# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yleiset jorinat >  >  Pyöräsi kuva Vol III

## troh

Aloitetaan uusi ketju vanhan tilalle. Vanhan ketjun viimeinen on tämän linkin takana.

Ketjun aloittana Ragley Marley. 26" is still alive!

----------


## LJL

> 26" is still alive!



Tästä on hyvä aloittaa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## viskaali



----------


## IncBuff

Pakkohan tähän on osallistua heti.

----------


## Iglumies

Eikös tämä kuva sovi sitten hyvin tänne vol.III ketjuun.



Tuohon riviin on kyllä tulossa muutosta, toivottavasti jo ensi viikolla.

----------


## Kemizti

Jatketaan ryhmäkuva linjaa, yksi on joukosta poissa, kun se on vähä niinku myynnissä.. :P

----------


## ketalemies

Bröm bröm

----------


## kmw

kesää odotellessa ....

----------


## CamoN

Etusivulle hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

----------


## fanatic

siinä on kyllä specializedista myyvän näköinen kuva

----------


## JackOja

Jaahas, taas pitäisi postata... mitähän pilvestä löytyisi äkkiä...


Pääasiallinen käyttömaasturi, Niner MCR



Vanha uskollinen 26" Stumpjumper - eipä tule tuolla paljoa enää ajeltua 29erin rakentamisen jälkeen, mutta Lapin reissuja nyt kuitenkin



Retromaasturi, -97 Kuwahara Okaya. Maastotöissä & citykäytössä & hiekkatieajeluun.

----------


## crcm

Ei helvetti taas joutuu ottamaan uudet kuvat!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei helvetti taas joutuu ottamaan uudet kuvat!



Niin just, sen verran pitää viittiä, että pesee pyörän ja käy ajamassa sen johonkin kuvaukselliseen paikkaan. Arkistokuville on oma topikki tuolla tai sitten pitää perustaa sopivampi aihe esim: "Tällä pyörällä olin viimeksi lenkillä armon vuonna 2006" tai "Siivosin autotallia ja löysin pyörän".

----------


## Takamisakari

> Vanha uskollinen 26" Stumpjumper - eipä tule tuolla paljoa enää ajeltua 29erin rakentamisen jälkeen, mutta Lapin reissuja nyt kuitenkin



OT: mistä tää kuva on? Lappi kiinnostaa.

----------


## Tuhat1000

> Ketjun aloittana Ragley Marley. 26" is still alive!



Justiinsa kyselin tästä fillarista kokemuksia täällä. Pistätkö mielipiteitä jakoon?

----------


## troh

Siellä on ny jotain kommenttia. Kolme lenkkiä olen ajanut. Onhan se enemmän, kuin foorumilla ajaminen, mutta ei tässä vielä kovin paljoa mielipiteitä jaeta. Runko taitaa lisäksi olla liian pieni.

Tässä verrokki Marleylle

Edellisen esiintymisen jälkeen väri on vaihtunut

----------


## JackOja

> OT: mistä tää kuva on? Lappi kiinnostaa.



Pöyrisjärvi tuolla taustalla kiiltelee...

Täydellisempi raportti tuolla kuvaraportteja-topicissa. Joskus elokuun alkupuolella taisin laittaa....

----------


## jaakko.k

tinamiinia

----------


## Maqolf

Viikon kesti talvi tänä vuonna Raumalla

----------


## slow

> tinamiinia



Ooh! Nam.

----------


## mkpaa

Surly Trolli lähti hiihtämään. Hyvin sai paketoitua niin, että sukset ei häirinnyt menoa ollenkaan.

----------


## HeliT

Pienen tädin uusi pieni kaupunkiajokki:

Lisäfotoja...

----------


## goljat

Olin vannoutunut yksivaihdekuski. Ja nyt kävi näin karate monkeylle... 10 vaihdetta tuli. Samalla otin pois nokia extreme nastarenkaan. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen kuitenkin. No jäi talliin vielä yksi toinen fillari yhdellä välityksellä.


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tomsson

Twinspeed 650b Bagger 288, 11,5kg

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toihan vaikuttaa kelpo peliltä... osaatko sanoa noista kiekoista vielä mitään hyvää tai pahaa?



Planet X:llä takana n.40km paha mennä sanomaan vielä mitään ihmeempää... paljaalla asfaltilla rullaa läskiä paremmin ja hieman huonommin kun entinen maantiepyörä. Noi kiekot on jäämässä kevään aikana kakkoskiekoiksi.

----------


## r.a.i

kuva poistettu, ketju täyttyi spämmistä...

----------


## IncBuff

> Pienen tädin uusi pieni kaupunkiajokki:
> *NAPS*
> 
> Lisäfotoja...



Tää on kiva.

----------


## Iglumies

> Pienen tädin uusi pieni kaupunkiajokki on kiva.



Jep!

----------


## slow

Heli jatkaa tuttua, tyylikästä linjaa. Arvostan.

----------


## samu88

Tulossa vielä offset puslat, toiset renkaat, Pike(jos rahat riittää :/). Ja takapään adaptereita vielä odotellaan  :Hymy:

----------


## HeliT

IncBuff, Iglumies, slow - täti ja pinkki pyörä ilahtuvat tykkäämisestä!

----------


## devon

Meinasitko, Heli, laittaa pinkkiin hirmuusi millaiset kesägummet? Tuo kai vetää sinne 2,8" asti gummia, houkutteleva ajatus... Uppee on kiiturisi, onnea hienosta valinnasta!

Itsellä sattui niin hyvin, että Muklukki tuli sisälle pieneen säätöön ja kun Ruusunen asuu talven sisällä, sain niistä yhteiskuvan. Slide asuu kylmässä ulkovarastossa, tästä johtuen kuvassa 2/3 pyöristäni.

----------


## HeliT

> Meinasitko, Heli, laittaa pinkkiin hirmuusi millaiset kesägummet? Tuo kai vetää sinne 2,8" asti gummia, houkutteleva ajatus... Uppee on kiiturisi, onnea hienosta valinnasta!



Eiköhän siihen jotain aika leveää laiteta, tässä loskan ja jään keskellä on vielä vähän aikaa miettiä...
Kiitos kehuista.

Hieno pari tuo Muklukki ja Ruusunenkin.

----------


## J_K

Helin pieni pinkki 1X1 tarvitsee vielä kaveriksi isot kumit, pinkki on aivan hyvä väri.

Omat kulkineet, tännekin niin saadaan foorumi tukkoon, tosin vain 3/4.

Fiksi, korvautuu toisella rungolla ja osilla kesäksi.


Kesäksi maantielle muhvipyörä, kiekot vaihtuu kun nuo on myyty.


Pinkki läski.

----------


## HeliT

^Pinkki on hyvä väri  :Vink: .

----------


## miku80

komias kolmikko jäsen J_K:lla!!

----------


## Viikate74

Kiekkokin nyt uudelleen teipattu ja 3T säätöstemmi paikallaan, saa tempon mitasta riippuen droppia säädettyä. kammet päivittyi myös Rotorin Powereihin. Saisi kisakausi alkaa jo.

----------


## justus

Uuh mikä kerveelo!

----------


## Jake_Kona

Uusi ketju ja samat pyörät pomppivat esiin :Vink:

----------


## Tmh



----------


## Kemizti

Jumanstruudeli että on siisti Bänssi..!!
siis jopa noi renkaat jotenkin kierosti sopii tuohon..

----------


## Lähde

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin tänne taas. Pientä muokkausta tapahtunnut kuvan ottamisen jälkeen, kuten etulimppu vaihtunnut 30 piikkiseen ja satulatolppa jäykkään, reverbbi tulee pyörään takaisin talven loputtua, joskin se taitaa olla jo loppunnut. Uutta pyörää tekisi mieli, ei vaan oikein ole vielä tämän vuoden uutuuksia tarjolla.

----------


## Ansis

Tässä yksi ja ainoa pyöräni

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Upea Banshee! Upeat ovat kuvatkin!

----------


## Bässi

On hieno banshee, jos jostain kumman syystä tarviis uuden pyörän niin se olis varmaan rune tai spitfire

----------


## stumpe

> Laitetaan nyt tämäkin tänne taas. Pientä muokkausta tapahtunnut kuvan ottamisen jälkeen, kuten etulimppu vaihtunnut 30 piikkiseen ja satulatolppa jäykkään, reverbbi tulee pyörään takaisin talven loputtua, joskin se taitaa olla jo loppunnut. Uutta pyörää tekisi mieli, ei vaan oikein ole vielä tämän vuoden uutuuksia tarjolla.



Onko ollut ongelmia takaiskarin kurastumisessa kosteilla ilmoilla? Komea pyörä.

----------


## Jinx

Maailman ensimmäinen, ja ainut, jäällä fillaroinnin ohessa otettu kuva viittaa vasten.



....kukaan ei ole keksinyt tätä ennen.

----------


## Jooseppi

Samun orankki on yksinkertaisuudessaan kaunis ja tuo TMH:n Banshee on muutenvaan ihan pirun hieno! Vielä kun kehtaisi metsässä tollasilla ajaa niin kaikki olisi hyvin  :Nolous:

----------


## Subzero

> Tässä yksi ja ainoa pyöräni



TB on upea!

----------


## LJL

> Jumanstruudeli että on siisti Bänssi..!!
> siis jopa noi renkaat jotenkin kierosti sopii tuohon..



+1!! Upea runko ja hyvä väri.

Mites noi Onzan renkaat toimii, onko sitä kevempää (Canis?) vai järeämpää mallia? Onnistuuko litkutus? Oon itsekin lievästi himoiten katsellut noita, joskin toistaiseksi sorruin Rakettironeihin. Hyvännäköiset kumekset

----------


## Kemizti

Tracerin "talvikokoonpano" @13,1kg trailipolkimilla ja nastoilla linkin takana piilossa ettei kukaan pahoita mieltään..  :Vink:

----------


## Tmh

> Mites noi Onzan renkaat toimii, onko sitä kevempää (Canis?) vai järeämpää mallia? Onnistuuko litkutus? Oon itsekin lievästi himoiten katsellut noita, joskin toistaiseksi sorruin Rakettironeihin. Hyvännäköiset kumekset



Takana Canis ja edessä Ibex. Aika vähän ajoa vasta takana (ja enimmäkseen lumella) mutta ajeleehan noilla. Tuohon pyörään Canis takana ehkä vähän turhan heppoinen mutta rullaa ihan ok ja "lenkkirenkaiksi" nuo testiksi laitoinkin. Litkutus helppoa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Soijjer asetuksilla roudasta rospuuttoon.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Uutta kuvaa uuteen topikkiin! Tällä en ole vielä osallistunutkaan, vaikka yli vuoden vanhasta laitteesta onkin kysymys



Kiinnostuneille tarkempaa historiaa ja osaspekulaatiota blogilla

----------


## VilleK



----------


## Boot

> Uutta kuvaa uuteen topikkiin! Tällä en ole vielä osallistunutkaan, vaikka yli vuoden vanhasta laitteesta onkin kysymys
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Y2kNh5WQmR...C05036_www.JPG
> 
> Kiinnostuneille tarkempaa historiaa ja osaspekulaatiota blogilla



Pisteet laadukkaasta seisontatuesta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Cannondale uuh mikä pyörä !:P

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TimoF

Uusi tai vanha ketju, tuo sininen Intense tuntuu olevan joka sivulla  :Sekaisin: 

Tmh:n Ruuna on skinwalleista huolimatta hieno!

----------


## GTJamppa

Hybridipyöräni. Marin Muirwoods jossa Nokian talvikumit.

----------


## Timppa H



----------


## Kemizti

Nätti on, erittäin nätti!!

----------


## J T K

Tämmöisellä pelillä mennään nyt ja jatkossa. 

Santa Cruz Highball Carbon

----------


## Ansis

Komea Highball

----------


## Iglumies

> Santa Cruz Highball Carbon



Nam, odottavan aika on pitkä, oma aluhaipallini saapunee ensviikolla.

----------


## JohnFr

Highball on kyllä melkoinen herkku.

----------


## slow

> ...
> Santa Cruz Highball Carbon



Erittäin! Onnittelut.

*muoks*  

...Kuituläskiä Lohjalla...

Tämänkään katselu ei aiheuta pahinvointia.

----------


## kmw

On sukkelanvikkelän oloinen uutukainen Kuusamon miehellä. Onnet sinne.

Eikä näytä pahalta lojolaisen kuituläskikään.

----------


## HeliT

Tyylikäs Santa Cruz JTK:lla. Odotan blogiraporttia...

----------


## IncBuff

Tuo jos joku kulkee täysiä. Komee Highball.

----------


## lai

Runko on jo kerran hitsattu, mutta tällä maailman tappiin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Runko on jo kerran hitsattu, mutta tällä maailman tappiin.



Niin on mullakin.Samalla mennään edelleen  :Hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Salsa spearfish, saanee piakkoin uutta ilmettä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Santa Cruz Highball Carbon



Highballit ovat hienoja ja tämä myös! Speksejä?

(edit: muistinkin blogisi, siellähän noi speksit olikin)

----------


## J T K

Kiitos kannustavista kommenteista! Speksit muuttuivat vielä loppusuoralla, blogilta tuore teksti viimevaiheista kaikkine käänteineen.

----------


## LJL

> Kiitos kannustavista kommenteista! Speksit muuttuivat vielä loppusuoralla, blogilta tuore teksti viimevaiheista kaikkine käänteineen.



Oujees, tuohan on käytännössä täydellinen pyörä. Ja sopivat gripparit ja vaijeritkin näköjään löytyi  :Vink:

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Highballit ovat hienoja ja tämä myös! Speksejä?



Minusta taas tuo kuva on niin huono, että muuten kaunis Santa-Cruz ei oikein pääse oikeuksiinsa tuossa.

----------


## kukavaa

Sama vanha uuteen lankaan.
Edit. Oha tossa uudet kammet hei. Tärkeä postaus siis.

----------


## PaH



----------


## kolistelija

Aijaa... hiljaseks laittaa...  :Nolous:

----------


## J_K

Toivottavasti saadaan Pahiksen Kaljapyörästä joskus vähemmän negatiivista kuvaa, mutta kovahan tuo on jo merkkinä.

----------


## Pastu

Toi vihreä teksti sopii kyllä luonnon ystävälle. Upean värinen runko!

----------


## Lucky13

> *Beer*



REEBdonkadonk! Tuleeko kesäksi 29+ kiekot?

----------


## Kemizti

Hyi että miten ruma.. eiku ei ookkaa, vaan komia!!

----------


## JustinTime

Tuo teehakin alu-Santtu on nam.

----------


## slow

Mikä noissa krutseissa on kun järjestään näyttävät niin hyviltä? Siis vaikka olisivat rumiakin?

----------


## miku80

Kyllä tuo cruzi (omaan makuun) hieman levottomasta värimaailmasta huolimatta näyttää todella hyvältä!

----------


## rannanjärvi

Ei sillä ulkonäöllä ole väliä, kun on tolaset palikat!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Smo

Romumaasturi Voltti hyötykäytössä

----------


## CamoN

> Rakentelun tulos-> Santacruz Bronson alu



Jotenkin harvinaisen hieno kokonaisuus. Näyttää juuri siltä, mitä itse kasatun pyörän pitäisi mielestäni näyttää. Pikavilkaisulla näyttää tehtaalla kasatulta paketilta, mutta tarkemmin katsomalla huomaa kaikki hienot yksityiskohdat joissa valmispyörissä tyypillisesti säästetään.

----------


## Juniper

Korkataas tämä topikki nyt näilläkin:

Kiituri sai uudet polkimet ja ulkokumit  :Hymy: 



Rootmiller sai eteen rapalärpäkkeen niin voi taas uusia kuvia laittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

Tällainen kyhäelmä syntyi talven aikana ylijäämäosista, anteeksi maastopolkimet.

----------


## optimistx

Nykyään etukiekossa on 250 watin sähkömoottori. Vaikka on sileät renkaat, niin ihmeen hyvin on toiminut jäällä ja sepelillä viime viikkoina. Vain silloin tällöin pyllähdän istumaan tielle naurua pidätellen. 40 cm putoaminen on kuin vauva kaatuisi, ei luita poikki. Siis jos ei vauhtia paljoa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Hauskan näköinen nojakki, vaikkei itsellä (vielä) noihin mitään vimmaa. Painopiste alhaalla ja virtaviivainen ajoasento, taitaa olla aika mukava ajettava?

----------


## Snowdog85

gratis bilder hochladen

----------


## HeikkiO

Snowdog85:n fillari: Ohoo waau, mieli tykkää...  näytää nopeelta.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tällainen kyhäelmä syntyi talven aikana ylijäämäosista, anteeksi maastopolkimet.



Saat.

----------


## bryant

kesän menopeli: http://but.fi/2nv

----------


## miku80

Olenkin odotellut SAMia saapuvaksi tänne päin jotta pääsisi koeajolle.. Mitäs olet tykännyt? Komia peli kaikin puolin!

----------


## Lähde

Onhan toi Focus kaikin puolin ihan mielettömän hiano, mutta Ovh:6.3k€ No huh huh...

----------


## bryant

> Olenkin odotellut SAMia saapuvaksi tänne päin jotta pääsisi koeajolle.. Mitäs olet tykännyt? Komia peli kaikin puolin!



Kiitosta. Ei ole vielä paljoa km alla, mutta hyvältä vaikuttaa.  :Hymy:  
12,9kg kuvan osilla.

----------


## JohnFr

> Onhan toi Focus kaikin puolin ihan mielettömän hiano, mutta Ovh:6.3k€ No huh huh...



Laatu maksaa.

Jatketaan ylistyslinjalla, Focus on oikeasti hieno!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Cannondale M800 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## optimistx

> Hauskan näköinen nojakki, vaikkei itsellä (vielä) noihin mitään vimmaa. Painopiste alhaalla ja virtaviivainen ajoasento, taitaa olla aika mukava ajettava?



Kyllä siitä mukava tulee, kun jaksaa opetella muutaman sata kilometriä. Alhaisen painopisteen takia tasapainon pitäminen vaatii nopeampia reaktioita. Nojatuoli on kuin kotona sohva, ja näkee mukavasti eteenpäin ilman niskan jännittämistä. Peffa ei tule araksi, vaikka kylmiltään 200 km lähtisi ajamaan. Ilmanvastus on pieni ja siksi hämmästyy alamäki- ja vastatuulinopeutta yhä uudestaan. Nelivetomaasturia vastaava "kaikki pyörät vetävät" antaa yllättävän jämäkkää menoa ja jarruvoiman tasaaminen molempiin kiekkoihin pysäyttää melkein kuin abs... (no pientä taiteellista liioittelua ). Kapeat renkaat eivät ole kaupunkiajeluun parhaat, mutta paljon paksummat eivät mahdu. Siis täristää sepelissä niin että silmämunat pomppivat. 
Ylämäessä polkeminen ei ole yhtä tehokasta kuin normaalipyörällä, mutta 250 W sähkömoottori antaa laillisesti lisätehoa jopa yli 500 W niin, että jyrkkäkin ylämäki menee 25 km/h meikäläisen huonon kunnon lihaksilla (ikää melkein 70 v). 
Painoa noin 13 kg muistaakseni, + 3 kg moottori, +3 kg akku.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> gratis bilder hochladen



Mikäs peli tämä on? Mahtuuko toi Elka tuossa olemaan vai valehteleeko kuva?
Komea se on ainakin.

----------


## Lähde

> Laatu maksaa.
> 
> 
> Jatketaan ylistyslinjalla, Focus on oikeasti hieno!




Larun pyörä ilmoittaa nettikaupassa samin hinnaksi 6300€, muualla maailmassa pyörää myydään hintaan 4999€. Mistähän nää larun pyörän hinnat on revitty. Vai onko niin että pyörää voidaan pitää "alennuksessa" ympäri vuoden ja myydä pyörää sitten hintaan 4999€.

----------


## Plus

Sohjokelin maantiepyörä tämänpäiväisen lenkin jälkeen:

----------


## kmw

^jumantshuugeli kun on pähee. Siis PÄHEE. Mikä on elopaino?

----------


## Plus

kmw: Olisikohan se 9,7kg tuolla rengastuksella. Olisi hyvä paino täpärille, mutta ei täysjäykälle... :P

----------


## Snowdog85

2012 YT industries 160 LTD, elka oli vöheaika kun bos oli huolosi, nyt bos vipR laitetu takasi, oli siel 1mm tila toptube ja iskarin välis  :Leveä hymy: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10145862/

----------


## kmw

> kmw: Olisikohan se 9,7kg tuolla rengastuksella. Olisi hyvä paino täpärille, mutta ei täysjäykälle... :P



Se on pari kg köyköisempi kuin mikään mun koskaan omistama maastopyörä ja sama kuin mun koskaan omistamani maantiepyörä. Että silleen  :Hymy:

----------


## devon

Plussalla komia pöörä!

----------


## LJL

On hieno Niner!

----------


## Mihail

Plussan ninerin ensiesiintymisen jälkeen aloin himoita vastaavaa konseptia myös itselle. Onone lurcher ajaa sitä tehtävää meillä, mutta kalpenee ninerin rinnalla.

----------


## Gibsy

Plussa on vienyt jännästi etujarruletkun.

----------


## Plus

Pointsit tarkkasilmäisyydestä Gibsylle. Syyt ovat sekä käytännölliset että esteettiset. Letku menee noin, että se risteää nätisti emäputken vasemmalta puolelta kulkevan takaletkun kanssa, tekee loivemman mutkan, ja on myös käytettävissä joustokeulan kanssa samalla letkun pituudella.

----------


## Mihail

Valehtelin aiemmin, kyllä tuollainen niner kuiturunkolla on edelleen haaveissa vainko oot mun..

----------


## Marsusram

> Pointsit tarkkasilmäisyydestä Gibsylle. Syyt ovat sekä käytännölliset että esteettiset. Letku menee noin, että se risteää nätisti emäputken vasemmalta puolelta kulkevan takaletkun kanssa, tekee loivemman mutkan, ja on myös käytettävissä joustokeulan kanssa samalla letkun pituudella.



Moonlanderin haarukassa on vastaavaa letkunvientiä varten oikein kiinnityspaikka, jotta letku ei pompi renkaan nappuloihin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Huomasin minäkin sen.miten nätisti mnee letku .Todella hieno pyörä Niner!:P

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pekkis1

Pientä päivitystä on tapahtunut. Ja kyllä, kaulaputki odottaa lyhentämistään.

----------


## ealex

Kuva tämän päivän lenkiltä, loistava nastarengaskeli:

----------


## CamoN

> Pientä päivitystä on tapahtunut. Ja kyllä, kaulaputki odottaa lyhentämistään.



Näyttää nopealta. Eikä varmaan ole liian painavakaan.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> 2012 YT industries 160 LTD, elka oli vöheaika kun bos oli huolosi, nyt bos vipR laitetu takasi, oli siel 1mm tila toptube ja iskarin välis 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10145862/



Paljonko jäi tilaa kun iskari oli pohjassa? Näyttäisi vähän siltä, että iskarin peräpää laskee aluksi joustoliikkeen aikana, mutta lopuksi taas nousisi.

----------


## Rufus

by K1M_I, on Flickr
Laitetaan nyt uudestaan kun sain uudet paremmat kuvat  :Hymy:  Kuvaa klikkaamalla lisää.

----------


## mikkox

Viime kesäsänä kasattu marathon- ja xc-kurjuutin, On-One Lurcher. Viimein sain nastarenkaat alle, sopivasti kun lähes kaikki lumet on sulanut täältä etelästä.

----------


## pasijussi

Hieno ja upea!

----------


## Snowdog85

> Paljonko jäi tilaa kun iskari oli pohjassa? Näyttäisi vähän siltä, että iskarin peräpää laskee aluksi joustoliikkeen aikana, mutta lopuksi taas nousisi.



tila vaan parane jos jousti, heti kun istui pääle meni saggis vaan alaspäi. koitin laita sen toisipäi, mut sit otti compressio aikana downtube kiini.
Vaika see näytais silt, testasin ilman jousta että ottako mihinka kiini jos iskari mene pohja.

----------


## devon

Lurcherit näyttää kyllä aina nimensä ansainneelta, tuo runko vääntää silmiä, vaan on se hieno!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Uusi maantierassi. SAB, 57 x 57, Dedacciai Zero 18 MCDV6 H.T. Micro Alloyed.





Lisää kuvia ja tietoja.

----------


## Bässi

Upee laatikosto! Eikä pyöräkään paha ole, jos katuhaukoista tykkää

----------


## J T K

Tyylikäs klassinen peli, hieno o/

----------


## slow

> Tyylikäs klassinen peli, hieno o/



Kyllä!

----------


## 30 hampainen

^On tosi hieno! Onko siinä alumiinirunko, ja miltäköhän vuodelta tuo on?

----------


## cuppis

^



> Lisää kuvia ja tietoja.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> ^



No niinpä. Kaikki vanhat alu-kilparungot taitaa olla jo katkipoikki.

----------


## jaksu

Vielä lievä projekti (pakka, polkimet, SÄÄDÖT, pullotelineet) mutta laitetaan näytille.  :Hymy: 

*SPZ Tarmac S-Works '14*

osasarja: Ultegra 6800
putkiosat: Specialized
satula: Specialized Toupe Pro
kiekot: Zipp 303 Firecrest
renkaat: Specialized S-Works Turbo
polkimet: Ultegra 6800

Lähtökohtana oli hankkia laadukas runko, kohtuulliset putkiosat ja asialliset kiekot. Osasarjassa suoritettiin se pakollinen säästäminen ja 11 spd mekaaninen Ultegra löysikin tiensä tähän projektiin (se kun on kuulema osasarjojen corolla).

----------


## tchegge_

Proggis siirtyy vihdoin valmis-sarakkeeseen. Enää puuttuu jarrujen säätöä.  :Hymy: 

Kiitokset perheelle ja ystäville tuesta, ja fillariosalle kiekkojen kasaamisesta ja laakereiden asennuksesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Vielä lievä projekti (pakka, polkimet, SÄÄDÖT, pullotelineet) mutta laitetaan näytille.



Pirteähkö väri Spessun maantiepyöräksi. Ei varmaan tule ihan heti sama runko vastaan.

----------


## samu88

Pientä päivitystä vielä,

----------


## Hampiisi

Vuoden nollaseiska Gary Fisher Wahoo tutustumassa talvisodan aikaisille panssariesteille. Jollain se harrastus on aloitettava. Keula ja polkimet menossa vaihtoon, jahka pääsee kesäksi duuniin koulusta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Pientä päivitystä vielä



Samu mistä kuva otettu kun lumet puuttuu?

Komea oranki muuten!

----------


## samu88

> Samu mistä kuva otettu kun lumet puuttuu?
> 
> Komea oranki muuten!



Kun mennään kosken puistoon, niin heti sen pienen kuperan kivisen kävelysillan jälkeen menin vasemmalle puskaan ni löyty varmaan 150m sulaa pätkää  :Hymy:

----------


## HeliT

> Uusi maantierassi. SAB, 57 x 57, Dedacciai Zero 18 MCDV6 H.T. Micro Alloyed.



Hiano!

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Pientä päivitystä vielä,



Mitä säätöjä jouduit tekemään, että 650b mahtuu taakse? Mojon pojathan joskus yhden 650b modauksen teki ja silloin taidettiin joustomatkaa ainakin lyhentää.

----------


## samu88

> Mitä säätöjä jouduit tekemään, että 650b mahtuu taakse? Mojon pojathan joskus yhden 650b modauksen teki ja silloin taidettiin joustomatkaa ainakin lyhentää.



Tuolla rengastuksella ei ainakaan vielä mitään muutoksia ole tehty. n. 5-6mm jää renkaan ja satulaputken väliin kun iskari on pohjassa. Ajatuksena olisi jossain vaiheessa offset puslat heittää tuohon, niin sitten pitää iskariin laittaa holkki, eli lyhentää joustomatkaa, ja BB tulis sen n.5mm alaspäin.

----------


## japoo

> Näyttää nopealta. Eikä varmaan ole liian painavakaan.



Pekkiksen kanssa useamman lenkin ajaneena täytyy sanoa, että nopea on... Luonnossa vielä komeeman näköinen kuin kuvassa. Tällä hetkellä taitaa olla kakkoskeikot ja ice spiker proot alla.

----------


## nokku

> Pakkohan tähän on osallistua heti.



Äkkiseltään katoin että oot käyny pöllimässä mun talvilaitteen ja laittanut siihen enemmän tai vähemmän turhat vaihteet ja etujarrun. Ei näy muuten ajojälkiä *kuiva yskähdys*.

----------


## tankero

Taisin innostua niin paljon tästä meikäläisen ensimmäisestä _oikeasta_ maastopyörästä, että en malttanut lähteä takapihaa pidemmälle kuvaa ottamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## litku

Raato sai lokarit.

----------


## jaksu

Eihän nyt noi mitkään komistukset ole, mutta haittaax se?  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ On hienot sillat raadon takana, ja hyvän värinen on pyöräkin.

----------


## litku

> Eihän nyt noi mitkään komistukset ole, mutta haittaax se? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei haittaa, pääasia ettei rapa lennä selkään/naamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Äkkiseltään katoin että oot käyny pöllimässä mun talvilaitteen ja laittanut siihen enemmän tai vähemmän turhat vaihteet ja etujarrun. Ei näy muuten ajojälkiä *kuiva yskähdys*.



Joo kannoin sen tuonne ettei kulu ajamisesta.

----------


## kolistelija

Laitetaan nyt tännekin, kun kerran taloon tuli uusi maantiefillari... eiku siis ei uus... mut...

----------


## Ettan

Komia pyörä kolistelijalla!!

----------


## Tank Driver

Rengaskoon kehitys ei nyt miellytä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Rengaskoon kehitys ei nyt miellytä.



Tämä on vain väliaikaista (mutta ei kuitenkaan määräaikaista :/) tämä kehityksen suunta, mutta jotain olen kyllä oppinut: tuossa ei sentään mitkään 23mm renkaat ole, vaan maantieläskit 25mm lötköt joille varmaan kaikki nauraa kisoissa.

----------


## Gaastra

Vau mikä pyörä kolistelijalla! Paljonko sulla on tuossa droppia satulan pinnasta tangon pintaan?

----------


## J T K

Kyllä, on kyllä hieno Ridley. Uuh aah lääh.

----------


## Greycap

Sen verran kateellinen olin kun jäsen syklopaatti osti viime vuodelle talvifillarin että tilaisuuden tullen piti saada itselle samanlainen, toki se on jo alkanut muokkautua omaan makuun sopivammaksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kolistelijan pyörä taitaa olla Ridley? Keltainen on hieno vaihtoehto iänikuiselle punaiselle mutta siinä ollan ehkä oltu turhan varovaisia, etenkin kun muuten ei ole yhtään epäröity mennä liian pitkälle esteettisessä mielessä. Toisaalta tuommoinen pyörä lienee katsojan kannalta parhaimmillaan silloin kun sen näkee liikkeessä sellaisessa vauhdissa millä se on parhaimmillaan ajajan kannalta?

PS anekdoottina: vanha äitini katseli lähetystä Tourilta ja ihmetteli sitä miksi useat kuskit ajoivat sellaisilla isorenkaisilla pyörillä. Yritin pitää selityksen ilmanvastuksen merkityksestä, aerodynamiikasta ja leveälaippaisista kiekoista mahdollisimman lyhyenä mutta yksinkertaisena mutta en ole varma onnistuinko. Vähän ajan päästä hän kysyi että ei kai minulla vaan ole sellaisia. (Kerrankin saatoin vastata rehellisesti...)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tankero#Hyvältä näyttää. .Trek..kivan punanen..onko orkkis osill..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

Kauppakassi kierrätysosista. 1x7.

----------


## tankero

> Tankero#Hyvältä näyttää. .Trek..kivan punanen..onko orkkis osill..



Takaiskaria ja jarruja lukuun ottamatta alkuperäinen. Lisäksi tietenkin stemmejä ja muita pikkuosia on vaihdeltu.

Saa nähdä jos riittäisi motivaatio niin tuohon voisi kasailla jonkinlaisen keulan etälukitustsydeemin. Koululla kun olisi tuo 3D printteri vapaassa käytössä  :Hymy:

----------


## Summer rider

Tässä parempi kuva päivitetystä rosesta.

Pahoittelen kampien asentoa.

----------


## rannanjärvi

Ihmettelen sisustusta? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kolistelija

> Vau mikä pyörä kolistelijalla! Paljonko sulla on tuossa droppia satulan pinnasta tangon pintaan?



Aika rauhallinen toi on. Nopealla vähemmän tarkalla mittauksella sain n.13cm, voi olla enemmän tai vähemmän.

----------


## Iglumies

Haipalli pääsi päivänvaloon



Sportaxille kiitos.

Keulana vanha repa (mustaputkinen sidi olis kiva), voimansiirto X9 10sp/ XX1 kammet.

----------


## JackOja

^oho, eilen projekti ja nyt jo tässä  :Sekaisin: 

Hieno vehje, Highball tuolle! Onko toi keula repa?

----------


## Kemizti

Aika tumma, sillai hyvällä tavalla..! Komee on!

edit, taitaa Iklu olla talvilomalla, kun päiväsaikaan värkkäilee..  :Vink:

----------


## slow

> Haipalli pääsi päivänvaloon
> ...



Jo vain on komia. 

Painaako?

----------


## kmw

Hieno Krutsi Iglulla *pekalon kuvia*

----------


## A.B.

Hieno on Iglun Santa!

----------


## J T K

No on, rouhean tyylikäs o/

----------


## Tank Driver

Ny on pallit korkeella. Musta nätti.

----------


## Hääppönen

Balls of fire. Ja, ei kun kyytiä... Ilmeettömän tyylikäs Iglun Santa.

----------


## Gaastra

Valmiina maantiekauteen:

----------


## miku80

Kännyräpsy Enduron ensilennolta...

----------


## Entropyyh

miku80 on valinnut loistopyörän itselleen  :Hymy:

----------


## justus

Kolistelijan filetso miellyttää kyllä.. Ei oo kyllä pahaa sanottavaa Gaastran vehkeestäkään.. Sopiiko Kolistejalta tiedustella mikä mahtoi olla hintapolitiikka käytettynä ilmeisesti?

----------


## miku80

^^ Pattilasta näemmä kuva.. Joo aikast huikee fiilis on konkelist heti alkuun.. Mitäs sul on pituutta ja tuohan on xl-runko? Ite otin l-koon vaikka taulukko väittää, että olis mulle pieni niin xl tuntus jotenki isolta ja itel pituutta 190cm..

----------


## Lanssi

Uus stemmi, ja polkimet nyt työmatkamoodista maastomoodiin. Lisäksi eturatas vaihtu 34t->32t.



Bonarina kesärottapyörä.  :Vink:

----------


## Entropyyh

195cm pituutta. Sopii kyllä omaan käyttöön loistavasti. L-kokoa en edes kokeillut, mutta XL ei tunnu yhtään liian isolta. Pyörä on näppärämpi kun entinen 26" täpärini  :Hymy: 
Mitään moitittavaa ei ole pyörässä viellä tullut vastaan.
Jarruista en tosin pidä, mutta sehän ei ole pyörän vika  :Hymy:

----------


## tene

Komeita nuo 29" Endurot! Menisköhän tuo L-koko vielä 189cm pitkälle kuskille 90cm:n inseamilla?
XL-koko tuntui numeroiden puolesta alkuun sopivammalta, mutta pidempi emäputki ei houkuttele.

----------


## miku80

No mä olen 190cm pitkä / 92cm inseam ja otin l-kokoisen mikä tuntui omaan makuun passelilta.. Voishan tuohon isompaan raamiin aina vaihtaa lyhempää stemmiä mut mut.. Kokeilemalla sen selvittää passaako..

----------


## samu88

Paljonkos tuo painaa vakiokokoonpanossa? Joutuuko tuosta sen 3299e köyhtymään, vai onko saatu hyviä tarjouksia  :Sekaisin:

----------


## miku80

Rapala näytti 14.4kg kuvan kokoonpanolla mutta, täytyy töissä vielä ripustaa park tooliin.. Kyllähän noista alennusta saa kun osaa pyytää..

----------


## J.S

> Rapala näytti 14.4kg kuvan kokoonpanolla mutta, täytyy töissä vielä ripustaa park tooliin.. Kyllähän noista alennusta saa kun osaa pyytää..



14.4kg... aika painava? vielä ilman hissitolppaa.. :/ Eihän tuo kuitua ole vai onko?

----------


## miku80

Iha alu runko on ja kuitenkin 160mm joustava 29 täpäri niin ei kait tuo mikään ihan tolkuton ankkuri ole..helposti siitä saa likemmäs kilon pois kun vaihtaa eteen narrow/wide-rattaan ja heittää ohjurit ja vaihtajat mäkeen ja vaihtaa sisurit litkuihin..

----------


## vail

Litkun kuvat taitaa olla koitelista??

----------


## J.S

> Iha alu runko on ja kuitenkin 160mm joustava 29 täpäri niin ei kait tuo mikään ihan tolkuton ankkuri ole..helposti siitä saa likemmäs kilon pois kun vaihtaa eteen narrow/wide-rattaan ja heittää ohjurit ja vaihtajat mäkeen ja vaihtaa sisurit litkuihin..



Ei ankkuri missään tapauksessa.  :Hymy:  Nätti peli kaikinpuolin… miten päädyit 29" enduropyörään? Oliko mietinnässä muitakin rengaskokoja vai oliko tuo selvä valinta?

----------


## miku80

Kyllä alkuperäinen ajatus oli 27.5" mut mut.. Tos on hyvä geometria eikä kyllä häviä ketteryydessä pienempirenkkaiselle +29er:n edut..

----------


## J.S

yes ei se väärin ole.  :Hymy:  Ihme ettei spessulla ole vielä 27,5".. niiden tuotanto ilmeisesti lyödään lukkoon muita aikaisemmin niin ei kerinnyt tälle kaudelle. Pakko niiltäkin 27,5" tultava..

----------


## Tapiiri

Raato odottaa polkujen sulamista seinällä

----------


## LJL

^ Muahhah. Haa. Kekseliäs kuva!

----------


## J T K

> Uus stemmi, ja polkimet nyt työmatkamoodista maastomoodiin. Lisäksi eturatas vaihtu 34t->32t.



Tämä oranssi rules. Yksinkertaista kaunetta. Tahtoo.

----------


## litku

> Litkun kuvat taitaa olla koitelista??



Joo on Koitelista.

----------


## Manensky

Oma 29+ projekti on stabiloitunut ja sen kunniaks yks räpsy tuotoksesta tähän ketjuun.
Kyseessä on ns. käyttöpyörä ja ulkoasu saattaa vaihdella reissun aisalokari/tavarateline tarpeiden mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Lisää näitä.. :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Maneskyn 29+ on komee ja aikaansaa tällä tavatonta pyörähinkua. Kampus sopisi mulle oikein hyvin. Mikä välitys on M:llä käytössä?

----------


## Manensky

> Maneskyn 29+ on komee ja aikaansaa tällä tavatonta pyörähinkua. Kampus sopisi mulle oikein hyvin. Mikä välitys on M:llä käytössä?



Itsellä oli Krampus monesti liipasimella, mutta sitten kohteeks vaihtui tuo ECR rungosta löytyvien kiinnitysmahdollisuuksien vuoksi.
Edessä tuossa on 34t ratas ja takana Rohlossa 16piikkinen, eli Rohloffin minimi 29er pyörälle.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Ei sattunut Manensky eilen suhailemaan Espoonlahden ABC:n ohi? Kovasti saman näköinen pyörä siitä ohi viiletti.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Sen verran kateellinen olin kun jäsen syklopaatti osti viime vuodelle talvifillarin että tilaisuuden tullen piti saada itselle samanlainen, toki se on jo alkanut muokkautua omaan makuun sopivammaksi.



Hieno carve. Minä möin omani jo pois ku selkä ei kestänyt jäykkäperällä rytyytystä. Mainio fillari muuten.

----------


## Entropyyh

> Rapala näytti 14.4kg kuvan kokoonpanolla mutta, täytyy töissä vielä ripustaa park tooliin.. Kyllähän noista alennusta saa kun osaa pyytää..



Oma painaa talvivarustuksessa 15,52kg (varusteita: ISP, reverb,tangossa lamppu+rungossa akku, garminin gps) Mielestäni ihan kohtuu painoinen.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Manensky

> Ei sattunut Manensky eilen suhailemaan Espoonlahden ABC:n ohi? Kovasti saman näköinen pyörä siitä ohi viiletti.



En ainakaan tietääkseni ja ei täällä Tampereen suunnalla reittien varrella näkynyt Portal-pyssyn kans heiluvia eilen  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Painoista puheen ollen niin mun ´´tankki´´ painaa vähän päälle 15kg. Kaipa siitä jotain saisi pois litkuttamalla, vaihtamalla kevyemmät renkaat ja narrowin rattaaksi. Ei vaan oo motivaatiota eikä tarvetta.  :Vink:  (Ohhoh, tulipa järkyn kokoinen kuva, sori  :Irvistys:  )

----------


## Ski

Siinä se TREK Farley on tämänpäivän kauppareissulta. Paikka on Iso-Syöte. Tervetuloa ajeleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

:P mikä tuon farleyn myyntihinta suomessa on?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jep Hieno. .kiinostusta. . :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> :P mikä tuon farleyn myyntihinta suomessa on?



Pari tonnia. Niitä ei vaan saa mistään. Paikallinen diileri totesi että asiaan voi palata syyskuussa kun Farleytä kyselin pari kuukautta sitten.

----------


## irene

Taiteen sääntöjen vastainen kuva, eikä edes autenttisessa ympäristössä, mutta en vaan malttanut pysähtyä kesken testilenkin! Stöckli Morion RSC siis kotiutui eilen:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Noniin Onnee hienosta pyörästä!  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## timoe

Vanteet vaihdettu Kumiluodissa joten oikeuttanee uuteen postaukseen, edelleen Kalliossa, kuten viimeksi (Vol II een) postattu Olmon kuvakin  :Vink:

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Siinä se TREK Farley on tämänpäivän kauppareissulta. Paikka on Iso-Syöte. Tervetuloa ajeleen



Saatoin nähä tämän tänään (kaukaa tosin) aika tarkalleen klo 12, kun katoin että joku paksukumi menee Romeen kohilla ojan pohjaa. Komiahan tuo on lähempääkin katottuna.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Jep siellähän minä ajelin 4 kiloa maitua repussa kohti majoitusta. Perkele tätä lunssaa ku ei jaksa enempää maitua kantaa....

----------


## J_K

> Vanteet vaihdettu Kumiluodissa joten oikeuttanee uuteen postaukseen, edelleen Kalliossa, kuten viimeksi (Vol II een) postattu Olmon kuvakin



Ei kyllä tee kuva oikeutta tälle Tulikärpäselle  :Vink: 

Archetypet?

----------


## juminy



----------


## Tom_E

Terästä kestopäällysteelle ja hiekkateille. Haarukoista ja jarruista löytyy tilaa hieman paksummillekin renkaille sekä lokasuojille.

----------


## kmw

> *kuminauhatitamiini* Vanteet vaihdettu Kumiluodissa joten oikeuttanee uuteen postaukseen, edelleen Kalliossa, kuten viimeksi (Vol II een) postattu Olmon kuvakin



Livenä ihan yyberhieno. On se veli Timo taitava kuvaaja kun onnistuu tuolleen häivyttämään pyöräkauneutta  :Hymy:

----------


## timoe

> Ei kyllä tee kuva oikeutta tälle Tulikärpäselle 
> 
> Archetypet?



 Kyllä... yksi kerta riitti kun sormet verillä yritin parin asteen lämpötilassa vaihtaa Stanin Cresteille reunanauhallista Marathon rengasta, siinä onnistumatta. Nää on väljemmät.

----------


## Ferguson

Giant xtc 29er composite, pikku modauksilla.

----------


## HeliT

Hieno Stöckli Irenellä!

----------


## Force 82

Ylijäämäosista kasatun kauppafillarin päivitys alkaa olemaan vihdoin valmis, tai ainakin nyt jo pystyy ajamaan. Uutta on runko, teräsrunkoa ei ole ollut aikoihin. Pyörästä tuli samalla vaihteeton, jollaisella ei ole tullut ajettu aikoihin, en edes muista milloin viimeksi. Lisäksi nyt löytyy jopa yhdestä pyörästä kunnolliset lokarit  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^oikein jees. Menikö ajamalla kuvauspaikalle? Mulla tuskin menisi.

----------


## partsi

Pidetään vielä hetki lämpimässä.

----------


## brilleaux

Kännykkäräpsy aamun lenkiltä. On se vaan hauska pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

> Taiteen sääntöjen vastainen kuva, eikä edes autenttisessa ympäristössä, mutta en vaan malttanut pysähtyä kesken testilenkin! Stöckli Morion RSC siis kotiutui eilen:



Onnea hienosta pyörästä, näitäpä ei tule ihan joka kulmalla vastaan. Tämä välikoon täpäri on varmasti mielenkiintoinen tapaus suomimaastoihin o/

----------


## slow

> Kännykkäräpsy aamun lenkiltä. On se vaan hauska pyörä!



Näyttää todella hauskalta. Parhaat toivotukset.

Lienet jo aiemmin maininnut, mutta kysyn silti: Mikä tuohon tuli keulaksi?

----------


## Greycap

> Hieno carve. Minä möin omani jo pois ku selkä ei kestänyt jäykkäperällä rytyytystä. Mainio fillari muuten.



Omalla kohdalla ei ole selkävaivoja muttei kirjaimellisesti meinaa persaus kestää tuota helkkarin kovaa toisesta pyörästä lainattua Hengeä. Geelisatulaa kehiin, vaihteista puolet pois ja jäljelle jääneet lähemmäs toisiaan, XC-nakinkuoret alle ja sitten mutkaista tietä näkymättömiin on kesän tavoite. Otetaan sitten uusi kuva kun nuo on tehty.

----------


## brilleaux

> Näyttää todella hauskalta. Parhaat toivotukset.
> 
> Lienet jo aiemmin maininnut, mutta kysyn silti: Mikä tuohon tuli keulaksi?



Rokkarin Revelation dual air 140mm, tankolukituksella. Ihan ok pumppu tuntuu olevan. Akseli tossa on kyllä QR, mikä on aika peestä. Sain sentään tänään postissa DT-Swissin läpiakselin. Tukevoittaa edes hiukka lerppua keulaa.  :Hymy:  Muutoinhan runko tuntuu hemmetin jäykältä, hyvässä mielessä siis.

----------


## Gaastra

partsin pyörälle iso peukku! On hieno ja nopean näköinen.

----------


## Kemizti

Ekan sivun kuvan jälkeen siniseen vaihtunut ainakin keula ja kiekot, sekä muuta pientä, oranssiin tanko, tupit, satula ja tolppa..


laitetaan nyt silti pikkukuvana (klikkaamalla isommaksi)

----------


## Jeesu



----------


## Kemizti

Mitään en maantiepyöristä ymmärrä, mutta toi näyttää siltä, että sillä voi ajaa ainoastaan täysillä..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Oz

Todennäköisesti toistan itseäni, mutta piristävä poikkeus näiden pohjamaaliin jätettyjen mustien rottapyörien seassa tuo Jeesun Piankki.

----------


## jcool

Tuolla rymistelen, Trek Cobia 29er...

----------


## kauris

Hieno Bianchi. Pari kertaa muun kokonaisuuden hinnan verran maksavat kiekot toki pistävät erityisesti silmään.

----------


## slow

> ... piristävä poikkeus näiden pohjamaaliin jätettyjen mustien rottapyörien seassa tuo Jeesun Piankki.



Tämä.

----------


## foursquare

Mongoose Fireball/Reba 120

----------


## Kuparinen

> - klip- hieno Bianchi Nirone  - klip-



Noita maantiemiesten "maissintähkä"takapakkoja katsellessa alkaa aina polvia kolottaa... muuten hieno pyörä ja oikean värinenkin.

----------


## Jeesu

> Hieno Bianchi. Pari kertaa muun kokonaisuuden hinnan verran maksavat kiekot toki pistävät erityisesti silmään.



Joo, eihän tuo FG Lite ole. Bianchi joutui olemaan pari vuotta miltei kokonaan varastossa, kunnes viime kesänä laitettiin uudet osat ja nyt on ihan edustuskelpoinen. Kisaan tuolla ei kyllä viitsi lähteä. Ankkuri vaikka ottaisi kiekotkin pois...

----------


## kauris

> Mongoose Fireball/Reba 120



Olisko toi ollut kuitenkin jossakin kuvankäsittelyohjelmassa kahdella hiiren klikkauksella saatavissa tämän näköiseksi (epäilen että vähän oikeamman).

----------


## foursquare

> Olisko toi ollut kuitenkin jossakin kuvankäsittelyohjelmassa kahdella hiiren klikkauksella saatavissa tämän näköiseksi (epäilen että vähän oikeamman).



No kiva kun kelpas.

----------


## elasto

> Ekan sivun kuvan jälkeen siniseen vaihtunut ainakin keula ja kiekot, sekä muuta pientä, oranssiin tanko, tupit, satula ja tolppa..
> 
> 
> laitetaan nyt silti pikkukuvana (klikkaamalla isommaksi)



Voi ei, taas tää sininen pyörä, joka oli jo joka sivulla!  :Leveä hymy: 

Sulla vissiin ainakin noi osat vaihtuu tiuhaan tahtiin? Tietysti osa varmaan liittyy siihen, kun muutit tuon Tracerin enduro-peliksi ja pistit Uzzin myyntiin. Olinkin aina ihmetellyt miksi kaksi kuitenkin niin samanlaista fillaria.

----------


## Kemizti

> Voi ei, taas tää sininen pyörä, joka oli jo joka sivulla! 
> 
> Sulla vissiin ainakin noi osat vaihtuu tiuhaan tahtiin? Tietysti osa varmaan liittyy siihen, kun muutit tuon Tracerin enduro-peliksi ja pistit Uzzin myyntiin. Olinkin aina ihmetellyt miksi kaksi kuitenkin niin samanlaista fillaria.



jep, 
viimekesänähän oli vielä ~heinäkuulle asti uzzi ja canyonin nerve xc (joka sit vaihtui traceriin), ne oli riittävän erilaiset.. nyt on tosiaan uzzi myyty ja tracer tehty sitten enduro/lenkkipyöräksi.. keula säätyy vivusta enska/lenkki-pituuteen ja perän jousto/kulmat muuttuu iskarin pultin paikalla, sitten kun ne offset puslat vielä tulee toiseen iskariin, niin pyörän saa hyvin pienellä vaivalla säädeltyä moneen menoon, kulmia kun pystyy sitten mulkkaamaan 68,5-65,5 välillä aika vaivattomasti.. Painoa laitteella keveimmässä setupissa ~12,7 ilman hissitolppaa, ja järeimmässäkin alle 14kg, jolloin alla jytkyimmät kiekot/renkaat jotka sit kestää kunnon ryskäystä, hissitolppa yms.. tuossa kuvan kokoonpanossa aika tarkalleen 13,6kg nastakumein.. takana joustoa 5,5/6", edessä tuo modattu lyrik tarjoaa luokkaa 150/170mm

ja läski ny on vaan niiin hauska vehje, sen suuremmitta selittelyittä..

----------


## kauris

> No kiva kun kelpas.



Tällä foorumilla ei tuon kategorian pyöristä perinteisesti juurikaan löydy kommentteja. Ja ei näköjään ainakaan minulta. Ihan toimiva varmaan tarkoitukseensa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Jeesun Bianchista huokuu ainoastaan pro meininki. Hieno peli.

----------


## TimoF

No siin on nyt "talvi"setuppia, vielä hetken aikaa.



edit: Tuosta vielä tämänpäiväinen kuva. Lienee aika odotella loppujenkin jäiden sulamista poluilta.

----------


## kauris

Jotenkin tosi hieno kuva!

----------


## irene

> Onnea hienosta pyörästä, näitäpä ei tule ihan joka kulmalla vastaan. Tämä välikoon täpäri on varmasti mielenkiintoinen tapaus suomimaastoihin o/



Kiitoksia, näitä ei tosiaan Sveitsin ulkopuolella monia ole. Tämäkään ei suomimaastohin tule, mutta mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttaa mun saksalaisiin kotimaastoihinkin!

----------


## 1999mizo

Radon stage 7.0 edestä.

----------


## Mautio

Posti-Pate toi eilen tälläsen. Ghost AMR 2955.

----------


## J T K

> Kiitoksia, näitä ei tosiaan Sveitsin ulkopuolella monia ole. Tämäkään ei suomimaastohin tule, mutta mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttaa mun saksalaisiin kotimaastoihinkin!



Jotenki arvasinkin asian olevan näin kun tuon viestin kirjoitin. Hyviä ajoreissuja Saksaan!

----------


## VilleW

Tällainen cyclon tuuraajaksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## IncBuff

> Posti-Pate toi eilen tälläsen. Ghost AMR 2955.



Tuntumia? Itsekin katsellut että olisi CRC:ssä hyvässä alessa.

----------


## brilleaux

Pitäis kai ottaa uus kuva, Reverb päivittynyt KS Supernaturaliin.  :P


Ja ylläpito vois hoitaa asian, jotta näkyis noi Dropboxin kuvat täällä.  :Vihainen:

----------


## miku80

> Ja ylläpito vois hoitaa asian, jotta näkyis noi Dropboxin kuvat täällä.



Tai sit uppaat kuvan -> imgur.com ...

----------


## mehukatti

Kyllä Dropboxin kuvat näkyy täällä kun laittaa ne Public-kansioon ja klikkaa valikosta "Copy public link" (tai ottaa itelleen talteen kuvien urlin prefixin, jonka perään laittaa ite kuvan nimen).

----------


## brilleaux

No eipä näy. Juuri tuolla tavallahan se on tehty, en kai mä muuten tässä keuhkoisi  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT:Toihan aukee siis(ainakin mulla) kun avaa sen uudessa välilehdessä....mikä estää sen upottamisen viestiin????

Tämähän on siis toiminut aiemmin...mikä maksaa? Täällä vai Dropboxissa...

----------


## Nappulakenka

Hyvinhän tuo linkitys tuolta Dropbox:sta näyttää toimivan  :Hymy:  Mulla on koneelle asennettuna tuo DropBox. Kuva public-kansiossa ja kuvan päällä painan hiiren oikea ja "copy public link". Foorumilla sitten ihan normaalisti [img]linkki tähän väliin[/img]

----------


## brilleaux

[img]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104819247/2013-12-04%2018.20.15.jpg[/img]

Niin? Itse olen käyttänyt tuota insert image kuvaketta tuossa ylhäällä. Ei toimi, sekään.

Näin:



Ja nyt sitten toimii!  :Leveä hymy:  Tää on just tätä...

----------


## Nappulakenka

haha! No hyvää ja hienoa kannatti odottaa  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

nukkumatin ibis?

----------


## Mautio

> Tuntumia? Itsekin katsellut että olisi CRC:ssä hyvässä alessa.



En oo vielä kerennyt pidempää lenkkiä ajamaan. Eka 29" ja eka täpäri, niin vertailupohjaa ei ole ihan hirveästi. Ainakin erilainen ku 26" jäykkäperä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grr

Vihdoinkin lunta on niin vähän että uskalsin viedä tämän ulos:

----------


## maalinni

Grr:n Orangen haluaisin nähdä parin lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## LJL

> Grr:n Orangen haluaisin nähdä parin lenkin jälkeen.



 Mulla on täpäri suunnilleen yhtä valkoiseksi speksattu (renkaita lukuunottamatta) ja Würth tehopesulla palautuu takaisin alkuperäiseen loistoonsa. Toki paskaisena pyörä on paskainen, oli "pohjaväri" valkoinen tai musta tai vaikka kommunisminsininen.

----------


## brilleaux

> nukkumatin ibis?



Nyt ei tyhmälle ihan aukene...

----------


## Kemizti

> Nyt ei tyhmälle ihan aukene...



varmaa tosta vaaleensinisestä väristä jollekki assosioituu sininen uni ja nukkumatti..

edit: ja tuo valkoisehko orange on jollain pervolla tavalla hieno!

----------


## Nappulakenka

Edellinen kuva oli viime kesältä, mutta jos sitä laittais vaikka vähän tuoreampaa kuvaa tämän päivän lenkiltä..

----------


## Garvis

Tällaine tällä hetkellä kun sai vanteet yms pientä osaa vaihdettu tänään.

----------


## LJL

> paskaisena pyörä on paskainen



Tähän liittyen, tällaista tuli tänään 3h maastolenkillä...

----------


## Salomo

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin vaikka olikin jo kun kasaan laitettiin pari vuotta sitten. Alkukokoonpanosta vaihtunut kaikki paitsi kammet, runko ja keula. Keulan vaihto PIKEen on mietinnässä. Edelleen kyllä erittäin hyvä. Runko siis 2SoulsCycles QH/SlimJim, keula Reba 140mm, kiekkoina Ligh-Bicycle/Hope Pro Evo II/DT Comp, kammet SLX, tolppa Ride ja tanko Sixc, stemmi Spank 35mm, jarrut Hope M4.

----------


## kmw

^ Tykkään. Paljon.

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Tähän liittyen, tällaista tuli tänään 3h maastolenkillä...



Aika tuhdit juomat sulla kun vastustaa painovoimaa tollai.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Ja on  ajotaitokin hanskassa, kun noilla kumeilla maastossa päästelee...ei onnistuis itseltä. : D

----------


## Greycap

Tuossa nyt vielä perheen toinenkin alumiinijäsen, osa-aikaeläkkeeltä takaisin aktiivipalvelukseen kutsuttu luottopeli.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ja on  ajotaitokin hanskassa, kun noilla kumeilla maastossa päästelee...ei onnistuis itseltä. : D



Samaa olin sanomassa.

----------


## LJL

> Ja on  ajotaitokin hanskassa, kun noilla kumeilla maastossa päästelee...ei onnistuis itseltä. : D



No kyllä jääpatjalla tänään vähän lenteli mutta muuten ihan hyvä rengastus  :Hymy:  Speedkingeissä on suorastaan loistava vetopito esim. märällä kalliolla.

----------


## slow

> ...Runko siis 2SoulsCycles QH/SlimJim...



Arvostan. Uskoisin hauskaksi pyöräksi tuon.

----------


## Salomo

> Arvostan. Uskoisin hauskaksi pyöräksi tuon.



Thanks :-)
Juu, oon kyllä kovasti tykännyt. Se on nimenomaan hauska ja omiin ajoihin istuu loistavasti.

----------


## Janti

Nappulakenkä heittäny näköjään pientä Länsimäen lenkkiä. Olis varmaan jo pärjännyt ilman nastoja?

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Nappulakenkä heittäny näköjään pientä Länsimäen lenkkiä. Olis varmaan jo pärjännyt ilman nastoja?



Ai tuo alueena Länsimäkeä  :Hymy:  Hyvä, oppii hieman tuntemaan tätä lähiseutua. Vedin eilen tuollaisen lyhyen lenkin ennen vieraiden tuloa ja ainoat paikat, joissa kaipasin vielä nastoja oli nuo suo alueet(Länsimäen Långmossen ja Jakiksen Slåtmossen). Ne tuppaa olemaan vielä paikoin jään peitossa. Lähden varmaan tuossa 1,5h sisään taas tuonne päin, tällä kertaa suoraan Vantaan Energian taakse ja jatkan polkuverkoston löytämistä Sipoonkorpeen..

----------


## Mika A

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti jaksu
> 
> nukkumatin ibis?
> 
> 
> 
> Nyt ei tyhmälle ihan aukene...



Tästäkö lienee mielleyhtymä  :Hymy: 

*Sininen uni*

_Joka ilta kun lamppu sammuu ja saapuu oikea yö, 
niin Nukku-Matti nousee ja ovehen hiljaa lyö. 
On sillä siniset tossut ja niillä se sipsuttaa, 
se hiipii ovesta sisään ja hyppää kaapin taa.

On sillä uninen takki ja sininen, uninen vyö
ja unista jäätelön palaa se pienillä hampailla syö. 
On sillä sininen auto ja se auto se hyrrää näin: 
surrur, surrur ja lähtee unen sinistä maata päin.

Ja pieni sateenvarjo on aivan kallellaan
ja sinistä unien kirjaa se kantaa kainalossaan.
Ja unien sinimaahan se lapset autolla vie.
Surrur, surrur ja sinne on sininen, uninen tie.

Ja siellä on kultainen metsä ja metsässä kultainen puu
ja unien sinilintu ja linnulla kultainen suu.
Ja se unien sinilintu se lapsia tuudittaa, 
se laulaa unisen laulun: la la lal lala lallal laa_

Säveltäjä: Tapio Rautavaara
Sanat: P.Mustapää (Martti Haavio)

----------


## brilleaux

Pitänee laulella seuraavalla lenkillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mobi

Tällä niitä polkuja tampataa...

----------


## jaksu

> Tästäkö lienee mielleyhtymä 
> 
> *Sininen uni*
> 
> _Joka ilta kun lamppu sammuu ja saapuu oikea yö, 
> niin Nukku-Matti nousee ja ovehen hiljaa lyö. 
> On sillä siniset tossut ja niillä se sipsuttaa, 
> se hiipii ovesta sisään ja hyppää kaapin taa.
> 
> ...



Juurikin tämä tuli mieleen vaaleansinisestä Ibiksestä  :Hymy:

----------


## N-K

Työmatka / yleispyörä.

Klikkaamalla sivusta.

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpa nätti. Samoin Jeti.

----------


## J T K

Messevä työmatkapyörä o/

----------


## McHaka

Ei ihan koko pyörä sovi kuvaan, mutta "osia" kuitenkin:


Se halusi lähteä ketjun mukaan ja ottaa parit pinnat matkaseuraksi. Korvake on täysin ehjä.

----------


## JohnFr

On vissiin 6700-Ultegran tyyppivika, kun noita on tullut useampi katkennut nähtyä.

----------


## McHaka

Meinaatko suositella parempaa vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tällä niitä polkuja tampataa...



Upea Yeti.
Kerroppa fiiliksistä. Onko se super bike (SB) vai tavan tusinarusina ja onko se niin hurja menemään alaspäin kun kertoillaan. Lisäksi kiinostais tietää sinun fiiliksistä linkuston toiminnan suhteen peruspolulla, ylämäessä ,siirtymillä JNE. Harkitsen itse seuraavaksi pyöräksi ja siksi kiinnostaa.

----------


## peippo

Ilta-aurinko punersi nätisti ja onhan siinä uusi hieno pesuainepurkin kyljestä löytynyt tarrakin. Takakumissa ghettotubeless-viritys vaiheessa, ei oikein tahdo ilmat pysyä kunnolla.

----------


## juu-zo

> On vissiin 6700-Ultegran tyyppivika, kun noita on tullut useampi katkennut nähtyä.



Ehkä vähän turha puhua tyyppiviasta jos vaihtaja on päin persettä sädetty ja kolisee pinnoissa paskaks...

----------


## mhelander

> Ehkä vähän turha puhua tyyppiviasta jos vaihtaja on päin persettä sädetty ja kolisee pinnoissa paskaks...




OT:ta tässä säikeessä mutta kyllä mun X.7 keskihäkkinen täydellisistä säädöistä huolimatta löysi raivion kepakon avustuksella häkkinsä pinnojen välistä.
Liekkö mulla tuuria mutta vaikka Yosemiten teräskorvakko oli ihan rullalla kesti SRAM:n vaihtaja myös sitä vipuna käyttämällä korvakon oikaisun jotta pääsin keskeltä ei-mitään ajamalla töihin. B-ruuvin toppari murtui sitte muutaman sataa kilsaa myöhemmin... Toimiva vaihtaja kun jaksais tehdä uuden...


Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hri

Juuri ja juuri pystyi ajamaan mäkeä alas ja poluilla eteenpäin näin pienillä renkailla.

----------


## Human Traffic

Nätti se sun lapierre on! Ja aika kovaa se kulkee..

----------


## LJL

Lähes eroottinen värikoodaus Lapierressä

----------


## devon

Hri:llä sähäkän näköinen pyörä! Tuosta varmaan saa tosissaan pitää kiinni, ettei se kesken lenkin karkaa ilman kuskia menemään  :Vink:

----------


## slow

> Juuri ja juuri pystyi ajamaan mäkeä alas ja poluilla eteenpäin näin pienillä renkailla.



Rohkea ja ennakkoluuloton ajaja. 
Todella komea pyörä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Laitetaan kiekkojen vaihtumisen vuoksi kuvatus, eturenkaaseen ei löytynyt kotoa sisuria vielä..

----------


## TrueBlue

Tässä tuoreen jäsenen menopelit.




Marin Pine Mountain 1996



Ragley Marley 2013

----------


## miku80

Uuh.. Marin on porno...

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Hienot pyörät TrueBluella. Oikeanväriset juomatelineet ovat piste I:n päälle  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kumpikin on ! Bikeporn! :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lasol

> Laitetaan kiekkojen vaihtumisen vuoksi kuvatus, eturenkaaseen ei löytynyt kotoa sisuria vielä..



Kiekkojen aerohyöty häviää kun stonga on taivaissa. Kaikki ei taivu, ymmärrän. Silti sattu silmään.

----------


## Pertsa78

Tässä olisi tämän nöösin focus big bud 3.0 pienillä päivityksillä

----------


## slow

Tuollainen siitä nyt tuli. Jarruletkut lyhennän kunhan jaksan..

----------


## kmw

^ peukaloita yms. positivistiskannustavia synpooleja.

----------


## Thundermand

Canyon Ultimate AL 9.0 Di2 2012

----------


## Pastu

Olipa hieno Lapierre. Soiva peli myös Slow'lla. Todistetusti liikkuu edustavasti muuallakin kuin puissa.

----------


## Salomo

> Tuollainen siitä nyt tuli. Jarruletkut lyhennän kunhan jaksan..



Oikein hyvä! Kyllä noi Buzzardit on siistejä.

----------


## HarMi

British steel Charge Duster 2012.

----------


## ellmeri

Harmin fillarissa jarrukahvat aika kaukana? Miksi?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

Jos niitä ei voi säätää?

----------


## IncBuff

Tai jos on pitkät sormet.

----------


## maalinni

> Tuollainen siitä nyt tuli. Jarruletkut lyhennän kunhan jaksan..



Menikö tohon ajamalla?

----------


## slow

> Menikö tohon ajamalla?



Tuli citykani vastaan ja piti kiivetä pakoon.

----------


## HarMi

> Harmin fillarissa jarrukahvat aika kaukana? Miksi?



Avidin jarrukahva on normisti 5,5cm tangosta . Tästä kahva työntyy vielä eteenpäin ja loksahtaa tuohon kohtaan mikä näkyy kuvassa. Ilmeisesti jonkinlainen katkonestotoiminto. Ja joku säätökin löytyy pitkien sormien lisäksi.
 Muuten niin tarkoilta foorumilaisilta jäi huomaamatta että jarrujen kätisyydet on käännetty eli etujarrukahva on oikealla kuten konepyörissä.

----------


## Jukahia

... Juu ja kenellekkään ei ole nuo ulkona olevat kelmuun vedetyt kalusteet pistänyt silmään.... ?

----------


## LJL

> ... Juu ja kenellekkään ei ole nuo ulkona olevat kelmuun vedetyt kalusteet pistänyt silmään.... ?



 Vaikka joku kuvan taustalla esim. harjoittaisi sukupuoliyhteyttä, niin porukat ihan varmasti edelleenkin vaan analysoisi jarrukaffoja. Ei varmasti kukaan huomaisi

----------


## Tank Driver

> ... Juu ja kenellekkään ei ole nuo ulkona olevat kelmuun vedetyt kalusteet pistänyt silmään.... ?



Ei millään kehtaisi arvostella. Jos kaverin uudet kalusteet ovat jääneet talveksi ulos niin ei kai se meille kuulu. Duster on kyllä hieno runko.

----------


## Jukahia

:Leveä hymy:   on tää ny, ko ennen sai huonosti laitetuista jalkalistoistakin laittaa ...  :Cool:

----------


## Tank Driver

Se onkin eri asia.

----------


## Juice

> on tää ny, ko ennen sai huonosti laitetuista jalkalistoistakin laittaa ...



No, mutta kun HarMi on joutunu ulko ruokintaan ja saanu mukaansa ainoastaan sohvan, sängyn ja luojalle kiitos myös
pyörän.

----------


## AK-87

> ... Juu ja kenellekkään ei ole nuo ulkona olevat kelmuun vedetyt kalusteet pistänyt silmään.... ?



Ei pistäny ei. Mutta jos vaikka pyöräkamoille on tarvittu lämmintä säilytystilaa akuutisti lisää, niin...  :Hymy:

----------


## TrueBlue

Vielä yksi.



Bergamont Dolce 6.9 2010

----------


## Petep

Ekaa kertaa laitumella "talven" jälkeen

----------


## mobi

> Upea Yeti.
> Kerroppa fiiliksistä. Onko se super bike (SB) vai tavan tusinarusina ja onko se niin hurja menemään alaspäin kun kertoillaan. Lisäksi kiinostais tietää sinun fiiliksistä linkuston toiminnan suhteen peruspolulla, ylämäessä ,siirtymillä JNE. Harkitsen itse seuraavaksi pyöräksi ja siksi kiinnostaa.



 Joo tyytyväinen oon ollu ja on SB. Aikaisemmin oli Konan Dawg ja siihen verrattuna kyllä vakaa. Osittain johtuu varmaa Yetin leveemmästä stongasta. Pidempihän yeti myös on ja se tuokin laskuissa tietynlaista ''rauhallisuutta'' vaikka vauhdit on kasvanut. Toi yetin switch technology pitää nousuissa perseen maassa tehokkaasti, joskus tuntuu että takapyörä imee polkua... http://www.yeticycles.com/switch/index.html

Peruspolut ja siirtymätkin taittuu mukavasti tää on sellanen jokapaikan höylä... Tekee vaa kokoaika mieli kikkalla ja droppalilla joka paikasta  :Hymy:  Siirtymillä linkku toimii siinä missä muutkin joustot ja perus polulla tekee työtä sen minkä pitääkin eli pitää takafillarin maassa. Suurimmat hyödyt tulee niissä ylämäissä. Alaspäin tultaessa pituus vakauttaa kulkemista, en usko että muihin ratkasuihin verrattuna linkustosta hirveetä hyötyä tulee suhteessa muihin (alamäissä).

Alkuun pituutensa puolesta tarvii, ehkä hieman totuttelua, mutta kun sinuiks pääsee niin hellurei kun on hauskaa.

Joku sanoo, että on painava, mutta mun kokosella kaverilla (191cm) kilo sinne tänne ei kyllä paljoa merkkaa (jos perse kestää niin hiilariversio on pähee). 

Ja jos tykkää ajaa kovaa, niin ehdottomasti suosittelen. 

Toivon, että jelppaa valintaa tehdessä...

----------


## VilleW

Näkyy tässä omasta pyörästä takarengas. Mielenkiintoisinta kuvassa on tuo naapuri tuossa... Sähköpyörä Teksasilaisittain. Kaksvetoinen; sekä polkimilla että koneella. Hyvin saanut takarengas väriä pakoputkesta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarpale

Lopultakin päivitystä!  :Hymy: 
Ratsu sai alle uudet gumekset samalla kun tuli voimansiirtoa vaihdettua uuteen, Rallinaama vaihtui Sramiin.  
Vanhat vaihtajat saavat jäädä kun toimivat mainiosti.


Sivukuvat olivat jotenkin munattomia, joten mennään vähän enemmän fiilispohjaisella kännyräpsyllä.
Uudet tupit pitäis ehdottomasti hankkia..!

----------


## anavee

Kaluston uusin lisäys, BMC Trailfox TF01 2009. Kuvan väliaikaiset polkimet ei kestäneet edes ensilenkkiä, ja ne on vaihdettu vähän järkevämpiin.

----------


## Kurapyörä

_Harmin fillarissa jarrukahvat aika kaukana? Miksi?_ 
Kun on nähnyt miten HarMi vetää sillä harvinaisella bombermallisella kotarilla, niin nuo jarrukahvat 
on *siirretty tarpeettomina pois tietä!*

terveisin
Per Saukko

----------


## peikonen

Meridaa ulkoiluttamassa (polkimet vaihtuvat parempiin kunhan ehdin...)

----------


## LJL

Vähän eri tunnelmia kuin Hollannissa... Kävin äsken ajamassa 1,5h Leppävaaran urheilupuistossa, oli hiukkasen raskas keli. Olipahan helppo ajaa 4x12min vedot 160-165 sykkeellä, kun syke oli ylhäällä ihan itsestään kun yritti päästä eteenpäin (no joo on se muutenkin)  :Leveä hymy:  Nastat oli taas ihan sopiva rengastus.



Ajamisen iloa lisäsi uudet Nokonit jotka sain eilen viriteltyä. Ihkua.

----------


## V-P.V

En löytänyt -romusi lankaa- joten laitan tänne. Jos keli on niin pska ja jos jostain syystä päästävä ulos ajamaan niin kaivan tämän esiin. Kun edes sitä kakkospyörää ei raaski sotkea..

----------


## Eros

^old skool scotti, arvostan. tankoa etenkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## slow

Kovaa settiä V-P.V:ltä. 
Kunnioitusta.

----------


## V-P.V

Heh, kiitos kehuista  :Hymy:  pyörä sai alkunsa kokeilusta millainen 26" maasturi olisi droppitangolla. Alkuun yksivaihtesena ja kun pyörä tuntui ihan ajettavalta niin laitoin vaihteet. Ainoa "hi- tech" osa on toi hiilikuitukeula. Muuten pyörä on kasattu ylijäämä ja löytö- osista. mm runko kaatislavalta. Satulakaan ei ole sq labbi vaan Lidl halpa kopio.

----------


## Suvanto

> Tällä niitä polkuja tampataa...



No niin, nyt on oikeita pyöriä kehissä  :Vink:

----------


## Suvanto

Mobin innoittamana kävin napsaisemassa kuvan omastakin Yetistä. Viime kuvan jälkeen päivittynyt ainakin voimansiirto ja ohjuri.

----------


## A.B.

Kun on tullut laitettua viimeksi kuvia tuoreimmista rakennelmista niin laitetaan nyt otos tämän päivän lenkiltä eli jo vuosia kiitettävästi palvellut Surly.

----------


## PELTONEN

Uudesta maantiekiiturista kuvaa.

----------


## 30 hampainen

^On kyllä aivan tajuttoman hieno Merida.

----------


## LJL

> ^On kyllä aivan tajuttoman hieno Merida.



Tuosta kuvakulmasta on ainakin asiaan vihkiytymättömän hieman vaikea sanoa, onko.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Viime kesän tunnelmia.

----------


## duris

> Viime kesän tunnelmia.



No nyt!

----------


## Gibsy

> Viime kesän tunnelmia.



Rouheen näköinen

----------


## kmw

Pätee Gir!

----------


## Hääppönen

Narisevanklossin Gir´s nopean ja hauskan näköinen. Ehkä (ymmärtääkseni) hiilarikehät vaikuttaa asiaan...

----------


## slow

Jyhkeä kesätunnelma.

----------


## Takahikiän Törttö

On kyllä todella kauniita pyöriä foorumin immeisillä!

Omani on tällainen varsin vaatimaton peruspyörä, jonka geometria on menneiltä ajoilta. Satulakin kuin sohva konsanaan. Painaakin kuin panssarivaunu. En viitsinyt edes polkimia laittaa "asentoon".
Oikeastaan ainoa katu-uskottavuutta antava asia on se, että tää epeli on sinkula.
 Eihän tää mun ainoo pyörä ole, mutta tällä on taivallettu työmatkoja talven tuiskuissa, kotiuduttu kesäöisin sumuisilta retkiltä jostakin johonkin, käyty lähikaupassa ja roudattu työkaluja työmaalta toiselle, kuten nyt. Tällä kuormalla taivallettiin nyt 30km kohti uutta työmaata.

Oiva, mie niin rakastan sinnuu! 
Sie se aina viet natisten miut ja kamat perille.

----------


## Tank Driver

Oivalla on aina paikka minun sydämessäni.

----------


## LJL

On niin hieno Girs, että jodlaan sen kunniaksi: jolalaadi-duu!

----------


## PELTONEN

> Tuosta kuvakulmasta on ainakin asiaan vihkiytymättömän hieman vaikea sanoa, onko.





LJL:n pyynnöstä Meridasta laitettu myös sivukuva. Turistivälitykset tulevat poistumaan vielä pyörästä lähiaikoina.

----------


## pinohiiri

Ranskatar eli Commencal Meta AM2 29er illan lenkillä kuvattuna. Kylläpä näyttääkin renkaat erikokoisille...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> On niin hieno Girs, että jodlaan sen kunniaksi: jolalaadi-duu!



Tämä hyvä.

Minä puolestani laulan hautajaisvirren kehille, jos tällä laitteella ajetaan ulkona huonossa säässä edes sen verran lujaa, että jossain joutuu jarruttamaan.

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n pyynnöstä Meridasta laitettu myös sivukuva. Turistivälitykset tulevat poistumaan vielä pyörästä lähiaikoina.



Noniin! Kyllä varmaan savu nousee bibseistä kun tuolla ajaa. Herää kysymys, onko toi "Sflex" tolppa oikeasti joustava..? Näyttää siltä että se paksuutensa puolesta joustaa juu-ei ollenkaan.

----------


## Eros

> Viime kesän tunnelmia.



mihin tämä nojaa, ulkomailta tilattu?

----------


## markkinn

> mihin tämä nojaa, ulkomailta tilattu?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...d/rp-prod32890
Löytynee varmaan kotimaastakin jostain.

----------


## maapaa

^^ http://www.powerfactory.fi/product_i...ducts_id=10974

----------


## elasto

Jos crossariin laittaa tollaset kiekot, niin eikö se ole vähän sama, kuin laittaisi jotkut Bemarin M5:n vanteet Toyota Corollaan?

----------


## Gibsy

> Jos crossariin laittaa tollaset kiekot, niin eikö se ole vähän sama, kuin laittaisi jotkut Bemarin M5:n vanteet Toyota Corollaan?



Veikkaisin ettei sovi.

----------


## ellmeri

> Jos crossariin laittaa tollaset kiekot, niin eikö se ole vähän sama, kuin laittaisi jotkut Bemarin M5:n vanteet Toyota Corollaan?



Musta toi näyttää Läski-pyörältä dietin jälkeen. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## maapaa

Tällä mennään kunnes löytyy jotain parempaa.
Ja parempi kuva heti kun tervehdytään.

----------


## Niko79

Vanhaa mutta toimivaa tekniikkaa =)
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zclnlx8htjorlkr/oV6zJ1YnM4

----------


## Niko79

Maantielle Terästä.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pt4dkkt1pzerux1/gx4uL34d52

----------


## kauris

Hienoa terästä ja hieno kaiutin!

----------


## NikHa

> Vanhaa mutta toimivaa tekniikkaa =)
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zclnlx8htjorlkr/oV6zJ1YnM4



Komia on. Ei helpota yhtään nousevaa kuumetta.

----------


## Niko79

Kiitos  Kauris! Hifistely on hyvää vastapainoa Fillaroinnille =) Nikha kiitos ja  ei muuta kuin mankelia hankkimaan ei se kuume muuten laske =)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On kyllä hienot fillarit..! :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

Postimyynti krossari pienillä päivityksillä (Ritchey WCS kuituputkiosat, Sram Force kammet, 45NRTH Gravdal nastat). Kevyemmät kiekot tulossa heti kun niitä saapuu yläfemmaan. 

Planet X XLS 105

----------


## Tank Driver

Varsin tyylevä.

----------


## Niko79

> Postimyynti krossari pienillä päivityksillä (Ritchey WCS kuituputkiosat, Sram Force kammet, 45NRTH Gravdal nastat). Kevyemmät kiekot tulossa heti kun niitä saapuu yläfemmaan. 
> 
> Planet X XLS 105



Siisti crossari! ZTR kiekkojako meinasit ?? niitä oli ilmeisesti piakkoin tuloillaan ylä5lle levariversioina, itse jään odottelemaan vannejarru kiekkoja maantielle =)

----------


## HC Andersen

> Siisti crossari! ZTR kiekkojako meinasit ?? niitä oli ilmeisesti piakkoin tuloillaan ylä5lle levariversioina, itse jään odottelemaan vannejarru kiekkoja maantielle =)



Kiitos! Juu odottelen ZTR Alpha 340 28h kiekkoja yläfemmaan....

----------


## moraff

Uusi tulokas

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tällä mennään kunnes löytyy jotain parempaa.
> Ja parempi kuva heti kun tervehdytään.



Voi olla että paremman odotteluun kannattaa varata aikaa....

----------


## kmw

HC:n rossari miellyttää silmää. Livenä vielä enempi.

----------


## LJL

> Varsin tyylevä.



On! Oi jospa tilaa olisi ja vaimolta lupa, niin rakentaisin samanlaisen.

Kysymys, onko tyylevä A) tyylikäs + pyylevä B) tyylikäs + ylevä vai C) tyylikäs + levä?

----------


## NoNo

tommoinen kotiutui, olipas hankalaa saada kuva foorumille.

----------


## aerosol

Domane 5.9? Makia on.

----------


## slow

> Postimyynti krossari pienillä päivityksillä...



Son hiano vaikka persläpyskä puuttuukin.

----------


## Dude

Aiemmin sinkulana ollut Inbredi nyt Fiksinä ja uudet Maxxis Ikonit alla...

----------


## NoNo

> Domane 5.9? Makia on.



6-sarjalainen.

----------


## aerosol

> 6-sarjalainen.



Kappas niinpä onkin. Näyttäis olevan Di2:t, vaikka stanuna ei taida 6.2:een kuulua? Rahalla saa ja Domanella pääsee...  :Vink:

----------


## maapaa

> Voi olla että paremman odotteluun kannattaa varata aikaa....



Näinkin voi käydä. 
Tosin pientä päivitystä jo suunnitteilla Mm. uudet hiilarikiekot ja tunen satula näin alkuun...

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kysymys, onko tyylevä A) tyylikäs + pyylevä B) tyylikäs + ylevä vai C) tyylikäs + levä?



Joku muu, mikä.

----------


## vuohi

Maantie/triathloni sekasikiöni sai alleen vähän aerommat vanteet, ainakin värit mätsää hyvin jos ei muuta hyötyä saada  :Leveä hymy:  vielä kun totuttelee vähän matalampaan ajoasentoon niin kai tuollakin ihan tarpeeksi ehtii.

----------


## Ihmekameli

Tämmöinen väkästeltiin ensi kesän lenkkipyöräksi.Campan 11v Record, Mavicin Cosmic Carbone C40, Dedaa ja Fizikiä.
Väri Rosso Ferrari.Vaakaputkesta otettiin vakiogeosta 10 mm pois, droppia maltilliset 80mm (pidempään elämästä nauttinut, lyhytselkäinen mies).

----------


## Uomo

Upea Tommasini!

----------


## kauris

No nyt on pyörässä sitä kuuluisaa sielua! Aivan upea!

----------


## narisevaklossi

No nyt on Italialaista terästä!

----------


## timoe

> Varsin tyylevä.



Samaa mieltä!

----------


## kmw

Ihmekamelin Tommasiini on vielä tyylevämpi.

----------


## slow

> Ihmekamelin Tommasiini on vielä tyylevämpi.



Houkutus käyttää tyylevä-adjektiivin superlatiivia on tässä tapauksessa huomattava.

----------


## Talisker

> Houkutus käyttää tyylevä-adjektiivin superlatiivia on tässä tapauksessa huomattava.



Totta!
Jokos nähdään Pirkkahallissa pyhänä?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Tyylevin Tommasini ja aivan sielua täynnä. Miksi ihmeessä useimmat meistä ajavat kuttaperkkapyörillä?

----------


## aki53bmx

Mäkilaite



Ramppilaite

Jäykkäperänen lenkkipyörä vasta rakenteilla yli 10v xc-tauon jälkeen..

----------


## Hääppönen

> Tyylevin Tommasini ja aivan sielua täynnä. Miksi ihmeessä useimmat meistä ajavat kuttaperkkapyörillä?



Kuttaperkkapyörien sielu vaan on jo seuraavalla tasolla.  :Hymy:  Nuorisokielellä: herää pahvi!  :Hymy:  Sinänsä Tommasini on ihan siisti hiusrasvaa ja sormin syötyä pastaa tihkuvilla käsillä tehdyksi. Mukavia ajokilometrejä Ihmekamelille! Tärkeintä on, että itse on tyytyväinen siihen, mitä jalkojen välissä/alla on.

----------


## ambient

Siistit wheelsetit bmäxissä.. Tommone oldschool lowrider look  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Huh huh. Erittäin häiritsevä tyylevä. Mikä on tyylevä??

eirttäin tyylevä Tommaasai! (juon vissyä, kirjoitusvirheet johtuvat tahmeasta näytöstä)

----------


## LJL

> Siistit wheelsetit bmäxissä.. Tommone oldschool lowrider look



Ja siinä ei sitten montaa sanaa ollutkaan suomea, että melkein voi kirjoittaa kokonaankin englanniksi

----------


## Jami2003

> Tyylevin Tommasini ja aivan sielua täynnä. Miksi ihmeessä useimmat meistä ajavat kuttaperkkapyörillä?



Tämän päivän kuttaperkka voi olla tulevaisuuden klassikko ja toisaalta tämän päivän klassikko on voinut olla menneisyyden halveksittu moderni malli.

Itse Tommasini on hieno.

----------


## Tank Driver

Panisin mä tota Mondrakeriakin. Ainakin kännissä.

----------


## Onceagain

AKi53BMX:n kuvan mukaan kippurasarvisia tankojakin alkaa saamaan vähän leveämpänä ja punaisenakin vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## 30 hampainen

Tommasinissa silmä lepää.

----------


## kaakku

> AKi53BMX:n kuvan mukaan kippurasarvisia tankojakin alkaa saamaan vähän leveämpänä ja punaisenakin vielä



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR



----------


## Näpertäjä

Niin hieno että ihan ihailuttaa

----------


## ntz

Veikkaan että tuo kulkee aika kovaa =D
Ei noi planetx:t juuri Lookeille häviä ulkonäössä, hienoja tirehtöörihävittäjiä.
Noita runkoja saa muuten juuri nyt megahalvalla, m-koko vain valitettavasti loppu.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Fisu on hakenut muotoaan ja nyt tuntuisi että tässä pysytään. Kyllä se hymyilyttää edelleen joka lenkillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Uberto. Lisempää blogissa.

----------


## Justiina

Kuinka moneen ketjuun saa spämmätä saman kuvan, ennenkuin tulee bänniä?  :Leveä hymy: 



Yst.terv.nimim. "Uuden fillarin huuma"

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Kuinka moneen ketjuun saa spämmätä saman kuvan, ennenkuin tulee bänniä? 
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...6&d=1395494984
> 
> Yst.terv.nimim. "Uuden fillarin huuma"



100.

Ilmoita sitten kun olet valmis niin laitetaan parin päivän banni  :Leveä hymy:  : D


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## klossiossi



----------


## Subzero



----------


## duris

Kesä lähestyy ja pyörät komistuu!

----------


## ntz

Dolan sai tankoteipit tänään ja on siten valmis.

----------


## Xizor

Uuh,  toi BMC on kyllä aika kuumottava.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Sitten kun tuolla Dolanilla on kelannut mittariin sen 70km/h mitä tuolla oletettavasti ajetaan, ja joku on koiran kanssa poikittain kelvillä, niin... Mitä sitten tehdään..?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ntz

Eipä ne kelvit sovellu kovaa ajamiseen jarrullisellakaan pyörällä, pakolliset siirtymät suoritettava niitä pitkin vain. Yhtä hyvin tuo tarvittaessa pysähtyy kuin jalkajarrullinen mummopyörä, tuubi kyllä kestää lukkojarrutuksen.

----------


## Jukahia

Skid Stop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkNbrtuxZdo

----------


## latuman

Fiksin jarrutus ilman oikeita jarruja; ei osaa sanoa onko kyse trollista vai onko ne tosissaan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGkKDaYd3Mo

Toisaalta, Ford Anglia pysähtyy 113kmh vauhdista 75 metrissä (mitä nyt Clarksoniin on luottaminen), mikä on tuplaten moderniin autoon verrattuna, mutta on kai sekin sallittua. En varmaan uskaltais anglialla yli kuuttakymppiä ajaakaan, enkä fiksillä yli viittätoista

----------


## Iglumies

> Kesä lähestyy ja pyörät komistuu!



Ja kurastuu

----------


## latuman

> Kuinka moneen ketjuun saa spämmätä saman kuvan, ennenkuin tulee bänniä? 
> 
> 
> 
> Yst.terv.nimim. "Uuden fillarin huuma"



kerro heti mitkä lokasuojat ja mitenkä ne on asennettu, niin minäkin ostan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kiiltävä Strutsi, mmm-mm.

----------


## Justiina

> kerro heti mitkä lokasuojat ja mitenkä ne on asennettu, niin minäkin ostan.



Curanan C-Litet Bike-Componentsilta. Surlyn rungossa on lokareiden kiinnitykseen reiät, eli kiinteä asennus ja tarvittavat nippelit ja nappelit tulee lokareiden mukana.

----------


## latuman

> Curanan C-Litet Bike-Componentsilta. Surlyn rungossa on lokareiden kiinnitykseen reiät, eli kiinteä asennus ja tarvittavat nippelit ja nappelit tulee lokareiden mukana.



Ja levyjarrujärjestelmä ei tule asennuksen eteen?

----------


## brilleaux

Uusi kuva, kun saatiin molemmat yhteiskuvaan:

----------


## Badawan

Cube sai uudet kiekot cyclocrosskäyttöön. Kuvan paikka.

----------


## slow

> Uusi kuva, kun saatiin molemmat yhteiskuvaan:



Ryhdikäs parivaljakko. Ajaisin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Uus keke, sävy sävyyn penkin kanssa.

----------


## Lähde

Tommoinen marketti maasturi tuli hankittua vaimolle. Nyt voimansiirto muokattu 1×10, tanko ja kiekot vaihdettu jolloin litkutin myös renkaat. 
Kammethan oli mallia 96mm pulttijaolla olevat, ne myös vaihtuivat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihanko Prismasta hait?

----------


## devon

Ripsakan värinen, oikein kiva!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No niin on ! :Hymy: )

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -A-H-

Tällä mennään  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ja kovaa. Hän tykkää.

----------


## devon

Meidän taloudessa Mondrakerien "häränniska" aiheuttaa vakavan mielipiteiden kahtiajaon, mutta mie tykkään, ne on jotenkin sopivasti hyökkäävän näköisiä  :Hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

> Tommoinen marketti maasturi tuli hankittua vaimolle. Nyt voimansiirto muokattu 1×10, tanko ja kiekot vaihdettu jolloin litkutin myös renkaat. 
> Kammethan oli mallia 96mm pulttijaolla olevat, ne myös vaihtuivat.



Voi LÄHDE minkä teit!! Itse olen himoinnut kuvan syntiä jo tovin.. Jos huomenna saan kaupat omasta Radonista niin taidanpa tilata itsellekin moisen pelin? Kokemukset pyörästä olis kivat. Tarkoitus olisi pöllyttää kevyttämaastoa ja joitain mtb tapahtumia. Varmaan ihan riittävä niihin? Kumpi vai kampi, täysjousto enskatin vai kuitujäykkäperä?

----------


## Antza44

> Kumpi vai kampi, täysjousto enskatin vai kuitujäykkäperä?



Tai sitten teräksinen kovaperä 29 loivalla keulalla.

Jos tänään tulis etuvaihtajan klamppi, että sais loput voimansiirrosta kiinni ja pääsis testaamaan. Elinten luovuttajana toimi liian pieni 18" Radonin ZR Race 6.0 29er. Keula pitenee vielä 120mm kunhan saan sisuskalut tilattua ja stemmi lyhenee.

----------


## JackOja

^Tuohan on hieno, kokeilisin! 

Mutta eikö etuvaihtaja ole ihan mennyttä aikaa?

----------


## Antza44

^Onhan se tietty, mut 11 pakkasiin ehkä sit X9 aikakaudella ja 10 laajennetavaan 42 pakkaan  en ole vielä päässyt sinuiksi. Kalkuloitu on kyllä.

----------


## Salomo

> Jos tänään tulis etuvaihtajan klamppi, että sais loput voimansiirrosta kiinni ja pääsis testaamaan. Elinten luovuttajana toimi liian pieni 18" Radonin ZR Race 6.0 29er. Keula pitenee vielä 120mm kunhan saan sisuskalut tilattua ja stemmi lyhenee.



On oikein bueno! Itse kyllä kans sitä mieltä että perus 1x10, ellei ajomaasto sisällä kovasti isoa nousua jossa joutuu kihnuttamaan. Jäykkiksellä on kuitenkin hyvä runnoa putkelta :-) 
Toki kuski varmasti itse tietää minkälaiset välitykset tarvitsee, eli eipä siitä sen enempää.

----------


## Dude

Valmiina kesään.

----------


## kmw

^ ajaisin. Hyvin mielelläni.

----------


## Gibsy

Vaihteilla sama. Minäkin ajan tällä hyvin mielelläni.

----------


## -A-H-

Kyllä Konat lämmittää mieltä , Peukku molemmille .

----------


## slow

Teräsrunkoisten jäykkäperien invaasio. 

Mahtavuutta!

----------


## JackOja

^ja vielä aikuisten kiekoilla!

Kauhea kuume nousee noille 29er hauskanpitopyörille. Sun Buzzard jokin aika sitten ja nyt monta muuta!

----------


## PedroK

Oma lamamallin 29er kevättalvisetupissa. Tars laittaa kesäkiekot alle.

----------


## slow

> ...
> 
> Kauhea kuume nousee noille 29er hauskanpitopyörille. Sun Buzzard jokin aika sitten ja nyt monta muuta!



Testaamaan pääsee..  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> ^ja vielä aikuisten kiekoilla!



Eli me 26" ajavat ollaan lapsia tai muuten vaan pieniä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Dude

> ^ja vielä aikuisten kiekoilla!
> 
> Kauhea kuume nousee noille 29er hauskanpitopyörille. Sun Buzzard jokin aika sitten ja nyt monta muuta!



Näitä Honzoja taitaa olla pk-seudulla omassa fillarikaveripiirissä 5kpl. Omani ostin viime lokakuussa ja sen jälkeen kaverit osti itselleen kanssa...
Mulla lähti täpäri myyntiin ja Honzolla menee melkein kaikki maastoajot. Vanhallekin jotain uutta. Vuodet 1998-2013 ajoin vaan 26" täpärillä maastoa. Nyt fiksi täysjäykällä 29" Inbredillä ja Honzolla...

----------


## JackOja

> Eli me 26" ajavat ollaan lapsia tai muuten vaan pieniä?



Se oli provo vaan, 26 on ihan okei  :Hymy:

----------


## ratikka

Tänään saatu uusi kakkosvaimo.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

(tähä sellanen kuolaa valuva suu-hymiö  :Hymy:  )

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## maalinni

Spämmätään taas työmatkafillarilla. Laitoin uudet kiekot ja eturenkaan. Satulakin vaihtui Konasta Nishikiin. Ostin tämän 60:llä ja nyt osiin on mennyt pari hunttia. Löysin rungosta "Handcrafted in Japan" -tarran ja rakastuin pyörään vielä vähän enemmän.

----------


## maalinni

Pannaan toinenkin kuva. Kona uusilla kumeilla, satulatolpalla ja satulalla. Eka lenkki uusilla renkailla takana ja 11-32 pakka todettu aivan liian lyhyeksi.

----------


## Raaseri

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin lähes kaikki käytettynä ostetuista palikoista koottu ensimmäinen kunnollinen oma fillari esiin.

Runko 2012 Intense Tracer 2, keula Fox 36 Van keula, Easton Haven stemmi, Haven Carbon tanko
Navat Hope Pro 2, kehät Mavic EN321
Avid Elixir 5 jarrut
XTR kammet, eThirteen 35T eturatas, MRP G2 ketjuohjuri
XT 11-36 takapakka ja vaihtaja, Xee triggeri
Selle Italia Vader satula, Thomson Masterpiece tolppa

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-j...it?usp=sharing

----------


## kmw

> Pannaan toinenkin kuva. Kona uusilla kumeilla, satulatolpalla ja satulalla. Eka lenkki uusilla renkailla takana ja 11-32 pakka todettu aivan liian lyhyeksi.



Asiallinen pyörä, sanoisin. Kelpais mulle.

Mitä tarkoittaa 11-32 pakka on liian lyhyt? 11 piikkisellä tuuma on imo melkoisen pitkä ja pitäisi sillä Konankin liikkua ihan ripeästi. Missä on se mäki jossa 32t on tarpeen? Monsterirossailussa mettän siimeksessä saattaa olla käyttökelpoinen. Mulle siihenkin on Rostsekissä riittänyt 11-28 pakka. Edessä 36/48.

----------


## maalinni

Tiheämmillä välityksillä oleva pakka lähti tilaukseen. Tuo 11-32 on Rovessa vakiona.

----------


## Uomo

Ei varsinaisesti oma, mutta vaimo sai uuden työmatkakonkelin. Kävin tietty koeajaa ja ihan hauskalta tuntui ainakin tällaiselle, joka ei ymmärrä maastopyöristä oikein mitään.

----------


## Lähde

Tämä on nyt sitten viimeinen postaus tästä pyörästä, ja viimeiset päivitykset tähän pyörään. Uudet kiekot, jarrut ja vaihteenvalitsin vaihdettu sopimaan paremmin ohjaamon väritykseen. Kuvassa ardetin kumeilla vaaka heilahti 14.15 kiloon ilman litkuja, nyt alla ikonit litkuilla ja painoa 13.8 kg.
 Ja pahoittelut viellä kerran, että jouduitte klikaamaan sivun auki nähdäksenne vanhan paskan.

----------


## kmw

Uomon Rouvan phillarissa jtkn futuristinen etulokari. Toimiiko vai onko vain tarkoitus näyttää hyvältä :Hymy: ?

----------


## LJL

Näyttäisi olevan pikaisen googlailun perusteella 350g painava Topeak DeFender: http://www.topeak.com/products/Fende..._xc1_26in_29in

Varmaan työmatkalla ihan hyvä.

----------


## Uomo

Etulokari on Topeak DeFender, minkä LJL jo mainitsi. Pitäisi olla ihan toimiva juurikin työmatka-ajoon, mutta ei ole vielä kokemusta sadekeleistä.

----------


## J.F

> Tänään saatu uusi kakkosvaimo.



Hieno fillari sulla Ratikka! (kaikesta huolimatta  :Vink:  )

----------


## cigant

Tallin sisältö.Kuvat nyt on mitä on,mutta olennainen välittyy.Inbread 26' puuttuu joukosta,kun en saanut kuvatuksi pyörää nykyisessä kokoonpanossa

----------


## svheebo

Tuossapa minun pyörä, eipä siinä mtn ihmeellistä ole. Ainakin tämä kesä vielä tällä mennään.

----------


## kaakku

onpas lyhyt steni stragglerissa. millanen on ajaa?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Siistejä Surly:jä.. :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Greycap

Vaihdettua viime näkemästä: kiekot, renkaat, jarrulevyt, kaikki rattaat ja ketjut, stemmi, etuvaihtajan taikominen huis kuuseen. Vielä to do -listalla: uusi vaihtaja ja shifteri, ketjun lyhennys, satulan vaihto, pullotelineiden ruuvailu paikalleen.

----------


## cigant

> onpas lyhyt steni stragglerissa. millanen on ajaa?



60 mm.Runko vois olla kokoa pienempi(nykyinen 58 cm.) Ohjaus on hieman levoton.Vakautta tulisi lisää pidemmällä stemmillä,täytynee jossain vaiheessa testata.

----------


## Antza44

^Kivan näköistä tavaraa hetekalla odottamassa tositoimia. :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Greycap: Millaset monsterireidet sulla on jos noilla välityksillä ajat metsässä?

----------


## Greycap

> ^Kivan näköistä tavaraa hetekalla odottamassa tositoimia.



Pitäähän sitä poikamiehellä olla punkalla jotain mitä voi käydä joka ilta polkaisemassa tunnin tai pari... ei kun.  :Sarkastinen: 





> Greycap: Millaset monsterireidet sulla on jos noilla välityksillä ajat metsässä?



Ei mitään kummoisia mutta eipä tuota pahemmin metsään ostettukaan, sinne on sitten 2x10 täysjousto jos haluaa mennä kunnolla leikkimään. Edessä 36t ja takana 11-28, riittää enemmän kuin hyvin siihen soratieralliin ja helpoilla poluilla pyöriskelyyn mitä tuo tulee näkemään. Lähinnä se on tuollainen naamioitumisen mestari, näyttää 29erilta (no sitähän se tietysti onkin) mutta käyttötarkoitukseltaan lähempänä cyclocrossaria kuin mitään muuta.

----------


## Tomsson

Bongaa erot OEM Slide 130 9.0:aan  :Vink:

----------


## 1999mizo

Radon ja cube.

----------


## Gibsy

> Lähinnä se on tuollainen naamioitumisen mestari, näyttää 29erilta (no sitähän se tietysti onkin) mutta käyttötarkoitukseltaan lähempänä cyclocrossaria kuin mitään muuta.



Selityshän se on tämäkin.

----------


## litku

Voimansiirto päivityksen myötä saa postata uuden kuvan. Raato jopa laihtui 440gr.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Bongaa erot OEM Slide 130 9.0:aan



Komee peli! Rotorit sopii kuin nenäpäähän, ainut että vähän häiritsee nuo punaiset yksityiskohdat, onneksi piiloutuvat melko hyvin.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Eiköhän tämä nyt ole jo varma kevään merkki kun lumet sulaa ja raadot tulee näkyviin.

----------


## duris

Tänään pääsi tekemään neitsytlenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Ei oo duriksella asiat huonosti nyt!

----------


## Toni L.

Tuntuu huijatulta kun olen kaikki nää vuodet ajanu 26"-kiekoilla maastossa. Jestas.

----------


## Tomsson

> Komee peli! Rotorit sopii kuin nenäpäähän, ainut että vähän häiritsee nuo punaiset yksityiskohdat, onneksi piiloutuvat melko hyvin.



Eipä siinä muuta punaista ole kun Hopen panta ja keulan rock-teksti. Molemmat vaihtuu kyllä  :Hymy:  Kuori on livenä hyvin lähellä samaa oranssia rungon kanssa. Jännä miten se kuvissa taittuu noin punaiseksi.

Vaihteiksi vaihdoin 1x10 32t narrowwidella ja uusilla Sainteilla. Keulaksi 140mm Pike ja Reverbbi pois turhana. Tilalla nyt hyllystä löytyneitä sopivan muotoisia putkiosia asentospeksailuun ja jos on nappi testilenkinkin jälkeen, niin samoilla mitoilla hieman kepoisempia tilalle.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Tällainen tuli taloon.







11,7 kg kuvan mukaisessa setupissa.

----------


## Antza44

^Komeeta peliä pukkaa. Niin se mailma taas muuttuu ei Fox enään jyrää. Rokkarin Pikejä alkaa olemaan etupäässä järestään.

----------


## Erpp

Tämmönen GT:n kaunokainen muutti tänne viikko sitten. Todellin tulikaste vielä antamatta, mutta pienten koelenkkien pohjalta voi jo sanoa että ei se ainakaan huono poljettava ole.


EDIT: Josko nyt näkyis... Kännykän kamerassa jotain häikkää, siihenkin saa antaa neuvoja jos löytyy  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V-P.V

Hieman retrompaa väliin.

----------


## PureTrauma

Ikuiset pyöräprojektit nykykunnossaan. Trance alkaa viiden vuoden päivitysten jälkeen olla tarpeeksi hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## maudicel

Modattu Bad Boy vm 2008.
Ihan kiva peli tuli.

----------


## Tempi

Tämmönen vähän vanhempi ratapyörä!



Lähetetty minun SM-N9005 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Tuo varmaan menee velodromilla lujaa, vaikka onkin vähä vanhempi malli.  :Hymy:

----------


## finbred

No ei ole minun, mutta maksoin ja tuunasin vähän. Frog 62.

----------


## LJL

^ Hieno kuva!

----------


## XC-guy

Tällainen tuli rakenneltua tässä kevättalven aikana.

----------


## lansive

> Tällainen tuli rakenneltua tässä kevättalven aikana.



Oli niin hieno pläski, että päätin vähän sorkkia tuota linkkiä jotta näkyy ilman kikkailuja.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ja minkäs merkkinen toi nyt on?

----------


## HuhtisMTB

hieno on läski ja jännä on satula!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tälli

Laitetaampas vähän lisää modattuja pahoja poikia hieman nuoremmasta ikäluokasta (2009). Yleispyörä vailla vertaa!

----------


## Jukahia

> Oli niin hieno pläski, että päätin vähän sorkkia tuota linkkiä jotta näkyy ilman kikkailuja.



Nyt näyttäis siltä että ei näy mitään....

----------


## finbred

> Nyt näyttäis siltä että ei näy mitään....



Tuolla.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Jo on salamyhkäistä. Itse en klikkaa yhtään linkkiä nähdäkseni jotain kuvaa. Miksikäs ei voi laittaa kerralla näkyville ;(

----------


## Kärrä



----------


## Tank Driver

No mutta sehän on nätti.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

VPCX-voittajapyörä eläköityi ja siitä tuli nousukahva-lokasuoja-työmatka-hybridi-fiksi.

Lisää tietoa blogissa.

----------


## XC-guy

Tällainen tuli tekaistua kevättalven aikana:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121905...7/13535015033/

----------


## Halloo halloo

> No mutta sehän on nätti.



Sanat suustani. Suloinen on.

----------


## ratikka

> Hieno fillari sulla Ratikka! (kaikesta huolimatta  )



 :Vink:

----------


## Yazaku

CX vuosaaren sillalla.

----------


## lansive

> Tällainen tuli tekaistua kevättalven aikana:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121905...7/13535015033/



Onko tuo(kin) kasattu juottamalla?

----------


## XC-guy

-> lansive: On.

----------


## XC-guy

-> Juha Jokila: RaceProof (rekisteröity tavaramerkki  :Leveä hymy:  )

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121905...7/13535214474/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

C59 sai wattikammet:

----------


## J T K

Siinä on maantiepyörä hienossa balanssissa.

----------


## LJL

Onnnn! Plussan pyörät ovat aina.

----------


## V-P.V

Erittäin tyylikäs kolnaakko. Erityismaininta kiekoista.++

----------


## toripolliisi

Tässä tämä uusin ostokseni nyt on. Trek Top Fuel 9.8 2009. Runko on todella siistissä kunnossa, uuttavastaava. Muutama ihan nuppineulan terän kokoinen kiveyniskeymä jälki ja that´s it. Rock Shox Sid Race keula ja Fox RP23 takaiskari. XT 3x9 voimansiirto, mut tarkoitus olis päivittää se 1/2x10 tässä kevään aikana. Hiilikuitu runko ja ainakin tanko. XT levyjarrut. Headset on vaihdettu johonkin speliaaliin, joka loiventaa keulaa 1.5astetta. Huomenaamusta TMT:llä tyypittään pyörää. Avain loistava hinta/laatusuhde tuli tälle pyörälle, ku on tätä pidetty kuin kukkaa kämmenellä.

----------


## ottojussi

Kaffenbackista ja yhdestä hajonneesta maastopyörästä syntyi tällanen budjettihybridi.

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Kas, muitakin kahvipyörän omistajia liikkeellä.

----------


## Sathamoth

Felt B16 ja telineet kolmen tunnin lenkin nesteille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Minä nyt en ota pyöräilyä niin tosissaan mutta alle kahden tunnin lenkeille en pulloa välttämättä ota ollenkaan ja yhdellä pullolla pärjää auhdista ja kelistä riippuen 3 h lenkin, jolloin juominen aloitetaan toki heti eikä vasta 2 h kohdalla. 4 h lenkkikin menee yleensä yhdellä pullolla, koska pullo täytetään 2,5 h kohdalla kahvitauon aikana  :Hymy: 
Nojoo, täyttä vauhtia pysähtymättä kisaa ajaessa ottaisin pullot toki kumpaankin kahteen telineeseeni).

Asiaan. Tyylipisteet ja muut ihailut Plussan Colnagolle.

----------


## big4man

> Minä nyt en ota pyöräilyä niin tosissaan mutta alle kahden tunnin lenkeille en pulloa välttämättä ota ollenkaan ja yhdellä pullolla pärjää auhdista ja kelistä riippuen 3 h lenkin, jolloin juominen aloitetaan toki heti eikä vasta 2 h kohdalla



Samaa mieltä. Tuossa Feltissä mietityttää lisäksi tempotankojen pituus. Mahtaako olla vääränkokoinen runko? Ei pelkkää piruilua, mutta kannattaisi ehdottomasti videoida/kuvata omaa ajoasentoa trainerin päällä. Vertailukohtia hyvistä ajoasennoista on netti pullollaan, tässä yksi tuore linkki: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=10741&lang=en

----------


## Sathamoth

> Samaa mieltä. Tuossa Feltissä mietityttää lisäksi tempotankojen pituus. Mahtaako olla vääränkokoinen runko? Ei pelkkää piruilua, mutta kannattaisi ehdottomasti videoida/kuvata omaa ajoasentoa trainerin päällä. Vertailukohtia hyvistä ajoasennoista on netti pullollaan, tässä yksi tuore linkki: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=10741&lang=en



Bike fitting on itseasiassa kalenterissa tämän viikon perjantaina (eka TT-pyörä niin hyvä tehdä tässä vaiheessa), pitäisi olla asiansa osaava kaveri tekemässä niin näkee sitten, tartteeko säätöä.

Mitä tuohon juomiseen tulee niin mä oon aika hikoilevaa sorttia, lämpimässä reippaasti ajettaessa hikoan n. litran tunnissa (mitattu vaa'alla), ja kolmen tunnin lenkeillä en pysähtele kahvittelemaan, joten kyllä nuo pullot ihan käyttöön menee  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Trimiehillä taitaa kolmen tunnin lenkin juomantarvetta kasvattaa se perään juostava puolikas, olkoonkin imaginäärinen...

Plussan pyörä on tosiaan niin bello. perfetto ja comme il faut että tekisi mieli hipelöidä ja haistella sitä kuin uutta paitaa!

Mutta onhan ottojussinkin pyörä siinä määrin ajamista varten tehdyn näköinen ettei "hybridipyörämallinen" ohjaustankokaan häiritse silmää (vaikka pitäisikin kippurasarvista ainoana oikeana).

----------


## Sathamoth

> Tuossa Feltissä mietityttää lisäksi tempotankojen pituus. Mahtaako olla vääränkokoinen runko? Ei pelkkää piruilua, mutta kannattaisi ehdottomasti videoida/kuvata omaa ajoasentoa trainerin päällä. Vertailukohtia hyvistä ajoasennoista on netti pullollaan, tässä yksi tuore linkki: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=10741&lang=en



Sori offtopic, mut ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn: mikä noissa tempotankojen pituudessa pisti mietityttämään? Näyttääks ne liian pitkiltä vai lyhyiltä? Rungon koko on 56 ja kuskilla mittaa 182cm, kaupassa olivat sitä mieltä et kyseinen koko olisi sopivin, eikä se viime vkl testilenkillä kovin väärältä tuntunut, mutta toisaalta ei mulla ole mitään vertailupohjaa muista TT-pyöristä.

----------


## big4man

> Sori offtopic, mut ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn: mikä noissa tempotankojen pituudessa pisti mietityttämään? Näyttääks ne liian pitkiltä vai lyhyiltä?



Ne näyttää tosi pitkiltä. Kokeiles istua pyörän selkään vaikka seinään nojaten ja ota kännykällä videota itsellesi ajoasennosta. Ovatko kyynärpäät reippaasti koukussa oheisen linkin tapaan silloin kun vaihdevivut on nyrkkisi sisällä? http://blog.canyon.com/wp-content/ga...4022014_8b.jpg

----------


## Sathamoth

> Ne näyttää tosi pitkiltä. Kokeiles istua pyörän selkään vaikka seinään nojaten ja ota kännykällä videota itsellesi ajoasennosta. Ovatko kyynärpäät reippaasti koukussa oheisen linkin tapaan silloin kun vaihdevivut on nyrkkisi sisällä? http://blog.canyon.com/wp-content/ga...4022014_8b.jpg



Joo voit olla oikeassa tuossa, kyllä se käsien kulma menee yli 90°:n. Tangot siirtynee siis lähemmäks kroppaa perjantaina  :Hymy:

----------


## feltti

Meitsin feltti:

----------


## Sathamoth

Komee on  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steelmän

> Samaa mieltä. Tuossa Feltissä mietityttää lisäksi tempotankojen pituus. Mahtaako olla vääränkokoinen runko?



Montaa on makua, sanoisin että kumpanenkin pikkasen iso, itse olen 177 cm. ja ajan 52 cm. rungolla, sanoisin että sulle olis riittänyt se 54 cm.

Ja tankojen pituudesta, kun ne ovat 'bulkkia' ( sama joka koon rungossa) niin vaativat sen loppukäyttäjän säädön, omista sarvista lähti melkein 10 cm., laitoin kuvat ennen ja jälkeen leikkauksen.

----------


## jkt76

"Ruusu" kesäkuntoon.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Upea!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ViliA

Ai ai!!! Kyllä onkin melkonen ruusu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PedroK

Ruusussa sairaan hienot värit kiekkojen tekstejä myöten. Ajaisin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## outo_otus

Upea rose!

----------


## brilleaux

Uusi keula. Uusi kuva. Sori.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja koska nyt kuva on otettu siellä, missä pyörän kuuluu olla. Uskomaton laite, mihin mä tarvian täpäriä enää...

----------


## EePee

Ihan ensimmäinen maastopyörä ikinä. Eiköhän tällä alkuun pääse. En edes muista, koska on tullut edellisen kerran ostettua kokonainen pyörä uutena. Eiköhän tässäkin ala osat vaihtua jo ennen kuin kesään päästään..

----------


## XC-guy

Piti kokeilla tätä kuvan liittämistä Taptalkilla ja voin tässä samalla todeta että tämä EI ollut hyvä väline työmatkapyöräilyyn. Myötätuulikin tuntuu vastatuulelta.  :Hymy:  Palaan takaisin käyttämään työmatkoihin tähänastista työmatkapyörääni.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ebtre

Piti hieman fiilistellä eilen ja ottaa oikein kuva mukavassa auringonlaskun valossa. Olmo pääsi eilen kotiin täyshuollostaan ja sai samassa uuden Velocen kampisarjan, takapakan, ketjut ja jarrut. Pullotelineet nyt ei ihan mene, mutta menköön nyt kuitenkin hetken.

----------


## aki53bmx

> Uusi keula. Uusi kuva. Sori.  Ja koska nyt kuva on otettu siellä, missä pyörän kuuluu olla. Uskomaton laite, mihin mä tarvian täpäriä



Toi on kyllä hyvännäkönen vehje!

----------


## MELkkiS

Oma Spessu. 


Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

> Uusi keula. Uusi kuva. Sori.  Ja koska nyt kuva on otettu siellä, missä pyörän kuuluu olla. Uskomaton laite, mihin mä tarvian täpäriä enää...



Aina toimii. Peukku tälle.

Jos tulee erimielisyyksiä jonkun puolisukeltajan kanssa niin voit viskata sitä tuolla etuvaihtajalla niin saadaan vielä linjakkaampi paketti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Nappulakenka

^^  Spessulle!!

----------


## brilleaux

> Jos tulee erimielisyyksiä jonkun puolisukeltajan kanssa niin voit viskata sitä tuolla etuvaihtajalla niin saadaan vielä linjakkaampi paketti.



Kyllä tässä toistaiseksi 2*9 pysyy.  :Hymy: 
Täpärissä on 1*10 rallinaaman 30t N/W+11-36 pakka. Just sopiva mönkimiseen, Keski-Suomen mäkiin joskus _melkein_ liian raskas näillä rimppakintuilla.  :Leveä hymy: 
Alamäkeen ei mun taidoilla tartte lisää vauhtia polkea, välitykset siis riittää.

Ragley'n ei ehkä 30t riittäis eteen, on niin prkl mukava ajaa lujaa(kin) aina välistä.  :Leveä hymy:  
32t taas on jo yksistään mulle liian raskas. Jos en sitten joskus panosta ylikoon takarattaaseen. :P

2*9 tuntuu toimivalta tähän, mun ajoon.

Edit: Mutta aika näyttää mihin suuntaan mennään. Uumoilen että tälle tulee kilometrejä rutkasti, katsotaan miltä välitykset vaikuttaa pidemmän päälle. Onhan 1*10 mukavan simppeli...

----------


## cyclomiha

https://app.younited.com/?shareObjec...d-eb87ce299e48

Tällä ajelen Pirkanmaan alueella, nastoista edessä en ole uskaltanut vielä luopua, aamuisin on vielä liukasta

----------


## Eski

Tervehdys foorumille! Innostuin pitkähkön tauon jälkeen uudelleen pyöräilyharrastuksesta, mutta pitempien maantielenkkien ajaminen hybridillä alkoi tökkimään. 
Sittenpä sykkeli vaihtui tuollaiseen vähän käytettyyn Felttiin. 
Ainakaan ekan lenkin perusteella ei vaikuttanut ollenkaan huonolta ratkaisulta... 

Eski

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Tervetuloa takaisin.

----------


## Jukahia

Talouden uudet jäykät, toinen on alle 10 kg ja toinen alle 15 kg. 

Giant ATX 850 17,5"  -96, kaikki alkuperäinen tallessa. Tällä hetkellä ajovarustuksessa.


On One Fatty, M-koko, SURLY RD/Hope Pro2Evo/Knard tubelles...Litkua tihkuu renkaan välistä, kun on juuri laitetut renkulat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Maukasta on kalusto.

----------


## -A-H-

Kyllähän jäykäksi on mennyt , hyvällä tavalla . Arvostan .

----------


## slow

Vakuuttavaa jäykistelyä.

----------


## -Albert-

Lähetetty minun GT-I9100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Trek Liqid 10 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tomibert

Mikään ei enää kestä mitään. Kona Kilauea (Tange Prestige) palveli vain 20 vuotta kunnes katkesi takahaarukasta, joka oli murtunut jo toiseltakin puolelta. Tilalle tuli Soma Analog (Tange Prestige edelleen), melkein kaikki osat satulatolppaa ja takajarrua lukuunottamatta pystyi ottamaan vanhasta ratsusta, ei siis ole paljoa maailma muuttunut! Stemmiä ja satulatolppaa joutunee vielä säätämään kotoisan ajoasennon saavuttamiseksi.

- Tomi

----------


## TetedeCourse

Aina niin luotettava cyclocrossarini Rossano Cross Disc 105 kuvattuna päivän lenkillä

----------


## JouniS

> Ihan ensimmäinen maastopyörä ikinä. Eiköhän tällä alkuun pääse. En edes muista, koska on tullut edellisen kerran ostettua kokonainen pyörä uutena. Eiköhän tässäkin ala osat vaihtua jo ennen kuin kesään päästään..



Bike Discountista? Sieltä ostin viime syksynä samanlaisen...

----------


## kmw

Tomibertin Somalle 5/5 pistettä.

----------


## Diipadaapa

> Aina niin luotettava cyclocrossarini Rossano Disc 105 kuvattuna päivän lenkillä



Löytyykö tätä ilman tuota blurria? Se vähän tökkää silmään muuten hienossa kuvassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Soma soma.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Löytyykö tätä ilman tuota blurria? Se vähän tökkää silmään muuten hienossa kuvassa.



Olen juuri oppinut leikkimään Lumiallani - tässä alkuperäinen:

----------


## LJL

> ...tässä alkuperäinen:



Jos tuo on alkuperäinen niin sitä on ilmeisesti oltu lenkillä Tsernobilissä

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Jos tuo on alkuperäinen niin sitä on ilmeisesti oltu lenkillä Tsernobilissä



No, hitto - sekö olikin syynä, että kasvillisuus näytti niin kuolleelta  :No huh!:

----------


## lai

> Tilalle tuli Soma Analog (Tange Prestige edelleen), melkein kaikki osat satulatolppaa ja takajarrua lukuunottamatta pystyi ottamaan vanhasta ratsusta, ei siis ole paljoa maailma muuttunut! Stemmiä ja satulatolppaa joutunee vielä säätämään kotoisan ajoasennon saavuttamiseksi.
> - Tomi



Hyvä että joku osaa arvostaa perinteitä. 26" middleburn, 27,2mm ja teräsrunko, eipä tuosta taida fillari paremmaksi mennä. Pojot siitä.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommonen kuitu-Scalpelli valmistui ajopeliksi ja testilenkin perusteella uskallan toivoa että ei tarvi olla ihan just uutta hommaamassa. Kiekot (Mavic Crossride) ja tolppa (Uno:n alutolppa) kevenee jossain välissä, mutta ei varmaan muuta isompaa. Keula RS SID Race, voimansiirto pääosin XTR:ää, jarrut kokonaan. Stemmi (Syncros) ja tanko ("Sleek SL", eli oisko XLC Pro carbon?) on jo suht kevyet. En tiiä onko vaakassa vikaa kun 10.5kilon paikkeille silti heilahtaa... Pirun hyvän tuntonen kuitenki.

----------


## elasto

> Ihan ensimmäinen maastopyörä ikinä. Eiköhän tällä alkuun pääse. En edes muista, koska on tullut edellisen kerran ostettua kokonainen pyörä uutena. Eiköhän tässäkin ala osat vaihtua jo ennen kuin kesään päästään..



Hmm.. onko tuo satula sulla oikealla korkeudella? Jos on niin taitaa olla hieman liian suuri pyörä?

----------


## Diipadaapa

> Olen juuri oppinut leikkimään Lumiallani - tässä alkuperäinen:



Tattista. Kauneus on katsojan silmässä jne. mutta tämä toimii.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Itellä pisti sama asia silmään..kun katoin kuvaa..Muuten hieno pyörä! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vrad

Rose ekan brevettinsä jälkeen 

Lähetetty minun C6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## am8119

> Rose ekan brevettinsä jälkeen 
> 
> Lähetetty minun C6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Paljonko ajoit kerralla, ja mikä on ensituntumasi rungosta ?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tuommonen kuitu-Scalpelli valmistui ajopeliksi ja testilenkin perusteella uskallan toivoa että ei tarvi olla ihan just uutta hommaamassa. Kiekot (Mavic Crossride) ja tolppa (Uno:n alutolppa) kevenee jossain välissä, mutta ei varmaan muuta isompaa. Keula RS SID Race, voimansiirto pääosin XTR:ää, jarrut kokonaan. Stemmi (Syncros) ja tanko ("Sleek SL", eli oisko XLC Pro carbon?) on jo suht kevyet. En tiiä onko vaakassa vikaa kun 10.5kilon paikkeille silti heilahtaa... Pirun hyvän tuntonen kuitenki.



Hieno on ja epäilemättä kevytkin! Ei aihetta epäillä puntarin lukemia. Mulla on ollut noita runkoja kolme vuosien varrella ja nopeahan se on. Laita kuitenkin vasempaan chain-stayhin suoja ketjuniskemien varalta.

----------


## Vrad

> Paljonko ajoit kerralla, ja mikä on ensituntumasi rungosta ?



Pyörällä on ajettu nyt 100km neitsyt, 120km porukkalenkki ja 225km pikku-brevet. Aivan mahtava runko, nopea ja ketterä, mutta kuitenkin mukava. Kiihtyy nopeammin kuin kuski myös mäessä, ja vakaa putkeltakin ajettaessa. Erittäin kevytkin on. 

 Erityisesti tuo satula saa yllätys pisteet, millekään muulle satulalle miun persus ei oo antanut hyväksyntää noin nopeasti, nyt onkin paha kun on kaksi hyvää satulaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun C6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## N-K

Kännyräpsy päivän lenkiltä.

Varmaan kevät tullut kun fillari alkanu vihertyä lisää.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kännyräpsy päivän lenkiltä.
> 
> Varmaan kevät tullut kun fillari alkanu vihertyä lisää.



Peukut tälle!

----------


## Leku



----------


## miku80

Hieno Ibis!

----------


## Iglumies

Ei ollenkaan paha.

----------


## Kirsu

Tässäpä elämäni toinen maasturi:



Ainakin nyt tuntuu oikein makoisalle kulkupelille.

Kirsu

----------


## Ansis

Nuo valkoiset vaijerikuoret on kolme numeroa liian pitkät  :Leveä hymy:  . . . .muuten komian näköinen laite

----------


## Kirsu

> Nuo valkoiset vaijerikuoret on kolme numeroa liian pitkät  . . . .muuten komian näköinen laite




...pitäähän sitä olla isännälle viilaushommia...  :Sarkastinen: 
Ehkä saattaa muutakin viilattavaa vielä tulla  :Leveä hymy: 

Kirsu

----------


## J T K

Hieno Scott Kirsulla ja Lekun Ibis puhuttelee kans. Komijoita ajopelejä.

----------


## vuohi

Jo toinen vihreä täpäri perheeseen, kyllä nyt kelpaa ajella kun koko seurue maastoutuu täydellisesti. Huomatkaa myös äärimmäisen kätevä vihreä soittokello. 20g ei ole paha hinta siittä, että koiran ulkoiluttajat saavat piskinsä otettua hyvissä ajoin kiinni kun tullaan vauhdilla polkua pitkin kohti.

----------


## Iglumies

> Vihreä Nomad



mmm...

----------


## juho_u

On tää väärin, toiset saa komeita cruzeja. Oma on ollut jo 3 viikkoo tilauksessa eikä mitään tietoo milloin sen saa. :Irvistys:

----------


## kauris

Minä tilasin maantiepyörän tammikuussa. Vielä odotellaan.

----------


## elasto

> http://pic.useful.fi/3459ab1f5c7fc9d58055d6b1b3e87289.png



Dem Enves <3

----------


## Subzero

OT: ihan kuin olisin nähnyt samassa lähiössä toisetkin Envet myöskin punaraita-navoilla jonkin heebon kannossa viime vkl.  :Kieli pitkällä:   Lekulla kiekot tallessa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Minen tykkää Nomadeista. Yhtään. En tykkää enkä halua. Kamalia.

----------


## slow

^Melko lailla kaikkia rutseja vihaan. Kammoksun. Välttelen ja pelkään. Hyi.

----------


## beginneri

Täältä löytyy tälläne venkula ja ihan vakiossa kokoonpanossa.
 Painava ja raskas polkea kuin mikä, mutta revittelemään kun pääsee en edes voisi kuvitella itselleni toista pyörää!

----------


## syklopaatti

Hieno Vihreä nomad ja loistava takarengasvalinta ,mutta ,miten olet uskaltanut laittaa X_kingin myös eteen. Pitääko se oikeasti ja luottoa herättäen paikoissa ja vaudeissajohon tuon nomadin hurmiossaan piiskaa ennemmin tai myöhemmin<??
 Eiko contilla olisi ollut vähän murakampaa ja enemmän Nomad henkistä rengasta tarjolla (MK II ,Trail king ,Baron) chilillä tietenkin.

----------


## vuohi

> Hieno Vihreä nomad ja loistava takarengasvalinta ,mutta ,miten olet uskaltanut laittaa X_kingin myös eteen. Pitääko se oikeasti ja luottoa herättäen paikoissa ja vaudeissajohon tuon nomadin hurmiossaan piiskaa ennemmin tai myöhemmin<??
>  Eiko contilla olisi ollut vähän murakampaa ja enemmän Nomad henkistä rengasta tarjolla (MK II ,Trail king ,Baron) chilillä tietenkin.



Tulee ajettua tuolla pyörällä aika usein porukassa jossa muilla on vähän kevyemmät pelit niin pakko ottaa vähän tasoitusta kiinni rengas valinalla  :Leveä hymy:  Alamäessä kyllä on pärjännyt ihan hyvin noillakin nyt nämä pari lenkkiä mitä olen noita ehtinyt ulkoiluttamaan, tai ainakin niin hyvin ettei ole ikävä 2.4'' ardentteja tai rubber queeneja mitkä on vaihtoehto renkaina varastossa. Mutta täytyy ehkä eteen koittaa heittää vaikka ardentti ens lenkille koemielessä, josko sillä sais vähän lisää luottoa laskuihin menettämättä tuota mukavaa rullaavuutta liiaksi.

Kohta täytyy kyllä ostaa varmaan toiset kiekot kun hissipyöräilykausi alkaa, bikeparkkiin ei voi jo ihan perjaate syistä mennä x-kingeillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tulee ajettua tuolla pyörällä aika usein porukassa jossa muilla on vähän kevyemmät pelit niin pakko ottaa vähän tasoitusta kiinni rengas valinalla  Alamäessä kyllä on pärjännyt ihan hyvin noillakin nyt nämä pari lenkkiä mitä olen noita ehtinyt ulkoiluttamaan, tai ainakin niin hyvin ettei ole ikävä 2.4'' ardentteja tai rubber queeneja mitkä on vaihtoehto renkaina varastossa. Mutta täytyy ehkä eteen koittaa heittää vaikka ardentti ens lenkille koemielessä, josko sillä sais vähän lisää luottoa laskuihin menettämättä tuota mukavaa rullaavuutta liiaksi.
> 
> Kohta täytyy kyllä ostaa varmaan toiset kiekot kun hissipyöräilykausi alkaa, bikeparkkiin ei voi jo ihan perjaate syistä mennä x-kingeillä



Heh. Mulla on kokemusta tosta painavalla pyörällä porukkalenkeillä. Maxxixsen larsenia oli mulla ja niinedelleen. Eikö vaikka Mountaun king BC:llä olis aika ideaali. Niinkun
 X-Kingin ja RQ vai mikä se on nykyään välimaastossa.

Kattelin just tossa 2.3 baronin nappuloita ja kävin sit mittaa tönärillä niitä. Nehän on sellasia neliöitä. Ne oli jotain luokkaa 10x12mm tai 10x10mm ja reunanappuloilla syvyyttä 
Nappulan keskivaiheilta mitattuna vajaa 6mm ja keskinappuloillakin melkein 5mm. ei Ihme et kehuuvat pitäväks kun aika tulinen chili vielä on. itselläkin takana XKing 2,4 ja hyvä pidon ja rullaavuuden suhde. Menee takana mut eteen....

.jos sulla tai jollain on kokemusta noista 2,4 EXO Ardenteista ja samanmoisista Highroller kakkosista nniin tekeekö niillä mitään muuten kun takarenkaana. Siis pitääkö ne märällä yhtään edessä. Kun eiks ne oo jotain a60 tai  joa a70 "pehmeydeltään". Ardentti nyt on varmaan hyvä takarengas ,mut toi HR II kun se ei oikein kuulemma rullaakaan ja et pitäs olla 3c niin löytys sitä pitoa. Itse aion pokkana kokeilla mimmonen kuivalla ja semikosteella on 2,4 Nobby Nic triple compound Trailstar.

----------


## vuohi

Mountainkingit on kyllä hyvät kompromissi renkaat, menin vaan myymään prkl ainoan parini vanhan pyörän mukana... 

Mulla on mennyt syksyn märät kelit ardentit edessä ja takana, takana tosin väärin päin parhaan vetopidon saamiseksi. Märkään juurakkoon 2.4'' ardentti jollain 1.5bar paineilla on paras eturengas mitä itse olen kokeillut. Tosin kun pistää reilun 2bar niin ei enään toimikkaan mutta eipä sillä väliä ole kun pysyy vanteella eikä lyö läpikään kun on paljon notkua pyörässä, vaikka olisikin todella vähän ilmaa. Mutta ei ne kyllä sitten enään rullaakkaan mihinkään. 

Vaimon pyörässä on nobbynikit alla, seoksesta ei tosin mitään hajua. Taidan kokeilla sellaista kompoa, että lyön toisen x-kingin vaimolle taakse ja siittä nobbynikki itselle eteen. Samalla voin tarkkailla huomaako se mitään jos yön pimeinä tunteina käyn salaa vaihtamassa renkaat  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: tai onhan tuolla noita vanhan mallin vuorikunkkuja vissiin kaksi paria, mutta ne ovat niin hyvät talvirenkaat ettei niitä viitsi kesällä ajaa loppuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Taidan kokeilla sellaista kompoa, että lyön toisen x-kingin vaimolle taakse ja siittä* nobbynikki itselle eteen*.



OT:  :Leveä hymy:  Pääset tutustumaan sammaleisiin lähietäisyydeltä. Vaikka olis kuivaa. Nobby edessä on kyllä täysi itsemurha.
Mielenkiinnolla odotan raporttia  :Vink: 

Itse en aja porukassa, enkä anna tasoitusta edes itselleni.  :Vink: 
 Nyt on täpärissä alla 2.5 Minion DHF EXO 3C:t edessä ja takana. Kokeillaan miten noi toimii jokapaikan- ja jokakelin renkaana.
Toki täpärillä ajellaan enimmäkseen juurakkojumppaa ja enskaa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mountainkingit on kyllä hyvät kompromissi renkaat, menin vaan myymään prkl ainoan parini vanhan pyörän mukana... 
> 
> Mulla on mennyt syksyn märät kelit ardentit edessä ja takana, takana tosin väärin päin parhaan vetopidon saamiseksi. Märkään juurakkoon 2.4'' ardentti jollain 1.5bar paineilla on paras eturengas mitä itse olen kokeillut.
> edit: tai onhan tuolla noita vanhan mallin vuorikunkkuja vissiin kaksi paria, mutta ne ovat niin hyvät talvirenkaat ettei niitä viitsi kesällä ajaa loppuun



Hyvä kuulla tuo. ettet vaan oo ajanyt ST.llä tai jolla 3C mallilla. Vitsiv kun noissqa on niin ohuet kyljet ,ettei niitä uskalla hissihommissa kokeillakkaan.
Noh.m Sitä varten on Kaiser projekt. 
Vanhan mallin MK:tm on kyllä todella hyvät talvikumit. Minusta jopa paremmat kun nokian legendaariset nbx:T

----------


## vuohi

No onpas vaikeaa eturenkaan valinta  :Leveä hymy:  ehkä pistän sitten ardentin testiin kun se nyt on aikaisemmin palvellut ihan tyydyttävästi. Noi rubber queenit on jotain ihme ankkuri mallia ja painavat varmaan kilon kappaleelta eli ne eivät nyt ole menossa alle ainakaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> No onpas vaikeaa eturenkaan valinta  ehkä pistän sitten ardentin testiin kun se nyt on aikaisemmin palvellut ihan tyydyttävästi. Noi rubber queenit on jotain ihme ankkuri mallia ja painavat varmaan kilon kappaleelta eli ne eivät nyt ole menossa alle ainakaan



No nää ei paina kun 660g ja pitoa tolkuttomasti enemmän. Vierintävastus ei suurene niinpaljon ku eturenkaasta kyse et olis merkitystä. Älä anna ton 2,2 koon hämätä. Toi rengas on iso.http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...157463/wg_id-8

----------


## syklopaatti

Jos vuohi haet PITOA niin valintasi on tämä.http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/t...oldable-157855
Vähän juddua
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...-tyre12-46733/

----------


## syklopaatti

Haudihouhttp://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/m...oldable-158017

----------


## syklopaatti

Pitääkäi se minunkin laittaa vanhasta sotaratsusta pari kuvaa kun stemmi , tanko ja satula on uusia ja asensimpa äsken uuden Jagwirenl3 vaihdevaijerinkuoret ja teflonpinta vaijerin.
EDIT:ja viimeiset kuvat tällä uskollisella keulalla jonka shimmilevyt oli arvottu oikein minulle. Nyyh.....

----------


## CamoN

Huoltopukki sauvaparketilla. Arvostan.

----------


## JarkoH

Muutama nyökeistä kaverin kuvaamana:

----------


## Eri

Mikä laite tuo alempi on? ^

----------


## LJL

On hieno kaksikko.

----------


## Subzero

> Muutama nyökeistä kaverin kuvaamana:



Hienot kuvat. Onko tuohon autopukkiin modattu joku "juttu", jonka saa takahaarukkaan kiinni tms? Siitä olisi kiva nähdä myöskin kuva tai selitys.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

😯 Hienoo settii!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hösö

> Tämä on nyt sitten viimeinen postaus tästä pyörästä, ja viimeiset päivitykset tähän pyörään. Uudet kiekot, jarrut ja vaihteenvalitsin vaihdettu sopimaan paremmin ohjaamon väritykseen. Kuvassa ardetin kumeilla vaaka heilahti 14.15 kiloon ilman litkuja, nyt alla ikonit litkuilla ja painoa 13.8 kg.
>  Ja pahoittelut viellä kerran, että jouduitte klikaamaan sivun auki nähdäksenne vanhan paskan.



Hep!

formulat? R0?

onko rulettanu jarrut!??

----------


## Privileged

Canyon Ultimate CF 7.0 (Viime kuvan jälkeen vaihtunu kammet kuitusiin ja stemmi 20mm pidempään)


Canyon Inflite AL 8.0

----------


## CamoN

Näyttää melkoisen nopealta. Noin hienoissa kokonaisuuksissa tuo Infliten aavistuksen pitkä kruunuputki pistää silmään.

----------


## Leku

Minkä merkkinen toi ylempi musta/valkoinen on?

----------


## kolistelija

> Minkä merkkinen toi ylempi musta/valkoinen on?



Kai sä ny lukea osaat? Focus se on.

----------


## Warlord

Privileged, miten paljon eroaa noi Canyonin satulatolpat keskenään?

----------


## IncBuff

> Privileged, miten paljon eroaa noi Canyonin satulatolpat keskenään?



Tuo toinen näyttäisi olevan halki  :No huh!:

----------


## ParruPaavo

> Kai sä ny lukea osaat? Focus se on.



Kyllä se minusta Canyonilta enemmän näyttää..  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun GT-P5200 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Deuce79

> Kyllä se minusta Canyonilta enemmän näyttää.. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-P5200 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Niin, eiköhän se vitsi tuossa ole se, että aika vaikea erehtyä pyörän merkistä. Canyon,Canyon,Canyon joka putkessa

----------


## Privileged

> Privileged, miten paljon eroaa noi Canyonin satulatolpat keskenään?



Tämä krossarin satulatolppa on muutamaa pykälää vielä mukavempi kuin tuo maantiepyörän, johon tosin riittää tuo nykyinenkin aivan loistavasti. Krossariin tuo kaksiosainen on todella pätevä tasoittamaan epätasaisempaa alustaa jolla sillä pääasiassa ajetaan.

Krossarin kaulaputki vielä tosiaan lyhentämättä  :Kieli pitkällä:  Nyt ajoasento alkaa oleen kohillaan, joten eiköhän sekin lyhene ennen syksyä.

----------


## ParruPaavo

> Niin, eiköhän se vitsi tuossa ole se, että aika vaikea erehtyä pyörän merkistä. Canyon,Canyon,Canyon joka putkessa



Joo näinhän se on ja kyllä mä sen tajusin, mutta piti vaan kommentoida. 

Lähetetty minun GT-P5200 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Oz

Mä luin kans äkkiä ekaks, että siinä seisoo Cannondaale, mutta Canjonicom siinä kuitenkin parin kertaan lukee.

----------


## JarkoH

> Mikä laite tuo alempi on? ^



Lynskeyn Cubelle tekemää titskua.

Telineen päässä oli hieman U-muotoon taivutettu pää jonka uraan runko asetettiin.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Tyylikäs laite!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## slow

Poistiivismielisiä elkeitä Tarolle. Hieno on.

----------


## Tank Driver

Taro on volkkari. Tai Toyota. Tän Taron runko kyllä viehättää silmää kovasti.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kyllähän tolla ajelisin! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## crcm

> Muutama nyökeistä kaverin kuvaamana:



Perskuta. Jarkoh on mennyt varastamaan mun idean. Flanders ja 1x vaihteisto. Laittaisin kyllä vielä jonkun härskin Bullhornin. Paljos muuten painaa?

----------


## ealex

Minkälaiset kahvat on käytetty JarkoH:n 1x vaihteiston toteutuksesta ja onko mitään oireita kahvan toiminnassa kun etuvaihtaja puuttuu?

----------


## PantiHose

Tää on nyt tuotannossa:
http://1drv.ms/1kNkTaw
Kuvan ottamisen jälkeen satulatolppa vaihtui vielä inline hiilariversioksi ja koeajon jälkeen ohjainputki lyheni sentillä.

----------


## janihoo

> Taas yksi. Kun pysyis vielä sen verran ehjänä, että ehtisi ajaakin näillä joskus.



Mites näillä tällaisilla rungoilla ja hissitolpalla ajaessa. Onko riskinä että kun laskee tolpan alas ja painoa takarenkaalle että nyytit on kohta renkaan seatstayn välissä? En oo koskaan tollasella rungolla ja 29 renkailla ajanut.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mites näillä tällaisilla rungoilla ja hissitolpalla ajaessa. Onko riskinä että kun laskee tolpan alas ja painoa takarenkaalle että nyytit on kohta renkaan seatstayn välissä? En oo koskaan tollasella rungolla ja 29 renkailla ajanut.



Varmaan jos vetelee kommandona ja jalkovälissä on järeä varustus.

----------


## LJL

> Varmaan jos vetelee kommandona ja jalkovälissä on järeä varustus.



Just ajattelin samaa  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä siinä saattaisi jonkinlainen jodlaus kaikua metsässä

----------


## groovyholmes

> Varmaan jos vetelee kommandona ja jalkovälissä on järeä varustus.



X-D!!! Ensimmäinen kerta kun voin kirjoittaa LOL!!!

----------


## tankero

> Varmaan jos vetelee kommandona ja jalkovälissä on järeä varustus.



Täydellisyyttä hipova postaus


Sent from my commodore 64

----------


## TANUKI

Häristin tuli kuvattua eilisellä lenkillä...

----------


## JarkoH

> Perskuta. Jarkoh on mennyt varastamaan mun idean. Flanders ja 1x vaihteisto. Laittaisin kyllä vielä jonkun härskin Bullhornin. Paljos muuten painaa?



Kiits. Punnitsemishommia ei ole ehtinyt harrastaa. Tuossa on kumeina nyt nuo jykevät 42mm vaijerimallin contin cyclocrossit, joten varmaan siellä 9,5kg yläpuolella. Maxxis Razet litkuilla tulossa. Silloin pitäisi keventyä vielä hyvin.

Rivalin kaffat pelittää ilman sen suurempia virityksiä ja vasemman kahvan vaihdemekanismin poistamalla lähtisi 40g, jos jaksaisi värkätä. Kammet ovat painavahkoa shimpan satavitosta, kun sattui hyllyllä lojumaan. Painon sijasta toimivuus kohtuu hintaan oli tässä etusijalla ja jämäosista tätä tuli pitkälti kasailtua.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JarkoH

Punnasitko muuten K.Visto tuon Taron rungon? Kilon kepeempi Honzoa?

----------


## stumpe

> Sent from my commodore 64



ok

----------


## EeTee80

Tämmönen yleishäröilysinkula

----------


## 0201346

Vanha fueli laitettiin myyntii torille ja 2009 fuel ex 8 tuli tilalle. Alkuperäisestä poiketen kiinankuitua stonga ja satulatolppa, Funn:n 40mm stemmi ja kiekot xtr:n jossa racing ralphit litkutettuna, setupit on vielä sinneppäi vaa kuvassa. 12.2kiloo punnittu halvoilla simpan lukkopolkimilla:

----------


## Juppe84

Focus

----------


## mikk3

Eka lenkki uudella 1x10 voimansiirrolla  :Hymy:

----------


## PedroK

^Mitkä kammet sulla on tuossa?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ihan fläteil ajelet..etkö lukkoja käytä.. :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mikk3

^^Kammet/ratas on Race Face Ride Narrow Wide Single Chainset. Tämmönen kombo: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod113370

^janne: pedaalit on päivittymässä, mutta ei lukollisiin.

----------


## Slim_Jim

En osaa nähtävästi heittää yksinkertaista linkkiä lisää kuva toiminnolla, joten jääköön fillarin lisääminen tällä kertaa... :C

Muoks: eips, tyhjä kuvaikoni vain...

----------


## TANUKI

Jos kuva on lisätty yksityiseksi/kaverien väliseksi/sportstrackeristä(itellä ei toimi) niin sitten ei näy. Ite heitän google+:san albumeihin yleisiksi ja sitten laitan tänne. Tapatalkin kautta pystyy siirtään tabletista/kännykästä suoraan foorumiin.

----------


## Slim_Jim

> Jos kuva on lisätty yksityiseksi/kaverien väliseksi/sportstrackeristä(itellä ei toimi) niin sitten ei näy. Ite heitän google+:san albumeihin yleisiksi ja sitten laitan tänne. Tapatalkin kautta pystyy siirtään tabletista/kännykästä suoraan foorumiin.



Kappas, en edes tajunnut että kuva pitää ENSIN siirtää oman profiilin albumiin ennenkuin sen saa liitettyä...Kaikkea sitä. Aika sekavaa mielestäni albumiin lisääminen oli muutenkin, jotain erroria heitteli ja selain kaatus yms. Mutta ihan sama, uusi Focus:

----------


## Snowdog85

Saapui postilaatiko, huomena koeajo..

bild upload

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Aika kiva parveke lumikoiralla  :Vink:

----------


## Snowdog85

> Aika kiva parveke lumikoiralla



kuvast puutu viel bmx, race bmx ja dirti pyörä

----------


## makp

> Hep!
> 
> formulat? R0?
> 
> onko rulettanu jarrut!??



Itellä on ollut omassa pyörässä 9 kuukautta RO:t ja on parhaat jarrut mitä ikinä olen omistanut. Tehokkaat ovat, ja tuntuma on erinomainen. Mitkään jarrut mitä olen kokeillu, nii ei vedä vertoja tosiaa Formulan RO:ille, taino Hope m4 evot olivat yhtä hyvän tuntuset ja yhtä tehokkaat, mutta paljon painavammat. 

Suosittelen RO:ita, toimivat kesällä ja talvella, eivätkä edes huuda kesällä tai talvella, ainakaan Shimanon levyjen kanssa.

Pistetään vielä kuva pyörästä kesä setupissa.

----------


## Hösö

No niinhän siinä kävi, että RO:t kävin lähikaupasta hakkeen! Vaikka matkaa onki 840km.  :Hymy:  ihan formulan perus levyillä nappasin jousille nuot!

vielä kö tulis iskari takuuhuollosta ni pääsis lyömään Tituksen nippuun!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Varmaan jos vetelee kommandona ja jalkovälissä on järeä varustus.



Noniin. Milloin on näppis kahvissa,nyt on ipadi kahvissa. Ryhähähähähähähägägähähähhähähähhäh  ä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HuhtisMTB

> kuvast puutu viel bmx, race bmx ja dirti pyörä



 :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## J T K

> Muutama nyökeistä kaverin kuvaamana:







> Mikä laite tuo alempi on? ^







> Lynskeyn Cubelle tekemää titskua.
> 
> Telineen päässä oli hieman U-muotoon taivutettu pää jonka uraan runko asetettiin.



Hienoin Cube mitä olen ikinä nähnyt. Tuota on pitänyt tuijoitella tarkkaan ja ihailla kuinka hieno kokonaisuus tuo onkaan.

----------


## Snowdog85

Sai enska pyöräkin uutet kiekot/renkat...

foto hochladen

----------


## kauris

Melkoinen fixaatio keltamustiin vanteisiin!
Hieno kokoelma.

----------


## JJTui

Pistetäänpäs tätäkin tänne uudestaan.
Jotain pientä päivitettynä.

----------


## kmw

Uusi takakiekko, uudet renkaat, uusi vesipullo ja uusi tarra haarukassa :Hymy: . 
Vaihteet oli 3 lenkin ajan ja se riitti toistaiseksi. Tämä on mulle parempi. Sopiva välitys + eteen 45 ja taakse 42mm kumi niin toimii hyvin metsäpoluilla 29":n korvikkeena.

----------


## Smo

Sony Maastopyörällä näyttelyn avajaisissa

----------


## eipäsjuupas

Täh?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eipäsjuupas

Miks tuosta kuvasta tänne siirrossa tuli epätarkka, vaikka kamerassa se on paljo tarkempi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jami2003

Tapatalk lisää ne todella pieninä.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> ... Mutta ihan sama, uusi Focus:



Hieno! Mikä Focus toi tarkemmin on ja minkä kokoinen runko?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Focus. Taitaa olla Cayo EVO 3.0.

----------


## LJL

Mikä toi metallimöntti on? Tosimiesten panssarintorjuntakoppi?

----------


## slow

> Uusi takakiekko, uudet renkaat, uusi vesipullo ja uusi tarra haarukassa. 
> ...



Hieno tarra. Muutenkin arvostusta asialliselle pyörälle. 
Vesipullo tosin on hieman räikeä tuohon kokonaisuuteen..  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^ Vesipullo on yleensä ihan *piip* kurainen ettei värit noin pahasti hypi silmille.





> Sony Maastopyörällä näyttelyn avajaisissa



Pirtsakan visualistinen olemus  :Hymy:  Tolla kun ajelee niin eikö se Mielikuvituskaverin kaveri sponssaa?

----------


## dimebak

Vaihdoin taakse isomman jarrulaikan joku aika sitten. Tätä kuvaa varten sopivan pintakäsittelynkin sain tehtyä >8D

----------


## Tempi

Toka lenkki takana, mukavaa ku suu täynnä kuraa 😅


Lähetetty minun SM-N9005 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## syklopaatti

Tässä minun vanhus


Uutta on keula Fox 180 fit rc2.  ,stemmi/havoc 35mm ja tanko raceface Atlas 780. Juu ja satula vaihtui painavampaan CB iodine3;seen kun mun kankku ei oo tehty henge expertille. Keulalla en oo päässyt ajamaan ( ranne murtunut) mut päällisin päin näyttää todella vähän ajetulta ja erittäin hyvin pidetyltä. 


Juu ja pientä blingiä ):
Siinäpä nuo tärkeimmät päivitykset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eipäsjuupas

Metallimöntti oli esittelytaulun mukaan jokin "konekiväärikupu".. Salpalinjalle tuotiin näitä ja sinne menee äijä sisään ampumaan ja jokin periskooppireikä oli siinä. Kestää jonkinlaisia pommeja.. Oviaukkoa en kylläkään havainnut.

----------


## Bianchi Pantani

Tässä useampi kuva kahdesta silmäterästäni. Ensimmäisenä vanha Olmo joka on saanut juuri uudet renkaat ja purettu atomeiksi. Joka paikkaann laakereiden pesu ja uudet rasvat. Shimano Biopace eturattailla. Hieno ja kevyt polkea. Toinen onkin sitten jo sellainen minkä olen ajatellut pistää olohuoneen seinälle, mutta käytössä vielä. Bianchi XL-Megapro Mercatone Uno 1998 Gambagnolo Record Titanium. Rungolle en tiedä tyyppiä, olisiko vain replica. Värityshän tuossa on U6 Team Replica Race Marco Pantani. Marco Pantani voitti tuolla rungolla v-1998 Tour De Francin etapin, ja Italian ympäriajon. Pyörään juuri laitettu yli 1000€ edestä uusia osia.

Onko modeilla mitään tietoa minne kuvat hävisivät ?


















Bianchi

----------


## LJL

> Metallimöntti oli esittelytaulun mukaan jokin "konekiväärikupu".. Salpalinjalle tuotiin näitä ja sinne menee äijä sisään ampumaan ja jokin periskooppireikä oli siinä. Kestää jonkinlaisia pommeja.. Oviaukkoa en kylläkään havainnut.



Sen joka on tuonne käsketty seisomaan on saanut kyllä paskimman nakin koko sodassa  :Leveä hymy:  

  Kelpo liuta yksityiskohtakuvia tuossa yllä, joskaan Bianchin heijastinpolkimet ei jotenkin istu ja Brooks on jotenkin kummallisessa kulmassa.

----------


## justus6969

^tykkään biankista, kateudenvihree nappula. Kaksi asiaa: kasseja alko heti särkeä kun näin brooksin asennon suhteessa stongaan. Mutta ei mitään, jos ei tunnu missään! Pahempi juttu, klossispedut jotenkin kuuluis tohon kokonaisuuteen.

edt. jäsen ljl ehti ihmetellä samaa. Lisään vielä, että ketjut on pienellä rievällä. Tervetuloa vain lähettelemään kuvia <3

----------


## Eeppa

Mutta sitä jäin ihmettelemään, että missä mahtavat olla ne uudet yli 1000€ osat?

----------


## Iglumies

> Tässä useampi kuva ...



Olikohan tässä varmasti tarpeeksi monta kuvaa  :Hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No oliko Iglumihen ihan pakko yhden rivin kommenttia varten kopsata kaikki kuvat. Säikeiden pitäisi olla lukukelpoisia, mutta nyt kyllä on uhka, että tämä periaate romuttuu täysin. Vähän älliä peliin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Smo

> Pirtsakan visualistinen olemus  Tolla kun ajelee niin eikö se Mielikuvituskaverin kaveri sponssaa?



Joo kyllä varmasti jatkoilla kaverit tarjoo .. jotain





> Olikohan tässä varmasti tarpeeksi monta kuvaa



Ja pakko oli lainaa  :Leveä hymy:  ..     paha tyylivirhe, yhdestä kuvasta reunat blurraamatta.

----------


## Iglumies

@hannupulkkinen
Juu, ihan tarkoituksena kritisoida tuollaista määrää kuvia, joita ei saa huonommalla nettiyhteydellä auki mitenkään järjellisesti.
Alkuperäinen ideahan on laittaa tänne kuva pyörästään, ei koko albumia.
Linkin laittamalla pääsee kiinnostuneet tutkimaan vanhoja rattaita ja mittareita.

----------


## LJL

Pyöräsi kuva, ei pyöräsi kuva_t..._ Rupesi ihan ääneen naurattaa kun laskin, että olihan tuossa kuvia jo sentään 55 kappaletta ja vielä ihan kunnon resoluutiolla  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Voiko oikeasti olla niin monta vai tuliko laskiessa joku aivohäiriö?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Eilen vaihteeksi sinkuloimassa Unitilla nätissä kelissä.

----------


## cuppis

> ...Brooks on jotenkin kummallisessa kulmassa.



Brooksin Swifti vaatii ainakin itselläni juuri tuollaisen asennon. Muut satulat pidän tasan vaaterissa.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Lopettakaa se niuhoittaminen ja kitinä. Kuka jaksaa laskea kuvien määrää ja mitä merkitystä sillä on? Hyviä kuvia hienoista pyöristä.

Olmossa noi jarrukahvat herättää kyllä kauheita muistoja.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> mitä merkitystä sillä on?



Ei siinä muuta mutta koko sivu menee lukukelvottomaksi vähänkin hitaammalla netillä. Että ei tällaista jatkossa, kiitos.

----------


## stenu

> Uusi takakiekko, uudet renkaat, uusi vesipullo ja uusi tarra haarukassa. 
> Vaihteet oli 3 lenkin ajan ja se riitti toistaiseksi.



Mä niin tollasen harmaan Rotsekki-rungon kelpuuttaisin.
Paksuilla renkailla ja roppitangolla sen koristelisin,
sitten aamunkoittoon sillä ajaisin.

 :Hymy:

----------


## Bianchi Pantani

> Sen joka on tuonne käsketty seisomaan on saanut kyllä paskimman nakin koko sodassa  
> 
>   Kelpo liuta yksityiskohtakuvia tuossa yllä, joskaan Bianchin heijastinpolkimet ei jotenkin istu ja Brooks on jotenkin kummallisessa kulmassa.



Ne polkimet on ollu siinä jo -90 luvun alusta, laadukkaat pitää kengät hyvin ja heijastimet luo turvallisuutta. Onhan siinä paljon muutakin "nykyaikaista" osaa, eli ei enää niin vintage. Satula näyttää ehkä oudolta, mutta omaan perseeseen juuri oikein asennettu. Etukenossa liukas ja lisää painetta käsiin, mutta ei viitsi vaihtaa kun on Brooks  :Hymy:

----------


## Bianchi Pantani

> Mutta sitä jäin ihmettelemään, että missä mahtavat olla ne uudet yli 1000€ osat?



Siitä vaan ynnäilemään uuden näköisien osien hintaa. On tuohon vuosien aikana vaihdettu niin paljon osia että sillä summalla saisi uuden hyvän, mutta ei kuitenkaan sellaista mistä haaveilen kun ne Golognat perhana maksavat liikaa...

----------


## zipo

Kioskille ja kauppaan pöörä
[img][/img]

----------


## zipo



----------


## Bianchi Pantani

> Lopettakaa se niuhoittaminen ja kitinä. Kuka jaksaa laskea kuvien määrää ja mitä merkitystä sillä on? Hyviä kuvia hienoista pyöristä.
> 
> Olmossa noi jarrukahvat herättää kyllä kauheita muistoja.



Jokaisella palstalla on omat palstapoliisit jotka jaksaa nenänkaivelun lisäksi kaivella ilmoista omasta mielestään kaikki epäkohdat ja virheet. Mulla aukeaa Elisan mokkulalla kuvat sekunnissa, pitää kyllä olla todella hidas netti että ei toiselta palvelimelta linkitettyjä kuvia saa auki. Luulen että nämä palstapoliisit olivat vielä sekatavarakaupan hyllyssä margariinipaketissa, kun Bianchin ostin  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Jokaisella palstalla on omat palstapoliisit jotka jaksaa nenänkaivelun lisäksi kaivella ilmoista omasta mielestään kaikki epäkohdat ja virheet. Mulla aukeaa Elisan mokkulalla kuvat sekunnissa, pitää kyllä olla todella hidas netti että ei toiselta palvelimelta linkitettyjä kuvia saa auki. Luulen että nämä palstapoliisit olivat vielä sekatavarakaupan hyllyssä margariinipaketissa, kun Bianchin ostin



Ihan kiva että sulla aukes nopeesti kuvat jotka varmaan jo oli välimuistissa. Mulla meni kännykkä ihan jumiin noista, mutta nyt ei mene kun niiden tilalla on ironisesti kaistanylityslogo...

----------


## aki53bmx

> Ihan kiva että sulla aukes nopeesti kuvat jotka varmaan jo oli välimuistissa. Mulla meni kännykkä ihan jumiin noista, mutta nyt ei mene kun niiden tilalla on ironisesti kaistanylityslogo...



Sama homma täällä. Onneks photobucketista loppui kaista kesken. 

Snowdogilla aika pirun asiallinen parveke!

----------


## Smo

> Ihan kiva että sulla aukes nopeesti kuvat jotka varmaan jo oli välimuistissa. Mulla meni kännykkä ihan jumiin noista, mutta nyt ei mene kun niiden tilalla on ironisesti kaistanylityslogo...



Aamun parhaat naurut  :Leveä hymy:  .. LOL .. ahneella on jne

----------


## Heikki

Pahus, kun ehtinyt nähdä yhtään noista kuvista ;-(

----------


## Itsok

Aiku harmi. Eipä jääny ikävä moista määrää kuvia niistä pyöristä. Kyllä pari kuvaa kerrallaan yhdestä pyörästä pitää riittää. Jossain muualla voi sitten esitellä ne kakskyt vuotta vanhat upeat yksityiskohdat.
Jottei mene ihan floodamiseksi, niin on tässä esillä ollut oikein hienoja pyöriäkin. Täytyisi varmaan ottaa omasta kalustosta taas tuoreet kuvat ja postata tänne ne.

----------


## Iglumies

> Tässä ... mitään tietoa minne kuvat hävisivät ?



Ihan sama, mutta hyvä kumminkin.
Zipolla räyhee naineri.

----------


## slow

> Kioskille ja kauppaan pöörä



Saattaa tuolla niukin naukin muuallekin päästä. Viileä fillari.

----------


## elasto

Kyllä täällä on ihan aiheesta valitettu. Ei jatkossa noin montaa kuvaa tänne, koska aiheen luettavuus menee huonoksi. Muutama kuva riittää ja loput linkkinä. Jatkakaamme aiheesta.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommonen jäykistelijä rakentui ajankuluksi. Runkona Dacon, Konan 29" P2 keula, vaihteina 1x10 ja osat pääasiassa XT:tä. Hauskan oloinen tämäkin mutta eipä keksi tälle mitään käyttöä > myyntiin vaan.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Jokaisella palstalla on omat palstapoliisit jotka jaksaa nenänkaivelun lisäksi kaivella ilmoista omasta mielestään kaikki epäkohdat ja virheet. Mulla aukeaa Elisan mokkulalla kuvat sekunnissa, pitää kyllä olla todella hidas netti että ei toiselta palvelimelta linkitettyjä kuvia saa auki. Luulen että nämä palstapoliisit olivat vielä sekatavarakaupan hyllyssä margariinipaketissa, kun Bianchin ostin



Musta sun pyörät olivat rumia, mutta makunsa kullakin.

Isompi ongelma sulla on nyt käsissäsi siinä, että postasit aivan liian monta ja aivan liian isoa kuvaa. Olisit tajunnut tämän jos olisit seuraillut tätä ja aiempia thredia ajatuksella. 

Osoitit tietämättömyytesi kuvanpalveluntarjoajien kaistarajoituksiin kyselemällä mihin kuvat menivät vaikka tuo photobucketin "additional bandwith" -ilmoitus ei kauheasti jätä arvailujen varaa.

Tämän jälkeen jatkoit ulisemalla toisen kirjoittelijan hitaasta netistä, vaikka oikea syy oli siinä että kuvajätöstesi lataaminen on oikeasti hidasta. Kurkkaappas huviksesi niiden kuvien koot ja pistä ne tänne, joku voinee laskeskella sulle sen perusteella miten paljon kaistaa niiden availu oikeasti vaatii, ilman että ne ovat jo valmiina selaimen välimuistissa. Luonnollisesti photobucket voi niitä jonnin verran pakkailla, mutta kyllähän sää selvästi tän tajusitkin. 

Mut oikeesti kämmäsit siitä, että vastasit palautteeseen itkupotkuraivarilla. Olisit ennemmin ottanut opiksesi niin kaikilla olis ollu kivempaa. 

Tervetuloa palstalle! <3

----------


## LJL

^ Viitaten siihen mitä elasto kirjoitti yllä, eiköhän tuo keissi tullut loppuunkäsiteltyä.

Jos täällä saa toivoa vähän niinkuin levyraadissa, niin jos jollakulla olisi kisakireetä xc-pyörää niin voisin vähän sen kuvaa kuolata. Pikkuisen hiilaria tähän hämärtyvään iltaan.

----------


## Itsok

No hitto. Pitääkö tässä nyt sitten lähteä kuvaamaan noi fillarit. Tosin ei mulla pyörissä kuitua ole, eikä noi mitään kisakireitä xc-kihnuttimia ole  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Taitaa olla kisakireiden kuskit tähän vuodenaikaan niin kiireisiä, ettei kuvien postailuun ole aikaa. Flunssassa ja peukalovammaisena on aikaa, joten jospa tommonen vähemmän kisakiree rautapyörä kelpaisi ketjun piristykseksi? Tai no, kyllähän tuo kiertää ens kesänäkin ne maastokisat, joita vielä jaksan kiertää.

Meillä ei ole vielä ihan noin vihreätä - kuva on viime kesältä. Mutta samaltapa tuo näyttää edelleen. Stemmi on vaan vaihtunut 0-asteiseksi kuvassa olevan 6-asteisen sijaan. Ja likaisempi on nykyään. Jos ei mitään hajoa matkan varrella, niin näyttänee ihan samalta viidenkin vuoden kuluttua. Ainakin, jos lisääntyvät kolhut maalipinnassa jätetään huomioimatta.

----------


## CamoN

> Jos täällä saa toivoa vähän niinkuin levyraadissa, niin jos jollakulla olisi kisakireetä xc-pyörää niin voisin vähän sen kuvaa kuolata. Pikkuisen hiilaria tähän hämärtyvään iltaan.



Ketjun etusivulla. Tosin pulloteline on vaihtunut, eli olisi perusteet ottaa uusi kuva.

----------


## Bianchi Pantani

Kylläpä tuli makeat naurut teidän karvanoppien kommenteista. Jätän teidät hiekkalaatikolle keskenänne ja etsin aikuisten palstan toisaalta. Modet voi kertoa kuinka voin sulkea tunnuksen, tai sulkea se puolestani kiitos.

----------


## slow

Stenun Gunnareita jaksaa katsella. On ne. 
Peukimo.

----------


## Raikku

Ei millään foorumilla kannata toisten kommenteista itseensä ottaa. Yleensä toiset ovat väärää mieltä ja on turha haaskata ajatteluaikaansa pohtimalla sitä mitenkään.

----------


## Itsok

> No hitto. Pitääkö tässä nyt sitten lähteä kuvaamaan noi fillarit. Tosin ei mulla pyörissä kuitua ole, eikä noi mitään kisakireitä xc-kihnuttimia ole



No nyt on tuoreet kuvatukset fillareista. Että on kerrankin ihan oikeaakin asiaa tähän ketjuun:

Kihnuttelupyörä, joka on ikävä kyllä ollut parina viime vuonna aivan liian vähällä ajolla:



https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-t...o/DSC_9424.JPG

Cyclotin, joka on myös ollut aivan liian unhoksissa jo pitkän aikaa:



https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b...o/DSC_9440.JPG

Tankki, jolla ajan käytännössä kaikki harrasteajot. Eniten ajossa, mutta silti aivan melko harvakseen:



https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D...o/DSC_9449.JPG

Käyttöpyörä, tällä on tullut olemassaolo aikanaan ajettua vaihtelevissa määrin eniten, nyt taas näyttää ikävästi sillä että töihin on mentävä autolla. Joten kovin harvakseen tarvetta. Lisäksi eilen vaihdoin talvirenkaat pois ja olin näemmä kädettänyt vaihdon, kuten tarkkasilmäisimmät huomasivatkin epäillä muuttuneesta taustata. Oli kiire ja en nyt samantien ehtinyt vaihtaa ehjää kumia, jotta olisin päässyt samalle kuvasupaikalla kuin muut.



https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5...o/DSC_9460.JPG

Yhteenvetona voisin melkein huomata kirjoitteluistani, että minulla on tällä hetkellä aivan liian monta pyörää, siihen aikaan, haluun ja motivaatioon jonka voin käyttää pyöräilyyn. Ehkä taas kevät tuo hetkeksi näitä kaikkia  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Tuo punainen rossari on UPEA!

----------


## kmw

> *Gunnar*



On se. Voinen elvistellä että olen tolla ajanut n. 5min ja S. ajoi mun läskillä. Luulin että hää saisi läskikuumeen, mutta taisi käydä päinvastoin. Rockhound on kevyt ja ärhäkkä peli. Kelpaisi mulle hyvin. Stenulle tulee läski ehkä sitten kun Gunnar semmosen rungon tekee :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Voi kun noita Purebloodeja vielä tehtäisiin.

----------


## toripolliisi

Mulla on kans rajoittamaton netti puhelimessa ja oli kyllä tuskaa ku avasin ketjun.. Mut jokainen tyylillään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## m e r k s

Räpsäisy Trekistä ja sen ah-niin-muodikkaasta voimansiirrosta. Etukumi vaihtuu kyllä muhkumpaan tuosta 2.2 x-kingistä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> On se. Voinen elvistellä että olen tolla ajanut n. 5min ja S. ajoi mun läskillä. Luulin että hää saisi läskikuumeen, mutta taisi käydä päinvastoin. Rockhound on kevyt ja ärhäkkä peli. Kelpaisi mulle hyvin. Stenulle tulee läski ehkä sitten kun Gunnar semmosen rungon tekee



Vai, että Gunnar-fatty...  :Hymy:  juuei kyl mä luulen, että jos jonkunlainen vielä tulee, niin se on 1-vaihderossipyörä. Mutta ensin pitäisi raaskia luopua Koni-wanhuksesta. Oikeesti 1-vaihdemaasturi ja vaihdekrossari on perfetto paletti mun tän hetkisiin tarpeisiin. Mullakin oli joskus neljä pyörää ja siinä oli vähintään yksi, mieluiten kaksi liikaa. Läskäri oli kiva testata, mutta luulen, että mulla se jäisi vaan lumisten talvien talvipyöräksi, kun tällä hetkellä krossarikin näkee melkein enemmän maastopolkuja kuin maasturi. Kivempi ajaa, kun joutuu vähän enempi kattelemaan, mistä ajaa. Lisäks mussa asuu pieni salakeventelijä, vaikka senkin vaikutusvalta on ollut viime vuosina vähenemään päin. Silti maastopyörän painon pitää alkaa ysillä  :Vink: .





> Voi kun noita Purebloodeja vielä tehtäisiin.



Samaa mietin.. Mutta olikohan noissa geo lyhypuoleinen mun mitoille? Itsokin Purebloodi on kyllä hieno - ainoa vaan mitä ihmettelen, on tuo outo jousella toimiva ketjunkiristin, kun eikös tuossa ole liukudropit, millä ketjun saa kireälle..?

----------


## Itsok

Olishan siihen ollut tarjolla horisonttaalisetkin dropoutit, jos olisin runkoa hankkiessani sellasiet halunnut. Heikkomielisenä ja -jalkaisena valitsin aikoinaan kuitenkin nykyiset, jotka vaativat erillisen ketjunkiristimen.

----------


## stenu

Aaa, ne olikin vaihdettavaa sorttia.. Muistin ja katsoin kuvaa väärin.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Jos täällä saa toivoa vähän niinkuin levyraadissa, niin jos jollakulla olisi kisakireetä xc-pyörää niin voisin vähän sen kuvaa kuolata. Pikkuisen hiilaria tähän hämärtyvään iltaan.



Kisakiree XC-fillari roikkuu vielä korjaustelineessä, siitä ehkä enemmän ensi viikonloppuna. Käykö sitä odotellessa maantiekuitu?



Tarkempia tietoja jälleen blogillamme.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä!! Kerrassaan loistavia kuvia ollut nyt.

Ps. Mietin tuossa yön hämärinä tunteina, että eihän levyraadissa toivota mitään... Vaan kuunnellaan ja arvioidaan mitä satutaan soittamaan. Että siinä mielessä pyöräsi kuva on ikään kuin levyraati.

----------


## groovyholmes

Nyt on ehyt, silmää miellyttävä kokonaisuus! Erittäin hieno!

----------


## J T K

Oolalaa. Kyllä nyt on kohdillaan kokonaisuus! Nuo kiekot sopii tuohon  kuin nenä päähän ja nuo uudet osat myös. Kyllä sitä on ihaillen kateltu  läheltäkin. Korkeammat laipat tuovat noita mittasuhteita inhimillisemmän  näköisiksi, tosin isojen poikien pyörät ei ole ikinä lelun näköisiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tumbelo

On kyllä äärimmäisen helppo olla JTK:n kanssa tästä asiasta samaa mieltä. Kokonaisuus ON kohdallaan!

----------


## snowfake

Aika hienosti nyt osuu värikoodaus Storckissa kohdilleen

----------


## Oz

Scrooge. Taisipa jo olla viime vuoden puolella, kun tuo voimansiirto päivittyi tälle vuosituhannelle. Ja nyt vasta eksyi vehkeet kuvaan.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

ei paha, ei yhtään paha... :Cool: 

ps: onko nuo eastonin kiekot rahan väärttejä?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## slow

Taas noita rutseja. On ne. 

Viekää poies. Johdatatte minua kiusaukseen.

----------


## JackOja

Olikos tuo Ozin Strutsi LT vai se toinen?

Nimim: "Jos ottaisi aikalisän GG-projektin kanssa SwissCrossia odotellessa ja rakentaisikin täpärin"  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kaakku

Tavallinen karboniitti-Tallboy näyttäisi olevan, värin perusteella.

----------


## Oz

Soon se toinen, ei LT. Raamilla ikää pari vuotta, alkuperäisestä set-upista jäljellä on jarrut ja satula.
Oikein jees nuo Eastonin kiekot on olleet. Kohtuupainoiset ja tukevat. Takanavasta meni laakerit alle vuodessa, mutta korjaussarja parannetuilla helyillä toimitettiin veloituksetta parissa päivässä. Esimerkillistä jälkimarkkinointia.
Ihan hyvä vaihtoehto nämä Eastonit, jos valmiskiekkoja hakee.

----------


## Ansis

Hieno Tallboy

----------


## m e r k s

Kiinankuitukrossari ollut jo esillä, mutta tässä maisemakuva rospuuttokelin varustuksessa (Kuusamosta tämän päivän lenkiltä).

----------


## Warlord

2013 Trek Domane 2.3.

----------


## JKeats

Muodin mukainen uusi eturatas. Ketjua täytyy vielä lyhentää.



34t ratas hivottelee runkoa.

----------


## S.S

Laitetaan nyt Gigantista kuva, kun vielä läjässä...

----------


## Warlord

Tulipas tuo kuva oudosti, mutta parempaankaan ei pysty. Näillä mennään.

----------


## Pave

Jämäosatyömatkasinkula vaihteistui (2x9)...  :No huh!:

----------


## J T K

> Kiinankuitukrossari ollut jo esillä, mutta tässä maisemakuva rospuuttokelin varustuksessa (Kuusamosta tämän päivän lenkiltä).



Miksihän ei näy kuvaa?

----------


## Hiluvitku

Niner ROS

----------


## akiheik

Orange Alpine 160

----------


## JackOja

> Niner ROS



No niin! Hienoa, että joku vihdoin hankki tuollaisen

----------


## devon

Hieno orange-kuva! Sähäkkä vihreä, nam.

----------


## IncBuff

Sekakäyttöpyörä

----------


## JackOja

^kappas, tuollainen tuli! Onko hyvä? L vai XL? Olikos jarrukahvat britti- vai eurotyyliin?

----------


## IncBuff

En oo vielä ajanut kuin parin kilsan pikaisen testin. Jos ensi viikolla ehtisi enemmän niin voisi jotain sanoakin. XL toi on ja otin sen 300£ turhaa tilpehööriä sisältäneen paketin sijaan sen toisen tarjouksen eli vapaavalintaisesti 10%:lla pyörän arvosta kamaa. Jarrut oli brittityyliin ja upgreidasin ne CX77:hin ja lisäksi otin takapakan toisia kiekkoja varten.

----------


## Sarpale

Alpine on e-h-a-n-a. Ajaisin!

Ja IncBuffin pyörä yllätti. Yleensä en piittaa violetista tai sen sävyistä, mutta tuossa pyörässä jotakin kaunista. Toimii!

----------


## IncBuff

Toi on aika jännä väri. Näyttää varjossa harmaalta.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Jos täällä saa toivoa vähän niinkuin levyraadissa, niin jos jollakulla olisi kisakireetä xc-pyörää niin voisin vähän sen kuvaa kuolata. Pikkuisen hiilaria tähän hämärtyvään iltaan.



Noniin, tulihan se tämä toinenkin kuitulaite kasaan. Jotain hyötyä näistä sairaslomapäivistäkin.



Melko kisakireä kokonaisuus siitä tuli, vielä pitäisi päästä säätämön ovea pidemmälle testailemaan. Kiinnostuneille lisää spekulaatiota blogilla.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä!! Nyt on sitä ihtiään.

----------


## slow

> Sekakäyttöpyörä



Arvostan. Väri ei kuvassa näytä lainkaan huonolta.

----------


## JackOja

KD:n Highball olisi melko stelth kun ottaisi vielä nuo teipit kiekoista. Hieno.

----------


## NDKExp

^^^^  
Arvostan Kiovan Dynamon Talisker-merkkistä pyörän seisontatukea ;-)

Eikä kulkineessakaan mitään vikaa.

----------


## J T K

KD:lta semmoinen tuplakaksari, että oksat pois. Mulla on vielä säätämistä omassani verrattuna tuohon. Ja XXL-koossa 9,3kg  :Hymy:   Huh HUH!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Ihan kiva että sulla aukes nopeesti kuvat jotka varmaan jo oli välimuistissa. Mulla meni kännykkä ihan jumiin noista, mutta nyt ei mene kun niiden tilalla on ironisesti kaistanylityslogo...



...joka tulee photobucketilta, jossa kuvat on tallennettuna.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Iglumies

> KD:n Highball olisi melko stelth kun ottaisi vielä nuo teipit kiekoista. Hieno.



Niinkun näinkö?

----------


## JackOja

^no hitto, juuri tuollain! Sä oot kyllä guru! Mä voisinkin omiin Cresteihin himmeän RAL6018:na. Ja jos vielä Stenulta se keula...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä



----------


## LJL

^ Ååh. On miehekkäästi slämmätty stemmi.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Onko pitkän linjan kammenpyörittäjällä käynyt vakava virhe, vai onko tuo pikalinkun vipu oikealla joku Rock Shoxin spesiaali? Räyhäkkään näköinen Niner joka tapauksessa!

----------


## slow

> Onko pitkän linjan kammenpyörittäjällä käynyt vakava virhe, vai onko tuo pikalinkun vipu oikealla joku Rock Shoxin spesiaali? Räyhäkkään näköinen Niner joka tapauksessa!



Läpiakselitouhut menee noin päin. 

Komea on. Niinkuin KD:n krutsikin.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Onko pitkän linjan kammenpyörittäjällä käynyt vakava virhe, vai onko tuo pikalinkun vipu oikealla joku Rock Shoxin spesiaali? Räyhäkkään näköinen Niner joka tapauksessa!







> Läpiakselitouhut menee noin päin. 
> 
> Komea on. Niinkuin KD:n krutsikin.



Nuin on, KD. BTW: nätti on SC, ja kevyt. Pitäisi kai palastella tuo Niner ja käyttää Prisman hedelmäpuntarilla.... Vaan eikö oo ihan vimosen päälle fiksatut jarruletkut.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kisa kiree ! :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J T K

> 



Tässä vissiin on jotain, ei vaan näy..?

----------


## TANUKI

Uutta runko takuusta ja voimansiirron päivitys tälle vuosikymmenelle.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Läpiakselitouhut menee noin päin.



Huh. Onneksi Foxilla ovat sentään osanneet piirtää tuonkin oikeinpäin.  :Vink: 





> Vaan eikö oo ihan vimosen päälle fiksatut jarruletkut.



No, on. Passasiko ne sen edellisen askartelun jäljiltä, vai pätkitkö ihan itse lisää?

----------


## Ski

No on komiaa ja nopiaa settiä Petellä ja KDllä ! Takajäykkisten aatelia.  Mulla ei muuta uutta ku ilmaa renkaissa.... nyyh...

----------


## TPP

> 



Uuuh....

Garminin katselukulma on jännä.

----------


## Ski

Joku tämmönen niin ois parempi katselukulma
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/b...9107/wg_id-320

----------


## Hääppönen

Jäsen Petteri Ellilän Nineri on kyllä täysiverinen ajokoira. (Siis positiivisessa mielessä.) Vaikkei väri ihan täsmääkkään.

----------


## TPP

Laitetaan nyt tämä Look kyhäelmä tähänkin topikkiin:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kyllähän tolla viilettäs 😃

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

> Uutta runko takuusta ja voimansiirron päivitys tälle vuosikymmenelle.



Millä konstilla sait 5000e pyörästä rungon hajalle?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Garminin katselukulma on jännä.



Voi se kai olla optimaalinenkin, ainakin jos on tämäntyyppinen ruumiinrakenne...  :Vink:

----------


## TANUKI

> Millä konstilla sait 5000e pyörästä rungon hajalle?



Eihän siihen muuta tarvittu kuin valmistusvirhe.  :Vink:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Eihän siihen muuta tarvittu kuin valmistusvirhe.



Repeskö emäputken ja yläputken sauma?

----------


## mukavamies

ensi ulkoilutus

----------


## hannahoo

Kevät ja "uusi" maantiepyörä.  :Hymy:  Nyt testissä 53/39-kammet, kun aiemmat 50/34:t tuntuivat kehnoilta omaan ajoon.

----------


## elasto

Laitetaas nää nyt tännekin, kun eivät ole vielä tässä vol kolmosessa olleet. Eri kiekoillakin taitaa olla kuin viimeksi. Läskistä en jaksanu räpsiä uutta kuvaa, se näyttää ihan samalta edelleen.

----------


## Dalmore

Neitsytmatkalla käytiin vähän Kaupissa mylläämässä ja Mannerheiminkalliolle päädyttiin, on se mahtava ajettava. Kiitos Sportax ja Santa Cruz, takuu todella TOIMII!

----------


## TANUKI

> Repeskö emäputken ja yläputken sauma?



Noup. Ratkesi alalinkun ja rungon kiinnityskohdasta.

----------


## Pera Pertsa

Tälle Bilteman ihmeelle on kertynyt kilometrejä taakseen n. 20 000 km. Ostin ihmeen vuonna 2011 ja vielä kaiketi rungon kestävyydessä "kilometrejä riittää!"

----------


## MELkkiS

> Laitetaas nää nyt tännekin, kun eivät ole vielä tässä vol kolmosessa olleet. Eri kiekoillakin taitaa olla kuin viimeksi. Läskistä en jaksanu räpsiä uutta kuvaa, se näyttää ihan samalta edelleen.



Mikä spessu kyseessä? stumppi vai camber?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

> Mikä spessu kyseessä? stumppi vai camber?



2013 Stumpjumper FSR Comp EVO.

----------


## Heikki Vierelä

Eka shakedown takana, tankoteippiä ei kannata ihmetellä, se vaihtuu heti kun kaupat aukeaa  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

Enduro päivittynyt mm. tanko, stemmi, gripit, tolppa ja voimansiirto 1x10...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tälle Bilteman ihmeelle on kertynyt kilometrejä taakseen n. 20 000 km. Ostin ihmeen vuonna 2011 ja vielä kaiketi rungon kestävyydessä "kilometrejä riittää!"



Taitaa olla harvassa ne Biltema-fillarit, jotka pääsee näin aktiiviseen käyttöön: kakskyttonnia ilmeisesti alle kolmessa vuodessa. Vieläkö on rungon ja putkiosien lisäksi jotain alkuperäisosia käytössä?

----------


## Gebetto

Päivitetty kiekot, renkaat, stemmi 70mm -> 50mm, gripit, satula+tolppa, takavaihtaja, 2x10 -> 1x10, tanko sahattu 780mm -> 750mm.

----------


## LJL

> Tälle Bilteman ihmeelle on kertynyt kilometrejä taakseen n. 20 000 km. Ostin ihmeen vuonna 2011 ja vielä kaiketi rungon kestävyydessä "kilometrejä riittää!"



Hats off to yosemite, vilpittömästi!

----------


## Kuparinen

> Taitaa olla harvassa ne Biltema-fillarit, jotka pääsee näin aktiiviseen käyttöön: kakskyttonnia ilmeisesti alle kolmessa vuodessa. Vieläkö on rungon ja putkiosien lisäksi jotain alkuperäisosia käytössä?



Kannattaisi alkuperäisen postaajan tosiaan listata kaikki remontit... tämän foorumin kantahan on, ettei Biltemaihmeellä pääse edes kaupasta kotiin ennen ensimmäisiä osapäivityksiä. :Vink:

----------


## Pera Pertsa

No hyvin vähäisillä rahallisilla kuluilla olen pärjännyt, koska tuon fillarin varaosat ovat hyvin halpoja hinnaltaan. Luettelen tässä nippelitasolla, mitä on vaihdettu, meni osa rikki tai vaihdettiin parempaan tai kululeen osan tilalle :

1. Takakurasuoja - katkesi kun ajoin kovalla vauhdilla alamäessä monttuun.
2. Kädensija - ei koskaan pysynyt paikallaan vaan liukui pois asemastaan.
3. Pirikelloja useita - eivät kestä pitkään.
4. Ketjunsuoja - rikkoutui kun vahingossa sitä potkaisin.
5. Pedalit - kuluivat loppuun.
6. Kissansilmät pinnoista - eivät vaan pysyneet paikoillaan.
7. Satula - oli alunperinkin väärän mallinen.
8. Satulan putken kiinnityspultti hirtti kiinni ja katkesi kun kunnolla väänsin. Erittäin heikkolaatuista "terästä".
9. Eturpyörän kiinnitysmutteri katosi - oliko löyhtynyt ja pudonnut pois, mutta niin vaan hetken ajoin ilman toista eturenkaan kiinnitysmutteria !
10. Takaratas - hampaat kului uralle.
11. Ketjuja menee kun ostan Bilteman ketjuja - mutta ei haittaa kun ketju Biltemassa maksaa n. 5 euroa.

Kuten huomaatte vanteet, pinnat, napavaihde, vaijerit, runko, keskiö, kammet, ohjaustanko ovat vielä alkuperäiset. Mutta itse pitää osata tehdä perusremontit että kustannukset pysyvät hallinnassa ja eikä pyörä pääse vikaantumaan ja näin sitten kohta rikkoontumaan. Mikä tähän Biltema-laatuun sitten innoitti, oli ja on työttömyydestä johtuva vähävaraisuus. Mutta fillarilla onkin tarkoitus pääasiassa pudottaa ajajansa painoa mutta tuleehan samalla katseltua luntoakin fillaroidessaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pera Pertsan Yosemite on kerännyt komeat kilometrilukemat. Varmaan palstan edullisimmat kilometrit. Mitä noita ja Inseroita olen seurannut, niin hyvin ne kestää, jos kuski vähän viitsii huoltoja tehdä.  Jos ajaisin pyörällä töihin, niin tuolle 10 km edestakaiselle matkalle varmaan samanlainen olisi minun työmatkakulkine. Turhaa noita mollataan, minusta ne on vähän niin kuin Ladat, vaatii kuskilta pientä huolenpitoa, mutta kulkee sitten varmasti ja ylläpito on edullista.

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Pientä päivitystä, uusia kiekkoja vielä huutaa niin alkaa oleen paketti kasassa.

----------


## larppa

Seuraavassa oma kohtuullisella budjetilla kasattu kalustoni. Isommat kuvat löytyy google+:sta.

Haro on todellinen kameleontti. Talvisin sinkula nappulakumeilla ja kesäisin tässä setupissa valmiina työmatkoille sekä peräkärryn vetoon.


Maantietä veivataan vanhalla Trek 1400:lla, silloin kun ranteet suostuu kestämään. Viimeisenä kahtena suvena eivät ole kestäneet. Kahvojen asento on ollut noin edellisen omistajan jäljiltä. Pitäisi varmaan kokeilla pystympää kahvan asentoa ja hieman lyhyempää stemmiä seuraavan kerran kun vaihtaa tankonauhat.


Pitkien matkojen kulkuri Scott Spark 40 alkaa olemaan siinä kunnossa kuin sillä tänä vuonna tullaan ajamaan.


Rakas lenkkikaveri normaalissa värityksessä ja pyhäpuvussa. Kevennystä tuli 370g kun poistin etuvaihtajan huomattuani, että en käyttänyt sitä kuin pari kertaa koko viime kesänä. Nyt välitys 34t/11-34.
 

Lopuksi muut perheen mainitsemisen arvoiset pyörät. Pojat 4v ja 1v 9kk.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hats off to yosemite, vilpittömästi!



Täältäkin hattu päästä Peralle. Oli fillari mikä tahansa, lopulta ainoastaan sillä on väliä, että ajaa. Ja on näköjään ajettu!

Mutta tolkuttoman komeita fillareita on taas tällekin sivulle kertynyt!

----------


## slow

> Tälle Bilteman ihmeelle on kertynyt kilometrejä taakseen n. 20 000 km. Ostin ihmeen vuonna 2011 ja vielä kaiketi rungon kestävyydessä "kilometrejä riittää!"



Rienausta..

----------


## MTBVespa

> Haro on todellinen kameleontti. Talvisin sinkula nappulakumeilla ja kesäisin tässä setupissa



Mitkä lokarit sul tos haros on? Ja kiinnityksistä kiinnostaa ainakin, kuinka etuhaarukankruunun alapuolisen kiinnityksen olet hoitanut?

----------


## Nizcu

Siinä se nyt on, cyclocross josta laitoin projekti osioon. Perjantaina viel viimoset hienosäädöt ja sunnuntaina heti 90km ensilenkille Perniöön.
Kyllä kulkee upeasti ja kelikin oli mitä mainioin polkea, ei voinut muuta kuin nauttia  :Cool:

----------


## larppa

> Mitkä lokarit sul tos haros on? Ja kiinnityksistä kiinnostaa ainakin, kuinka etuhaarukankruunun alapuolisen kiinnityksen olet hoitanut?



Lokarit on mallia Biltema. Etulokarin yläpään kiinnitys hoituu helposti upottamalla käpy putken sisään alapäästä. Ja jos kävyn haluaa joskus poistaa, niin yläpään kiinnitys kannattaa hoitaa expanderilla kävyn sijaan.

Keksintö syntyi, kun yhdestä projektista oli jäänyt osat yli hyllyyn lojumaan. Sittemmin näitä on askarreltu useampiakin kavereille.

----------


## LJL

> Etulokarin yläpään kiinnitys hoituu helposti upottamalla käpy putken sisään alapäästä. Ja jos kävyn haluaa joskus poistaa, niin yläpään kiinnitys kannattaa hoitaa expanderilla kävyn sijaan.



Hahhah, tämä on niin loistava päähänpisto että oksat pois  :Leveä hymy:  Kunnon out of the box -ajattelua.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Lokarit on mallia Biltema. Etulokarin yläpään kiinnitys hoituu helposti upottamalla käpy putken sisään alapäästä. Ja jos kävyn haluaa joskus poistaa, niin yläpään kiinnitys kannattaa hoitaa expanderilla kävyn sijaan.
> 
> Keksintö syntyi, kun yhdestä projektista oli jäänyt osat yli hyllyyn lojumaan. Sittemmin näitä on askarreltu useampiakin kavereille.



Kiitos tiedoista, pitää itekkin testata sinun hienoa ideaa.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Pientä päivitystä, uusia kiekkoja vielä huutaa niin alkaa oleen paketti kasassa.



Tämä oli kyllä livenäkin todella raju.

----------


## Dieselman

Mätisäkki vetelee tämmösellä, uudet kiekot vielä DPD:n kyydissä

----------


## tmile

Vanha työmatkamaasturi (50€) lähti jonkun matkaan. Menin sitten erääseen Tamperelaiseen pyörärojupajaan katsomaan olisiko jotain. 30€ pyydettiin tuollaisen pois kantamisesta. Uudet gummit ja hienosti kulkee.

----------


## Hardza

Jaaha, tais tulla keväthuollon paikka...

----------


## aki53bmx

Siinä se uus tulokas nyt on:

IMG_6248

by Pyöveli, on Flickr

----------


## Tank Driver

Tmile käytti kymppinsä hyvin. Hyvät kaupat, uskallan väittää.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Mätisäkki vetelee tämmösellä, uudet kiekot vielä DPD:n kyydissä



Yleensä Piankkit on sieluttomia tylsimyksiä, mutta tämä yksilö tekee piristävän poikkeuksen!

----------


## Kemizti

> Tmile käytti kymppinsä hyvin. Hyvät kaupat, uskallan väittää.



komppaan tätä..! missä moisia löytöjä, jos rohkenet tmile paljastaa?

----------


## pötkö

Hikiään saakka näkyy että tmilen etujarru on vähän huonosti. Tai tarkalleen ottaen tosi huonosti. voisko laittaa pidemmän vaijerin ja kuoren sinne kaffan ja stemmin alla olevan käikäleen väliin

----------


## Kaatuilija

Lenkkimaasturi näköalapaikalla:

----------


## Hösö

Rumasti kuvattu, viimeistelemätön, viimekaudelle hankittu ja liian vähän ajettu Titus.

Vielä vaatii jarruletkujen lyhentelyt ja kokonais valtaisen purku, putsaus ja lukitteella kasaus!

Tänään tuli väännettyä noi järeämmät renkaatkin alle tulevan kesän ajoja varten.

Vaaka tarjos aika tarkkaan 15kg lukemaa, mikä on nykymittapuulla ihan hirvee ankkuri! Mut noi renkaathan tekee iha helevetisti!

----------


## HC Andersen

Hösöllä tyylikäs ankkuri... täytyy räpsiä omasta Guaposta kuvia kun kerkee  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Voisin ajella..!  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti on on.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Edelliset kuvat roskiin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## adelaine

Pari projektia valmiina. Varastossa oli osat pariinkiin frankenstein-pyörään, vain runkosetit puuttuivat. Tässä lopputulokset.

----------


## Näpertäjä

oldskool allez puhuttelee

----------


## Falkonna

Ensimmäinen maastorassi. Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 SE

----------


## Entropyyh

> Ensimmäinen maastorassi. Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 SE



Hyvin jännä tuo keula

----------


## Gibsy

Ihan tavallinen foxi tuo on.

----------


## LJL

Niin mitä jännää siinä on..?

----------


## Entropyyh

Ei siinä hyppykepissä mitään jännää, vaan tuo Canyonin runko on jotenkin hassu.
En tiedä onko omat silmät vaan ristissä vai jokin muu optinen harha, mutta jotenkin osuu vaan silmään.

----------


## JackOja

Millälailla?

----------


## Entropyyh

> Millälailla?



Taitaa tuo harmaa väri tehdä sen illuusion minulle, että down tuben ja top tuben liitos on laatikkomainen ja pitkä.
Tarkemmin kun kuvaa katselen, niin eipä siinä sitten kuitenkaan mitään outoa ole. Vaikutti vaan kovin pitkältä ja laatikkomaiselta.

----------


## elasto

Hieno on Kanjoni. Entropyyh tarkoittanee tuota emäputken aluetta, jossa vaaka- ja viistoputki yhdistyy hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa tehden tuosta tuollaisen hieman massiivisen näköisen hiilikuituköntin. Tosin tuossa kuvakulmassa se hieman korostuu, jos vertaa esim. edellisellä sivulla omaan vastaavaan runkooni. Mitähän kokoa on tämä Kanjoni? Omani on M-koko. Olisin varmaan itsekin ostanut tuon 7.9 SE -mallin jos sellaista olisi ollut ennakkotilatessa tarjolla, mutta jäi silloin tyytyminen vain tuohon 6.9 -malliin.

EDIT: Sieltähän se tuli kun kirjoitti liian pitkää viestiä.

----------


## Falkonna

> Hieno on Kanjoni. Entropyyh tarkoittanee tuota emäputken aluetta, jossa vaaka- ja viistoputki yhdistyy hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa tehden tuosta tuollaisen hieman massiivisen näköisen hiilikuituköntin. Tosin tuossa kuvakulmassa se hieman korostuu, jos vertaa esim. edellisellä sivulla omaan vastaavaan runkooni. Mitähän kokoa on tämä Kanjoni? Omani on M-koko. Olisin varmaan itsekin ostanut tuon 7.9 SE -mallin jos sellaista olisi ollut ennakkotilatessa tarjolla, mutta jäi silloin tyytyminen vain tuohon 6.9 -malliin.
> 
> EDIT: Sieltähän se tuli kun kirjoitti liian pitkää viestiä.



L-kokoa on

----------


## kmw

Uudet gumekset ja uusi vapaaratas. White Industries raksuttaa eroottisromantillisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Hieno on Kanjoni. Entropyyh tarkoittanee tuota emäputken aluetta, jossa vaaka- ja viistoputki yhdistyy hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa tehden tuosta tuollaisen hieman massiivisen näköisen hiilikuituköntin.



Runko saattaa olla hyvinkin kevyt, mutta minunkin mielestä tuo emäputki, tai "emälaatikko" tekee pyörästä jotenkin raskaan näköisen. Ainakin tuossa kuvassa.

Mutta minun vanhanaikaisuus paljastuu kun tunnustan että tuo aki53:n On One näyttää minusta vallan hienolta. Pyöreä putki on ajattoman kaunis.  :Hymy:

----------


## Highlander

> Vanha työmatkamaasturi (50€) lähti jonkun matkaan. Menin sitten erääseen Tamperelaiseen pyörärojupajaan katsomaan olisiko jotain. 30€ pyydettiin tuollaisen pois kantamisesta. Uudet gummit ja hienosti kulkee.



Jahas...hieno! Muistot herää - mä ostin -97 uutena iloisen keltaisen Marin Palisades Trail maasturin STX-osilla. Meni melkein kuukauden palkka..olisko ollut 4000 mk. Kaksi kuukautta ja joku pirik(e)iikari varasti sen paksun kettingin kera. Samassa rapussa oli Irti huumeista ry:n toimisto...oi niitä aikoja..

----------


## juu-zo

Maastokalusto esittelyssä. 

Tyttöystävän Radon



Ja oma ibis

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiva ibis😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tmile

> komppaan tätä..! missä moisia löytöjä, jos rohkenet tmile paljastaa?



Sulapuronkadulla on eräs hyvä paja jossa kannattaa tinkiä. Löytyi uusi vajerikin vielä, ei hidasta yhtään sen paremmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Amir

Tällaisella on nyt ajeltu vajaa 6 kuukautta.
Boardman Team Carbon vm.2013
2014 pyörään vielä uusittu renkaat (Bontrager XR2 Team Issue), satula (Selle Italia), takavaihta​ja, polkimet, lukkotupit yms. nämä muutokset puuttuu valokuvasta.
Ja takalaukku on koeasennuksessa sellaisella korkeudella että laukun alle saa pikalokarin kiinni pitkälle reissulle. 1 yön kuivalle keikalle laukku tippuu lähemmäs rengasta.

----------


## Shamus

Vanhat osat, runko ja keula vaihtui...  :Hymy:

----------


## olliii

Eka lenkki Pikellä takana ja täytyypähän sanoa, että on kyllä toimiva kapistus. Iskari vaihtuupi vielä alkuperäseen rp23:een kunhan tiivisteet ja ilmatilan säätöpalikka saapuu, sit onkii kevyttä poljeskelua tiedossa, ainakii teoriassa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvältä näyttää..! 😎 ja mukavan näköstä maastookin..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

> Tällaisella on nyt ajeltu vajaa 6 kuukautta.
> Boardman Team Carbon vm.2013...



Näyttää käyttöpyörältä. Peukku sille. Bongasin varmaankin Viikissä jokin aika sitten..

----------


## Mika T.

Mojo HDR neitsytmatkallaan.

----------


## Amir

> Näyttää käyttöpyörältä. Peukku sille. Bongasin varmaankin Viikissä jokin aika sitten..



Jeps maastoajon lisäksi lähes joka arkipäivä ajan Vantaalta - Viikin kautta Arabianrantaan  eli toimii todellakin myös työmatkaajossa. Laukut on hommattu tulevia riippumatto-yöreissuja varten. Jos aloittaisi sellaiset kesällä lähialueilla ja heinäkuussa pidempi reissu Kuusamon tienoilla jne.

----------


## brilleaux

^^Ajaisin, komia on! Noilla iskareilla epäilisin melko toimivaksi paketiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaquel´s

Komee Ibis ja hyvät sävyt !  Bashringin vaihtaisin johki tyylikkäämpään, mutta nää on näitä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## miku80

> Mojo HDR neitsytmatkallaan.



Kyllä mä nyt sanoisin että, Jatkoon!

----------


## Mika T.

> Komee Ibis ja hyvät sävyt !  Bashringin vaihtaisin johki tyylikkäämpään, mutta nää on näitä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Jees, oon itekin vähän kahden vaiheilla että sopiiko kokonaisuuteen vai ei  :Hymy:

----------


## magneto

Basso brevet-varustuksessa.

----------


## superkessu

^ Nuuskahakureissu?

----------


## magneto

Samalla tuli haettua tuliaisia länsinaapurista, hyvin kulki sähköteipillä ryyditettynä mukana.

----------


## superkessu

Siitä kovimmat pussihuulet heittää kamat ikeniin vauhdissa 😎

----------


## maalinni

> ^ Nuuskahakureissu?



Mie katoin että putkipommi

edit: Mutta aika katu-uskottava fillari.

----------


## toripolliisi

Rouvan "Felt" saanut uuden Fox:n keulan ja päivitetyt kiekot, joten syytä laittaa näytille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

Johan on miellyttävä värimaailma. Peukimo.

----------


## PedroK

Laitetaan Trek vielä kerran kun vaihteisto muuttui yhdelle eturattaalle. SLX kammet ja 36 piikkiä. Kökköjarruille pitäis keksiä vielä jotain.

----------


## maalinni

@PedroK: Mikä idea tossa juomapullotelineessä on, eli miksi teline ei ole suoraan rungossa kiinni?

----------


## HallinenK

> @PedroK: Mikä idea tossa juomapullotelineessä on, eli miksi teline ei ole suoraan rungossa kiinni?



Senhän voi kyynnittää satulatolppaan, etupuolelle. Kun juomat on juotu niin voi vapauttaa keltaisen litkun käärmeestä suoraan pulloon. Se on se "nollan pysähdyksen taktiikka"

----------


## PedroK

> @PedroK: Mikä idea tossa juomapullotelineessä on, eli miksi teline ei ole suoraan rungossa kiinni?



Reissussa on välillä runkolaukku mukana ja tuon saa nopsasti juurikin satulatolppaan kiinni.

----------


## PedroK

> Senhän voi kyynnittää satulatolppaan, etupuolelle. Kun juomat on juotu niin voi vapauttaa keltaisen litkun käärmeestä suoraan pulloon. Se on se "nollan pysähdyksen taktiikka"



Hyvä idea. Käytän sitä kuitenkin useasti takana jolloin sen voi täyttää myös sillä rusehtavalla kiinteämmällä aineella.

----------


## Drontal

Kuntoajelu ja työmatka/hyötypyörä. Jälkimmäinen kaipaa vielä lokarit ja ehkä rullaavammat kumit kaupunkia varten.

----------


## Jumo

> Laitetaan Trek vielä kerran kun vaihteisto muuttui yhdelle eturattaalle. SLX kammet ja 36 piikkiä. Kökköjarruille pitäis keksiä vielä jotain.



 Peräpyörän kannake bongattu  :Vink:  oletko rakentanut lokaria Trekin vetoaisaan ? Jotain pitäisi rakentaa jolla estää kuran sinkoaminen juniorin naamalle.  Laitappa foto peräpyörästäkin jos siinä lokariratkaisu on.

----------


## Smo

Pinkki Paholainen Gravel Grindaa Liesjärven Kansallispuistossa

----------


## PedroK

> Peräpyörän kannake bongattu  oletko rakentanut lokaria Trekin vetoaisaan ? Jotain pitäisi rakentaa jolla estää kuran sinkoaminen juniorin naamalle.  Laitappa foto peräpyörästäkin jos siinä lokariratkaisu on.



Näin mahtuu ainakin BBB:n takalokari kun laittaa runkoon kiinni. Silloin mahtuu juuri olemaan välissä. Ei ainakaan tullut naama niin mustaksi 😄 


Nyt kesäksi on tälläinen runkoon tarkoitettu räpylä. Lokarin etureuna menee juuri aisan taitoskohtaan työntämällä piukkaan ja takareunasta omalla kiinnikkeellään kiinni. Toimii hyvin eikä oo ainakaan sanonut, että silmille olis lentänyt mitään.



Tää lokari tais olla ihan Hong Kongista ja 3€.

----------


## Jumo

> Näin mahtuu ainakin BBB:n takalokari kun laittaa runkoon kiinni. Silloin mahtuu juuri olemaan välissä. Ei ainakaan tullut naama niin mustaksi 😄 
> 
> 
> Nyt kesäksi on tälläinen runkoon tarkoitettu räpylä. Lokarin etureuna menee juuri aisan taitoskohtaan työntämällä piukkaan ja takareunasta omalla kiinnikkeellään kiinni. Toimii hyvin eikä oo ainakaan sanonut, että silmille olis lentänyt mitään.
> 
> 
> 
> Tää lokari tais olla ihan Hong Kongista ja 3€.



Voisihan tuommoista valmista lokaria tuohon aisaan tietty kokeilla. Ajattelin että hommais ohutta pe-muovia soiron ja sen nippareilla kiinnittäisi samaan tyyliin tuohon aisaan. Ei meilläkään kyytiläinen oo moksiskaan ravasta totesi vain " ei haittaa mulla on aurinkolasit" mutta on se vähän rivon näköistä ko rospuuttokelillä ajelin ja ukko ihan kurassa  :Vink:

----------


## PedroK

Juu ei meilläkään se kura muuten haitannut. Topattiin tammikuussa ABC kahville ja likka näytti ihan muun maalaiselta ihmiseltä.

----------


## pätkä

> Pinkki Paholainen Gravel Grindaa Liesjärven Kansallispuistossa



Smo:n pinkki maantiepyörä on yksi ketjun mieleenpainuvimmista pyöristä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## toot

Oma city/katumaasturini. Eli trekiltä takuusta saatu vuoden 2013 4300, johon laitettu vähän uutta osaa: jarrylevyt, akselit, lyhyempi stemmi ja schwalben crazybob kumit. Jarrut myös vaihdettu resonanssiongelman takia Hayes Strokereihin, nekin tuli takuun kautta. Olen ollu kyllä ihan tyytyväinen tähän setuppiin. Pyörälle kilsoja kertynyt noin 3000km kymmenessä kuukaudessa. Siinä muutama kuva:

----------


## hexatol

Sempre pro Shimanon 105-osasarjalla. 59 cm runko, vaaka näyttää tasan 8 kg tällä setupilla. Tällä reenataan reisiä Jämi MTB:tä varten.

----------


## Dulkki

Meikäläisen menopelit: Kona Honky Tonk 2014 ja Kona Dew Plus 2012. Molemmat työmatkakäytössä. Dew tosin jäänyt kakkos/talvipyöräksi. Honky Tonkilla ois tarkotus kokeilla retkeilyä kunhan saa varusteita haalittua.

----------


## Niko79

Meidän perheen Spessut =)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0k9z4guk297orv9/DSC_2569.jpg

----------


## toripolliisi

Trek Top Fuel



Felt F75, päivitetty ultegran voimansiirrolla ja ultremon kumeilla sekä selle italian ihq:lla tankoteipeillä! Ugh! 



Fiilistelykuva! Karjala ja 16v lagavulin sekä ultegran säätöä  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AK-87

^ Tämä taitaa olla nyt sitten sitä tuotesijoittelua?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Smo

Romumaasturi Voltti mökin lähipuistossa

----------


## Jopoman

> ^ Tämä taitaa olla nyt sitten sitä tuotesijoittelua?



Kahta asiaa en tule ikinä ymmärtämään: toinen on kaljan kaataminen lasiin väljähtymään ja toinen on ot:sta erossa pysyminen.

----------


## IncBuff

Tuossa lasissa ei kyllä ole kaljaa.. tai ainakaan karjalaa.

----------


## sompi

Opetellaan lukemaan; " ja 16v lagavulin"  :Hymy:

----------


## PedroK

Tuo 16v lagavuli vois mennä sekasin jonkun pyöränosan kanssa.

----------


## MELkkiS

Sitten viime kuvan Spessuun vaihdettu keula foxiin ja jarrut shimanon zeehen.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keevo

Kauden alkamisen kunniaksi, uusi kuva. Viime kuvaan ei ole muuttunut mitään, muutakun säädetty palikkoja ja kääneetty downtube stopparit oikein päin. Kiva pyörä ajaa kyllä. Ajokunnossa n. 8.3kg, mieli tekisi ajanmittaan vähän kevennellä lisää.. polkimet, kiekot, stemmi jne.. Sarvet ehkä näyttää vähän hassulta(?) Mutta tuossa asennossa on niin hyvä ajaa ala-otteelta, ettei tosikaan.


+ http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00518/13229665.jpg <- bonuskuva

----------


## zeizei

Muovia jenkkilästa. Tällä mennään nyt sitten lenkit ja Enskat. Ja Sportaxista tietty.

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi jehna. Oikein kiva.

----------


## Itsok

Nam. Ei ole zeizeillä liika kauaa fillarit vanhentunu tallissa  :Hymy: 
Mutta ainahan uusi pyörä on uusi pyörä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Trek Top Fuel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Onpa toripoliisilla komia topfuel.  :Vink:  
Mitenkä se on kulkenut?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toripolliisi

Aivan ihana! Perjantaina 3h lenkki, maksimisyke intervalleilla kruunattuna oli yhtä juhlaa. Tässä vielä kuutioin, että vaihdanko nyt vai syksyllä voimansiirron 3x9stä 1x10. Pienin eturatas ainakin on turha ku kiipeää törkeän kevyesti mäet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## syklopaatti

Ranteen paranemista ootellessa päivitellyt evoa. Ei jaksaisi vaan oottaa millään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## syklopaatti

> Aivan ihana! Perjantaina 3h lenkki, maksimisyke intervalleilla kruunattuna oli yhtä juhlaa. Tässä vielä kuutioin, että vaihdanko nyt vai syksyllä voimansiirron 3x9stä 1x10. Pienin eturatas ainakin on turha ku kiipeää törkeän kevyesti mäet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joku 28/38 vois olla tohon hyvä 2 rattaan yhdistelmä. Siihen bash ja joku kevyt kahden rattaan ohjuri niin AVOT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toripolliisi

Aivan totta! Eli ajelen nuo loppuun ja päivitän vasta sitten  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zeizei

> Nam. Ei ole zeizeillä liika kauaa fillarit vanhentunu tallissa 
> Mutta ainahan uusi pyörä on uusi pyörä.



Johan se edellinen oli 3v eli ikäloppu  :Vink:  Mutta en ehkä ihan vielä ollut vaihtamassa, mutta sain strutsista tarjouksen josta ei voinut kieltäytyä. Nyt vaan taas uuden pyörän kirous eli kuski niin pahassa yskässä, että ei voi ajaa lainkaan. Parin tunnin välein toki pompottelua pihassa pahimpiin kuumotuksiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jo on hienoja enskapyörii..Huh😄

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopoman

> Tuo 16v lagavuli vois mennä sekasin jonkun pyöränosan kanssa.



Näin juuri, en oo viski enkä vaihdemiehiä niin menin hämyyn. Häivynkin takavasemmalle tästä offtopikoimasta, jatkakaa!

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Sempre pro Shimanon 105-osasarjalla. 59 cm runko, vaaka näyttää tasan 8 kg tällä setupilla. Tällä reenataan reisiä Jämi MTB:tä varten.



Hieno Sempre pro laatukiekoilla. Tuollaisesta vähän itsekkin haaveillut.

----------


## Rituli



----------


## J T K

Upea LES o/

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Sekä pyörä että kuva ovat upeita!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Moby

> Ranteen paranemista ootellessa päivitellyt evoa. Ei jaksaisi vaan oottaa millään. 
> MAGEE PÖÖRÄ



Erittäin pähee pyörä! Eikö tolpan letku ota kiinni risuihin kun ole kiinni tuon enempää?

----------


## JackOja

> SNIP:<Pivot>



Hieno! Oliko tää eilen ulkoilemassa Keskuspuistossa?

----------


## toripolliisi

> Ranteen paranemista ootellessa päivitellyt evoa. Ei jaksaisi vaan oottaa millään. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Makean näköinen peli.. Sitä on vedetty jyrkkää mäkeä alas ku isoin vaihde on käytössä  :Leveä hymy:  70+km/h...

----------


## brilleaux

> Ranteen paranemista ootellessa päivitellyt evoa. Ei jaksaisi vaan oottaa millään. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onko iso takaratas toiminut ongelmattomasti?

----------


## Entropyyh

Viime postauksesta vaihtunut satulatolppa takaisin alkuperäiseen (Reverb otti lopputilin talvella),jarrut ja tanko  :Hymy: 
On se kiva peli polkea

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^siisti peli, sattuu omaan silmään aika hyvin lukuunottamatta tankoa. Toisaalta tuosta saa aika räyhäkän lisäämällä vaaleaa kun sitä jo löytyy keulasta ja takahaarukan sisältä.

----------


## kmw

> *Soma*



Tykkäysnappulaa painaisin jos semmoinen täällä olisi käytössä.

----------


## Entropyyh

> ^siisti peli, sattuu omaan silmään aika hyvin lukuunottamatta tankoa. Toisaalta tuosta saa aika räyhäkän lisäämällä vaaleaa kun sitä jo löytyy keulasta ja takahaarukan sisältä.



Tanko on tosiaan kompromissi. Sattui löytymään kaverin miljoonalootasta testiin.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Oranki kevätpäivitysten jälkeen.

----------


## JackOja

> Vanhat osat, runko ja keula vaihtui...



Tästä pitikin kysyä, että miltäs tuntuu ja miksi vaihdoit Stumpyn tuohon?

----------


## Näpertäjä

edellisestä lenkistä kerkesi kulua vajaa tonni mutta kyllä nyt tykkään että alkaa olla muodossaan

----------


## Anaxagore

Tuli tämmönen Canyonin sijaan. Aika jees ajaa mitä kävin ensilenkin heittämässä.

----------


## Warlord

Komia Trek!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Pivot kanssa tosi makee menijä..😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## aerosol

Todella pätevän näköinen Madone!

----------


## justus

Mustavalkonen trekki on pähee!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Varsin tyylikäs Trekki ja tuolla aiemmin Ritulin Pivot oli myös tehokkaan näkönen.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Onko iso takaratas toiminut ongelmattomasti?



jep. Ei mitään ongelmia. Vaihteet vaihtuu niinkuin pitääkin nopeasti ja tarkasti.
Otin sen irti noin 5 lenkin jälkeen eikä se ollut syönyt hopen vapaaratasta ollenkaan.

----------


## Shamus

> Tästä pitikin kysyä, että miltäs tuntuu ja miksi vaihdoit Stumpyn tuohon?



Mulla oli Epicci ensin, tuntui hieman liian kisakireältä. Se tuli myytyä pois ja tilattua tämä Camber. Camberin tulo venyi melkoisesti ja sen takia piti hommata Stumpy syksyksi.
Stumpy oli kyllä todella hyvä peli ajella. Camberi on melko tarkkaan sitä mitä pitäisikin, eli Epicin ja Stumpyn välissä. Liikkuu ja kiipeää kevyesti, mutta ei ihan niin pehmeä kuin Stumpy, mutta juuri aavistuksen rennompi Epicistä. Tykkään ja soveltuu omiin ajotottumuksiin hyvin.

Paino kuvatunlaisena 10.6kg

----------


## Exluossa

Shamuksen konkelissa on kyl speksit kohillaan. Hiano! Ensi silmäyksellä katoin epiciksi.

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

> Tämä oli kyllä livenäkin todella raju.



Thänks!

----------


## Hri

Oh noes! Schwalbea ja Maxxista sekaisin samassa pyörässä. Toi on kyllä selkeästi liikaa mun orastavalle OCD:lle...

----------


## zeizei

> Oh noes! Schwalbea ja Maxxista sekaisin samassa pyörässä. Toi on kyllä selkeästi liikaa mun orastavalle OCD:lle...



Tämä merkkisekoittelu renkaissa häiritsee suuresti aina itseänikin, mutta silti sitä tulee jatkuvasti harrastettua hampaita kiristellen. Maxxis kun ei osaa tehdä hyviä takarenkaita, mutta tekee taas parhaat eturenkaat. Elämän suuria ongelmia.

----------


## Jalgratas

Cerveloon sähköt ja uudet kiekot: Ultegra Di2 6870 + Dura-Ace 9000 C24:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pitkästä aikaa nätti hyväpyörä. Ja linjakkaat pullotelineetkin pistää silmään, mitkä ne on?

----------


## Jalgratas

> Pitkästä aikaa nätti hyväpyörä. Ja linjakkaat pullotelineetkin pistää silmään, mitkä ne on?



Ne on rosteriset King Caget, http://www.kingcage.com/.

----------


## TimoF

> Tämä merkkisekoittelu renkaissa häiritsee suuresti



Hajotkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Mihail

King kaket on titaania eikä mitään rosteria.

----------


## Hösö

> King kaket on titaania eikä mitään rosteria.



tai rosteria

----------


## Mihail

Niinpäs onkin

----------


## kmw

Rostekin uusin olomuoto.

----------


## Iglumies

TimoFän transiitti ja veli-kmween rostekki omilla tahoillaan päheitä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tämä merkkisekoittelu renkaissa häiritsee suuresti aina itseänikin, mutta silti sitä tulee jatkuvasti harrastettua hampaita kiristellen. Maxxis kun ei osaa tehdä hyviä takarenkaita, mutta tekee taas parhaat eturenkaat. Elämän suuria ongelmia.



No kai sitä haluaa parhaat mahdolliset renkaat eteen ja taakse. Kukaan ei metsässä katso onko saman merkin renkaat kun vedät kunnon pannut vaan katsovat tarviitko ambulanssin. Eikä maxxis tee enää parhaita eteen vaan conti ja spessu. 

Tää kai se ois:https://www.conti-online.com/www/bic...ron2.3_en.html

----------


## Kivelae

> Rostekin uusin olomuoto.



Ae helevata. Ihana.

----------


## zeizei

> No kai sitä haluaa parhaat mahdolliset renkaat eteen ja taakse. Kukaan ei metsässä katso onko saman merkin renkaat kun vedät kunnon pannut vaan katsovat tarviitko ambulanssin. Eikä maxxis tee enää parhaita eteen vaan conti ja spessu. 
> 
> Tää kai se ois:https://www.conti-online.com/www/bic...ron2.3_en.html



Se ei suuremmin kiinnosta mitä muut rengastuksesta ajattelevat, mutta kun on esteetikon vikaa niin kyllä se vaan aina vähän riipaisee tuollainen eriparisuus. Eri parin kiekot esim. aiheuttaisi jo vähintään jonkin sortin rytmihäiriöitä  :Vink:   Ja paras rengas on se mihin luottaa ja minkä käytöksen tuntee ja tuo ei aina ole ihan järjestä ja ominaisuuksista kiinni. Contilla olis kyllä joo aika hyvää rengasta molempiin päihin. Eipä tässä enempää tätä OTta.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ja paras rengas on se mihin luottaa ja minkä käytöksen tuntee ja tuo ei aina ole ihan järjestä ja ominaisuuksista kiinni. Contilla olis kyllä joo aika hyvää rengasta molempiin päihin. Eipä tässä enempää tätä OTta.



Juuri näin. Piti vapun kunniaksi vähän kuittailla. :Vink:

----------


## T.S-U

Tuli hankittua myös pienipyöräisempi Pivot-täpäri. Siis Mach kuutonen Mach 429:n kaveriksi.



Tuntuu sangen miellyttävältä, näin parin lenkin kokemuksella! Maastontyypistä riippumatta todella hauska laite.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho ! Onnee. .hienosta pyörästä! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ParruPaavo

On kyllä T.S-U:n pivotti todella komea!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keevo

> Cerveloon sähköt ja uudet kiekot: Ultegra Di2 6870 + Dura-Ace 9000 C24:



Kerrohan kokemuksia noista kiekoista, ovatko rahat väärtit? Omaan konkeliin haaveilen moisia..  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

siisti ,upee ,magee PIVOT. Onnea uuden pyörän johdosta

----------


## toripolliisi

Pivot kyllä kuuluis bikeporn ketjuun! Miten ihmeessä raskit ajaa sillä? Loistavasti sopii tuo punainen pyörään.. *on haltioissaan*

----------


## sakuvaan

> Pivot kyllä kuuluis bikeporn ketjuun! Miten ihmeessä raskit ajaa sillä? Loistavasti sopii tuo punainen pyörään.. *on haltioissaan*



Miksei raaskisi, enemmän fillarin haaskausta on se ettei niillä aja.

Ajoa varten noi on tehty, sääli on sairautta.

----------


## toripolliisi

tollaiset pyörät on sitä varten, että niillä ajetaan vaan vappukulkueessa ja loppuvuosi hinkataan ja fiilistellään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Miksei raaskisi, enemmän fillarin haaskausta on se ettei niillä aja.
> 
> Ajoa varten noi on tehty, sääli on sairautta.



Näin on. Jos näkee parivuottavanhan enskafillarin joka on lähes naarmuton ja jäljetön niin vihakshan se pistää.

----------


## puffe

> Tuli hankittua myös pienipyöräisempi Pivot-täpäri. Siis Mach kuutonen.



Jopas on kaunis laite!!
Jos voisin udella sen verran, että mikä on miehen pituus/rungon koko? Ja nyt, kun ollaan alkuun päästy intiimien asioiden utelussa, niin mistäs hankit?

----------


## Jalgratas

> Kerrohan kokemuksia noista kiekoista, ovatko rahat väärtit? Omaan konkeliin haaveilen moisia..



Mulla oli edellisetkin kiekot nää Dura-Ace C24:t (mallia 7900), mutta autoilija tuli kolmion takaa ja veti multa etukiekon solmuun, niin nää 9000:t tuli tilalle (vanha takakiekko olis nyt myytävänä...). Erittäin herkästi kiihtyvät ja kevyesti rullaavat olisi mun subjektiivinen näkemys, ei jää ainakaan kiekoista kiinni jos pyörä ei kulje. Voin kyllä suositella hankkimista, rahalle saa mielestäni hyvin vastinetta.

----------


## T.S-U

Kiitokset kauniista sanoista!

Pivot on runkokokoa M, miehellä mittaa n. 180 cm.

Pyörähuolto.com tietysti, luottotoimittaja.

Speksejä suunnilleen:

Pike RCT3 160mm
Fox Float X
Sram X01 takavaihtaja, kampisetti. Ketju XX1
X0 grippari
Avid X0 Trail Carbon -jarrut
Tanko Pivot Carbon 800
Easton Haven 70mm 
Tolppa RockShox Reverb Stealth 
Satula WTB / Pivot
Kiekot+navat Syntace W30
Renkaat Continental trailKing 2,2 Pro / tubeleksena

Rapiat 12 kg polkimien kanssa.

Ainut huono puoli tuntuisi olevan koirankusettajien ja lenkkeilijijöiden oudot katseet, kun ihmettelevät kuskin leveää virnettä =). 

Tuore kuva tältä aamulta, Tillinmäen maston kierrolta:



Keulan teippien irrotusprojekti jäi vähän kesken, pahoittelut  :Hymy: 

-T

PS. Pyöräpornoon omasta mielestäni kaivattaisiin värikikkailua ja -matchausta. Nyt kasattiin vain niillä osilla mitä sattui olemaan, ja pääosin mustaa näytti tulleen... =)

----------


## MARA84

Tuli hankittua viikko sitten tuollainen Fatbike


Ajatuksena oli vain käydä koeajamassa kyseinen pyörä, että miltä tuollaisella olisi ajaa. Eipä sitä ilman pyörää kotiin tultu!

----------


## brilleaux

Pakko oli surkea kännyräpsy laittaa, kun sain purettua paketista ja kasattua! Pahoitteluni.

----------


## Iglumies

Ei tuollaisen kasaamista tarvitse pahoitella :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Simmottis ruuna. Saat.

----------


## janihoo

No Rune on maukas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

pikkasen päivitetty M kokoista 29 compista, vielä kun opi ajaman kunnolla kun o kauhea katumatauti. Pääsiäisenä siten nyrjähdin nilkan vieläkin ei pysty ajaman kunnolla 8(

----------


## AxuL99

Mun trek X-caliber 7. On kyllä mahtavan hyvä fillari!

----------


## miku80

> pikkasen päivitetty M kokoista 29 compista, vielä kun opi ajaman kunnolla kun o kauhea katumatauti. Pääsiäisenä siten nyrjähdin nilkan vieläkin ei pysty ajaman kunnolla 8(



Onko tuo ccdb:n "sovitepala" suoraan cane creek:ltä vaiko spessulta? Itelläkin mielessä samainen päivitys..

----------


## Jsavilaa

Scalpelliin päivitetty FSA kuitukalikoita (K-Force tolppa ja 600mm flatbar +Richey WCS foam gripit), jakkara (prkleen kova spiderweb, hämmästyttävän hyvä kuitenki istua)  ja nopiampaa ratasta (2.1" Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph).

----------


## VitaliT

> Onko tuo ccdb:n "sovitepala" suoraan cane creek:ltä vaiko spessulta? Itelläkin mielessä samainen päivitys..



  Siihen i tarvitse mitään sovitepala se sopi sorran paketista alkuperäisen foksin paikalle. Kaikki tarvittava tule valmiiksi paketissa. tuon olen hankkinut lautasaaren Pyörähuollosta (Hki) ja se oli viimeinen.  ainakin manuaalin ja valmistajan sivun mukaan sama maali käy 26/29 kokoiselle eli tarvitset seuraavan mallin DBAIR-CS-215/57-specialized enduro(BAD0612).  vaikka en o vielä kovin kokenut kuski muta jopa meikäläinen nöösi huoma eron ja kylä se on hankintaan arvoinen.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Cannondale:t aina lähellä mun sydäntä..😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vanha Cervelo RS:ni - uusi kuva

----------


## HeikkiO

Toi seat stay on aina kyllä unelman näköinen sivulta katsottuna RS:ssä.
58" kokoinen?

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Toi seat stay on aina kyllä unelman näköinen sivulta katsottuna RS:ssä.
> 58" kokoinen?



Ei, kyl tää on 61:n kun oon 194 cm pitkä

----------


## TANUKI

Vaihtu siihen renkaat, kelpaako tekosyyksi?  :Vink:

----------


## pätkä

^mikä ettei, Iso Kanjoni sai uudet pullotelineet:

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> kyllä se vaan aina vähän riipaisee tuollainen eriparisuus.



Sitten voi harrastaa samaa kuin muiden rengasmerkkien kuin Maxxiksen sponssaamat DH-kuskit takavuosina ja vetää ne tekstit mustalla tussilla piiloon niin ei ahista enää eriparisuus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

Pojalleni Antille juuri kokoama jäykkäperä 29er ei niinkään hyvässä kuvassa. Ensi lenkin jälkeen on jo selvää, että vanhalle isälle tulee hyvin pian todella kiire yhteisillä maastolenkeilläkin...

----------


## d33b0

Tässä ensimmäinen kunnon pyöräni, Trek Crockett 5 Disc. 
Tällä cyclocrossarilla on ollut kyllä varsin mukavaa ajella.
Maanteilläkin meno on erittäin jees etenkin kun pistin nämä katurenkaat kiinni.  :Hymy: 



Edit: Kuva ei näkynyt. Toivottavasti näkyy nyt.

----------


## kmw

^ei näy mtn kuvaa.

Lehisj laittaa poitsulle Yosemiten niin pysynee ehkä paremmin peesissä. Tuo nyk. on hyvinkin äkäisen vikkelän oloinen *peukalon kuva*

----------


## LJL

> ^mikä ettei, Iso Kanjoni sai uudet pullotelineet:



 Oujees!! Tänään olisi maistunut 29" kun tuolla niljakkaassa juurakossa rangaitsi itseään canyonin 26" jäykkiksellä (jossa vielä "lisämausteena" Speedkingit ja ~3bar paineet)... Lehisjiin pojalla kelpaa  :Cool:

----------


## J T K

Highball grainderiasetuksissa, Koillismaalaista rusketusta saaneena.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Komea Kona tanukilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> ^mikä ettei, Iso Kanjoni sai uudet pullotelineet:



Hieno pyörä ja hieno kuva, ihmetyttää vaan tuo tangon asento. Eikös tuo taivutus ole tarkoitettu taaksepäin eikä ylöspäin?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Lehisj# Oijoi. .Hieno pyörä..Mukavia kilsoja vaan..😊 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pätkä

> Hieno pyörä ja hieno kuva, ihmetyttää vaan tuo tangon asento. Eikös tuo taivutus ole tarkoitettu taaksepäin eikä ylöspäin?



Kiitos kehuista. 3T Extendo tanko on aika jännän mallinen, paljon jopa haukuttu nettitesteissä. Itse olen tykännyt, ei paina kämmenen ulkosyrjää. Aavistuksen toki voisi kääntää taaksepäin mutta kyllä sen noin kuuluu olla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos kehuista. 3T Extendo tanko on aika jännän mallinen, paljon jopa haukuttu nettitesteissä. Itse olen tykännyt, ei paina kämmenen ulkosyrjää. Aavistuksen toki voisi kääntää taaksepäin mutta kyllä sen noin kuuluu olla.



Tankohan on hyvä siinä asennossa, kun se tuntuu hyvälle. Valmistaja on kuitenkin ajatellut, että taivutus kuuluu taaksepäin, eikä ylös. Ite olen laittanut ihan vähän, noin 3 astetta ylös ja loput taakse. Tanko näyttää varsin epätavalliselle, ellei jopa rumalle tossa sun muuten hienossa Canyonissa. Spaceripino ja droppi stemmi vielä mutkistaa visuaalista ilmettä.

----------


## kukavaa

ei ole vielä valmis mutta intoa olisi vaikka kahden kuvan postaukeen.

----------


## pätkä

> Hieno pyörä ja hieno kuva, ihmetyttää vaan tuo tangon asento. Eikös tuo taivutus ole tarkoitettu taaksepäin eikä ylöspäin?







> Tankohan on hyvä siinä asennossa, kun se tuntuu hyvälle. Valmistaja on kuitenkin ajatellut, että taivutus kuuluu taaksepäin, eikä ylös. Ite olen laittanut ihan vähän, noin 3 astetta ylös ja loput taakse. Tanko näyttää varsin epätavalliselle, ellei jopa rumalle tossa sun muuten hienossa Canyonissa. Spaceripino ja droppi stemmi vielä mutkistaa visuaalista ilmettä.



Ok, kyllä näköjään tankokin voi olla päin P:tä. Käänsin nyt vähän ja päivitin kuvan. Onko parempi näin vai heitänkö järveen? :Leveä hymy: . Vaikeaa on maantiepyöräilijästä tehdä maastopyöräilijää :Leveä hymy: .

Spacerit jäi vielä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ On se heti sopusuhtaisemman näköinen.

----------


## Tactica

Ei tullut Nomadia, mutta tuli pirteä Bronson C XL -koossa. 12,4 kg polkimilla.

On se hieno.

----------


## Iglumies

Sitä samaa mieltä, kun tuota perjantaina pajalla katselin.

----------


## Snowdog85

i like it!

----------


## slow

Räyhee ronssoni.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Sulavampi ohjaustanko krossarista ja kerrankin hyvä synttärilahja-osa  :Vink: . 
Kona Zing deluxe 2012

----------


## Tank Driver

Strutsi se vaan on Strutsi. Nussakka.

----------


## jcool

Uuttaa penkkiä testaamassa :-) Specialized Phenom...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kmw

Tacticalla hyvä meininki *isompi peukalo*

----------


## jcool

Tactica...
Ei tullut Nomadia, mutta tuli pirteä Bronson C XL -koossa. 12,4 kg polkimilla.

On se hieno.

...
Tuonko näkis liikkeellä, yrittäisin ajaa kiinni, jotta näkee paremmin. Hieno!!!

----------


## Hippo

Tuommosella mennään kolmestaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tuommosella



No ny on hyvä meininki!

----------


## Jumo

> Tuommosella mennään kolmestaan.



Nyt ei hahmota, istuuko joku siis tuossa lankulla tuossa välissä ja pitää tuosta ohjaustangosta ? Millä sen matkustajan jalat pidetään pois pinnojen välistä ?

----------


## Hippo

Siinä se istuu, välissä. Jalat lepää vielä tällä hetkellä tuossa vinoputken päällä, viritelmiä tulossa homman parantamiseksi... Pienet nystyrätapit riittänee.

----------


## Jooseppi

Tacticalla on kyllä nätti bronssoni! Jestas

Laitetaas tännekkin oma budjetti-strutsi


jpg images

----------


## a81

Ensimmäinen oma pyöräprojekti vihdoinkin valmiina (jotain pientä hienosäätö vielä tiedossa....)
80% osista vanhasta krossarista (hiilari josta runko halkesi), runko edullisesti UK:sta. Ekan työmatkalenkin perusteella hyvä hankinta CC:hen, työmatkoille ja lasten kanssa lenkkeilyyn.

----------


## Juha_H

E-Bullit esittäytyy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Todella siisti e-bullit.

----------


## latuman

Toiha eliminoi auton täysin. siisti vehe

----------


## puffe

^^^
e-bullit?!? 
Oletko itse bygannut vai saako noita ihan valmiina hyllystä, siis sähkötuoliversiona?
Avaa nyt vähän, mihin käyttöön olet bullitin hankkinut. 
Ihan vaan lopuksi: HIENO ON!

----------


## Juha_H

Runko on tanskasta ja loput osat ympäri eurooppaa, ja sähköosat tilattu pitkin maailmaa. mm. olemmat kiekot on joutunut kasaamaan itse. Tasoihin ja noihin kotelointeihin on menny hiha-arviolta 100 tuntia työaikaa - piti opetella mm vanerin taivuttaminen ja tuli huomattua, että tuollainen kahteen suuntaan kaareva aaltomuoto ei ollut ihan helpoin työstettävä ensimmäiseksi harjoituskappaleeksi. Lisäksi rojujen mahduttaminen fillariin oli lopulta aikamoista millipeliä.

Pyörä on rakennettu korvaamaan autolla liikkumista niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Viimeviikolla tuli tehtyä eka kokousreissu fillarilla, läppäri ja suunnitelmapiirustukset kulki lavalla ja 10km päässä sijainneelle kokouspaikalle päästiin siisteissä toimistovaatteissa mukavasti hikoilematta ja ilman pysäköintiongelmia. Ja kotiin jatkaessa ruuhkia sai seurata sivusta osallistumatta niihin itse  :Hymy: 

Edit: Tässä vielä yksi kuva viikonlopulta kun lähdettiin koiran kanssa moikkaamaan mun vanhempia. [Koirakuljetus]

----------


## Halloo halloo

Hieno on. Hattu nousee.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

👍

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sakuvaan

> Runko on tanskasta ja loput osat ympäri eurooppaa, ja sähköosat tilattu pitkin maailmaa. mm. olemmat kiekot on joutunut kasaamaan itse. Tasoihin ja noihin kotelointeihin on menny hiha-arviolta 100 tuntia työaikaa - piti opetella mm vanerin taivuttaminen ja tuli huomattua, että tuollainen kahteen suuntaan kaareva aaltomuoto ei ollut ihan helpoin työstettävä ensimmäiseksi harjoituskappaleeksi. Lisäksi rojujen mahduttaminen fillariin oli lopulta aikamoista millipeliä.
> 
> Pyörä on rakennettu korvaamaan autolla liikkumista niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Viimeviikolla tuli tehtyä eka kokousreissu fillarilla, läppäri ja suunnitelmapiirustukset kulki lavalla ja 10km päässä sijainneelle kokouspaikalle päästiin siisteissä toimistovaatteissa mukavasti hikoilematta ja ilman pysäköintiongelmia. Ja kotiin jatkaessa ruuhkia sai seurata sivusta osallistumatta niihin itse 
> 
> Edit: Tässä vielä yksi kuva viikonlopulta kun lähdettiin koiran kanssa moikkaamaan mun vanhempia. [Koirakuljetus]



Samalla idiksellä mun e-PugOpsi rakennettu, noilla voi kiusaa jyrkissä mäissä kippurasarvia  :Vink:

----------


## slow

> E-Bullit..



Ehdottomasti siisteintä mitä täällä on näkynyt aikoihin.

----------


## Sarpale

Semmonen elementtikerrostalon kokonen peukku e-Bullille!

----------


## Tapsa84



----------


## Diipadaapa

> ...
> 
> Edit: Tässä vielä yksi kuva viikonlopulta kun lähdettiin koiran kanssa moikkaamaan mun vanhempia. [Koirakuljetus]



Ääh, odotin jotain tanskan doggia korvat lepattamassa viimassa. Ei vaan, erittäin hieno fillari.  :Hymy: 

Mitenkäs akku kestää jos massaa on isommin kyydissä?

----------


## MTS

> E-Bullit esittäytyy



Nostan kypärää. Ässä peli.

----------


## Tank Driver

Paistaako Tapsan etuhaarukasta päivä läpi?!

Bullitti kelpaisi tännekin.

----------


## puffe

> Runko on tanskasta ja loput osat ympäri eurooppaa, ja sähköosat tilattu pitkin maailmaa. mm. olemmat kiekot on joutunut kasaamaan itse. Tasoihin ja noihin kotelointeihin on menny hiha-arviolta 100 tuntia työaikaa - piti opetella mm vanerin taivuttaminen ja tuli huomattua, että tuollainen kahteen suuntaan kaareva aaltomuoto ei ollut ihan helpoin työstettävä ensimmäiseksi harjoituskappaleeksi. Lisäksi rojujen mahduttaminen fillariin oli lopulta aikamoista millipeliä.



Harmistus, että et tehnyt rakentelusta omaa topiikkia. Olisi ollut varmasti yksi mielenkiintoisimmista projekteista ja varmasti yksi seuratuimmista. 
Onkos E-Bullit nyt sähköavusteinen polkupyörä vai sähköpyörä? 
Ilmeisesti olet sijoitellut akut kuljetusalustan alle, onko niitä normipyörään nähden enemmän ja kuinka pitkälle yhdellä latuksella huristellaan?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Jostain iski pakottava tarve hybridiin ja olin jo ostaa valmiina. Nurkissa lojunut Dacon-raami (tavallinen 26" maasturi) kuitenkin vaikutti kelvolliselle aihiolle ja kiinasta jäykkä keula tilaukseen ja fillaritorilta halvimmat 28" levynavalliset kiekot alle ja hybridihän sieltä tallista putkahti. 32mm TourRideillä vaikuttaa ihan kepeästi liikkuvalle, ainakin täpärin rinnalla.

----------


## Juha_H

Kiitokset kehuista  :Hymy: 




> Harmistus, että et tehnyt rakentelusta omaa topiikkia. Olisi ollut varmasti yksi mielenkiintoisimmista projekteista ja varmasti yksi seuratuimmista. 
> Onkos E-Bullit nyt sähköavusteinen polkupyörä vai sähköpyörä? 
> Ilmeisesti olet sijoitellut akut kuljetusalustan alle, onko niitä normipyörään nähden enemmän ja kuinka pitkälle yhdellä latuksella huristellaan?



Tuolla sähköpyöräketjussa on enemmän juttua detaljeista ja jatketaan siellä niin pysyy tämän ketjun tarkoitus "fillarigalleriana" http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...79#post2206779 . Akku riittää ~80km ajoon "hanat tiskissä" ilman kuntoilua/hikoilua ja jos avittaa itse enemmän niin sitten pidemmälle. En ole huomannut ainakaan vielä että kuormalla olisi ratkaisevaa eroa kantamaan. Tuon koiran kuljetuskopin kanssa tuli kyllä huomattua että tuulipinta-alaa on aika reilusti mutta onneksi yhdistelmän massa tasoitti menoa. Tarkoitus olisi tehdä rakentelusta joku nettisivu kun vaan löytyisi ilta-pari aikaa.

----------


## arctic biker

Juhan tavarafillari menee mun pyörä-arvomaailmassa aivan korkeimmalle tasolle. Onnitteluni! Taitaa olla eka tällä saitilla jossa on ketjusuoja. Siitä lisäpisteet ja toki Juha ajaa tätä ilman kypärää, alan pikkuhiljaa ymmärtää homman.

Jsavilaan fillari edustaa erinomaisen kunniakkaasti tätä toista vähemmän rahaa käytettyä päätä. Tuossa on kasattu vanhaan runkoon oikein toimiva vehje järkihintaisilla ja kestävillä ynnä hyvin toimivilla osilla sikäli kuin SLX-kammet antaa osviittaa. Harkitte ny kuiten lokasuojien laittoa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tarkoitus olisi tehdä rakentelusta joku nettisivu kun vaan löytyisi ilta-pari aikaa Juha H



Laita ihmeessä, veikkaan ettei Suomen maassa kovin montaa löyvy jotka vastaavaan pystyvät. Jos Englanniksi saat sivut aikaan niin kohde-ryhmä laajenee.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Kastelukannulle ja harjalle tuli käyttöä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

juu välillä on..😎

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 8 1/2

> Ei tullut Nomadia, mutta tuli pirteä Bronson C XL -koossa. 12,4 kg polkimilla.
> 
> On se hieno.



On se!

----------


## brilleaux

Juha H:n Bullit ja mies itse ansaitsevat kyllä syvän kumarruksen. Upeaa. Kaikinpuolin.

----------


## Vito78

> Kastelukannulle ja harjalle tuli käyttöä.



Valehteleeko mun silmät vai onko toi ajoasento "melko sporttinen"??


Lähetetty mun ikiomasta iPhone 4 Ässästä...

----------


## JackOja

> Valehteleeko mun silmät vai onko toi ajoasento "melko sporttinen"??



Ei. On.





> Ps. 50 punnerrusta jokaiselle ajoasennon arvostelijalle

----------


## PeeHoo

> Todella siisti e-bullit.



... ja kuvakin on upea!

----------


## slow

> *_maasturista hybridi*_



Nerokasta. Houkutteleva ajatus.

----------


## FRE_A_K

Sparkille ja E Bullitille vihreitä kuulia.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TPP

> Kastelukannulle ja harjalle tuli käyttöä.



Tsiisus...

----------


## niplo

Olipas upea keli ajella tänään! Sai kyllä pistää vaatteet pesuun kahden tunnin rymistelyn jälkeen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Viimeiset päivitykset...




Speksit:

Planet X - XLS 105

Kiekot:          Stan's ZTR Alpha 340 24/28H
Renkaat:       Michelin ProRace 3 28mm
Osasarja:      Shimano 105
Kammet:       Sram Force Carbon
Keskiö:         Hope Ceramic
Jarrut:          Avid BB7 Road/Hope 160mm Levyt
Satula:         San Marco Ponza
Tolppa:         Ritchey WCS Carbon
Stemmi:        Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix C260
Tanko:          Ritchey Superlogic Logic II
Polkimet:      Ritchey WCS Ti

Kuvan kokoonpanossa 8,35kg 
Kakkos kiekoilla - Selcof WHT29/Continental CycloXKing 35mm paino 9,1kg

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Nerokasta. Houkutteleva ajatus.



Mitä muuta ne hybridit on kuin maastureita joissa on isot ja kapeat kiekot ja renkaat?

mobiilivempaimesta Tapatalkilla ja ihan vaan niiden muiden kiusaksi

----------


## Gibsy

> Viimeiset päivitykset...



Kannattaisiko vielä kuitenkin harkita tuota stongan asentoa?

----------


## MTBVespa

> Kannattaisiko vielä kuitenkin harkita tuota stongan asentoa?



Mitähän tuossa kuvassa on tapahtunut? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Aivan kuin stongan vasen eli taaempi puoli olis edes vähän siedettävämmässä asennossa kun jarrukahvan asentoa vaikka katsoo mutta etummainen eli oikea puoli on ihan päin seiniä (tai kattoa...).

----------


## MTBVespa

Toi kuva on vaa jotenkin vääristyny laidoilta, epäilisin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuvakulma ja objektiivi vääristää.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Mitä muuta ne hybridit on kuin maastureita joissa on isot ja kapeat kiekot ja renkaat?
> 
> mobiilivempaimesta Tapatalkilla ja ihan vaan niiden muiden kiusaksi



Nimenomaan siitä se ajatus lähti että että hybridihän on maasturi+kapeat renkaat, niin miksi ostaa yks laite lisää nurkkiin jos muutaman kympin lisäinvestoinnilla saa olemassa olevista romuista kasattua vastaavan. Ja tuohan muuntuu tarvittaessa vartissa maasturi-moodiin kunhan vaan on osat käsillä ja maastokeulassa on alakooli+käpy paikallaan. Aika monipuolinen laite siis.

----------


## kmw

[QUOTE.niplo] *Kona*[/QUOTE]

Asiallinen maastokulkine, sanoisin.

H.C:n muovi Planeetta näyttää livenä ihan söpöltä. Nyt on virtuoosinen valokuvaustaiteilija saanut kumman kuva  :Hymy:

----------


## MARA84

Tämmösellä sitä on ajettu nyt 10v. Alkuperäistä ei ole enään kuin runko, ohjaustanko ja vaihde/jarru vivut. Juuri sain remontoitua ajokuntoon taas.
Pyörähän on Tunturi F18

Tuossa vielä vanhus ja uusi maasturi yhteiskuvassa

----------


## kaakeli

Tällanen tuli hommattua pitkän maastopyöräilytauon jälkeen (13v). Mukavaa oli vaikkei oikein tekniikkaa ollu  :Leveä hymy: 
Eihän tää mikään huippupyörä ole, koska hintaa oli vain 500e, mut on tossa hyviäkin osia, vaikka joitain varmaan saakin vaihdella tulevaisuudessa. Tarkoitus ois pitää tätä kauan vähintäänkin kakkospyöränä, koska miellyttää omaa silmää.

----------


## T_2

Nyt on osia päivitetty taas siihen malliin että kuvapäivitystä pukkaa! Kuvissa siis pari vuotta vanha Tunturin kisakireä ja kauniisti muotoiltu huippumaastopyörä. Pyörän paino on uskomattoman höyhenenkeveä 14,2 kiloa polkimineen! 



Pyörään on asennettu Howitzer-dh keskiö, joka auttaa siirtämään poljentavoiman mahdollisimman tehokkaasti tiehen. Tubeless-kumit antavat luottamusta vaikeissakin paikoissa, nythän tuossa on toki sisäkumit paikallaan kun litku oli asentaessa loppu.



Päivityslistalla olisi vielä leveämpi ohjaustanko, jotta ajaminen olisi vakaampaa myös kaikkein jyrkimmissä ja vauhdikkaimmissa alamäissä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Sinänsä pirteä ilmestys. Ihan vaan kuvan perusteella: paljonko ohjainkannatinta jää emäputken sisään? Näyttää pelottavasti klassikkoratkaisulta (sanoisinko perehtymättömien taholta), jossa sen uudenkin upean ja leveän ohjaustangon käteen jääminen rytyytyksissä on aika todennäköistä. Fillarin ohjattavuus ja muukin hallinta heikkenee siinä vaiheessa oleellisesti.  :Cool:  (Pitäisi se vähintään viisi senttiä olla näkymättömissä).

----------


## T_2

Kiitoksia kauniista sanoista ja huolenpidosta Hääppönen! Tuo stemmi on justiinsa siinä minimimerkin rajalla. Vähän tosiaan kiinnostaisi laittaa leveämpi tanko kun tuo nykyinen on aivan holtiton jo kaupunkiajossa. 

Tuohon pitäisi laittaa quill-adapteri ja uusi stemmi, sekä tuo satulaputken päällä näkyvä putki pitäis katkaista näkymättömiin. Siten saisi aika nätisti mustat putkiosat. Stemmejä olisikin valmiina mutta tuo quill-adapteri pitäisi hommata, enkä ole vielä valmis sijoittamaan tuohon pyörään niin suurta määrää, eli yli kymmentä euroa rahaa.

----------


## slade

Missäs tunturin etujarru?

----------


## T_2

Etujarrusta on sellainen muovinen osio ns. paskana jonka takia toisen  längen jousi ei pysy enää paikoillaan. Viime talven oli kiinni upouudet  Tektron mt-15 länget (On-onelta 5 e per pää, nyt näyttää taas hinnat  nousseen). Siskoni pyöränkorjaus vei juuri äskettäin Tunasta jarrut, kiekot ja  muuta.

Jos nyt olisi käytössä etujarru, testaisin toki minkälaista jarrupintaa tuolta vanteen maalin alta paljastuu. Boonuksena tuo Novatecin paska etunapa syö suoraan sekä 6-pultti-, että centerlock-levyjä!

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuommoinen xc mankeli pyörii remedyn kaverina. Vakiosta muutoksina voimansiirto vaihdettu 1*10:n, rallinaaman 36t limpulla. Vaihtuu 34:een.

----------


## Polun tukko

ommoinen xc mankeli pyörii remedyn kaverina. Vakiosta muutoksina voimansiirto vaihdettu 1*10:n, rallinaaman 36t limpulla. Vaihtuu 34:een.

----------


## J_K

7,56kg, uudet kiekot ja tanko ja taitaa olla tolppakin vaihtunut. Kuva nyt on mitä on, kun on kuvarastikuva.

----------


## timoma

Tollanen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Lisää kuvaa ja jotain projektihöpinää YV:n puolella.

----------


## snowfake

> Tollanen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Lisää kuvaa ja jotain projektihöpinää YV:n puolella.



Oranssi on kyllä hienoin rungon väri ratapyöräänkin.

----------


## TimoF

> Planet X - XLS 105



Onks toi Whiskyn haarukka? paljonkomaksoijaolikomuunvärisiä

----------


## Jsavilaa

Viikon päivitykset Scalpeliin (ZTR Crestit, 2.25" Ronit litkuilla ja Ashima/Avid G2 levyt) ja tuore kuva. Vaihteeksi uskalsi punnita; ilman polkimia 9.6 kiloa. Kumit vaihtuu 2.1" Rane+Roneihin kun 2.25" osuu näemmä hieman takasvingiin.

----------


## JohannesP

> Tollanen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Lisää kuvaa ja jotain projektihöpinää YV:n puolella.



Ei tuu YV foorumia seurattua, mutta tämän projektin takia tuli käytyä siellä puolella viikottain. Hieno siitä tulikin ja väri mukavan pirteä yhdistettynä mustaan.

----------


## Mika T.

Parempi kuva Mojosta. Uusi satula täydentää mustakeltaisen väriteeman...lisäksi rokkirinkula vaihtunut ja takapakkaan ilmestynyt t-rex hirviöratas.

----------


## Lammila

Komia Ibis tossa ylempänä!

Mun sinkula:

----------


## Gibsy

> Nyt on osia päivitetty taas siihen malliin että kuvapäivitystä pukkaa! Kuvissa siis pari vuotta vanha Tunturin kisakireä ja kauniisti muotoiltu huippumaastopyörä. Pyörän paino on uskomattoman höyhenenkeveä 14,2 kiloa polkimineen!



Onko tämä nyt sitä ironiaa? Tuntsa on lähempänä 20 kuin kaksi vuotta vanha ja kisakireydestä ja höyhenenkeveydestä en sano mitään.

----------


## kmw

Täysjuustosinkulalle peukaloita. Niitä ei paljonkaan näy.

----------


## T_2

> Onko tämä nyt sitä ironiaa? Tuntsa on lähempänä 20 kuin kaksi vuotta vanha ja kisakireydestä ja höyhenenkeveydestä en sano mitään.



On jotain sellaista, yritin ammentaa inspiraatiota P-pummin ja Forlonin kirjallisista helmistä.

----------


## Justiina

Minusta tuntsapläjäys oli oikein loistava piristysruiske tässä ketjussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Bronson C X01

----------


## Juniper

Rootmiller sai uuden satulan 

Kuva tuoreeltaan lenkin jälkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## slow

> Minusta tuntsapläjäys oli oikein loistava piristysruiske tässä ketjussa



Kuten myös omasta mielestäni. Peukaloinen.

----------


## TPP

> Viikon päivitykset Scalpeliin (ZTR Crestit, 2.25" Ronit litkuilla ja Ashima/Avid G2 levyt) ja tuore kuva. Vaihteeksi uskalsi punnita; ilman polkimia 9.6 kiloa. Kumit vaihtuu 2.1" Rane+Roneihin kun 2.25" osuu näemmä hieman takasvingiin.



Tyylikäs Scalpel! Valkoiset kiekot, satula + stemmi kruunaavat kokonaisuuden.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onks toi Whiskyn haarukka? paljonkomaksoijaolikomuunvärisiä



Haarukka on ihan Planet X XLS (182,30€) haarukka joka tulee fillarin mukana vakiona, saatavilla erillisenä räikeän mustan värisenä ja hillityn Team Flanders värisenä. KLICKS!

----------


## Sirkkeli

Hienot Scalpel, Mojo ja varsinkin  sinkula-Propain edellisellä sivulla.. peukaloita.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Minusta tuntsapläjäys oli oikein loistava piristysruiske tässä ketjussa



Kyllä  :Leveä hymy:  ohjauskulmakin on niin jyrkkä että näyttää melkein miinusmerkkiseltä  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Eaud

Meikän GTi Tanuki. 
Orkkiksesta poiketen FSA Bash ringi, Leveämpi riser tanko, nuken flatit, ulukonäkösyistä isommat jarrut ja 130-> 150mm keulamodi ja kuranheittäjä.

----------


## phebis

Tänään tuli paketti maksalaatikkoa Saksasta

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Komia Ibis tossa ylempänä!
> 
> Mun sinkulat:



Miten tollanen sinkula pelittää Deehoossa?

----------


## Stinky

Tämänkesän ajopyörä alkaa näyttämään valmiilta, kiekkosetti tulee vielä vaihtumaan ja mahdollisesti jotain pientä muutakin osaa. Cube AMS SHPC (SLT):

----------


## stumpe

> Tänään tuli paketti maksalaatikkoa Saksasta



Hieno! Minkä kokoinen runko, painaako alle 9kg?

----------


## Tank Driver

Tainnut maksalaatikkoon lirvahtaa vähän rusinoitakin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoja by Germany! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

[IMG][/IMG]

Kokeillaas uudestaan
Bronson C X01

----------


## LJL

Hieno Radon ja Cube!!

----------


## vema60

Uusi kuva kun kerran tuubi ja satula vaihtunu.

----------


## phebis

> Hieno! Minkä kokoinen runko, painaako alle 9kg?



Runko on 20" (kuski 188cm). Painosta en tiedä.. mutta pitää punnita kunhan vielä heittää sisäkumit pois.
Yllätyksenä pyörässä oli kiinni MRP:n ohjuri, vaikka sitä ei spekseissä/kuvissa ollut.

----------


## latuman

määki haluun tommosen maastopyörän mutta en pysy juurakossa pystyssä. niin että höh

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Todella hieno Bronson tuossa ylempänä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 0802905

Muutoksia viime kerrasta: jarrut, voimansiirto ja kumit. Takalevy vaihtunee 160seksi. Kännyräpsy. Haltialassa ei ollutkaan enää possuja=(

----------


## maalinni

Niner on pyöräporno osastoa.

----------


## Vema

Varaosahyllyjä penkomalla vaimolle äitienpäivälahja...

----------


## kmw

> Niner on pyöräporno osastoa.



+1

----------


## Mattia

> Niner on pyöräporno osastoa.



Kampi jo ihan pystyssä.

----------


## slow

> Niner on pyöräporno osastoa.



+2.  Lääh..

----------


## brilleaux

Omaan silmään noi 29" on järjestään rumia. Epäsuhtaisia.

Anteeksi.

----------


## Ettan

Tämmösellä mennään nyt....

----------


## LJL

Huh-huijakkaa stemmiä..

----------


## Teppo

> Huh-huijakkaa stemmiä..



Sehän on kuin tuo Ninerin stemmi mutta toisin päin, rumia molemmat.

----------


## Ettan

LJL : ei selkä kestä matalempaa ajoasentoa, vielä. Tankokin on miehekäs 48cm levee. Kun kuski on tämmönen möhkö, niin joutuu soveltamaan. Teppo : Juu ei se kaunis ole, mutta mulle tärkeintä on, et tolla on todella hauska polkea. Ehkä saan alkuperäsen stemmin paikoilleen syksyyn mennessä, kun kuljettaja on -20kg  :Vink:  .....

----------


## jcool

Moro, uusi stumpy kuski ilmoittatutuu! Trek jäykkiksen jälkeen aivan kuutamolla miten tuolla ajetaan :-) Hauskaa ainakin on ku runttaa kivikoissa menemään. Yllättävän raskas kulkine verrattuna jäykkäperään. No eiköhän se siitä vielä ku oppii...

----------


## MRa

Ei varsinaisesti oma, mutta kundille kasattu ja meikäläisen vanhoista osista.  Mukavaa kun vartta on tullut jo sen verran että käy 26" kiekot ja muutoinkin "normiosat".  Kyseessä siis 14" Inbred.  Vuoden päästä varmaan osat siirtyy 16" Inbred:iin.

My build from today for my son.  He totally loved it! by MaukoR, on Flickr

DSC02016 by MaukoR, on Flickr

Nyttemmin on jo siirrytty myös lukkopolkimiin.

----------


## stumpe

> Moro, uusi stumpy kuski ilmoittatutuu! Trek jäykkiksen jälkeen aivan kuutamolla miten tuolla ajetaan :-) Hauskaa ainakin on ku runttaa kivikoissa menemään. Yllättävän raskas kulkine verrattuna jäykkäperään. No eiköhän se siitä vielä ku oppii...



Makee peli. Toi spessun musta/syaani väritys on kyl nannaa.  :Hymy:  Äkkiseltään katoin että olis ollu enduro comppi.

Lisää jerkkua reisiin nii kevenee meno  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

> Makee peli. Toi spessun musta/syaani väritys on kyl nannaa.  Äkkiseltään katoin että olis ollu enduro comppi.
> 
> Lisää jerkkua reisiin nii kevenee meno



Jep, säätöajoa tein. Pari hullua kiveä tuli vedettyä yli ja yks kunnon hyppy :-) Lukkopolkimet vois huomenna ruuvata paikalle. Pyörä suorastaan herää henkiin ku vetää alamäkeen. Ihan uskomaton pito verrattuna ku vertaa jäykkäperällä alamäkeen. Renkaat on myös hyvät, mutta raskaat.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Yllättävän raskas kulkine...



Moottori olet sinä!  :Hymy: 

Pinnaheijastimista voi aloittaa keventelyn. 

Hieno.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tämmösellä mennään nyt....



Onnittelut uudelle pyörälle. Minusta stemmi on siisti ja tarkoituksenmukainen. Ainakin rehellisempi näin kuin droppi stemmi spaceripinon päällä, niin kuin monella muulla on ollut tapana laittaa.

----------


## snowfake

> Makee peli. Toi spessun musta/syaani väritys on kyl nannaa.  Äkkiseltään katoin että olis ollu enduro comppi.
> 
> Lisää jerkkua reisiin nii kevenee meno



Ihan ku Canyonin Nerve AL 20:ssä väritys vai  :Vink:

----------


## stumpe

> Ihan ku Canyonin Nerve AL 20:ssä väritys vai



Ai katos vaan!  :Leveä hymy:  Spessun grafiikka kyl IMO coolimpi.

----------


## V-P.V

Erään kasari "klassikon" toinen tuleminen. Varmaan aika monelle foorumilaiselle tuttu peli nuoruudesta. Taisi olla myydyimpiä luokassaan ja jollen ihan väärin muista niin ihan TM:n testi voittaja  :Hymy:   Joku sanonut että p..kan kiillottaminen ei kannata. Ehkä ei mutta mukava se on ajaa.


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Tästä lähdettiin..

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## syklopaatti

> Moro, uusi stumpy kuski ilmoittatutuu! Trek jäykkiksen jälkeen aivan kuutamolla miten tuolla ajetaan :-) Hauskaa ainakin on ku runttaa kivikoissa menemään. Yllättävän raskas kulkine verrattuna jäykkäperään. No eiköhän se siitä vielä ku oppii...



Hieno Stumpjumpperi. Sen kun hoksaat ,ettei tolla tartte kiertää ,väistää tai välittää puoliakaan niistä esteistä mitä ennen niinrupee vauhtia ja hauskuutta löytymään.
Sit kattelet vaan et mistä pääsis ilmaan. :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Renkaat on myös hyvät, mutta raskaat.



Elähän nyt. Kummatkin painaa alle 800g. tais jopa olla painavampi joyain 755g.
Kevyethän noi on tollaseen allmountain pyörään. Hyvä setti tuo g-control ja purgatory. Syksyllä sit limajuuriin vaihdat purgatoryn taakse ja käyt hakee spessulta
Butcher controllin eteen niin meno eikun paranee.
Kun sulla vauhdit kasvaa jäykkiksen jälkeen väkisinkin tommosella tykillä niin ymmärrät hyvin pian miksi ei kannata kevyimpiä nakinkuoria laittaa alle. 
Veikkaan et jos ajat haastavassa maastossa niin Ground control on jo kyljistä kankailla syksyllä.

----------


## kaakku

V-P.V:llä upea maantiefillari!

----------


## Uninen

> Taas näitä estetiikan asiantuntijoita...



Ainiin. Eihän tämän ketjun pyörien ulkonäöstä saa olla kuin yhtä mieltä. No jarruletkuja on luvallista solvata liian pitkiksi. Kaikki muu on vain mahtavan upeaa. Vai oliko se taikasana '29"' tässä se juttu?

Tästäkin huolimatta myös minä olen sitä mieltä onhan ne 29" lähes poikkeuksetta kummallisen näköisiä (=rumia). Sitten kun runkokoko kasvaa jonnekin 23" ja siitä eteenpäin, niin ne alkavat olla ok. Siinä vaiheessa 26" taas alkaa näyttää vähän rumalta, kun ovat liian pienen näköiset.

----------


## jcool

> Hieno Stumpjumpperi. Sen kun hoksaat ,ettei tolla tartte kiertää ,väistää tai välittää puoliakaan niistä esteistä mitä ennen niinrupee vauhtia ja hauskuutta löytymään.
> Sit kattelet vaan et mistä pääsis ilmaan.



Tää on just sitä! Enpä olis uskonut, että takaraivoon on juurtunut tietyt ajaotavat. Sitä vaan yrittää huterasti kiertää kiviä ym. Sitten napsahti päässä ja alkoi oikein etsiin haasteita. Paita kastui ja keuhkot tuli pihalle :-) Paras hetki oli kun hoksas polun vieressä ison kiven, joka oli sammaleinen. Jäykkiksellä olis väistänyt, mutta pitihän sitä kokeilla! Hyvin lensi pyörä ja nätisti laskeutui. Tuossa hypyssä nuorentui heti 5v! Hitto kun olis aikaisemmin jo ostanut. Parempi myöhään ku ei milloinkaan. Wink, wink...!

----------


## Uomo

> Erään kasari "klassikon" toinen tuleminen. Varmaan aika monelle foorumilaiselle tuttu peli nuoruudesta. Taisi olla myydyimpiä luokassaan ja jollen ihan väärin muista niin ihan TM:n testi voittaja   Joku sanonut että p..kan kiillottaminen ei kannata. Ehkä ei mutta mukava se on ajaa.



Pirtsakka väri ja kokonaisuutenakin toimii. Nishiki Trim Master?

----------


## Uomo

> Uusi kuva kun kerran tuubi ja satula vaihtunu.



Ai että! Näyttäisi olevan vielä melko hyvässä kunnossa kaikin puolin.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Pirtsakka väri ja kokonaisuutenakin toimii. Nishiki Trim Master?



Vai Batavus? (Vai mikä se nyt oli...).

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Nyttemmin on jo siirrytty myös lukkopolkimiin.



Asiahan ei minulle kuulu, mutta itse antaisin aloittelijan(?) opetella kunnollisen jalkatekniikan fläteillä ennenkuin oppii kaiken (paitsi polkemisen) väärin lukkiksilla.
Nuo muovipolkimet vaan pitäisi antaa vaikka jollekin poljingrindejä tekevälle BMX-jannulle ja laittaa maastopyörään kunnon piikeillä varustetut polkimet.

Jos poljinjeesustelu ei kuulu tähän topikkiin, niin moderoikaa tämä viesti pois.

----------


## V-P.V

> Vai Batavus? (Vai mikä se nyt oli...).



Kyllä Uomo osui oikeaa. Trim Masterihan se siinä. Laitoin saman säikeen alle vielä kuvan mistä projekti lähti.
Ehkä saan hyväksynnän syylle jonka takia "tuhosin" pyörän alkuperäisen kokonaisuuden ja erityisesti värimaailman  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Muutoksia viime kerrasta: jarrut, voimansiirto ja kumit. Takalevy vaihtunee 160seksi. Kännyräpsy. Haltialassa ei ollutkaan enää possuja=(



Tuo Niner herättää halut, nimittäin omistamisen...

Ja Slam the Stem-addiktina peukutan sporttista stemmikulmaa!

----------


## Gibsy

Bianchi-Ettanilla taitaa olla suhteellisen jäykkä selkä jos tuolla stemmillä on miellyttävä ajaa..

----------


## jojo^^

Tällä on menty pari vuotta, mutta kilsoja on tullut kyllä hävettävän vähän maastossa. Tänä kesänä ajattelin tsempata. Kuva on tällä kertaa taattua iPhone-laatua... Pahoittelut.

----------


## Oz

Kun kattoo noita Spessun vaijerinvetoja, ymmärtää kyllä, miksi yritetään kuumeisesti kehittää langattomia sähkövaihteita.

----------


## brilleaux

> Kun kattoo noita Spessun vaijerinvetoja, ymmärtää kyllä, miksi yritetään kuumeisesti kehittää langattomia sähkövaihteita.



 Kysehän on vain spessun tavasta. Jaksan tuota kyllä kummastella edelleen; Miksi? Mikä järki?
Ei tuon ratkaisemiseen langattomia vaihteita tarvita...
Jollain inssillä on kai joku näkemys/perustelu, ei ole mulle vielä auennut.

----------


## brilleaux

> Taas näitä estetiikan asiantuntijoita...



Mä olen estetiikan asiantuntija. Jokainen meistä on. Kun lauotaan OMIA mielipiteitä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kysehän on vain spessun tavasta. Jaksan tuota kyllä kummastella edelleen; Miksi? Mikä järki?
> Ei tuon ratkaisemiseen langattomia vaihteita tarvita...
> Jollain inssillä on kai joku näkemys/perustelu, ei ole mulle vielä auennut.



Veikkaan että hinta/työmäärä mikä menee kaapelointikiinnikeiden tinaamiseen per runko.

----------


## reappear

Tässä kuva Fattystä nykykokoonpanolla.



Linkki isompaan versioon.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Ettan
Mikä Bianchi? Intense, Impulso, Infinito, Sempre?

----------


## jcool

> Moro, uusi stumpy kuski ilmoittatutuu! Trek jäykkiksen jälkeen aivan kuutamolla miten tuolla ajetaan :-) Hauskaa ainakin on ku runttaa kivikoissa menemään. Yllättävän raskas kulkine verrattuna jäykkäperään. No eiköhän se siitä vielä ku oppii...



Pitänee hiukan lisätä kommenttia ku oli gps tällä kertaa päällä. Samoja vauhteja näkyy menevän ku jäykkiksellä. Uskoltaa vielä kaverin kans lenkille, kun ei tipu kyydistä :-) Vaihteita en hallitse kyllä yhtään. Siitä hyvä esimerkki, kun Oulussa ellinkukkulan laskun jälkeen olin väärällä rattaalla ja en ehtinyt pykältää pienemmälle rattaalle. Muutenkin ylämäessä iski paniikki, kun oli jalat lukkopolkimissa ja vauhti nolla :-) Onneksi älysin irrottautua...Nää on näitä amatöörin juttuja, kun en ole oikein tottunut lukkopolkimiin vielä.

----------


## Ettan

> Ettan
> Mikä Bianchi? Intense, Impulso, Infinito, Sempre?



Infinito CV Ultegra Di2.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Infinito CV Ultegra Di2.



 Mistä hää osti ja mitämaks?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

29' siirytty ihan eri ajella kun 26. .Satula vaihettu ja kurasuojat laitettu tankokin vaihtuu myöhemmin. .muuten Hyvä Kombo😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika T.

> Tässä kuva Fattystä nykykokoonpanolla.



  Tää on kyllä jotenkin brutaalin hiano. Mikähän tässä nyt on kun alkaa läski kiinnostaa...satulakulma itselle hassu, mutta mulla ei olekaan mitkään isot kassit.

----------


## Ettan

> Mistä hää osti ja mitämaks?



Virkkalan urheiluliike Lohjalta, hintaa en viitsi paljastaa.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Virkkalan urheiluliike Lohjalta, hintaa en viitsi paljastaa.



No jopas sitä nyt ollaa epäreiluja.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Sambe

> Hieno Stumpjumpperi. Sen kun hoksaat ,ettei tolla tartte kiertää ,väistää tai välittää puoliakaan niistä esteistä mitä ennen niinrupee vauhtia ja hauskuutta löytymään.
> Sit kattelet vaan et mistä pääsis ilmaan.



Komppaan kyllä täysin tuota ettei tartte väistää tai kiertää. Oma 26" Kona vaihtui juuri samanlaiseen mutta Evo Comppiin. Kyllä saa suruttaa laskea päin. Ainut mitä olen miettinyt Formula C1 vaihtoa uusiin. Jarruissa on kyllä se hyvä puoli ettei ota läheskään niin räjähtävästi kiinni kuin vanhat XT mutta välillä tuota tehoa kaipaisi enemmänkin mitä C1 on antaa.

----------


## Ettan

> No jopas sitä nyt ollaa epäreiluja.



Joo en mä sen takia, mut kaupassa oli niin monta "muuttujaa" et en jaksa laskea hintaa. Sanotaan et sain sen todella hyvään hintaan....  :Vink:

----------


## jabi

Viime vuonna släkkäilin, mutta nyt vihdoin oma sotaratsu nähtäväksi.

----------


## jcool

> Komppaan kyllä täysin tuota ettei tartte väistää tai kiertää. Oma 26" Kona vaihtui juuri samanlaiseen mutta Evo Comppiin. Kyllä saa suruttaa laskea päin. Ainut mitä olen miettinyt Formula C1 vaihtoa uusiin. Jarruissa on kyllä se hyvä puoli ettei ota läheskään niin räjähtävästi kiinni kuin vanhat XT mutta välillä tuota tehoa kaipaisi enemmänkin mitä C1 on antaa.



Kompaan jarruja myös. Etujarru varsinkin on ihan lussu, ei todellakaan ota räjähtävästi. Liikkeessä ilmasivat, mutta silti esim. kahvan liikerata tuntuu liian pitkältä, vaikka olen kyllä yrittänyt säätää lyhyemmäksi siitä ruuvista. Tänään vedin hullun alamäen, joka päättyy ojaan ja siitä tielle. Jarruja olis voinut olla enemmänkin ko. tilanteessa, mutta sain kuitenkin pysähtymään. Etujousto pelasti aika paljon, kun ojasta päästelin yli. Ei olis vanhalla pyörällä ehkä onnistunut, olisinkohan lentänyt sarven yli. Mahtava pyörä :-) joka päivä keksii jotain uutta...

----------


## pööräilijä

Pyörät siis:

Merida Big.Nine Team Carbon runkosetistä koottuna.Merida One-Sixty 2 täysjuusto  :Hymy:  Lenkkikäyttöön soveltuvalla stemmillä ja Reverbillä höystettynä  :Hymy: Merida Scultura 904. Kuvat aukeaa klikkaamalla isommiksi...  :Hymy:  Täältä löytyy lisää kuvia.

----------


## jcool

> Viime vuonna släkkäilin, mutta nyt vihdoin oma sotaratsu nähtäväksi.



Todella hieno kuva olis ollu, mikäli näykyis koko pyörä! Puuttuuko kuvasta eturengasta? Tykkään erityisesti kuvakulmasta, pitääpä itsekkin kokeilla joskus!

----------


## jabi

> Todella hieno kuva olis ollu, mikäli näykyis koko pyörä! Puuttuuko kuvasta eturengasta? Tykkään erityisesti kuvakulmasta, pitääpä itsekkin kokeilla joskus!



No helevata, niinpä pääs puuttumaan. Pistän tämän suussa maistuneen kusen ja veren piikkiin. Parannetaan seuraavalla kerralla sen verta, että on koko pyörä näkyvillä!

----------


## miku80

> Ainut mitä olen miettinyt Formula C1 vaihtoa uusiin.



Samat jarrut OLI omassa endurossa ja kyllähän noissa hidastava vaikutus on, ei niinkään jarrutehoa, vaan tulee ajettua hiljakseen kun tietää ettei saa pysähtymään  :Hymy:

----------


## Stinky

Kesän hissipyöräilylaite Intense Socom:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Muutama kuvakulma lisää päivän pyöränpesusessiosta: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...63497212352545

----------


## vema60

> Ai että! Näyttäisi olevan vielä melko hyvässä kunnossa kaikin puolin.



Juu on ja niinkuin näkyy, ei sillä enää ajeta kuin kirkkoreissut.

----------


## alteregoni

Radon Slide ED 160. On uutta ketjuohjuria, uutta grippiä liskon nahalta, Mucky Nutzia edessä, silkkisen pehmeetä neopreeniä chainstayssa. Pakko juhlistaa tätä kaikkea kuvan kera, ja jakaa tämä riemu  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## brilleaux

Teipit pois vanteista, lyhyempi stemmi(Thomson X4 50mm)+Saintin jarrut. Tangon voisi vielä vaihtaa vähemmän nousua omaavaan. Ja MRP:n AMG on tulossa. Sitten ois paketti kasassa.
EDIT: Niin, ja jarruletkut vielä lyhentämättä!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

JJ:n pyöräkalustosta ei kysyttävää.

----------


## stenu

Päivitettiin meijän rouvan maastopyörän runko paremmin rouvan geometriaa vastaavaksi ja kasvatettiin kiekkokoa samalla pari pykälää. Syntyi tällainen:



Columbus Zona 29er -putkea Puolassa kasattuna. Tarkempi kuva rungosta tuolla ja tuolla. Kaksysiksi suht korkea runko - pysty 19", vaaka 60 cm, emäputki 12 cm, chainstayt n. 44,5 cm eli niin lyhyet kuin pystyi suoralla istuinputkella tekemään niin, että euvaihtajallekin jäi vielä tilaa. Jarrupuolen puolauksen suhteen mulla kävi pieni moka ja venttiilit jäi väärää väliin. Pitänee korjata jossain välissä, vaikka rouva kyllä totes eilen ensilenkillä, että ei se haitannut yhtään  :Hymy: . Noin 10.5 kg ajokunnossa.

----------


## PedroK

> JJ:n pyöräkalustosta ei kysyttävää.



+1
Läskipyörä on henkeäsalpaava. Ei mitään turhaa. Yksinkertainen on kaunista.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Nätti Puolalainen.^^😊 J.J; llä Komia rivi. .Läski..😋

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

> Taas näitä estetiikan asiantuntijoita...



Reps.Kiva saada kasvot muutamalle joka sivulle postaajalle.

----------


## hartsu

Estetiikan asiantuntija en ole mutta tuon kanjonin tarakka on kyllä ihan viturallaan, vatupassia kehiin ja äkkiä.^^^^^^^^^.

----------


## maalinni

> Estetiikan asiantuntija en ole mutta tuon kanjonin tarakka on kyllä ihan viturallaan, vatupassia kehiin ja äkkiä.^^^^^^^^^.



Ei taida säätövara riittää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Estetiikan asiantuntija en ole mutta tuon kanjonin tarakka on kyllä ihan viturallaan, vatupassia kehiin ja äkkiä.^^^^^^^^^.



Asentoon on tekniset syyt. Telineen kiinnitykseen on käytetty adapteria, jolla alapää on tuettu vain pikalinkkuun ja samalla telineen jalat siirtyvät taaksepäin niin, etteivät ne osu runkoon. Toiseksi halusin, että painopiste kuormattunakin tulee suoraan akselille, eikä rasita jarruputltin siltaa. Jos tarakan kääntäisi vatupassiin, niin kuorma nostaisi luultavasti keulan ilmaan ihan itsestään kuskin jalkautuessa.  Kolmanneksi kantapäille tarvitsee olla tilaa ja tuossa asennossa laukut kääntyvät juuri sopivasti.

Kiitokset kommenteista muillekkin. En osaa itsekkään haaveilla enempää pyöriä.

----------


## Mattia

> En osaa itsekkään haaveilla enempää pyöriä.



Hhaahhaahhhhaa... Hei oikeesti ! Vaikka kotiväelle noin tarvii sanoakin, niin kyllä täällä voi puhua totta...aina puuttuu joku  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hhaahhaahhhhaa... Hei oikeesti ! Vaikka kotiväelle noin tarvii sanoakin, niin kyllä täällä voi puhua totta...aina puuttuu joku



Hyvä on, ton Canyonin ja GT:n vois myydä ja yhdistää toiminnot vaikka Muru B.N.T.:hen. Onneksi meillä ei ole tarvinnut neuvotella pyörähankinnoista tai lenkkiajoista.

----------


## viskaali



----------


## janne kuivakangas

👍 Oho..tää on 26: sta ihan törky hieno !

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SuccessFactor

Rokkistara-Titus

----------


## juminy

> Hhaahhaahhhhaa... Hei oikeesti ! Vaikka kotiväelle noin tarvii sanoakin, niin kyllä täällä voi puhua totta...aina puuttuu joku



Kyllä mulla on yleensä ollu pari liikaa kuin liian vähän. Vaimo ei asiaan liity, ei sitä kiinnosta tippaakaan kuinka monta pyörää mulla on, mut itteä välillä harmittaa kun ei kahella - joka olis vielä kohtuullista - muka pärjää. Ja siis pärjää toki, mutta tulee haalittua turhia. Myymällähän niistä pääsee, vielä kun muistais olla ostamatta lisää.

Ai niin, pyöräni kuva:
https://app.younited.com/?shareObjec...9-a535c43aced9

----------


## Ettan

On se hieno rivistö erillaisia pyöri Juha!!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tctic

Vihdoinkin melkein valmista. Takajarrun adapteri on matkalla, muuten jopo on ajokunnossa. Ostettu runkona jenkeistä. 

Flash 1 carbon 29er -13. Dt swiss xr1501 kiekot, rs sid xx keula, xt vipu, vaihtaja, pakka ja polkimet, slx jarrut, narrow wide afterburnereissa. Tässä kunnossa punnittu paino on 10,1kg. =((( Reilu kilo on vielä kirimisvaraa, mutta budjetti ei antanut mahdollisuutta ostaa kaikkia palikoita joita olisin halunnut. Päivittelen tätä vielä kunhan olen saanut vaihdettua kammet hollowgrameihin ja renkaat sisärenkaattomiin thunder burtteihin (menee heinä-elokuulle, että riittää rahat).

----------


## Exluossa

Eikö runkosettiin kuulu myös lefty? Ainakin ennen cännärit tuli silleen.
Succesfactorilla kivan näkönen titus. paljo painaa runko?
Tässä oma maantiekonkeli. Sain vihdoin tuubihiilarit alle. Voi jösses sentään ku hienoo kyytiä.

----------


## Tctic

Korjaus. Runkona siis, ei settinä. Siisti Merida hienoilla kiekoilla sinulla.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Succesfactorilla kivan näkönen titus. paljo painaa runko?



Runko painaa 2.7kg Monarch RT3-takaiskarilla. Koko fillari 11.2kg. 

Paljos Meridalla painoa? Mitkä kiekot?

----------


## Tank Driver

Toi TsiiTii o NIIN hieno.

----------


## Exluossa

> Runko painaa 2.7kg Monarch RT3-takaiskarilla. Koko fillari 11.2kg. 
> 
> Paljos Meridalla painoa? Mitkä kiekot?



Titus on kyl maastokelposen näkönen, eikä painoakaan liikaa.

Kiekot on light-bicyclen 38mm korkeet, 23mm leveät tuubiversiot(1200g), shwalpen 26mm leveillä kumeilla.
Pyörä vielä punnittematta, valitettavasti.

Tctic:  Hollowgramit kuullostaa hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> *törkeän hieno*



Jo vain.

----------


## Matti S.

Viskaalin tziitii on jäätävä... Btw. Missä kuvattu. (Vastaus mehtässä ei ole vastaus.)

----------


## Dr TuKo

SuccessFactorin Titusta pystyssä pitävä teline on erityisen mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## To_Ok

Merida oikeaoppisella iltalenkillä. Ensimmäistä kertaa Aspenit alla, hyvin rullaa.

----------


## Palis79

Chebici maantiepyörä shimano 105

Radon Stage 6.0

Spessu rockhopper comp

----------


## Jhelen

Kuvia kansalle. Tuolla liikku lih.. läski tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> 



No nyt on niin helmi ettei viitsinyt edes kuvaa snipata pois.. pirusti peukaloita.

.

----------


## kmw

Rva Stenun Orlowskin kuvia sopisi laittaa pornotopikkiin.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ No ny sää sait mut repeämään.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Tiedän että tämä ei ole runkosi kuva ketju mutta silläkin uhalla Viskaalin innoittamana kuva. 1993 tai 96 GT Zaskar LE runko kokoa 16. En muista vuotta nyt vaikka takuulappu löytyy kyllä vielä. 90-luvulla ajoin muutaman DH kisan suomessa tällä. Elinikäikäinen runkotakuu voimassa tietysti vielä ja handmade in USA. Tarrat irroitettu jossain vaiheessa pientä kiillotusta varten ja muutama kolhu löytyy. Kannataisko tuosta vielä kasata peli?

----------


## Tank Driver

No jos et kasaa niin myy mulle!

----------


## viskaali

Jii-Pee, näyttäisi 96 vuoden rungolta. 93 mallissa takavaihtajan korvake oli kahdella pultilla. Kuvassani oleva on vuodelta 98 mallia. Kyllä tuosta ihan hyvän pelin rakentaa. Mulla on yksi 96 vuoden yksilö, kuva on tän säikeen ekalla sivulla.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Jii-Pee, näyttäisi 96 vuoden rungolta. 93 mallissa takavaihtajan korvake oli kahdella pultilla. Kuvassani oleva on vuodelta 98 mallia. Kyllä tuosta ihan hyvän pelin rakentaa. Mulla on yksi 96 vuoden yksilö, kuva on tän säikeen ekalla sivulla.



Kiitoksia tiedoista. Hyviä runkoja on kyllä. Levyjarrukiinnitys takana olisi kyllä poikaa. Adaptereita tietysti on saatavilla mutta ei ole sama asia. XT V-jarrut löytyy kyllä tallista. Eipä niitä jarruja kyllä juuri käytellä  :Hymy:

----------


## vema60

> Kannataisko tuosta vielä kasata peli?



Rahallisesti-EI

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Rippuu millä osill tekee ! :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kannataisko tuosta vielä kasata peli?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...GTZaskarLE.jpg



Ilman muuta kannattaa. Erittäin hieno runko. Meilläkin on melkein samanlaisella rungolla oleva Avalanche. Eikä mitään levarilisäyksiä pilamaan klassikkoa.

----------


## jopo22

"Pilasin" oman Zaskarini tällä tavalla. Hyvin on vähäiset jarruttelut kestänyt.

----------


## Shamus

Oma GT Team Avalanche... originaalina vieläkin.




ja paree kuva nykyisestä kulkineesta....

----------


## kmw

Meneekö Jii-Peen retroilut persiilleen jos laittaa levarikeulan? Taakse hidastimeksi Magura? Runko on imo hyvinkin hieno ja ansaitsee tulla ajetuksi.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jopon Zaskar on oikein Timangi. Hyvin pilattu.

----------


## jarit

Trek Madone 5.2, 2013.
Hankittu pari viikkoa sitten Velotemasta ja on minulle ensimmäinen oikea maantiepyörä sitten  1990. Tanko hakee vielä paikkaansa ja on nyt aika lähellä oikeaa korkeutta että voisi lyhentää haarukkaputkea. Hieno runko ajaa ja yllättävän mukava kun vertailukohtana on kaksi viimeistä Cuben crossariani.

----------


## Pave

Korjausprojekti valmistui:



Ex-'kisapyörä' sai kevyen trail-käsittelyn:



Vanha vannejarrucyclo sai jo aiemmin mm. uuden voimansiirron:

----------


## bismutti

> 



Sori lainaus parin sivun takaa. Mutta tarvisin ehkäpä jotain samantyylistä tarakkaviritelmää. Mikäs tarakka on kyseessä / mistä tommoisia adapterijuttuja saa ostettua?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sori lainaus parin sivun takaa. Mutta tarvisin ehkäpä jotain samantyylistä tarakkaviritelmää. Mikäs tarakka on kyseessä / mistä tommoisia adapterijuttuja saa ostettua?



Tarakka on Tubus Airy ja adapteri. Jatketaan tuolla on tarakkakeskustelua: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-tarakat/page3

----------


## Suffeli

Radon R1 4.0

Klikkaa isommaksi.

Muutama satku ajettu, kuski 183cm, runko(58) jää lyhyeksi pitkälläkin stemmillä, 
mutta 1000€ filoksi aivan loistava peli.

----------


## Heikki

^Sulla nyt on tuo saddle setback (http://www.bikecad.ca/saddle_setback) aika olematon, siksi stemmikin on megapitkä.

----------


## Suffeli

Kiskoissa varaa muutama milli taaksepäin, tolpan rakenne ja satulan pitkänokkaisuus vähän hämää kuvassa.

Mittasin omasta vanhasta Rossanosta(58) vaakaputki k-k 57, 140mm stemmi.
Tässä uudessa Radonissa(58) vaakap. k-k 55, 140mm stem.

Pari senttiä kun olis pitempi tämä uusin niin olis täydellistä, mutta kyllä silläkin ihan ilokseen ajelee.

----------


## VPR

Tolppa vaihtoon niin saat lisää setbackia.

----------


## Punkku

Työmatka, lastenkärrynvedin, talvijyystin


Budjetticervelo


Triathlonpyörä ei ehtinyt ryhmäkuvaan.

----------


## Suffeli

> Tolppa vaihtoon



Juu, vänkä idea olisi testata Cane Creek Thudbuster ST:tä, kallis ja painonlisäystä, & tuntuu että joustotolppa maantiepyörässä on huono idea.
LT versio maastossa kyllä pelittää hyvin.

----------


## stenu

> Työmatka, lastenkärry...



Chebici on hieno ja ansaitsis vähän krossisemmat kumit alle ja lajinomaisempaakin käyttöä  :Vink:

----------


## Punkku

> Chebici on hieno ja ansaitsis vähän krossisemmat kumit alle ja lajinomaisempaakin käyttöä



Liian vähän tulee ajeltua missään muualla kun kelveillä. Syksyllä sentään Kendan small block eight oli pääasiallinen rengastus ja ajotkin suuntautuivat useammin poluille.

----------


## Xizor

> Tolppa vaihtoon niin saat lisää setbackia.



Jos nykyisellä satulan paikalla polvi menee passelisti poljinakselin suhteen niin voi olla setback tolppa vähän huono idea?

----------


## Suffeli

> Jos nykyisellä satulan paikalla polvi menee passelisti poljinakselin suhteen niin voi olla setback tolppa vähän huono idea?



Satulan paikan olen aina säätänyt ajo-säätö-ajo-säätö-menetelmällä, eli fiilispohjalta , eli väärin :Hymy: 
Kuitenkin Cane Creekin thudbusteria voisi kokeilla ihan jouston takia.

----------


## andyF296

GT Zaskar LE -96

----------


## slow

Mistä näitä geeteitä oikein tulee?

----------


## stumpe

Onko kukaan muu ihmetellyt tätä GT retro-buumia? Tais se kolmipuolasil vanteilla oleva käynnistää moisen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Satulan paikan olen aina säätänyt ajo-säätö-ajo-säätö-menetelmällä, eli fiilispohjalta , eli väärin
> Kuitenkin Cane Creekin thudbusteria voisi kokeilla ihan jouston takia.



Kerropa, mikä on tuo saddle setback pyörästäsi.

----------


## LJL

> ...kolmipuolasil vanteilla



Jos viskaalin pyöriin viittaat, on niissä esiintynyt neljäpuolaisia spinergyjä.

----------


## Suffeli

> Kerropa, mikä on tuo saddle setback pyörästäsi.



Mittasin ilman passia, oiskos melko tarkkaan 45mm tuo mitta.

----------


## Heikki

^Helpointa tuo on mielestäni mitata, kun roikuttaa satulan kärjestä keskiön alapuolelle ulottuvan luotilangan ja mittaa langan ja keskiöakselin vaakaetäisyyden. Fillari pitää tietysti olla vaakasuoralla alustalla ja sen verran kallellaan, että luotilanka pääsee vapaasti etsimään pystysuoran linjansa.

45mm:n setback on aika vähän sun kokoiselle kaverille. Esim itse olen vain 175cm pitkä, mulla etäisyys keskiöakselista satulan yläpinnalle (pitkin satulaputkea) on 75cm ja setback hieman yli 8cm. Jopa UCI:n setback minimi taitaa olla 50mm.

Fillarifoorumilla on ollut ihan hyviä Bike Fitting keskusteluja. Valitettavasti niitä on nyt työläs löytää, kun hakutoiminne on foorumilta poistettu ;(. Netissä noita ohjeita on runsaasti, googlea vaan peliin.

----------


## Suffeli

> ^Helpointa tuo on mielestäni mitata, kun roikuttaa satulan kärjestä keskiön alapuolelle ulottuvan luotilangan ja mittaa langan ja keskiöakselin vaakaetäisyyden.
> 45mm:n setback on aika vähän sun kokoiselle kaverille.



Luotilangalla mittasin tulos 60mm, eli heittoa oli mulla tuossa ekassa mittauksessa.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> GT Zaskar LE -96



Ei voi olla '96 kun GT luopui U-jarrusta '92 jälkeen.
En ole koskaan nähnyt GT:tä, jossa takajarru on seatstayn alapuolella ?
Hienoja osia pyörässä...

----------


## viskaali

Taisi jarru olla noin 14,5" rungoissa. Hieno pyörä tämä.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Oma retropeli satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn ja fiilistelyyn: 91/92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy!

Suntour XC Pro MicroDrive-osilla, Dia-Compen jarrut & kahvat, lisäksi Ringleä, Control Techiä, onZaa, jne. Keulana ensimmäisen sukupolven Answer Manitou.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Oma retropeli satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn ja fiilistelyyn: 91/92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy!*snip*



Hiivatin hieno.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No on !😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## telliv

Ilman rusinoita  :Hymy: .

----------


## TANUKI

> Ilman rusinoita .



Kuva ei näy :/

----------


## jhalmar

Vuokrapyörä De Rosa R838 Ultegra Di2. Mukava.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommosen semiretro-AA:n tekaisin sunnuntaipyöräksi kun sattui aihio sopivasti kohalle. Runko -94 Kona AA, kammet LX, vaihteet 1x8 XT (etuvaihtaja vain ohjarina ennen kuin saa oikeamman värkättyä), kiekot LX/Mavic(?), kumit Schwalbe Super Moto, jarrut XT/kahvat Avid Speed Dial 7, keula RS Psylo 80-125, penkki Kona Race Light ja putkiosat romulaatikosta. Muuntunee koko jäykäksi jos/kun löytyy Kona Project Two keula jostain. Samoin geometrisiä juttuja pitää miettiä (tolppa/stemmi/tanko) mikäli tulee enempiä lenkkejä ajeltua. Paino 11 kilon paikkeilla kuvan kunnossa.

Muutaman kilsan testilenkki tehty ja naama yhtä hymyä. Pitääköhän vääntää maastotassua alle ja kokeilla joku kerta oikeaa lenkkiä vanhuksella...

----------


## anavee

BMC Trailfox ´09, pahoittelut kampien väärästä asennosta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei haittaa mua kiva kuva hienon vihreetä!😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rosco

Uusin tulokas: Surly Straggler.

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## Iglumies

> kuva




Pirteän näkönen, seuraako ampiaiset  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tiä viälä. Katsotaan pyhänä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ampiais raidoitettu runko ois aika IhQ

----------


## Tank Driver

Ja keltainen Brooksi.

----------


## jcool

Möin pois, uusi kuski oli nuori tyttö! Yllättävän paljon naiset halusivat miehen pyörää. Hyvä peruspyörä, eipä ollu juuri moitteita vaikka ei ollutkaan ns. high end komponenttia :-) Itse tykkäsin erityisesti vaaleasta väristä mustilla yksityiskohdilla.

----------


## stenu

> Uusin tulokas: Surly Straggler.



Varsin tyylikäs. Mä kääntäisin stemmin oikein päin. Sopisi tyyliin paremmin ja ei tarttis niin roisia speiserinippua allensa. Minkä levyiset Paselat?

----------


## toripolliisi

> Ilman rusinoita .



Kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksista, sillä itse olen jo tovin himoinnut BlackSin:iä, mattamustana kylläkin. Hieno pyörä, prkules!

----------


## ealex

> Uusin tulokas: Surly Straggler.



Hieno pyörä (mustanakin, näköjään), satula ja renkaat!  :Hymy:

----------


## Rosco

> Varsin tyylikäs. Mä kääntäisin stemmin oikein päin. Sopisi tyyliin paremmin ja ei tarttis niin roisia speiserinippua allensa. Minkä levyiset Paselat?



Paselat on 35mm. Stemmi oli toisinpäin mut käänsin sen noin vähän ajoasentoa testatakseni "maantiepyörämäisempään" suuntaan. Spaceristacci tulee miltei väkisin näille kun näitten stragglereiden emäputki on niin lyhyt.. 

Overall todella tyytyväinen tähän ostokseen, ei voi kun suositella.

----------


## fiber

Velosportin hoivan ja huollon jäljiltä. Kiekot, stemmi ja stonga vaihtuneet viime kesältä, niin ja tällä hetkellä vaihteeksi alkuperäinen satula.
Kuten kumeista voi päätellä, tällä ajetaan nyt lähinnä työmatkaa.

----------


## telliv

> Kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksista, sillä itse olen jo tovin himoinnut BlackSin:iä, mattamustana kylläkin. Hieno pyörä, prkules!



Ensifiilikset viikon jälkeen ovat kaikinpuolin positiiviset ja varsin vakuuuttava kokonaisuus suoraan pahvilootasta. Ei nyt mitään kovin akuuttia tarvetta tullut osia vaihdella vaikka vähän formulan jarruja toisesta pyörästä haikailen. Plussaa siitä et runkoon mahtuu todellakin isot renkaat ja 2,4" kanssa jäi pelivaraa 7-8mm puolelleen, joten tästä pyörästä on ainakin itselle kulkinetta monenlaiseen nälkään  :Hymy: .

----------


## toripolliisi

> Ensifiilikset viikon jälkeen ovat kaikinpuolin positiiviset ja varsin vakuuuttava kokonaisuus suoraan pahvilootasta. Ei nyt mitään kovin akuuttia tarvetta tullut osia vaihdella vaikka vähän formulan jarruja toisesta pyörästä haikailen. Plussaa siitä et runkoon mahtuu todellakin isot renkaat ja 2,4" kanssa jäi pelivaraa 7-8mm puolelleen, joten tästä pyörästä on ainakin itselle kulkinetta monenlaiseen nälkään .



Thx! Pitäs myydä eka vanha pois  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Velosportin hoivan ja huollon jäljiltä. Kiekot, stemmi ja stonga vaihtuneet viime kesältä, niin ja tällä hetkellä vaihteeksi alkuperäinen satula.
> Kuten kumeista voi päätellä, tällä ajetaan nyt lähinnä työmatkaa.



Kun pyörän asettaa 17 asteen kulmaan, stemmi on suht koht suorassa  :Vink:

----------


## toripolliisi

> Velosportin hoivan ja huollon jäljiltä. Kiekot, stemmi ja stonga vaihtuneet viime kesältä, niin ja tällä hetkellä vaihteeksi alkuperäinen satula.
> Kuten kumeista voi päätellä, tällä ajetaan nyt lähinnä työmatkaa.
> *kuva*



Hitokseen tyylikäs! Jopas nyt napsuu komeita pyöriä!! AJAISIN!

----------


## slow

> Uusin tulokas: Surly Straggler.



Näitä arvostaa aina.

----------


## ellmeri

> Möin pois, uusi kuski oli nuori tyttö! Yllättävän paljon naiset halusivat miehen pyörää. Hyvä peruspyörä, eipä ollu juuri moitteita vaikka ei ollutkaan ns. high end komponenttia :-) Itse tykkäsin erityisesti vaaleasta väristä mustilla yksityiskohdilla.



 Samanlainen willari tuli yhelle siiwooja friidulle joka käy meillä duunissa,olisko sama?*hmmm*

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kuvia kiitos ! Jutustelua muualle foorumiin. .😆

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

> Kun pyörän asettaa 17 asteen kulmaan, stemmi on suht koht suorassa



Tuo onkin ylämäkipyörä, joten loivassa nousussa se on ihan vaaterissa. 
Terveisiä myös Kempeleeseen, kyllä tuollaisella voisi kruisailla vaikka toripolliiisi.

----------


## AxuL99

> Möin pois, uusi kuski oli nuori tyttö! Yllättävän paljon naiset halusivat miehen pyörää. Hyvä peruspyörä, eipä ollu juuri moitteita vaikka ei ollutkaan ns. high end komponenttia :-) Itse tykkäsin erityisesti vaaleasta väristä mustilla yksityiskohdilla.



Mikä merkkinen pyörä. Entä malli?

----------


## IncBuff

Heräteostoksena paikallisesta lisää rautaa nurkkiin. On se vaan mukava.

----------


## jcool

> Mikä merkkinen pyörä. Entä malli?



Trek Cobia vm. 2013. Rokkarin solo air (recon silver) keulalla, edessä sram X5 vaihtaja ja takana Deore. Jarrut Elixir 1:set ja yllättävän positiivinen kuva jäi niistä. Jarruille ei tarvinnut tehdä ikinä mitään, mutta takavaihtajaa piti joskus säätää. Satulan vaihdoin heti, ylipehmeä "seisokin" tappaja ;-) jos näin saa edes sanoa...

----------


## jcool

> Heräteostoksena paikallisesta lisää rautaa nurkkiin. On se vaan mukava.



Siisti peli! Oulussa patosillan päällä?

----------


## slow

> Heräteostoksena paikallisesta lisää rautaa nurkkiin. On se vaan mukava.  ...



Kannustavia eleitä, ilmeitä ja hymiöitä.

----------


## jcool

Kännykän (Galaxy S3) PicsArt softalla värkätty kuva. Aiheena stumpjumper...

----------


## jcool

Laitetaan toinenki kuva ku kännyllä pääsi vauhtiin...

----------


## Diipadaapa

Jcoolin fillari on nätti kuin mikä. Kuvankäsittely ei ole ehkä ihan niin onnistunut mutta makuasioita. Satulatolpan kiristin näyttää jännältä vai onko se vain käännetty perinteisestä poikkeavaan asentoon?

----------


## Haggis84

Aikuis iällä ostettu ensimmäinen fillari 
Ghost SE 2930 BLK/GR

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gibsy

Jcool: ja osta nyt edes oikeet polkimet tuohon kulkineeseen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Yleensä shoppaavat seisontatukia piiloon, nyt on hävitetty kammetkin. Tolpankiristin on tosiaan huikeasti. Vähän kuin edullinen versio hissitolpasta.

----------


## kaakku

Cube Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29

----------


## slow

Arkikulkine sai jonkin aikaa sitten uudet jarrut, kiekot ja kumit. Ei kovin jännittävää mutta toimivaa.

----------


## jcool

> Jcool: ja osta nyt edes oikeet polkimet tuohon kulkineeseen.



Mitkähän ne pitäis olla? Mä olen pärjänny näillä shimanon lukoilla ihan hyvin. Pyörä on aika matala ja kiviin jysähtelee, joten shimano on ainakin toistaiseksi kestänyt. Lisäksi ajan välillä normi kengillä, koska tykkään joskus leikkiä ja parempi olla lukoista irti. Varmaan tuon pyörän oppii hahmottamaan paremmin ajan kanssa ja edellinen jäykkis oli reilusti korkeampi. Mataluus tästä tekee kyllä älyttömön ketterän. Esim. mutkassa pyörän voi "kaataa" tosi alas ja aina vaan pitää. En ole ollenkaan  tottunut moiseen ja edellinen Trek luisti jatkuvasti alta.

----------


## jcool

> Yleensä shoppaavat seisontatukia piiloon, nyt on hävitetty kammetkin. Tolpankiristin on tosiaan huikeasti. Vähän kuin edullinen versio hissitolpasta.



On siinä kammet ja kaikki :-) Jep tuon tuolppakiristimen kans ollu ongelmia, ei meinannu aluksi pitää. Nyt se on ollu hyvässä asennossa, ehkä liian löysä vieläkin.

----------


## maalinni

> On siinä kammet ja kaikki :-) Jep tuon tuolppakiristimen kans ollu ongelmia, ei meinannu aluksi pitää. Nyt se on ollu hyvässä asennossa, ehkä liian löysä vieläkin.



Itekin katoin, että missäs kammet on. Mutta kyllähän ne sieltä löytyy.

----------


## Matti H

26+

----------


## maalinni

Hieno Surly. Tollasen miekin haluan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Viisi vuotta sitten syötin omistajia letkulla lasikaappiin.

----------


## slow

Iso peukalo ja paljon hurraa-aplodeja sankareille.

----------


## arctic biker

> Viisi vuotta sitten syötin omistajia letkulla lasikaappiin. 				Tank



Pikkasen alle kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten istusin ja ihailin kamera kädessä omia kaksosia lasikaapissa. Kattelin ja mietin jotta mitenhän tossa pärjätään noittenkin kanssa. Ilmeisen hyvin kun vielä yhteyksissä ollaan!

----------


## stumpe

Jäykkäperä cube toimittaa cyclon virkaa, tulee tolla eksyttyä kyllä pahempaankin maastoon. Ja kiva tehä bunny hoppeja kun ei lyö käsille. Myös työmatkapyörä, kurjaa tietty tota jättää kauppojen pihoille jne.

Toisena uunituore tänään saapunut radon slide 130 29, muodikkaassa uudessa candy red/apple värissä. Tällä sitten pahempi maastoryske. Luojan kiitos en ottanut 18 kokoa, jonka peruin ja päädyin ottaan 16tuumasen. Ei oo meinaan yhtää liia pieni 173/77 mitoilla, ja kassitki säilyy nippa nappa hengissä.

Seuraavat säästökohteet: Radoniin 140mm pike ja joku läskipyöräki ois kiva talveks... Niin ja ihan oikee cyclo. Loppuu yksiöstä tila kesken...

p.s en viiltele itsenäni, kuvan veitsi toimitti saksien virkaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Niin ja ihan oikee cyclo.stumpe



 Sehän onkin aivan luonteva ja tähellinen triumviraatin osa! Cube hoitaa fattyn viran kohtuudella.

----------


## CamoN

Tämän piti olla "valmis" jo talvella, mutta muutamat sattumukset aiheutti pieniä muutoksia. Talvesta vaihtunut keula ja pulloteline. Kesänakein ja 34T N/W:llä kohti Korsoa. 10,52kg. 



Keula on ylivuotinen Fox 32 Float 29 100 FIT CTD. Vaikka CTD:tä onkin parjattu, otin pienin riskin ja tilasin Wigglen alennusmyynnistä puoleen hintaan. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä herätti reilusti itseluottamusta vakautensa takia teknisessä alamäessä verrattuna RS SID XX:ään. Mutta onhan tässä 15mm läpiakseli, edellisessä oli normaali pikalinkku. Samoin tuo FIT CTD kaukosäädöllä tuntuu palvelen minun tarpeitani paremmin kuin MoCo DNA XLocilla.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Tämän piti olla "valmis" jo talvella...



jumaleissön, että on nopean näköinen...  :No huh!:

----------


## ellmeri

Tervetuloa korsoon,tulen katsomaan miten Spessu liikahtaa.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## biemmezeta

Spessu on noin pelkistettynä kohtuullisen ahnaan näköinen menijä. Kokonaisuudessa on kaikki kohdallaan. Kuvan esteettisessä vaikutelmassakaan ei ole toivomisen varaa.

----------


## litku

> Heräteostoksena paikallisesta lisää rautaa nurkkiin. On se vaan mukava.



Ai sää oot Pyörä-Suvalassa käynyt kun Kona. Peukku!

----------


## S.S

> Tämän piti olla "valmis" jo talvella, mutta muutamat sattumukset aiheutti pieniä muutoksia. Talvesta vaihtunut keula ja pulloteline. Kesänakein ja 34T N/W:llä kohti Korsoa. 10,52kg. 
> *HIENO EPIC*
> Keula on ylivuotinen Fox 32 Float 29 100 FIT CTD. Vaikka CTD:tä onkin parjattu, otin pienin riskin ja tilasin Wigglen alennusmyynnistä puoleen hintaan. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä herätti reilusti itseluottamusta vakautensa takia teknisessä alamäessä verrattuna RS SID XX:ään. Mutta onhan tässä 15mm läpiakseli, edellisessä oli normaali pikalinkku. Samoin tuo FIT CTD kaukosäädöllä tuntuu palvelen minun tarpeitani paremmin kuin MoCo DNA XLocilla.



On kyllä hieno laitos, ei voi muuta sanoa! Mikäs tuo pulloteline on?

----------


## Greycap

Eikö tuo liene 2014-mallinen Specialized Zee Cage, ainakin samalta näyttää kuin oman runkoa koristava. Ilmeisesti en ole ainoa joka tajusi liian myöhään (lue: ostettuaan) että siitä Rib Cagesta ei oteta pulloa mitenkään järkevästi vauhdissa pois ja paikallaankin teettää työtä.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## S.S

> Tämän piti olla "valmis" jo talvella, mutta muutamat sattumukset aiheutti pieniä muutoksia. Talvesta vaihtunut keula ja pulloteline. Kesänakein ja 34T N/W:llä kohti Korsoa. 10,52kg. 
> *HIENO EPIC*
> Keula on ylivuotinen Fox 32 Float 29 100 FIT CTD. Vaikka CTD:tä onkin parjattu, otin pienin riskin ja tilasin Wigglen alennusmyynnistä puoleen hintaan. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä herätti reilusti itseluottamusta vakautensa takia teknisessä alamäessä verrattuna RS SID XX:ään. Mutta onhan tässä 15mm läpiakseli, edellisessä oli normaali pikalinkku. Samoin tuo FIT CTD kaukosäädöllä tuntuu palvelen minun tarpeitani paremmin kuin MoCo DNA XLocilla.







> On kyllä hieno laitos, ei voi muuta sanoa! Mikäs tuo pulloteline on?



Laitetaan nyt kuva omastakin. Ei kyllä ole niin puhdas tai kevyt, kuin nimimerkki CamoN Epic. Ja kuvakin on mitä sattuu...

----------


## IncBuff

> Ai sää oot Pyörä-Suvalassa käynyt kun Kona. Peukku!



No juu. Helppo homma kun menin sisään ja kerroin täsmälleen mitä haluan. Sattui sitten löytymään ja hintakin saatiin kohdalleen.

----------


## Jopoman

^ Major one orggis setupissa? Vähän vaikeuttaa tää kännyruutu lajinmääritystä...

----------


## IncBuff

Ei se ole kuin Paddy Wagon. Tämän vuoden malli Reiskan 520:sta. Tuntuu ihan erilaiselta kuin se vanha malli Konan cromoputkineen. Kevyempi ja jotenkin vielä pehmeämpi, mutta ei löysä. Miinuspuolena tuo uusi runko on ahtaampi kuin vanha. Tuohon ei mene nastoja alle oikein mitenkään, mutta ei ole tarvettakaan.

----------


## J T K

> Tämän piti olla "valmis" jo talvella, mutta muutamat sattumukset aiheutti pieniä muutoksia.



Hienolta näyttää ja kokonaisuus on palanssissa. Tuolla on taatusti hyvä paahtaa menemään jos minkälaista pulevardia.

----------


## J T K

> *kuva Tankin läskistä*



Menee jo rienauksen puolelle. Jesses kun on hieno läski!

----------


## CamoN

> On kyllä hieno laitos, ei voi muuta sanoa! Mikäs tuo pulloteline on?



Zee Cagehan se on, kuten Greycap tuossa jo tunnisti. Tuon värinen piti tilata erikseen Porvoon Pyöräkeskukseen. Tilasivat ensin kuusi ja olivat ehtineet myydä kaikki ennen kuin ehdin paikalle. Sitten tilasivat "pahvilaatikollisen" niin minullekin riitti yksi.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kakkospyörä sai uudet kiekot, polkimet ja stemmin, ja paketti on toivottavasti kasassa taas ainakin hetken. Tämän on tarkoitus olla jonkinmoinen joka keliin sopiva lenkki-, kisa- ja matkapyörä. Muovipyörällä mennään sitten munkkilenkit ja sen sellaiset. Painoa on 7,5 kg, eli kohtuukevyt vaikka kiekot ovat aika ankkurit.

----------


## koedi

2013 Anthem X2 29er pienillä muutoksilla: takuuvaihdettu runko (X3 värityksellä), X9 Type 2 -takavaihtaja, XT jarrut, Ritcheyn Pro 2X tanko, Ergon GE1 gripit, WTB Devo satula, Pro Koryak satulatolppa, Light-bicycles wide 29er + 350s + revo kiekot ja XTR taka-pakkaa

----------


## Sambe

Oma uusi kulkine. Saanut Formuloiden tilalle XT jarrut

----------


## slow

> *päräyttävää titamiinia*



Huh huh.

----------


## stumpe

Tässä kunnollisempi kuva Raadosta..

----------


## Jarkou

Tällä on rullailtu ensimmäinen vuosi harrastuksen parissa.

----------


## ArtoR

Alkaa olla kymppitonni poljettuna tällä härvelillä.

----------


## Entropyyh

> Alkaa olla kymppitonni poljettuna tällä härvelillä.



Warning! OffTopic (Sorry tästä)

Monetko ulkorenkaat on menny?
Oon miettiny, että millaset kummit pitääs hommata, ku tälläsellä läskillä (+110kg) ei vaikuta mitkään kumit kestävän (takana) yli 1000km.

----------


## ArtoR

Kesällä olen käyttänyt 30-millisiä Scwalbe Marathon Racer -renkaita. Takana ensimmäisellä renkaalla n. 4300 km, toisella n. 2900 km (ja sitten siirsin sen eteen) ja kolmannella on nyt ajettu n. 2000 km. Painoa mulla on n. 80 kg.

Mulla on noista kilometreistä vajaa 1900 ajettu nastarenkailla.

----------


## Kivelae

Kiinuri.

----------


## Roces

Maansiirtokone. On kyllä hauska peli. Hitsattu kahdesta kohtaa, mutta silti kulkee vielä nöyrästi. Takana 27,5 Geax Goma 2,4 ja edessä 29 Hans Dampf 2,35. Välitys 32/16.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Warning! OffTopic (Sorry tästä)
> 
> Monetko ulkorenkaat on menny?
> Oon miettiny, että millaset kummit pitääs hommata, ku tälläsellä läskillä (+110kg) ei vaikuta mitkään kumit kestävän (takana) yli 1000km.



Vaihda päitä viidensadan välein niin kestää puolet enemmän.

----------


## Jenkka

Pian 13 vee  (152 cm) junnulle tuli tänään  commencalin poistosta tollainen s-koon premier pro yliylivuotista mallia. 

Toivottvasti kuski e


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jenkka

Täähän karkasi... Isän toive on, että on tulevan kuskin mieleen :Hymy:  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Varmaan tykkää! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tilley

Kätevä lähikauppapeli! 6-7 kassillista ruokaa kulkee mukana.

----------


## Tctic

> Tuommosen semiretro-AA:n tekaisin sunnuntaipyöräksi kun sattui aihio sopivasti kohalle. Runko -94 Kona AA, kammet LX, vaihteet 1x8 XT (etuvaihtaja vain ohjarina ennen kuin saa oikeamman värkättyä), kiekot LX/Mavic(?), kumit Schwalbe Super Moto, jarrut XT/kahvat Avid Speed Dial 7, keula RS Psylo 80-125, penkki Kona Race Light ja putkiosat romulaatikosta. Muuntunee koko jäykäksi jos/kun löytyy Kona Project Two keula jostain. Samoin geometrisiä juttuja pitää miettiä (tolppa/stemmi/tanko) mikäli tulee enempiä lenkkejä ajeltua. Paino 11 kilon paikkeilla kuvan kunnossa.
> 
> Muutaman kilsan testilenkki tehty ja naama yhtä hymyä. Pitääköhän vääntää maastotassua alle ja kokeilla joku kerta oikeaa lenkkiä vanhuksella...



Monesko Kona tämä on sinulle viimeisen kahden vuoden aikana?  :Leveä hymy:  Viides? Hieno retro on tämäkin.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Monesko Kona tämä on sinulle viimeisen kahden vuoden aikana?  Viides? Hieno retro on tämäkin.



Joo, viides Kona, neljäs retro-Kona ja kolmas AA.  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

Laitetaanpa tuoreet kuvat kun Yeti on saanut uudet kammet ja  isärattaan  ja on nyt 2x10 (24/34-11-36)
Oikeastaan tahkoa varten noi laitoin ,mutta jos pelaavat niin hyvin kun tämänpäivän lenkillä niin varmaan jätän noin. dramaattinen ero entisiin 2 ratas-sydeemeihin on kyllä tuo uuden polven takavaihtaja ja jotenkin tuntui sopivan tommoseen pikkupyörään 2x10.



7

----------


## slow

Ee tohi tuommosta nuotiolle. Vie ettäämmäs ennekun tikkuva raavit..

----------


## Hösö

Terveiset pikaiselta testilenkiltä!

Tämmönen tuli Tituksesta. Tälle kesälle vaihtu jarrut Formulaan, eturatas pieneni, keulaan tuli yhen sinisen napin tilalle sininen ja hopea naksutin ja iskari kävi takuuhuollossa englannissa ku suomessa siihen ei löytyn halukasta tekiää! Propsit TFTundiin, asiallinen palvelu!

Niin ja polokinet vaihtu, xt lukot sai väistyä ja RF Atlakset tilalle! Ni ja renkaat speksattiin uusiksi!  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Hösöllä hyvän näköinen el Guapo, täytyy tässä käydä kuvaamassa omani myös ja laittaa tänne koko kansan ihmeteltäväksi.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kyllä kelpaa nyt! 😊 Ja noilla rattailla mnee vaikka " puuhun"..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GynZi

> Jostain iski pakottava tarve hybridiin ja olin jo ostaa valmiina. Nurkissa lojunut Dacon-raami (tavallinen 26" maasturi) kuitenkin vaikutti kelvolliselle aihiolle ja kiinasta jäykkä keula tilaukseen ja fillaritorilta halvimmat 28" levynavalliset kiekot alle ja hybridihän sieltä tallista putkahti. 32mm TourRideillä vaikuttaa ihan kepeästi liikkuvalle, ainakin täpärin rinnalla.



Kappas, itselläni ihan samanlainen projekti meneillään, konasta myöskin. Tosin aihiona toimii vähän vanhempi fire mountain. Tuota samaa kiinankeulaa katselin ebaysta mutta en vielä raaskinut tilata. Miten on 'hybridi' toiminut?

----------


## Takamisakari

> Vaihdoin maasturin ja hyötyajoneuvon keulat BMX-radalla käynnin vuoksi. Recon lisäsi huomattavasti kyyditettävän matkustusmukavuutta. Pienet kuopat ja matalat loivat kanttarit menivät sulavasti. Olen tässä eheyttänyt lasten kuljettimena toimivaa gaynineriä miehekkäällä 26", 2.4" Minion/Ardent-kombolla. Jospa tulis lisää jerkkua Tahkolle kun rullailee DH-kumeilla päiväkotikyyditykset.



Pahoittelut lyhyestä OT:sta mutta olikos HarMi valottanut tätä Corratec- ratkaisua jossain muualla kuvien muodossa? Näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta ja kiinnostaisi nähdä lähempää!

----------


## MELkkiS

Nyt löytyy tallista kulkine myös maantielle.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paskalokki

Ainoana fillarina tällä hetkellä niinkin erikoinen masiina kuin Nishikin 401 (2012) hybridi ja kokona XL (24"). Modifioitu niinkin hurjasti, että asennettu lukkoteline ja juomapulloteline heti ostohetkellä ja itse päivitin Sigman pari viikkoa sitten terassilla istuessani. Wou.

Kuva tuli otettua kun tuli ekaa kertaa pestyä pyörä vaikka viime kuussa tuli vuosi täyteen eikä kilsojakaan ole kuin 500-600 tullut vasta. Samalla säädin takajarrun palat pois hinkkaamasta levystä, tarkistin ja kiristin tarpeen vaatiessa ruuveja ja öljysin ketjun. Aiemmin laitoin paineet kohilleen renkaissa kuten väh. kerran kuussa ajoaikoina. Nyt vaan kovaa ajoa helvetisti ja lenkkejä, että rasva palaa!

Pyörin Kerava/Tuusula/Vantaa-akselilla pääasiassa, kypärä päässä kun lenkillä ja normaalit sunnuntaisuharin vaatteet niskassa.

----------


## odeshki

Kotitalouden ensimmäinen täpäri, Spessun Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er. 5h ajettu ja kyllä meinaa olla hymy herkässä. Kyseinen laitos bongattavissa Hollolan maastoissa kuin myös Lahden katukuvassa.

----------


## Konaman

Tämmöinen tuli haettua viikonloppuna maasturin seuraksi. 42km ja yksi rengasrikko takana. Uudet polkimet on tulossa..

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Varsin maukas Spessu. .Onnee uudesta pyörästä😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HarMi

> Pahoittelut lyhyestä OT:sta mutta olikos HarMi valottanut tätä Corratec- ratkaisua jossain muualla kuvien muodossa? Näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta ja kiinnostaisi nähdä lähempää!



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...10#post2139710 Tuon jälkeen tein vielä kyytiläiselle omat kahvat nousukahvoista ja jalkatappien eteen kurasuojan. Laita yv:tä jos haluat nähdä ratkaisun lähempää.

----------


## Antza44

> Kotitalouden ensimmäinen täpäri, Spessun Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er. 5h ajettu ja kyllä meinaa olla hymy herkässä. Kyseinen laitos bongattavissa Hollolan maastoissa kuin myös Lahden katukuvassa.



Tuli Dejavu, kun kerran kuvasin ex Läskini tuossa. Tuo Spessun väri on kyl nätti. Saat koittaa nykyistä Salsaa tuossa pitkosten vieressä kulkevalla läski baanalla sillä ehdolla, et saan testata Spessua :Cool: . Minkä kokoinen?

----------


## odeshki

> Tuli Dejavu, kun kerran kuvasin ex Läskini tuossa. Tuo Spessun väri on kyl nätti. Saat koittaa nykyistä Salsaa tuossa pitkosten vieressä kulkevalla läski baanalla sillä ehdolla, et saan testata Spessua. Minkä kokoinen?




Väri kyllä miellyttää omaakin silmää. Runko on kokoa L ja tuntuisi olevan juuri passeli tämmöselle 185cm jantterille. Ja eiköhän se koeajokin onnistu, heti kun oon saanu alkuhäkärän hieman lieventymään.

----------


## Antza44

^L on Salsakin tosin se on telakalla muutaman viikon. Katellaan joskus. Jos näet kultasen Muklukin tai mustan Ragleyn kovaperä 29 se olen minä 110% varmasti.

Ps. kuvan voi kummata pois lainaksesta.

----------


## TANUKI



----------


## Chaoe

Canyon Nerve XC 7.0

----------


## Zembaloja

> Canyon Nerve XC 7.0



Tilasin ite kans tuos kolmisen viikkoa sitte pitäs tulla ens viikolla tai sitä seuraavalla. 
Onko hyvä?

----------


## Alijohtaja

ˆˆKerrohan Tanuki Cubesta kokemuksia.Ajatuksissa samanmoinen Cube eliten kaveriksi.

----------


## Chaoe

> Tilasin ite kans tuos kolmisen viikkoa sitte pitäs tulla ens viikolla tai sitä seuraavalla. 
> Onko hyvä?



No onhan tuolla todella mukava ajella polkuja metäs, ensimmäinen kalliimpi täpäri tosin käytössä. Reilu vuoden ollu käytössä ja hyvin toiminut kaikki osat. Takaiskariin piti tiivisteet vaihtaa tämän kauden alussa. Ainoa miinus on kyllä ollut jarrut, jotka rupesi pitää älytöntä mekkalaa mutta sain hiljennettyä ne.

----------


## stumpe

> kuva



Joku talutti eilen Turun Foxcompin edessä samanlaista iltapäivällä, taisit olla sinä? Vai sattumaa?  :Leveä hymy:  Enivei, makee pyörä!

----------


## Ukkis

Varastetun sotaratsun alle vihdoin uutta. On siinä ihan oma fiiliksensä kun on "oikeasti oma" pöörä alla. Trancex2 -sohvaan verrattuna tää on mulle vähän kuin artekin jakkara.
Edit: Pakko mainita että kuva on otettu ensimmäiseltä säätölenkiltä... Jarruletkuissa on yhteensä 1,5m ylimääräistä ja muutenkin hienosäädön varaa on. Tiedän. Ajokunnossa kuitenkin.

----------


## TANUKI

^^ Kuutiolla ajettu nyt pari lenkkiä/ about 100km. Ihme vehje, huutaa jopa lisää ylämäkeä vaikka luulin, että sellaista vehjettä ei olekaan.  :Vink:  Tekniikka pelittää niinkuin pitääkin. Rullaa älyttömän hyvin. Kettukaupassa sanottiin, että rullaa kuin cyclo ja tämän voin allekirjoittaa! Fillari on kokonaisuudessaan kevyt, pitää punnita kun saan vaa'an käsiini jostakin. 
Stumpe, ajelit varmaan tummalla pyörällä mua vastaan kun fillaria kettukaupasta ulos sitä taluttelin. Ainakin piti mun ilmeestä huomata, että kyseessä on uusi fillari.  :Vink:

----------


## stumpe

> ^^ Kuutiolla ajettu nyt pari lenkkiä/ about 100km. Ihme vehje, huutaa jopa lisää ylämäkeä vaikka luulin, että sellaista vehjettä ei olekaan.  Tekniikka pelittää niinkuin pitääkin. Rullaa älyttömän hyvin. Kettukaupassa sanottiin, että rullaa kuin cyclo ja tämän voin allekirjoittaa! Fillari on kokonaisuudessaan kevyt, pitää punnita kun saan vaa'an käsiini jostakin. 
> Stumpe, ajelit varmaan tummalla pyörällä mua vastaan kun fillaria kettukaupasta ulos sitä taluttelin. Ainakin piti mun ilmeestä huomata, että kyseessä on uusi fillari.



Joo, tummanharmaa jäykkäperä Cube 29 oli allani  :Hymy:  Kattelin (kuolasin) pyörääsi, nii jäi ilmeet huomaamatta  :Leveä hymy: 

edit. anteeksi OT, mut tääl ei oo ketjua "kuka talutti silloin siellä?"

----------


## litku

Cannondale Caad8

----------


## Zembaloja

> No onhan tuolla todella mukava ajella polkuja metäs, ensimmäinen kalliimpi täpäri tosin käytössä. Reilu vuoden ollu käytössä ja hyvin toiminut kaikki osat. Takaiskariin piti tiivisteet vaihtaa tämän kauden alussa. Ainoa miinus on kyllä ollut jarrut, jotka rupesi pitää älytöntä mekkalaa mutta sain hiljennettyä ne.



Onko tuossa viime vuoden mallissaki Avid elixir 3 jarrut? Oon kanssa lukenu niistä paljon, että pitää mahdotonta mekkalaa ja joutuu säätää paljon. Muita huonoja puolia en tuosta pyörästä oikein löytänyt kun arvosteluja luin.

----------


## toripolliisi

> kuva



Saanko udella hintaa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timoma

Nyt kun veljeksistä urvélo sai uuden rieskan ja cervélo uuden sohvan, niin otinpa pojista oikein ryhmäkuvan. Kolmikon yhteispaino tuossa kuosissa vähän reilu 24,5 kiloa.



edit: tuli näköjään turhan pieni kuva. Vaihdoin isompaan.

----------


## Henkari

90-luvun Tunturi työmatka- ja talvipyöränä.

----------


## devon

timoman ryhmäkuvan vasen laita näyttää jotenkin epätodelliselta...

----------


## LJL

> timoman ryhmäkuvan vasen laita näyttää jotenkin epätodelliselta...



Jos en väärin lukenut, se on ilmeisesti Urvelo ;D

----------


## hemppa

> Jos en väärin lukenut, se on ilmeisesti Urvelo ;D



urvélo crack

http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...c.php?id=18609

----------


## Hoo_

Ensimmäinen lenkki takana. Matkalla piti pysähtyä kerran kuvaa varten.  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lyrete

Jarkyttavaa kannykkalaatua taas, mutta noin viis vuotta mietitty maantiepyora saapui vihdoin. Huomenna viela uudet lukot toisesta putiikista niin paasee ajamaankin.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

"Ensimmäinen lenkki takana. Matkalla piti pysähtyä kerran kuvaa varten.  :Hymy: "

Erittäin tyylikäs!



Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## elasto

> Ensimmäinen lenkki takana. Matkalla piti pysähtyä kerran kuvaa varten.



Ai että, enhän mä kehtaa enää omallani edes ajella sun kanssa enää!

----------


## MELkkiS

> Ensimmäinen lenkki takana. Matkalla piti pysähtyä kerran kuvaa varten. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kyllä silmä lepää.. Varmaan nautinto myös ajossa!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kassu_

Tälläsellä tulee ajettua nykyää. 2014 spessun crave.

----------


## Stinky

Uutta kumia ja kiekkoa joten uutta fotoa, tosin eipä tuo kovin iäkäs muutenkaan ole:

----------


## MRa

Scott päivittynyt aika paljon, eli uusi voimansiirto ja jarrut.  Nopea testilenkki tehty uudella Ultegra DI2:lla ja olen tosi tyytyväinen. Voimansiirto on hiljainen (helppo säätää tarkasti), ei rihnuta ja nopea äänetön vaihto. Käsittämätöntä tosin miten sitä on selkäranka tottunut vipujen käyttöön, nyt kun vaihtamista miettii, ei tahdo muistaa kummasta napista menee kumpaankin suuntaan, mutta kun ei keskity lainkaan, homma sujuu... Hmm.  Sain myös itseäni miellyttävällä tavalla johdot piiloon.  Kahvoja pitää vielä hiukan säätää.  Nyt laitoin samaan kohtaan tankoon kuin mitä vanha 6600 Ultegra oli ja vähän tuntui olevan eri asennossa.


Scott CR1 by MaukoR, on Flickr


Scott CR1 by MaukoR, on Flickr


Scott CR1 by MaukoR, on Flickr

----------


## Summer rider

Setä jimbo tuli tänään kotiin.

----------


## Mka

Pyöräni kuva

Olis kai niitä muitakin merkkejä...

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Pyöräni kuva
> 
> Olis kai niitä muitakin merkkejä...



Mitä sitä hyvää vaihtamaan  :Vink:  Kivan värinen rivi!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho😨

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

Tällaisella on nyt yksi lenkki alla:



On hieman ja jäykempi ja mukavampi kuin edellinen, vm. -89 teräsrunkoinen. Vauhti ei kyllä mittarin mukaan noussut yhtään. Ensi viikolla alkaa onneksi loma niin on aikaa etsiä sitä vauhtia pk-seudun maanteiltä.

----------


## mehukatti



----------


## kmw

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....



ihan vaan tahallani repostaan kuvan. Ihan *piip* hieno trio. Mulle kelpais hyvin 2 vasemmanpuoleista.

----------


## Kemizti

> [*musta muoviNomadi*]



on se hiano!!

----------


## miku80

Uus kiinteävälitteinen...

----------


## AxuL99

> Nyt kun veljeksistä urvélo sai uuden rieskan ja cervélo uuden sohvan, niin otinpa pojista oikein ryhmäkuvan. Kolmikon yhteispaino tuossa kuosissa vähän reilu 24,5 kiloa.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: tuli näköjään turhan pieni kuva. Vaihdoin isompaan.



Mikä merkkinen ja malli on tuo keskimmäinen?

----------


## timoma

On-One Inbred 29 SS Special Edition ja keulana Salsa Cromoto Grande. Aika traktorihan se on noihin veljeksiin verrattuna, mutta kyllä tuo Onniwanni on näistä se pyörä joka on saanut vuosien mittaan eniten rakkautta. Urvélo tietty vielä aika tuore tulokas tuossa kuosissa.

----------


## Iglumies

> mehukatin musta



Jotain tämänsuuntaista olin telineessä tänään näkevinäänkin  :Hymy: 
Vaan ei se ollutkaan mehukatin L-kokonen musta, jota eilen katselin.

----------


## snowfake

Randominettisaittieditointifiltterin läpi tyä matka pyärä. 



Jarruletkua vois harkita lyhentävänsä joskus...

----------


## Mika T.

Komia Cruzi Mehukatilla! 

  Päivitetty kuva omasta metsäkoneesta:

----------


## Dalmore

Tallboy sai uuden voimansiirron 1x10 OneUp 40t ja OnOne Ringmaster 30t

----------


## Dude

Tämä saapui maanantaina. Pakkohan se oli ostaa, kun hinnasta sai 50 pinnaa pois...

----------


## AxuL99

Mikä pyörä?

----------


## mpk



----------


## maapaa

^^ Niin ku mikä pyörä?

----------


## hemppa

> Mikä pyörä?



Toi keltanen on Commencal Meta AM1 29

----------


## Dude

Ja tarkemmin Commencal Meta AM1 29 2013  :Vink: 

Orkkiksesta modattu 32 N-W ratas ja alkuperäinen 730mm tanko vaihdettu 760mm leveään +edessä 2.4 Chunky Monkey.

Ja kuvan oton jälkeen taaksekin on tullut samainen rengas + stemmi vaihtunut 70mm-->60mm.

----------


## toripolliisi

> 



Tää on kyllä hieno kokonaisuus! Pitäisköhän itsekin painaa tilausnappia?!? Etenkin väri on huikee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aki Korpela

Meikäläisen kisapelit tälle kaudelle: Spark on lihonut 27.5"-kiekkojen ja leveämmän ohjaamon seurauksena 8.3-kiloiseksi, ja Cube on kuvan kokoonpanossa hitusen alle 10.2 kg. Molemmissa renkaina RaRa 2.25". Cubella tulee enemmän ajettua, se vaan on jotenkin niin miellyttävän jämäkkä. Nopeudesta en sen sijaan oo varma.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Korpelan Akilla on juuri sellaiset pyörät jotka minä haluaisin, erityisesti kepeä 29" täpäri tällä hetkellä kutkuttaa... Aatelia.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Eih. Onko tämä homma mennyt siihen, että enää ei saa netistä lukea edes eeppisiä A. Korpelan rakentelutarinoita, vaan sen sijaan on tullut perustylsää "menen kauppaan pankkikortin kanssa" -tyylistä Cube + Fox + 1x10 voimansiirtoa + DT 240/Crest -kiekkoa?

Siis, aivan hieno pyörä, ei siinä mitn, mutta tähänkö sitä on päädytty?

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Päivitetty kuva omasta metsäkoneesta





Mykistävän hieno.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

IAM Cyclingin tiimirunko, D-A Di2 9070, WH9000 C24 kuitutuubit, D-A 7900 SRM, PRO Vibe kuitutanko+kuitustemmi ja SLR penkkinä. Perusvarma paketti ja aerotolpasta huolimatta hämmentävän miellyttävä ajaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eih. Onko tämä homma mennyt siihen, että enää ei saa netistä lukea edes eeppisiä A. Korpelan rakentelutarinoita, vaan sen sijaan on tullut perustylsää "menen kauppaan pankkikortin kanssa" -tyylistä Cube + Fox + 1x10 voimansiirtoa + DT 240/Crest -kiekkoa?



Olet täsmälleen ytimessä. Kaupasta lähes valmiina ostettu Cube on nopea ja hienosti toimiva fillari, mutta pähkäilyn ja rakentelun seurauksena kertyvä rakkaus siitä puuttuu.  :Hymy:  Mutta kyllä mä vielä rakennan monta pöörää. Tässä on vaan viime vuosina rakennettu sekä taloa että perhettä, ja näennäisen ajanpuutteen vuoksi täytyi ostaa joku hyvin toimiva järkilaite kisapeliksi.

edit: Antilla on nopean ja watikkaan näköinen laite. Varmaan lähes yhtä nopea kuin kuljettajansa.

----------


## akkki

Korpelan "pikkuveli"

----------


## TPP

Titaania! Lynskey sai uudet kammet, kiekot ja tankonauhat:

----------


## juha gylling

Saksalainen joka sään hävittäjä.

----------


## Snowdog85

Mehukattil hieno ibis!

Sai Dirti pyörä päivitety, YT-industries Romp

bilder uploaden

----------


## Iglumies

> Mehukattil hieno ibis!
> 
> Sai Dirti pyörä päivitety, YT-industries Romp
> 
> bilder uploaden



Kovasti näyttää Nomadilta mehukatin ibis  :Vink: 
Snowdogin YT-osasto hienossa kunnossa.

----------


## Henuz

> IAM Cyclingin tiimirunko, D-A Di2 9070, WH9000 C24 kuitutuubit, D-A 7900 SRM, PRO Vibe kuitutanko+kuitustemmi ja SLR penkkinä. Perusvarma paketti ja aerotolpasta huolimatta hämmentävän miellyttävä ajaa.



Aika hyvä paketti, vieläkö Cervelo jäi talliin kakkospyöräks? 
Gianttia meinasin itte päivitellä myös hieman uudempaan, mutta tulikin hankittua Knollyn tilalle hieman kevyempää enskapyörää. Pitää otta&laittaa kuva, kunhan pääsen tästä Suomeen juhannukseksi.

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Eih. Onko tämä homma mennyt siihen, että enää ei saa netistä lukea edes eeppisiä A. Korpelan rakentelutarinoita, vaan sen sijaan on tullut perustylsää "menen kauppaan pankkikortin kanssa" -tyylistä Cube + Fox + 1x10 voimansiirtoa + DT 240/Crest -kiekkoa?



Aijai toi oli aikoinaan mahtava viestiketju!

Nopean näköinen toi maantie-Scotti edellisellä sivulla.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Maastopyörä on saanut uuden pomppukepin, Syntacen notkutolpan ja leveämmät Flow Ex -kehät. Lisäksi vaihdoin juuri Ice Spiker Prot alta pois. Mekaaniset levarit ja voimansiirtona 1x9-sekasikiö, eli ihan kehityksen kärjessä ei nyt mennä.

----------


## Stinky

Tuo Bashringissä oleva nökö kuuluisi tietenkin tuonne kammen taakse piiloon.
Onko Salsa ihan titaania vai jotain halpametallia? Tyylikäs väritys eniveis.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Runko on Ala Carte Titanium, eli Lynskeyn ihan ameriikoissa Salsalle tekemä. Kallis mutta painava, eli ehkä siinä on sielu, joka painaa.

----------


## Snowdog85

> Tuo Bashringissä oleva nökö kuuluisi tietenkin tuonne kammen taakse piiloon.
> Onko Salsa ihan titaania vai jotain halpametallia? Tyylikäs väritys eniveis.



umm jos sä laitat sen kamme taakse... miten sit see ketjuohjuri pelita? kun siel ylhal hammas mikä pita ketju just hampa ja bashringin välis..?

----------


## Stinky

> umm jos sä laitat sen kamme taakse... miten sit see ketjuohjuri pelita? kun siel ylhal hammas mikä pita ketju just hampa ja bashringin välis..?



Bashringin nökö ei vaikuta siihen mitenkään. Se pyörii samalla kun kampi pyörii ja sen nökön kuuluu olla kammen takana piilossa samoin kuin rattaassa olevat ohjaimet jotta esim. 3 rattaisessa systeemissä rampit osuu kohdalleen ja vaihteet toimii. Tässä tosin pelkkä visuaalinen merkitys.

----------


## Snowdog85

Jaaa, sorry, luulin että meinasit laita koko bashringi hammasratta taakse  :Leveä hymy:  (lost in translation)

----------


## slow

> *lisää titamiinia*



Erittäin. Arvostan pelkistettyä ilmettä. Epäilen, ettei ole aivan ikävä ajettavakaan.

----------


## willes

> Maastopyörä on saanut uuden pomppukepin, Syntacen notkutolpan ja leveämmät Flow Ex -kehät. Lisäksi vaihdoin juuri Ice Spiker Prot alta pois. Mekaaniset levarit ja voimansiirtona 1x9-sekasikiö, eli ihan kehityksen kärjessä ei nyt mennä.



Onko notkutolppana carbon hiflex? siitä kuulisin mieluusti kokemuksia.

-
wille

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Onko notkutolppana carbon hiflex? siitä kuulisin mieluusti kokemuksia.



Joo, P6 HiFlex. Tarjoaa se havaittavasti pehmeämpää kyytiä kuin sitä edeltänyt Thomson Elite, erityisesti kun maastopyörässä tolppaa on reippaasti näkyvissä (eli taipumassa). Käsittääkseni tuon pitäisi taipua parisen senttiä kovemmissa iskuissa.

Kokemusta muista vastaavista ei ole.

----------


## Raikku

Itsellä sama, 400mm jotta tarpeeksi Cuben rungon(kuitu) sisällä. Mukava on Syntacen alutolppaan verrattuna.

----------


## karhu reiret

[

----------


## JohannaKN

Kyllä mister Salosen kaikissa pyörissä on sielu.
Myös hänen muille kasaamissaan pyörissä.
Oma Canyon-maasto on niin suoraan tehtaalta, että ei sielua. Ehkä sit käyttöiän myötä tai päivitysten.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mehukatti näytti närhen munat. Jumaleissön päevää.

----------


## T_2

> Mehukatti näytti närhen munat. Jumaleissön päevää.



Mä tuijotin yks päivä tota Mehukatin pyörän kuvaa valehtelematta toista tuntia ja mietin että minkä takia se näyttää noin saatanan hyvältä. Lopulta tulin siihen tulokseen että sen on oltava tosi hyvä kuskilleen. Siinä on asiat paikallaan kokoiselleen kuskille ( ite oon pitempi, niin ei osaa suoraan verrata). Siinä on vaan kaikki siellä missä pitääkin olla.

----------


## T_2

Nostetaan vielä pyörä tällekkin sivulle.

----------


## mkpaa

Pyörä suunnilleen niissä asetuksissa kuin se tänä vuonna tulee olemaan.  :Hymy: 

P6120009 by Mikko Mäkipää, on Flickr

----------


## Mike

> Titaania! Lynskey sai uudet kammet, kiekot ja tankonauhat:



Mikä Lynskeyn runko? R230?

----------


## ealex

Rakensin tyttärelle uuden pyörän, kelpaisi kyllä itsellenikin:  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

> Mikä Lynskeyn runko? R230?



Jep, R230. 
Mukava runko vanhalle selkävaivaiselle läskille.

----------


## kmw

Neiti ealexin Surly miellyttää silmää.

----------


## tekkanine



----------


## Tank Driver

> Neiti ealexin Surly miellyttää silmää.



Juu! Samoin edeltävä Transitsuuni.

----------


## harmis

Tässä ei mitään ihmeellistä. Halusin vain testata kuinka tämä ehkä netin hankalin kuvanlisäys toimii.
Edit. miks vitussa tuo on noin pieni kuva

----------


## LJL

> Tässä ei mitään ihmeellistä. Halusin vain testata kuinka tämä ehkä netin hankalin kuvanlisäys toimii.



Ei ole vaikeaa on lisätä ko. kuvan nettiosoite [IMG] ja [/IMG] -tagien väliin 





> Edit. miks vitussa tuo on noin pieni kuva



Ei ole kuvaa

----------


## J_K

Tämäkin valmistui viimein.

----------


## ntz

Ritcheyn p-29er maastosinkula. Voisi laittaa puhtaammankin kuvan kunhan flunssa hellittää.

----------


## JackOja

^tuo on aikas makean näköinen vehje.

----------


## maapaa

^^ On se vaan hieno.

----------


## harmis

No niin, kokeillaan toimiiko tämä nyt. Useasta pyörästä koottu ja voimansiirto uusittu.

----------


## lai

> Ritcheyn p-29er maastosinkula. Voisi laittaa puhtaammankin kuvan kunhan flunssa hellittää.



Pojot tästä. Onko antaa koeajoraporttia? Tämän topicin perusteella alkaa teräs olemaan nykyään kohtuullisessa suosiossa.

----------


## twentyniner

Niner Sir9 SS

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuosta Ritcheystä ei tarvitse ottaa kuvaa puhtaana, juuri noin tuon pitää olla. Jotenkin tulee sellainen klassikko ainesta fiilis tuosta fillarista mieleen.

----------


## T_2

Terästä, Ritcheyn perinteiset värit ja vielä "Syncros"-teksti näkyvillä (vaikkei stemmissä). 
Kilo kuraa, hauskaa on pidetty, ja miksei? 
Tosi hieno pyörä.

----------


## JackOja

> Niner Sir9 SS



Ja heti perään Ninerin teräsfillari, kyllä täällä foorumilla nyt taas kelpaa! Onko toi keula 80- vai 100-millinen?

----------


## Tank Driver

Jopas ny pukkaa nättiä jäykkäperää joka tuutista.

----------


## inbox

Laitetaas omasta raadosta kuva. Kammet väärässä asennossa ja satulalaukkuki auki. Ja vielä kakskutonen. Sori.

----------


## mäyrä

Ja lisää terästä. NS Surge 2012, L-kokoa. Keulana 2006 marsun 66SL. Muutenkin osat on enempi valittu kestäväyyden ja hinnan mukaan. Ei tullut kevyttä mutta kiva tuli.

----------


## ntz

Harmiksen ja mäyrän kuvat eivät näy.





> Pojot tästä. Onko antaa koeajoraporttia? Tämän topicin perusteella alkaa teräs olemaan nykyään kohtuullisessa suosiossa.



Maastopeleistä ei hirveästi kokemusta ole joten kattavaa raporttia on vaikeaa antaa. Tuntuu kevyeltä ja ketterältä verrattuna vanhaan 26" ankkuriin ja nousee mäkiäkin kivasti. Mukava ajella etenkin rauhallisempaa vauhtia, laajvuoren mtb-kisassa (jonka jälkeen kuva on otettu) alkoi kädet kipeytyä tärinästä vauhdikkaammiilla alamäkipätkillä.

----------


## twentyniner

> Ja heti perään Ninerin teräsfillari, kyllä täällä foorumilla nyt taas kelpaa! Onko toi keula 80- vai 100-millinen?



100mm löytyy sitä oletettua joustoa.

----------


## vitsku

Tästä kohti Juhannusta...

----------


## Sarpale

Heitetäänpäs taas oma ratsu, kun päivitystä on tullut oikein uusien iskariteippauksien verran.
Mitä sitä vaihtelemaan kummemmin, kun pyörä toimii ja kuski tykkää.

----------


## syklopaatti

Hieno Orange. Minun evo sai viimein reverbin. 

Sen ja Jussin kunniaks pari fotoa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## twentyniner

Aika "pehmeen " näköiset sohvat pojilla, kyllä kelpaa. Itselläni oli hetken Alpine, mutta ei ollut mun juttu  :Hymy:

----------


## Lare

Kas tommonen.

----------


## TANUKI

↑ Nätti Evo  :Hymy:  

Viime kuvasta Kuutio on saanut polkimet ja pullotelineet:

----------


## Stibe

Meikäläisen ensimmäinen maantiefilo. Uskomattoman mukava pyörä ajaa!

----------


## Iglumies

Kaikki kännipyörän kriteerit täyttynee, kun kasasin tuo eilen jämäosista NS Surgen runkoon olvin ja koffin avulla. :Hymy:

----------


## Jatasa

Pistetäänpäs omasta ainokaisestaan kuvia, kun siihen on tullut läjä uusia osia:





Uutta: 
- Sram XX 2x10-voimansiirto
- Hopen Mini X2 Pro jarruttimet
- 2.4" Maxxis Ardent Exot
- Tmarsin hissitolppa (Ikuinen ämpyily on vihdoin ohi!!  :Cool: )
- Charge Spoon satula
- ODI Troy Lee Designs gripit

Kyllähän tuolla ajelee, vaikka onkin oikea epämuodikkuuden ilmentymä 26"-kiekkoineen ja 2x10-voimansiirtoineen.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## VSS

Vielä hetken minulla. Jos joku antais tuolle hyvän kodin  :Vink:

----------


## jcool

Moro, oli eilen Stumpyssä jurinaa/napsumista takapäässä ja nyt aamusella piti käydä aamulenkillä ihmettelemässä ongelmaa. Syyllinen oli löysä pinna, huh ei pahempaa...ohessa fiilistelykuva...

----------


## kmw

> *nips*Niner Sir9 SS



Ihan stnan hieno. Kuis on tuntemukset vs. edell. kaksysärit, Dambala, Apina, Transsu ... jamitäniitäolikaan? Onko ebb mallia nitisemätön?

----------


## ToLi

YT Industries Capra Pro:

----------


## devon

> *makian vihreä pyörä*
> 
> Vielä hetken minulla. Jos joku antais tuolle hyvän kodin



Pitääkin heti vinkata miehelle tuosta, olisi namusen värinen ja hän kun on haaveillut täpäristä...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho😲

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Snowdog85

Ai saatana...

YT Capra PRO teke kyll kateliseks... mihipäi suome see tuli?
Ei siitä kyll parempa enduro kokonpano voi keksi.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kuitu-Scalpellin kaveriksi kasailin alu-version. Voimansiirto 1x10 XT + RF n/w 32t, jarrut XT/XTR, kiekot Funn/Dartmoor/XTR/SLX, keulaksi vanha RS SID SL, takajousi Manitou Swinger, ohjaamo Richey WCS alsaa, muut osat random kalikkaa hyllystä. Eka viidenkympin koeajo jätti vähän hämmentävän fiiliksen kun tuntuu moninpaikoin paremmalle kuin kuitunen ja vaikeammalla polulla jousitus selkeästi jouhevampi (iskarit ja säädöt kutakuinkin vastaavat molemmissa). Jatketaan testiä...

----------


## Human Traffic

> YT Industries Capra Pro:



Pähee!

----------


## twentyniner

> Ihan stnan hieno. Kuis on tuntemukset vs. edell. kaksysärit, Dambala, Apina, Transsu ... jamitäniitäolikaan? Onko ebb mallia nitisemätön?



Vielä liian vähän kokemusta Nineristä, kerron kun tulee lisää...ti aamuna vaikka Sääksinkiertoon?

----------


## J T K

> Niner Sir9 SS



Yes Sir! Aiheuttaa voimakasta omistamisen halua. Komea o/

----------


## Monroe

Suurin osa ajokalustosta:







Rosea lukuunottamatta itse kasattuja. Canyon on periaatteessa sama kuin viime kesänä, mutta samaa on kuitenkin vain iskarit, ohjaustanko ja -kannatin. Uuden rungon tarjosi Canyon, muut meni valitettavasti omaan piikkiin.

----------


## LJL

^ Kyllä!! Monroellakin on näköjään aika lähelle mun "suunnitelmien/tulevaisuuden ajokalusto"

----------


## kauris

Arvaatko mistä tulee kommentteja?

----------


## LJL

> Arvaatko mistä tulee kommentteja?



V...

----------


## MacGyver

> Arvaatko mistä tulee kommentteja?



Schwalbe renkaita käytettäessä venttiili tulee AINA W- ja A kirjainten väliin.

----------


## TeemuTii

[IMG][/IMG]

Konkeli tämänhetkisessä muodossaan. Päivitystä alkuperäiseen: Sarvet, stemmi, satula, kiekot ja polkimet.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Viime syksynä myin S5:sen pois. Nyt on muutaman kuukauden ehtinyt olla alla aivan loistava S3. 

En ihmettele yhtään miksi monet ammattilaisetkin ovat valinneet S3:sen S5:sen tilalle. Aerodynaamisuuden eron huomaa hyvin vaikeasti, mutta mukavuudessa ja etupään jäykkyydessä S3 voittaa helposti. Molemmat aivan mahtavia fillareita, S3 nykyiseen ajeluun parempi. 

Hieman ehkä muista S3:ista poikkeava Super Recordin osilla Shimanon sijaan.

----------


## 2cka

Reilun 10 vuoden pyörättömyyden jälkeen tästä takaisin liikenteeseen. Tiedän että kyseessä on monelle melkoinen inhokkimalli mutta itselle tuntui sopivalle ja olen tykännyt. 

Pari muutosta on tehty kuvan oton jälkeen. Jarrut on päivitetty Deoreihin ja tupit vaihdettu Diatechin kumisiin.

----------


## maojala

Tämän kesän spessu.

----------


## Enduro

> Nostetaan vielä pyörä tällekkin sivulle.



Todella kaunis pyörä ! Varmaan myös huippu ajettava. Jos sitä ostais vaikka ensi vuonna tollasen nomadin.

----------


## Monroe

> Schwalbe renkaita käytettäessä venttiili tulee AINA W- ja A kirjainten väliin.



Heh... Mutta miten hoidan tämän noissa tuubeissa? Voipi olla vähän vaikempi rasti käydä siirtämään venttiiliä...

----------


## Oz

Helpompihan se on venttiiliä siirtää, jos ne renkaat on liimattu kiinni?

----------


## Monroe

Juu eihän se vaadi kuin mattoveitsen venttiilin irroittamiseen ja vähän liimaa, että saa venttiilin uuteen sijaintiin. Jotain pientä ilmavuotoa voi jäädä, mutta eihän se nyt niin turhan tarkkaa voi olla. Ei muuta kuin toteuttamaan!

----------


## edu

> Suurin osa ajokalustosta:
> 
> Rosea lukuunottamatta itse kasattuja. Canyon on periaatteessa sama kuin viime kesänä, mutta samaa on kuitenkin vain iskarit, ohjaustanko ja -kannatin. Uuden rungon tarjosi Canyon, muut meni valitettavasti omaan piikkiin.



Hienoja! Miltä vaikuttaa XR1501 Crossmaxeihin verrattuna?

----------


## brilleaux

> Helpompihan se on venttiiliä siirtää, jos ne renkaat on liimattu kiinni?



Helpoin ratkaisu on olla neiteilemättä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Jos se ei onnistu, maalaa svalpen tekstit piiloon?

Edit: ja on muuten komia YT:n enskakäkätin!

----------


## MacGyver

> Heh... Mutta miten hoidan tämän noissa tuubeissa? Voipi olla vähän vaikempi rasti käydä siirtämään venttiiliä...



No höh. Minä veisin renkaat takasin kauppaan, ei noilla voi ajaa :Vink:

----------


## Iglumies

Arvatkaa minkä merkkiset kiekot tuli heräteostoksena tänään hankittua

----------


## jarit

Hyvä, Strykerit ovat ainoat oikeat vanteet Cruziin. Mä ajoin XC-malleilla Nickelissä ja en tiedä parempia maasturin vanteita.

----------


## Tank Driver

Vissiin Mavicit.

----------


## Kemizti

Tollasilla kokoonpanoilla nyt mennään, läski sai kuitua putkiosiin ja taas toi sininen, anteeks..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Eipä mittään Kelpais😋

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Monroe

> Hienoja! Miltä vaikuttaa XR1501 Crossmaxeihin verrattuna?



Suunnilleen samaa tasoa, ehkä nuo DT Swissit on hieman paremmat kuin SLR:t. Olisi kuitenkin kannattanut panostaa kerralla kunnolliset, siis jotkut oikeasti kevyet kiekot. Ne vaan alkoi olla tuubiversioita, enkä oikein ole varma, että onko tuubit kovinkaan järkevä valinta maastohommiin.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Suurin osa ajokalustosta:



Onko tämä On One Lurcher? Jos on, niin kiinnostaisi, oletko tyytyväinen siihen. Ajatko tuolla myös oikeassa maastossa, jossa keulakin saa rytkettä osakseen? Onko tämä väriltään se kiiltävä+matta-musta. Kyselen siksi, että minulla oli vajaan vuoden Planet X Dirty Harry jäykällä keulalla. Se hajosi ohjainputkestaan ja nyt On One tarjoaa tilalle Lurcheria.

----------


## Monroe

On.
Olen.
Kyllä ajan.
Luulisin olevan.

Runko on suht painava, mutta myös ainakin kohtuu tukeva. Kasasin tuon lähinnä talvipyöräksi ja siinä käytössä oikein hyvä. Mutta onhan tuo tuolla kokoonpanolla mukavan kevyt kesäkäyttöönkin. Joustokeula löytyy kyllä myös, mutta maastossa ajan kyllä huomattavasti mieluummin täysjoustolla. Mutta täytynee kesäksi laittaa sitä joustoa eteen, niin menee poluilla vähän mukavemmin. Täysjäykkä maastopyörä ei mielestäni sovi maastoon, melkein mieluummin ajan siellä vaikka cyclocrossilla.

Eikös se dirty harry ole kalliimpi runko?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> On.
> Olen.
> Kyllä ajan.
> Luulisin olevan.
> 
> Runko on suht painava, mutta myös ainakin kohtuu tukeva. Kasasin tuon lähinnä talvipyöräksi ja siinä käytössä oikein hyvä. Mutta onhan tuo tuolla kokoonpanolla mukavan kevyt kesäkäyttöönkin. Joustokeula löytyy kyllä myös, mutta maastossa ajan kyllä huomattavasti mieluummin täysjoustolla. Mutta täytynee kesäksi laittaa sitä joustoa eteen, niin menee poluilla vähän mukavemmin. Täysjäykkä maastopyörä ei mielestäni sovi maastoon, melkein mieluummin ajan siellä vaikka cyclocrossilla.
> 
> Eikös se dirty harry ole kalliimpi runko?



Se oli vähän kalliimpi ja suht kevyt, mutta se on kai poistunut valikoimasta. Minulla sen ohjainlaakerikupit eivät kestäneet, vaan irtosivat hiilikuidusta. 
Kyllä vaan täysjäykkä pyörä sopii helppoon ja vähän vaikeampaankin maastoon! Heikoimmillaan se on tietenkin kovin teknisessä maastossa ja möykkyisissä alamäissä.

----------


## Dr.J

Maantiekalustoa. Pahoittelut heikkolaatuisista kännykkäräpsyistä.

----------


## ristopee

> Maantiekalustoa. Pahoittelut heikkolaatuisista kännykkäräpsyistä.



Komeita pelejä ovat. Miksi sulla noin monta maantiepyörää on? Vika näyttää tosin olevan "vaan" cyclocross.

----------


## Mihail

^^Hämmentävää ja mykistävää tykitystä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^On siinä tinkimätön setti käppyrätankoja. Tyylikästä.

----------


## LJL

Vaikken ymmärräkään maantievehkeistä juurikaan niin ei voi muuta kun nostaa hattua. Tinkimättömyys, se on se sana

----------


## kmw

> Maantiekalustoa. Pahoittelut heikkolaatuisista kännykkäräpsyistä.



sitävät esiintyä tälläkin sivulla. Emmää nuista mtn tiiä, mutta ihan vaan estetiikkaa ihastelen.

----------


## TPP

> Maantiekalustoa. Pahoittelut heikkolaatuisista kännykkäräpsyistä.



Campaa ja titaania, NAM!

----------


## LJL

Canyon Lux valmiina kahdelle Tahkon kierrokselle.. Nyt on niin hyvä ettei saa enää tehdä mitään. Sisureita teippasin kaksi kpl satulatolppaan, satulapussissa työkalut ja CO2-panokset. Kiekko-osastolla laitoin läskit renkaat kevennyskiekoille, vaikka hiekat rohiseekin keramiikkalaakereissa. 10,15kg tällä kokoonpanolla.

----------


## kaakku

Huijaako kuvakulma vai onko kanjonissa riseri vääriteperin ja stemmi ylöspäin?

----------


## LJL

> Huijaako kuvakulma vai onko kanjonissa riseri vääriteperin ja stemmi ylöspäin?



Näkyisikö tästä paremmin..



Stemmi 100mm Ritchey WCS plussakulmassa ja tanko Ritcheyn WCS 600mm 10 asteen suora kuitustonga, ei siis ole riseri. Stongan asento on kyllä mallia "suupielet ylöspäin"  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Heh, tämmöstä se on kun silmät näyttää ihan mitä sattuu  :Nolous:

----------


## LJL

Nojoo toi on aika kontroversaalin näköinen stonga, ei siinä  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lux näyttää edelleen hyvälle.

----------


## Jeesu

> Komeita pelejä ovat. Sulla noin monta maantiepyörää on! Vika näyttää tosin olevan "vaan" cyclocross.



Korjasin

----------


## Teemu

Meikäläisen kahden kierroksen Tahko-pyörä.

----------


## Terwis

Aivan hyvä.

----------


## twentyniner

Simpelin hieno Apina Teemulla, tykkään.

----------


## Juha_H

> Maantiekalustoa. Pahoittelut heikkolaatuisista kännykkäräpsyistä. 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/IMG_0170.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/IMG_0172.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/IMG_0168.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/IMG_0166.JPG



Vaikka olen vähän päättänyt etten tätä kysymystä tällä palstalla esitä, niin nyt on kyllä pakko tiedustellä mihin lukemaan tuo Storck heilauttaa vaa'an. On kyllä todella hieno setti!

----------


## skott

Myin pois takajäykän KillerBeen rungon ja siirtelin palikat joustavampaan Bud:iin:



Eipä tossa oo muuta huomioitavaa kokeellinen kuvaustekniikka. Kuvan otin Nexus 5:sella ja käytin Sumennus-modea.

Yrittääpi Nexus sumentaa taustaa kuten paremmissa kamera-objektiivi -systeemeissä. (Aina halunnu semmosii fillari-kuvii...) ;-)

Välillä sumennus toimii ihan ok (henkilökuvaus), mutta tässä meni mönkään (pinnat, mitä kummaa näkyy satulan alla jne.?).

(Laitoin paremmin onnistuneen kuvan kahvista ja pullasta Valokuvaus-keskusteluun, jos kiinnostaa)

----------


## aaba__

Tuommosta

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Exluossa

Onpa setti Dr.J.:llä! Meilensteinii ja kaikkee. Huikeeta!

----------


## Plus

Suorastaan typerryttävä kokoelma Dr.J:llä! :thumbsup:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mitä tkee noin monella maantie pyörällä..😉 Sen ymmärrän rt on maasto# maantie# cyklo# Fatbike# täyjousto..😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pätkä

Höh, en näe Dr.J:llä yhtään ylimääräistä pyörää :Hymy: . Veret seisauttava setti! Hienosti kuvattuna voisivat olla myös bike porn ketjussa.

----------


## toripolliisi

> Myin pois takajäykän KillerBeen rungon ja siirtelin palikat joustavampaan Bud:iin:



On kyllä niin Jenkkilippu, että härskiys tekee jo siistiksi! Rohkeaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Uusi fillari ekan lenkin jälkeen kuvattuna: Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc Large-koossa ja Kashima upgradella. Osia mm. RS Pike SoloAir 150mm ja RS Reverb, Sram XX1, Hope Hoopsit Flow EX-vanteilla, Formulan T1 Racing -jarrut, yms. Pyörässä on myös englantilainen Works Componentsin 1,5 astetta ohjauskulmaa loiventava ohjainlaakeri. Vaikka ohjainkulman loivennus on iso, se ei tunnu mitenkään negatiivisesti ajettavuudessa ja samalla jyrkissä kohdissa lisäluottamus on paikallaan.
Ohjainkannattimena nyt väliaikainen Scottin 70mm stemmi, mutta tilalle pitäisi vaihtaa 50 tai 60mm Syntace Megaforce II.
Painona nyt n. 12,7kg polkimien kanssa punnittuna.

Hienosti kulkee!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

Aikamoinen laitos, hieno!

----------


## Dr.J

[QUOTE=janne kuivakangas;2229680]Mitä tkee noin monella maantie pyörällä.. Sen ymmärrän rt on maasto# maantie# cyklo# Fatbike# täyjousto..

Mitäkö tekee? No ajaa. Tarkennuksena: Storckilla ajetaan ns. all-out, Crisp on nautiskeluun pitkille lenkeille, ja Enigmat palvelevat märän kelin pyörinä sekä työmatkakulkineina, 60km/päivä vuoden ympäri. Tuo alempi enigma on oikeastaan gravel grinderi, tilaa 700x40 renkaille, nastarenkailla näkee maantietä myös talvella. 

Syy pyörien kertymiseen on lyhykäisyydessään se, että uusien hankkimiseen on ollut mahdollisuus, enkä ole raskinnut luopua vanhoista. Hankkimistahti on ollut maltillinen 1 pyörä / 2 vuotta. Kaikki ovat aktiivisessa ajossa. Maastopyöräilystä en ole lainkaan kiinnostunut, sen vuoksi painotus maantiekalustoon. Toki talvista työmatkaa varten on jäykkäperämaasturi varalla. 

Storck painaa nykykunnossaan 5,9kg (mekaaninen Super Record, avo-Meilensteinit). Viimeisimmät päivitykset ovat itse asiassa lisänneet painoa; THM M3 SRM ei suostunut toimimaan Storckin keskiön kanssa nitisemättä, joten siirsin sen toiseen Enigmaan ja laitoin tilalle Campa Overtorquen ja Garmin Vectorit. ~200g lisäpainoa, mutta nitinän poistuminen tuntuu sen arvoiselta. Crisp painaa melko tasan 6,8kg, Enigmat 7,3 ja 8,2kg

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oorat! 😊

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Aivan hyvä.



Mikä runko?

----------


## Arhipoff

> Mikä runko?



Vaikuttaisi olevan Black sin, hieno peli!

----------


## Mcross



----------


## Terwis

> Mikä runko?



Radonin Black Sin 29 10.0 SL. 
Ensimmäinen valmiina ostettu fillari varmaankin 10vuoteen. Tupet ja satula vaihtui mieleisiksi. 
Ajokunnossa polkimineen, pullotelineineen ja mittareineen 9,2kg.

Hain fillaria hintaluokassa edullinen jota ei tarvitse ruveta päivittelemään ihan heti. Tuossa on mielestäni osaset aika kohdillaan. 

Kokokin sattui oman mieltymyksen mukaiseksi. Stemmiäkään ei tarvitse vaihtaa.

----------


## maapaa

^ Nätti on. Mikä satula?

----------


## Terwis

> ^ Nätti on. Mikä satula?




E-bayn kiinakuitua. Tällähetkellä työn / mietinnän alla sillä siinä on todella terävä nokka.

----------


## MTBVespa

> E-bayn kiinakuitua. Tällähetkellä työn / mietinnän alla sillä siinä on todella terävä nokka.



Vänkäri sano et laita vaa liukkaria nii ei se enää haittaa.

Tai siis et on liukas, mut elä hankaa siihen nokkaan sitä ahterias.

----------


## goljat

> Meikäläisen kahden kierroksen Tahko-pyörä.



Turun naapurikaupungissa asuu tällainen monkey. Maastoilua en enää harrasta, joten asfalttiteillä mennän. Tällähetkellä tämän näköisellä 1x10 vaihteistolla. Talveksi vaihtuu sitten 29" nastarenkaat.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nisse-setä

Kai tämänkin voi siirtää projekteista valmiisiin. Tuskin suuria osapäivityksiä on (heti) tulollaan, ehkä uusi takarengas nykyisen kekkonen edition highrollerin tilalle. Siis Demo(ni) 8 kokoa large, jousituksena Boxxer WC ja CCDB, kiekot Spank/Atomlab, Jarrut Formula The One, voimansiirto e13/Blackspire/x9, putkiosat Renthal/Truvativ/Acros. #26specific #gwinning

----------


## tonytee

Näillä mennään.
Moonlander tuli taloon eilen, kilometrejä ehtinyt silti kertyä 45. Huikee laite.

----------


## kmw

^ hyvä pari. Värikoodaus erittäin onnistunut :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Pirteät Surlyt!

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Upea Demo!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Just Hyvät!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## twentyniner

> ^ hyvä pari. Värikoodaus erittäin onnistunut



http://youtu.be/vFwYJYl5GUQ

----------


## haedon

Siinäpä tän kolmipyöräinen mökin "kaatikselta". Samukin saattaa olla kateellinen mun huomaamattomasta hiilikuidunkorjauksesta :Hymy: .

----------


## Ettan

Ei tosta Haedon paljon pyörä parane..!! Ja tykkään väristä. 
Tonytee : hieno Surly pari!

----------


## slow

Inspiroivat Surlyt.

----------


## Salomo

Tonyteellä todella jees combo!

----------


## Paakku



----------


## Jampuli

> Siinäpä tän kolmipyöräinen mökin "kaatikselta". Samukin saattaa olla kateellinen mun huomaamattomasta hiilikuidunkorjauksesta.



Mikä keula sulla tuossa cubessa on?

----------


## random5

Tämmöinen tuli taloon pari viikkoa sitten. Stemmi hakee vielä paikkansa ja erinäisiä osia päivittyy, mutta pääpiirteissään tuolta se näyttää.

----------


## Grim

Raijin lähes nykykuosissa, renkaina Spessujen tilalla 2.35" Ikonit.

----------


## Amppari

Commencal Uptown.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## finbred

> 



Ai että, tulee nuoruus mieleen – oma Pomppu oli samassa käytössä, ihan sama istuinkannatinkin oli ja Cougar perässä.



...olipa naama turpeena kortisoneista...

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Sieluton saksalainen, eli Canyon Inflite al 8.0. Muuten vakio, mutta kumit ovat 41 mm Knardit ja pikalinkut Halon kuusiokolomalliset.

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

Cross-Checkistä on todistetusti moneksi.

Retkikuosissa:


"Maantie"kuosissa:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Maastokuva vielä..😆

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Canyon Infinite al 8.0 Hieno ja kumista iso 👍

----------


## ykkössepepeli

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Rostsekki ON hyvä!





> Maastokuva vielä..



Mää voin laittaa kunhan saan kunnon kuvan aikaiseksi. Tosin mun värkki on toisessa moodissa tällä hetkellä. Taisin Surlyville-ketjuun joskus jtkn postata.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kiitos! 😊👍

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Cannondale uuh..😊

----------


## VanhaPate

> Sieluton saksalainen, eli Canyon Inflite al 8.0. Muuten vakio, mutta kumit ovat 41 mm Knardit ja pikalinkut Halon kuusiokolomalliset.



Peukku kanjonille! Eikös tossa ole Ergonin satulatolppa? Miltäs se on tuntunut?

----------


## ykkössepepeli

Cannondale scalpel 29 ER 3 vm.2014


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ykkössepepeli

Pyörällä ajettu vasta Tahko, eli kokemusta ei vielä sen enempää


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## J N

Bianchi Infinito - Campagnolo Athena EPS 11s Compact vm. 2013. Sain pyörän toissapäivänä. Pitkähköltä tuntunut odotus on nyt ohi.
Odottaa tuossa vielä neitsytmatkaansa. Eilen ajoin ensimmäiset 20km. Vaatii vähän säätöä, mutta muuten tuntui aika hyvältä. Hybridin jälkeen vähän sporttisempi. Parempaa säätä odotellessa...

----------


## toripolliisi

Tämmönen siitä sit tuli.. Pientä säätöä vielä, kuten satulan asento.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## miku80

melkosen villin näkönen Inbred...

----------


## Gibsy

Mitä tuolla on onella tehdään?

----------


## Moby

Härski vehje! Etupäällä voi ajaa DH:ta, takapäällä XC:tä ja polkimilla kaupungissa.

----------


## PatilZ

> Bianchi Infinito - Campagnolo Athena EPS 11s .



Onko toi runko ihan sähkövaihdespesifi? Tai onhan tuo. Jaksatko ottaa vielä vastaavan kuvan vetopuolelta? Hieno peli.

----------


## LJL

Natsahtava On-One

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei paha edes 26 29er takana..Onko minkälainen tykitellä..😊

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei paha edes 26 29er takana..Onko minkälainen tykitellä..😊



ei kai sentään, taitaa olla vaan kuvakulma mikä hämää..

----------


## haedon

> Mikä keula sulla tuossa cubessa on?



Tommonen:

----------


## Rickmaple

Tämän päiväiseltä lenkiltä napattu. Toinen on mun ja toinen ei.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Hirveen iso vaimo sulla.

----------


## 2cka

> ^ Hirveen iso vaimo sulla.



Päivän hajoaminen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

> ei kai sentään, taitaa olla vaan kuvakulma mikä hämää..



26" on molemmat.. Mitä tolla tehdään, ei mitään hajua.  :Hymy:  mut kun alkuperäinen keula on pöydällä levällään niin ajattelin kokeilla. Sika pehmeesti meni lähistön luontopolku ja ryteikkö. Kiva oli ajaa, mut vielä parempi sit kun saa oman 100mm joustavan FOX:n keulaan.

Specs:

Vipu: X9
Takavaihtaja: X0 
Sram: 9pakka.
Kammet: XT 32ratas
Keskiönlaakeri: Hollowtech2 XTR
Jarrut: Formula Oro:t 185/160mm
Kiekot: etukiekko, Roval traversee QR 25mm tai molemmat DT Swiss XR 4.20 s240 hubilla
Keula: future shock sl 150mm/ Fox RLC 100mm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rannanjärvi

Jep mullakin on kommuteeri siis badCOMPany pääsi takaisin harraste käytöön
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...44_Android.jpg



Hajotkaa isoon kuvaan! :P

----------


## fiber

Uusi crossari eiliseltä eli neitsytlenkiltä. Nyt spacerit siirtyneet stemmin yläpuolelle ym. pikkusäätöä tehty.

----------


## HarMi

Charge Dusterin keula, 100mm recon vaihtui 150mm revelationiin. Ulkomaan foorumeilla väittävät ettei Dusteri toimi yli 120-140mm keuloilla, mutta eilinen tunti täysii Latokasken maston maastoissa osoitti ihan muuta. Geometria tuntuu toimivalta, omaan mukavuusalueeseen tuli pari pykälää rankempaa maastoa ja entinen otb-herkkyys katosi kerralla.

----------


## jcool

> Uusi crossari eiliseltä eli neitsytlenkiltä. Nyt spacerit siirtyneet stemmin yläpuolelle ym. pikkusäätöä tehty.




Jep, jep...hieno peli ja varmasti hyvä! Minulla oli sammyt, etenkin takakumi jatkuvasti puhki (ajan myös CAADX, 105 sarjalainen). Nyt siellä on saksanmaalta tilattu pistosuoja kaverina ja kerran ollut vaan puhki. Ajelen hiukan vähemmillä paineilla nykyään. Olen hienosäätänyt asennon ja viihdyn nykyään race positiossa pitempiäkin aikoja. Vois vaikka nukahtaa race positioon, on se vaan mukava "kelailla" :-).

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Dusteri..näyttää hyvältä..😊 samoin cannarin cyklo..maukas. .

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Peukku kanjonille! Eikös tossa ole Ergonin satulatolppa? Miltäs se on tuntunut?



Kiitti vaan  :Hymy: 

Ja juu on, tosin brändätty Canyoniksi. Jakkarassa lukee Ergon. En osaa sanoa asiaan paljoakaan, koska oon ajossa unohtanut koko tolpan (ja satulan) olemassaolon. Elikkäs se taitaa toimia juuri niin kuin sen pitääkin. Pitäis ehkä testata pyörää normaalin tolpan kanssa, jos vaikka huomais jonkun eron.

Noh, jos tuosta tolpasta jotain on pahaa sanottavaa, niin 73.5° satulakulma + suora tolppa + Ergonin satulan muoto (satulan levein osa on verrattain edessä)  = jakkaran joutui laittamaan ihan taka-asentoonsa. Ton satulan kanssa setback-tolppa olis ollut parempi vaihtoehto, mut eiköhän noi cromokiskot kestä. Ainakin toivottavasti, sillä myös satula tuntuu yllättävän mukavalta (taitaa olla kokoa L).  Satulan kaltevuudensäätökin on vähän hassu, tolppa kun pitää irrottaa että operaation voi tehdä.

----------


## Heikki Vierelä

Pitkän odotuksen jälkeen Singular Puffin on täällä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Lunni on hieno!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jep Singular. .yksinkertainen on kaunista!😊

----------


## Hippo

Ui! Jospa se oma lunnikin ehtisi tänne ensi viikon aikana. Odotus palkitaan, hieno pyörä sielläkin.

----------


## Gibsy

> Nyt spacerit siirtyneet stemmin yläpuolelle



Onko se jotenkin noloa jos spacereitä on stemmin alapuolella? Monesti kun asioikseen/erikseen mainitaan tästä, niin siltä se haiskahtaa.

----------


## LJL

> Ja juu on, tosin brändätty Canyoniksi.



Ymmärtääkseni nuo VCLS-tolpat on Canyonin omia eikä niitä saa mistään muualta esim. ergonin tarroilla.

Mulle olisi tulossa kanssa halkiotolppaa... Saas nähdä minkälainen kapistus tuo Inflite on.

----------


## TuplaO

> Onko se jotenkin noloa jos spacereitä on stemmin alapuolella? Monesti kun asioikseen/erikseen mainitaan tästä, niin siltä se haiskahtaa.



Jos vastausvaihtoehdot ovat "Kyllä" tai "Ei", niin vastaus on Kyllä. Tietysti speisseritornin korkeudella on suurin merkitys. Jokusta milliä ei huomaakaan, mutta senttien korkuiset rakennelmat ovat jo sitten pahimillaan noloja. Kukin tietysti tyylillään, vaikka tornin korkeudella yleensä valmistajan asettama yläraja onkin.

----------


## pätkä

> Ymmärtääkseni nuo VCLS-tolpat on Canyonin omia eikä niitä saa mistään muualta esim. ergonin tarroilla.



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34302_CF3-Pro-Carbon-Sattelstuetze.html

----------


## LJL

Kappas! Tunnustan erheeni ja peruuttelen sanani.. Hyvä kun selvisi tämäkin. Sitä VCLS 1.0 -tolppaa en ole nähnyt missään eri brändillä, mutta sehän on tietysti kokonaan eri tolppa.

----------


## heccu

1000 km ajettu Spectral AL 8.0 koko L (ja vähän enemmän ajettu Foortti, kulutus 25 l/100 km)

jees, pyörä väärinpäin ja kammet sojottaa minne sattuu

----------


## Shamus



----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Onko se jotenkin noloa jos spacereitä on stemmin alapuolella? Monesti kun asioikseen/erikseen mainitaan tästä, niin siltä se haiskahtaa.



Ei ole jos siihen on syy: ikä, huono liikkuvuus, röllykkä tai niinkuin minulla kuluneet niskanikamat, jotka estävät kovin alhaalta ajamisen varsinkin alkukaudesta. Tai itseasiassa minulla on nuo kaikki syyt.

----------


## LJL

> ...röllykkä



Röllykkä = ____________

----------


## Tank Driver

Varmaan masu.

----------


## LJL

En så kallad ölmage

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Jos vastausvaihtoehdot ovat "Kyllä" tai "Ei", niin vastaus on Kyllä. Tietysti speisseritornin korkeudella on suurin merkitys. Jokusta milliä ei huomaakaan, mutta senttien korkuiset rakennelmat ovat jo sitten *pahimillaan noloja*. Kukin tietysti tyylillään, vaikka tornin korkeudella yleensä valmistajan asettama yläraja onkin.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## FRE_A_K

Oli koeajettava tuo uusi Bilteman pesusieni.

----------


## AxuL99

Mikä malli tuo sun Canyon?

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Mikä malli tuo sun Canyon?



Grand Canyon Al ja vuosi oli 2012.

----------


## LJL

Ai että, jollakulla muuallakin on (vielä) 26" Canyoni... Kyllä lämmittää sydäntä!!

----------


## brilleaux

Jarruletkut (vihdoinkin) lyhennetty, Command Post paikallaan, taakse 180mm laikka ja Geo muutettu asentoon Slack. 
Nyt se on pelkkää ajoa vailla valmis. Kuvan paikka siis.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Jarruvaijerit (vihdoinkin) lyhennetty, Command Post paikallaan, taakse 180mm laikka ja Geo muutettu asentoon Slack. 
> Nyt se on pelkkää ajoa vailla valmis. Kuvan paikka siis.



Nips*Huikee rune*
Todella upea. Siinä on pyörä minun makuun. Marytkin on näkymä pitänyt pintansa vanteella. :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä noi Maryt jää alle. Varastossa olevat 2 kpl kun ajetaan loppuun, toivotaan että seuraaja Magic Mary on samanveroinen.
Ja pyörä on munkin makuun.  :Leveä hymy: 
 Jos 26" alkaa joskus ahdistamaan(epäilen), Runessahan on optio 27,5" rengaskoolle.   :Vink:

----------


## kts

Edellisen merkittävän hienon Runen innostamana kuva omasta Spitfirestä. Painaa yllättävän paljon, mutta ei haittaa. Kiipeäisi kuin vuorikauris, alaspäin ei riemulla rajaa.

----------


## brilleaux

Painaa Runekin kai tolla setupilla 14-15kg. Sekin kiipeäisi kuin vuorikauris, jos joku jaksaisi polkea!

Kertakaikkisen maukas laite, noin kokonaisuutena.  :Hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

Jahkailu ja arpominen päättyi. Radon Slide 130 29" 9.0 kotiutui ja nopea lenkki heitetty.


(kuvaa klikkaamalla aijaa.com:sta isompi kuva)

Renkaat vaihtuu jossain vaiheessa varastossa oleviin Continental TrailKing ja MountainKing 2.2 nakkeihin.

----------


## LauriA

Oma työmatkakulkine, ollut kyllä todellä tyytyväinen hankintaan. Pirkan Klassikkokin tuli tällä ajettua ja hyvin pärjäsi "oikeiden" maantiepyörien seassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Ehkä tohon tarakalle sopii suojaviiittaan käärittynä yksi taistelumuonapakkaus ja ammuslaatikko. Jännä oivalus laittaa pistoolikotelo juomapullon ruuveilla kiinni. Mikäs se olikaan naton taktinen merkki polkupyöräjoukoille?

----------


## Bassopiste

Tässä oma maantiekone. Ensimmäinen oikea maantiepyörä hankittuna hieman liian ison cyclocrossarin kaveriksi.

----------


## LauriA

> ^ Ehkä tohon tarakalle sopii suojaviiittaan käärittynä yksi taistelumuonapakkaus ja ammuslaatikko. Jännä oivalus laittaa pistoolikotelo juomapullon ruuveilla kiinni. Mikäs se olikaan naton taktinen merkki polkupyöräjoukoille?



Tää oli kyllä päivän pelastus, täydellinen repeäminen työpisteellä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

↑ Upea Spessu Shamuksella.  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Edellisen esiintymisen jälkeen ei ole vaihtunut kuin kiekot, mutta se vaikutti painoon melko paljon. Nyt ollaan 6,9 kilossa kun Garmin Edge on tangossa. Ehkä alkaisi olla sopiva hetki vaihtaa nuo maastopolkimet niihin "oikeisiin" polkimiin, mutta toisaalta nämä nykyiset kiekot on ilmeisesti cyclocross-käyttöön tehty. Eikös siinä ole riittävästi perustetta pysytellä noissa?

----------


## 123teemu

Tänään on ajettu ensikilometrit uudella kulkineella (ja mun ekalla täpärillä). Eli Orange Five RS. 

Tää on iPhonella otettu räpsy - pitää ottaa lisää kuvia jahka kamera (ja sen mukana vaimo) palaavat reissusta.



T. Teme

----------


## Grandi66

Tässä uusi perheenjäsen

----------


## Mika K

Hieman heikko kuva tälläiseen lankaan, mutta tässä oma Konga Randonneur jossain Torvenkylän seudulla eilisellä B300 reissulla..

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Onko siinä takana joku turboahdettu ulkohuusi kylän pikku-ukoille? Ei luulis jäävän enää pallit saranan väliin.

Pyöräs ja kuva siitä ovat hienoja!

----------


## Human Traffic

Epämuodikasta. 26" & 1x9. Go nuts.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Lauma yhteiskuvassa

----------


## MacKonte

Maantiekiitäjistä tuorein...etualalla.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> ^ Ehkä tohon tarakalle sopii suojaviiittaan käärittynä yksi taistelumuonapakkaus ja ammuslaatikko. Jännä oivalus laittaa pistoolikotelo juomapullon ruuveilla kiinni. Mikäs se olikaan naton taktinen merkki polkupyöräjoukoille?



Miksi ihmeessä käyräsarviseen ja ilmeisen nopeaan hyökkäyspolkupyörään tarvitsisi ammuslaatikkoa puhumattakaan taistelumuonapakkauksesta (ne on kuljetuspolkupyöräjoukot kato erikseen niillä perus armeijafillareilla)? Hyvin bongattu toi pistoolikotelo kyllä, olisko tarakka mahdollista taistelijaparia varten, esim. spotteri tarkka-ampujalle tms? Vai onko niin että ampuja nimenomaan on tarakalla ja kuski hoitaa kuljettajan ja komentajan virkaa...?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

> *nätti Spessu*



Mun silmään suorastaan hivelevän kaunis kokonaisuus. Stemmissä asiallinen kulma, joka tuo vauhdikkaamman ilmeen. Laatuosia. Kyllä mä vaihtaisin polkimet maantiepolkimiin, mutta kukin tyylillään. 

Kiitos kuvasta! Lämmitti mieltä.

----------


## kmw

> 



Wau! Ja vielä kerran Wau!

----------


## TheMiklu

1x10 Pompetamine. 



Vielä olis säätämisiä mutta voipi olla, että mene osat muihin kokoonpanoihin. Katellaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tykkään! Todella mukava😊

----------


## Kari H

> Edellisen esiintymisen jälkeen ei ole vaihtunut kuin kiekot, mutta se vaikutti painoon melko paljon. Nyt ollaan 6,9 kilossa kun Garmin Edge on tangossa. Ehkä alkaisi olla sopiva hetki vaihtaa nuo maastopolkimet niihin "oikeisiin" polkimiin, mutta toisaalta nämä nykyiset kiekot on ilmeisesti cyclocross-käyttöön tehty. Eikös siinä ole riittävästi perustetta pysytellä noissa?*NIPS*



Kelpaisi kyllä minulle ihan tuollaisena!

----------


## vellu80

Tommosta! #budjetti #postimyynti #nahkahousumaan #All-Rounder fillari #ihana  :Vink: 





Canyon Spectral 6.9 Koko XL paino 13.8kg

----------


## KnuutV

Osittain trailituunattu ja Oneup laajennusrattaalla varustettu Titus Rockstar kiipeää/hyppää vaikka puuhun.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Testilenkillä Supermoto-citycruiserilla.. painaa tonnin, ergonomiasta ei edes viitsi puhua, mutta eipä haittaa. :-)

----------


## T_2

^Ei tarvi rotvallin ylityksissä juurikaan keskittyä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Sirkkelin pyörästä tulee mieleen joku vanha Mersun Unimog johon on laitettu matalaprofiiliset renkaat

----------


## SeKo

Helkama Kulkuri -88 ja Raleigh Rochester (noin vm. 2007). Kulkurin alkuperäinen punainen satula on vaihdettu ja tankoteippi pitäis vaihtaa mustaksi ennen kuin se on jo musta. Ralessa on jäykkä teräskeula nyt, alunperin oli joustokeula.  Miksi kuvan laittaminen ei onnistu multa  :Irvistys:  (syyhän oli tyhmä käyttäjä  :Hymy:  )

----------


## SeKo



----------


## Sirkkeli

> ^Ei tarvi rotvallin ylityksissä juurikaan keskittyä.



No juu, ei juuri jännitä isommatkaan kuopat  :Hymy: 





> Sirkkelin pyörästä tulee mieleen joku vanha Mersun Unimog johon on laitettu matalaprofiiliset renkaat



 :Leveä hymy:  itellä tuli ekana mieleen juurikin Supermoto vehkeet, mutta tuokin luonnehdinta sopii kyllä

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Osittain trailituunattu ja Oneup laajennusrattaalla varustettu Titus Rockstar kiipeää/hyppää vaikka puuhun.



Mitkäs on rokkistaran tarkemmat speksit ja paino?

----------


## KnuutV

Painoa en ole punninut, varmaan lähempänä 13 kiloa tolla kokoonpanolla.

Keula: White Brothers Loop 120mm
Iskari: Fillariosassa tuunattu Monarch RT3 (isompi ilmakannu ja vaimennuksia myös muutettu)
Kiekot: Superstar Tactic Trail kehät, Switch EVO navat ja DT:n revolution pinnat
Jarrut: Deore (servowave super hyvät hinta/laatu voittajat)
Kammet: Shimano XT 32 hampaisella rattaalla
Takapakka: Sram 11-36 + 42 Oneup
Takavaihtaja: Paljon kiviin hierottu X9
Ketjuohjain: MRP 1X
Satulatolppa: KS Supernatural

Siinäpä ne varmaan tärkeimmät. Tankoa voisi vähän leventää ja stemmiä lyhentää.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> ^Ei tarvi rotvallin ylityksissä juurikaan keskittyä.



Veit sanat suustani  :Leveä hymy:  Oivallista vuoripyörän väärinkäyttöä  :Vink:

----------


## AkiA

Kona ei jätä ketään nälkäiseksi.

----------


## maalinni

Pikaruoka sai uuden merkityksen.

----------


## Hannu S

> ^Ei tarvi rotvallin ylityksissä juurikaan keskittyä.



Todennäköisesti vähän kannattaa, toi oli muistaakseni se runko joka rikkoo takaiskarin suurinpiirtein jokaisessa vähänkään isommassa montussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Takamisakari

AkiA:n Utesta maximum respect (onhan toi Ute?) ja Samoin Mika K:n Kongasta. Molemmat kangastelee mielessä yön pimeinä tunteina

----------


## bouncer

eka reissu

----------


## Tomsson

Heikko sortui jälleen alennuksien edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## antti022

Opiskelijabudjetilla herätetty vanha kakskutonen henkiin. Testilenkki tehty ja on kyllä yllättävän hauska laitos.
Nokkaa ylös ja stemmiä alas niin alkaa olee kohdillaan.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Todennäköisesti vähän kannattaa, toi oli muistaakseni se runko joka rikkoo takaiskarin suurinpiirtein jokaisessa vähänkään isommassa montussa



Hmm, hyvä tietää.. on toi Swinger tossa tosin jo jonkun vuoden kestänyt, mutta ei kyllä mitään 'tosi' käyttöä, lähinnä kaupungissa kikkailua, portaita yms..

----------


## juu-zo

Talvesta on osaa päivittynyt sen verran että postataan uusi kuva.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Eipä näy pomppuilijan kuva ei.

----------


## kim71



----------


## kim71

tää kuvien lisääminen tänne on todella sekavaa... vaikka just "jotenkin" onnistuin???? voisko joku antaa pientä selkeää tukiopetusta?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tapatalkilla on helppoo..muuten en oo edes laittanut..

----------


## Keevo

Ysärimaasturi kadulle "kesytettynä"



Aika metka peli, paino ko. olomuodossa 11,28kg, teräsrunko. Uusi jokapaikanhöyläni.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> tää kuvien lisääminen tänne on todella sekavaa... vaikka just "jotenkin" onnistuin???? voisko joku antaa pientä selkeää tukiopetusta?



Itse käytän ulkopuolisia sivustoja, useimmiten Photobuckettia (www.photobucket.com). Uppaa kuva sinne, kopioi sen osoite, avaa fillarifoorumin viestiketju, paina 'Insert image' nappia tuossa pikavastausosion työkalupalkissa, lisää kuvan osoite siihen ja paina ok; viestisi on valmis lähetettäväksi. 

Muista laittaa kuvat julkisiksi jos käyttämässäsi palvelussa on jotain yksityisyys asetuksia.

----------


## MacKonte

Ysäri-Cannondale F900:lla metsälenkin taukopaikalla lammella.

----------


## kim71

jos kuva näkyy... testi onnistui...jos ei... lisää testiä

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Peukku cannondale:lle..😊

----------


## kim71



----------


## kim71

> Itse käytän ulkopuolisia sivustoja, useimmiten Photobuckettia (www.photobucket.com). Uppaa kuva sinne, kopioi sen osoite, avaa fillarifoorumin viestiketju, paina 'Insert image' nappia tuossa pikavastausosion työkalupalkissa, lisää kuvan osoite siihen ja paina ok; viestisi on valmis lähetettäväksi. 
> 
> Muista laittaa kuvat julkisiksi jos käyttämässäsi palvelussa on jotain yksityisyys asetuksia.



kiitti Sirkkeli. Toisella yrittämällä ja ohjeillas onnistu. Kuva ei nyt oo koko fillarista, mut siinä näkee hyvin pohjanmaan nousumetrit.

----------


## ellmeri

> kiitti Sirkkeli. Toisella yrittämällä ja ohjeillas onnistu. Kuva ei nyt oo koko fillarista, mut siinä näkee hyvin pohjanmaan nousumetrit.



Ja pohojanmaalle tyypilliset nousukahwat. :Cool:

----------


## TPV

Lisää Etelä-Pohjalaista mäkimaisemaa

----------


## hannupulkkinen

TPV:n kuva on hävöksissä. Ei taida tuo osoite olla julkinen. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/77693285@N07/14323085384/

----------


## TPV

Kuva on Flickrin asetuksissa julkinen. Sirkkelin ohjeita noudattaen kopioitu osoite pikavastauksella foorumille. Mutta eipä näy. Neuvoja ?

----------


## mikko001

Flickr kuvaan pitää olla se https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/1... alkuinen linkki, mikä vie siihen "pelkkään" kuvaan flickr palvelimelle. Eikä siihen palvelun sivuun jossa esitetään. Eli tolle kuvalle se on https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5318/...864cdc63_o.jpg

----------


## Tikkujalka

Me ollaan herätty Lapikkaan kanssa uuteen elämään. 
Me ei annettu etuvaihtajalle hittoikaa vaan heitettiin turhana kapistuksena mäkeen. 
On loivemmat kulmat on uutta ohjaintankoa ja eturatasta. Hissitolppa on ollut jo jonkin aikaa.



Siitä en ota vastuuta ettei minulla ole hipsterin silmää ottaa valokuvia...

----------


## Vito78

Sveitsin Canyon eli PureCycling Tobel AL 8.9 ( vastaavan kuin Grand Canyon AL 8.9 ) sai alleen pitävämmät kumit mallia Ardent Skinwall  :Hymy:  Tullee jakamaan mielipiteitä...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tykkään sopii hyvin.
😊

----------


## kim71

> Ja pohojanmaalle tyypilliset nousukahwat.



jep  :Hymy:  ja maantielenkki cubessa ku nenä päähän.

----------


## TANUKI

^ upean näkösiä ysärivekottimia!
Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuommoinen tuli kasattua.  Kaveri totesi lenkillä kun kerroin mitä muita vaihtoehtoja oli niin että tällä kuulemma saa sitä naisen jalkovälissä olevaa juttua.  Mitä mahtoi tarkottaa

----------


## Amir

Pyörä meni vaihtoon, yllä entinen ja alla nykyinen - eli vaihtui samalla hieman lajikin.
Nykyisen rinnalla pitää sitten harkita ensi vuonna myös aitoa maantiemallia.

----------


## kaakku

Tunturi Professional Aero Oval. Kasatessa tyylitaju heitettiin romukoppaan josta tilalle poimittiin käyttökelpoista osaa kuten uusi ohjaamo ja nykyaikaiset jarrut. Käyttötarkoitus: työmatka-ajot, lyhyet maantielenkit, yleinen fiilistely, illalla baariin ja taluttamalla takaisin. Polkimet pitäisi vielä vaihtaa että tennareillakin onnistuisi rullailu ja 48x17 välitys on aavistuksen verran liian pitkä. Värikin on vähä tülsa.

----------


## Chenotte

NS Bikes Eccentric
Järeempää keulaa kaipailee, mutta toistaiseksi mennään budjetti ratkaisulla...

----------


## Gibsy

> NS Bikes Eccentric. Järeempää keulaa kaipailee, mutta toistaiseksi mennään budjetti ratkaisulla...



Budjetteja on monenlaisia.

----------


## Chenotte

Tosiaan... Keula on jäänyt ylimääräiseksi toisesta pyörästä, kun se sai X-fusionin tilalle. Eli siihen ei ole sijoitettu tätä pyörää varten.

X-fusion tai rockkarin Pike on pyörinyt mielessä tähänkin pyörään

----------


## LJL

Natsahtava budjettikeula

----------


## Ettan

Viiden eri stemmin vaihto-operaation jälkeen, ajoasento on hyvä. Tiedän että tämä ei täällä aploodeja saa, mutta minkäs teet kun on lyhyet kädet ja iso keskivartalo(läski). Tankonauhan vaihdoin hiukan iloisempaan myös...

----------


## Grr

Mäkin tein budjettiratkaisun ja päivitin vain rungon, käytettyyn. Tämäkin huutaa järeempää keulaa, mutta aivan sama kun ajokieltoa on vielä muutama viikko. Mennään missikisa lookilla toistaiseksi.

----------


## Tmh

2010 Commencal Super4 tämän kesän kuosissa:

----------


## jaksu

Tarmac kävi "kaulan katkaisussa" viime viikolla.

----------


## kim71

http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1405440408

----------


## kim71

ei voi käsittää miksi noi kuvien lisääminen joskus pelaa ja joskus ei. eli toi edellinenkin näkyy vain linkkinä?? missä vika?

----------


## kaakku

> http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1405440408

----------


## kaakku

> ei voi käsittää miksi noi kuvien lisääminen joskus pelaa ja joskus ei. eli toi edellinenkin näkyy vain linkkinä?? missä vika?



IMG-tagit näyttäisivät puuttuvan. Lisäksi kannattaa varmistaa että se kuvalinkki päättyy myös tiedostopäätteeseen (.jpg .png .gif jne) koska kaikki foorumisoftat eivät muuten sitä osaa näyttää oikein.

edit: tuossa sinun tapauksessasi tarvitsi mennä tuonne photobuckettiin linkin kautta ja klikata kuvassa kakkosnappia ja valita "Kopioi kuvan osoite".

----------


## Mr.Auer

Laittelin poikkeuksellisesti tarakan ja tankolaukun kiinni Greg-setään, jos lähtis lomalla polkee vähä kotimaanmatkailua lähiseuduille.

Just hilkulla että taipuu vaihdekuoret tosta laukun yli. 

Rungossa alhaalla ruuvinreiät, ylös laitoin teippiä suojaksi ja muovipäällisellä metallipannalla kiinni seatstayhin. Prisman alle 20 euron tarakka.

----------


## kim71

> IMG-tagit näyttäisivät puuttuvan. Lisäksi kannattaa varmistaa että se kuvalinkki päättyy myös tiedostopäätteeseen (.jpg .png .gif jne) koska kaikki foorumisoftat eivät muuten sitä osaa näyttää oikein.
> 
> edit: tuossa sinun tapauksessasi tarvitsi mennä tuonne photobuckettiin linkin kautta ja klikata kuvassa kakkosnappia ja valita "Kopioi kuvan osoite".



kiitokset kaakku. itse koitin chromen puolelta samaa operaatiota samalla lailla, niin kaikki pelas nii ku piti?? ihmeellinen tää maailma. Osaatko muuten arvata missä toi kyltin tappokrooppi sijaitsee ja mikä se yleensä on?  :Hymy:

----------


## Mr.Auer

Ja tämmönen jokapaikankulkine. Eniten ajoa tulee tällä.

Fix-fix 44-16/17, renkaat Durano Plus 25mm (oikeesti 27). NS Bikes Analog ja Salsa Vaya keula, SLX levari edes ja takana Tektron bmx/maantiejarru. Tanko On-One Mary.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Mikä kannabisnyytti runkoon on teipattu?

----------


## slow

Eiköhän tuo ole ihan normaali varakumi.

*edit*

Herra Auerilla erittäin asiallisia pyöriä. Peukalo moisille.

----------


## scf_

> Viiden eri stemmin vaihto-operaation jälkeen, ajoasento on hyvä. Tiedän että tämä ei täällä aploodeja saa, mutta minkäs teet kun on lyhyet kädet ja iso keskivartalo(läski). Tankonauhan vaihdoin hiukan iloisempaan myös...



Aplodit ainakin täältä. Pyörälle ja erityisesti just sulle sopivan, mukavan ja hyvän ajoasennon löytämiselle.

----------


## Gibsy

> Viiden eri stemmin vaihto-operaation jälkeen, ajoasento on hyvä. Tiedän että tämä ei täällä aploodeja saa, mutta minkäs teet kun on lyhyet kädet ja iso keskivartalo(läski). Tankonauhan vaihdoin hiukan iloisempaan myös...



Mahtaa olla levoton ohjattava tuolla stemmillä..

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Mäkin tein budjettiratkaisun ja päivitin vain rungon, käytettyyn. Tämäkin huutaa järeempää keulaa, mutta aivan sama kun ajokieltoa on vielä muutama viikko. Mennään missikisa lookilla toistaiseksi.



Oho, kyllästyitkö sääkin jäykistelyyn?

----------


## Takamisakari

Testikännyräpsy Nokon-projektin puolivälissä ja samalla foorumikuvaneitsyyden menetys..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grr

> Oho, kyllästyitkö sääkin jäykistelyyn?



Tässä kävi sillälailla tyhmästi että teloin nilkkani ja ajattelin että tuommoinen kiikkustuoli on mukavampi kuntoutusvaiheessa kuin jäykkis.  :Hymy:

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Tässä kävi sillälailla tyhmästi että teloin nilkkani ja ajattelin että tuommoinen kiikkustuoli on mukavampi kuntoutusvaiheessa kuin jäykkis.



Onhan se, itsekin ajelin viitisen vuotta sitten nilkan hajoamisen jälkeen kiikkustuolilla alamäet penkistä pelkkä ehjä jalka polkimella  :Hymy:

----------


## dimebak

Taisitta murjoa nilkkanne sitten aika pahasti, itse asiassa paljon pahemmin kuin minä eli itse sain hiihtolomalla revittyä nivelsiteet toisesta nilkasta. Tuuria sinällään, että eivät menneet poikki eikä luitakaan katkennut joten parantumisaika oli suht sukkela. Kuukausi äksidentistä kesti käydä jo kevyitä lenkkejä maastossa vaikka jotain rajoitteita nilkan liikkeessä oli vielä parisen kuukautta sitten. Nyt se alkaa oleen täysin parantunut ja pikku hiljaa saa alkaa vetään täysiä lenkeillä.

Mut mut, pistetääs tänne fillarista kuvatus, kun pari osaa on vaihtunut uuteen (linkin takaa löytyy 3 lisää).

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...29683798885118

----------


## jaskaj

Jaa-a mahdankoha saada kuvaa näkyviin. 
Captain america, pihinä päätin säästää 500e ku otin tolla maalilla.  :Leveä hymy:  
Osia vaihdettu selle italia max gel flow satula, 84mm Dirt pyörän tanko ja alumiininen ratassuoja(mikä lie oikea nimi kyseiselle osalle.)

----------


## LJL

Rapsakka väritys radonissa

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Taisitta murjoa nilkkanne sitten aika pahasti, itse asiassa paljon pahemmin kuin minä eli itse sain hiihtolomalla revittyä nivelsiteet toisesta nilkasta.



Onhan tuokin aika paha. Itsellä meni pohjeluu nilkan kohdasta noin 7 palaseen ja myöskin nivelsiteet repesi irti. Oli aika vempula jalka ennen korjausta, hetken aikaa jalkaterä osoitti 90 astetta sivulle kunnes itsekseen muljahti takaisin suoraan.
Lähemmäs kolmisen kuukautta olin muistaakseni pyörän päältä kokonaan pois, kunnes aloin ajamaan tuolla "pahat paikat yhdellä jalalla/istuen"-tyylillä. Kipsi mulla oli 6 viikkoa, mutta taisi siinä melkein toinen mokoma mennä ennenkuin sillä jalalla oikein mitään pystyi tekemään. Nykyään ei ole mitään ongelmia, liikeradatkin on suht normaalit. Ainoa haitta on luistinten tai muiden korkeiden ja kovien kenkien kanssa, nahka jää tosi ikävästi pohjeluuhun jääneen metallilevyn nurkkien/ruuvinkantojen ja luistimen varren väliin.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Captain america, pihinä päätin säästää 500e ku otin tolla maalilla.  
> Osia vaihdettu selle italia max gel flow satula, 84mm Dirt pyörän tanko ja alumiininen ratassuoja(mikä lie oikea nimi kyseiselle osalle.)



Värityksessä ei tosiaan mitään vikaa ole. Toi stemmi-stonga combo näyttää omaan silmään aika kauhealta.  :Hymy:  Lyhkäsempää stemmiä vaan kehiin.  :Vink:

----------


## slow

> *nips* Captain america, pihinä päätin säästää 500e ku otin tolla maalilla.  
> *nips*



Nerokasta. Pääsee ajamaan ja rahaa jää varusteisiin.

Vähän kun silmiä siristää tahi maalilla tähtiä peittelee niin tuostahan muokkautuu monenkin vapaan valtakunnan lipun värikokoelma.  Vaikka Laos, Tsekki tai Serbia..

----------


## Sirkkeli

> *nips* Testikännyräpsy Nokon-projektin puolivälissä ja samalla foorumikuvaneitsyyden menetys..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Puhelimen suht pienessä kuvassa näytti vähän että olisit kietassu vaijereista ylimääräset tangon ympärille..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jaskaj

> Värityksessä ei tosiaan mitään vikaa ole. Toi stemmi-stonga combo näyttää omaan silmään aika kauhealta.  Lyhkäsempää stemmiä vaan kehiin.



Juu onha toho olemassa 20mm nousulla riseri stonga mihkä vois hankkii jonkuu 60-70mm stemmin  :Cool:  siiiit joskus

----------


## CamoN

> Testikännyräpsy Nokon-projektin puolivälissä ja samalla foorumikuvaneitsyyden menetys..



Tämä puhuttelee vahvasti. Varsinainen ninjapyöräilijän salainen ase.

----------


## Mika T.

Spämmätään taas, uudet kiakot!

----------


## LJL

> Testikännyräpsy Nokon-projektin puolivälissä ja samalla foorumikuvaneitsyyden menetys..



Yy, kunnon ninjakanjoni. Itsekin ajattelin (toivottavasti pian kotiutuvaan) Infliteen ruuvailla tuon VCLS 1.0 -tolpan, kun olettaisin että crossarin geometrialla 15mm setback olisi just passeli

----------


## Takamisakari

Kyllähän kanjonin tolppa toimii kuin se kuuluisa junan vessa. Tuohan on jo ikäloppu raami, ei edes vaijereiden läpivientejä eikä mitään nykyajan hienouksia. Ja kampisettikin on täysin väärästä leiristä vs muut osat, mutta laite sinänsä toimii niin hyvin että itseä "suunnattomasti" häiritsevien detaljien muuttaminen maksaisi taas jo niin paljon ettei sitä kuuluisaa järkeä juurikaan löydy. Kermaperseilyn maksimi lienee seuraava kehityskohde eli valkoisten tekstien tussittaminen punaiseksi.

----------


## ViliA

Perhepotretti

Cervelo S2
Canyon nerve 29" 8.9
Ja viimeisin hankinta Gary Fisher rig SS 29"(piti tulla työmatka/arkikäyttöön mut se huusi metsään ja siellähän se on viimepäivät viihtynyt)

Ja pahoittelut surkeasta kännyräpsystä

----------


## Concorde

MikaT:llä tosihieno Ibis ja vielä hienompi kuvatus!

----------


## hoocee

> Spämmätään taas, uudet kiakot!



kyllähän tämä aikamoista pornoa on!

----------


## Mr.Auer

Sitte olis vielä tää kolmen koon kopla eli maasturit. Jostain syystä ne nyt vaan on kaikki Konia.


Heiheissä vähän originaalia pidempi takaiskari, eli peräjoustoa n 110 mm ja Monarkissa on oikein hyvä 3-asentoinen vaimennus joista kahella tiukemmalla asetuksella perä ei notku edes seisaaltaan ajaessa.




Lemppari. Hyvä kaikessa, pomminkestävät kiekot (Salsa Gordo kehät muistaakseni 35 mm leveet, Alpine 3 pinnat), mukava poluilla ja talvikelillä. Menee sieltä mistä 100 mm joustava täpäriki.

----------


## Roadie

Uusi kuva tuosta kunto kuutiosta kun edellinen on kadonnu johonkin bittiavaruuteen.

----------


## Kemizti

> Spämmätään taas, uudet kiakot!



http://m.vitalmtb.com/community/Flam...04/setup,26323

monta muutakin hienoa ja yksityiskohtaista kuvaa pyörästä, hieno on!!

----------


## Mr.Auer

Ihanat värit jne mutta parasta on toi etulokari  :Hymy:

----------


## maggis

Tommonen kottiikin syrjähyppy valmistu tänään. Keulaputkea chopattu kuvan oton jälkeen ja stemmi vaihtuu ehkä pidemmäksi.

----------


## Mika T.

> http://m.vitalmtb.com/community/Flam...04/setup,26323
> 
> monta muutakin hienoa ja yksityiskohtaista kuvaa pyörästä, hieno on!!



Juu sieltä se tosiaan löytyy. Kovasti kiitoksia kaikille kehuista! Täytyy sanoa että melkoisen haastava valokuvattava, tämä rungon mattapintaisen grafiitinharmaan ja kirkkaan keltaisen yhdistelmä. Nämä uusimmat kuvat eivät todellakaan onnistuneet ensi yrittämällä.

En tiedä siivittikö fillaripalstalaisten klikkaukset sen Bike of The Day statukseen Vital MTB:ssä, vai mikä, mutta niin siinä pääsi joka tapauksessa käymään  :Cool:

----------


## d33b0

Uusi kaupunkikruisailupyöräni, Vitus Vee-1, jonka tilasin Chainreactioncyclesistä:



Ensi testillä kävi heti ilmi, että vapaarattaassa oli häikkää. Joku osa ei tainnut olla täysin pyöreä joka johti takapään kovaääniseen naksuntaan polkiessa. Pyörän takuu CRC:llä pelitti hyvin. Noin viikossa postista tupsahti uusi vapaaratas, tällä kertaa Shimanon mikä vaikuttaa laadukkaammalta kuin alkuperäinen.

Pyörä on varsin hauskan oloinen kapistus ajaa.  :Hymy:  Taidanpa vielä laittaa kelvolliset polkimet tilaukseen...

----------


## LJL

> Tommonen kottiikin syrjähyppy valmistu tänään. Keulaputkea chopattu kuvan oton jälkeen ja stemmi vaihtuu ehkä pidemmäksi.



Erittäinn tyylikäs!! Tykkään

----------


## Jampuli

Vihdoinkin uusi osasarja paikoillaan.

----------


## Stinky

Trekin tilalle tullut Spessu kohtapuoliin valmiina. Tankoteippi vaihtuu vielä valkoiseksi ja jarrut pitää uusia.

----------


## brilleaux

Ragley sai juuri lisää käyttöä.

----------


## slow

Täytyy vielä myöhässä peukuttaa Mikan T:n jäätävää Iibistä. 




Kuinka Croozeri kulkee enskapolulla?  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Taidan jättää sen kokeilun väliin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Kuinka Croozeri kulkee enskapolulla?



Voisi olla matkustajalle yhtä "hauskaa"/aivotärähdyksentäyteistä menoa kuin tässä:

----------


## brilleaux

Schwalben Big Applet laitoin jo tilaukseen Croozeriin. Jos hiukka pehmentäisivät menoa.
Ihan kelvillä pysytään kyllä kuitenkin.  :Vink:

----------


## Jakke81

Vastaavalla yhdistelmällä pyörä ja croozer, tosin veturina cube ltd race kierretty Kuopiota pari päivää about 30 km per päivä. Lähtö paikkana Puijonlaakso ja mukavahan tänne on nousta aina päivän päätteeksi. Eka päivänä täällä ollessa kävin muutaman kerran nouseen pelkällä pyörällä Puijon huipulle polkuja ja mäki rinnettä että pururatoja pitkin.

----------


## paskalokki

Uusimpina toinen pulloteline ja lukkoa alennettu. Sitä enne tuli polkimet ja satula ja ulkonäöllisesti ei muutu enää.

Lähetetty minun C6833 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jaakom

> Tommonen kottiikin syrjähyppy valmistu tänään. Keulaputkea chopattu kuvan oton jälkeen ja stemmi vaihtuu ehkä pidemmäksi.



Mikä runko tuossa on? Näyttää hyvältä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sledgehammer

Tänään sain valmiiksi ja tykkään.  Sekä ajaa, että katsoa  :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

Tossahan toi oikeella on. Ketjut tippu niin piti kääntää toisinpäin toi hopeanuoli.
Samalla huomasin ,et joku oli hylännyt jonkun mustan p*skakasan tohon.

----------


## joni33

> Tänään sain valmiiksi ja tykkään.  Sekä ajaa, että katsoa



Komea on peli kaikin puolin!

----------


## LJL

> Tänään sain valmiiksi ja tykkään. Sekä ajaa, että katsoa



Hyvännäköinen gurjuutin

----------


## maggis

> Mikä runko tuossa on? Näyttää hyvältä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kiitti, runko on Cotic Escapade  :Hymy:

----------


## Pregasina

Uusi yritys....

----------


## DanielBraun

Täytyi vihdoinkin kirjautua foorumille.
Tuollainen Brother cyclesin Kepler tuli kasailtua, vuosiin ensimmäinen vaihteellinen pyörä. Sinkuloita ja fiksejä ollut ja on pari edelleen.

----------


## poppa

siisti kuota !!!!!!!!!

----------


## poppa

Speksejä pliis! hiukkasen pornahtava Brother  :Hymy:

----------


## DanielBraun

> Speksejä pliis! hiukkasen pornahtava Brother



Runko kokoa 52
Sram cx1 kahvat/kammet/vaihtaja. 
Jarruina avidin ultimatet.
Thomsonia stemmissä ja tolpassa, SLR istuimena ja Salsan cowbell 3 tangossa. 
Timen Atac xc8 polkimet
Ultegrat kiekkoina, challengen almanzon kumeina.

----------


## 0201346

pistetääs omatkii härpäkkeet näytille:


Trek Fuel Ex8 


Bianchi Via Nirone 7 C2C ultegra mix

edit. vähä paremmat fotot tilalle

----------


## maalinni

Hieno Brother. Täytyy itsekin siirtyä 1x10 setuppiin cyclossa.

----------


## Iglumies

Haipalli keventy ja jäykisty, ainakin kokeeksi.

----------


## Miikko

on kyllä liukkaan näköinen Kuota!  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ku Iglu kerta askartelee niin mää ja:


Etuvimputtimen seutu on hiukan ahdas mut säätökaliallahan siitä selviää ja kohta koeajo kertoo mitä tuli luotua....
muok: eikä tarvinnu säätää muuta ku nakkero oikein kehälle niin ei enää raapsi.  Kohta suap jo ryystää  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Sulla ei ainakaan kampien pitäis kolista kiviin kovin helpolla tuolla setupilla  :Vink:

----------


## HC Andersen

Iglun Strutsi on oikein hyvän näköinen. 

Ässän hybridi on taas ihan tekijänsä näköinen kapistus, sillai hyvällä tavalla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvän näkönen OnOne

----------


## mehukatti

Hieno highball, paljos tolla on painoa jäykällä keulalla?

----------


## Iglumies

Jos tota mun haipallia tarkoitat, niin 9,945 näytti vaaka tuollaisenaan.
(tänään jo aamusella vaihdoin reban takas, kun tuntui niin omituiselta kauppaanlähtö, ei ole jäykistely mun juttu)

----------


## Takamisakari

Seuraava kännyräpsy. Projekti joka alkoi viime lokakuussa on nyt valmis. Melkein kompliitti Super Record (pl laakerit, tolppa ja polkimet), vanteet NOS NIB Mavic Open CD 4 SR navoilla. Runkosetti maksoi muistaakseni saturaisen mutta täytyy todeta että Vintage SR-romut ei oo ihan ilmasia. Ajattelin laittaa tämän seinälle koristeeksi mutt testilenkin perusteella taidakin ottaa käyttöön!

E: näköjään muutama juttu pitää vielä tuunata, mm takavaihtajan vaijerin loppupää, renkaiden/vanteiden "kohdistus" tms pikkujuttuja jotka sattuu silmään.

----------


## slow

Mahtava Rossin! Ei taida olla kovinkaan epämiellyttävä ajettava..

----------


## jcool

Kuva veden ääreltä, näkyy olevan jotenkin muotia nykyään...

----------


## LJL

Hieno rusina! Kahvakumeja pitäisi kyllä vähän korventaa jollain polttolampulla että stemmaisi paremmin satulan väriin  :Vink:

----------


## Takamisakari

^ei ollu nimittäin ihan halvimmat kumet nämä iibeistä että saavat nyt kelvata. Ajotuntuma on taivaallinen.

----------


## mikk3

Tänään noudettu, ensimmäinen täpäri mulle:



Kiitos vielä myyjälle, mikäli tällä foorumilla majailee  :Hymy:

----------


## Summer rider

Hissitolppa sai uutta väriä.

----------


## Olaff

Meikäläisen eka täpäri. Kylläpä on meno maistunu!

----------


## GTMile



----------


## V-P.V

GTMilen:n kuvan jälkeen laittaa tämmöstä mutta laitan kummiskii. 




Hassuja nää isopyöräiset kun ei meinaa tälläne 178 "pitkä" saada tarpeeksi syvää ajoasentoa (18" runko). Tanko vaihdettu flätiksi ja niin alhaalla kuin saa ja ollaan satulan kanssa samalla tasolla. Täytyy käydä katselee jyrkempää stemmiä.

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Uuden elämän saanut On-One Race 29 ysäriliukuväreissään.

----------


## AK-87

> Kiitos vielä myyjälle, mikäli tällä foorumilla majailee



Eipä kestä  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

> Hassuja nää isopyöräiset kun ei meinaa tälläne 178 "pitkä" saada tarpeeksi syvää ajoasentoa (18" runko). Tanko vaihdettu flätiksi ja niin alhaalla kuin saa ja ollaan satulan kanssa samalla tasolla. Täytyy käydä katselee jyrkempää stemmiä.



Tuommosella stongalla pääsee vielä matalampaan ajoasentoon: http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/05/21/...deals-on-both/

----------


## Mika K

Ei ole täällä moista ongelmaa, mutta tietty kuskin ja rungonkin mittasuhteet ei ole ihan pienimmästä päästä  :Hymy:  

Tässä meikäläisen leidi tälle kesälle uusittujen kiekkojen, kumien, kampien ja jarrujen kanssa..

----------


## Kaatuilija

Uusi metsätykki lenkeille ja kisoihin:

----------


## kmw

^^ hieno on. Rallinaama lukee rungossa, mutta kovasti on Jonesin näköinen. Saiskos valaistusta, plz.

----------


## Mika K

Se rallinaaman tarra peittää yhden isomman kuljetuksessa tulleen skraidun sopivasti  :Hymy: 

Runko Gary Fisherin kunniaksi tehty Trek Sawyer ja keulana Jonesilta apinoitu kustomimitan Truss, jonka tehnyt kotimainen Konga Bicycles. Terästä siis koko hoito. Muita palikoita FSA leekeri, Thomsonin putkiosat, Brooksin Team Pro satula, Saint keskiö, RF Turbinen kammet, Sram XO 1x10 vaihteisto, Hopen Mono Mini jarrut ja Candyn vatkaimet. Kiekoissa DT 240s navat DT pinnoilla ja saksanpoikien 30mm halpiskehillä, päällä 2.4 Ardentit Stanin litkuilla. Kaupanpäälle joku rosterinen pulloteline..

----------


## maapaa

> Hassuja nää isopyöräiset kun ei meinaa tälläne 178 "pitkä" saada tarpeeksi syvää ajoasentoa (18" runko). Tanko vaihdettu flätiksi ja niin alhaalla kuin saa ja ollaan satulan kanssa samalla tasolla. Täytyy käydä katselee jyrkempää stemmiä.



Extralite HyperStem O-12 
http://www.extralite.com/Products/HyperStem%20O12.htm

----------


## juminy

Uutta väriä isoserkkuun:
https://app.younited.com/?shareObjec...9-fcf5485e893e

----------


## mkpaa

Jotain tällaista on täällä ehkä ennenkin nähty.  :Hymy: 

P7310074 by Mikko Mäkipää, on Flickr

Blogaus koko Transcontinental race kalustosta: http://www.randonneurs.fi/transconti...lete-kit-list/

----------


## LJL

^ Eikö ota takareidet kiinni pakaaseihin pyörittäessä?

----------


## mkpaa

> ^ Eikö ota takareidet kiinni pakaaseihin pyörittäessä?



Joissakin ajoasennoissa vähän. Ei häiritsevästi.

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Hyvän näkönen OnOne



? Harmaa, "auringon polttama" punainen, haalea sininen, musta, valkoinen, hopea, kulta ja mitä vielä yhdistelmäväri ei voi olla hyvän näköinen. Ei voi ikinä. 
Ei toimi vastavärit keskenään, liikaa eri sävyjä keskenään on sekava kokonaisuus.
Kaurapuuro hillolla, voinapilla ja kanelilla ei ole hyvän näköinen. Makuhan voi olla hyvä siitä huolimatta

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On Onet On..!😆

----------


## LJL

> Joissakin ajoasennoissa vähän. Ei häiritsevästi.



Joo, tuli vaan mieleen kun mulla ottaa joskus jopa satulaputkeen teipattuun sisuriin reidet, mutta mulla onkin läskiä reisissä  :Vink:

----------


## toripolliisi

OT:

Mutta nyt mulle tuli sellainen kuva sarveiskalvoille, että LJL:llä on satula liian korkealla ja se ajaessa keinuu satulan päällää, reidet tiukasti puristettuna satulan sivuilta.. Osuuhan silloin kaikki reiteen mikä on satulaputkea paksumpaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 1muri

Laitetaas omakin Ibis tänne, vaikkei se yhtä hieno olekaan kuin pari sivua sitten ollut Mika T:n versio, eikä kuvakaan ole aivan saman tasoinen...

Kai 26-tuumasella saa vielä ajaa, vai pitääkö laittaa uudempi ja isompi kohta?



Näköjään Photobucket laski laatua huomattavasti...

----------


## Ansis

Hieno Ibis on, mutta täytyy kyllä sanoa että nuo kakskutoset rupee näyttämään niiiiiiiin pieniltä. Silmä tottunut jo kaksyseihin , kun niitä on ilmestynyt katukuvaan niin paljon

----------


## LJL

> Mutta nyt mulle tuli sellainen kuva sarveiskalvoille, että LJL:llä on satula liian korkealla ja se ajaessa keinuu satulan päällää, reidet tiukasti puristettuna satulan sivuilta.. Osuuhan silloin kaikki reiteen mikä on satulaputkea paksumpaa



tervetuloo mittailemaan mun ajoasentoa, ehditään saada kuntoon vielä ennen huomista jämin kisaa  :Vink: 

Edit: äskeiseltä lenkiltä hieman havainnollistusta ongelmasta (reitesi ja pyöräsi kuva?), välillä ottaa kiinni sisäreiden läskipurje ja satula ei ole liian ylhäällä:

----------


## maggis

> Jotain tällaista on täällä ehkä ennenkin nähty. 
> 
> P7310074 by Mikko Mäkipää, on Flickr
> 
> Blogaus koko Transcontinental race kalustosta: http://www.randonneurs.fi/transconti...lete-kit-list/




Erittäin asiallinen ja pitkänmatkan setuppeja lukee (ja katselee) aina innolla! Hyvää matkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## dimebak

Paksumpia renkaita haaveillessa kaivoin laatikosta todella vähän käytetyt Contit alle, kun ne on 2.2" niin näkee vähän osviittaa ja nämä viikataan laatikkoon takaisin, kun uudet renkaat on hankittu.

Ko. setupilla eli viime aikainen vaihteiston harvennus, keulan uusiminen ja nyt kumien vaihtaminen niisti fillarin painosta 2.1 kiloa, matkalaukkuvaaka näytti painoa kulkineelle 11.3 kiloa mikä on mun mielestä ihan tavis-osilla kasatulle fillarille ihan kelpo lukema >8D

----------


## Tank Driver

Mikan Soijjeri on kyllä just eikä melekeen!

----------


## Kasket

Näkyykö kuva muillekin? Skydrivesta otettuna kuva.

Ihan perus Mares AX 4.0. Stemmi alkuperäistä lyhyempi


*Korjattu, näkyykö nyt?

----------


## Concorde

^ ei näy.....

----------


## LJL

Nyt näkyy. Tsingis-kaan (viesti oli liian lyhyt)

----------


## pmw

Tämmösiä fillareita nyt täällä, 63km lenkki takana. Näillä pitäisi mennä pirkan pyäräily ens kesänä.

----------


## peruspertti

Laittaa miettimään asioiden tärkeysjärjestystä. Tai jotain !?

----------


## pmw

Ei tässä hirveesti mietitty oo mitään, fiilispohjalta.

----------


## sakuvaan

Tollanen tuli kasattua. Hissitolpan vaijerivetoa tulee aivan varmasti muokattua, tänään vaan ei ehtinyt.

----------


## Hri

Huh, hienolta näyttää. Siinähän on kuumimpien endurotrendien mukainen juomapullotelinekin mukana!
Kuinkas kulki ja paljonko mahtoi pyörälle kertyä painoa?

----------


## sakuvaan

Joo ison pahan spessun tekemä teline jossa multitooli mukana, käsipuntari arpoo 12.xx en ole laittanut vaa-alle, metriäkään ei ehtinyt tänään vielä ajaa maastossa, ainoastaan pajan ovelta autoon ja autosta himaan... huomenna ekat savut, mutta mitä tuossa takapihalla kynäili niin rungon koko ja stonga tuntui osuneen aika nappiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sakun Foxystä tuli hieno!

----------


## Tank Driver

> Sakun Foxystä tuli hieno!



Plus yks!

----------


## substitute

Kauheen hienoja fillareita kaikilla

----------


## devon

Mahtavan agressiivisen näköinen Mondraker, tykkään! Ja hieno hillitty väritys.

----------


## CamoN

> Ihan perus Mares AX 4.0. Stemmi alkuperäistä lyhyempi



Yleensä en ole korkeiden, vaakatasossa olevien vaakaputkien ystävä. Tässä kuitenkin yhdistyy jotenkin niin onnistuneella tavalla klassinen tyyli ja arkinen työkalumaisuus, että vaahto valuu suupielistä jo valmiiksi TMT-tykitystä ajatellessa. Tosin noita vaijerivetoja vähän vierastan, ottaen huomioon että kyseessä on kuitenkin moderni levyjarruille suunniteltu runko.

----------


## slow

> Sakun Foxystä tuli hieno!



Vahva komppaus

----------


## LJL

> Plus yks!



+2. Onnn

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Tollanen tuli kasattua. Hissitolpan vaijerivetoa tulee aivan varmasti muokattua, tänään vaan ei ehtinyt.



Kammissa on kumit päissä. Turvaseksiä?

----------


## sakuvaan

> Huh, hienolta näyttää. Siinähän on kuumimpien endurotrendien mukainen juomapullotelinekin mukana!
> Kuinkas kulki ja paljonko mahtoi pyörälle kertyä painoa?



Vieläkään en oo punninnu mutta aika siisti laite ajaa, vaikka M rungolla on ihan järjetön akseliväli ja pyörän vieressä 140mm 29erit näyttää lyhyiltä tumpeilta pituuden osalta niin peliä on tosi hauska viedä tiukoissa mutkissa, pitää vaan uskaltaa pistää painoa keulalle ja pitoa löytyy ihan tajuttomat määrät, koska akseliväli on niin pitkä ja keulakulma loiva se ei kuitenkaan aiheuta pätikössä mitään stögäilyjä, vauhti pysyy päällä, iskari auki descend asennossa kokoajan polulla, zero toimii omasta mielestä tosi hienosti tuon tyylisessä pelissä, jos pistää tehoja polkemiseen niin tuntuu että siitä saa hyötyä eikä alusta ime polkutehoja pois.

Lupauksenvuoressä kävin ajamassa pari alamäkiajoa lenkin ohella ja siitä tuli heti mieleen että tää laite pitää raahata ulkomaille jonnekkin vuoristoon.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kammissa on kumit päissä. Turvaseksiä?



Jep. Ei mee cuitu paskaks kun kiveen kolisee.

----------


## Farina

Vähän erilaista teräsrunkoista cycloa/yleispyörää hain ja tähän päädyin. On Sora-sarjaa ja muuta halppista varusteena, mutta jostain syystä tämä vaan herätti omistamisen halua enemmän kuin moni muu pyörä.

----------


## IncBuff

Kiva Plug. Nuo navat kannattaa käyttää auki heti uutuuttaan. Rasvaa niissä ei nimittäin juurikaan ole.

----------


## JackOja

Eipä ole tullut laitettua kuvaa uusimmasta lelusta vielä. Tuollainen muovinen keinutuoli tuli hankittua jokunen aika sitten
edellisen punaisen tilalle:



Hauska vehje. Päivitysideoita tullut jo mieleen seuraavasti:
- kevyemmät kiekot (nuo joutaa sitten myydä jollekin _Specialized 142+_ -kuskille, anyone?)
- jotain muuta SLX-vaihdevipujen tilalle, ellei koko voimansiirtoa 1x11:ksi
- hiilaristonga tarvii saada & -tolppa (tosin tuo Rotor SP1 alutolppa painaa vain hämmästyttävät 215g)
- kammet on painavat ja rumat 
- jarrutkin saattaisi mennä vaihtoon ja eteenkin riittää 180mm levy.

Kilon kun saa laihdutettua niin voinee olla tyytyväinen. Sitten voisi harkita hissitolppaakin painoksi.

----------


## T.S-U

> Kiitokset kauniista sanoista!
> 
> Pivot on runkokokoa M, miehellä mittaa n. 180 cm.
> 
> Pyörähuolto.com tietysti, luottotoimittaja.
> 
> Speksejä suunnilleen:
> 
> Pike RCT3 160mm
> ...



Nyt on kesä rynkytetty fillarilla eripuolilla Suomea ja yleisfiilis: Aivan mahtava laite.



Päivityksenä tolppa (Reverb '14 -> '15), pedaalit (XTR Trail, ei ainakaan vielä klappaa  :Hymy: ) sekä kumit (Magic Mary + Hans Dampf).  
Keulassa mielestäni pitkähkö sisäänajojakso, mutta nyt alkaa tuntua aika herkältä ja hyvältä (toki lämpöset kelitkin vaikuttaa). Suht pienillä paineilla täytyy tosin ajaa, n. 60 PSI ja 1 kpl "progressiopaloja" asennettu.

-T.S-U

----------


## toripolliisi

OT: 

Missä muuten myydään noita minietulokareita?

----------


## sakuvaan

> OT: 
> 
> Missä muuten myydään noita minietulokareita?



esmes tuolta:

http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fill...on=ViewProduct

----------


## Salomo

Kyllä on asiallisia pelejä. Sakun Mondraker erityisesti vaikuttaa todella messevältä.

Ite luulin että pelkällä jäykkiksellä mennään pidempäänkin mutta sopiva pre-owned Carbinen runko piti kuitenkin saada kun vastaan tuli. Hyvä että tuli laitettua sillä itku ois jäykkisellä tullut isommalla törmällä Ranskassa viime viikolla. Tää toimi aika kivasti :-)

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kyllä on asiallisia pelejä. Sakun Mondraker erityisesti vaikuttaa todella messevältä.
> 
> Ite luulin että pelkällä jäykkiksellä mennään pidempäänkin mutta sopiva pre-owned Carbinen runko piti kuitenkin saada kun vastaan tuli. Hyvä että tuli laitettua sillä itku ois jäykkisellä tullut isommalla törmällä Ranskassa viime viikolla. Tää toimi aika kivasti :-)



Cuitu vei järjen  :Leveä hymy:  hieno tense, pitäiskö käydä olarissa vähän testailemassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Salomo

> Cuitu vei järjen  hieno tense, pitäiskö käydä olarissa vähän testailemassa



Jeps  :Hymy:  

Olarissa ajohommat sopii ilman muuta. Tosin sen verran railakkaat otb:t tuli otettua reissussa että varmaan pari viikkoa voi mennä ennen kuin toinen käsi kestää maastoajoa.

----------


## slow

Salomon karbiinia on tullut jo muistakin kuvista ihailtua mutta peukutetaan vielä. 

Hiano!

----------


## Farina

> Kiva Plug. Nuo navat kannattaa käyttää auki heti uutuuttaan. Rasvaa niissä ei nimittäin juurikaan ole.



 Onko ihan faktaa, että näin on Chargen navoissa? Vai että yleisesti on nuukasti rasvaa uusissa pyörissä?

----------


## IncBuff

> Onko ihan faktaa, että näin on Chargen navoissa? Vai että yleisesti on nuukasti rasvaa uusissa pyörissä?



Ei sen kummempaa faktaa kuin että yhden tuollaisen Plugin navat olen avannut ja kuivahkot olivat.

----------


## Plus

Uusi "pre-owned" runko, ja siirtyminen uudelleen täpärien ihanaan napsuvaan ja natisevaan maailmaan... Pitäisi varmaan päivitellä old skool 1x9 -voimansiirtoa että pysyy ketju paremmin päällä. Tulevina päivityksinä ehkäpä XX1 tai XT 1x10...

----------


## JackOja

^hiano on! I.S:n entinen? Mulla oli pitkään harkinnassa juuri se, mutta muovikuume oli parantumaton  :Hymy: 

(tulit muuten Colnagolla vastaan tuossa eräänä heinäkuun iltana. Itse olin autolla  :Nolous:  )

----------


## Plus

^Joo, I.S:npä hyvinkin. Olin hyvin lähellä 29" Epicin hankintaa, mutta tuo Cruzi tuli sitten sopivasti eteen. Aiemmat kokemukset single pivotista 10 vuoden takaa puolsivat hankintaa, ja näpsäkältä tuntuu nytkin.

Katselin tuonne edelliselle sivulle, on JackOja näköjään pysynyt merkki- ja malliuskollisena  :Hymy:  Hienolta näyttää, aika lailla on Stumppi pyöränä muuttunut vajaassa kymmenessä vuodessa...
Vakioreittejä tuo Kivisuontie, tulee aika useasti ajettua...

----------


## IncBuff

Laitetaan kaikkien muotipoliisien kiusaksi toinenkin vaihdeplugi näytille.

----------


## LJL

Plussalla hieno Cruzi, yhtenä vaihtoehtona 29" täpäriksi jos joskus sellaista olisin hommaamassa

----------


## Tank Driver

> Plussalla hieno Cruzi, yhtenä vaihtoehtona 29" täpäriksi jos joskus sellaista olisin hommaamassa



On. Itekin tota katselin sillä silmällä. Onneksi pysyi järki päässä, xc-laitteet aiheuttaa mulle ruumiillista kipua jo kuvien perusteella.

----------


## sakuvaan

> On. Itekin tota katselin sillä silmällä. Onneksi pysyi järki päässä, xc-laitteet aiheuttaa mulle ruumiillista kipua jo kuvien perusteella.



Mulla särkee ranteita kun kattoo noita töpö-ohjaustankoja  :Leveä hymy:  muuten hieno cruzi kyllä.

----------


## Plus

^ Onks 700mm vuonna 2014 jo töpö? Viisto kuvakulma saa ehkä näyttämään kapeammalta...

----------


## sakuvaan

> ^ Onks 700mm vuonna 2014 jo töpö? Viisto kuvakulma saa ehkä näyttämään kapeammalta...



Joo niin laittaakin, luulin että toi on joku 650/680 keppi, nykyään XC tangotkin alkaa olla 710mm ja AM/trail tangot alkaa 750mm... näin se vaan etenee  :Leveä hymy: 

Tosin omaan peliin en kyllä laittaisi alle 750mm tankoa kun stemmi on 30mm

----------


## LJL

> ^ Onks 700mm vuonna 2014 jo töpö? Viisto kuvakulma saa ehkä näyttämään kapeammalta...



Öö mulla on molemmissa pyörissä 600mm stonga ja toisessa vielä nousukaffat  :Leveä hymy:  Ei oo 700mm töpöosastoa lähelläkään

----------


## no-saint

Tähän puuttuakseni täysin offarina! Ajelin myös uutuuden huumassa n.2v 700 tangolla ja aina vaivasi kyynärpää. Nyt vaihdoin 630 ja kyynärpää kiittää... Ilmeisesti rasitus kohdistui liian leveällä asennolla jotenkin kyynärpäähän tahi henkimaailman juttuja...

----------


## TeemuTii

[IMG][/IMG]

Tiistaina saapunut Saksan postimyyntipyörä, Radon slide 130 8.0 SE. Eikä voi muuta sanoa, kuin että mahtava on peli!

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Morewood Makulu 650b

Tollasella hurjasteltiin tänä kesänä pari viikkoa, pyörä etsii uutta kotia..

----------


## Punkku

> Työmatka, lastenkärrynvedin, talvijyystin
> 
> 
> Budjetticervelo
> 
> 
> Triathlonpyörä ei ehtinyt ryhmäkuvaan.





Laitetaan nyt kuva tästäkin, vaikka ikää onkin muutama vuosi.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Maantiellä viihdytään enemmän. .mikäs noilla on viihtyä! 😊

----------


## vellu80

> Tiistaina saapunut Saksan postimyyntipyörä, Radon slide 130 8.0 SE. Eikä voi muuta sanoa, kuin että mahtava on peli!



Magee väri !! (y)

----------


## ealex

Surly Straggler:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tohonkun laittaa maasto renkaat niin vot!😊

----------


## LJL

> Tohonkun laittaa maasto renkaat niin vot!



Öö miksi, tuskin tuolla ollaan kuitenkaan kurapoluille menossa? Tuohan on aivan ässä yleisfillari, tuollaisenaan. Todella tyylikäs toteutus!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No niimpä. .😊 voihan noillakil ajaa..polkuja..

----------


## ealex

Nämä kuvan 45mm Spessun Fatboy sliksit ovat käytössä vasta pari päivää, sitä ennen oli takana Knard ja edessä Spessun Renegade tai molemmissa päissä Knardid. Mutta näillä leveillä slikseilläkin ainakin kuivalla polulla pärjää oikein hyvin, joten ei ole kiirettä palata nappularenkaisiin. Syksyllä sitten Renegade eteen ja 57mm Smart Sam taakse, vielä en ole kerinnyt tällaista yhdistelmää kokeilemaan.

----------


## maggis

> Nämä kuvan 45mm Spessun Fatboy sliksit ovat käytössä vasta pari päivää, sitä ennen oli takana Knard ja edessä Spessun Renegade tai molemmissa päissä Knardid. Mutta näillä leveillä slikseilläkin ainakin kuivalla polulla pärjää oikein hyvin, joten ei ole kiirettä palata nappularenkaisiin. Syksyllä sitten Renegade eteen ja 57mm Smart Sam taakse, vielä en ole kerinnyt tällaista yhdistelmää kokeilemaan.



Mistä noita fatboy-gummeja saa? Oon koittanu katella internetkauppoja mut laihoin tuloksin. 

Ps. Komee straggleri!

----------


## St0neyNut1

Rääkätty kommari sai uudet kiekot. Ohjainlaakeriki tuli vaihdettua, mutta ei ole kuvassa. Uudet kiekot kyllä ovat aivan jotain mahtavaa.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Herrasmiehen Cambiagossa tekemä punainen urheilupyörä.

Master x-light 2014 Saronni Red

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Herrasmiehen Cambiagossa tekemä punainen urheilupyörä.
> 
> Master x-light 2014 Saronni Red



Uuhh ja aahhh... Mutta heitä nyt ihmeessä tuo dorka satulalaukku vitikkoon.

----------


## Uomo

narisevaklossin Master on kyllä varsin herkullisen ja nopean näköinen.

----------


## Drontal

Planet-X Supelight Team



Vitus Vee-29 kauppa/työmatkakuosilla

----------


## kmw

> narisevaklossin Master on kyllä varsin herkullisen ja nopean näköinen.



komppaan täysii. Maantiepyöristä oikein mtn tiärä, mutta hämmästyttävän hyvin istuu hi-tec -kiekot noin klassiseen runkoon. Mieluusti ajaisin.

----------


## ealex

> Mistä noita fatboy-gummeja saa? Oon koittanu katella internetkauppoja mut laihoin tuloksin. 
> 
> Ps. Komee straggleri!



Kiitos.  :Hymy:  Tästä pitikin mainita, kun oli minulle uusi ja uskomaton kokemus, nimittäin kävelin paikalliseen kauppaan http://www.signature.fi/ ja ostin ”hyllyltä” mielestäni sopivalla hinnalla! Jotain Spessu on tehnyt oikein (ja miksi ei kauppiaskin  :Hymy: ) kun tällainen on mahdollista. Normaalisti en löydä Tampereelta yhtään mitään, vaan kaikki on tilattava netistä.

----------


## narisevaklossi

> Uuhh ja aahhh... Mutta heitä nyt ihmeessä tuo dorka satulalaukku vitikkoon.



Eläppäs mouhoo nyt siinä!..... lakku sitten lähti tänään mäkeen.Tänään vedin lenkin varatuubi rule #31 mukaan jerseyn taskussa.

Jos en ole maininnut vielä niin tuo Saronni Red väri on kyllä ihmisjärjelle käsitämättömän hieno.

----------


## LJL

Olisiko klossi, narisevan ihQsta kolnaakosta ei-osittain-rehujen peittämää sekä jotakin vähän yksityiskohtaisempaakin materiaalia saatavilla..? On herkullisen näköinen.

----------


## kaol

Tuollaisella tulee veivattua Etelä-Pohjanmaan teitä.
 Rose Pro SL-2000 RS, eli ihan peruspyörä 105-osasarjalla. Rosen satulalaukun muuten irroitin vain kuvauksen ajaksi.  :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

Perusettiä työmatkoille. 700km ajettu ja pikku hiljaa alkaa olemaan säädöt kohdillaan. Huomenna toivottavasti tulee vielä musta panta etuvaihtajalle ja 48T eturatas. Ensi kesäksi -1kg kiekoista, haarukasta, tangosta ja katsotaan mitä levyjarrurintamalla tapahtuu. Nythän niistä saisi helposti sen 100g pois, mutta eipä kannata talvea vasten. Osasarja saa kelvata, mutta voisihan siitäkin sen 500g viilata.

Pelago Sibbo från Helsingfors

----------


## kmw

^ iiiiiso peukalo

----------


## Mika K

On khyl siisti.

----------


## kauris

Lyhkäsemmillä venttiileillä ja hatuttomuudella saa myös 2 grammaa tai jotain  :Vink: 
Hieno pyörä kyllä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hillityn tyylikäs Sibbo

----------


## twentyniner

> Lyhkäsemmillä venttiileillä ja hatuttomuudella saa myös 2 grammaa tai jotain 
> Hieno pyörä kyllä.




Lyhyempää ja latexia myös huomenna tulossa, lbs tarjoaa usein vain noita +50mm venttiileillä varustettuja versioita, ne kun on One Size fits All  :Hymy:  otan uuden kuvan ja jemmaan venttiilit putkien taakse  :Hymy:

----------


## snowfake

> Perusettiä työmatkoille. 700km ajettu ja pikku hiljaa alkaa olemaan säädöt kohdillaan. Huomenna toivottavasti tulee vielä musta panta etuvaihtajalle ja 48T eturatas. Ensi kesäksi -1kg kiekoista, haarukasta, tangosta ja katsotaan mitä levyjarrurintamalla tapahtuu. Nythän niistä saisi helposti sen 100g pois, mutta eipä kannata talvea vasten. Osasarja saa kelvata, mutta voisihan siitäkin sen 500g viilata.
> 
> Pelago Sibbo från Helsingfors



Rungosta lähtis kanssa grammoja aika helposti.

----------


## twentyniner

> Rungosta lähtis kanssa grammoja aika helposti.



Tässä ollaankin sen peruskysymyksen äärellä...minulla on jo 7.5kg teräspyörä, mutta ei levyillä, lokasuojilla, nastoilla, +40mm kumille, dynamonavalla, sinkulointi mahdollisuudella yms. kotona makaa vastaava runkosetti alumiinisenä täyshiilarikeulalla yli kilon keveämpänä lähtökohtana, mutta se ei ole Pelago  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Pelagoa on kyllä vaikea pilata. Hieno laite.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Pelago Sibbo från Helsingfors



Näyttää siltä mille pyörän pitääkin näyttää eli hel*etin hyvältä!

----------


## Suffeli

Uudet kiekot & gummit Raatoon, eron jopa huomaa vakio Äksiumeihin.

----------


## slow

> Pelago Sibbo från Helsingfors



Arvostan.

----------


## Shimaani

Lisää marjapuuroa:

----------


## Bässi

JiiPee (c)

----------


## LJL

Vaikka oikeastaan inhoan "nokkeluuksia", niin totean, että nyt on harvinaisen Polkuharmooninen (Tm) Knolly

----------


## puffe

> Tuollaisella tulee veivattua Etelä-Pohjanmaan teitä.
>  Rose Pro SL-2000 RS, eli ihan peruspyörä 105-osasarjalla. Rosen satulalaukun muuten irroitin vain kuvauksen ajaksi.



Minun silmissä näyttää kyllä huisin kauniilta masiinalta... voisin laittaa vaikka olohuoneeseen sisustuselementiksi.

----------


## slow

Shimaanin sträkleristä ei voi olla pitämättä.  Vaikka etuhaarukka päästääkin väriä.

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Lisää marjapuuroa]



Kun marjojen suhde puuroon on 50/50 tai yli niin hyvältä näyttää  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

> *nips*
> *naps*



Saakelin siisti Knolly, onkos tuossa suomen eka Marzu 350 CR?

----------


## JackOja

> Lisää marjapuuroa:
> <Straggler>



Hienohan tuokin, hyvä väri! En tosin ymmärrä miksi vaihdoit kauneimman ikinä crossarirungon tuohon? Harmillista, että se myynnissä oleva entisesi on väärän kokoinen  :Irvistys: 

Onnistuuko muuten ketjun vaihto eturattaalta toiselle vauhdissakin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shimaani

Tuohon saa eteen aika leveän nakkeron ja taakse jtn ihan kauhiaa, rapakaarien kera. Vyöhykkeellä™ on asennusvalmis ohjaamo odottamassa inspiraation iskentää sen riiputuksessa olevan purebluudinraamin lisäksi.
Se halvatun sträklerinkahveli pilaa väriä laskemalla navatkin.
Ketiun siirto rieskalta toiselle on semiautomaatti, kun takana on tarpeeksi pieni ratas niin ketiu hyppää isommalle etusalle - pikkurieskalle siirto sotkee sormet mut kunhan se kuriiri ennättää vimputtimen tuomaan niin joutuu asennuskaljalle

----------


## Samidz

Jatketaan samassa väriteemassa kuin Bässi edellä.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Vaikka oikeastaan inhoan "nokkeluuksia", niin totean, että nyt on harvinaisen Polkuharmooninen (Tm) Knolly



Hmm, postauksien perusteella sä olet itse nokkeluuskone ja inhoat niitä.  :Hymy:  Sori off-topic, mut tää oli hauska.

----------


## LJL

> Hmm, postauksien perusteella sä olet itse nokkeluuskone ja inhoat niitä.  Sori off-topic, mut tää oli hauska.



Tähän ei voi todeta muuta kuin Rauno Repomiehen lausahduksen: "Ei dementia ole minulla! Väsymys on vaan. Väsymys, ja dementia."

----------


## crcm

Kulta, sinusta on tullut pullukka!

----------


## TANUKI

Isopyöräset yhteiskuvassa  :Vink:

----------


## toripolliisi

Tättärättättäää! Tässä se nyt on!

130mm joustava 29" Drössiger XMA täysjousto omalla paintworkillä ja itse kasattuna.

Osat: 
Keula: Fox 32 float 130 CTD
Iskari: Fox Float CTD Custom Race Valve 130mm
Voimansiirto 1x10, vipu X7, vaihtaja X9, SRAM pakka ja ketju.
Kammet: Race Face Evolve(N/W 32t ratas vielä puuttuu)
Jarrut: Avid elixir 50XM 180/180
Kehät: Sun Ringle Infernot
Hubit: Wheeltech SL HI
Pinnat: DT Swiss Champion
Renkaat: Rocket Ron (toinen vielä puuttuu) 2.25"
Stemmi: 80mm
Tanko: Answer ProTaper Carbon 680mm
Satula: Selle Italia
Tolppa: Thompson Elite 31.6mm

----------


## LJL

Hieno, miten oot saanut decalsit noin hyvin runkoon? Vai onko toi vaan tilattu tehtaalta tuon värisenä?

----------


## To_Ok

Huoltotiimi vauhdissa, kelpaa taas suhata.

----------


## toripolliisi

> Hieno, miten oot saanut decalsit noin hyvin runkoon? Vai onko toi vaan tilattu tehtaalta tuon värisenä?



Tehtaalta suoraan.. Sai suht vapaasti pyöritellä värivaihtoehtoja. Hot greeniä meinasin aluksi, mutta noita vihreitä on jo niin paljon, joten otin sit pinkin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Huoltotiimi vauhdissa, kelpaa taas suhata.



Siistiä! Meidän huoltotiimi on aina ensimmäiseksi tarjoamassa kahden kilon vasaraa.

----------


## LJL

> Siistiä! Meidän huoltotiimi on aina ensimmäiseksi tarjoamassa kahden kilon vasaraa.



Meillä mennään toistaiseksi puuvasaralla (sellaisella millä hakataan palikoita alas, hakka tms)

----------


## To_Ok

Meillä on onneksi suosiossa kaikki ruuvarit ja muut vääntimet joilla ei hakata mitään  :Hymy:

----------


## Anaxagore

Maantiekieturi on saanut tässä kesän mittaan uutta jakkaraa, tankoteippiä, pullotelinettä ja rengasta. Kaulaputkea täytyisi lyhentää sentti jos toinenkin ja eteen täytyy hankkia 39T ratas.

----------


## juho_u

Hieno on, vaikka maantiefillareista en mitään ymmärrä.  6 vai 7 madone.

----------


## Oz

Oma moka, kun jättää pyörän grillin viereen. Mustaksihan se menee.

----------


## LJL

> Oma moka, kun jättää pyörän grillin viereen. Mustaksihan se menee.



Satula ja tankonauha ei ole rillaantunut. Aa, paitsi nehän olikin uudet

----------


## maapaa

> Tättärättättäää!



Hieno!

Miten takapää toimii?

----------


## toripolliisi

> Hieno!
> 
> Miten takapää toimii?



Aamulla pääsen tyypittään ku vedän sillä kinttupolkuja pitkin töihin. Laitan sit tunnelmat.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tosi maukas 😳

----------


## Plus

Onkin laitettava jo uusi kuva, kun lähse kaikki on päivitetty paitsi kiekot ja keula... Ihanan kevyet nuo X01-kammet Absolute Blackin rattaalla, 525g. Ei harmita Reverbin tuoma lisäpaino niin paljon  :Hymy:  11,8 kg kuvan kokoonpanolla.

----------


## juu-zo

No nyt alkaa näyttämään oikealta. Täytyy varmaan itsekin päivittää ratas tuollaiseen spiderittomaan versioon. Ota sitten yhteyttä kun niitä kiekkoja mietit.  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Varsin näpee santaruz..😊

----------


## LJL

Yy. Cruzi kaunistui lisää

----------


## Anaxagore

> Hieno on, vaikka maantiefillareista en mitään ymmärrä. 6 vai 7 madone.



 5.9.




> Oma moka, kun jättää pyörän grillin viereen. Mustaksihan se menee.



 On muuten melkoisen arka tuo Trekin mattamusta väri. Kaikki näkyy armotta, käytön jäljet ja lika. Toisaalta omalla tavallaan aika hemmetin hieno väri ja ne jäljet jotenkin niin kuin sopii siihen.  :Hymy:  Tulevaisuudessa haaveena kokomustat aerokiekot.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Ihanan kevyet nuo X01-kammet Absolute Blackin rattaalla, 525g.



Vielä parempi kuin äsken!

Jotain tuollaista itsellekin. Sä et ole kuitenkaan laittanut laajennusratasta taakse, näemmä. Omaan käyttöön pitää speksata sellainenkin.

----------


## Plus

Jätin laajennusrattaan vielä tässä vaiheessa pois... General Leetä ja T-Rexiä tuli kyllä pyöriteltyä warenkorbissa, ehkä sitten ensi Tahkoon mennessä jos silloinkaan. 30x36 piisaa aika hyvin. Elixir 9 Trailit tuntuu huomattavasti tehokkaamilta kuin vanhat Elixir R:t, ja Thomsonin XC-tanko on aika makee vaikka ei kuvassa näykään.  :Hymy:  Juu-zo: Uudet jäykemmät (ja kevyemmät) kiekot kyllä houkuttelee, niin saisi siirrettyä Crestit täysjäykkään...

----------


## JackOja

> ...30x36 piisaa aika hyvin...



Jaa se on 30T, eihän se näytäkään hassun pieneltä. Itsellä oli spekuissa 32 tai 33, mutta jos lähtiskin kolmikymppisellä kokeilemaan. No niin, nyt siis jossain X01-kammet tarjoukseen, tack. Ja BB30 mielummin, GXP:kin käy. Laitanpa vaikka pienempää ratasta tai T-rexin sitten tunturireissuille.





> ....Thomsonin XC-tanko on aika makee vaikka ei kuvassa näykään.



Jaa se hiilari? Punnasitko? Itselläkin vuorotellut se warenkorbissa Rallinaaman kanssa, muttei lopullista varmuutta ole vielä tullut. Thomsonia näkee tarjouksessakin aika usein.





> ...Juu-zo: Uudet jäykemmät (ja kevyemmät) kiekot kyllä houkuttelee...



Siis diilaako Juu-zo jotain kiekkoja? Mulle kans.

----------


## Plus

> Punnasitko?



Ei tullut punnittua. Se tuli huomattua, että stemmiä pitää varmaan lyhentää taas sentillä, kun entisessä tangossa (Noir T30) oli 10° sweep ja tässä 6°. Karkasi tangon päät sentin verran kauemmaksi. +-5mm rise kääntömahdollisuus tuossa tangossa on aika näppärä.





> Jaa se on 30T



Välitykset meinaa joskus loppua pitkästä päästä, mutta kyllä tuolla 30x11:llä 35km/h ajelee. Osa-aikaisena sinkulamiehenä ei oikein wide range -hömpötykset jaksa kiinnostaa...

----------


## Gibsy

> Välitykset meinaa joskus loppua pitkästä päästä, mutta kyllä tuolla 30x11:llä 35km/h ajelee.



Juurakkopoluilla se on aika nopea vauhti.

----------


## toripolliisi

> Hieno!
> 
> Miten takapää toimii?



Lähetään siitä, että makian näköinen Strutsi!

Nyt on tyypitetty pyörä. Illalla piti punnita pyörä ja vaaka näytti polkimien kanssa 12.6kg, joka oli iloinen yllätys, sillä ainoastaan satula ja tanko on muka vähän kevyempää. Kiekot, keula, iskari, kammet ovat sellaista keskitasoa, joten jos haluais hifistellä niin kyllä tuosta suht helposti sais alle 12kg rimpulan.

Testi reittinä toimi työmatka, eli asfalttia 7km, kuntopolkua 8km ja teknisesti helppoa polkua 2km = ~17km. Väittävät, että 130mm 29" täpärit ovat hitaita  :Leveä hymy:  HITTO! Tämähän menee huljakammin kuin mun jäykkäperä! Ekan 10km keskari 29.5kmh rennosti mutta kovaa ja ketjujen tippumisen ja polkupätkän takia kokonaisvauhti asettui 27kmh 157keskisykkeillä. 

Jousituksesta tykkään! Iskarin kolme eri pykälää toimivat kuten pitääkin. Kivikossa pehmein asento tarjosi todella smoothin menon, vaikka välillä kuski ajeli kuin jäykkäperällä, eli seisaalta liukuen. Tasaisella pätkällä iskari oli keskiasennossa, vaikka eipä tuo pehmeimmälläkään notkunut yhtään. Jäykimmällä sai vetää jo ihan täysillä putkelta ylämäkeen ilman pahempaa joustoa, joten tähän mä silloin Fuel ex:ssä rakastuin. On kyllä huikea pyörä!! Nyt ymmärrän palstalaisten kiiman ku pääsevät ajamaan oikeasti sellaista pyörää mikä istuu täydellisesti itselle!! Eturatas ei näköjään pidä ketjua paikoillaan ku kovasti tärisee, joten onneksi tilasin 32t n/w rattaan. Muutenkin 38t rattaalla voi olla isoimmat mäet mahdottomia vääntää päälle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ealex

> Välitykset meinaa joskus loppua pitkästä päästä, mutta kyllä tuolla 30x11:llä 35km/h ajelee. Osa-aikaisena sinkulamiehenä ei oikein wide range -hömpötykset jaksa kiinnostaa...



Niinpä, 30/11 välityksellä 29x2,4” renkaisella maasturilla mennään 38km/h satasen kadenssilla kun taas 42/16 välityksellä 700x25mm maantierenkaisella sinkulalla mennään vain 33km/h samalla kadenssilla.

Nämä Superlightin kuvat pitäisi kieltää kun aiheuttaa älytöntä täpärikuumetta, vaikka täpärille ei olisi mitään säilytysmahdollisuutta. Yksinkertainen on kaunista! Esim. Tallboy ja muiden täysjoustojen kuvia saa minun puolesta postata vapaasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## vitsku

Laitetaas tollanen kuva minkä googlen palvelut ihan itte muokkas.

----------


## akkki

Maratonikone. Renkaista vielä ylimääräiset grammat pois kun nuo on ajettu loppuun. Gripit ja Garminin -suojuksen voisi vielä värikoodata.

----------


## stenu

Muoks: eipä mulla ollukaan sitten mitään postattavaa, kun näin noi alla olevat...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Focus, tuo pyörien pirkkatuote sai Redit vaihteet, ei tuohon runkoon kannata parempiakaan laittaa :Leveä hymy: , kyllä nyt kelpaa TMT:ssä.



Laitetaan samalla loputkin härvelit, osa taisi hävitä vanhan topicin myötä, Crux:



Kanjoni:

----------


## narisevaklossi

Pätkän setti kelpais mulle.Mustat kan's niitä nopeimpia......

----------


## poppa

PYÖRÄPORNOA sanon minä!!!! aivan huikeita vehkeitä kaikki, unta jos näkis edes yhdestä noista.

----------


## slow

Mihin se Stenun kaunotar katosi?

----------


## somebody

Tällainen rakennettiin juniorille. Vissiin joku vanha poni??




http://imgur.com/3kTKOJu

----------


## somebody

Perus Felt missä vielä tanko ihan toimitus säädöissä. Mistä löytyis värillisiä "vihreitä" kevyitä kiekkoja toisiksi kiekoiksi??

----------


## Jami2003

Terästä kuitu pyörien kaveriksi. Eilen tuli syksyn ajoihin Kona Rove. Ainakin tankoa täytyy tiputtaa alemmaksi ja lokasuojat hankkia. (ja väärältä puolelta kuvattukin mutta ei mahda mitään)

----------


## kauris

Maantielle uutta runkoa vanhoilla osilla.

----------


## Mihail

^katsoin eka että onko colnagossa joku helmiäis pinta, mutta sehän onkin vastapesty.  :Cool:

----------


## Gaastra

Peukkua pätkän ja kauriksen pyörille. Komeita ovat!

----------


## miku80

Kasasin uudet kiekot Enduroon...

----------


## VesaP

TMT-kone alla uudistetun voimansiirron kera.

Mitä sanotte ketjujen pituudesta? Tein juuri niin mitä SRAMin ohjekirja kertoi eli isoimmat rattaat päälle, ohittaa takavaihtaja ja siihen pituuteen sitten 2 lenkkiä lisää. Mutta näyttää aivan turhan lyhyeltä silti? Kuvissa yläkuvassa on kevein välitys, alakuvassa raskain välitys. Kävin testaamassa äsken ekaa kertaa lähikorttelin ympäri noita uusia välityksiä (32 piikkinen eturatas ja Ultegran 14-25 pakka) niin näköjään tuli kesäkeleille turhan kevyet välitykset. No, saapahan pyörittää... Mutta tuolle ketjunpituudelle ei taida enää isompi eturatas kyllä ainakaan mennä, ei edes 33 piikkinen. Raati lienee samaa mieltä?

Joutui vaihtamaan uudet takavaihtajan rissat kun olivat kuluneet sileiksi entiset ja sitten luonnollisesti kaupparaissun (Hi5bikes) jälkeen huomasi että olis tarvinnut myös uudet keskiön laakerit kun toinen laakeri suht jumissa. Myös ohjainleekerit menee vaihtoon, rahisee liikaa...

Ja tuo setuppi takalokarilla painaa 8.7kg.

----------


## Iglumies

Se on ihan hyvä, etkä tota kevyintä kumminkaan ikinä mihinkään tarvi.

----------


## CamoN

Ainakin on ketjussa vähän jännitystä, ei pääse turhaan heilumaan. Kesävälityksiksi 34T eteen ja taakse 11-23 maantiepakka?

----------


## juho_u

Tai sitten Vesa kaivaa taskunpohjia ja 36 eteen ja 10-42 taakse.

----------


## syklopaatti

Onpa tolkuttoman hieno spessun enduro miku80;llä. Minun 2012 enduro evo on vähän kärsineen näköinen mutta hyvin sillä vielä painelee menemään.
Onpa tullut kuopion huuhalle pirusti lisää hyvää ja ajettavaa pätkää kun rakensivat frisbeegolf radan sinne. :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Tai sitten Vesa kaivaa taskunpohjia ja 36 eteen ja 10-42 taakse.



Vesa ei kaiva taskunpohjia 10-42:sen takia ainakaan. Yksi pääsyy siirtyä SRAMin maastopakasta Ultegran tiukkanousuiseen 14-25 pakkaan oli se, että löytyy oikea vaihde jokaiseen (maantien) kohtaan. Ilman että olis joko liian iso tai liian pieni. Mutta näköjään tuo 32/14 välitys on liian kevyt kesäkeleille. Sillä järkikadenssilla näyttää pääsevän noin 26-28km/h vain. Jo jossain 32K vauhdissa joutuu pyörittää kuin singeri.

Voi olla että pyörään tulee jossain vaiheessa kesän ajaksi (syksyn ajaksi siis tälle syksylle vielä) 11-23 pakka. Tuolla varmaan saa vauhdin nousee sen muutaman kilsaa vielä (täytyy käydä vakoilee netistä niitä välityslaskureita) ja sit tarvittaessa vielä 33 pikkinen eteen. Talvelle olis täydellisen sopiva tuo nykyinen 14-25/32 setti.

Edit: Aikani välityslaskuria pyöriteltyäni päätin tilata 12-23 pakan. Johan tuolla 14-25:lla on 31km ajettu, joten aika vaihtaa se. Ja uuden keskiön ku halvalla sai.

----------


## Henkari

Tuollainen M-kokoinen kanjoni tuli hankittua kesällä. Hieno pyörä aavistuksen isolla rungolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Eihän runko iso ole, jos on vain M. Kuski saattaa olla pieni  :Vink: 
Hieno pyörä kyllä ja ihan makea kuva.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vesalla on nopeen näköinen TMT-raketti!

----------


## Leewi

> Vesalla on nopeen näköinen TMT-raketti!



Viimeistään toi keula kavaltaa vakavuusasteen. Ei pelleile.

----------


## JKeats

Uusi 29" BMC on nopea kun vertailukohtana on vanha 26" notkupyörä.  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tyylikäs Onnea uudesta pyörästä! 😊

----------


## HC Andersen

Harvoin tykkään 29" jäykkäperien ulkonäöstä mutta tuo JKeatsin BMC miellyttää mun silmää, hieno on.

----------


## slade

BMC -> todella hieno!!

----------


## ottojussi

Nyt on aikalailla semmonen kalusto maastoon kasassa, ettei nyt heti tule mielee mitä pitäs muuttaa. Paitsi että sinkulaan tulee vielä pari senttiä keulaan lisää joustoa, kunhan joutaa taas säätämään.

----------


## ottojussi

tupla.....

----------


## ottojussi

tripla....

----------


## kolistelija



----------


## HC Andersen

Titus El Guapo V3 -13

Keula: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Coil
Iskari: Elka Stage 5 titaani jousella
Kammet: Shimano Saint/30T Race Face Narrow Wide
Takavaihtaja: Shimano Saint 
Takapakka: Shimano Deore 12-36 9sp
Kiekot: DT Swiss 440 navat/Mavic EX729 Kehät
(Fulcrum Red Zone)
Renkaat: Surly Dirt Wizard 26" x 2,75"
(Maxxis 2,35" Ikon/Maxxis Ignitor 2,35")
Jarrut: Shimano XT
Vaihdevipu: Shimano XT
Stemmi: Titus El Guapo 35mm
Tanko: Easton Monkey Bar DH Carbon
Satulatolppa: Ritchey WCS
Satula: SDG Duster

----------


## Gaastra



----------


## Ski

Tapatalkilla pääsee.  Fillarifoorumin sivuston kautta ei päässy.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Canyoni Gaastralla.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Kauriin pyörässä mukavasti kohdillaan melko piltkälti kakki.

+ massiiviset mustat kiekot
+ mustat jarrupinnat 


- ?

----------


## kauris

Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan kakki  :Vink: 

Miinuksena se, että keskiö naksuu jo varsinkin putkelta ajettaessa. Noin muutoin olen tyytyväinen runkoon ja osiin.

----------


## ArtoR

Tuollaisen (Grand Canyon AL 6.9) hankin lähinnä talven työmatka-ajoihin. Neitsytmatkan olisi voinut tehdä Aidan ryhmäsessioon, jos a) pyörä olisi tullut aiemmin ja b) olisin löytänyt Aidan.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ridley ja aerokiekot siellä missä tie päättyy



Voisiko tuosta pyörästä sanoa että se näyttää sitä paremmalta mitä enemmän silmä siihen tottuu?






> Canyon Movistarin väreissä Campagnolon aerokiekkoineen



Olen oppinut jopa pitämään näistä suurikokoisista teksteistä, joten tässä pyörässä ei enää häiritse oikeastaan muu kuin jotenkin väärään pyörään joutunut kampisarja.

----------


## VesaP

VesaP:n niksinurkka eli ns "miksi et" palsta:





> Miinuksena se, että keskiö naksuu jo varsinkin putkelta ajettaessa. Noin muutoin olen tyytyväinen runkoon ja osiin.



No mutta, miksi et sit korjaa naksetta pois? Korvaat sen Campyn mutkalla olevan wavywasherin (vaimikähittoseolinimeltään) semmosilla kiinteillä metallishimmeillä kuten minä, ja nakse on vain muisto kaukaisessa menneisyydessä. (Noi shimmit siis poistaa sen välyksen mikä väkisin jää ultratorque kammissa kammen laakerin ja laakerikupin väliin, eli sen minkä olevinaan se mutkalla oleva shimmin pitäs poistaa. Sen nakseen aiheuttaa leekeri mikä liikkuu siellä laakerikupissaan, varsinkin kun putkelta runttaa.)

En tähän hätään muista lonkalta sen shimmisarjan nimeä mutta tännekin palstalle joskus vuosi pari sitten kirjoitin asiasta jo.

Edit: Se oli tää shimmisarja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFUN24ehy-k





> Tuollaisen (Grand Canyon AL 6.9) hankin lähinnä  talven työmatka-ajoihin. Neitsytmatkan olisi voinut tehdä Aidan  ryhmäsessioon, jos a) pyörä olisi tullut aiemmin ja b) olisin löytänyt  Aidan.



Miksi  hän ei laske takalokasuojaa 20 senttiä alaspäin satulaputkessa ja säädä  hieman että se kulkisi vain muutaman sentin korkeudella renkaasta?  Tulisi varmaan paljon vähemmän paska renkaasta lentäen selkään mitä  tuolla setupilla...

----------


## ArtoR

> Miksi  hän ei laske takalokasuojaa ...



Siksi kun se jäi tuohon satulaa nostaessa, eikä tullut ajateltua tarkemmin. Olisi tuo varmaan jossain vaiheessa rapakelillä alkanut mietityttää, jos en aiemmin olisi tajunnut. Kiitti vinkistä!

----------


## Takamisakari

> VesaP:n niksinurkka eli ns "miksi et" palsta:
> 
> 
> 
> No mutta, miksi et sit korjaa naksetta pois? Korvaat sen Campyn mutkalla olevan wavywasherin (vaimikähittoseolinimeltään) semmosilla kiinteillä metallishimmeillä kuten minä, ja nakse on vain muisto kaukaisessa menneisyydessä. (Noi shimmit siis poistaa sen välyksen mikä väkisin jää ultratorque kammissa kammen laakerin ja laakerikupin väliin, eli sen minkä olevinaan se mutkalla oleva shimmin pitäs poistaa. Sen nakseen aiheuttaa leekeri mikä liikkuu siellä laakerikupissaan, varsinkin kun putkelta runttaa.)
> 
> En tähän hätään muista lonkalta sen shimmisarjan nimeä mutta tännekin palstalle joskus vuosi pari sitten kirjoitin asiasta jo.
> 
> Edit: Se oli tää shimmisarja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFUN24ehy-k ...



Pahoittelut OT:sta mutta mistäs noita shimmejä kannattaisi kysellä lähikaupoista?? Mä olen vääntänyt omia kampia hampaat irvessä tiukemmalle, vaihtanut rasvoja ja vaikka mitä ja napse sen kun jatkuu.. ja kyllä, se tulee keskiöstä, eli "niihin keskusteluihin" ei tarvitse tälläkertaa mennä.

----------


## VesaP

> Pahoittelut OT:sta mutta mistäs noita shimmejä kannattaisi kysellä lähikaupoista?? Mä olen vääntänyt omia kampia hampaat irvessä tiukemmalle, vaihtanut rasvoja ja vaikka mitä ja napse sen kun jatkuu.. ja kyllä, se tulee keskiöstä, eli "niihin keskusteluihin" ei tarvitse tälläkertaa mennä.



Ei varmaan mistään. Lähikaupoista siis. Omani tilasin kätevästi tuon Rogue Mekaanikon omasta webbikaupasta. Tuli nopeesti eikä maksanu paljoa mitään. Se on semmonen shimmisarja josta sit itte kasataan halutun paksuinen setti. Toi video on loistava ohjevideo miten asennus tehdään ja sen mukaan tehtynä itse sain nakseen täysin pois.

Edit: Siis täältä tilasin: http://roguemechanic.bigcartel.com/p...orque-shim-kit

----------


## ___

Tälläinen saksalainen bulkkimaasturi tälläkertaa.  :Cool:  Pieniä muutoksia alkuperäiseen tosin on näkyvillä, mutta jätän niiden bongaamisen halukkaiden omalle vastuulle. 



Ja nyt kun kuva tuli kerran laitettua, niin kysytään samalla raadilta, että onko satulan kulma, ohjaustangon kulma ja niiden korkeus toisiinsa nähden suurinpiirtein järkevän näköinen?


edit: tulipa sitten tietenkin kuvattua pyörä väärältä puoleta. Fuuuuu...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Ja nyt kun kuva tuli kerran laitettua, niin kysytään samalla raadilta, että onko satulan kulma, ohjaustangon kulma ja niiden korkeus toisiinsa nähden suurinpiirtein järkevän näköinen?



Eihän kukaan voi kanttaa ottaa onko järkevän näköinen vai ei. Se on silloin järkevä kun ne on SULLE hyväntuntuiset ajaessa!

Satula vatupassilla vaateriin, sit tanko siihen asentoon kun sopivalta tuntuu. Siinä on se järkevä asento, näöstä viis.  :Hymy: 

Ja enhän ole havaitsevani takaventtiilissä ainakin kirkasta venttiilinhattua? Enhän?

----------


## Takamisakari

> Ei varmaan mistään. Lähikaupoista siis. Omani tilasin kätevästi tuon Rogue Mekaanikon omasta webbikaupasta. Tuli nopeesti eikä maksanu paljoa mitään. Se on semmonen shimmisarja josta sit itte kasataan halutun paksuinen setti. Toi video on loistava ohjevideo miten asennus tehdään ja sen mukaan tehtynä itse sain nakseen täysin pois.
> 
> Edit: Siis täältä tilasin: http://roguemechanic.bigcartel.com/p...orque-shim-kit



Kiitos, luulisi että muutaman tollasen läpyskän löytäis jostain (ja varmaan löytääkin..) mutta jos toi kerran toimii niin mikä jottei. Ja nyt riittää OT:t täältäpäästä.

----------


## Exluossa

Gaastran canyondalelle pisteet

----------


## Tctic

Onko tuo Gaastran Canyon tuo tämän vuoden team väri? Järkyttävän suuri väriero vs tuo:
http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3332

----------


## ___

> Eihän kukaan voi kanttaa ottaa onko järkevän  näköinen vai ei. Se on silloin järkevä kun ne on SULLE hyväntuntuiset  ajaessa!
> 
> Satula vatupassilla vaateriin, sit tanko siihen asentoon kun sopivalta tuntuu. Siinä on se järkevä asento, näöstä viis.



Nojoo, tottahan tuokin! Mutta, ajoasentoa en kovasta yrittämisestä huolimatta ole saanut täysin mieleisekseni, joten silläpä kysyinkin, että näyttääkö tuo *suunnilleen* oikealta. Kun toiset ajoasennot nyt vain ovat keskimäärin huomattavasti oikeampia kuin toiset, joten ajattelin varmistaa, että eikai tuossa ole kilometrin päähän näkyviä virheitä, joita en vain itse ole älynnyt. 

Itse asiassa en edes osaa varmaksi sanoa, että oliko stemmi parhaimmillaan miinuskulmassa spacerin alla, nykyisessä plussakulmassa spacerin päällä, vaiko jossain siinä välillä, vaikka onhan siinäkin melkoinen ero.  :Sekaisin: 





> Ja enhän ole havaitsevani takaventtiilissä ainakin kirkasta venttiilinhattua? Enhän?



Ovatko nekin "kiellettyjä"? Prkl! Mitä venttiilien päällä sitten kuuluisi olla?  :Leveä hymy:  

(Täytyy olla tarkkana photoshopin kanssa ennen seuraavaa kuvaa, että saisi nämä kriittiset virheet piilotettua. Oikeastaan nykyinenkin kuva olisi varmaan ollut parempi, jos sen olisi peilannut kuvankäsittelyohjelmassa, niinhän?  :Sarkastinen: )

----------


## Gaastra

> Onko tuo Gaastran Canyon tuo tämän vuoden team väri? Järkyttävän suuri väriero vs tuo:
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3332



Joo kyllä tuo on ihan tämän vuoden tiimiväri. Canyonin omat studiokuvat antavat kyllä aivan väärän kuvan todellisesta väristä.

----------


## kauris

> Ei varmaan mistään. Lähikaupoista siis. Omani tilasin kätevästi tuon Rogue Mekaanikon omasta webbikaupasta. Tuli nopeesti eikä maksanu paljoa mitään. Se on semmonen shimmisarja josta sit itte kasataan halutun paksuinen setti. Toi video on loistava ohjevideo miten asennus tehdään ja sen mukaan tehtynä itse sain nakseen täysin pois.
> 
> Edit: Siis täältä tilasin: http://roguemechanic.bigcartel.com/p...orque-shim-kit



Niin cx zerossahan ei ole tavallista kierteellistä keskiötä (ei ita eikä britti)vaan joku hitsin colnagon uusi pressfit (mutta ei harmi kyllä sama kierteellinen alumiininen sovite kuin uudessa c60 ja vr-1 mallissa) ja siihen sitten jotkut ut-adapterit myyjäliikkeessä laitettuna kampien asennuksen yhteydessä. Eli niissä adaptereissa ei taida olla kierteitä vaan ovat vain painettu paikoilleen. Niiden ja rungon väliin ei saane samalla lailla laitettua noita shimmipaloja. Tänään kävin varastossa heiluttelemassa kampia ja niissä se klappi taitaa tosiaan olla ja ne adapterit itsessään rungossa pysyvät kyllä paikoillaan. Tähän asti luulin, että naksunta tulee siitä pressfit mikälie keskiöstä tai adaptereista itsestään, kun vanhassa rungossa (normi kierteellinen) ei tällaista naksuntaa koskaan ollut ja kun niiden pressfittien ääniongelmista on usein saanut lukea. Siis niistä, jotka johtuvat siitä ettei pressfit laakeri istu kunnolla runkoon tms. Pitäis ehkä ensin käydä liikkeessä kysymässä saisko ne tehtyä sille jotain. 

Ja pahoittelut tästä offtopicista mutta asia on minulle tärkeä. Pyöriäkin on kuitenkin onneksi kivasti tullut viime aikoina jengiltä tänne
edit: tästä keskiöasiasta voisi jatkaa tänne:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...41#post2253641

----------


## Hardza

Huh, mun mielestä toi shimmisarja on kyllä varsin kallis  :Nolous:  Tosin eipä oo tullu kysyttyä jostain paikalliselta pajalta paljoko maksais cad-kuvia vastaan tehdä pari tuollasta rinkulaa.

----------


## Mihail

cannondale flash 1 carbon 29er 2013
keula: RS sid xx
jarrut, vaihteet: Sram X0
kammet: Rotor rex 2.1+ rotor Q-ring 32t, nw
putkiosat: 3T, enve, specialized
kiekot: mavic crossride (ensi kesäksi tekisi mieli hankkia uudet. Vaatimuksena: valkopunainen kehä ja tubeles)


cannondale supersix 2011
osasarja: Sram Force22
kammet: rotor 3D+,  joissa 38+50t Q-ringsit
vanteet: ffwd F4R ja tufon 25mm tuubit
putkiosat: 3T

helkama jääkäri
Projekti josta tuli kelpo kaupunkipyörä. Fauberit vaihtui nelikanttikeskiöön pyörätohtorin adaptereilla, jalka biltemasta ja satula intersportista.
Yritin kunnioittaa vanhaa ja tälläinen siitä tuli, on kyllä hyvä ajaa.

----------


## hartsu

Jääkäri on hieno, pieni miinus ketjusuojan puutteesta.

----------


## Kärrä

Pari kuukautta ollut pyörä nykyisellään...lopultakin sain otettua kuvan...(suttuisen kännyräpsyn :Nolous: )

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komiat cannarit!😊

----------


## Tctic

Tämäkin joustokeulainen hybridi projekti tuli päätökseensä:


Runko on hajonneesta kasaan hitsattu -01 Cannondale F900SL (1750g), keula on headshok ultra, kammet ja jarrut ovat slx:ää, voimansiirto on muuten xt:tä. Kiekot ovat dt swiss x1900 29" ja kumit ovat 33mm rocket ronit. Satulatolppa on Cannondalen Save ja tanko joku 580mm eastonin alu. Ajokuntoisen paketin paino on 9960g. Vähän on kyllä ristiriitaiset fiilikset pyörästä. Pyörä kulkee kevyesti ja on kivan näköinen, mutta keula on pomppukeppi (pitäisi huoltaa, vapaaehtoisia?) ja renkaat tuntuvat kovin kapeilta. Eteen ei mahdu yhteen leveämpi rengas, mutta taakse voisi mennä joku 1,75-1,85" 29-kumi. Siinä ja siinä vaihtaako koko runko 29":iin vai laittaako vain tähän joku vähän parempi keula (esim. 26-27,5" sid xx).

Edittiä 27.8. Kyllä tämä sittenkin menee jälleen osiksi ja runko palautuu edelliselle omistajalle. En pääse sinuiksi noiden kapeiden renkaiden kanssa ja kiinnosta yhtään hommata tähän uutta keulaa. Seuraavaan projektiin on hankittu jo uudet renkaat (2,4x29") ja siitä ei oikeastaan uuvu kuin runko.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho varsin hieno!😊

----------


## Mihail

Tctic:in runko löysi forssasta hyvän kodin, olisi vaan pitänyt tinkata tuo save tolppa vielä näille nurkille,
Eikä ole pahan näköinen tuo liukuvärjätty takahaarukka.
Olisi vielä saatavilla yksi edullinen jäykkäkeulainen 29"  :Hymy: .

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Salsa Spearfish 2012/2013






Pahoittelut tuesta. Oli kuitenkin melko vaikea saada tuossa pysymään, älkää tuomitko  :Nolous:

----------


## LJL

Emme tuomitse, hieno on!

----------


## kaakku

Kuinka kevyeksi on Salsa laihdutettu? Oma painoi n. 12,2 kg Reballa ja 3x9 voimansiirrolla. Kiekot olivat kevyet, muuten ihan perusosaa.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Kuinka kevyeksi on Salsa laihdutettu? Oma painoi n. 12,2 kg Reballa ja 3x9 voimansiirrolla. Kiekot olivat kevyet, muuten ihan perusosaa.



Tolla osalistalla alta 11.5kg. Muuten on "melko" kevyttä, mutta crossridet on ankkurit.Tuosta saa sen kilon pois kun kiekot sekä polkimet vaihtais ja ottais sisurit vekeen.

----------


## maalinni

Kona on evolutioitunut taas työmatkapyöräksi. Sks longboard etulokari ei oikein toimi kaupungissa, vaan ottaa joka hiton rotvalliin kiinni. Pitää irroittaa tuo läppä. Myöskään bashi ei salli isoimpien vaihteiden käyttöä, mutta eipä niitä talvella tarvitse varsinkaan kun 6v kulkee tarakalla.

----------


## Codox



----------


## Mikmak

Molemmat ovat olleet täällä aiemmin, mutta 1,5 vuoden jälkeen molemmat alkavat olla "valmiit". Maasturista kuva myöhemmin kun Salsa Spearfishin kiekot tulevat huollosta.



Salsa syysmoodissa brevetteihin, työmatkoihin, cyclocrossiin, talviajeluun ja gravelgrindailuun.



Bottecchia kauniita kesäpäiviä varten.

----------


## Stinky

Päivitystä, 3T valkoiset nauhat sekä Pistosuojatut Schwalben Luganot alle pyörimään ultremoiden tilalle. Myöskin jarrut on päivitetty sopivampiin. Harvinaisen mukava maantiepyörä. :Hymy:

----------


## Pohje

> Päivitystä, 3T valkoiset nauhat sekä Pistosuojatut Schwalben Luganot alle pyörimään ultremoiden tilalle. Myöskin jarrut on päivitetty sopivampiin. Harvinaisen mukava maantiepyörä.



Silti stemmi väärinpäin?
Tätä kompensoitu laittamalla tanko liikaa makaamaan nenälleen.

----------


## Kemizti

> Silti stemmi väärinpäin?
> Tätä kompensoitu laittamalla tanko liikaa makaamaan nenälleen.



veikkaan kyllä, että kaveri osaa säätää ajoasennon mieleisekseen..  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

> veikkaan kyllä, että kaveri osaa säätää ajoasennon mieleisekseen..



Silti se on vähän hassun näköinen.

----------


## VitaliT

koko voimansiirto vaihdettu

----------


## Pohje

> Silti se on vähän hassun näköinen.




Juu siis eihän sitä tiedä vaikka se olis tarkoituksella noin ja voi hyvin ollakkin tarkoituksenmukaista.
Siksi kommentissani oli kysymysmerkki perässä vähän niinkun kysymyksen/arvuuttelun vuoksi. 👍

----------


## -Lane-

Aikanaan kun olin hakemassa kivijalkaliikkeestä sinne minulle tilattua pyörää niin liikkeen omistaja totesi kaupassa olleille muille asiakkaille "nyt se tuli hakemaan sitä kamelin kokoista pyörää". No muutama pienempi runko on tässä vuosien varrella ollut mutta nyt palasin isompaan runkoon. Emäputkella mittaa kuin kamelin kaulalla:

----------


## Mihail

Näkyyhän tuossa olevan renkaatkin koomisen kokoiset, kun runko on ns. miesten mallia.
Tuossa paikkakunnan lenkkiporukassa on yks kaveri 205cm pitkä ja pyörä sen myötä.
Peesissä pysyy kyllä mukavasti  :Hymy: .

----------


## LJL

It's huge!!

----------


## FRE_A_K

Vaakaputki on korkeemmalla ku mun satula...  :Vink:

----------


## alteregoni

^ Ja mun otsa kolahtais vaaka putkeen...hypättäessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

En tiennytkään, että aikuisten maantiepyöriä saa myös 20" renkailla  :Leveä hymy:  nojoo... Hieno peli, enkä olis kiinnittänyt huomiota mittasuhteisiin, jos asiaa ei oltais tuotu esille.

----------


## Juoppis

Lääkäri kun tuumasi, että prätkäkausi olisi parempi lopettaa ja myös autolla ajamista välttää niin tuli sitten tehtyä tuo fillariprojekti valmiiksi.

Lähtökohtahan oli hyvin pitkälti tämännäköinen (oli tuohon lisäksi vielä jotkin halvat ja lähes suorat kiekot, satula ja jarrut):


Nyt mennään tälläisellä kokoonpanolla:

"Vahingossa" eksyi tuo oikeakin pyörä kuvaan.. Keula on vielä lyhentämättä, kun haen vasta oikeaa korkeutta tangolle.

----------


## Sinska

Erittäin tyylikäs peli! Siis toi jossa on boxeri moottori...

----------


## Juoppis

Kiitos kehuista, vaikkakin siinä on ihan rivinelonen. Jos pankkitilillä olisi enemmän painetta niin seuraava projekti olisi kyllä bokseri

----------


## timoe

> Tämäkin joustokeulainen hybridi projekti tuli päätökseensä:
> 
> Edittiä 27.8. Kyllä tämä sittenkin menee jälleen osiksi ja runko palautuu edelliselle omistajalle. En pääse sinuiksi noiden kapeiden renkaiden kanssa ja kiinnosta yhtään hommata tähän uutta keulaa. Seuraavaan projektiin on hankittu jo uudet renkaat (2,4x29") ja siitä ei oikeastaan uuvu kuin runko.



Eikös tuohon saisi laitettua 650 kiekot ja vähän paksummat renkaat?

----------


## sledgehammer

Vaikka syksy ja sateet tulivat, niin vielä kerkee tollakin parit työmatkatemmot rykäisemään.  Sadepäivälle on sitten valmistumassa Tricross.  Oli pakko ostaa, kun halvalla sai, ja sitttenhän se homma lähtikin lapasesta.  Ketjuja ja vaijerinkuorta olin alunperin menossa hakemaan ja pari pyörää jäi niiden lisäksi käteen.

----------


## litku

> Vaikka syksy ja sateet tulivat, niin vielä kerkee tollakin parit työmatkatemmot rykäisemään.  Sadepäivälle on sitten valmistumassa Tricross.  Oli pakko ostaa, kun halvalla sai, ja sitttenhän se homma lähtikin lapasesta.  Ketjuja ja vaijerinkuorta olin alunperin menossa hakemaan ja pari pyörää jäi niiden lisäksi käteen.



Hieno on! Pistäppä mulle privaan arvostelu kiekoista miltä ne tuntuu  :Hymy:

----------


## Stinky

> Silti stemmi väärinpäin?
> Tätä kompensoitu laittamalla tanko liikaa makaamaan nenälleen.



Ehkä siinä aavistuksen on vielä säätämistä kun yksi lenkki vasta takana laitteella. Tosin kyllä ajoasento on melko lähellä sitä mitä tulee olemaankin. Kannatinhan on aivan oikeinpäin  :Vink: . Ehkä se vähän hassulta näyttää mutta jos on kankea kuski niin pitää olla melkolailla näin.  :Hymy:  Täytyy myös mainita että tuo 3T keula on yllättävän mukava ja helppo ajettava vs. -83 teräskeula colnagosta!

----------


## Tctic

> Eikös tuohon saisi laitettua 650 kiekot ja vähän paksummat renkaat?



Sais toki joo, mutta on ihan sama hommata jäykkä 29er johon mahtuu kunnon kumit.

----------


## Miki-

DSC_0307 by äMPeee, on Flickr

----------


## Ettan

Kyllä kelpais mulle Mikin pyörä!! Yksinkertaisesti hieno!

----------


## Kirsu



----------


## sixsixone

Ibis Mojo SL-R
Lenkin jälkeen hieman likasena


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ahav

Romupyörä & janojuoma

----------


## Entropyyh

Tuollainen. Toivottavasti ei tarvitse pieneen aikaan päivitellä osia  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Kännyräpsy Cubesta johon laitoin rajusti uutta voimansiirto-osaa. Takavaihtajassa on (vielä) kiinni OneUp Rad cage, mutta 42T (+16T) takaratastus ei toiminut toivotunlaisesti, joten mennään nyt 11-36 pakalla.

----------


## Iglumies

^ Älä vaan käännä enskeväällä metsässä selkääsi tuolle, tai et löydä sitä pusikon seasta  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ^ Älä vaan käännä enskeväällä metsässä selkääsi tuolle, tai et löydä sitä pusikon seasta



"Justiinhan se oli tässä!! Helekkari" ...ja kävellen kotiin, pyörää köyhempänä. Pyörä löytyy 500 vuoden kuluttua muumioituneena

----------


## upd

Pyöräjoukko kasvoi yhdellä ja sen kunniaksi ryhmäkuva. Uusin tulokas on ryhmän kevein, ketterin ja todennäköisesti myös kestävin. Kiireinen hybridi ei ehtinyt kuvaan mukaan, joten Cervelo jäi yksin edustamaan safety bicycle-sukuhaaran kulkuvälineitä :-)

----------


## LJL

Nyt juu-ei näy ryhmäkuva

----------


## Ansis

Tosi mies laittaisi vielä noihin yksipyöräisiin lukkopolkimet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sirkkeli

Muokkasinpa postausta.. parempi kuva "uudesta" lelusta, wannabe fatty. :-) varsin kiva laite polkea.

----------


## emjjii

Täällä ajellaan seuraavilla. Poluille stumppi - muualle modernisoitu ysärikona.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Konalle peukkua!

Tämä täysjäykkä on ollut täällä aiemminkin, mutta kun riipaisin sen viikonlopun Tähtisadeajoja varten alle yhdeksän kilon kuosiin, niin laitetaan nyt sitten kuvakin.  :Hymy: 



Grammanviilausta ja lisää kuvia blogilla

----------


## kaakku

> "Justiinhan se oli tässä!! Helekkari" ...ja kävellen kotiin, pyörää köyhempänä. Pyörä löytyy 500 vuoden kuluttua muumioituneena



Ennemminkin pitää olla peloissaan että valkoisiin suojahaalareihin pukeutuneet miehet tulevat takavarikoimaan vihreää hohtavan keulan..

----------


## kmw

Konan tyylikkyys miellyttää. Eikä ihan sysipaskalta näytä Dynamon Salsakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No ei ja Hyvä blogi😊

----------


## LJL

Hämmentäviä atomivaakalukemia Dynamon pyörälle ottaen huomioon että amuliinirunko ja 29" kiekot?! Eikä edes ykskertaa-voimansiirtoa

----------


## autionpoika

Päivitin uskolliseen 2009 vuoden Jaakkoon levyjarrut ja kokosin tubeless kiekot novatecin navoille. Ei ehkä niin kaunis, mutta toimiva peli harrastelijan crossailuun.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Hämmentäviä atomivaakalukemia Dynamon pyörälle ottaen huomioon että amuliinirunko ja 29" kiekot?! Eikä edes ykskertaa-voimansiirtoa



Tuolla keulalla saa sen 800-900g anteeksi joustavaan verrattuna ja renkaista parisataa johonkin oikeisiin maastokumeihin. Nuo paikalleen ja tuo painaisi kymmenen kiloa, eikä kukaan ihmettelisi.  :Vink: 

Eikä tuo 1x11 systeemi pelasta sinällään ketään, kun minun RF / Middleburn -kampisetti kahdella rattaalla on suunnilleen samaa luokkaa, kuin XX1:t keskiöineen yhdellä rattaalla. Etuvaihtajasta ja vivusta ei tule, kuin maksimissaan 200g sakkoa, pakat on saman painoiset ja yhdeksänpykäläinen X.0 mediumhäkillä on noin 50g sippoisempi, kuin XX1.

Eli sinänsä tuossa ei ole mitään maagista, oli sitä kevytosaa jo viime vuosikymmenelläkin.  :Vink:

----------


## adelaine

> Päivitin uskolliseen 2009 vuoden Jaakkoon levyjarrut ja kokosin tubeless kiekot novatecin navoille. Ei ehkä niin kaunis, mutta toimiva peli harrastelijan crossailuun.



Itekkö hitsasit korvakkeet levyjarruille?

----------


## autionpoika

> Itekkö hitsasit korvakkeet levyjarruille?



Taakse hitsautin korvan paikallisessa alumiinipajassa. Eteen värkkäsin itse parista mutterista, pellinpalasta ja täräytin migillä kiinni. Olisi pitänyt malttaa ja käydä juottamassa korvake eteen, niin olisi lopputulos ollut vähän siistimpi. Ihan toimiva peli tuli ja säästi pultoista tonnia, kun ei joutunut ostamaan levaricrossia.

----------


## JackOja

> Tuolla keulalla...



eXotic:ko tuo on? Punnitsitko pitääkö ilmoitettu 770g paikkansa? Ritchey olis 625g, mutta paaaljon kalliimpi. Tekis mieli kokeilla täysjäykkään hiilarikeulaa 1,1kg teräskeulan tilalle ja tuollainen eXotic-kokeilu ei paljoa maksais.

----------


## LJL

> eXotic:ko tuo on?



Otan vapauden siteerata tuolta blogista kuvan, kun hyvä sellainen on tarjolla... Exotiiccaa on

----------


## kmw

Arkimoodi


VPCX

----------


## jojo^^

Mondraker Tracker RR 29 2014, tällä on menty parisen kuukautta. Talven aikana vois päivittää vaihteiston narrow-wide -tyyppiseksi vaikkapa mustalla rattaalla ja etsiä omalle takalistolle sopivan paremmin värimaailmaan osuvan satulan.

----------


## Kyrdis

Projekti "päätöksessään" tankonauha vaihtuu vielä ja ei noilla renkaillakaan talvea ajella. Kevyt se ei ole mutta ei ollut tarkoituskaan.

----------


## devon

Projektiketjussa jo katselinkin noita tankonauhoja... Emännän vai oma?

----------


## Kyrdis

Tää on itelle vielä, kuulemma riittää kunhan kevääksi toinen kasassa.. Ei vielä kiirus sen suhteen.

----------


## Stinky

> Mondraker Tracker RR 29 2014, tällä on menty parisen kuukautta. Talven aikana vois päivittää vaihteiston narrow-wide -tyyppiseksi vaikkapa mustalla rattaalla ja etsiä omalle takalistolle sopivan paremmin värimaailmaan osuvan satulan.



Kannattaa varmaan ensin säätää se satula ainakin vaateriin. Painaa varmasti väärästäpaikasta kun on kärki ylöspäin ja stemmikin ylösalaisin. Ketjunohjuriakin laskisin parillasentillä. Miksi alkukammissa on nuo päätysuojat vai ihan naarmujen takia?
Ohjuri mustaksi, samoin eturatas. Kampienpäistä väripilkut pois, musta jakkara vaateriin ja etuloksu mustaksi niin mielyttäisi omaa silmää ( ja jos oiken viilataan niin retrofit tarrasarja keulaan punamustana) =D

----------


## jojo^^

> Kannattaa varmaan ensin säätää se satula ainakin vaateriin. Painaa varmasti väärästäpaikasta kun on kärki ylöspäin ja stemmikin ylösalaisin. Ketjunohjuriakin laskisin parillasentillä. Miksi alkukammissa on nuo päätysuojat vai ihan naarmujen takia?
> Ohjuri mustaksi, samoin eturatas. Kampienpäistä väripilkut pois, musta jakkara vaateriin ja etuloksu mustaksi niin mielyttäisi omaa silmää ( ja jos oiken viilataan niin retrofit tarrasarja keulaan punamustana) =D



Satula on todellisuudessa vaaterissa (ja tämä ei paina mistään). Eturengas on kuvassa vähän korkeammalla, jolloin satula näyttää nousevan ylös. Nuo suojat on vaan ulkonäön vuoksi (sinistä myös stemmissa ja satulatolpassa). Ohjuri lähtee pois kun ratas (todnäk myös kammet) vaihtuu tuosta normaalista sinkularattaasta narrow-wideen. Tuo 36-piikkinen eturatas on maksimi tuolle MRP:n ohjurille ja alemmaks ei saa kun kulmaa ei direct mount -mallissa pääse muuttamaan. Ohjurin alimmasta osasta rattaaseen on väliä 2mm (kuvasta näkee kuinka lähellä on jo.

----------


## miku80

Tuollanen "muovi"stumpy tuli itelle kasattua tänään..

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> eXotic:ko tuo on? Punnitsitko pitääkö ilmoitettu 770g paikkansa? Ritchey olis 625g, mutta paaaljon kalliimpi. Tekis mieli kokeilla täysjäykkään hiilarikeulaa 1,1kg teräskeulan tilalle ja tuollainen eXotic-kokeilu ei paljoa maksais.



Yritin kaivella vanhoista lapuista alkuperäistä painoa, mutta en löytänyt enää. Enkä jaksanut purkaa sitä irti viimeisimmän remontinkaan yhteydessä, mutta ei se ainakaan paljoa siitä heitä. Ja, tuo on kyllä yllättävän tukeva ja hyvän oloinen keula tuon hintaiseksi vermeeksi, suosittelen kyllä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Mitä isot edellä, sitä pienet perässä. Valitan suttuista kuvaa:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mitä isot edellä, sitä pienet perässä.



 :Leveä hymy: 

No nyt! Ja mitä sanoo vaaka?

----------


## ntz

> eXotic:ko tuo on? Punnitsitko pitääkö ilmoitettu 770g paikkansa? Ritchey olis 625g, mutta paaaljon kalliimpi. Tekis mieli kokeilla täysjäykkään hiilarikeulaa 1,1kg teräskeulan tilalle ja tuollainen eXotic-kokeilu ei paljoa maksais.



Syncrosia saa myös vähän halvemmalla kuin Ritcheytä ja on kevyehkö, omani painoi 612 grammaa lyhentämättömänä.

----------


## maalinni

Pannaas uusi kuva tuoreeltaan. Vihdoin sain hankittua ohut paksu eturattaan. Oli aikamoinen etsiminen, kiitos auttaneille. Hyvin riittää 38t + 11-28t välitykset. Piti myös vaihtaa flätit semilukkoihin. Harmi kun sokkatarranauhapolkimet oli loppu bike-discointista.

----------


## Polun tukko

> ( ja jos oiken viilataan niin retrofit tarrasarja keulaan punamustana) =D



Tämän saa mistä?

----------


## Tank Driver

Stif.co.uk

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> No nyt! Ja mitä sanoo vaaka?



Öh. Rapalasta on patteri loppu. Mutta keittiövaaka näytti keulalle painoa sen verran että joustoversiosta Niner keveni bout. 850g. Eli keke painoi 620g, kaulaputken katkaisun jälkeen.

----------


## ristoj



----------


## TPP

> Mitä isot edellä, sitä pienet perässä. Valitan suttuista kuvaa:



Aargh!!

----------


## kim71



----------


## HarMi

On-One 45650B väärinkäyttöä 26" kumeilla. Big Bettylläkin jäi reilusti väliä takahaarukkaan. Maastossa polkimet eivät kolahtaneet tonttiin eikä eturatas osunut kiviin. Ei keuli niin herkästi kuin Charge Duster samoilla osilla, mutta tasapainoasema löytyi helposti  :Vink: . Muuten vähintään yhtä hyvä ajaa kuin Duster.

----------


## TANUKI

Maasturiperhe  :Hymy:  Enskan olis aika vaihtaa kotia, ja Cubeen päivitellä putkiosaa ens kaudeksi.....

----------


## slow

HarMilla erityisen asiallinen kulkine.

 Lisäpropsit innovatiivisesta lokariasettelusta. Nimim. "ei tullut edes ajatelleeksi moista"

----------


## T_2

> On-One 45650B väärinkäyttöä 26" kumeilla. Big Bettylläkin jäi reilusti väliä takahaarukkaan. Maastossa polkimet eivät kolahtaneet tonttiin eikä eturatas osunut kiviin. Ei keuli niin herkästi kuin Charge Duster samoilla osilla, mutta tasapainoasema löytyi helposti . Muuten vähintään yhtä hyvä ajaa kuin Duster.



Hiano..

----------


## HC Andersen

> HarMilla erityisen asiallinen kulkine.
> 
>  Lisäpropsit innovatiivisesta lokariasettelusta. Nimim. "ei tullut edes ajatelleeksi moista"



Vanha Setä™ kikka...

----------


## kmw

Tässä, olkaa hyvä.

----------


## Iglumies

Uus hiano pyörä, silti on heti tanko ja tolppa mutkalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Kauhee raato.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kona U'I vanhukseen päivittyi eturatas 32t narrow-wideen ja keulaksi vaihtunut kesällä sininen SID SL. Eilen kävin ekan oikean maastolenkin ja tämähän kulkee pirun hyvin. Jos laittas uuden takajousen sekä rullaavat kumit ostoslistalle ja ottais tämän aktiivisempaan käyttöön...

----------


## slow

> joku setämankeli



Tälle peukaloita ja muita myönteissävyisiä ilmaisuja. Runsaasti.

----------


## lansive

> Tässä, olkaa hyvä.



On se komea.

Kai tulee kromatut lokarit?

----------


## kmw

> ...
> Kai tulee kromatut lokarit?



Jepjep  :Hymy:

----------


## Pastu

> Tässä, olkaa hyvä.



<3

----------


## WetWillie

Cento Uno kasassa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mulle kelpais ilman lokareitakin..Onko minkä paksuset kumit muuten?

----------


## kmw

Edessä 45mm FireCross. Taakse se ei mahtunut, mutta 42mm Contin CycloXKing menee hienosti. Pitoa ja painoa on runsain mitoin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Talliin ilmestynyt Cannondalen Caad2 Saeco vm1999 on nyt puunattu ja laitettu iskuun. Ja koko on ST C-T 65cm  :Hymy:

----------


## mooscot

Oma projekti joka valmistui kesäkuun alussa.
Tässä kuva parempi laatuisena -> http://goo.gl/o7UFgv

----------


## TheMiklu

> Tässä, olkaa hyvä.



Ihqu on!

----------


## ntz

Aika karkki Allez. Tykkään kovasti!
Mika K:n saeco-cännäri kaipais rev-x:iä kiekoiks..

----------


## Iglumies

Koitetaas uudestaan 49 senttisellä Kinesiksellä, jos tämä olis nyt hyvä. 



Pienen kokeen perusteella parempi kuin 47 senttinen OnOne.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti on ainakin.

----------


## Mihail

Hyvä keula se on  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Räikeän musta on nopein väri, ugh.

----------


## Plus

> Oma projekti joka valmistui kesäkuun alussa.




Tosi hieno Allez!!!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Minä justiin päätin, että en tarvitse alumiinista Highballia talvipyöräksi ja sitten Iglu tulee ja pilaa suunnitelmat. Prkl.

----------


## Iglumies

Sori  :Nolous: , joko posti tuli?
Yllättävän paljon vaikuttaa 20 mm ajotuntumaan, positiivisesti.

----------


## zander

Vähän vanhempaa Cambiagon poikain tekelettä:

----------


## TPP

> Vähän vanhempaa Cambiagon poikain tekelettä:



Hieno!
Mitkä kiekot?

----------


## CamoN

Yleensä en pidä italialaista designiä yhtään muualta tulevaa kummempana, mutta tuossa Colnagossa on asiat niin klassisen kauniisti kohdallaan että täytyi ihan pysähtyä ja ihailla hetken aikaa.

----------


## Takamisakari

Naulan kantaan, hieno laite!

----------


## zander

Kiekot on RAR Svelt 32: http://www.rar-wheels.com/index.php/...-carbone/svelt

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Sori , joko posti tuli?



Saat anteeksi, oli sen verran hyvää settiä postilaatikossa.  :Vink:

----------


## WetWillie

Allez hiukkasen rauhattoman värinen, IMO .

----------


## noniinno

> Koitetaas uudestaan 49 senttisellä Kinesiksellä, jos tämä olis nyt hyvä. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pienen kokeen perusteella parempi kuin 47 senttinen OnOne.



Taitaa olla alun perin samasta tallista tuo keula kun rouvasi Kona Taro... pienet on piirit :-) Hyviä kamppeita molemmat (siis runko ja keula, rouvastasi ei ole kokemusta).

----------


## JohannesP

Hyvännäköinen Allez. 
Mikä muuten sai päätymään alumiinirunkoon?

----------


## mooscot

> Hyvännäköinen Allez. 
> Mikä muuten sai päätymään alumiinirunkoon?



Hiilikuitu crossarin jälkeen ajatus kevyestä alurungosta viehätti. Hyvät käyttäjä kommentit ja arvostelut tuosta Smartweld rungosta puolsivat myös tätä ajatusta. Sitten kun sattui vielä löytymään runkosetti tuolla värityksellä niin projekti oli valmis alkamaan.

Kiitos kaikille kommenteista!

----------


## Tctic

On kyllä hieno Allez. Hitostako tuon värisen runkosetin vain löytäisi itsellekin...

----------


## miku80

> Hitostako tuon värisen runkosetin vain löytäisi itsellekin...



Käännyt lähimmän spessun jälleemyyjän puoleen niin eiköhän hän sellaisen sulle tilaa kun näyttää tuota saatavuuttakin hyvin olevan tuolle rungolle..

----------


## jaksu

> Oma projekti joka valmistui kesäkuun alussa.
> Tässä kuva parempi laatuisena -> http://goo.gl/o7UFgv



Todella hieno Allez! Myös tanko ja stemmi Zipp'iä? Paljonko alle 7kg?

----------


## juminy



----------


## toripolliisi

^tässäpä on kuvaa kerrakseen!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mooscot

> Todella hieno Allez! Myös tanko ja stemmi Zipp'iä? Paljonko alle 7kg?



Kyllä, tanko ja stemmi on myös Zippin kamaa tosin ei kuitua kuten tolppa. Itseasiassa kuvan kunnossa karvan verran yli 7kg. Nuo renkaat/sisurit on painavahkot ja mulla on noissa litkut sisässä. Runko painaa kuitenkin 1300g ja haarukka 400g. Helposti tuon saisi kuitenkin alle seiskan.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Käännyt lähimmän spessun jälleemyyjän puoleen niin eiköhän hän sellaisen sulle tilaa kun näyttää tuota saatavuuttakin hyvin olevan tuolle rungolle..



Spessun kanssa homma ei välttämättä toimi. Jokunen vuosi sitten viimeksi maantiepyörää päivittäessäni päädyin tiettyyn malliin. Jälleenmyyjän kautta yritin sitä tilata. Spessulta oli tullut ilmoitus, etteivät suostu lähettämään ko. mallia Suomeen. Onneksi välikäden kautta Englannista kaupanteko onnistui.

----------


## miku80

^ sitä en tiedä mikä silloin mättäsi, mutta tuo runko on tilattavissa spessun euroopan varastolta..

----------


## Mihail

Signaturesta tampereelta saa mitä vaan spessun runkoa.

----------


## supertele

Projekti valmistui sittenkin. Vanhasta pyörästä kiekot, muuten tähän hankittua osaa.

----------


## LJL

Uuh. Tyrmäävän hieno runko!

----------


## TuplaO

Oho hieno ja tasapainoinen viineri, vaikka tämäntyyppinen meininki ei yleensä nappaa yhtään. Speisserstäkkikään ei jostain syystä näytä niin pahalta, vaikka pitäisi. Ja kato, ISPikin vielä! Enkä edes heti huomannut, että nakit on eri väriset. Itse asiassa noi pullotelineetkin on hienot, vaikka yleensä eivät ole. Tykkään siis yllättävän paljon vaikken tykkääkkään. Hieno pyörä siis.

----------


## Plus

Tolppa taivaissa, tajuttomasti setbackia, hitosti spacereita, siitä huolimatta paljon droppia, pitkä stemmi = Bike-fitting polizei pamputtaa...

----------


## jaksu

> Signaturesta tampereelta saa mitä vaan spessun runkoa.



Hieman epäilen. Spessulla ei ole kaikki mallit euroopan tuontiohjelmassa. Esim. jenkkimarkkinoilla on tarjolla Cruxista sinkulaversio, jota ei kotimaan diilereiltä saa. Tietty jos Signature tuo itse rungot maahan suoraan jenkeistä on tilanne eri. Epäilen kuitenkin.

----------


## miku80

Spessulla on varasto Hollannissa mistä kaikki euroopan jälleenmyyjät tavaransa tilaavat/saavat eikä kenelläkään ole mitään omaa maahantuontia.. Euroopan vientimallit ovat joltain osin poikkeevia mitä jenkkimallit ja jotain malleja ei edes tule euroopan puolelle.

----------


## supertele

> Tolppa taivaissa, tajuttomasti setbackia, hitosti spacereita, siitä huolimatta paljon droppia, pitkä stemmi = Bike-fitting polizei pamputtaa...



Kuvakulma ehkä vähän nostaa satulaa. Setbackiä on tosiaan aika paljon - topperi tuli rungon mukana, joten kaipa sen on joku suunnittelija tuohon miettinyt. Tai sitten ei. Pitkä stemmi rauhottaa vähän jyrkkää ohjauskulmaa ja spacereiden määrä varmaan tuosta vielä vähenee. 

Sinänsä mulle on ihan sama, mitä tyylipoliisi ja bike-fitting poliisi sanoo, ite tykkään niin ulkonäöllisisti kuin ajofiilikseltään. Ja vanhaan maantiepyörään verrattuna taisi lähteä kolmatta kiloa painoa - en valita siitäkään.

----------


## Laika

Toivoin takuusta uutta takaswingiä 2009-vuoden Gary Fisheriin. Ei onnistunut, jouduin ottamaan tuollaisen komposiittihökötyksen.



Koko stoori blogissa: http://ajokoiralaika.blogspot.fi/201...remedy-99.html

----------


## twentyniner

Yritä pärjätä, elämässä tulee pettymyksiä vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Sääliksi käy Laikaa.

----------


## Laika

Kiitos myötätunnosta. Eiköhän tää ikävä pikku hiljaa ajelemalla häviä.

----------


## antti022

Tää olikin täällä jokunen sivu sitten, mutta...
Ilmeisesti projekti ei voi olla valmis ennen kun eteen tulee toinen projekti. Speksaus tietysti jatkuu koko ajan. Kyseessä siis 2008 mallin Trek 6300 josta alkuperäiseksi jäi ainoastaan runko. Täysnotkua sitten tämän tilalle kun sopiva runko osuu edullisesti kohdalle. Opiskelijabudjetilla mentiin ja itse tekemällä oppii. Pahoittelut raskaan sarjan kuvaustuesta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvältä näyttää ja varmaan tuntuukin 😊

----------


## Hippo

Laitoin perheen kaksipyöräiset vuorotellen seinää vasten. Tulkoot tännekin näytille. Jonkinlainen kokojärjestys. (edit. onpas ne isoja, anteeksi, en osaa tehdä asialle mitään)

----------


## syklopaatti

Trek Madone 4.5 ja maailman rumin satula.
Ohjaamo emännän asetuksissa jos ihmettelette tangon asentoo yms... ei jaksanut kääntää oikein.
Kovvoo hommaa. Neljä pulttia ois pitänyt löysyttää ,puhumattakaan ,et ois stemmin jaksanut kääntää. :Nolous: 



Kiva oli silti ajaa pitkästä aikaa maantiepöörällä. Kyllähän se vähän erimalliin kiihtyy ja rullaa kun maasturi. :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hipon perheessä on pyöräasiat hyvällä mallilla.

Midge on hyvä läskissä? Mää Mungoa kokeilin ja tuntui liian kaposelle. Midgekin löytyy, mutta Salsan 2bend tuntuu tällä hetkellä oivalliselta.

----------


## slow

Hipon taloden kalustolle iso peukimo.

----------


## ArtoR

Vau, Hippo!

----------


## Hippo

Tattista vaan. Läskissä o kiinni Ragley Luxy -tanko. Midge oli taannoin käytössä toisessa pyörässä, ei sopinut minun kätösiin. Tai siis se alaote oli auttamatta liian lyhyt. Luxy on perhanan hyvä. Molemmissa perusmaastureissa on Ragleyn Carnegie. Vaimolla se vielä hieman ihmetyttää, laitettu vasta tänä kesänä. Itsellä ollut kolme vuotta käytössä, enkä muuta voisi kuvitellakaan.
Eniten ajoa noista meillä saa selkeästi tuo harmaa 16 tuumainen. Joka päivä, aina kun mahdollista...

----------


## Ski

Hippo! Aivan loistava setti. Tuo Läski tuli bongattua Cyclocrosskisoissa ja pentele ku iteki kerkiäs kokeilla tuollaista ! Hienoa !

----------


## pätkä

Uusi (k)ilometrikone. Jarrut vielä vaihdettava redeihin ja pikkasen lyhennettävä vaihdevaijereita.

----------


## zander

Menevän näköinen Cervelo [peukku ylös]

----------


## Mihail

On kyllä maukas maantiennielijä

----------


## Takamisakari

Taas on upeita konkeleita, Hipolle maksimipisteet Utesta. Näitä on näitä hiilikuitu-unelmia ja muita ja sitten on näitä hienoja vehkeitä jolla hoidetaan oikeesti tärkeitä ajoja. E: onhan cervelo kyllä myös todella vaikuttava.

----------


## Pexi

Vanhoista hirviöosista ja vähän uusista hienouksistakin hakkeroitui tosiraineripyörä:



 

Etuvaihtajan vaijeri odottaa vielä umlenkerin (vetosuunnan vaihtaja) löytymistä varmasta jemmasta, jonne sen näytän kadottaneen.

----------


## Hippo

> ... Hipolle maksimipisteet Utesta...





Jepu. On muuten kummallisen hyvä pyörä. Rullaa lastattuna niin maar perhanasti, että polkea ei juuri tartte. Mukana tulleet sivulaukut nielee enemmän tavaraa, kuin nelihenkinen perhe jaksaa puolessa viikossa syödä. Mukulat kulkee hymy naamalla minne vaan ja kaiken lisäksi hinta oli vähintäänkin kohtuullinen tuolle kokoonpanolle. Pitihän sitä hieman värkkäillä, mutta sehän kuuluu harrastukseen. 


Ski; taidamma olla jokseenkin samankorkuisia, ens kerralla kun törmäillään niin ei muta kuin testaamaan. Läski on yläotteella, kovalla pohjalla, vähintäänkin hauska ohjattava... Maastossa toimii kaikki kädenpaikat. Ja krossi on yhtä ihanan epämukavaa kuin aina, vaikka olisi tuollainen alla.

Tuosta kuvasarjaa puuttuu kyllä isännälle vaihdepyörä asvalttipinnoille. Sellainenkin oli, mutta ongelmat kropassa pistivät pelin uusiksi ja se vaihtui tuohon isompaan polkimettoaan. Josko ensi kesäksi jotenkin taas jotain...

----------


## WetWillie

Mikä ohjaintanko Cervélossa ?

----------


## pätkä

> Mikä ohjaintanko Cervélossa ?



3T Aeronova. Vaijerit tulee kahvoilta tangon sisällä.

----------


## skott

Taake vaihtu 17-piikkinen (entinen 16). Voi olla kuvasta hankala päätellä. Sitte uuvet gumekset. Harmaat raidat matsas runkoon. 25mm:set. Ei hirvesti tilaa pystyputkeen. Pitää ajaa Solvallaan ja takas pari kertaa, että ketjut venys vähän. Ketjun kiristys ONE:in epäkeskolla takanavalla on ehken tämän erikoisuus. 
Runko ex-maantie.

0,1sek sulkimen rapsahduksen jälkeen fiksi lepäsikin asfaltilla. Pikku kivi takarenkaan alla ei oo hyvä kuvausteline.

----------


## LJL

Täältä peukkua Pexin notredaamenkellonsoittajalle

----------


## Melka



----------


## Dind

Pieni offtopic kunnei itse löydä, tuollainen takanavasta pyörää pystyssä pitävä tuki, mistä näitä saa?

----------


## IncBuff

Onhan noita lähes jokaisessa fillaritavaraa myyvissä webbikaupoissa. Varmaan kivijaloistakin löytyy.

----------


## stenu

Crosshairsin uudet väärinkäyttötassut. Happy Medium 700x40c.

----------


## slow

Pahus noita Stenun mankeleita. Yhtään vastenmielistä ei ole vielä tuonut näytille.

----------


## crcm

Ihan sellaisen pikkuisen huomatuksen sanoisin arvon kanssakuvaajille, että älkää kuvatko vastavaloon jos ette osaa käyttää kameraa. Joo tiedän ei siitä kännyn ruudulta edes näy mitään sellaisessa kuvaustilanteessa. Täällä on monta kuvaa jossa pyörä on käytännössä tunnistamaton, koska on vaan haluttu saada maisema ja aurinko samaan kuvaan. Jatkakaa..  :Nolous:

----------


## Dind

> Onhan noita lähes jokaisessa fillaritavaraa myyvissä webbikaupoissa. Varmaan kivijaloistakin löytyy.



Kotimaisista olen löytänyt sitten just ne nettikaupat missä ei ole, kahden jalan versiota kyllä mutta tuollainen yhden ois kivempi.

----------


## kmw

Sanon ties monettako kertaa että Gunnar on hieno. Livenä ehkä vielä inasen hienompi. Kuvassa vaan epäilyttävän puhdas. Missäs sitä on sievistelty?

----------


## Melka

> Ihan sellaisen pikkuisen huomatuksen sanoisin arvon kanssakuvaajille, että älkää kuvatko vastavaloon jos ette osaa käyttää kameraa. Joo tiedän ei siitä kännyn ruudulta edes näy mitään sellaisessa kuvaustilanteessa. Täällä on monta kuvaa jossa pyörä on käytännössä tunnistamaton, koska on vaan haluttu saada maisema ja aurinko samaan kuvaan. Jatkakaa..



Aina ei välttämättä tarvitse tunnistaa kohdetta...  :Hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Spearfish odottaa uutta ohjastajaa hienona syyspäivänä

----------


## stenu

> Missäs sitä on sievistelty?



Sen verran hiekkaa ja heinää oli edellisen keikan jäljiltä, että piti käyttää tehopesun kautta. Myös kuski, koska löytyi punkki jalasta. Ei onneks ollut vielä kiinni.

----------


## Rautaperse

Stenun Gunnar on kyllä yksi hienoimmista pyöristä pitkään aikaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Spearfish on hieno. Kelpaisi.

----------


## Lare

Terästä metsään: Cotic Bfe



Ekalla 1.5h lenkillä ja etenkin ekassa alamäessä unohtui duunipäivän shitti. Tulossa: tubeless ja hissitolppa

Budjettia työmatkalle: Pinnacle Lithium 3



Kepittää mennen tullen edellisen (pöllityn) Nishikin

----------


## janne kuivakangas

IncBuff kanssa samoilla linjoilla Salsa!👍

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Lare#Tyylikkäät pyörät! 😊

----------


## Iglumies

> Spearfish on hieno. Kelpaisi.



Sieltähän sen saa, torilta  :Vink:

----------


## devon

> Budjettia työmatkalle: Pinnacle Lithium 3
> *nips*
> Kepittää mennen tullen edellisen (pöllityn) Nishikin



Tunnustan lukeneeni tästä ensin merkityksen "pöllit jostain Nishikin työmatka-ajoon, et tykännyt, ostit Pinnaclen". Sitten jäin miettimään, että ehkä se Nishiki kuitenkin pöllittiin sinulta  :Sarkastinen:  Pirteä työmatkakulkine.

----------


## IncBuff

> Sieltähän sen saa, torilta



Ei yllä ajamaan tuollaista hirveä  :Irvistys:

----------


## LJL

Toi on hieno pyörä ja erityisesti runko, mutta "Runko Salsa Spearfish 2012 22 tuumaa"... Valitettavasti siinä saa hetken odotella/hinnoitella oikeaa ostajaa. Paketin hinta on sinällään varmaan kohdallaan: http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...uvia-lisätty/

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Syökää äijät puuronne että voitte ajaa miesten runkokoilla  :Vink:

----------


## PedroK

Terveisiä jämäosien kaatopaikalta. Cyclepro sai uuden elämän. Vanha ysärikökköväritys sai kyytiä. 

Vaihteita tuli 4kpl lisää ja pääsin samalla Soran peukkukahvoista eroon. Ainoa täysin uusi ostettu osa on takapakka ja ketjut. Kaikki muu on käytettyä. Saas nähdä miten kammissa pysyy maali. Kahvat on Ultegran 6600SL. Vaijerit on pyykkinarumallia, mutta tällä budjetilla ei nyt saanut uudempaa.

----------


## palikka86

Uusi pyörä ilmestyi talliin. Trek crossrip ltd
‏

----------


## pete+

Nyt lähtee läski liikeelle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Nopeasti tällaiset yksinkertaiset pyörät valmistuu. On tämä huomattavasti kevyempi kuin Nishiki. Ja mukavampi ajaakin, vai johtuuko vain renkaista ja/tai dropista...

----------


## wanhus

Takaratas vaihtuu kokoon 16 tai 17 . . mutta aika lopputulema tuo taitaa olla

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Syökää äijät puuronne että voitte ajaa miesten runkokoilla



 :Leveä hymy: 

Ja vain 640mm vaakaputki. Tuohonhan joutuu laittamaan jonkun 130mm maantiestemmin, että mahtuu edes ohjaamoon järkevästi.  :Sekaisin: 

Hieno Salsa silti, ei siinä mitään!

----------


## Mika K

Mietin just samaa, notta tuohon on ihan normikokoinen otus  :Hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Ja vain 640mm vaakaputki. Tuohonhan joutuu laittamaan jonkun 130mm maantiestemmin, että mahtuu edes ohjaamoon järkevästi. 
> 
> Hieno Salsa silti, ei siinä mitään!







> Mietin just samaa, notta tuohon on ihan normikokoinen otus




OT/Ei se niin iso olekkaan mitä koko antaa ymmärtää, siksi hämmästelinkin että mitä pygmejä täällä liikkuu  :Vink: \OT

----------


## IncBuff

Ei se pituus vaan korkeus  :Irvistys:

----------


## ben

Neuvottelija:

linkit kuviin muista kuvakulmista:
http://unikko.org/~pekka/random/neuvottelija/2.jpg
http://unikko.org/~pekka/random/neuvottelija/3.jpg
http://unikko.org/~pekka/random/neuvottelija/4.jpg
http://unikko.org/~pekka/random/neuvottelija/5.jpg

----------


## JuusoA

Tässä meikäläisen 09 Bullit, ei niin kovin hienossa ympäristössä.

----------


## Shamus

Hieman päivitettynä...

----------


## Gibsy

^Ei oo pikkurahasta puutetta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Zen65

Oma on tietysti se hienon, toivottavasti jokaisen mielestä.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Uusi kaveri lenkeille ja kisoihin:

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Komeet maastotykit Shamuksella ja Kaatuilijalla!

----------


## partsi

Emäntä ruinasi pitkään crossaria.. No nyt on nipussa, pääasiassa jämäosista kasattu️

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

En tiedä, mikä on, mutta jotenkin tuo teräsrunko + korkealaippaiset kiekot krossarissa natsaa mun silmään aina! Hieno!

----------


## adrianus

> Nopeasti tällaiset yksinkertaiset pyörät valmistuu. On tämä huomattavasti kevyempi kuin Nishiki. Ja mukavampi ajaakin, vai johtuuko vain renkaista ja/tai dropista...



Mitkä kurakaaret?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Samoin Surly. 👍😊 Cubekin on  hieno!

----------


## maapaa

> Mitkä kurakaaret?



Oisko Bilteman lokarit?
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...pyoriin-27666/

----------


## kiMMMe

Terveppä terve! Ensimmäinen viesti foorumille. Ekaksi hitto että porukalla on upeita pyöriä! Itse ostin enismmäisen ns. kunnon pyörän tuossa keväällä. Pyöräksi valikoitui Specialized:in P.street . Talven aikana päivitellä ainakin keula ja jarrut. 

Onnistunein otos pyörästä. 



Mitä keulaa suosittelisitte noin 200€ luokassa? Joustoa saisi olla vähintään 100mm

Tupit ovat alkuperäiset, tulevat myöskin vaihtumaan hillitymmän värisiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kylläpä sormi pysähty tabletin ruudulla toviksi tuon Surlyn kohdalle. Hieno pyörä ja/tai kuva.

----------


## Ansis

HIENO S-Works

----------


## Snowdog85

Nätti YT Ben-il! Mut miks vaihtot srami vaihtaja pois?

----------


## Gibsy

Tykkää ajaa varmaan shimanolla sit..

----------


## Plus

Alla uudet L-B 30mm hookless-kehät DT 240s navoilla. On niissä vaan huikea ero edellisiin ZTR Cresteihin, nyt loppui luikertelu!
Minä kun luulin että runko on löysä, mutta syypää olikin kiekot...

----------


## juu-zo

^Alkaa olemaan aika täydellisen näköinen paketti. Peukku ylös.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

No nyt on hieno Santa Cruz!  :Hymy:

----------


## ben

> Nätti YT Ben-il! Mut miks vaihtot srami vaihtaja pois?



Kiitti, siun YT-kokoelmaa oon ihastellut aiemmin!
Tarina: halusin vaihtaa Elixirit heti Shimanoihin. Tämän jälkeen innostuinkin 1x10:stä, joten pitkähäkkinen X9 tuntui järjettömältä eikä se muodoltaan sopinut tuohon dropoutin seutuun eli vaihtajaa ei saanut tarpeeksi lähelle pakkaa, koska vaihtaja alkoi ottaa runkoon kiinni. Halusin sitten vivut samaan pantaan jarrujen kanssa joten ne ja takavaihtaja vaihtuivat myös Shimanoon. Zee:n kanssa on myös vähän ahdasta, vaihtaja paukkuu runkoon kovemmissa iskuissa eikä sitä saa aivan optimaalisen lähelle pakkaa.  :Vihainen:  Parhaiten tuohon istui medium-häkkinen XT shadow plussa.

Sramit on kyllä seksikkäämpiä.

----------


## Tassu

> Mitkä kurakaaret?



En ole lokareista itsestään löytäny mitään mainintaa merkistä, mutta paketissa oli SKS:n teipit. Biltema? Ei. Fillaritorilla noita näyttäs olevan.

----------


## makton

Selailu pysähtyy kerta toisensa jälkeen partsin surlyyn, on se vain hienon näköinen kokonaisuus.

----------


## Jami2003

Ei ihan kauheasti vähennä täpäri kuumetta S-works ja Santa Cruz  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

On se S-wörksi komia, mutta ei Kaatulijan Cubekaan paljoa jää ainakaan mun ´´fillarin komeus-mitta-asteikolla´´.  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Kaatuilijan Cube näyttää äärettömän nopealta. Tuollainen voisi olla pätevä ensi kaudella starttiviivalla...

----------


## Tapsa87

Kesän hilla reissulta nappasin  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSaar

Tuommosella cannarilla ite ajelen. Rokuan reissulta kuva napattu.

----------


## Zen65

Piti vielä yksi toivottavasti parempilaatuinen ulkokuva laittaa. 
Ihan kiva harrastus, ja myös toisten ohittaminen erityisesti ylämäissä. Ja kun pitää matkat lyhyinä, niin ei pääse kukaan ohittamaan . joskus kuullut lauseen, mitä pitempi matka, sen tyhmempi mies ja aika hyvä  se lause on.

----------


## maalinni

Työpaikalla (iso koulu) käynnissä olevan pyörävarkausbuumin takia, en uskalla ajaa Konalla enää töihin. Varkaat vievät pyöriä valvontakameroista ja silminnäkijöistä huolimatta. Joten tässä se on taas lenkkikäytössä, eli ilman lokareita ja tarakkaa.

----------


## Falkonna

Rotkoon asennettu pesun jälkeen uusi satula. Uusi Charge Scoop hellii pyllyä kivasti!

----------


## Plus

Hienosti värikoodattu. Mielenkiintoinen satula tuo Scoop...

----------


## Heli

Käänsin sitten takkia kiekkokoon suhteen. Luulin, etten sekoaisi tässä elämässä 29-tuumaisiin, mutta kaikkea pitää kokeilla...

Lisää selityksiä, speksejä ja kuvia blogilla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoo sekosit😊

----------


## toripolliisi

Näyttää olevan isännän pul..pyöräteline käytössä

----------


## juho_u

Hieno cruzi.

----------


## Kosvill

Kona Caldera & Motobecane Team Champion -82

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kuitu Scalpeliin vaihtui keula SID racesta Fox RL:ään ja kiekoiksi testimielessä Ryde/Novatec 650b kiekot 2.1" Thunder Burteilla.

----------


## puffe

^
Hieno Cannondale! En nyt ihan ole kartalla, millaiset kiekot (siis koko) tossa oli alun perin?

----------


## Jsavilaa

> ^
> Hieno Cannondale! En nyt ihan ole kartalla, millaiset kiekot (siis koko) tossa oli alun perin?



Kiitos. Kakskutonen siis ollut. Tuolla 2.1" kumilla saattaa tulla hitusen ongelmia mahtumisen kans kun takana ei oo tilaa kuin pari milliä. No, jos alkaa ahistaan niin jonku päivän päästä tullee kuvaa 650b Prophetista...  :Hymy:

----------


## mhelander

> Käänsin sitten takkia kiekkokoon suhteen. Luulin, etten sekoaisi tässä elämässä 29-tuumaisiin, mutta kaikkea pitää kokeilla...
> 
> Lisää selityksiä,



Ja hyvin se myös näyttää kulkevan näin perässä roikkuvan vinkkelistä nähtynä. Hieno myös luonnossa !

----------


## Ansis

Jaahas, uuden kameran kanssa leikitty (yritetty opetella käyttämään)...ja tietenkin ensimmäiset kuvat rakkaasta lelusta  :Leveä hymy: . Joskus ollut aiemminkin, mutta siitä versiosta hissitolppa häipynyt ja nyt metsästetään kuitukiekkoja

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno kun mikä! 😊

----------


## MikeVonBike

Tässä olisi mun ensimmäinen oikea maastopyörä. Hyvältä on tuntunut ja kivoja reittejä tullut ajettua. Ja kaaduttuakin

----------


## franktor

Tässä vuoden vanha Raato. Vähä tekis mieli värispeksaa enemmänkin tulevia päivityksiä tehdessä. Mietin jo sinistä satulaputkea ja mustaa satulaa. Vihreitä  rattaanpultteja. Vihreetä ketjusuojaa jne. Voi olla että nopeesti alkaa näyttää vaan joltain markettibaarityylipyörältä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Tässä vuoden vanha Raato. Vähä tekis mieli värispeksaa enemmänkin tulevia päivityksiä tehdessä. Mietin jo sinistä satulaputkea ja mustaa satulaa. Vihreitä  rattaanpultteja. Vihreetä ketjusuojaa jne. Voi olla että nopeesti alkaa näyttää vaan joltain markettibaarityylipyörältä.



Väri speksaus on mitä parhainta puuhaa juuri näin pimeinä syys iltoina. Surffailee osia miettien sopisiko tuo omaan pyörään, ja kun osa tulee ja se sopii voi olla ylpeä itsestään, on saavuttanut jotain huikeaa  :Leveä hymy:  Silmää hiveleviä vaihtoehtoja on toki useita, kuka tykkää mistäkin mutta näin yleisellä tasolla ja omien kokemusten perusteella juuri pienet yksityiskohdat muiden värien (musta) keskellä tuo sitä katseenvangitsijaa. Itse en koskaan putkiosia ole enkä tule ostamaan muilla väreillä kuin mustana, esim kiiltävä värillinen satulatolppa on jotain hyvin järkyttävää.

Rattaanpultit, levyjarrun pultit, satulatolpan kiristin, tuppien päät tai jopa tupit tietyissä pyörissä tuovat ulkonäköä. Jos yhtään kiinnostaa lopputulos, ei muuta kuin photoshoppiin tai johonkin muokkausohjemaan värittelemään hyviä kuvia pyörästä.

Aika ot tekstiä tähän lankaan, mutta ilmaisin huoleni siitä että fiiliksissäsi koodailet liikaa, tai liian isoja osia  :Vink: 
Eihän pyörä toki olen mun  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuossa vielä kuva kuva omasta tekeleestä ettei mene ihan spämmimiseksi, näyttää vähintään jännältä tuosta kulmasta.

----------


## Ansis

Hieno Salsa. Kampiin vielä jotkut värilliset crankbootsit?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Hieno Salsa. Kampiin vielä jotkut värilliset crankbootsit?



Taitaa mennä seuraavan omistajan hankinnaksi, ideoita olisi kyllä omasta takaa vaikka kuinka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## franktor

> Väri speksaus on mitä parhainta puuhaa juuri näin pimeinä syys iltoina. Surffailee osia miettien sopisiko tuo omaan pyörään.
> 
> Aika ot tekstiä tähän lankaan, mutta ilmaisin huoleni siitä että fiiliksissäsi koodailet liikaa, tai liian isoja osia



Mielestäni ei ollenkaan OT. 

Joo itteääkii se huolettaa, että speksaako liikaa, joten tuskin silloin tuun speksaamaankaan liikaa. 

Samoilla väreillä Raatojen omistajat sais laittaa kuvia jos on lähten värispeksailee omiaan. 

Laitan nyt vielä kuvan toisesta pyörästä.

----------


## sipula

Tuossa olisi meikäläisen projekti. Ensin talveksi vain talvinakit ja ensi kesänä, jos on aikaa niin restaurointi kokonaisuudessa... Vielä ei osaa sanoa. Olisko jollain tietoa tuosta merkistä enemmän?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Laitetaan nyt uusimman tulokkaan kuva ostokunnossa. Prophet 700 SL -05. Scalpelliin tottuneena hämmästyin kuinka näppärä on ajaa. Jospa vkl sais aikaseksi "hieman" päivittää...

----------


## Tctic

Nyt on Jsavilaalla oikeanlainen Cannari. Et sitten vaihda leftyä pois!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## slow

Uutta tolppaa, stemmiä, stongaa, bässiä.. Ja Sediltä opittua kuranhallintaa.

----------


## J T K

Komea singulaari ja kuranhallinta on hoidettu mallikkaasti.

----------


## Smirkkeli

Saanko esitellä: tässä on meikäläisen Olmo  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Toi Slow Pyörä on makee. On Cannondale kin leftylla hieno!😊

----------


## Jsavilaa

Joutessani näppäsin illalla Profeetan uuteen kuosiin. Osat siirtyi suoraan Scalpellista ja lefty sai siinä samassa väistyä hyllyyn. Paino 12.5 kiloa polkimet ja telineet paikallaan.

----------


## LJL

^ Kohta taitaa olla oma Cannondalen 26" täpäri jokaiselle viikonpäivälle  :Vink:  Ei siinä, hienoja pyöriä.

----------


## Tctic

Nyt siinä sitten on fox...  :Irvistys:  Jsavilaalle sopisi hyvin autoksi joku chevy vani ja moottoripyöräksi sportster. Hand made in Usa laatua kaikki.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No niin. .Näkyy ..Os sopinut niin hyvin ..No Tykkään noiniin !😊

----------


## JaSaar

Johan löytyy pyöriä Jsavilaalla ja merkkiki on oikea! :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Onhan nuita pyöriä kertyny, nyt varsinkin Cannareita. Osin siksi ku tiettyjä pyöriä ei raaski hävittää ja osin siksi kun ei mee kaupaksi.  Jos osuu kohalle lompakolle ja Prophettiin passaava uudempi lefty niin äkkiäpä tuo Foxi väistyy.

Ei mittään letukoita tai maamoottoreita mun tontille... (viitaten Tcticin kommenttiin)  :Hymy:

----------


## J_K



----------


## Iglumies

Eipä vähän siisti!

----------


## slow

Erittäin on! Sopivan räikeä väritys kruunaa kokonaisuuden.

----------


## kaakku

J K:lla maasturiin aika pitkä steni, vai liekö tuon kippuratangon takia? Kuvakulmakin taitaa vähän hämätä, vai onko siinä metrinen satulatolppa? Erittäin hieno tuo kyllä on..

----------


## J_K

> J K:lla maasturiin aika pitkä steni, vai liekö tuon kippuratangon takia? Kuvakulmakin taitaa vähän hämätä, vai onko siinä metrinen satulatolppa? Erittäin hieno tuo kyllä on..



Stemmi on 100mm, näytti kädessäkin pidemmältä, mutta en vaivautunut mittaamaan.
Tolppa ei ole edes puoli metrinen, vaan 400mm joka on 5mm vaille maksimimitasta kun tykkään pitkistä tolpista maastureissa.

----------


## jojo^^

Tämmönen valmistu kaupunkipyörittelyyn eilen.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Eipä vähän siisti!



Eipä vissiin.

----------


## kauris

Toi Fujin runko on todella hieno tuon värisenä!

----------


## El-Carpaso

Lisäpisteitä turkkusesta

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Ajokausi päättyy pian. Tänään vielä oli kelejä.

----------


## LauriMan

Wautsi  :Leveä hymy: , on kyllä komee pyörä Sinisellä aasilla  :Hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Toi Fujin runko on todella hieno tuon värisenä!



Tykkään kyl itekkin tollasena. Alkuperäinen väri on ollu räikeä candy pink, mutta vuosien saatossa vaalentunut vaaleanpunaiseksi. Keskiön seudulla ja viistoputken alla on vielä pinkimpää jäljellä.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Wautsi , on kyllä komee pyörä Sinisellä aasilla



Kiitos!  :Hymy: 

Aluksi vähän arvelutti saksalainen virkamiesväri, mutta nyt kun siihen on tottunut niin 'värit' on mukamas kuin AMG mersusta...  :Vink:

----------


## Smirkkeli

Kaunis kaupunkipyörä jojolla!

----------


## syklopaatti

Jarruiksi Simpan Zeet ja vm. 2010 32 talas ketun tilalle tuli X-Fusion Slant. Ajotuntuma parani sanotaanko "reilusti" :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

> ...jos alkaa ahistaan niin jonku päivän päästä tullee kuvaa 650b Prophetista...



Ja nyt sitte on Prophet 700 SL 650b...  :Hymy:  Ei pahasti ottanu kiinni Scalpellissa mutta otti kuitenkin niin kierrätin kiekkoja pyörästä toiseen. Samalla paino notkahti taas hiukan alas, 11.8kiloon (polkimet, talineet, mittari jne paikallaan).

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ja nyt sitte on Prophet 700 SL 650b...  Ei pahasti ottanu kiinni Scalpellissa mutta otti kuitenkin niin kierrätin kiekkoja pyörästä toiseen. Samalla paino notkahti taas hiukan alas, 11.8kiloon (polkimet, talineet, mittari jne paikallaan).



Hieno Prophet. tuostahan sais kunnon enskavehkeen kun laittas jykevän 160mm keulan ja loiventelis vähän kulmia ja tiputtas keskiöö vaikka offset puslilla. 
Noi oli kyllä hurjasti edellä aikaansa siloin joskus...

Edit: Tossa sl mallissa tais olla tosin vaan 120mm joustoo. Tosin moni laittanut tohon 200x50 iskarin niin saa perään sen 140mm juustoa.
sillon ei vaan taida 650b kiekot mahtua.

----------


## Anzah

Cervelo P3, ultegra DI2, FFWD F6R. Ensi kesänä tämän fillarin kanssa tavoitellaan unelmaa kunniallisesta läpäisystä triathlonin täydellä matkalla.

----------


## CamoN

> Cervelo P3



On se nopea.

----------


## maalinni

> Cervelo P3, ultegra DI2, FFWD F6R. Ensi kesänä tämän fillarin kanssa tavoitellaan unelmaa kunniallisesta läpäisystä triathlonin täydellä matkalla.



Ei voi ainakaan välineitä syyttää, jos ei triathlon suju.

----------


## Mepi

White 2Fat Pro

----------


## Zen65

> On se nopea.



Voiko pyörästä sanoa, että se on nopea. Autosta kyllä voi , siis moottorin kanssa...

----------


## maalinni

Vähän karumpaa kalustoa vaihteeksi. Työmatkapyörässä on uutta: tarakka, eturatas, kumekset ja satula. Varokaa silmiänne:

----------


## maalinni

> Voiko pyörästä sanoa, että se on nopea. Autosta kyllä voi , siis moottorin kanssa...



Voi.

----------


## CamoN

> Voiko pyörästä sanoa, että se on nopea. Autosta kyllä voi , siis moottorin kanssa...



Jos pyörä näyttää siltä että se täytyy lukita paksulla tavaralla jo pelkästään sen takia, ettei se lähtisi ajelemaan itsekseen kolmea kymppiä pitkin maakuntaa.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Hieno Prophet. tuostahan sais kunnon enskavehkeen kun laittas jykevän 160mm keulan ja loiventelis vähän kulmia ja tiputtas keskiöö vaikka offset puslilla. 
> Noi oli kyllä hurjasti edellä aikaansa siloin joskus...
> 
> Edit: Tossa sl mallissa tais olla tosin vaan 120mm joustoo. Tosin moni laittanut tohon 200x50 iskarin niin saa perään sen 140mm juustoa.
> sillon ei vaan taida 650b kiekot mahtua.



Ai semmosia asennelleet...hyllystä kyllä löytyis 200x51 rp2 jonka vois roiskasta kokeeksi paikalleen. Sen jämäkämpää enskapeliä ei toistaiseksi oo tarvetta rakentaa.

Ja uutta pukkaa tallista... Talveksi halusin ht:n (jonka saa tarvittaessa kokojäykäksi) ja torilta löytyi passeli Raato-aihio (eli Radon ZR Team 18"). Ensimmäinen käyttöpyöräni johon tuli Sramia (1x9 X0) ja Avidia (Juicy 3). Alla vielä kesäkumit kun ei oo lunta näkyny.

----------


## jcool

Uuudet polkimet talvikäyttöön. Olipas huipun tuntoiset ku kävin testaan, ihan tautinen pito kengälle!

----------


## jcool

Sotaratsu vielä huollettuna ja puunattuna...

----------


## tekkanine



----------


## jcool

^onpas hieno ja persoonallisen näköinen orange!

----------


## LJL

Jep, jopa poljinheijastimet sopii kokonaisuuteen  :Vink:  On hyvin onnistunut värikoodaus.

----------


## slow

Peukutusta Oranssille!

----------


## Greycap

Äärimmäisen epämuodikas kyhäelmä josta varmaan muotipoliisilla olisi sanottavana sana jos toinenkin mutta kyllä se jokapaikanhöylän hommat hoitaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^ en kyllä huomaa mitään ihmeempää epämuodikkuutta. Ihan tyyllikäs Spessu.

----------


## Smirkkeli

Anzahin Cervelo näyttää juuri siltä, että on nopea. Pakko olla!  :Hymy:

----------


## fanatic

> ^ en kyllä huomaa mitään ihmeempää epämuodikkuutta. Ihan tyyllikäs Spessu.



rikkeet: flätit tuollaisessa xc raaserissa, soittokello

mutta muuten jatkoon

----------


## LJL

Taitaa olla myös maantiepakka jos en aivan väärin näe. Mutta ei siinä, sehän vaan tarkoittaa että reittä riittää

----------


## Greycap

Maantiepakka mallia 11-28 (105), DH-flätit (Saint), freeride-vaihtaja (Zee), jäähdytysrivoitetut jarrut (SLX joissa XT-palat) ja siihen päälle vielä mainittu soittokello (koska käyttöpyörä) niin aivan varmasti muotipoliisi lyö ja kovaa sittenkin.  :Leveä hymy:  No, siinähän lyö koska tuollaisena se toimii käyttötarkoitukseensa hienosti. Harkinnassa on vielä joku kohtuuhalpa 120 mm keula että saisi vähän loivempia kulmia. Talveksi laitetaan mahdollisesti alkuperäinen 11-36 pakka jos tienpito on taas mitä on.

Eikä sitä reittä mitenkään erityisesti riitä. Ajovarusteinen kuski ja pyörä vaan painaa yhteensä hätäisesti 75 kg niin siihen ei paljoa voimaa tarvitse että nousee vielä mäkeäkin aika hyvin.

----------


## slow

> ...aivan varmasti muotipoliisi lyö ja kovaa sittenkin.  ...



Ei taida saada kiinni.

----------


## jcool

> rikkeet: flätit tuollaisessa xc raaserissa, soittokello
> 
> mutta muuten jatkoon



Soittokellosta puheenollen...itse ohitin naisen, joka löntysti kahden koiransa kanssa polulla. Siitä vaan nätisti varvikon kautta koikkasin, koirat räksytti (pieniä räksyjä) ja akka huuteli: "eikö passaa soittokelloa käyttää". Huutelin takaisin: "sori, ei oo". Taas sai maastopyöräilijät yhden vihaajan...

PS. olispa ollu huutavat levyjarrut!

Edit...uusi business idea, MTB soittokello ja säköinen. Joku piezo tyyppinen kaamea piiputtaja, joka ääntää ku napista vaan hipaisee. Vaatimuksena huomaamattomuus ja keveys, toimii neppariparistolla tms. Hmmm, vois olla kova sana. Ostaisin, jos hinta olis vaikka pari egee. Sen vois jopa integroida kahvan sisään ja nappi tms. triggeri tulis kahvan viereen hipaistavaksi. Jep jep...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Edit...uusi business idea, MTB soittokello ja säköinen. Joku piezo tyyppinen kaamea piiputtaja, joka ääntää ku napista vaan hipaisee. Vaatimuksena huomaamattomuus ja keveys, toimii neppariparistolla tms. Hmmm, vois olla kova sana. Ostaisin, jos hinta olis vaikka pari egee. Sen vois jopa integroida kahvan sisään ja nappi tms. triggeri tulis kahvan viereen hipaistavaksi. Jep jep...



Sakemannien kaupasta on sähkökelloa ollu jo saatavilla.

----------


## JackOja

Täysjäykällä retkellä



edit: 
XC-pyöräilijälle, spämmäsin ihan tarpeeksi projekti-topiccia viime vuoden huhtikuun lopulla ja yksi kuva löytyy tämän topicin etusivulta. On tuohon stonga ja ketjut vaihdettu sittemmin, siksi saa taas postata, eikö se niin mene  :Vink:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^No nyt! JackOjalle propsit hyvästä mausta. Ei sulla sivukuvaa sattus olemaan, on se sen verran nami..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kemizti

Sain vihdoin aikaseks pestä enskapyörästä Tahkon pölyt pois ja asentelin titskujousen ja xtr-trailit, mutta anteeks, se on taas se sininen..

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno  Niner. .😅

----------


## slow

> Täysjäykällä retkellä
> 
> *herkku*



Kas, olin unhoittanut tuon kaunokaisen olemassaolon. Tähän muutama ylisanalta haiskahtava adjektiivi.

----------


## heze

Massasta poikkeava pyörä. Jos lisä kuvat kiinnostaa niin täällä 
http://heke-heikki.blogspot.fi/2012_01_01_archive.html

----------


## zander

Komee Jopo!

----------


## WetWillie

Wilier Cento Uno 2014

----------


## Ju$$i

OT:tä. Soittokellot on pop. Mummot arvostaa.

[/url][/IMG]

Tigeristä noita saa. 2€ kipale.

----------


## brilleaux

^Mistä moisen kellon saa? Punaisena kiitos.

----------


## Tank Driver

^^ Onks keltasia?

----------


## WetWillie

Cento Uno uusilla vanteilla.

----------


## syklopaatti

Kemiztin tense on kyllä uskomattoman hieno. Ostitko muuten tuon titaanijousen fillaritorilta jos saan udella? Renton?

Tässä vähän parempaa kuvaa minun as-r5:ta Pyörä on kun uudestisyntynyt kun sai slantin keulille.





Rakentelin itse 2 rattaan ketjunohjurin puutarhaletkusta ja nippusiteistä. Hyvin on toiminut toistaiseksi.

----------


## TPP

> Wilier Cento Uno 2014



Tyylikäs Wilier!
Athena EPS:llä?

----------


## WetWillie

Kiitos, joo kyllä, olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen.

----------


## vuohi

> ^Mistä moisen kellon saa? Punaisena kiitos.



Vaimo osti tuollaisen omaan täpäriinsä joskus aikanaan tiger nimisestä rihkamakaupasta. Ja kello on tosiaan hyvä olla maastopyörässäkin, saavat koiranulkoiluttajat vähän aikaa kerätä koiriaan kasaan kun rimpauttelee etäältä jo.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kemiztin tense on kyllä uskomattoman hieno. Ostitko muuten tuon titaanijousen fillaritorilta jos saan udella? Renton?



Tänks. Saat, on se.. RCS-Ti
Ja nyt on Anglesettikin asennettu, siitä en jaksa enää kuvaa..  :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tänks. Saat, on se.. RCS-Ti
> Ja nyt on Anglesettikin asennettu, siitä en jaksa enää kuvaa..



Juu. En minä muuten ,mutta torilla oli myynnissä minun entinen renton-ti joka meni pyörän mukana.
Jos on sama niin kylläpä hyvään runkoon pääsi Renton parka. :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

> Juu. En minä muuten ,mutta torilla oli myynnissä minun entinen renton-ti joka meni pyörän mukana.
> Jos on sama niin kylläpä hyvään runkoon pääsi Renton parka.



Kylläpä se sama lienee..  :Vink:

----------


## TPP

> Kiitos, joo kyllä, olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen.



Huomasin aikaisemmatkin viestisi ko. fillarista. 
Mielenkiintoinen projekti.

----------


## WetWillie

Joo oli aikamoinen rypistys koko projekti, viimeistelyä vaille. Uusi tanko lyhyemmällä reachillä ja dropilla ja se on siinä 😃

----------


## Tctic

Nyt ois kuutiokin kasassa. Runko bd:n tarjouslaarista, kiekot crc:n alennusmyynnistä, keula ja satulatolppa torilta, iskari kaverilta vaihdossa grilliin  :Sekaisin:  , satula lidlistä (vaihtuu kunhan jaksan tilata spessun phenomin), voimansiirto ja loput putkiosat omasta varastosta. Satula on kuvassa pari senttiä liian alhaalla, mutta silti tuo runko on kyllä aika korkea stand over mitaltaan. Etujarrulevy on vain 160mm kun taakse tarvitsi 180mm levyn ja minulla ei ollut kahta sellaista ylimääräisenä. Pitänee tilata 203mm levy eteen. Painoa paketilla on kuvan kunnossa aika tasan tarkkaan 13kg.


Speksit siis:
Cube ams 120 race -14 koko 21" runko, easton haven 29" kiekot, fox float evolution 120 29" keula, fox ??? 200x51mm iskari, slx kammet ja jarrut, xt pakka ja vipu/vaihtaja, thomson elite tolppa, esi chunky gripit, ja cannondale c2 90mm stemmi. Tangoksi tilasin 711mm easton haven carbonin tuon paikallaan olevan kiinan ritcheyn tilalle, samoin eteen on tulossa 203mm jarrulevy.

----------


## WetWillie

Upea kuutio.

----------


## Tctic

Pikkuisen budjettiversio tämä on, mutta kaippa tällä pääsee testaamaan täpärin omituisuuksia.  :Leveä hymy:  Väri on just hyvä, sen takia itse asiassa ostin rungon.

----------


## 7-spoke

Ei näitä XXL:n tarjous-Scottien luontokuvia vissiin kovin vielä oo ollu näytillä?

----------


## litku

Päivitetyllä voimansiirrolla

----------


## tapiohanhi

Siinä oma Cube, joka on ollut kovassa käytössä reilu kolme kuukautta. Polkijasta on lähtenyt painoa 6kg ja fillarista hieman vähemmän. Voimansiirtoon olen nyt tosi tyytyväinen ja tubeleksitkin alkaa jo pitämään ilmat sisällä. Olen nyt aivan täysin hurahtanut tähän lajiin, ei malttaisi pysyä pois metsästä ollenkaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JKK

Vähän pienihän toi periaatteessa on, mutta kyllä mitat kuitenkin kohdillaan on. Yli kaksi metriselle ei löydy yhtäkään täysin sopivaa fillaria valmiina.

----------


## FreeZ

Santa Cruz syksyisissä olosuhteissa lähes valmiina koitoksiin.  Vielä ei ole päässyt ajamaan, mutta odotukset on kovat.

EDIT: Jostain syystä kuva on rajautunut, klikkaamalla näkee koko kuvan. Miksiköhän näin?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tämä F900SL kävi kaverilla hybridi/gg/tms kokeilussa ja palautui maasturin tieltä takas mulle mietittäväksi mitä tästä rakentelis. Oikeestaan heti tuli ajatus 28" sinkulasta valkeilla kiekoilla, bullhornilla ja levyillä. Valkeat kiekot on edelleen kattelussa, bullhorni hyllyssä ja Cannari kasattu keräilyosista jota sattu hyllyssä olemaan. Jospa ehtis jonku testilenkin ajaa ennen lumien tuloa.

----------


## noniinno

^vink...Sramin automatixia saa myös levarille .

----------


## wanhus

Tämäkin taas ajossa, jaksoin viimeinkin lyhentää ketjut ja unohtaa taas vannenauhan tuohon läppärin kylkeen. Asennan kumpuhkeaa  :Hymy:

----------


## samu88

Satula nyt on mitä on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Muuten ok, mutta stemmiä kaipaisin sellaiseksi missä on säätö myös ylöspäin. Kämmeniin käy tuo "alhainen" ajoasento ja niskaan pidemmän päälle. Tosin ajanut tuolla vajaa 4 tuntia vasta, joten katsellaan.

Vielä tulossa lokasuojaa eteen ja taakse, muita modifiointisuunitelmia ei ole, perus 2FAT Pro.

----------


## Ansis

Täytyy Samu88 sanoa, että EI TUO RUMA OLE

----------


## juho_u

Tais tuo samun pyörä olla baarin edessä puussa kiinni, kun ajoin ohi. Samanlainen oli ainakin.

----------


## samu88

Kengurussa juu kahvilla kävin  :Hymy:

----------


## litku

Kevättä ootellessa. Vaihtoon menee vielä polkimet, pullotelineet ja tankonauhat. Ehkä myös istuin ? Katsotaan nyt..

----------


## V-P.V

Koko kesä meni remonttihommissa. Ei kerinny speksaa (ei kyllä ajamaankaan) niin jotain piti nopeasti rakentaa mielen piristykseksi näin syksyllä.
Tälläinen syntyi jämä- kierrätys ja lahjoitusosista. Pohjana Nishiki Arrow Speed. Stemmiä on tullut laskettua ja lukkopolkimetkin laitettua kuvanoton jälkeen. Rento ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## 2cka

> Koko kesä meni remonttihommissa. Ei kerinny speksaa (ei kyllä ajamaankaan) niin jotain piti nopeasti rakentaa mielen piristykseksi näin syksyllä.
> Tälläinen syntyi jämä- kierrätys ja lahjoitusosista. Pohjana Nishiki Arrow Speed. Stemmiä on tullut laskettua ja lukkopolkimetkin laitettua kuvanoton jälkeen. Rento ajaa



Tais kuva unohtua

----------


## V-P.V

> Tais kuva unohtua



Nyt pitäisi näkyä. Huono kännykuva, my bad..

----------


## jojo^^

> Koko kesä meni remonttihommissa. Ei kerinny speksaa (ei kyllä ajamaankaan) niin jotain piti nopeasti rakentaa mielen piristykseksi näin syksyllä.
> Tälläinen syntyi jämä- kierrätys ja lahjoitusosista. Pohjana Nishiki Arrow Speed. Stemmiä on tullut laskettua ja lukkopolkimetkin laitettua kuvanoton jälkeen. Rento ajaa



Millasta välitystä? Näyttäs aika keposelle.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Putsailin pyörät lauantaina ja räppäsin perhekuvan, joskin BMX jäi vielä puuttumaan kuvasta. Kuvassa vasemmalta: 

Scott Foil IAM Cycling team issue, upgradettuna Di2 D-A 9070 + D-A SRM

Specialized Singlecross kiinteillä lokareilla, flipflop-navalla

OCCP CX, 105, D-A, Stans Alpha

NS Bikes Decade, SLX, Saint, RS Argyle, SDG 

Specialized Enduro, XTR, XT, Raceface, SDG, RS Lyrik

Specialized Epic S-Works WC, XX1, XTR 9000 jarrut+polkimet

----------


## V-P.V

> Millasta välitystä? Näyttäs aika keposelle.



42-21 taisi olla kuvassa. Nyt vaihtunut 42-19. Aika hyvä tuollaiseen hidasvauhtiseen kelvi\ hiekkatie ajeluun. En oo niin tarkka noista välityssuhteista. Mitään erityisiä sinkularattaita en ole raaskinut ostaa. Vähän fiiliksen ja tilanteen mukaan mitä laatikon pohjalta milloinkin sattuu löytymään.

----------


## Jukahia

Cube Stereo HPC Race, M-koko ja kuski on 178. 
Sisurit jätetty heti pois ja kepeempi pakka (xtr) ja takarengas vaihdettu. Kiipeää ja kiihtyy mielestäni hyvin AM-pyöräksi. Välit nyt 26/36-34/11 eikä pakka uppoa vapaarattaaseen  :Hymy:  Pikestä otettu yksi tokeni-palikka pois, eli siellä on yksi jäljellä, jolla keula on herkkä ja sopivan progr, 90 kg kuskille. Takaiskarille voisi pientä viritystä vielä tehdä, kun tuntuu käyvän kovin syvällä teknisillä poluilla, mutta ei pohjaa vaikka kuinka laskisi mäkiä alas. Talvella lyhenee vielä kaikki ohjaamosta lähtevä kaapelointi ja taitaa siinä samalla putketkin vaihtua.

----------


## Tank Driver

Missäpä Cubesta on kuva räiskäisty?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Antilla on kyllä vaikuttava perhekuva! Ei itkettäisi yhtään, vaikka olisi itselläkin tuollainen sisältö varastossa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## WetWillie

Focus Raven Expert Carbon Hard Tail elementissään.

----------


## Jukahia

> Missäpä Cubesta on kuva räiskäisty?



Soon tuosta "takametsästä" Lamminrahkalta pari-kolme viikkoa sitten.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Uusimman Fillari-lehden krossarivertailussa todettiin Canyonin sopivan hyvin työmatka-ajoon. Oon samaa mieltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fox-x

Vuoden kestänyt projekti olisi vihdoin valmis. Pyörästä tuli parempi kuin uskalsin toivoakaan, oikea nautinto ajaa  :Hymy: 
Pitää vielä eukon pyörä kuvata ja postata sekin tänne, kasasin molemmille omat kulkineet.

----------


## slow

Ei ole ruma, ei.
 Ajaminenkaan ei taida pahasti ahdistaa.

----------


## fanatic

No nyt on kyllä hieno ja kuvatkin ensiluokkaiset, pitää tässä vielä hetki ihailla ennenku painuu lenkille

----------


## Plus

Kyllä Inbred on hieno.. Tuli ihan oma vanha mieleen kun on syksyinen taustakin:

----------


## kmw

Pitkät lokasuojat -sesonki on täällä.



Lokarin leveys riittää juuri ja juuri peittämään 42mm rinkulan. Seuraavat renkaat ovat inasen kapeammat.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Uuh. Uuh!

----------


## maalinni

> Pitkät lokasuojat -sesonki on täällä.
> 
> Lokarin leveys riittää juuri ja juuri peittämään 42mm rinkulan. Seuraavat renkaat ovat inasen kapeammat.



Eikö mene lehdet plus muut pikkuoravat renkaan ja lokarin väliin. Minulla on työmatkalla paljon vaahteria ja lokarit kerää lehtiä yhtä paljon kuin kunnan miehet lehtipuhaltimilla.

----------


## Monroe

> Uusimman Fillari-lehden krossarivertailussa todettiin Canyonin sopivan hyvin työmatka-ajoon. Oon samaa mieltä.



Onko mitkä renkaat ja kiekot tuossa? Tai lähinnä nuo renkaat kiinnostaa, aika leveän näköiset?

----------


## WetWillie

Trek TopFuel 9.8 2012. Uudet vanteet ja renkaat, ohjaustanko, stemmi ja modattu 1x10

----------


## kmw

> Eikö mene lehdet plus muut pikkuoravat renkaan ja lokarin väliin. Minulla on työmatkalla paljon vaahteria ja lokarit kerää lehtiä yhtä paljon kuin kunnan miehet lehtipuhaltimilla.



En osaa vastata kun vielä en ole ajanut metriäkään ko. setupilla. On nääs päällä melkoisen paha sinkulaläskikiima. Kunhan se laantuu niin sitten.

----------


## slow

> *rapasuojattua mustaa terästä*



No nyt!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Onko mitkä renkaat ja kiekot tuossa? Tai lähinnä nuo renkaat kiinnostaa, aika leveän näköiset?



Kiekot ovat Kinesis Crosslight disc V3:set (vanteen sisäleveys 19 mm), kumit taas Vittoria Voyager Hyper 700x35c (noilla vanteilla todellinen leveys 38-39 mm). Oon tyytyväinen et eivät oo alikokoset  :Sarkastinen: 

Ai niin ja:




> Pitkät lokasuojat -sesonki on täällä.



Tosin tää laite ei oo läheskään yhtä sielukas kuin kmw:n ja kuvakin on heikkolaatuinen. 



Bilteman lokarit hieman modattuina ovat juuri sopivat tuohon. Roiskeläpät laminoin ite  :Vink:

----------


## jojo^^

Ei oikein droppi miellyttäny kaupunkineppailussa niin sai vaihtua riserin tieltä. Ei ehkä yhtä harmooninen kuin eka setuppi, mutta kuskia miellyttää.

----------


## kaakku

Ghost bike  :No huh!:

----------


## fillari-isi

Parkkisakkoja pinnoissa?

----------


## LJL

Pinnoissa ashiman lappu mutta alikeveitä jarrulevyjä ei näy  :Hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Pinnoissa ashiman lappu mutta alikeveitä jarrulevyjä ei näy



Niiden maantiepaloja oli alunperin kaksi paria ja nykyisin tuo yksi  :Vink:  Noi kiiltävällä rungolla olevat palat passas hyvin pyörän henkeen... Etummaisessa blankossa pinnakortissa on muuten heijastinteippiä ja samaa löytyy vähän muualtakin runkoa..

----------


## ntz

Pinarellon näkemys krossarista, 32mm kumit mahtuvat juuri ja juuri hinkkaamatta chainstaytä kun asettaa millintarkasti. Sekalainen osasarja ja painoa 11.1kg mutta kyllä tuolla mukavasti ajelee.

----------


## Anok

> Bilteman lokarit hieman modattuina ovat juuri sopivat tuohon. Roiskeläpät laminoin ite



Hyvä tietää, itsekkin juuri mietin, että pitänee hakea Bilteman lokarit syksyä/talvea varten. On vaan ylivoimainen hinta/laatusuhde niissä kun maksavat 11 € ja kaikkialla muualla lokarit on sen ~30 €. Minkälainen kiinnitys noissa putkien sisäpinnoissa on? Jotkut kierrereijät?

En ole vielä omaa Inflite 9:ä saanut, vasta joulukuun alussa tulee, mutta voisi käydä lokarit hakemassa jo valmiiksi kun mittari ja valo ym. tuli jo tilailtuakkin.

----------


## Plus

^^ Tosi komea Pinarello, oon aina salaa haaveillut neonvärisestä teräs-crossarista. Ja tuo stemmi/tanko, uuhh.... 
Kaipailee kyllä hopeanvärisiä kampia...

----------


## crcm

Ihanan värinen Pinarello!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Hyvä tietää, itsekkin juuri mietin, että pitänee hakea Bilteman lokarit syksyä/talvea varten. On vaan ylivoimainen hinta/laatusuhde niissä kun maksavat 11 € ja kaikkialla muualla lokarit on sen ~30 €. Minkälainen kiinnitys noissa putkien sisäpinnoissa on? Jotkut kierrereijät?



Kierrereiät juurikin. Vähän piti modifioida lokareita että sai ne paikalleen.

----------


## Anok

> Kierrereiät juurikin. Vähän piti modifioida lokareita että sai ne paikalleen.



Mitä tarkalleenottaen teit? Millä väänsit nuo "tukiraudat" että sai siististi? Itselläni ei oikein mitään välineita ole käytössä joten joku hyvä kikka pitäisi keksiä miten saisi ihan kerrostaloasunnon välineillä väännettyä sopivaan kulmaan sopivasta kohdasta nuo raudat.

Ilmeisesti takalokari pitää asentaa jonkinverran liian eteen, että nuo raudat ylettävät? Ainakin kuvassa näyttää siltä.

----------


## Smirkkeli

ntz:n Pinarelloa ihailen minäkin...

----------


## CamoN

Tuo Pinarello huutaa jotenkin erikoista osasarjaa tuon hieman silmään pistävän rungon kaveriksi. Jotkut kromiset kammet ja vanhan liiton vaihtajat tms.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ihana cyklo 😂

----------


## kmw

ntz:n Pinarello on imo viikon hienoin.

----------


## slow

Tarjotaan kontrastia edeltäville tyyliherkuille.

Hajuton, mauton ja epäseksikäs mutta kuitenkin ihan mukava ajettava. Tein Sulo Vilénit.

----------


## kmw

> .... mutta kuitenkin ihan mukava ajettava....



Tämähän se tärkein. Vähän on mun silmissä juovuksissa maalatun näköinen, mutta p*skaako siitä. Ei muuta kun kovaa ajoo ja ihan täysiiiiiiiii.

----------


## Tank Driver

G-krossari odottaa impeytensä ottajaa.

----------


## Iglumies

^Anna mennä vaan.

----------


## antti022

Päivitelty Cännäri F700 vuosimallia -97. Ensimmäinen alusta saakka kasattu fillari, headshokkia myöten läpi käyty. 
Emmä tiiä kaipaisko tää retroo voimansiirtoa, nyt siis 1x10. Pari senttiä pidempää stemmiä ainakin tarviis.

----------


## ntz

Kovahan tuo cännäri on tuollaisenaankin. Satulaksi laittaisin vanhan selle italia fliten.

----------


## kmw

Harhailija on aina hieno. Myös Tankin. Mikä takagummi?

----------


## mkpaa

Tämä Raleighi ei juuri ulkoile, mutta pistetään nyt kuva, kun se kerrankin pääsi pihalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Harhailija on aina hieno. Myös Tankin. Mikä takagummi?



Schwalbe Smart Sam 29x1.75. Hirveästi ei ole liikaa clearancea. Vähän tarvii säätää vielä kaikenmoista, mutta hyvä siitä tuli. Lykätään ny viälä yksi natural habitat-kuva.

----------


## TimoF

> Päivitelty Cännäri F700 vuosimallia -97. Ensimmäinen alusta saakka kasattu fillari, headshokkia myöten läpi käyty.



Mistä löytyi Headshockin varaosat vai tarviko? Kaverilla on F1000 jonka fiksaamista se on miettiny tovin...

----------


## antti022

> Mistä löytyi Headshockin varaosat vai tarviko? Kaverilla on F1000 jonka fiksaamista se on miettiny tovin...



Uuden jäykemmän jousen + elastomeerin tilasin eighty-aid.comista saksanmaalta, neulalaakerit ja suojakumin (vai mikä tuo fork boot sitten onkaan) cannondalespares.comista.

On muuten kohtuullisen ikävä laite huoltaa ja säätää.

----------


## LJL

Kerrassaan upea Cannondale. Just sopiva yhdistelmä retroa ja uutta. En muuttaisi mitään.

----------


## crcm

Omat tuunaukset valmistu joten pyörä on valmis!



Kuvan kokoonpanossa 12920 grammaa.

----------


## slow

Metsään vieminekään ei onnistu poistamaan hohdetta Tankin pyörästä. 
Suurta arvostusta.

----------


## HC Andersen

RetroKännäri on hieno!

Tankin G-krossari on ihana, sillai pervolla tavalla. Pyörästä hehkuaa sielua!

crcm:n Fat Boy on vakiota huomattavasti siistimpi!

----------


## Xizor

> Schwalbe Smart Sam 29x1.75. Hirveästi ei ole liikaa clearancea. Vähän tarvii säätää vielä kaikenmoista, mutta hyvä siitä tuli. Lykätään ny viälä yksi natural habitat-kuva.



Missäs tää kuva on otettu? :-)

----------


## Tank Driver

> Missäs tää kuva on otettu? :-)



Oma traili omassa mettässä. Voin esitellä.

----------


## Atro

Jethro-poika syntyi perheeseen eilen.

----------


## Smo

Hieno on Tankin G-Krossari, polkisin.

----------


## jcool

Ai hitsi ku onnistu kerrankin Galaxy S5:n HDR kuva...

----------


## scf_

> Mitä tarkalleenottaen teit? Millä väänsit nuo "tukiraudat" että sai siististi? Itselläni ei oikein mitään välineita ole käytössä joten joku hyvä kikka pitäisi keksiä miten saisi ihan kerrostaloasunnon välineillä väännettyä sopivaan kulmaan sopivasta kohdasta nuo raudat.
> 
> Ilmeisesti takalokari pitää asentaa jonkinverran liian eteen, että nuo raudat ylettävät? Ainakin kuvassa näyttää siltä.



Vääntynee omin käsin / jotain sopivaa vasten. Eestaas vääntelyä ei kestä. Harkintaa, miettimistä ja kerralla hyvä.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

CRCM:n läski on kyllä hieno! Siinä alkaisi olemaan kohta jo ihan ajettavan painoinen kampe.



Kaivelin taas syksyn kunniaksi yksivaihteisen varastosta ja asentelin uudet kiekot kumeineen paikalleen. Lisää kuvia ja lenkkitarinaa blogilla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tank Driver# Mykistävä näky😨👍Monstericross. Oikein..😎

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kuten cannari kin Itellä M800

----------


## Dr.J

Hyvän kelin maantiepyörät on laitettu talviteloille tai rullille, mutta ajokausi jatkuu näillä:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Jethro-poika syntyi perheeseen eilen.



Wau.Wau ja Wauuuu....Minkälainen epeli on ajella?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Muru on melkoisen uraa uurtava kokoonpano! Hieno. Mikä mahtaa olla rungon koko?

----------


## juho_u

Tommonen se nyt on.

----------


## Iglumies

Tohon vielä  Enven 70Mät pinkeillä logoilla, niin...
Eiköhän tollakin jo pääse  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Pyhä jysäys!

----------


## miku80

Tyylikäs Cruzi!!

----------


## Shaker

Tuommonen jysähti eilen luukusta.

----------


## oderfa

Kirjoittele ihmeessä tuntemuksistasi kun ehdit lenkille. Oman pitäisi alustavasti tulla parin viikon päästä. Sama malli ja väri L-koossa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoja pyöriä Dr..J ☺Pari hihnavetoakin.😨

----------


## brilleaux

Oma läskeily on ilmeisesti jo saastuttanut mielen; nämä hienot normifillarit näyttävät rengastuksesta johtuen omaan silmään lähinnä hupaisilta leluilta!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kauris

Shakerin alu spectral on kyllä hieno just tuon värisenä. Itse haaveilisin sarjaa pidemmän jouston pyörästä kuten Strivesta Canyonin mallistosta mutta niistä ainoa myös kivan värinen on sininen cf 8.0 race http://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509.
Muut Strive malliston kuidut ja kaikki alut ovat paljon tylsempiä tai rumempia. Varsinkin tuohon sinun valitsemaan törkeen siistiin punaiseen verrattuna.

edit: Edellisen sivun Santacruz on todella hieno samoin kuin se sininen Yeti. Jälkimmäisen voisi toimittaa minulle vaikka joululahjaksi kiitos. 
Harmi ettei niistä otetut kuvat tee ihan oikeutta pyörille.

----------


## mehtä

> Oma läskeily on ilmeisesti jo saastuttanut mielen; nämä hienot normifillarit näyttävät rengastuksesta johtuen omaan silmään lähinnä hupaisilta leluilta!



Hä? Just illalla asensin talvipyörään 2.1 renkaat alle. Ja on peräti 26" kiekot. No hyvä, että läskit polkee pohjat.

----------


## slow

Kiesus mikä rutsi!

----------


## kuovipolku

> <Chrome Red Canyon Spectral Al>Tuommonen jysähti eilen luukusta.



On melko harvinaista että joku maastopyörä, varsinkaan täysjousitettu, on minusta millään lailla hyvännäköinen, mutta tämä jotenkin iskee - ja hieno värii on enemmän kuin piste iin päällä.

PS Väri on ns. objektiivisestikin upea, mutta luulen että minusta se on erityisen hieno tämänkin takia.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Hyvän kelin maantiepyörät on laitettu talviteloille tai rullille, mutta ajokausi jatkuu näillä:
> 
> Muru B.N.T.



Tällaista en ole nähnyt enkä edes osannut kuvitella! Mykistyttävän hieno levyjarruineen, hihnavetoineen ja Rohloffeineen(?)!

http://www.murucycles.com/#!bnt-tourer/c1kxd

----------


## kmw

On päheyttä Dr. J:n kokoelmassa. Emmää osaa isommin kadehtia, mutmut olisi se eri kiva kun varaston oven avattuaan tommonen pyörälauma olisi vastassa  :Hymy: 

Kuis tuo Mittelmeyer-vaihtaja? Ei ole Murussa ihan lähelle kaffaa asennettu, muttta epäilemäti toimiva ratkaisu. Olen moista miettinyt jos läskipyörään pervoilusetupin laittaisi.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Juhon Bronson on kyllä hieno!

----------


## juho_u

Hienoa, kun muutkin tykkää. Parasta tuossa on kuitenkin ajettavuus, mikään muu pyörä ei oo tuntunu enää miltään...
R-tech tuunasi tuon keulan, niin nyt se on hyvä, ainakin 30% lisää pitoa ja toimii aivan eritavalla, herkempi ja kantaa paremmin.

Kuvat on vaan huonot, kun reilun 2-tunnin lenkin jälkeen on kuvat otettu (huuhtelun jälkeen). Puhelin ei tuosta tykännyt.

----------


## freerider70

> Oma läskeily on ilmeisesti jo saastuttanut mielen; nämä hienot normifillarit näyttävät rengastuksesta johtuen omaan silmään lähinnä hupaisilta leluilta!



Tämä. Nomadissa on 2.3 gumit ja näyttivät Kona Dewin vieressä muhkeilta, nyt kun Moonlanderi on samassa tallissa niin näyttävät lähinnä naurettavan kapeilta  :Hymy:

----------


## Dr.J

Muru on parin kuukauden ja n.700km hiekkatieajelujen perusteella osoittautunut tosiaankin hauskaksi kulkineeksi. Kuvittelisin että tällaisen konseptin pyörälle voisi olla markkinoita tehdastekoisenakin. Talvipyöränähän tuon on tarkoitus palvella, mutta vielä täällä lounaisrannikolla ei ole ollut kunnon sohjokelejä - toimivuudesta en siis vielä voi sanoa mitään.
"Oudon" kokoonpanon taustasta sen verran, että idea tuohon tuli tästä: http://www.cxmagazine.com/twenty2-cy...oss-nahbs-2013
Olen ajanut tuolla VN Zionilla talvisin vuodesta 2009 lähtien, mutta vanhan rannevamman takia en ole oikeastaan koskaan sopeutunut kunnolla suoran tangon ergonomiaan. Nyt sitten transplantoin voimansiirron Muruun ja muutin Niksun sinkulaksi. Lopputulemana on siis titaaninen monstercrossari Rohloffilla ja hihnavedolla. Jarrut ovat TRP Hylexit, vaihtaja Co-Motion: http://co-motion.com/index.php/produ...peedhub-500-14. Stagesin wattikammen kanssa painoa on kylpyhuonevaa'alla 9,8kg.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Onko Murun runko 16" vai 18"?

----------


## Dr.J

Piti mainita jo äsken: runko on 18".

----------


## 8 1/2



----------


## Tank Driver

No kukkuluuruu! Mitäs sieltä putkahti!

----------


## Atro

> Wau.Wau ja Wauuuu....Minkälainen epeli on ajella?



Suodattaa hienosti röykyt ja samalla polkemistehokas ja ketterä, switch kyllä toimii. Pohdin sb95c ja Pivot 429 carbonin välillä kun halusin 120 keulalla 29" täpärin. Upea laite ajaa Pivotkin on mutta Yetin muotoilu, väri ja harvinaisuus Suomessa veivät sitten voiton. Täytyy ottaa järkkärillä parempia kuvia kunhan saan tuota hieman värikoodattua lisää Slikin tarroilla.

----------


## Suvanto

> Suodattaa hienosti röykyt ja samalla polkemistehokas ja ketterä, switch kyllä toimii. Pohdin sb95c ja Pivot 429 carbonin välillä kun halusin 120 keulalla 29" täpärin. Upea laite ajaa Pivotkin on mutta Yetin muotoilu, väri ja harvinaisuus Suomessa veivät sitten voiton. Täytyy ottaa järkkärillä parempia kuvia kunhan saan tuota hieman värikoodattua lisää Slikin tarroilla.



Komia peli tosiaan. Itse odottelen, josko (kun) Yetiltä tulisi 29" Switch Infinityllä. Tilasitko Silverfishistä?

----------


## JohannesP

Muistelin et tänne joku postas kesälläkin kokoelman tyylikkäistä maantiepyöristään ja piti oikeen tarkistaa Dr.J aikaisemmat postit.  :Leveä hymy:  
Mykistävä kokoelma ja ei jää watit näkemättä monellakaan pyörällä.

----------


## LJL

Edit: kardaanipyörä oli yön aikana hävinnyt

----------


## syklopaatti

> Suodattaa hienosti röykyt ja samalla polkemistehokas ja ketterä, switch kyllä toimii. Pohdin sb95c ja Pivot 429 carbonin välillä kun halusin 120 keulalla 29" täpärin. Upea laite ajaa Pivotkin on mutta Yetin muotoilu, väri ja harvinaisuus Suomessa veivät sitten voiton. Täytyy ottaa järkkärillä parempia kuvia kunhan saan tuota hieman värikoodattua lisää Slikin tarroilla.



Tervetuloa heimoon. :Hymy: 
 Kyllähän tuota on kovasti kehuttu arvosteluissa. Oletko kokeillut 140mm keulalla? Pyörän luonne muuttuu kuulema kovastikkin agressiivisempaan suuntaan.?

----------


## syklopaatti

> 



No hyvää päivää. Suhteellisen asiallinen(niin asiallinen et piti kuvakin lainata :Nolous: ) peli,
 Noi Arch EX:t ei mahda olla pitkäikäiset kun tolla ruvetaan ryskämään.

----------


## Iglumies

Isänpäivän kunniaksi laitoin vanhan liukkaankelinmoodiin Freddies revezeillä ja EX 500silla, jos vaikka jäätä ilmestyis jossainkohtaa talvea työmatkalle.

----------


## kmw

^ jepjep, komia on. Voisin mää ehkä tolla ajaa, rimpulanakeista ja vahteista huolimatta  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> *joku kiihoittava ameriikanihme*



Eikö näille nyt löydy loppua?

----------


## 8 1/2

> No hyvää päivää. Suhteellisen asiallinen(niin asiallinen et piti kuvakin lainata) peli,
>  Noi Arch EX:t ei mahda olla pitkäikäiset kun tolla ruvetaan ryskämään.



Totta puhuen takavanne meni jo remonttikuntoon. Aiemmin Arch EX:t on kestäny hyvin vastaavassa käytössä, nyt ei näköjään ihan niin hyvin. Täytynee hommata  pykälää tuhtimmat rinkulat alle.

----------


## jjcale

Randonneur

----------


## kmw

^ voiherramunjee miten HIENO!

Onko nuo pullo- tai jokumuutelineet? En ole moisia ennen nähnyt.

----------


## slow

Ohhoh! Suurta arvostusta.

----------


## Tank Driver

Siinä on Michaelin broidin tekemä kohtuullisen komea retkipyörä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joko tää oli täällä? No nyt on ainakin :Hymy: 


Titus El Guapo V.3 -13 






Speksit:


Runko:           Titus El Guapo V.3 17" 
Keula:            Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Coil
Stemmi:         Titus El Guapo 35mm
Stonga:          Easton Monkey Bar DH 711mm
Takakeula:      Elka Stage 5 Titanium spring
Vaihde vipu:    Shimano XT 9 sp
Takavaihtaja:   Shimano Saint 9sp Mediun cage
Kammet:         Shimano Saint
Bässi:             MRP Taco
Eturatas:         RaceFace Narrow Wide 30T
Ketju:             Shimano XTR 
Takapakka:     Shimano Deore 12-36T 9sp
Kiekot:           DT Swiss 440 navat/Mavic EX729 kehät
Renkaat:         Surly Dirt Wizard 26+ 2,75"
Satulatolppa:   Ritchey WCS
Jakkara:         SDG Duster
Jarrut:           Shimano XT BR-M785
Jarrulevyt:     Shimano 180mm

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti kun mun lärvi.

----------


## slow

Hirveen pieni juomapullo.

----------


## kmw

> Nätti kun mun lärvi.



Eipäs nyt liiotella. Melkein on, sanoisin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> El Guapo...



Paljonxä ajat tolla vs. Läski?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Paljonxä ajat tolla vs. Läski?



Ehkä 10% Guapolla, 20% Krossarilla ja 70% läskillä noin niinku tuntimääräisesti.

----------


## ellmeri

HC:llä ihgu peli,on komia! :Cool: *häikästyy*

----------


## jjcale

> ^ voiherramunjee miten HIENO!
> 
> Onko nuo pullo- tai jokumuutelineet? En ole moisia ennen nähnyt.



Ovat ihan vaan pullotelineet löytyy mm. Pelagolta
Mutta noissa alumiinisissa telineissä huonona puolena se, etta putelit mustuvat aika nopeasti surkean näköisiksi.

----------


## JackOja

^kyllä tuohon sun fillariin kuuluis rosteriset KingCaget: http://www.kingcage.com/products-waterbottle-cages.html

Mä tilasin suoraan noilta pari kipaletta ja luotettavasti sekä nopeasti tuli. Vielä pitäisi keksi fillari niille  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

Enduro Expert.. Tuli foxin tikku korvattua monarch:lla niin pitihän sekin ikuistaa...

----------


## Snowdog85

aika stelth look! Oon see kyll hieno.

----------


## J T K

Santa Cruzit kyllä nousevat esiin! Komeita kerrassaan!

Vaan onhan tää Bob Jacksonkin kaikin puolin kohdillaan o/

----------


## lehtijussi

Takarenkaan "maxxis" teksti on hiukkasen vinossa vasemmalle. 
tv. kade.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Törkeen hieno Täpäri!😂

----------


## fiber

Piti ostaa samalla traineri, että pääsee ajamaankin. Huomenna lähtö työreissulle etelään. Olisi ollut niin namua ottaa filo mukaan!

(joo, niin täpinöissä, että hiusvalo puuttuu, kammet lenkurassa jne  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## mteebee

Miten toi Bianchin satulankorkeus näyttää suhteettomalta verrattuna vaakaputken pituuteen vai onx vika katsojassa..Sinänsä runko näyttää kivalta mut eripari renkaat?

----------


## jojo^^

^
Pro-fitti slouppaavalla vaakaputkella?

----------


## JohannesP

> Miten toi Bianchin satulankorkeus näyttää suhteettomalta verrattuna vaakaputken pituuteen vai onx vika katsojassa..Sinänsä runko näyttää kivalta mut eripari renkaat?



Pitkät jalat, ei siinä muuta tarvita. Mielestaäni ihan normaalin näköinen. 

Itse vaihtaisin mustat renkaat tai edes tuon eturenkaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Muuten miellyttää silmää.

----------


## Kyrdis

Työmatka/retkikampe/rävelrinderi toisinsanoen savolainen jokapaekan höylä, straggleriha se!

----------


## kuovipolku

Celesten määrä just sopivasti balanssissa (eli mieli kuvittelee loput). 

Jossain vaiheessa muistan että Bianchi ja nimenomaan celeste Bianchi oli se pyörä jonka olisin ostanut jos olisin pyörän hankkinut. Siinä vaiheessa kun pyörän vihdoin hankin Bianchista oli tullut yksi niistä merkeistä joilla ajajien joukkoon ei erityisesti halunut kuulua, s.o. sittä oli tullut liian suosittu ja turvallinen valinta ja celesteen hohtokin oli kadonnut. Oltre oli sitten ensimmäinen malli joka onnistui ikäänkuin ravistamaan yltää kaiken tämän painolastin: pyörä on yksinkertaisesti niin hieno!

Tuo musta on paras näkemäni väritys ja Dura-Ace -kiekkoineen se on osoitus siitä että maantiepyörä voi olla huippuhienon ja nopean näköinen ilman leveälaippaisia hiilikuituisia aerokiekkoja joissa on sata metriä korkeat tekstit.

PS Fillaritorilla oli myytävänä yksi vähän ajettu ja ilmeisen hyvin pidetty ja oikeankokoinen Oltre eikä se ollut edes celeste, mutta ehkä oli hyvä että se meni ennenkuin ehdin,,,

----------


## slow

Fiberin pyörälle pelonsekainen kunnioitus.

Sträkleristä ei voi olla tykkäämättä. Hyvä valikoima eri rengasleveyksiä tallissa muutenkin..

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kuyrdis:sellä kiva  surly sit paksupyörä tuolla seinäl...👍☺Tykkään näistä paljon..

----------


## fiber

On tosiaan pitkäjalkaiselle aika perussetti. Itse asiassa vain 14,5 cm droppia edellisen rungon 15 cm:n sijaan. Renkaat nyt sattui olemaan noi, eiköhän se takanakki kulu trainerilla hetkessä (Elite Qubo Fluid). Olishan tuolla kymmenkunta kuorta joista vaihtaa.

----------


## Wili

...saattais kulua vähemmän jos vaihtaisit tuon trainerirenkaan taakse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HC Andersen

> ...saattais kulua vähemmän jos vaihtaisit tuon trainerirenkaan taakse 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei kait Misukan Pro Race 3 ole mikään rainerirengas?

----------


## J.S

Ei Qubo Fluidin kanssa tarvita trainerirengasta ison elastogeelirullan takia.. 1500km takana eikä rengas kulunut juuri yhtään.

----------


## fiber

Kunhan päästään kevääseen ja taas ulos, niin eiköhän tuossa ole säädyllisesti saman parin renkaat  :Hymy: 
Kiva kuulla, että Misse kestää rullaa.

----------


## devon

Kyrdiksen Straggler on siitä hupaisa, että livenä nähtynä renkaista ei äkkiä uskoisi ohjaamossa lymyävän droppitanko. Autolla parina pänä ajellut ohi tuosta ja ekalla kerralla en meinannut millään uskoa, että kyseessä on Straggler. Rungon väri on kyllä syötävän hyvännäköinen, ainakin niiltä osin mitä sitä näkee tuolta lialta  :Vink:  Vaan käyttöä vartenhan ne on, ei esiteltäväksi.

----------


## Wili

Väri hämää..  :Hymy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

Beardgrease sai uudet kiekot

----------


## Kyrdis

Upee ja varmasti noppeeki. Alle 11kg?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Todella huippu läski. Satulatolppa näyttää erikoiselle. Mikä malli?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oijoi toi Salsa😊

----------


## haedon

Jaa että HEDin hiilarikiekot... :Hymy:  Pornoa.

----------


## slow

Nallerasva on vakuuttava.

----------


## VitaliT

kuvan kokopanolla 10,7, garmin telineellä ja siellä on vielä Tikan nastoja ehkä puoli kiloa(punnitus suoritettu ylläfemmassa)
  tolppa on 3T stylus 0 LTD, ja jos ei kestä siten lähden enve kerhon (tahra kuvassa on vesi pisara kun eilen tihkunut pikkasen)
http://r2-bike.com/3T-Sattelstuetze-...20-mm-x-272-mm
  Se on semmoinen porno lelu että koko aika tekee mieltä leikkiä sillä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Joo, onhan toi hirvee ankkuri. Koita nyt pärjäillä.

----------


## VitaliT

no jo pako nyt nauttia väkisin, kun tuli tyhmyydestä rakennettu sellainen filistelijä magneetti. toivottavasti sinun uusi Bore eCo kestä

----------


## rav

Pihalla oli kylmää, harmaata ja ankeata. Ajattelin sitten että kannan rutsit perhepotrettiin nyt kun uusin tulokaskin voitaneen jo siirtää projektipuolelta pois. Ajatus oli, että ois vähän saatu väriä harmauteen, mutta kieltämättä syysilma oli niin päällekaatuva että enempivähempi toiveeksi jäi. Elämä on ja silleen, tässä nyt kuitenkin esille jotain mitä kennolle tarttui. 




No entäpä, mitä jäi käteen tästä kaluston yhdenmukaistushankkeesta? Alipainoinen mäkipyörä ja ylipainoinen lenkkipyörä  :Leveä hymy:  No, ehkä jotain muutakin...
Ainiin, rengaskokohan näissä on valtavirrasta poiketen mallia lastenpyörä, meen nurkkaan häpeemään...

----------


## Tank Driver

Nam. Ja vielä toinen nam niin saa merkit täyteen.

----------


## slow

Kertakaikkiaan.

----------


## VitaliT

oli pako hiertää silmät, oliko se semmoinen 3d kuva. Todella hienot.

----------


## AK-87

Nyt on kyllä värikoodaus saavuttanut uuden tason. Hyvin vedetty!

----------


## Kemizti

On kalusto kohillaan ja _maukas_ kaikin puolin!!

----------


## -VsQ-

Komee pari rav:lla

----------


## hanri

Tällä ajellaan ensikevääsen saakka, kunnes talliin saadaan lisäksi rymistely pyörä. Eka oikea maastopyörä itsellä ja kun saittui muutama vuosi sitten olemaan tarjouksessa puoleen hintaan... Ei olisi silloin muuten tullut pieneen mieleenkään hankkia tuollaista, saati sit kuiturungolla olevaa. Pumpuille tulossa huoltosettiä ulkomailta, joten pääsee talvenaikana likaamaan sormet.

----------


## Grandi66

Tällä ajettiin viikonloppuna maastossa. Aivan loisto laite.

----------


## slow

Son kyllä.

Kiitokset vielä testiajosta.

----------


## stumpe

Siinä eka rungosta kasattu pyöräni, kun vanhasta meni kierteet keskiöstä...

----------


## HarMi

Tässä sopivasti lihava 26+ 45650B täysjäykkänä. Paksujen renkaiden jousto tuntuu riittävältä Voodoo Zombie 500 teräshaarukan kanssa. Leveämmät Fun Works Track Mac Evo vanteet tukevat hyvin Dirt Wizard kumeja. Lokasuojat näpertelin 2mm polyeteenistä. Ram Mount kännytelinettä parantelin taittamalla rautojen päät hiukan sisäänpäin ja vaihdoin kumitöpöt silikonisiin polttoaineletkun pätkiin. Kiinnitin telineen ohjaustankoon Zefal Swan Road lokarista ylimääräiseksi jääneellä runkokiinnikkeellä.

----------


## Salomo

Tää on kyllä veikeä laitos. Mites muuten toi penkin paikka? Tai siis oonhan mä nähnyt kun tällä ajat ja tuntuu kulkevan mutta mites jos laittais penkkiä vähän taaksepäin ja lyhyempää stemmiä?

----------


## jojo^^

Kuvakulma tietenkin korostaa, mut vaikuttas olevan jo aikas lyhkänen stemmi kohtalaisen kovalla nousulla. Ei oo noi OnOnet lyhyt selkäisen/kätisen pelejä.

----------


## HarMi

Kuski on pitkäkätinen 185 cm rimpula ja On-One isoa kokoa 20". Ohjaamossa on tilaa, vaikka stemmi on lyhyt ja satula edessä. Ajoasento on enempi mummonpyörämäinen kuin kisakiree. Satula on noin edessä ja alhaalla siksi että se ikään kuin ohjaa polkemaan enempi putkelta ja pääsee helposti satulan taakse. Onoff Stoic FG 10mm stemmiä vois kyllä kokeilla.

----------


## adrianus

Koko syksy tämän kanssa puuhastellut ja tämmönen siitä nyt sitten tuli.

----------


## TANUKI

Mustaa ja valkoista

----------


## slow

> kauhia hirviö



Monta tuntia yritin etsiä tästä jotain moitittavaa. Turhaan.

----------


## ellmeri

> Monta tuntia yritin etsiä tästä jotain moitittavaa. Turhaan.



No höh!polustimet väärässä asennossa ja pinnoissa painawat heijastimet ja tuota*Hmmmm*kelpais mullekin työmatkaa taittamaan.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Perusjamppojen perus canjooni perus mainioilla xt osilla....Ei kai herätä  kummempia intohimoja?

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Nopeen näköinen.

----------


## LJL

Kyllähän Canyon-miehen sydäntä lämmittää asianmukainen jäykkis ehdottomasti! Canyon-miehen intohimo on ajaminen  :Hymy:

----------


## Olmi

Laitetaan nyt esille, kun ajokelit ovat menneet. Tällä paiskotaan ehkä jotain sprinttitriathloneja ensi kesänä.

----------


## kaol

> Laitetaan nyt esille, kun ajokelit ovat menneet. Tällä paiskotaan ehkä jotain sprinttitriathloneja ensi kesänä.



Rosen kuvan postaamalla tuntuu saavan aika huonosti kommentteja, mutta tuon muotoja kuolatessa kuluu helposti useampi tovi.  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Näyttää jotenkin paljon paremmalta kuin Rosen omissa kuvissa. 

Tuli muuten juuri eilen Rosen uusi kuvasto, jossa väkisin kiinnittyi huomio pariin pyörään. Uusi maantierunko X-lite Team 795g + Tour lehden testin mukaan kaikkien aikojen paras haarukka (paino, jäykkyys, mukavuus). Hinnat oli Rosen tapaan selvästi alle vastaavien nimekkäiden valmistajien ja kokoonpanoja joka makuun ilman sekaan piilotettuja halvempia osia. 

Toinen huomiota herättänyt (vaikkei tarvetta itsellä olekaan) oli viimeisillä sivuilla oleva adventure malli pyörämatkailijoille. Näytti tosi asialliselta ja innovatiiviselta paketilta. Paino vain 15kg ja siinä oli valmiina matkapyörien sivulaukkusysteemit. Todella tukevan näköinen runko ja maailmalle sopiva 26" fiksuilla renkailla. Kokoonpanoissa valmiina napadynamo, valot, Rohloff vaihteet ja mainoksen mukaan 3 kertaa ketjua pidempään kestävä hihnaveto. Melko huoltovapaan oloinen.

Tuliko tästä nyt vähän maksamaton mainos  :Vink:

----------


## Sotanorsu666



----------


## PK1

Vaikka nyt onkin Läskikuume päällänsä, niin noita viimeisiä maantieohjuskuvia katsellessa alkoi kaipaamaan kesää ja lämmintä asfalttia. Tällä sitten ens suvena taas mennään, varmaan jotain pikku pimppauksia ennen sitä tulee:

----------


## ealex

Surlyt perhekuvassa:


Sekä luonnollisessa ympäristössä:

----------


## slow

Erittäin!

Kokoelma huutaa vielä droppitankoa.

----------


## ealex

Kiitos, Straggler (oikealla) oli alun perin se droppitanko, mutta en tottunut droppitankoon millään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Talvimoodi, lisäksi pyörä sai kasan punaisia anodisoituja osia.

----------


## LJL

^ Cool. Montako milliä leveät Marawinterit?

----------


## LJL

Niin ja onko KCNC:n rissat..?  :Vink:  Itsehän tuunautan välittömästi punaisen sexyt keramiikkarissat alle rossarin takavaihtajaan kun olen ajanut ensiasennusrissat vaihtokuntoon

----------


## HC Andersen

Keraamiikkarissat sekä muut bling osat ovat Token:ia, KCNC:tä on vain alu/titaani pikalinkut. Takana on 35mm MaraWintteri ja edessä 38mm Gravdal, molemmat litqutettuna.

----------


## slow

> Kiitos, Straggler (oikealla) oli alun perin se  droppitanko, mutta en tottunut droppitankoon millään.



Näin kyllä vähän arvelinkin. Hienoja silti.

HC:n joulupyörästä puuttuu se ihana pinkki persläpyskä. Ajaisin. Vaikka onkin liian pieni..

----------


## JKeats

> Talvimoodi, lisäksi pyörä sai kasan punaisia anodisoituja osia.



Tässä on sitä jotain (joka saisi allekirjoittaneenkin innostumaan talviajelusta...)

----------


## kukavaa

baari/kaupunkipyörä. ketjut, satula ja polkimet vaihtuvat heti kun mahdollista. ja tupit, välitys ainakin talveks ja varmaan vaikka mikä.

----------


## Kilu

Mikäs runko tuossa on? Tyylikäs fillari!

----------


## Corrakekki

Tämmöinen singulaari on itselläni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Talven sadekelien työmatkoille.

----------


## RATE

> Vaikka nyt onkin Läskikuume päällänsä, niin noita viimeisiä maantieohjuskuvia katsellessa alkoi kaipaamaan kesää ja lämmintä asfalttia. Tällä sitten ens suvena taas mennään, varmaan jotain pikku pimppauksia ennen sitä tulee:



Komee on Orbea, kokoa vähän ihmettelen!

----------


## PK1

Mikäs koossa ihmetyttää?
Pyörä on 57, tausta saattaa hieman hämätä kun auto on nostettu suht korkealle ilma-alustan asennuksen vuoksi, ja mittasuhteita ei nyt ehkä kuvasta oikein saa selville.
Mä oon just ton 55-57 kokorajalla ja otin sitten isomman, mutta jälkeenpäin ajateltuna olis pitänyt ostaa se 55. Ens kerralla sitten viisaampana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## RATE

> Mikäs koossa ihmetyttää?
> Pyörä on 57, tausta saattaa hieman hämätä kun auto on nostettu suht korkealle ilma-alustan asennuksen vuoksi, ja mittasuhteita ei nyt ehkä kuvasta oikein saa selville.
> Mä oon just ton 55-57 kokorajalla ja otin sitten isomman, mutta jälkeenpäin ajateltuna olis pitänyt ostaa se 55. Ens kerralla sitten viisaampana



No sitten ei ois tarvinnu kaulaputkee katkasta, lisää vaan speiseriä ja pitempää satulatolppaa

----------


## PK1

> No sitten ei ois tarvinnu kaulaputkee katkasta, lisää vaan speiseriä ja pitempää satulatolppaa



Jaa. Kyl maar toi on kuvia verrattaessa ihan samassa setupissa ku valmistajan sivuillakin. Jakkaran korkeus saattaa hieman heittää.
Jos taas tarkoitus oli vaan vittuilla jostain niin multa meni vähän ohi, ja tänään on sen verran jo tullut paskaa niskaan töissä ettei juurikaan häiritsisi vaikka vittuilun ymmärtäisinkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> No sitten ei ois tarvinnu kaulaputkee katkasta, lisää vaan speiseriä ja pitempää satulatolppaa



Mitä ihmeen horinaa tää on

----------


## sledgehammer

> _Laitetaan nyt esille, kun ajokelit ovat menneet. Tällä paiskotaan ehkä jotain sprinttitriathloneja ensi kesänä._



Rosehan näyttää tosi asialliselta peliltä ja varmaan onkin sitä.

----------


## RATE

> Jaa. Kyl maar toi on kuvia verrattaessa ihan samassa setupissa ku valmistajan sivuillakin. Jakkaran korkeus saattaa hieman heittää.
> Jos taas tarkoitus oli vaan vittuilla jostain niin multa meni vähän ohi, ja tänään on sen verran jo tullut paskaa niskaan töissä ettei juurikaan häiritsisi vaikka vittuilun ymmärtäisinkin



Ei vittuilua ensinkään, näyttää vaan toi speiseripino niin korkeelta hiilarikaulaputkelle, jokainen tyylillään, mutta komeehan pyörä on!

----------


## PK1

> Ei vittuilua ensinkään, näyttää vaan toi speiseripino niin korkeelta hiilarikaulaputkelle, jokainen tyylillään, mutta komeehan pyörä on!



Jees. Speiceripino on ihan samanlainen eli alkuperäinen kuin tehtaan jäljiltä, jotta ota siitä ny sit selvää onko korkee vai nou :P

----------


## thomic

Dedacciai Ribelle rungon ympärille kasattu konkeli :Hymy:

----------


## Kkk

Hieno, mutta punakylkiset renkaat sopisi paremmin  :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

Ärsyttävän kesäinen kuva!

----------


## KestreL

> Dedacciai Ribelle rungon ympärille kasattu konkeli
> 
> [IMG]Hieno Deda[/IMG]



Vähän viimeistely ontuu, vaijerien päädyistä puuttuu holkit  :Vink:

----------


## thomic

Kiitos kiitos :Hymy:  Ei niillä holkeilla ajeta, mutta holkit koristavat pyörää ensi kesänä :Vink:  Samoin ohjaintankoa käännetty alaispäin :Hymy:

----------


## Roetoes

Hieno on kyllä! Mitkä renkaat?
Ohjaustanko näyttää olevan ylöspäin "kallellaan". Mutta jokainen tyylillään.

----------


## thomic

Vittoria Rubino Pro folded renkaat. Ohjaintanko on käännetty jo jopa muutaman asteen alaviistoon.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Alla hybridipyörä. Tämä oli ennen fiksi, mutta käytännöllisyyden nimissä pistin talviajoon leveämmän tangon, napavaihteen ja taaksekin levyjarrun. Alfinen vakiovipu on syvältä ja vaihtuu. Renkaiksi himottavat kovasti Gravdalit.

----------


## zander

Komia hyrpiidi!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mainio Talvi pyörä ja muutenkin 👍☺

----------


## cuppis

^^^Upea Surly! Talveksi suosittelen Alfineen gripshiftiä.

----------


## Hampiisi

Radon ZR Race kuuspistenolla. Tällänen maastoajoneuvo on nyt viikon verran ollu ajossa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Oikein nätti hypridi toi Straggler! Mutta minkä mittainen stemmi siinä on O.o

----------


## kolistelija

> Oikein nätti hypridi toi Straggler! Mutta minkä mittainen stemmi siinä on O.o



Hybridin stemmistä puhuessa voi käyttää vastaavaa termiä kuin Rolls Royce aikoinaan moottoritehosta: "riittävä"

----------


## noniinno

Hieno on Salosen Staggleri. Mikähän tuossa mahtaa olla runkokoko, asiallisen lyhyt emäputki ja suora vaakaputki saa näyttämään nopealta. Raamin paino? Laita vaikka privalla, jos et halua enempää offtopicoida.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Toi on 52 cm runko, vaakaputki pitkähkö 546 mm. Runkohan on mitoitettu droppitangolle, eli siksi suoran tangon kanssa saa olla pitkä (130 mm) stemmi. Matka satulasta tankoon on aikalailla sama kuin nykyisessä jäykkäperässä, sekä vaaka- että pystysuunnassa, eli kohtuuleppoisassa asennossa tuolla mennään.

Rungon pitäisi olla noin 2,2 kg, haarukka noin 1,0 kg, eli ei ole kevennyskamaa. Putki on samaa terästä kuin kaikki muutkin Surlyt, eli vain etukolmio on ohennettu ja siinäkin seinämävahvuutta vähintään riittävästi.

----------


## WetWillie

Kuvarasti reissulla.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Huomioliivi

----------


## devon

Jösses, tuo meta varmaan sokaisee vastaantulijat, räväkkä väri +++

----------


## Gibsy

Kuinkas uusi meta kulkee? Mulla oli tuo myös harkinnassa, mutta sorruin hiilikuidun houkutukseen ja tilasin Capran. Jospa ensi viikolla pääsisi ensiajolle.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Kuinkas uusi meta kulkee? Mulla oli tuo myös harkinnassa, mutta sorruin hiilikuidun houkutukseen ja tilasin Capran. Jospa ensi viikolla pääsisi ensiajolle.



Hyvin kulkee, loppuun asti mietityn tuntuinen. Pyörä se on niinku muutkin, polkea pitää mutta tässä luokassa palkitsee nokan osoittaessa alaspäin.

----------


## tomibert

Joulun tunnelmaa kotipajasta. Jarrulevyt ja eturattaat keramiikalla.

- Tomi

----------


## maalinni

Keraamiset jarrulevyt kestää kuulemma lämpöä hyvin.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Joulutunnelmaa voi vielä täydentää levyjarrupipareilla.

----------


## apa



----------


## Mika K

Uus arkikulkine..

----------


## Tank Driver

^ onpas vekkuli. Kertoisitko ajotuntumasta?

----------


## Mika K

Yllättävän nopea ja vakaa ajettava tuohon ulkomuotoon nähden, ei siis juurikaan poikkea jostain yksivaihteidesta/fiksistä sen suhteen. Pientä hieromista olis vielä setback tolpan ja pykälää tai paria pidemmän stemmin kans. Sit jakkaraksi pitää kaivaa varastosta yks sisäänajettu Brooksi ja tuohon tartsiin keksiä joku mukava pohja/verkkohässäkkä..

----------


## HC Andersen

apalla tyylikäs kona, tykkään!

----------


## kmw

Hui, mikä Kona. Jäsen apa saa tuota liikutettua vaarallisen vauhdikkaasti. Toivotan siunausvarjelusta ja kovaa ajoa  :Hymy: 

MikaK:n pöörä laitaa hymyilemään.

----------


## Mika K

Mietin kyllä tuossa jo lenkillä droppiversiota aiheesta tämän http://omniumcargo.dk/wp-content/upl...ce-bike-01.jpg tapaan. Saattaa olla, notta tarttee kesällä koittaa  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Trekki tuli taloon.

----------


## ellmeri

No *heh*niinpä näkyy! :Vink:  renkaat olisi kantsinu asentaa niin että takarenkaan venttiili olisi ollut ylhäällä niin  ja heijastimet olisi oleet linjassa.

Luannikast matkaa ja hyviä reissuja.

----------


## Munarello

Noh mutta eihän siinä täpinöissään & tohkeissaan uutta pyörää autoon sulloessa nyt tuommoisia huomannut.  :Hymy:  Kuva on pilvisen iltapäivän kehnossa valossa kännykällä otettuna toki muutenkin kehno. Parempia kuvia sitten joskus paremmilla keleillä.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Uus arkikulkine..



Mitä v***a? Nyt on kyllä setämiehellä sellainen pyörä, että ajatus nyrjähti. Hieno se on silti, ei siinä mitään!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Uus arkikulkine..



Sopis hyvin huoltoajoon Somerjoen rantapulevardille; Lihapyörre- Värikallion laavu. Mahtus paljon Lenkkimakkaraa ja juomaa. :Cool:

----------


## Plus

Soratiepyörä sai kesää odotellessa uudet semisliksit:

----------


## Tank Driver

Istuupa kivasti.

----------


## IncBuff

> Trekki tuli taloon.



No niin teki

----------


## juho_u

Hieno väri!!! Ootko tykänny fillarista?

----------


## IncBuff

En oo itseasiassa ajanut tolla vielä yhtään. Pyörä tuli torstaina ja nyt sain viimeiset tuunaukset tehtyä. Kiekot menee vielä vaihtoon kunhan adapterit saapuu englannista.

----------


## usko juntunen

On tosiaankin pirtsakka väritys Buffin Trekissä! Satulatolppaa katselin sillä silmällä, et onko alkuperäinen Bontrager? Mikä koko rungossa?

----------


## Plus

Siron näköinen Trekki, varmasti nopee...

----------


## slow

> Soratiepyörä sai kesää odotellessa uudet semisliksit.



Tästä ei keksi mitään pahaa sanottavaa.

----------


## IncBuff

> On tosiaankin pirtsakka väritys Buffin Trekissä! Satulatolppaa katselin sillä silmällä, et onko alkuperäinen Bontrager? Mikä koko rungossa?



Ei ole alkuperäinen Bontrager. On-Onen tolppa joka sattui olemaan nurkissa ja vähän Bontrageria kevyempi. Pitää jossain vaiheessa päivitellä putkiosat vielä. Runko on koko 19,5". 

Tolppa näyttää tuossa kuvassa jostain syystä naurettavan pitkältä.

----------


## stenu

> Soratiepyörä



Hieno pyörä, vaikka ei olekaan terästä ja tankonauhaan pitää saadaa äkkiä lisää väriä  :Hymy: 

Challengen uudet leimat on kyllä aika törkeet.

----------


## kmw

^ komps.........

----------


## Plus

Toivottavasti Challengeissa pysyy tällä kertaa kulutuspinta paremmin kiinni. Grifoista lähti reunoilta irvistämään aika nopeasti ja meinasin jo pysyä muissa rengasmerkeissä, mutta on ne tanwallit vaan niin päheet että oli pakko hommata. Musta satula ja tankoteippi on jo asennusta odottamassa...

----------


## immuh

runko 62cm

----------


## stenu

> Toivottavasti Challengeissa pysyy tällä kertaa kulutuspinta paremmin kiinni. Grifoista lähti reunoilta irvistämään aika nopeasti ja meinasin jo pysyä muissa rengasmerkeissä, mutta on ne tanwallit vaan niin päheet että oli pakko hommata. Musta satula ja tankoteippi on jo asennusta odottamassa...



Satulassahan on jo ihan hyvä tanwall-meininki, mutta tankoteipistä se puuttuu..

Huomasiks katsoa, missä uusilla logoilla olevat Challenget on tehty? Niissä vanhemmissa Grifoissa kun luki paketissa "made in Taiwan" ja renkaan kyljessä "made in Italy". Tai sitten se oli toistepäin.

----------


## Plus

En kyllä huomannut katsoa Challengen paketteja, heitin jo pois...

Baaripyörä, jolla oli eilen jopa käyttöä:

----------


## PeeHoo

Seilasin lautalla Helsingistä Tukholmaan, cyclocrossari mukana. Tukholmassa oli räntäsade. Piti pysähtyä puolen kilometrin välein putsaamaan rillit, että olisi nähnyt minne menee.

----------


## Juoppis

Meikäläisenkin ensimmänen sekasikiöprojekti taas pyörillään ilkivallan jäljiltä ja uusilla halppis talvikumeilla:




Pahoittelut kuvanlaadusta.. Runko alumiinia ja keula kiinankuitua, mutta painosta ei ole tietoa. Ei välttämättä kaunein tai teknisesti paras, mutta kyllä tuo meikäläisen ajeluihin kelpaa.

----------


## Esuli

Tasapainonen kokonaisuus, tommonen pitää arkipyörän ollakkin.

----------


## sledgehammer

Meitsi tykkää Juoppiksen fillarista. Kivan kliini ja simppeli paketti.

----------


## sledgehammer

Pukki tuli etuajassa ja toi viimeiset puuttuvat osat.  Tritone ruuvattiin paikoilleen ja todettiin, että joo, valmis on.   Vaikkei ehkä heti uskois (tai sitten voi uskoakin), tätä on tehty aika penellä budjetilla.  Kaikki mahdollinen ostettu tarjouksesta tai käytettynä.  Ihan hyvän pelin sai harrasteluun reilusti alle 2ke.



 

Ohkasta on  :Leveä hymy: 



Maantiepyöräkin tuli valmiiksi kun 3T stemmi saapui.  Tämäkin aika budjetilla kasattu stemmiä ja sarvia lukuunottamatta.  Niihin meni kyllä jonninverran, mutta kun tuollaiset oli niin kovasti mieleen, niin pakkohan ne oli ostaa.  Blue piti kasailla vaan talveksi lähinnä röret runttia ja sisäreenejä varten.  Se sattui kuitenkin olemaan niin kivan oloinen peli ajella, että taidan pitää sen itselläni.  Istuu mulle ku hanska käteen. Kiekot vaihtuu keväällä, ostelen ehkä toiset kiekot Ceepoon ja siirrän siitä kiekot tohon tai sitten haalaan jostain n. 50mm aerokiekot tuohon.  3T:n compact käsinojat tarttis vielä saada sarviin.

----------


## supertele

nyt on rauhattoman näköinen fillari ^^ vaan eipä sitä kai paikallaan olemaan ole tehtykään  :Hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

Menevän näköisiä ovat molemmat. Tykkään.

----------


## PeeHoo

Upeita laitteita Sledgehammerilla! Mulla ei olisi niihin sopivaa moottoria.

----------


## kmw

> ... Valkoinen ...



Sympaattisen oloinen *etsii tykkäysnamiskuukkelia*

----------


## JaKon

Born on the Shore (Made in Taiwan  :Leveä hymy: )

Isompi kuva

----------


## Tank Driver

Hieno Bianchi!

----------


## CamoN

> Ihan hyvän pelin sai harrasteluun reilusti alle 2ke.



Ei huono. Pyörittelin omaa TT-projektia syksyllä Excelissä ja tuo 2ke oli siinäkin tavoitteena, mutta tuntui aika vaikealta saavuttaa ilman kompromisseja. Tuo paketti sen sijaan näyttää aika kompromissittomalta.

----------


## sledgehammer

No oli tässä onneakin mukana.  Alunperinhän tuosta piti tulla mun "työkalu", mutta kun siihen tuli pikku halkeama satulaputken kiristyksen kohdalle, sain tuon venomin tilalle.  Ei tuossa stingerissäkään muuten mitään vikaa ollut.  Uskomatonta palvelua valmistajalta oli se, että ilman mitään mutinoita, lähettivät tuon venomin runkosetin mulle, kun kerroin surkeana, miten stingerille kävi.  Vastaus oli vain, että ei kuulu hajota noin, etsimme sulle korvaavan tilalle.  Mä en oo koskaan voittanut mitään arpajaisissa tai missään muussakaan, mutta silloin tuntui siltä, että nyt on tähdet kohdallaan.

----------


## TANUKI

Fillariperheen uusin tulokas ja ihka ensimmäinen käyräsarviseni!

----------


## 1muri

Käytiin ulkoilemassa Ibiksen kera, hiukan lumista ja metsässä menikin vähän puskemiseksi. On pyörään vähän palikkaakin vaihtunut, mm. uusi tanko ja pikkuosaa. Vanhahan tuo on, pitäisi melkein alkaa kattelemaan noita 650b vehkeitä.


Kännykkäkuva, sori kuvan (ja pyörän) laadusta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Haka

JaKon: Gripit tunnistin kyllä helposti mutta keulaa en ;-) Hieno Banshee !

----------


## syklopaatti

> Born on the Shore (Made in Taiwan )
> Pähee spitfite



Upea. 
Näin tollaisen täällä Kuopiossa raw värissä varustettuna 
pikellä ja CR inlinellä. Kyllä siinä kuola rupesi valumaan.  
Upeita pyöriä.

----------


## grep

> runko 62cm



Hieno ja miehekäs pitkänmatkan konversio, soratiebrevetit odottavat? :Hymy: 

Mikä keula, ei näytä Pacerilta eikä Long Haul Truckerilta?

----------


## immuh

> Hieno ja miehekäs pitkänmatkan konversio, soratiebrevetit odottavat?
> 
> Mikä keula, ei näytä Pacerilta eikä Long Haul Truckerilta?



Haarukka on soman http://www.somafab.com/archives/prod...rail-road-fork

Joo sorat ja asfaltitkin odottaa :Hymy:  Nastatkin oli viime vuonna alla mutta saas nähdä laitanko tänä vuonna.

----------


## Reippailija

Järki peli! Onks toi 27,5?

----------


## cdRn

Mistä noita sledgehammerin kuvassa esiintyvää sisäpyöräilytelinettä saisi ostettua, ja millä nimellä ne ylipäätään kulkevat?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mistä noita sledgehammerin kuvassa esiintyvää sisäpyöräilytelinettä saisi ostettua, ja millä nimellä ne ylipäätään kulkevat?



Rullat, tekniikkarullat, vapaarullat tms. nimillä löytyy. Jos etsii Saksan kaupoista, niin "Trainingsrolle".

----------


## J T K

> Pukki tuli etuajassa ja toi viimeiset puuttuvat osat.  Tritone ruuvattiin paikoilleen ja todettiin, että joo, valmis on.   Vaikkei ehkä heti uskois (tai sitten voi uskoakin), tätä on tehty aika penellä budjetilla.  Kaikki mahdollinen ostettu tarjouksesta tai käytettynä.  Ihan hyvän pelin sai harrasteluun reilusti alle 2ke.



Täytyy kyllä onnitella, kokonaisuus ja budjetti kyllä kohdillaan o/

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Uskollinen markettipyöräni sai uudet kumit alleen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nehän istuu siihen oikein kivasti.

----------


## Antti_S

Kait tää ny ois sama jos maitopurkkia kuvais, mutta silti uus vuos on kiva aloittaa uusilla leluilla  :Hymy: 



No, ei tuota isompaa pitäisi vielä olla ainakaa kovin montaa suomessa ajossa 59 kokoisena. Ja pienempikin oottelee vielä muutaman puurolautasen verran ennen kuin päästää aloittelee kokeilua.

----------


## noniinno

Ylävitospyörän inventaarioalesta tarttui mukaan tällainen kulkine:

Täytyy sanoa, että on hauskin peli ikinä, hymyilyttää vielä lenkin jälkeenkin. Läskipyörä on saanut kerätä varastossa viime päivät rauhassa pölyä. Kyseisen myyjäliikkeen ammattitaidosta kertoo se, että satulan korkeuteen ei ole tarvinnut vielä kajota, myyjä sen asenteli koeajoa varten silmämääräisesti oikeaan korkoon. Yleensä jonkin verran neuroottinen olen asian suhteen.

----------


## Moby

Ihan helveetoksen hieno vehje! Ja varmaan hauska myös!

----------


## grep

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti immuh
> 
> 
> (kuva)
> 
> 
> 
> Järki peli! Onks toi 27,5?



On. Perinteikkäästi lisätilaa ilmavammille renkaille runkoa vaihtamatta, ks. myös 

http://georgebike.blogspot.fi/2013/0...onversion.html

----------


## arctic biker

Kyllä maitopurkkikin voi olla nätti. Antti_S:än Cube on minun silmään oikein kivan näköinen, suorastaan pirteä.

----------


## slow

^ Täältä yhtenevä mielipide. Ja hyvältä näyttää nuorisonkin kulkine.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ihan helveetoksen hieno vehje! Ja varmaan hauska myös!



Kelpaisi tännekin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ja mulle 😅

----------


## Marsusram

Lavvantaina oli ISP-kelit, vähän puski litkua alkuun kyljistä, mutta ei tarvinnut lisätä paineita.


Tänään taas oli hyvä läskipyöräkeli kun lumi oli hyvin tarttunut jäisiin pintoihin.

----------


## Shamus

Pientä laihdutusta vuoden vanhaan läskiin...

----------


## teehak

> Lavvantaina oli ISP-kelit, vähän puski litkua alkuun kyljistä, mutta ei tarvinnut lisätä paineita.
> 
> 
> Tänään taas oli hyvä läskipyöräkeli kun lumi oli hyvin tarttunut jäisiin pintoihin.



Komia rocky, mistä hommasit?

----------


## Marsusram

> Komia rocky, mistä hommasit?



Saksanmaalta tilattu, "Italy" lukee laatikossa, lieneekö sitä kautta tullut EU alueelle  :Hymy:  
Runkolaukun puolikas tuli mukana yllärinä.

----------


## VitaliT

Toi on niin uber törkeä Beardgrease  , onko nuo nextit 90mm vai 65mm. Paljoonko tilaa jäljellä takakolmiossa??

----------


## Laika

Maastoukon eka kippurasarvi:

----------


## slow

Oijoi, Lontoontie! Et keltaista sitten halunnut?  :Hymy:

----------


## Laika

Olishan se lime ollu kivampi, mutta sopivat koot oli loppu kun tilasin.

----------


## slow

Ei ollut moitteeksi tarkoitettu. Pitkään harkitsin samaa pyörää, sattui sitten tulemaan tarkoitukseen sopiva käytetty vastaan kotimaassa.

----------


## Shamus

> onko nuo nextit 90mm vai 65mm. Paljoonko tilaa jäljellä takakolmiossa??



90mm ja 4-5mm tilaa molemmilla puolilla. Yhtään leveämpää kumia en taakse laittaisi.

----------


## VEn

Mahdollisimman epätrendikäs kulkine (alle 4" kumit ja pienet kiekot) päivitetyllä voimansiirrolla sekä iskariosastolla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Varsin hieno niin näkyy ilmakin olevan! ☺

----------


## Kemizti

Läski kävi loppiaisena luonnossa, pitihän siitä kuvakin sitten.. ovaaliratas ja thudbuster st:kin ovat löytäneet paikkansa, sekä kivanväriset gripit..

----------


## IncBuff

Oisko vaihteeksi sen sinisen Garmin-mainoksen aika?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Läskit on kyl sulattanut mun sydämmen!😊👍

----------


## dikala

Tämmöisellä hankinnalla tämä vuosi alkoi:


Lisää juttua pyörästä:http://arto-tikkala.blogspot.fi/2015...ento1-air.html

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mahdollisimman epätrendikäs kulkine (alle 4" kumit ja pienet kiekot) päivitetyllä voimansiirrolla sekä iskariosastolla.



Taitaa silti hymyilyttää kun tolla ajaa.? Vai?

----------


## tunkkari

> Tämmöisellä hankinnalla tämä vuosi alkoi:
> 
> 
> Lisää juttua pyörästä:http://arto-tikkala.blogspot.fi/2015...ento1-air.html




HIENO!!!

----------


## oderfa

Pari viikkoa ajellut tyytyväisenä uudella canyonilla. Livenä punainen on erittäin nätti yhdistettynä mustiin komponentteihin.

----------


## LJL

^ Uumama. Hieno pyörä hienossa maisemissa

----------


## VEn

> Taitaa silti hymyilyttää kun tolla ajaa.? Vai?



Ei oo vielä päässy suunpielet alaspäin laskeen...

----------


## Marsusram

> Pari viikkoa ajellut tyytyväisenä uudella canyonilla. Livenä punainen on erittäin nätti yhdistettynä mustiin komponentteihin.



Maisema on kuin Lintuvaarasta Monikon kanjoniin. 
Näkyy olevan Reverb stealth tolppa, onko tuo sisäinen kaapelointi toimiva noin käytännössä, miten onnistuisi vaijerin vaihto tai paineen säätö?

----------


## Oulunjulli

Ja rengaskokohan oli 27.5, mutta mikäs tuon komean Canyonin runkokoko muuten on?

----------


## oderfa

Saattaapi hyvinkin olla lintuvaaran ala-asteen lähistöltä napsaistu :Vink:  Reverbistä en mitään kauhean kattavaa osaa sanoa kun tekniikan suhteen olen vielä hieman töhö. Omalla kohdalla tolpan säädöt olivat suoraan kohdillaan canyonilta tullessa, eli en ole vielä päässyt kikkailemaan sen kanssa enempiä.

Runko on L-kokoa

----------


## VitaliT

hianot enskat ja ihan tuntematon muovi luoti   :Nolous: 

tällä on yksi harvinaisen ruma plösö  

  ihan vahingossa oli haettu nipullisen enve palikoita(stonga, stemi, tulppa ja tolppa), kevyempi jarru levyt(ashima), pikkasen parempi satula, ja kammet. paino on kauheat 10,5Kg täyty nyt odota kendan uuta rengasta saa ehkä 9.xxKg  :Kieli pitkällä: painavan Läskin. tietysti tä o pyhäpäivä pörä, kun joka paikan höylä on työn alla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Noniin Ei voi muutakun kehua! ✌👍Missäs päin nän vihreetä on Tammikussa..😯

----------


## VitaliT

> Missäs päin nän vihreetä on Tammikussa..



Itä helsingin metsä

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oorat Keski-suomes täys talvi..☺

----------


## Balloon

Electra Townie Balloon 8i EQ ja Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo 60-559 -renkaat

----------


## kmw

^ luultavimmatusti mää tolla osais ajaa ollenkaan, mutta hieno silti  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^ luultavimmatusti mää tolla osais ajaa ollenkaan, mutta hieno silti



Olette ainakin jälkimmäisessä oikeassa!

----------


## Greycap

Itsekään en ehkä tuota käyttöpyöräkseni ottaisi mutta komea on todellakin. Puhumattakaan että ISP:t tuollaisessa "cruisaillaan rantabulevardilla ilta-auringossa" tyylin vehkeessä on niin huikeaa väärin virittämistä* että pakko arvostaa.

*väärin virittämisessä ei nimestään huolimatta ole mitään negatiivista, päin vastoin - se on sitä kun tehdään tasan mitä halutaan vastoin yleisesti hyväksyttyjä tyylisuuntauksia. Hyviä esimerkkejä nuo monsterinastat cruiserissa, toisesta ääripäästä semislicksit enduropyörässä ja täälläkin nähdyt tempotangot maasturissa tai tarakka ja laukut maantiepyörässä. Varmasti monen mielestä väärin mutta jos se toimii niin se on voi voi niille monille.

----------


## maapaa

> tällä on yksi harvinaisen ruma plösö



Peukut tälle.

----------


## Falkonna

Eilen tuli viihdyttyä muutama tunti ulkoiluttamassa maasturia maalla ja merellä. Vähän himottaisi kokeilla jotain 27.5 + 2.8 rengasyhdistelmää jolla saavuttaisi semiläskiyden. Ehkä sitten joskus kun on taas töissä käyvä kunnon kansalainen  :Hymy:

----------


## metu81

kona rove al 2015



scott spark 40 2009

----------


## paskalokki

Jotain päivittynyt

----------


## buhvalo

Takanapa kiiltelee häiritsevästi.

----------


## Jukahia

> Takanapa kiiltelee häiritsevästi.



Jännä... Onko tuo satulaputki oikein päin vai suora... Kun se näyttää setback putkelta eteenpäin --> niinko setfront ? Toki jos on lyhkäset reidet niin varmaan ihan kiva, mutta .. jännä. Tai sitten tämä on niitä tempojuttuja mistä en mitään ymmärrä. Kun ei nyt vaan karkaisi koko pyörä alas.

----------


## ealex

Onhan sellaisia ”setfront” tolppia jopa maastokisoissa näkynyt. Tuo näyttäisi olevan Thomsonin tolpalta ”väärinpäin”, mikä maantiepyörässä onkin loogista.  :Hymy:  Reiden pituudesta nämä tuskin johtuvat, kun ”luotilanka polvesta polkimeen” – säännöllä ei ole pienintäkään järkeä. Kisakuskithan eivät nähtävästi tästä säännöstä kovin paljon välittää, mutta tokihan harrastajan "pitää" noudattaa pilkuntarkasti.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

> Onhan sellaisia ”setfront” tolppia jopa maastokisoissa näkynyt. Tuo näyttäisi olevan Thomsonin tolpalta ”väärinpäin”, mikä maantiepyörässä onkin loogista.



Jeps, Thomsoni eteenpäin ja satula melko taakse vedettynä. Kyllä se on kohillaan, mutta suora putki olisi parempi. En ole vaan alkanu säätämään. Täysjoustossa on sama set-uppi mutta se mennee keväällä uusiksi.

----------


## TPP

> Takanapa kiiltelee häiritsevästi.



Mikä Scott buhvalolla?

----------


## jcool

Rantakelit paranee koko ajan!

----------


## Ansis

Hieno Spessu. Tuohon vielä jonkun muun väriset vannenauhat . . . .

----------


## niplo

Tässä oma mankeli viime sunnuntain metsälenkillä:





Talviversiossa leveämpi takarengas (2.4 Ardent), stock-tolppa ja flattipolkimet. Keväällä taakse mahdollisesti 2015 Nobby Nic, tolpaksi vaihtuu Reverb ja polkimiin lukot.

----------


## slow

Höntsölle peukkuja.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mikä Scott buhvalolla?



Addict 10 raami, Redin 11 setillä.

----------


## TPP

> Addict 10 raami, Redin 11 setillä.



Hieno ja varmasti kevyt.
 Itselläni oli Addict R1, jäi jonkinlainen addiktio Addicteihin.

----------


## kmw

Hieno kuva hienosta läskistä tuossa ylempänä.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommosella Raadolla mennään tämä talvi. Onhan tuo kyllä jumalattoman ruma kun kuvakulma vielä pahentaa mittasuhteita, mutta eipä se haittaa ku melkeen aina on pimiä kun oon liikenteessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## devon

Vaan jos se on omiaan tarkoitukseensa niin kuka antaa tyylipisteitä?

----------


## ellmeri

> Tuommosella Raadolla mennään tämä talvi. Onhan tuo kyllä jumalattoman ruma kun kuvakulma vielä pahentaa mittasuhteita, mutta eipä se haittaa ku melkeen aina on pimiä kun oon liikenteessä.



aika persoonallinen, :Sarkastinen:  onko toi takajarrun letku hauskasti tossa pumpun vieressä ja tarviiko tollaset välitykset Ii:ssä?

Onko tuossa laukunpäällä vanhalle luurille paikka?*Hmmm* todella persoonallinen.

Ota kuvaa edestä ja ylhäältä että tulisi toi ohjaamo näytille.  Hyvä renkaat,ihan parhaat ,hyviä ajoja vaan....

----------


## slow

> *function over form*



Ei voi kuin arvostaa. Ja ei tuo oikeasti ruma ole.

----------


## Jsavilaa

No joo, ei tuo varsinaisesti ruma ole, ohjaamo vaan on suhteettoman kokoinen ko. kuvassa.  Pitää ottaa joku kuva ohjaamostakin. Siinä on pari akkupakettia stemmin alla+päällä, ei laukkua. Musta mötikkkä tuossa paketin päällä on pikkuisen taskulampun teline (kiinni vasemman kahvan vieressä tangossa).

Suunnilleen tuommosilla välityksillä ajoin onnistuneesti koko kesän (kesällä tosin 1x10, tässä 1x9) ja arvelin että kai nuilla talvella pystyy ajamaan vaikka 36t ratas takaa puuttuukin. Edessä siis 32t.

Letku on hauskasti lenkillä. Ei ollu inserttejä/helmiä yhtään hyllyssä joutilaana asennusvaiheessa ja nätimpi laittaa tuolleen kuin jättää stongan alle hirveää lenkkiä.

----------


## ellmeri

Laittele pinnoihin sellaiset putkimaiset heijastimet,näkyy hyvin! Noi isot heijastimet pitemmänpäälle wemputtaa pinnat löysälle!

----------


## Stinky

Kauden 2015 jokapaikanhöylä. Hiukan on osaa vaihtunut orggiksesta.
Muokkaus:
Vielä pieni lisäys kun sanovat että on ihan basic laitos kyseessä ja kaikki samanlaisia...
Pyörässä alkuperäistä, Runko, iskari ja keula, kampisarja, ohjainlaakeri, keskiö, jarrut(toistaiseksi) ja satulatolpan panta sekä gripit. Tätä ei myöskään ole postimyynnistä ostettu, Tampereen Rtech on kauppapaikka ja maahantuoja.

----------


## fillari-isi

Ihailtavaa siviilirohkeutta nostaa pyörä sohvalle! Vai kävitkö naapurissa kuvaamassa?

----------


## MARA84

Onko tuo satulatolpan päässä kiinni oleva muovinsuikale olevinaan penkki?
-Ei varmaan onkasempaa taida löytyä.

Mutta jokatapauksessa nätti maasturi.

----------


## Gibsy

Cubella on varmaan 200 erilaista täysjyystöö mallistossaan ja kaikki näyttää samalta.

----------


## Ansis

> Cubella on varmaan 200 erilaista täysjyystöö mallistossaan ja kaikki näyttää samalta.



Tuo on niiiiiin totta

----------


## Stinky

> Ihailtavaa siviilirohkeutta nostaa pyörä sohvalle! Vai kävitkö naapurissa kuvaamassa?



Ei ollut muita kotosalla juuri kuvanottohetkellä.. tosin tuo on meillä ihan ok. Vaimo harrastaa myös ja ymmärtää. 





> Cubella on varmaan 200 erilaista täysjyystöö mallistossaan ja kaikki näyttää samalta.



Siltikään yksikään toinen ei näytä tuolta..

----------


## Gibsy

Eipä noissa Stereoissa mun silmään juuri eroja ole.

----------


## Stinky

Silmälääkärin paikka. Tuossakin listalla sulla on 12-160mm joustavia pyöriä, 27.5" ja 29 pyörillä, hiilikuitusta, alumiinista, Crosscountrypyörää, enskapyörää, maratonpyörää. Löytyy Srammin 1x11 ja 2x10 vaihteistoa, on shimanoa, foxia, rockshoxia. Värejäkin on aikalailla puhumattakaan vaikka ohjauskulmista jne. Näkyihän tuo ensimmäinen varmasti myös sinulle? =)

----------


## IncBuff

Onpa taas järkevää inttämistä...

----------


## Stinky

> Onpa taas järkevää inttämistä...



Toisilla ei huumori riitä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onpa taas järkevää inttämistä...



No mut hei, onneks ei oo sininen eikä oranssi garmin-mainos..

Ihan siivo Cuutio  :Vink:

----------


## Marsusram

> Toisilla ei huumori riitä.



<ot>Taitaa olla n.s. Stereotypia</ot>

----------


## peruspertti

Tämmönen uusi perheenjäsen. Ja kaikilla oikeuksilla, kuten näkyy  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Silmälääkärin paikka.



Varmasti jokainen on vakuuttunut oman rakkaan pyöränsä ainutlaatuisuudesta. Vaikka se olisi Cube tai Canyon. Ei se väärin ole

----------


## Vito78

En jaksa uskoo, että ns postimyyntipyörän ostajat hakee kyydistään mitään ainutlaatuisuutta. Ainakaan ostohetkellä. Se on sit eri asia kun alkaa vaihteleen osia oman mieltymyksen suuntaan. Eiköhän ne hommata ihan järkisyistä? Oli miten oli, laitan uudesta Spectralista kuvan sohvalla kun saapuu. Vaikka tuskin sen ulkonäkö ketään yllättää...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Pyöräsi sohvalla -keskusteluun haluan osallistua. Sisällä se ei täällä onnistu kun ei rohkeus riitä. 

Kuvassa Rostsekki, joka on jo vaihtanut omistajaa ja pääsi oikein hyvään kotiin.

----------


## TANUKI

Sanoivat, että Spessu on Spessu. Samalla hintaa olisin saanut vaikka kanjonin reippaasti paremmilla osilla. Ei kyllä kaduta. Sellaineksi trailikoneeksi Stumppi 29 evo on osoittautunut. Kaiken lisäksi ainakin omaan silmään vielä helkkarin kaunis.

----------


## SammyB

> Sellaineksi trailikoneeksi Stumppi 29 evo on osoittautunut.



Komppaan kovin. Ja Tuo kyseinen konkeli taipuu todella hienosti myös hieman kovempaankin menoon.

----------


## TANUKI

> ... taipuu todella hienosti myös hieman kovempaankin menoon.



Juu, ei se paljoa kysele. Kehät alkaa vaan olemaan vähän loppuunajetut juuri kyseisestä syystä...  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^samaa mieltä. Hyvä tuolla on ajella. Jokapaikanhöylä.

----------


## peruspertti

Ei tuo Stumppi muutaman lenkin perusteella tosiaankaan mikään sohvaperuna ole  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Sitä en oo koskaan ymmärtänyt, miksi tuossakin stumpyssä kaapelit roikkuu 10 cm keskiön alapuolella. Sopiva karahka kun tuohon tarttuu niin varmasti repii kaiken irti.

----------


## peruspertti

Sama oli mulla edellisessä fsr xc masiinassa, jolla ajoin 5 vuotta melko aktiivisesti. Eipä noihin tarttunut kuin nuoskalumi  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Jos sinulle ei koskaan niin käynyt, niin tuskin se on ratkaisu ongelmaan? Sitä vaan, että tuon kaapeliviidakon voisi huomattavasti fiksumminkin järjestää.

----------


## IncBuff

Jos se olisi oikea eikä keksitty ongelma niin Spessun kokoinen valmistaja olisi varmaan korjannut sen?

----------


## miku80

joo "ongelma" ratkeaa kun ottaa toisesta päästä vaijereita/kuoria/letkuja kiinni ja vetäsee lyhemmälle mikäli häritsee.. Kyllähän tuo keskiö tuosta laskee kun hyppää pyörän selkään ja tuo kaapeliviidakko on lähempänä keskiötä eikä roiku enään niin paljon.. Ps. Muistaaksenii on vielä mun kasaama fillarikin  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Anteeksi kun toin mielipiteeni julki  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Jos se olisi oikea eikä keksitty ongelma niin Spessun kokoinen valmistaja olisi varmaan korjannut sen?



Näinhän sitä voisi luulla. Tuo kaapeleiden typerä reititys hinkkaa kaikissa Spessuissa ajan kanssa chainstayn puhki jos sitä ei suojaa. Oli jo myöhäistä, kun omassa tuon huomasin. Takuu voimassa ja liikkeestä vaan tuumattiin, että tuo on tosiaan paikka joka kannattaa suojata itse. 220€ uusi chainstay, kiitos. Se oli viimeinen Spessu tähän taloon.

----------


## TANUKI

Ainakin omassa Stumpissa tuli setti rungonsuojatarroja mukaan, joilla sitten suojasin juuri nuo vaijereidenhankauskohdat. Toi keskiön alapuolen kaapeliviidakko ei ole pahemmin menoa haitannut. Menevät nimittäin melkein piukoiksi, kun jousto on pohjissa. Eivätkä oikeen tunnu keräävänkään muuta kuin havunneulasia syksyisin.  :Hymy:

----------


## scf_

> Näinhän sitä voisi luulla. Tuo kaapeleiden typerä reititys hinkkaa kaikissa Spessuissa ajan kanssa chainstayn puhki jos sitä ei suojaa. Oli jo myöhäistä, kun omassa tuon huomasin. Takuu voimassa ja liikkeestä vaan tuumattiin, että tuo on tosiaan paikka joka kannattaa suojata itse. 220€ uusi chainstay, kiitos. Se oli viimeinen Spessu tähän taloon.



Ei ole takuuasia eikä "ongelma" pyörämerkkiä vaihtamalla korjaannu, muillakin kaapeleita vedetty rungon ulkopuolelle. Nyt kun tiedät tuon niin suojaat kohdat missä kaapelit ottaa kontaktia runkoon, tässä ja seuraavassa Spessussa.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Ei ole takuuasia eikä "ongelma" pyörämerkkiä vaihtamalla korjaannu, muillakin kaapeleita vedetty rungon ulkopuolelle. Nyt kun tiedät tuon niin suojaat kohdat missä kaapelit ottaa kontaktia runkoon, tässä ja seuraavassa Spessussa.



Se on suunnitteluvirhe, jos valmis pyörä nirhaa rungon poikki, koska jarruletkut on vedetty päin honkia. Mitään suojatarroja ei mukana tullut. Missään ei asiasta mainita.

Kuvasta ei vissiin välity se, että tuo on jo syönyt seinämän lähes poikki. Yhden kesän ajoilla. En huutele takuun perään siksi, että maalia on hinkkaantunut pois.

Missä muussa pyörässä on sama ongelma? Ei ole ainakaan Konan, Radonin, Feltin tai Trekin pyörissä tullut vastaan. Se, että kaapelit vedetään ulkopuolelta, ei tosiaankaan ole syy tuohon. Syy on huonossa suunnittelussa. Tuon voisi välttää letkun kiinnityspisteitä muuttamalla.

Seuraavaa Spessua ei edelleenkään tule.

----------


## Antza44

^Toi on muutes semmonen periaatteen paikka, että itse olisin pistänyt kuvat kiertoon Spessulle johonkin ylempään osastoon. Enkä olisi tyytynyt jälleenmyyjän kantaan.
Tuossa keväällä tuli testattua Shimanon XT pakan ja ketjun takuuta Suomessa ja Saksassa. Kaksi XT 10 pakkaa hajosi alumiini spiderin murruttua ekan ketjun aikana ja ketjut mutkalle. Suomalainen jälleen myyjä totesi, että takuu ei korjaa välillistä vauriota eli ketjua, mutta Saksan kauppiaalta tuli molemmat uutta.

----------


## VitaliT

ei löytynyt sopivan kokoista sohva, mutta punka lyöty
just kasautuu

----------


## slow

Vitalilla kahden läskin taktiikka.

Rumia ei kumpikaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Läskit on kyl makeita✌☺

----------


## VitaliT

> kahden läskin taktiikka.



  se on se tunne kun baari iltaan jälkeen, heräät kahden läskin välistä

----------


## TeroreT

[IMG][/IMG]

Trek Stache, eilen Paloheinän metsissä. 29" jäykkäperä trail-käyttöön, XC ajossakin menee.

----------


## Juuno

Hieno pyörä ja kuva. On kuin olisit pyörän marenkiin tällännyt.

----------


## miku80

Enduro sai kuitukiekot..

----------


## noniinno

^...hieno peli. Ajaisin.

----------


## Iglumies

> Enduro sai kuitukiekot..



Värimaailma sais ehkä olla vähän hillitympi, muuten kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllä mä ton anteeksi annan.

----------


## kmw

Hieno räikeänmusta!

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Enduro sai kuitukiekot..*nips*



Hieno on.

----------


## Munarello

Ensi kesän kulkupeli. Ei ole ajettu metriäkään joten säädöt on mitä sattuu. Polkimetkin vielä puuttuu.

----------


## LJL

> Hieno räikeänmusta!



On.. Lähestulkoon häiritsee harmaa etulimppu. Onko takakiekossa vielä laput kiinni?  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

> Onko takakiekossa vielä laput kiinni?



Ei sentää, telineen lappuset näkyy..

----------


## LJL

Joo näin epäillytkään en, vaan oli ns. humorismia

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ensi kesän kulkupeli.



Kyllä celeste on kaikesta huolimatta hieno väri! Pyöränkin muotoilu on ilman muodikkaita kommervenkkejä eli kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessa asiallinen. Logotkaan eivät huuda suurin ja kiiltävin kirjaimin eikä tricoloreakaan ole yliannosteltu.

PS Ihmettelin ensin pitkään mikä ihmeen viritys jostain läpikuultavasta muovimateriaalista on kiinnitetty aivan omituiseen paikkaan satulankannattimen etupuolelle...

----------


## elasto

> On.. Lähestulkoon häiritsee harmaa etulimppu. Onko takakiekossa vielä laput kiinni?



Hieno on kyllä Mikun enduro! Mustan etulimpun lisäksi vielä musta ketju niin alkaa olla värikoodaus kohdallaan.

----------


## mehukatti

Vähän päivitystä. 1X voimansiirto Wolftoothin rattaalla, joka näyttää aika kivalta FSA:n täyshiilarikampiin pultattuna. Takapakkana 11-32 Shimano XT, joka toimii täysin ongelmitta lyhythäkkisen Ultegra 6700:n kanssa. Interwebistä löytyi tämäkin vinkki. Vastaa siis täysin SRAM CX1:stä murto-osan kustannuksella. Schwalbe Marathon Winterit (35mm) tänä talvena ekaa kertaa tubelessina ja olosuhteista riippuen 2.6-3.0bar paineilla, joka tekee niistä tosi mukavat. Jäästä röpelöisellä pyörätiellä pyörä menee kuin ilmatyynyjen päällä ottaen huomioon renkaan leveys. Stanin litkut kun on sisällä, niin ei tarvi miettiä edes puhkeamista, kun rengas paikkaa itse itsensä.

----------


## MRa

Hiano Salsa.  Mitä olet tykänny noista Stanin kehistä? Saako noita jostain valmiina kiekkosettinä?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On hieno 👍

----------


## LJL

Pirteä salsa. Montako zähneä on eturattaassa..? 11sp ultegra 11-32 toimii joten varmasti 10sp 11-32 XT:kin

----------


## miku80

XC-konkeli Stumpjumper Comp Carbon tuunattuna kuitukiekoin ja S-Worksin kuitutangolla.. Mukavaa vastapainoa Endurolle...

----------


## TANUKI

Oma cyclo sai "värikoodatut" pullotelineet  :Hymy:

----------


## MrValdemar

Cuben ulkoilutusta tänään Vuorentaustassa
http://img.gg/E2MtB9d

----------


## Roetoes

Bianchin ohjaustanko näyttää vähän erilaiselta. Droppikin aika reilu. Hieno kyllä.

----------


## Landy

Tällä mennään... hymy korvissa.

----------


## Munarello

> Bianchin ohjaustanko näyttää vähän erilaiselta. Droppikin aika reilu. Hieno kyllä.



Jos tarkoitit tuota minun Via Nironea niin se on täysin tehtaan vakiokamoilla. Edelleenkään metriäkään ei ole ajettu vaan palikat on ruuvattu mutulla sinnepäin. Matkahuollon paketista kaivettaessa satulaputki ja etukiekko olivat molemmat irroitettu ja tanko käännetty sivuun, jotta mahtuisi romut lootaan.

Edit: Sitä olen miettinyt, että miksi siinä on ne neljä valkoista puolaa molemmissa kiekoissa?

----------


## PuffySticker

> Edit: Sitä olen miettinyt, että miksi siinä on ne neljä valkoista puolaa molemmissa kiekoissa?



Mulla on Bianchin 29er Kumassa samat. Mutta lisäksi vakio-osat muutenkin valkoisina. Ja jopa penkki. Sehän onkin kiva pestä saippualla tai jopa liuottimella joka ajon jälkeen.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Sitä olen miettinyt, että miksi siinä on ne neljä valkoista puolaa molemmissa kiekoissa?



Ymmärtääkseni puhtaasti esteettisistä syistä. Erottuu muista ja näyttää makeelta kahvilaan kruisaillessa. Nopeuttaa venttiilin löytymistä.

PS Muistelen nähneeni myös punaisia "erivärisiä" puolia (joten syy ei ilmeisesti liity "bianchi"-sanaan).

----------


## J T K

Eipä näytä olevan venttiilit valkoisten pinnojen kohdalla. Mutta kait siinä on jotain muuta syvempää merkitystä, mitä ei vaan tavis tajua  :Hymy: 

Kyllä on mehukatin Warbird makea kokonaisuus. Miku80:n Stumppi lienee jo laittoman kevyt?

----------


## JackOja

> Eipä näytä olevan venttiilit valkoisten pinnojen kohdalla. Mutta kait siinä on jotain muuta syvempää merkitystä, mitä ei vaan tavis tajua



Mutta venttiilithän ovat _tismalleen_ vastapäätä noita valkoisia pinnoja. Kun valkoiset pinnat ovat kohti lattiaa venttiili on ylhäällä valmiina vastaanottamaan pumppausta.
 Nerokasta ja kätevää  :Hymy:

----------


## PuffySticker

Paitsi että... Mun tsykässä ei ole vastapäätä, eikä edes 90° kulmassa venttiileihin. Ehkä ne vaan mokaili Taiwanissa...

----------


## JackOja

^katos vaan, dorka kiekon kasaaja on luullut, että se on ihan sejasama mihinkä kohtaan ne laittaa.

----------


## PuffySticker

Starbucks-effect, eli tarjoilija kirjoittaa nimen mukiin tahallaan päin helvettiä koska se on tylsän duunin ja matalan palkan katkeroittama, kun taas asiakkaat keskimäärin edustavat korkeaa elintasoa ja siksi niitä ottaa päähän juuri tuollaiset merkityksettömät asiat.

----------


## elasto

> Miku80:n Stumppi lienee jo laittoman kevyt?



Tuo taitaa muuten olla Enduro eikä Stumppi, mutta kevyt se on varmasti.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Tuo taitaa muuten olla Enduro eikä Stumppi, mutta kevyt se on varmasti.



Taitaa muuten olla Stumppi eikä Enduro...

----------


## elasto

> Taitaa muuten olla Stumppi eikä Enduro...



Heh, riippuu tietty kumpaa kuvaa tarkoittaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Tässä kun oli melkein peräkkäin Enduro ja kovaperäinen Stumppi.

Itse kuolasin vielä sitä Enduroa.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Heh, riippuu tietty kumpaa kuvaa tarkoittaa.  Tässä kun oli melkein peräkkäin Enduro ja kovaperäinen Stumppi.
> 
> Itse kuolasin vielä sitä Enduroa.



Näinpä  Tuli pakottava tarve näsäviisastella

----------


## jarit

Madone kiekko- ja jarru päivityksen jälkeen.
Nyt saa tulla kesä  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Oon niin tykästynyt tanwall-renkaisiin että piti maasturiinkin laittaa sellaiset:



Caniksen kuvio on aika lailla vastaava kuin RalliRane, ehkä aavistuksen korkeampi kuitenkin.

----------


## jojo^^

Esitellään tää vaihteeks täälläkin. Mustaa kumia ja satulaa huutaa kevääks sekä kevyemmän näköistä eturieskaa.

----------


## macco

> Oon niin tykästynyt tanwall-renkaisiin että piti maasturiinkin laittaa sellaiset:
> 
> 
> 
> Caniksen kuvio on aika lailla vastaava kuin RalliRane, ehkä aavistuksen korkeampi kuitenkin.



Helemi. Sopii yllättävän hyvin nuo renkaat.

----------


## PuffySticker

Plussalla brassailevaa koodausta..._ [Pun int.]_

----------


## Jasu

Tuli leikittyä salamalla ja samalla ikuistettua kulkupelit. 

BMC Supertrail ST01



BMC Fourstroke FS01



Pivot Mach 6



Felt Double Double 30

----------


## Entropyyh

^Komiat on kuvat

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Sullahan on arsenaali Wou🚴😊🔝

----------


## LJL

Jasulla on upeimmat kuvat hetkeen, ja myös hienot pyörät!!

----------


## Gibsy

Kuuluuko Pivoteissa aina olla vähintään 10 cm stemmi?

----------


## Jasu

Pivotissa on 40mm Easton Haven stemmi. Kuva vähän vääristää.

----------


## olliii

Kanadalaisilla made in Taiwaneilla jatketaan edelleen. Ja vielä kakskutosella kaiken kukkuraks!

----------


## Mr Hyde

Tällainen tuli viime viikolla taloon:







8 vuoden merkkiuskollisuuden jälkeen on hyvä kokeilla jotain uutta, eikä ole vanhaa ikävä.

----------


## stumpe

Makee cruzi! Varmaa ihan noppeekin... Mitä vaaka näyttää?

----------


## JackOja

> Tällainen tuli viime viikolla taloon:
> snip:<Tallboy>



Onpas hieno!

Täydellisyyttä olisi jos jostain saisi nuo kehien tarrat tuolla samalla värillä kuin rungon teksti?





> 8 vuoden merkkiuskollisuuden jälkeen on hyvä kokeilla jotain uutta, eikä ole vanhaa ikävä.



Et sit rupea haukkumaan sitä entistä merkkiä täällä  :Vink:

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Makee cruzi! Varmaa ihan noppeekin... Mitä vaaka näyttää?



Kiitos. Nopea ja ketterä on. Kesärenkailla se oli 11,5. Pike antaa painossa vähän tasoitusta.

----------


## kauris

Kiekot näyttää kyllä keskimmäisessä kuvassa todella isoilta runkoon nähden. Varsinkin, kun vertaa edelliseen postaukseen eli perinteiseen 26-pyörään.

----------


## 0201346

syksyllä jäi pyörä seisomaan kun into loppu kesken, mut nyt taas jostai vähä koitetaa kaivaa innostusta lajiin uudestaan (pyyhkästää pölyt päältä pois  :Cool: ) ni paiskataa syksynen kuva ja samassa setupissa vieläki paitsi nastarenkaat alla...
eli vanhaa tekniikkaa, 26" trekin fuel ex 8 vuodelta 2009, pisteosia päivitelty lähinnä:

----------


## Ana75

Mr Hyden SC on kyllä komea!

----------


## slow

^Tämä. Peukaloita.

----------


## VesaP

Cyclocrossari omimmassa elementissään eli krossikisassa...tai eiku... nojoo. Anyway. Pyörästä siis kuva.

----------


## Polun tukko

Loman päättymisen kunniaksi saapui uusi kihnutin

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos. Nopea ja ketterä on. Kesärenkailla se oli 11,5. Pike antaa painossa vähän tasoitusta.



Onko tuo siis se lyhytjoustoinen Tallboy ja Pike keulana? Ilmeisesti custom valinta. Paljonko joustoa?

----------


## elasto

Onko Hyde vaihtanu Spessulta Cruzille töihin?  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno on kyllä tuo korkea poika.

Mitä on muuten pisteosat? Tuli tuosta 0201346:n viestistä mieleen.

Polun tukolla komea Kona ja VesaP:n kissalla hieno photobombaus.

----------


## Mannavelli

Onhan komiat Kona ja Banshee tällä sivulla. Prosessi lienee 153?

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Onko tuo siis se lyhytjoustoinen Tallboy ja Pike keulana? Ilmeisesti custom valinta. Paljonko joustoa?



On custom valinta, Hi5bikessa kasattu. Keulassa 120 mm joustoa.

----------


## 0201346

> Mitä on muuten pisteosat? Tuli tuosta 0201346:n viestistä mieleen.



Pisteosiks lasken tollasia yksittäisiä päivityksiä alkuperäsestä (mikä lie oikee termi)  :Leveä hymy:  lähinnä tanko, satulatolppa, kiekot, stemmi, gripit...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jatketaan "sieluttomien saksalaisten markettipyörien" esittelyä. Fillari on muuten valmis tulevan kesän koitoksiin, mutta noista renkaista (2.2" Speedking) en oo ihan vakuuttunut. Tarkoitus oli hakea vähän leveämpää ja hyvin rullaavaa kisarengasta, mutta vaikuttavat aika rimpuloilta nämä Speedkingit...

----------


## Polun tukko

> Onhan komiat Kona ja Banshee tällä sivulla. Prosessi lienee 153?



153DL kyllä. Kieltämättä lumet vois jo alkaa häviämään

----------


## noniinno

Akilla nopean näköinen Cube ja hirvikoon pyöräksi kevyt. Itsellä lähes vastaava, mutta Blackline ja ei ihan noin köykäinen.. Oletko miettinyt Thunderburteja? Itse vaiheilen niiden hankkimista. Ovaalin eturattaan hankin jo, kun ovat isojen poikien kertoman mukaan toimivia. Lightcyclesin vanteet?

----------


## LJL

Hojjj sanoi mustalainen kun alle 9kg kaksysitäysjouston näki!! Huikeaa osaa mm. stemmi. Hauska tuo jousituksen lukitushärpäke tangossa, ei joudu vasurin peukku työttömäksi vaikka 1x10 onkin  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Oletko miettinyt Thunderburteja? Itse vaiheilen niiden hankkimista. Ovaalin eturattaan hankin jo, kun ovat isojen poikien kertoman mukaan toimivia. Lightcyclesin vanteet?



Jos Thunderburtia olis tarjolla 2.2-tuumaisena, olisin jo ostanut moiset. 2.1" ei oikein nappaa, kun on jo tottunut ajelemaan leveemmillä... Mutta ehkä Burteille pitäisi silti antaa mahdollisuus, kiitokset vinkistä!

Cubessa on äärikevyttä osaa oikeastaan vain AX-tanko ja -stemmi (110-millinen stemmi + 680 mm leveä tanko yhteensä 165 g), AX-tolppa ja Beckerin penkki (penkki + tolppa (360 mm x 31.6 mm) yhteensä 180 g) sekä Eggbeaterin polkimet (170 g). Lisäksi Next SL:n kammet (n. 440 g 32-piikkisellä rattaalla), XX:n 11-36 pakka (210 g) ja kiekot (Extraliten navat, CX-Ray/Superspoke-pinnat ja LB:n kehät, 1270 g) ovat kohtuu kevyitä.

Mutta sen verran tuli Cubea viritellessä tutustuttua nykypalikoihin, että 8.5-kiloinen 29-xc-täpäri onnistuisi jo helposti. Ja jos oikein innostuisi virittelemään, niin todennäköisesti myös 7.x onnistuisi. Mutta siinä saattaisi olla tarvetta sortua jo sellaisiin toimiin, joita joku ehkä pitäisi ajo-ominaisuuksien uhraamisena...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jäsen LJL:llä on kyky kirjoitella kommentteja, jotka nostavat spontaanin hymyn huulille. Niin kävi nytkin. Vaimo tossa vieressä kysyi, että mikäs noin naurattaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Jos minä vastaavasti luen jäsen Korpelan juttuja, mulla taas vaimo sanoo että ei saa kysyä miten muka voisi vielä keventää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Hankisääski. Ehdotuksia kevennyskohteista poislukien ISP't otetaan vastaan.

----------


## LJL

No jarrulevyt voisi ainakin vaihtaa kevyempiin... Melkoiset ankkurit näyttää olevan  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

> Hankisääski. Ehdotuksia kevennyskohteista poislukien ISP't otetaan vastaan.



Tupit?

----------


## kauris

Pienemmät kiekot  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

Petterille grammapeliä: Vaihda Garmin + teline Polarin v800:aan  :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Crestin kehät vaikka kiinankuitukehiin. Lähtee yhteensä joku 100g (mutta on paljon jämerämmät)

----------


## T_2

> Pienemmät kiekot



Tämä tuli kans ekana mieleen. Muuten iskarien kaukolukitukset, pulloteline ja mittari pois. Jarrulevyjen pultteja voinee vähentää. Ja sitten vielä vaihdevaijerit ja jarruletkut minimiin. Ei maksa mitään! Tangon päistä voi jättää korkit pois jos keventely menee terveyden edelle, mutta tuota ei voi suositella kellekkään.

----------


## maapaa

> Ehdotuksia kevennyskohteista poislukien ISP't otetaan vastaan.



-Kuitukammet
-Linkuttomat akselit
-Munanvatkaimet mallia 11

Paljonkos Ellilälle on siunaantunut pituutta?

----------


## miku80

> -Kuitukammet



Näköjään on xx1 kammet on paikalla joten kuituset ovat.. Rallinaaman next kammet direct mount rattaalla tais olla peräti pari sataa grammaa kevyemmät kun aikanaan noita punnitsin..

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> No jarrulevyt voisi ainakin vaihtaa kevyempiin... Melkoiset ankkurit näyttää olevan



Niin, voisi tosiaan dremelöidä noista levyistä ylimääräistä materiaalia veks.





> Tupit?



Tupeilla tai nauhoilla lähtis tosiaan edullisimmat grammat.





> Petterille grammapeliä: Vaihda Garmin + teline Polarin v800:aan



Ei tuu mulle enää Polaria.





> Crestin kehät vaikka kiinankuitukehiin. Lähtee yhteensä joku 100g (mutta on paljon jämerämmät)



Nuo on olleet harkinnassa.





> Tämä tuli kans ekana mieleen. Muuten iskarien kaukolukitukset, pulloteline ja mittari pois. Jarrulevyjen pultteja voinee vähentää. Ja sitten vielä vaihdevaijerit ja jarruletkut minimiin. Ei maksa mitään! Tangon päistä voi jättää korkit pois jos keventely menee terveyden edelle, mutta tuota ei voi suositella kellekkään.



Iskarit on aikanaan valittu nimenomaan lukituksiensa vuoksi, pullo ja teline ovat kevyemmät kuin reppu selässä. Vaijerit ja letkun on määrämitoissa.





> -Kuitukammet
> -Linkuttomat akselit
> -Munanvatkaimet mallia 11
> 
> Paljonkos Ellilälle on siunaantunut pituutta?



Vatkaimilla lähtis tosiaan satoja grammoja, mutta kun oon tykästynyt noihin Timeihin. 176 senttiä...





> Näköjään on xx1 kammet on paikalla joten kuituset ovat.. Rallinaaman next kammet direct mount rattaalla tais olla peräti pari sataa grammaa kevyemmät kun aikanaan noita punnitsin..



NEXTejä tosiaan aikanaan speksasin painonsa ja muunneltavuuksiensa vuoksi muta se tolkuton hintalappu.....

----------


## paternoster

Että tämmöttinen kikotin. Kun pyörähistoria on lyijynraskaita hyrpiittejä, karmeimpia maastopyörän nimellä myytyjä romuja ja edellisenä hankintana onniwannin talousläski lienee tämä se lisäys talliin joilloin voin sanoa omistavani yhden "oikean" fillarin. Eipä vaineskaan, idea kunnollisesta lenkkipöörästä jolla passaisi mukavasti rullailla niin huonoilla päällysteillä kuin pienemmillä sorateilläkin oli muhinut jo jonkin aikaa. Varmasti tarkoitukseeni parempiakin fillareita löytyy mutta kun en muusta tiedä niin tähän olen tyytyväinen. Teräsrove tuntui hetimiten ensitestistiajosta lähtien siltä oikealta ja nyt muutaman lyhyen lenkin ja pienen säätelyn jälkeen tunne on vain vahvistunut. Jakkara on vaihtunut Brooksin B17 sohvaan ja etulokarikin tulee vielä turattua kiinni mutta taidan värkätä siihen vielä pienen roiskeläpän jatkoksi, josko vähentäisi voimansiirtoon kulkeutuva hiekan määrää.

----------


## LJL

> Niin, voisi tosiaan dremelöidä noista levyistä ylimääräistä materiaalia veks



Ööh  :Leveä hymy:  Varmistan, että en toki ollut tosissani (aika kepoisilta noi levyt vaikuttaa eikä nyt muutenkaan mikään paras kevennyskohde)... Paljonko muuten tällä hetkellä on tuon kokoonpanon paino, hätyytelläänkö Korpelaa?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Joo olin kyllä aavistelevinani sarkasmia. Ei herttinen tuo ole lähelläkään Korpelan Cuben painoa: se käy selväksi jo vertaamalla vaikkapa  EC90 kannattimen ja Tune-penkin yhteispainoa Akin vastaavaan kokoonpanoon...

----------


## LJL

Joo on kyllä Akilla semmoinen putkiosaosasto ettei luultavasti ole Suomessa toista. Itse ajattelin ensi kaudeksi kokeilla Ghostin maasturiin 3T:n putkipalikoita ja samoin kommunistivormulaa, on nimittäin sen verran sexy... Siitä enemmän tuolla pyöräprojektissa jahka jotakin kerrottavaa on.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä tuoretta kuvaa tuosta putkiosastosta tämänpäiväisen lenkin jäljiltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Nnnnööyyy!!! Eih  :Leveä hymy:  Mites se nyt noin??

----------


## Tank Driver

Tsiisöskraist! Onko mies ehjä?

----------


## CamoN

Eipä olisi uskonut.

----------


## LJL

Jos 600mm leveys riittää mulla olisi edullisesti 7+ kosmeettisessa kunnossa oleva käytetty mutta ihan hyvä/kevyt Syntacen cuitustonga... Paitsi se on OS eli ei taida tuon ax lightnessin stemmin kanssa keskustella (?)

----------


## Sisu

Tämmönen tuli kasattua:

----------


## stumpe

Kiekot mätsää hienosti salsaan. Paljonko joustoja ja mikä HTA?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sisulla komee Heppavaras

----------


## kmw

Sisulla pyöräpäheyttä parahaimmillaan.

Kona tuossa ylempänä miellyttää silmää ja on varppina pätevä värkki läskin kaveriksi. Vastaavalla kombolla elän tyytyväisenä omaa vaatimatonta pyöräilyelämääni  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tossa AX:n tangossa täytyi olla valmistusvika. Se kesti alkulenkin normitärskyt moitteetta, mutta kelvikikkailussa se hajosi. Koskin enduroheebot on yhteislenkeillä yrittäneet opettaa mua keulimaan, ja lähes poikkeuksetta ongelmana on ollut puuttuva rohkeus päästää painopiste riittävän taakse. No, tänään se piste painui vähän liiankin taakse, kun vasen puoli tangosta jäi keulan ylös nykäisemisen seurauksena käteen.  :Hymy:  Tankoa ei ole kertaakaan kolaroitu, joten ei sen tuolla tavalla pitäisi tietenkään napsahtaa, vaikka olisi 20-grammainen. Ja ainakin aiemmin on kohtuullisen hyvin uskaltanut luottaa siihen, että AX-Lightnessin palikat on laatukamaa.

Lähettelin jo kyselyä asiasta eteenpäin. Odotellaan, mitä vastaavat...

Kiitokset tarjouksesta LJL:lle, mutta mulla on hyllyssä Cuben alkuperäinen Syntacen stemmi-tanko-yhdistelmä, joten enköhän ota sen taas käyttöön vähäksi aikaa.

edit: Onpa hieno Salsa tossa ylempänä! Ja Petterin Scotti näyttää nopeelta!

----------


## Sisu

Horsethief joustaa peräpäästä 120mm ja keula 130mm ja Reverb 125mm  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## makkopaa

Syysaleista hommatulla Canyonilla on tullut liukasteltua.

----------


## stumpe

> Horsethief joustaa peräpäästä 120mm ja keula 130mm ja Reverb 125mm



ihan nokkela vastaus viimeiseen kysymykseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Snowdog85

``Tässä tuoretta kuvaa tuosta putkiosastosta tämänpäiväisen lenkin jäljiltä.  :Hymy: ``


lightness.. nimestä luulis, että ei sil oleka tarkoitus olla kestävä, enemän kevyt? Homma Raceface SIXc, niin sitä onkelma ei enä tule.

----------


## Dalmore

Lynskey M290, välillä tälläkin kun on tuo läskeily vetänyt suurimman osan talviajoista.

----------


## TANUKI

⇑ Titaniumia, komia!  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

> Ei tuu mulle enää Polaria.



Eikä mulle.

----------


## Concorde

Tiksu - on the beach.



Ja closeup oikeammilla väreillä

----------


## frp

^On kyllä jotenkin hieno ja tasapainoinen kokonaisuus. Kaikissa nurkissa samanlainen pyöristys...

edit. Mutta eikö tuon ohaustangon voisi kiertää stemmin kanssa linjaan, siirtää vaihtajat ja sitten vaikka poistaa pari koroketta stemmin alta ja lopputulos olisi suunnilleen sama?

----------


## Concorde

Joo. Taidan tosin kääntää tankoa vähän ylöspäin ja passata sitten kaffat suoriksi JA jättää avaruudettimet vielä... Läskillä ottaa muuten vatsa liikaa vastaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## zander

Hieno Storck! Tanko-stemmi-avaruudetin kokonaisuus tökkii hiukan silmään  :Vink:

----------


## haedon

Oujee!!! Storckia on tullut kuolattua jonkin aikaa.  :Sarkastinen: Eikai siinä muuta kuin tangon kulmassa hieman sanomista....aijuu Concorde ehtikin jo korjaamaan.

----------


## LJL

Onko kyllä sellainen storck että jolalaadi-duu!! Erotiikkaa.

Tuosta stongasta, että eikös noilla asetuksilla saa lähes mahdollisimman korkean vaakaotteen stongasta ja kaffoilta sitten syvempää asentoa. En tiedä toimisiko itselle, on ton oman krossarin Ritsey Evokurvan kanssa vielä tutustumiskausi meneillään vaikka 1500km tulikin syksyllä ajettua.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Dalmore # Tosi tyylikäs 👍🆒

----------


## Concorde

Ja koska totuus™ löytyy kaurapuuron lisäksi fillarifoorumilta, niin yhden pysähdyksen taktiikalla varastoon ja tällaisena ulos.



Ei töki enää niin silmiin. Kilometrit tosin sitten vasta osoittaa, mihin se lopulta asettuu...

----------


## crcm

> Tossa AX:n tangossa täytyi olla valmistusvika. Se kesti alkulenkin normitärskyt moitteetta, mutta kelvikikkailussa se hajosi. Koskin enduroheebot on yhteislenkeillä yrittäneet opettaa mua keulimaan, ja lähes poikkeuksetta ongelmana on ollut puuttuva rohkeus päästää painopiste riittävän taakse. No, tänään se piste painui vähän liiankin taakse, kun vasen puoli tangosta jäi keulan ylös nykäisemisen seurauksena käteen.  Tankoa ei ole kertaakaan kolaroitu, joten ei sen tuolla tavalla pitäisi tietenkään napsahtaa, vaikka olisi 20-grammainen. *Ja ainakin aiemmin on kohtuullisen hyvin uskaltanut luottaa siihen, että AX-Lightnessin palikat on laatukamaa.*
> 
> Lähettelin jo kyselyä asiasta eteenpäin. Odotellaan, mitä vastaavat...
> 
> Kiitokset tarjouksesta LJL:lle, mutta mulla on hyllyssä Cuben alkuperäinen Syntacen stemmi-tanko-yhdistelmä, joten enköhän ota sen taas käyttöön vähäksi aikaa.
> 
> edit: Onpa hieno Salsa tossa ylempänä! Ja Petterin Scotti näyttää nopeelta!



Eikös sinulla mennyt tuo stemmikin aikoinaan vaihtoon jonkun valmistusvirheen (murtuman) takia? Kaksi hylsyä saisi mut ainakin vaihtamaan merkkiä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eikös sinulla mennyt tuo stemmikin aikoinaan vaihtoon jonkun valmistusvirheen (murtuman) takia? Kaksi hylsyä saisi mut ainakin vaihtamaan merkkiä.



Oikein muistat, mutta tässä vedetään nyt ankarasti mutkia suoriksi.  :Hymy:  Omasta mielestäni se "halkeama" oli ollut siinä uudesta asti, mutta kun väki alkoi sitä jonain kesänä Tahkolla syynätä, päädyin lähettämään valokuvan valmistajalle. Ja valmistaja oli sitten sitä mieltä, että vaihdetaan varmuuden vuoksi uuteen.

Kun se "halkeama" löytyi, sen jälkeen stemmi pääsikin sitten kunnon testiin, kun tankoa väänneltiin useamman kehonrakentajan toimesta kaikkiin suuntiin. Minkäänlaista liikettä ei siinä särössä saatu kuitenkaan aikaan. Saattoi siis olla pelkkä lakkahalkeama, ja se stemmi olisi todennäköisesti kestänyt mun varovaiset ajot ikuisuuksiin asti... Ja kaiken lisäksi se vanha stemmi oli mun mielestä oleellisesti nätimpi kuin tämä uudempi, joten jälkikäteen ajateltuna olisin jättänyt vaihtamatta, jos olisin tiennyt.

Mutta lyhyesti: oikeassa olet, stemmi on vaihdettu.  :Hymy: 

edit: Sitä paitsi se eka stemmi oli proto, sillä AX ei vielä silloin tarjonnut stemmiä maastokäyttöön. Kysyin heiltä, josko voisivat vähän vahvistaa maantiestemmiään, jotta uskaltaisin ajaa sillä maastossa, niin suostuivat sitten sellaisen tekemään.

----------


## CamoN

Viritin täsmäaseistusta 38,9km työmatkatempoon. Ensitestien perusteella voi lähteä jatkossa haastamaan vaikka mopopoikia, kun ei siellä ole ennenkään nöyrrytty kuin satunnaiselle sähköpyöräilijälle.



Ilman polkimia ja pulloja 7,96kg.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hemmetin hieno Scotti CamoNilla!

----------


## Mihail

On kyllä just eikä melkein!

----------


## Concorde

Toi skotti syö mopopoikia välipalaksi  :Leveä hymy:  

Hiano!

----------


## noniinno

ISOpeukku, CamoN

----------


## kaakku

Omassa tyylilajissaan varsin komea kulkupeli Camoonilla. Miten/millaisilla asetuksilla/taikakeinoilla tuo kuva on otettu? Hieno!

----------


## CamoN

Virallisesti tekniikkaa sanotaan varmaan valomaalaukseksi. Kamera jalustalla ja 10 sekunnin valotuksen ajan tussutellen taskulampulla sinne sun tänne pimeässä tilassa. Tein näkymättömyystempun ja kävelin tuosta pyörän takaa valotuksen aikana. Eikä tämä kyseinen ruutu ollut ihan ensimmäinen otos, se vaatii vähän kokeilua että saa valon voimakkuuden ja osuvuuden kohdalleen.

----------


## ViliA

Pieniä päivityksiä omaan rotkoon. Siirrytty 1x10 systeemiin ja takuuna vaihtoivat keulan liukuputket tuollaisiin kullan värisiin. Ja onpa nuo ISP:tkin uudet.


Ja aivan älyttömän makea Skotti tuossa ylhäällä.....wau

----------


## KnuutV

Tumputin lenkillä ja otin pikaisen foton.



Runko: Hammerhead Thumper + Monarch Plus RC3
Keula: White Brothers Loop 140mm
Kiekot: Superstar Tactic Trail + Switch EVO + DT Revolution
Kammet: Shimano XT + Superstar I/O ratas (32T)
Vaihteet: Sram X9
Pakka: Joku Sram 11-36 + OneUp 42T
Jarrut: Deore
Tolppa: KS supernatural
Tango ja stemmi 720mm ja 50mm

----------


## Xizor

> Tumputin lenkillä ja otin pikaisen foton.



Nopeasti kun luki vaan otsikon, niin ei ollut ihan varmuutta,  että kuinka rohkeeta kuvaa on tulossa... :-D

----------


## ViliA

ai jumalauta kahvit luurin päälle

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niinpä👍👌😁 Hieno pöörä

----------


## ellmeri

Hauskan oloinen tumputin ja kun tuumailin että onko siinä isorinkula edessä vai näyttääkö vaan?

Mikä koko kun satulankiskot aika edessä,näyttää nopeelta mutkissa varmaan.

----------


## KnuutV

> Hauskan oloinen tumputin ja kun tuumailin että onko siinä isorinkula edessä vai näyttääkö vaan?
> 
> Mikä koko kun satulankiskot aika edessä,näyttää nopeelta mutkissa varmaan.



29ereita on molemmat kiekot, kuva vääristää. M kokoinen runko 175cm pätkälle. Eilen kasattu fillari, että satula hakee vielä paikkaansa.

----------


## stumpe

jatketaan 29 AM vehkeillä. Saapui tänään. Päivityksiä tulossa..

----------


## ellmeri

Kulkeeko Tumputin MTBCF:n porukoissa? ajattelin vaan...jotenkin tykästyin tosta. :Cool:

----------


## Liivi

Tälläinen pyörä tuli taloon

----------


## KnuutV

Hieno toi Stevens!

En oo MTBFC:n lenkeille joutanu, ehkä kesempänä joutaa...





> Kulkeeko Tumputin MTBCF:n porukoissa? ajattelin vaan...jotenkin tykästyin tosta.

----------


## kauris

> Tälläinen pyörä tuli taloon
> 
> [IM*]http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15207[/IMG]



Kuva ei näy tuolla tavoin.
Ohjetta:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...stalle-nettiin

----------


## IncBuff

Niin sanotusti vasara eli käyttöesine jonka ulkonäöllä tai muullakaan ei ole niin väliä kunhan toimii.

----------


## noniinno

> jatketaan 29 AM vehkeillä. Saapui tänään. Päivityksiä tulossa..



Ihmeellinen tuo iskarin kiinnitys kampeen.. (tähän hymiö) hieno väri hienossa pyörässä!

----------


## stumpe

> Ihmeellinen tuo iskarin kiinnitys kampeen.. (tähän hymiö) hieno väri hienossa pyörässä!



joo ehkä kammet olisi voinu asemoida toisin  :Leveä hymy:  mutta kiitos. Taitaa tää oranssi/sininen olla tän kauden mainstreamväri mutta mitä sit. Ittee miellyttää.

----------


## Rufus

Uusin tulokas.

----------


## Gaastra

No nyt on Rufuksella hyvännäköinen pyörä!

----------


## fillari-isi

Voidaanko saada Rufukselta myös värikuva?  :Cool:

----------


## Munarello

Komea on pyörä. Onko se vaan omaa kehnouttani, että mielestäni emäputki näyttää Trekin maantiepyörissä turhan pitkältä?

----------


## LJL

Eikö tuossa ole aika iso runko (hieno Trek)

----------


## Rufus

58 on runkokoko, emäputken pituusvaikutelmaa lisää kartiospaceri. Katsotaan pääseekö siitä eroon kun saadaan vähän kilsoja alle ja ajoasentoa hierottua. Itse pyörän hommasin jo viime vuoden puolella ja ehdin muutaman lenkin ajaakin, kiekoilla on vielä ensiajot edessä ensi kuussa Espanjassa.

----------


## Sant

Rose Granite Chief 1 2014 mukautettuna RS Pikellä(RC 2P air), DT Swiss X313 Remotella ja XT -vaihtajilla. Kesäksi vielä tulossa 1x10 modi, hissitolppa ja Formula T1 jarrusatula Formula RX:n tilalle eteen, ehkä myös kevyempää kiekkoa 2kg ankkureiden tilalle.  Seuravaalla kerralla vois yrittää ottaa kuvat "oikealta" puolen ja hieman paremmin onnistuneen valaistuksen kanssa.

----------


## L2K2

Entinen–nykyinen maastopyöräni muuntui pikamatkan työmatkatempokäyttöön vuosihuollon yhteydessä. SKS Commuter -lokasuojat, joihin itse tehty ylikoon roiskeläppä (joka menee vielä uusiksi, koska materiaali ei kestä osumia nastarenkaisiin), SKS Chainboard -ketjusuoja (jonka asentaminen on muuten yllättävän työlästä), uusia putkiosia, kuten hieman mutkikkaampi ohjaustanko, ja huomattavasti edellistä äänekkäämpi soittokello Pelagolta. Meni siinä samalla toki uusiksi myös hieman kulutustavaraa, kuten keskiö ja alkuperäiset LX:n jarrut, jotka rupesivat vuotamaan pakkasessa.

----------


## trash-base

Hieno Trek!!! Onko pienempi eturatas ihan vakio dura-ace? Jotenkin pistää silmään kun on kattelut ammattilaisten pyöriä missä dura-acet myös. Voin kyllä nähdä ihan omia kuvitelmia. Niin ja sanotaan vielä että hieno hieno!!!

----------


## Rufus

Kiitos! Mulla on tuossa epäpyhä 36/53-ratastus. Pikkulimppukin on DA. Iso rieskakin tekisi mieli vaihtaa pienempään mutta ajetaan ensin jotta tietää paremmin mitä tarvitsee.

----------


## Highlander

Sinkula kevätkuntoon..keskiö, etu- ja takaratas, ketjut sekä renkaat. Saa nähdä millaiset nuo Fixie Popsit ovat...painoa on kuin ankkurissa 400g mutta enpä ole nähnyt yhtä paksukuorista rengasta tässä koossa. Ehkäpä kestää.. I ride my pinky pony..lalalaa 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

Itsevarman ajajan valinta. Arvostan.

----------


## J T K

> Viritin täsmäaseistusta 38,9km työmatkatempoon. Ensitestien perusteella voi lähteä jatkossa haastamaan vaikka mopopoikia, kun ei siellä ole ennenkään nöyrrytty kuin satunnaiselle sähköpyöräilijälle.
> 
> ** PYÖRÄEROTIIKKAA**
> 
> Ilman polkimia ja pulloja 7,96kg.



No voi jösse että on hieno temporaaseri!!

----------


## PuffySticker

> Seuravaalla kerralla vois yrittää ottaa kuvat "oikealta" puolen ja hieman paremmin onnistuneen valaistuksen kanssa.



Hieno tunnelma kuvassa, eka katsoin että pyörä kahlailee virtaavassa vedessä. Punaiset aksentit ovat korostuvat hienosti. Magee ROSE.

----------


## Stinky

On konassa oikeanväriset renkulat alla.  :Cool:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Nätti sinkula Highlander. .👍☺

----------


## kmw

^ komppia. Onko takakiekossa Mummon lähettämä joulukortti?

----------


## Juipp4

Antiikkia antiikkia....?  :Hymy:

----------


## narisevaklossi

Alkaa polettaa kun katsoo Rufuksen Trekkiä...

----------


## Highlander

> ^ komppia. Onko takakiekossa Mummon lähettämä joulukortti?



 pelikortti risti akka bikineissä...ei pääse vaimo vahingossa unohtumaan..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hääppönen

> pelikortti risti akka bikineissä...ei pääse vaimo vahingossa unohtumaan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Onko tuossa ketjun asettumisessa eturattaalle vain kuvan tuoma optinen harha, vai onko rako muistutus vaimosta?  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

pikku eksperimentti väärällä rungolla

----------


## Kare_Eskola

EAI Bareknuckle. Kesäkommuutteri, ratapyörä, lenkkipyörä, mitä vaan.

----------


## Laika

> Onko tuossa ketjun asettumisessa eturattaalle vain kuvan tuoma optinen harha



Taitaa rattaan reuna kiiltää hämäävästi.

----------


## troh

Terästä metsään ja työmatkalle

----------


## asb

> ratapyörä



Näkis vaan...

----------


## j0nttu

Komee TransAm Trohhilla  :Cool:  Sen kunniaksi oma Transition:

----------


## troh

Transitionien esiintymistiheys Tampereen metsissä on kasvussa. Hienon kirkas Scout.

----------


## slow

Voimakasta kannustusta Transitioneille.

----------


## pturunen

^mitä pyöriä nuo Transut ovat? Todella asiallisen näköisiä, geometriaa katsomalla voisi kuvitella, että ajoasento on miellyttävä. Etukulma näyttäisi olevan mukavasti taakse kallellaan eli noilla vissiin voi tulla mäkeä alaskin huoletta.

----------


## miku80

Onpas pirteen näkönen Scout.. Varmaan melkosen hauska laitos...

----------


## japoo

Oscarin kasaama OMS 29" kevätkuosissa. Kesän tullen vaihtunee kiekot ja renkaat mutta nyt ajetaan tuolla. Tämä kyseinen pyörä on ollut Oscarin oma pyörä joten sillä on tunnearvoa jonkin verran. RIP Oscar.

----------


## Highlander

> Taitaa rattaan reuna kiiltää hämäävästi.



Jep juuri näin. Eipä oo tuollaisesta half link ketjusta kokemusta aikaisemmin, mutta kohta on ja vielä Taiwanissa tehty  Venyyköhän tuollainen ollenkaan..?

Edit nätti pyörä Karella 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Peukut Transitioneille. Toi keltainen Scout on namu.

----------


## jperala

Tuollainen raato, jos tuosta vielä pyörän saisi  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

> **Transitionin kuva**



Tämä on kyllä onnistunut niin pyöränä kuin kuvanakin. Selkeätä, siistiä, smuuttia, tasapainoista. Kyllä.






> **toinen värikäs Transition**



Tämä on sitten räyhäkäs, "up yours" -mentaliteetilla, pois alta täältä tullaan!

----------


## Farina

Stumpy ekalla metsälenkillä. Lukkopolkimet kiinni seuraavalle lenkille ja tolle tangolle pitää tehdä jotain. Suoran tangon taika ei mulle avaudu ja ranteet huutaa riseria.

----------


## Antza44

^Komee. Best tankovaintoehto herkkäranteisille http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...r/rp-prod87814

----------


## kmw

Hieno Stumpy. Mää olen huomannut että suora tanko on ihan jepa, kunhan se on tarpeeksi leveä. Mun on 780mm.

Karen Violetti on nätti. Tanko sangen persoonallisessa vinkkelissä.

----------


## oem

Mulla on isompi eli pitempi,  :Vink: 80cm.

----------


## larppa

> ^Komee. Best tankovaintoehto herkkäranteisille http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...r/rp-prod87814



Myös On-Onelta löytyy taivytettuja tankoja. Kaiken takana lienee Mary, josta itsekin aloitin. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMA/o...mary-handlebar
Sitten kiinni oli Fleegle pro, kunnes markkinoille pullahti OG. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar
Ei ihan yhtä leveä, kuin Antzan linkkaama, mutta vaikutti kivalta ja ranteet kiitti.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mulla on kans  On-One Fleegle..ja tykkään kovasti ✌🆒☺Sit mary. .sekin hyvä..

----------


## Antza44

> Myös On-Onelta löytyy taivytettuja tankoja. Kaiken takana lienee Mary, josta itsekin aloitin. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMA/o...mary-handlebar
> Sitten kiinni oli Fleegle pro, kunnes markkinoille pullahti OG. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar
> Ei ihan yhtä leveä, kuin Antzan linkkaama, mutta vaikutti kivalta ja ranteet kiitti.



Nuo On-Onen kippurat löytyy, mutta kyllä Answer 20/20 on huomattavasti enempi AM tanko. Antaa voimaa, tukevuutta ajoon enempi, mutta on silti tosi joustava sillai hyvällä tavalla. Leveys tuntuma vastasi aika hyvin 740mm pitkää 3T Extendoa. Alu OG toisessa nytkin ranne kulma ihan ok minulle, mutta kyllä 20/20 haikailee aina, kun tuosta pitää kii. Mary on imo ainakin liian kapea maastoon.
Fleegle 717mm jäänyt testaamatta, kun ei saa nykyään ainakaan 31,8mm stemmiin. Se vois olla noista On-oneista lähimpänä AM henkisyyttä.

----------


## Farina

^Hyviä vinkkejä suoran tangon tilalle. Mulla on varastossa yksi Ritcheyn 20 mm riseri tanko, jossa on taivutusta muistaakseni 9/5 astetta. Ritchey oli edellisessa fillarissa kiinni ja helpotti selkeästi ranneongelmia. Kyseinen tanko tuntuu vaan pikkasen kapealta Stumpyyn, joten pitää katsella läpi yllä mainittuja vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Antza44

^Launtaina saat testata Answeria, jos tulet TdT ajoon. Tuosta löytyy M koko. Tosin muu setuppi vähän muuttunut neitsyt kuvasta.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Todella upea salsa👍✌😊

----------


## kmw

Oooh, Antzalla hieno sappinesteen värinen Salsa.

----------


## sixsixone

Vihree muklukki hieno

----------


## Jsavilaa

Lopputalven "talvipyörä". Vaimon Cube Access race siis kyseessä jonka sovitin omalle ruholle passelimmaksi pikku säädöillä. Tänä vuonna vois koittaa vaihtaa nuo letkut oikeen mittasiin vihreisiin, samoin vaijerinkuoren...  :Vink:

----------


## Juze

> ^Launtaina saat testata Answeria, jos tulet TdT ajoon. Tuosta löytyy M koko. Tosin muu setuppi vähän muuttunut neitsyt kuvasta.



Eikös tyylipoliisin kuuluis pamputtaa moisesta speiceri-nipusta? Siisti peli muuten ;-)

----------


## Dude

Niputin tossa 12-vuotiaalle pojalle fillarin viikonloppuna.



Kuvan ottohetkellä (pyörän valmistumishetkellä) oli jo valo vähissä. Pitäisköhän napata parempi joku päivä... Nyt tossa on myös ass-saver ja bender fender lokarit koulumatkoja varten ja ketjusta lähti pari palaa pois...

----------


## slow

Silkkaa mahtavuutta.

----------


## Antza44

> Eikös tyylipoliisin kuuluis pamputtaa moisesta speiceri-nipusta? Siisti peli muuten ;-)



Tottakai pitäs pamputtaa, mutta läskit sallii kaiken mahollisen häröilyn :Cool: . Neitsyt kuvasta jo vähentynyt puoleen. Tosin nykysetupilla vois taas näyttää rautasahaa keulalle. Mekaanikko on vaan, niin laiskaa sorttia :Nolous: .

----------


## LJL

> ^Launtaina saat testata Answeria, jos tulet TdT ajoon. Tuosta löytyy M koko. Tosin muu setuppi vähän muuttunut neitsyt kuvasta.



Mysteerillisen hyvin sopii toi Ritcheyn mattamusta satulatolppa tuohon. Jos ette usko niin tiukkaa satulatolpan tuijotusta ja välillä lievää muun pyörän silmäilyä yhteensä 30 sek. Niin eikö vaan sovikin. Aina ei ole pakko olla sitä suurinta blingiä

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvän pyörän ot pojalle tehnyt 👍🆒Kelpaa ajella..

----------


## Hardza

Kyllä on kateellista porukkaa koululla...Kunnon lukot kans mukaan, niin ei lähe teille tietymättömille!

----------


## Antza44

> Mysteerillisen hyvin sopii toi Ritcheyn mattamusta satulatolppa tuohon. Jos ette usko niin tiukkaa satulatolpan tuijotusta ja välillä lievää muun pyörän silmäilyä yhteensä 30 sek. Niin eikö vaan sovikin. Aina ei ole pakko olla sitä suurinta blingiä



Johtusko se hyvä sopivuus, kun on toi mattanen Spessun Phenom satula? 

Itsellä palikoiden haaliminen menee aina käytännön toiminta/kestävyys/halut ominaisuudet edellä ja, jos edullisessakin tuotteessa täyttyy nuo en näe mitään järkeä miksi esim. alutolpasta pitäs maksaa esim 70€.
Tuo Ritcheyn( https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ri...tuetze-p38330/ ) tolppa/satulan kiinnitys tuntunut toistaiseksi kestävän hyvin. Siinä on rinnakkain 2X m6 pultit mitkä kestää peffalla jumputusta, mitä läskillä ajossa tulee jonkusen verran. Tullut toisella tolpalla missä etu-taka suunnassa m5 pultit istuttua tolpan nokassa pariin otteeseen, kun etummainen napsahtaa pokki ja se ei ole kovin kivaa :Irvistys: . Tekis mieli kyllä testata 31.6mm kuitutolppaa missä toteutus joustavuus/10-20mm setback/järkevä hinta, koska muuten hyvin toimiva Cane Creekin Thudbuster LT lähti torille minulle liikaa olevan setbackin johdosta.

----------


## asb

Mallailin tossa uutta vanhaa vanhan uuden mittoihin. Vähän on pidempi ja matalampi ohjaamo, mutta vanha olikin vähän jörndonneur-asetuksissa. Lokariosasto menee uusiksi, koska noihin ei mahdu 32mm kumit.

----------


## kauris

Kyllähän on hämäävä kuva. Satulan, tuon keltaisen, yläpinta vaaterissa mutta autosta näkee, että alamäki on melkoinen. Eli satula on tosiasiassa hyvinkin takakenossa?

----------


## Jekkujätkä

Eikö näistä käynnistyvistä projekteista ilmoiteta kuvallisesti nykyisin tällaisessa formaatissa.

----------


## slade

> Kyllähän on hämäävä kuva. Satulan, tuon keltaisen, yläpinta vaaterissa mutta autosta näkee, että alamäki on melkoinen. Eli satula on tosiasiassa hyvinkin takakenossa?



Tai auton takarenkaan ylempänä...joku liuska näyttäs olevan

----------


## asb

> Tai auton takarenkaan ylempänä...joku liuska näyttäs olevan



Jep. Takarenkaan alla on autokatoksen tukipylvään perustukset, jotka ei ole vajonneet niin paljon, kuin tuo muu pelto.  :Hymy:  Touranin ikkunalinjahan on myös vähän vino. Satula on about vaaterissa, vaikka se tosiaan hakeekin vielä paikkaansa. Tommosta kasarisämpylää kun mulla ei vielä ole ollut.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikö näistä käynnistyvistä projekteista ilmoiteta kuvallisesti nykyisin tällaisessa formaatissa.



Oooo, kiva juttu sulle!

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä vuokrapyöräni kuva. Puerto Ricon Moto and Bikestä vuokrattu Ghost. 34 etulehti ja 28 pakka olivat tarpeeseen.

----------


## maapaa

Tästä pitäisi kyhätä jotain..

----------


## Tank Driver

Son kesä ny. 



Sorit kurista.

----------


## Iglumies

Kura kuuluu keväällä pyörään ja selkään.

----------


## slow

Ikävästi näyttää siltä että pyörä on päässyt ulkoilemaan.

----------


## elasto

Uusin tulokas suoraan pakasta vedettynä. Ainoastaan Ohnen polkimet vaihdettu vanhasta pyörästä ryöstettyihin XT Traileihin.

----------


## LJL

Elaston Canyonissa oli todella vähän Ohne-merkkisiä osia verrattuna esim. Jekkujätkän pyörään.. Onhan siinä toki fengshuit kohdallaan kun runkoa lukuunottamatta muut komponentit on kautta linjan Ohnea

----------


## Jekkujätkä

> Elaston Canyonissa oli todella vähän Ohne-merkkisiä osia verrattuna esim. Jekkujätkän pyörään.. Onhan siinä toki fengshuit kohdallaan kun runkoa lukuunottamatta muut komponentit on kautta linjan Ohnea



Tänään Fillariosassa arvelin, että en ehdi korvata kaikkia Ohnen osia, joten jätetään päivitetään kuvan lisääminen tulevaisuuteen. Vaikkapa huomiseen.

----------


## kmw

@ tankki. Miten nii sorit kurista? Jos pakko niin pyydä mutsiltas. Pöörä on ihan perkeleen hieno. 
Ja jos yhtään osaatte katsoa mun silmilläni niin kyllä on tämäkin :Hymy: 



Tänäpänä neitsytlenkki. Koko päivä auringonlaskuun asti kruisailua. Ou Jee.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tuossa on jotain kulkuriromanttista. Sellasella mintunvihreellä tavalla.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kauniisti  sanottu✌🌞

----------


## jcool

> Stumpy ekalla metsälenkillä. Lukkopolkimet kiinni seuraavalle lenkille ja tolle tangolle pitää tehdä jotain. Suoran tangon taika ei mulle avaudu ja ranteet huutaa riseria.



Moro, siisti peli. Laitahan uusi kuva, kun on parempi ohjaustanko! Mä olen omassa stumpyssä kohtuu tyytyväinen vakiotankoon. Onkohan sulla eri tanko? Näyttää kyllä hävyttömän suoralta! Laita vaikka privalla viestiä, jos keksit paremman. Ranteet tykkäis kyllä hiukan enemmän taivutetusta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tuli paketissa eilen.

----------


## kmw

> Tuossa on jotain kulkuriromanttista. Sellasella mintunvihreellä tavalla.



Ooh, kaunis kiitos. Kuiteskii pientä syvennystä Tankin yleissivistykseen; Piantsin sininen ei ole mikään uitun minttu vaan taivaallinen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tankki tiätää. Tankki vaan vittuilee.

----------


## Farina

> Moro, siisti peli. Laitahan uusi kuva, kun on parempi ohjaustanko! Mä olen omassa stumpyssä kohtuu tyytyväinen vakiotankoon. Onkohan sulla eri tanko? Näyttää kyllä hävyttömän suoralta! Laita vaikka privalla viestiä, jos keksit paremman. Ranteet tykkäis kyllä hiukan enemmän taivutetusta.



 Uutta kuvaa ei ole, mutta asensin "väliaikaisesti" varastossa olleen Ritcheyn riser-tangon, joka helpotti (ainankin) mun ranneongelmia välittömästi. Lienee samanlainen kun tämä: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...6997/wg_id-499 Pitää katsella myöhemmin keväällä, jos tuota tulee päivitettyä. Toisaalta toi on aika kevytkin, joten suurta painonsäästöä ei kuitutangolla saavuttaisi.

----------


## GynZi

Sähkö29er. Tarttis jaksaa taaksekin vaihtaa big apple. Tällä mennään taas tuleva kesä!

----------


## Jukahia

> Sähkö29er. Tarttis jaksaa taaksekin vaihtaa big apple. Tällä mennään taas tuleva kesä!
> []



Vähän arveluttaa tuo tolpan mitta tuolla rungon sisässä, kun sinulla on jousto tolppa, jossa ei varmaankaan ole kovin pitkälti putkea jäljellä ? Voin olla ihan väärässäkin, mutta kun on tuo akkupakettikin tuossa... Ettei murtuisi runko. 
Toki tuo jousto voip ainakin kuskin painoa helpottaakkin...

----------


## MELkkiS

Tänään kotiutui uutukainen Ride More Finlandilta.

----------


## GynZi

> Vähän arveluttaa tuo tolpan mitta tuolla rungon sisässä, kun sinulla on jousto tolppa, jossa ei varmaankaan ole kovin pitkälti putkea jäljellä ? Voin olla ihan väärässäkin, mutta kun on tuo akkupakettikin tuossa... Ettei murtuisi runko. 
> Toki tuo jousto voip ainakin kuskin painoa helpottaakkin...



Tolppa on melkein pohjassa tuolla rungon sisällä, se on vain tuuman verran ulkona. Akkupaketti painaa vain viitisen kiloa, joten siitä nyt tuskin kummoista lisätaakkaa tulee.

----------


## Dude

> Tolppa on melkein pohjassa tuolla rungon sisällä, se on vain tuuman verran ulkona. Akkupaketti painaa vain viitisen kiloa, joten siitä nyt tuskin kummoista lisätaakkaa tulee.



Mikä ihmeen putki tossa tolpan ja rungon välissä sitten on? Sitä on kyllä näkyvissä enemmän kuin tuuman verran. Viiden kilon paino tollaisen varren päässä muuten esim. kanttarilta alas ajaessa heilahtaa kivasti ja voimat on melkoiset, jotka tohon tolpaan / liitokseen kohdistuu. Samalla, jos vielä istuu satulassa, on rikkoontumisen vaara olemassa.

----------


## twentyniner

Nyt on mennyt tuumat ja jalat sekaisin ?  :Hymy:

----------


## GynZi

Ei, kyllä se on niin syvällä kuin se rungon sisään mahtuu menemään, siitä olen pari senttiä vetänyt ulospäin.

----------


## heikkivierela

Jakojäännöspyörä gravel grinder -henkeen.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Jakojäännöspyörä gravel grinder -henkeen.



Vahva kyllä tälle rakennelmalle!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Vahva kyllä tälle rakennelmalle!



Ehdottomasti.

----------


## crcm

> Jakojäännöspyörä gravel grinder -henkeen.

----------


## LJL

> Jakojäännöspyörä gravel grinder -henkeen.



Tuohonko se Selle SMP meni?  :Hymy:  Hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## kmw

> Vahva kyllä tälle rakennelmalle!



Jo vain komppaan. Ihan täysiiii.

----------


## slow

Tää komppais ja.

----------


## TANUKI

Cyclo sai kesänakit  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Jakojäännöspyörä gravel grinder -henkeen.



Holy Moses. Slam the Stem-approved!

----------


## EeTee80

Salsa El Mariachi 2012.

----------


## asb

> Holy Moses. Slam the Stem-approved!



Ilmeeni, kun täänne postataan "gravel grinding"-pyörä, joka vastaa teknisesti XC-kisoissa käyttämääni pyörää...

----------


## stumpe

Cooli täysjäykkä EeTee80. Järkevää palikkaa näytät pyörään valinneen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Ilmeeni, kun täänne postataan "gravel grinding"-pyörä, joka vastaa teknisesti XC-kisoissa käyttämääni pyörää...



Täysjäykästä kaksysistä vaan on moneksi. Toiselle se on GG-ohjus, toinen ajaa XC:tä, mulle se on työmatkapyörä ja monet ajavat sellaisilla krossia syksyisin. Kätevää.  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Tosi jäykkää menoa tällä sivulla, hienoja pelejä!

----------


## Iglumies

Jäykkä on hyvä

----------


## Gaastra

Maantiekauden avaus.

----------


## pturunen

Jopa on komea Scrutsi.

----------


## Marsusram

Jäykistelyä soffalla

----------


## Heli

> Jäykkä on hyvä



Äläpä muuta sano! Todella hieno Santa Cruz!



Tässä mun tuorein tulokas, kun kerta täysjäykkiä alettiin esittelemään. Lisää kuvia ja tekstiä blogilta.

----------


## Bempster

A blast from the past


Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Mulla on jäykkä selkä, asenne ja kaikki pyörät. Hienoja värkkejä tällä sivulla.

@marsu
Missä sohva? Voisin käydä nostamassa omani siihen poseeraamaan. Joskus Kikkakallion hoodeilla oli yksi oikein hyvä  :Hymy:  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7...0004%25231.jpg

----------


## IncBuff

Täysjäykkä Inbred se vaan toimii aina. Omaa vanhaa pikkasen ikävä. Miksihän menin sen myymään aikoinaan. No ehkä joskus vielä.. 

El Mariach on myös hieno.

----------


## kaakku

Jatketaan samalla linjalla. Tähän tosin vaihtui kuvan ottamisen jälkeen jo etukiekko ja jarrut.

----------


## JackOja

Hienoja täysjäykkiä on nyt liikkeellä!

----------


## LJL

Kevät on selvästi ovella kun hienoja pyöriä pompsahtelee kuin sieniä sateella hetken hiljaiselon jälkeen

----------


## Marsusram

> @marsu
> Missä sohva? Voisin käydä nostamassa omani siihen poseeraamaan. Joskus Kikkakallion hoodeilla oli yksi oikein hyvä  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7...0004%25231.jpg



Joo, muistan tuon antiikkiesineen  :Hymy:  
Soffa ja töllö on näillä main, samassa kadun päässä on kerran ollut poltettu autokin. 
Toinen huonompikuntoinen kaluste on nakattu tien varteen tuollapäin mutta on penkassa kumossa ja ankea spotti kuvata.
Ehkä sorttiaseman hinnat on alkaneet portilla hirvittää kun lähiseudulle sitten dumpataan?

----------


## SvaR



----------


## Marsusram

^Hieno 2010 Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 RSL kevätauringossa, piti ihan tsekata malli.

----------


## N-Man

Pojalle lenkkipyöräksi ostettu mielestäni varsin asiallinen käytetty hiilikuiturunkoinen Jamis.

----------


## kmw

^ Jamikset ovat huippupyöriä, vaimitenseolikaan  :Hymy:   Kyl pojan kelpaa. Pysyykö iskä peesissä?

----------


## N-Man

Ei pysy perässä eikä ole pysynyt enää muutamaan vuoteen. Se on vain hyväksyttävä 
Ja Jamis on tosiaan niitä pyöriä joilla ei ole kummoinen maine Intersportin myymän halvan pään valikoiman perusteella. Joitakin noita kallimpia tuotteita on kuitenkin tännekin päätynyt ja ne ovat kyllä oikeasti hyviä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan. Eiköhän tuollakin ole vielä paljon kilometrejä edessään.

----------


## PeeHoo

Nimeni on PeeHoo ja olen pyöräilijä. Alkuun minulla oli vain yksi pyörä ja ajoin ihan vaan pikkuisen ja huvikseni...



Edit: Käsittelin kuvan uudelleen. Remontissa vapaapäivä.

----------


## kmw

Tjooh. Jamis kulkee lujjaa kunnääs mullon semmonen hytinä että olen yrittänyt roikkua tuon samaisen Jamiksen imussa. Ei olisi onnistunut jos kuski ei olisi vähän himmaillut, ihan kiltteyttään.

PeeHoolla hirmu monta käppyräsarvista. Hyvä kokoelman alku  :Hymy:

----------


## Laika

> PeeHoolla hirmu monta käppyräsarvista. Hyvä kokoelman alku



Niin on, mutta kuva on vähän liikaa terävöitetty. Alkaa melkein päätä vihloa. Myös pyykkitelineet yms. olisi voinut kerätä taustalta pois asetelman rauhoittamiseksi.

----------


## kmw

^ nääh. Tää on PeeHoon arkirealismia, eikö. Porno ja stllebenit sit erikseen.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Missäs  mtb pyörät on..😨🚲

----------


## Halloo halloo

PeeHoo, rauhallisia liikkeitä. Se ei mene ohi, vaikka kuinka pyristelisit.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Myös pyykkitelineet yms. olisi voinut kerätä taustalta pois asetelman rauhoittamiseksi.



Autotallin toinen puoli on poissa käytöstä remontin vuoksi, siksi normaliakin sekaisempaa. 

On arkirealismia. Ei ole kuva olohuoneestamme.

----------


## elasto

Noin monta pyörää ja kaikki samanlaisia?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Noin monta pyörää ja kaikki samanlaisia?



Eivät ole samanlaisia:

ratafiksicyclocrossarialumiinirunkoinen maantiepyörä, 25-millinen takarengashiilikuiturunkoinen maantiepyörä (myynnissä)aika kevyt hiilikuiturunkoinen maantiepyörä

----------


## TrueBlue

Terästä vuodelta 1996.

----------


## juho_u

Paljos tuossa on stemmin pituus? Näyttää, järkyttävän pitkältä.
Hienossa kunnossa, vaikka ikää onkin.

----------


## TrueBlue

> Paljos tuossa on stemmin pituus? Näyttää, järkyttävän pitkältä.
> Hienossa kunnossa, vaikka ikää onkin.



Kiitos. Marinia on päivitetty pitkin matkaa, ja täydennetty osilla, joihin tuolloisella opiskelijalla ei ollut varaa...
Stemmi on 120 mm nollakulmalla; alkuperäinen oli 130 mm.

----------


## JouMar

Mondraker Foxy XR Carbon custom

----------


## Tank Driver

No voi v... Päevää!

----------


## LJL

Emäputkesta paistaa päivä läpi  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Mondrakerista on kyllä paha laittaa paremmaksi. Yksi vika tuossa kyllä on...pyörä ei ole minun.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Mondraker Foxy XR Carbon custom



Hiivatin hieno.

----------


## cuppis

> Terästä vuodelta 1996.



Tuleepa muistoja mieleen. Keväällä 1996 kasailin työharjoittelussa Marineja ja unelmoin joskus itsekin omistavani sellaisen.

----------


## izmo

> Tuleepa muistoja mieleen. Keväällä 1996 kasailin työharjoittelussa Marineja ja unelmoin joskus itsekin omistavani sellaisen.



Marin Eldridge Grade vm 95  on tallissa ja putket kolmos ja nelos ohennettuja ja takana jälkipoltin... taitaa olla ylempää sarjaa kun toi kuvan Marin ylempänä

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Upeaa terästä marin👍😎

----------


## zort

> Marin Eldridge Grade vm 95  on tallissa ja putket kolmos ja nelos ohennettuja ja takana jälkipoltin... taitaa olla ylempää sarjaa kun toi kuvan Marin ylempänä



Jaaha, eipäs taida olla. Ihan kuin olisi vaakaputkessa lukevinaan Pine Mountain. Eldridge Grade taisi olla pykälää alempaa sarjaa.

----------


## crcm

> Nimeni on PeeHoo ja olen pyöräilijä. Alkuun minulla oli vain yksi pyörä ja ajoin ihan vaan pikkuisen ja huvikseni...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Käsittelin kuvan uudelleen. Remontissa vapaapäivä.



Käyräsarvet on vaihe joka menee ohi.

----------


## elasto

> Mondraker Foxy XR Carbon custom



Upea! Ootko punnannut?

----------


## JouMar

> Upea! Ootko punnannut?



Tattis. Joo, ilman polkimia noilla XC-kiekoilla (NoTubes Crest) 11.8 kg.

----------


## sasalli



----------


## mauggeli81

Kyseessä legendaarinen Helkama Kulkuri, 6 vaihdetta ja kaksi pyörää. 
Tässä alkuperäinen tsykä josta jo lokarit revitty irti.


Tässä on sitten maalauksien ja muiden ehostusten jälkeen. Tilailin uutta takavaihtajaa ja takapakkaa ja vaihteenvalitsinta, pitää asentaa kunhan saapuvat. Tosi hyvä kauppapyörä ja muutenkin kiva polkea kun on niin kevyttä menoa verrattuna tuohon leveärenpaisempaan hybridiin. Seuraavaksi pitää etsiä ihan maantiepyörän runko jostain ja alkaa uutta projektia. Tällä kuitenkin varmaan tämä kesä mennään.

----------


## maapaa



----------


## stumpe

uus tanko, stemmi ja gripit. Musta 30nw raceface reversen oransseilla pulteilla kans laiteltu..

----------


## TomiKoo

Sen verta on jo  lähiseudun pyörätiet sulana, ettei raski yhden talven ajettuja ISP nastoja kuluttaa enempää  paljaalla assulla. Niinpä nakkasin Ragley Pigletin alle Schwalbe Big Applet kokoa 60-559. Rungon ympärille raavitut osat ovat Mondrakerista ja kaverin jämälaarista, siksi vähän eriparia kaikki. Tuunasin ohjaamoa kokeilu luonteisesti 60 senttiseksi  kavennetulla riser-tangolla ja 60mm stemmillä. Pikaisella lenkillä tuli ihan ok, täytyy makustella vielä miltä tuo tuntuu. Nätisti rullaa nappuloiden jälkeen,  pullea rengas antaa kuitenkin hyvin joustoa. Kelpaa tuolla lähteä kaverin cyclocrossin peesiin rantabulevardille  :Leveä hymy: . Lukkopolkimet nakkaan vielä  paikalleen, kunhan lumet ja jäät ovat sulaneet. Jatkossa koitan metsästää tuohon vielä jäykän keulan jouston tilalle.

----------


## adrianus

Kesägummit alle.

----------


## Lehisj

Pari projektia tuli tuossa viikonloppuna kutakuinkin valmiiksi. Toivottavasti olen onnistunut pyörien kasaamisessa paremmin kuin niiden valokuvaamisessa!

Pienen kuskin eli vaimoni uusi 29. Pyörän Tallboy nimi sopii kuin nenä päähän 160-senttiselle kuskille! Viikonlopun ensi ajon jälkeen Liedon XCO-radalla kuskin palaute oli kuitenkin kaikin puolin ylistävä.





Ja tässä toinen tuotos eli poikani uunituore rippilahja. Kuski tykkää kuulemma tästäkin vaikka ajot tosi vähissä eikä varsinaista enskaa ole vielä heitettykään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lehisj:n kotiväellä on hyvät oltavat!  :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

Uusi ohjaamo ja jotain muutakin.

----------


## LJL

> Lehisj:n kotiväellä on hyvät oltavat!



+1.. On. Kun saisi tuon omankin wifen innostumaan! Joskin hällä on ns. salamatkustaja parhaillaan että ei ihan hetkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ferguson

Trek Remedy 29 9.8, oispa jo kesä!

----------


## Mka

Uudet kiekot ja kampeloiset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Trek Remedy 29 9.8, oispa jo kesä!



tää aiheutti suurta kuumotusta. Ootko punninnu? Oot vissii takaiskarin vaihtanu?

----------


## kmw

> Uusi ohjaamo ja jotain muutakin.



pakko repostata kuva kun on niiin kaunis. Lievästi kade, pakko myöntää.

----------


## Ferguson

> tää aiheutti suurta kuumotusta. Ootko punninnu? Oot vissii takaiskarin vaihtanu?



Se oli muistaakseni jotain 12.5kg sillon vakiorenkailla ja xt-polkimilla. Nyt siinä on 50mm stemmi, ketjunohjuri, flatti-polkimet ja 2.3 high roller / 2.5 minion dhf rengaskompo. Joo ja tosiaan ton RS monarch DA iskarin löysin netin alennusmyynnistä. Oli kuulemma hajonnu noita uusia foxeja, niin hommasin ton varalle ettei lopu ajot sitte jos hajoaa. Jännä päästä kesällä testaamaan Fox Re-Aktivin ja RS monarchin erot.

----------


## juho_u

Ferguson aja ensin sillä foxilla, hajoaa muutaman lenkin jälkeen (ainakin työkaverilla hajosi), takuuseen tuli uusi. Hyvä keppi oli toimiessaan. Kun tuo hajosi, niin ilmat karkasi männän väärälle puolelle. Jos ylimääräistä öljyä jää iskarin varteen, niin se on kohta rikki :Leveä hymy: 
Testattu fuel ex.

----------


## alteregoni

> Pari projektia tuli tuossa viikonloppuna kutakuinkin valmiiksi...



Hienoa värikoodaamista!

----------


## Jukhaha

Vanha Knolly, uusi kausi, uudet kuvat ja pari täsmämuutosta.

Uudet linkkupalikat 8mm yläpultilla:



Vihdoin 10spd aikaan, Shimano Zeen vauhdittamana:



Jarrutehoa etsitään Saint jarruista:



Kokonaisuuteen odotellaan uutta satulaa sekä hitusen lyhyempiä jarruletkuja:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kunnon metsäköne😎👍

----------


## Tuomas H

Entinen maastovehje jatkaa elämää työmatkahybridinä.

----------


## Jekkujätkä

Niner ROS 9 neitsytajelulla Joensuussa sunnuntaina. Ohnen palikat vaihdettu. Pikkusäätöjä vielä tarvitaan. Olihan tuo ihan mukava ajettava.

----------


## JackOja

^No hianohan siitä tuli!

----------


## slow

Erittäin! Onko käynyt vaa'assa?

----------


## LJL

Jekkujätkällä on Ohnen osat vähentyneet radikaalisti

----------


## samu88

Uus keula tuli vaihdeutta  :Hymy:  Satula. tolppa ja stonga vielä ostoslistalla =)

----------


## Greycap

Josko nyt tähän loppuisi tämä jäykkäperämaastureiden ostelu. Ei tuota voi kauniiksi tai minkään muotivirtausten mukaiseksi sanoa mutta ainakin liikkuu varsin iloisesti. Ja vaikka joku saattaakin saada kohtauksen niin polkimet on ja pysyy, satula sen sijaan vaihtui jo kuvan oton jälkeen ja vaihtuu vielä varmaan toisen kerran tässä ennen kesää.

----------


## SaamiBoy

-14 Anthem Advanced 2. Kiekot, tanko, kammet (1x10), jarrulevyt, satula+tolppa vaihdettu.. Jarruletkun lyhennystä vielä edessä, samoin Reba RL:ään koitan vaihdella parempaa sisuskalua jahka posti polkasee kotio asti. Ja crank boot protectorit laitettu kuvan ottamisen jälkee. Kännyräpsyjä ei hyvällä katota, mutta on tuota silti mukava polokia. 10,1kg.

----------


## kmw

> Josko nyt tähän loppuisi tämä jäykkäperämaastureiden ostelu...



Äläs ny tommosia. Mun silmään varsin soivan oloinen peli. Jos tuommoisen saisi nätisti sinkuloitua, so. ei mtn kiristimiä, niin voisin vakavasti harkita. Aatos alle 8kg maastopyörästä kiehtoo.

----------


## Greycap

> Äläs ny tommosia. Mun silmään varsin soivan oloinen peli.



No juuri siksi se ostelu olisi tarkoitus lopettaakin kun tämä nyt olisi toivottavasti se jota ei tarvitse olla taas vuoden päästä myymässä. Hyvältä kyllä tässä vaiheessa vaikuttaa.

Alle kahdeksaan kiloon tuota ei kyllä taitaisi saada kuin vaihtamalla runkoa lukuunottamatta suunnilleen kaiken, nytkään ei vielä olla edes lähellä kymppiä mutta se on minulle jo enemmän kuin tarpeeksi kevyt kun muistaa mitä tässä on vuosien varrella tullut ajettua ja huomioiden että tuossa on varsinaisia kevennysosia tasan nolla. Luku todennäköisesti myös pysyy samana jatkossakin.

----------


## maalinni

Kona työmatkavaatteissa. Laitoin alle Cubelle speksatut Marathon Subremet, kun niitä sai halvalla bike-discountista, mutta eihän niissä onneksi edes lukenut Cube. Shimanon polkimiin on tullut klappia yhden talven ajolla, eli en voi suositella.

----------


## T_2

> Uudet kiekot ja kampeloiset



Taitaa olla aika hyvä tuo Orange. Ja hyvältähän se näyttääkin!

----------


## snowfake

Tällainen arkipyöräksi haettua tuollainen Specialized tänään ja sakkolenkin kautta tuli käytyä kaupassa jotta sai testattua tarakkaa:



Plussaa: Ajoviima pitää kaljat viileämpänä kuin repussa
Miinusta: Hölskyvät aika paljon kun laittoi 35mm renkaisiin suositellut 6bar  :Hymy: 

Muuten kyllä aivan törkeen hyvä peli nyt reilun tunnin kokemuksen jälkeen eikä hintakaan ollut paha. Ei myöskään ollenkaan pahan painoinen, speksien mukaan 12,6kg. Pitää punnita vielä, ja ottaa dork disci veke sekä vaihtaa heijastimet niihin pinnamallisiin. Ei vielä jaksanut tuoda sisälle tuota kun kaikki pelasi niin hyvin. Niin ja jalkakin oli tuossa, liikkeessä koitin viritellä sitä jotain jakkaraa vasten nojaamaan "niin siinä oli se jalkakin..."  :Hymy:

----------


## Jooseppi

Oivoi! Hienoja maastureita sivukaupalla. Kesäkuumetta pukkaa!

----------


## paternoster

maalinni on vissiin äärimmäisen pienijalkainen tai sitten olet vaan kertakaikkisen sinut toe overlapin kanssa kun näkyvät nuo lokarien aisatkin vielä sojottelevan ylipitkinä. Mulle melko isojalkaisena omassa -15 -mallisessa Rovessani on aikamoinen overlappi ja ja lokarien asennuksen jälkeen on etenkin kaupungilla käydessä joihinkin risteyksiin tullessa sattunut muutama melko päräyttävä kokemus. Kaipa sen kanssa oppii aikanaan elämään.

----------


## maalinni

> maalinni on vissiin äärimmäisen pienijalkainen tai sitten olet vaan kertakaikkisen sinut toe overlapin kanssa kun näkyvät nuo lokarien aisatkin vielä sojottelevan ylipitkinä. Mulle melko isojalkaisena omassa -15 -mallisessa Rovessani on aikamoinen overlappi ja ja lokarien asennuksen jälkeen on etenkin kaupungilla käydessä joihinkin risteyksiin tullessa sattunut muutama melko päräyttävä kokemus. Kaipa sen kanssa oppii aikanaan elämään.



Ei oo lokarit ollu vielä montaa viikkoa, pitääkin lainata anopilta dremeliä, kun ei sivuleikkurit noihin purrut. Sitäpaitsi työmatka on aikalailla pelkkää suoraa...

----------


## Skor

Uusi hankinta ja ihan pihalla pyöristä ja muotisuunnista, ajaminen maistuu! Lokarit ei istu, mutta minkä teet näillä keleillä. Nousukahvat olis poikaa, mutta ei malttais luopua ergoneistakaan, help!

----------


## LJL

^ Hommaat nousukaffalliset ergonit?

----------


## Shred

Maastopyöräilyharrastus lähtee käyntiin tällaisella pelillä, pyörät ovat epämuodikkaasti 26", mutta se nyt ei menoa meinaa.
Lapierre Zesty 314 vuosimallia 2013

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Miinusta: Hölskyvät aika paljon kun laittoi 35mm renkaisiin suositellut 6bar



Höh, 6 bar riittää 23 mm nakinkuorissakin. Ihan järjetön paine. Vähän kuskin painosta riippuen 3-4 bar pitäisi olla sopiva.

----------


## snowfake

> Höh, 6 bar riittää 23 mm nakinkuorissakin. Ihan järjetön paine. Vähän kuskin painosta riippuen 3-4 bar pitäisi olla sopiva.



Sitähän määkin. Katsoin kuitenkin renkaan kyljestä että mitä suositellaan, siellä oli x - y psi eli 5.0 - 7.0 bar  :Hymy:  (Siinä punpatessa oltiin jo pihalla eikä mitää intternettejä selailtu)
Laitoin puolivälin hujakoille molempiin, ja ajelin ennen Kukkojen hakemista jonkun tunnin tms. Oli ihan hyvät, ei tuntunut liian kovalta tms. Voishan tuota joskus vähän lepposammillakin paineilla kokeilla  :Hymy: 

Tuossahan toi: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb...e-tires/fatboy
70-100 psi eli 4.83-6.89 bar kuitenkin... vaikka renkaan kyljissä luki 5.0 - 7.0....

----------


## jame1967

Onpas komea Lapierre Shredillä . Luulin ensin kuiturunkoiseksi ylä- ja keulaputken perusteella , vasta kun lasit sain päähäni , huomasin hitsit .
Itsellä oli aikoinaan ensimmäiseksi maasturiksi juuri lapierren runko kiikarissa , Focukseen kuitenkin päädyin "edesmennyt jo" .
Jotenkin noi Lapierret on aina miellyttänyt silmää , mitä muuten painaa ?

----------


## Shred

Zesty (runko M kokoinen) painaa kuvan mukaisella varustuksella 13.35 kiloa kalavaa'alla punnittuna.

----------


## ben

Nössö/NS. pyörä:

Upouutta osaa ainoastaan runko ja ohjainlaakeri, Reverbi asentuu ilmojen lämmettyä ja muita pieniä muutoksia on myös tulossa

----------


## Jsavilaa

Retrokuumeeseen ja retro-ht:n vajetta paikkaamaan tuli mikäpä muukaan kuin Kona. Projektikuntoista kun ei löytynyt niin ostin valmiin Kulan vuodelta -99 joka on rakennettu uutena jo pääosin mm. XTR:llä ja keraami-Maviceilla. Ajamaan kun piti heti päästä niin vaihoin alle talvikiekot ja eteen levynjarrun. Ohjaamogeometria on myös testiajossa ja kun sopivat mitat löytyy niin pitää ettiä yhtenäinen setti, tanko+stemmi+tolppa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Miehekkäät välitykset.

----------


## Stinky

Konassa kai ihan ajan mukainen 22,32,44 rattaistus kampisetissä? Kuinkas tuo Sid notkuu levarilla? Peukku ysärikonalle!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Retrokuumeeseen ja retro-ht:n vajetta paikkaamaan tuli mikäpä muukaan kuin Kona. Projektikuntoista kun ei löytynyt niin ostin valmiin Kulan vuodelta -99 joka on rakennettu uutena jo pääosin mm. XTR:llä ja keraami-Maviceilla. Ajamaan kun piti heti päästä niin vaihoin alle talvikiekot ja eteen levynjarrun. Ohjaamogeometria on myös testiajossa ja kun sopivat mitat löytyy niin pitää ettiä yhtenäinen setti, tanko+stemmi+tolppa.



👍
Juurikin tässä katsellut täys jäykkää 90 luvun konaa. Kun vaan löytys 19" niin hakisin kotiin.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Olikohan 44-34-24 tuo ratastus. Ei tarvinu isoa lätkää juuri käyttää testilenkillä kun on tottunu 1x setuppiin 32-rattaalla.  :Hymy:  Hyvin notkuu Sid levyllä, kesäksi toki vaihtuu keraami-Mavicit ja v-jarru myös eteen.

Rautarunkoisia jonkin verran näkyy olevan myynnissä, mutta tosi tiukassa oli löytää alsa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Tuon pitäisi olla 46-34-24t ja takapakka näyttää jollekkin 12-28t pakalle.

----------


## Jsavilaa

^Joo, 46 näytti olevan iso ratas sittenkin. Pakka on 11-32.

----------


## Samidz

Kevätpäivityksen jälkeen Chilcotin näyttää tuolta. Tällä setillä jos menisi jo syksyyn asti ilman suurempia muutoksia.

----------


## Bässi

Hieno Kilkotin. Miksi kaapelit tuollein yläkautta?

----------


## Samidz

> Hieno Kilkotin. Miksi kaapelit tuollein yläkautta?



Vaatisi pidemmän jarruletkun ja vaijerinkuoren, että riittäisi alakautta.

----------


## Joku Muu

Laitetaas tännekin. Tänään tupsahti postista uusi pyörä. Kesä saa tulla!

----------


## Snowdog85

Oon see alu Capra hieno! onko seatstay kuitust?

----------


## alteregoni

> Oon see alu Capra hieno! onko chainstay silti kuitust?



+1
YT on kyllä tehnyt hienoa markkinointi työtä. Osannut kyllä luoda merkille hyvän statuksen, ja luonut loistavat tuotteet. Jotka ovat vielä kauniita!

----------


## 2cka

Tuli kasailtua vaimon siskon miehen Plug joka saapui heidän ollessa lomalla. Taidanpa kysyä että saako tolla käydä myös heittää pienen lenkin, olisi eka sinkulaelämys itselle 




iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## Smuu

Ajoasento vielä hakematta, mutta tällä olisi tarkoitus kartuttaa kilometrejä maantiellä ensi kesänä. Saattaa olla vähän harvinaisempi pyörä Suomen teillä.

----------


## Joku Muu

> Oon see alu Capra hieno! onko seatstay kuitust?



    Livenä hienompi  :Hymy:  Seatstay kuitua, kyllä!

----------


## Kyrdis

Nyt näitä maantievermeitä alkaa tippumaan, ei varmasti ainakaan yhtä harvinainen näky tiellä kun ylempänä oleva kiituri. Kyseessä siis kännöndäle supersiks

----------


## TomiKoo

Mondrakerin päivitysprojekti valmistui ja pääsin koeajolle. Jaetaan nyt kuva vielä tännekin. Vaikka itse sanonkin, olen aivan liekeissä tästä!  :Cool:  Itselle ensimmäinen isompi fillariprojekti ja opin kyllä valtavasti osia speksatessa ja kasatessa. Aikuinen poika saa toteuttaa sisäistä pikkupoikaa ihan huolella!  :Leveä hymy: 



Speksit:

Runko: Mondraker Foxy 2012, runko riisuttu paljaalle alumiinille, linkut huollettu ja laakeroitu
Iskari: Fox Float RL (vaihtuu kevään aikana Rock Shocks Monarchiin)
Keula: X-fusion Vengeance HLR Coil, jousto lyhennetty 160mm
Ohjainlaakeri: On-off ylä / Cane Creek ala
Stemmi: Race Face Respond 45mm
Tanko: Truvative Stevie Smith BlackBox, lyhennetty 750mm, rise 30mm
Gripit: Renthal kevlar
Satulatolppa: Race Face Ride
Satula: Specialized Henge Comp
Jarrut: Shimano Zee 203/180
Keskiö: Shimano XTR 73mm BSA
Polkimet: DMR V12
Kammet: Simano Zee
Eturatas: Bionicon 32t ovaali N/W
Takavaihtaja: Shimano Zee
Vaihdevipu: Shimano Saint, i-spec kiinnitys
Pakka: Shimano XT 11-36
Ketju: SRAM
Kiekot: Fun Works Track Mack, 4way pro navat, akselit edessä 20mm, takana 10mm
Taka-akseli: DT Swiss RWS 10mm läpipultti
Renkaat: Maxxis Minion DHF 2,3 etu / Ardent 2,4 taka (eteenkin vaihtuu Ardent)

----------


## Farina

^Komea peli. Ei kaipaa kuin kovaa ajoa.

----------


## Ihmekameli

Pyörävaraston täytettä, C60 + SuperRecord.
Sisäänkantosäädöissä.

----------


## zander

no NYT on komee!

----------


## JohannesP

Viime vuonna X-master ja tänä vuonna sit C60.  :Hymy:  Ei paljo paremmaksi voi pistää tuotakaan setuppia. Tyydyn tuohon omaan ~80-90-luvun vaihteen Masteriin ja kuolaan muiden pyöriä kun budjetti rajottaa rankasti...

----------


## Mihail

Ihmekameli ottanut itsestään selfien näköjään ja pyörä osunu sopivasti väliin.
Nyt ensimmäiset neljäpulttiset campan kammet foorumilaisen pyörässä niin ei näytä yhtään pahalta.
Sentään jakokin symmetrinen jos vertaa tuohon shimanon vastaavaan tuossa ylläolevassa sensassa.

----------


## PeltolaM

Kohta lähtee jäät, sitä odotellessa.

----------


## kmw



----------


## lansive

> << Piankin kuvat napsittu poies >>



Missä on kiiltävä stonga?  :No huh!:

----------


## kmw

^pitää muistaa Kodin Putkimies kun käyn Sittarissa  :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

> ^pitää muistaa Kodin Putkimies kun käyn Sittarissa



Kannattaa sitten ostaa myös Kromglanssia, niin häikäisee vastaantulijat.

----------


## Shimaani

kmw:llä on tuota jo. Puksun ekoista kiekoista jäi hiukan...

Toi etukieaokossa kiinnioleva lana on näppärä näin keväällä pihahommissa  :Cool:

----------


## kmw

^ ostin jo toisenkin tuubin kun aikanani innostuin kiiltävyydestä. Muistutti masturbointia kun kiillotin kaikki valmiiksi kiiltävät + kaikki kodin putkimies kylvettämäni osat. Vaan siitä on jo aikaa.

Lana on Biltema. Hinta/laatusuhe kohillaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Lähteekö sillä putkarilla maalit? 

Katsotaan josko sais tänään loput hilut Plugiin niin sitten pannaan kuvaa!

----------


## Sinska

[IMG][/IMG]
Tapatalkin testailua , ja samalla uuden maasturin kuvan lisäys

----------


## kmw

[umpiofftopic]




> ^Lähteekö sillä putkarilla maalit? ....



Anodisointi ainakin. Veli Mutiksella taitaa olla vieläkin lipeää, tosi tömäkkää tavaraa. Porisee paremmin kuin Kodin Putkimies. Eikä sitten sisällä näitä hommia ollenkaan!

Äsken eka lenkki Piankkin uuwella setupilla. On oikke hyvä, sanoi skene mitä tahansa. Ehdottomasti jatkoon.
[umpiofftopic]

----------


## stumpe

> [IMG][/IMG]
> Tapatalkin testailua , ja samalla uuden maasturin kuvan lisäys



Todella hieno process tutussa paikassa  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Spessun Stumpjumper fsr comp. Sori ku innoistuin photoshoppaan...

----------


## Oz

Onko muuten Spessu onnistunu patentoimaan nuo supikoira-ansat tuonne keskiön alle vai onko niitä muillakin merkeillä?

----------


## IncBuff

Canyonissa oli ainakin. Ei tosin noin pitkästi kun vaijerit meni rungon sisällä jonkin matkaa.

----------


## jcool

> Onko muuten Spessu onnistunu patentoimaan nuo supikoira-ansat tuonne keskiön alle vai onko niitä muillakin merkeillä?



Viestin innoittamana aloin tsekkaamaan kaapelihässäkän. Onneksi aloin, nimittäin kaikki muovikiinnikkeet/nippusiteet oli poikki (1 kpl nippuside ja 1 kpl muovikiinnike takahaarukassa). Takajarrulle menevä letku tulee ihan liian tiukalle, jos laittaa kokonaan kiinni takahaarukkaan (vetää kivasti takahaarukkaa vasten, kun pyörä joustaa ja syö takuuvarmasti maalin pois haarukasta = sahaa kaapelia edestakaisin runkoa vasten). Laitoin suojateipin takahaarukan sisäreunalle ja jätin ylemmän kiinnikkeen pois ku se oli jo poikkikin (ei jää veto päälle). Pakko myöntää, ÄLYTÖN hässäkkä. Ilmeisesti tarkoitus on kuitenkin jättää kaapelit tarpeeksi löysälle keskiön alta.

----------


## FreeZ

Pyörä alkaa pikkuhiljaan olemaan kesäkunnossa pienten värikoodausten, kiekkohommien ja "rock sliderien" asennuksen jäljiltä. Vielä hissitolppa paikalleen kunhan kelit lämpiää.  :Hymy:

----------


## napaketku

Uusvanha tuunattu kylpykaveri. Kona firemountain -97. Näppärä persjalkasen citykiituriGripparit muuttunut kuvasta sen verran että, kahvan nysiin lisätty erkalla ja nipparinpätkillä pitoa vaihtamisen helpotukseksi.

----------


## Itsok

Taitaa kuitenkin olla persjalkasella melkosen pitkä reisiluu, kun tulee satula noin taakse.

----------


## napaketku

Koipi pelkkää reittä. No juu asento hakusessa. Pieni testilenkki vasta ajettu eikä kippurasarvilla ajosta oikein aiempaa tuntemusta joten aikaa menee säädellessä.

----------


## Iglumies

> Pyörä ...



 :Hymy:  Peukalo!

----------


## Ansis

FreeZen Cruzista peukalo jo ISO sellainen

----------


## alteregoni

Radon kevätmekossa. Värikoodia täälläkin haettu. Freezellä maukas Cruzi!







Jaa niin, uutta kumiakin tuli alle, kiitos foorumilaisten suositusten, ja tanko vaihtui  Atlaksesta matalampi nousuiseen Havociin. Nyt ohjaamo mätsää ihanasti stemmin kanssa yhteen. Vielä jos Foxin heritage tarrat oranssina....hmmm

----------


## kyprok

> Pyörä alkaa pikkuhiljaan olemaan kesäkunnossa pienten värikoodausten, kiekkohommien ja "rock sliderien" asennuksen jäljiltä. Vielä hissitolppa paikalleen kunhan kelit lämpiää.



Oijoijoi! Jos täpäriä speksailisin niin tämä ois vahvoilla itselläni. Ja tietty Nomad. Yleiskäyttöön tämä. Hiilikuituisena vielä kuumottavampi.

----------


## teehak

[QUOTE=FreeZ;2350582]Pyörä alkaa pikkuhiljaan olemaan kesäkunnossa pienten värikoodausten, kiekkohommien ja "rock sliderien" asennuksen jäljiltä.

Erittäin hyvältä näyttää ja tosi tutultakin  :Hymy:  Onko keula vielä niiku lähtiessä 140mm vai pidensitkö jo?

----------


## timoe



----------


## Tank Driver

Aika hieno...

----------


## duris

No nyt on tyylikästä!

----------


## JackOja

Hieno Pussy!* Timoella on foorumin hienoimmat lokaritkin aina!



edit: eiku Rusby se onkin  :Nolous:

----------


## kmw

Uuuh, että voikin olla polkupyörä kaunis. Lievähkö kademieli jäytää sieluani.

----------


## TheMiklu

Hämmentävä pyörä! Kalssaista luukkia, uutta teknkiikkaa mutta kuitenki hyvällä maulla paketissa.

----------


## LJL

Timoen pyörä muistuttaa hieman kurkkupastillia

----------


## Jukahia

Cube -14 Talvivarustuksessa... 
Kiekot ja tolppa vaihtuu kesäksi, tai no käärin noille kiekoille vielä Roro ja Rara 2,25 renkulat niin on kuivan xc kelin kiekot sitten kanssa.. Kun muuten mennään muhkummalla sarjalla.

----------


## timoe

> Hämmentävä pyörä! Kalssaista luukkia, uutta teknkiikkaa mutta kuitenki hyvällä maulla paketissa.



Kiitos! näitä juuri haettiin  :Hymy:  lisäksi erittäin hyvä ajettava. Seatclamp on vaihdettu toki myös "mango" sävyyn nyttemmin.

----------


## arctic biker

[IMG] Portrait by Arctic Biker , on Flickr [/ IMG]  Something steels, Cross Check.

----------


## IncBuff

Toimivan oloinen rospuutto ja miksipä ei kesäkelinkin pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Tuo isompi ns tietokoneeni haluaa englantia puhua. Soiva peli ja varsin hauska vertailla saman hintaluokan alurunkoiseen Poison Opiumiin. Jarrut, ohjainlaakeri ynnä kammenrattaat uutta sekä ketjut ja vaijerit. Muuten tallin jemmoista kasattu. Ylihuomenna lähtee tilaukseen ns oikea tanko, tuon aluFeltin peruja olen jo kertaalleen hylännyt, liian paljon droppia. MiniV by Shimano on mulle nogo, pitävät jarrut kun palat on vanteissa kiinni, silti kahvat melkein tangossa. Mittatappiota 38,40 ekua. Pikkuhiljaa oikea ajopeli.

Ja toki emäputken lyhkäisyys tarkoittaa jotta kannatin on pakosta ylöspäin nakottava, kunhan saan aikaseksi rautasahaan uuden terän niin lyhennän.

----------


## slow

Halvatun hieno rotsekki.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Nätti on pyörä, nätti on väri.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tämmönen kesäpeli. Hitto kun piti taas säästää väärässä kohtaa, en raaskinut Brooksin tuppeja laittaa ja kahvatkin vähän väärän malliset. No tupit kyllä tummuu käytössä. Nyt vaan odotellaan sitä kesää :Cool:

----------


## kmw

Rostsekki on hieno. Se on aina. Hienon uuwen värin ovat Surlyn pojat laittaneet.

Liikkuvan Plugi on söpö ja ohjaamo tres elegant. Eläkä huoli niistä Brooksin tupeista. Painavatkin ihan **tusti. Parilla tutulla niitä oli. Vaihtoivat aika pian mukavampiin ja kevyempiin. Eikä tuo pyörä mtn kesää kaipaa. Kestää ihan oikeaa ympärivuotista rääkkäämistä.

----------


## lviz

3-vuotiaan poikani pyörä jolla hän oppi ajamaan viime syksyn sateissa. Talven aikana kävin pyörän täysin läpi. Kaksi serkkupoikaa oli jo ehtinyt viidessä vuodessa hoitamaan sisäänajon. Uutta osaa on riittävästi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Timoen pyörä on ihan ansaitusti näkyvästi esillä pyöräntekijän galleriassa: http://rusbycycles.co.uk/bikes/


AB:n pyörästä tykkään myös, vaikka mittarin anturi ei olekaan etuhaarukassa kultaisen leikkauksen määräämässä paikassa.

Etulokarin jatke näyttää materiaaliltaan ja toteutukseltaan pyörään sopivalta ja toimivalta. (Takana ei ole mitään, mutta tiiviissä jonossa vedetyt porukkalenkit taitavat olla siellä seuduin sen verran harvinaisia ettei se ole vaivannäön arvoinen.)

Muuten olen sitä mieltä että tuommoiseen pyörään sopii paremmin vähän reilumman kokoinen satulalaukku eli sellainen joka näyttää siltä että pyörä olisi koska tahansa valmis heittämään pitkän audax-, brevet- tai randonneurhenkisen pitkän lenkin. Mutta käyttäjä tietenkin varustelee pyörän oman mielensä ja omien käyttötarpeidensa mukaisesti.

----------


## timoe

Hyvän näköinen on Arcticin pyörä !

----------


## Odottakaa

> 3-vuotiaan poikani pyörä jolla hän oppi ajamaan viime syksyn sateissa. Talven aikana kävin pyörän täysin läpi. Kaksi serkkupoikaa oli jo ehtinyt viidessä vuodessa hoitamaan sisäänajon. Uutta osaa on riittävästi



Ainakin heijastimia on tarpeeksi pinnoissa  :Hymy:

----------


## lviz

> Ainakin heijastimia on tarpeeksi pinnoissa



  Saksasta tuli ostettua isompi kasa edullisesti ja nythän näkyvyys lisääntyi roimasti.

----------


## kmw

Heijastimia EI voi olla liikaa. Hieno on Isla. Kovaa ajoa ihan omaatäysii toivotan @Iviz jr.

----------


## Tank Driver

Pikkukuskien pyöriä soisi näkevänsä täällä enemmänkin. Enkä nyt tarkoita Arcticia, vaikka toki hänenkin kalustoaan mielellään katselen.

----------


## Rattle

Uusi hankinta. Crescent Helag.

----------


## partsi

Tälläinen tuli ruuvailtua kasaan, lähinnä työmatka-ajoihin:

----------


## trash-base

> Tälläinen tuli



H I E N O! Ja taatusti riittävän nopea työmatkatempoiluun...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho vähän kerma ✌😎💃

----------


## jaksu

@partsi Hienoa että muutkin ajaa työmatkaa s-wörksillä. Itsekin syyllistyn joskus moiseen Tarmacilla. Silloin roudaan pyörän suosiolla työpisteelle saakka.  :Hymy:

----------


## MikeM

Sen verran kerma että ei kannata laskea silmistään hetkeksikään.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Sen verran kerma että ei kannata laskea silmistään hetkeksikään.



jep. Tonkun jättää vartioimatta niin ei mee pikään kun sähkökäyttöinen rälläkkä huutaa. Oli sit paivä tai yö ,ihmisiä ympärillä.
Nykyajan rosmot on röyhkeitä piruja.

----------


## Hääppönen

No jo on työmatkatykki partsilla! Tyhmän pakko kysyä, mikä toiminto noilla vaihdevaijereissa olevilla (hopean värisillä) pätkillä on? Säätö tuossa?

----------


## maalinni

> No jo on työmatkatykki partsilla! Tyhmän pakko kysyä, mikä toiminto noilla vaihdevaijereissa olevilla (hopean värisillä) pätkillä on? Säätö tuossa?



Barrel adjuster, voi säätää vaijerin kireyttä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Kolmas kerta toden sanoo.

----------


## ollikolli

Yhteiskuva:

----------


## maapaa

> Kolmas kerta toden sanoo.



Hienoa että vihdoin sait rungon.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Tälläinen tuli ruuvailtua kasaan, lähinnä työmatka-ajoihin:



Taidat ehtiä ajoissa duuniin!

----------


## TPP

> Kolmas kerta toden sanoo.



Onko hyvä?

----------


## kmw

Straggler tänään Röykän sairaalan uimarannalla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kosolti näyttää tutulta.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tallboy LTc sai pientä päivitystä kevään kunniaksi: 
- Spessun Purgatoryt olivat sen verran kuluneet, että ne vaihtuivat Schwalben Hans Dampfeihin (TrailStar eteen, PaceStar taakse).
- Reverb temppuili huollon jälkeenkin, joten päädyin KS LEV Ti -tolppaan ja siihen hankin lisäksi Southpaw-vivun.
- Santa Cruzin oma satulatolpan pikalinkkupanta vaihtui Tunen Schraubwürgeriin.

Kuvan setupilla vaaka näytti 12,68kg eli ihan jees. 

Seuraava hankintakohde olisi sitten kuitukiekot kun vaan raaskisi. Tosin nykyinen Hope/DT Comp/Flow EX -settikin on erittäin hyvä, vähän painava vaan.

----------


## Salomo

> Straggler tänään Röykän sairaalan uimarannalla.



I like the way u think


 CrossCheck

----------


## JH3

> Tälläinen tuli ruuvailtua kasaan, lähinnä työmatka-ajoihin:



Polkimet unohtu??  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

^ ^Digdig ja peukalon kuva. Ovat kuin sisko ja sen velipuoli, tai jtkn  :Hymy:  Pirtsakka keula Rostsekissä. Millä välillä Salomo hurvittelee? Mulla 36/18 ja tänään oli aikas raskas. Lumipolkua enempi kuin sulaa. Meni paikoin kävelyksi kun pöpperössä liikkeellelähtö osasi olla liiankin haastavaa.

----------


## Salomo

Juu, keula on Fixie Inc.:n Purebloodin keula. Piristää kyllä kivasti :-)
Tää nyt on enemmän tällanen yleiskommuutteri ja oon ajellut 34/14 väleillä. Toisella puolella on kyllä 16 piikkinen jos meinaisi oikein oikeasti maastoon mennä ja/tai talviajelua varten. Kyllä mä aattelin tätä ihan maastossakin koittaa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## teehak

> Tallboy LTc sai pientä päivitystä kevään kunniaksi: 
> - Spessun Purgatoryt olivat sen verran kuluneet, että ne vaihtuivat Schwalben Hans Dampfeihin (TrailStar eteen, PaceStar taakse).
> - Reverb temppuili huollon jälkeenkin, joten päädyin KS LEV Ti -tolppaan ja siihen hankin lisäksi Southpaw-vivun.
> - Santa Cruzin oma satulatolpan pikalinkkupanta vaihtui Tunen Schraubwürgeriin.
> 
> Kuvan setupilla vaaka näytti 12,68kg eli ihan jees. 
> 
> Seuraava hankintakohde olisi sitten kuitukiekot kun vaan raaskisi. Tosin nykyinen Hope/DT Comp/Flow EX -settikin on erittäin hyvä, vähän painava vaan.



Hatunnosto, nyt on makee laite  :Hymy: ! Oliko tossa anglesetti, jos niin mikä ja paljon loiventaa?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei näy Salomon # Kuva .😦

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Hatunnosto, nyt on makee laite ! Oliko tossa anglesetti, jos niin mikä ja paljon loiventaa?



Kiitti! 👍
Joo, siinä on Works Componentsin 1,5 astetta loiventava Angleset. Kuten kuvasta näkyy, tuossa on myös ylempi kuppi ulkoinen. Koetin saada tilattua sellaista versiota, jossa se olisi ollut integroitua mallia, mutta Works on "kuuluisa" siitä, että sähköposteihin on vaikeaa/mahdotonta saada vastausta. Mut se onkin periaatteessa yhden miehen firma.
Ja menee ohjainlaakeri noinkin.

----------


## Plus

> CrossCheck



Mikä on tuo keltainen keula?

----------


## slow

> Mikä on tuo keltainen keula?







> Juu, keula on Fixie Inc.:n Purebloodin keula.. *nips*



Vaikka olen jo aiemmin kehunut niin tuo Salomon TMT-nöyryyttäjä on edelleenkin erittäin siisti. Sillai rumalla tavalla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Tallboy LTc sai pientä päivitystä kevään kunniaksi: 
> 
> - Reverb temppuili huollon jälkeenkin, joten päädyin KS LEV Ti -tolppaan ja siihen hankin lisäksi *Southpaw-vivun*.



Mistäs vipua sais edukkaimmin? Toi on nimittäin saatava. (y)

----------


## kyprok

> Tallboy LTc sai pientä päivitystä kevään kunniaksi: 
> - Spessun Purgatoryt olivat sen verran kuluneet, että ne vaihtuivat Schwalben Hans Dampfeihin (TrailStar eteen, PaceStar taakse).
> - Reverb temppuili huollon jälkeenkin, joten päädyin KS LEV Ti -tolppaan ja siihen hankin lisäksi Southpaw-vivun.
> - Santa Cruzin oma satulatolpan pikalinkkupanta vaihtui Tunen Schraubwürgeriin.
> 
> Kuvan setupilla vaaka näytti 12,68kg eli ihan jees. 
> 
> Seuraava hankintakohde olisi sitten kuitukiekot kun vaan raaskisi. Tosin nykyinen Hope/DT Comp/Flow EX -settikin on erittäin hyvä, vähän painava vaan.



Ajaisin.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Mistäs vipua sais edukkaimmin? Toi on nimittäin saatava. (y)



Ostin omani Bike-discountista. Oli selkeästi halvin. Suosittelen kyllä tuota vipua, toimii mukavasti ja on luontevampi käyttää kuin alkup. vipu.

----------


## brilleaux

Loppu.
13.4. näyttää olevan saatavilla taas. Pitänee keksiä jotain muutakin koriin laitettavaa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jukka_Jii

> Viestin innoittamana aloin tsekkaamaan kaapelihässäkän. Onneksi aloin, nimittäin kaikki muovikiinnikkeet/nippusiteet oli poikki (1 kpl nippuside ja 1 kpl muovikiinnike takahaarukassa). Takajarrulle menevä letku tulee ihan liian tiukalle, jos laittaa kokonaan kiinni takahaarukkaan (vetää kivasti takahaarukkaa vasten, kun pyörä joustaa ja syö takuuvarmasti maalin pois haarukasta = sahaa kaapelia edestakaisin runkoa vasten). Laitoin suojateipin takahaarukan sisäreunalle ja jätin ylemmän kiinnikkeen pois ku se oli jo poikkikin (ei jää veto päälle). Pakko myöntää, ÄLYTÖN hässäkkä. Ilmeisesti tarkoitus on kuitenkin jättää kaapelit tarpeeksi löysälle keskiön alta.




Hyvä kun huomasit tuon takajarruletkun ilmiselvän suunnittelumokan. Itse huomasin v. -12 FSR Comp Carbonissa tuon letkun sahauksen nyt keväällä. Letku oli sahannut takahäkin kulman melkein puhki. Reilusti suojateippiä päälle ja toivottavasti kestää. Kannattaa tarkkailla tuota kohtaa.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Onko hyvä?



Se on paras.

----------


## juse

Reiska pääsi pääsiäislenkille.

----------


## maapaa

..........

----------


## AK-87



----------


## OKS

Kinder-suklaamunasta putkahti tämmöinen pyörä.  :Hymy: 

Videolla lisää tästä BMX Dirtistä sekä kolmesta muusta mallista, venäjäksi.

https://youtu.be/80FK5sfMr8A?t=14s

----------


## Halloo halloo

Stylet vanteet. Mistä?

----------


## slow

Hieno varttiheppa Jusella. Ja laadukasta lenkkiseuraa.

----------


## Corrakekki

> 



.    Nätti sinkula😍

----------


## mikk3

> 



Upea! Tänä kesänä jälleen kisailemaan?

----------


## kmw

> .    Nätti sinkula



paha under statement, sanoisin. Ihan *piiiip* nätti. Kelpais mulle. Onko käynyt puntarissa?

----------


## JackOja

Eihän toi paljoakaan voi painaa. Pirun hieno!

----------


## Corrakekki

Itellä tommonen painoa 10.9kg kuva otettu ennen kuin ostin pyörän  nyky kunto

----------


## jcool

> Reiska pääsi pääsiäislenkille.



Huippu kuva ja siisti pyörä!

----------


## LJL

Tymäkkä geometria corratecissa

----------


## AK-87

> Upea! Tänä kesänä jälleen kisailemaan?



Kiitti! Juu kyllä on tarkoitus lähteä viivalle taas!

----------


## osmoosi

Perus Trek Super fly 7. Pääsinpähän sivulle 101 :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

> Onko käynyt puntarissa?



7.7kg on painoa. Jotain pientä muutosta vielä tuloillaan, mutta paino ei enään paljon tuosta putoa.

----------


## jcool

> Hyvä kun huomasit tuon takajarruletkun ilmiselvän suunnittelumokan. Itse huomasin v. -12 FSR Comp Carbonissa tuon letkun sahauksen nyt keväällä. Letku oli sahannut takahäkin kulman melkein puhki. Reilusti suojateippiä päälle ja toivottavasti kestää. Kannattaa tarkkailla tuota kohtaa.



Jeps, ohessa vielä kuva ylemmästä kiinnikkeestä, joka ainakin stumpyssä kannattaa jättää irti. Eipähän pääse kaapeli liian tiukalle:

----------


## Mihail

Millainen tuo ninerin keula on? Ilmeisesti siis 15 läpiakselilla. Itsellä hankintalistalla ja punnitsen nyt noiden kahden eri version välillä. Aiemmin ollut kinesiksen jäykkä keula 9mm pikalinkulla ja se oli melko velmu.

----------


## noniinno

> Reiska pääsi pääsiäislenkille.



Taitaa olla _Reinoltsia ...otan vain takkini.._

----------


## HiMa

Itse kasattu ja eilen todettu jo lenkillä oikein sopivaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

> Millainen tuo ninerin keula on? Ilmeisesti siis 15 läpiakselilla. Itsellä hankintalistalla ja punnitsen nyt noiden kahden eri version välillä. Aiemmin ollut kinesiksen jäykkä keula 9mm pikalinkulla ja se oli melko velmu.



Jep 15mm läpiakselilla. Pirun jäykkä, ei turhia notku. Kyllähän tuo suodattaa tärinät ja värinät kohtuu hyvin, mutta jos haluaa säästellä ranteita niin en suosittele parittamaan alutangon kanssa.

----------


## elmuwelmu

Laitetaas tääkin nyt tänne.

----------


## miku80

> Jeps, ohessa vielä kuva ylemmästä kiinnikkeestä, joka ainakin stumpyssä kannattaa jättää irti. Eipähän pääse kaapeli liian tiukalle:



Juurikin tuon takia kannattaa katsoa että on sitä kaapelia ja letkua riittävästi löysänä keskiö alla kun muuten alkaa hankaamaan.

----------


## Velogi

Täällä kun ei ole "pyöräsi videokuva"-ketjua niin sallittaneen kaluston videoesittely: https://youtu.be/y8GBi-XN_v0

----------


## maalinni

Olipas kiva video, rauhallinen esiintyminen ja hyvää kameran käyttöä. Monet "ammattiblogaajat" tekee paljon huonompaa jälkeä.

----------


## paskalokki

Hybridi kesäkuntoon - nastat vaihtui kesäkumeihin, Brooks entisen satulan tilalle,  dorkdisc mäkeen, voimansiirron pesua ja ketjujen öljyämistä

Vielä pari viikkoa saa toimia lenkkipyöränä kunnes maantiepyörä saapuu, sen jälkeen tästä tulee puhtaasti kulkine töihin, kauppaan ja terassille. Huomatkaa renkaiden vaihdossa oikeaoppinen venttiilien kohdistus renkaan nimen kanssa.

----------


## Bässi

> Jeps, ohessa vielä kuva ylemmästä kiinnikkeestä, joka ainakin stumpyssä kannattaa jättää irti. Eipähän pääse kaapeli liian tiukalle:



näin tänään enduro compin jossa letku on hinkannu jo reiän putkeen. Hienosti huollettu kun pyörä on kuitenki käynny usein maahantuojan huollossa eikä ole osattu katella tällaista tyyppivikaa.

----------


## jcool

> näin tänään enduro compin jossa letku on hinkannu jo reiän putkeen. Hienosti huollettu kun pyörä on kuitenki käynny usein maahantuojan huollossa eikä ole osattu katella tällaista tyyppivikaa.



Oisko kasausvika liikkeessä? Katsoin tuota omaa kuvaa ja letkun vois vetää ulkokautta (kolmion välistä) ja ei olis mitään ongelmaa. Kumpaakohan kautta pitäis letku vetää oikeasti? Mikäli haarukan sisältä, niin tyyppivika Ihan selkeästi ja ulkokautta kyllä ruman näköinen.

----------


## Bässi

Luulis kyllä sisäkautta kuuluvan. Ko.tapauksessa chainstay oli hinkkaantunu alapuolelta.
voihan se asennusvirhekkin olla, mutta sama virma sen on kasannutkin. vois sanoa siis tyypillinen vika.

----------


## Munarello

> Hybridi kesäkuntoon - nastat vaihtui kesäkumeihin, Brooks entisen satulan tilalle,  dorkdisc mäkeen, voimansiirron pesua ja ketjujen öljyämistä
> 
> Vielä pari viikkoa saa toimia lenkkipyöränä kunnes maantiepyörä saapuu, sen jälkeen tästä tulee puhtaasti kulkine töihin, kauppaan ja terassille. Huomatkaa renkaiden vaihdossa oikeaoppinen venttiilien kohdistus renkaan nimen kanssa.



Mahtaa tulla raju muutos ajoasentoon kun vaihtaa tuollaisen emäputken omaavasta pyörästä maantiepyörään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jii8

Neitsytmatkan jälkeen:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Noniin 👍☺🐧😍

----------


## arctic biker

[IMG]Kurainen lepakkopyörä by Arctic Biker, on Flickr[/IMG]
Ja vielä eriparikiekoila. On tuohon sentään kolme kiekkosettiä kertynyt. 26 ja aivan kiva ajettava. Saa kohtapuoliin Reban, kesä tulee ja polut aukee.

----------


## CamoN

> Luulis kyllä sisäkautta kuuluvan. Ko.tapauksessa chainstay oli hinkkaantunu alapuolelta.
> voihan se asennusvirhekkin olla, mutta sama virma sen on kasannutkin. vois sanoa siis tyypillinen vika.



Tilanne muuttuu vähän jos jarrusatula on sellaista mallia että letkun tulokulmaa voi muuttaa. Omassa Epicissä jarruletku oli hinkannut takakolmion alaputken sisäpintaa vähän, käänsin letkun kulkemaan satulalle mahdollisimman alaviistosta ja taisi ratketa sillä. Toki siitä syntyy sitten toisenlainen ongelma, periaatteessa ilma poistuu jarrusatulasta ilmatessa vähän heikommin ellei kikkaile pyörän asennon kanssa.

Stumpyssa letkun vienti lienee tietysti tarkempi kun linkustossa on enemmän liikkumavaraa.

----------


## jcool

> Tilanne muuttuu vähän jos jarrusatula on sellaista mallia että letkun tulokulmaa voi muuttaa. Omassa Epicissä jarruletku oli hinkannut takakolmion alaputken sisäpintaa vähän, käänsin letkun kulkemaan satulalle mahdollisimman alaviistosta ja taisi ratketa sillä. Toki siitä syntyy sitten toisenlainen ongelma, periaatteessa ilma poistuu jarrusatulasta ilmatessa vähän heikommin ellei kikkaile pyörän asennon kanssa.
> 
> Stumpyssa letkun vienti lienee tietysti tarkempi kun linkustossa on enemmän liikkumavaraa.



Hyvä kun asiasta on näinkin loistavasti keskustelua. Osaavat muutkin vähän katsella letkujen perään. Voi olla muissakin pyörissä ihme kaapelivetoja. Kait nää on perusjuttuja kuitenkin, että välillä tsekkailee ja silittelee pyörää ku tulee ikävä :-)

----------


## yannara

Tänään uutena haettu Giant Talon 2 27,5 2015.

----------


## efa



----------


## IncBuff

Tolle Bullittille 6/5.

----------


## oem

Onpas komee tuo tavarapyörä. Eipä ole toista samanlaista.

----------


## Marsusram

Mageesti ootrattu Bullit!

----------


## Velogi

> Olipas kiva video, rauhallinen esiintyminen ja hyvää kameran käyttöä. Monet "ammattiblogaajat" tekee paljon huonompaa jälkeä.



Kiitoksia kehuista. 

Efan pyörä pistää kyllä hiljaiseksi.

----------


## Mka

Baaripyörä keväthuollon jälkeen =)

----------


## efa

Jep kiitos kehuista. Laatikko, etuvaihta ym. vielä puuttuu. Ensi talvena ootraus uusiksi. Ruiskuttaessani lakkaa en ollu huolellinen ja muutamasta kohtaa kiillottaessa lähti ootraus pois, kaljalasuuri kun on vesiliukoista. Harmillista.

----------


## stumpe

[IMG][/IMG]

kivaa vaihtelua 140mm joustavalle 29 täpärille. Voi olla että joutuu vaihteet laittaa kun toimittaa työmatkapyörän virkaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^ Mtn vaihteita tartte. Pari piikkiä takaa pois ja eteen lisää niin eikö sillä työmatkatempossa, ainakin SS-sarjassa, pärjää. Mulle kelpaisi ihan tuommoisenaan. Imo hieno pöörä.

efan kädentaidoille interwepin suurin peukalon kuva.

----------


## stumpe

> ^ Mtn vaihteita tartte. Pari piikkiä takaa pois ja eteen lisää niin eikö sillä työmatkatempossa, ainakin SS-sarjassa, pärjää. Mulle kelpaisi ihan tuommoisenaan. Imo hieno pöörä.
> 
> efan kädentaidoille interwepin suurin peukalon kuva.



Jostain luinkin että sinkulassa on kolme vaihdetta. Istuen, seisten ja tunkaten. Täytyy koklata pienempää taakse..

Tietäispä hyrpiidi heikitkin että kilpailen ss-sarjassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Tietäispä hyrpiidi heikitkin että kilpailen ss-sarjassa



Kyllä ne sen näkee kadenssista  :Vink: . 
Omaan Unitiin tuli juuri vaihdettua ketjut ja SS-Marliniakin tuli rassattua, ketjut näkyy venyneen siinäkin:

----------


## Sinska

Sairaan komee unit, stumpe:lla

----------


## Iglumies

> Baaripyörä keväthuollon jälkeen =)baaripyörä



Herramunjee, hyvä etten pankkilainaa joskus ottanu, kun teki tollasta mieli.
Tyydyin sillon kumminkin F 800:een ja ehkä hyvä niin  :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoS

Semmonen tuli tänään ostettua. Crescent Deca, mallivuosi 2013, poistoerää.. Mukavalta pyörältä tuntui lenkillä, ainakin aiempaan ilmaiseksi saatuun vm. 2004 Kona Fire Mountainiin verrattuna  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Melkoisen etukenossa säilytät satulaa. Mitäs jos koittaisit laittaa sen suoraan ja lasket samalla alaspäin hiukan, jos suiristamisen jälkeen on muutoin liian korkealla. Tuolla setupilla luulisi painoa makaavan melkoisesti käsillä.

----------


## JuhoS

Kiitos vinkistä, täytyypä kokeilla. Vähän kyllä tuntui ranteessa, mutta ajattelin kuuluvan asiaan.

----------


## mk

> Kiitos vinkistä, täytyypä kokeilla. Vähän kyllä tuntui ranteessa, mutta ajattelin kuuluvan asiaan.
> EDIT: Nyt kun kattelin niin ei tuossa kyl näyttäs mittään säätöä olevan, muuten kuin eteen ja taakse, noita rautakiskoja pitkin mitkä kuvassakin näkyvät.



kyllä se satula kääntyy tuossa pidikkeessä, (crossarissa itsellä liki sama tolppa) .. löysäät riittävästi niin urat pääsee kääntymään .. Satula vaateriin ja testilenkkiä .. kädet tykkää  :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoS

> kyllä se satula kääntyy tuossa pidikkeessä, (crossarissa itsellä liki sama tolppa) .. löysäät riittävästi niin urat pääsee kääntymään .. Satula vaateriin ja testilenkkiä .. kädet tykkää



Joo nyt löysinkin ja kerkesin jo poistaa editin. Täytyy vain hommata jokin matkalle sopiva kuusiokoloavain niin voi lennosta säädellä. Mukava kun pystyy jo pelkästä kuvasta antamaan noinkin hyvin vinkkiä  :Hymy:  Oli ilmeisen hyvä teko rekisteröityä tänne  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tästä ei kuule seuraa kuin kateutta ja rahanmenoa ja pahaa mieltä. Muuten ihan kiva paikka.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Tästä ei kuule seuraa kuin kateutta ja rahanmenoa ja pahaa mieltä. Muuten ihan kiva paikka.



True dat.

JuhoS - Jos oppimisintoa riittää, niin koita löytää täältä ajoasennon säätämiseen liittyvät aiheet. Niistä saa hyviä vinkkejä.

----------


## pepper

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f42xwkdqrj..._D6E0.jpg?dl=0

Pistetään nyt omakin maantiekonkeli tänne,  vaikkei tiemestari suuria tunteita aiheutakkaan 😀
Ite oon tykännyt tuolla ajella.
Ei näemmä onnistunut kuvan liittäminen suoraan, tai siis en osaa 😀

----------


## V-P.V

Pyhien aikaan laitoin naapurista pelastetun vanhan Tunturin uuteen uskoon.

----------


## Tank Driver

No hö kun on hiänee!

----------


## Marsusram

> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f42xwkdqrj..._D6E0.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Pistetään nyt omakin maantiekonkeli tänne,  vaikkei tiemestari suuria tunteita aiheutakkaan 😀
> Ite oon tykännyt tuolla ajella.
> Ei näemmä onnistunut kuvan liittäminen suoraan, tai siis en osaa 😀



Taitaa Dropboxista linkitys olla muillekin hankala tehtävä.
Kuvan asetelma taustoineen miellyttää ja pistää toivomaan että olisi ollut parempikin kamera ja valo käytössä.

----------


## pepper

^No juu, ei taida ton vanhan 900:n lumian kamera olla enää oikein tikissä ☺

----------


## kmw

Tankki vei jalat suustani.

----------


## HarMi



----------


## slow

Pelottavan hieno. Hienon pelottava. Ugh.

----------


## V-P.V

> No hö kun on hiänee!



Kiitos kehuista! Parasta näissä projekteissa on hinta/laatusuhde, kun jaksaa aikansa keräillä osia sieltä täältä. Jos omalle työlle (n.10h) ei laske hintaa niin kyseisen yksilön hinta jäi reilusti alle kaksisataa.  Ja nuo Cro-mo rungothan on  tunnetusti mukavia ajaa.

----------


## kmw

HarMilla ihan hillitön rynkytiryskynryskyn & rock'n roll Surly.

----------


## antti022

F700 sai talven aikana uutta osaa ja ajoasento alkaa olemaan kohdillaan. Huikeen hauska laite.
Taitaa olla suunnillee samaa vuosikertaa kuin Mkan komee Super V.

----------


## V-P.V

^vaikka ma olenkin päättänyt että 26 ei enää tähään taloon tule (paitsi lapsille) niin kyllä lämmittää sytäntä nähdä jotain tuollaista! On se vaan kaunis.

----------


## miku80

Työmatkacrossari...

----------


## JackOja

Hieno vehje ja tasokas foto.

----------


## 2cka

> Työmatkacrossari...
> 
> Kuva tässä



Velobiasta..? Ja minkälaiset ajofiilikset?


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## miku80

Turusta Raisposta.. Onhan tuo melkosen hauska laitos kun siihen saa alle kunnon gummit..

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komia cannondale☺✌

----------


## CamoN

> Työmatkacrossari...



Ajaisin. Kokonaisuutena melko lähellä sitä mitä olen omissa päiväunissa pyöritellyt arkipyöräksi. Harmillisesti tallissa ei vaan oikein ole tilaa, eikä toisaalta käyttöäkään tulisi niin kuin kunnon työmatka/arkiraaserille kuuluu.

----------


## jcool

Flunssassa on omat vaaransa, nimittäin kävin shoppaileen. Ohjaukseen päivitystä; Easton Havoc 20mm riser ja siihen siniset kahvat :-)

----------


## Gibsy

^Rengastuskin näyttäisi olevan kelien mukainen.

----------


## jcool

> ^Rengastuskin näyttäisi olevan kelien mukainen.



Tais olla ainoa sula paikka ☺

----------


## PeeHoo

Rose X-lite CRS-3000 Saab-tiellä. Piti kokeilla, vaikka on hiekkatie. Ei, mulla ei ole Saabia.

----------


## Enitax

Pitihän sitä jo pääsiäisen pyhiksi hankkia kesämopoa alle, tänään olikin sitten vähän totisempi testi kun noin 33km metsäpolkuja edessä. 
Kyllä kelpasi ajella, varsinkin täysjäykän Läskin jälkeen.

----------


## Judgment

Meikäläisen maantiekonkeli R3 2011 koossa 54, tän kevään ekan lenkin jäljiltä. Tuli vasta päivitettyä rediin osasarja ja vaihdettua samalla KCNC C7 jarrut ja AX lightnessin satula.  6990g kuvanmukaisella setupilla, kiekkoina 50mm avokit keraamisilla navoilla, 25mm contin gp4000 II -gummit päällä. Satulalaukussa klossinsuojat, varasisuri, työkaluja, ensiaputarvikkeet, puhelin, kotiavain ja co2 setti.

----------


## pturunen

> Flunssassa on omat vaaransa, nimittäin kävin shoppaileen. Ohjaukseen päivitystä; Easton Havoc 20mm riser ja siihen siniset kahvat :-)



Kyllä se Stumppi on vaan kaunis!

----------


## Eric Mahoney

Nakamuran Mammut. Laitettu kunnon sähköt päälle.

----------


## kmw

> Työmatkacrossari...



Tahallinen repost kun on niin hieno ja nätti ja kaikkee  :Hymy:

----------


## ristopee

> Meikäläisen maantiekonkeli R3 2011 koossa 54, tän kevään ekan lenkin jäljiltä. Tuli vasta päivitettyä rediin osasarja ja vaihdettua samalla KCNC C7 jarrut ja AX lightnessin satula.  6990g kuvanmukaisella setupilla, kiekkoina 50mm avokit keraamisilla navoilla, 25mm contin gp4000 II -gummit päällä. Satulalaukussa klossinsuojat, varasisuri, työkaluja, ensiaputarvikkeet, puhelin, kotiavain ja co2 setti.



Venttiilin asennot, ketju oikealle rattaalle, kampien asento ja satulalaukku pois kuvasta. Hieno peli kyllä!

----------


## Smo

Uus wanha budjettimaasturi.. levareita ennen ollutkaan

----------


## KehveliSki

Paljonko Judgmentilla on satula-tanko droppi? Näyttää reilulta vai onko kuvakulma? Ja miten hitossa saat ton kokoseen laukkuun meneen ton kaiken? Itellä näyttää samankokoiselta laukulta, mutta puhelin, avaimet, klossin suojat jää paidan taskuun EA-tarvikkeista puhumattakaan.

----------


## Judgment

> Paljonko Judgmentilla on satula-tanko droppi? Näyttää reilulta vai onko kuvakulma? Ja miten hitossa saat ton kokoseen laukkuun meneen ton kaiken? Itellä näyttää samankokoiselta laukulta, mutta puhelin, avaimet, klossin suojat jää paidan taskuun EA-tarvikkeista puhumattakaan.



14cm droppia 56cm reachilla. Kyllähän nuo tarvikkeet satulalaukkuun pujahtaa. Suurin tekijä varmaan kiinalainen luottokorttipuhelin, joka painaa 34 grammaa.

----------


## samppa_75

> 14cm droppia 56cm reachilla. Kyllähän nuo tarvikkeet satulalaukkuun pujahtaa. Suurin tekijä varmaan kiinalainen luottokorttipuhelin, joka painaa 34 grammaa.



Olisko laittaa linkkiä tuollaisesta pienestä puhelimesta?
Olisi oiva varuste itsellenikin.

----------


## Concorde

Tiksu pääsi ekan kerran asfaltin ulkopuolelle. 



Koska kyseessä on mun eka cc-konkeli, niin kyllähän tuntui jotenkin väärältä viedä maantiepyörä metsäpoluille...  Mutta nopeesti se hämmästys vaihtui hymyyn.

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Olisko laittaa linkkiä tuollaisesta pienestä puhelimesta?



Tässä ainakin yksi vaihtoehto:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-0-Ultra-Th...e/331295165018

----------


## samppa_75

> Tässä ainakin yksi vaihtoehto:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-0-Ultra-Th...e/331295165018



Kiitos linkistä.
täytyykin tutkia noita pikkupuhelimia.

----------


## mikkopoika

Kesäpyörä sai uudet kumit

----------


## jcool

> Kyllä se Stumppi on vaan kaunis!



Jeps nii on :-) Pannaas nyt hiukan risuja/ruusuja:

Formula C1 jarruista risuja...
Netti pullollaan haukkuja ja omatkin menee vaihtoon ku ajan ensin loppuun. Jarrut saa tosin toimimaan yllättävänkin hyvin, mikäli osaa! Ainakaan spessun liike Oulussa ei saanut niitä toimimaan, risuja sinne :-) Mä kerron mitä pitää ko. jarrujen kans tehdä, tän jälkeen toppaa ja on herkkyyttä, sekä toimivuutta:
- Ilmaus yksistään ei riitä! Pitää ottaa jarrupalat pois ja pumpata männät ulos pyörä pystöasennossa ja sitten vaan pukkaa männät takaisin (huom terävät metallityökalut kielletty!). Tän voi tehdä parikin kertaa. Sama kannattaa toistaa pyörä ylösalaisin koputtelemalla letkuja ja napsuttelemalla jarrukahvaa. Pitäis jarrunkahvan liike palata ja tunne myös. Tää on ihan pakkojuttu ko. jarruilla.
- sitten levyjen putsaus esim. ksyleenillä, sekä jarrupalojen "polttaminen" sähköhellalla (ota heti pois ku vähän kärähtää, lämmitin metallipuolelta)
- Stumpylle speciaali...se jarruletkun vi***n takakolmion kannake irti! Katoaa ulinat ym. vibrat! Minullahan se meni onneksi heti alussa poikki.

Sitten ei olekkaan muuta kuin kehuja. Kerrassaan mainio pyörä! Varsinkin ohjaamossa tuo Eastonin Havok 20mm nousulla on mahtava. Jokohan löyty se The Tanko :-)

edit: Stumppi on tosi herkkä pienellekin geometrian muutokselle. Esim. yhtään lyhyempi stemmi pilasi koko pyörän ja paikallaan oli silloin orggis tanko (siis omalle apinan ruholle ei sopinut).

----------


## bomba

> Nätti Kona Unit...



Stumpekin on nähnyt valon. Onnittelut  :Vink:  Hieno pyörä.

----------


## pturunen

> edit: Stumppi on tosi herkkä pienellekin geometrian muutokselle. Esim. yhtään lyhyempi stemmi pilasi koko pyörän ja paikallaan oli silloin orggis tanko (siis omalle apinan ruholle ei sopinut).



Mulla taas stemmin lyhentäminen 1.5 cm paransi pyörän käyttäytymistä merkittävästi. Evo-mallissa on HA-kulma loivempi, joka saattaa osaltaan vaikuttaa tuohon lopputulokseen.


Mikä logiikka tuossa C1-tuunauksessa on takana? On nuo samat jarrut jäykkäperässä ja tuunaaminen ei taatusti tekisi niiden toimimiselle pahaa.

----------


## ntz



----------


## LJL

^ Muaahhah  :Leveä hymy:  Loistava kuva. Ja jäätävän hieno joutsenentappopyörä. Taustalla lentävät joutsenet sointuvat hyvin satulan väriin

----------


## Gibsy

No nyt on viimesen päälle trendikäs fiksi, yv:n tarra, mut pinnakortit puuttuu?

----------


## kmw

Dolan menee varmasti lujempaa kuin omaa täysii. Älyttömän hieno.

----------


## ntz

> No nyt on viimesen päälle trendikäs fiksi, yv:n tarra, mut pinnakortit puuttuu?



Pinnakortteja on vaikea laittaa Ellipseihin, koska niissä on suoravetopinnat eivätkä siis purista toisiaan  :Irvistys: 
Oli kyllä hyvää tuuria kun sattui joutsenpari lentämään melko läheltä takaa ohi juuri kuvaushetkellä.

----------


## Olmi

Tällä hyökätään kesän MTB-kisoihin. Rose Thrill Hill 3 - omilla toivomuksilla höystettynä. Yksi lenkki takana ja nopeaksi todettu. Kuvaa klikkaamalla vähän lisää tietoa pyörästä ja siihen tehdyistä valinnoista.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Oli kyllä hyvää tuuria kun sattui joutsenpari lentämään melko läheltä takaa ohi juuri kuvaushetkellä.



Kyllä, toi on mun mielestä yksi hienoimmista kuvista koskaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno Rose✌😎

----------


## jcool

> Mikä logiikka tuossa C1-tuunauksessa on takana? On nuo samat jarrut jäykkäperässä ja tuunaaminen ei taatusti tekisi niiden toimimiselle pahaa.



Se oli jossakin keskustelussa eli harva korjaaja(liike) osasi edes keskittää...




se mun ohje oli hiukan enemmän. En löytänyt netistä sitä alkuperäistä enään. Minulla oli löysä kahva ja meni melkein pohjaan koko ajan. Ilmauskaan ei auttanut. Kun teki niinkuin videossa, mutta ilman paloja - waude! Lieneekö taikauskoa, että piti olla pyörä ylösalaisin välillä. Sen oli yks heepo opastanut ja tein just niiko se käski :-) Kantsii olla jotain siellä mäntien välissä, jotta saa ne takaisinkin. Siinä alkuperäisessä ohjeessa oli normi kiintolenkkiavain. Mulla oli kyllä niin vähän nestettä vissiin, ettei männät tulleet kunnolla ulos.

Sori offtopic...kuuluis jo tuonne jarrut osioon...

----------


## TPP

> Kesäpyörä sai uudet kumit



Tyylikäs Tommasini!

----------


## J T K

> Tiksu pääsi ekan kerran asfaltin ulkopuolelle. 
> 
> Koska kyseessä on mun eka cc-konkeli, niin kyllähän tuntui jotenkin väärältä viedä maantiepyörä metsäpoluille...  Mutta nopeesti se hämmästys vaihtui hymyyn.



Uuh prkele! Nyt on kyllä hieno tiksi o/

----------


## lansive

> Neitsytmatkan jälkeen:



Mitä kokoa tuo pyörä on? Jos M tai L ja lähellä Uuttamaata niin pääseekö koeistumaan?

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Charles Kaupin metsässä pistämässä poikki ja pinoon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Komia Cruzi, Soloko tuo on?

----------


## Hardza

Eka maantiekonkeli, nyt vaan odotellaan kelien lämpenemistä!

----------


## Kemizti

> Komia Cruzi, Soloko tuo on?



Etunimen perusteella väittäisin sukunimen olevan Bronson  :Vink:  ja komea sellainen!

----------


## TANUKI

Sessu on saanut sitten viimekuvasta päivityksen 1x10 voimansiirtoon sekä alleen keväisemmät renkaat.  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^^^totta, meni tuo pikku vinkki ohi. Huuliharppukostajahan se. Kaunis kun kyy.

----------


## Kemizti

> ^^^totta, meni tuo pikku vinkki ohi. Huuliharppukostajahan se. Kaunis kun kyy.



Sitäpaitti se lukee tuolla takakolmion yläputken sisäpinnalla..

ja on noista kivoista pinkeistä? detaljeista huolimatta mainion stealth..

----------


## Warfe

> Eka maantiekonkeli, nyt vaan odotellaan kelien lämpenemistä!



Tuohan on viel nätimpi mitä valmistajan kuvissa. Tulispa oma CF 9.0 jo! Oletko punninut pyörää, että kuinka lähelle valmistajan ilmoittamaa paino on ?

----------


## sledgehammer

Blue arkisessa työasussa.  On toi niin ujo, kun aerokiekot meni takaisin tri-konkeliin.  Mennään kevät nyt noilla visioneilla.  Ovat itseasiassa aika kivat kiekot.  N. 1500gr, hemmetin jäykät ja muutenkin ihan soivat pelit. Tuntuvat rullaavan tosi herkästi.  Ainoa miinus tulee rengastöiden hankaluudesta.  Ihan m*lkkua touhua vääntää renkaita noille vanteille.  Kaikenkaikkiaan oon kyllä 200% tyytyväinen tuohon runkoon.  Ihan hemmetin hyvä ajaa ja mitoitus itselle juuri passeli.  Zefiro sarvista olen tykännyt tosi paljon. Tänäänkin painelin kaikki tasamaat muna-asennosta, kun se tuolla käy niin kätevästi.  Ihan hyvin tuntui kulkevan, kevään eka nopea 78km@34,7km/h.  Tästä on hyvä lähteä kesää kohti kiristämään.  Kyllä mä ne citecin CX6000 kiekot tohon vielä joskus hankin...  Sitten saa aeroo, hiilaria, kevyet kiekot ja kunnon jarrupinnan samassa paketissa.  Ei ihan hirveesti oo noilla spekseillä kiekkoja tarjolla.  Ei tartte vuodattaa työmatkalla ja sateessa kyyneliä, jos vaikka hiekkaakin vähän eksyisi palan ja vanteen väliin.

----------


## Hardza

> Tuohan on viel nätimpi mitä valmistajan kuvissa. Tulispa oma CF 9.0 jo! Oletko punninut pyörää, että kuinka lähelle valmistajan ilmoittamaa paino on ?



Ei löydy tarkoitukseen sopivaa vaakaa, niin ei oo voinu punnita

----------


## jperala

Tuollainen markettimopo Wheeler 6900zx Trail 2001 vuodelta. Täytyy ottaa parempia kuvia kun ajokunnossa, eilen pelastettu  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> Komia Cruzi, Soloko tuo on?



Bronson. Överiksi luonnollisesti.  :Hymy: 

Ja on noi pinkit yksityiskohdat aika kaukana stealthistä. Näkyis tutkassa kyllä.  :Hymy: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hai71

Tätä fättiä on odotettu kuin kuuta nousevaa. Tänään saapui viimein suoraan Saksasta.

----------


## Tank Driver

No voi viiksi! Nyt nousee hattu niin että tukka pöllyää.

----------


## trapper

ompa hieno sähköfätti,mitä makso ja mistä?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei oo halpa kattelin tosta lehdestä. .minkä sain saksan tulijaisia✌😎 Hieno on..

----------


## samu88

Kummipojan synttärilahja saapui =)

----------


## Antza44

Hieno sähköläski. Olis kiva testaa, mutta tuskin kannattaa :Leveä hymy: . Fiilistely ketjuun sitte koe-ajo rapsaa vaadimme.

----------


## Ansis

Minkä takia pyörään laittaa sähköt? Onko sähköt veteliä varten  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Onko sähköt veteliä varten



Kyllä on. Tosimiehet ei sähköjä tarvii, eikä suostu edes kokeilemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha_H

Kiinassa satamiljoonaa sähköpyörää, ja Hollannissakin joka kymmenes myyty fillari on sähköavusteinen. Ihmiset löysistyy, ja kohta tuo helppous ja hauskuus rantautuu tänne peräpohjolaankin. Sit on Spandex-setämiehet ahtaalla..

Sähköflätti olis kyllä tuolle mun ~20km työmatkalle täydellinen talvikulkine ja tuo hai71:n malli on vielä todella hienon näköinen. Ja varmasti hauska peli poluillakin.

----------


## Eri

Tällainen saapui viimeviikolla meidän talouteen

----------


## IncBuff

Mua alkaa kohta ahdistaa nää täysjäykät teräs-29erit. Hieno on tuokin Unit.

----------


## JackOja

Minustakin noi Unitit on hienoja! Ja muutkin täysjäykät teräs-29erit. Niitähän olikin iso setti tarjolla jokunen viikko sitten  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Juha_H

Tuli askarreltua appiukkokokelaalle synttärilahjaksi tällainen "mökkipyörä"



Boardman oli mulle ennestään tuntematon merkki, mutta parin illan tutustumisen jälkeen vaikuttaa oikein mainiolta valinnalta. Runko on todella hieno tuon hintaisessa fillarissa ja muutenkin kaikki yksityiskohdat vaikutti harkituilta ja paino jäi noin 11kg kaikkine varusteineen. Lokarit sai levareista huolimatta hyvin kiinni ja alle mahtui pyörimään nuo hieman leveämmätkin soratiekumit. Ainoa narina ne perinteiset hölmöt välitykset, etenkin kun ketju-/ratassuojaa ei löytynyt Taiwania lähempää tuohon 50 piikkiseen eturattaaseen, joten se täytyy käydä asentamassa se jälkitoimituksena kunhan joskus eksyy perille.

----------


## Juha_H

> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-y....34.02%2B1.jpg
> http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yJIw.jpg



Tämä oli päässyt kokonaan silmien ohi. On kyllä hieno! tuohon vielä tyylin sopiva taso/laatikko.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Sähköpyörien kuvien jälkeen sitten seuraavaksi tänne saadaan myös mopojen kuvia. Ei siinä mitään nättejähän ne on.

----------


## Monroe

Tällä tuli talvella ajettua n.4000km (kun ei muutakaan pyörää maantiepelin lisäksi tallissa ollut...). Hyvin toimii ja halpaa ajoa. Pari kertaa säädin vaihteita/jarruja ja renkaat on vaihdettu, ei muuta. Halpojen kilometrien lisäksi varsin asiallinen peli ajella. Ei kuitenkaan mikään kevyt kisatykki ainakaan noilla kiekoilla / renkailla.


Ja näillä sitten kesän treeneihin:



Scott Scale (itse kasattu): Sram XX1, Quarq XX1 –wattikammet, jarrut Shimano XT, keula Sid XX World Cup, putkiosat Syncros alumiini, DT Swiss XR1501, painoa 9,4kg



Scott Spark 900SL: FOX 32 Float Factory CTD kashima / FOX Nude Scott custom kashima, Sram XX1, jarrut Shimano XTR, kaikki putkiosat ja kiekot Syncros carbon, painoa 9.9kg. Luonnossa huomattavasti hienompi kuin kuvassa.

----------


## J T K

Eipä noihin voi muuta todeta kuin että hienoja ja laadukkaita pelejä ovat o/

----------


## paskalokki



----------


## Aki Korpela

Monroella on hemmetin hienot fillarit, mutta Sparkissa on kyllä pelottavan näköinen ajoasento... Tolla kun tykittää nykyaikaisen xco-radan kivikkoalamäkeä kroppa päälakea myöten maitohapossa, saattaa alkaa tehdä hissitolppaa mieli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Nana

Miten saan kuvan liitettyä?

----------


## JackOja

Tuo on foorumin vanhin ja yleisin kysymys.

1. Laita se kuva nettiin johonkin pilveen tai someen
2. Kopioit sen kuvan linkin
3. Sitten lisäät viestiisi kuvan tuolla *Lisää kuva* -työkalulla liittämällä aukeavaan ikkunaan kuvalinkin.

Helppoa, hauskaa ja edullista.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Miten saan kuvan liitettyä?



Suoraan ei vissiin mitenkään mutta lataamalla kuva ensin esim. Picasaan ja sieltä kopioimalla kuvan verkkosoite ja sitten painaa tuota ylärivillä olevaa kuvaikonia ja liittää siihen. Näin olen itse saanut kuvat näkymään, voi olla ja toivottavasti olis helpompikin keino...

Edit, Hidas olin tässäkin...

----------


## Halloo halloo

Lataa kuva johonkin nettiin, myös oma profiili täällä käy.
Kirjoita tai kopsaa alla oleva litania:

[IMG][/IMG]

Kopsaa kuvan linkki ja paste se väliin eli ]tähänkohtaanlitaniassa[
eli se tulee näyttämään tältä:

[IMG]tähänkohtaanlitaniassa[/IMG]

----------


## noniinno

mr Monroe taitaa olla mallia hirvi, kun näyttää kaksysitkin pikkupyöräiseltä.

----------


## Mendota

Ei taida dropboxin linkit toimia?

----------


## jperala

> Ei taida dropboxin linkit toimia?



Autetaan vähän  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> mr Monroe taitaa olla mallia hirvi, kun näyttää kaksysitkin pikkupyöräiseltä.



Noo, kaikki on suhteellista. Minusta Monroen kaksysit näyttävät hyvinkin normaaleilta maastopyöriltä.  :Vink: 

Tosin täytyy kyllä jälleen olla Korpelan kanssa samaa mieltä, että ohjaamon asettelu ja droppi satulasta tankoon on melko kuumottavan oloinen kummassakin maasturissa.

Hienoja ja äärettömän nopean näköisiä joka tapauksessa!

----------


## viskaali

SBike726

----------


## ellmeri

Viskaalilla hieno retro willari,maguran jarruttimet ja kaikki.

Samojaja piirteitä kuin mun iki-vanhassa Ellsworthissa. :Cool:  tykkään.

----------


## Monroe

> Sparkissa on kyllä pelottavan näköinen ajoasento...







> mr Monroe taitaa olla mallia hirvi, kun näyttää kaksysitkin pikkupyöräiseltä.







> ohjaamon asettelu ja droppi satulasta tankoon on melko kuumottavan oloinen kummassakin maasturissa.



Kiitos kommenteista! Kuva ehkä vähän vääristää, ei ne luonnossa noin "pahoilta" näytä. Tosin voi olla, että olen tottunut kun kaikissa pyörissäni sama juttu eli satula ylhäällä suhteessa ohjaustankoon. Mutta hyvältä tuntuvat, ajossa tuntuu että asennossa olisi madaltamisen varaakin. Scaleen jo tilasin pidemmän kannattimen, Sparkkiin en malta kun sisäinen turhamaisuus ei ainakaan vielä anna periksi vaihtaa hiilikuituista kannatinta alumiiniseen... Eli ajossa tuntuvat oikein sopivilta, täytyy itseasiassa laskea ohjainkannatin alemmaksi molemmista.

Ja se pituus oli 191cm / n.94cm.

Akin mainitsemassa alamäessä hommaa helpottaa taitojen rajallisuus! Eli kun vauhti tarpeeksi hidas niin ei kuumota!

----------


## CamoN

> Kuva ehkä vähän vääristää, ei ne luonnossa noin "pahoilta" näytä.



Sehän noissa maasturikuvissa on häröä kun kiekkoja on nykyään niin moneen lähtöön. Inflitestä näkee heti että kuskilla on aika reilut välitykset, maasturia katsoessa miettiin ensin että mikäs ihmeen kiekkokoko se tämä mahtaa olla. Ei ihan joka päivä tule vastaan 29eria tuollaisella dropilla.

Inflite on ihailtavan työkalumainen arkikulkine. Jos ensi vuoden malleihin tulee vaihtoehdoksi SRAM:n 1x-voimansiirto, sormi väräjää tilausnapin päällä melko vahvasti.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kuva ehkä vähän vääristää, ei ne luonnossa noin "pahoilta" näytä.



Joo, ja onhan toi vielä aika kaukana Kulhavyn ajoasennosta, jolla voitettiin viimeksi olympiakultaa.  :Hymy: 

Saako kysyä, mistä ostit Sparkin? Hintaa ei tartte kertoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Todellista erotiikkaa Monroen pyörävalikoima!!

----------


## tunkkari

Wilier uudella rungolla vanhoilla osilla...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienoja on Scott pöörät.ja Virosta saa edulliset 🆒👍☺

----------


## Monroe

> Inflite on ihailtavan työkalumainen arkikulkine. Jos ensi vuoden malleihin tulee vaihtoehdoksi SRAM:n 1x-voimansiirto, sormi väräjää tilausnapin päällä melko vahvasti.



Samaa mieltä, itse asiassa se on mun mielestä noista yllä olevista hienoin. Itse en ole vielä vakuuttunut 1x hyödyistä cyclossa, mutta mielenkiintoista olisi kokeilla.





> Saako kysyä, mistä ostit Sparkin? Hintaa ei tartte kertoa.



Kaikkeahan saa kysyä, jopa hintaa! Eri asia sitten mihin vastataan... Hinta oli itseasiassa sellainen, että syyskuussa tilatessa se tuntui siedettävältä, mutta maaliskuussa maksaessa lähinnä järjettömältä. Todella järjettömältä. Mutta onpa sitä tullut huonompiinkin hommiin panostettua. 

Molemmat Scotit kaikkine osineen ovat Havaiji-kaupasta naapurimaasta, http://www.hawaii.ee. Saatiin vähän alennusta kun tilattiin tiimille noita aika monta. Palvelu ja toimitukset toimivat erinomaisesti.

----------


## Nana

Kiitos kaikille neuvoista.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kiitos kaikille neuvoista.



Mutta missä kuva?  :Hymy:

----------


## Rufus

Vuoden 2015 pyöräretkeilykuosin myötä uutta kuvaa. Uudet kiekot ja Sramin 10-Force vaihtui 6800 Ultegraan. Eiköhän meno taas maistu.

----------


## cigant

^Lähes identtinen setuppi itellä.Osat 105:sta,satula brooks b 17 imperial,ja kiekot open pro/xt.Haarukka näyttää kuvassa omaani verrattuna kappeammalta,hämääkö sitten kuva,vai onko noissa vuosimallien välillä eroa(omani ilmeisesti 2010,toinen omistaja).Painavahko runko,mutta ajoasento omista pyöristä parhain.

----------


## VesaP



----------


## Haka

> SBike726



Hieno retro. Magurat popsii alukehiä välipalaksi mutta ah, noihan on keraamiset crossmaxit :-)

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Sähköpyörien kuvien jälkeen sitten seuraavaksi tänne saadaan myös mopojen kuvia.



Eikös sähköpolkupyörät ole lain mukaan juurikin mopoja? Moottoripolkupyörä = Mopo. Voimanlähteenä mopossa voi olla joko sähkömoottori tai polttomoottori.
Alle kilowatinkin tehoisissa moottoripolkupyörissä on 15 vuoden ikäraja.

Lisäys: Mopokorttia noi ei kuitenkaan tartte:
"Polkimilla varustettua niin sanottua _pienitehoista mopoa, jonka moottoriteho on alle 1 kW ja suurin rakenteellinen nopeus alle 25 km/h, saa 15 vuotta täyttänyt kuljettaja ajaa ilman mopokorttia."_

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Eikös sähköpolkupyörät ole lain mukaan juurikin mopoja?



Osa menee moottoripyörien puolelle.

----------


## e-tracker

^Sähköpolkupyörät ovat juridisesti polkupyöriä, sähköpyörät voivat olla mitä vaan.

----------


## Jukka H

Noilla renkailla(e 970g, t 840g) Bilteman kalavaaka näytti 13.4 kg. Satula voi vaihtua lite218:ksi jos ei Dusterista ahteri opi tykkäämään.

----------


## pturunen

Kaunis pyörä.

----------


## CamoN

Tyylikäs runko väritykseltään ja palikatkin on värikoodattu hyvällä maulla.

----------


## hai71

> ompa hieno sähköfätti,mitä makso ja mistä?



 Tuolta ebay.de:stä näkee hintatason. Itse ostin Bad Bikes :sta (rockmachine-germany.de) ja voin suositella lämpimästi. Erittäin asiantuntevaa ja nopeaa palvelua.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> ^Sähköpolkupyörät ovat juridisesti polkupyöriä, sähköpyörät voivat olla mitä vaan.



Maksimiteho sähköavusteisella polkupyörällä on 250 Wattia. Haibikessä on 350 Wattia joten sillä ei saa luultavasti edes tieliikenteessä ajaa koska sitä ei ole rekisteröity?

"Sähköavusteisella polkupyörällä1 tarkoitetaan tieliikennekäyttöön hyväksyttyä, yh-den tai useamman henkilön tai tavaran kuljettamiseen valmistettua, vähintään kaksi-pyöräistä, polkimin tai käsikammin varustettua sähkömoottorilla varustettua ajo-neuvoa, jonka moottori toimii vain poljettaessa ja kytkeytyy toiminnasta viimeistäännopeuden saavuttaessa 25 kilometriä tunnissa. Sähkömoottorin teho on korkeintaan250 wattia. Monissa maissa sähköavusteisen polkupyörien nimityksenä käytetääntermiä ”pedelec”."

http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julkaisut/pdf8/lts_2015-10_sahkoavusteisten_polkupyorien_web.pdf

----------


## e-tracker

^Omassa haibikessä on 250W, ja se on polkupyörä, "ylitehoinen" ei ole polkupyörä.

----------


## 30 hampainen

^Ok, katsoin ulkomaalaisesta mainoksesta tehotiedon. Sulla on laillinen peli. Ihan mielenkiintoinen laite kyllä.

----------


## 0201346

onhan tää nähty joskus tääl... 
kevään kunniaks piti litkuttaa renkaat, pestä voimansiirto ja vahailla runkoa... kaveri kyllä vihjaili et olisi jo retropuolen kamaa mut jos tänä vuonna viel tällä puolen  :Hymy:  
viel ku oppis noi ketjut laittaa kuvan mukaisesti linjaan  :Sarkastinen: 





tuolta isompana:
http://anttipullinen.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kulkineet/

----------


## E-Cruiser

> Eikös sähköpolkupyörät ole lain mukaan juurikin mopoja? Moottoripolkupyörä = Mopo.



Jaa-a. Moottoripolkupyörässä ei vaadita olevan polkimia, joten polkupyörässä ei sitten tarvitsisi myöskään olla polkimia. 
Laki on huvittava tässäkin. Se kutsuu polkupyöräksi ajoneuvoa jossa se ei vaadi olevan polkimia.
Kohta tämä vasta hauskaksi menee, kun kelveille tulevat 1kw Segwayt ja Unicyclet, joita ei voi edes polkea vaikka haluaisi ja jotka käytännössä kulkevat sen 25 km/h täysillä. 
Sen jälkeen jos joku vielä kysyy että onko sähköfillareissa kaasuvipu niin naurattaa niin että mahaan sattuu.
Esitys on jo sisällä niiden määrittelystä polkupyöriksi, ja mennee läpi.

----------


## MrValdemar



----------


## Grr

trololoo:

----------


## Marsusram

Sunnuntaitestilenkillä, hiukkasen vaille valmis.

----------


## samu88

Satula ja reverb tulossa, ja tanko pitäis tilailla vielä =)

----------


## ellmeri

Marsusramin RM näyttää simppeliltä peliltä,mulle sopisi tollanen ajoasento,meinaatko rasteja ajella tuolla.?

Onko kytäjällä otettu kuvä?

----------


## Highlander

> Sit on Spandex-setämiehet ahtaalla..



Meinaatko, että rasvaprosentti laskee kun sähköllä tirisee? :Sarkastinen:  ...miten mulle tulee jatkuvasti mieleen joku voileipägrilli...sähköllä siis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Marsusramin RM näyttää simppeliltä peliltä,mulle sopisi tollanen ajoasento,meinaatko rasteja ajella tuolla.?
> 
> Onko kytäjällä otettu kuvä?



Kuva Luukissa. Keula ylärinteeseen, asento näyttää pystyhköltä.
Ei taitaisi oma koordinaatio riittää kovempaan maastoajoon tuolla. Hyvin voi kuitenkin poluille poiketa.
Laitoin Salsan teräskeulan ja leveän stongan, XTR 950 siirtäjä+Rocket, NW eturatas, XT M755 levarit.
Ja kiekot on tulevan trendin mukaiset 26", kevyemmät, jäykemmät ja ketterämmät..  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Onpa hienosti kustomoitu keula hienossa rungossa...  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

> ^ Onpa hienosti kustomoitu keula hienossa rungossa...



MARSUN RM näytti ihan kunnon risukeulalta.Kuulokkeet päähän ja kunnon Cannet-Heat:it pauhaamaan.

----------


## WetWillie

Canned Heat 😉

----------


## syklopaatti

Siisti Povot samu88:lla. 
Tässä oma ruoska ekalla lenkillä kesärenkaiden vaihdon jälkeen. 26:sella mennään edelleen. Uutta ei ole pyörässä kuin hopen bashring.

----------


## Moby

> Magee Pivotti.



Hieno on! Mulla on samanlainen eri osilla, ehkä voisin laittaa kuvan kun kerkiän.

----------


## JouniKone

Tällä sivulla olevat YT, Pivot ja Yeti aiheuttaa kuolan valumista suupielistä ja välitöntä omistamisen halua! Hienoja on pyörät, huhhuh!

-Jouni

----------


## wanhus



----------


## Snowdog85

toi YT teke kyll kateliseks..

----------


## seppony

Niitä ensimmäisiä maastureita ja taatusti sekä retro että myös täysin alkuperäinen renkaita myöten ja hyväkuntoinen, ovaalihammasrattaat jo tuolloin. Harmi vaan ei ole minun vaan kaverin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ibike

Vihdoin pääsi testilenkille:

----------


## Moby

^^Siinä alkaa olla retromaasturin stemmissä pituutta enemmän kuin tangossa leveyttä. Pähhee kuitenkin.

----------


## Kemizti

Nyt kun retroa on muutkin laittaneet, niin mää kans.. Vanha palvelija Kona lavadome -96 sai (taas) uuden elämän ja toimii nyt työmatkarassina!

----------


## kmw

^ oikein jees.

----------


## LJL

Todella tyylikäs Kona! Satulatolppa ja runko sopii yhteen täydellisesti

----------


## Plus

Valmista tuli...  :Hymy:   Lisää kuvia dropboxissa, [klik]

----------


## JackOja

^ei huono!

Onko tuo nyt sellainen sunnuntaipyörä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## zander

Taitaa olla väärässä ketjussa kuva. Kuuluisi tuonne Bike Porn -osastoon!

----------


## Jsavilaa

Hieno retro-Dome!

----------


## tunkkari

Ihan mielettömän hieno Festka ja nuo Campan osat siihen kuin nenä päähän  :Hymy:

----------


## mteebee

Bianchi Infinito cv, Sram Force/Red osasarjalla. No taisi eksyä Shimanoakin mukaan ultegra pakan ja Dura ace ketjun myötä,lähtiessä puntari heilahti 6,7kg kohdalle ennen vesipullon täyttöä.

----------


## Plus

> Onko tuo nyt sellainen sunnuntaipyörä



Kaikki pyörät nykyään sellaisia, kun ei paljon ehdi viikolla ajamaan... 

Nytkin rakeita vaan ropisee prkl kun piti neitsytlenkille mennä  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

Plussa on foorumin paras itsensä ylittäjä. Ihan helvetin hieno pyörä. Eikä kuvatkaan ihan pöllöjä ole.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Todellakin, bike porn ainesta Plussan Festka. Seuran väritys toteutettu upeasti.

----------


## Vrad

ihana(n kallis) fetska!

----------


## saloteemu

Ei voi kun kalveta noitten pyörien edessä mutta pitää ne omatkin laittaa näytille

----------


## poppa

Siis enpä oo nähny aikoihin mitään noin upeeta kuin tuo Festka!!! TÄYDELLINEN! Kummat tahansa kiekot sopii tyyliin ja kuvien laatu pro.

----------


## haedon

Tuolta vanha maantieratsu näyttää tänään ennen lenkille lähtöä:

----------


## Ettan

Täytyyhän maantiepyörässä väriä olla Haedon. Minunkin Bianchi oli kaupasta ostettuna tylsä mattamusta, mutta pienillä muutoksilla siitä tuli pirteä celeste Bianchi.

----------


## pätkä

Räpsy päivän lenkin kahvitauolta. "YLLI" halusi kuvan pääosaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On teillä Hienoja maantiefiloja huh huh🆒🌞👍🚲..

----------


## poppa

> On teillä Hienoja maantiefiloja huh huh🆒🌞👍🚲..



+1

----------


## zander

Maantiekulkineeseen pientä säätöä näin kauden kynnyksellä


(klikkaamalla isommaksi)

----------


## Salomo

Eipä ole tullut vaihteellisella krossarilla ajeltua pitkiin aikoihin mutta onhan se nyt aika messevä keksintö. Hirveen kivasti pääsee monenlaisilla alustoilla. Tää tuli niputettua nyt viime viikon aikana ja tänään ensitestit.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Maantiekulkineeseen pientä säätöä näin kauden kynnyksellä
> 
> 
> (klikkaamalla isommaksi)



Yritin keksiä moitittavaa, mutta kestää vielä hetken keksiä että mitä...

Yksi suosikkivärityksistä kautta aikain.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno crossari Salomolla🆒☺👌

----------


## stumpe

> Eipä ole tullut vaihteellisella krossarilla ajeltua pitkiin aikoihin mutta onhan se nyt aika messevä keksintö. Hirveen kivasti pääsee monenlaisilla alustoilla. Tää tuli niputettua nyt viime viikon aikana ja tänään ensitestit.



Hieno krossari. Melkein jo luulin että oon foorumin ainoa jolla stevenssi, mutta korjasit tilanteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mcross

Tuollaisella kokoonpanolla osallistun pariin kuntotapahtumaan. Osasarjana 105 ja painaa noin 9 kg.

----------


## Plus

Tosi komea Extreme-C! Saisiko ohjainlaakeriin matalamman yläkupin, että tangon saisi samalle tasolle -8° stemmillä? Olisi paremmin samassa linjassa vaakaputken kanssa...  :Vink:

----------


## zander

Saattais sen jostain löytääkin. Tuo on reilun sentin korkuinen, näyttää ehkä vielä korkeemmalta kun siinä on musta ulkoinen ohjainlaakerin kuppikin (vai mikä lie nimeltään) näkyvissä. -8 ja -17 korkeusero 120mm stemmissä on 19mm. Eli ihan yhtä alas ei sillä pääse. 

Oli aluksi -8° stemmi ja onhan se klassisemman näköinen sillä. Tietyllä tapaa tykkää tuosta -17:sta. Vaihtamiskynnystä lisää se, että tuo nyt kiinni oleva on maalattu rungon kans samaan sävyyn  :Vink:

----------


## Jni

Tämä toimittaa mulla maantiepyörän ja cc:n virkaa. Ajettu kyllä oikeestaan ainoastaan maantiellä tähän asti. Käytettynä hankittu ja itsellä ollut hävyttömän vähällä käytöllä, tänä kesänä ajatuksena herätellä harrastus taas henkiin  :Hymy:

----------


## eerikto

Kolmikko kasassa ja mahtui yhteen kuvaan.
Maantie ajamiseen Addict SL runkoon, Ultegran osilla ja Mavic Ksyrium Elite kiekoilla kasattu kokonaisuus.
Maastoon ja mäkeen Voltage FR20 alkuperäiskunnossa.
Poluille ja kadulle Aspect 940.

----------


## Väiski

> Niitä ensimmäisiä maastureita ja taatusti sekä retro että myös täysin alkuperäinen renkaita myöten ja hyväkuntoinen, ovaalihammasrattaat jo tuolloin. Harmi vaan ei ole minun vaan kaverin...



Oli kunnia omistaa tällainen 1987 tai 1988?, voro vei...

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Oli kunnia omistaa tällainen 1987 tai 1988?, voro vei...



Tuosta tuskin yli pääsee. Rossinista oli jutttu Tekniikan Maailmassa 14/1987 otsikolla; Huomisen arkipyörä: Rossin Mistral maastopyörä.

----------


## Salomo

> Hieno crossari Salomolla☺







> Hieno krossari. Melkein jo luulin että oon foorumin ainoa jolla stevenssi, mutta korjasit tilanteen.



Thanks, hyvältä tuntuu ensitestien perusteella. Eipä näitä Stevensejä tosiaan kovin paljon taida olla. Mulle tää runko löytyi fillaritorilta omasta mielestä varsin sopuhintaan ja ihan laatukamppeelta vaikuttaa.

----------


## Plus

> Saattais sen jostain löytääkin. Tuo on reilun sentin korkuinen, näyttää ehkä vielä korkeemmalta kun siinä on musta ulkoinen ohjainlaakerin kuppikin (vai mikä lie nimeltään) näkyvissä. -8 ja -17 korkeusero 120mm stemmissä on 19mm. Eli ihan yhtä alas ei sillä pääse.



Periaatteessa stemmin voisi slämmätä suoraan ylempää laakeria vasten ja jättää tuon kartiomallisen yläosan kokonaan pois. Hope:n ohjainlaakerin litteä kansi saattaisi myös sopia sen tilalle. Tai sitten vaihtaa koko laakerin vaikka FSA Orbit X:ään jossa on suht matala stack.

----------


## J T K

> Valmista tuli...   Lisää kuvia dropboxissa, [klik]



Onnittelut, aivan törkeän hieno kokonaisuus o/

----------


## LJL

> Valmista tuli...  Lisää kuvia dropboxissa, [klik]







> Maantiekulkineeseen pientä säätöä näin kauden kynnyksellä



Tiikkaa. Nimittäin erotiikkaa

----------


## PantiHose

> Onnittelut, aivan törkeän hieno kokonaisuus o/



No nyt. Yleensä en kadehdi muiden pyöriä, mutta nyt vähän alahuuli väpättää.

----------


## Hri

Nyt alkaa olla valmis kesän kruiseihin:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommonen Kona Lava Dome kasautui kelvi- ja soratiekurvailuun. Rengasvalinta ei ollu ihan paras mahollinen, vaikka kivan näköinen onkin, siispä renkaaksi vaihtunee joku rullaava ja kevyt maastokumi niin on parempi poiketa asfaltilta soralle.

----------


## PatilZ

Punaiset vaijerinkuoret on nopeimmat. On tossa toki muutakin uutta: tolppa, vaihtajat, ohjaamo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On kyllä..🆒☺

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Tuommonen Kona Lava Dome kasautui kelvi- ja soratiekurvailuun. Rengasvalinta ei ollu ihan paras mahollinen, vaikka kivan näköinen onkin, siispä renkaaksi vaihtunee joku rullaava ja kevyt maastokumi niin on parempi poiketa asfaltilta soralle. *nips*





Noi Hookwormit on kyllä kivat kestävyyden kannalta mut painaa vaan niin pirusti :-)

----------


## 0201346

Käytiin kaverille kuvaamassa sen uutta maasturia Konan Big Kahunaa, laitan hänen puolesta kuvan kun siltä puuttuu tunnarit... eli tällanen saattaa tulla vastaan lappee-joutseno -akselilla  :Hymy: 



tuolta löytyy koko kuvasetti:
http://anttipullinen.kuvat.fi/kuvat/...na+Big+Kahuna/

edit. viskataa tosiaa yks kuva ilman kipinää myöskin:

----------


## J T K

^
Tuossa, vaikka onhan nuo ihan hauskoja muutkin.

----------


## kmw

Ompas hienoja kuvia Konasta. Eikä itse pyöräkään ole ihan pöhkö. Ajaisin mielelläni.

----------


## Moby

Kyllä ammattilainen on ammattilainen, törkysen hienoja kuvia!

----------


## Takamisakari

Ammattilaiset osaa näköjään ja näinhän sen pitää ollakin. Iso peukalo myös Plus:alle,erotiikkaa parhaimmillaan.

----------


## jarit

Työmatka fillari aurinkoisia aamuja varten.
Hakusalla on ollut jonkun aikaa vintage kisapyörä.
Tämä Gazelle 1982 löytyi fillaritorilta viime viikolla ja/tai oikeastaan firman IT-supportista. 
Runko on Reynolds 531:stä, osat Campa Record Nuovoa, paitsi jarrut jotka ovat Super Recordit. Kiekot ovat Campan navoilla olevat Mavic GP4 tuubit. Orkkis helmiäsvalkoinen maali on aika hyvässä kunnossa ja ruostetta ei ole missään. 
Sanoisin että ikäisekseen hyvin säilynyt laite joka tarvitsi vain hieman pesua, säätöjä, uuden etu tuubin ja uudet kahva teipit.

----------


## slow

Hirviän hienoja pyöriä teillä. 


Omasta tällainen versio tällä kertaa. Mielenhäiriössä poistin takavaihtajan ja siihen liittyvät tarvikkeet.

----------


## pturunen

^tuleepahan vähän tasoitusta muille lenkeille. Meidän ei tarvitse pelkästään katsella selkäpuolelta kun slow on vähemmän slow kuin muut.

----------


## Uomo

Käyttäjän jarit Gazelle on oikea helmi. Itsekin tuota hypistelleenä voin todeta, että on todella hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

[IMG][/IMG]

GT Grade

----------


## kmw

Slow on ihan oikealla tiellä  :Hymy:  Paljonk keveni pyörä?

----------


## Salomo

> ^tuleepahan vähän tasoitusta muille lenkeille. Meidän ei tarvitse pelkästään katsella selkäpuolelta kun slow on vähemmän slow kuin muut.



Sinkulakuskit kyllä harvemmin on niitä joita maastossa odotellaan. Vaihteettomuus kuitenkin pakottaa pitämään tiettyä vauhtia yllä jotta hommasta tulee yhtään mitään. Kulkee kovaa niin kauan kuin kulkee ja sitten tulee noutaja :-)

----------


## slow

> Slow on ihan oikealla tiellä  Paljonk keveni pyörä?



Eipä tuosta lähtenyt kuin reilu puoli kiloa. Ei  mitään vaikutusta mihinkään. Hitaasti mennään edelleen.

----------


## troh

Partiopoika-Transition lenkille lähdössä ja alakuvassa luonnollisemmassa ympäristössä

----------


## JouniKone

Vähäsen huonohko kuva eiliseltä omasta kulkineesta... Pitänee aktivoitua ja koittaa saada parempi.



Tämmöstä tusinakuitua, Ridley X-Fire vm. 2013. Eroa kaupan malliin satula ja etuosan v-jarru... Taakse laiteltu ultegran takavaihtaja.

----------


## inska

Suojaväri.

----------


## mikk3

> Suojaväri.



Ei pöllömpi maisema  :Cool:

----------


## jperala

Onko Keravalta ?





> Suojaväri.

----------


## pturunen

Partiopoika <3

----------


## inska

> Onko Keravalta ?



Viikon päästä pääsee vasta ottamaan Keravan alpeilta kuvan.

----------


## slow

> Partiopoika <3



Taitaa olla tiedustelija.  :Hymy: 

Hieno pyörä, hieno kuva.

----------


## kalleA

Hienot fillarit trohilla ja inskalla :Hymy:  Tulispas omaki kohta nii pääsis laittaan kuvaa :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

> Viikon päästä pääsee vasta ottamaan Keravan alpeilta kuvan.



Ei tuo satu olemaan Innsbruckin nurkilta? Thaur näkyy puiden vierestä ja keskellä nyppylän takana Hall im Tirol ja Inn-joki?

Alpeilla toki on monta saman näköistä laaksoa, mutta ainahan voi arvata paikkaa jonka on itsekin nähnyt.

----------


## inska

> Ei tuo satu olemaan Innsbruckin nurkilta? Thaur näkyy puiden vierestä ja keskellä nyppylän takana Hall im Tirol ja Inn-joki?
> 
> Alpeilla toki on monta saman näköistä laaksoa, mutta ainahan voi arvata paikkaa jonka on itsekin nähnyt.



Hyvin tunnistettu. Patscherkofelilta otettu kuva Inn:n laaksoon päin. Pääsääntöisesti ajelen tällä puolella laaksoa, mutta tänään rullasin Nordketten puolelle ja tiputtelin Mühlauhun DH-polkua. Fillari toimii kyllä mainiosti täällä maastossa nousuissa (tänään 1,5K) ja laskuissa myös. Kohta pääsee kokeilemaan miten fillari toimii Suomessa ihan perusmetsässä. Tarkoitus olisi pärjätä yhdellä fillarilla kummassakin maastossa.

----------


## domppa

Jaa jos sitä nyt pistäis oman Rallunkin tännekin näytille. 2 vuotta on menty moninaisilla setupeilla erinäisten setuppien kanssa. Sisureilla mennään vielä, koska pyörä asuu suurimmaksi osaksi ajasta eripaikassa kuin ohjastajansa. Mutta kunhan muutamme yhteen opiskelujen jälkeen, niin tarkoitus oli heittää sisurit mäkeen ja litkutella auringonlaskuun. (Toisaalta sisuritkin toimii hyvin 1.75barilla +100 kilosella kuskilla)

_Kuvaa klikkaamalla lisää
_

----------


## stumpe

Hyvännäkönen peli, vanteetkin mätsää kivasti.^

----------


## Oulunjulli

Nykyään sitä vappuna menee melkein enemmän autoglymiä kuin keittoa, no tuskin sentään kun alan ottaan kiinni.
Pyöräasiat mulla on elintasoon nähen omasta mielestä nyt just niinku pitääkin....nose titaniuminen cyclo se uupuu..

----------


## jperala

Ei paha 14 vuotiaaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## mongomongo

Päivitetty 2011 Remedy 9.9  ja uusi tulokas Kona Raijin

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Päivitetty 2011 Remedy 9.9  ja uusi tulokas Kona Raijin



Ei näy kuvat.

----------


## pepper

^Aukee ne muttei suoraan, dropboxin ihanuuksia?

----------


## Tassu

En tiiä tuleeko tästä kuinka aktiivinen käyttöpyörä tytölle, mutta valmis se nyt on ainakin. 














Onhan mulla noita omiakin pyöriä ja tässä niistä kolme.
Peugeot Mont Blanc,  Pelago San Sebastian ja Spessun Langster.
Mont Blanc puhdas kesä/kuivan kelin pyörä. Sebu sit sateellakin, koska loksut. Langster on sit se sadekelin lenkkipyörä, kun ei halua fixillä ajaa (ja toki tulee sillä vähän ajettua myös muulloinkin).

----------


## LJL

Kylläpä tuli hieno CBT Italia!! Muuten suorastaan täydellistä mutta mites noi gripit..? Valkea keskustelisi sulavalla italialla satulan kanssa

----------


## Hissitolppa

> ^Aukee ne muttei suoraan, dropboxin ihanuuksia?



Miten nuo auki saat?
edit. joo saihan ne näkyviin kikkailemalla

----------


## YocceT

Kyllä Dropboxinkin kuvat saa näkymään automatic:

1. siirrä kuva dropboxissa *public*-kansioon (näkyy weppiselaimella kirjauduttaessa, ei replikoidu omalle kovalevylle)
2. klikkaa kansiolistauksessa sen pikkukuvan päällä hiiren oikealla -> copy public link
3. ja se sitten laitetaan tuohon tämän kirjoitusikkunan työkalurivin kolmannesta kuvakkeesta oikealta lukien ("Lisää kuva") avautuvaan URL-kenttään.

Tuolla harjoittelutopicissa just testasin.

----------


## pööräilijä

Uusi pyöräni saapui Sveitsiin alkuviikosta, eli kyseessä on Meridan kisatäysjousto xc-kisoihin. Vaikuttaa erittäin pätevältä alppipyörältä parin lenkin jälkeen. Nyt se on pikkuviilauksia vaille valmis. Kiekot vaihdoin kisakiekkoihini, ja vähän isomman eturattaan. Vielä pitää vaihtaa suorat tupit, ja 36-eturatas. Lisää kokemuksia tulee blogiini, ensivaikutelma täällä.

----------


## mongomongo

> Ei näy kuvat.







> ^Aukee ne muttei suoraan, dropboxin ihanuuksia?







> Miten nuo auki saat?
> edit. joo saihan ne näkyviin kikkailemalla







> Kyllä Dropboxinkin kuvat saa näkymään automatic:
> 
> 1. siirrä kuva dropboxissa *public*-kansioon (näkyy weppiselaimella kirjauduttaessa, ei replikoidu omalle kovalevylle)
> 2. klikkaa kansiolistauksessa sen pikkukuvan päällä hiiren oikealla -> copy public link
> 3. ja se sitten laitetaan tuohon tämän kirjoitusikkunan työkalurivin kolmannesta kuvakkeesta oikealta lukien ("Lisää kuva") avautuvaan URL-kenttään.
> 
> Tuolla harjoittelutopicissa just testasin.



Kuvat siirretty Google plussaan ja nyt pitäisi toimia?

----------


## kalleA

Nyt näkyy, hienoja on.

----------


## slow

Tassun kokoelmalle suurta peukaloa.

----------


## Adrift

Uudet kiekot testissä vappulenkillä. Piti pysähtyä välillä tankkaamaan.

----------


## kmw

> Tassun kokoelmalle suurta peukaloa.



 Komppaan kovempaa kuin omaa täysii. Tyttären pyörä on ihan helmi!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^^Shellin kylmäasema  :Hymy:

----------


## Juippa

Mites tänne nyt sai kuvaa?

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Piti pysähtyä välillä tankkaamaan.



Onkos tuossa muuten enää mitään kahvilatoimintaa?

----------


## plr

> Uudet kiekot testissä vappulenkillä.



Minkä vuosikymmenen vappulenkiltä? Oliko tuolloin jo Zippin kiekkoja?  :Hymy:

----------


## latuman

Aikaansaamisen tuskaa... Joskus pitäs ottaa luonnossakin kuva. Toisesta kulkineesta ei ole vielä ehtinyt, mutta pistetään tämä työmatkatykki/maastotapahtumapyörä



Ei tuosta mitään selvää saa, mutta se on Pinnacle Ramin One 2014

----------


## Juipp4

Oho, edellinen kuvayritys tulikin vanhalla nimimerkillä...

Evil sovereign, nopsaan kasattuna ensilenkillä. Menee palikkaa vaihtoon vielä...

----------


## Kilu

Pistetääs kuvaa kehiin kun edellisen oksasession jälijiltä sai hyvän syyn uusia takavaihtajan shadow plussaksi ja uudet Caniksetkin pyöräytin alle nyt kesän kynnyksellä. 
Tällä olis tarkotus harrastaa pyöräsuunnitusta taas tänä kesänä.



PS. bongaa kuvasta korvasieni!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Oho törky hieno 🚲👊👍😎On-One

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tos pyörän alla keskel😉☺🚲

----------


## nove

> Aikaansaamisen tuskaa... Joskus pitäs ottaa luonnossakin kuva. Toisesta kulkineesta ei ole vielä ehtinyt, mutta pistetään tämä työmatkatykki/maastotapahtumapyörä
> 
> 
> 
> Ei tuosta mitään selvää saa, mutta se on Pinnacle Ramin One 2014



Mitä olet tykännyt, oletko päivittänyt alkuperäisestä setupista jotenkin? Olen harkinnut 2015-mallin tilaamista.

----------


## Gaastra

> Uusi pyöräni saapui Sveitsiin alkuviikosta, eli kyseessä on Meridan kisatäysjousto xc-kisoihin. Vaikuttaa erittäin pätevältä alppipyörältä parin lenkin jälkeen. Nyt se on pikkuviilauksia vaille valmis. Kiekot vaihdoin kisakiekkoihini, ja vähän isomman eturattaan. Vielä pitää vaihtaa suorat tupit, ja 36-eturatas. Lisää kokemuksia tulee blogiini, ensivaikutelma täällä.



Tämä on kyllä hieno pyörä.

----------


## latuman

> Mitä olet tykännyt, oletko päivittänyt alkuperäisestä setupista jotenkin? Olen harkinnut 2015-mallin tilaamista.



Tuohon hintaan ei edes ole lupaa valittaa.  Tehdaskokoonpano kesti tähtisadeajot niin ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen. Vanteetkaan ei vääntynyt vaikka kuski meinasi saada yllätyskuopasta vammaa. 

Onnettomat gripit vaihdoin lukollisiin ja hämmentävän 60mm stemmin 100mm Kisanaaman vastaavaan. Tanko on mun mielestä jäykälle 29erille tarpeettoman leveä, joten sen ehkä joskus vaihdan työmatkaystävällisempään kaarevampaan ja kapeampaan. Satula on paras ikinä, mutta satulaputki pitää puhdistaa rasvasta ja/tai karhentaa että pysyy pikalukolla kiinni (ite kiristänyt raivolla kuusiokololla). Myös kammen pulttien kireyttä on pitänyt tarkistaa. Vakiorenkaissa (ei kuvassa) on paperinohuet seinämät, ja luulen että kova maasto jäbä saa ne laukeamaan aika helposti, vaikka muuten hyvät nakit. 

Tähän hintaan ei saa narrow/wideä ja en ole varma toimisko toi takavaihtaja vähän napakammin eri mittaisella häkillä. Vaatii aika tarkan säädön (en tiedä tosin onko tyypillistä 1x setupeille). Ei tosiaan silti tiputtanut kisassakaan ketjuja. Siinä on pieni ohjuri kyllä.

----------


## nove

> Tuohon hintaan ei edes ole lupaa valittaa.  Tehdaskokoonpano kesti tähtisadeajot niin ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen. Vanteetkaan ei vääntynyt vaikka kuski meinasi saada yllätyskuopasta vammaa. 
> 
> Onnettomat gripit vaihdoin lukollisiin ja hämmentävän 60mm stemmin 100mm Kisanaaman vastaavaan. Tanko on mun mielestä jäykälle 29erille tarpeettoman leveä, joten sen ehkä joskus vaihdan työmatkaystävällisempään kaarevampaan ja kapeampaan. Satula on paras ikinä, mutta satulaputki pitää puhdistaa rasvasta ja/tai karhentaa että pysyy pikalukolla kiinni (ite kiristänyt raivolla kuusiokololla). Myös kammen pulttien kireyttä on pitänyt tarkistaa. Vakiorenkaissa (ei kuvassa) on paperinohuet seinämät, ja luulen että kova maasto jäbä saa ne laukeamaan aika helposti, vaikka muuten hyvät nakit. 
> 
> Tähän hintaan ei saa narrow/wideä ja en ole varma toimisko toi takavaihtaja vähän napakammin eri mittaisella häkillä. Vaatii aika tarkan säädön (en tiedä tosin onko tyypillistä 1x setupeille). Ei tosiaan silti tiputtanut kisassakaan ketjuja. Siinä on pieni ohjuri kyllä.



Taidan pistää tilaukseen, lähinnä kaupunkiajoon ja satunnaiseen polkuiluun tulossa ja vaikuttaa juuri sopivan simppeliltä omiin tarpeisiin. Euron nykykurssilla näyttää tulevan hinnaksi posteineen reilut 650€. Mitä runkokokoa toi sun konkeli on?

----------


## latuman

> Taidan pistää tilaukseen, lähinnä kaupunkiajoon ja satunnaiseen polkuiluun tulossa ja vaikuttaa juuri sopivan simppeliltä omiin tarpeisiin. Euron nykykurssilla näyttää tulevan hinnaksi posteineen reilut 650€. Mitä runkokokoa toi sun konkeli on?



Oon 176 pitkä ja runko on M.  Satula on mulla oikeastaan kokonaan takana.

----------


## nove

Taidan itse tilata S-kokoisen. Onkohan tuohon biltema/motonet -akselilta saatavissa edullisia sliksejä kumeja kesäksi?

----------


## NikHa

Motonetistä löytyi ainaki syksyllä kohtuu hyvät valikoimat contin halpoja kumeja.

----------


## latuman

Conti tuntuu olevan pysyvä fikstuuri marketeissa. Ei sillä, hyviä kumeksia tekevät, sisä sekä ulkosellaisia.

----------


## Shimaani



----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Silkkaa pornoa!

----------


## Adrift

> Onkos tuossa muuten enää mitään kahvilatoimintaa?



En oo ainakaan koskaan rekisteröinyt, että siitä jotain kahvia saisi. 





> Minkä vuosikymmenen vappulenkiltä? Oliko tuolloin jo Zippin kiekkoja?



Välillä pitää käydä aikakoneella kääntymässä 70-luvulla ja ihmettelemässä miltä se maailma silloin näytti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Alottelia-14

> En oo ainakaan koskaan rekisteröinyt, että siitä jotain kahvia saisi.



Aiemmin siinä oli oikein mukava kahvila, semmonen perinteinen maalaiskahvila, missä itse tekivät purtavaa. Aina siellä oli runsaasti 2-pyöräisiä, moottorilla ja ilman. Muuttivat 2013 Nikkilään, minkä jälkeen on leijunut satunnaisia huhuja, että joku jatkaisi tuollakin toimintaa. Ilmeisesti ei sitten vielä tänäkään vuonna, harmi.

(puhun tietenkin siitä valkoisesta rakennuksesta, mikä taisi olla vanha kyläkauppa, en tuosta "kylmä-asemasta"  :Hymy:  )

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ihana surly👋😍😍👍

----------


## jperala

Keula päivitetty hieman tuoreempaan yksilöön.

----------


## YocceT

> Aiemmin siinä oli oikein mukava kahvila, semmonen perinteinen maalaiskahvila, missä itse tekivät purtavaa. Aina siellä oli runsaasti 2-pyöräisiä, moottorilla ja ilman. Muuttivat 2013 Nikkilään, minkä jälkeen on leijunut satunnaisia huhuja, että joku jatkaisi tuollakin toimintaa. Ilmeisesti ei sitten vielä tänäkään vuonna, harmi.
> 
> (puhun tietenkin siitä valkoisesta rakennuksesta, mikä taisi olla vanha kyläkauppa, en tuosta "kylmä-asemasta"  )



https://fi-fi.facebook.com/moottorikahvila

----------


## Alottelia-14

^ Ame-Cafe -jatkumo on tuttu. Koskahan se muuten aukeaa tälle vuodelle, vai onko jo auki?  :Hymy:

----------


## latuman

No olihan se nyt luonnonvalossa pikkasen kauniimpi kapistus!

----------


## Tassu

> Kylläpä tuli hieno CBT Italia!! Muuten suorastaan täydellistä mutta mites noi gripit..? Valkea keskustelisi sulavalla italialla satulan kanssa



Gripit oli tietys mielessä vähän kompromissi. No, nyt valkoset on jo ostettu ja varmaan joskus niitä sovittelen ja kummastelen natsaako ollenkaan. Tyttöhän lopulta päättää jääkö ne vai ei. Mulla on itellä ollu aikanaan ja juurikin tuollainen sini/valko-teemainen pyörä ja kyllä mä vähän kyllästyin lopulta siihen valkoisuuteen. Mutta, jotain muutoksia varmaan tulee joskus. Ihmetellään niitä sitten.

----------


## kmw

Ässän Puksutin on hieno ja kiekot vasta hienot onkin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ässän Puksutin on hieno ja kiekot vasta hienot onkin.



Ei v... Ei... Ei v... UUUUUH!

----------


## HC Andersen

Ässän koiranjuoksutin on melko kiimaisen näköinen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taisi Ässän vanteen kevennysajatus mennä täysin kiville. Nuo vanteet vetää kyllä puoleensa kaikki metsän siivekkäät ja siiveettömät pörriäiset, joten kehissä pyörii mukana aika kasa pientä vapaa matkustajaa :Hymy:

----------


## HarMi

Instigatoriin mahtui 26x3.5" On-One B.S.C. Type 1 gummit.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ja taas  👍😊 Uijui

----------


## TomiKoo

Eikä, HarMi teki sen, mitä just kuumottelin omaankin tulevaan Instigaattoriin! Jäykkä keula ja isot munkit. Mikä keula tuo on? Itse katsellut Krampus keulaa. Törky hyvin sopii "retrohenkinen" rengastus ja tupet taitaa olla samaan tyyliin. Iso peukku!

----------


## Hääppönen

Tyylikäs kokonaisuus. Fillari hieno ja tausta upea.

----------


## Tank Driver

Komia kuva hienosta pyörästä.

----------


## snowfake

Pakko kyllä sanoa että noi tanwallit on ihan hirveät.

Omassa Spessun Daily Sportissa on kanssa, vähän hiertää. Mut ei raaski vaihtaakkaan uusia renkaita.

----------


## HarMi

> Mikä keula tuo on? Itse katsellut Krampus keulaa.



 Se on Voodoo Zombie, A-C 500m. Krampuksen keula on taitaa olla helpommin saatavilla.

----------


## JohannaKN

HarMin fillarista tulee mieleen Pandan lakut.

----------


## VitaliT

tuo koirajuoksutin on kylä hiano, tässä on oma räpsy samasta aiheesta.

----------


## CamoN

> Pakko kyllä sanoa että noi tanwallit on ihan hirveät.



Kiitos tästä. Olo alkoi olla jo kuin Kafkan romaanissa. Vähän väliä tunnutaan hekumoivan tanwallien perään enkä ymmärrä sitä hienoutta alkuunkaan.

----------


## mk

TREK FS7 Superfly kangasmaastossa  :Cool: Täysjäykistely vaihtui vuosien jälkeen täysjoustoon  :Nolous:

----------


## Gibsy

^On niin pieni takaiskari, että lasketaanko tämä edes täysjoustoksi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Toi Trekkihän on kivannäköinen pyörä! Pirteä värikin.

----------


## J T K

Komia on o/ 
Jännän näköinen tuo takavaihtajan seutu. Miten tuo kiinnitys on ratkaistu..?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Värit on hienoja joo tässä pyörässä  merkki maksaa ..niin näkyy jännä ratkasu☺Onnee uudelle pyörälle!

----------


## mk

^^^ iskari on pieni, mutta kun ei paremmasta tiedä ja ajaa helppoja maastoja, pysyen isoista mäistä poissa niin luulen että toimii.. Joustot tuntuis riittävän mun ajoon, eikä pää kestäiskä hirveetä vauhtia alamäkeen .. Niistä on vanhan parempi pysyä poissa tai luut alkaa hajoilemaan  :Leveä hymy:  
^^ tänks  :Hymy:  .. enpä ole kiinnitystapaa tutkinut , pitänee katsoa lähemmin, kun alkoi itseäki vaivaamaan  :Nolous: 
^väri on kyll "päheen oranssi" , tykkään  .. merkistä ehkä ekstraa, mutta lähikivijalkakauppaa päätin osin tukea .. Vaikka cuutio oli loppumetreille harkinnassa niin valinta päätyi nyt tähän enkä ole viellä katunut.. Pikku säätöä vielä sinne tänne ja alkaa olemaan polkukuntoinen peli  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## IncBuff

Siinä on korvake pulteilla kiinni haarukan sisäpuolella. Ei se sen erikoisempi kiinnitys ole.

----------


## J T K

näin arvelinkin, ihan riittävän erikoinen silti kiinnittäkseen huomiota.

----------


## IncBuff

Lienee läpipulttitaka-akselien kanssa ihan normaalitapa.

----------


## Tikkujalka

Canyon Strive tuli eilen kotiin. Tehdasosilla en sitä kotiini päästänyt. :Cool: 
 

 
Rotko ja Kivi

----------


## janne kuivakangas

2 si täpäriä  onko toinen 29er. .sit👍😎

----------


## kalleA

Kauanko kesti tulla? Itellä jo kuukausi tilauksesta, joskus pääsiäisenä tilasin.

----------


## Tikkujalka

Janne, Rotko on 27,5" ja Lapierre 26". Se joka kehtaa tuoda minun asuntooni sisälle 29er vastaa siitä omalla hengellään :Vink:  (minä en vaan tykkää 29 pyöristä, asia jolle en vaan voi mitään). Lapierre Spicy ilmantuu pian fillaritorille, joten sinne vaan väijymään. Kalle toimitus oli perus Saksalaista täsmätyötä tuli juuri silloin kun ilmoittivatkin ja erittäin hyvin pakattuna (toisin kuin tuo Lapierre aikanaan (ihme että oli kuitenkin ehjä)).

----------


## jperala

Muillakin bassoja pyörän kanssa samassa huoneessa  :Hymy:

----------


## veku

Uusin tulokas. Vanhan sanottua työsopimuksen irti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> 



Sähköpyörä latauksessa heti. Eipä ollut häävit akut. :Sekaisin:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tikkujalka# Okei Hieno  👍😎

----------


## kauris

Onhan tähän kuituinen ohjaustanko tullut viime vuodesta tilalle, joten uutta kuvaa kehiin. Vaan eihän se tuosta kuvasta näy  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

^Kiekot on kyllä über tyylikkäät!

----------


## J T K

Tasapainoinen ja hävyttömän hieno kokonaisuus.

----------


## mk

^^^Kaunis colnago ! hillitty värimaailma , kiekot sopii täydellisesti

----------


## CamoN

Italialaisessa saa aina joko a) sielun b) tyylitajun c) molemmat kaupan päälle. Täydellisessä maailmassa kiekoissa olisi mielestäni kirkas lakka ja valkoiset logot samassa hengessä rungon kanssa, mutta ei nuokaan huonot ole.

----------


## kauris

Näinhän se varmaan olisi. Kiekot oli hankittu ennen rungonvaihtoa ja nuo oli minusta tyylikkäät ja käyvät kaikkiin pyöriin vähintään kohtalaisesti. Runkoa olis toki ollut tarjolla mattamustana mutta kiiltävän mustin tekstein. Tämä oli minusta hienompi. Mattamustat kiekot myös ovat omiin silmiin rauhoittavan näköiset, kirkkaat lakat ja kirkkaan valkoisin isoin tekstein voisivat tehdä rauhattomaksi. Mutta jos samalla rahalla olis saanut mustat Lightweightit valkoisilla tai ihan millä vain teksteillä niin toki olisin ottanut  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Komia Kolnaakkeli. On synti & häpeä + loukkaus suunnitteluingenjööreille jos tuolla ajelee alle 40km/h.

----------


## Rufus

Kun kerran eteen sattui harvinainen tilanne että kaikki tallin pyörät olivat samaan aikaan puunattuina niin nappasin räpsyn. On niin kuitua, terästä kuin alumiittiakin ja kaikkia käytetään ahkerasti. Hieno tilanne kaikin puolin eikä tällä hetkellä ole mitään päivityshaluja - Genesikseen vaihdoin juuri SRAMin Force-osasarjan Ultegra 6800:aan ja tykkään kovasti. Todella lähellä tuota DA 9000:sta kaikin puolin.

----------


## maapaa

> Onhan tähän kuituinen ohjaustanko tullut viime vuodesta tilalle



Näyttää nopealta. Minkä merkkinen tanko?

----------


## kauris

3t ergonova team 42 cm. 199 g. 
Kokeilin nyt 2 cm aiempaa kapeampaa, aiemmat olleet 44 senttisiä ja ihan hyvältä tuo tuntui kun tänään ajelin töihin ja vähän mutkien kautta kotiin. Ergonovan keskiote on kyllä kovin erilainen aiempiin pyöreisiin putkiin tottuneelle. Tuon myös sanotaan olevan hyvä paitsi jäykkyydeltään niin myös tärinänsuodatukseltaan. Itse en mitään mullistavaa parannusta kylläkään huomannut aiempiin alumiinisiin verrattuna. No onhan tuo kuitenkin 80-160 grammaa kevyempi aiempiin tankoihini verrattuna. Henkilövaa'alla noin 7,1 kg on nyt Colnagon kokonaispaino kaksien pullotelineiden, kadenssi- ja nopeusanturin ja polarin tankopidikkeen sekä toki polkimien kanssa.

----------


## dimebak

Jaa-a, liuta on osia vaihtunut syksyn ja talven aikana. Ainakin satula ja jarrut.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...29683798885118

----------


## samu88

Tyrkätään tähänkin näkyville =)

----------


## dimebak

Kiitos. Piti laittaa kuvana eikä linkkinä mutta pää ei yöllä toiminut  :Hymy:  Niin joo, ketjutkin on uudet.

----------


## J T K

Tämmönen lenkkikone tuli rakenneltua, kumekset ovat vielä eriparia ja vaihtuvat kevään edetessä leveämpiin. Olisko tämä runko Rossin Maestro ja -89/-90 tietämistä. Muut hilut ovat uudempaa tuotantoa.

isommaksi

----------


## NikHa

Nätti Rossi.. Kattelin tuota torilta jo kuolaten alkutalvesta, mutta esitys menolisäyksistä budjettiin ei menny läpi hallituksen istunnossa...

----------


## kmw

Ompas kaunis Rossin. Mää ottaisin hetjustsilleen vaihteet pois, mutta Kuusamon mäet lienevät jtkn muuta kuin täällä vesijättömaalla.

----------


## Reima

Ivalosta löytyi sen verran sulaa maata, että pääsi testaamaan uutta menopeliä..  :Hymy:  Vielä pitää odottaa jonkin aikaa, että pääsee Saariselän kotimaastoihin ajelemaan. Ensivaikutelma oli kyllä hyvä!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niin näkyy👍☺

----------


## fff666

Näkyyköhän. Kuka vielä väittää ettei CC pääse maastossa.

----------


## JackOja

> Näkyyköhän.



Ei tollai...





> Kuka vielä väittää ettei CC pääse maastossa.



Ei kai kukaan. Mutta eihän toi kuva mitään todista, kuka tahansa voi nostaa fillarin moottoritien laidasta pusikkoon. Ajovideolla olisi jotain arvoa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Plus

Laitetaan nyt ulkonakin otettu kuva:

----------


## JackOja

Joko olet päässyt ajamaankin? Onko niin mainio kuin toivoitkin sen olevan?

----------


## zander

On se edelleen hieno. Mikä tuo satula on?

----------


## AnttiHar

Kanjoni suolla

----------


## Plus

Satula on Concor Wide FX. Kyllä tuo on sellainen kuin oletinkin, eli jäykempi ja herkemmän oloinen kuin aiempi titaanipyörä... C59 on jäykempi (ja epämukavampi, johtuu ehkä alumiinitangosta ja tankoteipistäkin), mutta tuo on ihan tarpeeksi jäykkä meikäläiselle.
Kiekot, renkaat ja rengaspaineet vaikuttaa ajotuntumaan oikeastaan enemmän kuin runko. Bora 35:t eivät ole yhtä kovaääniset täristimet kuin 50-milliset ja noilla ajaa hiekkateilläkin ihan mielellään kun on sopivat paineet.

----------


## Mach-0

Hätäinen kännyräpsy tämän päiväisen lenkin päätteeksi.

----------


## vuohi

Kaikki omat ja vaimon pyörät yhdessä kuvassa. Tai miltei kaikki, oma enduro/alamäkipyörä oli leväällään iskarihuollon takia niin en saanut sitä kuvaan mutta 9/10. Vaimon blogista löytyy kaikista erikseen kuvat vielä päälle, en ehkä kuitenkaan laita niitä kaikkia tähän  :Leveä hymy:  http://rahkamuija.blogspot.fi/2015/05/kymppi-plus.html

----------


## hanri

Rotkolla tullu nyt ajettua neljä lenkkiä ja aivan mahtava laite! Tolla ajaa täysin samat ajot mitä entisellä xc täpärillä ja sen lisäks uskaltaa tykitellä alamäkeenkin. Vanhaan verrattuna on kyl iskarien kehitys menny paljon eteenpäin vajaan kymmenen vuoden aika.. Vanha pomppii kuin jänis puskasta karkuun, mut toi pysyy tiukasti maanpinnalla...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Hätäinen kännyräpsy tämän päiväisen lenkin päätteeksi.



Jos lenkki ulottui sieltä kivikaupungista Sipoon seuduille saakka, taisin ajella jonkin matkaa tuon perässä ja loin siihen ihailevan vilkaisun Immersbyntien risteyksessä. (Ja jos ei, oli toinenkin yhtä sulavasti liikkuva teräksinen Eddy Merckx ajossa tänään.)

----------


## Plus

> Hätäinen kännyräpsy tämän päiväisen lenkin päätteeksi.



Todella hieno Merckx!

----------


## kalleA

No nytton kyl makee rotko.

----------


## LJL

> No nytton kyl makee rotko.



Todellakin. Värikoodaus toimii vaikka on monenlaisia värejä

----------


## Mach-0

> Jos lenkki ulottui sieltä kivikaupungista Sipoon seuduille saakka, taisin ajella jonkin matkaa tuon perässä ja loin siihen ihailevan vilkaisun Immersbyntien risteyksessä. (Ja jos ei, oli toinenkin yhtä sulavasti liikkuva teräksinen Eddy Merckx ajossa tänään.)



Siellä ajelin. Jäin siinä risteyksen jälkeen laskemaan paineita renkaista, kun yhdeksan baaria kolisi hampaissa asti. Tuon jälkeen ei sinua enää näkynytkään, vaikka vähän yritinkin tahtia kiristää.

----------


## elasto

> Ivalosta löytyi sen verran sulaa maata, että pääsi testaamaan uutta menopeliä..  Vielä pitää odottaa jonkin aikaa, että pääsee Saariselän kotimaastoihin ajelemaan. Ensivaikutelma oli kyllä hyvä!







> Rotkolla tullu nyt ajettua neljä lenkkiä ja aivan mahtava laite! Tolla ajaa täysin samat ajot mitä entisellä xc täpärillä ja sen lisäks uskaltaa tykitellä alamäkeenkin. Vanhaan verrattuna on kyl iskarien kehitys menny paljon eteenpäin vajaan kymmenen vuoden aika.. Vanha pomppii kuin jänis puskasta karkuun, mut toi pysyy tiukasti maanpinnalla...



Nyt on nättejä hipotäpäreitä!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kuivia kiitos 🚲👍🆒✌😂

----------


## nga

Laitetaan nyt sitten tänne, vaikka joskus alkuperäisen kuvaketjun ollessa käytössä päätin etten sitä tee. Lyhennän vielä haarukan kunhan olen varma, että jätän stemmin nykyiselle korkeudelleen.

----------


## duris

No jo on kaunis!

----------


## haedon

Makia peli. Matsatusta satulatolpasta ja Zippin osista plussaa, power-kammista puhumattakaan. Ja stemmi on just sopivan räyhäkässä asennossa että näkee ettei ole aloittelija kyseessä :Hymy: .

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kaikki omat ja vaimon pyörät yhdessä kuvassa. Tai miltei kaikki, oma enduro/alamäkipyörä oli leväällään iskarihuollon takia niin en saanut sitä kuvaan mutta 9/10. Vaimon blogista löytyy kaikista erikseen kuvat vielä päälle, en ehkä kuitenkaan laita niitä kaikkia tähän  http://rahkamuija.blogspot.fi/2015/05/kymppi-plus.html



Tämä pitäisi lukita ihan vain vaimoväen nähtäville!!! Väittävät, ne vaimokkeet, et JO 3 pyörää huushollissa  on liikaa  :No huh!:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Tämä pitäisi lukita ihan vain vaimoväen nähtäville!!! Väittävät, ne vaimokkeet, et JO 3 pyörää huushollissa  on liikaa



Kai tarkoitat, että tuon verran kämpässä sisällä kerrallaan ja loput sitten varastossa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nga

> Makia peli. Matsatusta satulatolpasta ja Zippin osista plussaa, power-kammista puhumattakaan. Ja stemmi on just sopivan räyhäkässä asennossa että näkee ettei ole aloittelija kyseessä.



Joskus on jokunen startti tullut ajettua. Tämä pyörä ensi sunnuntaina Rosendahl GP:ssä menossa mukana.

----------


## Plus

Onnittelut nga:lle hienosta C60:stä!

----------


## zander

> Laitetaan nyt sitten tänne, vaikka joskus alkuperäisen kuvaketjun ollessa käytössä päätin etten sitä tee



Kyllä tollasen kelpaa esille panna! Hieno peli (vaikka ne C-osat sopis vieläki paremmin  :Hymy:  Tuossa kyllä toisaalta mukavasti samaa sarjaa stemmi, tanko ja kiekot. 

Niin, sanoinko jo että hieno on!

----------


## Xizor

> Laitetaan nyt sitten tänne, vaikka joskus alkuperäisen kuvaketjun ollessa käytössä päätin etten sitä tee. Lyhennän vielä haarukan kunhan olen varma, että jätän stemmin nykyiselle korkeudelleen.
> ...



Vaikka en ymmärrä mitään maantiepyöristä,  niin on aika maukkaan näköinen! 

Ekan kuvan vois postata suoraan tänne: http://slamthatstem.com

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Kai tarkoitat, että tuon verran kämpässä sisällä kerrallaan ja loput sitten varastossa?



Tarkoitatte varmaan että miehellä saa olla kolme pyörää sisällä kunhan vaimolla on neljä.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tässä yksi Trekki, loput mitä torpan nurkissa lojuu ovat "kaverin pyörä rassattavana..."


Vihdoinkin Bontragerilta kunnolliset ja kohtuu keveät kiekot. 23mm kuitukehä ei pullauta kepoistakaan, esim Spessun S-Wörkkiä pienilläkään paineilla.
Voimansiirto XX1 Rotorin Q-ringillä höystettynä. Jarrut Avid XX 160mm. Keula RS XX Revelation. 10.3 kg Bontragerin XR2  2.2 renkailla.

----------


## LJL

^ Erotiikkaa

----------


## ospi

USSR-linssin lävitse hieman utuinen Giant TCX SLR 1

----------


## J_K

Tääkin on taas kasassa.

----------


## Gibsy

> Rotkolla tullu nyt ajettua neljä lenkkiä ja aivan mahtava laite! Tolla ajaa täysin samat ajot mitä entisellä xc täpärillä ja sen lisäks uskaltaa tykitellä alamäkeenkin. Vanhaan verrattuna on kyl iskarien kehitys menny paljon eteenpäin vajaan kymmenen vuoden aika.. Vanha pomppii kuin jänis puskasta karkuun, mut toi pysyy tiukasti maanpinnalla...



Tuleeko käytettyä ahkeraan shape shifteriä?

----------


## miku80

Perus Tarmac..

----------


## kaakku

Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race -15. Muuten täysin tehdasasetuksissa paitsi että lisäsin kumisuojat kammenpäihin. Kumit ja jarrut täytyy nyt ainakin vaihtaa. Magurat on muuten ihan ookoot, mutta kahva on melkoinen klohmo. XT:t olisi jo asennusvalmiina mutta Sramin liipasimet vaativat uudet clampit. Vähän täytyy vielä miettiä jätänkö kaksi eturatasta vai heivaanko etuvaihtajan mäkeen. Kyllähän tuo mummoratas auttaa jos jossain mutahaudassa rämpii.

----------


## J T K

> Tässä yksi Trekki, loput mitä torpan nurkissa lojuu ovat "kaverin pyörä rassattavana..."
> Vihdoinkin Bontragerilta kunnolliset ja kohtuu keveät kiekot. 23mm kuitukehä ei pullauta kepoistakaan, esim Spessun S-Wörkkiä pienilläkään paineilla.
> Voimansiirto XX1 Rotorin Q-ringillä höystettynä. Jarrut Avid XX 160mm. Keula RS XX Revelation. 10.3 kg Bontragerin XR2 2.2 renkailla.



Onko tämä täysin uusi vai evoluutio edellisestä..? Saattaahan tuolla pulevardin jos toisenkin ajella vaikka vesilasi kypärän päällä  :Vink: 






> Tääkin on taas kasassa.



Täydet pisteet, suoraviivaista meininkiä.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tämmönen lenkkikone tuli rakenneltua, kumekset ovat vielä eriparia ja vaihtuvat kevään edetessä leveämpiin. Olisko tämä runko Rossin Maestro ja -89/-90 tietämistä. Muut hilut ovat uudempaa tuotantoa.
> 
> isommaksi



Löytyikö runko omalta ullakolta, vai mistä noin siisti runko peräisin? Rossin oli mun eka ns. oikea maantipyörä.





> Onko tämä täysin uusi vai evoluutio edellisestä..? Saattaahan tuolla pulevardin jos toisenkin ajella vaikka vesilasi kypärän päällä 
> 
> .



Kyllä kuvan Fuel on uusi peli. Tai oikeastaanhan se on jo vanha. Toimitus oli etuajassa, eli v. 2014 lopussa. Silloin sai vielä kuitukiekot pyörän mukana. Nykysin kuulemma ainoastaan peltivanteilla?!

J K:n pyörän raami taitaa olla omaa valmistetta?? Oliko joskus tuolla DIY-teräsrunko topicissa. Hienoa työtä!

----------


## a-o

> Tässä yksi Trekki, loput mitä torpan nurkissa lojuu ovat "kaverin pyörä rassattavana..."
> 
> Vihdoinkin Bontragerilta kunnolliset ja kohtuu keveät kiekot. 23mm kuitukehä ei pullauta kepoistakaan, esim Spessun S-Wörkkiä pienilläkään paineilla.
> Voimansiirto XX1 Rotorin Q-ringillä höystettynä. Jarrut Avid XX 160mm. Keula RS XX Revelation. 10.3 kg Bontragerin XR2  2.2 renkailla.



Hieno, tuolla kelpaa ajella päivä Lihapyörteen rantapulevartia ja illalla Piston maamiesseuran tansseihin!

Määkin sain oman kapiarattaisen konkelin kasaan:
Nyt vähän pelottaa, mitä muotipolliisi tuumaa kun on käytetty Spessun osia (stemmi, penkki ja renkaat).

----------


## hanri

> Tuleeko käytettyä ahkeraan shape shifteriä?



Kyllä sitä isompaan alamäkeen tai röykkyselle alustalle maastossa tulee laitettu DH-moodi ja eron kyllä huomaa, samoin kuin tasamaalla/ylämäessä mielellään laittaa vastaavasti toista asentoa...

----------


## elasto

a-o:lla ja kaakulla jarrukahvat ja vaihdevivut aika mielenkiintoisessa asennossa. Pystyykö noilla jarruttamaan esim. jyrkässä alamäessä ollenkaan? Vaihdevipuja en ole koskaan kokeillut pitää tuollaisessa kulmassa. Vai valehteleekohan tuo kuvakulma vain.





> Kyllä sitä isompaan alamäkeen tai röykkyselle alustalle maastossa tulee laitettu DH-moodi ja eron kyllä huomaa, samoin kuin tasamaalla/ylämäessä mielellään laittaa vastaavasti toista asentoa...



Mä pidän sitä yleensä vaan siinä "DH"-moodilla kokoajan.

----------


## J T K

> Löytyikö runko omalta ullakolta, vai mistä noin siisti runko peräisin? Rossin oli mun eka ns. oikea maantipyörä.
> 
> Kyllä kuvan Fuel on uusi peli. Tai oikeastaanhan se on jo vanha. Toimitus oli etuajassa, eli v. 2014 lopussa. Silloin sai vielä kuitukiekot pyörän mukana. Nykysin kuulemma ainoastaan peltivanteilla?!



Päivänä eräänä viimesyksyn puolella työkaveri alkoi höpisemään ulkotallinsa seinällä vuosikymmenen roikkuneesta kapearattaisesta. Kerran pari oli ajanut ja sen jälkeen nostanut seinälle. Paksu pölykerros päällä se todellakin roikku pari metriä maan pinnan yläpuolella. Täältä ja täältä lisää juttua.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Määkin sain oman kapiarattaisen konkelin kasaan:
> Nyt vähän pelottaa, mitä muotipolliisi tuumaa kun on käytetty Spessun osia (stemmi, penkki ja renkaat).



Hieno TB2c!  :Hymy: 
Mullakin oli TBLTc:ssä Spessun renkaat ja satula, kunnes renkaat meni vaihtoon kulumisen vuoksi ja Toupe Prosta hajosi satulan runko... Nyt luotetaan Schwalben ja Selle Italian osaamiseen seuraavaksi...

----------


## a-o

> a-o:lla ja kaakulla jarrukahvat ja vaihdevivut aika mielenkiintoisessa asennossa. Pystyykö noilla jarruttamaan esim. jyrkässä alamäessä ollenkaan? Vaihdevipuja en ole koskaan kokeillut pitää tuollaisessa kulmassa. Vai valehteleekohan tuo kuvakulma vain.
> .



Osittain kuvakulmasta, mutta on ne aika alaviistossa. Kuva on otettu neitsytajelulta ja kahvoja on pitänyt vähän säätää kuvan oton jälkeen. 

Meillä täällä Oulussa valitettavasti joudutaan ajelemaan tasaisilla poluilla, eli siinä mielessä ongelma on aika pieni :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Osittain kuvakulmasta, mutta on ne aika alaviistossa. Kuva on otettu neitsytajelulta ja kahvoja on pitänyt vähän säätää kuvan oton jälkeen. 
> 
> Meillä täällä Oulussa valitettavasti joudutaan ajelemaan tasaisilla poluilla, eli siinä mielessä ongelma on aika pieni



Heh, itse roikotin jarrukahvoja myös joskus tuollain alempana, mutta totesin hieman pystymmän asennon niille paremmiksi omiin ajoihini. Lähinnä kiinnostaa tuo vaihdevipu, koska nostin omaani X1 triggeriä juurikin tuohon suuntaan joku aika sitten ja tuntui paremmalta, koska lyhyellä peukalolla oli vaikeampi muuten ylettää siihen taaempaan vipuun. Kaakun kuvassa vaan näyttäisi tuo vipu olevan lähes pystyasennossa ja ihan noin radikaalia asentoa en ole vielä sille kokeillut, mutta täytyy ottaa harkintaan jos se tuntuu hyvältä.

----------


## am8119

> USSR-linssin lävitse hieman utuinen Giant TCX SLR 1



Onko tuossa lokarikiinnikkeitä ja miksi päädyit tähän hiilari Advanced mallin sijaan ?

----------


## v_stone

Nyt mä ymmärrän miks aina puhutaan et pitää olla kevyt pyörä. Jaksaa repiä suosta ja kantaa pitempiä matkoja 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibsy

> Kyllä sitä isompaan alamäkeen tai röykkyselle alustalle maastossa tulee laitettu DH-moodi ja eron kyllä huomaa, samoin kuin tasamaalla/ylämäessä mielellään laittaa vastaavasti toista asentoa...



Mutta keulahan ei ole Talas? Eikö se ole sitten hyvinkin epätasapainossa kiipiessä kun joustoa edessä 160 ja takana 130?
Mulla oli edesmenneessä 160 joustosessa täpärissä Talas ja ei tullut koskaan sitä käytettyä.

----------


## hanri

> Mutta keulahan ei ole Talas? Eikö se ole sitten hyvinkin epätasapainossa kiipiessä kun joustoa edessä 160 ja takana 130?



Keula on tosiaan mallia Float 170mm joustolla. Mitä tarkoitat epätasapainolla? Ohjain/satulakulma muuttuu 1.5 astetta ja keskiö putoaa 19mm tolla shapeshifterillä DH-moodilla sen jouston määrän lisäksi. Jos epätasapainolla tarkoitat keulan/perän jouston määrään suhdetta, niin eihän sillä ole mitään merkitystä tässä tapauksessa. (Sama vaikka takaiskarin tilalla olisi kiinteä tanko) Shapeshifterin idea on se että se muuttaa geometriaan hiukan DH - XC välillä

Tossa viel toimintaperiaate härpäkkeelle
https://www.canyon.com/en/technology/shapeshifter/





> Mulla oli edesmenneessä 160 joustosessa täpärissä Talas ja ei tullut koskaan sitä käytettyä.



Ai että ilman keulaa ajelit?  :Hymy:  Ei vaiskaan, en ole talas keulaa omistanut, joten en tiedä muuttaako jouston lyhentäminen (ilmeisesti talaksessa tälläinen ominaisuus on?) itse haarukan mittoja vai pelkästään jouston pituutta? 

edit.ajatuspieruja korjailtu

----------


## J_K

> J K:n pyörän raami taitaa olla omaa valmistetta?? Oliko joskus tuolla DIY-teräsrunko topicissa. Hienoa työtä!



Kiitos. Pari vuotta sitten tuon tein ja DIY-teräsrunko topicissa oli juttua. Ajoa se ei ole paljoa nähnyt ja ajattelin korjata tilanteen nyt.

----------


## jcool

> Nyt mä ymmärrän miks aina puhutaan et pitää olla kevyt pyörä. Jaksaa repiä suosta ja kantaa pitempiä matkoja 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



En ymmärrä mikä hinku se on uittaa pyörää :-) Mä olen ollut joskus aikoinaan uitossa töissä, silloinhan uitettiin tukkeja. Laakerit ym. varmaan tykkää...

----------


## v_stone

Olosuhteiden pakosta  Tota piennarta pitkin koitin tulla, sit lähdettiin sivuittain ja lopputulos tossa. Onneks pysy pystyssä, ei kastunu kun toinen kenkä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

> a-o:lla ja kaakulla jarrukahvat ja vaihdevivut aika mielenkiintoisessa asennossa. Pystyykö noilla jarruttamaan esim. jyrkässä alamäessä ollenkaan? Vaihdevipuja en ole koskaan kokeillut pitää tuollaisessa kulmassa. Vai valehteleekohan tuo kuvakulma vain.







> Heh, itse roikotin jarrukahvoja myös joskus tuollain alempana, mutta totesin hieman pystymmän asennon niille paremmiksi omiin ajoihini. Lähinnä kiinnostaa tuo vaihdevipu, koska nostin omaani X1 triggeriä juurikin tuohon suuntaan joku aika sitten ja tuntui paremmalta, koska lyhyellä peukalolla oli vaikeampi muuten ylettää siihen taaempaan vipuun. Kaakun kuvassa vaan näyttäisi tuo vipu olevan lähes pystyasennossa ja ihan noin radikaalia asentoa en ole vielä sille kokeillut, mutta täytyy ottaa harkintaan jos se tuntuu hyvältä.



No en suosittele, jäi meinaan turhan alas jarrukahvat eikä testilenkillä ollut tietenkään Torx-avainta mukana.. ärsyttävästi vaihdevivut integroitu jarrukahvoihin joten ei onnistu jarrujen vaihto ennen kuin saan hommattua uudet clampit vivuille. Vaihdevipuihin ylettyi kyllä ihan ookoo hyvin. Täytyy tuota ohjaamoa muutenkin säätää vielä, kuitunen riser-tanko odottelee asennusta.

----------


## noniinno

Kun liha on heikko, seuraukset näyttävät tältä:

----------


## TheMiklu

Seuraukset näyttää kerrassaan hyvältä!

----------


## Ski

> Kun liha on heikko, seuraukset näyttävät tältä:



Näyttää nopealta, mukavalta ja jokseenkin hienolta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Nyt loppui Prophetin talvisäilytys ja pääsi taas ajoon roikkumasta tallin katosta. Talven aikana sen verran päivittyi että pakkaan tuli Wolftoothin 42+17 rattaat, takavaihtajaksi XTR shadow+ ja takaiskariksi 190 > 200milllinen Fox. Mukavan notkeasti kulki syksyllä ja niin tekee edelleen.  :Hymy:  Pullotelineen paikka aiheuttanee v*tutusta aika pian (syksyn kylmillä ei tarvinnu kuin taskupullon niin jäi tuo pullon paikka testaamatta), pitää tutkia mistä löytys esim. tolppaan tuleva kiinnike.

----------


## am8119

> Kun liha on heikko, seuraukset näyttävät tältä:



Et suinkaan hakenut sitä S kokoa cyclecenteristä ??

----------


## noniinno

> Et suinkaan hakenut sitä S kokoa cyclecenteristä ??



Häpeän puna leviää kasvoilleni... en arvannut, että ollaan samaa kokoluokkaa. Pahoitteluni... Tosin tämä on Helsinginkadulta, etkös puhunut Mäkelänkadusta...?

----------


## am8119

> Häpeän puna leviää kasvoilleni... en arvannut, että ollaan samaa kokoluokkaa. Pahoitteluni... Tosin tämä on Helsinginkadulta, etkös puhunut Mäkelänkadusta...?



Mailia lähetin Mäkelänkadulle, mutta tiedä sitten oliko ainoa koko hesassa. Puhuivat että S kokoa olisi vielä yksi.. miltä muuten tuntuu, paljonkos painaa ?

----------


## noniinno

Enpä ole puntaroinut, hyvältä tuntuu kun kävin tunnin kivikkojuurakkojumpalla. Kiekot on kyllä luvattoman painavat.

----------


## am8119

Punnitse kun kerkeet ja laita tuntemuksia.. jos vielä jostakin löytäisi ja hakis pois..tai sitten jonkun muun mallin.

----------


## VitaliT

> Kun liha on heikko, seuraukset näyttävät tältä:



    Itse kärsin samasta ongelmasta.   siksi oli pako tehdä jotain nöh menty vahingossa haamurajan yli

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Kelpaa Cannarilla ajella 👍😎

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ja Hieno Salsa fatbike👋😎

----------


## latuman

Viimeinkin, melkein kaksi vuotta myöhässä

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kisa- ja reissupyörä sai kisakäyttöön korkeaprofiilisemmat avokiekot, matkakäyttöön kompaktikammet. Osat ovat sekoitus vanhaa kymppi-Recordia ja uutta Centauria, ja kiekkoja lukuunottamatta mennään aika vahvasti luddiittilinjalla. Paino on noin 7,2 kg, matalaprofiilisilla reissukiekoilla hiukan vähemmän.

----------


## Greycap

Aika stereotyyppisen tylsän tavallinen XC-vehje jos polkimia ei lasketa.

----------


## jperala

> Aika stereotyyppisen tylsän tavallinen XC-vehje jos polkimia ei lasketa.



Joo katsoin kanssa että ompa tylsä värkki jossa minun polkimet  :Hymy:  ihan hieno tuo on minun silmään.

----------


## miku80

Ässä-jengi...

----------


## Plus

Aina kun tulee ajettua suosikki-pyöränkuvausseinän ohi niin onhan sitä kuva räppästävä::

----------


## J_K

> Kisa- ja reissupyörä sai kisakäyttöön korkeaprofiilisemmat avokiekot, matkakäyttöön kompaktikammet. Osat ovat sekoitus vanhaa kymppi-Recordia ja uutta Centauria, ja kiekkoja lukuunottamatta mennään aika vahvasti luddiittilinjalla. Paino on noin 7,2 kg, matalaprofiilisilla reissukiekoilla hiukan vähemmän.




Pakko lainata oikein kuvan kanssa, kun on niin ihanan näkönen.

Lynskeyn tolppa?

----------


## Roadie

> Ässä-jengi...
> 
> nips...



Hhmmm Spessuja

----------


## pjotr

Käyttöpyörä. Työmatkapyörä. Huonon kelin pyörä. Kaupunkipyörä. Talvipyörä. Josta tulikin lempipyörä. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Aina kun tulee ajettua suosikki-pyöränkuvausseinän ohi niin onhan sitä kuva räppästävä



Uumama! Mites noi onzan canikset, onko hyvät xc-ajeluun..? Hienot ne ainakin on. Ajattelin laittaa omaan täpäriprojektiin alle, ellen konservatiivisuuttani pysyttäydy racekingeissä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Lynskeyn tolppa?



Joo, se Lynskeyn tolppa, jossa on Enven yhdellä pultilla kiristettävä nuppi. Kevyt ja hyvä tolppa, joskaan ei kovin halpa, mutta titaani oli tässä kriteeri.

----------


## Plus

> Uumama! Mites noi onzan canikset, onko hyvät xc-ajeluun..? Hienot ne ainakin on.



Aloitin Caniksilla heti kun lumet sulivat, joten tuoretta vertailupohjaa esim. Racing Ralpheihin ei ole... Tuntuu kyllä rulaavan ihan mainiosti.

Erittäin tyylikäs Van Nicholas tuossa yllä!

----------


## ospi

> Onko tuossa lokarikiinnikkeitä ja miksi päädyit tähän hiilari Advanced mallin sijaan ?



Takahaarukassa ja satulaputken alaosasta löytyy kiinnityspisteet. Etulokari menee sitten puhtaasti nippareilla, teipillä, kumilenkellä jne.  :Hymy:  Budjettin ei mahtunut nestelevareita ja hiilikuiturunkoa, joten vaihtoehtoja sai punnita lähinnä näiden väliltä.

----------


## kenkku

Tällainen tuli ostettua kaupunki kruisailuun. Renkaat piti heti vaihtaa vähän kevyempiin ja paremmin rullaaviin (Gatorskin)

----------


## ValtteriV

Päätinpä pitkästä aikaa vierailla täälläkin foorumilla. Tässä kuva Megasta ennen Messilän kisakauden avausta.

----------


## K1mm0

Tälläiset veljekset kotiutui meidän talouteen aiemmin keväällä:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Aika stereotyyppisen tylsän tavallinen XC-vehje...



Hienoa. Nämä ovatkin jo harvinaista vähemmistöä. Näistä minäkin pidän.  :Hymy:

----------


## AkiA

Laitetaas välillä erilaistakin filoa, tässä Kona Minute, ravintolapäivä-edition.

----------


## a-o

> Laitetaas välillä erilaistakin filoa, tässä Kona Minute, ravintolapäivä-edition.



Hieno yhdistelmä!

Onko tuo peräkärry xxl:n myymä Bits cargo trailer? Onko toimiva kärry?

----------


## AkiA

> Hieno yhdistelmä!
> 
> Onko tuo peräkärry xxl:n myymä Bits cargo trailer? Onko toimiva kärry?



Juurikin se, ihan hyvin on toistaiseksi toiminut. Hinta oli kyllä kohdillaan ja vaikutti paremmalta kuin Bilteman vastaavan hintainen.

----------


## jogo3000

Moro vaan. Eka postaus foorumille ehkä vähän turhan kamakeskeisesti mutta tässä tää mun menopeli nyt on. Oon aivan aloittelija ja täytyy vielä aika usein taluttaa pyörää, mutta metsän kutsu on väkevä.

----------


## maalinni

Jatketaan Konalla. Uusi työmatkahybridi jumalrenkailla... Vakiosta poiketen kampina Shimano Deore ja rallinaaman eturieska. Kiitos vielä Turun Bikeshopille pyörästä ja muutostöistä.

----------


## kalleA

> Moro vaan. Eka postaus foorumille ehkä vähän turhan kamakeskeisesti mutta tässä tää mun menopeli nyt on. Oon aivan aloittelija ja täytyy vielä aika usein taluttaa pyörää, mutta metsän kutsu on väkevä.



 Eeipä näy...

----------


## jogo3000

> Eeipä näy...



Tattis. Yritetäänpä toisella tavalla:

----------


## Pözzö

Pari Kuukautta vanha maantiekulkineeni.

----------


## CamoN

Tämän vuotinen Venge? Spessun uusimmat runkoväritykset on jotenkin todella outoja. En meinannut tunnistaa ko. merkin tuotteeksi.

----------


## Pözzö

> Tämän vuotinen Venge? Spessun uusimmat runkoväritykset on jotenkin todella outoja. En meinannut tunnistaa ko. merkin tuotteeksi.



2014 vuoden runko.

----------


## TomiKoo

Iltapuhteet kruunaa ajovalmis kampe. Vielä jäi hieman puuhaa, mutta laitellaan viikonloppuna loppuun ja otetaan edustavammat kuvat. Huomenna mukaan työreissulle, niin saa ajella koeajot iltasella.

----------


## kyprok

^ hieno peli.

----------


## jonihom

Tällanen Lurcherin tekele valmistui. 1x10 sramin voimansiirto ja SLX:n jarrut. Jarruletkut täytyy vielä lyhentää, mutta muuten se vaan ajoa vailla.  :Cool:

----------


## TANUKI

Fillarit pääsivät yhteiskuvaan. Cube kisailuun, Kona maantielle ympäri kauden ja Spessu trailipaukutteluun  :Hymy:

----------


## Juhis1987

Endurace AL 7.0

----------


## vitsku

Tälläistä tänään ennen raekuuroa...

----------


## Tuomas H

> Käyttöpyörä. Työmatkapyörä. Huonon kelin pyörä. Kaupunkipyörä. Talvipyörä. Josta tulikin lempipyörä. 
> 
> [Kuvia Nature Boysta]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hieno vehje.  Kävin tänään ulkoiluttamassa Nature Boyn iso(?)veljeä paikallisilla sora- ja metsäautoteillä:

----------


## kalleA

Hieno kuva.

----------


## Kärrä

> Van Nicholas



Vaikken maantiepyöristä pahemmin välitäkään, niin tuo on todella upea. *iso peukku*

----------


## paternoster

> Hieno vehje.  Kävin tänään ulkoiluttamassa Nature Boyn iso(?)veljeä paikallisilla sora- ja metsäautoteillä:




Hieno kuva ja hieno pöörä. Ei tarvii häpeillä vaikka tuntisikin vetoa machomieheen. Laitan jatkoksi räpsäyksen omasta mielitietystäni ja jokapaikan härvelistä. Kevään kunniaksi lokarit poistettu ja eturenkulaan kerätty hevosen jätöksiä.

----------


## Uomo

Tää on ihan kiva pyörä ajaa.

----------


## IncBuff

Pointsit hienolle Macho Manille.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Jep ja konalle ja on-onelle👍😎

----------


## kaakku

Oijoi miten hieno gaselli!

----------


## zander

> Tää on ihan kiva pyörä ajaa.



Ja katsella!

----------


## Lucky13

http://i.imgur.com/QzImQZ3

----------


## JackOja

Pähee valkoinen Surly! Mites tuossa on levyjarru... 

Pulloteline rulettaa, amerikanrosteria taitaa olla.

----------


## -mk

Kalasatamassa oli hyvää kahvia ja hyvät kundit tiskin takana, sen seurauksena hyvin palvellut Focus sai siirtyä eläkkeelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## pkka

Tiistaina sain pyörän kotiin, yksi lenkki tehty ja kyllähän se mukavaa oli. Ostin samalla lukkopolkimet jotka ruuvasin heti kiinni, erittäin oudolta tuntui kun ei sellaisista ole mitään kokemusta. 300m kotiovelta pannutin ekan kerran, kun en saanutkaan jalkaa irti, säädin vähän löysemmälle irroitusta ja loppu lenkki meni ihan hyvin. Muutaman kerran oli paikka josta en lukkojen takia uskaltanut ajaa, mutta normi polkimilla olisi mennyt helposti, toivottavasti tämä muuttuu kun tottuu lukkoihin.

----------


## Pate@

^^ Kalasatamassa on melkoista silmäkarkkia tarjolla. Parempi, että pysyn sieltä poissa...

----------


## Hääppönen

Lapierre on kyllä hieno/nätti! Onnittelut uudesta perheenjäsenestä. Toivottavasti on yhtä hyvä ajettava, miltä näyttää.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienot värit Trekil  Joo kyllähän  niihin tottuu..kyn ajelee. Ja  väkisin tulee pahoja paikkoja  mis fläteil os menty  no Säädät sen verran löysälle et saa helposti auki sit vaan napas..takas Hyviä ajoja🌞🆒✌😎

----------


## elasto

Maantiepyöristä en mitään ymmärrä, mutta tuosta Lapierrestä tuli mieleen, että mikä järki on laittaa setback-tolppa ja siihen satula niin eteen kuin kiskoissa riittää vara? Eikö suora tolppa olisi silloin parempi?

Pkka: Lukkoihin kun totut niin tuo muuttuu toisinpäin. Eli lukoilla pystyt ajamaan sellaiset kohdat, jotka ei avopolkimilla menisi.

----------


## sahoni

^ Hiljattain törmäsin testiin jossa todettiin offset tolpan tärinänvaimennuksen olevan parempi myös tuollaisessa tilanteessa jossa satula asetetaan samalle kohdalle kuin suoralla.

----------


## TomiKoo

Laitanpa vielä tännekin, fiilikset aivan tapissa!



Speksit:

Runko: Surly Instigator 2.0, koko M
Keula: X-fusion Vengeance HLR Coil, jousto lyhennetty 160mm
Ohjainlaakeri: Cane Creek Forty
Stemmi: Truvativ 40mm
Tanko: Truvativ Boobar, 780mm, rise 20mm
Gripit: Renthal kevlar
Satulatolppa: Race Face Ride
Satula: Specialized Henge Comp
Jarrut: Shimano Zee 203/180
Keskiö: Shimano XTR 73mm BSA
Polkimet: DMR V12
Kammet: Simano Zee
Eturatas: RaceFace 30t N/W
Takavaihtaja: Shimano Zee
Vaihdevipu: Shimano Saint, i-spec kiinnitys
Pakka: Shimano XT 11-36
Kiekot: Fun Works Track Mack, 4way pro navat, akselit edessä 20mm, takana 12mm
Renkaat: Surly Dirt Wizard  26x2,75  27tpi

----------


## akvavitix

Tuomas H, millä toi sun fillari pysyy pystyssä?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Ompa komija Instigator!

----------


## maapaa

> Tuomas H, millä toi sun fillari pysyy pystyssä?!? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kepillä joka sojottaa keskiöstä?

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Taas täällä, mutta 1x10 kuitenkin. Ja tupit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iglumies

^ Ei ole huono ollenkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Maantiepyöristä en mitään ymmärrä, mutta tuosta Lapierrestä tuli mieleen, että mikä järki on laittaa setback-tolppa ja siihen satula niin eteen kuin kiskoissa riittää vara? Eikö suora tolppa olisi silloin parempi?



Olisko ensiasennustolppa, oletettavaa ettei kukaan laita setback-tolppaa ellei sille ole tarvetta.. Pelkästään mahdollisen "lisäjouston" takia en pitäisi noin, kun ääriasennot on vähän mitä on

----------


## TheMiklu

Juhalla on komia Nineri. Ompa samalla sivulla komiat maasturit.

----------


## rengassalama



----------


## Osba

Siinä meidän perheen Ninerit yhteiskuvassa.

----------


## zander

Onpahan päheen näköinen TT Colnago. Lightweightin levy myös upea. Eikö ole Ernesto viitsinyt sähkövaihteiden kaikille osille kunnon paikkaa keksiä. Onko tuo nyt akku kun tuolla alaputken alla köllöttää.

Vaikken koskaan TT-pyörää ole ajanut, voisin veikata ettei tulokset jää rengassalaman tapauksessa pyörästä kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas H

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti akvavitix
> 
> 
> Tuomas H, millä toi sun fillari pysyy pystyssä?!? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> ...



Jep. Keskiötä vasten on keppi, jonka sitten siivosin photarilla pois.

----------


## Lucky13

> Pähee valkoinen Surly! Mites tuossa on levyjarru... 
> 
> Pulloteline rulettaa, amerikanrosteria taitaa olla.



Levyjarrukorvakkeen tuohon ilmestyivät edellisen omistajan toimesta aikana jolloin levyjarru sscx runkoja ei vielä ollut saatavilla. Oikein leppoisa soratiepyörähän tuo on, mutta eloisan rungon ja haarukan ansiosta haastavammista poluista ja alamäistä tulee turhankin jännittäviä. Pulloteline on kyllä nätti ja kevyt. Mistä lie löytyi.

----------


## Kuuki

Mun Fuji Tread 1.3 D ja vaimon Solifer Vintage. Olipas aika viileä ilta sotkotella himaan satamasta.

----------


## Läskimasa

Läskipoika:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komia poika😎👍 Kivoja kilsoja

----------


## Moska

Tuommoinen kummitus

----------


## CamoN

> Eikö ole Ernesto viitsinyt sähkövaihteiden kaikille osille kunnon paikkaa keksiä. Onko tuo nyt akku kun tuolla alaputken alla köllöttää.



Orica - GreenEdgen Giro d'Italiassa käyttämissä Scott Plasma 5:ssa Di2:n akku on satulan takana ja keskusyksikkö (vai haaroitin vai mikä piru se on) satulan alla. Melko siisti asennus, erityisesti ilmanvastuksen kannalta. Mutta luulisi vaativan jonkin verran ylimääräistä kaapelia, jos peruskaapelit on mitoitettu sillä periaatteella että keskusyksikkö on lähellä kahvoja.

----------


## Tonik

Näkyyköhän mitää?

----------


## V-P.V

Meidän perheen miesten menopelit. Ghost, KTM ja Radon

----------


## JackOja

Sinkula ei vielä ole ollutkaan täällä. Äsken työmatkalla napattu kuva ja korjataan tilanne



Peruskamaa suoraan paketista ilman tuunailuja, Charge Plug 1

----------


## kmw

^ Oikein elekantti. Samoin Luckyn valkoinen Surly tuossa vähän aiemmin miellytti.

----------


## slow

> ^ Oikein elekantti. Samoin Luckyn valkoinen Surly tuossa vähän aiemmin miellytti.



Ovat ne. Kumpainenkin.

----------


## silivati

Tässä viimeisin tulokas.

----------


## efa

Bullittiin pieni päivitys. Kaikenlisäksi laite toimii ihan käytännössäkin, transportteriin ei enää juurikaan kerry kilometrejä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

V-P.V  Kiva kun kaikilla on laatu pyörät..☺Mukava kuva👍🆒

----------


## V-P.V

Kiitos J.K. Satsaus lapsiin on sijoitus tulevaisuuteen. Ehkä ne ostaa sitten vuorostaan mulle sen täpärin (joka mun piti ostaa tänä keväänä), kun täytän 60.v  :Hymy:

----------


## Jermund

Pitkästä aikaa pääsee taas polkemaan ja vielä ensimäisellä täysijoustolla!

----------


## Lammila

Magee Surly TomiKoolla edellisellä sivulla  :Cool: 

Oma NS Surge Evo:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Bullittiin pieni päivitys. Kaikenlisäksi laite toimii ihan käytännössäkin, transportteriin ei enää juurikaan kerry kilometrejä.



Aika hurja laite.  :Hymy:  Onko kuinka kiikkerä, pysyykö maalipöntöt kyydissä?

----------


## efa

> Aika hurja laite.  Onko kuinka kiikkerä, pysyykö maalipöntöt kyydissä?



Ei tunnu kovin kiikkerältä, hitaassa vauhdissa pitkä akseliväli saattaa joskus yllättää. Juna mikä juna.

----------


## slow

Lammila tarjoaa jyrkän vaihtoehdon. Ja vielä fläteillä.
Mahdoton määrä tykkäystä.

----------


## Mcross

Tuollainen 27,5" tuli tänään hommattua. Kuitua runko, voimansiirto XT, jarrut Deore, keula rokkarin Recon ja kiekot sekalaiset. Painoa noin 11,4 kg polkimien kanssa. 40 km testi ja säätölenkillä totesin, että hyvin kiihtyy ja pyörää täytyy ajaa. Ajajan pyörä ja siitä mä tykkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Järeämmät kiekothan se ehkä vaatis... Speksattu jo ois jos vaan raskis ostaa, mutta kulkee kai tuo noillakin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno crescent 👍😊

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Näkyyköhän mitää?



Ei näy!

----------


## JackOja

> snip:<Fuel EX>
> 
> ...Järeämmät kiekothan se ehkä vaatis... Speksattu jo ois jos vaan raskis ostaa, mutta kulkee kai tuo noillakin.



Noi nykytrekit on hienoja. Monta hienoa Superkärpästä ollut täällä viimeaikoina ja kiva silti kun jollain välillä muutakin.

Vatulointikorissa pitää aina olla valmiina kaikkea tarpeellista.

----------


## IncBuff

Jäi mainitsematta, että kuvaan on ovelasti ujutettu myös Specializedin osia. Tuleekohan penalttia  :Sekaisin: 

Ajoltaan tykkään kyllä tuosta. Sopivasti Superkärpästä rennompi laite olemattakaan kuitenkaan mikä löhösohva.

----------


## Jami2003

Budjetti-kuutio joka lähti heräte ostoksesta Cuben runkojen ollessa poisheitto hintaan myynnissä. Vanha 26" sai luovuttaa sopivat osansa 29er:ään. Muu ostettu sakemanni kauppojen ale laareista. 26" ylijäämä osien realisoinnin jälkeen päivitykselle jäi hintaa pari sataa eskoa. Olen erittäin positiivisesti yllättynyt pyörään, mukava ja menevä peli. Ja kerrankin runko on tarpeeksi pitkä minulle.

Vielä pitää jarruletkut lyhentää ja muuta pientä säätöä tehdä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvä näyttääkin☺

----------


## zort

> Budjetti-kuutio...



Hieno on 

Kyssäri: 
Mahtuuko tuohon runkoon kuinka pullea rengas? 
Itselle tuli samanlainen runko viime viikolla mutta kun kiekot vielä puuttuu niin en ole päässyt mallaamaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonik

Näkyiskö nyt jotai..

----------


## Jami2003

> Hieno on 
> 
> Kyssäri: 
> Mahtuuko tuohon runkoon kuinka pullea rengas? 
> Itselle tuli samanlainen runko viime viikolla mutta kun kiekot vielä puuttuu niin en ole päässyt mallaamaan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alla on 2.25 nobby nicit ja väliä on kuvan osoittaman verran. Ei tuohon varmaan hirveästi leveämpi rengas mahdu.

Pesemättäkin on vielä eilisen lenkin jäljiltä  :Hymy:

----------


## zort

Jep, kiitti kuvasta!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

ainut vika noin koe-ajon jälkeen on se, että tämä ei ole celeste. tolppaan ehkä setpäkkiä ja ohjaamoon italialaista rööriä, jos äkkirikkaus iskee.

----------


## Plus

Asiallisen näköinen Bianchi väristä huolimatta!

----------


## viskaali

SBike726 retro-ohjus

----------


## hhm1961

http://i.imgur.com/5FEVkFe.jpg  Tässä olisi uudelleen maalattu ja teipattu Giant. Mielestäni aika makaee, ehkä vähän gay mutta silti

----------


## LJL

> SBike726 retro-ohjus



IhQa ysärierotiikkaa. Veikkaan että kun tuolla käy vetämässä kovan lenkin niin silmissä pyörii...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> IhQa ysärierotiikkaa. Veikkaan että kun tuolla käy vetämässä kovan lenkin niin silmissä on pyörii...



Ei sillä voi vetää kovaa, taikka pian on hiilikuitusäleet reidessä sisällä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Retro ohjus ihan törkee hieno 💜✌😊on toi giant Triathlon kans hieno..

----------


## Th90

Kevään hankinta, Bianchi Intenso:

----------


## Hiltunen

Cube ltd pro 29 19" tuli hommattua  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

> http://i.imgur.com/5FEVkFe.jpg  Tässä olisi uudelleen maalattu ja teipattu Giant. Mielestäni aika makaee, ehkä vähän gay mutta silti



Ehdottomasti bikeporn ykkösluokkaa, erittäin hieno.

----------


## Leewi

> http://i.imgur.com/5FEVkFe.jpg  Tässä olisi uudelleen maalattu ja teipattu Giant. Mielestäni aika makaee, ehkä vähän gay mutta silti



Tolla ei kannata sitten Saksaan lähteä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Cube ltd pro]



Asensitko jarrut itse? Tuon etujarrun letkun voisi ehkä vetää normaalimmalla tavalla ja kiinnittää kunnolla, jotta ei tartu niin helposti metsässä mihinkään oksaan tms. kiinni. Toisaalta onhan siellä peräpäässä samalla puolella toinenkin ankkuri  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Mielestäni aika makee



Niin munkin mielestä. Varsinkin kiekot, jos oot joskus myymässä niitä niin...  :Vink:

----------


## Hiltunen

> Asensitko jarrut itse? Tuon etujarrun letkun voisi ehkä vetää normaalimmalla tavalla ja kiinnittää kunnolla, jotta ei tartu niin helposti metsässä mihinkään oksaan tms. kiinni. Toisaalta onhan siellä peräpäässä samalla puolella toinenkin ankkuri



Kasattuna tuli. Hyvä vinkki, täytyykin hieman katsoa miten sen laittaa paremmin. 

Tosin alkuun kuntoa kohennetaan tiellä, mutta kyllä poluillakin on halu käyvä koettamassa.

----------


## Phix174

Tallissa on niitä pyöriä joita ei voi jättää kaupan tai kirjaston ulkopuolelle tai joilla viitsisi rullailla iltasella farkuissa ja tennareilla.

Tallin perältä löytyi sitten vm-99 Peugeot Origin, joka oli "kierrätyskeskusta odottamassa". Shimanon A:ta ja semmoista ja umpipaskat kiekot. Aattelin, että tehdään siitä käyttöpyörä. Meni vähän överiksi, mutta nyt se on just semmoinen kuin halusin.

Ei jarruttavat cantileverit Deoren V-jarruiksi.
Voimansiirto SLX:ää 2 x 10 vaihteisena.
Isoimman eturattaan tilalle tuli ihmehalpa punainen bashguard jenkeistä.
Pikalinkut, kahvat ja istuintolpan klämppi punaisina.
Hanhenkaula ohjaintangon/stemmin tilalle adapteri
Istuinkannatin, tanko ja stemmi Ritcheyn peruskauraa mustina.
Polkimina Shimanon Saintit kun sattui löytymään tallista - voisi vaihtaa punaiset tilalle.
Vanteet Mavicin (en muista mallia, mutta n. 120 € pari)
Schwalben Marathonit 35 mm:nä

Edessä on Bilteman 5 € lokari. Taakse ei sopinutkaan ihan noin vain. Täytyy löytyä joku muu ratkaisu myöhemmin.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## immuh

Juna

----------


## Untis

> http://i.imgur.com/5FEVkFe.jpg  Tässä olisi uudelleen maalattu ja teipattu Giant. Mielestäni aika makaee, ehkä vähän gay mutta silti



Pakko kysyä, mikä logo satulaputkessa?

----------


## mikk3

> Pakko kysyä, mikä logo satulaputkessa?



Pikselimustekala?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pakko kysyä, mikä logo satulaputkessa?



Tuolta kohdasta modern use: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odal_%28rune%29
Yksi viharyhmä vihaa toista viharyhmää.

----------


## Greycap

Vanha sotaratsu viimein modernisoituna. Ensin oli 3x9 Alivio/SLX, sitten oli 2x9 Frankenstein Edition edelleen Alivio-triplavivuilla sekä 3x9 SLX-vaihtajilla rajoitettuna 2x10 XT-kammille, nyt on ihan aito 2x10 SLX-vivuilla ja XT-kammilla sekä takavaihtajalla. No okei, etuvaihtajana on edelleen se vanha SLX mutta turha vaihtaa kun toimii moitteetta.

----------


## KnuutV

Pienten teknisten ongelmien vuoksi. Laitoin työmatkapyörään juostokeulan takas.
Kiva oli yli kahden vuoden tauon jälkeen kurjuutella poluilla jäykkäperällä!
2012 Raato Race lähes alkuperäisessä kokoonpanossa.

----------


## jame1967

Tuo juna muutama kuva ylempänä , löytyykö ihan kaupan (nettikaupan) hyllyltä vai onko oma tekele ?
Ei ole tuollaista kyllä tullut vastaan .

----------


## karhile

> Tuo juna muutama kuva ylempänä , löytyykö ihan kaupan (nettikaupan) hyllyltä vai onko oma tekele ?
> Ei ole tuollaista kyllä tullut vastaan .



Tarkkaan kun katsoi niin rakennelmasta näkyi nimi trail a bike eli tässä valmistajan sivut:http://www.trail-a-bike.com/

Tässä sitten netistä poimittu maxijuna:
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fam...fe-ttt-004.jpg

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Tallissa on niitä pyöriä joita ei voi jättää kaupan tai kirjaston ulkopuolelle tai joilla viitsisi rullailla iltasella farkuissa ja tennareilla.
> 
> Tallin perältä löytyi sitten vm-99 Peugeot Origin, joka oli "kierrätyskeskusta odottamassa". Shimanon A:ta ja semmoista ja umpipaskat kiekot. Aattelin, että tehdään siitä käyttöpyörä. Meni vähän överiksi, mutta nyt se on just semmoinen kuin halusin.
> 
> Ei jarruttavat cantileverit Deoren V-jarruiksi.
> Voimansiirto SLX:ää 2 x 10 vaihteisena.
> Isoimman eturattaan tilalle tuli ihmehalpa punainen bashguard jenkeistä.
> Pikalinkut, kahvat ja istuintolpan klämppi punaisina.
> Hanhenkaula ohjaintangon/stemmin tilalle adapteri
> ...



Hienosti päivitetty ysäri-Pösö. Vaijerinkuoria vois pikkusen optimoida kun lenkottaa hieman muuten varsin kliinistä olemuksesta. Ja punaset passais ehkä nätisti tukemaan muita punasia yksityiskohtia. Vaan eipä siinä, kyllähän tuolla kelpaa rullailla.  :Cool:

----------


## immuh

> Tarkkaan kun katsoi niin rakennelmasta näkyi nimi trail a bike eli tässä valmistajan sivut:http://www.trail-a-bike.com/
> 
> Tässä sitten netistä poimittu maxijuna:
> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fam...fe-ttt-004.jpg



Jep, tuosta kyse. Suomeen toimittavaa nettikauppaa en onnistunut löytämään, mutta onnistui niin että tilasin amazon.co.uk:sta kaverin Lontoon osoitteeseen ja toi sitten lentokoneen ruumassa, kun sattui olemaan tulossa Suomeen. Hiukan on ohjauksessa välillä tekemistä mutta ihan hyvin toimii kun veturillakin on massaa yli 0,1 tonnia. Ja joo, moni ei ole nähnyt, kääntää katseet :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

> Jep, tuosta kyse. Suomeen toimittavaa nettikauppaa en onnistunut löytämään, mutta onnistui niin että tilasin amazon.co.uk:sta kaverin Lontoon osoitteeseen ja toi sitten lentokoneen ruumassa, kun sattui olemaan tulossa Suomeen. Hiukan on ohjauksessa välillä tekemistä mutta ihan hyvin toimii kun veturillakin on massaa yli 0,1 tonnia. Ja joo, moni ei ole nähnyt, kääntää katseet



Komia yhdistelmä  :Leveä hymy: 
Löytyykö kuvaa kun on kaikki paikat täynnä ja moottori(t) puksuttaa täysillä?

----------


## Duutsoni



----------


## kalleA

Eipä näy...

----------


## PK1

Kanjoni tuli taloon. Olipas hauskan oloinen laite pikaisen pihapyörityksen perusteella. Ja seuraavaksi litkuttamaan.

----------


## maalinni

Siisti kanjoni ja aika miehekäs seisontatuki!

----------


## Hääppönen

> Siisti kanjoni ja aika miehekäs seisontatuki!



+ Silmääni hieno väri. Makuasioita... Onnittelut hankinnasta kuitenkin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tuo juna muutama kuva ylempänä , löytyykö ihan kaupan (nettikaupan) hyllyltä vai onko oma tekele ?
> Ei ole tuollaista kyllä tullut vastaan .



Biltemastakin löytyy yhen tenavan versio: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...on-2000035532/

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Siisti kanjoni ja aika miehekäs seisontatuki!



Pakko sanoa että PKygösellä on kertakaikkiaan kadehdittava kalusto!

----------


## axel



----------


## Hääppönen

Ilmeisesti axelin Trekissä langaton mittari? (Ei ainakaan silmäni erota piuhaa). Välittyykö signaali takahaarukasta mittarille? Itsellä (Polar) oli ongelmia, kun aluksi asensin anturin etuhaarukan alaosaan. Jostain syystä varsinkin ulkomailla pyöräillessä näyttö pätki jatkuvasti. Anturin nosto lähelle jarrua poisti ongelman. (Ja niinhän siellä manuaalissakin todettiin signaalin kantomatkasta.  Mutta manuaaliinhan perehdytään vasta viimeiseksi, jos silloinkaan. Ja foorumilta lisätietoa etäisyydestä kuitupyörässä. Kuituisessa lyhyempi kuin alumiinissa...   :Cool: ).

----------


## sahoni

Laitetaan nyt tännekin kuva kun sen verran fiiliksissä saadessani tämän nyt viimein ajoon. Tuommoinen runko tuli BD:stä napattua halvalla ja kasailtua pikkuhiljaa tässä kevään mittaan.

----------


## axel

Bontragerin node mittari ja langaton, hyvin on toiminut ei ole ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Bontragerin node mittari ja langaton, hyvin on toiminut ei ole ollut ongelmia.



Hyvä niin! Eli tämä ominaisuus hakkaa Polarin vastaavan mennen tullen.

----------


## axel

> Hyvä niin! Eli tämä ominaisuus hakkaa Polarin vastaavan mennen tullen.



Itselläni ollut kanssa polarin langaton mittari ja se tökki myös hieman, mutta tämä on toistaiseksi toiminut hienosti  :Hymy:  Vaikka hintaa reilusti vähemmän

----------


## Noheva

Hei. Tässä on eka postaus. Kuvassa pitäisi näkyä Solifer EasyGO, johon rakentelin sähköistyksen

----------


## maalinni

Tuossa on varmaan tukeva runko  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

Jotenkin todella takana oleva keskiö

----------


## Jumo

Holy Macaroni !  Toivottavasti tuo ei kulje kovaa, voisin kuvitella tuon olevan aika altis speed wobblelle ?

----------


## Noheva

Kaikille tervehdys. Joo.Tiedän, että se on hieman erikoinen, mutta se on niin erikoinen, että jää monen mieleen, jos se liikkuu jonkun muun kuin mun alla. Runko hyvin tukevaa parin millin putkea ja siinä on alla lisäpellit, ettei sen notkumista ainakaan huomaa. Wobblea ei ole esiintynyt ainakaan alle neljän kympin vauhdeissa. Jos sillä tarkoitetaan raskautetun etupään vippaamista. Keskiön takautuma ei niinkään haittaa, mutta se voisi olla muutaman sentin ylempänä. Kaiken kaikkiaan, voisihan se kevyempikin olla, kun pitää nostaa joka ilta puoli kerrosta asuntoon, mutta tässä tapauksessa arjen käytännöllisyys on olennaisinta.

----------


## cartmann

Tuollaisen raadon ostin eilen tutulta 20€ hintaan, vaihteet ei toimineet ja kumit puhki sekä edessä että takana. Tänään hain Biltemasta vannenauhat, sisurit ja uudet ulkokumit (18€). Putsasin lisäksi valitsimet ja säädin vaihtajat, nyt toimii nekin. Poistin samalla tarakan ja rikkinäiset lokarit. Tällä mennään siihen asti, kunnes saan Evansilta uuden fillarin.

----------


## Miha

Storck vuodelta 2003 uudessa kuosissa

----------


## kalleA

Mitään maantiepyöristä ymmärrä, mutta toi runko oikeesti -03? :Sekaisin:  Varmaa kaikki muu vaihtunukki vuosien mitaa? :Hymy:  Hieno on!

----------


## Miha

Juu, runko on Storck Scenario vuodelta 2003. Etuhaarukka on originaali Storck Stiletto Light joka tunnetusti sopii muodoltaan täydellisesti muuhun runkoon!

Muut osat on sitten sekoitus siitä mitä varastosta sattui löytymään.

----------


## kmw

Storck on tod. kaunotar.

----------


## zander

On nätti Storck ja asiallista palikkaa ylijäämävarastosta löytyny  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Etuhaarukka on originaali Storck Stiletto Light joka tunnetusti sopii muodoltaan täydellisesti muuhun runkoon!



Tässä aistin ripauksen ironiaa  :Hymy:  On erotiikallisesti maustettu pyörä nykypäivään eikä edes näytä retrolta.

----------


## Sekomankeli

Elikkä uusinnostuneen visiointia minne päin halu olisi mennä... tuohon päivitetty xlc-avo/lukkopolkimet kuvan oton jälkeen... ajo asennon hakua ja klossien paikan säätö menossa, vielä kun löytys joku joka avittas ajo asennon haussa...

----------


## GynZi

Toinen cruiseri sai levyjarrukeulan mahdollista sähkökittiä ajatellen. Lokareita en saanut sopimaan uuteen keulaan, joten toistaiseksi poistin sen takaakin.


(jos joku ihmettelee, miksi mulla on noita kaksi; kaverilla oli samanlainen, jonka myi halvalla pois kun ei ollut tilaa)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tunturi näyttää ihan hyvältä ☺Ajo asentokin no satulaa hivenen ylös sen kyl huomaa jos ei kohilla

----------


## Sekomankeli

On vaan tuo runko aavistuksen pieni mulle ja tykästynyt ajamaan jokseenkin pystystä... Mittaa kuitenkin 188/95kg... Ja tiellähän tuota yritän rimpuilla... Miettiny jos pitempää stemmiä kokeilis? C-T mitta rungon lapussa 53,5...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Tunturi näyttää ihan hyvältä ☺Ajo asentokin no satulaa hivenen ylös sen kyl huomaa jos ei kohilla



Miten ihmeessä näit että se on Tunturi? Kuva on niin pieni.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mul on hyvä näkyvyys. .😂

----------


## Sekomankeli

Näkyy kyl isona tapatalkissa iluurin näytöllä??? Näitkö Janne renkaan mallikin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Näkyy kyl isona tapatalkissa iluurin näytöllä??? Näitkö Janne renkaan mallikin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ipadin Safarilla kuvan koko on neljännes postimerkistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sekomankeli

Kiva millähän tuon koon sais muutettua???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakkok

Ei tuota tarvi muuttaa. Liian hyvin näkyy androidillaki.😂 Schwalben kojakit näkyy olevan alexrimsin vanteilla ja pullotelineessä Adidaksen juomapullo 😉

----------


## Sekomankeli

Ok. Pienellä budjetilla ja huonoilla taidoilla ei parempaakaan aikaan oo saanut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Swalben Kojak näyttäs olevan☺

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Elikkä uusinnostuneen visiointia minne päin halu olisi mennä... tuohon päivitetty xlc-avo/lukkopolkimet kuvan oton jälkeen... ajo asennon hakua ja klossien paikan säätö menossa, vielä kun löytys joku joka avittas ajo asennon haussa...



..-.-.--...-.-..---.-.-.-----...-.-.-.-

----------


## Sekomankeli

Ööh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## groovyholmes

Vielä säädöt kohdalleen! Jarruletkut on ehkä pikkuisen pitkät...

----------


## metallimakela



----------


## metallimakela

focukset näytille

----------


## Hääppönen

^Nyt on lupaava alku pidemmälle esittelykierrokselle...  :Cool:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pari vanhaa Konaa omasta tallista; Tuommonen -99 Fire Mountain tuli heräteostettua projektiksi kevät-talvella, mutta eipä tuossa paljo projektia oo kun on huollon jälkeen ihan näppärässä käyttökunnossa. Ja aihiona sen tasoinen että turha kovin raskaalla kädellä lähtä päivittämään. Sen verran piti "päivittää" että eripari kiekkojen tilalle heitin hyllystä vanhat Deore/Alexrimssit ja tangoksi uudemman Lava Domen riserin.




U'I kävi osina talven aikana murtuneen seatstayn takia ja aluksi oli tarkoitus maalata pyörä kokonaan uusiksi. Maalaus jäi monen asian summana toteuttamatta, mutta pikku hipistelyä tein Mavic/LX kiekkojen, XT v-jarrujen, XT M737 vaihtajan sekä Fox Vanillan muodossa. Keulaksi koittanu ettiä jotain joka kohtuudella toimis ajossa ja joka ois uusimmillaan 97-98, mutta hiljasta on niin muutaman vuoden uudempi SID saa vaimennella menoa toistaiseksi. Keskiössä on jonku verran välystä, kunhan jaksaa niin laakerin vaihon yhteydessä vois vaihtaa kammetkin pyörän ikäisiin (-97) LX:iin.

----------


## Tonik

Kyllä on komeita konia..

----------


## J T K

Kerrassaan hienoja o/

Mihan Storckille myös kosolti pojoja! Snif...ikävä on omaa entistä...!

----------


## Highlander

No nyt on ekat kuitukiekot täälläkin ja tuubit...apua Kiitokset Tuomakselle



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## antti022

Laitetaan ny tästä kuvaa kun on pestynä ja uusilla valkokylkinakeilla. Ensimmäinen täpäri tuli kasailtua tuollaiseen vähän ajettuun Scottin Spark 40 alurunkoon. Kyl mä vaan tykkään kakskutosesta. American Classicien vaparin raksutus on kans musiikkia korville.

----------


## MPS

> No nyt on ekat kuitukiekot täälläkin ja tuubit...apua Kiitokset Tuomakselle



Nyt on kyllä paketti nipussa, pidä se.

----------


## LJL

Todella hieno Scott! Jotain tuon tyylistä on itselläkin vireillä...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On kyllä komia scott kaikki natsaa👍✌☺😊

----------


## Gibsy

Miks scotti näyttää mun silmään hyrpiidiltä?

----------


## LJL

> Miks scotti näyttää mun silmään hyrpiidiltä?



Sitä on erittäin vaikea sanoa

----------


## alumiini

En tiedä saako tähän ketjuun laittaa läskejä..Mutta bannin uhalla teen sen.
Eli tässä mun Spessun Fatboy Expert. Osia vaihtunut aikalailla:
Race Face nw34t eturieska+taakse Hopen 40t.
Jarruina Maguran MT8. Tolppana joku Ritcheyn kuitu.
Myös satula ja tanko vaihtuivat ja gripperit lähti. Eli aika perussettiä.

Tukiheppiä en jaksanut shopata

----------


## Api5000

Kona lava dome vuodelta -14. Kokona huimat 15" ja kuskina 165cm lyhyt ajelija.

Renkaat/sisurit vaihdettu huomattavasti kevyempiin ja lisäksi suntourin keula vaihdettu Rockshoxin TK30 goldiin. Kiloja lähtenyt liki kaksi.

----------


## d33b0

Ensimmäinen maastopyöräni: Radon ZR Race 6.0
Heitin juuri ekan lenkin näillä renkailla ja vaikutti tosi hyvältä kombolta  :Hymy:

----------


## pepper

^iso peukku ☺

----------


## jcool

Pikkuisen päivityksiä Stumpjumper FSR COMP 2014:een...ohjaus(20mm riser+lyhyt stemmi+siniset kahvat), paremmat lukkopolkimet, penkki(SQLab 611 Active) ja XT jarrut:

----------


## tuomas5

Eka maastopyöräni: Radon ZR Team 8.0

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Laitetaan ny tästä kuvaa kun on pestynä ja uusilla valkokylkinakeilla. Ensimmäinen täpäri tuli kasailtua tuollaiseen vähän ajettuun Scottin Spark 40 alurunkoon.



On kyllä hemmetin nätti Sparkki! Jotenkin nää kakskutoset on edelleen selkeesti sopusuhtaisempia ainakin täpäreinä kuin isopyöräiset. Tässä kyllä saattaa olla henkilökohtaista biasoitumista taustalla, sillä itse en oo toistaiseksi onnistunut löytämään kaksysin kanssa samanlaista yhteyttä kuin aikanaan 26-Sparkilla...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tässä kyllä saattaa olla henkilökohtaista biasoitumista taustalla, sillä itse en oo toistaiseksi onnistunut löytämään kaksysin kanssa samanlaista yhteyttä kuin aikanaan 26-Sparkilla...



Taisi sen sun Sparkin kanssa lompakko ohentua sen verran, että kontakti kävi väkisinkin intiimiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Eipä se jäsen Korpelan 29" Cubekaan ole varsinaisesti mikään malliston edullisin kokoonpano..

----------


## pepper

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qqVuFLiZmaA/VXQGtshNqkI/AAAAAAAAApA/z4iIfwnP2-I/s1280/20150607_101840.jpg

Tuommonen tuli haettua, hyvältä tuntu ☺

Edit millä hemmetillä nuo saa näkymään suoraan?

----------


## sahoni

> Tuommonen tuli haettua, hyvältä tuntu ☺
> 
> Edit millä hemmetillä nuo saa näkymään suoraan?



img-tagit tai sitten ihan klikkaa tuota lisää kuva -namiskaa

----------


## pepper

^Photobucketin kautta sain ton imagen kopsattua, mutten kyl ainakaan mobiilisovelluksesta löydä lisää kuva nappia?
Paskat, kuvasta aukeaa koko bucket ei pelkkä yksittäinen kuva, olkoot 😀

----------


## Burre

Hyvä White. Pienirunkoiset 29:t on jotenki symppiksiä. EDIT: Eiku taitaakin olla välikokoa 

Itse inspiroiduin kauniista kesäpäivästä ja möyrin maan alle autotalliin kuvaamaan kalustoa.
Tässä enskahommiin Focus Sam.

----------


## pepper

^Juu m-koon 27.5" ihan ketterältä tuntuu, eipä juuri eroa 26":sta poluilla.

----------


## Mtx

Jättiläiset lenkillä, valmiina nousuun.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eipä se jäsen Korpelan 29" Cubekaan ole varsinaisesti mikään malliston edullisin kokoonpano..



Joo, ei 29-Cubessa oo mitään vikaa, ja kai se on oikeasti nopeampi kuin vanha Sparkki, mutten oo jotenkin päässyt 29-täpäreiden kanssa ihan lopullisesti sinuiksi. Ja viimeksi tänään, kun vähän ulkoilutin Sparkkia, tuli taas kerran hämmästys, kuinka hienosti se toimiikaan. Onko kellään muulla tällaisia muinaisjäämiä, vai mahtaako kyse olla vain henkilökohtaisesta nostalgoinnista...  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Onko mahdollista, että 29" ei vaan tunnu omalta? En oo vielä sellaista 29" fillaria kokeillu, mikä antaa saman fiiliksen, minkä 27.5" antaa. Kaikki on tuntunut kankeelta möhkäleeltä ketteryys ja hauskuus on puuttunut.

----------


## LJL

> Onko kellään muulla tällaisia muinaisjäämiä, vai mahtaako kyse olla vain henkilökohtaisesta nostalgoinnista...



Mulla on rakenteilla se 100mm molemmista päistä joustava Ghost Lector 26"... Odottaa kassavarantojen karttumista ja wifen lupaa  :Vink:  Ynnäilin että 3T:n putkiosat r2-bikestä voisivat olla sopivaa hinta-laatua

----------


## Urkki

Bluto mattamustaksi "rip-off"-kumimaalilla suhattuna. Jarrut kokonaisuudessaan SLX. Pedaalit Saint. Ja jarruletkut lyhentämättä  :Vink:

----------


## Mendota

> Eka maastopyöräni: Radon ZR Team 8.0



Onko hyvä? Tilasin eilen saman  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

> Bluto mattamustaksi "rip-off"-kumimaalilla suhattuna. Jarrut kokonaisuudessaan SLX. Pedaalit Saint. Ja jarruletkut lyhentämättä



Ei näy...

----------


## Urkki

Mitenköhän kämmäsin? Itsellä näkyy kyllä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko mahdollista, että 29" ei vaan tunnu omalta? En oo vielä sellaista 29" fillaria kokeillu, mikä antaa saman fiiliksen, minkä 27.5" antaa. Kaikki on tuntunut kankeelta möhkäleeltä ketteryys ja hauskuus on puuttunut.



Onhan se mahdollista. Mutta toisaalta oon jopa huomaavinani, että 29" tulee kakskuutosta paremmin ainakin tekniset alamäet. Mutta se hauskuus tosiaan vähän puuttuu.





> Mulla on rakenteilla se 100mm molemmista päistä joustava Ghost Lector 26"... Odottaa kassavarantojen karttumista ja wifen lupaa Ynnäilin että 3T:n putkiosat r2-bikestä voisivat olla sopivaa hinta-laatua



Laitahan kuvia foorumille, kun homma etenee. Kakskuutosta on siinä mielessä hyvä nyt rakentaa, että pikkupyörän osia taitaa saada monesta paikasta hyvällä alennuksella.

----------


## tuomas5

> Onko hyvä? Tilasin eilen saman



Oon kyllä ollu tyytyväinen  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Laitahan kuvia foorumille, kun homma etenee. Kakskuutosta on siinä mielessä hyvä nyt rakentaa, että pikkupyörän osia taitaa saada monesta paikasta hyvällä alennuksella.



Juu mä laitan. Se on erittäin totta että 26":sta on mukava rakennella kun saa halwalla  :Leveä hymy: 

Nonih. Sen verran tullut taas jauhettua täyttä tuubaa tässäkin topicissa että laitetaan välillä kuvia. Koska postaan harvoin, laitan useita kuvia kerralla (itkekää tyynyynne). Eli kuvasarjan aiheena arkifillarini, 2014 Canyon Inflite AL 11sp Ultegralla. Tässä kokoonpanossa painaa Berkeley-merkkisellä atomivaa'alla punnittuna 8,95kg. Renkaina uunituoreet 35mm Maxxis Larsen CX:t litkuilla. 



Pyörä on suurimmaksi osaksi tehdaskokoonpanossa, kuten kuvasta näkyy. Satulatolppa on vaihtunut halkiotolpasta Speedneedle-ystävällisempään ja muutenkin esteettisesti itseäni miellyttävämpään VCLS 1.0 -tolppaan. Alkuperäinen satulaklemmari oli omaan silmään vähän liian "huomionkipeä" joten se vaihtui Yuniper-merkkiseen harvinaisella halkaisijalla 30.0mm. Luotettava logoteipattu Speedneedle on nähnyt +10tkm mutta on etutoppausta lukuunottamatta edelleen loistavassa iskussa ja hyvin krossariin sopiva penkki. 



Sain pyörän Canyonilta hieman tiskin alta outlet-mallina, kun muuta ei enää ollut tarjolla, vaikka tilaus oli mennyt normaalisti läpi. Se ei ollut siltä osin täysin huono asia, että sain Shimanojen sijasta Avidin jarrut ja 160mm XX-levyillä, joka on ollut todella toimiva ja ihan välttävän näköinenkin yhdistelmä. Eikä ole varmasti toista tehdassetuppia näillä palikoilla  :Hymy:  



Voimansiirtopuolella kaikki originaalia, ketjuakaan en ole vielä vaihtanut. 11sp Ultegra 11-32 pakka on ollut todella hyvä ylikunnon jälkeen aloitellessa, tarpeeksi löysiä välityksiä löytyy riittävästi.



Ultegran kammet tulivat melko jäätävän näköisellä isolla rieskalla, pitää vaihtaa jossain vaiheessa se "integroidumpi" limppu. Kammet ovat ottaneet osumaa, mutta kestäneet hyvin. Ja jäykät on. Pullotelineinä 2x Elite Sior Carbon.



Ottaen huomioon, että kyseessä on väheksyttävä/halveksuttava postimyyntipyörä, täytyy sanoa että ollut kyllä todella hyvä pyörä sen noin 2000km jonka olen ehtinyt tähän mennessä ajaa. Helppohoitoinen ja nöyrä kulkemaan. Eikä aivan susiruma. Joskus huomaan vain tuijottavani pyörää.. Se varmaan johtuu siitä että muuta kokonaista pyörää ei tällä hetkellä ole

----------


## Plus

^ Hyvä postaus ja pyöräkään ei hullumpi 👍🏻

----------


## LJL

Sanotaanko että ei hullumpi 1500 euron pyöräksi

----------


## elasto

Magee syslorossari Laurilla.

----------


## J T K

LJL:n arkipyörä on aika monen unelmapyörä! Hienohan tuo on kuin mikä.

----------


## simojoki



----------


## janne kuivakangas

Cyklocross hieno homma 🚲🆒✌☺

----------


## slow

> kovasti arkinen mankeli



Kyllä tässä säälinkyynel vierähtää.

----------


## TuplaO

LJL:llä ihan hyvää arvoa 1500:lla. (Ettei tanko vaan olisi luiskahtanut snadisti?)

----------


## LJL

Tack. Eikun mä haluan stongan just noin, kokeiltu on eri tavallakin. Muuten ei alaotteelta taitu ranteet jarrukaffoille ja muutenkin muut alaotteet tuntuu paremmalta. Yläotteelta haluan että kumien suora osuus on vaakatasossa, silloin ei tule jännitteitä oikeastaan mihinkään suuntaan. Kuvakulma voi hämätä paitsi ei paljon.

----------


## walker.antti

Tää sotaratsu on palvellut huhtikuusta asti todella luotettavasti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TANUKI

Suojaväritys  :Hymy:

----------


## Antiko

Mun filsu, Scott Tiqua -97, palveli tähän kesään kaupunkipyöränä, viime vuodet talvirenkaissa perheen talvipyöränä. Tänä kesänä riisuin tarakat, lokasuojat ja roippeet, kun aloitin maastopyöräilyn. Saapa nähdä monta lenkkiä tuo (tai isäntä) kestää särkymättä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

"Jämäpyörä" metsälenkillä, ihan hyvin kulki juurakoissa ja mudassa, eteneminen enempi kuskista kiinni.

Otin "virallisemmankin" kuvan mutta ajattelin et ei toi ny mikää kaunis ole joten laitan koiran kaveriksi. :-)

----------


## kmw

> 



kauniita molemmat, sekä pyörä että kuva.

----------


## maapaa

^ Tämä on nätti. 🏻

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Suojaväritys



Paras kuva hetkeen.

----------


## JohannaKN

Takakiekon kasain kolme kertaa, etunen meni ensimmäisestä kasaamisesta.
Tosin, pinnat oli otettu millilleen laskurin mukaan---lyhyet. Olisi pitänyt lisätä siihen pituutta. Toisella kierroksella otin pinnoja väärästä kasasta. Siitäpä opin.
Hankalinta oli löytää sopivaa ohjausta, kun piti olla värikoodattua ja mahdollisimman paljon italialaista. Toinen ongelma oli satulaputki. mahdollisimman sileä pinta ja oikea halkaisija. Lopulta piti kuitenkin poistaa parhaimmasta vaihtoehdosta myrkyllä logo pois.
Kaikenlaiseen speksaukseen on mennyt helposti vuorokausi, kun kaikki netissä tähän asiaan käytetyt tunnit ynnätään.
Polkimet ovat tylsät. Niistä en osanut tehdä päätöstä, ja Fizikin tankoteippi jäi lyhyeksi. Tommasinin satulavalikoimna oli hieman päivittynyt, ei ollut enää mahdollisimman valkoinen, kuten oli ikivanhassa kuvastossa netissä. Minähän vuonna päivitetty? Ruma batmanin naamiota muistuttava kuva lätkäisty satulan perälle.
Soittokello on postissa. Tuohon sopii, ei toiseen maantiefillariini.
Kolme pyörää on minulle aikoinaan kasattu, yhden tilanut Saksasta ja nyt oli aika tehdä itse alusta alkaen. Työkaluja lainakäytin ja tietenkin oli superviisori pyynnöstäni ziigaamassa, etten mene pilaamaan mitään.

----------


## kmw

^ uuh ja lääh. Kuola peittää näppiksen.

----------


## paternoster

^+1

Ehdotonta Bike Porn -materiaalia.

----------


## tunkkari

Ehdottomasti pitkästä aikaa hienoin pyörä...

----------


## LJL

Erotiikkaa!

----------


## maalinni

Tuo juomapulloteline on aika helmi.

----------


## noniinno

Tommasiini on tyylilajissaan kyllä ehdotonta eliittiä.

Tässä oma kaksineuvoinen jättiläinen, sori karski kännykkäkuva:

Mulla on sama homma kuin LJL:llä, tankoa on pakko kääntää alaspäin. Sirkkelissä kevennetty käsiosasto ei oikein mahdollista yläotteelta riittävän tukevaa otetta ja ulottuvuutta jarrukahvoihin maastossa.

----------


## J T K

Tommasini on sangen häikäisevä kokonaisuus!

----------


## cuppis

Tommasini on upea. Vain tangon asento häiritsee.

----------


## Uomo

Hieno Tommasini, selkeesti on kromia hinkattu tovi jos toinenkin.  :Hymy:  Dropin päät näyttäisivät tosin sojottavan aavistuksen verran ylöspäin? Ja eikös tohon olisi vaikka Ebaystä löytynyt jotain vanhaa Campan satulatolppaa? 27.2 on kuintenkin varmaan halkaisija?

Pistetään nyt iteki kuvaa uusimmasta ajokuntoon saatetusta pyörästä. Sopisi ehkä paremmin naapurifoorumille ja on vielä aavistuksen verran projektivaiheessa, mutta mitään isoja muutoksia ei ole tulossa.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Hieno on Tommasini! Kun saisi omankin uunista pian ulos, niin pääsisi vielä kesäkaudella koeajolle.

----------


## J T K

Kyllä puhuttelee Vinerkin. Hieno!

----------


## maapaa

> BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa...



Vau! Kerrassaan upea! 🏻
Saanen kysyä paljonko kuskilla on pituutta?

----------


## maapaa

> Kyllä puhuttelee Vinerkin. Hieno!



Jep, hieno on!

----------


## Gradientti

Oma kalusto maantielle. Vielä kun ehtisi useammin käyttääkin.

----------


## kalleA

> Oma kalusto maantielle. Vielä kun ehtisi useammin käyttääkin.



Pitäiskö olla kuva? Ainakaan mulla mitää näy...

----------


## JohannaKN

> Vau! Kerrassaan upea! 
> Saanen kysyä paljonko kuskilla on pituutta?



Kuva on otettu ennen testi-istuntaa, mutta ei tuo satula paljoa laskenut, on vielä nyrkinmitta++ esillä...
Pituus on 180.

----------


## JohannaKN

Olisi ollut helpompaa, jos halkaisija 27,2, mutta on 27.
Ei löytynyt tuolla koolla. Nekin väärän kokoiset olivat kuluneet käytössä, että en olisi huolinut. Pitää tehdä itse käyttöjäljet.
Tuo on vielä testiajoilla, että säätöjä voi tulla. Ja tuo quillin pultti oli jo edellisien käyttäen johdosta hieman nuljuuntunut, joten pitää käyttää harkiten.

----------


## Gradientti

> Kuva on otettu ennen testi-istuntaa, mutta ei tuo satula paljoa laskenut, on vielä nyrkinmitta++ esillä...
> Pituus on 180.



Minkä kokoinen tuo on? Näyttäisi silmämääräisesti sellaiselta 60+ koon rungolta eli yli 190cm pitkälle kuskille.

----------


## JohannaKN

Koko 60, ei ole bropleem, sisämitta 90 ja kädet ovat apinain, että naistenmalleista on hankalaa löytää hihanpituutta.
Toptuubilla on sentin ero ja seattuubi sentin myös enemmän tuohon Cannondalen maantiefillariin. Headi on sit kolme senttiä enemmän.
..lisäys: Standoveria voisi olla hieman enemmän, mutta en omista palloja.

----------


## JohannesP

Kylläpä on hieno Tommasini. Pulloteline kivan erilainen. Valitettavasti rungon koko tökkää ikävästi silmään varsinkin head tuben korkeudella ja jos satulatolppaakin on joutunut laskemaan kuvan oton jälkeen.

----------


## Warlord

Ootko Gradientti hoitanut mitenkään/millään aineella tuota mustaa nahkaista Selle Italian max flite gel flow:ta?

----------


## heccu

kolmas Kanjoni tuli taloon, pitäisikö vielä Valko muuttaa Dudeksi.

----------


## JohannaKN

Merkkiuskollisuutta. Kaikki omassa käytössä?
...ja vielä viimeinen vastaus tuohon kokoänkyröintiin, satulaputkea on vielä 12 senttiä esillä. Sunnuntaikruisailuihin tuon ostin, mukava on ollut ajella, ei tunnu hevoselta.

----------


## Jenkka

Lemond Sarthe vm. 08 (vielä USAssa hitsailtu) löytyi Ftorilta. Ei naarmuakaan ja renkaita myöten orkkis setupissa. Painoa 8,7 kg ja kiva oli ajella teräsrunkoisella pitkästä aikaa...

----------


## Jenkka

Onhan toi maantiekonkelissa vähän outo stickeri ainakin itwelle, mutta nyt fiilis on, että tallista lähtee pari muuta pyörää ennen kuin tämä on myynnissä..

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## heccu

> Merkkiuskollisuutta. Kaikki omassa käytössä?



jees, paitsi se Valko tällä hetkellä lainassa

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> kolmas Kanjoni tuli taloon, pitäisikö vielä Valko muuttaa Dudeksi.



Hinta laatusuhde 10+👍☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hösö

Siinäpä se alakais oleen, ensimmäinen oikia maantipyörä meikälle!

Vielä pientä hieromista sielä täällä mm. Kaulaputki katkoa ja ajaa enempi et tietää vähän et kaipaako etvaksen lyhyempää stemmiä.

8.88kg näytti vaaka speduilla ja pullotelineillä. Ihan inhimillinen paino kun ei ole hiposteltu oikeestaan mistään... Tai no pullotelineet kuitua titskupulteilla, putkiosien pulttit titaania, täys kuitu keula...

Spexit:
AMX-2 58cm
Uus 11-vaihteinen Shimanon 105
Putket Zipp Service Course SL
Mavic Axium Elitet+Mavicin 25mm nakit
Lizardin nauhat, SDG Ti-Fly, Zipp:n pullotelineet
XT trailispedut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Warlord

^mikä Zippin stonga toi on?

----------


## timoe

Aivan hardcorea tuo Tommasini ja meikäläisen sylissä oleva läppäri mainasi sotkeentua alapuolelta… Lähinnä häiritsee tuo tyylipoliisien kaikkitetävyys  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> ^mikä Zippin stonga toi on?




Servise course sl ja klassinen mutka. Luulin että tuo ois ergo mallinen, mut eipä ollu.

Oh well...

----------


## Jahvetti

> Aivan hardcorea tuo Tommasini… Lähinnä häiritsee tuo tyylipoliisien kaikkitetävyys



Sama

----------


## PatilZ

> Aivan hardcorea tuo Tommasini ja meikäläisen sylissä oleva läppäri mainasi sotkeentua alapuolelta… Lähinnä häiritsee tuo tyylipoliisien kaikkitetävyys



+1

Tai no, löytyisikö hyviä vinkkejä tabletin putsaukseen? 


Time is an illusion. Exercise time doubly so.

----------


## WetWillie

Tuollainen tuli rakenneltua.
Pelago Stavanger Proto

----------


## jcool

Mankeli...harmittavasti on painoa päällä ja reilusti. Renkaissa mm. ylimääräinen pistosuoja jne...

----------


## Lyijy

Oma OMS:si. Kyllähän tuo huutaisi mustaa keulaa... ehkä jäykkääkin...

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Tuollainen tuli rakenneltua.
> Pelago Stavanger Proto



Nää "herrasmiespyörät" toimii kyllä omaan silmään! Hyvän näkönen konkeli.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Vanha pyörä tuntui pieneltä ja piti ostaa isompi pakettipyörä, mutta se nyt sitte kuitenkin jäi.

----------


## WetWillie

> Vanha pyörä tuntui pieneltä ja piti ostaa isompi pakettipyörä, mutta se nyt sitte kuitenkin jäi.



Tyylipuhdas filo.

----------


## J T K

Hieno Nicolai, tuosta Stavangerista katselisi isompaakin kuvaa. Komeita pyöriä taas porukalla o/

----------


## timpe

Tässä oma projekti, Trek Boone sähköllä ja hydraulijarruilla, sen verran kiire tuli tyypeille, että jäi takakiekkoon vielä heijastimet  :Hymy:

----------


## T_2

Olipas vakuuttava ilmestys tuo Nicolai! Itte keventelin vähän epähuomiossa:

----------


## CamoN

> Trek Boone sähköllä ja hydraulijarruilla



Maistuu. Elin sellaisessa harhaluulossa että Trekin cyclocross-rungot on yleensä värjätty sellaiseen minttu-Mojiton sävyyn, mutta tämä näyttää kaikkine hillittyine yksityiskohtineen melkoisen tyylikkäältä yleiskoneelta koville pinnoille.

----------


## Juipp4

Hyvää juhannusta!

----------


## kalleA

Onks tää sellanen sneak peek, et myöhemmin tulee kunnon kuva :Vink:

----------


## Juipp4

Tähän hätään ei löydy parempia... kai joku tunnelmakuva pitäs räpsästä kun ehtii.

----------


## Jooseppi

Paljon on pyörä muuttunut sitten viime kuvan, mm. hissitolppa ja rouheemmat renkaat. Arpia ja rokkoja on huomattavan paljon enemmän kuin silloin kun hän oli ihan uusi. Tänä vuonna uutta on formulan jarrut ja rokkarin takaiskari.

----------


## Exluossa

> Tässä oma projekti, Trek Boone sähköllä ja hydraulijarruilla, sen verran kiire tuli tyypeille, että jäi takakiekkoon vielä heijastimet



Peukkua täytyy näyttää

----------


## tehaku

> Tässä oma projekti, Trek Boone sähköllä ja hydraulijarruilla, sen verran kiire tuli tyypeille, että jäi takakiekkoon vielä heijastimet



Tämä on kyllä upea peli. Toinen kiekkosetti talliin ja maantiepyörälle ei enää ole tarvetta.  :Vink:

----------


## maalinni

Kaverilla kuukauden leasingilla ollut Kona palautui pari päivää sitten. Nyt on uutta: keskiölaakeri, polkimet, vaijerit ja tankoteippi. Aika uskomaton ero kolme vuotta vanhalla vaihdevaijerilla verrattuna uuteen. Vaihtaminen on melkein liian kevyttä, mutta kaipa tähän äkkiä tottuu. Jarruissa en huomannut eroa, mutta saa nähdä onko kevlar kuoret yhtä joustavia helteillä kuin orkkikset.

Vähän kaipaisi ruskeaa Brooksia, mutta tuo C2 on niin pirun mukava, etten taida uskaltaa





edit: Joo. Vaijerit jäi vähän pitkäksi, vaihdoin ekaa kertaa kippurasarviseen. Lyhennän kunhan muotipoliisi pamputtaa.

----------


## samu88

> Satula ja reverb tulossa, ja tanko pitäis tilailla vielä =)



Piti reverbbi laittaa, niin homma karkas vähän räpylästä :/ Mutta satulaa ei oo vielä löytyny xD

----------


## dikala

Epiciä on ollut täällä varmaan useampikin, mutta tähän väriin en ole kovin usein törmännyt.
Tämä oli ensimmäinen runkosetistä kasaamani pyörä. Mukava projekti joka toivottavasti palkitaan tulevana lauantaina Tahkolla  :Vink: 



Samalla hankin myös reenipyöräksi Spessun Stumpjumperin.
 

Isompia kuvia pyöristä löytyy blogistani:
http://arto-tikkala.blogspot.fi/

----------


## Jeesu

Festka ONE seuran väreissä. Design by Plus 



Lisää kuvia: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ant_ti...57652503067623

----------


## J T K

^Sanattomaksi vetää, voi hyvän tähen.

----------


## zander

Eipä tuosta Festkasta paljoa ole tosiaan sanottavaa. Järkyttävän hieno!

----------


## JackOja

> Eipä tuosta Festkasta paljoa ole tosiaan sanottavaa....



Mä en edes yritä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Pitikin kaivella Plussan fillari tähän vertailtavaksi:





> Laitetaan nyt ulkonakin otettu kuva:

----------


## pekoni

Ai että, noissa Festkan pyörissä kyllä silmä lepää!

----------


## Plus

Nemesisten kanssa se silmä vasta lepää  :Vink:

----------


## kukavaa

On hienoja Festkat. Alin vie omissa silmissä voiton. Virheetön, - kammet.

----------


## Gradientti

Laitetaan nyt vielä edellisen sivun maantiekaluston jatkeeksi kuva xc-vehjeksestä. Sama valko-musta-(puna) -väritys jatkuu maastopuolellakin.

----------


## Gradientti

> Ootko Gradientti hoitanut mitenkään/millään aineella tuota mustaa nahkaista Selle Italian max flite gel flow:ta?



Tällainen viesti mennyt ohi. Satula on kuvassa vielä lähes uusi; n. 200km ajettu. Eipä ole tullut mieleen, että tuollaisia pitäisi/voisi käsitelläkin jollain. Pysyisi ehkä asiallisemman näköisenä pidempään. Täytyy perehtyä asiaan.

----------


## LJL

Vanha kunnon 26" Grand Canyon CF lämmittää aina sydäntä. Omastani olen jo luopunut.

----------


## kaakku

Arvostan palstatoveri LJL:n asennetta. Ylikunnosta nopeamman toipumisen toivossa luopui jopa sydämestään. Sielunviholliselle myit? Paljonko lupasi vaihdossa?


Komeita nuo Festkat!

----------


## LJL

:Leveä hymy:  En mä tiedä kuka sen osti. Vitosella myin tori.fi:ssä

----------


## Gradientti

Ketjua selaamalla ei voi välttyä huomiolta, että nousukahvat xc-kurjistimissa eivät tänä päivänä nauti suurta kansalaisluottamusta. Itselleni bar endsit ovat olellinen osa maasturia jo yksistään ulkonäkösyistä ja tuleehan niitä toki aktiivisesti ajossa käytettyäkin.

----------


## MELkkiS

Pesun ja uuden takarenkaan vaihdon jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

Krossari maantiesetupissa, uudella tolpalla, tolpan kiristimellä sekä jakkaralla. Polkimineen, pullotelineineen Garminin telineellä sekä kilikellolla 8,24kg.

----------


## kalleA

Hiano on Pivotti. Takaiskari ja polkimet vähä combobreaker :Hymy:  mut iskari sopii hyvin väreiltään.'peukalo'

----------


## LJL

Hieno planeetta rasti ruutuun. Onko tubelekset?

----------


## Coera

Pivot Mach 6 vielä uutuuttaan kiiltävänä:



Ja Juhannuksena tosi-toimissa Meri-Teijossa:



Kivasti pelaa :-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HC Andersen

Nyt on lateksisisureilla kun odottelen edelleen takuuseen yhtä uutta Schwalben One tubeless kumia.

----------


## LJL

Joo.. Mulla on yhdet Michelin Pro Racet ja perstuntumalta epäilin vähäsen ettei seoksen vuoksi tiivistyisi litkuilla. Jäi kuitenkin se eksperimentaatio väliin kun ylikunto esti viime kesän tuurdeen osallistumisen

----------


## Tommi_



----------


## mikk3

Uusi takaiskari  :Hymy:  Tulossa vielä keulan sisuskalujen vaihto soloairista coiliin, sit katotaa miten Mega kestää runtua bike parkissa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Joo.. Mulla on yhdet Michelin Pro Racet ja perstuntumalta epäilin vähäsen ettei seoksen vuoksi tiivistyisi litkuilla. Jäi kuitenkin se eksperimentaatio väliin kun ylikunto esti viime kesän tuurdeen osallistumisen



Mä kokeilin yksiä vanhoja Pro Racec2, mutta ne napsahti vanteelta 5 baarissa, joten totesin että vain aitoa tubeless kumia kannattaa kokeilla.

----------


## LJL

Ohhoh. Juuei rohkaise kokeilemaan. Sain siirrettyä tuurden osallistumisoikeuden tähän vuoteen mutta ajattelin ottaa rennosti ja mennä 35mm Maxxiksen nappularenkailla  :Hymy:

----------


## Masa-88

Tämmösellä on tullu noin vuos nyt sotkettua.

----------


## Vito78

^ Onko tää sellanen 3/4 täpäri??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Masa-88

Joo viime syksynä tuli hommattua tommonen cane creekin joustava satulaputki ja uus satula ja kyllä toi jonkun verran kyytiä pehmentää jne..

----------


## mkpaa

Jostain syystä tätä muinaista kuvaa pyörästäni on viime päivinä katsottu kymmeniä kertoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Hienojen fillarien jälkeen vähän arkisempaa kalustoa. Ensin työmatkaratsuni, jota ehostelin uusilla kiekoilla, satulalla ja Campan vaihdeosilla:



Ja sitten maasto/talven työmatkakalustoa, eli Jamis Dragon, johon vaihdoin omaan ajoon sopivammat 42-28 rattaat eteen:

----------


## Marsusram

> Hienojen fillarien jälkeen vähän arkisempaa kalustoa. 
> ...
> Ja sitten maasto/talven työmatkakalustoa, eli Jamis Dragon, johon vaihdoin omaan ajoon sopivammat 42-28 rattaat eteen:



Tuo Jamis käy kyllä pyhään ja arkeen, hieno punaisena.
Oma rakuuna kaipaisi myös tasapainoisempaa eturatastusta, 24-mummis on liian pieni.

----------


## Munarello



----------


## lai

> Ja sitten maasto/talven työmatkakalustoa, eli Jamis Dragon, johon vaihdoin omaan ajoon sopivammat 42-28 rattaat eteen:



Pojot Jamiksesta. Nykyisenä kuituaikana näitä harvemmin näkee.

----------


## Aakoo

^Tattista, teräs sopii mun käyttöön hyvin kun ei tarvii mennä kovaa tai tosissaan, ja miellyttää se omaakin silmää. Ehkä toi cubekin korvaantuu sirommasta putkesta tehdyllä vastaavalla laitteella jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Jopo81

Likasena kesken lenkkiä ☺

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> 



Komee pyörä! Kyyti vaan taitaa olla aika kovaa  :Vink:

----------


## kalleA

Tollanen sitä tuli tänään matkahuollosta haettua :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## a-o

Työmatkapyörä työmatkalla

----------


## Mika K

Kermit green! Hrrmmm...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Kermit green! Hrrmmm...



Hyvä naamioväri, mutta tuo jarrusylinterin korkin väri kyllä näin kuvasta katsoen pilaa kokonaisuuden!

----------


## Laika

Uusi kuva ilman lunta:



Blogissa hieman tarkemmin: http://ajokoiralaika.blogspot.fi/201...akuosissa.html

----------


## pjotr

Vaimon Pelago Airisto






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## willes

Päivitin kuutioon lisää juustoa

----------


## pööräilijä

Nyt kotiuduttua sain otettua kunnon kameran kuvan fillarista. Nyt löytyy paremmat tupit, isompi eturatas ja pienemmät jarrulevyt. Seuraavaksi Full Sprint tangon alle. Kauhean kiva pyörä ajaa! Punnitus ensi viikolla

----------


## Greycap

Ainahan saa laittaa kuvan kun on uusia osia?  :Nolous:  Satula viimeinkin oikeassa paikassa kun heivasin setback-tolpan mutta herranen aika että nuo valkoiset logot paistaa silmään tuosta. Pakko keksiä jotain.

----------


## Shimaani

> Vaimon Pelago Airisto
> *nipskuvat*



Hieano, ajattoman tyylikäs ja samalla moderni.

----------


## Gibsy

> Kauhean kiva pyörä ajaa!



Se ei vaan näytä siltä.

----------


## LJL

> Se ei vaan näytä siltä.



Kyllä mun mielestä näyttää!! Hoo!! Xc-kurjuutin.

----------


## Warfe

Canyon Endurace CF 9.0. Tuli viime viikolla, vieläkin ajoasento vähän hakusessa, mutta pikkuhiljaa se siitä hioutuu  :Hymy:  Mukavuudessa yllättävän iso ero vanhaan Alumiiniseen Colnagoon.

----------


## Just4fun

Monnarin seinustalla hieno Canyon, lähde porukalla ajamaan. Kyllä meidän porukkaan sopii, tänään ajettiin reilu satasen lenkki.

----------


## cartmann



----------


## Bensakeuhko

Onpas hieno polkupyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Airisto uuh!

----------


## raparipo

On tullut täällä lurkittua jo pitemmän aikaa mutta nyt voisin vaikka kirjautumisen kunniaksi laittaa omatkin pyörät näkyviin! 

Maantielle Planet-X Pro Carbon ( Ultegra 11S + kiinakuitua)



Soralla sitten Rossano Cross (Ultegra 10s + levarit)



Maastossa Rose Root Miller 2



Ja kadulla sitten juuri sinkuloitu Nishiki vm. 1979



Tällaisella kalustolla mennään, foorumilta olen monet hyvät vinkit saanut, kiitos siitä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Raparipon kalusto on hienoa. Jostain syystä Rossano näyttää omaan silmään parhaalta. Onko Nishikin jarruvaijerit jätetty huumorimielessä tarkoituksella noin pitkiksi?

----------


## Uomo

Mitään huumorimieltä, tuolla tavalla ne "vanhoina hyvinä aikoina" olivat. Toimii paremmin.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Nopean näkönen Rose *peukku*

----------


## Jaakom

Tällä hetkellä meikäläisen kalusto painottuu vahvasti metsään. Trekit superfly 8 ja farley 6

----------


## Hääppönen

> Mitään huumorimieltä, tuolla tavalla ne "vanhoina hyvinä aikoina" olivat. Toimii paremmin.



Mä mitään asiasta tiedä, mutta aikanaan tuli 15 vuotta ajettua vastaavilla. Ja mulla lähti kaartumaan muutama sentti kahvasta ulostultuaan vaijerit. Ja pelasi hyvin.

----------


## Snowdog85

Sai tyttöystävälle jokapaikanhöylä kasatu.

...ja heti sappee bikeparkki koeajama.
kyllä nee pikku airitkin alko heti tule  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Oi, tuo on hieno! Tollasia vaihteettomia slopestyle pyöriä on kyllä aika vähän Suomessa.

----------


## Snowdog85

niin on, oli tuuri että löyty kun ettinu kaua  :Leveä hymy:  ei tarvi pelkä vaihtajan hajomist  :Vink:

----------


## raparipo

> Raparipon kalusto on hienoa. Jostain syystä Rossano näyttää omaan silmään parhaalta. Onko Nishikin jarruvaijerit jätetty huumorimielessä tarkoituksella noin pitkiksi?



Kiitos! Jarruvaijerit on toistaiseksi noin koska omistajan rajallinen huumorintaju/tyylitaju (valitse mieleisesi)?  :Vink:

----------


## Grandi66

Trek Emonda SL uus yritys kolarin jälkeen uudella rungolla ja osa päivityksellä

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Jaakomilla komiat Trekit :Hymy:

----------


## NikHa

Siirretäämpä rojektiketjusta tänne, kun kameli on "valmis". Kyllähän tuosta vielä ainakin renkaat vaihtuu lähiaikoina, kunhan jaksaa alkaa litkujen kanssa pelleilemään.



Keula ja perä toimii siinä määrin loistavasti, että pitää alkaa etsimään uusia polkuja kun vanhat ei oikein enää tarjoa haasteita.
Ens talvena (tai kun budjetissa on ylijäämää tarpeeksi) kiekot vaihtunee paremmin teemaan sopiviksi kullanvärisiin i9:eihin. Tai sitten ostan biltemasta vähän maalia ja spreijaan kun tulee tylsää... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Alone in the fart

Pikkuhiljaa valmistunut kyläkiituri.

----------


## beehoo

Töötti on kyllä mahdottoman komia ☺

----------


## Alone in the fart

Joo oli pakko laittaa jos satun kohtaamaan vielä erään iäkkäämmään herrasmiehen joka agressiivisesti oli sitä mieltä että minun edellinen äänimerkki ei ollut riittävän kuuluva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Sekä pyörä että nimimerkki ovat silkka upeutta.

----------


## Alone in the fart

> Sekä pyörä että nimimerkki ovat silkka upeutta.




Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## deee

> Satula viimeinkin oikeassa paikassa kun heivasin setback-tolpan mutta herranen aika että nuo valkoiset logot paistaa silmään tuosta. Pakko keksiä jotain.



Käy hakemassa kaupasta parilla eurolla purkki maalinpoistoainetta ja hinkkaa pois.

----------


## kmw

Pähee tööttipöörä tossa ylempänä. Ajaisin. Saako udella välitystä?

----------


## Gibsy

> Kyllähän tuosta vielä ainakin renkaat vaihtuu lähiaikoina, kunhan jaksaa alkaa litkujen kanssa pelleilemään.



Kerrotko vielä mitä tuo pelleily tarkoittaa tämän asian yhteydessä?

----------


## maalinni

> Kerrotko vielä mitä tuo pelleily tarkoittaa tämän asian yhteydessä?



Onko jollakin kypärän remmi liian tiukalla?

----------


## miku80

Aina jotain.. Jos ei kenkä purista niin on paskat housuis  :Hymy:

----------


## Alone in the fart

> Pähee tööttipöörä tossa ylempänä. Ajaisin. Saako udella välitystä?



juu toki. tällä hetkellä 48-16 piikeillä mennään.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Täysin asiaankuulumatonta, mutta tuosta äänitorvesta tulee väkisin mieleen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61UfGg6sf8I  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NikHa

> Kerrotko vielä mitä tuo pelleily tarkoittaa tämän asian yhteydessä?



Et vissin ikinä ole tubeleksia laittanu vanteelle? Vai oletko vain sitä ihmistyyppiä joka onnistuu aina kaikessa?

----------


## slow

> Sekä pyörä että nimimerkki ovat silkka upeutta.



Tätä minä juuri mutta Tankki ehtii aina ensin. Erittäin ovat.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Koska:
- Tulin taas vuoden vanhemmaksi ja löysemmäksi
- Piti saada jotain uutta kivaa
- Kaikilla muillakin on
- Haluan päästä vielä vähän lujempaa
- Varastosta puuttui aivan selkeästi yksi Santa Cruz
- ...



Lisää syitä, selityksiä ja speksejä blogilla.

----------


## Alone in the fart

> Täysin asiaankuulumatonta, mutta tuosta äänitorvesta tulee väkisin mieleen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61UfGg6sf8I



 :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## plr

> Koska:



Poistin pitkän pätkän epäoleellisia selityksiä. Täällä vertaisryhmässä voi tunnustaa ihan vain halunneensa uuden pyörän. Me ymmärrämme.

PS Hieno pyörä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hemmetin hieno Cruzi Dynamolla! Mäkin vähän päivittelin kisakalustoa. Kuvan kokoonpano karvan alle 9.3 kg.

----------


## a-o

Kiovan Dynamolla päheä peli! Onnea uutukaiselle ja hyviä kilometrejä!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mäkin vähän päivittelin kisakalustoa. Kuvan kokoonpano karvan alle 9.3 kg.



Hieno! Minä jo vähän odottelinkin jotain köykäistä näkösälle, kun Kuutio oli myynnissä.  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

Hieno on Dynamon Cruzi ja iso se tosiaan on. Eikä tuo BMC:kään hassumpi ole.

----------


## LJL

Ooh!! Hieno BMC!

----------


## Ski

Joo..... hieno on Cruz, ärsyttää vaan sen keveys.... 

Ja BMC on sysiruma..... koska se on 2 kiloa kevyempi mun täysjoustoa !

----------


## pekkis1

Tällä mennään. Alun perin oli riser tanko mutta nyt flatti. Voi hyvinkin olla että riser tulee takaisin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On hienoja pyöriä taas kerran 🚲🚲🚲✌👍😎 Pivot on kans pähee..uijui

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## m e r k s

Täysjuustoa kyllä halajaisi kun näitä katsoo - sellasta isopyörästä. Hmm...

----------


## deee

On tuo alaspäin slouppaava vaakaputki vaan paljon paremman näköinen täpäreissä kuin Canyonin kyttyräselkäiset mallit.

----------


## Hardza

Saakelin Pivotit, housussa värähtää joka kerta kun näitä tänne postaillaan. On ne makian näkösiä vehkeitä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> On tuo alaspäin slouppaava vaakaputki vaan paljon paremman näköinen täpäreissä...



Kyllähän alaspäin slouppaava on maastopyörässä huomattavasti mukavampikin kuin ylöspäin slouppaava

----------


## pturunen

Vaakaputkikeskusteluun uutta puitavaa: X-putki o_O

----------


## Pullapoika

^^ Aika hienon näköinen sinänsä. Luulis olevan tukeva.

----------


## Alone in the fart

Tööttimankelista lisäkuvat, edelleen vain kännykällä otettuna.

----------


## J T K

KD:n Tallboy on kyllä täyttä silmäkarkkia. Huh huh!

----------


## sledgehammer

Nyt olis filo valmis.  Pitkään haaveilemani kiekot löytyi sopivasti, eivätkä todellakaan olleet pettymys.  Kerrankin on kiekot, joissa ei ole mitään kompromissia. Pysähtyy kuin seinään, on aerot ja kevyet.  Sain sopivasti käytettynä, mutta koeajojen jälkeen alan olla sitä mieltä, että ovat hintansa arvoiset uutenakin.

edit: perkeleen android tikkataulu. Tällä paskalla ei vaan saa linkattua dropbox kuvaa mitenkään...

Lopulta onnistui. Piti selaimella kirjautua dropboxiin, kopioida sieltä linkki lyhennetyssä muodossa ja sitten toimi. Tuota lyhennettyä versiota ei dropbox apista saanut (tai en sitten vaan osannut)

----------


## LJL

> Nyt olis filo valmis.



Ejjj näy. Muuta kuin kysymysmerkki

----------


## Sirkkeli

edit: jaa saitkin näkyviin sen :-)

----------


## trek9.8

Joka ajokerta on yhtä juhlaa, keväästä lähtien.

----------


## Pahannes

XC-jäykkäperällä Kuopion polkuja pitkin ajeleminen vähän masensi, koska ajotekniikka ei riittänyt. Tässä on erittäin toimiva lääke tuohon masennukseen. Nyt on "helppoa" ja hauskaa, eikä tarvinnut opetella ajamaan yhtään entistä paremmin! Samalla vaihdoin monen vuoden jälkeen takaisin lukoista flätteihin ja yritän nyt saada vihdoin sen ajotekniikankin kuntoon.

----------


## phebis

> Hemmetin hieno Cruzi Dynamolla! Mäkin vähän päivittelin kisakalustoa. Kuvan kokoonpano karvan alle 9.3 kg.



Hieno. Itse olen kuolannut ko. rungon perään jo pitkään..
Mistä näitä saa hankkia ja miltä on tuntunut?

----------


## karhile

> Hieno. Itse olen kuolannut ko. rungon perään jo pitkään..
> Mistä näitä saa hankkia ja miltä on tuntunut?



Ainakin täältä: shop.edelrad.de
Sieltä tuli talvella hyvällä alennuksella  jäykkäperä BMC hankittua ja hyvin hoitivat hommansa. BMC oli pakannut pyörän mukaan lukemattoman määrän heijastimia, patterilliset taka/etuvalot ja pyöränkellon eli ainakin Sveitsiläiset huolehtivat hyvin pyöräilijän turvallisuudesta.

Larunpyöräkin myy nykyään BMC:tä eli sieltäkin ainakin kokonaista fillaria etsivän kannattaa vilkaista ja nyt on näemmä alekin käynnissä ja muutenkin hinnoissa ei taida olla mitään Suomi lisää nopeasti vilkaistuna. Taitaa olla jopa halvempaa  joidenkin pyörien osalta ainakin Edelradiin verrattuna.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hieno. Itse olen kuolannut ko. rungon perään jo pitkään..
> Mistä näitä saa hankkia ja miltä on tuntunut?



Larunpyörästä ostin eikä tosiaan voi moittia heidän toimintaansa. Hinta oli asiallinen ja toimittivat fillarin miltei kotiovelle (Valkeakoskelle) Sappee-ajoreissunsa yhteydessä.  :Hymy: 

Vasta yksi kisa (Medilaser-viikonlopun xco sunnuntaina) takana, joten mitään kovin painavaa ei ehkä uskalla vielä sanoa, mutta kyllähän toi hemmetin hyvältä peliltä vaikuttaa. Tosi helppo ajaa alamäkeen (xc-pyöräksi) eikä "trail-henkinen" ajoasento tunnu ylämäkivauhtiakaan heikentävän. Mutta täytyy kommentoida painavammin vasta sitten, kun on vähän enemmän kilsoja alla. Alla on vielä yksi Vesan otos sunnuntain kisasta.

----------


## Monroe

> Alla on vielä yksi Vesan otos sunnuntain kisasta.



Hyvin näkyy kiitävän! Onko mitkä kiekot alla?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Light Bicyclen kehät, edessä Extraliten Hyperfront ja Sapimin Superspoket, takana Extraliten Hyperrear2 ja Sapimin CX-Ray. 1270 g/pari. Extraliten navat on ollu ongelmattomat, mutta toisaalta oon kyllä availlut ja putsaillut niitä öbaut kerran kuussa. Ja vapaarataskin tuli just vaihdettua, kun 10 takaratasta vaihtui 11:een.

----------


## maapaa

> Light Bicyclen kehät...



Jos joskus on aikaa, niin kirjoittaisitko tuntemuksia kehistä?
Omat jäi aikanaan kaiken säätämisen jälkeen hankkimatta.

----------


## Monroe

> Light Bicyclen kehät....







> Jos joskus on aikaa, niin kirjoittaisitko tuntemuksia kehistä?



Juu minuakin kiinnostaisi!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Menee vähän ot:ksi tämän langan kannalta, mutta kyllähän LB:n kehät on varsin laadukkaat. Nehän ei oo mitkään superkevyet, vaan pikemminkin aika järeät, vaikka noi ne kepeimmät mallit onkin. Kestävyydestä kertoo ehkä parhaiten se, että muutama viikko sitten Tahkolla alle kolmeen tuntiin 60 kilsaa ajanut kaveri rikkoi takarenkaansa loppulaskussa, ja päätti ajaa rikkinäisellä renkaalla maaliin. Oletuksena oli, että kehä menee säpäleiksi, mutta pääsin syynäämään sitä vannetta ihan läheltä eikä siinä näkynyt _mitään_ lommoja. Ja kehä oli siis juurikin tämä LB.

----------


## Monroe

Tuommoinen tuli hankittua. Ajoasentoa täytyy vielä viilailla, kaulaputkea lyhennellä ja nyt kun kuvaa katsoo niin vaijerinkuoriinkin voisi hieman paneutua...

Ja joku kun kuitenkin huomauttaa satulan korkeudesta... Kyllä, oli liian matalalla ja on jo nostettu ylemmäs!

----------


## Monroe

> Menee vähän ot:ksi tämän langan kannalta, mutta kyllähän LB:n kehät on varsin laadukkaat....



Kiitos, täytyypi paneutua asiaan... Kehät Kiinasta, muut osat jostain muualta ja kasaus Hikiän ajomiehellä. Jotain tällaista olen kaavaillut.

----------


## sledgehammer

Vitsi miten hieno plasma(?)!  Ei kyllä jää kyyti pyörästä kiinni. Satula vaan eteen ja "start hammering that bike  :Leveä hymy: "

----------


## Monroe

> Vitsi miten hieno plasma(?)!  Ei kyllä jää kyyti pyörästä kiinni. Satula vaan eteen ja "start hammering that bike "



Kiitos! Meinasin kyllä siirtää taaksepäin... Mutta kokeillaanpa eteenpäin! 

Minähän en näistä aika-ajoasennoista juuri ymmärrä, kun ei ole aiempaa kokemusta. Nyt tuli hankittua pyörä olkapään loukkaantumisen seurauksena ja käyttöönotto on vähän viivästynyt, kun ei ihan vielä kestäkään tuota asentoa. Tuo bikefitting http://mountainbikeshop.fi/?page_id=80 on ollut vähän suunnitelmissa, mutta melko kallis on.

----------


## sledgehammer

Jos aika-ajoa meinaat, niin ei varmaan sitten kannata liikaa tuupata satulaa eteen.  Jotenkin ajattelin, että olis tri-käyttöön tulossa.

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk

----------


## jannjak

Feltin F75 

Meikäläisen ensimmäinen "oikea" kulkine, lenkkejä ei ole takana montaa. Tätä ennen menty lenkit käsiinhajoavalla Nopsalla, tämä kulkee siihen ja kaikkeen aiemmin polkemiini mankeleihin verrattuna kuin ajatus. Säätöjä haetaan varmaan vielä pitkään kokemuksen ollessa lähellä nollaa. Omaa silmää ainakin miellyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Komea Scotti tuossa ylempänä, runko vaan näyttää hassulta näin maastokuskin silmään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Komea Scotti tuossa ylempänä, runko vaan näyttää hassulta näin maastokuskin silmään.



Se johtuu siitä, että kyseessä on vain polkupyöräksi naamioitu purjekulkuneuvo. Myötätuuliosuuksilla tuosta kaulaputken ympärille tehdystä säiliöstä ammutaan vielä vetoleija avuksi, kun tuo siipi ei vedä jos tuulee linjassa.

----------


## jaksu

Tarmacin kiekot vaihtui Shimanon Dura-ace C24 avokkaisiin, koska downshiftaus on (muka) muodissa  :Hymy:  Myös renkaat ovat vaihtuneet Specializedin tuotteista 23 millisiin Michelin Pro4 Service Courseihin.

----------


## antti022

^Mukavaa vaihtelua tuo Tarmacin värimaailma. Nätti maantieohjus.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Joo noi Triathlon pyörät on oma lukunsa mut kovaa mnee👍😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## val0

GT Force Carbon lenkkimaastossa.

----------


## kts

Sivuan minäkin sen verran LB:n kuitukehiä, että rikoin sellaisen vappuna Meri-Teijon enskan treeneissä. Kyseessä oli 35mm leveä malli ja kylki rapsahti iloisesti halki renkaan osuttua kiveen. Ei tuosta välttämättä voi tuotetta syyttää, sillä osuma oli sen verran kova, että n. kilon painoiseen takarenaaseen tuli samalla reikä nappuloiden väliin. LB:n takuuhommat pelasivat todella hyvin. Sain valokuvia vastaan uuden kehän postikulujen hinnalla, eli sinällään turvallinen tuote hankkia.

----------


## Stinky

> Sivuan minäkin sen verran LB:n kuitukehiä, että rikoin sellaisen vappuna Meri-Teijon enskan treeneissä. Kyseessä oli 35mm leveä malli ja kylki rapsahti iloisesti halki renkaan osuttua kiveen. Ei tuosta välttämättä voi tuotetta syyttää, sillä osuma oli sen verran kova, että n. kilon painoiseen takarenaaseen tuli samalla reikä nappuloiden väliin. LB:n takuuhommat pelasivat todella hyvin. Sain valokuvia vastaan uuden kehän postikulujen hinnalla, eli sinällään turvallinen tuote hankkia.



Mikäs takuuhomma se sellainen on että ajetaan kiekko tuhannen säpäleiksi ja pyydetään takuuseen uutta? vai olenko ihan hakoteillä..?

Tämänvuoksi itsellä on alumiinista kiekot kokonaisuudessaan, painoa 1530g ja ainakin sappeen mäellä kestää sen mitä kuski pystyy pyörää käskemään.

Kuupio:

----------


## kts

Ihmetyksesi on ehdottomasti aiheellinen. Toivoin vaurion mahtuvan LB:n crash replacementin puitteisiin, mutta sieltä tarjottiin korvaavaa tuotetta alempihintaisen sijaan. Kaiken kaikkiaan erittäin asiallista palvelua, maileihinkin vastataan likimain välittömästi.

----------


## mentunik

Kasailin tommosen tulevaa krossikautta varten. Satula ja putkiosia menee vielä vaihtoon kunhan posti kerkee kuljettaa.

Runko Boardman CXR 9.8 ja siihen ruuvailtuna  Ultegran Di2 sarjaa nestelevareilla. Jämäkän tuntuinen runko 300m testin perusteella.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno cyklo 🚲😊😎👍

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

[IMG]http://aijaa.com/joP5T9[/IMG] Bianchi Lo Spillone 1992

Opiskelijabudjetin ostos. Keväällä myin maantie bianchin ja nyt taloon tuli toinen. Pyörä aika likainen ja vähän ruosteessa osat eikä ole oikein käytetty 5 vuoteen. Ruosteen ja moskan alla kuitenkin ihan toimiva vehje. Uutta palikkaa lähtee tilaukseen niin saa pyörän ajoon, mutta tällä pitäisi nyt tasoittaa mun ylivoimaista reisitehoa tuohon hameväkeen verrattuna. Ongelmana kun on ollut eritasoinen nopeus ja kestävyys ja tässä pystyn sotkemaan enemmän ja neiti voi huilata välillä  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Huoh.  Ultegra DI2 ja nestejarrut.  Tahtoo kans tollaset CC:en.  No DI2 ei välttis, mutta nesteet joo.  Hiano!

----------


## sledgehammer

Noi boardmannit on kyllä oikeasti aika asiallisia pelejä. Kaverin alurunkoinen cx oli jo tosi positiivinen ylläri. Todella viimeisteltyä jälkeä.

----------


## Jopo81

Lomakulkine taas säädetty kuntoon terrasseja varten.

----------


## WetWillie

Focus Raven Expert Carbon 26"

----------


## val0

Näköjään muitakin 26" maastofillareita löytyy aktiivikäytössä. Itse palasin takaisin 26":seen ajettuani 29" jäykkäperäisellä Cubella yhden kesän. 

Ohessa vielä maantiepyörä Wilier La Triestina eilisellä lenkillä kuvattuna. Itse kasattu kokonaisuus, johon olen ollut tyytyväinen nyt kolmatta kesää.

----------


## To_Ok

> ...
> Maastossa Rose Root Miller 2



Mites Rose toimii? Juuri itsekin harkitsin ko. mallin ostamista

----------


## Jenkka

Wilier lämmittää nyt mieltä erityisesti. Odotan samaa runkoa valkoisena koossa s. Kasaan siitä 14 v pojalle ensimmäišen maantiekonkelin. Laitan pojalle 105 osasarjan pl. tiagran kampisetin.

olihan Val0 tuossa keskiö bsa (hämäävästi) vaikka italovärkki onkin??

----------


## val0

> Wilier lämmittää nyt mieltä erityisesti. Odotan samaa runkoa valkoisena koossa s. Kasaan siitä 14 v pojalle ensimmäišen maantiekonkelin. Laitan pojalle 105 osasarjan pl. tiagran kampisetin.
> 
> olihan Val0 tuossa keskiö bsa (hämäävästi) vaikka italovärkki onkin??



On tosiaan BSA68 eli brittikeskiö. Rungostani löytyy tarra Made in China.  :Hymy:  Mielestäni hieno ja laadukkaasti viimeistelty alurunko kuitenkin. Koko on kyseisessä yksilössä M.

----------


## huotah

Tuli hommattua hiljattain tällainen vm. -82 Nishiki.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komia Nishiki 😊 Samoin Rose hyviä pyöriä nekin 🚲✌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TANUKI

Kuutio alkaa olemaan valmis sunnuntaiseen. Ctd-remotrhärpäke samoin toinen pulloteline saivat lomautuspaperit. Myös eturatas vaihtui pykälää pienempään. Kuvan kuosissa vähän alle 11kg mikä on mielestäni ihan siedettävä kohtuuhintaiselta, isorunkoiselta täpäriltä.

Spessu sai uudet jarrulevyt sekä takarenkaan. Nyt on taas kivempi ajella, kun kierot levyt eivät enää rämise paloihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Nishiki on mahdottoman hieno. Keltaiset häiritsevät, mutta mitäs se minulle kuuluu. Onko alkuperäisessä maalissa?

----------


## huotah

> Nishiki on mahdottoman hieno. Keltaiset häiritsevät, mutta mitäs se minulle kuuluu. Onko alkuperäisessä maalissa?



Kiits. Pyörä on alkuperäisessä maalissa, mikä on vähän kulunut sieltä täältä mutta yleisesti ottaen ihan siistissä kunnossa. Ajan patinaa, sanoisin.

Keltaiset häiritsee minuakin, siksi vaihdoin jo tankonauhan mustaan ja renkaatkin on vaihtolistalla.

----------


## Kepakk0

Tuommonen Feltin F65x cyclo tuli hankittua ensimmäiseksi ns. kunnon pyöräksi ja ensikilometrien perusteella ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen.

Lähetetty minun Nexus 5 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## latuman

Lähetetty minun Nexus 5 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

> On tosiaan BSA68 eli brittikeskiö. Rungostani löytyy tarra Made in China.  Mielestäni hieno ja laadukkaasti viimeistelty alurunko kuitenkin. Koko on kyseisessä yksilössä M.



Kiitos Val0. Runko odottaa postissa haen sen huomenna.

----------


## juliusT

2nd honeymoon @ Syöte

----------


## WetWillie

Wilierin omistajana, Wilier miellyttää silmää ja ennenkaikkea se on Italialainen 😊

----------


## WetWillie

Wilier Cento Uno LG

----------


## LJL

Wetwillien pyörät ovat ilo silmälle!!

----------


## LJL

>

----------


## Hissitolppa

> 2nd honeymoon @ Syöte



Tämä Spessun Pitch/Enduro runko miellyttää omaa silmää jostain syystä erikoisen paljon. Siinä vaan kaikki natsaa. Kyseisessä filossa nätti "liituraita" lookki.  :Hymy:

----------


## mkpaa

Tämän kertainen Transcontinental racen setup. Varusteluettelo osoitteessa http://www.randonneurs.fi/transconti...lete-kit-list/

P7170061

----------


## Plus

^ Todella kova juttu tuo Transcontinental, respectiä ja tsemppiä! Hiljaiseksi vetää tuo pyöräkin.

----------


## LJL

Mkpaallä tarkoituksenmukaisuuserotiikkaa

----------


## Tank Driver

Tunturista lisää respektiä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niin vetää ✌👍🚲 Tunturi kin näyttää hyvältä! 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hardza

Pistetään saksan ihmettä näkyville. 1300 km rullattu ja hyvältä tuntuu  :Cool:

----------


## slow

> Vakuuttava Tunturi



Voisi arvata jotta hyvin optimoitu kokonaisuus. Arvostusta.

----------


## LJL

Nyanssi, mutta hauska että Tunturissa olevat Eliten pullotelineet syövät sopuisasti (?) Camelbackin pullot. Eliten cuitutelineisiin noita pulloja on aivan turha yrittää tunkea - ja jos kuitenkin tunkee, niitä ei saa millään irti  :Leveä hymy:  Loistavia pulloja noi Camelbackit mutta mulla ne käyvät vain paidan takataskuun

----------


## Uomo

> Kiits. Pyörä on alkuperäisessä maalissa, mikä on vähän kulunut sieltä täältä mutta yleisesti ottaen ihan siistissä kunnossa. Ajan patinaa, sanoisin.
> 
> Keltaiset häiritsee minuakin, siksi vaihdoin jo tankonauhan mustaan ja renkaatkin on vaihtolistalla.



Mää olisin kyl vaihtanut satulan keltaiseen. Mut makuasoitahan nää.

----------


## jcool

Stumpy FSR Comp 2016 valmiina ajoon. Vanha Stumpy 2014 meni vaihdossa, joten jäi hyvä fiilis. Osia on päivitetty, kuten XT jarrut, Easton Havoc raiseri ohjaukseen ja SQLab611 penkki. Pari kertaa testailin Enduroakin, mutta Stumpy tällä kertaa :-) Fiilis oli lisääntynyt 2016 malliin, kun vertaa 2014 malliin. Pieniä eroja, mutta hyviä!

----------


## pturunen

^kaunis on. Päivittäisin ehkä 1x10:n ja sen vaihdevipua muistuttavan vivun Command Postiin. Se on ollut ehkä eniten ajomukavuutta parantanut päivitys mitä omassa pyörässä on tullut vastaan.

----------


## twentyniner

> Voisi arvata jotta hyvin optimoitu kokonaisuus. Arvostusta.



Tässä tapauksessa ei lienee arvailuille tarvitse jättää tilaa 

Tsemppiä taas turneelle ja turvallisia kilometrejä .

----------


## kalleA

> Stumpy FSR Comp 2016 valmiina ajoon. Vanha Stumpy 2014 meni vaihdossa, joten jäi hyvä fiilis. Osia on päivitetty, kuten XT jarrut, Easton Havoc raiseri ohjaukseen ja SQLab611 penkki. Pari kertaa testailin Enduroakin, mutta Stumpy tällä kertaa :-) Fiilis oli lisääntynyt 2016 malliin, kun vertaa 2014 malliin. Pieniä eroja, mutta hyviä!



Tää on hieno!

----------


## crcm

Stumpy on hyvän värinen! Ärsyttävät valikoimat vaan spessulla. Tekisi mieli Stumpyn kuitu 29:iä. Jollain 3800e saisi slx/deore meininkiä, eikä edes 1x. Viisi tonttua pitäisi 1x:stä maksaa. Alua saisi kyllä kivan keltaisena...hmmm.

----------


## jcool

> Stumpy on hyvän värinen! Ärsyttävät valikoimat vaan spessulla. Tekisi mieli Stumpyn kuitu 29:iä. Jollain 3800e saisi slx/deore meininkiä, eikä edes 1x. Viisi tonttua pitäisi 1x:stä maksaa. Alua saisi kyllä kivan keltaisena...hmmm.



Jeps ja värit on oikeasti tosi hienoja livenä. Mä jostain syystä olen ihastunut valkean väriseen Enduroon. Livenä tosi siisti väri, mutta kuvissa jopa tylsä.

----------


## makton

Perus Radon skeen 9.0. Ensimmäinen joustolla varustettu pyörä tässä taloudessa.

----------


## crcm

Goldsprint Raw Flamed

----------


## Jampuli

Ensinmmäinen täysjousto meikäläiselle.

----------


## MRa

Upee Pivot!  NÄyttää nopealta.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Jampuli on avannut pelin oikein.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## mkpaa

En paljon maastossa ajele, mutta jaksan hämmästellä miten siisteinä pyörät pysyvät. Oma maasturi on täynnä erilaisia iskemiä.

----------


## latuman

Ei, vaan noi tollot ostaa joka vuos uuden pyörän!

----------


## Nana

[IMG][/IMG]

_Trek Marlin 7_

----------


## Nana

[IMG][/IMG]

Ja vielä tunnelmakuva Hietaniemen rannasta, samainen Marlin 7 ja koiruus auringonlaskua ihastelemassa

----------


## Nana

Ei ne kolhut aina näy kuvissa. Itselläkin jo kolhuja, vaikka uusi fillari, mutta ei ne noin kaukaa näy.

----------


## Jenkka

Spämmätäänpä kuva melkoisesta mörkömankelistani, joka on merkkiä "2danger", lieneekö kuvaa kyseisenkaltaisesta veivistä esillä ollutkaan?

Masokistiseen luonteeseeni sopiva vehje, jonka hankin Saksasta joskus 2007. Runko on yhtä kova kuin ratakiskonpätkällä ajelisi. Guntheri oli aikanaan tosin speksannut tähän laatukamaa, ultegran kahvat, dura-acen (!) takavaihtajan, hyvät truvativin gxp keskiön kammet jne. 

En myy :Hymy: 

Ps. Odotan vesi kielellä muotipoliisiosaston hyväsyviä arvoita mm. pinnaheijastimista & bilteman satulalaukusta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## maalinni

Pinnaheijastimet vain toisella puolella rupee ravistamaan kun tullaan Alpeilta alas.

----------


## Miha

> Odotan vesi kielellä muotipoliisiosaston hyväsyviä arvoita mm. pinnaheijastimista & bilteman satulalaukusta.



Jep, alkaa olla aika täydellinen kun laitat vielä ne toiset pinnaheijastimet toiselle puolelle tasapainottamaan menoa alppilaskuissa. Ja ne lokasuojat puuttuu vielä... :Hymy:

----------


## Hardza

Raato Tiilikalla n. klo 4:00

----------


## ArtoR

Upea kuva!

----------


## Herrandy

Yli 10 vuotta vanha Marin Hawkhill vaihtui Canyonin AL SLX 8.9 malliin. Ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen, tulevan talven projektina 2x11->1x11 ja tubelessiksi muuttaminen.

----------


## LJL

Aika monta vuotta sitten esitelty, mutta edelleenkin erittäin hyvännäköinen tuo Canyonin 29" alumiinirunko.

----------


## kukavaa

> Goldsprint Raw Flamed





Hyvän näkönen goldsprint. Onko se rakennettu titaanista?

----------


## valentin



----------


## crcm

> Hyvän näkönen goldsprint. Onko se rakennettu titaanista?



Ihan Columbus Zonaa niin kuin tarra näyttää eli terästä.

----------


## jkt76

Ketjut prkl jäi väärille rattaille  :Hymy:

----------


## ilaril

^On muuten nätti ruusu!

----------


## MRa

^^ On nätti ruusu juu. Kiekot vois vaikka olla hillitymmätkin imo mut ei silti, toimii myös noin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reno

> Ketjut prkl jäi väärille rattaille



missä päin maailmaa kyseinen CW sijaitsee ? Oletko ollut tyytyväinen hankintaan ?

----------


## jkt76

> missä päin maailmaa kyseinen CW sijaitsee ? Oletko ollut tyytyväinen hankintaan ?




Pyörä asustaa länsi-Vantaalla. 3. kesä nyt tuolla menossa eikä mitään moitittavaa.
Sähköultegrat toimii hienosti, ei paluuta enää mekaanisiin vaihteisiin.
Monolink-satulatolppa oikeastaan ainoa miinus, satulaa vaihtaessa oli vaihtoehdot aika rajalliset.

----------


## abiotic

Maastorytkytin. Vielä toistaiseksi hengissä. Josko ensi kaudella sitten raaminkin päivittäisi.


Työmatkakulkine/kauppakassi:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Maastorytkytin. Vielä toistaiseksi hengissä. Josko ensi kaudella sitten raaminkin päivittäisi.
> 
> 
> Työmatkakulkine/kauppakassi:



Hienoja molemmat👍☺🚵🍭

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tuli hankittua vaimolle uusi pyörä toista kymmentä vuotta vanhan 1. sukupolven Spessun Epicin tilalle.

Tämä on Spessu Stumpjumper FSR Expert Evo Carbon 29er, vm 2014 S-kokoisena. Kuten kuvasta näkyy, väri on hyvin feminiininen :P Vaimo olisi tykännyt enemmän värikkäämmästä rungosta, mutta nyt tuli sitten tällainen "murdered-out black".
Sain niin hyvän diilin vähän käytetystä pyörästä, ettei kannattanut harkita uuden mallista Stumpjumperia saatikka Juliana Joplinia, jotka molemmat olivat mietintämyssyssä. 
Rouvan pituusrajoittuneisuuden takia Command Post vaihtui KS Levin 100mm versioon, stemmi Syntacen 40mm Megaforce 2een ja tanko Racefacen Nextiin. Jotain muutakin pientä säätöä tuohon tuli, mm. pienempi eturatas.



Ensilenkin jälkeiset kokemukset olivat erittäin positiivisia - uusi pyörä sekä kiipeää että tulee alamäkeen selvästi paremmin kuin vanha Epic, joten päivitys oli onnistunut...

----------


## Nana

^
Ihan kaamee, merisairaaks tulee tommosilla ja kaikkee, ja Abioticin härvelillä myös. Minä voin sitten ystävällisyytäni hoitaa niitä, kun alkaa liikaa heittämään, voin antaa Marlinin tilalle hoidon ajaksi.

----------


## VesaL

> Spämmätäänpä kuva melkoisesta mörkömankelistani, joka on merkkiä "2danger", lieneekö kuvaa kyseisenkaltaisesta veivistä esillä ollutkaan?
> 
> Masokistiseen luonteeseeni sopiva vehje, jonka hankin Saksasta joskus 2007. Runko on yhtä kova kuin ratakiskonpätkällä ajelisi. Guntheri oli aikanaan tosin speksannut tähän laatukamaa, ultegran kahvat, dura-acen (!) takavaihtajan, hyvät truvativin gxp keskiön kammet jne.



Ai saaketti! Tuollainen 57cm oli minullakin vuodesta 2007, 950 euroa ebaysta pikkupöhnässä ostettuna. Ajoin sillä mm. 14 maan halki laukkujen kanssa. Rungosta innostuspäissäni vedin nitromorsella kaikki lakat ja tarrat pois. Taru päättyi 2011 varkauteen Pikku-Huopalahdesta, josta en päässyt yli vieläkään! Pitäisi varmaan ebayta ruveta kytistämään entisöintiprojektin ajatuksella :Nolous: .

Hieno pyörä ilman ajan kultaustakaan!

----------


## Jenkka

Junnun wilier tuli valmiiksi. Värikoodaus ontuu, koska valmiina oli osa palikoista.  Nautitulla sennusjuomalla on näköjään näin päivänvalossa katsottuna ollut vaikutus ainakin tankoteippauksen laatuun. 

8,5 kg kokonaispaino ilman polkimia.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

fixed 52-22

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno kuva 👍😊👑

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

^^ Hieno kuva, olen mykistynyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juipp4

Patterit etulyhdyllä? Eturengas ei ainakaan pyöri,,..  :Hymy:

----------


## supertele

Jos Batman ajaisi maastopyörällä, sillä olisi varmaankin Hell_on_wheels'n vaimon batbike.

----------


## Jenkka

> Ai saaketti! Tuollainen 57cm oli minullakin vuodesta 2007, 950 euroa ebaysta pikkupöhnässä ostettuna. Ajoin sillä mm. 14 maan halki laukkujen kanssa. Rungosta innostuspäissäni vedin nitromorsella kaikki lakat ja tarrat pois. Taru päättyi 2011 varkauteen Pikku-Huopalahdesta, josta en päässyt yli vieläkään! Pitäisi varmaan ebayta ruveta kytistämään entisöintiprojektin ajatuksella.
> 
> Hieno pyörä ilman ajan kultaustakaan!



Älä Vesa vielä etsi.. Hae ensin 2danger vaikka pitkäksi viikonlopuksi Espoosta lainaan, niin karisee ajan kultaamat pilvireunaiset muistikuvat :Hymy:

----------


## Jenkka

Olin tänään vähän pitemmällä iltalenkillä. Ajantajun kadotettuani löysin itseni näistä maisemista ja tunnelmista....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stibe

Jos pikkuhiljaa olisin tyytyväinen kokoonpanoon. Kaksi rikki mennyttä Reverbiä riitti ja nyt mennään kiinteällä tolpassa kunnes markkinoille tulee jokin varmempi ratkaisu. Painoa kokoonpanolla 11,98kg.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Jos pikkuhiljaa olisin tyytyväinen kokoonpanoon. Kaksi rikki mennyttä Reverbiä riitti ja nyt mennään kiinteällä tolpassa kunnes markkinoille tulee jokin varmempi ratkaisu. Painoa kokoonpanolla 11,98kg.



Cannondale 💕

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

Pursuit...takakiekko 622,etukiekko 584 vanhasta maitokärrystä...

----------


## Tank Driver

No mutta tällä herralla on siistiä pyörää! Lisää!

----------


## kalamies

https://goo.gl/photos/UzKMpyYmZYacRHxHA
Keltanokan eka pyörä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kalamies

Oon vissiin niin alottelija etten osaa laittaa edes kuvaa..

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Keltanokan eka pyörä

----------


## brilleaux

> Kaksi rikki mennyttä Reverbiä riitti ja nyt mennään kiinteällä tolpassa kunnes markkinoille tulee jokin varmempi ratkaisu. Painoa kokoonpanolla 11,98kg.



No se varmempi on markkinoilla. Ollu jo pitkään.  :Hymy: 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb...post-blacklite

----------


## brilleaux

Spessu on löytänyt kaverin. Ja Fatboyn kokoonpano vihdoin kaiketi hakenut lopullisen kuosinsa.



EDIT: Huomioikaa väärin asennettu takakumi. Ja kärryn pinnaheijastimet näemmä tehtaan jäljiltä miten sattuu. 
Muutoksena kenties vielä läskirenkaat kärryyn. Ja pinnaheijastimiksi samat kuin Fatboyssa.

----------


## Niksi

Tänään toi kusti tuollaisen. Hyvältä tuntuu, ainakin ensimmäisten polkujen jälkeen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Spessu on löytänyt kaverin. Ja Fatboyn kokoonpano vihdoin kaiketi hakenut lopullisen kuosinsa.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: . 
> Muutoksena kenties vielä läskirenkaat kärryyn. Ja pinnaheijastimiksi samat kuin Fatboyssa.



Kärryyn ehdottomasti läskirenkaat!  Voi että kyyditettävällä on hienot kyydit alhaisilla paineilla,varmaan sama kuin pihakeinussa kesällä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Semmonen.. komeesti kulki Makkarajärven poluilla vaikka aika pirun mutaista olikin (huuhtelin pahimmat pois järvessä ennen kuvaa..)

----------


## Jhelen

Uudet ketjut  :Hymy:  huollettu ja puunattu.näyttää melkeen uudelta.

----------


## thomic

Ribble TT -rungon ympärille kasattu fixi.

----------


## noniinno

^Löysän ketjun syndrooma? Stemmillä on nousukulmaa enemmän kuin julkisessa esittämisessä sallitaan. Jos nyt väkisin tuosta yrittää huomautettavaa kaivaa. Ajaisin ehdottomasti!!

----------


## thomic

> ^Löysän ketjun syndrooma? Stemmillä on nousukulmaa enemmän kuin julkisessa esittämisessä sallitaan.



Kuvassa ketju on vielä vähän löysällä. Ketju on kyllä kiristetty jo :Hymy:  Stemmin laitoin pystympään ainakin nyt aluksi :Vink:

----------


## Uomo

Ei oma, mutta kaverille kasasin tollasen työmatkakulkineen.

----------


## Arhipoff

Yks postimyyntipyörä lisää. Vakio setuppi, rengastusjärjestystä myöten

----------


## Arskav

[

----------


## fillaristi88

Turvaliiviksi kutsuvat

----------


## Lammila

Tältä näytti viimeviikolla Åressa...

... ja tältä näyttää nyt:

----------


## juusoj

Tän hetkinen ja ainoa konkeli 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mikk3

> Tältä näytti viimeviikolla Åressa...
> ... ja tältä näyttää nyt:



Sytyn tohon jäykkäperä, 160mm?-keulakomboon  :Hymy:

----------


## Lammila

> Sytyn tohon jäykkäperä, 160mm?-keulakomboon



RS Lyrik RC2 DH 170mm Coil  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sam1_

Täysjäykistelyä Kona Unit 29er

----------


## Finrarang

Kaukoidan vaihtelevaa laatua oleville teille kasattu Masi Evo. Kuvassa olevat polkimet vain "siirtoa" varten kiinni.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeZ

Crossariprojekti "valmistui". 1x11 voimansiirto 42x11-40 välityksillä. 7,95kg polkimineen ajokunnossa. Koeajoa odotellen..

----------


## kauris

Erittäin nätti!

----------


## CamoN

> Crossariprojekti



Hienosti valitut palikat. Oma vielä pöytälaatikossa oleva krossariprojekti tullee koostumaan samanlaisista, ellei tasan samoista, kiekoista ja voimansiirrosta. Muut osat ehkä sitten ulkoasultaan vähän hillitympää, ettei kiinnitä liikaa huomiota maitokaupan parkissa. Vaikka se voi olla turha haave kun on kuitenkin ne Crossmaxit alla.

----------


## MRa

Wau, upee krossari.

----------


## LJL

Pyöräprojektin puolella tuli jo esitettyä kehuja mutta esitetään lisää: kehuja!! Kehuja!! Keh.. Köhööhöh. Joo. On hirwittävän hieno  :Cool:

----------


## LJL

Laitetaan kuraisen Ghostin kuvia Jämiltä, jossa kävin toteamassa että jalat pyörii 2h ja sen jälkeen ei. Mutta pyörää ei ole syyttäminen, päinvastoin se oli suorastaan loistava! Pahoittelen kuvien kokoa ja tekstin laatua.



Hieman dataa..

*1. Runko ja keula
*
Runko: Ghost RT Lector Pro Team
Takaiskari: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Etuhaarukka: DT Swiss XRM 100

*2. Voimansiirto*

Vaihteensiirtäjä: Sram XX Twister Shifter
Takavaihtaja: Sram XX 
Takavaihtajan rissat: Hope
Keskiö: Sram GXP Pressfit
Kammet: Sram XX1 Q156
Eturatas: Sram 32t Direct Mount
Takapakka: Sram XX 10sp 11-36
Ketju: Sram PC-1091R 10sp
Vaihdevaijeri: Jagwire Mountain Pro Shift 
Ketjuohjuri: ShiftUp 
Polkimet: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3

*3. Jarrut*

Jarrut: Formula R1
Jarrulevyt: Formula 160mm

*4. Kiekot*

Kehät: Stan’s ZTR Alpine
Pinnat: DT Swiss Aerolite
Nippelit: Alumiini
Navat: DT Swiss 190 Centerlock
Pikalinkut: DT Swiss RWS 15/9mm
Renkaat: Onza Canis 26x2,25"

*5. Muut osat*

Ohjaustanko: 3T Flat Team Carbon 9° 740mm
Ohjainkannatin:  3T Arx Team 6° 80mm 
Ohjainlaakeri: Ritchey WCS
Käpy: Carbon-Ti X-Plug Expander 
Satulatolppa: 3T Stylus-25 Carbon 350mm
Satulaklemmari: Carbon-Ti X-Clamp 34,9mm
Satula: Tune Komm-Vor Carbon
Gripit: ESI Chunky

Paino: 9,55kg (ilman kuraa)

Muutamia poimintoja yksityiskohdista.. Ohjaamoratkaisu ja "uhkapeli" isomman runkokoon kanssa osoittautuivat lopulta todella onnistuneeksi projektiksi. Hankin siis vaakaputken pituudelta sentin pidemmän ja aavistuksen korkeamman rungon kuin edellinen Canyonin 26" täysjousto. Nykymuodin mukaan laitoin lyhyemmän stemmin ja leveämmän stongan. Tuntuma oli 740mm stongalla ja 80mm stemmillä todella mukava ja tasapainoinen omaan makuun, sen ainoan kunnon lenkin perusteella jonka olen tällä ajanut eli Jämillä. Stemmi on pakko olla miinuskulmassa, tai menee painopiste liian korkealle. Ritcheyn ohjainlaakerin kansi sai niskaansa aimo annoksen Motonetin mustaa kilikalia syystä että ei sopinut mun mielestä decalsit kokonaisuuteen. Maalausjälki ei ole aivan yhtä hieno kuin Syntacen kävynkorkissa, mutta riittävä.



ESI:n punaiset Chunkyt näyttivät aluksi aivan vaaleanpunaisilta mutta ajaminen onneksi tummentaa  :Hymy:  Uudet Formulan R1:t tuottivat takajarrun osalta pettymyksen, kun toinen mäntä on niin jumissa ettei sitä saatu herkistymään. Täytyy miettiä mitä sen kanssa tekisi. Etujarru toimii loistavasti, tuntuma paljon tehokkaampi kuin esim. Avidin XX.  



Edessä on tämän projektin teknisesti eriskummallisin viritys, Kanadasta Western Motorsports -nimisestä firmasta tilattu ja Fillariosassa asennettu 15mm läpiakselikonversio DT Swissin 190 -etunavalle. DT Swiss ei siis valmista konversiokittiä nykyään 15mm akselillekin valmistettavan 180 Ceramicin edeltäjälle, mutta googlaamalla löysin toiselta puolelta maapalloa jonkun propellihattutehtaan, joka noita kötöstää. Toimii kuin junan vessa, ja tukevuuden lisäys etupäässä on 9mm pikalinkkuun verrattuna huomattava. Rengasvalintakin osui aivan nappiin, Onzan Canikset ovat aivan loistavat ja hyvin rullaavat kumit. Joitakin skinwallit kuulemma yrjöttää  :Hymy:  DT Swissin keulan säätöjen kanssa en päässyt ihan sinuiksi ennen kisaa, täytyy katsoa rauhassa uudemman kerran paineet ja rebound-säädöt.



Tunen Komm-Vor on juuri niin eroottinen kokemus takapuolen alla kuin mitä arvelinkin  :Cool:  3T:n satulatolpan piti olla yhteensopiva ovaalikiskojen kanssa, mutta niin vain meni asentaminen dremelöinnin puolelle... Lopputulos kuitenkin erinomainen. Aika alas sai laittaa 350mm tolpan, jälkikäteen ajatellen 270mm versiokin olisi riittänyt.



DT Swissin takaiskari oli ihan kelvollinen kokemus, joskin progressiota puuttuu esim. Fox RP23:seen verrattuna.. Ainakin se on kevyt ja jos hajoaa, niin sillä voi harjoitella keihäänheittoa. Lock-out todellakin lukitsee iskarin kivikovaksi, mikä oli Jämillä hyvä. Takapään geometria on Ghostissa mielestäni todella onnistunut, erittäin tukeva joka suuntaan eikä keinu polkiessa liikaa. Jousituksen liike iskarilla 50mm ja taka-akselilla 100mm.



Voimasiirtopuolella 10sp XX-grippari, -takavaihtaja ja -pakka tulivat edellisestä jäykkäperäisestä pyörästä. Kampiosastolle tuli uutuutena 156mm Q-factorin XX1-kammet, jotka tuntuvat aivan loistavilta verrattuna aikaisempien maastureiden 166-168mm leveyteen. Tuntuma on kuin krossarilla ajaisi. 32t eturieska on ihan ok kompromissi, raskaimmalla välitys riittää vauhdeissa noin 35km/h tasolle ja sitten menee liian vatkaamiseksi. Kevein välitys on riittävän kevyt varmasti Tahkollekin. Jos taakse saisi esim. 11-40 kymppipakan, voisi etulimpun kokoa suurentaa. Koska takavaihtaja ei ole type 2 -mallinen, käytän varmuuden vuoksi ShiftUpin ketjunohjuria. Mielenrauhaa se ainakin tuo, ja saattaa seivata jossain pahassa paikassa tippumiselta. Crank Brothersin Munanhakkaajat saivat tähän pyörään 3mm eli isoimmat contact sleevet, ja Laken kengillä erittäin tarkka sovitus. Sopii hyvin kisapyörään.



Joidenkin pyörissä on ehtaan pro-henkeen oma nimi ja siniristilippu... Joidenkin pyörässä lukee:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kaikki yksityiskohdat näyttää sen verran pitkään tuumituilta ja osat niin laadukkailta että toi on kyllä todella ammattimiehen raaseri.  
Aika montaa pyörää pitää ajella ja useampi täpärikin täytyy kokeilla että tollanen hankitaan. Tai osataan hankkia.

Sehän tuossa, niinkuin vähän sanoitkin,  on vikana että kaluston syyksi ei oikein voi laittaa mitään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jäätävää kamaa LJL:ltä! Hemmetin hienoa jälkeä sekä fillari että sen esittely.

----------


## TheMiklu

Mahtavaa tarinointia ja hyvät kuvat hienosta fillarista.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## ratikka

Speccu sai punaista ylle ja uutta kiekkoa alle.

----------


## LJL

> Jäätävää kamaa LJL:ltä! Hemmetin hienoa jälkeä sekä fillari että sen esittely.



Mieltä lämmittää jos legendaarisen pyöränrakentelijan mieltä lämmittää!  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

FreeZillä upea Fossa. 

Ylikuntomiehellä jäätävän hieno Ghost. Mitään näistä tajua, mutta silti tuosta olen ymmärtäväni että pyörän speksannut on tiennyt mitä tekee. 

Ratikan Tarmac on hieno väritystä myöten.

Hurjaa settiä tällä sivulla.

----------


## Hambo

Ahh... vihdoinkin sain hankintua menevämmän vehkeen Larunpyörästä

----------


## PeeHoo

Vein Rose X-Lite XRS-3000:n mäkeen. Tai oikeastaan useampaankin.

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

80`s Colnago Esamexico fiksi.Challenge Paris-Roubaix open tubular ja Strada Bianca tuubi,n.31mm mitattu leveys vanteilla.

----------


## Niksi

Syksy tulee, oletko valmis? 
Lukkoa tulee pidettyä tuossa vain koulumatkoilla. Muuten kulkee repussa tai vaijerilukolla.
Lokarien sovitusta siis. Pidetään vielä näin aurinkoisilla keleillä irti, mutta ainakin löytyy mokomat.

----------


## Grandi66

Melkein valmis vain lokarit ja tarakka puuttuu. Di2 vaihteet nestejarruilla.

----------


## Grandi66

Melkein valmis vain lokarit ja tarakka puuttuu. Di2 vaihteet nestejarruilla.

----------


## ilaril

Upea tandemi!

----------


## slow

Grandilla mahtava kulkine. Apukuskikin löytynyt?

----------


## Grandi66

Yks pilotti löytynyt.

----------


## Hääppönen

Peukkua Grandin filolle!

----------


## ristopee

> Ahh... vihdoinkin sain hankintua menevämmän vehkeen Larunpyörästä



Anteeksi off-topic, mutta Larun pyörästä sramin osia? o_O

----------


## Premnas

Hemmetin upea tandemi Grandilla!

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Upea tandemi!



Ja mitähän upeeta siinä on? Aikamoinen hökötys minun mielestäni.

----------


## Grandi66

Herra on hyvä ja tekee paremman jos osaa.

----------


## Hambo

> Anteeksi off-topic, mutta Larun pyörästä sramin osia? o_O



Jep. Semmotteen menivät myymään. Onko outo lintu vai??

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Heh, jos kuvasta poistaisi nuo kypärät sun muut häiriötekijät ja katsoisi taustaksi jonkun avaran peltomaiseman, niin tuo vaikutelma matontamppaustelineestä poistuisi ja kaikki vaivannäkö hienoine teknisine yksityiskohtineen pääsisi esille. Aika ilmava istuin takimmaiselle voimakoneelle.

----------


## ilaril

> Ja mitähän upeeta siinä on? Aikamoinen hökötys minun mielestäni.



En kiellä etteikö sinulla saisi olla mielipiteitä, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä etteikö minun olisi se ainut oikea.

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

80`s Colnago Master.Pääosin Campagnolo Corsa Recordia.Challenge Paris-Roubaix 27mm tuubit.

----------


## paternoster

Huh huh, onpahan taas puhdasta pyöräpornoa. Runkokoko taitaa olla luokkaa hirvi.

----------


## N-K

Tuli putsattua fillari, joten otin samalla pari räpsyä. Klikkaamalla tulee toisesta kulmasta kuva.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Tuli putsattua fillari, joten otin samalla pari räpsyä. Klikkaamalla tulee toisesta kulmasta kuva.



Tuo on kyllä hallittu kokonaisuus!

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

[IMG]http://aijaa.com/9OTy0b[/IMG]  [IMG]http://aijaa.com/sWjjaY[/IMG]

Tälläistä projektia meneillään. Voimansiirtoa täytyy vielä päivittää jarrujen mukana. Yhteensopivuus voikin olla mielenkiintoinen taisto kun +20 vuotta vanhaa tandemia alkaa päivitellä. Pakassa oli käytössä ainakin joku shimanon erilainen pakka-avain. Jarrut tekisi mieli vaihtaa vielä kunnollisiin V-jarruihin, mutta takana oleva orkkistarakka on niin kapee ettei taakse taida sopia muu kuin cantilever. Kulkee yllättävän komeasti  ja pienillä pintakäsittelyillä sai ihmeitä aikaan.

----------


## Uomo

> 80`s Colnago Master.Pääosin Campagnolo Corsa Recordia.Challenge Paris-Roubaix 27mm tuubit.



Mitkä kahvat?

----------


## KnuutV

Tumpu.... Eikäku fillari vuorella. Trommsa Floya 638m ja melkein saman verran alas.

Uutta osaa:
-Tanko (Canyon hiilikuitu) 760mm 15mm nousua, vakautti menoa kivikoissa

Muuten on vaihdettu: dropperi, etukiekon kehä, takakiekon vapaaratas, keulaan yläjalat ja sisuskalut, alempi ohjainlaakeri...

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

> Mitkä kahvat?



Kahvat ovat Chorus/Athena osastoa.Tolppa on Chorus.Jarrut 80-luvun puolivälin Super Recordit vanhemman version pyöreäpäisellä mutterilla.Loput Campagnolon osat ovat Corsa Recordia.

Rungon koko keskeltä keskelle mittoina on 62,5 pystyyn ja 59 vaakaan.

----------


## Hambo

Rattoisa kesäinen aamureissu cuben kanssa

----------


## Niksi

Tällänen it-kanuuna löytyi nyppylän päältä.

----------


## JackOja

^onko tuo se huippukiva 88?

----------


## Nana

Laitetaas varastetusta Marlinista vielä tuunattuna tunnelmakuvat. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nana

Lukitse joustosi ja vaihtees, muru, ettei ne vaihda,
ei voron tarvitse ajaa jos ei se varkautta kaihda.

----------


## J T K

> Laitetaan kuraisen Ghostin kuvia Jämiltä, jossa kävin toteamassa että jalat pyörii 2h ja sen jälkeen ei. Mutta pyörää ei ole syyttäminen, päinvastoin se oli suorastaan loistava! Pahoittelen kuvien kokoa ja tekstin laatua.
> 
> Hieman dataa..



LJL:n Ghostille täydet pisteet, kiitos postauksesta ja kuvista! Hieno Lehtori!

----------


## Miki-

"Pyöräni" -kuva.

----------


## Premnas

^ Oi vau miten kirkas tuo ylin pyörä! Kun oman pyörän maalipinta kuluu liian huonoksi niin taidanpa pläjäyttää sen maalattavaksi ja mikäs sen parempi kuin joku oikein räikeä väri esim. turkoosi tai neonvihreä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## WetWillie

Malmgårdin Panimolla

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n Ghostille täydet pisteet, kiitos postauksesta ja kuvista! Hieno Lehtori!



Kiitos kehuista! Hieman emotionaalisesti meni muutamat osavalinnat näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna, mutta hyvä jos lopputuloksesta ei tullut hirveän mauton. Yleisesti olen sitä mieltä että on pyöräsikuvapostauksissa on hyvä olla sopivassa suhteessa retoriikkaa ja erotiikkaa, siihen tähdätään  :Hymy:

----------


## jeijei

Vielä kun saisi garminille telineen...



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## PK1

^Jos Batman ajaisi polkupyörällä niin voisin kuvitella sen ajavan juuri tuollaisella. Ihanan synkkää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Batmanilla ei varmaan olisi tuota satulalaukkua. Kun sillä on se härpäkevyö.

----------


## kmw

Onko enempi spoileri kuin laukku? On Pähee!

----------


## MRa

Juhuu, upee on batmanpyörä.  Laukku kieltämättä spoilaa kokonaisuuden.  Varmaan vähempikin riittäis ;-) Tai ainakin kuvauksen ajaksi veke.

----------


## rengel



----------


## o55i

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jaa eipä näy sittenkään kuvat... no laitetaan sitten linkkeinä.



Saat anteeksi kun viestisaldo on vielä yksinumeroinen, mutta vinkkinä kerrottakoon, että audiovideotason edessä fillarin kuvaamista pidetään vähän mauttomana. Poikkeuksena on trainerissa kiinni olevat hien polttamat treenipyörät. :Nolous: 

Mutta hienot pyörät sulla silti on.

----------


## MRa

> 



Miksiköhän nää näkyy mulla heti kun vaan laitan quoten...?   Juu, hienot pyörät, mutta vähän levoton tausta toisaan ;-)

----------


## frp

^Giant Propel vaatii aerokiekot.

----------


## amip

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rengel

> ^Giant Propel vaatii aerokiekot.



Joo aerokiekot on ollut jo hetken speksauksessa ja värien puolesta vahvana ehdokkaana on Dt Swiss RC 55 SPLINE C. Myös valkoinen Flite Flow-satula on harkinnassa. Pitäähän nyt pyörään saada zen ja estetiikka kuntoon.

----------


## TPP

> Malmgårdin Panimolla



Viva l’Italia liberata e redenta!

----------


## WetWillie

> Viva l’Italia liberata e redenta!

----------


## Subzero

Retro-Finlandia tuli mentyä tällaisella Diamondback Topangalla (1995). Ei ihan alkuperäiskuntoinen enää.

----------


## Subzero

Ja tässä tuoreemmat maastopyörät tolpalla:


BMC fourstroke FS02 (2014)


BMC teamelite TE02 (2015)

----------


## Plus

> Cervelo



Pointsit Bora Ultrista ja 2015 Campasta. Kerrankin Cervelo ilman perus-FFWD-Tufo-Rotor-settiä...

----------


## LJL

Subzerolla retorisia maastureita

----------


## Artsi

Sen verta tulee lueskeltua tätäkin foorumia, että kai sitä voisi viimein kirjoittaa ensinmäisen viestin. Muiden hienoista pyöristä innostuneena putsasin oman ykköspyörän ja räpsäsin pari kuvaa. Pidemmät työmatkat, muksujen kuskaukset ja hyviajelut tulee hoidettua tällä. 



Keskustassa ajelut hoituu tällä, joskin jarrut ja takaratas on vaihtunut kuvan ottamisen jälkeen.

----------


## o55i

> Pointsit Bora Ultrista ja 2015 Campasta. Kerrankin Cervelo ilman perus-FFWD-Tufo-Rotor-settiä...



Tänks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Anaxagore

Musta on jotenkin kiva väri. Tässä oma Madone.

----------


## VitaliT

Teknisesti sanoen musta ei ole väri, vaan värin puute. Kuitenkin on ainoa toimiva värivaihtoehto. :Cool:

----------


## Jake_Kona

"Valkoinen on uusi musta. Musta mustakaan paha ole"
Ja sellaisen saan vain jos ostan uuden pyörän. Mitä ei näköpiirissä ole havaittavissa. Viitti tähän enää laittaa omista iän ikuisista vanhan mallin pyöristä kuvaa. Ne on vaan metallia ja tollai.

----------


## japoo

Vanhasta jäykkäperä OMS:sta hajos runko ja se sai toimia (osa)elintenluovuttajana Pivotille. Samalla siirryttiin 2x10=>1x11. Eli runko Pivot 429 Carbon L-koossa, XTR:n jarrut ja kammet, XT:n vaihtaja ja DT Swissin kiekot. Painoa polkimien kanssa 11,1kg...

Täytyy sanoo että nyt on pyörä nopeampi kuin kuski :Hymy: ...

----------


## kmw

^ oooooooooh!

----------


## Stinky

Liekö onnistuu facebookista linkittää kuvaa tänne foorumille? Näkyy(kö)? Palautetaan Pivotin kuolaajat takaisin "tylsään tusinatavaraan".
Uusi jakkara paikallaan, huomattavasti parempi tuo Flite kun alkup. Trail malli. Finlandia jäi väliin kun tuli pikaflunssa, tänään kuitenkin pääsi jo pienen pyrähdyksen ajamaan ja pitihän se napata kuva laitteesta!

----------


## Pumafi

On tuo japoon Pivot vaan hieno!

----------


## Jaso

C40 viimein valmis eeppisten projektirakenteluiden jälkeen. Loistava ajaa. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

Hienon näköinen runko ja varmana hyvä ajaa!

Mites tuo tankonauhan värivalinta onnistui niinku omasta mielestäsi?

----------


## Falconi

Tuli sitten kuitenkin hankittua Ghost:

----------


## MPS

^^^ Hieno! C-40 kulkee tosi pehmeästi.. jaa, no,ehkä kuitenkin valkoiset/siniset/mustat tankonauhat?

----------


## LJL

> Tuli sitten kuitenkin hankittua Ghost



Oujees!! Hieno. Ja hienoa, että joku muukin ajaa Ghostilla. Mistä ostit?

----------


## Falconi

> Oujees!! Hieno. Ja hienoa, että joku muukin ajaa Ghostilla. Mistä ostit?



Raisposta ostin, vaimolle tuli samalla spessun hybridipyörä niin sai mielestäni kohtuu könttähinnalla.

----------


## Jaso

> Mites tuo tankonauhan värivalinta onnistui niinku omasta mielestäsi?



Heh, arvasin että tämä jakaa mielipiteitä. Kuvasta näkyy huonosti mutta samaa vihreän sävyä on rungossa. Ainakin toistaiseksi tykkään valinnasta ja saahan tuon vaihdettua jos kyllästyy.

----------


## LJL

> Raisposta ostin, vaimolle tuli samalla spessun hybridipyörä niin sai mielestäni kohtuu könttähinnalla.



Jaajaa, en tiennytkään että noita saa suomestakin. Itse ostin nahkahousujen maasta josta kyllä myös saa edullisesti. Hienoja pyöriä, todella eri tasoa viimeistely kuin esim. Känyön.

----------


## noniinno

^Kärkkäiseltä diilaavat noita myös, jopa pullukkaa.

----------


## IncBuff

Mun mielestä Kärkkäisellä oli Haibikeä eikä Ghostia, mutta voin olla väärässä jälleen kerran.

----------


## Moska

Kärkkäinen on lopettanut Ghostin myynnin. Oma hybridi on viimeisiä mitä oli keväällä jäljellä ja oli sopivasti poistossa

----------


## wanhus



----------


## Nana

^ x 6
Kyllä se vihreäkin siihen varmasti sopii jos siinä rungossakin on vihreää. Ei tosiaan kuvasta kovin hyvin erotu, mutta näkyyhän siellä jopa vaalenpunaista tms. Itse suosin usein kirkkaampia värejä mustan sijaan jos tuunailen ja siksi itsekin laittaisin tuohon joko sinistä, valkoista tai ehkä jopa tuota vihreää.

----------


## zander

> Heh, arvasin että tämä jakaa mielipiteitä. Kuvasta näkyy huonosti mutta samaa vihreän sävyä on rungossa. Ainakin toistaiseksi tykkään valinnasta ja saahan tuon vaihdettua jos kyllästyy.



Kyllästy äkkiä nii komistuu kovasti  :Hymy:  Mustaa nauhaa tilalle.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Musta on jotenkin kiva väri.



Musta ei ole hiilikuidussa kiva väri, musta on järkevä väri.

----------


## mehtä

> Oujees!! Hieno. Ja hienoa, että joku muukin ajaa Ghostilla. Mistä ostit?



Kyllä täällä muitakin Ghostilla ajavia on. Itellä -10 vuosimallin RT Lector ja tietenkin 26". Seuraava Ghosti voiski sitte olla http://www.ghost-bikes.com/fileadmin...CK_WHITE_V.png  No jos ei ihan tuo niin pykälä tai pari huonommilla palikoilla.

----------


## rocksted



----------


## LJL

> Kyllä täällä muitakin Ghostilla ajavia on. Itellä -10 vuosimallin RT Lector ja tietenkin 26". Seuraava Ghosti voiski sitte olla http://www.ghost-bikes.com/fileadmin...CK_WHITE_V.png  No jos ei ihan tuo niin pykälä tai pari huonommilla palikoilla.



Hienoa, kyllä meitä on!! (kolme)  :Leveä hymy:  Omasta 26" Lehtorista oli tuossa muutama sivu takaperin kuvia. Itse voisin harkita tätä seuraavaksi http://www.ghost-bikes.com/en/bikes-...ail/amr-10-lc/

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Musta ei ole hiilikuidussa kiva väri, musta on järkevä väri.



Pyh. Musta on nopein väri.

Otin viime viikonloppuna purkin asennusjuomaa ja kasailin nurkista löytyneitä romuja yhteen mustaan läjään. Aivan hyvä siitä tuli, vaikka onkin antiikkista nelikanttikeskiötä, 2x9 -voimansiirtoa, 140-millistä jarrulevyä ja muuta jo tuhoon tuomittua tavaraa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Heh, arvasin että tämä jakaa mielipiteitä. Kuvasta näkyy huonosti mutta samaa vihreän sävyä on rungossa. Ainakin toistaiseksi tykkään valinnasta ja saahan tuon vaihdettua jos kyllästyy.



Ei, ei. Pyörä pitää ilman muuta rakentaa muita varten, ei itseään varten  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Ei, ei. Pyörä pitää ilman muuta rakentaa muita varten, ei itseään varten



Yleensä kehotetaan muita itkemään tyynyynsä, mutta tässä tankoteippiasiassa samoin kuin skinwall-rengasasioissa, voidaan kehottaa oksentamaan pussilakanaansa

----------


## Iglumies

> Pyh... kasailin nurkista löytyneitä romuja ... siitä tuli, vaikka onkin antiikkista ... tuhoon tuomittua tavaraa.



Ja varmaan vielä huono ajettavakin, vielä kun vaihdat nuo räikeät teipit cresteistä, niin ehkä siitä vielä jotain...

oho, tulikin vahinkossa kuva flow-teipeistä, mutta on mulla samannäköset cresteissäkin

----------


## kalleA

Hieno Kona tossa ylempänä.

----------


## MRa

Hieno "jämäcruzi".  Mä kun tyhmänä oon myyny osia...  Mutta kyllä noi notubesin teipit pitää minunkin mielestä irrottaa, saman tein omille Flown teipeille.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> räikeät teipit cresteistä







> notubesin teipit pitää minunkin mielestä irrottaa



Kiitoksia kommenteista! Samaa itsekin mietin, mutta ihan vielä en hyökkää teippien kimppuun. Kunhan saan vähän aikaa ja rauhaa sulkeutua säätämöön, niin teipit katoavat ja samalla ehkä myös tuo ärsyttävä alumiinin kiilto noista kehistä...  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

> Kiitoksia kommenteista! Samaa itsekin mietin, mutta ihan vielä en hyökkää teippien kimppuun. Kunhan saan vähän aikaa ja rauhaa sulkeutua säätämöön, niin teipit katoavat ja samalla ehkä myös tuo ärsyttävä alumiinin kiilto noista kehistä...



Hieno on! Tuleeko siitä nyt sitten Batmannin maasturi?

----------


## kukavaa

> Pyh. Musta on nopein väri.



Musta on synkin väri. Punainen on nopein.

----------


## Mika K

Siinä teille väriä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SotkuPekka

Jos toi olis musta, niin oishan se vähän tylsä.

----------


## VanhaPate

Tämä on ollut täällä aikaisemminkin mutta nyt alkaa varmaan olemaan lopullisessa kokoonpanossa. Pikkasen värikoodausta ja muutoksia voimansiirrossa eli Wolf Tooth Componentsin elliptinen direct mount 30t eturatas ja saman firman 42 hampainen iso ratas takana.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tyämatka, kauppapyörä, krävel krinderi yms.

 Surly Straggler

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Oi kun kaaaunis  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Kauhian värikäs. 
Miullon tommone:

----------


## seppony

Whiten maasturista piti tuunata CrossHybrid kun tuli tyhmyyksissään myytyä Cyclocrossari. Toisaalta Wanha ukko on niin kipiä ettei pysty kyyristelemään ja tällä pystymmällä vielä saa heitettyä pidempiä lenkkejä. Tuli mieleinen ja jos pitää poiketa tieltä niin se muuttuu nopeasti maasturiksikin. Pikku viimeistelyä jäi vielä huomiselle kun pitää kiekoista tarrat poistaa ja vaihtaa 32 eturattaan myötä 1X10 vaihteisto.

----------


## twentyniner

[IMG]Untitled by Kimmo Kolmonen, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## Tank Driver

Hienoja vehkeitä sivu täynnällänsä, mutta viimeisin varasti söyn. Uuh!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Noniin, kaima tyhjensi pajatson. Voi lähteä kotiin. HIENO!

----------


## slow

On nimittäin. On.

----------


## miku80

Fuse Expert ensilennolla..

----------


## Nana

^ Makee, harmi kun ei Spessu taida tehdä 27.5" jäykkäperiä, tai oli niissä edullisemmissa joitain malleja, mutta lieneekö nuo paremmat 29" kaikki.
Hienoja oli muillakin, Santa Cruzit yms, wau.

----------


## miku80

Tuo Fuse on 27.5" vaikkakin plussa versio.. Löytyy myös naisille oma versio Ruze.. Löytyy myös perus jäykkäperä Jynx..

----------


## N-K

Hyvältä näyttää Fuse. Tuntuuko toi vielä ketteryydeltään 29" veroiselta? Vai jopa paremmalta?

----------


## miku80

Aikast samoissa mennään jos vertaan omaan 29 enduroon.. Ei ainakaan kankeemmalta tunnu kun taittaa tiukempaan käännökseen vaikka enska on l-koko ja tuo fuse xl raamilla..

----------


## amip

Mondraker Finalist Pro SL 29"

----------


## seppony

Walko 275 Lite

----------


## eetu.sulo

Tuollainen Jekyll vaikuttaa Kepolassa. 

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Sama paikka taas, kalustus vaihtunut.

----------


## Plus

Vanhan Krossarin ulkoiluttaminen on niin harvinaista että piti oikein kuva ottaa:

----------


## klemola



----------


## slow

> Jäykkimö



Yritykset naamioida pyörän funktionaalinen tyylikkyys halvalla sohvanromulla epäonnistuivat jälleen.

----------


## ilaril

Nyt olisi Kanjoni aikalailla kunnossa. Muutoksina alkuperäiseen 1x10 sramin direct mount 32t-rattaalla ja grip shiftillä. Gripeiksi valikoitui odi:n rogue 90mm ja 130mm versioina (sinisillä pannoilla, toistaiseksi ainaskin). Polkimet ehkä vielä.

----------


## skott

Onks toi kuva nyt siltä uudelta Ylläs-Levi-reitiltä? Näyttää aivan mahtavalta, niin maisemat ku Kanjoniki!

----------


## NikHa

Kukaksen päältähän tuo näyttäs olevan.

----------


## ilaril

Kukaksen päältä juu, eli sen Ylläs-Levi reitin "alkunousu".

----------


## phebis

N

Lähetetty minun K01E laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jumo

> Kukaksen päältä juu, eli sen Ylläs-Levi reitin "alkunousu".



Tai siis Äkäslompolo-Levi reitin "alkunousu", fillarireitti lähtee Ylläsjärvestä, joten eka nousu heti sieltä Ylläksen ja Keskisen laen välistä.

Radon Slide 7.0 Ylläsjärven nousussa Lauantain aamu-usvassa.

----------


## val0

Kinesis Crosslight Pro 6 palvelee gravel grinding, cyclocross ja randonneur fillarina. Erityisen tyytyväinen olen SRAM X9 type 2 vaihtajan, avid BB7 Road jarrujen ja Force kahvojen yhteistoimintaan. Välitykset ovat maantiepyörään verrattuna leppoiset - edessä 50/34 ja takana 12-32. Toimii myös talvella, mutta silloin usein käytössä on sinkula/fixi ihan vaan vaivattomuuden takia. Wilieriin verrattuna on painava. Lokarit ovat hiekkateillä aivan ehdottomat. Etulokariin pitäisi vielä rakennella pidennystä. Renkaat on tällähetkellä Vittoria Cross XN PRO:t. Melko ok sekakäytössä, mutta eivät erityisesti loista millään osa-alueella. Ensi kesäksi voisi harkita Continental TopContact II -renkaita. Talvisinkulaan voisi sitten kokeilla Continental TopContact Winter II... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mika K

Se olis sitten syyskausi tullut Kongallakin eli maantiespedut vaihtui poies ja kumeksiin tuli hieman kuviota kehiin samalla, kun lokarit poistuivat. Jos vielä jossain vaiheessa laittais pykälää tai paria tuhdimpaa kumesta alle ja ottais laukkukiinnikkeet jne poies, niin se olis sorateiden ja helppojen polkujen lisäksi jotain krossihommiakin..

----------


## juspo

Työmatkapyörä, on-one dirty disco ultegran osilla. Arkikäytössä on vielä takalokari sekä stemmi on 80mm, tuossa se on vielä 100mm,

----------


## mkpaa

"Heidän pyöriensä kuvat". Tein Flickriin kokoelman pyörien kuva -albumeistani. https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...7655737320613/

Mukana tämän vuoden Transcontinental race ja Paris-Brest-Paris.

----------


## Iglumies

Nomadiin välillä musta vieterikeula valkoisen ilmakeulan tilalle.

----------


## DePetri

Ihka uusi Cannondale SuperX Hi-Mod CX1.

----------


## kauris

Cannari on kyllä nätti. Kelpaisi minulle.

----------


## JackOja

Mikä noiden jarruletkuissa olevien putkimaisten mötiköiden tarkoitus on?

----------


## IncBuff

> Mikä noiden jarruletkuissa olevien putkimaisten mötiköiden tarkoitus on?



Se on vissiin tälläinen https://www.sram.com/sram/road/techn...ajig-sram-road elikkä jonkin sortin pikaliitin jolla letkun voi vetää vaikka raamin sisään ilman ilmaustarvetta.

----------


## viskaali

Lisää 1x11 cyclocrossareta

----------


## LJL

Kunnon krossarierotiikkaa!! Sekä Cannondale että BMC. Onko viskaalilla useampikin MFCK:n cuituinen miinusstemmi vai matkustaako sama yksilö aina pyörästä toiseen..?  :Vink:

----------


## Salomo

Carbine varastettiin Italissa ja tällainen Appelsiini tuli nyt talliin tekemään täpärin virkaa. Tarkoitus ajaa tällä vauhdikkaammat ajot, enskakisat, ulkomaanreissut sekä jonkin verran ihan peruslenkkiä Espoo/Hki keskuspuistoissa. Väri ei ole tuota lähelläkään livenä mutta parempaan ei kännykällä ja mun taidoilla pystynyt.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

JackOjalta ostettu semisti mulle iso Charge Plug1 päivitelty omille raajoille, mieltymyksille ja työmatkoille sopivaksi. Nyt kelpaa kurvailla syksyn sateisia työmatkoja.

----------


## Phix174

Toista kaupunkipyöräprojektia voisi aloitella. Tuota Chargea minäkin olen katellut, mutta nyt alkoi kuola valumaan kun näin tämän.

http://www.raispo.fi/polkupyorat/gen...m-725-frameset

Tallissa olisi Apexin kammet, Redin jarrut, Shimanon ylimääräiset kiekot Contin gummeilla, Force-etuvaihtaja ...  että pitikin mennä näkemään tuo runko.

Onkos kellään kokemusta. Ainakin kuvien perusteella työnjälki on aika siistiä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Phix174

Näin se homma on jo lähdössä lapasesta. Tuohon Genesikseen pitää olla deep drop jarrut, mutta tällaiset löytyisi ...  :Leveä hymy:  Tämä ei lupaa hyvää jatkolle (lompakolle)...

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/dia-compe...ake-prod26589/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Phix174

... ja sieltä sitten se kultainen versio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Drontal

> JackOjalta ostettu semisti mulle iso Charge Plug1 päivitelty omille raajoille, mieltymyksille ja työmatkoille sopivaksi. Nyt kelpaa kurvailla syksyn sateisia työmatkoja.



Mitkä nuo lokarit on? Kattelin Chargea itelle työmatka/kauppapyöräksi mut mun silmiin siinä ei ollu eyelettejä lokasuojille ja ehdottomasti tahtoisin kunnolliset täyspitkät suojat talvipyörään.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mitkä nuo lokarit on? Kattelin Chargea itelle työmatka/kauppapyöräksi mut mun silmiin siinä ei ollu eyelettejä lokasuojille ja ehdottomasti tahtoisin kunnolliset täyspitkät suojat talvipyörään.



SKS Chromoplastics 35mm. Takalokari aisoilla, jarrun kiinnikkeellä ja alhaalta nippusiteet molemmin puolin. Etulokari oli vähän työläämpi, koska yläkiinnikkeen reikää piti suurentaa viilaamalla, että jarrun kiinnitys meni sen läpi ja sitten toiselta puolelta piti jättää prikka pois kiinnityksestä. Alas aisat ja niillehän tuossa chargessa on ihan paikat. Noi on kuitenkin siitä helpot lokarit asentaa, että mahtuu vakiojarrujen alta 28mm renkailla ja varmaan vähän isommillakin, kun vaan jaksaa säädellä. Itsekin tykkään yleispyörässä enemmän käytännöllisyydestä, kuin ulkonäöstä ja nyt tuo charge on ainakin omaan käyttööni juuri passeli.

----------


## Phix174

Toiseen kaupunkipyörään laitoin myös SKS Chromoplasticsit. Hyvän näköiset ovat, mutta eivät ehkä kivoimmat asentaa - mm. aisat täytyy lyhentää esim. rautasahalla, mutta jos sitä rautasahaa ei ole just saatavilla, niin sitten jää vähän kesken. Lisäksi aisojen paikalleen saamisen kanssa sai vähän verytellä. Mutta täytyy sanoa, että toi Charge on nyt aika hyvännäköinen käyttöpyörä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Roetoes

> Mutta täytyy sanoa, että toi Charge on nyt aika hyvännäköinen käyttöpyörä.



Chargella on "käyttöpyörämallisto" Grater. Muistuttaa aika paljon ton Plugin lopputulemaa.
http://www.evanscycles.com/search?qu...grater&x=0&y=0

----------


## Juhako

Uusi perheenjäsen, L-kokoinen Yeti SB6c. Näköjään kuvan linkityksen kanssa oli jotain hämminkiä

----------


## pötkö

Singular Gryphon oli sinkulana ja Alfine-jokasäänfillarina, nyt vähän muuta.
Vaan vieläkin maastokelpoinen ja lysti

----------


## Hippo

Perskele, että mie tahdon kans just tuon saman rungon ja pyörän käyttööni. Erittäin hyvä, hyvännäköinen.

----------


## slow

> Griippi



No nyt!

----------


## kalleA

Eipä näy yetin kuva...:/

----------


## kmw

Gryphon on hieno. Myös livenä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

onpas aarnikotka kivan näköinen  :Hymy:  Mutta miten näyttää keula noin jyrkältä, onks se joku optinen harha?

----------


## Shimaani

Hikiällä on luonnonlaitkin erilaisia  :Hymy:

----------


## Nana



----------


## Timppa H

Pötkö vois tulla oktoberfestiin näyttämään kuinka yritysportaat ajetaan komialla käyräsarvisella  :Vink:

----------


## Greycap

Tuollainen kiva kapearenkainen fitnesshybridi kaupunkikäyttöön. Tai jotain.  :Vink:

----------


## T_Kn

Melko veden äärellä sai ajella monesti kauempanakin rannasta viimepäiväisten kelien jälkeen. Pikkuhiljaa alkaa sentään cyclon selästä tullutkin pärjätä kosteammallakin säällä.

----------


## Tepsu

Lähes talvesta asti ihastellut tätä pyörää nähtyäni sen Bikeshopissa. Vasta alkusyksyn alennusmyynnit laittoi vauhtia vihdoinkin koeajoon. Pikainen testi osoitti, että tämä pyörä se vasta leikkisä onkin. Oli viimeinen 2015 Explosif Bikeshopissa kun kävin ostamassa loppukesästä. Tyytyväinen olen kyllä ollut vaikka viisi lenkkiä vasta ehtinyt ajamaan. Ensimmäinen välikoon malli itsellä ja tämä lähtee ennemmin metsään kuin 29.

----------


## noniinno

^Konat on aina hienoja. Erityisesti tuo.

----------


## twentyniner

Jostain syystä tämä Konan välikokokoinen oli ensimmäinen joka kävi myös vannoutuneen isopyörä fanin silmään.

----------


## Tepsu

Vaihdoin kuvat hieman isompiin, kun oli niin suttua olevinaan. Mukava kuulla, että Explosif miellyttää muidenkin silmää. Yllättävän vähän on tästä pyörästä keskustelua ja kuvia ollut. Harmikseni ei ole nyt järkevää kuvaa jatkaa teräksistä Kona teemaa, kun ei Rovesta ole ehtinyt kunnon kuvia ottamaan. Mutta laitetaan kuva siitä, mikä meitä kohta taas odottaa. Kuva talvifillarista, Trek X-Caliber 7 2014

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Tällainen rakentui tyttöystävälle, eli s-kokoinen Cotic Roadrat. Osat varastosta ja puuttuvat sit foxcompista, jonne ulkoistin myös kasauksen --> vanha ja hyväksi todettu resepti  :Hymy: 



Seuraavaks b-kaupan lokarit + jotkut kunnolliset kuraläpät ja se on siinä

----------


## marco1

Retroa elvytetty, takaisin alkuperäiseen ylipitkään kannattimeen ja liian kapeaan tankoon niin johan on kiva ajaa. Vanhassa vara parempi.

----------


## TANUKI

"Nollabudjetin" roskislöytöprojekti alkaa olemaan pikku hiljaa valmis. Etujarru enää kiinni ja pakan tilalle sinkulakittiä sopivan tullessa vastaan. Niin sai taas yksi ruosteinen 70-luvun Tunturi uuden elämän.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Retroa elvytetty, takaisin alkuperäiseen ylipitkään kannattimeen ja liian kapeaan tankoon niin johan on kiva ajaa.



Peukut hienosta pyörästä, mutta onko tosiaan kiva ajaa?  :Hymy:  Mulla on työmatkajyränä Scott Strike vuosituhannen alusta, ja siinäkin on piitkä stemmi ja 50-senttinen tanko. Mutta kiva sillä on ajaa vain hiekkateillä. Kivikossa se on jopa hengenvaarallinen nykyisiin xc-pyöriin verrattuna.  :Hymy:

----------


## V3sku



----------


## Plus

Oon aina tykännyt Timen rungoista niin kasasin illan ratoksi tuollaisen... Näpsäkän tuntuinen peli.



Runko voisi kyllä olla sittenkin pikkuisen isompi, ostakaa joku pois...?

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Tuli haettua retroa viidelläkympillä asemapyöräksi..



Ja tällanen nönnötti tuli suihkun ja muun siistimisen jälkeen. Nyt kelpaa kurvailla assalta duuniin! On muuten nyt Patleetille sopewan kokonen: 24"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Peukut hienosta pyörästä, mutta onko tosiaan kiva ajaa?  Mulla on työmatkajyränä Scott Strike vuosituhannen alusta, ja siinäkin on piitkä stemmi ja 50-senttinen tanko. Mutta kiva sillä on ajaa vain hiekkateillä. Kivikossa se on jopa hengenvaarallinen nykyisiin xc-pyöriin verrattuna.



On se kiva ajaa tietyin rajauksin - jostain syystä lyhyt kannatin ja leveä tanko ei parantanut kivikkoajelua tarpeeksi mutta nopeus helpoilla poluilla katosi kokonaan. Nyt vielä kapeilla 2.0 renkailla ei ehkä edes tarvitse kivikkoja nuohota. 
Toisen pyörä puolikas stemi, 1,5x jousto ja 4-5 astetta loivempi keula tarjoavat sitten toisenlaisia elämyksiä.
Edit: Retro se on tuo uudempikin ratsu, täyttää kohta 5v :eeeeeeek:

----------


## Lyrete

Tuommonen sai uuden kodin eilen. Pitäs noi perverssit sinikylkiset renkaat kyllä vaihtaa kunhan jaksaa, ei sillä ajamaan kehtaa mennä enne kun tulee pampusta.

----------


## J.F

YT Capra.

----------


## Sirkkeli

^Peukku YT:lle, hieno on.

----------


## pturunen

^^YT:n värimaailma on ihq!

----------


## J.F

Itse asiassa olin ensin hankkimassa viher/mustaa mutta tuota sai nopeammin!  :Hymy:   Mutta hyvä että meni näin koska värit miellyttä omaakin silmää!

----------


## JiiÄm

Tosi hieno Time ja Cervélo!

----------


## nall3

En tiedä pitäisikö tämän olla projekteissa, mutta laitetaan tänne.
Edellinen fillari sai toimia osittain elinluovuttajana.

Cube Aim 29 runko
Rockshox Reba RL
Ritchey comp putkiosat (pl.BBB- 80mm stemmi)
Raceface N/W deore crankset
XT shadowplus takavaihtaja
XT 11-36 takapakka
SLX triggeri
Spesialized Phenom -satula
Punaiset Jagwire -vaihdinvaijeri/kuoret
Shimano Deore -jarrut
Mavic Crossone -kiekot (pikalinkut)
Specialized Ground control -kumit tällä hetkellä alla...

Muotipoliisille jo pahoittelut kampien asennosta...
Paino polkimien kanssa 12,17 kg

----------


## antti022

Sisäsiittonen ja jälkeenjääny. Ja vaihteitakin vaa yks.

----------


## J.F

Hieno Inbred!

----------


## location



----------


## kmw

^ ompas nätti, vaikka väärältä puolelta kuvattu ja venttiilit ihan viturallallaan. Pääsimpä sanomaan :Hymy: 

Hieno on Onniwannikin. Onks toi niinq ¼-läski. Mukavan muhkuilta näyttää gumekset.

----------


## antti022

Inbredin RK:t vaan 2,2 leveet. Asettuu kyllä muhkeesti noille American classicin 26mm leveille kiekoille. Tuo kiekkojen profiili myös aika korkea.
Näyttäähän tuo vähän siltä että olkoot vaikka 26+
Kuvan räppäämisen jälkeen kunnon koeajo ja pikkusen tuli penkkiä laskettua ja lyhyempää stemmiä ikävä. Hauska laitos.

----------


## cuppis

^^^Hieno Beone mutta onkos tuo satulatolppa väärin päin?

----------


## Ansis

> ^^^Hieno Beone mutta onkos tuo satulatolppa väärin päin?



Kiinnitin ihan samaan asiaan huomion

----------


## LJL

Vastarantakin ajaa setbackki väärinpäin

----------


## location

> ^^^Hieno Beone mutta onkos tuo satulatolppa väärin päin?



Juu väärin on  :Hymy:

----------


## Sirkkeli

Se on setfront, ihan oikein päin..  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Uusi työmatkakulkine. Ostin ku halvalla sain. Painaa helvetisti, mutta kai tolla nyt ajaa työmatkat ja talven jäillä satunnaisia lenkkejä. Talvella pääpaino kuitenkin läskin ohjaamossa ja kesän lenkeille on kevyempää pyörää.

----------


## kassu_

Crave sai uuet kiekot ja 1x10 vaihteet..

----------


## Tomos

> 



Campaako tuossa on osasarjana? Noita kahvoja siis katselen kun ne menee niin nätisti tangon jatkoksi. Shimanon kahvat ainakin on aina järjettömän kokoisia ja sojottaa minne sattuu...

----------


## kauris

Oisko kuitenkin Sramit. Taitaa se tuossa kammessa ihan lukeakin ja ei nuo kahvatkaan Campagnolo-miehen silmään tarpeeksi tutuilta näytä. Tosin omat Campat ovat vanhempaa mallia kuin nykyisin myynnissä olevat.

----------


## tomibert

Syksyn sumuisia työmatkoja. Attitude '06.

- Tomi

----------


## akpoika

Ostin tuollaisen Focus Mares AX 4.0 DISC ltd 2014 -cyclocrossin :-) Tuolta blogin puolelta tarkempia tietoja ja muitakin kuvia: http://akpojanblogi.blogspot.fi/2015...-hankinta.html

----------


## Halloo halloo

> 



Voehan kehveli. Se on sitten asetettu oman pyörän kuvaamiselle uusi standardi. Lähden etsimään sopivaa valoa.

----------


## location

> Campaako tuossa on osasarjana? Noita kahvoja siis katselen kun ne menee niin nätisti tangon jatkoksi. Shimanon kahvat ainakin on aina järjettömän kokoisia ja sojottaa minne sattuu...



Sram Apex.

----------


## petek



----------


## Saarinen



----------


## Hes-su

Tällainen tuli juuri hommattua. Ensimmäinen maantiefillarini.

----------


## kenkku

Vaikka hybridi on kirosana tällä foorumilla niin laitan kuitenkin kuvan omasta jolla on tää kesä kurvailtu...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jäsen Saarisella on nopeen näköinen bemari...  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Joo on upea Bayerische kaura-Motoren Company!!

----------


## jakkok

Pyörän tyyliin räikeän harmaata

----------


## Jenkka

Poika kasvoi 29-mittaan....isän ja pojan radonit eilen keskuspuistoajelulla

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

Eipä ole tainnut tämä fillari tulla esitellyksi. Pidin edellisen Oltren ulkonäöstä enemmän, mutta hyvinhän se tämäkin kulkee.
(ja jos onkin ollut esillä, niin mm. kompaktikammet on uutta)

----------


## Kemizti

Pole läskipyörä proto..

----------


## Tank Driver

Sehän on ihan oikeassa ympäristössäkin. Tykkään!

----------


## tehaku

> Eipä ole tainnut tämä fillari tulla esitellyksi. Pidin edellisen Oltren ulkonäöstä enemmän, mutta hyvinhän se tämäkin kulkee.
> (ja jos onkin ollut esillä, niin mm. kompaktikammet on uutta)



Aika erikoisessa paikassa tuo akku. Eikös se kerää tuosta kaiken rapan päällensä?

----------


## Pendo

> Singular Gryphon oli sinkulana ja Alfine-jokasäänfillarina, nyt vähän muuta.
> Vaan vieläkin maastokelpoinen ja lysti



Mikäs etutarakka Gryphonissa nököttää? Entäs miten on Shimanon levyt toimineet BB7:n kanssa?

----------


## fiber

> Aika erikoisessa paikassa tuo akku. Eikös se kerää tuosta kaiken rapan päällensä?



Jep, edellisessä oli paremmin rungon päällä. Ei kylläkään ole imaissut vettä/rapaa sisään.
Ehkä heillä sitten saadaan seuraavaan runkoversioon integroitu.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Jep, edellisessä oli paremmin rungon päällä. Ei kylläkään ole imaissut vettä/rapaa sisään.
> Ehkä heillä sitten saadaan seuraavaan runkoversioon integroitu.



Itselläni on Focus Cayossa akku chainstayssä ja vähän tahtoo siinäkin kuraantua.

----------


## MrValdemar

Mustavuori tänään.

----------


## J.F

Eka jättikiekkoinen moneen vuoteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Mistä tuo on kotoisin? Näyttä turkasen tutulta  :Hymy:

----------


## J.F

Runko Yorkshirestä!  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki



----------


## Reippailija

Joulupukki toi Dahon Visc P18
http://www.fahrrad-sofort.de/media/i...30_720x600.jpg
hauskaa on ollut

----------


## IncBuff

> Runko Yorkshirestä!



Ootko ite rakentanu? Tuo buildi näyttää niin samalta kuin se minkä itse aikoinaan rakensin ja myin jonnekin Imatran suunnalle tjsp.

----------


## J.F

Juu, ton oven takana se on ruuvattu kasaan muutama viikko sitten.  :Hymy:

----------


## Reippailija



----------


## Reippailija

Tämän kesän ihastukseni. Vietetty mukavia hetkiä Tampereella, Jurmalassa ja muissakin paikoissa

----------


## rcta

> Ootko ite rakentanu? Tuo buildi näyttää niin samalta kuin se minkä itse aikoinaan rakensin ja myin jonnekin Imatran suunnalle tjsp.



Täällä se on veläkin, nykyään enimmäkseen lapsenkuljetus-moodissa mutta hienosti käy siihenkin.

----------


## IncBuff

> Täällä se on veläkin, nykyään enimmäkseen lapsenkuljetus-moodissa mutta hienosti käy siihenkin.



Hyvä, että on ollut mieleinen. Se oli kiva pyörä, mutta hiilikuituhuumassa tuli hävitettyä.

----------


## fiber

Opin juuri eilen Velo&Oxygenissä, että Oltren akun voi siirtää satulaputken sisään. Olisihan se siistimpi ratkaisu.

----------


## JuccaKo

Tämmöinen tuli hankittua päivittäiseksi kulkupeliksi ja varsinkin nyt, kun talvi saapuu ja vanhalla kapea kumisella ei viitsi ajella lumisia teitä.

----------


## pötkö

> Mikäs etutarakka Gryphonissa nököttää? Entäs miten on Shimanon levyt toimineet BB7:n kanssa?



Tarakassa lukee minoura, eräs mukava ihminen (Kare Eskola) sen jostain hankki ja antoi mulle käyttöön. 
Toimii hyvin moottorisahan kuljetuksessa, vaikka en tiedä miksi se saha pitää tuonne metsään mukaan ottaa.

Jarrut tosiaan pitää jännää naputusta, mutta vaan silloin kun pyörä liikkuu, muutoin ovat täysin hiljaiset...tähän hümiö...
Jarrupaloista kun ottaa pois ne "varret", niin hyvin toimii. En osaa toivoa mekaanisilta jarruilta tuon enempää.

Viikon sisään gryphoni sai uudet kiekot, ja dynamonavan. ei tarvi enää arvailla akkujen latauksia kun on hyvä hetki poistua kotoa metsäseikkailuihin. 
Dynamonavat ja kunnon valot pitäisi asettaa pakollisiksi perus-käyttöpyöriin. ihan huiput siis.

Mutta tuo droppitanko/maantiekaffa-yhdistelmä on kyllä infernaalinen yhdistelmä, silleen pahalla.
PELKÄSTÄÄN ALAMÄISSÄ tulee suuri vitutus ja pettymys omiin valintoihin, muutoin menee hyvin. Kiitos kysymästä.

Tänään oktooper-fiastalle lähden ihan maastopyörällä, ilman vaihteita, mahdollisesti ilman jarruja ja huppu kypärän alla, ja rukkaset käessä. Koska voin!

----------


## jakkok

^ Laita tuommoset hydraulijarrut vaijerivedolla. Tulee tehoa ja ennen kaikkea tuntumaa jarruihin. 
http://www.cxmagazine.com/trp-hy-rd-...oad-cyclocross

----------


## Iglumies

Taitaa pötkylä tietää, mitä tekee...




Tää on täällä jo ties monettako kertaa, mutta nyt leveillä hiilarikiekoilla ja ai että kun tuli hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## moikkis

Täällähän on kaikilla niin uusia pyöriä, että ei tiedä viitsiikö omaa edes julkaista täällä. No laitetaan nyt kumminkin.
 1990vm Crescent todella hyvässä kunnossa, alkuperäiset palikat kiinni. Nyt pitäisi tosin päivitellä hieman tuoreempaan maantiepyörään.

----------


## CamoN

Näitä kapeita alukiekkoja ei vissiin kehtaa enää esitellä maasturin alla, mutta cyclossa varmaan vielä menee? Moderni arkipyörä läpiakselein, levyjarruin ja 1x11 voimansiirrolla. Kaulaputkea ei oikein voi vielä katkaista eikä vaijekuoria trimmata minimiin, kun pyörällä tullee olemaan yksi käyttäjä joka haluaa tangon maksimikorkeuteen ja toinen joka haluaa sen minimikorkeuteen. Ja ohjaamoon muuttunee joka tapauksessa 3T-merkkiseksi kunhan keksin sopivat mitat putkille. BTW, yllättävän hyvät ensiasennusrenkaat nuo WTB:t.

----------


## JohannesP

Onko tuossa Konassa 36 piikkinen takapakka? Näyttää ihan kätevältä peliltä ja hyvältä muutenkin.

----------


## LJL

Eroottinen Kona!!

----------


## CamoN

> Onko tuossa Konassa 36 piikkinen takapakka? Näyttää ihan kätevältä peliltä ja hyvältä muutenkin.



10-42. Hassu tunne kun käyräsarviseen tottuneena ja jyrkkyyden kasvaessa maastossa sitä luulee välityksien loppuvan lyhyessä päässä, mutta itse asiassa sieltä löytyy vielä kolme pykälää lisää. Kuitenkaan varsinaisia ryömintävälityksiä ei ole, kun edessä on 40 piikkiä.

----------


## Sinska

On kyllä todella hyvännäköinen kokonaisuus, tuo kona meinaan!

----------


## slow

Suurta arvostusta CamoN:n Konalle.

----------


## huotah

Komppaan edellisiä, todella nätti Kona.

----------


## miku80

Jäykkäperä meikäläisen makuun, Fuse Expert...

----------


## PK1

Mutsi!

----------


## juho_u

Laitetaas tää tännekkin

Farley 9.6, tankona Renthal fatbar carbon 780mm ja stemminä 35mm havoc.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Törkeän hieno Mutsi! Olen täysin vakuuttunut että jotain tuon suuntaista on ennen pitkää rakennettava itellekin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mutsi!



Mutsis ON!

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Tää oli jo projektiketjussa, mutta laitetaan tänne vähän parempilaatuinen kuva lopputuloksesta. Ensi kesän hyvän sään rauhallisia lenkkejä varten:

----------


## TheMiklu

Nii-in hieno! Klassinen luukki <3

----------


## Plus

Täydellinen Tommasini, onnittelut!

----------


## maalinni

Mutsis on milf.

----------


## JayJ

> "Pyöräni" -kuva.



Onko Ikea tolppa vai jokin muu?

----------


## skela

> Onko Ikea tolppa vai jokin muu?



IKEA (Ingvar Kamprad Elmtaryd Agunnaryd) on ruotsalainen (tai luxemburgilainen) huonekaluyritys. Nykyään perustajan kotikylä Elmtaryd kirjoitetaan Älmtaryd.

----------


## maalinni

> IKEA (Ingvar Kamprad Elmtaryd Agunnaryd) on ruotsalainen (tai luxemburgilainen) huonekaluyritys. Nykyään perustajan kotikylä Elmtaryd kirjoitetaan Älmtaryd.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

> Mutsi!



Nyt on agressiivisen näköinen läski....mutsi! Tykkään!

----------


## VPR

GG/käyttöpyörä. Pientä säätöä vielä.

----------


## Sti

Tolppa taitaa olla Topeak Dual-Touch- itsellä ainakin ko. tolppa käytössä ja voin suositella  :Hymy:

----------


## samu88

Ei oo uusin, eikä kevyin, mutta mieluisin tähän mennessä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

GrafZeppelinin Tommasini on eniten uuh-uuh& lääh-lääh vähään aikaan.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tommasini on kyllä klassisen kaunis näky. Luulenpa että näyttää livenä vieläkin paremmalta kuin kuvassa.

----------


## Nana

> Mutsi!



Onpa vauhdikkaan näköinen läzqi.

----------


## HC Andersen

PK1:n mutsi on hieno

----------


## JayJ

> IKEA (Ingvar Kamprad Elmtaryd Agunnaryd) on ruotsalainen (tai luxemburgilainen) huonekaluyritys. Nykyään perustajan kotikylä Elmtaryd kirjoitetaan Älmtaryd.



Tästä herneitä kourallinen  :Leveä hymy: 





> Tolppa taitaa olla Topeak Dual-Touch- itsellä ainakin ko. tolppa käytössä ja voin suositella



Tästä kiitos!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> GG/käyttöpyörä. Pientä säätöä vielä.



Voitolla yöhön, eli työmatkatempoon. Hieno ja tasapainoisen näköinen kokoonpano. 

Mitkä navat, punnitsitko kiekkoja? Pitäisi omaan krossariin miettiä kevyempiä kiekkoja.

----------


## Uomo

> Tää oli jo projektiketjussa, mutta laitetaan tänne vähän parempilaatuinen kuva lopputuloksesta. Ensi kesän hyvän sään rauhallisia lenkkejä varten:



Muuten aivan upea, mutta en tykkää tuosta satulatolpasta. Mutta noin pienet kauneusvirheet sallittakoon.  :Hymy: 

Mikä ohjaustanko?

----------


## VPR

> Mitkä navat, punnitsitko kiekkoja?



Navat ovat DT240s 15/100 ja 12/142 läpiakseleilla, pinnat Sapim CX-Ray. En punninnut pelkkiä kiekkoja mutta renkaiden, levyjen ja pakan kanssa painoa tuli noin 2955 g.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Kiitokset kaikille kehuista. 

Ajatus oli tehdä nautiskelupyörä lenkeille, joilla ei tuijotella vauhteja, sykkeitä tai watteja, vaan auringon heijastusta etuhaarukan kromista ja joka ei näyttäisi "vanhentuneelta" parinkymmenen vuoden päästäkään. Omaakin silmää pyörä kovasti miellyttää, vaalean ruskeat tai ruskeat huput kahvoille oli haussa, mutta sellaisia en onnistunut mistään löytämään ja ketjun vaihto kullanväriseen on edelleen harkinnassa, mutta silloin pyörän italialaisuusaste kärsii ja sielu saattaisi karata  :Cool: .






> Muuten aivan upea, mutta en tykkää tuosta satulatolpasta. Mutta noin pienet kauneusvirheet sallittakoon. 
> 
> Mikä ohjaustanko?



Tolpalle vaihtoehtona oli Campan aerotolppa, mutta NOS-kuntoisten tolppien hinnat Ebayssa ovat sellaisia, ettei pystynyt itselle perustelemaan - jollain tavalla tykästyin tuohon Michen tolppaan ja budjettikin tykkäsi siitä. Tankona on 3ttt Super Criterium Ergopower 2.

----------


## LJL

> Navat ovat DT240s 15/100 ja 12/142 läpiakseleilla, pinnat Sapim CX-Ray. En punninnut pelkkiä kiekkoja mutta renkaiden, levyjen ja pakan kanssa painoa tuli noin 2955 g.



Oujees, on kepoisaa. DT 240s:t on laadukkaat ja kevyet centerlockeina. Täytyy pistää harkintaan vastaava kokoonpano, hinta-laatu ja huollettavuus on noilla spekseillä parempi kuin esim. sinänsä eroottisissa Crossmax SLR:issä. Mistä tilasit?

----------


## VPR

http://www.actionsports.de/en/dt-swi...ing-disc-15742

----------


## LJL

> http://www.actionsports.de/en/dt-swi...ing-disc-15742



Joo tätä linkkiä ei tarkemmin ajateltuna olisikaan tarvinnut laittaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Moby

> Ei oo uusin, eikä kevyin, mutta mieluisin tähän mennessä 
> Pivot Firebird



Onko minkälainen ero 5.7 kanssa? Huomaako 15mm lisäjouston takana?

----------


## JiiÄm

Kaulaputki on vielä katkaistava, samalla kun plane top-cover setin asennus tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

----------


## kukavaa

syys inventaarion aika.


eteen, taakse, vaakaan. talveen, baariin, käyttöön, fiilistelyyn. nopee, nopeempi, nopein, hidas. 80-, 90-, 00-, 10-luku. 1, 9 ja 10. 2011, 2012, 2014 ja 2015.
yhellä joutuu vielä ajamaan kahtena päivänä töihin, kun menin ja möin yhden pois.
n+1 4ever!

----------


## HarMi

Eka kunnon metsälenkki 24x4 babyfatty Instigatorilla. Hauska ja ketterä peli. Juuristo- ja kivikkoajo sujuu hyvin eikä ryskytys lyö käsille 0.5 bar paineilla. Turvahiekastakin päästään helposti liikkeelle ilman alkuvauhtia.

----------


## lansive

Kun flunssakausikin on käsillä, niin piti hankkia yskänlääkettä:


Harmi vain, että keula on viallinen, joten "pitää" nyt ajaa läskillä. Suunnitelmissa on hankkia 27,5+ kiekot ja laittaa jotkut kolmetuumaiset gummit.

----------


## TomiKoo

Oletko HarMi vertaillut, millainen tuo on ajaa esim normi läskiin verrattuna? Pystytkö ottamaan kuvaa, miten takakumi mahtuu pyörimään, vai oliko sulla jossain kua jo olemassa? Kuinka leveä vanne tuossa on? Oliko tuossa keskiötä levennetty alkuperäisestä tai tuotu normi 73mm enemmän vetopuolelle?

Itellä on mielessä laittaa 26x3 Knardit 50mm kehille, täysjäykkänä OnOne kuitukeulalla. Mietin vaan, että mitenkä mahtaisi tai mahtaisiko 3,8 Knard mitenkään mahtua. Ehkä kaposammilla kiekoilla voisikin, olihan sullakin Nate Trackmaceilla.

----------


## HarMi

> Oletko HarMi vertaillut, millainen tuo on ajaa esim normi läskiin verrattuna?...



Instigatorilla olen olen ajanut myös 26" Natella ja Endomorfilla sekä parit oikeat läskifillarit tyypätty. Babyfatty on ketterämpi ja hauskempi kuten 26er verrattuna 29eriin. Oikeaan läskiin verrattuna babyfatysta puuttuu se "kulkee kuin nyrkki pullataikinassa"-fiilis. Toki aikuisten läskipyörät saa ajettua pidemmälle suohon, hankeen tai märkää ruohorinnettä ylöspäin. Joustoa 24" renkaassa oli sen verran, että  hyvin toimineen 180mm RS Domainin vaihto jäykkään haarukkaan ei tuntunut pahalta.

36mm vanteella, Speccu Ground Controllin sivunappula pois leikattuna, takahaarukkaan jää pelivaraa molemmille puolille noin 5mm kun vanne on rihdattu keskelle. 
Ketjulinjaa siirsin sopivasti oikealla 83mm kammilla ja 83 - 68-73mm BB Conversion Kitillä. Eteen 28T ratas ja taakse Praxis 11-40T.

3.8 knard voi mahtua ilman puukotusta, kuten mahtuivat Veerubber Speedster ja Mission sekä Surly Endomorf TrackMackeille. .

----------


## VSS

Kauppapyörä:

----------


## oil

Kesän heräteostos, syksyisessä käyttöympäristössä kuvattuna...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teme X-2

Parit kuvat omasta Trekistä:

----------


## MrValdemar



----------


## epito



----------


## TomiKoo

Kuva ei onnistunut, mutta onneksi pyörästä tuli mieleinen! Vanha Ragley Piglet 2 runko muuntui taas vaihteeksi jäykälle keulalle ja tällä kertaa 27,5 kiekoille. Tulipas mukava lenkkipyörä! Ja uudelleen, pahoittelen kuvan heikkoa laatua.

----------


## kmw

^ Mitähnää suotta pahoittelee. Tuommoisen phillarin kansa vaikka Melkkujen kiertoon niin voi pojat ja tytöt miten soi. Ajaisin mielelläni auringonlaskuun ja vielä vähän pidemmälle. Peukalot tähän.

----------


## slow

Luulisi Lansiven lääkityksellä köhän helpottavan.

Tokmikoo heittää taas asiallisen pyörän kehään. Arvostan.

----------


## heikkivierela

Nyt on niin monella tavalla väärin tehty pyörä, että se on itse asiassa ihan ok😀
Tunturi Equillar ebb kahteen otteeseen korjattu raami, Alfine11 takanapa, Mavic kapeat 26" kehät, 2.0 kumit, Versa kahvat, Alfine dynamo etunapa, Pace Rc31 keula, Rotor kammet ja ovaali ratas.

Ruma mutta toimii😀

----------


## twentyniner

> Kesän heräteostos, syksyisessä käyttöympäristössä kuvattuna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eikös ole hienot maastot Hyvinkäällä  :Hymy:  ...varmasti kiva fillari noille reiteille .

----------


## twentyniner

> ^ Mitähnää suotta pahoittelee. Tuommoisen phillarin kansa vaikka Melkkujen kiertoon niin voi pojat ja tytöt miten soi. Ajaisin mielelläni auringonlaskuun ja vielä vähän pidemmälle. Peukalot tähän.



Kun siellä kiertelet, katselkaa rantoja sillä silmällä, jos vaikka yksi hukkunut kalastaja käy silmään.

----------


## samu88

> Onko minkälainen ero 5.7 kanssa? Huomaako 15mm lisäjouston takana?



5.7 Jousti 145/160mm ja tuossa firebirdissä on 167/180mm. Kyllä tuon eron itse huomasin aika selvästi =)

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Metan kanssa käytiin piristämässä flunssaista syyspäivää

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Komea Meta! Oispa täälläkin noin hyvä ilma.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kalleA

Kaunis on Meta!

----------


## Moby

> 5.7 Jousti 145/160mm ja tuossa firebirdissä on 167/180mm. Kyllä tuon eron itse huomasin aika selvästi =)



Niin siinä Firebirdissä on niin paljon juustoa. Minkä vuoden tuo runko on ja onko kiekot 26" vai 27,5"?

----------


## samu88

> Niin siinä Firebirdissä on niin paljon juustoa. Minkä vuoden tuo runko on ja onko kiekot 26" vai 27,5"?



2012 runko ja ihan 26" kiekoilla on =)

----------


## rengel

Focuksen maantiepyörä muuntautu tälläiseksi retkipyöräksi. Focuksesta kaikki mahdollinen osa. Samalla oli myös hyvä syy päivittää cycloon levarit ja siitä jouti vanhat tähän projektiin. Muutenkin mahdollisimman paljon kaapeista romuja ja loput uusina.

----------


## kalleA

> Kuva ei onnistunut, mutta onneksi pyörästä tuli mieleinen! Vanha Ragley Piglet 2 runko muuntui taas vaihteeksi jäykälle keulalle ja tällä kertaa 27,5 kiekoille. Tulipas mukava lenkkipyörä! Ja uudelleen, pahoittelen kuvan heikkoa laatua.



Miten noi renkaat näyttää noin pullukoilta? Ihan ku jotkut lussarenkulat. :Hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

> Miten noi renkaat näyttää noin pullukoilta? Ihan ku jotkut lussarenkulat.



En kyllä tiiä, ihan normi 2,4 Ardentit ne on Flow kehällä. Jotenkin nuo on omaankin silmään aika ison näköset suhteessa runkoon. 

Alla toinen yhtä suttunen kuva eiliseltä, kun sain tangon vaihdettua. Jostain syystä iPhone ottaa nyt vaan suttusia kuvia. Piti vielä pilata luomusta kokeilemalla lyhkäsiä nousukahvoja tuppien sisäpuolella. Joo, tiedän että meni tyylipoliisin mielestä väärin, mutten kyllä välitä. Virallinen punnitus tuotti tulokseksi tuossa kunnossa aika tasan 12kg.

----------


## Mike

Ei ole musta kaidan polun kulkijaksi. Bandit vaihtui Smuggleriksi. Tänään lähes 5h Sipoonkorpea ja kyllä toimii!

----------


## duris

Ihanan värinen Transition!

----------


## kalleA

On kyllä hieno :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Olipas hieno sumuinen keli eilen...

----------


## kauris

Ihan hieno valoisa mutta sumuinen tausta. Mutta mitä ihmettä kuvalle on tehty, kun pyörän etualan vihreä maastonkohta näyttää luonnottoman blurratulta ja samoin pyörän vasemmalla puolella menee tarkan ja epätarkan erikoisen näköinen pystysuora rajapinta.

----------


## jcool

> Ihan hieno valoisa mutta sumuinen tausta. Mutta mitä ihmettä kuvalle on tehty, kun pyörän etualan vihreä maastonkohta näyttää luonnottoman blurratulta ja samoin pyörän vasemmalla puolella menee tarkan ja epätarkan erikoisen näköinen pystysuora rajapinta.



Jeps! Tää on galaxy S5 surround shot. Oisko noin 10 kuvaa tuossa samassa otoksessa. Se blurri tulee siitä kun monet kuvat on samassa, varsinkin tälläisessa vastavaloon otetussa. Ois kiva kun valoituksen voisi mitata tai se olisi vakio, kun kalibrointi on tehty. Aika kivaa ja yllättävää kuvaa se surround kuitenkin tuottaa. Joskus kuva repeilee ja tulee ylimääräisiä rajoja.

----------


## Boot

Tolla mennään:

----------


## Pertsa78

Tällä on tullut nyt ajettua reilu vuosi. Toki osat on vaihtunut moneen kertaan vuoden aikana, mutta nyt on tullut evoluutionsa huipulle  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kauris

Pivotti on todella hieno!

----------


## kalleA

Ai että toi pivot! Harvinaisen kaunis  :Hymy:

----------


## Sirkkeli

Ovatpa vain nättejä molemmat filot tuossa ylempänä.

----------


## TANUKI

Sotaratsuun pari päivitystä sitten viime kuvan. Eturatas vaihtunut astetta pienempään, iskareiden lukitusvipu tangon alapuolelle ja renkaat Ardenteiksi. Kolmannet Vispilä^tm polkimet hajotettuani annoin periksi ja polkimet vaihtuivat Shimanon Xt:ihin. Tuntuvat kyllä paremmilta, joskin neljä lukituskohtaa oli eri kuin nykyinen kaksi.

----------


## Malamuutti

Flättitankoisesta fitness-/työmatkapyörästä kevyesti modattu kulkine. Pyrstöä vasten Brooks B17, takana 105-vaihtaja ja 12-28-pakka vaihdettu XT:hen ja 11-36-pakkaan; maantiesarvet ja 105-kahvat.

----------


## TimoF

> Bandit vaihtui Smuggleriksi



Minkä kokoinen Smuggler? Meneekö täysiä?

...joku tommonen kiinnostais...

----------


## Mike

> Minkä kokoinen Smuggler? Meneekö täysiä?
> 
> ...joku tommonen kiinnostais...



Aikuisten koko eli "L". Menisi varmaan lujempaakin, suurin hidaste on kuski.

----------


## jcool

Läski komeana...

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Tämän crossikauden cyclotykki, BMC CX01 2015. Vakiokokoonpanoa tuunattu SLR kit carbon jakkaralla, hiilikuitutuubikiekoilla ja Vittorian crossituubeilla. Painoa polkimilla 7.75kg. Kevyt, herkkä ja nopea! Pyörä on kiertänyt crossikisoissa tähän mennessä Tartossa, Tallinnassa, Oulussa ja Tukholmassa.

Kiitokset Toneille Kalasatamassa tuesta!  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tämän crossikauden cyclotykki, BMC CX01 2015. Vakiokokoonpanoa tuunattu SLR kit carbon jakkaralla, hiilikuitutuubikiekoilla ja Vittorian crossituubeilla. Painoa polkimilla 7.75kg. Kevyt, herkkä ja nopea! 
> 
> Kiitokset Toneille Kalasatamassa tuesta!



Ja helvetin hienokin vielä.

----------


## LJL

Uu mama.. Silkkaa erootillisuutta tihkuva BMC. Samanlainen kun Julien Absalonilla  :Vink:  https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...bstory_index=0

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Tosin nyt oli aikatauluhaasteita ja Dugastien sijaan tuli Vittoriat...

----------


## LJL

Mitkä tuubikehät?

----------


## zander

AAH ku on komee krossitykki!

----------


## Tctic

Vihdoin ja viimein ois Spessu (Camber Evo -15, koko L) kasassa. Runkosetti (runko, keula, iskari, kammet) tuli käytettynä Ranskasta, kaikki muu on uutena ostettua/omasta varastosta löydettyä. Vaihteisto (pl kammet) ja jarrut XT 11 speed, kiekot dt 350s/comp/xm 481 (30mm sisäleveys) ja putket thomson/easton/answer. Stemmin väri ei passaa kokonaisuuteen, mutta mustat stemmini olivat väärän mittaisia, pitää hommata sopivampi kunhan ehtii. Vielä kun helpottaisi tämä kaamea räkätauti, niin pääsisi testaamaan fillaria kunnolla.

Edellinen 29 täpäri oli tuollainen:
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...ps0211746b.jpg
Toivotaan, että spessun takajousitus on herkempi ja leveät kiekot tuovat jotain eroavaisuutta ajettavuuteen. Ja kyllä, minun pyöräni ovat yleisesti ottaen ihan sekopäisen värisiä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## litku

Colnago Cristallo:

----------


## kalleA

Hyvän värisiä on ainakii toi spessu :Hymy:

----------


## Keevo

Genesis flyer 2015

----------


## BB Holland

Nämä on näitä museovälineitä modattuja vaikka eka ei olekaan vielä 2x11. Näillä ei tullut ajettua viiteen vuoteen, mutta ensi kesänä. Malli1, Scalpelin edeltäjä oli puhdas XC-kisapeli. Harvinaisuutena alkuperäisessä mallissa Manitou Swinger, ei ole tosin kiinni kun irrotin eräs syksy kun mikään Manitoun keula/iskari ei kestä pätkääkään kylmyyttä. Ipanoille tiedoksi ettei näihin käy kuin Jekyll-mallin iskarit joita ei ole valmistettu muutenkaan vuosikymmeneen.


Malli2, erikoisuutena Lefty Speed Fox RLC. Jäi ainoaksi Leftyksi Foxin sisuskaluilla. Kierrejousicarbon, ajettu muutama kymmenen tuntia. Jarrut Magura Marta (SL?). American Classic isis-keskiö, ei se pelaa joka pelkää.

----------


## usko juntunen

No huh! Onpa hienoja. Sinisessä ratsussa aika miehekäs stemmi! Mitähän lienee milleinä?

----------


## BB Holland

Stemmihän on 11cm sinisessä (M-koko) ja 10cm punaisessa (L), jälkimmäinen lyhenee ensi tilassa.

----------


## Keevo

Uusin perheenjäsen. Ensivibat ovat erittäin positiiviset. Nyt vielä siis täysin orggis, aika näyttää mitä hilpettä tuohon keksii. Huomenna haltialaan rymyämään  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Mitkä tuubikehät?



Kehät + kasaus Toni&Tonilta...  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Kehät + kasaus Toni&Tonilta...



Niin näytti tarran perusteella olevan..  :Hymy:  Täytyy kysellä.

----------


## TPP

Punaisen Jekyllin toinen pulloteline on aika jännässä paikassa,

----------


## BB Holland

> Punaisen Jekyllin toinen pulloteline on aika jännässä paikassa,



Joo, tuppasi pullot putoilemaan ilman sidontaa.

----------


## Mike_5

Nonii tuli tollanen Ktm Lycan elite hommattua. Parempaa kuvaa tulossa oli vaa pakko saada uudesta lelusta heti kuva  :Hymy:

----------


## abiotic

Uusi raami, kiekot ja osa voimansiirtoa. Muuten pitkälti vanhoja palikoita. Tuntuu kyllä oikein hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

...ja myös näyttää oikein hyvältä :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

> ...ja myös näyttää oikein hyvältä



Aivan totta, spartalaisessa on tyyliä ja sielua. Ja kyseinen yksilö on vieläpä erittäin hyvällä maulla kasailtu värikoodausta myöten. Annan 5/5!

----------


## jonii

Harrastus löytyi uudelleen, jotenka jäykkäperä gary fisherin tilalle joutui hommaamaan hieman takapuoliystävällisemmän pelin!
KTM  Lycan LT 272

----------


## Assko

Aii piru et on komee kotari !

----------


## crcm

Niner Sir9 sai uudet tupit ja stemmin.

----------


## V3sku

Todella tyylikäs KTM

----------


## Jula

Salsa Casseroll "allroad"

----------


## foursquare

Trekki elementissään  :Hymy:

----------


## efa

Talvinen keräilyerä.

----------


## Prestige

Tuli uusittua kalustoa näin syksyllä ihan urakalla

Enskaan:

IMG_0428 by Tapio Kymäläinen, on Flickr

Poluille:

IMG_0590 by Tapio Kymäläinen, on Flickr

Työmatkalle:

IMG_0562 by Tapio Kymäläinen, on Flickr

----------


## antti022

Honzo erityisen tyylikäs!

----------


## kalleA

On kyllä tyylikkäät pöörät :Hymy:  Varsinkin Honzo ja Process.

----------


## Einiö

Ensimmäisellä testilenkillä uudella fätillä  :Hymy:  canyon dude cf 9.0

----------


## syklopaatti

Yeti Asr-5



Vanha sotanorsu  sai uuden voimansiirron Shimanon 1x11 XT:stä. Triggeri xrt mallia ja edessä RaceFacen N/W ratas (30) slx kammissa ,hopen bashillä.
Toiminta on täysin moitteetonta ja sulavaa. Huomasi kyllä miten tekniikka on mennyt eteenpäin verrokkina v.2012 X9.
Löysäsin huomattavasti vaihtajaa alkuperäisestä ,mutta silti pyörä on ääneton ja vaihtaminen kevyttä ja tarkkaa. :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Eura665

Allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen maastopyörä, pariviikkoa nyt opeteltu ajelemaan (kaatuilemaan). Toivottavasti toimii konan hinnatalkaen mallit!

Lähetetty minun Che2-L11 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## huotah



----------


## macn0ble

Tämän syksyn ostos, Cervélo R3 2016. Kalkkiviivoilla oli Canyon Endurance CF9, Rose Bikes CGF-4000 ja Felt Z3. Tässä oli vaan sitä jotankin..

----------


## Plus

Vähälle ajolle jäänyt Cross-Check vaihtui onnekkaiden pyörävaihtokauppojen tuloksena Niner S.I.R. 9:ksi... Oli ihan hemmetin hauskaa taas sinkuloida pitkästä aikaa. On Ninereissä kyllä geometria kohdallaan.  :Hymy: 

Pitää vaan hommata 180mm kammet niin saa satulaakin 5mm alas ja eteenpäin. Näyttää olevan nyt niin ylhäällä ja takana mutta kun pitkät jalat...

----------


## JackOja

> ...vaihtui onnekkaiden pyörävaihtokauppojen tuloksena Niner S.I.R. 9:ksi...



Hieno. Onko tuo se, joka roikkui F-torilla pitkään?





> ...On Ninereissä kyllä geometria kohdallaan.



No nehän on ihan... öö... parhaita!

----------


## Plus

^ Fillaritorilta joo... Toinen pyörä/runkohankinta sieltä kuukauden sisään... :P

----------


## kmw

Plussa voisi kimppapotretin pyöristään laittaa. Hienoja ovat kaikki. Mun silmissä Ninerissa on hienoutta vielä keskimääräistä enempi.

----------


## Tank Driver

No nii, sie sen sit sait. Onnittelut!

----------


## Plus

^ Kiitos... Jossain Tampereen suunnalla tämä kyseinen yksilö on ilmeisesti alunperin pyörinyt, en tiedä olisiko jonkun foorumilaisen alunperin...?

Sanoisinpa että Niner on mennyt pikkasen pilaamaan nykyistä SIR-runkoa 44mm emäputkella, sehän näyttäisi ihan pöhköltä siron teräskeulan kanssa... Eipä noita teräskeulojakaan tosin enää paljon ole, sääli!

----------


## Munarello

> Trekki elementissään



Onko se Marlin kutonen? Miltä on meno tuntunut? Minulla on ollut kohta vuoden verran kutonen. Hommasin sen alunperin talvikonkeliksi, mutta tottahan sillä on pitänyt käydä välillä kesälläkin polkuja ajelemassa. Itselleni on riittänyt ihan hyvin vaikka tiedän, että parempiakin on olemassa. Kiva on silläkin ollut ajella.

----------


## foursquare

> Onko se Marlin kutonen? Miltä on meno tuntunut? Minulla on ollut kohta vuoden verran kutonen. Hommasin sen alunperin talvikonkeliksi, mutta tottahan sillä on pitänyt käydä välillä kesälläkin polkuja ajelemassa. Itselleni on riittänyt ihan hyvin vaikka tiedän, että parempiakin on olemassa. Kiva on silläkin ollut ajella.



Juu onhan se! No vertailu kohdetta ei itselläni oikein parempaankaan ole, ihan vaan kevyeen polku lenkkeilyyn tuon hankin ja kyllä se hyvältä on siinä hommassa tuntunut, sopiva vaihde löytyy joka paikkaan, ja kivet ja juuret ylittyy kevyesti. Alkuperäiset gripit joutu kyllä heti päivittämään.

----------


## slow

> ^ Fillaritorilta joo... Toinen pyörä/runkohankinta sieltä kuukauden sisään... :P



Toiminta voittaa jahkailun. Taas meni yksi.

Vallan hieno. Onnittelut.

----------


## Smo

Kännykuva uuden kirppisromun kunniaksi vanhemmasta roskalavalöydöstä, kokonaista 3x6 vaihdetta, semislikseillä näppärä kulkuväline - polkuromu

----------


## TANUKI

Cyclo sai mutarenkaat ja polkimet vaihtuivat varastonnurkissa pyörineihin Vispilöihin. Vielä on harkinnassa vaihtaa talveksi 1x10 voimansiirto.

----------


## slow

Smo:n kalustevalintoja aina kunnioittaneena otan jälleen kypärän päästäni.

----------


## kmw

Smo on nostalgikko *peuk*  Jos hää haluaa cantit vaihtaa v-jarruihin niin privaa. Täältä löytyy yhdet vielä paketissa ja useampi vähän ja paljon käytetty.

----------


## Ohjaustehostin

Tulipahan laitettua tuommoinen

----------


## JohannaKN

> Tää oli jo projektiketjussa, mutta laitetaan tänne vähän parempilaatuinen kuva lopputuloksesta. Ensi kesän hyvän sään rauhallisia lenkkejä varten:




Missä ilmansuunnassa Tommasini sijaitsee?

----------


## eki15

ohjaustehostin mikä tuo trekki on 9.0 vai 9.8 onko toiminu hyvin ja mitä oot tykänny?

----------


## Smo

> Smo on nostalgikko *peuk*  Jos hää haluaa cantit vaihtaa v-jarruihin niin privaa. Täältä löytyy yhdet vielä paketissa ja useampi vähän ja paljon käytetty.



No pyrin minimalisoimaan vaivan määrän mutta pidetään mielessä .. heh, tuossa kirppislöydössä olikin jarrut ristissä, oikealle kädelle etujarru  :Sarkastinen:  ja lukkikset pitkästä aikaa käytössä, katastrofin ainekset ilmassa  :Hymy:  





> Smo:n kalustevalintoja aina kunnioittaneena otan jälleen kypärän päästäni.



Ööh .. budjettipööräilyä, varkaudenesto valmiina  :Hymy:  .. no ketterä toi on

----------


## maalinni

Työmatkakonkeli ja tämän hetken ainoa fillari. Eteen meni Ice Spiker juuri ja juuri 60mm lokarin kera. Takana winter mara näyttää aika nakilta.

----------


## Hokku

> Työmatkakonkeli ja tämän hetken ainoa fillari. Eteen meni Ice Spiker juuri ja juuri 60mm lokarin kera. Takana winter mara näyttää aika nakilta.



Olisiko taakse mennyt ISP ilman lokaria?

----------


## Munarello

> Olisiko taakse mennyt ISP ilman lokaria?



Työmatkapyörä ilman lokasuojaa, oletko ihan pöhkö vai halusitko vain tietää että mahtuisiko se ilman lokaria?  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

> Työmatkapyörä ilman lokasuojaa, oletko ihan pöhkö vai halusitko vain tietää että mahtuisiko se ilman lokaria?



 >Eikö tuo ollut aika selvä kysymys, että mahtuuko se ilman lokaria? ps:mulla ei ole lokareita kummassakaan työmatkapyörässä  :Vink:

----------


## Munarello

> >Eikö tuo ollut aika selvä kysymys, että mahtuuko se ilman lokaria? ps:mulla ei ole lokareita kummassakaan työmatkapyörässä



Ehkä se oli. Itse en ole aivan varma ja vaikka sinä et lokasuojia käytäkään niin monet sellaisia käyttävät. Minulla on harrastepyörissäkin lokareita, koska en oikein välitä perse kurassa sotkemisesta.

----------


## maalinni

Luulisin, että mahtuu, orkkikset on kuitenkin 2.00 leveät ja hyvin näyttäisi olevan tilaa. En ole kylläkään kokeillut. Itseasiassa piti eturenkaalla testata, mutta takana on kapeampi lokari, joten jätin väliin. Taakse ei myöskään mahdu tuo 60mm lokari ilman uudelleen muotoilua, ottaa yläkolmioon kiinni.

----------


## LJL

Ot. Mulla on työmatkakrossarissa sellainen lärpäkelokasuoja joka tulee kiinni satulatolppaan.. Erittäin hyvin suojaa persettä/selkää roiskeilta, mutta ei syö clearancea

----------


## Ohjaustehostin

> ohjaustehostin mikä tuo trekki on 9.0 vai 9.8 onko toiminu hyvin ja mitä oot tykänny?



on Fuel 9 oon tykännyt

----------


## Hokku

> Työmatkapyörä ilman lokasuojaa, oletko ihan pöhkö vai halusitko vain tietää että mahtuisiko se ilman lokaria?



Ihme kysymys... Haluan käyttöpyörän johon menee ISP:t talvella. Talvella kun en välttämättä tarvitse lokareita, mutta haluan pysyä pystyssä. Toki olisi parempi, jos lokarit voisivat olla paikallaan vuoden ympäri niin säästäisi asentamisen ja poisottamisen vaivan eikä tarvitsisi välikeleillä ihmetellä.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Missä ilmansuunnassa Tommasini sijaitsee?



Helsingissä. Kuva on Näkinpuistossa napattu.

----------


## maalinni

Saahan sen lokarin viriteltyä sieltä "jarrukaaren?" yläpuolelta. Mutta en viitsinyt ostaa kahta ice spikeria, kun en ollut varma sopivuudesta.

----------


## Tuomas H

Siinä on mun työmatkakoneen talvikuosi. ISP:t ja lokarit mahtuu kevyesti.

----------


## Hääppönen

Nätti pyörä ja hieno kokonaisuus. Selvästi ajamista varten tehty. Jottei nyt menisi pelkäksi kehumiseksi, seuraavassa kuvassa takarengas oikeaan asentoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Noita on pakko aina arvostaa. Nätti Inbred.

----------


## Plus

Joo hieno on inbred!

----------


## Ukkis

> Siinä on mun työmatkakoneen talvikuosi. ISP:t ja lokarit mahtuu kevyesti.



Kehuminen on nyt tarpeen ja samalla täytyy kysäistä, että mitkä nuo lokarit ovat? Näyttävät ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta varsinkin syksyn ja kevään kurakeleille.

----------


## kaakku

Nopeasti vilkaisten SKS:n peruslokarista se leveämpi versio.

----------


## Tuomas H

Kiitoksia sinne yläpuolelle. Lokarit on tosiaan 65 mm leveät SKS:n Bluemelsit.

----------


## VitaliT

Voi tännekin pistä pikkasen ”saksalaista läski pornoa” kun kerran jo tullut ulos kapista.

----------


## kmw

^ Uuh ja Wow. Onko se niin hyvä kun sen pitäisi olla? Mikä väli? Kuvassa näyttää etu- ja takahihnanpidike samankokoisilta.

----------


## IncBuff

Onko tuossa 18 vai 12 välitystä? Jäätävän hienohan se anyway.

----------


## VitaliT

On se ainakin omanlatuinen, omasta mielestä parempi kuin 1x11. niin tuo 1-1 välitys on aika sopiva kun o 12 vaihetta.

   niin ja on hän siellä takana vielä rohloffi :Vink:

----------


## jcool

Vaihdoin nastarenkaat ja testilenkki. Taitaa täpäri joutua talviseisontaan ja ajelen vaan ns. välikelit (reitit umpijäässä)...

----------


## a-o

> Voi tännekin pistä pikkasen ”saksalaista läski pornoa” kun kerran jo tullut ulos kapista.



Hieno on! Mikä keula tuossa on?

----------


## simojoki



----------


## VitaliT

> Hieno on! Mikä keula tuossa on?



Flame wide German:A

----------


## Plus

Kerrassaan hieno Stache Simojoella!

----------


## LJL

> Trek



Hyvää päivää että on erootillis-esteettinen Trek!!

----------


## JackOja

Komppaan edellisiä, erittäin hieno Trekki vaikka näyttääkin Bianchin väriseltä.

Alkaisko seuraavaksi haaveilemaan jostain tuollaisesta vai pikkukiekkoläskistä, hmmm

----------


## Ski

Uuh Stache Movember 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sec

Viime keväänä alkanut pyöräilyharrastus ja varustekiima on kiihtynyt supernopeaa vauhtia jo siihen pisteeseen että piti hankkia cyclon ja hardtailin rinnalle vähän jykevämpää kalustoa. Uusimpana tulokkaana siis YT Capra CF Comp 1.

----------


## pötkö

> Voi tännekin pistä pikkasen ”saksalaista läski pornoa” kun kerran jo tullut ulos kapista.



uudestaan!!!

mikä pinioni-versio tuossa on?

----------


## Tank Driver

Siis Pinioni JA Rohlo?!

Haistapa Vitali..!

----------


## aleksi_

Oma inbredi sai talvitassut alle. Lokarit vielä matkalla saksasta.  Sitten vain odottelemaan ensimmäistä talvea pyörän selässä!

----------


## slow

Menit Vitali tämän sitten tekemään.

----------


## VitaliT

> Siis Pinioni JA Rohlo?!
> 
> Haistapa Vitali..!




144 vaihetta olisi varmasti hiano. Olihan siellä Rohlon jälkieni laitettu hymy.

Tuntu siltä että muoti polisi on tulossa koti käynnille pamputtaman.
niin ja pinioni on P1.12

Kun katsojat vati lissä..

----------


## Snowdog85

hieno Capra! teke kateliseks  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

> * karkkia *



simojoen Stache polttaa reiät pupilleihin. Laittomia tuommoiset..

----------


## hartsu

> 144 vaihetta olisi varmasti hiano. Olihan siellä Rohlon jälkieni laitettu hymy.
> 
> Tuntu siltä että muoti polisi on tulossa koti käynnille pamputtaman.
> niin ja pinioni on P1.12
> 
> Kun katsojat vati lissä..



Onko tuossa loppunut hihnan säätövara kesken vai eikö ole vielä säädetty oikein?
 Näyttäisi olevan hihna niin löysällä että hyppää hihnapyörän hampaiden yli heti ensipolkaisulla. 
Ellei sitten ole joku optinen harha kuvissa.

----------


## VitaliT

> Onko tuossa loppunut hihnan säätövara kesken vai eikö ole vielä säädetty oikein?
>  Näyttäisi olevan hihna niin löysällä että hyppää hihnapyörän hampaiden yli heti ensipolkaisulla. 
> Ellei sitten ole joku optinen harha kuvissa.



  Kyllä nuo dropoutint on vedetty ihan tapin, ja hihna kiristys tarkistettu kiristys mittarilla näytä OK
  Ajetu vaivaiset pari sata kilometriä ilman ongelmia. Tietysti lyhempi remmi on tilattu kaiken varalle.

----------


## fillaristi88

Commencalilla tuli käytyä liukastelemassa lumien tultua
[IMG]20151124_143954 by juuso luukkonen, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## kalleA

no nyt on kyllä komia!

----------


## MacKonte

Tuollaisen menin ostamaan ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajeluun ja muuhunkin, minne ei maantiepyörällä tai maasturilla tule mentyä. Neljäs Cannondale tallissa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Titamiini-ihanuuteni Pickenflick alkaa olla valmis parin vuoden ajojen ja päivitysten ja viilailujen myötä. Parhaita päivityksiä kuitukiekot ja ovaaliratas.



Runkosetti: On-One Pickenflick, L
Satula: SDG Ti-Fly
Satulatolppa: FSA SL-K, 31,6
Satulatolpan kiristin: On-One, 34,9
Ohjainlaakeri: FSA Orbit C-40 No. 42
Stemmi: Planet X Superlight Team 3D Forged, 100 mm 6 astetta
Ohjaintanko: Planet X Road Strada Shallow Drop, 44 cm
Kahvat: Sram Rival, 10-speed
Kammet: Sram Force, 170 mm 110 BCD
Eturatas: Absolute Black Oval, 110 BCD
Kasetti: Shimano Ultegra, 11-28
Takavaihtaja: Sram X9 Type 2, short
Ketju: Sram PC-1071
Polkimet: Shimano XT
Jarrut: Avid BB7 Road
Jarrulevyt: Sram Centerline, 160 mm
Etukiekko: MCarbon Nextie 29er 30 mm hooked + Fun Works N-Light EVO + DT Aerolite
Takakiekko: Mcarbon Nextie 29er 30m mm hookless + Fun Works N-Light EVO + DT Revolution
Etukumi: Vittoria Cross XL Pro, 33 mm
Takakumi: Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO, 33 mm

----------


## Assko

Uus kotari tänään hallainvuoren maisemissa
Aera 29 Comp

----------


## JohannesP

Nätti Pickenflick. Millanen välitys?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

38 - 11-28, mutta vaihtelee. On ollut mm. 40 - 11-36 ja 40 - 11-32 tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## kauris

Hiekkateille, työmatkalle yms. 
Alkuperäisestä kokoonpanosta (Grand Canyon CF 7.9 SL 2016) muutoksina heti uutena poistettu etuvaihtaja, pienempi eturatas, vaihteensiirrin, vaijerit ja kuoret sekä vaihdettu isomman eturattaan tilalle 32T NW-ratas. Painonpudotus vajaa 400 grammaa. Alkuperäinen 9 sentin stemmi vaihdettu myös 7 senttiseen Ritcheyn tasan 100 grammaa painavaan versioon (painonpudotus 36 grammaa). Huom Canyonin orkkis oli huomattavan kevyt sekin siis.

----------


## TomiKoo

Uutta kombinaatiota kokeilussa. Surly Instigator 2.0 täysjäykkänä sinkulana ja 27,5 kiekoilla. Tuli hämmentävän maukas ajettava.









Illan aikana vaihtui vielä rengastukseksi ISP:t. Vähän turhan innokas ensilenkki tuli tehtyä, ei malttanut ajaa hiljaa...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JackOja

> Titamiini-ihanuuteni Pickenflick...
> Etukiekko: MCarbon Nextie 29er 30 mm hooked + Fun Works N-Light EVO + DT Aerolite
> Takakiekko: Mcarbon Nextie 29er 30m mm hookless + Fun Works N-Light EVO + DT Revolution



Hianohan toi on! Onko noi kiekot samat, joita käytät Yetissäkin?





> ...vaihdettu myös 7 senttiseen Ritcheyn tasan 100 grammaa painavaan versioon...



Mikäs niistä noin kevyt on? Joku hiilariversio?

----------


## kauris

Alumiinia. Ritchey WCS 4axis Stem 6° matt black. Poistuvana mallina vain 39,90 euroa bike-discountista.
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...6246/wg_id-493

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Hianohan toi on! Onko noi kiekot samat, joita käytät Yetissäkin?



Takakiekko on uusi, mutta oletan että tulee kiekkoparia vaihdeltua krossarin ja maasturin välillä kisakauden mukaan. Mukavasti leventää 32-millisen kumin 35,5-milliseksi... Niin ja toi hookless pitää kumin _todella_ uskottavasti.

----------


## V3sku

> Uus kotari tänään hallainvuoren maisemissa
> Aera 29 Comp



Siisti Kottarainen

----------


## Mik@

Hommasin syys- ja talvikauden lenkki- ja työmatkapyöräksi Trek Superfly 5n. Oli ISP nastarenkaat jo pari päivää alla, mutta palasin nastattomiin renkaisiin, kun ei täällä Espoon/HKIn alueella oikein tarvi vielä nastoja. Ja pyörä on huippu, maltanko ajaa maantiellä enää ollenkaan...  :Vink:

----------


## Stinky

Tuollainen RCZ 29 jäykkis tuli kasailtua, erittäin ketterä ja herkästi kiihtyvä laite pikaisen testilenkin perusteella. Mukavan pirteä.

----------


## JuccaKo

> Hommasin syys- ja talvikauden lenkki- ja työmatkapyöräksi Trek Superfly 5n. Oli ISP nastarenkaat jo pari päivää alla, mutta palasin nastattomiin renkaisiin, kun ei täällä Espoon/HKIn alueella oikein tarvi vielä nastoja. Ja pyörä on huippu, maltanko ajaa maantiellä enää ollenkaan...



Ompa mukava, että täällä näkee muitaki superflyn omistajia. Syksyllä ostin ittelleni seiskan ja eipä tuota kaipaa vanhaa täysjäykkää trekin hybridiä.
Tuo oranssi sopii paremmin omaan silmääni ku seiskan babyblue mutta eipä se väri vaikuta innokkuuteen.

----------


## HenB

uusi ja vanha koira.. samat temput oppivat, toista pitää vain käskyttää hieman tiukemmin.

Mondraker Carbon Foxy XR 2015 ja Jones Bikes Steel Spaceframe 2010.

----------


## Stinky

Mondraker ja varsinkin tuo Jones.. herättää jopa kokeiluhalua, risukeula! Nyt on tyyliä. :P

----------


## kmw

^^ mitämitämitä? Onko Henalla iskenyt hikka aivoon tai jtkn kun on juustoa ja kadenssinoptimointilaitteisto? Ovat kyllä hienoja molemmat.

----------


## nga

Toni&Toni toimitti BMC TM01:n ensi kaudelle. Droppia tarvitsee vielä säätää alaspäin, mutta muuten on hyvä.

----------


## J T K

Huh heijaa, mikä sekunninmurskain o/ Tuolla on messevä puskea woimaa ulos pohkeista.

----------


## PaH

> uusi ja vanha koira.. samat temput oppivat, toista pitää vain käskyttää hieman tiukemmin.
> 
> Mondraker Carbon Foxy XR 2015 ja Jones Bikes Steel Spaceframe 2010.



p-hana, mihin katosi se umpihangessa polkeva fixifättimies? 
hieno on tulokaskin!

----------


## zander

Räyhäkän komeen tyylikäs BMC! Aika kone, etten sanoisi  :Vink:

----------


## lehtijussi

Tuli vaan ekaks mieleen, että väriseeköhän noi sauvat...

----------


## Mik@

> Tuli vaan ekaks mieleen, että väriseeköhän noi sauvat...



Tirsk  :Hymy:

----------


## Mik@

> Ompa mukava, että täällä näkee muitaki superflyn omistajia. Syksyllä ostin ittelleni seiskan ja eipä tuota kaipaa vanhaa täysjäykkää trekin hybridiä.
> Tuo oranssi sopii paremmin omaan silmääni ku seiskan babyblue mutta eipä se väri vaikuta innokkuuteen.



Väri on juu mukava ja tuo mieleen autopuolelta Dodge Challengerin (69-70) Hemi-oranssin värityksen. Mutta toki viime kädessä valitsin Superflyn, koska geometria oli vaan niin sopiva omiin mittoihin ja makuun.

----------


## Hääppönen

nga:n stealth-fillarin kuvaamisessa pitää varmaan käyttää jotain 1/1000s valotusta, että onnistuu edes tuollaisia kuvia saamaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jabadabado

Uuuh, on kyllä kaunis pyörä tuo BMC, tuollaisella pelillä ei ihan hiljaa ajellakaan.

----------


## slow

HenB:n valikoimalle suurta arvostusta.

----------


## The flying Chocobo

Aika ohjus tuo BMC. Meikä jos olisi puikoissa niin kyllä jengillä olisi kova kiima mennä ohi... Sen verran hiljaa ajelen kuiteskin.

----------


## Shimaani

Henan avaruusraami on livenä huima
*peuk*

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä Jones himottaisi .

----------


## kmw

]

Kokeilunhaluisena asensin Midgen. Ensivaikutelma ei ollut ihan pöhkö. Saapi nähdä kuinka jatkossa kun oikeasti pääse testaamaan.

----------


## ealex

Bad Habit 1 lähes alkuperäisessä kunnossa, kapeampi kuitutanko vaihdettu ja renkaat tubelessina:

----------


## MacKonte

Syksyn sateet poljettiin hieman kookkaammalla sinkulalla.

----------


## stumpe

Paha tapa oikein hieno peli. Tulikohan ny itellekki plussakuume...

----------


## Tank Driver

Hieno Pösö.

----------


## Keevo

Nyt vaihteilla. Ainakin keskuspuiston juurakkomäkipolku-maastossa meno nappaa enemmän kun sinkulalla. Puhumattakaan siirtymistä  :Hymy:

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Bad Habit 1 lähes alkuperäisessä kunnossa, kapeampi kuitutanko vaihdettu ja renkaat tubelessina:



Paljonkos tuosta sai pulittaa ja mistä tilasit ? Myös painosta olisi kiva saada osviittaa ?

----------


## ealex

^ Sportaxista tilasin 3 kuukautta sitten, listahinta taitaa olla 3700€, siitä sitten tinkimään.  :Hymy:  Itse sain hiukan edullisemmin, kuin millä tällä hetkellä nettikaupoissa myydään.
Vähän alle 14kg taitaa olla painoa M-kokoisena. Vakiorenkaat (Bridgerin Lite-versio) ovat 1130g/kpl, eli lähes yhtä painavat, kuin Schwalben 4,8” Jumbo Jim LiteSkin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## alteregoni

Hienno Bad Habit! Noi Leftyllä varustetu Cannondalet viehättää kieroutumutta mieltäni kovasti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Bad Habit konsepti on todellakin mielenkiintoinen. Olisi mukavaa koittaa jollain pitkällä reppureissulla yhdistääkö tuo läskin ja joustopyörän parhaat puolet.

----------


## sam1_

> Nyt vaihteilla. Ainakin keskuspuiston juurakkomäkipolku-maastossa meno nappaa enemmän kun sinkulalla. Puhumattakaan siirtymistä



mmm.. Unit. Onko 1 x 9 vai mikä? Mikä etu ratas?  :Hymy:

----------


## Bansku81

Symmetrisyys on kaunista. Varmaan siitä syystä nuo Leftyt ovat omaan silmään aivan hiveän näköisiä.

----------


## Keevo

^^
1x10 slx/zee voimansiirto. eturatas on vakio 2015 vm.

Mukava peli ajella kyllä.

----------


## JouMar

Uudet kiekot, uudet kuvat.

----------


## Plus

^ Todella hieno!

----------


## elasto

On kyllä upea Mondraker!

----------


## Juhako

Jonkin aikaa siinä meni, mutta nyt vihdoin Yeti sai hissitolpaksi Eastonin Havenin

----------


## miku80

^ No nyt on nopeen näkönen peli.. Todella hieno!

----------


## stumpe

Juhakon kuva ei näy safarilla  :Irvistys:

----------


## lehtijussi

Eikä Operalla...

----------


## kauris

Eikä mun kännykällä.

----------


## Niksi

.. Saatika tapatalkilla.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

... saatika millään muullakaan

----------


## CamoN

Onneksi täällä päässä näkyy Tapatalkilla.

----------


## zander

Näkyy myös iLuurin Safarilla.

----------


## ellmeri

höh,täällä ei näy mitään! pitäkää tunkkinne. :Irvistys:

----------


## Nana

Pähee Mondraker ja Yeti, näkyvät minun läppärillä, sekä iPhonellani.
Koitetaas näkyykö muillekin, jos minä koitan liittää sen kuvan tähän...

----------


## vihtis83

Eipä näy tuokaan

----------


## Nana

Aijaa, no höh. Mulla yleensä kuvat näkyy, mutta joskus kaikki linkit ei toimi.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kuvat näkyy myös silloin jollekin jos kuva on jäänyt välimuistiin jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## teemui

Pitäsköhän tästäkin kuva laittaa:

----------


## Juhako

> Jonkin aikaa siinä meni, mutta nyt vihdoin Yeti sai hissitolpaksi Eastonin Havenin




Itsellä kuva näkyy Safarilla, mutta ei näköjään näy itselläkään Chromella.

Tuossa linkki suoraan kuvaan
6-fu_2HNTfTc9bB5BqE3zBWp6Zju6n5lST7nNfOKKVsSk00altwF  PcwsH8oaio4Hbx7JD77RxFWC-tSF-witmYa0lB4BV3bOUTfGDohu7gsPXjqriF5yUSfvumkmf3DCwG4  uu27nDf89MghJM0Ol4ChnWxw8nlBrCm5L8GlmPyfRwUURXFFDf  Rp_wSMx0AMH31QMvhHjFaaiAWs1QF57uLN7-TaizDHLKARyJK_jOBSuBjG1nWG60I6tfrlbKJ2kePo7EAAwSQQ  06Sb_YDhycoLiKncj7dNmB0yF7gDPYG7Pf5K1YiHlxVBGdASw5  tXGri7TMMQ9DgjZ_VIgpd16Lew8ommE_4oNbti4mVhwTGF_toH  cUtV_6o7Z7mQyiKlIu76qSdwFyPX3f2O2fHScvGlJ3a59HHEhH  _Vz2m8qkBG2uIZxzxMAPD4anh-ELNX_QaMItUsB14tXC05zZju357pWtF6xQrU1-GvbVSTNe33z3fWuLriuBOEYZnhaV0eXl6wgWwMHUEwfQHqqGvv  hdiyAgM9e3asQaxrGkDHUhyOrDgpR-r0yR8Wx_DBJs5UZ4M9v=w2638-h1978-no

----------


## kalleA

Eipä toimi tuo linkkikään...

----------


## Nana

Siinä pyydetään salasanaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ehdin näkemään vihreän Yetin linkistä. Hieno on...tai oli  :Vink:

----------


## Juhako

Meneepä vaikeaksi  :Leveä hymy:  Jokohan ne nyt pelittävät?

----------


## kauris

Linkin kautta näkyy. Hieno pyörä. Vanteiden ja renkaiden tekstit kun vielä olisivat olleet kohdakkain tai edes samalla lailla molemmissa kiekoissa. Nyt on melkoinen sekamelska logoja/tekstejä. 
Satulan kulma näyttää myös yllättävän etukenolta mutta saattaa johtua kuvakulmasta. 
Mutta hieno pyörä kerrassaan ja kiva väri. Kelpais minulle.

----------


## LJL

> Pitäsköhän tästäkin kuva laittaa:



Huh että perverssillä tavalla hieno vehje!!  :Cool:  Pelkällä satulalla voisi varmaan taittaa työmatkaa, jos siihen laittaisi pyörät alle ja olisi voittopuolisesti alamäkeä

----------


## ellmeri

> Satulan kulma näyttää myös yllättävän etukenolta mutta saattaa johtua kuvakulmasta. 
> Mutta hieno pyörä kerrassaan ja kiva väri. Kelpais minulle.



Samaa katselin ja olin näkevinä että etukiekko on noin 3 tai 5 cm:ä alempana takapäätä.

----------


## VanhaPate

Näkyykö Juhako:n pyörä nyt?

----------


## mk

> Näkyykö Juhako:n pyörä nyt?



Hyvin näkyy, mutta satula aika kenollaan vaikka -> pyörän oikaisiskin horisontin mukaan <- No mutta kukin tyylillään, jos hyvältä tuntuu. Ja jos satulaan istuessa painuu vielä lisää niin sitten ei enää hirmukaukana enää ole vaaterista  :No huh!:

----------


## Juhako

> Hyvin näkyy, mutta satula aika kenollaan vaikka -> pyörän oikaisiskin horisontin mukaan <- No mutta kukin tyylillään, jos hyvältä tuntuu. Ja jos satulaan istuessa painuu vielä lisää niin sitten ei enää hirmukaukana enää ole vaaterista



Kuva kyllä antaa ymmärtää, että satula olisi aika vauhdikkaassa etunojassa. Ei se vaaterissa lattiaan nähde ole tuossa olkkarissakaan, mutta suorassa linjassa tankoon nähden. Sopii omalle persiille oikein hyvin juuri tuossa asennossa.

----------


## IncBuff

Vihreät pyörät on kivoja.

----------


## Nana

Hiano ja kivat kiekot!

----------


## suomto

Lisää vihreitä pyöriä.. 
Uusilla kehillä, kuvan ottamisen jälkeen tullut lisää 77designz ketjuohjuri.

----------


## JackOja

> Vihreät pyörät on kivoja.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SAtie8s.jpg



No niin, tulihan siitä valmiinakin vihdoin kuva. Hieno vehje.

Taustan romukasassa näyttäis olevan sopiva aihio kaupunkisinkulaksi  :Vink:

----------


## Kugelschreiber



----------


## elasto

Tuo vuoden 2013 Unitin väritys on kyllä ehdottomasti yksi hienoimmista. Plussaa tanwall-renkaista.

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä hyvännäkönen vehejes tuo Kona. Itellä saattais lipsahtaa vaihteita tuohon 1x jotain mutta silti <3

----------


## PuffySticker

Pannaas lisää Konaa kun tuli tänään näpättyä kuvaa, konetta sen enempiä asettelematta. Erityinen huomio otsavaloon joka saa hoidella etulyhdyn virkaa tulevana viikonloppuna Talvipäivänseisauksessa.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo vuoden 2013 Unitin väritys on kyllä ehdottomasti yksi hienoimmista. Plussaa tanwall-renkaista.



+1. Uskomattoman erootillinen.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kuumottava on kyllä Roveki...

----------


## Antti Salonen

Vanha uskollinen maastopyörä sai talvea varten 27,5" kiekot ja uudet nastarenkaat, kun takahaarukkaankin sattuivat sellaiset sopimaan. Nastarenkailla näytti olevan noin 9,5 kiloa, kesärenkailla sitten vähän alle 9.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Luokittelen Antin Salsan bike porn kategoriaan.

----------


## t3mppu

Hei mullakin on vihree pyörä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä tämmönen talvinen kuva (maa valkoinen) edelliseltä viikonlopulta:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> On kyllä hyvännäkönen vehejes tuo Kona. Itellä saattais lipsahtaa vaihteita tuohon 1x jotain mutta silti <3



Nythän on niin että tuohon lipsahti taakse napa johon menee tarvittaessa 11-lehtinen pakka  :Vink:

----------


## Hääppönen

Nyt on kyllä hienoja pyöriä perä perään tällä sivulla. Pitäisikö tässä alkaa itsellekin rakentamaan tarvetta uuteen... (Miltähän tuo Antin Salsa näyttäisi isossa runkokoossa?).

----------


## missile

> Tuo vuoden 2013 Unitin väritys on kyllä ehdottomasti yksi hienoimmista.



Tossa on se sama hienous kun niissä ysärirungoissa. -96 tais ainakin olla about sama fontti logoissa. Peukku. Ja samaa mieltä gummeista.

----------


## Kalle H

Alla 2015 perhepotretti. Yhtään sinkulaa tai baaripyörää ei tällähetkellä ole valikoimassa, mikä hieman harmittaa, mutta muuten tällä setillä hoituu kaikki ajot erittäin mukavasti ympärivuoden. Jako näyttää menevän nyt niin, että harrastepyörät on Saksalaisia postimyynti ihmeitä ja käyttöpyörät on ostettu Tampereen kivijaloista. Alla fillarit listattuna nopeimmasta rajuimpaan.


*Maantietykki:* Canyon Ultimate CF - Full Custom @ 6,66kg*Käyttö-/seikkailupyörä:* Kona Private Jake - perus paketti - tankonauhat brooksin nahkaa, Satula Sellen SLR XC, Kingin pulloteline & DIY runkolaukku*Täysjäykkä hyöty-/talvimaasturi:* Trek Rig - Full Custom (On-One kuitukeula, Hope/Stans Flow EX, Syntacen hiiritolppa ja alutanko, Easton Stemmi, alla pääosin ISP:t...)*Harrastemaasturi:* Radon Slide ED 160 - melko perus paketti - tankona Kuitunen Easton Haven

----------


## Plus

Hienoja fillareita postattu eilen ja tänään! Pitää mennä ihan Tapatalkin puolelle niin voi antaa tykkäyksiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Näenkö ihan väärin, vai onko Antin täysjäykässä maasturissa Powertapin tehopolkimet? Itsellenikin tuli moiset hommattua, ja tarkoitus olisi yrittää niitä myös maastossa käyttää. Taitaa tosin olla niin, että yksikin isku kiveen saattaa aiheuttaa peruuttamattoman kalibrointiongelman...  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Kuva on Izmon ottama, siksi se on tärähtänyt.

----------


## Iglumies

Pyörä on kuitenkin hyvä, vaikka ismo onkin tärähtänyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Näenkö ihan väärin, vai onko Antin täysjäykässä maasturissa Powertapin tehopolkimet? Itsellenikin tuli moiset hommattua, ja tarkoitus olisi yrittää niitä myös maastossa käyttää. Taitaa tosin olla niin, että yksikin isku kiveen saattaa aiheuttaa peruuttamattoman kalibrointiongelman...



Kyllä on. Olen ajanut pyörällä jonkin verran intervalleja esim. Malminkartanonhuipulla, eli lähinnä sitä varten. Ajattelin ajaa noilla kyllä talvellakin, sillä tarkenen Shimanon vanhalla RW80-kengällä ja Sealskinzin sukalla jos pakkasta ei ole -10 enempäää.

Ihan oikeaan maastoon en itse PowerTapin polkimilla uskaltaisi, sillä en osaa ajaa ja pamauttaisin ne ensimmäiseen isoon kiveen. Lisäksi klossi toimii huonosti jos käy näin.

----------


## Nana

Hienoja pyöriä on porukalla. T3mpun fillarissa on kiva väritys, mustat osat korostaa ja rajaa hienosti vaaleampia vihreitä.

----------


## crcm

> Kuva on Izmon ottama, siksi se on tärähtänyt.



Ripleyn paino?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuo Unit on hieno, tanwallit passaa ihan täydellisesti. Todella hyvä että Kona kaivoi arkistoista takaisin tuota 94-96 tyyliä.

Katoin tuota Antti Salosen pyörää että ompa nätti Raijin/Lynskey ja ihmettelin että nuinko nätisti niihin passaa 27.5", mutta Salsako se onkin? Hämmentävä yhdennäköisyys kuitenkin.

----------


## IncBuff

Eikös Lynskey ole ti-runkoja Salsallekin hitsannut?

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Katoin tuota Antti Salosen pyörää että ompa nätti Raijin/Lynskey ja ihmettelin että nuinko nätisti niihin passaa 27.5", mutta Salsako se onkin? Hämmentävä yhdennäköisyys kuitenkin.



Salsan rungoista ainakin Ala Carten titaaniversio oli tosiaan Lynskeyn tekemä. Takahaarukassa on tolkuttomasti ylimääräistä tilaa, eli 27,5x2,4" mahtuisi vielä hyvin vaikka on 26" runko ollut aikoinaan.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Salsan rungoista ainakin Ala Carten titaaniversio oli tosiaan Lynskeyn tekemä. Takahaarukassa on tolkuttomasti ylimääräistä tilaa, eli 27,5x2,4" mahtuisi vielä hyvin vaikka on 26" runko ollut aikoinaan.



Okei. Eipä sitten ihme jos näyttää samalle. Guuklasin että tätä 26"/27.5" versiosta on näjemmä myyty myös Lynskeynä ja samasta aihiosta kaiketi jalostettu Konalle 27.5" Explosif Ti jossa erona on liukuvat dropit (vissiinki sinkulointia aateltu?).

----------


## Suvanto

Tulipahan lopulta itsekin liikahdettua 26":sta 29":n suuntaan. Yeti SB45C X01-paketilla, josta ole voimansiirtoon ottanut mukaan vain X01-takavaihtajan, muut on XX1-palikkaa. Keulan siniset tarrat korvattu vihreillä, gripparit vaihdettu vihreiksi ja lisänä kammenpäiden vihreät suojat. Satulana edelleen räjähdyskynnyksellä oleva vanha luottosatula ja Reverbiä en ota käyttöön, joten tällä hetkellä normitolpalla, mutta tulee jossain kohtaa vaihtumaan mekaaniseen hissiin.

----------


## kalleA

Tua on kyllä nätti Yeti :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

On       *                   .*

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Toni&Toni toimitti uuden treineripyörän, ensipolkaisujen perusteella aivan taivaallisen hyvä pyörä! Painoa normisisureilla ja ultegran teräspakalla 6.9kg, joten latekseilla ja DA:n pakalla 6.8kg ja normaaleilla kammilla sitten vielä vähemmän.

----------


## kauris

Se onkin tärkeetä ettei trainerin päälle tule liikaa painoa  :Vink:

----------


## jone1

> Toni&Toni toimitti uuden treineripyörän, ensipolkaisujen perusteella aivan taivaallisen hyvä pyörä! Painoa normisisureilla ja ultegran teräspakalla 6.9kg, joten latekseilla ja DA:n pakalla 6.8kg ja normaaleilla kammilla sitten vielä vähemmän.
> 
> Taitaa olla aika hinnakas paketti tolla varustuksella.
> Saako udella pyörän hintaa noilla kamoilla?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

jone1, vastaava pyörä tiimivärityksellä ja 3T:n stemmillä+tangolla on lähtöhinnaltaan 9999e ja noi SRM:t muutaman tonnin siihen päälle. Nämä siis ovh....Tonit tekevät varmasti mielellään tarjouksen, kysy sieltä tarkemmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## adelaine



----------


## Ghostbiker

Terve

Uutena foorumilaisena lykkäänpä tänne pyöräni kuvan. Päätin aloittaa tämän "jalon" harrastuksen reilun 10:n vuoden tauon jälkeen ja paria kolmea pyörää kokeiltuani päädyin Ghostin Kato FS 5:een johon vaihdettiin pikkasen stydimmät renkaat ja otettiin 2 eturatasta pois. Erittäin hauska ja hyvä pyörä ajaa ja onpa vaan kymmenessä vuodessa fillarit "hiukan" kehittyneet. Nälkä tosin kasvaa syödessä ja nyt on haaveissa ensi kesäksi tuohon rinnalle joku DH-fillari  :Vink:

----------


## olmoilija

syksy-talvipyöräksi muutti tämmöinen häkkyrä meille

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mkpaa

Onhan tämä täällä ollut tavalla, jos toisella. Ei mitään uutta sitten viime kerran, mutta näyttää vaan hauskalta suksien kanssa.
PC260087 by Mikko Mäkipää, on Flickr

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Noh, vuorokaudessa sää varmaan ajat lumen keskelle, hiihtelet siellä toisen ja ajat kolmantena takaisin. Sivulaukuissa nyt on kyllä jotain enemmän, kuin pelkkä bivybag ja usb-laturi.

----------


## mkpaa

> ^Noh, vuorokaudessa sää varmaan ajat lumen keskelle, hiihtelet siellä toisen ja ajat kolmantena takaisin. Sivulaukuissa nyt on kyllä jotain enemmän, kuin pelkkä bivybag ja usb-laturi.



Viikon mökkireissu + joululahjat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Nana

Räpsäisy eilisen lenkin jälkeen Trekistä uusine kiekkoineen. Aika hirveä kuva, kun pyörän valokeilan ulkopuolella ei hirveän hyvin nähnyt vaikka lunta jo olikin, eikä lahkeet jäässä esteettiset seikat juuri kiinnostaneet. Olisi voinut ottaa kuvat omista housuistakin miten-monta-kertaa-voi-upota-jäiden-läpi-lammikkoon-yhdellä-lenkillä lenkin jälkeisen kuvan. Eikä ne uudet kiakot näköjään edes juuri erotu pimeässä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## maaksukka

Tälläisellä tulee pyöräiltyä muutamia kertoja viikkoon. Talvipyöräily kiinnostaisi, mutta ei noilla renkailla poljeta metriikään liukkaalla. Toinen pyörä kiinnostaisi hankkia, joku vähän maastopyörä tyylinen..  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Pannaan nyt tännekin eikä fatti-ketjuun...

----------


## Farina

^Huh huh! Rohkea värivalinta ja ei varmasti huku metsään  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Nätti pyörä on ja hienot kuvatki vielä :Hymy:

----------


## Nana

Pinkki ja oranssi ei sovi yhteen, mutta minusta tuossa aika mukavan härski yhdistelmä. Fätin kuuluukin olla röyhkeä olemuksellaan, ei siinä tartte olla hissuttelevat värit. Maastureihin minusta muutenkin sopii kirkkaat värit hyvin. Hienoa, että porukka valitsee myös näitä.

----------


## hai_suli

Täällä mennään tällähetkellä tällaisella kalustolla.

*Tunturi International* Sinkuloitu käyttis.

*Canyon Ultimate cf sl 2015* Campan osilla

----------


## Kurapyörä

[IMG][/IMG]

Tällaisella Pivot Mach 429 SL:llä on tullut ajeltua Elokuusta asti, kun piti keksiä joku hyvä 20-vuotishääpäivälahja!
On se vaan mahtavuutta ajella tuolla!

----------


## kalleA

Ei näy....Pivotti nääs :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kurapyörä

^ IPadin Safarilla ja Samsung kännyn Androidilla näkyy. 
Tosin aina ei kaikki kuvat aukee, olisko et kaikki selaimet ei aukase kaikkia kuvia, en tiedä kun en ole hyvä näissä jutuissa.

----------


## Raimo R

Tout Terrain X-over Blacktop kuoriutui tänään paketista. Kuljetus ei ihan ehtinyt jouluksi kotiin...
Eiköhän tuolla ajele seuraavat parikymmentä vuotta arkiajot ja cyclomaiset metsälenkit melko pienillä huoltotarpeilla?



Avaintekniikkaa:
Vaihteisto: Rohloff Speedhub 500/14
Hihna: Gates Carbon Drive CDX Centertrack
Vaihteenvaihtomekanismi: cinq Shift: R heebelit Rohloffille
Eturatas: Truvativ FireX 50 CDX
Takaratas: 19 CDX
Jarrut: Avid BB7 180 / 160 mm
Vanteet: Rigida Andra 210
Renkaat (kesä): Schwalbe Durano 28
Etunapa: Shimano LX Disc (<- pikalinkkujen ja jarrukiinnikkeiden lisäksi ei pyörässä olekaan kai muuta Shimanoa?)
Satula  Brooks Cambium C17

----------


## Farina

^Siis tämähän on todella mielenkiintoinen peli, en ole aiemmin kuullut merkistä. Pitääpä perehtyä valmistajan sivuihin tarkemmin.

----------


## kauris

> Ei näy....Pivotti nääs







> ^ IPadin Safarilla ja Samsung kännyn Androidilla näkyy. 
> Tosin aina ei kaikki kuvat aukee, olisko et kaikki selaimet ei aukase kaikkia kuvia, en tiedä kun en ole hyvä näissä jutuissa.



Ei näy mun Samsun androidilla.

----------


## karhile

> Ei näy mun Samsun androidilla.



Ei miunkaan.

----------


## plr

> Tout Terrain X-over Blacktop



En edes tiennyt, että tällainen setuppi on mahdollinen. Hihnaveto ja Rohloff cyclocross-pyörässä. Aika lailla täydellinen yhdistelmä. Joko on pyörä ajokunnossa, niin käydään testilenkillä?  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> olisko et kaikki selaimet ei aukase kaikkia kuvia, en tiedä kun en ole hyvä näissä jutuissa.



Kuva on ilmeisesti salaisella Google-tilillä ja näkyy vain jos olet kirjautunut sisään omaan tiliisi.

----------


## Raimo R

> En edes tiennyt, että tällainen setuppi on mahdollinen. Hihnaveto ja Rohloff cyclocross-pyörässä. Aika lailla täydellinen yhdistelmä. Joko on pyörä ajokunnossa, niin käydään testilenkillä?



En minäkään tiennyt etukäteen tällaisesta setupista Rohloff-tuotteisiin tutustuessani. Yritin speksata mielessäni ideaalista neljän vuodenajan arkikäyttö- ja cyclolenkkipyörää ja pienten mutkien kautta löysin Tout Terrain X-over blacktop GT:n.

Pyörä oli polkimia ja paria ruuvin kiristystä vaille ajokunnossa heti paketissa. Minulla on vasta toistakymmentä kilometriä takana yöllistä kokeilua (harmi, etten katsonut kuvarastiketjua ennen lähtöä) sekä aamun työmatkaa.

Illemmalla voisin ehkä erkaantua lyhyelle lenkille klo 19 jälkeen? Nastoja minulla ei kyllä ole, mutta ei se ole ennenkään menoa haitannut. Varsinkin jos ajelee enimmäkseen hiekkateitä. Esim. Pyhäjärven kierto myötäpäivään?

----------


## Kurapyörä

> Tänään, 13.30
> VPR_
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti Kurapyörä 
> olisko et kaikki selaimet ei aukase kaikkia kuvia, en tiedä kun en ole hyvä näissä jutuissa.
> 
> _
> 
> Kuva on ilmeisesti salaisella Google-tilillä ja näkyy vain jos olet kirjautunut sisään omaan tiliisi.



Olet todennäisesti 100% oikeassa? Näkyykö Pivotti nyt, kuva dropboxissa? Jos ei, niin missä palvelimessa sen pitäisi olla?



Jos ei näy, niin siirryn harjoittelu topiciin!

----------


## VPR

> Olet todennäisesti 100% oikeassa? Näkyykö Pivotti nyt, kuva dropboxissa? Jos ei, niin missä palvelimessa sen pitäisi olla?
> 
> 
> 
> Jos ei näy, niin siirryn harjoittelu topiciin!



Dropbox antaa saman 403-virheen (pääsy kielletty).

----------


## Nana

Itselläni on ainakin toimineet kuvat kaikkialla, kun ne laittaa Photobuckettiin ja sieltä sitten foorumeille. Vastaavia on muitakin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Samoin Tapatalkilla toimii myös ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kurapyörä

Laitoin kuvan Nanan vinkin mukaisesti Photobuckettiin ja muokkasin alkuperäistä viestiä, josko nyt näkyis?
Enpä muilla foorumeilla ole törmännyt näin hankalaan kuvien lisäämis systeemiin!

----------


## harmis

Tällä foorumilla ei pahemmin käyttäjäystävällisyyttä ajatella!

----------


## hartsu

> Täällä mennään tällähetkellä tällaisella kalustolla.
> 
> *Tunturi International* Sinkuloitu käyttis.
> 
> *Canyon Ultimate cf sl 2015* Campan osilla



Ei näy Tuntsa eikä kanjoni.

----------


## karhile

> Laitoin kuvan Nanan vinkin mukaisesti Photobuckettiin ja muokkasin alkuperäistä viestiä, josko nyt näkyis?
> Enpä muilla foorumeilla ole törmännyt näin hankalaan kuvien lisäämis systeemiin!



Ainakin itse näen nyt androidilla.

----------


## kmw

Kuriksen kuva näkyy ja pyörä myös. Mettässä se häviää näkyvistä sukkelaan. Hieno pyörä, ajaisin.

----------


## Kurapyörä

^ saat ajaa sillä kunhan joskus satuttais samalle polulle. Mä joudunki ajaa tolla koko  ajan, kun vaimo fiilistelee meidän läskillä, eikä meinaa millään päästää siitä irti. Piti hänen nakkirenkaisesta ottaa kiekot ja laittaa niille ISP:t jotta päästään sitte lumellakin 
'parisuhdepyöräileen'.

----------


## hai_suli

Täällä mennään tällähetkellä tällaisella kalustolla.

*Tunturi International* Sinkuloitu käyttis.

*Canyon Ultimate cf sl 2015* Campan osilla

----------


## hai_suli

Joo jotain häikkää oli onedrivessä, tai käyttäjässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Finnicone

Tämmönen tuli taloon. 
Tarkoitus oli hankkia vähän kestävämpi jokapaikan höylä. 
Osasarja on lainattu XC pyörästä.  (Hissitolppa tilattu).



Terveisin Italiasta.

----------


## stumpe

Hieno aloitus foorumilla Finniconelta. Mistä ostit? Onko Suomessa edustusta?

----------


## Finnicone

Kiitos Stumpe,

Olen ajannu n 10 vuotta saksan pyöräillä, ja päätin että nyt haetaan jotain toista. (vaikka esim Spectral olis ollut edullinen vaihtoehto).
Tiedääkseni suomessa ei on Bansheen edustusta. Löysin tän runkosetin espaniansta suht edulliseen hintaan. vajaat 2K€ runko keula ja c-c iskari.
Olin myös tehtaan kanssa juttelemassa ennen kuin osti, sieltä sain todella hyvä tukea.

----------


## Nana

Noi Photobucketit sun muut vastaavat on siitä turvallisia valintoja, että toimivat satavarmasti jokapaikassa. ja pitäisi voida käyttää myös luurilla yhtälailla, vaikken itse ole osannut ladata luurista Photobuckettiin lisää kuvia.

----------


## Tepsu

Alkoi Suntourin keula antautumaan joten piti tilata jäykkä keula talvifillariin. Carboncyclesin halvin alumiinikeula tuli tilattua. Onneksi tuolta sentään sai 490mm keulaa. Ei pahaa moitittavaa pienen testilenkin jälkeen. Painoa putosi varmaankin yli kaksi kiloa ja ulkonäkö parani. Vielä valot ja heijastimia lisää, niin pääsee pitkästä aikaa fillarilla töihin.

----------


## Nana

Tässä vielä vähän paremmin valaistu kuva X Calista uusine kiekkoineen, stemmeineen, polkimineen, vaihtajineen jne. Oikeanpuoleisen jarrukahvan valkea väri johtuu teipeistä, jotka siihen laitoin, ettei sormet jäätyisi siinä pakkasella kättä pitäessä.

----------


## Plus

> Plussa voisi kimppapotretin pyöristään laittaa. Hienoja ovat kaikki. Mun silmissä Ninerissa on hienoutta vielä keskimääräistä enempi.



Töissä tuotekuvia ottaessa napsin samalla paikalla lojuneet pyörät... Ihan kimppakuvaa en saanut kun paikalla oli vain 3/6...

----------


## Iglumies

Voi ##### tota Nineria

----------


## Tank Driver

> Voi ##### tota Nineria



Yhdyn sadatteluun.

Nanan Trekki on niiiiin pieni ja söpö.

----------


## zander

> Nanan Trekki on niiiiin pieni ja söpö.



Nii on  :Hymy:  Kivan värinenkin. Onko tanko jotenki hassun korkeella?

Ei ole Plussan maantiefillareissa aero runkoja, sisäisiä vaijerivetoja,  levyjarruja tms. Mutta onhan noi huikeen hienoja! Samaa tyylikkyyttä  havaittavissa Ninerissa.

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä päräyttävä kokoelma Plussalla pelkistä paikalla lojuneista pyöristä  :Nolous: 
Huh, tuota nainerija!

----------


## Nana

> Nanan Trekki on niiiiin pieni ja söpö.







> Nii on  Kivan värinenkin. Onko tanko jotenki hassun korkeella?



Onhan se ihan hauska mini-mtb, kokoa 13.5  :Leveä hymy: . Valitettavasti se on varkaidenkin mielestä sormia syyhyttävän söpö. Onko se toi väritys, mistä ne sen bongaa, vaikka kuinka änkisi muiden taakse piiloon vai mikä, mutta ihmeen nopeasti paikalle tulevat kun pyörää johonkin meinaa hetkeksi jättää.

Ei se tanko mitenkään erityisen ylhäällä ole, tossa kuvassa ehkä näyttää siltä. Siinä on toki tullut joustomatkaa hieman lisää, mutta ei tämä mitenkään merkittävästi vaikuttanut asentoon. Mulla on välillä ollut spacereistä 1 päällä, nyt sekin on stemmin alla.

----------


## Highlander

> Onhan se ihan hauska mini-mtb, kokoa 13.5 . Valitettavasti se on varkaidenkin mielestä sormia syyhyttävän söpö. Onko se toi väritys, mistä ne sen bongaa, vaikka kuinka änkisi muiden taakse piiloon vai mikä, mutta ihmeen nopeasti paikalle tulevat kun pyörää johonkin meinaa hetkeksi jättää.



Montako kertaa se on varastettu? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## huotah

> Töissä tuotekuvia ottaessa napsin samalla paikalla lojuneet pyörät... Ihan kimppakuvaa en saanut kun paikalla oli vain 3/6...



Festka ja Colnago miellyttävät minunkin silmääni. Klassiset runkogeometriat ja ulkoiset vaijerivedot = parhautta. Kaiken kruunaa nuo tangot - mikä on niiden merkki ja malli?

----------


## Plus

^ Colnagossa Deda Zero100 Shallow, Festkassa 3T Rotundo Team. Hyvin lähellä ovat toisiaan kuten kuvista näkyy. Campan kahvoissa on lisäksi se ns. "big hand insert" -palikka alareunan alla

----------


## huotah

> ^ Colnagossa Deda Zero100 Shallow, Festkassa 3T Rotundo Team. Hyvin lähellä ovat toisiaan kuten kuvista näkyy. Campan kahvoissa on lisäksi se ns. "big hand insert" -palikka alareunan alla



Kiitos, näin epäilinkin. Asia sattui kiinnostamaan koska olen itse juuri puntaroinut näiden kahden tangon välillä ja päädyin tilaamaan Rotundon. Campan kahvat sopii noille tangoille kuin nenä päähän. Mulla on Ultegrat, mutta ehkä nekin sopii yhteen.

----------


## Nana

> Montako kertaa se on varastettu?



Ei vielä kertaakaan, mutta en arvannut joutuvani ärrän ovelta kääntymään takaisin, kun kahvikupillista menen ostamaan, hätistelläkseni hämärän oloiset kulkijat pois pyörän luota.
ja kerranhan sitä jäi naapurin poikaystävä rapussa väijymään, vaikka olin itse aivan vieressä. Samainen miekkonen tosin taisi saada 3 viikon aikana 3 viikon porttikieltoa lähikauppaan varastelun takia.
Varkaathan on usein tuollaisia opportunisteja, jotka hyödyntää vastaantulevat tilaisuudet. Kaikki raha, mitä osista irti saa on puhdasta tuloa niin pyörän ei tarvitse olla edes erityisen hieno. Minulta vietiin Trek Marlin7 kun se oli tunnin ajan lukittuna pihassa. Varmasti kannatti, kun siinä oli Rokkarin uusi 30 Gold tk keula, uusi RF stemmi, uudet polkimet yms. Jos pyörässä on jotakin, esim väri, mikä kiinnittää huomion se vielä helpommin joutuu varkaiden "tarkempaan" syyniin ja kun vielä varas, kuten naapurini kaveri, arvioi  pyörän hinnan yli puolella yläkanttiin se lähtee aika helposti mukaan.
Se ei varkauden sattuessa lohduttaisi, että varas luuli pyörää paljon arvokkaammaksi kuin se on.

----------


## 0802905

Tulispa kesä jo, ihmeen pitkälle sai ajella..

----------


## J_K

> 



Jostain syystä tuo näyttää erittäin hyvältä, ehkä tuo koko tekee sen.

Tarvitsisit sille kaveriksi tälläisen

----------


## Nana

^
Heh, läskiä en vielä olekaan ehtinyt tähän koirankoppiin mahduttamaan.
Sitten joskus, kun on vähän paremmin tilaa niin varmaan tulee hommattuakin. Tää on hankala, kun vähän tilaa ja pitäisi saada jäykkäperä, täpäri ja mieluiten lisäksi vielä läski, jonka jälkeen alettaisiin varmaan suunnittelemaan taas uuden cyclonkin hommaamista katuosuuksille.

Omaan silmäänhän tuo XCali on alusta asti ollut ihku, mutta eihän mulla mitään silmää olekaan. Kovasti sitä kaupungilla ohikulkijat ihastelee. En tiedä miten se sen tekee. Jotain söpöyspisteitä kai se kerää. Pitäis vissiin kysellä siltä vähän vinkkejä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.F

Ei ole tainnut Chromagi ollut täällä aikaisemmin joten laitetaan nyt kun tuli otettua kuva hienossa paikassa!  :Hymy:

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> ^
> Heh, läskiä en vielä olekaan ehtinyt tähän koirankoppiin mahduttamaan.
> Sitten joskus, kun on vähän paremmin tilaa niin varmaan tulee hommattuakin. Tää on hankala, kun vähän tilaa ja pitäisi saada jäykkäperä, täpäri ja mieluiten lisäksi vielä läski, jonka jälkeen alettaisiin varmaan suunnittelemaan taas uuden cyclonkin hommaamista katuosuuksille.
> 
> Omaan silmäänhän tuo XCali on alusta asti ollut ihku, mutta eihän mulla mitään silmää olekaan. Kovasti sitä kaupungilla ohikulkijat ihastelee. En tiedä miten se sen tekee. Jotain söpöyspisteitä kai se kerää. Pitäis vissiin kysellä siltä vähän vinkkejä.



Toivottavasti on kotivakuutus kunnossa.

----------


## Nana

On se, mutta miksi meinaat? Kun on fillari kotona? Mullahan ei siis nyt ole jäykkäperää, täpäriä ja läskiä, vaan pelkkä ensinmainittu.

----------


## Highlander

> Tulispa kesä jo, ihmeen pitkälle sai ajella..



Melko tiukka välitys fiksiin...vai valehtelevatko silmäni? Mikä se on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Highlander

> Se ei varkauden sattuessa lohduttaisi, että varas luuli pyörää paljon arvokkaammaksi kuin se on.



Näinhän se on. Multa varastettiin Marin Palisades Trail vuonna 1996. Veivät suljetulta sisäpihalta lukkoineen. Pyörä ehti olla mulla parisen kuukautta ja muistaakseni siihen meni melkein kuukauden palkka. Samassa rapussa oli Irti Huumeista ry:n toimisto, joten.. Sen jälkeen ei sitten olekaan varastettu yhtään mitään...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

^
Jep, kyllä niistä viisastuu. Itse ostin 2 rikotun vaijerilukon (niistäkään ei jäänyt jälkeäkään, oli pultatussa rauta-aidassa kiinni ja ovat vieneet lukonpalasetkin mukanaan) tilalle u-lukon, vaikken uskalla enää senkään kanssa jättää tota kuin tyyliin Verkkokaupan eteiseen, kun taakseni vilkuillen haen kassalta Nobby Nickin.
Nyt varsinkaan ei uskalla, kun pyörä uusine kiekkoineen sun muine päivityksineen alkaa oikeasti olla sen arvoinen, miksi sitä vähän aika sitten luultiin. Olis jo liian musertavaa henkisesti, vaikka onkin vakuutus. On sitä rakkaudella tuunailtu, puunailtu ja höykkyytetty pitkin metsiä ja lukemattomia portaikkoja.
Sepolle: tajusin vähän jälkijunassa mihin se kotivakuutus liittyi.

----------


## Greycap

Voisihan tästä omastakin vielä vuoden päätteeksi yhden laittaa kun on kerrankin talvikokoonpano kuvassa. Ei se tosin kesästä eroa kuin rengastukseltaan ja lampun osalta, ostettuna olisi 20 mm riser-tanko mutta sen taidan ruuvata kiinni vasta kun on reilummin lunta ja rennommasta asennosta saa jotain hyötyä.

Melkein vuoden tuokin on jo minulla ollut, tuntuu aika lentävän. Vastahan minä sen kaupasta hain.

----------


## 0802905

> Melko tiukka välitys fiksiin...vai valehtelevatko silmäni? Mikä se on?



Välitys on 51:17.  Kaikki kiinteät välityksethän ovat tiukkoja joissain olosuhteissa =). Ennakoida täytyy, mutta toimii työmatkallakin.

----------


## IncBuff

Pistin nyt tuollaisen hassusti mutkalla olevan tangon, että on tilaa polville, kun putkeltahan tolla ajetaan. Kyl se nyt taitaa tohon jäädä.

----------


## Munarello

Tulisi jo kesä, jokohan jo Huhtikuussa pääsisi tien päälle..?

----------


## eagle

Trek Top Fuel 9

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Pistin nyt tuollaisen hassusti mutkalla olevan tangon, että on tilaa polville, kun putkeltahan tolla ajetaan. Kyl se nyt taitaa tohon jäädä.



Hieno on. Mutta ei se tuossa lähipolulla ollut enää puuta vasten kun käväisin katsomassa.  :Vink:  Liekö joku onnellinen korjanut talteen.

----------


## IncBuff

> Hieno on. Mutta ei se tuossa lähipolulla ollut enää puuta vasten kun käväisin katsomassa.  Liekö joku onnellinen korjanut talteen.



Äh juu. Oli tarkoitus kirjoittaa, että tuo hassu tanko jää tohon pyörään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nana

Hyvännäkösiä fillareita taas porukalla. Noi Spessun maasturit on kyllä kivoja, mikä malli tuo Greycapin on? Entä mikä Incbuffin pyörä oli? 
Bianchi on ihanan värinen, hyvin sopii tankonauhat ja vesipullo fillarin väreihin.

----------


## putki

> Tulisi jo kesä, jokohan jo Huhtikuussa pääsisi tien päälle..?



Nopean näköinen. Täällä voisi ajaa jo nyt 2016.

----------


## CamoN

> Tulisi jo kesä, jokohan jo Huhtikuussa pääsisi tien päälle..?



Pyörät tykkää, kun niillä ajetaan. Tämä on jo pitkään huutanut kärsimystään tallin pimeydessä kuin häkkiin suljettu gepardi.

----------


## LJL

^ Dirlandaa!!

----------


## putki

> Pyörät tykkää, kun niillä ajetaan. Tämä on jo pitkään huutanut kärsimystään tallin pimeydessä kuin häkkiin suljettu gepardi.



Hävytöntä olla kuljettamatta.

----------


## paaton

Huikean hieno kuva hävyttömän hienosta fillarista.

----------


## putki

> Huikean hieno kuva hävyttömän hienosta fillarista.



Lupaan ulkoiluttaa pyörää ilman erillistä korvausta varovaisesti koska sen pitää liikkua 😀

----------


## huotah

> Pyörät tykkää, kun niillä ajetaan. Tämä on jo pitkään huutanut kärsimystään tallin pimeydessä kuin häkkiin suljettu gepardi.



Aivan sairaan hieno!

----------


## paaton

Kaverilla on keltainen foil ja sekin aiheuttaa jo vähän pakkoliikkeitä. 
Oikeastaan tuollaisista pyöristä ei saisi postata kuin hämärässä ja loskaisessa kelissä otettuja kännykkäkuvia fillarifoorumeille.

----------


## putki

Parasta bannata postaaja suoraan ettei kellekään tule haluja ikinä. Törkeää kiihottamista.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei tule ..Eri asia Mtb /Fatbike Sori..Onhan toi menevän näkönen..mut siihen jää..

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sledgehammer

Oli kyllä törkeän siisti scotti.  

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

On kyllä tosi upee vehje toi CamoNin fillari. Menee varmaan kovaa. Tommonenhan saa jo henkisiä traumoja seisottamisesta.

----------


## Greycap

> Noi Spessun maasturit on kyllä kivoja, mikä malli tuo Greycapin on?



Stumpjumper Comp 29 '15, muutettu heti uutena 1x10 voimansiirrolle. Oli tarkoitus ostaa tuollainen vasta ensi kesänä mutta erinäisten elämäntilannemuutosten seurauksena hankinta aikaistui puolellatoista vuodella ja hyvä niin, sain sekä reilusti paremman värisen että paremmilla jarruilla olevan kuin mitä 2016 malli on. Voimansiirrossa ja keulassa jouduin vähän kärsimään mutta ne on huomattavasti helpompi ja halvempi päivittää jälkikäteen uutta mallia vastaaviksi jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## JohannesP

Kuvaustyylistä hohtaa sellaista ärhäkkyyttä millä saisi lähes jokaisesta pyörästä agressiivisen, mutta tuskin tuolla annetaan ilmaista pyöräkohtaista etua muille kuskeille.

Kiekkojen värityksestä pientä miinusta, mutta eipä sille paljoo mitään voi tehdä ja tyhmäähän se olisi sen takia ruveta osteleen uusia.

----------


## syklopaatti

vähän uutta osaa joita kävin koeponnistamassa. NS Bikes:in tanko oli mahtava eikä 800mm kehdannut leikata yhtään.

Nssss

Perk...Meinas ihan pyörän kuva unohtua.

----------


## sunny

Jahas. Sää on kyllä hemmotellut pyöräilijöitä. Jouluaaton lenkillä osa jatkoi uimarannalta uimaan ja vielä eilenkin ajelin Contin slikseillä, vaikka otinkin talvipyörän käyttöön. Nyt kun aukaisin oven, niin siellähän olikin se kaivattu valkea joulu. Tässä kuitenkin eilisen tunnelmia.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tulisi jo kesä, jokohan jo Huhtikuussa pääsisi tien päälle..?



Aivan varmasti pääsee ja jopa pitää päästä! Huhtikuuta odotellessa voi:

- hankkia ja asentaa toisen pullotelineen (sillä tuolla pyörällä olisi synti ajaa vain yhden juomapullon pituisia etappeja)
- heittää hemmettiin se takakiekon muovilätty (sillä joitain aivan ehdottomia tyylisääntöjä on olemassa eikä niiden rikkominen käy kuin huonosta vitsistä)
- hankkia joku omien lenkkien ja tarpeiden mukainen satulalaukku (sillä satulalaukuttomuus on tyylikästä vain kisapyörässä; onko tuo muuten heijastin vai mikä?)
- tehdä jotain spacerit-stemmi-tanko-kahvat-kokokonaisuudelle (sillä nyt taangon asento näyttää lerpahtaneelta, kahvat väärään paikkaan joutuneilta, spaceripino tarpeettoman korkealta ja stemmi siltä että se on mikä on vain koska se sattui tulemaan pyörän mukana)

Mutta muuten pyörä on juuri sen näköinen kuin ajamiseen tarkoitetun pyörän pitääkin olla - ja celeste on hienoin väri maailmassa silloin kun pyörä on yksivärinen ja merkiltään Bianchi.

----------


## Munarello

^Tuo setuppi on viime keväältä, kun otin pyörän käyttöön. Nykyisinhän siinä on jo toinen pulloteline ja satulaputken heijastin on kadonnut viime kesän aikana matkalle. Bianchi-puteli hajosi muutamassa viikossa. Tangon kulmaa nostin jossain välissä vähän suoremmaksi ja näyttää/tuntuu paremmalta. Nuo putkiosat on sitä Reparto Corsaa eli juurikin sitä mitä pyörän mukana tuli.  :Leveä hymy:  Spaceripinkkaa voisi varmasti vähentää, mutta toisaalta tuollaisena se tuntuu sopivan leppoisalta ajella. Kevään mittaan olisi tarkoitus laittaa 105-sarjan vaihtajat tilalle, kahvathan on jo päivitetty 105-sarjaan. Samalla voisi miettiä noita muoviläpysköitä jne.

----------


## IncBuff

> Entä mikä Incbuffin pyörä oli?



Niin mikähän se on sitten lopulta on. Itse Genesis High Latitude rungon ympärille kasattu epämääräinen räpellys. Toista tuollaista buildia tuskin maailmassa on. 





> Ei tule ..Eri asia Mtb /Fatbike Sori..Onhan toi menevän näkönen..mut siihen jää..



Juu näinhän se on. Scotti on varmasti lajissaan todella hieno, mutta itsellä ahdistaa ajatuskin tuollaisen ajamiseen vaadittavasta muna-asennosta.

----------


## kmw

> Välitys on 51:17.  Kaikki kiinteät välityksethän ovat tiukkoja joissain olosuhteissa =). Ennakoida täytyy, mutta toimii työmatkallakin.



Kuis polvet? Mulla oli joskus 3 väli ja tuntui pahasti liian pitkältä. Tosin semmosen vauhtiin kiihdyttämiessä on oma riemunsa :Hymy:  Nyk kesällä Piantsissa 2.71 ja Strggssa pidempi.

----------


## VilleK

Uusin whatever-täpäri Focus SAM LTD 2016 ja hieman ajettu commuter Lava Dome ~1995.

----------


## sak



----------


## Castrol

VilleK, mitä oot ollu mieltä tosta focus sam ltd:stä, onko ollu missään vielä valittamista? Vähän oon ite tommosta harkinnu.

----------


## VilleK

> VilleK, mitä oot ollu mieltä tosta focus sam ltd:stä, onko ollu missään vielä valittamista? Vähän oon ite tommosta harkinnu.



Pari lenkkiä olen nyt kerennyt ajamaan ja fiilis on erittäin positiivinen. SAM on ainoa maastopyöräni ja aion ajaa sillä peruslenkit, enskakisat, tahkon ja satunnaiset bike park -pyörähdykset. Rungon toteutus on sinänsä tavanomainen, mutta tuntuu toimivalta ja jämäkältä ja geometria natsaa hyvin. Edellisiin Focuksen täpäreihin verrattu myös rungon esteettisyys on mielestäni mennyt oikeaan suuntaan.

Jos jotain negatiivista kaivetaan niin stemmi vaihtui jo 60>50 ja tangon sekä satulan laitoin myös tilaukseen. Jarruina oli vakiona Shimanon halvemman pään M396:t, mutta kun omasta takaa löytyi Zeet niin vaihdoin ne heti alle. Lähtökohtaisesti tuo halvimmankin mallin osasarja on minun mielestä oikein hyvä. Iskarissa ja keulassa ei ole säästelty ja GX-voimansiirto on myös kiva tuttavuus. Conseptin leimoilla oleva hissitolppa on aika arvoitus. Se toimii nyt tosi hyvin, mutta hieman epäilen tilanteen pysyvyyttä  :Leveä hymy:  Kiekot toki voisi myös jossain vaiheessa päivittää leveempään & keveempään, mutta nää nyt on näitä...

Mulla ostopäätökseen vaikutti paljolti myös saatavuus ja mieluummin kantaa rahansa suomalaiseen kivijalkaan kuin maailmalle. Larun pyörästä sai tosi hyvää palvelua ja jos nyt jotain takuukeissiä tulee niin onpahan helpompi nekin hoidella. Niillä muuten oli noita SAMeja ja lyhytjoustoisempia Spineja demopyörinä, joten eipä tarvii ostaa possua pussissa. Mun m-kokoa saa toki myös testata jos Lahti on sijaintina ok.

----------


## Castrol

^Kiitoksia suuresta avauksesta!

Täytyy varmaan siellä larunpyörässä tota käydä testaamassa (todennäkösesti vasta keväällä). Lahti liian kaukana.

----------


## Hannez78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

^ *kuolaa*

Muoks, mun piti sanoakin jotain, eikä vain kuolata, hieno on.

Greycap, ai se oli Jumpperi, hyvännäköinen jumpperi ja väri oli hyvä
Incbuff, ok, varsin hauskannäköinen "sekasikiö" sitten.

Sam oli kans makee. Aika harvoin näkee samanvärisiä tai lähes samanvärisiä pyöriä, mitä toi oma Trek.

----------


## metu81

Tollanen tuli tänään. Reilun 20 asteen pakkases jäi testailu aika vähäseks, mut stemmi varmaan vaihtuu sentin pitempään.

----------


## sak



----------


## eki15

nätti canyon mikä malli? kauanko kesti tulla ja tuliko luvattuun aikaan. oma canyon lähti viikko sitten tilaukseen

----------


## Jondee^^

Tälläinen Cube Reaction GTC SL 27.5 tuli hommattua kesällä ensimmäiseksi kunnon pyöräksi. Tätä edelliset pyöräily kokemuksen noin 7 vuoden takaa alta mopoikäisenä tuli ajeltua 500euron cresentin dirttipyörällä. Sitä tulikin kokeiltua huvikseen tuossa noin viikko sitten ja onhan se aivan järkyttävä peli tämän jälkeen mutta sillon se meni kun ei ollut paremmasta tietoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## salamander

Uuden vuoden enska-ajoihin Juliana Roubion C

----------


## metu81

Spctral Al 5.0 Oli heti toimitettavissa, maksun jäleen viikko ku sain seurantakoodin ni oli jo Tampereella tulos.

----------


## Gibsy

> Spctral Al 5.0 Oli heti toimitettavissa, maksun jäleen viikko ku sain seurantakoodin ni oli jo Tampereella tulos.



Jees hyvä meininki.

----------


## 0802905

> Kuis polvet? Mulla oli joskus 3 väli ja tuntui pahasti liian pitkältä. Tosin semmosen vauhtiin kiihdyttämiessä on oma riemunsa Nyk kesällä Piantsissa 2.71 ja Strggssa pidempi.



Polvet kestävät hyvin. Tulevat kyllä kipeiksi jos ei käytä käsijarrua.  Mulla oli hetken 3.2 välitys, kun speksauspäissäni tilasin vääriä rattaita. Pari kuukautta ajelin, ja sitten piti vaihtaa nykyiseen 3.0.

----------


## heidiit

Kevättä odotellessa, kiitos herrat Toni&Toni.

----------


## Munarello

Fläshiä. Jopa siinä määrin, että kateellisena pitänee nillittää kiekkojen väärin asettelusta. Venttiilitkin ihan väärissä asennoissa.  :Hymy:  Onko satula varmasti suorassa?

Hieno se on.

----------


## Exluossa

Joo-o, on kyllä. Ja sähköillä.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Kevättä odotellessa, kiitos herrat Toni&Toni.




Köyhät kyykkyyn! On kyllä todella hieno tykki! BMC tekee todella laadukkaan oloisia pyöriä. Saattaapi olla, että itsellekkin eksyy vielä joskus käsiin sveitsiläistä laatua.

----------


## Hääppönen

Tuosta BMC:stä tulee mieleen luotijunan veturi...  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Tuosta BMC:stä tulee mieleen luotijunan veturi...



Minulle on jotenkin tullut BMC:n rungoista aina sellainen mielikuva, että ne on pari vuotta aikaansa edellä. Ainutlaatuisen omaperäistä, hieman ehkä liikaakin, mutta aina tulee sellainen tunne että juuri tuolta kaikki muut vastaavat pyörät näyttää parin vuoden päästä. Ja se vaikutelma säilyy, vuodesta toiseen.

Erittäin haluttava maantieohjus tuo TeamMachine, pikkuruinen runkokoko vaan vahvistaa erikoisuuden/ainutlaatuisuuden vaikutelmaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

heidiit:llä hieno peli. Oikein pro meininkiä, tehomittarit ja kaikki.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Greycap

Lisää näitä koska tuntuu kalustossa vaihtuvuutta olevan. Äidin fillari varastettiin paikallisten nistien toimesta joten tänään lähdin kuskiksi uuden ostoon, heitin kaupassa puolivitsillä että kokeilepa tuota S-kokoista miesten pyörää. No senhän se sitten meni ja osti, kuulemma paremman tuntuinen jo kokeillessa kuin mitä edellinen naisten malli oli ollut. Allekirjoittaneen "huoltotiimiin" lisättiin siis karvalakkimallin Specialized Rockhopper '16 runkokokoa 15,5" ja kyllä täytyy sanoa että tuo näyttää mittasuhteiltaan jo koomiselta. Tosin mitä väliä jos se ajossa toimii.

Kuvanlaatu jälleen mallia kuivan kesän puoliksi mätä peruna.

----------


## TimoF

> Uuden vuoden enska-ajoihin Juliana Roubion C

----------


## shitmonkey

Pitkään olen takarivistä seurannut foorumin ketjuja, joten lienee vähitellen aika tuottaa jotain sisältöäkin.

Talvi- ja yleislenkkipyöräksi maantiefilsun ja täysjyystön rinnalle kasailin Cuben Reaction Pro -runkoon täysjäykän 29:n. Suurin osa palikoista siirtyi toistaiseksi Giantin Trancesta. Pyöräsaldo tallissa tällä hetkellä siis n. 2,5 kappaletta.

----------


## duris

Hyvin natsaa On-Onen keula Cubeen.

Aikasemmin postattu BMC näyttää (ja varmasti on) sairaan nopeelta!

----------


## noniinno

Shitmonkeyltä asiallinen aloitus, tervetuloa.

----------


## LJL

Hieno tähtikeula Cubessa! Ja Ritcheyn tolppa näyttää aina hyvältä.

----------


## N-K

Uusi työmatkapyörä vanhan varastetun tilalle.

Parin lenkin perusteella hienosti pärjää maastossakin.

----------


## shitmonkey

^ Pidän tuosta kovasti, oikein tyylikäs veto. Mikäs runko toi on?

----------


## Jukste

Pistetäänpä kuvat omistakin kulkineista

Focus Mares 2.0



Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL



Canyon Ultimate CF SL  9.0



Canyon Dude CF 8.0

----------


## N-K

> ^ Pidän tuosta kovasti, oikein tyylikäs veto. Mikäs runko toi on?



Sama kun aiempi, mutta pykälää suurempana ja mustempana. RCZ Race SL 29.
Keula ei sovi väriltään ihan muuhun pyörään. Ei taida olla mitään halpoja (mutta varmasti kestäviä) kuitukeuloja lokarinkiinnitysreijällä saatavilla vielä.

----------


## kmw

Juksten pööräasiat on hyvällä mallilla *peukku*

----------


## noniinno

Joko Juksten Duden penkki osoittaa etuvasemmalle tai sitten minulla on hahmotuksessa(kin) häiriöitä.

----------


## Nana

Kivannäkösiä fillareita on taas. En silti voinut olla rengasfriikkinä kiinnittämättä huomiotani N-Kn pyörän rengasvalintaan, tai ennemminkin järjestykseen, kun edessä on matala, oikeastaan slicki Race-King ja takana hyvin pitävä Nobby Nic. Eikö olisi turvallisempi toisinpäin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## N-K

Työmatkalla nyt on ihan sama onko jotain kaarrepitoa tai muuta, kunhan eteenpäin pääsee.
Oikeasti suunnitelmana on ollut pitää kesällä sliksit, syksyllä nappulat alle (nämä nykyiset) ja sitten talveksi riittäisi kun vaihtaa eturenkaaksi ISP:n.
Nyt vaan on ollut niin hitosti pitoa metsässäkin ettei tunnu olevan mitään väliä mitä on alla.

----------


## Kurapyörä

[IMG][/IMG]

Sain laittaa vaimon 'kesäkiituriin' ISP:t alle, nostaa satulaa tuuman verran ja vaihtaa 2cm pidemmän stemmin. 
Näin sainkin käyttööni upean 'talvikiiturin' auratuille tai muuten kovapohjaisille reiteille.
Kuvasta yritin tehdä hiukan taiteelisemman, mutta sormet jäätyi -15 asteen pakkasessa ennenkuin sain valot ja valotuksen kohdilleen.

----------


## Nana

^^
Ei varmasti, sitä on vaan niin tottunut siihen, että porukka maastureissa laittaa rouheamman kumin eteen tuomaan pitoa, jos jompikumpi lähtee alta niin mieluummin takarengas eka sekä rullaavuustekijät, jotka takana enemmän vaikuttavat, mutta eipä ne mikään kiveenhakattu sääntö ole.
Tommonen jäykkä olis kyllä pätevä työmatkavekotin.

----------


## Jukste

> Joko Juksten Duden penkki osoittaa etuvasemmalle tai sitten minulla on hahmotuksessa(kin) häiriöitä.



Näyttää kyllä, että sojoittaisi ihan vinoon. En kyllä muista sitä tossa käännelleeni.

----------


## sam1_

Perheen uusi tulokas Salsan Muklukki.  :Hymy: 
Saas nähä mille käytölle jää täys jäykkis 29"

----------


## Gaastra

^ hieno, mutta kuvan tunnelmaa hieman pilaa noi kuset tuossa takarenkaan vieressä.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^^ Hieno mukluk kyllä, vaikka renkaaseen kustukin

----------


## Tank Driver

Makoisa peli.

----------


## Pesku

Tämmöinen tuli hommattua syksyllä (hyvällä alennuksella). Toistaiseksi ollut todella tyytyväinen vaikka eturattaita onkin kaksi liikaa ja renkaissa liian vähän pitoa (muutosta tulossa). Tyytyväinen olen myös löytämiini DMR V6 polkimiin, jotka sopii väriteemaan  :Leveä hymy:  Nähtäväksi jää kestääkö pyörä omaa käyttöä. Onneksi on huikeat takuut taskussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hieno on kuseksittu Salsa.
Jos 29:stä syntyy luopumispäätös niin jos sopivan kokoinen niin saattaisin ainakin teeskennellä kiinnostunutta.

----------


## svheebo

Perus-Stumppi, nyt nastoilla. Ja talven takia terästermarille pulloteline.

----------


## jcool

Löytyi syksyltä kiva Fatboyn kuva :-)

----------


## svheebo

Fatboy on vaan hieno pyörä, vaikka minulla huonot muistot siitä onkin  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

^et oo svheebo miettinyt Stumpy 6Fattieta? Mä kerkesin päivittää vanhan Stumpyn uudempaan, mutta oispa ollut 6Fattie silloin tarjolla :-) Läskin myötä olen ymmärtänyt sen tärkeimmän, että paras jousto lähtee renkaista. No litkutus varmaan parantaa tilanteen ens kesänä Stumpylle. Jos ei, niin 6Fattie vaihtuu persiin alle :-) Fatboy ei vaihdu kyllä mihinkään, koska onhan se henkireikä, kun alkaa normiajot tympiin.

----------


## mehukatti

Uus runko ja vanhat palikat. Etujarru puuttuu vielä, kun tarvii hakee spacerit.

----------


## juho_u

Hieno cruzi

----------


## Jami2003

Kyllä. Oranssi on uusi musta.

----------


## Odottakaa

Radon Slide 130 29" 9.0 ulkoilutusta tänään:

----------


## kmw

Krutsi on HIENO. Eikä tuo Radonkaan ihan sysipaska  :Hymy:  Ajaisin khyl molempia.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Pienellä testilenkillä. GT kotiutui perjantaina Britanniasta Hervantaan.

[IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Uus runko ja vanhat palikat. Etujarru puuttuu vielä, kun tarvii hakee spacerit.



Toi Stigmata on kyllä ihan jäätävän hyvän näköinen runko. Väri ei itselle oikeen natsaa, mutta runko on tehty viimesen päälle.

----------


## zander

On törkeen siisti toi mehukatin Santa Cruz! Väriki mahtavuutta. Satula vaateriin ja menoksi!

----------


## HC Andersen

> Perheen uusi tulokas Salsan Muklukki. 
> Saas nähä mille käytölle jää täys jäykkis 29"



Hyvin onnistunut kokonaisuus.

----------


## LJL

> Uus runko ja vanhat palikat. Etujarru puuttuu vielä, kun tarvii hakee spacerit.



Uu mama, kunnon krossipornoa.. Katsoin tuota kuvaa hetken, ajattelin omaa Känyöniä ja itkin vähän

----------


## maalinni

Santa Cruzia tuijottamalla saa päivän c-vitamiiniannoksen.

----------


## Exluossa

Mehukatin rossiruzzi herättää kyllä kaluston päivityshaluja.

----------


## Oz

Jep. Jos cx olis kauppalistalla, eipä tarvitsisi kauheasti merkkiä miettiä.

----------


## yksinteoin

Stigmata on kyllä järjettömän kaunis.

----------


## Odottakaa

Myöhästynyt syntymäpäivälahja ... itselleni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

[tähän se uotisen kuva]
Ei huono!!

----------


## Läskimasa

👍 Oikein. Nythän näitä on jo useemmalla foorumilaisella.

----------


## metu81

Pikkasen uutta osaa ja väriä spctraliin. Jarru ja tolpan putkien kannakkeet värkkäsin alumiinista, sentin pitempi stemmi ja tupit on uusia. Tolpankiristin, eturattaan pultit ja polkimet sai vain uuden värin.

[/IMG]

----------


## Juniper

Itselleni myöhästynyt synttärilahja  :Hymy: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Huggu

Hoikkis:


Fättis:

----------


## eki_boomer

Pivot MACH429 Carbon

----------


## macci

Toimiva talvisetup

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Toimiva talvisetup



Dude on kyllä hienon näköinen pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Two-Shoes

Läski lähti ja appelsiini tuli tilalle

----------


## jcool

Törkeä Photoshop...

----------


## stumpe

Mut sairaan hieno^  :Hymy:

----------


## Nizcu

Hieno! Tahtoo kans! 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Palaolli

Ilmoittaudun foorumille


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mehukatti



----------


## PavelPude

Uusi kirjoittelia ilmottautuu. :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

Ai kun on hieno värinen strutsi.

----------


## Shamus

Jarrulevyjen värikoodaus...

----------


## VitaliT

prkl jos shamus tekee joskus läski kalenteri, niin mä on siten eka ostos jonossa.

----------


## LJL

> Uusi kirjoittelia ilmottautuu.



Hieno Ghost!  :Vink:

----------


## Nizcu

Pitihän se merenjäällä käydä fiilistelemässä.
Olihan se raskasta noilla 2.0 renkailla pehmeässä lumessa, toki olis auttanut jos paineita laskenut.
Nyt mennään tuommoisella väliaikaisella kulkimella, tarkoitus olis myöhemmin ostaa jäykkäperä tai täpäri  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## oil

Retkipyörä lumisen yöretken jälleen:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibsy

Cruzi on muuten nätti, mutta stemmi on sysiruma.

----------


## Lobo

> Jarrulevyjen värikoodaus...



Tulee mieleen 90-luvun Kleinien värit tästä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Tulee mieleen 90-luvun Kleinien värit tästä



Mitä muuta voi Shamukselta odottaa  :Vink:

----------


## Pertsa78

Laitetaan uudesta kulkineesta kuva, jarrut päivitin heti guide rsc:hin,  absoluteblackin ratas tulossa ja joku kuraläppä etuhaarukkaan. Ja letkut pitäisi vielä lyhennellä..

----------


## pturunen

Uusi stumppi on kyllä hieno! Kenttäraportit kertovat leveiden kumien toimivan käytännössä erinomaisesti.

----------


## jaakkoso

Mondraker Foxy

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mahtava kettulainen! Ja Katin Krutzin värit ja muutenkin ihq.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Mvu

Mondraker Vantage r+


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

^ Nyt jumalauta! Kuola valuu.

----------


## Mvu

Kuva kotiinhakumatkalta viime kuussa. Nyt oikeanlaiset polkimet, flatit tietysti  :Vink:  ja hissitolppa. Sisurit jäi tallin seinälle roikkumaan kanssa. Vielä päivittyy jarrut ja fillari on mieleinen.

----------


## kmw

Pähee Vantage. Siis PÄHEE!

----------


## pkka

Sain vaimokkeen innostumaan maastopyöräilystä. Hän osti läskin, läskikuumetta alkaa nousta itsellekki.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## latuman

Jospa sitä jaksaisi harjoitella, nyt kun on vastus ja fillari siihen hommaan. Kesällä jos vielä uloskin uskaltautuisi, niin jopas jotakin.

----------


## Fin77

Kesää odotellessa!

----------


## Jukkis

> Laitetaan uudesta kulkineesta kuva, jarrut päivitin heti guide rsc:hin,  absoluteblackin ratas tulossa ja joku kuraläppä etuhaarukkaan. Ja letkut pitäisi vielä lyhennellä..



Tää olis kyllä hieno, tahtois mutta tahtominen ei riitä kun ei oo rahnaa.
Kiusaiskohan kuitenkin itseään ja kävis koeponnistamassa Sellon Pyörässä ? Puoltoista vuotta läskin omistaneena kaipais jotain muuta tilalle, koska kaipaan ajokilta ketteryyttä ja kovaa vauhtia. Toisaalta mihinkään prinssinnakkirengasosastolle ei ole kiinnostusta, koska asun siellä missä olemassaoleva tiestö asettaa omat haasteensa. Etupäässä siksi tuohon läskiinkin tuli sorruttua,,,

----------


## stumpe

Pinkbiken arvostelussa luki että kantapäät hankaa ikävästi chainstayta polkiessa. Onko Pertsalla ko. ongelmaa?

----------


## kalleA

Kaunis on Norco!

----------


## Pate@

> Jospa sitä jaksaisi harjoitella, nyt kun on vastus ja fillari siihen hommaan. Kesällä jos vielä uloskin uskaltautuisi, niin jopas jotakin.



Avopolkimet????

----------


## latuman

> Avopolkimet????



Lukot tulee jälkitoimituksena. Ihan yhtä  hyvinhän toki toimi lenkkareillakin, mutta saapa sitten unohtaa jalan asennon hieromisen kun on klipit

Lähetetty minun XT1562 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

> http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/MTBlife/3_zps1b5zpcgc.png
> 
> Kesää odotellessa!



Tää on kyllä aivan törkeen makee!

----------


## MiTau



----------


## Pertsa78

> Pinkbiken arvostelussa luki että kantapäät hankaa ikävästi chainstayta polkiessa. Onko Pertsalla ko. ongelmaa?



Ei oikeastaan, Sellon pyörässä kun kävin koeajamassa niin ekalla lenkillä oli muutamia osumia, koska demossa oli spd polkimet ja ajoin peruslenkkareilla.
noilla saintin fläteillä ei ole tainnut osua kertaakaan kantapäät putkiin.mtoki ei oel vielä motaakaan reissua takana.

Olitko Jukkis eilen Sellon pyörässä yhtä aikaa joskus 17-1730?

----------


## Moby

Pivot Mach 5.7. harrastepyöränä jolla ajetaan kaikki Tahkosta bikeparkiin. Viimeisimmät päivitykset mm. offset puslat ja tuunatut iskarit. 


Vitus Dee 29 kaupunkipyöränä jolla kuskataan muksua ja hoidetaan muut ajot. Käyty joskus lenkilläkin. Talvirengastus rivo mutta toimiva.

----------


## Sant

Harrastus on väärä jos se ei vie kaikkia varoja... Päivän kiillottelun ja huoltamisen jälkeen yhteiskuvaa tallin asukeista. 


Rose Pro Dx Cross 2000
Canyon Dude CF
Rose Granite Chief
Commencal Meta HT AM

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Harrastus on väärä jos se ei vie kaikkia varoja... Päivän kiillottelun ja huoltamisen jälkeen yhteiskuvaa tallin asukeista. 
> 
> 
> Rose Pro Dx Cross 2000
> Canyon Dude CF
> Rose Granite Chief
> Commencal Meta HT AM



Komea kokoelma!  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Metaa ja rosen täpäriä kyllä katsoisi mielellään vähä paremmastaki kuvasta ;D

----------


## Tubeless

*Ragley Bigwig 2016*

----------


## Sant

> Metaa ja rosen täpäriä kyllä katsoisi mielellään vähä paremmastaki kuvasta ;D



Täytyy koittaa ottaa valoisampaa kuvaa tämän taustakuva kokeilun lisäksi. Metassa nyt hieman ylimittaista letkua takapäässä mutta eiköhän ne jossain vaiheessa jaksa lyhentää...

----------


## bouncer

Cube Nutrail cmpt ja vielä orkkis osilla.

----------


## mikaveee

tänään saapunut Ridley x-bow 10 disc 



Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Oz

Neljän vuoden ajan sinistä Cruzia katseltuani saavutin kyllästymispisteeni ja kun en parempaakaan pyörää tilalle keksinyt, päätin pakkaspäivien ratoksi vaihtaa väriä:

----------


## stumpe

Hienoja pyöriä, mutta turkoosi bigwiggi aiheuttaa väristyksiä ja ostokuumetta. Mistä hankit? Paljonko kustansi?

----------


## Nana

Pidin taukoa tämän topikin vilkuilussa Hannez78:n Pivotin sun muiden jlk, etten ihan näppistä kuolaisi, mutta ei siitä näköjään ollut mitään hyötyä, kun sama tulitus jatkuu Mehukatin ja muiden Santa Cruzeilla, Juliana Roubionilla, Pivoteilla, Mondrakereilla (Vantage R on kaiken lisäksi tosi päheen värinen) ja Spessuilla... =p´´¨¨
ainiin ja Norcoilla, ihan karrrmee sekin.

----------


## eagle

On muuten komia Cruz... alkaa enduropeliä ihan himottaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ron Davis

> *Ragley Bigwig 2016*



Kyllä on nätti teräsrunko Ragley

----------


## Tubeless

Tilasin rungon crc:ltä ja osasarjan saksasta+ yms. Vanteet, hissitolppa, keula ja renkaita oli hyllytavarana  :Hymy:  Kustannuksia en oo viittiny laskea. Saipahan mieleisen  :Hymy:

----------


## cujo

EIIIIHHHhh!! Miks mä avasin foorumin pitkän hiljaiselon jälkeen... Iski heti ihan hirvee pyöräkuume!! AARGH!! ps. komeita pelejä teillä!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Retkipyörä lumisen yöretken jälleen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Trek 920 ilmeisesti? 

Nopeasti ovat menneet kaupaksi... Mietin itse työmatkapyöräksi. Mitkä ovat ensivaikutelmat?

----------


## oil

> Trek 920 ilmeisesti? 
> 
> Nopeasti ovat menneet kaupaksi... Mietin itse työmatkapyöräksi. Mitkä ovat ensivaikutelmat?



Terve,
Trek 920 hyvinkin. Kesän loppupuolella tuon hommasin ajatuksella, että se olisi huonon kelin työmatkapyörä, retkipyörä, hiekkatiepyörä ja talvipyörä yhdessä paketissa. 
Olen ehtinyt ajella sillä kaikkia noita ajoja. Työmatkakäytössä menettelee, joskin turhan järeä, kevyempi cyclokin kävisi siihen. Toisaalta hyvin lumiset ja jäiset kelit puoltavat tätä mallia, tuohon mahtuu mainiosti levein Ice Spiker Pro alle. Aiemmassa työmatkafillarissa oli kapeammat Mara Winterit, jotka kiemurtelivat ikävästi kun tielle on jäätynyt pitkittäissuuntaisia uria. Trekki menee ne rauhallisesti rullaten.

Sekalaisessa lenkkikäytössä mainio "välipyörä" maasturin ja maantiepyörän väliltä, tulee ajeltua ihan uusia reittejä; esim metsäautoteitä, joihin maantiepyörällä ei enää menisi ja jotka tuntuisivat täysjoustolla turhan helpoilta. Trekillä maantiesiirtymät taittuvat mukavasti, maantieltä voi siirtyä soratielle ja siitä edelleen helpoille poluille risteilemään. 

Ajo-ominaisuudet on selvästi hiottu kuormattua retkiajoa varten. 920 kulkee kuin juna, kun on laukut edessä ja takana. Välitykset riittävät tiukkoihinkin nousuihin ja pyörä tulee alas sora- ja metsäteitä todella vakuuttavan vakaasti.

----------


## latuman

Aivan ihana pyörä perusidealtaan. Itseäni jännittäisi vähän, että liekö kovin ketterä? Ja mitenkä geometria synkkaa droppitangon kanssa ja että mitenkä tommoset vaihteenvalitsimet hyväksyy elämäänsä.

----------


## oil

> Aivan ihana pyörä perusidealtaan. Itseäni jännittäisi vähän, että liekö kovin ketterä? Ja mitenkä geometria synkkaa droppitangon kanssa ja että mitenkä tommoset vaihteenvalitsimet hyväksyy elämäänsä.




Ketteryys ei ehkä ole oikea sana kuvaamaan tätä pyörää, pikemminkin vakaus. Muutaman kerran olen erehtynyt juurakkopoluille sen kanssa ja siinä menee melkolailla käyttökelpoisuuden raja. Keulaa ei nosteta ennakoimatta hyvin, eikä se luonnostaan käänny nopeasti.

Muuten ajoasento / droppitanko on ainakin itselle (180cm/87inseam ja 56 runkokoko) mainio. Rentoa ajoa, pystyhkö asento, alaotteelta pystyy ajamaan vaikka olisikin pieni vatsa. 
Vaihteenvalitsimet olivat ihmetys itsellekin. Yllättävän nopeasti niihin tottui. Ne tuntuvat jotenkin sopivan tuohon yleisrauhalliseen ajofiilikseen; vaihdellaan kun keritään... ei onnistu hankalammassa maastossa, mutta ei tämä ole siellä muutenkaan paikallaan. Retki- ja hiekkatieajelussa ei ongelmaa.

----------


## sledgehammer

Monen vuoden tauon jälkeen piti hommata maasturi.  Budjetti reippaasti alle tonni ja n. 140mm piti olla joustoa.  Tommonen Pitch sitten löytyi.  Suuremmin en ajatellut rakennella, mutta kiekot menee vaihtoon ja takaiskari tarttis varmaan huoltaa.   Sieltä kuuluu vähän "Sucking noisea", kun pumppaa seisten pyörää. Voipi olla että etuiskarin sisälle hankin paremmin enskakäyttöön sopivan vaimenninpatruunan.  Vähän yli tonni tuohon menee, kun on kiekot vaihdettu ja iskari huollettu.  Ajoltaan oli kyllä tosi jees.  Ei paljon juuret ja patit haittaa tuolla keulakulmalla.  Eiköhän faija pysy vielä hetken poikien perässä metsässä tuolla ja kovasti tekis kyllä mieli kokeilla painovoimaista ajelua rinteessä ensi kesänä.

Edit:
Kiekoiksi taisin juuri hankkia DT:n EX1750 rinkulat.  Mulle kun kelpaa vanhat romut, niin aika sopivasti saa 26" kiekkoa.  Muutetaan sitten myöhemmin 27,5 kokoon, jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## xxx

^ Mitäs patruunaa olit ajatellut Argyleen sovittaa?

----------


## kmw

> ....mitenkä tommoset vaihteenvalitsimet hyväksyy elämäänsä.



Mulla ei ole koskaan ollut sti-kaffoja. Ei ole syntynyt tarvetta kun on nämä. Ehkä 5mm podempi aisa kuin edell. Shitmanoissani ja ach kuinka mukavasti toimii. Eivät taatusti sovi kaikkeen ajoon eikä kaikille, mutta ei sen takia pidä dissata  :Hymy: 

Paljon onnellisia kilsoja @oil. On kalusto hyvin kohillaan. Tähän peukaloiden yms kuvia.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Ajo-ominaisuudet on selvästi hiottu kuormattua retkiajoa varten. 920 kulkee kuin juna, kun on laukut edessä ja takana. Välitykset riittävät tiukkoihinkin nousuihin ja pyörä tulee alas sora- ja metsäteitä todella vakuuttavan vakaasti.



Kuulostaa hyvältä. Pitää miettiä ja katsoa vaihtoehtoja, joista Cannondale Synapse Adventure olisi yksi, vaikka tavarat olisi silloin pakko kuljettaa repussa. Kaksi erilaista pyörää erilaisilla vahvuuksilla.

----------


## eemaen

Pienehköllä rahalla mutta isolla vaivalla kasattu Canyon F10 2006.

----------


## sledgehammer

> ^ Mitäs patruunaa olit ajatellut Argyleen sovittaa?



En oo ehtinyt vielä paneutumaan asiaan. Fillarikaupassa ääneen mietin, että mihin tuon keulan vaihtais, niin myyjä totesi, että vaihda sinne eri patruuna, kun keula on kerran uudenveroisessa kunnossa. Olisko sectorista ehkä, en tiedä. Täytyy selvitellä. Toisaalta tuossa on 10mm vähemmän joustoa, kuin alunperin, niin voisi tuon myydäkin.  Katsotaan nyt...

----------


## jcool

Photarilla uutta vannetta kehiin :-)

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Työmatka- ja hupikulkine. Hiilikuituinen Focus Mares CX 1. Paino rantakunnossa n. 8,1 kg. Nyt talvella lokarit, flättipolkimet ja edessä nastat. Tanko pitäisi saada vieläkin vähän alemmas.

----------


## Teemu H

Kyläyhdistys järjesti laskiaisriehan ja minä ajattelin, että eikös laitetakin nastarenkaat alle pitkästä aikaa ja mennä pyörällä. Mukavaa oli, kannatti. Juniori myös nukahti paluumatkalla normaaliin tapaan, eli ei tuolla kärryssä aivan pelkkää kärsimystä voinut olla  :Hymy: 



Specialized Tricross Comp ja Thule Gougar.

----------


## PK1

Annoin kaverille hieman kustomoidun sähköfillarin 40-vuotislahjaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Peukku lahjalle.

----------


## Lyr3

Moro.
Uus tyyppi foorumilla. Tää varmaan ihan hyvä tapa alottaa jutut täällä. 

Viime kesänä pelastin porukoitten pihasta tuommosen melko lohduttoman näkösen Schwinn Classic Cruiserin. Pikkusisko ei sillä enää halunnu ajaa, joten viisaana jätti pihalle ruostumaan. 

Kuva lähtökohdasta



Ei siinä sit muu auttanu, ku kattoo mitä tarvii ja osat tilaukseen. Lokarit ja ketjusuoja jäi pois niitten huonon kunnon takia. 

Kerman väriset fat frankit, ruskeeta nahkaa ja bemarin värejä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jos Schwinn nyt ruma ole lähtöjäänkään, mutta komea on lopputulos!

----------


## kmw

No nyt on hienoo. Khyl kelpaa Svinnillä kesemmällä jätskikiskat ja terassit kierrellä.

----------


## Lyr3

Hyvä et miellyttää muitakin ku itteeni  :Hymy:  Entisöitäväks tuo ois ollu liian iso projekti. Oman maun mukaan ku teki, nii tuli just hyvä. Eikä loppupelissä maksanu ees paljoo koko projekti yhteensä. Maalaus oli isoin urakka ja senkin tein ite töissä. Tänä kesänä tavotteena ajaa enemmän, ku 30km  :Leveä hymy:  

Lisäkuvia tuolla:http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Ly...?sort=3&page=1

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Upea svinni!

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Magee! Ajaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Erittäin makea Schwinn!

----------


## Teemu H

Tuli uusi pyörä kesäksi, Eddy Merckx Mourenx69.



Oikeaa maantiepyörää minulla ei ole ollutkaan noin kymmeneen vuoteen, oli varmasti jo aika, ja siksi vähän juhlavampi kuvakin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä



----------


## eagle

^ Komia on!

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tuli uusi pyörä kesäksi, Eddy Merckx Mourenx69.



Silmä on alkanut tottua nykysuuntauksen mukaisiin aerompiin pyöriin ja vaaempiin vaakaputkiin siinä määrin että tuonmallinen maantiepyörän runko näyttää jo jotenkin vanhanaikaiselta. Mutta eiväthän ne ei-ulkonäölliset syyt joiden takia slouppaavat vaakaputket ilmestyivät ole minnekään kadonneet (ja olen itse katsellut vielä voimakkaammin slouppaavaa BH Quartzia kovastikin kiinnostuneena).

Merckx on  jotenkin ristiriitainen merkki; itse pyörissä ei ole mitään erityistä vikaa ja huolisin kyllä minkä tahansa niistä, mutta jotenkin paistaa liian selvästi läpi semmoinen markkinointikonseptilähtöisyys eli ostetaan pois legendaarisen ajajan huonosti menestynyt pyörämerkki ja ruvetaan kauppaamaan tämä nimellä ja naamalla hohtoa, unelmia ja kuviteltua lisäarvoa hyvin toimeentuleville keski-ikäisille miehille. Eli vähän niin kuin joku italialainen merkki mutta ilman todellista historiaa ja sitä sielua. Vaan mitä sillä on väliä mitä minä ajattelen; sinähän sillä ajat ja pyörä on selvästikin tehty ajettavaksi.

Jos jotain negatiivista pitää ulkonäöstä sanoa, niin kompaktirattaat ja laaja takapakka jotenkin pilaavat yleisvaikutelmaa. Mutta pyörähän voi vallan hyvin löytää itsensä oikeilta vuorilta ja vaikkei löytäisikään, edelläoleva on vain subjektiivinen näkemys - ja paremmaltahan se aina näyttää että jalat pyörivät sulavasti.

----------


## FreeZ

​29+:saan keulanvaihto. Vielä on muutenkin viimeistely tekemättä letkujen ja vaijereiden suhteen. Kaulaputkeakin täytyy lyhennellä jonkun verran.

----------


## colli

Ja katkoa noi nipparit,AIJAI  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 0802905

> 



Hyvä väri, hieno pyörä! AIR 9 CARBON? Paino? Ajotuntuma?
Harkinnassa air 9..

----------


## maalinni

Maantiesinkula:



Ei oikein pyöräily ole maistunut selkävaivojen takia, mutta jospa tällä sitten.

----------


## Lyr3

Schwinnin kaveriks hommasin tämmösen Helkaman. Kait tuostaki hienon saa 😁

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Hyvä väri, hieno pyörä! AIR 9 CARBON? Paino? Ajotuntuma?
> Harkinnassa air 9..



Kyllä, A9C. Ajotuntuma on kyllä aika karu. En tiedä miten -15 ja -16 mallit poikkeavat tästä rungosta, kuulemma ovat nykyisiin pehmentäneet ajotuntumaa mikä ei kyllä varmasti haittaa. Kaikkihan riippuu mitä rungolta haluaa. Näppärä ja kevythän tuo on kyllä kääntymään, en moiti. Takuuasiat kannattaa selvitellä etukäteen.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> ​29+:saan keulanvaihto. Vielä on muutenkin viimeistely tekemättä letkujen ja vaijereiden suhteen. Kaulaputkeakin täytyy lyhennellä jonkun verran.



Paljonkos tuollainen Fox:n keula köyhdyttää kukkaroa? Mahtuuko hyvin pyörimään normi 29" keulassa?

----------


## janne68

> Monen vuoden tauon jälkeen piti hommata maasturi.  Budjetti reippaasti alle tonni ja n. 140mm piti olla joustoa.  Tommonen Pitch sitten löytyi.  Suuremmin en ajatellut rakennella, mutta kiekot menee vaihtoon ja takaiskari tarttis varmaan huoltaa.   Sieltä kuuluu vähän "Sucking noisea", kun pumppaa seisten pyörää. Voipi olla että etuiskarin sisälle hankin paremmin enskakäyttöön sopivan vaimenninpatruunan.  Vähän yli tonni tuohon menee, kun on kiekot vaihdettu ja iskari huollettu.  Ajoltaan oli kyllä tosi jees.  Ei paljon juuret ja patit haittaa tuolla keulakulmalla.  Eiköhän faija pysy vielä hetken poikien perässä metsässä tuolla ja kovasti tekis kyllä mieli kokeilla painovoimaista ajelua rinteessä ensi kesänä.
> 
> Edit:
> Kiekoiksi taisin juuri hankkia DT:n EX1750 rinkulat.  Mulle kun kelpaa vanhat romut, niin aika sopivasti saa 26" kiekkoa.  Muutetaan sitten myöhemmin 27,5 kokoon, jos siltä tuntuu.



Ootko käytettynä ostanut?Hinnasta päätellen...

----------


## sledgehammer

Joo, mahtaako noita 26" maastureita enää saada edes uutena.  Sarvia tarttis vähän vielä kaventaa.  Uudet kiekot pääsi myös alle. Takakiekko on paikalla 10mm kierretangon pätkällä, kun DT:n 10x135 akseli on vielä matkalla Suomeen.  Takaiskari tarttis huoltaa ens viikolla, jos ja kun itse vaimentimen tiivisteet ehtis tulla. Air sleeven tiivisteet tulikin jo. Foxin kaasuntäyttöruuvin tilalle onnistuin tilaamaan venttiilin.  Saa sitten paineistettua ihan itse.

Edit:
Mulla olis uudet maguran MT2 jarrut hyllyssä. Miten ne suhtautuu noihin elixir 3 jarruihin?  Meinasin vähän vaidella ne paikoilleen jossain välissä.



Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeZ

> Paljonkos tuollainen Fox:n keula köyhdyttää kukkaroa? Mahtuuko hyvin pyörimään normi 29" keulassa?



Tuo on ihan 29" 34 Foxi. Tuo combo mahtuu pyörimään.  Tiukummillaan on on renkaan päällä, jossa tilaa ei juuri ole. Tuon kohdan dremelöin niin, että saadaa "mud clearancea".

----------


## Nana

Trekki uusilla osilla, tosin eriparikiekot kuvaushetkellä

----------


## macci

Vaimoläski v2 suht valmiina

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Wot! Eikö Biancheille näytetä kameran sulkijaa? Eivätkö bianchistit tunne halua esitellä kalustoaan täällä? On kyllä totta maantiepyörien olevan kaikki aika samannäköisiä tylsiä ja B-brändi uppoaa tähän kategoriaan.

----------


## Jukkis

> Eivätkö bianchistit tunne halua esitellä kalustoaan täällä?.



Herra paratkoon, toivottavasti ei !! Saattaa olla alaikäisiäkin linjoilla 😂

----------


## YocceT

Tää on tänään leimallisesti maasto- ja läskipyöräfoorumi. Muutama vuosi sitten painopiste oli cyclocrosseissa. Katsotaan missä parin vuoden päästä.

----------


## zipo

OT.Hmmm,Niin joo tänään näyttää vielä varsin talviselta Suomenmaalla joten kippurasarviset saattaa olla vielä kauppojen hyllyllä tai varastoituna kesäkeleille
Toisaalta kynnys postata tänne oman fillarinkuva alkaa olla melkoinen ,Hetipian on joku "mollaamassa" satulanasennosta ,jarrukahvoista jne. varsinkin kippurasarvisten kohdalla.
Mulle tarjottiin kippurasarvista,kieltäydin kohteliaasti.Sanoin että omien palstalla viettyjen lukuhetkien perusteella maantiengendreen liittyy negatiivistä asennetta liikaa.

Selattuna on harvakseltaan Kilpa- ja harrastetapahtumat,porukkalenkkien keskinopeusryhmät,vaaratilanteet, väri-ja pukeutumiskoodit,elektroniikkahärpäkkeet,sisäpy  öräily.
Muutama kommentin lukeminen riittänyt.
Samanlaista suuntausta on havaittavista myös mukamas  rentona pidetyssä fätbike gendressä.Piilovittuilua ym,nälvimistä.
Vaikka täällä kirjoitellaan nimimerkeillä niin kas kummaa jossain vaiheessa kuitenkin kaikki tunnistetaan,elämme someaikautta.

Kevät tulee ja ajokelit paranee,Uskokaa vaan ensi kesä tulee olemaan todella hyvä pyöräilynharrastajille,oli se fillari mikä tahansa.
Mielensäpahoittaminen on trendikästä mutta turhaa.

----------


## frp

En kyllä allekirjoita tuosta mitään. Taitaa joku ottaa lukemansa vähän turhan vakavasti. Mutta ehkä tämäkin oli piilov*ttuilua.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No minä taas löysin tuosta Zipon viestistä montakin kohtaa joista olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Teemu H

> Silmä on alkanut tottua nykysuuntauksen mukaisiin aerompiin pyöriin ja vaaempiin vaakaputkiin siinä määrin että tuonmallinen maantiepyörän runko näyttää jo jotenkin vanhanaikaiselta. Mutta eiväthän ne ei-ulkonäölliset syyt joiden takia slouppaavat vaakaputket ilmestyivät ole minnekään kadonneet (ja olen itse katsellut vielä voimakkaammin slouppaavaa BH Quartzia kovastikin kiinnostuneena).
> 
> Merckx on jotenkin ristiriitainen merkki; itse pyörissä ei ole mitään erityistä vikaa ja huolisin kyllä minkä tahansa niistä, mutta jotenkin paistaa liian selvästi läpi semmoinen markkinointikonseptilähtöisyys eli ostetaan pois legendaarisen ajajan huonosti menestynyt pyörämerkki ja ruvetaan kauppaamaan tämä nimellä ja naamalla hohtoa, unelmia ja kuviteltua lisäarvoa hyvin toimeentuleville keski-ikäisille miehille. Eli vähän niin kuin joku italialainen merkki mutta ilman todellista historiaa ja sitä sielua. Vaan mitä sillä on väliä mitä minä ajattelen; sinähän sillä ajat ja pyörä on selvästikin tehty ajettavaksi.
> 
> Jos jotain negatiivista pitää ulkonäöstä sanoa, niin kompaktirattaat ja laaja takapakka jotenkin pilaavat yleisvaikutelmaa. Mutta pyörähän voi vallan hyvin löytää itsensä oikeilta vuorilta ja vaikkei löytäisikään, edelläoleva on vain subjektiivinen näkemys - ja paremmaltahan se aina näyttää että jalat pyörivät sulavasti.



Joo, ei ole kovin aero, satulatolppakin on neliskanttinen.

Mutta onhan Merckxillä pientä historiaa. Ei tietenkään kovin pitkää historiaa voi olla, koska merkki on perustettu vasta 1980. Silti siellä tehtaalla on yhä ollut Merckxin koulun penkiltä palkkaama hitsari tekemässä käsin rosteriputkesta Eddy 70 -juhlamalleja. Eli jotain jatkuvuutta on edelleen, vaikka Merckx onkin firmansa myynyt. Jos ei poika jatka liikkeen johdossa, niin pakko myydä pois. Poika oli tarpeeksi viisas tai liian köyhä. Ja onhan Merckx itsekin kansikuvahahmona ja esitteen allekirjoittajana edelleen, se riittää minulle  :Hymy: 

Minä tarvitsen kompaktikammet ja laajan pakan, muuten en pääse soolona Tourmalet'n yli Mourenxiin  :Nolous:

----------


## toolmu

Pari päivää vanha hankinta. Spessun Fuse Expert 6Fattie. Toistaiseksi täysin vakio-osilla lukuunottamatta SKS:n läskilokareita. Ainakin polkimet menee vaihtoon, litkutus pitää tehdä.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Hieno pyörä, tuollaisen perään minäkin olen kuolannut siitä asti kun tuo 6Fattie tuli myyntiin.
Samaa ei voi kyllä sanoa noista kammottavista lokasuojista 😂

----------


## pturunen

^^ eteen kannattaa laittaa Mucky Nutz. Toimii paremmin ja näyttää paremmalta. Muuten pyörä on kuul.

----------


## sam1_

Työmatka konkeli sai uudet kumit. Tubeleksina tietenkin. Parempia kelejä vaan odotellessa!  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

^ Tasapainoisen näköinen kokonaisuus. 
Onko kokemusta noista gumeista toimiiko pistosuojaus. Luulisi olemattoman kuvion ja ison pinta-alan aiheuttavan melkoiset vaatimukset pistosuojaukselle.

edit. olikin oma ketju gumeksille niin jatkot siellä.

----------


## Gibsy

Silmiin sattuu noi lokarit.

----------


## cokekola

Kesäpeli:




Talvipeli:




P.S. Tässähän tuli muuten se muutama viesti sitten kyselty Bianchikin kuvaan :-)

----------


## mkp

^Hienot menopelit! Mikäs rengas sulla on tossa talvikonkelissa? Näyttäis ainakin ihan rapsakoilta nastoilta, joten pitoa vissiin on?

----------


## cokekola

^ Kiitos Vaan! Talvipeli on uusi hankinta, eilen ekalla lenkillä. Se on rospuuttokäyttöön, mm. satunnaiseen työmatkapyöräilyyn keväällä ja syksyllä sekä talvirientoihin muuten vaan. Osasarjaa on moitittu, mutta eilisen teztilenkin perusteella kelpaa itselle hyvin, kun oli varsin edullinen hankinta alennuksessa.

Renkaat on Schwalben Winter Marathonit, nastoja lienee riittävästi (240 :-)) ja pistosuojauskin pitäisi olla, joten voi ehkä kestää hiekoitussepelinkin...

----------


## MaJuHi01

Grand Canyon AL 6.9

Tapatalk testaus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Srami01

Maastoon cannondale trigger 29





Maantielle Cannondale supex six hi-mod.

Työmatkalla Cannondale caadx.

Lisäksi varastosta löytyy:
Cannondale Caad 10 naisten malli
Cannondale f 700
Cannondale caad girls 16 singlespeed.

Laitan perhepotrettia myöhemmin.

----------


## cuppis

Murjaanien kuningas syntyi tallissa! Jokapaikan kompromissi lähes kaikkeen tai ei juuri mihinkään.

----------


## noniinno

On niin ruma että on hieno.😄 Korkeahko keula makuuni, mutta  lienee huolellisen speksauksen tulos.

----------


## cuppis

^tarkennuksena jos Fargo ei ole tuttu: 
Kyseessä droppitankoinen maastopyörä eli suunniteltu ajettavaksi maastossa alaotteelta. Geometria sallii myös joustokeulan. Alunperin Fargo tietääkseni suunniteltiin Tour Divide-kisaa varten ja onkin yleinen näky bikepacking-touhuissa. 
Kieltämättä yksi rumimmista omistamistani fillareista mutta ensimmäisten ajokokemusten perusteella olen rakastunut. Rumassa repussa parhaat eväät  :Vink:

----------


## shitmonkey

^^^ Frankenbike! Tuollainen yleishöylä kelpaisi tännekin.

----------


## Jukkis

> Pari päivää vanha hankinta. Spessun Fuse Expert 6Fattie. Toistaiseksi täysin vakio-osilla lukuunottamatta SKS:n läskilokareita. Ainakin polkimet menee vaihtoon, litkutus pitää tehdä.



Missä päin tämä liikehtii ? Yks yhteen samanlainen tulee vastaa aamuisin kasin jälkeen Lepuskin ja Viherin välillä matkalla Bembölen suuntaan.


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## maalinni

Retkikona sai täysjouston. Taakse mahtuikin 2,1" Nokian Extreme, kun vähän askarteli lokareita. Ekan ajon perusteella thudbuster on kyllä selkävaivaiselle hintansa väärti.

----------


## kauris

Nyt on kyllä melkoinen yhdistelmä tuo tolppa ja satula!

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Minä kolmen siperianhuskyn, kolmas vasta 9-viikkoinen rääpäle, omistajana luin "rekikoira" vaikka kirjoitit "retkikona" 😂

----------


## sam1_

> ^^ Minä kolmen siperianhuskyn, kolmas vasta 9-viikkoinen rääpäle, omistajana luin "rekikoira" vaikka kirjoitit "retkikona" 




Niin luin minäkin enkä omista yhtäkään koiraa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^ Monikäyttöinen moppe tuo husky ja vaikka retkillä omat ja joskus isännänkin eväät kantaa omassa repussaan, niin satulaa tuohon ei kyllä voi asentaa 😂

https://www.xxl.fi/non-stop-dogwear-...091973_1_style

----------


## YocceT

Tuore työmatkakulkine ensi kertaa ulkoilemassa:

----------


## Enzio



----------


## sPit

Tälläi teki eilen neitsytlenkkiä Espoon metsissä. Hankinnasta kiitän/syytän simojoen postauksia ja Hi5Bikesin viikonlopputarjouksia. 

Seuraavaksi taidan hieman säätää rengaspaineita, kokeilla vaikka tubelessia.

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

En muista olenko Ogresta ennen laittanut kuvaa, mutta en ainakaan näissä spekseissä:

----------


## APaavo

> Ekan ajon perusteella thudbuster on kyllä selkävaivaiselle hintansa väärti.



Tein saman muutama vuosi sitten mutta pidemmän päälle tulos ei ollut toivottu. Mulla ongelmaksi tiivistyi alaselän kylmäherkkyys. Nyt muutama kylmä kausi menty ilman thudbusteria tällä lämpövyöllä: 
https://naantalin-apteekki.eapteekki...-etuosa-1-kpl/

Tutun näköiset lokarit, mahtuu oivasti ISP:den kanssa Gryphoniin.

----------


## Tctic

> Tälläi teki eilen neitsytlenkkiä Espoon metsissä. Hankinnasta kiitän/syytän simojoen postauksia ja Hi5Bikesin viikonlopputarjouksia. 
> 
> Seuraavaksi taidan hieman säätää rengaspaineita, kokeilla vaikka tubelessia.



Stache on kyllä aina yhtä tyylikäs. Mitä tuolle jäi hintaa viikonlopputarjouksessa?

----------


## sPit

> Stache on kyllä aina yhtä tyylikäs. Mitä tuolle jäi hintaa viikonlopputarjouksessa?



Hi5Bikes myi fillareita messujen ajan 20% alennuksella joten Stache 5 jäi loppuhinnaksi 1500 ja rapiat.

----------


## Larza

> Hi5Bikes myi fillareita messujen ajan 20% alennuksella joten Stache 5 jäi loppuhinnaksi 1500 ja rapiat.



Tänne tuli stache5 myös pari päivää sitten. Tingitty hinta karvan verran alle 1700€. 
Nyt parin lenkin ja työmatkan jälkeen niin kyllä voi olla tyytyväinen valintaan. Tykkään! Kuvaa en nyt saanu tähän hätään.

----------


## Jah0

Piti alunperin ostaa Stache 5, mutta se väri..ei vaan päässyt yli siitä joten köyhdyttiin "hieman" enemmän. Vaan voi veljet että on mukava pyörä ajaa! Jos jotain miinusta pitää antaa niin se tulee jarruista. Luulisi että tämän hintaluokan pyörään saisi pultattua hieman paremmat jarrut jo tehtaalla.

----------


## tchegge_

Saanut pyörä pientä kasvojen kohotusta ja vaihtokiekot hiekkatieajeluihin.  :Hymy:  
On kyllä koominen fiilis ajella kun renkaat on totuttua muhkummat.

----------


## maalinni

Tuo violetti stache on kyllä livenä hienon värinen, mutta mikäs vika niiss jarruissa on? Hieno on tuo Salsakin.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Ilmaa jarruissa ? Tehdasrasvat levyissä ?

----------


## Viltro

Laitetaan vähän vastapainoa täällä esiintyviin fillareihin  :Hymy: 


Nöösin budjetti luokan maasturi aka Työmatka liikutin

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Rotko sai kaveriks ahman  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

^ on vähän karu tausta tuossa kuvassa..😀

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^ei jaksanut kahden pyörän kanssa lähteä kotipihasta. Sitäpaitsi alumiinipyörän taustalle sopii hyvin keräysmetalliroskis  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mikkopoika

Pyöräkuva kevään ensimmäisen maantiepyörälenkin kunniaksi. Olipa hienoa.

Pilalle räplättyhän tuo joidenkin mielestä varmaan on, italialaista sielua kurmuutettu mm. spessun satulalla ja ritcheyn stemmillä. Itselleni oleellisinta on ajomukavuus, ja se on erinomaisesti saavutettu.

----------


## Olmi

Tässä tulevan kesän kulkine. Odotuksissa vauhdikasta hauskanpitoa monipuolisessa maastossa. Kuvasta klikkaamalla pääsee blogiin lukaisemaan pyörästä muutama sana lisää.

----------


## noniinno

^Hyvä kun tulit järkiisi😀

----------


## misopa

Kona karussa peltomaisemassa.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kona karussa peltomaisemassa.



Karua mutta jotenki tuttua. Käydäämpä Konailemassa joskus yhessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Töks

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/orbea-l...view-2016.html

----------


## Munarello

Viikonloppuna kävin hakemassa markettipyörän kun oli niiiin hyvä tarjous. Palikoiden suoristelun jälkeen ja koepolkaisun perusteella vaikuttaa ihan soivalta peliltä. Värivalinnat on kyllä vähintäänkin erikoiset, mutta ei haittaa minua.

----------


## misopa

> Karua mutta jotenki tuttua. Käydäämpä Konailemassa joskus yhessä



Joo, ilman muuta. Se alkaisikin olla jo aika laajentaa lenkkivalikoimaa  :Hymy:  Itsellä on vähän nuo Raahen polut hakusessa, kun en ole vielä montaa vuotta paikkakunnalla asunut. Lähinnä täällä Honganpalon/Saloisten alueella on tullut tahkottua.

----------


## N-K

> Töks



Nice. Huomattavasti paremman näköinen kuin tuo Pinkbiken arvostelun väritys.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Töks
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/orbea-l...view-2016.html



Onpas vaan hieno!
Myykö tuota Lokia joku Suomessa?

----------


## Bässi

Ride more myy.

----------


## macci

fiksi sinkula joka ei ole fiksi eikä sinkula

w/ fläsh

----------


## Stibe

Työmatkatykki vihdoin valmis. Nyt kun kelit vielä vähän lämpenisi.

----------


## Sirkkeli

hieno Ritchey.

----------


## jcool



----------


## jcool

hiilari keulaa...

----------


## Maqw

> hiilari keulaa...



Sen verran hyvä kuva että ihan tietokoneen taustakuvana menis, pyörää yhtään vähättelemättä.

----------


## zipo

> Ritchey P29 teräs Työmatkatykki



Parkkispyörittelyn perusteella erinomaisen tuntuinen pöörä ja livenä tosi komia.

----------


## MARA84

Tulipa KONA vaihdettua uudempaan malliin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ritchey on hävyttömän pähee.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ järkkypitkä stemmi tosin ihmetyttää. 😳

----------


## mehukatti

> ^ järkkypitkä stemmi tosin ihmetyttää.



Täysin samaa mieltä. Mä voisin ostaa ton Enven pois omaan gravel grinderiin, mikäli on 10cm mittainen.

----------


## Nana

> Täysin samaa mieltä. Mä voisin ostaa ton Enven pois omaan gravel grinderiin, mikäli on 10cm mittainen.







> ^ järkkypitkä stemmi tosin ihmetyttää. 



Toistan, siis kolmannestan poikia, kivannäköinen pyörä, mutta mitä ihmettä tuollainen stemmi siinä tekee?

----------


## Stibe

> Toistan, siis kolmannestan poikia, kivannäköinen pyörä, mutta mitä ihmettä tuollainen stemmi siinä tekee?



Eipä tuo järkkypitkä ole, 10cm vain. Edelleen pyörä tuntuu todella kompaktilta.

Stemmin sain käytettynä edulliseen hintaan, sen takia eksyi tuohon keulille. Ehkä se huutaisi Thomsonia tilalle. Envelle voipi olla käyttöä ensi viikolla saapuvaan projektiin..

----------


## Nana

^
Juu, lähinnä se pistää silmään tuosta kokonaisuudesta.

----------


## maalinni

Perheen uusi tulokas. Täysjäykkä maasturi 1x8 voimansiirrolla. On muuten aikamoinen ero 15 kiloiseen tyttöjen pyörään, missä napavaihteet. Tämä painaa valmistajan mukaan 10,x kiloa. Hilppeineen varmaan nyt vähän alle 11kg. Mikä sekin on lastenpyörälle aika hyvin.

Kuski kehuu TOSI NOPEAKSI ja kevyeksi  :Hymy: 



Kunhan löydän jostain lyhyet nelikanttikammet (Saa vinkata!) max. 160mm, niin voimansiirto vaihtuu modernimpaan. Ehkä Zeetä ja eteen N/W.

----------


## Hääppönen

Punainen on mustan jälkeen toiseksi nopein väri. Eli kelpo valinta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mike_5

Noniiii tuli ostettua tollanen lelu hiilikuitu täysjouston tilalle  :Hymy:  Ktm Lycan 272 LT 2016

----------


## Blackborow

Mielenkiintoinen topic. Joku postaa pyöränsä kuvan niin sitten nillitetään milloin väärän mittaisesta stemmistä, milloin väärässä asennossa olevasta satulasta tai jos ei mitään muuta löydetä niin joku osa on väärän värinen  :Hymy: 

Tuon hienon KTM:n kohdalla pitäisi varmaan nillittää, että miksi siinä on etuvaihtaja, joka on niin last season, mutta eipä nillitetä.

----------


## Mike_5

Uuteen shimanon xt kampiin ei käy enää raceface ratas joten oon tilannu jo shimanon yhen eturattaan siihen nii ei kukaa pääse kuittailemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## shitmonkey

> Toistan, siis kolmannestan poikia, kivannäköinen pyörä, mutta mitä ihmettä tuollainen stemmi siinä tekee?



Stemmin oikean pituuden voi määrittää katsomalla pyörän kuvaa, tietämättä mitään kuljettajasta ja kuljettajan mieltymyksistä? Siis mitä häh?

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Se on vissiin tärkeintä miltä näyttää ja nyt on muotia lyhyt stemmi.

----------


## Nana

> Stemmin oikean pituuden voi määrittää katsomalla pyörän kuvaa, tietämättä mitään kuljettajasta ja kuljettajan mieltymyksistä? Siis mitä häh?



Höpö, höpö, Jos luit jostakin jonkun kommentoivan kuvan laittajalle oikeaa stemmin pituutta luit väärin, sillä täällä on kuvia ainoastaan pyöristä ja täällä kommentoidaan ainoastaan pyöriä. Yleensä maastureissa tuppaa olemaan vähän lyhyemmät stemmit ja tuo pistää siksi silmään, ei sen kummempaa. Sinä voit minun puolestani ajella vaikka kilometrin pituisella stemmillä jos niin haluat, hassulta se silti monen silmään näyttäisi.

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^ järkkypitkä stemmi tosin ihmetyttää.



Olen siis tullut vanhaksi.

----------


## Jukkis

Stemmit vaan tanaan ja baanalle oli sitten pitkä tai tynkä 😉

----------


## Dalmore

> hiilari keulaa...



Mikä ja mistä? Perheen toiseen Farleyhin tuollainen kävisi myös.

----------


## eagle

^ Ja paljonko?

----------


## Stibe

> Olen siis tullut vanhaksi.



Mietin tässä samaa. Ei siitä kauhean kauaa ole kun 100mm stemmi XC-pyörässä ei ollut mitenkään kovin pitkä. Vieläkin näyttäisi kisakuskeilla olevan aika pitkiä ja matalia. En mitenkään miellä tuota pyörääni trailivehkeeksi 100mm joustoineen. Nykyisellä setupillakin ajoasento tuppaa jäämään suht pystyksi. Näillä mennään, ei välitetä muista.

----------


## noniinno

XC ei ole muotia. Trail ja enduro on. Siksi stemmin pitää olla lyhyt ja keulakulma loiva. Lyhyt takahaarukka on vanhanaikainen koska pitkä sen olla pitää.

----------


## jcool

> ^ Ja paljonko?



Suvalalla oli hyllyssä:
- Bontrager haru Pro 425€
- lisäksi joutuu vaihtaan navan, pinnat sekä päälle rengastyöt (Bontrager Jackalope napa, DT Chanmpion pinnat)

Kokonaisuudessaan maksoi siis noin 600€, joten on siinä grammalle hintaa :-) Tilaamalla kaikki jostakin ja viilaamalla osavalintaa voisi toki säästää.

Mä tykkään hiilarin lookista tosi paljon ja Fraley 5 on muutenkin modernin näköinen ja sitten kokonaisuus pilattiin tehtaalla alu haarukalla. Ei kiitos ja nyt näyttää yhtenäiselle kautta linjan :-) Monet laittaa autoon erikoisvanteet, mä laitan pyörään hiilaria ;-) Onhan tuo kevyempi ajaessa ja läpipultti varmempi. Kaikissa pikaölinkkupyörissäni on se linkku auennut ajaessa, joten ei kiitos pikalinkuille. Esim. viime kesänä oli krossarista auennut itsestään ja edestä tietenkin. On se vaan niin kiva ajella 30km/h eturengas irti. Huh...

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

pikalinkku auennut? 43vuotta ajellut pyörällä/pyörillä jossa pikalinkku eikä kertaakaan auenneet itsekseen.

----------


## maalinni

> pikalinkku auennut? 43vuotta ajellut pyörällä/pyörillä jossa pikalinkku eikä kertaakaan auenneet itsekseen.



Joo ei se aukea, jos sen on laittant kiinni.

----------


## jcool

> pikalinkku auennut? 43vuotta ajellut pyörällä/pyörillä jossa pikalinkku eikä kertaakaan auenneet itsekseen.



Niin uskomatonta tekstiä :-) Oma saldo on murheellinen ja HUOM! aina olen tarkastanut ennen ajoa...
- Fatboyssa aukeili jatkuvasti, ei vaan pysynyt kiinni. Keulan kolina onneksi varoitti ennen vahinkoa. Tuntuu just samalta kuin olisi ohjainlaakerissa välystä. 
- Cannondale krossarissa aukeilee yleensä useamman kerran kesässä ja jarruttaessa kolisee onneksi. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi aukoo ja onko tärinä ongelma? (hiilari keula)
- Trekin jäykkäperät aukeili kans koko ajan (enään omistan vaan yhden, mutta on sähköpyöränä ja tosi vaarallinen, jos aukeaa, sekä nopea pyörä vielä!). Molemmissa siis aukeili yhtenään, vaikka ennen ajoa tarkastin. Joustokeulassa vähän vaikeampi huomata jos aukeaa, mutta ei ainakaan rokkarin keulasta tipu vaikka olisi vähän auki (onneksi).

Eli olisiko ajotyylissäni vikaa. Linkku on aina ollut kiinni ja tiukassa, oisko sitten liian tiukassa ollut? Kavereiden Farleyssä ei kertaakan vielä auennut, joten siellä puhdas saldo. Mä kyllä keulin ja hypin pyörillä sekä kanttailen agressiivisesti. Kuskin elopainokaan ei ole raskas.

----------


## maalinni

Herää kysymys, että miten laitat sen linkun kiinni? Onhan se hyvä silloin tällöin tarkistaa, mutta itsellä riittää silmämääräinen tsekkaus, että vipu on samassa asennossa.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Niin uskomatonta tekstiä :-) Oma saldo on murheellinen ja HUOM! aina olen tarkastanut ennen ajoa...
> - Fatboyssa aukeili jatkuvasti, ei vaan pysynyt kiinni. Keulan kolina onneksi varoitti ennen vahinkoa. Tuntuu just samalta kuin olisi ohjainlaakerissa välystä. 
> - Cannondale krossarissa aukeilee yleensä useamman kerran kesässä ja jarruttaessa kolisee onneksi. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi aukoo ja onko tärinä ongelma? (hiilari keula)
> - Trekin jäykkäperät aukeili kans koko ajan (enään omistan vaan yhden, mutta on sähköpyöränä ja tosi vaarallinen, jos aukeaa, sekä nopea pyörä vielä!). Molemmissa siis aukeili yhtenään, vaikka ennen ajoa tarkastin. Joustokeulassa vähän vaikeampi huomata jos aukeaa, mutta ei ainakaan rokkarin keulasta tipu vaikka olisi vähän auki (onneksi).
> 
> Eli olisiko ajotyylissäni vikaa. Linkku on aina ollut kiinni ja tiukassa, oisko sitten liian tiukassa ollut? Kavereiden Farleyssä ei kertaakan vielä auennut, joten siellä puhdas saldo. Mä kyllä keulin ja hypin pyörillä sekä kanttailen agressiivisesti. Kuskin elopainokaan ei ole raskas.



Joskus kyseisestä ongelmasta kuullut, ja sen pystyy kyllä selättämään vaikka nippusiteellä.

----------


## haedon

Kyllä ne löystyy mullakin, niin pikalinkut krossarissa kuin 12 ja 15mm läpiakselitkin, kun tarpeeksi kovaa rytyyttää. Maantiepyörässä en muista löystyneen koskaan, mutta olen kyllä kerran laittanut kisassa yhden toisen kiekon paikalleen kun oli väännöstä irronnut. Mutta sekin oli sellainen hipokevyt pikalinkku, joka ei tule kovi tiukkaan.

----------


## Blackborow

Halpa kiinalainen pikalinkku on joskus löystynyt, mutta ei sentään auennut. Kuitenkin niin maasturiin kuuluu läpiakselit ja se kuuluisa IMO.

----------


## pturunen

> XC ei ole muotia. Trail ja enduro on. Siksi stemmin pitää olla lyhyt ja keulakulma loiva. Lyhyt takahaarukka on vanhanaikainen koska pitkä sen olla pitää.



Höpö höpö. Käyttötarkoituksen mukaan tuo valitaan, ei sen mukaan mitä joku "markkinat" tai "muoti" tai "trendi" edellyttää. Mitään ei pidä olla. Pitkä stemmi tekee erilaisen ajotuntuman kuin lyhyt, molemmilla on oma kohdeyleisö. Omat kokemukset XC-jäykkäperän tuunaamisesta leveällä tangolla ja lyhyemmällä stemmillä (700 mm>750 mm ja 100 mm> 60 mm) paransivat käsiteltävyyttä teknisillä poluilla merkittävästi. Vastaavasti XC-ominaisuudet ehkä huononivat, mutta valinta oli tietoinen.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Meikäläisen silmäterä ja kesäisin töihin kuljettava pyörä on (natikka) eli National Tourist. 
Erikoisen tuosta tekee sen, että vapaaratas on keskiössä ja mahdollistaa vaihteiden vaihtamisen ilman polkemista. 
Housun lahje on syytä pitää kaukana eturattaasta, yhden kerran on meinannut repiä housut jalasta. On kai aika harvinainen pyörä kun netistä löytyy tosi heikosti tietoa ja en ole kyllä koskaan nähnyt liikenteessäkään samanlaista.

----------


## OneTen

Viime viikolla ehdin käyttää uutta kesäkulkinetta ulkosalla, nythän tuonne ei ole taas kapearenkaisella asiaa. Airosarvet mallailin paikoilleen ja vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, vähän teippiä pitää sitaista niihin ja löytää jostain sopivat juomapullotelineet. Lokasuojatkin saattavat tulla ostoslistalle, kattoo ny. 
Satula vaikutti ekojen 50 km perusteella hämmentävän hyvältä, varsinkin pystymmästä ajaessa. Aerosarvilta en ajanut ihan niin paljoa että osaisin varmaksi sanoa.

----------


## kuovipolku

^^ Mahtaako tämä sivu olla jo tuttu: http://panasonic-national-tourist-5....-national.html ?

----------


## Tctic

Camber uudella keulalla. Ihan ei väri passaa, mutta halvalla ei saa kaikkea.

----------


## Nana

^
Toi vois olla aika pähee, kun keulaan roiskaisis keltaisesta spraymaalista vähän vauhdikkaita roiskeita/viivoja.

----------


## Tctic

Jotain sellaista tuo kaipaisi. Keltaiset tarratkin voisivat auttaa. Tosin ei tuo livenä ihan hirveästi hyppää silmille vaikka vähän sekopäisen näköinen onkin. 

Keula on Saksan eBayn 249€:n (posteineen) uusia 120mm 29er RL Reboja. Tosin on tuo mahtanut olla Cubessa kiinni tehtaalla kun käpy ja kruunu olivat paikallaan.

----------


## Nana

Juu, tasapainottaa heti kokonaisuutta, vaikka keltaista olisi vähänkin joustohaarukassa. Tarratkin varmaan ajaisivat saman asian.

----------


## Jabbar

Ohessa on jo pari fillarikautta hyvin palvellut Colnagoni. Renkaat ovat rospuuttomallia, mutta kunhan tiepinnat kohenevat, odottaa hyllyssä jo uudet Grafeiini Vittoriat. Saapa nähdä, tuleeko niiden myötä myös kesä?

----------


## sahoni

Paikoitellen oli polut melko jäisiä vielä mutta hubaa oli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jabbar

Tässä kun poden karmeaa kevätflunssaa kotona, voi samalla harjoitella kuvien liittämistä viesteihin. Laitan tästä vielä kuvan talvi- ja työmatkapyörästäni. Pyörä tottelee nimeä Scott täysjäykkä. Talveksi ostin sille uusimmat XT-jarrut, jottei se kulkisi liian kovaa :Hymy: .

----------


## tonytee

Rost-tsekki töimatkavarusteilla.

----------


## eagle

Trek Top Fuel 9 ja mahtava ajosää..

----------


## cuppis

^^hieno Surly, tuollaisen voisin speksata itsekin jos olisi tarvetta.

----------


## zander

> Tässä kun poden karmeaa kevätflunssaa kotona, voi samalla harjoitella kuvien liittämistä viesteihin.



Vielä pikkuisen treeniä, ei näy ainakaan minulle sun kuvia  :Vink:

----------


## Jabbar

> Vielä pikkuisen treeniä, ei näy ainakaan minulle sun kuvia



Seuraava yritys. Katsotaan, joko näkyisi.


http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...0&d=1458583038

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...9&d=1458646020

----------


## kaakku

1. Laita kuva intternettiin. Esim. Picasa on ilmainen ja yksinkertainen.
2. Kopioi kuvan osoite
3. Fillarifoorumilla klikkaa "Lisää kuva" -painiketta
4. Liitä ja paina OK
5. Lähetä vastaus foorumille
6. Ota olut onnistumisen kunniaksi

Tietty jos uppaa kuvan jonnekkin mikä oletuksena rajoittaa kuvan näkymistä muille kuin itselleen niin vaikeaksihan se menee.

----------


## Hääppönen

http://pic.useful.fi/ ja http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ittelutopiikki  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

No tuon helpommaksi ei voi enää mennä. Joissain palveluissa on toki ongelmana se, että säilyttävät kuvia vain tietyn aikaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## OneTen

> No tuon helpommaksi ei voi enää mennä. Joissain palveluissa on toki ongelmana se, että säilyttävät kuvia vain tietyn aikaa



Joillain foorumipyöräilijöillä vaihtuu fillarit vielä nopeampaa tahtia...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## oem

> http://pic.useful.fi/ ja http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ittelutopiikki



Tuo on niin helppo että onkohan siihen koiraa haudattuna :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jabbar

> 1. Laita kuva intternettiin. Esim. Picasa on ilmainen ja yksinkertainen.
> 2. Kopioi kuvan osoite
> 3. Fillarifoorumilla klikkaa "Lisää kuva" -painiketta
> 4. Liitä ja paina OK
> 5. Lähetä vastaus foorumille
> 6. Ota olut onnistumisen kunniaksi
> 
> Tietty jos uppaa kuvan jonnekkin mikä oletuksena rajoittaa kuvan näkymistä muille kuin itselleen niin vaikeaksihan se menee.



Sori kundit! Laitoin kuva-albumini julkiseksi näin ensi hätään. Täytyy jatkossa kokeilla tuo Picasaa, jottei tämä homma mene enää huonommaksi. Lupaan palkita itseni oluella!

----------


## oem

^en näe kuviasi.

----------


## duris

> [IMG]C:\Users\Jani\Pictures\Fillarikuvat\2016-03-23\WP_20160321_010.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Nyt on Picasasta kopioitu kuva. Näkyykö?



Tuo osoite viittaa koneesi C-asemalle, ei meillä sinne ole pääsyä. Se kuva pitää ladata tavalla tai toisella internettiin.

----------


## Jabbar

> Tuo osoite viittaa koneesi C-asemalle, ei meillä sinne ole pääsyä. Se kuva pitää ladata tavalla tai toisella internettiin.



Jep. Tajusin sen ja poistin viestin. No, täytyy ottaa varmaan vanhempi poika avuksi?

----------


## duris

Alkuperäisen postauksen linkissä sentään näkyy nyt hieno Colnago  :Hymy:

----------


## rocksted

> No, täytyy ottaa varmaan vanhempi poika avuksi?



Jos nuorempi linkkaa C-asemaan, niin kyllä.

----------


## Jukkis

Vaikka itse toisinaan linkitän imgurissa olevaan kuvaan ja helppoa on sekin, niin kyllä patalaiskan pelastus on kännykkä ja Tapatalk,,,
Ei tarvi säätää 😉

----------


## reappear

Nyt sain projektin käyttökuntoon ja todennäköisesti se tulee olemaan nykyisessä kokoonpanossaan aika pitkäänkin ellei joitain hiilariosia tule hyvällä hinnalla vastaan. Ajoasento on tarkoituksella rento  :Vink:

----------


## BB Holland

> Tässä kun poden karmeaa kevätflunssaa kotona, voi samalla harjoitella kuvien liittämistä viesteihin. Laitan tästä vielä kuvan talvi- ja työmatkapyörästäni. Pyörä tottelee nimeä Scott täysjäykkä. Talveksi ostin sille uusimmat XT-jarrut, jottei se kulkisi liian kovaa.



 Näkyi päivällä matkapuhelimessa, vaan ei nyt. Hieno Scott, keula kelpaisi omaankin. Tämä vähän iso ja pitkä haarukka ei helpota. En tiedä onko kiekkokoko sama. Laitetaan tuo toinenkin maantiepeli, sekin on täysjäykkä vaikka toisin voisi luulla. Taakse löytyisi rimmaavampaakin kiekkoa. Ei viitsinyt laskea etuvaihtajaa, kun uudet rattaat menivät heittämällä muuten. Vuosimalleja -93 ja -08 , ei alkuperäisiä osia.

4317s by Ari  Alanko, on Flickr

4312s by Ari  Alanko, on Flickr

----------


## Jabbar

Tuo Scott on 29er ja sen etuhaarukka on Syncrosin reilut 600 g painava kuituhaarukka. Teki gutaa, kun lähti 1200 g pois pyöräni painosta. Ensi viikosta alkaen se on myös 1x 10.

Komeita ovat BB Hollandin pyörät ja niiden viritykset!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Noniin. Viimeksi olivat vähän vaiheessa, mutta nyt droppitankopyörät ovat valmiina kesän haasteisiin. 


Tähän pitää askarrella vielä dynamotuikku taakse. 


Tästä lähti kaikki härpäkkeet sekä sisurit  :Hymy: 


Ja laitetaan nyt tääki jota mä rakastan edelleen kuin vammaista lasta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mehukatti

Onks tossa Cinellissä 10-asteinen Thomsonin stemmi? Ja X4 vai X2?

----------


## oil

> Rost-tsekki töimatkavarusteilla.



Moro, komia on pyörä ja laukutkin. Mitkä mahtaa laukut olla, ja mistä hommasit?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Onks tossa Cinellissä 10-asteinen Thomsonin stemmi? Ja X4 vai X2?



10-asteinen joo.
Ja X2, joka ei oo kyl mun suosikkistemmi, pari kertaa nirskahti kohdiltaan kunnes laitoin mansikkahilloa väliin :/

----------


## tonytee

^^Laukut on Restrapin tekeleitä, esim. alwaysriding.co.uk myy. Kuivapussi on Sealline Baja 10.

----------


## TPP



----------


## CamoN

Tuo Bianchi tuoksuu viiksivahalta tänne asti. Mikäli ymmärrät, mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## Jukkis

^ Mut eihän Bianchi oo saksalainen,,,

----------


## elasto

> ^ Mut eihän Bianchi oo saksalainen,,,



Ei hipsterit ajele sieluttomilla saksalaisilla.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo Bianchi tuoksuu viiksivahalta tänne asti.



Kyllä enemmänkin pallivaha haisee, ainakin jos on turkulainen

----------


## Jukkis

^ Paitsi että asuinpaikasta riippumatta sukkismiehet taitaa haiskahtaa enämpi talkilta 😂

----------


## Jabbar

[QUOTE=CamoN;2511787]Tuo Bianchi tuoksuu viiksivahalta tänne asti. 





Olen täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## Drontal

2016 Giant TCR Advanced 2. 

Kumit vaihdettu 25mm Schwalben Oneihin ja tankoteippinä Spessun Roubaix ohuilla geeli-inserteillä tasoittamassa näitä ei niin silkkisiä teitä.

----------


## kmw

Piantsi o hieno. Stemun erektio haittaa estetiikka, mutta jos niin, niin joo  :Hymy: 

Taidampas omani kaivaa varaston perukoilta ihan justkohthetsilleen. Kiits inspiraatiosta.


Drontalilla hyvät lenkkimaisemat eikä pööräkään ihan sysipaska. Missäs hää kurvailee, jos saa udella?
Ja mikä on härpäke takapäässä?

----------


## Blackborow

> Ja mikä on härpäke takapäässä?



Tienvarsi kyltti?

----------


## kmw

^nuin proosallista? Luulin että vähintään miniskeitti tms  :Hymy:

----------


## fillari-isi

Ja tien varressa myös muistomerkki pyöräilijälle, joka kaikkensa antaneena selvitti pomppuisen ylämäen mutta ei ehtinyt nauttia saavutuksesta sydämen petettyä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

ICT sai vielä takajouston ja kiveniskuteippisuojauksen. Nyt se odottaa vain, että olisi aikaa ajaa.



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Päheyttä, sano. Päheyttä.

----------


## Artjojy

Aloitetaan tänne kirjoittelu vaikka näillä kuvilla  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

Ai kun o kaunis läski, on kyllä aika leveä ahteri.

Tarkoitin ist, ei tuo äskeinen hirviö.

----------


## Läskimasa

> ICT sai vielä takajouston ja kiveniskuteippisuojauksen. Nyt se odottaa vain, että olisi aikaa ajaa.



Ompas maukas. 👍 Vielä nahkatupit pisteeks iin päälle?

Onneks siirrettiin kelloja, taas näkee illalla töidenkin jälkeen ilman valoja eteensä. ☀

----------


## FreeZ

Warbird ensilenkillä. Vaikutti toimivalta!

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Aloitetaan tänne kirjoittelu vaikka näillä kuvilla



Hyvältä näyttää mut toi lukko läskin takana.... Ihan oikeasti. Jos käytät sitä muuhun kuin juoksupyörän estämiseen niin kalustosi on pyörävarkaan unelma.

----------


## Drontal

> Drontalilla hyvät lenkkimaisemat eikä pööräkään ihan sysipaska. Missäs hää kurvailee, jos saa udella?Ja mikä on härpäke takapäässä?



Näillä paikoin olin menossa ylämäkeen Sally Gapia kohden. 
https://goo.gl/maps/3Sc9ZJtEquF2
Irlannissa, Dublinin kupeessa siis.

----------


## Artjojy

> Hyvältä näyttää mut toi lukko läskin takana.... Ihan oikeasti. Jos käytät sitä muuhun kuin juoksupyörän estämiseen niin kalustosi on pyörävarkaan unelma.



Bilteman testivoittaja  :Hymy:  Asun maatilalla ja pyörät on konehallissa, jossa on hälyttimet yms. Canyon on sisällä talossa. Ajelen 99% lenkkejä kotinurkissa, koska en lukkoihin luota.Pojalle lainasin kerran maastopyörää, jossa oli 2 kpl lukkoja ja kun poika tuli Lahden kirjastosta ulos niin eipä pyörää näkynyt  :Irvistys:

----------


## o55i

Ronde van Vlaanderen here we come...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Bianchi erotique!

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Jabbar

Minustakin tuo Bianchi on hieno. Kuvassa näkyy supisuomalaista "sielua" - jonkin verran elämää nähneet Reino-tohvelit. Onko nuo kuvat kiekot Zippit ilman tarroja?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Bilteman testivoittaja  Asun maatilalla ja pyörät on konehallissa, jossa on hälyttimet yms. Canyon on sisällä talossa. Ajelen 99% lenkkejä kotinurkissa, koska en lukkoihin luota.Pojalle lainasin kerran maastopyörää, jossa oli 2 kpl lukkoja ja kun poika tuli Lahden kirjastosta ulos niin eipä pyörää näkynyt



Mulla oli tollanen lukko mummon mankelissa ja katkasin sen avaimen kun ei ollut kovin laadukasta metallia. Toista en löytänyt niin kyllä se ihan tossa pihalla kymmenessä minuutissa aukeni pelkällä vasaralla ja ruuvimeisselillä. Ne saranat ei juurikaan kestä vääntämistä.. Sama on ongelma on kaikissa taittolukoissa. Edes 100e Abuksen taittolukko ei kestä kovaa voimaa niihin saranoihin.

----------


## o55i

> Minustakin tuo Bianchi on hieno. Kuvassa näkyy supisuomalaista "sielua" - jonkin verran elämää nähneet Reino-tohvelit. Onko nuo kuvat kiekot Zippit ilman tarroja?



Jes, zipp 303 + Vittoria Open Pave 27mm 
Ja myös Reino-tohvelit  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## VitaliT

Pyhän kunniaksi järjestetty koe ajo, oli kylä liukkaista ja mutaista menoa. Ainakin hauska se oli. 
  Niin ja jos joku ei vielä huomannut, se on 29”. 
  Ainakin penkki lähde vaihtoon kun oma ahteri ei oikeastaan toiminut sen kansa.

----------


## maalinni

> Ronde van Vlaanderen here we come...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



sohvatyynykin mätsää bianchin väreihin. Touche.

----------


## Monroe

Noilla uuteen kauteen. Aika-ajopyörää ei tullut vielä punnittua, mutta tuo maantiepeli oli noilla kiekoilla 6,8kg ja FFWD F2R -kiekoilla ja samoilla Contin Sprinter renkailla 6,6kg.

Aika-ajopyörä vaatii vielä asennon säätöä, mutta muutenhan nuo eivät vaadi enää kuin kovaa ajoa... Aika-ajopyörässä nuo sähkövaihteet ovat selkeä parannus aiempiin mekaanisiin, tuolla toisella pärjännee mekaanisillakin.

----------


## frp

Hieno on Izalco chrono. Erikoinen kun noin päin tehty tuo "stemmin" kiinnitys, eikö ne yleensä ole ollut niinpäin että kääntyvä osa on ollut ylhäältä ja lahaalta kiinni... Vähän kyllä kaipaisi FFWD kiekot erivärisiä tarroja  :Hymy:

----------


## jone1

Hieno  Izalco chrono. Sähköpiuhoissa liikaa löysiä stongan alla? Muutenhan kuva on kuin postikortti :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei oo pärjääminen pyörästä kiinni nyt😊✌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TPP

o55i:lla hieno Bianchi!

----------


## shitmonkey

Hienoja maantievermeitä, kyllä kesä on selvästi tulossa! Piankki sulattaa sydämen ja Focuksissa on jämptiä logosinfoniaa.

----------


## Exluossa

Intense kaipais parempaa kuvaa ja lähempää

----------


## JackOja

Kevään ensimmäinen annos aurinkoa ja titamiinia eilen. Kylläpäs kulkikin kevyen oloisesti kun koko talvikausi meni maastureilla ja nastakumeilla.

----------


## LJL

> Kevään ensimmäinen annos aurinkoa ja titamiinia eilen. Kylläpäs kulkikin kevyen oloisesti kun koko talvikausi meni maastureilla ja nastakumeilla.



Hoo. Itsekin vaihdoin kesägummit krossariin, heti pompsahti peruslenkin keskari 5kmh ylöspäin.

----------


## 2mi

Laitellaanpa omasta kalustosta pitkästä aikaa kuvaa, kun tuli laitettua ajokuntoon pyörät:



Vasemmalta oikealle: planet x ti sport maantie, trek fuel EX 9.8 maasturi, brooklyn machine works gangsta track fixi mihin mahtuu nappulat ja pelizzoli leggenda for3 fiksi slickseillä.

----------


## CamoN

Hurjia nuo satuloiden asennot. Seinän laudoituksesta voisi päätellä ettei kuvakulmakaan valehtele. No, eipähän kädet rasitu.

----------


## Oz

> Intense kaipais parempaa kuvaa ja lähempää



Ja voisi ottaa myös värikuvan.

----------


## LJL

> No, eipähän kädet rasitu.



Vehe voi rasittua

----------


## VitaliT

> Ja voisi ottaa myös värikuvan.



  mitä onko väri sokea porukka eikä näkee että se on raw/grey silver :Hymy: 

parempi kuva ei tule ainakin joku aika, joutunut lähtemän työ reissulle saksan :Irvistys:

----------


## 2mi

> Hurjia nuo satuloiden asennot. Seinän laudoituksesta voisi päätellä ettei kuvakulmakaan valehtele. No, eipähän kädet rasitu.





Kyllä niiden satuloiden vaaterissa pitäisi olla. Autokatoksen lattian kulma heittänee tässä kuvassa eniten eikä ole edes itse tehty. Seinistäkään en mene kyllä takuuseen...

edit. Kuvakulmakin näköjään vääristää isosti:

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvä setti sulla kyllä kasassa!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hes-su

Piti kaivaa maantiekones esille ja laittaa ajokautta varten iskuun!

----------


## Hösö

Siinäpä se meikäläisen uus kampe kesäksi.  :Hymy: 

Painoa aika tasan 13kg kuvan kokoonpanolla joka on seuraava:
2015 Dune XR, koko L, alua
Formula 35 160mm
30mm stoick titskupulteilla, sixc tanko ja esin gripit
Formula RO jarrut, titskupulteilla ja Formulan 2-osasilla levyillä 200/180mm
Stanin navat, edessä 3.30ti ja takana 3.30hd, DT Competitionin pinnat, Eastonin ARC30 kehät, 2.4" Ardentit
X9 vipu, 1070 pakka+e13 isoratas, GX vaihtaja, 1091 ketju
Racefacen Next SL kammet 170mm, RF 32 ratas, e13 TRS carbon ohjuri ja CrankBrothersin Mallet DH polkimet
Racefacen Turbine hissitoloppa, Fly TI penkki ja KCNC SC11 klamppi.


En valita.

----------


## AK-87

Hösö on hankkinut itselleen ongelman: kaluston syyttäminen potentiaalisista epäonnistuneista ajosuoritteista tai puutteellisesta vauhdista ei onnistu.  :Vink:

----------


## kalleA

Ny on nätti mondraker hösöllä!

----------


## Jukkis

^^^ Respect 👍

----------


## Hösö

> Hösö on hankkinut itselleen ongelman: kaluston syyttäminen potentiaalisista epäonnistuneista ajosuoritteista tai puutteellisesta vauhdista ei onnistu.




No kyllä vaihteistoa voi vielä syyttää...😂😂 

Mutta onneksi ite oon niin huonossa kunnossa, että voi peiliä syyttää kun ei kulje!😐😐

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Todella näppärän näköinen mondraker.

----------


## Gibsy

Vaikka kuin monta kuvaa katsonu mondrakereista, niin silmä ei silti ole tottunut tuohon kyhmy niskaan.

----------


## Nana

Musta noi Mondrakerit on makeita. Tuo kyhmy on niille tyypillinen, en osaa sanoa kaunistaako vai meneekö muuten vaan, mutta toimivannäköinen kokonaisuus tuokin.

----------


## noniinno

> Vaikka kuin monta kuvaa katsonu mondrakereista, niin silmä ei silti ole tottunut tuohon kyhmy niskaan.



Se just tekee niistä hienoja. Ei ehkä sovi konservatiivisempaan makuhermoon😄

----------


## ellmeri

[QUOTE=Gibsy;2514459]Vaikka kuin monta kuvaa katsonu mondrakereista, niin silmä ei silti ole tottunut tuohon kyhmy niskaan.[/QUOTE

Siihen kyhmyyn on hyvä laittaa GPS.

----------


## VanhaPate

Ensi lenkiltä.

----------


## JackOja

^onpa hieno! Pirteän erilainen värikin kuin ne kaikki toiset pyörät metsässä. Eihän tuo varmaan painakaan paljoa mitään?

----------


## VanhaPate

Ihan ei ole luonnossa noin kirkkaan sininen, sävy näyttäisi riippuvan aika paljon valaistuksesta. Takahaarukassa näyttäisi olevan vähän tummemman sinistä, joka on lähempänä oikeaa väriä. Kaupassa punnittiin vastaava malli Ardenteilla, niin se taisi olla 11,7 kg ilman polkimia. Pyörällä riittäisi menohaluja mutta moottori tuntui olevan hieman tukkoinen talven jäljiltä.

----------


## elasto

Onko tuo nyt se 429 Trail? Hienon näkönen kyllä. Hiilikuitukiekotkin ja kaikkea, voi veljet. Jos se on M-kokoa niin tekisi mieli kokeilla.

----------


## Gibsy

Onpa se pieni. Iskarikin on ihan pienen pieni. Onko se lasten pyörä?  :Vink:

----------


## Nana

^^^^^
Uuuuuuh mami, mikä söpöläinen!

----------


## VanhaPate

M-kokoinen 429 Trailihan se on.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ensinnäkään tämä ei ole vielä oma ja toiseksi en tiedä pitäiskö tämä postata ennemmin projekti-lankaan. Tässä kun on shimppaa.
Enihau, pitihän tää saada näytille vaikka likainen onki  :Leveä hymy: 




Vähä sellainen fiilis kuin koiratarhalta pelastaisi sen pikkaisen jalkapuolen ja kierosilmäisen dogen...
Edit: Kyllä, ne on flätit + sträpit. Projekti.

----------


## V-P.V

Siis mitä v**ua, onks toi niinku sulanu tai jotain?

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei, kyl sä nyt ihailet aitoa italialaista insinöörityötä! Ehkä menny pojilla pikkutunneille...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Just hieno toi Bottechia  :Cool:

----------


## V-P.V

Hell yeah! 
Italialaisethan on tunnettuja myös aseistaan, niin jotenkin tuosta vaakaputken muotoilusta tulee mieleen haulikon tai kiväärin tukki.?

Ehkä siellä viinipäissään tosiaan menny muotit sekaisin.

----------


## Hippo

On kait tämä ennenkii nähty, mutmut.. uusi suvi uudet kumit ja jotain pikku muutoksia palikoissa. Rattaat uusiksi, kunhan lumet sulaa mettästä.

----------


## cuppis

^hieno Singular!

----------


## TheMiklu

Ai että sopii hienosti tan wallit siniseen runkoon.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hippo

Juu, tattis, ulkonäkö edellä näitä hommia suunnitellaan... Mut, itteasiassa voisin jopa luulla Ardenttien toimivan siellä missä tuota pyörää ulkoilutan.

----------


## Kemizti

Rakentelin muksunkuljetuspyörän, piti laittaa plussakumit, mutta 3" knardi ei ihan mahtunut kun on 26" runko.. tuohon tarkoitus laittaa istuin kiinni ja kärrynvetokiinnike, pääsee ruisaileen nappulan kans!!

----------


## PedroK

Laitetaan vielä tähänkin ketjuun viimeisin päivitys täysjäykästä Trekistä.

-Runko marketti/budjetti Trekin 29er
-Keula Surly Karate Monkey
- Tanko Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm nousulla ja stemmi Hussefelt 40mm
-Kammet SLX, vipu XT ja vaihtaja SLX + Raceface N/W 30t eturatas.
-Etukiekko Surly Rabbit Hole, X7 napa ja 3" Knard
-Takakiekko WTB Asym 30mm, X7 napa ja Continental Mountain King 2,4
-Satula Selle X1 Bontragerin perustolpalla.
-Jarrut On One Fattyn alkuperäiset Avidit, etu 180mm ja taka 160mm

Vaikka pilipalirunko onkin niin pitää sen verran kehua, että tuli todella miellyttävä pyörä ajaa. Nopea pikitiellä ja polulla. Ei tässä rahallisesti mitään järkeä ole ollut, mutta jossain vaiheessa kun alkaa Inbred kiinnostamaan niin osat löytyy jo.

----------


## Homelite

Tämmönen tuli kun Bianchi lähti uuteen kotiin.

----------


## Teemu H

Onpa hieno!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Paraneminen makaronien tuotteiden illuusiosta selvästi alkanut. Tyylikäs Merckx. Hyvä ratkaisu.

----------


## TANUKI

Kevät on kai saapunut, kun vanha sotaratsu saa taas nähdä päivänvaloa ja cyclo sai maantierenkaat. Hiukka häiritsevät nuo eriparirenkaat, mut kun toi etu-Rubino oli vielä ihan hyvä  :Sekaisin:  Isompia eturattaita pitäisi vielä molempiin vaihdella. Kuvasta uupuu vielä luottopeli Spessun Stumppi Evo, joka on tällä hetkellä huollossa  :Hymy:

----------


## itv

> Rakentelin muksunkuljetuspyörän, piti laittaa plussakumit, mutta 3" knardi ei ihan mahtunut kun on 26" runko.. tuohon tarkoitus laittaa istuin kiinni ja kärrynvetokiinnike, pääsee ruisaileen nappulan kans!!



Lähes identtinen mun muksunkuljettimeni kanssa, valkoista satulatolppaa myöten. Kiva runko, ja vaikka plussakumit ei mahdukkaan niin toimii hyvin 29" kiekoilla ja 35mm kumeilla. Nyt mulla tosin taas Reba keulilla ja 26" kumit 2.1" semislickseillä.

----------


## Jeesu



----------


## Jousi

OMS Koppenbergillä muutama viikko sitten.

(puristeille pahoittelut että vetopuoli puskaan päin..)

----------


## JohannesP

Nätti Festka. Montako noita on Lahteen tullut seuran värityksellä?

Millanen toi OMS on pyöränä? Ikinä nähny taikka kuullutkaan kyseistä merkkiä.

----------


## Jeesu

Viitisen kappaletta tähän mennessä tullut. Kaksi hiilaria, titaaninen ja kaksi teräsrunkoista. Tuo toinen niistä hiilikuituisista ONE -rungoista. Itse kyllä olen todella tyytyväinen ollut pyörään ja sen ajo-ominaisuuksiin+tietty onhan se makean näköinen.

----------


## JohannesP

Mites muuten noissa Festkoissa viimeistelyn laita, onko kaikki tehty täydellisesti niinkuin voisi odottaa?

Ulkonäöstä ei voi kun olla samaa mieltä.

----------


## Jeesu

Maalipinta todella siisti ja tosiaan stemminkin maalasivat. Pikkasen sanomista kierteissä ja toleransseissa. Siitä tulee pienet miinukset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tempoilija

Minkä kokoisia etulehtiä noissa etuvaihtajattomissa maastopyörissä käytetään?

----------


## maalinni

> Minkä kokoisia etulehtiä noissa etuvaihtajattomissa maastopyörissä käytetään?



28t-42t

----------


## Gibsy

Tuskin 36t:tä isompaa käytetään kovinkaan useasti. 32t taitaa olla yleisimmästä päästä.

----------


## Jabbar

> Tuskin 36t:tä isompaa käytetään kovinkaan useasti. 32t taitaa olla yleisimmästä päästä.



Omassa täysjäykässä 29" käytän edessä 42 piikkistä eturieskaa ja takana pakka on 12-36. Tuo välitys sopii ainakin minulle helpohkoon hiekka- ja asfalttitieajoon, kun keskinopeudet ovat 22-25 km/h:n tuntumassa.

----------


## Jabbar

> Nätti Festka. Montako noita on Lahteen tullut seuran värityksellä?
> 
> Millanen toi OMS on pyöränä? Ikinä nähny taikka kuullutkaan kyseistä merkkiä.



OMS-runko oli edesmenneen Oskari Stenströmin ja Itä-Helsingin pyörähuollon oma runkomerkki. Luultavasti hänen kuolemansa myötä ei liene uusia OMS runkoja tullut myyntiin??

----------


## Gibsy

> Omassa täysjäykässä 29" käytän edessä 42 piikkistä eturieskaa ja takana pakka on 12-36. Tuo välitys sopii ainakin minulle helpohkoon hiekka- ja asfalttitieajoon, kun keskinopeudet ovat 22-25 km/h:n tuntumassa.



Eihän tuolla ajamisella ole mitään tekemistä maastopyöräilyn kanssa.

----------


## kmw

Fetskat vaan kestää kehumista. Ihan parasta silmäkarkkia. Eikä ole OMSkaan ihan umpipöhkö  :Hymy:  Ajaisin khyl kumpaakin ihan *Piip* omaatäysii.

----------


## paaton

Hybridi joustokeulalla.

----------


## Lvaline

Pyöräily kausi tuli avattu viikonloppuna kun oli hyvät kelit.

----------


## Nana

^
Hotin väriset kiekot tuossa, sopii hyvin kokonaisuuden kun samaa sävyä.

----------


## twentyniner

> Eihän tuolla ajamisella ole mitään tekemistä maastopyöräilyn kanssa.



Ajosta viis, mutta noilla välityksillä / nopeuksillakin ei normimiehellä kauan polvet kestä  :Hymy:

----------


## oem

^^^^Käyttäjän *paaton* pyörä sopii omaan makuuni.

----------


## timoma

Siitä projekteihin taannoin postaamastani putkikasasta sukeutui muutaman vaiheen jälkeen tämmöinen.

Jotain pientä säätöä vielä kaipailee, mutta eiköhän tosta hyvä tule.

----------


## kmw

^ mmmmm, sexy. Peukaloita tähän.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Siitä projekteihin taannoin postaamastani putkikasasta sukeutui muutaman vaiheen jälkeen tämmöinen.
> 
> 
> 
> Jotain pientä säätöä vielä kaipailee, mutta eiköhän tosta hyvä tule.



_Harvoin näyttää pyörä hyvältä lokasuojien kanssa, mutta nyt on kyllä onnistuneen näköinen kokonaisuus. +++_

----------


## PuffySticker

Tänään oli upea päivä ajaa. Kuva Kirkkonummelta, yöksi tulin Porkkalanniemeen.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^päheetä! Montako litraa sulla on nyt tuossa tavarankuljetuskapasiteettia yhteensä? Ei kauhean paljoa kuitenkaan?

----------


## PuffySticker

^ Mukavaa jos arvostat. Tämä taitaa olla neljäs yön yli reissu näillä laukuilla ja olen kyllä tyytyväinen.

Jaa-a noita numeroita. Runkolaukku ei kyllä paljoa ota tavaraa sisäänsä, sanoisin että vetoisuuteen nähden esineitä mahtuu vähän. Stem cellit ovat loistava keksintö, toisessa on retkikeitin ja toisessa gadgetit ja välipalat jne. Mahtuisihan mukaan vielä paljonkin tavaraa, sen kun köyttäisi laukkujen ulkopuolelle, runkoon ja ohjaustangon etupuolelle. Tässä on nyt omasta mielestäni tarpeeksi varusteita yli viikonkin reissaamiseen. Jos on siis ruokakauppoja hollilla.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## von Hanomag

Vähän roisimpi vehje kaunotarten joukkoon.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mykistävän upea laitos!

----------


## maalinni

MacGyver olisi kateellinen.

----------


## PuffySticker

On siinä työkalu! No bullshit. 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

Toi on tarkoitukseen tehty... [peukkuva]

----------


## orc biker

> Vähän roisimpi vehje kaunotarten joukkoon.



Kannattaa varmaan tuon etulokariasennuksen kanssa välttää pahimpia töyssyjä. Onko tuo ihan harkittu veto vetää lokari kaaren yläpuolelta?

----------


## crcm

Fatboy 29plus kiekoilla ja renkailla.

----------


## miku80

Ei näy kuva...

----------


## crcm

Nyt pitäs näkyy.

----------


## miku80

Jep ja komias on...

----------


## CamoN

Tämä vehje on ollut aikaisemminkin näytillä, mutta tällä kertaa taustalla jotain muuta kuin varaston seinää.

----------


## JiiÄm

^Ooooh!!  :Cool:

----------


## oem

Kouvolassa kevät jo pitkällä :Vink:

----------


## Jabadabado

^^^
Wow! ...ehkä hieman oon kateellinen, on kyllä komea pyörä ja erittäin hienot maisemat ja keli...

Saako kysyä missä päin maailmaa on noin upea ajokeli?

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Vanha munkkirassi sai uudet kiekot.

----------


## CamoN

> Saako kysyä missä päin maailmaa on noin upea ajokeli?



Baleaarien saariryhmä, Mallorca, Espanja. Iltapäivälämpötilat miellyttävästi 22-25°C.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Baleaarien saariryhmä, Mallorca, Espanja. Iltapäivälämpötilat miellyttävästi 22-25°C.



Kuulostaa varsin mukavalta. Ei muuta kuin mukavia ajokelejä ja -kilometrejä sinne suunnalle.

----------


## JiiÄm

^^^Nythän näitä rupeaa tulemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## maalinni

> Tämä vehje on ollut aikaisemminkin näytillä, mutta tällä kertaa taustalla jotain muuta kuin varaston seinää.



Paska tausta, ei sovi pyörän väreihin. (Kateellinen)

----------


## Reno

Missä päin Mallorcaa ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

Näyttäis Gorg Blaulta.

----------


## aleksi_

Alla kaksi omaa kulkinettani. 

Eastway CX 2.0. Pienin muutoksin. Uudet kiekot ovat matkalla briteistä.





On-One Inbred 29" hirvitys.

----------


## JiiÄm

Olkoon vaan sieluton peruspyörä, itse olen ihan fiiliksissä ja vihdoinkin se on vaan ajoa vaille.  :Hymy:

----------


## simppeli

Oma Kona Process 134 keula-, kiekko- ja 1x10-muutoksin. Tykkään kuin hullu puurosta.

----------


## Nana

^^ Hieno tuo on, samoin Kona ^

----------


## Nana

^^
Hieno tuo on, samoin Kona ^

----------


## Sirkkeli

Kolmella viimesellä käyttäjällä erittäin asiallisia fillareita, ainoastaan Inbredin satulakulma näyttää huimalta. :-)

----------


## Jabadabado

On se kaunis tuo JiiÄm:än Canyon. Vaikka olisikin sitten vain peruspyörä.

----------


## Moby

Hienoja pyöriä ja pisteet hienoista kuvista, hyvä kun porukka jaksaa vähän panostaakin. Itse en jaksa.

----------


## kmw

JiiÄm suotta muka peruspyörä-dissailee. Kanjonit o hyviä värkkejä ja tuokin imho näyttää hyvältä ja kulkee varmasti ihan omaatäysii. Ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa & naatiskelua :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Selvä kevään merkki kun alkaa hienoja maantiepyörien kuvia ilmestymään.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kenno

Tämmönen olis täksi kesäksi, tänään tuli matkahuollon kautta pitempi stemmi ja leveämpi ohjaustanko, vaan eihän noita kerenny vaihtaa ja testata ku piti töihin lähtä.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Samalla mennään tämäkin kausi...

----------


## JiiÄm

Kiitoksia. Pieni pilke silmäkulmassa heitin, kmw  :Vink:  . Tuntu alusta alkaen oikeen hyvältä ja olen tuota nyt ajanut sisään parisenkymmentä tuntia.
Satula oli ainut ns. pakollinen päivitys kun kupera orkkis fizik ei ollut hyvä pidemmän päälle. Stemmin päivitin 100mm, iLock headsetin vaihdoin perinteisen malliseen ja satulatolpan 0-setback versioon. 
Muuten sitten 11-28 Ultegra-pakka, lyhythäkkinen 105 ja toiset kiekot.

----------


## aleksi_

> Kolmella viimesellä käyttäjällä erittäin asiallisia fillareita, ainoastaan Inbredin satulakulma näyttää huimalta. :-)



Satulakulma korjattu!  :Vink:

----------


## viskaali

Pientä säätöä vaille valmis.

----------


## Teemu H

Hienoja pyöriä, mutta aika paljon mustia ja valkoisia. Pikkuisen voisi väriä tulla maailmaan. Maastopyörissä näköjään uskalletaan enemmän, jännä juttu  :Cool:

----------


## Jabbar

> Hienoja pyöriä, mutta aika paljon mustia ja valkoisia. Pikkuisen voisi väriä tulla maailmaan. Maastopyörissä näköjään uskalletaan enemmän, jännä juttu



+1

----------


## frp

Tuon BMC:n osalta ainakin tuo tylsä musta-valkoinen on paras näkemäni väriversio. Kyllä noissa aeropyörissä silmä lepää nyt kun on tottunut.

----------


## Tassu

> Vanha munkkirassi sai uudet kiekot. 
> 
> _Biankkin kuva_



Laitetaas toinen bianchi, kun seurakaveri kysäs, kuka ostais hälle liian suuren rungon, _halvalla_. KPH hoiti sitte loput (ei maksettu mainos).
Tänää toista kertaa lenkillä ja tykkään. Hienosäätöä mahdollisesti vielä tulossa ohjaamo-satula -akselilla.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Hienoja pyöriä, mutta aika paljon mustia ja valkoisia. Pikkuisen voisi väriä tulla maailmaan. Maastopyörissä näköjään uskalletaan enemmän, jännä juttu



Kyllä, komeita on pyörät mutta olen samaa mieltä että värimaailma voisi olla monimuotoisempikin ja pirteämpi. Ei sillä omakin maantiepyörä on musta/harmaa valkoisella tankonauhalla ja satulalla ja cyclo on valkoinen/musta, tosin siihen hieman väriä ja lisäpirteyttä tuodaan punaisilla tankonauhoilla. Pitää varmaan jossain vaiheessa heittää tänne kuvat omista saksalaisista vaaleasta ja tummasta kaunottaresta.  :Vink: 

BMC tuossa yllä on tyylikäs ja tuollainen aeropyörä on nätti. Samoin tuo Kennon Canyon miellyttää omaa silmää.

----------


## Gaastra

Laitetaas kerta vuoteen kuvat omistakin fillareista, näillä mennään tämäkin vuosi.

----------


## eagle

^ Ultimate hipoo täydellisyyttä..

----------


## Siemenlinko

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuollainen Trek crossrip 2013 mallia tuli työmatkakulkineeksi.
Oli R-techissä tarjouksessa 689e 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lyrete

Olinpa kerran Pasilassa aivan liian aikaisin junaan.

(Tanko näköjään jäänyt vähän yläkanttiin stemmin kanssa säätämisen jälkeen, pitääpi korjata  :Hymy: )

----------


## mäyrä

Tällänen tuli kasattua rouvalle. Hän ihastui roskalavalla lojuneen rungon klassisiin linjoihin ja ruosteen alta näkyvään taivaansiniseen väriin, joka ei ollut edes alkuperäinen. No, laakerit olivat hyvässä kunnossa, ja ennen kaikkea hieno ketjusuoja! Kiekot inserasta, saatiin vähän kevyemmät ja vaihteetkin. Pieni kokoero hoidettiin suht´ muhkuilla kumeilla. Tanko on vanhasta Joposta.

Oma maasturi sai voimansiirtorempan yhteydessä pirtsakan värin. Aikanaan en mistään enää löytänyt Surgea vihreänä, joka oli mallistossa edellisenä vuonna. Kolme vuotta mentiin laimean valkosella. Vaan ei kai tuo halpa kolimaali kauaa kiinni pysy. 
Saa nähdä miten Zee -vaihtaja kestää 11-40 pakan kanssa,  on sen verran äärirajoilla kapasiteetti, valmistajan mukaan ei pitäisi toimiakaan.
Ja stemmi lyheni pari senttiä. Oudoksuttaa äkkiseltään.

----------


## miku80

Vaihdoin xc-mankeliin jäykän keulan...



Endoroon on vaihtunut kierrejousi taakse...



Fixi yleiseen cruisailuun...



Maantiepyörä roikkuu edelleen kotona seinällä...

----------


## Läskimasa

> Saa nähdä miten Zee -vaihtaja kestää 11-40 pakan kanssa, on sen verran äärirajoilla kapasiteetti, valmistajan mukaan ei pitäisi toimiakaan.



 Paa Goatlink. Toimii. 👍

----------


## JiiÄm

Hieno kattaus Canyonia, Bianchia, BMC:tä ja Cervéloa, ja passeli arsenaali pyöriä miku80:llä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jabadabado

Gaastralla on tyylikäs Ultimate, väritys taitaa olla Movistar, vai?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> [nips pörän kuva] 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Etulokariin laittaisin vielä tällaisen:

----------


## kalleA

Nyt kyllä on hienot kuvat Simppelillä!(y) Ja on se pyöräkin ihan jees

----------


## kmw

Mikulla just semmonen setti pööriä ku ihmisellä pitääkin olla + vielä läski niin olisi täydellinen kokoelma. Kaarinan suuntaan peukaloita, arvostusta ja lievää kademieltä.

----------


## alteregoni

> Vaihdoin xc-mankeliin jäykän keulan...
> Endoroon on vaihtunut kierrejousi taakse...
> Fixi yleiseen cruisailuun...
> Maantiepyörä roikkuu edelleen kotona seinällä...



Hmmmm...tuli sellanen mutu että setä taitaa tykätä Spessusta.... :Kieli pitkällä: . Nätti kokoelma. Endurossa tuo keltainen jousi on kyllä pirun nätin näkönöinen.  :Cool:

----------


## Hardza

Nyt ollut jo monta kanjonia, niin vielä yksi lisää äskeiseltä iltalennolta. Tykkään!

----------


## Taimo M.

Onpa kyllä nätti mattamustapunanen!!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## eagle

Laitetaanpa lisää Rotkoa kun sitä näyttää nyt täällä olevan..

----------


## kaakku

Vielä yksi mustavalkoinen sakemanni lisää.. Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race -16 

Vakiosta napattu etuvaihtaja pois, nyt 32T ratas + kuitutanko ja vuosi sitten väsätyt kiekot orkkisten tilalla. Painoa en oo vielä kerenny punnaamaan.

----------


## thm

Silverbackit: Scoop Fatty ja Slider 1. Slider on varmaan vähän tuntemattomampi täpäri - 27.5", 140/135 mm joustot (RS Revelation/Fox Float CTD), Sram X1 voimansiirto, Shimanon SLX jarrut, Stans Arch EX kehät ja Stans 3.30 navat...

----------


## jone1

Rotkossa "maastovälitykset", ei vaan ihan ok.

----------


## eagle

^ Juu, tuo paistaa selvästi tuolta läpi. Itseä hirvittää tuo pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja, onhan se ruma..

----------


## JiiÄm

^Noo, onneksi se ei menoa haittaa  :Hymy:  . Se keventää mukavasti takapään ilmettä kun saksii pakan takapuolelta tuon Mavicin frisbeen pois.

----------


## eagle

^ Juu se lähtikin jo, ei malttanu alkaa ennen ekaa lenkkiä availee pakkaa kun kiire oli.  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Pannaan kaikki yhteen nippuun. (Tai jaa, pari jäi vielä varaston suojiin)

----------


## Kemizti

Jos tää on "ryhmäkuvasivu" niin laitetaas tollane;



..retro Kona puuttuu kuvasta, koska se on naftaliinissa, näillä ajetaan..

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Pyöräni video.
http://poljento.com/mun-pyora-matti-o-bianchi-sempre

----------


## ratikka

Tuommoisen kasasin kevään aikana. 29 kiekot tuntuivat pirun isoilta aluksi, mutta nopeasti niihin tottui. Maxxiksen Ikonit olivat yllättävän hyvät.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Vielä yksi mustavalkoinen sakemanni lisää.. Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race -16 
> 
> Vakiosta napattu etuvaihtaja pois, nyt 32T ratas + kuitutanko ja vuosi sitten väsätyt kiekot orkkisten tilalla. Painoa en oo vielä kerenny punnaamaan.



Näyttää todella nopealta, miltäs on ensivaikutelmat tuntuneet ?

----------


## kaakku

_Näyttää ja tuntuu_ nopealta. Mulla oli edellistä korimallia samanlainen fillari mutta on tää parempi. Ohjaamossa on enempi tilaa ja iskarit on paremmat.

----------


## TANUKI

Fillariperheen uusvanhin tulokas saapui mulle eilen. Pitihän se metallinkierrätysuhalta pelastaa! Ketjujen-, poljinten- ja renkaidenvaihdoin sekä pienen säätämisen jälkeen vanhus alkoi näyttämään taas ihan hyvältä.

----------


## macci

Tätä voisi lähteä nyt testaamaan ja hienosäätämään. Projektin Osalista jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.
Noin 1300€ tuli loppujen lopuksi investoitua uusiin osiin ja paino jäi karvan alle 7,5kg polkimien kanssa.

----------


## pturunen

> Tuommoisen kasasin kevään aikana. 29 kiekot tuntuivat pirun isoilta aluksi, mutta nopeasti niihin tottui. Maxxiksen Ikonit olivat yllättävän hyvät.



Hieno!

----------


## Stinky

Mökkipyörä valmistui alkutalvesta ja on viety kohteeseen sekä koeponnistettu toimivaksi laitteeksi saariston neulaspoluille!

----------


## valtsuh

Hieman hämärä kännykkäkuva, mutta tässä ois. Cannondale Slate Force CX1, L-koko. Rospuuttokelin renkaat vielä alla, orkkisliksit tulee alle kunhan hiekat on putsattu Oulun kaduilta.

On muuten mielenkiintoisin käyräsarvinen pyörä mihin oon törmännyt. Niistä mitä itse olen ajanut, on tässä ehdottomasti paras geometria ja ajotuntuma. 650b-rengaskoko sopii tähän pyörään todella hyvin - kiihtyy, rullaa ja ohjautuu todella hyvin, ja renkaissa on miellyttävästi pitoa mudalla, hiekassa ja kurveissa. Force CX1 on todella näppärä osasarja tällaiseen pyörään, etenkin 10-42 -takapakalla.

----------


## LJL

Mahtava cannondale!!

----------


## Larza

Macci, mistä oot hommannu ton framen?

----------


## alteregoni

> Mahtava cannondale!!



 ON!

----------


## macci

Larza, planetX tarjouksesta http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRPXPCR...-road-frameset  näyttää nytkin olevan tiettyjä värejä ja kokoja 435€

----------


## Rufus

Uusin tulokas (tolppa ehti tosin jo vaihtua Race Facen Turbine dropperiin).


Ja maantiehävittäjä puunattuna Lattomeren jäljiltä koska kuvat on kivoja.

----------


## shitmonkey

^ nyt on tyylikäs kokonaisuus Trekissä!

----------


## Reno

> Uusin tulokas (tolppa ehti tosin jo vaihtua Race Facen Turbine dropperiin).
> 
> 
> Ja maantiehävittäjä puunattuna Lattomeren jäljiltä koska kuvat on kivoja.



Mitä olet pitänyt Emondasta? Täällä myös SL8, mutta kokemusta ei ole vielä kerennyt karttua fillarista juurikaan...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## J T K

> Oma Kona Process 134 keula-, kiekko- ja 1x10-muutoksin. Tykkään kuin hullu puurosta.



En ihmettele, tykkäisin minäkin o/





> ...Cannondale Slate Force CX1, L-koko....



Onhan se jollain tapaa rivo laite, mutta kyllä tuo jostain syystä kiinnostaisi. 


^Rufuksen maantiehävittäjä lämmittää katsetta myös.

----------


## Rufus

> Mitä olet pitänyt Emondasta? Täällä myös SL8, mutta kokemusta ei ole vielä kerennyt karttua fillarista juurikaan...



4500 km on jo ollut aikaa tutustua ja pidän todella paljon. En keksi mitä voisi parantaa tai kaivata tilalle. Orkkiskiekot on aikamoiset ankkurit mutta niinhän ne on aina. Stemmin olen vaihtanut, kaikki muu on ennallaan. Dura-acen pakka vähän äänteli viime vuonna joten vaihdoin Ultegraan (samalla kun kaipasin tasamaapakkaa). Maaliskuussa ajoin viikon Espanjassa D-A-pakalla eikä ollut mitään ääntelyä joten en sit tiedä. Hyvä peli ja kohtuurahalla saa oikein kevyeksi.

----------


## Nana

Tuo maantiehävittäjä on hyvä esimerkki miten musta-valkoisestakin saa tosi pirteän ja eläväisen kokonaisuuden. Itse pidän värikkäistä pyöristä, mutta kyllä hyvännäköinen musta tai musta-valkoinen on parhaimmillaan tosi tyylikäs.

----------


## Miikaz

Tuommoisella sitä tulee rälläiltyä

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Ai sinivihreällä neliöllä? Tuolla on toisaalla kuvan liittämisestä ohjeet, suoraan sitä ei koneelta saa liitettyä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mango Point AR - uusi jokapaikan, talvi- ja kommuutteripyörä. Shimano 105, hydrauliset jarrut, kiekot Mavic Aksium Disc

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Hieman hämärä kännykkäkuva, mutta tässä ois. Cannondale Slate Force CX1, L-koko. Rospuuttokelin renkaat vielä alla, orkkisliksit tulee alle kunhan hiekat on putsattu Oulun kaduilta.
> 
> On muuten mielenkiintoisin käyräsarvinen pyörä mihin oon törmännyt. Niistä mitä itse olen ajanut, on tässä ehdottomasti paras geometria ja ajotuntuma. 650b-rengaskoko sopii tähän pyörään todella hyvin - kiihtyy, rullaa ja ohjautuu todella hyvin, ja renkaissa on miellyttävästi pitoa mudalla, hiekassa ja kurveissa. Force CX1 on todella näppärä osasarja tällaiseen pyörään, etenkin 10-42 -takapakalla.



Hieno on Slate! Tuo on ainoa käyräsarvinen pyörä jonka hommaaminen kiinnostaisi. Mitä oot tykänny tuosta joustokeulasta?

----------


## valtsuh

> Onhan se jollain tapaa rivo laite, mutta kyllä tuo jostain syystä kiinnostaisi.



Onhan tää nyt rehellisesti sanoen hieman sellainen menopeli, että ihan pelkillä järkisyillä tällaisen omistamista ei voi perustella. Mutta kyllä tuo todellisuudessa on oikeasti todella toimiva ja viimeisen päälle mietitty pyörä - ajaessa fiilis on ennen kaikkea kohdallaan. Aikaisemmin sinkulakrossarilla ja vaihde-cc-pyörällä ei maantielaidan ja polkujen kihnuttaminen maistunut oikein miltään, mutta tässä pelissä on ihan eri meininki ajaessa  - melkein maastopyörän etenemiskyky mutta maantiepyörän nopeus. Ennenkaikkea droppitanko-nöösi uskaltaa tällä pelillä tykitellä haastavimmistakin kohdista ja kovempaa.





> Hieno on Slate! Tuo on ainoa käyräsarvinen pyörä jonka hommaaminen kiinnostaisi. Mitä oot tykänny tuosta joustokeulasta?



Tää on meikäläisen eka Lefty -haarukka, ja oon kyllä positiivisesti yllättynyt kuinka jämäkkä peli kyseessä. Keula on tarkoituksella tehty sellaiseksi, että oikeilla ajopaineilla siinä ei ole juuri ollenkaan sägiä - ja sellainen se on myös käytännössä. Eli satulasta ajaessa haarukka ei runtatessakaan sukeltele tai keinu. Isompiin töyssyihin ajaessa ja pystystä ajaessa keula tietysti joustaa, niinkuin kuuluukin - vertaisin joustoa vanhaan Manitoun Gold Label -dirttihaarukkaan - lyhyt ja yksinkertainen, tasaisen progressiivinen. Ylänapista keulan saa ajaessa nopeasti tarvittaessa lukkoon - itse en oikein lukitusominaisuutta paljoa käytä, jos fillarissa kerran on joustokeula niin antaa sen joustaa. Kaikinpuolin näppärä keula ja tuo 30 mm -joustomatka on juuri sopivan verran antamaan pehmeyttä ajoon, säästämään ranteita mutta kuitenkaan muuttamatta pyörän geometriaa radikaalisti.

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuommoinen tuli alkuviikosta.

----------


## kmw

Valtsuhoon Kännäri on komee. Poluilla varmasti pelottavan nopea. Siunausvarjelusta ja ihan täysiiii toivotan.

----------


## stumpe

Hieno on. : ) Mikä Dunessa oli vikana?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Hieno on. : ) Mikä Dunessa oli vikana?



Ei se forward geo iskeny. Plus olihan se polkimineen ja kunnon renkailla 15kg.

----------


## Gibsy

> Ei se forward geo iskeny. Plus olihan se polkimineen ja kunnon renkailla 15kg.



Kona on sairaan hyvän näköinen, mutta ei taida tämäkään olla kaukana siitä 15 kg  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

> Kona on sairaan hyvän näköinen, mutta ei taida tämäkään olla kaukana siitä 15 kg



Ei se oo pyörä eikä  mikhään joka ei 15kg paina. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hes-su

Bianchi aamuauringossa

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kona on sairaan hyvän näköinen, mutta ei taida tämäkään olla kaukana siitä 15 kg



Riittävän kaukana. Plus se geo.

----------


## Sinska

On kyl polun tukolla, törkeen komee kona!!

----------


## Tank Driver

> Hieno on Slate! Tuo on ainoa käyräsarvinen pyörä jonka hommaaminen kiinnostaisi. ?



Juuri näin. Ihana.

----------


## Lehisj

Uusi ja vanha metsäkone!

[

----------


## Kyrdis

Hienot on fillarit Lehisj:llä ja varmaan suht vikkelätkin

----------


## Zembaloja

Kevään ensimmäinen vähä pidempi maastolenkki takana ja pesun jälkee tohti jo napata kuvanki.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Rahamiehiä kun Tommosia pivottia ostelee mikäs siinä hienoja on 👌☺ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jabadabado

Nyt kun oli aika vaihtaa maantiepyörä trainerista ulkoajoon niin lienee hyvä hetki pistää kuvat saksalaisista kaunottaristani ennen kuin cyclo löytää itsensä jälleen maantiepyörän tilalla trainerista. Tällainen kaksikko siis löytyy täältä suunnalta.

Rose Pro DX Cross, tällä taittuu siis ne vähän heikommat kelit:


Rose Xeon Team CGF, tällä matka taittuu mukavasti maantiellä:


Siinäpä ne.  :Hymy:

----------


## Reno

Iso Like!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## JiiÄm

Tuo Rosen krossipyörän runko näyttää kyllä hyvältä.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Bätmäni ja Riddleri.

----------


## pkka

Tälläisen hain eilen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara



----------


## jcool

Uusi penkki ja ei hajuakaan toimiiko, koska ole ehtinyt testailla vielä. Brooks C17 carved...


Ohessa paremmin muotoa...http://i1.wp.com/www.chatderuelle.co...9/DSC_1423.jpg

----------


## fättärix

Miksi monissa penkeissä on nykyään tollanen reikä?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Miksi monissa penkeissä on nykyään tollanen reikä?



Vähentää mahdollista painetta eturauhasessa.

----------


## orc biker

> Vähentää mahdollista painetta eturauhasessa.



Niinhän se yrittää, mutta pahasti epäonnistuen, koska paine on voima pinta-alaa kohti. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21834869

Tuo Brooks yllä muuten näyttää täydellisen väärältä penkiltä. Tuossa on kaikki olennainen tehty anatomian kannalta huonosti, mutta koska se on Brooks, niin epäilemättä se on monista ihan sikahyvä. Jostain syystä noilla Brooksin satuloilla kova maine. Ehkä se on tuo retro-henkinen ulkonäkö, joka sitten tekee siitä niin hyvän. Onneksi se nyt sentään on usein kiinni sellaisessa retro-henkisessä pyörässä, jota ajetaan aika pystystä, niin sen heikkoudet eivät niin pahasti haittaa. Valitettavasti tuossa yllä kuvasta päätellen ei siitä kuitenkaan ole kyse.

----------


## LJL

Toisin kuin esim. hiilikuitusatulan, Brooksin voi hätätapauksessa syödä jos energiat meinaa loppua

----------


## jcool

> Niinhän se yrittää, mutta pahasti epäonnistuen, koska paine on voima pinta-alaa kohti. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21834869
> 
> Tuo Brooks yllä muuten näyttää täydellisen väärältä penkiltä. Tuossa on kaikki olennainen tehty anatomian kannalta huonosti, mutta koska se on Brooks, niin epäilemättä se on monista ihan sikahyvä. Jostain syystä noilla Brooksin satuloilla kova maine. Ehkä se on tuo retro-henkinen ulkonäkö, joka sitten tekee siitä niin hyvän. Onneksi se nyt sentään on usein kiinni sellaisessa retro-henkisessä pyörässä, jota ajetaan aika pystystä, niin sen heikkoudet eivät niin pahasti haittaa. Valitettavasti tuossa yllä kuvasta päätellen ei siitä kuitenkaan ole kyse.



Käydään nyt ensin koeajolla ennenkuin ihan lytätään kokonaan :-) Lupaan kertoilla, meni nyt miten tahansa. Paljon ovat jelppiä saaneet ko. satulasta, kun haukkuvat maailman mukavimmaksi, joten omat odotukset ovat myös erittäin korkealla. Kivikova satula, mitä nyt kerkesin asemoida paikoilleen. Hienosti joustaa ja tukee kauttaaltaan, kun istuu päällä. Liian leveä varmaan enduro tyyliseen ajoon, mutta droppi tolppa on sitä varten, jos on teknisellä pätkällä kikkailemassa. Aion testata pyörissä täpäri-->läski-->krossari. Ps. kokeilin sormella mitä sieltä reiästä tulee, kun istuu päällä :-) ...reikä helpottaa painetta välilihan alueella. Edit, laitan videon, missä cervelo kuski kehuu, joten tosi pystössä varmaan ajelee.

hyvä arvostelu video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tli1mU1MxPY

----------


## cuppis

> Toisin kuin esim. hiilikuitusatulan, Brooksin voi hätätapauksessa syödä jos energiat meinaa loppua



http://www.brooksengland.com/cambium/c13/




> Niinhän se yrittää, mutta pahasti epäonnistuen, koska paine on voima pinta-alaa kohti. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21834869
> Tuo Brooks yllä muuten näyttää täydellisen väärältä penkiltä. Tuossa on kaikki olennainen tehty anatomian kannalta huonosti, mutta koska se on Brooks, niin epäilemättä se on monista ihan sikahyvä. Jostain syystä noilla Brooksin satuloilla kova maine. Ehkä se on tuo retro-henkinen ulkonäkö, joka sitten tekee siitä niin hyvän. Onneksi se nyt sentään on usein kiinni sellaisessa retro-henkisessä pyörässä, jota ajetaan aika pystystä, niin sen heikkoudet eivät niin pahasti haittaa. Valitettavasti tuossa yllä kuvasta päätellen ei siitä kuitenkaan ole kyse.



Mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Mistä ajattelet sen johtuvan, että esim. brevettikuskien kalustossa Brooks on runsaasti edustettuna. Itselläni ei ainakaan mitään pahaa sanottavaa Brookseista joita käytän sekä maantiellä että maastossa. Toki pitää valita itselle sopiva malli laajasta valikoimasta.

----------


## maalinni

^ Brooksin nahkasatulat muotoituu ajan myötä kuskin berberille sopivaksi. Uutena ovat aika ikäviä mielestäni.

----------


## cuppis

Brooks-keskustelu jatkukoon täällä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Brooks/page21  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Hevosvaras tuli taloon...

----------


## J T K

Rossin tuoreessa asussaan.

----------


## noniinno

^Hieno teräsratsu...tosin sieluni silmissä tuohon vaihtuu Campan alumiininväristä osasarjaa ja aluputkea/kiekkoa. Etuhaarukka taitaa antaa tasaiset kyydit, ainakin ulkomuotonsa perusteella uskaltaisin veikata.

----------


## kmw

^^ oih miten kaunis runko. Kelpaisi khyl mulle.

----------


## teräsrunko

Todella kaunis tuo Rossin runko! Pomppaa tehokkaasti esille kaiken tämän hiilamiinin keskeltä!

----------


## J T K

Kiitoksia, nätti se on ja säilynyt kun on säilytetty kuivassa. Etuhaarukka tosiaan imee tärinää hyvin, tosin sitten myös joustaa vähän liikaakin joissain tilanteissa. Mutta hyvin tuolla pääsee kun ajetaan tasaisesti ja pääosin suoraan. Ehti sillä mm. TDH:kin ihan kohtuullisesti viimesyksynä. Nätin ajokelin lenkkipyörä kuitenkin ajatukseltaan. Shimano-osilla ollut alun alkaenkin, kun ei ole putkiltaan mitään niin erikoista. Joten ei ole itsellä tarvetta liialliseen hifistelyyn. Rotorin kampisetti rattaineen käykööt siitä, olihan näissä tosin aikanaan jalat tuhoavia biospaceja joten siinä mielessä espanjan poikain ja tyttöjen tuotteet ovat oikein hyvä päivitys siitä tutkielmasta.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa



----------


## heccu

Kesäkuussa yxvuotissynttäreitä juhliva Luxi on sitten viime kesän saanut uuden paremmin omiin siloposkiin istuvan satulan sekä hiilaritangon ja vaahtomuovitupit. X-Kingit ovat vaihtuneet Race-Kingeihin. Keskiön seutukin näytti ehjältä vielä n 4,5 tkm jälkeen vaikka on hirveet betonireidet  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Mukava ja käytännöllinen pyörä on yleeensä myös ruma, niin myös tässäkin tapauksessa. Maantielle ja metsään on omat koneet, joten tää saa olla työmatkaratsuna tässä asussa nyt ja aina. Alle 500€ kokonaisuudessaan mennyt rahaa, joten uskaltaa jättää myös ulos parkkiin



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kaol

Räpsy viimeperjaintain iltalenkiltä. Tarkoitus oli ajella kelkkareitin pohjaa metsän läpi, mutta lähdettyäni liikkeelle ilman GPS:ää, katosi kelkkareitin suunta hyvin nopeasti metsän puolella. Käännös takaisin tielle ja muistin, että yhden mäen päällä on ollut tarkoitus poiketa useammalla reissulla, mutta maaston haastavuuden vuoksi tuonne ei ollut tullut vielä mentyä.

Fillari ei oo kuvassa pääosassa, mutta se on vakiokuntoinen Rose Count Solo (2015).

----------


## Taimo M.

Komia kuvatus kertakaikkiaan!

----------


## itv

Voodoo who do what you don't dare do people!

Jäykkäperäinen AM-runko luovutti osat geometrioiltaan vanhanaikaiseen halpistäysjoustoon. Paino kuvan kokoonpanossa jotain vajaa 12kg. Pacestar-seoksen Ralphit tuntuivat aika liukkailta näille keleille, mutta ehkä noilla kuivemmalla jotain helppoa ajelee.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Komia kuvatus kertakaikkiaan!



Kyllä, mitä nyt vähän liikaa käsitelty (mun makuun).

^itv:n kuva ei näy ainakaan mulle.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Shamusin heppavaras on todella hieno. Nuo skinwall-renkaat sopivat hyvin valkoisen rungon kanssa. Kaolilla on komea pyörä ja maisema, mutta munkin makuun kuvankäsittelyohjelmassa napit on vedetty vähän turhan kaakkoon.

----------


## Dr.J

Tällä oli määrä ajaa sadekelin kisat, mutta nyt UCI pisti sitten taas levyjarrut pannaan. No, kyllä kelpaa ajaa treenilenkkiäkin. BikeAheadin kiekkojen toimitusaika tilauksesta oli vaatimattomat 1v4kk. Paino nykykokoonpanossa 6,47kg.

----------


## LJL

^ Olen erotiikasta sanaton

----------


## zander

On häijy Storck! Kyllä tolla just munkkilenkin viittis ajaa.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Herrajjumala, mikä Storck!
(Muoks: paljonko tuollainen kokonaisuus osapuilleen maksaa?)

----------


## sledgehammer

Ihanv*tuntajuttomasti, mutta on kyllä jäätävän hieno.  No soul, plain business  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikkopoika

Storck on kyllä hämmentävän hieno. Tuossa on jääny kaikki liikkuvat osat asentamatta...

----------


## jeijei

Jösses, että on hieno storck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

Storck painosti Tapatalkin Tykkää-toiminnon käyttöön ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä. Ehkä ihan fiksua ulkoiluttaa muulloinkin kuin sadekelissä. Ja ehkä käsitykseni sielukkuudesta on vääristynyt, mutta tuon pedon sydämenlyönti kuuluu tänne asti.

----------


## Teemu H

Onpas upea! Väriä tietenkin voisi vähän olla  :Hymy: 

Luulin kyllä, että tuollaiset kiekot ovat kiellettyjä yhteislähdössä.

----------


## VitaliT

ai kun on hieno värinen storcki, varmasti joudu myymän munuaisen että saisi tommoisen.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pikku päivityksillä uuteen kauteen. -15 Precept päivittyi talven aikana 26plussaksi ja voimansiirto 1x10:stä 1x11 XT:hen Superstarin 32t ovaalilla. Ajatus oli ostaa kakkoskiekoiksi 27.5" Thunder Burteilla, mutta koin heti eka lenkikllä täydellisen ihastumisen nuihin 3" Knardeihin, niin kakkoskiekkoprojekti on nyt vähän jäissä. Samasta syystä jäissä on myös läskiprojekti.

----------


## MikkoVe

Lisäpeukku Storckille! Jos toi on Aernario Disc, niin SVH:han on reilusti alle 5 k€, mutta ilmeisesti voimansiirto ja jarrut ei kuulu tuohon hintaan? Ja kiekkoihin on ehkä mennyt myös parin viikon karkkirahat... Mut siis, selvästi normiautoa edullisempi!  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

On kyllä jäätävä Storck, erottuu kyllä massasta oikein kunnolla. Kiekotkin taitaa olla kestävyydeltään luokkaa kestää isältä pojalta. Ei tarvitse murehtia rihtaamisen kanssa.

----------


## wex4

> Pikku päivityksillä uuteen kauteen. -15 Precept päivittyi talven aikana 26plussaksi ja voimansiirto 1x10:stä 1x11 XT:hen Superstarin 32t ovaalilla. Ajatus oli ostaa kakkoskiekoiksi 27.5" Thunder Burteilla, mutta koin heti eka lenkikllä täydellisen ihastumisen nuihin 3" Knardeihin, niin kakkoskiekkoprojekti on nyt vähän jäissä. Samasta syystä jäissä on myös läskiprojekti.




Upea pyörä, itsekkin ihastunut +pyöriin, jäykkä ja täpäri 26+ ajossa ja 27+ ehkä jo huomenna koeajossa.

----------


## Tikkujalka

Pojan Kona Stinky 2-4 
Onhan se hieman muuttunut :Hymy:  
Alkuperäisenä:

 Jos kuva ei näy

NYT  :Cool: 

Ja jos kuva näy

----------


## Dude

Pari uutta filoa taloudessa:

Vaimon eka maasturi:


Oma enskapeli kuvattuna Finale Liguressa pari päivää sitten:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Päivitin lenkkipyörää vähän tuoreemmaksi; hiilarifoxy XR Pikellä, SRAM X01, Shimanon M8000 jarrut, Easton Haven 35mm stemmi+kuitutanko, Reverb, Pron Falcon kuitupenkki ja hiilarikiekkoja odotellessa Racefacen turbinet kiekkoina. Painoa 12.3kg polkimilla ja helkatin makee pyörä ajaa parin testilenkin perusteella!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mahatava raakkeni.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

Tällainen tuli hankittua:



Lyhyen ensilenkin perusteella varsin oiva peli. Saattaa olla ettei varsinaiselle maantiepyörälle tänä kesänä paljon kilometrejä kerry.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Tällainen tuli hankittua:
> 
> Lyhyen ensilenkin perusteella varsin oiva peli. Saattaa olla ettei varsinaiselle maantiepyörälle tänä kesänä paljon kilometrejä kerry.



Varsin tyylikäs cyclo!

----------


## jcool

CAADX 105 vm 2014...

----------


## ArtoR

Trek Farley 5:

----------


## TheMiklu

Runkosetti oli nauruhalpa mutta se ei kyllä yhtään laske sitä hauskuuden määrää mitä tää kokoonpano tuottaa. Muita pyöriä päivitettiin ja osat valui tähän. Etuvaihtajan joku joutuu mulle vielä myymään. 
Tarkotus ajella työmatkaa, arkiajoa, grindata gravelia ja seikkailla muutenkin. Lokaritki tulee nii ei hymyyn tartu kuraa

----------


## Nana

Upea keli oli ulkoiluttaa fillaria.
Metsässä kävimme

----------


## Speiser

Pfotobuketti näyttää aika monta muutakin kuvaa kuin tuon yhden :Hymy:  Kimaltava paita nätti kyllä.

----------


## jcool

Oli pitkästä aikaa flatit polkimet paikallaan ja tuntumaa hakemassa. On unohtunut kokonaan miten niillä ajetaan. Vois kyllä muutaman lenkin ajaa ihan tekniikan harjoittamiseksi. Stumppiin laitoin iskareihin kunnon säädöt. Miten ihmeessä olinkaan ajanut ihan hyppykeppi säädöillä. Nyt meni tosi nätisti, kun laitoin taakse paluuvaimennuksen hitaammalle.

----------


## Nana

> Pfotobuketti näyttää aika monta muutakin kuvaa kuin tuon yhden Kimaltava paita nätti kyllä.



Heh, onneksi siellä ei ole kauheasti omia kuvia, paita- ja mm muun kuvan lisäksi, ainakaan kovin selkeitä. Sen paitakuvan taisin itseasiassa .kerran hetkeksi postata vahingossa tännekin. Se on kyllä kiva paita =)

----------


## reappear

Surlyn L-kokoinen Wednesday 100mm RCT3 Blutolla höystettynä.

----------


## tinke77

On se, on hieno!!!

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Aivan törkijän hieno keskariviikko!

----------


## itv

> ^itv:n kuva ei näy ainakaan mulle.



Uusi yritys, Dropboxista linkkaus ei näköjään onnistu näillä taidoilla. Mutta jospa täältä onnistuisi:

----------


## tomima

GT Grade 105 alloy 2016. Viime jouluinen hankinta kesäkuosissa. Eipä siinä enää kovinkaan paljon alkuperäistä osaa ole  :Hymy:

----------


## Greycap

Viime vuoteen verrattuna eroina uudet polkimet sekä renkaat ja mittarin deletointi.

----------


## Aakoo

Pitkään ja hartaasti pohdittu työmatka/hiekkatieratsu tuli taloon. Eli Jamis Renegade Exploit, runko 631 reiskaa kuituhaarukalla. Osasarjan vaihdoin shimanosta Campan Chorus/CX11.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Greycapin Specialized on upea.

----------


## Roces

Stache 5 29+. On kyllä upea pyörä. Vähän viritetty: XT:tä jarrut, pakka ja ketjut. Lisäksi E13 42t iso ratas. Läskillä ja 29eril ajaneena voi sanoa, että tässä yhdistyy molempien pyörien parhaat ominaisuudet.



69er. Huonon sään pyörä ja talvikulkine, kun tarvitaan nastoja. Surlyn teräskeula. 32-18 välitys. Hyvä tykittelypyörä.

----------


## PK1

Mutzista tuli nyt invaversio. No, ainakin alkaa tmt:ssä pärjäämään kun jalat ei riitä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno sahköläski ☺👌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

Otin tuoreita kuvia omasta kidutus kalustosta.









  Nyt täyty oppia ajaman.

----------


## kmw

^ Nuilla on hyvä ja kiva opetella  :Hymy:  Hieno on kokoelma.

----------


## Peräjää

Piti rakennnella kauppapyörä, kun en raaski lenkkipyöriä jättää yksin ulos odottaan. Semmonen halpa ja huomaamaton piti olla... 

PlanetX teräsrungon sai edukkaasti (sama kun ketjussa ylempänä muuten) ja kun lisähärpäkkeitä ei ollut superstarcomponentsissä sinisenä, niin tuli yön pimeinä tunteina tilattua liloja. Vähän mä pakettien tullessa ihmettelin, että olenko ihan värisokea, mutta noihan näyttää ihan passeleilta keskenään. Ei ehkä ihan huomaamaton kuitenkaan  :Hymy: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jonttu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/141711.../in/datetaken/
Jaa tää on ilmeisesti liian vaikeeta mekäläiselle, kun en saa kuvaa näkymään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sant

Rose Granite Chief, 160mm RS Pikellä, kevyt ketjunohjain vielä tullut lisää kuvan ottamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Miikala

Meni kona poikki, siirsimpä osat tunturiin. Eipä taida näitä olla enään montaa liikkeellä.



Lähetetty minun Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Garymies

> Rose Granite Chief, 160mm RS Pikellä, kevyt ketjunohjain vielä tullut lisää kuvan ottamisen jälkeen.



Missäpäin tää kuva on otettu? Näyttää kovasti melko tutulta ajomestalta.

----------


## Sant

> Missäpäin tää kuva on otettu? Näyttää kovasti melko tutulta ajomestalta.



Kuva on otettu Laukaassa Multamäen päältä.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Toinen toistaan hienompia pyöriä sivukaupalla..yhtä katsellessa alkaa soida black sabbatin voodoo kappale...

Äitienpäivään kuuluu Italiaset kaunottaret!

----------


## JackOja

> Hauska vehje. Päivitysideoita tullut jo mieleen seuraavasti:



No ei sentään ihan kahta vuotta mennyt. Mut oli kaikkea muuta  :Nolous: 





> - kevyemmät kiekot



*check* 
Hiilarikiekot jäi vielä odottelemaan säästöpossun täyttymistä, mutta noi 1800-grammaiset Rovalit 29mm sisäleveydellä vaikuttaa aikas mukavilta. Tukevoittaa rengasta kivasti eikä ole vielä edes selvillä kuinka alas paineenlaskukokeiluissa voi mennä, eilen 1.5/1.2. 





> - jotain muuta SLX-vaihdevipujen tilalle, ellei koko voimansiirtoa 1x11:ksi



No onneksi toisesta pääsi jo eroon, mut eiköhän tuon 1x -kokeilun perusteella tuu laitettua 11-lehtinen XT kunhan joku lähikaupoista saisi hyllyynsä i-Spec II -vipua.





> - hiilaristonga tarvii saada



*kyttää tarjouksia edelleen*





> - kammet on painavat ja rumat



*check*





> - jarrutkin saattaisi mennä vaihtoon ja eteenkin riittää 180mm levy.



*check* 
Hiukan hämmästyttää tehoton etujarru, eikö XT:llä saa etukiekkoa lukkoon? Letkuista pitää vielä napsaista ~10cm poies.





> Kilon kun saa laihdutettua niin voinee olla tyytyväinen...



Se nyt ainakin lähti.

----------


## H-H

Oma maantieratsuni. Kauneusvirheenä vielä siniset kumit joita en malttanut trainerikäytön jälkeen vielä vaihtaa kun piti päästä nopeasti nauttimaan keleistä.

----------


## eagle

Komea on JackOjan spessu..

----------


## Garymies

> Kuva on otettu Laukaassa Multamäen päältä.



Sitä arvelinkin. Mäkeä tuollapäin ainakin riittää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kerrankin kaikki fillarit ajokunnossa. Tiepyörä sai ehjän tankonauhan ja samalla tuli laitettua uusi tankokoin. Nicolai sai ehjän pinnan takakiekkoon ja sama homma oli Tallboyn kanssa muutama viikko aiemmin. Läski sai ehjät laakerit napoihin viimeviikolla.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Kuvien postaus ja näkyminen? taitaa olla niin ja näin.Krossariksi piti laittaa jotain muuta,mutta päädyin lopulta valmiiseen.AB:n soikeella vääntöä mukavasti.

----------


## Gibsy

Mikä ton tallboyn keulakulma on? Näyttää villiltä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Tallboy on kuvassa ihan vinossa. Ei voi arvioida keulakulmaa, vaikka onhan se ekan sukupolven mallia, eikä mitää forward geometriaa dh-kulmilla. Asteluvut varmaan löytäisi googlella, mää en muista/tiedä.

----------


## Munarello

Pianki ketjunpesun jälkeisessä potretissa. Juu, renkaiden logot on ihan väärissä paikoissa. Edellisestä muuttunutta ovat tankonauhat sekä 105-sarjan vaihtajat ja kahvat. Toinen puteliteline on lainassa krossarissa, pitää hommata yksi lisää. Välipaloja siirretty stemmin ympärillä ja takakiekosta hävisi se muovinen rimpula..

----------


## pete+

> Trek Farley 5:



No onhan siinä jo suojakerrointa  :Leveä hymy: 

Mikä oli lenkin pituus?

----------


## Sand

Laitetaanpa yhteiskuvaa fillareista.

----------


## mkpaa

Pyöräni kuva on toistuvasti ollut esimerkiksi tässä keskustelussa, mutta telkkariin se ei ole ennen päässyt. 47 minuutista alkaa esittely.  :Hymy: 
http://areena.yle.fi/1-3064069

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Peukkua, hyvä haastattelu.

----------


## Ptangh

Kevät on lähtenyt käyntiin uudella Verentillä. Lukkopolkimia en omista (vielä).

----------


## Monroe

Viime sunnuntaina ajoon uusi Focus:




Ja tänään aamulla pääsi ensitestiin Scott Spark:



Molempien pyörien suorituskyky ylittää kirkkaasti omistajansa kyvyt. Asia ei varsinaisesti yllättänyt millään tavoin.

----------


## kauris

Sulla on ainakin kunnolla droppia molemmissa filoissa!

----------


## Gibsy

Niin että ei taida olla selkävaivoja? Vai onko vasta tuloillaan  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

Aina sama juttu kun Monroen filoja näytillä.

----------


## Exluossa

Kyllä kelpaa Monroen kalustolla.

----------


## Monroe

> Sulla on ainakin kunnolla droppia molemmissa filoissa!







> Niin että ei taida olla selkävaivoja? Vai onko vasta tuloillaan



Taitaa olla parempi etten laita kuvaa aika-ajopyörästä nykysäädöillä... Siinä sitä vasta droppia onkin... Silti silläkin voi ajaa pitkiä lenkkejä ilman mitään ongelmia. Eli noi on mulle normaaliasentoja, itseasiassa maantiepyörästä olen kuvan ottamisen jälkeen laskenut jo ohjainkannatinta alemmas. Omaan silmään on hassun näköistä jos droppia ei ole.

----------


## ArtoR

> No onhan siinä jo suojakerrointa 
> 
> Mikä oli lenkin pituus?



Ei kai noiden puhtaita kuulu olla. Tuo oli sellainen 15 km testailulenkki vain.  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

XC-pyörä:



Enduro-pyörä:



Läskipyörä:

----------


## Gibsy

Mitä valkeita tarroja tuohon kanjoniin on liimailtu?

----------


## eagle

^ Näyttäis Fillariosan tarroilta.

----------


## Nana

^^^
Ton enskapyörän väritys on tosi makee, hyvin sopii siniset gripit. Hieno on toi XCkin. Läskit nyt on aina hauskoja. 
Juu, Fillariosan logohan siellä.

----------


## Greycap

Vuodenvaihteessa äidilläni oli suru puserossa kun paikalliset nistit menivät ja veivät muorin maasturin. Helpotusta haettiin kaupasta uuden muodossa (kuva alkuperäiskunnossa on jossain topicin syövereissä) ja tänään se rullasi allekirjoittaneen puuhapajasta ulos melkoisen muodonmuutoksen läpi käyneenä. Maasturi? Hybridi? Joku ihan oma sekasikiö? Kuka näitä lokeroimaan, tärkeintä että toimii. Ja kuva on muuten pirun huono mutta ei nyt parempaan pystynyt.

----------


## alteregoni

^ Eipä uskois äkkiä, että on maasturin runko kyseessä. Hienoa vapaata ajattelua!

----------


## Greycap

Itse kun tekee niin saa sellaisen kuin sattuu tulemaan ja nyt tuli tuollainen, olin kuskina uutta ostaessa ja heitin vaan puoliksi vitsillä että kokeile niiden naisten mallien vaihtoehtona tuota S-kokoista miesten pyörää niin sehän siitä sitten loppujen lopuksi lähti mukaan. Hyvä puoli siinä että käyttää maasturia lähtökohtana hybridin sijaan on että tuosta tekee tarvittaessa kapearenkaisen käden käänteessä mutta toisin päin on usein tekemätön paikka.

----------


## TANUKI

Kuutio alkaa olemaan taas kunnossa kesän marakisoihin. Eturattaaksi vielä ehkä 34t Korsoa ajatellen. Kuvan setupissa tasan 11kg, mielestäni ihan hyvin "hirvi"runkoiselta ko. hintaluokan fillarilta.

----------


## Iglumies

Eiköhän tämäkin ala olemaan pikkuhiljaa tässä, tolpaksi tulossa thomsoniittiä ja kammet saattaa päivittyä. 
Ihan soiva työmatkatykiks

----------


## kmw

Iglulla pähee TMT killeri.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

1x10 konversio kesken

----------


## Garymies

> Itse kun tekee niin saa sellaisen kuin sattuu tulemaan ja nyt tuli tuollainen, olin kuskina uutta ostaessa ja heitin vaan puoliksi vitsillä että kokeile niiden naisten mallien vaihtoehtona tuota S-kokoista miesten pyörää niin sehän siitä sitten loppujen lopuksi lähti mukaan. Hyvä puoli siinä että käyttää maasturia lähtökohtana hybridin sijaan on että tuosta tekee tarvittaessa kapearenkaisen käden käänteessä mutta toisin päin on usein tekemätön paikka.



Mikä mahtaa malliltaan olla tuo tarakka Greycapin äidin pyörässä?

----------


## Greycap

> Mikä mahtaa malliltaan olla tuo tarakka Greycapin äidin pyörässä?



Ömmötimömmöti. Budget Sportista sen hain, taitaa olla AIMin tekele ja  hinta parinkympin tienoilla, tuet ja niiden kiinnikkeet on Tubuksen  asennussarjasta.

----------


## akiheik

Ensipuraisu - Ihana  



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## alteregoni

^ Ai että on nätti! Maistuis! Mutta mutta, ei hissitolpaa.... :No huh!:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## akiheik

> ^ Ai että on nätti! Maistuis! Mutta mutta, ei hissitolpaa....



Elä sie hättäile, tulossa on.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> XC-pyörä:



Kuolatiti kuolatiti tätäkin kautta... Täytyy mennä joku kerta lenkille!!

----------


## orc biker

> Ömmötimömmöti. Budget Sportista sen hain, taitaa olla AIMin tekele ja  hinta parinkympin tienoilla, tuet ja niiden kiinnikkeet on Tubuksen  asennussarjasta.



Hieno laitos muuten, mutta lokarit puuttuvat.

----------


## Gibsy

> ^ Ai että on nätti! Maistuis! Mutta mutta, ei hissitolpaa....



Kauneus on selvästi katsojan silmissä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Ensipuraisu - Ihana  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Eikä lukkopolkia. .niitä tarkotin ..Hieno muuten 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## akiheik

> Eikä lukkoja. .
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pahin vääryys ei taida onneksi edes näkyä, renkaissa on nimittäin käytössä sisurit, OMG!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Minulla on kaikissa pyöriss kans eli 29er retki ja fatbike. .😂✌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Eikä anovioletteja nousukahvoja!

Hieno on. Mä luulin jo joustelupyörät jättäneeni muille, mutta voi jehna...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ridley Helium Sram Red

Focus Mares 2" kumeilla

Surly ICT


Harrastusvehkeet tänään kuvattuna ja ICT:kin vihdoin valmiina.

Työmatkalla palvelee teräsrunkoinen tarakkalokarisinkulacrossari.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## alteregoni

> Elä sie hättäile, tulossa on.



 :Hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

> Eikä lukkoja. .
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei niitä kuulukaan olla  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Human Traffic

On kyllä upea tuo pole. Ja ei tosiaan mitään lukkoja kaipaa. Geo herättää ajohaluja.

----------


## TheMiklu

Läskin alkuperäisvoimansiirto tuli kulutettua vuodessa loppuun. Samalla hyvä tekosyy laittaa 1x10 kokoonpano kehiin. Puolasta myivät tuommosen ihan soikion rattaan! Ja takana 11-42 nii jaksaa polokija. 
Kona on kyllä rento <3

----------


## LJL

> Focus Mares 2" kumeilla



Muahhah  :Leveä hymy:  Erittäin hieno maasturikrossari. Rispektiä myös maastokammista.

----------


## VanhaPate

Miklun pyörissä on jonkin sortin evoluutiota näkyvissä, kun nykyään niistä löytyy jo vaihteet ja soikeeta eturatasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Joo mutta siihen joustohommeliinkaan en ikinä aijjo lähtijä mukaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mka

Tuollanen. Vuosi vuodelta vaan paranee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Sotanorsu666 on rengastanut Focuksensa samaan tyyliin kuin itsekin ajattelin omaan cyclooni. Minulla siis Focus Mares CX 1. Olen ollut kahden vaiheilla, että tilatako renkaat vai ei, kun ei ole varmaa että mahtuuko. Tuo on kyllä niin upea, että ehkä nyt täytyy pistää renkulat tilaukseen.

----------


## orc biker

> ...



Kompassi top capissa? Wuuut? Vähänkös siisti! Arvostan suuresti tuollaista käytännöllistä monitoiminnallisuutta. Pitääkin hommata itselle myös. Onhan tuo ihan mahtava.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sotanorsu666 on rengastanut Focuksensa samaan tyyliin kuin itsekin ajattelin omaan cyclooni. Minulla siis Focus Mares CX 1. Olen ollut kahden vaiheilla, että tilatako renkaat vai ei, kun ei ole varmaa että mahtuuko. Tuo on kyllä niin upea, että ehkä nyt täytyy pistää renkulat tilaukseen.



Ostin tuon focuksen viikko sitten fillaritorilta pois kuleksimasta, kun en voinut enää vastustaa kiusausta. On siis edellisen omistajan käsialaa kaikki tuossa. Takahaarukkaa on muotoiltu, että mahtuu noin iso kumi sinne, joten kannattaa miettiä jaksaako nähdä vaivaa. On kyllä helvetin hämärän oloinen laitos ajella, silleen hyvällä tavalla.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Tuollanen. Vuosi vuodelta vaan paranee



Hieno pyörä komeassa maisemassa. Elämä on, ainakin joskus.

----------


## kmw

Uudet eturattaat (34/48t) ja uusi riser Motonetistä. Ei ihan huono setuppi, noinninnq imho.

----------


## Väsä

Trekki

----------


## Moska

Lenkkikaveri



Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## V-P.V

Laitetaas kuva omista harrastepeleistä. Vielä ku ehtisi ajamaan.
MERIDA maantielle ja RADON kaikkeen muuhun.

----------


## Irocci

Chost Tacana.

----------


## kaakku

> Chost Tacana.



Entäs micäs tämä tässä etummaisena ja onko se Ghosti tuolla saaressa?








 :Cool:

----------


## Mäkipete



----------


## aki53bmx

Ostohetkellä tällasesta..



..tuli karsittua tämän näköinen yleispyörä:



Mutta tämä on kuitenkin se millä oikeesti ajetaan:

----------


## mkpaa

> Ostohetkellä tällasesta..



Kiva nähdä muitakin Tunturin F-sarjalaisia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leewi

> Kiva nähdä muitakin Tunturin F-sarjalaisia.



Tuosta saisi ihan fiksun käyttöpelin kun lisäisi lakisääteiset heijastimet ja soittokellon sekä lokarit, barendsit ja lukon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommonen suoratankoversio syntyi Planet-X London Roadin tarjousrungosta.

----------


## aki53bmx

> Tuosta saisi ihan fiksun käyttöpelin kun lisäisi lakisääteiset heijastimet ja soittokellon sekä lokarit, barendsit ja lukon.



Lukkoa lukuunottamatta voin myydä ko. romut sulle, kerkee vielä pelastamaan kaatiskuormasta  :Leveä hymy: 




Makee London Roadi Jsavilaa:lla, meinasin hommata ton runkosetin, mutta löyty koko Tunturi halvemmalla kun Planetin runkosetti.

----------


## VilleK

SAM LTD

Medium
160/160 mm
Vakiokamaa: kiekot, iskari, keula, hissitolppa, voimansiirto
Päivitetty: Ikon/Morsa -renkaat, Blackspire TrailX -ohjuri/taco, SDG Falcon -satula, Boobar -tanko, Havoc -stemmi, Spessun ESI-kopiot, Zee -jarrut, XT Trail -polkimet
Paino: 13,5-14 kg

Hyvin etenee kun näyttää suunnan ja polkasee välillä  :Vink:

----------


## OneTen

Mallasin tarakan ja laukut paikoilleen. Tällä setupilla tarkoitus polkaista ensimmäinen vähän pidempi reissu (maltillisesti 700 km/3 päivää) 

Rahastonhoitaja voitti esteetikon ratkaisuja tehtäessä, alle 40 euroa meni tarakkaan ja 4 laukkuun. 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## akkki

Taival Pika 2015 "Hardtail Heroes -setup" Messilän Enduro-kisaa varten. XX1 -voimansiirto, XT -jarrut, Reverb -hissitolppa, Pike -keula, FLY -kiekot (ulko 35mm / sisä 30mm) Chris King navoilla, Maxxis HR2 ja Minion DHF kumit, Enve Sweep 740mm, Turbine 50mm stemmi. 12,53kg. Liian vähän taitoo, liian vähän joustoo, vähän liian hauskaa?

----------


## Tank Driver

Nätti Pole ja asiallinen paketti.

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Trekki



Komea peli. Stemmin pituus hieman hyppää silmille.  :Hymy:

----------


## gnothi seauton

Camber Expert Carbon. Reilun 2500 km perusteella. Se on hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

2009 Trekin perustason maantiepyörä, jonka kaivoin vanhempien autotallista. Alumiinirunko, kuituhaarukka, 2x8 Shimano Sora -voimansiirto. Muutama lyhyt testilenkki tehty, pikkuhiljaa ajoasentoa säätäen. Myös etuvaihtajan säätämisen kanssa oli vähän puuhaa. Tänään ajoin tunnin lenkin, ja kylläpä pyörä kulki hienosti, kun ajoasento on just eikä melkein ja vaihteet napsuvat mukavasti kohdalleen. Täytyy hankkia vielä lukkopolkimet ja kengät kun rahatilanne antaa myöten.

----------


## cokekola

> Mallasin tarakan ja laukut paikoilleen. Tällä setupilla tarkoitus polkaista ensimmäinen vähän pidempi reissu (maltillisesti 700 km/3 päivää) 
> 
> Rahastonhoitaja voitti esteetikon ratkaisuja tehtäessä, alle 40 euroa meni tarakkaan ja 4 laukkuun. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mitkä ja mistä tarakka ja laukku? Olen tuollaisia haeskellut.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OneTen

> Mitkä ja mistä tarakka ja laukku? Olen tuollaisia haeskellut.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Bilteman tarakka 12 euroa ja saman puljun veneilyosastolta 15 litran merimiessäkki 8e. Eivät nykyään printtaa nimeään aivan joka paikkaan  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Väsä

> Komea peli. Stemmin pituus hieman hyppää silmille.



Toi on vakio joku puoltoista metrinen. Tulossa vähän järkevämpi tilalle, kunhan tehdas toimittaa.

----------


## vellu80

Siinä uus konkelo..tai onhan se jo kuukauden päivät ollu. kuvasta vaihtunut renkaat ja satula. Ajokuntoisena 10.8kg.. Kyseessä siis Canyon Lux CF 9.9 race ja on miellyttävä peli  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

^ Ojoiojoiojoi. Nyt on erotiikkaa

----------


## juu-zo

^^Kyllä on hyvän näköinen. Tämän kuvan nähtyä jaksaa vielä kolmisen kuukautta odottaa exceediä samassa värityksessä. Vielä kun nappaat takavaihtajasta tuon suojamuovin pois  :Vink:

----------


## Gaastra

Hieno Lux CF, lähes yhtä hieno kuin omani  :Vink:

----------


## vellu80

> ^^Kyllä on hyvän näköinen. Tämän kuvan nähtyä jaksaa vielä kolmisen kuukautta odottaa exceediä samassa värityksessä. Vielä kun nappaat takavaihtajasta tuon _suojamuovin_ pois



_
.._niin minkä otan pois??  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juu-zo

> _
> .._niin minkä otan pois??



Tuossahan se kuvassa paistaa vihreänä tuolla takavaihtajassa.

----------


## LJL

> _
> .._niin minkä otan pois??



Siinä on se sininen naarmuuntumisenestokalvo

----------


## vellu80

Voi jessus ku ootte tarkkoja  :Leveä hymy:  en oo kyllä itte kiinnittäny mitää huomiota  :Nolous:  mutta nyt se on pois  :Vink:

----------


## Greycap

Syksyllä viisi vuotta täyttävä harrastepeli sai uudet (lue: toisesta pyörästä yli jääneet) polkimet ja pieneksi väriläiskäksi Race Facen kammensuojat.

----------


## Shamus

Vanteet sävy sävyyn...

----------


## HarMi

Täysjäykän makkaranpaistoenduron renkaat vaihtuivat 24++:sta 27,5+:aan ja pitihän pyörälle antaa uusi nimi kun vanhat valmistajan tarrat kulahtivat. Kyllä tuosta pyörän sielusta kuolee jotain pois kun rengaskoko kasvaa, vaikka se jossain paikassa paremmin kulkisi.

----------


## Human Traffic

Kyllä sitä kaikkea elämässään näkee  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^^ aivan loistava nimi!

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Shamuksen Salsa on erittäin tyylikäs!

----------


## Tonik

> Vanteet sävy sävyyn...



Jösses on meinaa komia pyärä!  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nana

Greycapin Spessu on hieno ja Shamusin Salsa, uula-laa..
mahtavaa, että näitä valko- ja muu väri-pohjaisiakin on tässä pimeässä maassa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Täysjäykän makkaranpaistoenduron renkaat vaihtuivat 24++:sta 27,5+:aan ja pitihän pyörälle antaa uusi nimi kun vanhat valmistajan tarrat kulahtivat. Kyllä tuosta pyörän sielusta kuolee jotain pois kun rengaskoko kasvaa, vaikka se jossain paikassa paremmin kulkisi.



Nyt ollaan siellä ytimessä. Kyllä, kylläkyllä. En ole ihan varma että missä, mutta juu, siellä ollaan. Hattu päästä.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## LJL

> Vanteet sävy sävyyn...



Erotiikkaa ja onzat on erotiikkaa ja siksi omastakin täpäristä löytyy onzat

----------


## kaakku

Komia on Salsa niinku Salsat aina. Mutta miksi et shamis oo speksannu hissitolppaa ko. värkkiin?

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh! Onneksi tuo magee Salsa tuli kuviin  :Leveä hymy:  Ilman sitä ois tämän ketjun saannu laittaa kiinni Polkukyrpiäisen ilmestyessä estraadille  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hissitolppa

Niin se vaan Salsa kalpenee Surlyn rinnalla.

----------


## Affen

Uudella konkelilla testilenkkiä, ei olleskaan huanolta tunnu!


EDIT: Jokohan näkyis kuva?

----------


## Kongeli

Tässäpä ensimmäinen harrastepyöräni

----------


## jcool

Farley 5:llä välillä...

----------


## Highlander

Läski lähti ja eka crossari tuli tilalle. Osaakohan joku tietäjä kertoa mikä Gir's vuosimalli tämä on? 105 vivut, vaihtajat sekä vanteet. Ei mitään klappia missään...täytyy olla todella vähän ajettu ja hinta oli mielestäni edullinen.



Lisäksi pari kysymystä...onko noissa crossareissa tavallista, että kengän kärjen saa osumaan eturenkaaseen ääriasennossa käännettynä? Runko on 55 cm..mulla on ollut 55, 55,5, 56, 57 runkoja, mutta ei koskaan tuota ongelmaa. Tosin ekalla lenkillä en onnistunut kertaakaan osumaan.

Toinen kysymys mitkä jarrupalat on canteissa poppia? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Santerius

En tiedä onko tavallista, mutta esimerkiksi Focus Mareksessa (uskoakseni M/54) osuu 42-kokoinen mono.

----------


## tehaku

> Lisäksi pari kysymystä...onko noissa crossareissa tavallista, että kengän kärjen saa osumaan eturenkaaseen ääriasennossa käännettynä? ..., mutta ei koskaan tuota ongelmaa. Tosin ekalla lenkillä en onnistunut kertaakaan osumaan.



Omassa cyclossa on myös näin. Ongelmia ei ole ollut, vaikka sillä on ajettu oikeastaan kaikkialla. 





> Toinen kysymys mitkä jarrupalat on canteissa poppia?



Vaihtaa ne levareihin?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JackOja

> Toinen kysymys mitkä jarrupalat on canteissa poppia?



KoolStopin punamustat.

----------


## stenu

Suunnilleen perinteisillä kulmilla varustetuissa krossareissa toe overlappi loppuu, kun efektiivisen vaakaputken pituus on jossain 56 cm paikkeilla. Keskiön korkeus ja renkaan paksuus vaikuttaa tietysti myös.

Mä olen tykännyt Swissstopin vihreistä ja sinisistä ja olen tykännyt TRP:n mini-V-jarruista. Tuolla yhdistelmällä etujarru ei tehossa juuri häviä Shimanon hydraulisille. Takapässä rungon fleksaaminen aiheuttaa sen, että siellä tehoeron kyllä huomaa. Vannejarruista puhuttaessa kannattaa pitää mielessä myös se, että vanteissakin on eroja.

----------


## Pohje

> En tiedä onko tavallista, mutta esimerkiksi Focus Mareksessa (uskoakseni M/54) osuu 42-kokoinen mono.



Ei mulla ainakaan osu. Mares CX 54-kokoinen ja kengät talvella shimano 44, kesällä shimano 43. Polkimet on eggbeaterit ja klossit suurinpiirtein keskellä klossiuraa kengissä. Pyörän vuosimalli 3-vuotta vanha.

ps. hyviä jarrupaloja on ollut myös clarksit. esim nämä http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BSCLEMTB...tb-v-brake-pad ei ole hinnalla pilattu ja paljon paremmat kuin vastaavat shimanon vaihdettavilla kulutuspinnoilla olevat.

----------


## Highlander

Kiitoksia jarrupala vinkeistä  :Hymy:  Piti klosseja siirtää eteenpäin...sen verran vähän kuitenkin, että jalan asento ok. Kenkä on järkyttävä tohveli eli NW:n Rockster, koko 44 jos en väärin muista. Kärki on leveä ja pitkä kuin mursun kärsä...

----------


## kuovipolku

Oscar olisi ottanut hyllystä tai kaivanut laatikosta juuri ne punamustat  ja sanonut että nämä ovat parhaat - ja ovathan ne. 

(Ei levareita oiikeastaan tai välttämättä tarvitse eivätkä cantit kerran kunnolla säädettyinä niin kaameat ole, mutta jos ja kun joskus haluaa siirtryä levareihin. semmoiset vaijerivetoiset hydrauliset lienevät ykkösvaihtoehto.)


Kengät osuvat renkaaseen (tai tarkemmin sanottuna lokariin, minulla kun sattuu olemaan sellaiset) oikein hitaassa vauhdissa tehdyssä tiukassa käännölsessä, jos sisäpuolen poljin on juuri silloin etuasennossa. Taitaa tosiaan olla kohtalaisen yleistä urheilullisimman pään cyclocrossareissa eli ei niin kuin kiskoilla suoraan kulkevissa pyörissä. Ei ole tosiaan havaittavissa kuin ihan lähes nollavauhdissa, ei ole tapahtuessaan aiheuttanut muuta kuin pientä kiusallista ääntä ja niissäkin tilanteissa oppii melko pian käyttämään polkimia oikein.


Vuosimallia en häpeäkseni tunnista enkä edes muista minä vuosina G Crosser uusiutui."girs.fr" oli valmistajan webbisivujen osoite ennen nykyistä "girs-bikes.comia" eli vuoteen 2011. Omani on näet vuoden 2012 mallia ja se näyttäisi eroavan kuvan mallista vain grafiikan osalta. Melko varma veikkaukseni on näin ollen 2011.

----------


## stenu

> Ei mulla ainakaan osu. Mares CX 54-kokoinen ja kengät talvella shimano 44, kesällä shimano 43. Polkimet on eggbeaterit ja klossit suurinpiirtein keskellä klossiuraa kengissä. Pyörän vuosimalli 3-vuotta vanha.



Mareksissa näyttäis olevan aika loiva ohjauskulma, pienemmänkokoisissa rungoissa 70 astetta ja isommissakin 71. Auttaa siihen, että ei tule overlappia, mutta ohjauksesta tulee helposti "kaatuvan" tuntuinen varsinkin paksummilla renkailla ajaessa eritoten, kun loivuutta ei ole kompensoitu suuremmalla haarukan rakella.

----------


## Ari71

Oisko tämä Whiten Interceptor v.2017?

Kiitos WasaBikeService/Ari Korpilahdelle, että saatiin pyörä ajokuntoon!

----------


## pinohiiri

Interceptor v.2017:a voi kuvailla vain yhdellä sanalla: HÄRSKI.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Highlander

> Vuosimallia en häpeäkseni tunnista enkä edes muista minä vuosina G Crosser uusiutui."girs.fr" oli valmistajan webbisivujen osoite ennen nykyistä "girs-bikes.comia" eli vuoteen 2011. Omani on näet vuoden 2012 mallia ja se näyttäisi eroavan kuvan mallista vain grafiikan osalta. Melko varma veikkaukseni on näin ollen 2011.



Juu voi hyvin ollakin tai vuoden pari vanhempi. 105 kahvat ovat vielä niitä missä kaapeli tulee kyljestä ulos. Mistä päästään siihen, että pitäisi aina tarkistaa kaikki säädöt kun ostaa käytetyn.

Ekalla lenkillä vaihdoin etuvaihtajalla "yli" tai siis etuvaihtajaa ei ollut rajoitettu oikein ja kahva tarkoitettu 3 eturieskalle. Sehän ei tarvi kuin sen yhden kerran ja se kynsi kahvan sisältä on pillun päreinä

No, nyt on uusi 105 5700 sarjan kahva jossa vaijeriviennit nykyaikaiset. Vanha ja uusi samassa pyörässä - huvittavan näköistä

----------


## kmw

Aikas rääd Lefty-pöörä tos ylempänä.

----------


## LJL

> Aikas rääd Lefty-pöörä tos ylempänä.



On mutta jarrulevyt saa miehen kyyneliin (se helppoa on)

----------


## Mkone

Edellisen CX:n mittarissa rupeaa olemaan kohta 50 tonnia täynnä joten jotain uutta oli keksittävä. Kännyräpsy tässä näin alkuun. Satulatolppa vaihtuu vielä pari senttiä pidempään, tuosta ei riittänyt enää nostovara. Teipit pois kiekoista ??

----------


## WetWillie

> Edellisen CX:n mittarissa rupeaa olemaan kohta 50 tonnia täynnä joten jotain uutta oli keksittävä. Kännyräpsy tässä näin alkuun. Satulatolppa vaihtuu vielä pari senttiä pidempään, tuosta ei riittänyt enää nostovara. Teipit pois kiekoista ??



Ehdottomasti teipit pois vanteista  




> Mareksissa näyttäis olevan aika loiva ohjauskulma, pienemmänkokoisissa rungoissa 70 astetta ja isommissakin 71. Auttaa siihen, että ei tule overlappia, mutta ohjauksesta tulee helposti "kaatuvan" tuntuinen varsinkin paksummilla renkailla ajaessa eritoten, kun loivuutta ei ole kompensoitu suuremmalla haarukan rakella.




Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

> Teipit pois kiekoista ??



Tässä tapauksessa kyllä, ehdottomasti.

----------


## OneTen

Joku roti nyt! Härski on lefty-läski  

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mkone

> Tässä tapauksessa kyllä, ehdottomasti.



Niin itsekin ajattelin, projektista kun kuitenkin olisi tulossa enemmän tuollainen stealth-mode kuin mainoslakana  :Hymy:

----------


## PedroK

Cyclepro taas valmiina kesälenkeille.

----------


## Jukka_Jii

Mehufirman tiimipyörällä urbaanilla lenkillä

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Täähän ehti jo täällä ollakin, ellen väärin muista...mutta nyt alkaa olla jo hyvin lähellä valmista, kun kiekot ja tanko on vaihdettu. Vielä ehkä 10mm pidempi stemmi ja sitten onkin valmista. Toiset samanlaiset kiekot on rengastettu omilla luottokumeilla, eli Maxxiksen EXO Ikoneilla, kuvassa "kuivankelinkiekot". 

Painoa kuvan kokoonpanolla 10.03 kg, hemmetin hauska ja tehokkaan tuntuinen pyörä ajaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Codox

Uutta kuutiota tälle kesälle  :Hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

Nättihän se!

----------


## TJanger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hääppönen

Enpä muista aiemmin nähneeni One-Onen täpäriä. Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu takajoustossa. Miten toimii?

----------


## miku80

Tarmac vaihtui Vengeen..

----------


## TJanger

> Enpä muista aiemmin nähneeni One-Onen täpäriä. Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu takajoustossa. Miten toimii?



Hyvin tuo tuntuu toimivan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juho_u

Mikulla pyörät vaihtuu, mutta merkki pysyy. 
Tuolla BMC:lla on turha selitellä, että fillarin vika, kun ei kulje. Hienoja fillareita.

----------


## alteregoni

> Enpä muista aiemmin nähneeni One-Onen täpäriä. Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu takajoustossa. Miten toimii?







> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tätä olen seuraavaksi fillariksi miettinyt, jo ihan nimen vuoksi. Koska tuota panacodia on tullu mussutettua ihan riittämiin  :Kieli pitkällä: . Kokemukset kiinnostais Codeninista!

----------


## TJanger

> Tätä itsekin miettinyt, jo ihan nimen vuoksi. Koska tuota panacodia on tullu mussutettua ihan riittämiin . Kokemukset kiinnostais Codeninista!



Hyvä pyörähän tuo tuntuu olevan. En ole tuota vielä 29nä koittanut joten siitä en voi sanoa mitään. Itsellä alla 27.5+ renkaat ja ainakin noilla renkailla mukava peli ajella. En ole vielä löytänyt mitään miinuksia pyörästä. Alusta asti tuntunut hyvältä ja sopivalta pyörältä omiin ajoihin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alteregoni

Kiitän tästä!

----------


## mtl

Isompaa rengasta eteen ja vanhakin nuortuu.

----------


## Welly

Huutaako ibis set back tolppaa vai näyttääkö vain?

----------


## LJL

Iibis Mojo! Edelleen hieno pyörä.

----------


## brilleaux

^Mojo oli kyllä ihan jees. Kapiarenkaiseksi.  :Vink:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Täähän ehti jo täällä ollakin, ellen väärin muista...mutta nyt alkaa olla jo hyvin lähellä valmista, kun kiekot ja tanko on vaihdettu. Vielä ehkä 10mm pidempi stemmi ja sitten onkin valmista. Toiset samanlaiset kiekot on rengastettu omilla luottokumeilla, eli Maxxiksen EXO Ikoneilla, kuvassa "kuivankelinkiekot". 
> 
> Painoa kuvan kokoonpanolla 10.03 kg, hemmetin hauska ja tehokkaan tuntuinen pyörä ajaa!



Hieno on BMC. Ilmeisesti etälukkojen vaijerit on vielä asentamatta?

----------


## noniinno

BMC:lle taisi juuri tulla XCO-maailmancupin osakilpailun voitto. Hienoja pelejä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kippurasarvisten pesu ja rasvauspäivä



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TANUKI

Muut lisäilee fillareihinsa hissitolppia. Minä repisin omastani notkuvan command postin pois ja tilalle tuli hieman luotettavampi vaihtoehto. Eipä tässä kai muuta. Kolmas kesä ko. fillarilla menossa ja edelleen hauskaa on.

----------


## jaksu

> Täähän ehti jo täällä ollakin, ellen väärin muista...mutta nyt alkaa olla jo hyvin lähellä valmista, kun kiekot ja tanko on vaihdettu. Vielä ehkä 10mm pidempi stemmi ja sitten onkin valmista. Toiset samanlaiset kiekot on rengastettu omilla luottokumeilla, eli Maxxiksen EXO Ikoneilla, kuvassa "kuivankelinkiekot". 
> 
> Painoa kuvan kokoonpanolla 10.03 kg, hemmetin hauska ja tehokkaan tuntuinen pyörä ajaa!



Kyllä, kyllä ja kyllä. Vaikka itseäni jonkinlaisena spessumiehenä pidänkin täytyy tässä kutsua spz-henkiä apuun että pysyy uskossaan lujana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Hieno on BMC. Ilmeisesti etälukkojen vaijerit on vielä asentamatta?



Etälukkojen vaijerit on poistettu ekan lenkin jälkeen. Perä ei nimittäin ihmeemmin notku, joten en nähnyt niitä tarpeellisiksi. 

Tämä siis vielä kolme edellistä kautta Spessun Epicillä ajaneen kuskin fiilis, joista 1½ viimeisintä S-Works WC:llä, missä brainit ovat vielä kertaluokkaa jähmeämmät... Pyörä sai ekan kunnon tulikasteen Korson maratonilla ja en kaivannut lukituksia kertaakaan, fantastinen peli ajaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Kyllä, kyllä ja kyllä. Vaikka itseäni jonkinlaisena spessumiehenä pidänkin täytyy tässä kutsua spz-henkiä apuun että pysyy uskossaan lujana



Kolme edellistä kautta meni Epicin satulassa itselläkin, nyt olen kovin kovin tyytyväinen tähän!  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

> Kolme edellistä kautta meni Epicin satulassa itselläkin, nyt olen kovin kovin tyytyväinen tähän!



Onneksi tuo "tonila" on turvallisen välimatkan päässä ettei ihan lounasbreikillä sinne eksy. Tosin posti kulkee ja silleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Onneksi tuo "tonila" on turvallisen välimatkan päässä ettei ihan lounasbreikillä sinne eksy. Tosin posti kulkee ja silleen



Jep...tuota omaa pyörää voi luonnollisesti koeajaa, jos törmätään vaikka jossain skaboissa...  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

Kymmenen vuotta meni notkupyörän selässä, nyt on jäykkäperä mutta plus. Yllättävän ketterä ja kevyt ajella, pitoa riittää nousuissa ja rullaa hyvin. Alaspäinkin menee ihan jees, tosin opetteluttaa notkun jälkeen. Ihan mukava trailipyörä vanhalle papalle. Hämmentävää on että tunkattava massa keveni 4kg?

----------


## Marsusram

> Kymmenen vuotta meni notkupyörän selässä, nyt on jäykkäperä mutta plus. Yllättävän ketterä ja kevyt ajella, pitoa riittää nousuissa ja rullaa hyvin. Alaspäinkin menee ihan jees, tosin opetteluttaa notkun jälkeen. Ihan mukava trailipyörä vanhalle papalle. Hämmentävää on että tunkattava massa keveni 4kg?
> <Stache>



Kummasti aiheuttaa kutinaa tuolla lompakon suunnalla kun näkee noin mageita kuvatuksia.

----------


## JackOja

Meinasin kans sanoo, että kiva kun välillä on kunnon kuvia kännyisten sotkujen välillä. Ja fillarikin on hieno ja himoittava.

----------


## LJL

On erittäin ei-kuvoittava kuva ja pyörä!!

----------


## JiiPee

> Kummasti aiheuttaa kutinaa tuolla lompakon suunnalla kun näkee noin mageita kuvatuksia.



Juu kyllähän tuo hiukan lompakkoa kutitti mutta jos tuolla nyt ajelee jonkun aikaa taas. Vatsataudista toipilaana oli luppoaikaa niin otin nyt uutukaisesta oikein potretin. Pitkään tuota katselin ja mietin hankkimista, nyt tuli mahis ja kun kaverikaan ei heti kättelyssä tyrmänny niin ostin pois (thnx B).

----------


## ellmeri

> Kymmenen vuotta meni notkupyörän selässä, nyt on jäykkäperä mutta plus.otkun jälkeen. Ihan mukava trailipyörä vanhalle papalle. Hämmentävää on että tunkattava massa keveni 4kg?



Näyttää mukavalle pelille,minkä lewyiset wantheet?

----------


## JiiPee

> Näyttää mukavalle pelille,minkä lewyiset wantheet?



Thnx E, 50mm Mulefut ja jotku abrakadabra gumit. Ihan passelit mun tsörailulle  :Vink:

----------


## Jenkka

Kun kesä tulloo kaivetaan tallista Lemond aurinkoisille iltalenkeille. Tällä ei tule kiire, alla 28 mm kumekset pirun painavissa 36 pinnaisissa kiekoissa. 

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Odottakaa

Uusi laitos kotiutui ja se ensi puraisu, aaah  :Hymy: 

Kyseessä siis Pivot Mach Trail 429 27.5"+ rengastuksella.

----------


## Nana

_^Uuuh,_

----------


## Jman

Laitetaas kuva kun tuli päivityksiä. Felt DA sai uuden ohjaamon ja mekaaninen Red vaihtui sähköiseen. Kiekot on vielä lainassa maantiepyörästä.

----------


## sledgehammer

Melkoinen torni korotuspaloja lisätankojen alla.  Kestääkö noi sarvet oikeasti tuon systeemin? Alkaa tulla melkoisesti voimia kiinnityksen kestettäväksi, jos vahingossa tempaisee vaikka routakuoppaan.  Muuten kyllä siisti peli.  Munkin tekis mieli päivittää tuollaiseen kliiniin ohjaamoon.

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Siinä voi lepuuttaa leukaa.

----------


## LJL

> Siinä voi lepuuttaa leukaa.



Tai otsaa

----------


## Jman

> Melkoinen torni korotuspaloja lisätankojen alla.  Kestääkö noi sarvet oikeasti tuon systeemin? Alkaa tulla melkoisesti voimia kiinnityksen kestettäväksi, jos vahingossa tempaisee vaikka routakuoppaan.  Muuten kyllä siisti peli.  Munkin tekis mieli päivittää tuollaiseen kliiniin ohjaamoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk



Toivottavasti kestää! :Leveä hymy:  Tähän asti on ainakin kestänyt.

----------


## oppes

^^^^ Mikä toi on?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Gibsy

Onko tää hirvitys nyt, että pakko saada ajaa tt-tangolla, mut selkä ei taivu tarpeeksi niin tehdään kompromissi?

----------


## sirkia

Tuorein perheenjäsen.

----------


## Jman

> Onko tää hirvitys nyt, että pakko saada ajaa tt-tangolla, mut selkä ei taivu tarpeeksi niin tehdään kompromissi?



Siis mikä kompromissi? Mikä on vaihtoehto siis?

Tempoasentohan on _aina_ kompromissi voimantuoton ja ilmanvastuksen välillä. 

Tuo on lähtötilanne ja sitä voi varsinkin lyhyempiin kisoihin tuosta laskea, mutta triathlonissa vähempi droppi ompi parempi.

Eipä nuo "kompromissit" ja "hirvitykset" tempopyörissä kovin harvinaisia ole tänä päivänä...

http://www.northdevonjournal.co.uk/i...1258-large.jpg

----------


## JiiPee

Aikamoista tylytystä saa Feltti...? Minusta tuo (mitäänmistääntietämättömänsilmään) näyttää tehokkaalta itsensäkidutuslaitteelta. Kiinnostaa, mikä tuo runkokolmiossa oleva muovitzydeemi on? Akku?

----------


## Jman

> Aikamoista tylytystä saa Feltti...? Minusta tuo (mitäänmistääntietämättömänsilmään) näyttää tehokkaalta itsensäkidutuslaitteelta. Kiinnostaa, mikä tuo runkokolmiossa oleva muovitzydeemi on? Akku?



Tri-kisoissa ja treenatessa mukana oleva aero-juomapullo, josta on leikattu pohja pois. Eli toimii säilytystilana. 

Akut on suoraan vaihtajissa kiinni.

----------


## Reno

Juomapullolta vaikuttaa

----------


## JiiPee

> Tri-kisoissa ja treenatessa mukana oleva aero-juomapullo, josta on leikattu pohja pois. Eli toimii säilytystilana. 
> 
> Akut on suoraan vaihtajissa kiinni.



Thnx, on kyllä aerodynaamisen näköinen laite! Hyviä ajoja vaan.

----------


## Ettan

> Tuorein perheenjäsen.



On kyllä hieno KTM! Mikäs tommosen ovh on, ja mistä tommosen voi hankkii? Ja Tri Feltti on myös hieno. En ymmärrä välillä noita kommentteja, että jos ei stemmi oo alimmassa asennossa ilman yhtään speicerii, niin se on väärin. Kaikki ei pääse täydelliseen asentoon. Me kaikkihan ollaan saman mittasia ja kokoisia? Vitalin sanoin Fatbike puolelta : jos pyörä tuo hymyn huulille, se on sen arvosta, oli pyörä halpa tai kallis! Sama pätee asentoon....

----------


## sirkia

> On kyllä hieno KTM! Mikäs tommosen ovh on, ja mistä tommosen voi hankkii?



Suomessa ovh taisi olla noin 7.2k€ ja Velo Centeristä löytyy. Tuolla tarkempaa speksiä ja arvostelua fillarista: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/revie...r-prestige-di2

----------


## Drontal

Uus kommuutteri/kauppakassi tasamaalle.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tuorein perheenjäsen.



 Näppärä kottarainen. Polkisin. Mikä on tuo tangon alla oleva liitinmurkula? Ei satu olemaan lisävirtalähde Garminiin? Jos kyllä, niin minkälaista käytät?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ai ai, Charge on kyllä tyylikäs! Sanoisin jopa elegantti.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tuorein perheenjäsen.



Tuo on jo sen luokan pyörä ettei Velominatin sääntöjä voi aivan pelkällä olankohautuksella sivuuttaa:

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#29

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#45

Mutta okei, hyvästä pyörästä on moneksi ja sen ajaja luo omat sääntönsä.


Muuten olen sitä mieltä että tuossa ei ole mitään liian vähän eikä mitään liikaa, ei edes oranssia väriä joka on vielä hyvässä balanssissa. (Ehkä vähän paradoksaalista, mutta esim CCC Sprandi Polkowicen Guerciottit näyttävät ilman kuskejaankin räikeämmän oransseilta vaikka niissä on tällä kaudella vähemmän oranssia kuin KTM:ssä.)

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Tuo on jo sen luokan pyörä ettei Velominatin sääntöjä voi aivan pelkällä olankohautuksella sivuuttaa:
> 
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#29
> 
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#45
> 
> Mutta okei, hyvästä pyörästä on moneksi ja sen ajaja luo omat sääntönsä.
> 
> 
> Muuten olen sitä mieltä että tuossa ei ole mitään liian vähän eikä mitään liikaa, ei edes oranssia väriä joka on vielä hyvässä balanssissa. (Ehkä vähän paradoksaalista, mutta esim CCC Sprandi Polkowicen Guerciottit näyttävät ilman kuskejaankin räikeämmän oransseilta vaikka niissä on tällä kaudella vähemmän oranssia kuin KTM:ssä.)



Paljonko pitää ajaa, että tollasta kalustoa saa hankkia  :Leveä hymy: , ihan vain kiinnostuksesta kysyn paljon mahtaa kertyä vuosittain kilometrejä?

----------


## Jman

> Näppärä kottarainen. Polkisin. Mikä on tuo tangon alla oleva liitinmurkula? Ei satu olemaan lisävirtalähde Garminiin? Jos kyllä, niin minkälaista käytät?



Di2 junction box.

----------


## sirkia

> Paljonko pitää ajaa, että tollasta kalustoa saa hankkia , ihan vain kiinnostuksesta kysyn paljon mahtaa kertyä vuosittain kilometrejä?



Viime vuonna tuli 13k km jossa oli tosin mukana talven maastopyörällä ajot. Nyt vanha maantiepyörä jäi arkiajoon ja Kotarilla ajan vain "oikeat" maantiepyöräilyt kehä-teiden ulkopuolella. Kotariin on kertynyt ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana noin 1k km. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sirkia

> Näppärä kottarainen. Polkisin. Mikä on tuo tangon alla oleva liitinmurkula? Ei satu olemaan lisävirtalähde Garminiin? Jos kyllä, niin minkälaista käytät?



Quick Release takajarruille. Takajarrut, kun sijaitsee hieman eksoottisessa paikassa: https://keyassets.timeincuk.net/insp...atchpole-1.jpg

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kopioidaas tää Antin loistelias valokuva & fillari ja laitetaan perään paljon suttuisempi otos sen isosiskosta. Tää mustarunkoinen on vuoden vanhempi kuin Antilla, mutta vähän hoikemmassa kunnossa se on pysynyt.  :Hymy:  Kuvassa Powertapin polkimet, mutta yleensä kisakäytössä Eggbeater 11, joiden kera vaaka heilahtaa (RaRa liteskin 2,25") noin 8,8 kg:aan.





> Painoa kuvan kokoonpanolla 10.03 kg, hemmetin hauska ja tehokkaan tuntuinen pyörä ajaa!

----------


## kauris

Tuossa on jo jarrulevyt ja takapakkakin melkein pelkkää ilmaa, kun päivä paistaa läpi.

----------


## mkpaa

Hänen pyöränsä (video)kuva. Haastattelimme Trans Amiin lähdössä olevaa Markku Leppälää. http://poljento.com/pyoramatka-ameri...-oletko-valmis

----------


## Stibe

Meikäläisen uusin lelu. Ensilenkin jälkeen ei voi muuta kuin hymyillä.

----------


## Blackborow

Ei voi muuta sanoo kuin että hieno on ja varmaan kulkeekin aika nätisti.

----------


## Bässi

Varsinainen monikäyttöpyörä. Toimii väsyneenä, hissinä, tutkimusmatkoilla ja kaikkiin hektisiin hetkiin.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kalleA

Pähee trekki stibellä! Kyä keleppaa ajella ny :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PTS

Laitetaas samalla kaikki romut esille uuden tulokkaan kanssa (Stache 7). 1,5 vuotta sitten joku varasti uskollisen "roskislöytöni" ja siitä sisuuntuneena päätin hommata ekan kunnon pyörän. CAAD:in ostin käytettynä viime keväänä ja meno maittoi kovasti. Kesällä aloin kuitenkin haaveilemaan läskistä talvea varten ja se tarttuikin jo kesäkuussa mukaan, tällä kertaa paikallisesta kivijalasta uutena. Kivasti se läski meni kesälläkin metsässä ja maastokärpänen puraisi kovaa. Juuri äsken kävin kotiuttamassa uuden kullan. Stäässillä ajettu vasta kaupasta kotio. Saattaa tosin päästä aika pian metsään.  :Hymy:

----------


## kts

TransAM ollut alla muutaman kuukauden ja kivaa on ollut. Aluksi tuntui melko hirveltä, mutta totuttelun jälkeen todella näppärä 29-tuumaiseksi. Ja tällä ajoi vaihteellisena mukavasti Messilän enduronkin.

----------


## Mcross

Maantiepyöräni ja kuvasta poiketen kiekot ovat eri nykyään. Paino polkimien ja juomapullotelineiden kanssa 7,66 kg.

----------


## dikala

Trekkejä täälä on näkynytkin, mutta mielestäni Procaliberia ei ole vielä näkynyt?
Joka tapauksessa nyt olen saanut konfattua omani kisakuntoon ja Laajavuoressa nähdään pääseekö sillä minnekkään.
9.7kg puntari heilahtaa polkimien ja telineiden kanssa. Ei super kevyt, mutta sitäkin nopeampi. IsoSpeedi yhdistettynä XXX -tolppaan tekee satulasta ajon mukavaksi. Muutoin pyörä on mallia jäykkä/tukeva!

Kiitos http://www.cycli.fi/ hienosta pyörästä!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hieno Procaliber. Mitä tuossa satulaputki/yläputki/takahaarukka-risteyksessä tapahtuu?

----------


## Warlord

> Hieno Procaliber. Mitä tuossa satulaputki/yläputki/takahaarukka-risteyksessä tapahtuu?



Isospeed decoupler, löytyy myös esim. Domanesta. Googlella lisää.

----------


## Kalle H

> Meikäläisen uusin lelu. Ensilenkin jälkeen ei voi muuta kuin hymyillä.



Toi on kyllä erittäin pähää, voitko kertoa vielä hieman tarkemin tuosta?

Onkos toi Trekin FUEL EX 9.8 27.5 PLUS? Mitä sait tuollaisen hommattua? Tuossa taitaa tulla vakiona 2,8" renkaat mahtuuko taakse 3" nakki? Paljonkos tuolle kertyy painoa?

----------


## Stibe

> Toi on kyllä erittäin pähää, voitko kertoa vielä hieman tarkemin tuosta?
> 
> Onkos toi Trekin FUEL EX 9.8 27.5 PLUS? Mitä sait tuollaisen hommattua? Tuossa taitaa tulla vakiona 2,8" renkaat mahtuuko taakse 3" nakki? Paljonkos tuolle kertyy painoa?



Kyllä vain, uusi plussa-malli kyseessä. Ihan paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä hommattu, tilasin heti kun reilu viikko sitten tuli markkinoille. 2,8" renkaat tosiaan vakiona, eteen menisi heittämällä 3" nakki, taakse en ole varma. Pitää jossain vaiheessa ihan mielenkiinnosta kokeilla miten isompi rengas mahtuu, ihan hirveästi haarukkaan ei jää varmaan tilaa. Painoa on 12,85kg kuvan kokoonpanolla. Muutoksia alkuperäiseen on ainoastaan yksi eturatas, eri satula ja hissitolppa sekä tubeless-muunnos.

----------


## Srami01

Maantielle

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Kopioidaas tää Antin loistelias valokuva & fillari ja laitetaan perään paljon suttuisempi otos sen isosiskosta. Tää mustarunkoinen on vuoden vanhempi kuin Antilla, mutta vähän hoikemmassa kunnossa se on pysynyt.  Kuvassa Powertapin polkimet, mutta yleensä kisakäytössä Eggbeater 11, joiden kera vaaka heilahtaa (RaRa liteskin 2,25") noin 8,8 kg:aan.



OT mutta olisko aika herättää henkiin se alle kymppikiloinen täysjoustomaasturi-säie ?

----------


## Kyrdis

Ennen 



Jälkeen



Ps. Saa ainakin kadenssin nyt kohdilleen. Ketjut ja ajua.

----------


## atn

Omat kulkupelit maastoon ja maanteille.

----------


## T_Kn

Taas oli liikaa rahaa joten maasturi sai reverbin ja 1x10-ratastuksen. Varsinkin ensimmäinen tuntuu ehdottomasti hintansa arvoiselta.

----------


## Warlord

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jman

Mikäs toi juttu on tuon satulan kanssa?

----------


## Warlord

Paljon setbackiä (Probiken Simon bikefitting käyty) jota tuo "nokaton" ISM:n satula korostaa kun keulasta puuttuu senttejä ja perällä niitä on turhaan. Ruma, mutta toimiva ajoasento ja satula. Eikä sitä onneksi ajaessa ite näe.

----------


## zander

> Paljon setbackiä (Probiken Simon bikefitting käyty) jota tuo "nokaton" ISM:n satula korostaa kun keulasta puuttuu senttejä ja perällä niitä on turhaan. Ruma, mutta toimiva ajoasento ja satula. Eikä sitä onneksi ajaessa ite näe.



Pyörää ei voi kokonaisuutena katsoa, koska tuo karmea satula-tolppa-viritys vetää katseen puoleensa  :Hymy:  Onko sinulla jotenkin erikoiset mittasuhteet vai onko pyörä jotenki aivan väärää kokoa?

----------


## LJL

Mulla on toi samanlainen Canyonin tolppa krossarissa ja jos en ihan väärin muista, niin setback on tapissaan peräti 35mm... Satulakiskot vielä siihen päälle niin taakse kuin saa. Sanoisin että noin äärimmäisyyksiin menevillä säädöillä ei ehkä aivan kaikki ole lähtötilanteessa kohdallaan. Jotakin on yritetty kompensoida.

----------


## Janmppa

Siinä on muutaman satasan säästön tulos, kun on pyörän ostanut ilman koeajoa.

----------


## Mikolapiz

Käännä tolppa ympäri niin näyttää edes vähemmän häröltä

----------


## Warlord

Kiitos kehuista, olen itsekin tyytyväinen tuohon kokoonpanoon. Runko on lähes millilleen stack- ja reach- mitoiltaan Simon suositusten kokoinen. On ko. valmistajalta ainoa sopiva runko ja ainoa oikea koko mulle. Isompi olisi ollut auttamatta liian pitkä ja stemmiksi olisi tullut lyhyt tappi, tuossakaan ei ole lyhyen reachin omaavan stongan kanssa kuin 100mm stem. Olen hankalan kokoinen maantiepyöräilijä, mulla on pitkät jalat ja varsinkin pitkät reidet suhteessa yläkroppaan ja käsiin. Mun runkotarve on siis lyhyt ja korkea mutta tarviin paljon setbackiä satulalle. Ei ole koeajettu ei, mutta verrokkina oli edellinen mitoittajana myymä runko, heitot S/R 2-3mm oikeampaan suuntaan. Se mitä tarvitsisin olisi oikeamminkin lyhyt, korkea ja erityisen loivalla satulakulmalla oleva runko. Mitään rungon väärässä koossa tms. ei kompensoida tuolla setupilla, omat mitat vaan tekee ajoasennosta satulan osalta äärimmäisen. Em. syistä mulle ei markkinoilta löydy kuin puolenkymmentä sopivaa runkoa, joista edellinen oli Trek Domane. Se mikä ei ole lähtötilanteessa kohdallaan on kuskin mittasuhteet, pahoittelen sitä. Satasien säästöjä ei ole haettu, vaan sopivaa runkoa. Edelleen tuo näyttäisi paljon normaalimmalta "normaalilla" satulalla, kun edessä olisi muutama sentti tavaraa ja takaa puuttuisi tuo klöntti ja muutama sentti pituutta. Tolpan setback on tapissa, satulassa on vielä n. 5mm varaakin. Lisäksi kuva ei peittele totuutta yhtään ollen suoraan sivulta. Itse katselen satulan kieltämättä susirumaa setupia ajaessa ruskealla silmällä tosi läheltä, joten itseä se ei silloin haittaa. Em. syistä johtuen laitoin kuvan tähän ketjuun enkä bikeporn- ketjuun mut jos yhtensä kymmenen inhoaa ni poistan kuvan täältä ja laitan uuden tilalle jossa satulan ja satulaputken päällä on vaikkapa paperipussi. Tai jospa laitan tänne Simon tekemän mittakuvan ja ISM:n satulan sijoitusohjeet? Ai niin, satulakin on koeajettu ja testattu Probikessa ja asennettu Simon ohjeiden mukaan. Ajoasento on mulle oikea, ainoa mitä pitää vielä lisäkilsojen karttuessa tehdä on laskea ohjaamoa lisää. 

Sori internet, et tiennyt tällä kertaa kaikkea. Mutta kun kukaan ei kuitenkaan mua usko, ni kertokaapa millä tavalla tuo runko on mulle väärän kokoinen ja mitä olen yrittänyt kompensoida? Ihan vaan siksi, että osaan ostaa seuraavaksi rungoksi foorumilaisten hyväksymän.

----------


## Warlord

Jatkuu:

Satulan rumuutta lisää se, että sen sivupinta-ala on varsin iso. Pahoittelen ISM:n puolesta. Olen maantiepyöräilijäksi oudon kokoinen, samaa mieltä oli Simo sekä eräs toinen mitoittaja jolta kyselin Cerveloa (ei löytyny kokoa mulle R-sarjasta).

Erityispahoitteluni sinulle Mikolapiz, joka vaikutat lähes kymmenellä postauksella olevan melkoinen asiantuntija. Tolpan ympärikääntäminen veisi satulaa noin 70mm väärään suuntaan. Sori myös Janmppa. Ensi kerralla maksan muutaman lisäsatasen vaikka sulle. Olen kasannut fillarin ajettavaksi enkä silmää miellyttämään. Jotkut meistä osaavat kasata pyöränsä itse ja etsiä itsellensä sopivan rungon ja osat. 

LJL: sinua pidän asiasi osaavana ja odotan sinulta vastinetta sille, mitä olen pyörän setupissa yrittänyt kompensoida? Siis liian jyrkkää satulaputken kulmaahan se on, mutta toivoisin vinkkejä siihen mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä toisin. Voin vaikka YV:llä toimittaa sulle bikefitting- laskelmat. 

Lisäerikoisuutena yritän kompensoida jumalattoman isoa siitintäni huonohkolla autolla.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Siinä on muutaman satasan säästön tulos, kun on pyörän ostanut ilman koeajoa.



Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta: miten sinä olisit ratkaissut koko-ongelman? Siis olisitko ostanut S-kokoisen sijasta M-kokoisen vai olisitko kenties osannut kokemuksen ja geometriataulukoiden avulla valita jonkin muun paremmin Canyon-kuskillemme ja hänen fysionomialleen istuvan pyörän?

Kyllä minuakin hirvittää katsella tuota Enduracea, mutta jos kuvittelee kuskin siihen ISM Adamon päälle istumaan niin eihän se kuski kovin väärään paikkaan taida asettua. "Poikkeavat" selän/käsien ja jalkojen mittasuhteet ja rungon pieni tai suuri koko aiheuttavat usein sen että pyörästä tulee "normaaliin" tottuneen silmissä hiukan hullunkurisen näköinen - mutta pyörähän tehdään kuskinsa ajettavaksi eikä muiden katseltavaksi!

----------


## Warlord

Kokeilin itse peittää satulan kiskojen taakse jäävän köntin peukalolla näytöltä, ja näyttää paljon paremmalta! Suosittelen kokeilemaan.

----------


## CamoN

ISM:n satuloissa varsinainen istumapaikka voi olla niin eri kohdassa verrattuna "normaaliin" satulaan, että se näyttää väkisinkin hassulta kun silmä on tottunut johonkin ihan muuhun. Luulenpa että kokonaisuus näyttäisi aika paljon loogisemmalta jos pyörän päälle asetettaisiin kuski. Vähän turhaa parran pärinää, mutta hyvä esimerkki erikoismitoitetusta maantiepyörästä.

----------


## Jabadabado

Minusta Warlordin Endurance on tyylikäs, jos pääsee vain sen satulavirtyksen yli ja siitäkin huolimatta ihan hyvännäköinen pyörä ja jos se on mitoituksessa katsottu kohdilleen niin mikäs siinä, tärkeintähän on että se on kuskilleen hyvä ajaa.

----------


## maapaa

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Täähän on kuin katselisi saksalaista por...!
Ei kun rohkeasti kuvaa oikealle osastolle.

----------


## Gaastra

En kyllä ymmärrä, että jos itse vapaaehtoisesti laittaa kuvan pyörästään nettiin toisten nähtäväksi ja kommentoitavaksi, niin sitten loukkaannutaan kun joku kommentoi. Väärin kommentoitu.

----------


## Warlord

> En kyllä ymmärrä, että jos itse vapaaehtoisesti laittaa kuvan pyörästään nettiin toisten nähtäväksi ja kommentoitavaksi, niin sitten loukkaannutaan kun joku kommentoi. Väärin kommentoitu.



En loukkaantunut. Kommentointi vain perustui alkukommenttien osalta pääosin tietämättömyyteen ja oli luonteeltaan enemmänkin haukkumista. Katsoin oikeaksi puolustautua koska kommentointi koski osaamattomuuttani pyörän säätämiseen itselleni sopivaksi. Rumuutta en puolustellut.

Lisäys: enemminkin loukkaannuin ammattilaismitoittajan puolesta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> En kyllä ymmärrä, että jos itse vapaaehtoisesti laittaa kuvan pyörästään nettiin toisten nähtäväksi ja kommentoitavaksi, niin sitten loukkaannutaan kun joku kommentoi. Väärin kommentoitu.



Mistä sen loukkaantumisen tähän revit? Mielestäni vastaukset kommentteihin olivat ihan asiallisia ja ne olisi voinut esittää kärkevämpään sävyyn. Vähän matkien: mä en ymmärrä, että jos itse vapaaehtoisesti esittää tyhmiä, perehtymättömiä tai ajattelemattomia kommentteja, niin sitten loukkaannutaan kun kommentit saanut osoittaa ne sellaisiksi ja sitten aletaan esittää että tämä onkin se lliian herkästi loukkaantuva...

Et kai voinut olla huomaamatta ettei Warlord (jota en tunne) esim. millään lailla närkästynyt kommenteista jotka koskivat pelkästään sitä miltä pyörä näyttää tai siitä että sitä kutsuttiin hullunkurisen näköiseksi?

----------


## frp

Siinähän selvästi halutaan istua satulan etureunalla, mihin tuo satula on suunniteltukin, ja se etureuna on kuitenkin haluttu sille kohtaa missä normaalissa satulassa istutaan. Kannattaisikohan kokeilla esimerkiksi SQLabin satulaa, jolla saa saman aikaiseksi ja näyttää vähän normaalimmalta kun satulassa on kuitenkin nokka (jonka merkitys lähinnä kosmeettinen).

----------


## Warlord

> Siinähän selvästi halutaan istua satulan etureunalla, mihin tuo satula on suunniteltukin, ja se etureuna on kuitenkin haluttu sille kohtaa missä normaalissa satulassa istutaan. Kannattaisikohan kokeilla esimerkiksi SQLabin satulaa, jolla saa saman aikaiseksi ja näyttää vähän normaalimmalta kun satulassa on kuitenkin nokka (jonka merkitys lähinnä kosmeettinen).



Kun olen vihdoinkin löytänyt "täydellisen" satulan en katso aiheelliseksi lähteä vain ulkonäkösyistä sitä vaihtamaan. Edelleenkin sitä katsoo itse pääosin ruskealla silmällä.

----------


## Jman

Jep, tärkeintä on että se toimii sulle. Normaalilla satulalla tuo tosiaan ei näyttäisi enää yhtään hassulta. On noilla ammattilaisillakin melkoisia säätöjä, kun pitää juuri tietty pyörämalli saada sopimaan itselle, kuten vaikkapa tässä Katushan Yuri Trofimov ja Aeroad CF SLX: 

https://coresites-cdn.factorymedia.c...7/Trofimov.jpg

----------


## Reno

Käsittämätöntä, että arvioidaan pyörän ja miehen sopivuutta keskenään näkemättä kokonaisuutta. Ulkonäköön voi toki ottaa kantaa, mutta jääköön se siihen. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Warlord

> On noilla ammattilaisillakin melkoisia säätöjä, kun pitää juuri tietty pyörämalli saada sopimaan itselle



Siellä näkee melkoisia spacerinippuja stemmin alla (harvemmin tosin), metrisiä stemmejä, isoja ja tosipieniä satulan setbackejä, hurjia droppeja satulasta stemmiin ja -17 asteen stemmejä suoraan ohjauslaakerin päällä. Kellullakin taisi olla Pinarellossa 140mm stem.

----------


## Väsä

Cruiseri iisimpään menoon kun sähkötäpäri

----------


## Mika A

> Olen hankalan kokoinen maantiepyöräilijä, mulla on pitkät jalat ja varsinkin pitkät reidet suhteessa yläkroppaan ja käsiin. Mun runkotarve on siis lyhyt ja korkea mutta tarviin paljon setbackiä satulalle. ...  Se mitä tarvitsisin olisi oikeamminkin lyhyt, korkea ja erityisen loivalla satulakulmalla oleva runko. Mitään rungon väärässä koossa tms. ei kompensoida tuolla setupilla, omat mitat vaan tekee ajoasennosta satulan osalta äärimmäisen.



Minulla on samankaltaiset mittasuhteet ja päivittelin samaa ongelmaa joskus takavuosina, ehkä silloin kun ostelin edellistä maantiepyörää (v. 2003  :Nolous: ) Tulin siihen tulokseen, että Competitive Cyclistin laskurit heittävät KOPS-periaattellaan satulan niin taakse, että siitä asennosta olisi pyörää hyvin tukala ajaa (kun isorunkoiseen maantiepyörään järkevällä ohjainkannattimen mitalla ohjaamosta tulisi ylipitkä), ja pyörän painojakaumasta takapainoinen kyntäjä, joten itse päädyin tuolloin yksinkertaisesti unohtaa KOPS:n ja lätkäist satulan siihen paikkaan, jossa kuskin ja pyörän muodostaman systeemin painojakauma tuntuu luonnollisimmalta. Saattoi olla, että siihen aikaan ei ollut juuri markkinoilla lyhytreachisia ohjaustankoja (tai minä en niistä silloin ollut tietoinen), joka olisi osaltaan helpotanut ongelmaa...

Joten tästä pitikin kysymäni: miltä tuo ajoasento tuntuu? Onko se omsta mielestäi paras mahdollinen? En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuollaisen satulan käyttölogikkaa muuten kuin kuin että haluat nojata satulan kärkeen, mikä taas omaan harhaiseen mieleeni tuo sen johtopäätöksen, että oikeasti halusit sijoittaa satulan monta senttiä edemmäksi, mutta et halua uhmata ammattimitoittajan pyhää mitoituskaaviota ? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Warlord

KOPSista en tiedä kun en ole sitä koskaan mittaillut, enkä ole muutenkaan noita nettilaskureita käyttänyt.

Ajoasento tuntuu hyvältä, paino on pääosin satulalla ja käsille tulee painoa sopivasti jotta ajotuntuma säilyy mutta niska-hartiaseutu pysyy rentona. Olen kokeillut satulaa muutamia millejä siirrellä, mutta juuri tuossa tuolla kulmalla se tuntuu todella hyvältä. Satulan kärkeen ei nojata kun siinä ei sellaista ole. ISM:n satulassa oikein istuttaessa ei satulaa juuri näe kun jalkoväliin katsoo ajaessa, eli siinä mielessä tuo takapään muoto on erikoinen. Satula voisi ihan hyvin olla takapäästään 3cm lyhyempi ja ilman tuota alaspäin tulevaa osaa, mutta koska ISM:n juuret on TT/Tri- puolella pitää tranfer- alueella pyörä saada satulasta kivasti roikkumaan siitä vaakatangosta tjsp. En halua sijoittaa satulaa edemmäs, koska tällöin painoa tulisi aivan liikaa käsille ja asennosta tulisi liian etupainoinen. Sitäkin "jouduin" kokeilemaan edellisellä pyörällä ennenkuin (täältä saaduilla vinkeillä) löytyi riittävän setbackin omaava tolppa. Ei tuntunut hyvältä, kun teki koko ajan mieli työntää revanderia taaemmas satulassa mutta siellä ei ollut hyvä istua. Olen joutunut uhmaamaan Simon mitoitusta siinä, että ISM:n satula sijoitetaan n.5mm alemmas kuin "normaali" satula ja setbackinkin joutui mittailemaan satulan istuinkohdan leveydestä ensin arviolla ja sitten yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta juuri tuolla kohdalle.

En muuttaisi nykyisestä asennosta mitään muuta kuin sen, että ohjaamo on edelleen hieman liian korkealla. Siitä sekin pikkuhiljaa laskee. Sen olen myöskin elämäni varrella oppinut et luota ammattilaisiin. En näe mitään syytä lähteä tarkoituksella muuttamaan ajoasentoa siitä mihin se on parin tunnin testisessiossa sijoitettu. Simolta aikanaan asiaa kysyessä oli hänen mielipiteensä se että satulan paikka on tarkempi ja tärkeämpi, ohjaamoa voi tarpeen ja halun mukaan vapaammin siirrellä. Tuntui minusta loogiselta ajatellen jalkojen toimintaa ja (ikääntyviä) polvia.

----------


## Warlord

Kiva että asiasta saatiin aikaiseksi asiallistakin keskustelua. Täytyy kuitenkin kysyä: olenko mä ton ajoasentoni ja satulan setupin kanssa todella näin outo lintu? Eikö kellään muulla ole satula takana tai edessä ihan tapissa? Vai sijoitteleeko valtaosa esim. satulansa ulkonäön mukaan ja toivoo parasta? Edelleen myönnän et susirumahan tuo on tuo mun vehje satulan osalta, joskus talvella kun fillari uutena istui trainerissä kiinni ni lähes jopa harmitti tuo rumuus mut sekin unohtui kun taas tiellä muisti kuinka hyvä tuo asento ja satula mulle on.

----------


## zander

> Kiva että asiasta saatiin aikaiseksi asiallistakin keskustelua. Täytyy kuitenkin kysyä: olenko mä ton ajoasentoni ja satulan setupin kanssa todella näin outo lintu? Eikö kellään muulla ole satula takana tai edessä ihan tapissa? Vai sijoitteleeko valtaosa esim. satulansa ulkonäön mukaan ja toivoo parasta?



Tuskin nyt ulkonäön perusteella kovin moni satulaansa säätää. Mutta aika suurelle osalle se satula osunee hyvin kohdalleen normaalisäätöjen rajoissa. Sinulla lienee tooodella pitkä reisi.

Monessa satulassa ei merkitty säätöalue mene ihan kiskojen päähän asti. Tuossa sinun setupissa näyttää jopa pelottavalta, että kestääkö satula siihen kohdistuvaa vääntöä. Itselläni on maantiepyörässä setback-tolppa ja satula kutakuinkin niin edessä kuin merkitty säätö antaa myöden.

Puhuit aiemmassa viestissä käsille tulevasta painosta ja satulan paikan vaikutuksesta siihen. Noinhan se yleisen ymmärryksen mukaan menee. Tuli vaan mieleen eräs maastopyöräaihe, jossa väitettiin ettei satulan paikalla suhteessa keskiöön, ole vaikutusta käsille tulevaan painoon  :Vink:

----------


## JohannesP

Itseäni pelottaisi ulkonäköä enemmän välineiden kestävyys ellei kuski ole kovin keijukainen. Kova tärähdys silloin kun paino satulassa saattaa ottaa koville satulatolpan kiinnityskohtiin ja itse satulaan. Tri pyörissähän näissä on vissiin yleisempää istua melko edessä, kun taas tässä tapauksessa melko takana jos kerran 3cm on vain ylimääräistä takaosassa?

Jokatapauksessa satulaa lukuunottamatta hieno pyörä. Tiedät varmasti enemmän geon suhteen kuin minä, mutta nään silti kompromissin mittojen suhteen. Luulisi, että jostakin muusta rungosta olisi saanut tasapainoisemman tai teettänyt sit ihan customin jos kuskin mitat ovat todella erikoiset.

----------


## kuukkeli

> Eikö kellään muulla ole satula takana tai edessä ihan tapissa?



Oikean kokoinen runko, niin satula osuu suurinpiirtein oikealle kohdalle. Kannattimella voi sitten hienosäätää pituutta.
Miten pykälää isompi runko ei olisi sopivampi, olisi satula enemmän normaali asennossa, ei se ohjaamo voi niin paljon kasvaa seuraavassa koossa. Oliko sittenkin se muutaman satasen säästö  :Vink:

----------


## Warlord

Satula ei ole ihan takana, varaa n. 5mm. Mä olen siinä uskossa et satulan eteenpäin siirtäminen vie painoa satulalta käsille ja maantiellä asento on staattisempi kuin maastossa joten ehkä siksi sillä on maantiellä enempi väliä. 3cm ylimääräistä on tuo satulan takaosan köntti, minkä päällä ei ole tarkoituskaan istua. Kuvittele satula 5cm edemmäs missä normaali satula olisi, eipä näytä enää niin oudolta. Tuo satula korostaa outoa ulkonäköä hurjasti. Kompromissejä joutuu mun mitoilla tekemään ja aniharvasta rungosta saan sopivaa edes kompromissillä. Itse en löytänyt sopivampaa ja tuokin on sopivampi kuin edeltäjä Domane. Custom olisi paras ratkaisu, ehkä joskus sellainen. Kokoa isompi olis ollu liki sentin liian pitkä, ja se olisi ollut edeltäjään verrattuna muutos s/r- mitoiltaan väärään suuntaan. Se mikä ei olisi muuttunut olis ollu satulatolpan kulma, minkä muuttuminen loivemmaksi olis ollu se tärkein muutos. Mut liian pitkä olis liian pitkä, ja se olis ollu jyrkemmällä ohjauskulmalla ja stemmiä olisi pitänyt lyhentää 20mm verrattuna omaani. Aika sähäkkä kääntyjä olis tullu. En mä mikään geoguru ole, mut kuuntelen viisaampia ja yritän ymmärtää oman ajoasennon.

----------


## Warlord

Ja uskokaa nyt, mulla on pitkät jalat ja varsinkin reisi. Selkä ja kädet on lyhyet. Selvä penkkipunnertaja siis. Puvun löytäminen on yhtä tuskaa ja senkin kanssa joutuu tekemään kompromissejä.

----------


## ellmeri

Olisiko tuo Warlordin runko tuossa pyörässä koon werran pieni ja isompi paremmin säädettävissä kuskille lyhyemmällä stemmillä?

----------


## Metsänpeikko

> Olisiko tuo Warlordin runko tuossa pyörässä koon werran pieni ja isompi paremmin säädettävissä kuskille lyhyemmällä stemmillä?



Jos viitsit tuosta pari viestiä ylempää lukea, niin ehkä asia selviää. Muutenkin aika huvittavaa, että täällä tiedetään paremmin, että millaisella mitoituksella oleva pyörä kenellekin sopii edes ko. henkilöä näkemättä.

----------


## Warlord

> Olisiko tuo Warlordin runko tuossa pyörässä koon werran pieni ja isompi paremmin säädettävissä kuskille lyhyemmällä stemmillä?



Ei ole pieni. Isompaan olisi tullut aivan liian lyhyt stemmi sille ohjauskulmalle. Jos mun fillarissa olis normisatula olisi tämäkin keskustelu jäänyt käymättä. Taitaa ISM:t olla aika eksoottisia satuloita. Joku osaava voisi photoshopata mun kuvasta satulan perästä 3-4 cm pois ja lisätä keulaan 4-5 cm nokan joka siitä puuttuu. Edelleenkin uskon asiassa enemmän bikefittaajaa kuin ketään täällä.

E: joku kirjoittajista varmaan tarkoittaa, että isompi runko olisi ollut parempi mut se olis ollu liian pitkä ja lisäksi em. asia. Joku varmaan meinaa myös et sitä olisi voinut kompensoida siirtämällä satulaa eteenpäin. Sitä en tee, koska ensin säädetään satula oikeaan paikkaan keskiöön nähden ja sit mitataan onko mahdollista saada ohjaamo hyvään paikkaan. Isommalla rungolla ei olisi ollut mahdollista. Ja voisiko joku kertoa miksei satula saa olla noin takana? Edelleen, ISM:n ulkonäkö hämää. Tolla satulalla istutaan kärjessä eikä perällä.

----------


## Warlord

Koska mun satulan paikka herättää näin paljon tunteita ni tuolta voi lukea valmistajan sijoitusohjeet vs. nokallinen satula:

http://www.ismseat.com/setup-guide/

Lyhyesti: satulan nokka on 5-8cm nokallisen satulan nokkaa taaempana. Mulla se on 51mm mitoitusmittaa taaempana. Onko siis ihme jos se näyttää melko hurjalta? Vieläpä kun satulan perässä on tuo ihme patti ja sivuprofiili on korkea. Satula on oikeasti iso (ja painava). Ja siinä istutaan ihan nokalla. Mulla jää normiasennossa liki kolmen sormenleveyden verran satulaa pärsseen taakse. Ei ollut helppo sisäänajo ko. satulaan mut kun istuinluiden kohdalta iho tottui ni pois en vaihda. Ei pienintäkään puutumisoiretta kun pehmytkudoksille ei tule painetta.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ei ole pieni. Isompaan olisi tullut aivan liian lyhyt stemmi sille ohjauskulmalle. Jos mun fillarissa olis normisatula olisi tämäkin keskustelu jäänyt käymättä. Taitaa ISM:t olla aika eksoottisia satuloita. Joku osaava voisi photoshopata mun kuvasta satulan perästä 3-4 cm pois ja lisätä keulaan 4-5 cm nokan joka siitä puuttuu. Edelleenkin uskon asiassa enemmän bikefittaajaa kuin ketään täällä.
> 
> E: joku kirjoittajista varmaan tarkoittaa, että isompi runko olisi ollut parempi mut se olis ollu liian pitkä ja lisäksi em. asia. Joku varmaan meinaa myös et sitä olisi voinut kompensoida siirtämällä satulaa eteenpäin. Sitä en tee, koska ensin säädetään satula oikeaan paikkaan keskiöön nähden ja sit mitataan onko mahdollista saada ohjaamo hyvään paikkaan. Isommalla rungolla ei olisi ollut mahdollista. Ja voisiko joku kertoa miksei satula saa olla noin takana? Edelleen, ISM:n ulkonäkö hämää. Tolla satulalla istutaan kärjessä eikä perällä.



Asia selvä,poistun takavasemmalle,hyviä ja luonikkaita kilometrejä. :Hymy:

----------


## Pullapoika

> Kiva että asiasta saatiin aikaiseksi asiallistakin keskustelua. Täytyy kuitenkin kysyä: olenko mä ton ajoasentoni ja satulan setupin kanssa todella näin outo lintu? Eikö kellään muulla ole satula takana tai edessä ihan tapissa? Vai sijoitteleeko valtaosa esim. satulansa ulkonäön mukaan ja toivoo parasta? Edelleen myönnän et susirumahan tuo on tuo mun vehje satulan osalta, joskus talvella kun fillari uutena istui trainerissä kiinni ni lähes jopa harmitti tuo rumuus mut sekin unohtui kun taas tiellä muisti kuinka hyvä tuo asento ja satula mulle on.



Mulla on satula aivan edessä maastovitkuttimessa keulintaharrastuksen takia ja vieläpä etukenossa jonkun verran! Pari negatiivista kommentia olen saanut kuulla siitä, mutta joillekin se ulkonäkö on se tärkein eikä käytännöllisyys. Ja mulle ei tule yläkroppaan pahemmin rasitusta vaikka satula on etukenossa, koska sillä pyörällä takarenkaalle tulee heittämällä puolet enemmän pyörintämatkaa kuin eturenkaalle.

----------


## N-K

Palataanpas aiheeseen.

Pitkään sai odotella osia, mutta tällanen tuli:


Oli sen verta reilusti tilaa keulassa, että pistin plussakumin alle.

----------


## Nana

Nätti on. Tosi hyvin sopii punaiset väriläiskät. Ite varmaan hommaisin vielä punaisen satulankin.

Tuosta satulakeskustelusta, oma pyöräni lienee hassunnäköinen muutenkin, ettei kukaan kommentoinut yhtään mitään, vaikka ajelin joku pvä vähän pehmustetulla satulalla vuoroin mahallani vuoroin jalat tangolla



Näkisin mielelläni BMX-pyöriä, dirttejä ym myös täällä.

----------


## kauris

N-K toi on kyllä mielettömän upea! Varmasti hyväkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Nyt on N-K kasannut hienon kulkineen. Värimaailmakin on omaan silmään just eikä melkein.

----------


## Tonik

Pesupäivä!  


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Nollabudjetin sinkula romulavalöydöistä. Yhtään uutta osaa ei ole pyörään ostettu.

----------


## oppes

^ sinkulassahan on vaihteetkin tyyliin "odotas niin pysähdyn vaihtamaan isommalle"  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

^ Kierrepakka jota en saanut irti kun ei ole vielä kahta ketjuruoskaa ja ideana oli tosiaan se että tähän ei mene yhtään rahaa. Takapakka on 6 lehtinen ja ketjulinja osui kohdalleen kolmanneksi pienimmän rataan kanssa.
Voisihan tuohon tietysti tehdä vanhasta vaihtajasta ketjunkiristäjän, mutta toimii noinkin ja välityksen on aika sopivat mulle.

----------


## Nana

> Pitkään sai odotella osia, mutta tällanen tuli:
> 
> Oli sen verta reilusti tilaa keulassa, että pistin plussakumin alle.



Anteeksi toisto, mutten malta olla kommentoimatta tätä lisää, kuvan kera. Tämä on kyllä omaan silmään harvinaisen harmoninen kokonaisuus, monessakin mielessä. Tasapainoisen ja tyylikkään näköinen ja värit, niin vähän kuin niitä onkin, istuu todella hyvin. Se on kaunis pyörä. 
Viittikkö tehä mullekin tommosen pari kokoa pienempänä? 😃

----------


## Gibsy

> Pesupäivä!  
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ootko upottanu eturattaan multaan?

----------


## Tonik

> Ootko upottanu eturattaan multaan?



Eheen.. kuvakulma vaan taitaa vääristää ja varmaa lauta minkä päällä runko oli..  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiandre

> Ja uskokaa nyt, mulla on pitkät jalat ja varsinkin reisi. Selkä ja kädet on lyhyet. Selvä penkkipunnertaja siis. Puvun löytäminen on yhtä tuskaa ja senkin kanssa joutuu tekemään kompromissejä.



Itsellänikin on pitkät jalat ja lyhyt selkä. Minulla on kuitenkin juuri sen seurauksena zero set-back tolppa ja siinäkin satula aavistuksen eteenpäin vedettynä. Toimii minulle.

Logiikka karkeasti:
Pitkät jalat 
è Satula korkealla 
è Satulaputken yläpää lähtökohtaisesti takana, koska putki taaksepäin kallellaan. 
è Pitää tuoda satulaa takaisin eteenpäin, jotta yläkroppa tulee oikeaan paikkaan (lyhyt selkä è painopisteen etäisyys perseestä lyhyt). Karrikoituna muuten istun vain takapyörän päällä.

KOPS ja muut menetelmät, joissa satulan sijainti pituussuunnassa määritellään suoraan jalkojen mittojen perusteella, eivät perustu mihinkään. Joku on vain huomannut niiden tuottavan sopivan tuloksen standardimittaiselle kuskille. Erikoismittaisen kohdalla voidaan mennä metsään.Joskus saa lukea, miten satulan paikka muka vaikuttaa polvien kestoon, mutta jos yhtään pohtii mitä siinä polkiessa tapahtuu, ymmärtää, ettei asioilla ole juuri yhteyttä. Jos siirrät satulaa eteen, joudut ottamaan sitä samalla vähän ylöspäin. Etäisyys lonkkanivelestä keskiöön pysyy samana, eikä alaraajojen mekaniikka siis muutu. Triathlon-kuskit polkevat hurjia määriä satulat edessä ilman ongelmia, ja toiseen suuntaan nojapyöräilijät ajavat lähes vaakatasossa niin ikään ongelmitta.

Oikea satulan paikka pituussuunnassa on niin monen, mieltymysten ja tarkoitusperien mukaan muuttuvan ja toisiinsa nähden vastakkaisen, tekijän summa, että siihen on erittäin vaikea luoda yleispätevää sääntöä. Optimoinnin lopputulos on aina kompromissi jonkun asian suhteen. Esimerkkejä vaikuttavista tekijöistä:

Kropan painopisteen paikka suhteessa poljinmekanismiin:
Takana è Polkeminen pyrkii työntämään kuskia taakse satulassa. Vastavoimana perseen ja satulan välinen kitkavoima ja käsien välittämä tukivoima ohjaustangosta. Kiivetessä tulee aiemmin tarve nousta putkelle ja takana olevan satulan takia takana oleva ohjaustanko on putkelta ajoon optimaalista taempana.
Edessä è Polkeminen pyrkii työntämään kuskia eteen satulassa. (Näin edessä ei tosin voi olla maantiekilpasääntöjen mukaisella pyörällä.) Kiivetessä pärjää pidemmälle satulassa istuen, ja putkelta ajaessa edessä oleva tanko on parempi.Yläkropan painopisteen paikka suhteessa poljinmekanismiin:
Mitä taempana, sitä isompi mahdollisuus tukea yläkroppaa selkälihaksilla. (Mutta selkälihakset rentona käsille tulevaan painoon vaikuttaa vain yläkropan asento – mitä pystympi, sitä vähemmän painoa käsille ja enemmän satulalle.)Kropan painopisteen paikka suhteessa renkaiden ja tienpinnan kontaktikohtiin:
Painojakauma renkaiden välillä vaikuttaa ajodynamiikkaan.Yläkropan asento ja kropan kyky toimia lysyssä:
Matala asento è Satulaa eteen. Muuten yläkropan ja jalan välinen kulma tiukka, äärimmillään hakkaat reidellä rintaa, vähemmän notkealle loivempikin aiheuttaa selkäkipuja. Pääsyy siihen, että triathlon-pyörissä satula edessä.
Pysty asento è voit pitää satulaa taempana (vertaa nojapyörä)

Pyörää aikoinaan etsiessäni törmäsin useampaan neuvoon, jossa alustava arvio runkokoosta annettiin pelkän jalan sisämitan perusteella. Ihan päätön neuvo. Jos on kaksi 190-senttistä heppua, joista toisella on pitkät jalat ja toisella pitkä selkä, niin kyllähän se lyhytjalkainen pitkän selkänsä takia tarvitsee pidemmän rungon, eli käytännössä isomman koon, jos samalla runkomallilla pitää mennä.

Tämä kaikki siis vain yleisenä pohdintana. Jos tuo setuppi on sinulle paras, niin sitten se on.

----------


## kauris

Lastenosasto

----------


## CamoN

> KOPS ja muut menetelmät, joissa satulan sijainti pituussuunnassa määritellään suoraan jalkojen mittojen perusteella, eivät perustu mihinkään. Joku on vain huomannut niiden tuottavan sopivan tuloksen standardimittaiselle kuskille. Erikoismittaisen kohdalla voidaan mennä metsään.Joskus saa lukea, miten satulan paikka muka vaikuttaa polvien kestoon, mutta jos yhtään pohtii mitä siinä polkiessa tapahtuu, ymmärtää, ettei asioilla ole juuri yhteyttä. Jos siirrät satulaa eteen, joudut ottamaan sitä samalla vähän ylöspäin. Etäisyys lonkkanivelestä keskiöön pysyy samana, eikä alaraajojen mekaniikka siis muutu. Triathlon-kuskit polkevat hurjia määriä satulat edessä ilman ongelmia, ja toiseen suuntaan nojapyöräilijät ajavat lähes vaakatasossa niin ikään ongelmitta.



Melko rajua todistusta. Sanoisin ihan samoin perustein että polkemisen mekaniikka nimenomaan muuttuu, koska vaikka lonkan etäisyys keskiöstä pysyisi samana, lonkan asento satulan päällä pysyy tyypillisesti myös samana. Täytyy siis tapahtua muutoksia muissa nivelkulmissa. Voimantuoton aiheuttama paine nivelissä (pääosin polvissa) suuntautuu eri tavalla kun satulan paikka muuttuu, ja kymmenien tuhansien toistojen jälkeen hiuksen hienoilla muutoksillakin on merkityksensä.





> Oikea satulan paikka pituussuunnassa on niin monen, mieltymysten ja tarkoitusperien mukaan muuttuvan ja toisiinsa nähden vastakkaisen, tekijän summa, että siihen on erittäin vaikea luoda yleispätevää sääntöä. Optimoinnin lopputulos on aina kompromissi jonkun asian suhteen.



Tuota pystyn komppaamaan varauksetta. Jo pelkästään ammattilaispyöräilijöiden väliset merkittävät erot satulan korkeuden ja jalan sisämitan suhteessa ovat vahva todiste, vaikka puhutaan samanlaiseen käyttöön tarkoitetuista pyöristä ja samoin motiivein rakennetuista ajoasennoista.

ps. Olikohan tämä Pyöräsi kuva -ketju vai Satulasi paikka -ketju?

----------


## tonzR

Semmonen tuli väkerettyä, valkonen ketju ja punaset tankonauhat kunhan posti tuo. Katsoo sitte mite silmää mielyttää.

----------


## Moby

^hieno! Laittaisin kyllä ketjun kiristimen ellei a) ketjua pysty lyhentämään tai b) halua stemmiä nivusille kun putkelta polkiessa lähteekin ketjut. Nimin. se muuten sattuu.

----------


## tonzR

Kiitosta! Pitää tsiikailla tuota viel vähän kireemmälle, takana pitäs olla säätöä vähän vielä. Tulee ens viikolla kuitenkin eri ketju nii sen sitte hifistelen paremmin, tuo oli vähän niinku koeajoksi vaa laitettu.

----------


## Tonik

Onhan tuossa dropouteissa vielä runsaasti tilaa^ ja hiton kaunis pyörä muute!

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rufus

Jotain uutta kesän graindeja ja tulevaa krossikautta varten...

Kaulaputken katkaisua vaille valmista.

----------


## jogo3000

Siisti väritys!

----------


## Antti Salonen

Uusi runkosetti, osat lähinnä dyykattuja. Paino 60-millisillä avokiekoilla ja PowerTapin polkimilla n. 6,8 kg. Ajoasento on vielä vähän hakusessa, eli tanko tippuu ehkä sentin verran.

----------


## kolistelija

> Uusi runkosetti, osat lähinnä dyykattuja. Paino 60-millisillä avokiekoilla ja PowerTapin polkimilla n. 6,8 kg.



Voi veljet! 

Pitää vihjata tuomarille että ottaa puntarin esille..

----------


## Jman

Kyllä on Antilla hieno pyörä nyt! <3

----------


## jaakkoso

Piti karsia maantiepyörien määrä yhteen, joten tämä jäi. 

Italialaisen kenkävalmistajan pieni erä Columbuksen putkesta väännettyjä pyöriä 80-luvun alkupuolelta. Osat Super-Recordia samalta ajalta.




(Uudet kahvakumit ja tankoteippi on ostoslistalla)

----------


## JiiÄm

Hyvän näköinen Ritte, matala emäputki ja hyvät muodot rungossa/haarukassa muutenkin. Piti ihan käydä valmistajan sivuilla kyyläämässä mittoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Uusi runkosetti, osat lähinnä dyykattuja. Paino 60-millisillä avokiekoilla ja PowerTapin polkimilla n. 6,8 kg. Ajoasento on vielä vähän hakusessa, eli tanko tippuu ehkä sentin verran.
> 
> [IMG]hieno kuvatus[/IMG]



Voi kun meidänkin talonyhtiön roskiksesta vois dyykata Tunea ja Super recordia.

----------


## jcool



----------


## zander

> Voi kun meidänkin talonyhtiön roskiksesta vois dyykata Tunea ja Super recordia.



Sama tuli mieleen, et kun omassa roskiksessa tollasta olis. Hieno on kyllä fillari!

----------


## Tomja

Tällä pitäis saada kunto kohoamaan ja orastava painonnousu pysähtymään. Ensimmäinen "kunnollinen" sykkelini.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Eipä ole minun pyöriä vähään aikaan täällä näkynyt, joten tässä olisi nyt yksi. Spessu pääsi tänään ulkoilemaan Paloheinä-Luukki-Paloheinä väliä, plus siirtymät tietenkin.

----------


## Smo

> Nollabudjetin sinkula romulavalöydöistä. Yhtään uutta osaa ei ole pyörään ostettu.



Heh

----------


## tonzR

Valkee ketju tuli, nii piti käydä räpsiin Iin uiton muistopatsaalla parit kuvatukset.

----------


## Jman

Punaisen satulan kyl vaihtaisin. Pyörässä ei ole mitään muuta punaista, niin ei oikein istu ainakaan minun silmään. Tai sitten grippiteipit myös punaisiksi.

----------


## tonzR

Punaiset gripit on tulossa, joten saa vähän lisää punaista. Ja tokihan vanteiden hubit on punaiset nii sielläkin pienet detailit.

----------


## Jman

> Punaiset gripit on tulossa, joten saa vähän lisää punaista. Ja tokihan vanteiden hubit on punaiset nii sielläkin pienet detailit.



Jep, sit alkaa olla harmoniassa. :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Nyt o maantiepöörä italialaistetunpana versiona <3
Jotenki kiva ajaa. Kiihtyy ku pöhölö, mukava kyyti ja ensikosketus campaan on positiivinen kokemus. Porukkalenkilläki kommentoivat, että oon hirveessä kunnossa. Varmaan johtuu tyylikkäästä pyörästä. Oh wait...

----------


## JackOja

Ei ole muistaakseni ole ollut vähään aikaan seikkailupyörä näytillä? 

On tuosta viime kuvan jälkeen vaihtunut ketjut ja kumit. Tosin taitavat olla samat kuin viimeksikin.

----------


## Smo

> Punaisen satulan kyl vaihtaisin. Pyörässä ei ole mitään muuta punaista, niin ei oikein istu ainakaan minun silmään. Tai sitten grippiteipit myös punaisiksi.



Olihan tuossa jopa punaiset navat

----------


## kni94

Ihan halpis vakiomaastopyörä johon satula vaihdettu. Polkimet piti kerran uusia täysmetallisiin kun halpis meni akselista poikki  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitenhän tota tuunailis.



Kuva vähän kaukaa kun pääkohde ei ollut pyörä mutta kai siitä selvän saa

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

Uusin kiintee.Runko 620x585,keskeltä keskelle.Emäputki 240mm.Kammet 180mm.Välitys 57/22.Massa 7,85 kg.

----------


## brilleaux

^Miten tolla päästään liikkeelle? Joku työntää?  :Vink:

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

> ^Miten tolla päästään liikkeelle? Joku työntää?



Jalat on paksuudeltaan R. Förstemann luokkaa,inseam tosin 97...ei vaan,alamäki etsitään aina kun startataan. :Vink:

----------


## pete+

poistettu toimimaton linkki :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Uusin kiintee.Runko 620x585,keskeltä keskelle.Emäputki 240mm.Kammet 180mm.Välitys 57/22.Massa 7,85 kg.



Luulen että mulla ei ylettyisi jalat polkimille vaikka satulatolpan työntäisi pohjaan  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Ridley todistaa jälleen, että pitkille ihmisille tehdyt rungot ovat ihan järkyttävän rumia.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Peten kuva ei toimi, kysyy salasanaa.

----------


## pete+

> Peten kuva ei toimi, kysyy salasanaa.



No, itsellä näkyi niin en muistanut, että oli tullut muutettua oikkia. pitää vaihtaa paikkaa kuvalle.

----------


## ratikka

Perheen spessut

----------


## CamoN

Hyvin havainnollistava kuva. Näkyy saman mittaiselle henkilölle säädetyn maantiepyörän ja hirvimäisen 29erin olemuksen ero.

----------


## ratikka

Joo itsekin kuvaa katsoessa ihmettelin maastofillarin kokoa. Hirvimäiseltä ajo alkuun tuntuikin. =)

----------


## Sand

Viime kerrasta muuttunut: lukkopolkimet, 1x10, 30T rattaalla ja 120mm Bluto. :Leveä hymy:  Satula alamäki-kivikko korkeudella kuvassa.

----------


## WetWillie

"Neitsyt" lenkillä.

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hinnat alkaen -mallin Radon (29") ja Kisaurheilu-Kisakunkut renkaina. Polkimina Flybikes Ruben flätit. Hyvin kulkee.

----------


## dimebak

Hommasin Evolvet yläfemmasta. Takavaihtaja, rataspakka, vaihdevipu ja ketjut uusiutuu loppukesästä/syksyllä Srameihin.


https://goo.gl/photos/EBkZH2EDRCTM48DY6

https://goo.gl/photos/w45K3odg4hXWzSeZ6

----------


## Jukste

Maantielle vähän uutta ilmettä, kun vanteet saapuivat lopultakin kuukauden odottelun jälkeen. Menee perjantaille, että ehtii testaamaan kulkua.

----------


## JiiÄm

^Tosi hyvän näköinen noilla Campan kiekoilla.

----------


## Jman

Hieno on Kanjoni! 

...mutta. Pyyhkeitä tulee kun pyörä väärinpäin ja venttiilinhatuista.

Plussaa kuitenkin pyörätuesta.

----------


## Mika A

> Pyyhkeitä tulee kun pyörä väärinpäin ja venttiilinhatuista.



Shimanon kammet ja rattaat näyttävät paljon paremmilta väärältä puolelta kuvattuina.

----------


## Eeppa

> ...mutta. Pyyhkeitä tulee kun pyörä väärinpäin ja venttiilinhatuista.
> 
> Plussaa kuitenkin pyörätuesta.



Huh huh... No ehkä tuo oli jonkinlaista huumoria.

----------


## Jman

> Huh huh... No ehkä tuo oli jonkinlaista huumoria.



Huumoria? No ei todellakaan! On asioita mistä ei vitsailla.

----------


## Jukste

> Huumoria? No ei todellakaan! On asioita mistä ei vitsailla.



Pyörän suunnan myönnän, mutta ei tuossa kyllä venttiilinhattuja ole. Joku roti sentään!

----------


## Jman

> Pyörän suunnan myönnän, mutta ei tuossa kyllä venttiilinhattuja ole. Joku roti sentään!



Ok. Katoin väärin. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Tämmönen kiikku. Piti oikeen pestä uuden pakan kunniaksi.

----------


## Hartsa69

> venttiilinhatuista



Valistakaa tyhmää, mitä vikaa on venttiilinhatuissa?? Onko tämä taas jokin fillarimuotipoliisijuttu..?

----------


## Jukste

> Valistakaa tyhmää, mitä vikaa on venttiilinhatuissa?? Onko tämä taas jokin fillarimuotipoliisijuttu..?



Ei niillä ole mitään virkaa. Ylimääräinen työvaihe vain, kun pumppaa kumit.

----------


## Jman

> Ei niillä ole mitään virkaa. Ylimääräinen työvaihe vain, kun pumppaa kumit.



Just näin.

Plus se lukee säännöissä ja näyttää vain dorkalta.  :Hymy:  http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#60

----------


## vvkuitunen

Cube Attain SL Disc on pyörä, tämän kevään mallistoa. Meikäläisen eka maantiepyörä ja onpa myös ensimmäinen viesti tälle foorumille!

----------


## jcool

Perinteinen kuva-aihe foorumilla - niitty. En voinut vastustaa kiusausta ja oli siis pakko...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tämmönen kiikku. Piti oikeen pestä uuden pakan kunniaksi.



Maastopyöristä en ymmärrä juuri mitään ja vielä vähemmän täysjousitetuista, mutta matto on hieno! Ja toivottavasti myös toimiva.

Taitaa olla tämä https://muc-off.com/rider-care/159--...-bike-mat.html

----------


## Hartsa69

> Just näin.
> 
> Plus se lukee säännöissä ja näyttää vain dorkalta.  http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#60



Jassoo, no kauhean usein joudutte pumppaamaan  :Leveä hymy:  Onneksi ei tarvii säännöistä välittää..

----------


## Jman

> Jassoo, no kauhean usein joudutte pumppaamaan  Onneksi ei tarvii säännöistä välittää..



Joka lenkille kun on lateksisisurit.

----------


## paskalokki

> Joka lenkille kun on lateksisisurit.



Joudun jokaiselle muutenkin, vaikka on butyylit molemmissa päissä.

----------


## Blackborow

Taas tuli hyvä mieli etten omista aitoa maantiepyörää.

----------


## Jman

> Taas tuli hyvä mieli etten omista aitoa maantiepyörää.



Kun joutuu kumeja pumppaamaan?

----------


## Blackborow

Ei kun ei tarvitse välittää kaikenmaailman nillittäjistä.

----------


## Jman

> Ei kun ei tarvitse välittää kaikenmaailman nillittäjistä.



Ei kai sitä muutenkaan tarvitse välittää? :Vink:

----------


## Moska

Kyllä minä mieleni pahoittaisin jos ei olisi maantiepyörää (ja venttiilin hattuja :-D) 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## edu

Palataan asiaan. Kesäläski:

----------


## dimebak

Jos pyörän ostaa, tuunaa tai rakentaa itselleen niin eikö se saa olla sellainen kuin itse haluaa, venttiilinhattuja myöten?!??

Vai onko fillareille olemassa "pukukoodi" minkä mukaan se pitää olma kasattu? Ihme touhua...

----------


## JackOja

> Jos pyörän ostaa, tuunaa tai rakentaa itselleen niin eikö se saa olla sellainen kuin itse haluaa, venttiilinhattuja myöten?!??
> ...



Ei saa. Se pitää hyväksyä foorumilla. Venttiilinhattuja nyt ei ainakaan laiteta.

----------


## TheMiklu

On niille. Velominati kertoo lisää, jottei muotipoliisi pamputa.

Siltä varalta varalta, että joku oikeasti ottaa kovin tosissaan nuo nii huumoriahan nuo kaikki on!  :Leveä hymy: 

...or is it...

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> Maastopyöristä en ymmärrä juuri mitään ja vielä vähemmän täysjousitetuista, mutta matto on hieno! Ja toivottavasti myös toimiva.
> 
> Taitaa olla tämä https://muc-off.com/rider-care/159--...-bike-mat.html



En minäkään niistä ymmärrä mutta kelvollinen matto se on, ei mee öljyt läpi. Ei kehtaa yhtiön varastossa tuota säilyttää niin se sitten viettää yönsä olohuoneessa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Cube Attain SL Disc on pyörä, tämän kevään mallistoa. Meikäläisen eka maantiepyörä ja onpa myös ensimmäinen viesti tälle foorumille!



Tervetuloa niin maantiepyöräilyn pariin kuin fillarifoorumillekin! Cube taidetaan tuntea paremmin muista kuin maantiepyöristä, joten hauska nähdä niitä muuallakin kuin televisiossa Wanty - Groupe Gobert -amattilaisjoukkueen ajamina. Itse tykkään sekä väriyhdistelmästä että vihreän värin sopivasta annostelusta. Slouppaavan vaakaputken ja hoikan takahaarukan yläputken tuommoinen yhdistelmä on sekin tyylikäs (vaikkei olekaan omaperäinen).

PS Kuva tosin rikkoo useampaakin kirjoitettua ja kirjoittamatonta sääntöä vastaan ja kertoo ehkä enemmän pyörän omistajan asumismuodosta kuin itse pyörästä.

----------


## Vekavi

Uusi jäsen ja uusi pyörä ensimmäisellä lenkillä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oem

> Ei saa. Se pitää hyväksyä foorumilla. Venttiilinhattuja nyt ei ainakaan laiteta.



Mieluummin putsaa vuotavan venttiilin tai vaihtaa koko renkaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nana

Tämä on vakava asia. Jos joku ei ole ehtinyt vielä perehtyä täysin (huom! tämä ei ole vapaaehtoista) Velominatin muuttumattomiin, erehtymättömiin sääntöihin niin tässä kuvaamista koskevaa ohjeistusta:
Velominati/the rules
Rule #26 //Make your bike photogenic
When photographing your bike, gussy her up properly for the camera. Some  parameters are firm: valve stems at 6 o’clock. Cranks never at 90 or  180 degrees. Others are at your discretion, though the accepted  practices include putting the chain on the big dog, and no bidons in the  cages.

Kannattaa vilkaista myös Rule #40 ja Rule #41 aiheeseen liittyen.
http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/

Näin on ilmoitettu.

----------


## pee

Tällä mennään maantiellä:


Ja tällä maastossa:

----------


## Vekavi

"Obey the rules", mukaan lukien Rule #43..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pee

Kellään tietoa mistä noita juurimuttereita saisi? Laittaisin maasturiinkin.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tämmönen kiikku. Piti oikeen pestä uuden pakan kunniaksi.



Sangen asiallista! Polkisin.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Mieluummin putsaa vuotavan venttiilin tai vaihtaa koko renkaan.



Eipä tarvitse enää ihmetellä lottovoiton osumattomuutta, kun on ilman venttiilin hattuja selvinnyt niin maantiellä kuin maastossakin jo useita vuosia. (Tajuttuani venttiilin hattujen tarpeettomuuden. Hiekanmuru ei ole vielä saattanut prestaa toimintakyvyttömäksi sen pahemmin kuin maastossa tarttunut mutakaan.)

----------


## maapaa

> Kellään tietoa mistä noita juurimuttereita saisi? Laittaisin maasturiinkin.



Itse lähtisin lähimpään kivijalkaan kysymään josko heiltä löytyisi muutama ylimääräinen.

----------


## T_Kn

Jos ei niin pari uutta sisäkumia varastoon ja niistä siirrännäiset.

----------


## Plus

Vanha Cruzi nyt 120mm keulalla ja Worksin -1° laakerilla...

----------


## Kemizti

^ mucho bueno!!

----------


## VitaliT

kylä on hiano valurauta strutsi, mitäs puntari näytä?

----------


## Plus

11,8 kg RalliRaneilla, Onzien kanssa varmaan 12,0 kg... Ihan OK XL-kokoiselle alurungolle hissitolpan kanssa, mutta ennemmin ottaisin vaikka vähän lisäpainoa jos runko olisi jäykempi... Kiekot on L-B hookless 30mm / DT240s

----------


## crcm

^^^^ Heh. Pieni ovaali eturatas näyttää siltä kuin reisissä olisi ollut enemmänkin voimaa.

----------


## mikko001

Uus hauskanpito vehje tuli taloon

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Elämä on elämistä ja pyörät ajamista varten.

----------


## Jältti

> Uus hauskanpito vehje tuli taloon



Hienon oloinen pyörä! Mikäs tämä on?

Onko kuva ankeriasjärven huudeilta?

----------


## alteregoni

Commencal Meta v4 se tuo on. Ja kyllä! Se on hieno!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Raatokärpänen

----------


## Jooseppi

> 11,8 kg RalliRaneilla, Onzien kanssa varmaan 12,0 kg... Ihan OK XL-kokoiselle alurungolle hissitolpan kanssa, mutta ennemmin ottaisin vaikka vähän lisäpainoa jos runko olisi jäykempi... Kiekot on L-B hookless 30mm / DT240s



Onkos noi vanteet kuinka letkut? Kun eikös tuo 29eri joten jäykemmillä kehilläkin saattaisi saada jo ihmeitä aikaan? Mut enivei, hieno crutsi! Ison miehen alla nuo xc-pelit on aina tietty vähän kepoisia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

^ Kiekot ovat aivan mielettömän jäykät verrattuna Cresteihin joilla ennen ajoin! Takaswingi vaan joustaa isoissa heitoissa sivusuuntaankin...

----------


## Jooseppi

> ^ Kiekot ovat aivan mielettömän jäykät verrattuna Cresteihin joilla ennen ajoin! Takaswingi vaan joustaa isoissa heitoissa sivusuuntaankin...



Oolrait  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllähän tuo hyvin kevytrakenteiselle näyttääkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juho_u

> ^ Kiekot ovat aivan mielettömän jäykät verrattuna Cresteihin joilla ennen ajoin! Takaswingi vaan joustaa isoissa heitoissa sivusuuntaankin...



Eikös tuollainen takaswingi oo väkisin löysä. VPP on aikakin jäykkä.

----------


## mikko001

> Commencal Meta v4 se tuo on. Ja kyllä! Se on hieno!



Sepä hän se. 





> Onko kuva ankeriasjärven huudeilta?




Juu, siitä pienemmästä ylitys kohdasta

----------


## Tonik

Väkertelin tänään ajankuluks ghettosinkulaan ghettojarrut.
 
Samalla tietty vähän suunnittelua ja mittailua varsinaista korvaketta varten.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## beehoo

^ nyt on kyllä koneinsinööri ollut asialla 😀

----------


## HanJuh

^ pikalinkun asento ei taida olla turvallisimmasta päästä.

-Juha

----------


## juu-zo

Aikamoiset voimathan tuossa putkilemmareiden varaan laitetaan, joten en olisi ensimmäiseksi huolissani pikalinkun asennosta...

----------


## fiandre

Työmatkakonkeli suihkunraikkaana:

----------


## J T K

Reilun kympin jälkeen oli aika päivittää voimansiirtoa ja renkaita - matka jatkuu...

*klik*

----------


## kmw

^Haipalli ON hieno. Mää veli Iglun vastaavalla Mansesterissa hurvittelin ja on vallan hubaisa värkki.

----------


## Tonik

> Aikamoiset voimathan tuossa putkilemmareiden varaan laitetaan



Joo no ei tolla paljo uskalla jarrutella ja ja jarrutehotkin taitaa katoo tohon kiireessä kyhättyyn vaijerinvientiin.  :Leveä hymy:  Tuohon on siis tarkoitus hitsailla kunnon korvake ja tuki takakolmioon. 



Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Garymies

Vanha sotaratsu. Toimii mun ajossa vuodesta toiseen.

----------


## Tonik

^ Yksinkertaisuus on kaunista!*

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Sambolo

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltrjrv3sf2...2021.48.14.jpg
Tämmöne vanha ruoska toi mut takas fillaroinnin pariin 15 vuoden tauolta, sopivasti yhtä vanha pyöräkin mitä tauko pitkä  :Leveä hymy:  Ois tarkotus ajan kanssa vähän päivittää nykyaikaan  :Hymy: 

Äh ei nuo dropboxkuvat näy

----------


## kuovipolku

> Työmatkakonkeli suihkunraikkaana:



No nyt on yksinkertaista, linjakasta ja mustaa! Satulalaukussa ja juomapullossa(?) on juuri sen verran punaista että musta ei mene niin ööveriksi että se olisi jo tyylitöntä.

Paremmalla silmällä voisi tunnistaa rungon; onko se maalattu merkkipyörä vai jokin merkitön kiinakuiturunko?

Ainoa mitä kummastelen on tuo viritys takahaarukan alaputkessa; se lienee tarkoitettu suojaksi?

Tuolla pyörällä ei kyllä työmatkalla kauan kupata!

----------


## nopsako

Garymiehellä ihana pyörä! ❤️

----------


## CamoN

> Paremmalla silmällä voisi tunnistaa rungon; onko se maalattu merkkipyörä vai jokin merkitön kiinakuiturunko?



Vakioveikkaisin kiinakuitua, geometria ja isot muodot joko Scott Foilista tai Canyon Aeroadista.

----------


## Jenkka

Kello 22:30 keskuspuisto...Oli niin upea ilta, että piti ottaa perus-rikusta foto...

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiandre

> Paremmalla silmällä voisi tunnistaa rungon; onko se maalattu merkkipyörä vai jokin merkitön kiinakuiturunko?
> 
> Ainoa mitä kummastelen on tuo viritys takahaarukan alaputkessa; se lienee tarkoitettu suojaksi?
> 
> Tuolla pyörällä ei kyllä työmatkalla kauan kupata!



Runko on Neil Pryde Diablo. Edellinen omistaja maalasi omassa venemaalaamossaan, mutta ei sitten koskaan tullut kasaanneeksi siitä pyörää, ja myi halvalla pois. Vähän arvelutti, että mitäköhän vaurioita maalilla on peitelty, mutta tarkasti koputtelin enkä mitään epäilyttävää löytänyt. Hyvin on nyt toiminut ensimmäiset 3000 km.

Se kummallinen viritys on sisäkumin pala. Ketju on lyhentynyt sittemmin, joten en ole varma olisiko tuo enää tarpeen, mutta aiemmin kanttarilta hypätessä kolahti ikävästi.

Kyllä tuollakin saa työmatkasta pitkälti toista tuntia suuntaansa nautiskella.

----------


## Tepsu

Pesu, vahaus ja uudehko satula.

----------


## Sambolo

Josko nyt toimis.. Tuli käytyä pikaisella testilenkillä vuosaaren huipulla  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^^ hieno kuva, eikä Konakaan näytä pahalta  :Hymy:

----------


## PuffySticker

> Pesu, vahaus ja uudehko satula.



En nyt näe luurista minkä paikkakunnan olet ilmoittanut asemapaikaksesi, mutta eihän vain juuri tämä ajopeli juuri tällä satulalla olisi nähty Länsi-Pasilassa parkissa joku aika sitten?

----------


## Tepsu

> En nyt näe luurista minkä paikkakunnan olet ilmoittanut asemapaikaksesi, mutta eihän vain juuri tämä ajopeli juuri tällä satulalla olisi nähty Länsi-Pasilassa parkissa joku aika sitten?



Juu ei. En ole koskaan kulkenut niillä seuduin. Kanta-hämeen nurkilla pyörin.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tandemi

Ilta/yölenkki raadolla. Parin viikon päästä pitäisi mennä vastarannalle raharikkaiden ja / tai suurvelallisten messuille.

----------


## OneTen

> Ilta/yölenkki raadolla. Parin viikon päästä pitäisi mennä vastarannalle raharikkaiden ja / tai suurvelallisten messuille.



Eiköhän siellä lähinnä pankin talonmiehiä asu.

----------


## Tandemi

Tuolla on kyllä sellaisia linnoja että huhheijjaa.. Ne jotka tuonne menee, niin tarkistakaa keltainen linna, jossa tummat massiiviset ulko-ovet. Eräs läheinen rakentanut tuon talon ja on hieno.

----------


## maalinni

Uudet kumit alla. 2,2" meni heittämällä eteen ja pienellä lokarin muokkauksella taakse.

----------


## TKR

Laitanpa kuvan tänne ennenkuin menee laukkuun ja matkaa mukana Suomeen vierailulle. Enska pyörii 11 kuukautta vuodesta Pohjois-Kalifornian metsissä, ja heinäkuussa Vantaan ja Espoon pusikoissa  :Hymy: 

Perusteellisemman pesun jälkeen:

----------


## lai

Hiekkaa ketjuissa mut antaa mennä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jjyrki

Black is the new black

----------


## jjyrki

Ja 32-pakka on mamillin pelastus...

----------


## JohannesP

Kiinnostais tietää paljonko maalinnin Kona painaa suunnilleen ajokunnossa. Näyttää siltä et 15 ja 20 väliin menisi.

----------


## maalinni

Kona painaa paljon... Ei oo puntaria. Lähtökohtana on mukavuus vauhdin kustannuksella.

----------


## Väsä

"uus" tulokas.. tai vihdoin sain kasattua

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ja 32-pakka on mamillin pelastus...



Kun katsoo pelkästään takavaihtajan häkin ja pakan seutua, odottaa näkevänsä kenties muodikkaalla 1x11 voimansiirrolla varustetun cyclocrossarin. Mutta kun katse siirtyy kiekkoihin (ja tunnistaa Veltecin Full Carbon Tubularit), niin tajuaa erehtyneensä. ja pyörän runko pelastaa paljon.

PS Mutta kahden ajotietokoneen tai vastaavan ideaa en ihan heti hoksaa.

----------


## Jenkka

Hiekkaa ketjussa täälläkin, iltalenkki Yyterissä n. 22.45

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tandemi

Aidattujen alueiden sisäpuolellehan ei ole menemistä  :Vink: 

Tässä oma tämän illan antia Lappajärven rannalla.

----------


## VPR

> PS Mutta kahden ajotietokoneen tai vastaavan ideaa en ihan heti hoksaa.



Kaverin perustelu oli se että Stagesin kantama yltää vain stemmiin asti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HMK

> PS Mutta kahden ajotietokoneen tai vastaavan ideaa en ihan heti hoksaa.



Enkä minä kahden satulatolpan kiristimen.

----------


## Jman

> Kaverin perustelu oli se että Stagesin kantama yltää vain stemmiin asti



Eh, siismitä?

----------


## LJL

> Enkä minä kahden satulatolpan kiristimen.



Ei, eh-nimittäin, valu

----------


## YocceT

No onhan siinä kaks pulloakin.

----------


## Jabadabado

jjyrkin komea Scott on päässyt arvoiseensa paikkaan, eli korkealle. Pakka valinta ainakin näyttäisi soveltuvan vähän jyrkempienkin mäkien kiipeämiseen.

Kahdella pyörätietokoneella saa samaan aikaan paljon dataa nähtäväksi. Toista saatetaan myös käyttää vaikkapa ihan navigointiin.

----------


## HMK

> Ei, eh-nimittäin, valu




Hyvähän se on varmistaa. Olen kyllä nähnyt pyörän, jossa oli kaksi ohjaustankoa, eikä kyseessä ollut tandem. Tangot olivat päällekkäin.

----------


## Jman

> jjyrkin komea Scott on päässyt arvoiseensa paikkaan, eli korkealle. Pakka valinta ainakin näyttäisi soveltuvan vähän jyrkempienkin mäkien kiipeämiseen.
> 
> Kahdella pyörätietokoneella saa samaan aikaan paljon dataa nähtäväksi. Toista saatetaan myös käyttää vaikkapa ihan navigointiin.



Toisaalta joo ihan näppärä jos on toinen vehje dedikoitu navigointiin.

----------


## tchegge_

Ajoin tänään Juhannuksen alun kunniaksi töistä kotiin vähän haastavampaa reittiä kuin normaali Kehä3:n pyörätie. Juurakkokivikoissa alkoi jo olla vähän liikaa tekemistä , mutta tasaisemmat polut on hauskoja ajaa. Ensi kerralla maastoon mennessä kyllä vaihdan maantiepolkimet maastoversioihin...

----------


## Hösö

> Black is the new black




Maastopolkimet.....

----------


## kuovipolku

> Maastopolkimet.....



Niin maastopolkimet kuin Ortliebin L-kokoinen satulalaukku ovat mielestäni täysin hyväksyttäviä *tässä tapauksessa* vaikkeivat ne yleensä istu noin puhdaslinjaiseen maantiepyörään. Col du Glandonin voi ja saa ajaa myös aavistuksen verran sanokaamme retki-, turismi- tai audax-henkisesti silloin kun perässä ei seuraa huoltoautoa tai ei ole edes pukeutunut seura-asuun.

----------


## Greycap

Tulipahan vaihteeksi käytettyä pyörää edes suunnilleen sellaisessa ympäristössä johon se on tehty. Edellisestä kuvasta muuttunutta renkaat ja stemmi, nyt ei ole paljon venttiileitä aseteltu kun Bugwaffe jyräsi voimalla päälle.

----------


## VitaliT

viimeistä kuvasta laitettu uuta palikka: kiekot, kumit, jarrulevyt, tako, ovaali ratas, polkimet (vois rupea opiskela aja lukoilla) alaputken ja linkin suojat by amygos.
  huomenna on siten tarkoitus lähteä testaaman, oliko rengas valinta oikea vai ei.

----------


## Kemizti

Uhhhh.. mä oon niiiiiin kateellinen  :Hymy:  sillai hyvällä tavalla!! HIANO!!!

----------


## Tonik

Pitihän sitä kaljat vielä kipasta kaupasta hakemassa. Ja samalla vähä räpsästä kuvaa näpertelyistä.  


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## WetWillie

Kokonniemi, Porvoo.

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sant

2014 Rose Granite Chief 160mm Pikellä... Hieman lisää punaista värimaailmaan...

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Musta tuntuu, että kehuin Greycapin Specializedia viime kerrallakin, mutta taas täytyy. Jokin noissa jäykkäperän yksinkertaisissa linjoissa ja hillityssä värimaailmassa miellyttää todella paljon silmää. Upea pyörä.

----------


## latuman

Kännykkäkameran polttovälillä on kyllä karsea ottaa mitään potretteja, mutta tässä nyt ois.

----------


## Greycap

> Musta tuntuu, että kehuin Greycapin Specializedia viime kerrallakin, mutta taas täytyy. Jokin noissa jäykkäperän yksinkertaisissa linjoissa ja hillityssä värimaailmassa miellyttää todella paljon silmää. Upea pyörä.





Muistelisin että viimeksikin näin kävi, kyllä. Kauttaaltaan tummanpuhuva väritys ei ollut ollenkaan vähäisin niistä syistä miksi tuon aikanaan ostin ja onneksi ostin vuoden aiemmin kuin olin alunperin suunnitellut, tämän vuoden malli on jo mustavalkoinen. Ulkonäköhän tosiaan on mallia askeettinen mutta karu, ehkä paras siitä saamani kuvaus on "näyttää puun alta löydetyltä josta on jo varastettu kaikki irti lähtevä ja loppu raato maalattu kililkalilla mattamustaks".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nana

Minunhan piti hommata kirkkaanvärinen xc-täpäri Calin tilalle. Jotain tämäntapaista sitten taitaa kuitenkin tulla..

----------


## VitaliT

sit vielä susikauppiaalta sopivan pinkkiset mcartonit I9 navoilla, ja nipullinen pinkki ano palikoita. Tule hyvin räikeä kokonaisuus.

----------


## Nana

^
Todellakin 😃 Kyllä sitä pinkkiä sinne lisää saadaan.

----------


## kmw

Komppaan Vitalia ihatäysiiii.

Pinkkejä palikoita.Hope, Tune, Thompson ...

----------


## Tank Driver

> Komppaan Vitalia ihatäysiiii.
> 
> Pinkkejä palikoita.Hope, Tune, Thompson ...



Pinkkiä Tomssonia? Oikeesti? Missä?!

----------


## LJL

> Komppaan Vitalia ihatäysiiii.
> 
> Pinkkejä palikoita.Hope, Tune, Thompson ...



Yllyksestä rikokseen voi saada yhtä ankaran rangaistuksen kuin itse teosta

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Komppaan Vitalia ihatäysiiii.
> 
> Pinkkejä palikoita.Hope, Tune, Thompson ...



Chris King...


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## VitaliT

> Chris King...
> 
> 
> Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.



  Onyx napoja omalla grafiikalla ja värillä, ja tietysti H2O jarrut.

----------


## Nana

Siinä on pyöränkuvaa väliin.

Käykääs vaikka 1x11 topikissa kertomassa mulle mistä mä saan pinkin eturattaan yms.

----------


## PMP



----------


## jaytski

Pitkään kestänyt pyöräprojekti sai tänään päätöksensä ja Master pääsi mökkiolosuhteissa ensimmäiselle lenkille. Sanoinkuvaamattoman hienoa oli polkea upeassa kesäsäässä. Nyt en kadu hetkeäkään, että kaikki-hiilikuitua-pyörä meni myyntiin ja rakensin tämän.

----------


## Tonik

^ Tämä on PORNOA!  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## TheMiklu

Aeva ehana <3

----------


## Hes-su

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## miku80

XC-mankeliin sujahti pomppukeppi takasin keulille..



Maantiemankeli sai kuitukiekot..

----------


## V3sku



----------


## V3sku

27+ ,

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Pitihän se sinkulakitti sitten ostaa ja eteen löytyi siistimpi yksirattainen kampisetti. Samalla vaihtui myös vanteet eteen ja taakse ja jarrukahvat hieman pienempiin.
Samalla asettelin myös lokasuojat nätimmin seuraamaan renkaan kaarta.
Taakse vaihtuu vielä 20 hampainen ratas  nykyisen 16 hampaisen tilalle, kunhan posti sen ensin tuo. Nykyinen edessä 42 ja takana 16 hammasta on hieman raskas välitys.
Kuvien oton jälkeen vaihtui myös ohjaustangon tupit.

----------


## jcool



----------


## Jocce

Miten kovat huutonaurut saan tästä? Hyvä hiekkateille ja asfaltille. Suht tuulisenakin päivänä (6m/s) sain 31km asfaltti/sora matkalle vähän reilu 26 keskinopeuden. Ajoasento on tietenkin kompromissi tempotangolla, mutta toimii kun pysyy siinä vain suorilla osuuksilla.

----------


## Jocce

Hiilarirunko? Komia fätti joka tapauksessa.

jcoolille siis vastasin, parin vuoden tauon jälkeen en ilmeisesti enää osaa käyttää tätä foorumia...

----------


## T_Kn

> Miten kovat huutonaurut saan tästä? Hyvä hiekkateille ja asfaltille. Suht tuulisenakin päivänä (6m/s) sain 31km asfaltti/sora matkalle vähän reilu 26 keskinopeuden. Ajoasento on tietenkin kompromissi tempotangolla, mutta toimii kun pysyy siinä vain suorilla osuuksilla.



Taannoin juuri mietein että tuollaset olisi kivat maantiesiirtymillä. Totesin kyllä myös ettei anna turhamaisuus myöten.

----------


## paaton

> Miten kovat huutonaurut saan tästä? Hyvä hiekkateille ja asfaltille. Suht tuulisenakin päivänä (6m/s) sain 31km asfaltti/sora matkalle vähän reilu 26 keskinopeuden. Ajoasento on tietenkin kompromissi tempotangolla, mutta toimii kun pysyy siinä vain suorilla osuuksilla.







> Taannoin juuri mietein että tuollaset olisi kivat maantiesiirtymillä. Totesin kyllä myös ettei anna turhamaisuus myöten.



Tuntuisikohan OTB vieläkin hauskemmalta tempotankojen kanssa? 

Pitkille matkoille uskon kyllä tankojen olevan nimenomaan suoratankoiseen loistavat. 
Oikeastaan tempotangot näyttävät Lael Wilcoxin pyörässä hienoilta.

http://www.abqjournal.com/636456/roughest.html

----------


## Jocce

> Taannoin juuri mietein että tuollaset olisi kivat maantiesiirtymillä. Totesin kyllä myös ettei anna turhamaisuus myöten.



En minäkään nuita alkanut miettimään kuin vasta tänä keväänä, kun ensimmäisen pyöräilykuukauden jälkeen olin saanut kahdet huudot "pururadoilla" ajelusta. Vaikeaksi meni pääsääntöinen maastopolkeminen suosimillani reiteillä, joten vaihdoin asfalttiajoon sopivammat renkaat alle, ja ajan nykyään noin 50/50 kevyttä maasto- ja asfalttiajoa. Tempotankojen avulla pitkät asfalttisuorat eivät enää masenna vaan ovat jopa ihan hauskoja, kun niitä saa ajettua sitä päältä neljääkymppiä. Ja kun nuo hiilaritangot maksoivat uusina sen 30 euroa niin eihän niitä voinut olla kokeilematta.

----------


## JackOja

> Taannoin juuri mietein että tuollaset olisi kivat maantiesiirtymillä. Totesin kyllä myös ettei anna turhamaisuus myöten.







> Tuntuisikohan OTB vieläkin hauskemmalta tempotankojen kanssa? 
> 
> Pitkille matkoille uskon kyllä tankojen olevan nimenomaan suoratankoiseen loistavat.







> ...Tempotankojen avulla pitkät asfalttisuorat eivät enää masenna..



Aerobarit eli aika-ajotangot maasturiin?

----------


## jcool

> Hiilarirunko? Komia fätti joka tapauksessa.
> 
> jcoolille siis vastasin, parin vuoden tauon jälkeen en ilmeisesti enää osaa käyttää tätä foorumia...



Keula vaan hiilaria. Aika pimpattu Farley 5. Osiin mennyt jo aika kasa rahaa :-O

----------


## Pertsa78

Tuollaisen vaihdoin Spessun 6fattien. Koira oli jo entuudestaan.

----------


## Assko

Siinä kotarit lenkin jälkeen rivissä  

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## crcm

8BAR Fhain Rookie Edition

----------


## LJL

^ Kuvat eivät näkyneet tutkassani

(Erotik!)

----------


## kuovipolku

> Koira oli jo entuudestaan.



Koira - saksanseisoja? - on hieno ja tykkää uudesta pyörästä varmasti yhtä paljon kuin isäntänsäkin. Ansaitsisi oikeastaan uuden väreiltään yhteensopivan kaulapannan. (En olisi uskonut oranssin valkoisella pohjalla toimivan kuin pikkulasten pyörissä, mutta tuohan on pirteällä tavalla asiallisen näköinen.)

----------


## kmw

crcm:n 8BAR on molto estetico. Isompi peukku tähän.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tollanen tuli uunista ulos. Osat ja runko valittu omaa silmää miellyttäväksi. Ajoasento säätämättä ja koeajo ajamatta, mutta eiköhän tässä lomalla vielä kerkeä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pertsa78

> Koira - saksanseisoja? - on hieno ja tykkää uudesta pyörästä varmasti yhtä paljon kuin isäntänsäkin. Ansaitsisi oikeastaan uuden väreiltään yhteensopivan kaulapannan. (En olisi uskonut oranssin valkoisella pohjalla toimivan kuin pikkulasten pyörissä, mutta tuohan on pirteällä tavalla asiallisen näköinen.)




Jep Saksanseisojanhan se.

Ensimmäsen focuksen factory pyörän näin itsekkin vähän kummaksuin väriä..
Vähän tuo värien korostus sotkee ja saa harmaan valkoisemmäksi mitä on.

----------


## Jman

> Tollanen tuli uunista ulos. Osat ja runko valittu omaa silmää miellyttäväksi. Ajoasento säätämättä ja koeajo ajamatta, mutta eiköhän tässä lomalla vielä kerkeä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Upea pyörä!!

R.I.P Oscar...

----------


## CamoN

> Tollanen tuli uunista ulos. Osat ja runko valittu omaa silmää miellyttäväksi. Ajoasento säätämättä ja koeajo ajamatta, mutta eiköhän tässä lomalla vielä kerkeä.



Mahtavuutta!

----------


## Irocci

Viimeinkin saanut päivitykset tehtyä.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Pätevän näköinen Haamu. Mikä tossa satulatolpan ympärillä on? Sisäkumi?

----------


## LJL

Toiselta Haamukuskilta arvostusta Haamulle

----------


## JackOja

> Tollanen...



Hieno! Mikä stonga? Vois olla itselle just passeli.

----------


## Irocci

> Pätevän näköinen Haamu. Mikä tossa satulatolpan ympärillä on? Sisäkumi?



Suntour NCX joustotolppa ja sen päällä suojapussi niveliä suojaamassa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hieno! Mikä stonga? Vois olla itselle just passeli.



ZIPPin joku kuitunen. Hi5Bikesin tarjouksesta noin kuukausi sitten tarttui mukaan kuituinen stemmi ja tanko yhteishintaan 98€ ja niistä kasaantui toi pyörä, joten edullinen tarjous ei taaskaan tullut halvaksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jocce

Cannondale Omega 1990, hyvä kakkospyörä afalttikäyttöön mutta maastossa ei oikein voi ajaa, koska runko on niin omituinen nykymaastureihin verrattuna.

----------


## Toni L.

Vantage RR+, kasattuna oman maun mukaan. L-kokoinen on tuo, painosta ei hajuakaan.

----------


## Salomo

^ei moittimista

Alla oman maun mukaisen plussan nykysetup.

----------


## Iglumies

Ei liene kovin paha ajettavaksi, eikä satu ollenkaan silmään kuvaa katsoessa.
(no ehkä toi ylipitkä letkukasa vähän)

----------


## kmw

Oliko Toni L. eilennä Munkkikoskella. Mielestäni tommosen pöörän siä näin kun kävin toteamassa et kuppila onkin sulki.
Ovat oikke hienoja nämä 2 vikaa. Peukaloita kummallekin.

----------


## Toni L.

> Oliko Toni L. eilennä Munkkikoskella. Mielestäni tommosen pöörän siä näin kun kävin toteamassa et kuppila onkin sulki.
> Ovat oikke hienoja nämä 2 vikaa. Peukaloita kummallekin.



Emmää, Turun suunnalla ajelen. Munkkikoski= pitkäkosken ulkoilumaja?

----------


## kmw

Pitkäkoski juuh.

----------


## Saurus

Pitääpä itekkin laittaa tänne kun niin hienoa otosta tuli tänään

----------


## PedroK

Trekki pikku määräaikaishuollon jälkeen. Rungon väri vaihtus samalla. Suomiteema hienon kesän kunniaksi.

----------


## Jost

Mitkä navat Toni L on Mondrakerissa? Onko keula Yari? Samanlaista projektia suunnittelen :Hymy:

----------


## Falkonna

Rotkon värikoodausprojekti jatkuu. Viime keväänä sai vihreää satulaan ja nyt keulan huollon yhteydessä tilasin vihreät tarrat. Seuraavana siirtona mietein jos ottaisi noi valkoiset tarrat kiekoista veks, oiskohan järkeä? 
1x10 voimansiirtoon sitten joskus vaihtaessa kävi mielessä vihreä ovaaliratas absoluteblackilta, mutta onkohan jo vähän liikaa vihreää sitten.. vaikeeta tää pyöräily.

----------


## Toni L.

> Mitkä navat Toni L on Mondrakerissa? Onko keula Yari? Samanlaista projektia suunnittelen



Takana Stan HD 3.30, edessä Novatec, molemmat Hi5:stä. Keula on tosiaan Yari (140mm 29/27.5+).

----------


## Hääppönen

> Rotkon värikoodausprojekti jatkuu. Viime keväänä sai vihreää satulaan ja nyt keulan huollon yhteydessä tilasin vihreät tarrat. Seuraavana siirtona mietein jos ottaisi noi valkoiset tarrat kiekoista veks, oiskohan järkeä? 
> 1x10 voimansiirtoon sitten joskus vaihtaessa kävi mielessä vihreä ovaaliratas absoluteblackilta, mutta onkohan jo vähän liikaa vihreää sitten.. vaikeeta tää pyöräily.



Kyllä vihreä väri voi  :Hymy: häiritä :Hymy:  tuota räikeän musta/harmaa -kokonaisuutta. (sarkasmia)

----------


## Tassu

Vajaa pari vuotta sitten tuli pannutettua Ospreyn kanssa niin, että keula väänty silloin ja myöhemmin sen verta pahasti, että se jouti kiertoon. Koska runkoon tuli kans hieman hittiä niin teinpä Ospreystä sitten sinkulan. Olin haaveillu sinkulakitin ostamista ja asentamista jo pitkään ja vihdoin se onnisti. Tuli kyllä aivan mahtava sinkula pyörä, fiksillä ajo väheni heti jonkin verran.

Otti kupoliin se pannutus, koska Osprey on ollu upea pyörä ajaa. Sattui onnellisesti, oli ollu jo jonkin aikaa myynnissä samanlainen ja samankokoinen runko sillä toisella foorumilla. Ostin sen pois ja tilasin 2 keulaa valmistajalta (toinen tuohon sinkulaan). Uudella Ospreyllä ajeltu jo tänä kesänä, mutta vasta eilen sain siihen lokarit kiinni, mikä ollut koko ajan alkuperäinen tarkoitus. 


Alkuperäinen Osprey muuttui siis sinkulaksi.





Uusi runko tuotti blackspecs Ospreyn.



Vaikka tykkäsin siitä hopeaspecsistä niin tuntuu, että musta on sittenkin parempi.

putkiosat zippii
osasarja sram rivalii, paitti jarrulänget shimanoo ja kammet rotorii
kiekot fulcrum vitosii
kumekset vittoria rubino pro slicksii
satula spessun toupee
pullotelineet spessuu


PÄHKINÄ
Mistä kohtaa sinkula Ospreyn runko on vääntyny?

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

^ vaakaputkesta?

----------


## juu-zo

Vaakaputkesta ja viistoputkesta. Keulakulma on vähän jyrkentynyt.

----------


## Tassu

> Vaakaputkesta ja viistoputkesta. Keulakulma on vähän jyrkentynyt.



Juuri näin.

----------


## S.S

Pientä hienosäätöä vielä, mm. jarruletkut, ohjaamo ja satula toisesta pyörästä lainassa...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ohhoh. Komea Linski!


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## twentyniner

Hieno on S.S

----------


## S.S

> Hieno on S.S



Ja hyvä!

----------


## JiiÄm

Tämänhetkisessä kuosissa:

----------


## freerider70

Perunalla napattu kuva vanhasta sotaratsusta lenkin tauolla, Nomad vuosimallia 2005:

----------


## Nana

Uusi lenkkikamu, Specialized Rhyme FSR Comp

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Uusi lenkkikamu, Specialized Rhyme FSR Comp



Liian pieniä kuvia, ei saa mitään selvää

----------


## Tank Driver

Onhan se nätti. Tosin Spessu. Mutta nätti!

----------


## Nana

^^ Malta mielesi, Nanan speksaustopikkiin on tulossa lyhyt esittelyvideo, jossa osat näkyvät tarkemmin. Teen tuon, kunhan joku päivä ei tuulisi niin kovin, humina tallentuu valitettavan hyvin iPhonevideoihin, kuten muukin ääni ja taustamelu.
Odotamme siis sadevapaata ja vähätuulista päivää.

^  :Leveä hymy:  Spessu on just cool, etenkin, kun luotto/lähiliikekin on spessuliike ja tietää erityisen paljon niistä. 
Ensivaikutelma Rhymestä on tosi positiivinen, samoin hissitolpasta ja leveistä kiekoista.

----------


## Tomy

> onkohan jo vähän liikaa vihreää sitten.. vaikeeta tää pyöräily.




Noin on just hyvä! Älä lisää enää vihreää.

----------


## alteregoni

> Perunalla napattu kuva vanhasta sotaratsusta lenkin tauolla, Nomad vuosimallia 2005:



Katu(polku)uskottava ilmesteys!

----------


## Kyrdis

Väsynyt kännykkäräpsy Ritcheystä.

----------


## Jman

Kiekot lainassa vaimon pyörästä. 6,6kg tuolla setupilla. Painavat kumit ja tehomittari.

----------


## kmw

Kyrdiksen Ritsi on hieno vaikka vaihteet. Ajaisin.

Ja khyl Nanan ny kelpaa. Onnea ja kovaa ajoa toivotan.

----------


## Iglumies

Ritsa on kyllä, tässä vähän rujompaa kalustoa Gentlemannityyliin.

----------


## Privileged

Pistetääs tännekkin kuvia pitkästä aikaa  :Hymy: 

Ensin oma Giant Propel


Sitten paremman puoliskon BMC SLR02

----------


## J T K

Tällainen kotiutui tänään Oulun Pyörä-Suvalasta o/

----------


## noniinno

^Onnittelut JTK! Tuollainen reki kyllä kelpaisi!

----------


## Nana

> khyl Nanan ny kelpaa. Onnea ja kovaa ajoa toivotan.



Kiitos, eihän ton kans malta poluilta poissa pysyä, ihana kapistus. 😊

----------


## HC Andersen

Missäs iglun fillarin integroitu ruohonleikkuri on?

----------


## Tank Driver

Missä Satan Cruzin pakkariloora?

----------


## Iglumies

Tässä nämä, mutta jonkun kiinnitykset kaipaa vielä hieman hmm... parannuksia.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tua tänne niin pannaan pysymään.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Kyrdiksen Ritsi on hieno vaikka vaihteet. Ajaisin.
> 
> Ja khyl Nanan ny kelpaa. Onnea ja kovaa ajoa toivotan.



Vielä vaihteet, mutta sinkulointi ja mahdollinen jäykkä keula tulossa.

----------


## läskirengas

Meikäläisen kalusto...

2016 vuoden 9zero7 musta/oranssilla teemalla




2015 Kona Process muutamilla parannuksilla, ainahi omasta mielestä 



2016 Trek DS 8.4






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Kiekot lainassa vaimon pyörästä. 6,6kg tuolla setupilla. Painavat kumit ja tehomittari.




Lookkia vois katsella paremmastakin kuvasta.

----------


## Jältti

Pistetään nyt kuva tännekin eli Radon ZR team 7.0 29er eiliseltä mutalenkiltä

Klikkaamalla isommaksi.

----------


## Jman

> Lookkia vois katsella paremmastakin kuvasta.

----------


## maapaa

^ On se komee!

----------


## Mr.Auer

Tässä uusin tulokas. Kaveri pelasti kaatopaikalta, minä vaihdoin kaikki osat. No satulatolppa on originaali, samoin ohjainlaakeri, kaiken muun sai vaihtaa. On tullu ajeltua tällä melkein pelkästään nyt kolme kuukautta.
Kolme vaihdetta ja kunnon tavaratelineet.

Hollantilaista juotosta ja brittiläistä terästä 90-luvulta.




Ja asensin vielä etutarakkaan kiinteesti Hopen ledivalon. Takavalo on tilattu ja matkalla, sen verran kirkas että näkyy päivänvalossakin.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

^^^polkisin.

----------


## raparipo

Sain uuden cyclocrossin tänään kasattua:







Genesis Croix de Fer runko kuitukeulalla, osasarja Ultegra 11s, jarrut Shimano, kiekot Cosine, renkaat Continental cyclocross Speed, putkiosat Cinelli Vai, vaijerit ja kuoret Jagwire, satula Selle Italia Flite.
Oikein mukava ja miellyttävä ajaa, painoa 10,58kg  :Hymy:

----------


## Jman

^ Hienolta näyttää!!

----------


## nenovis

^^ Oma Genesis valmistui pari viikkoa sitten. Osat periytyi ruostuneesta Lemond Popradista kiekkoja lukuun ottamatta. Painoa noin 12 kg.

----------


## VitaliT

kylä on hienot, mutta miten se on mahdollista että krossit paina kuin läski??

----------


## mkpaa

> kylä on hienot, mutta miten se on mahdollista että krossit paina kuin läski??



Terästä rungossa ja esimerkiksi satulassa? Nykyään on miehet puuta, pyörät rautaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## nenovis

> Terästä rungossa ja esimerkiksi satulassa? Nykyään on miehet puuta, pyörät rautaa.



Joo, ei tuo mikään keijukainen ole. Pelkkä teräsrunko ja -haarukka L-koossa noin 4 kg. Lisäksi Brooks. Tolppa ja spacer kuitua.

----------


## kaakku

Väri on nätti mutta onhan tuo aika huima paino rungolle. Aksium Discit taitaa painaa kanssa sen pari kiloa, että sieltä olisi mahdollista saada grammoja pois.

----------


## LJL

Hienoja Genesiksiä. Kyllä riemua on jos oma teräskrossari tulee painumaan alle 10kg, sen verran ankkurimainen tunnelma on rungossa. Mikä ei haittaa, koska ei kait kukaan kevennysmielessä hommaa terästä (?)

----------


## stenu

Eiks sen Ritsin pitäisi kuitenkin olla alle kahden kilon runko?

Mä olen aina sanonut, että jos haluaa teräsrungon, levarit, vaihteet ja järkevän painon, niin pitää valita kolme. Neljä ei onnistu  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Eiks sen Ritsin pitäisi kuitenkin olla alle kahden kilon runko?



Joo on se jotain sitä luokkaa, olen kerrankin jättänyt vaa'an rauhaan enkä punninnut todellisia painoja millekkään uusille komponenteille. Paino tullee asettumaan johonkin 9,5-10kg väliin, koska teräs, vaihteet, levarit. Kiekkoja päivitetään ja sitä myötä paino laskee kun perhesyyt sallivat... Äärimmäisenä kipurajana ollut 2000€ budjetti pamahti rikki viimeistään kun eilen tuhosin keulan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nenovis

> ... ei kait kukaan kevennysmielessä hommaa terästä (?)



Juuri näin. Työmatkakulkine, jonka paino on mulle sivuseikka. Keulasta sais varmaan helposti vajaan kilon pois, sen verran painavalta tuo teräskeula tuntuu. Ajotuntuma on kuitenkin loistava. Alkais vaan pian työt, niin pääsis polkemaan.

----------


## raparipo

Minä olin ihan positiivisesti yllättynyt kun CdF:n paino ei noussut tuon ylemmäksi. Tuo 10,58 on mitattu ajokunnossa, kuvista poiketen mukana siis mittari ja pullotelineet. 
Omani hankin kuitukeulalla juuri painonhallinnan takia, uudet kiekotkin olivat 600g kevyemmät kuin vanhat jotka ensin aioin pyörään laittaa. Putkiosista ja satulasta voisin keventää mutta tämäkin on vallan sopiva paino teräscrossarille!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Minä olin ihan positiivisesti yllättynyt kun CdF:n paino ei noussut tuon ylemmäksi. Tuo 10,58 on mitattu ajokunnossa, kuvista poiketen mukana siis mittari ja pullotelineet. 
> Omani hankin kuitukeulalla juuri painonhallinnan takia, uudet kiekotkin olivat 600g kevyemmät kuin vanhat jotka ensin aioin pyörään laittaa. Putkiosista ja satulasta voisin keventää mutta tämäkin on vallan sopiva paino teräscrossarille!



Niin, ilmeisesti noi cosinen kiekot ovat melko kevyet. 

Itekkin katsellut niitä vähän sillä silmällä kun paremman puoliskon kommuutterin kiekot taitaa painaa lähemmäs 2.2 kg (siis todellakin ilman renkaita tai kasettia tai...mitään) mutta kun mulle taas on isot pojat sanoneet että ominaisuuksista kevyt, kestävä, halpa voi valita vain 2.

----------


## stenu

> Joo on se jotain sitä luokkaa, olen kerrankin jättänyt vaa'an rauhaan enkä punninnut todellisia painoja millekkään uusille komponenteille. Paino tullee asettumaan johonkin 9,5-10kg väliin, koska teräs, vaihteet, levarit. Kiekkoja päivitetään ja sitä myötä paino laskee kun perhesyyt sallivat... Äärimmäisenä kipurajana ollut 2000€ budjetti pamahti rikki viimeistään kun eilen tuhosin keulan



Jos et muuten hoksannut tehdä sitä jo, niin kannattaa ruostesuojata kunnolla se runko. Muuten voi kiitos Hesan suolakelvien käydä niin kuin mulle. Meinaan kun on varmaan suht ohutseinämäisiä Ritsinkin putket..

----------


## LJL

> Jos et muuten hoksannut tehdä sitä jo, niin kannattaa ruostesuojata kunnolla se runko. Muuten voi kiitos Hesan suolakelvien käydä niin kuin mulle. Meinaan kun on varmaan suht ohutseinämäisiä Ritsinkin putket..



Hoo. Totta... Mitenkäs se tapahtuu?? (Anteeksi OT mutta asia on se kuuluisa p-keleen tärkeä)

----------


## stenu

Frame Saveriä (ei taida saada suomesta), jotain auton kotelonauoja-ainetta (esim. Dinitrol) tai luomuvaihtoehtona pellavaöljyä kaikista mahdollisista reijistä sisään runkoon ja sitten pyörittelyä niin, että aine leviää varmasti joka putkeen ja joka nurkkaan. Reiät kannattaa sulkea teipillä/räteillä ennen pyörittelyä, niin ei sottaa niin paljoa, mutta tahtoo olla sottaavaa puuhaa siitä huolimatta.

----------


## noniinno

^Pellavaöljy on mahtava homeenkasvualusta, että en uskaltaisi suositella.

----------


## LJL

Jospa käyn motonetin valikoimia katsomassa ja appiukon kanssa hulvataan runkoa. Sieniviljelmä rungon sisällä ei kuulosta siltä mitä ollaan hakemassa

----------


## stenu

Pellavaöljyä mulle suositteli itse R. Schwinn, jolla lienee kokemusta teräsrungoista ns. riittävästi ja muistaakseni Surlykin sitä suosittelee vaihtoehtona Frame Saverille.

E: netti tiesi muuten kertoa, että pellavaöljyä on perinteisesti käytetty myös lentokoneiden teräsputkirakenteiden korroosiosuojaukseen sellaiseen maailmanaikaan, kun niissä teräsputkirakenteita vielä käytettiin.

EE: Mr. Schwinnin pointti pellavaöljyn käyttämiseen oli muuten muistaakseni se, että se tekee ohuimman kalvon, jolloin se ei lisää rungon painoa yhtä paljon kuin Frame Saverit ja vastaavat paksummat tavarat.

EEE: tuossa vielä tuo Surlyn linkki: http://surlybikes.com/info_hole/spew...ur_steel_frame

----------


## Moska

Sanoisin että nykyaikaiset kotelonsuojaaineet on jokasuhteessa parempia. Silloin kun lentokoneet oli terästä, niin ei ole pellavaöljyä parempia vielä ollut olemassa.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## noniinno

Raaka pellavaöljy on todella hyvää tunkeutumaan, mutta valitettavasti houkuttelee itiöemää jopa metallipinnalla. On kokemusta. Puun kyllästämisessä verratonta juuri tuon imeytymisen ansiosta. Puhdasta pellavaöljyä ei käytetä esim. ulkomaalauksessa raakana  homehtumisen takia. Jo tärpätti tms. toimii homeenestäjänä. Automiehet sekoittavat sekaan tervaa. Kukin käsittelee millä tahtoo, itse suojaan teräsraamit Dinitrolin kotelonsuoja-aineilla. Niissä on se metrinen ohut putki, jolla aineen saa jokaiseen koloseen rungossa.

No se offarista, kuvia kehiin!

----------


## stenu

Kyllästämiseen käytettävissä keitetyissä pellavaöljyissä lienee tärpättiä tai muita vastaavia kuivumista nopeuttavia ja homehtumista estäviä ainesosia mukana valmiiksi. Dinitrolia minäkin olen käyttänyt, mutta ruostui ohutputkinen runko chainstaystä puhki siitä huolimatta, kun en ollut tajunnut uusia käsittelyä tarpeeksi usein ja taisi kyllä olla huonoa tuuriakin mukana. Ja tietysti ilman sitä, että viime talvena Hesassa pyöräteillä käytettiin suolaa ajoittain todella runsaasti ja sen kummemmin asiasta varoittelematta myös sen kokeilupätkän ulkopuolella, ei tuollaisia vaurioita olisi syntynyt.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pitää kai se kerran vuoteen päivittää koko ajokaluston kuvat kun osa on "uusia" ja kaikkia on pikkusen päivitelty talven/kevään/alkukesän aikana...

Kona Precept 2015 650b > 26+




Tunturi Distance 2013




Kona Kula Deluxe 2006




Kona U'I 1997




Kona Muni Mula 1996 26" > 28"




Kona Kula 1994

----------


## Blackborow

Hienoja on Genesikset. Ketä kiinnostaa joku kilo sinne tai tänne. Hankkikaa elämä.

----------


## stenu

> Hankkikaa elämä.



"Liittynyt 02/2016
 Viestit         472"

Mitenhän toi nyt menikään...  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Tutun näköinen toi King Kikapun ihka oikee vintageiskari.Oikeinpäin?Skulaako?

----------


## alteregoni

Tätä ei varmaan saisi sanoa ääneen, mutta silmämunani kokevat savilaan Jiin Tunturin miellyttäväksi

edit: Korjattu hämmennystä aiheuttanut elin oikeaksi.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## stenu

Viime viikolla oli Fin5-rastiviikko Haminan seutuvilla. Oltiin perheen  kanssa siellä muutama päivä ja tuli samalla nautiskeltua Kaakkois-Suomen metsäteistä. 

Ei ole mikään mannekiinikuva, mutta tuo kota oli hieno. Eikä taida Rosthairsissakaan olla mitään varsinaisesti uutta - lukuunottamatta sitä, että satula taitaa olla vaihtunut sitten edellisen kuvan ja palasin takaisin teräshaarukkaan. Niin sitten  on tosiaan se ruostereikä, joka on toistaiseksi ollut nyt  muutaman kuukauden vain epoksilla paikattu. Kasassa runko on pysynyt reiästä huolimatta, vaikka olen chainstaytä yrittänyt saada katkeamaan droppailemalla ja ylämäkivedoilla, mutta en ole toistaiseksi siinä onnistunut. Siinä muuten yksi hyvä syy, miksi teräs. Lopullista ratkaisua korjaamisen  suhteen en ole vielä tehnyt, mutta uusi runko "Norosthairs" on jo  tilauksessa. Tärkein eli väri pitäisi vielä päättää..

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Oranssi tietenkin!

PS Mua on ruvennut yhä enemmän viehättämään pyörät joissa "ei ole mitään nähtävää". Ehkä minustakin tulee vielä joku päivä teräsrunkomies...

----------


## freerider70

> Katu(polku)uskottava ilmesteys!



Ohan se, pari kertaa on tässä käynyt mielessä josko pitäis päivittää tuoreempaan mutta nopeasti on moiset mielenhäiriöt menneet ohi  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...on jo  tilauksessa. Tärkein eli väri pitäisi vielä päättää..
> ...



Jaa laitat väriä pintaan? Joku punainen tai vihreä toki.

----------


## Iglumies

> Ohan se, pari kertaa on tässä käynyt mielessä josko pitäis päivittää tuoreempaan mutta nopeasti on moiset mielenhäiriöt menneet ohi



Tuossa kun ei varsinaisesti ole mitään vikaa, mitä lujempaa menee, sitä paremmalta tuntuu.
(oma -06 perkele ratkesi ja vaihdoin uudempaan, hyvä sekin on vaikkei noin hienosti hitsattu)

----------


## freerider70

Onkos se niin että uusien Cruzien rungot on muualla tehty kuin US? Eipä tuolla nyt suurta merkitystä liene koska laaduntarkkailu on varmasti tiukkaa, mutta kyllä tuo oma US original jotenkin lämmittää tuolla jossain mielen perukoilla  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Jaa laitat väriä pintaan?



Joo kyllä mä niin ajattelin. Turhaahan se tavallaan on, mutta kun rosteripinta ei ole paljaaltaan yhtä hieno kuin titsku.

----------


## Äijä

Finnpeak. Säädöt laitetaan kohdalleen viikonlopun aikana.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Tutun näköinen toi King Kikapun ihka oikee vintageiskari.Oikeinpäin?Skulaako?





Näkyy tuo toimivan ja pitäny paineetkin, tosin vähällä ja erittäin sievällä ajolla kyllä ollut. Itseasiassa tarroista päättelin että nuin päin kuuluis olla, en tiiä onko suunnalla isoa väliä kun kuvien mukaan nuissa ysäreissä on ollu vähän miten sattuu nuo iskarit.






> Tätä ei varmaan saisi sanoa ääneen, mutta silmämunani kokevat savilaan Jiin Tunturin miellyttäväksi





Aika pitkälle just ulkonäön ansiosta tämä mun talliin päätyi, palikoitahan voi päivittää jos sille tuntuu.  :Hymy:

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> Tätä ei varmaan saisi sanoa ääneen, mutta silmämunani kokevat savilaan Jiin Tunturin miellyttäväksi



Tekisi vähän mieli kiistellä makuasioista  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuo precept taas miellyttää kovasti.

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> "Liittynyt 02/2016
>  Viestit         472"
> 
> Mitenhän toi nyt menikään...



Hahhah, elämää kai se on sit internetpyöräilykin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Olin juuri laskeutunut Tourmaletilta ja pysäköin hetkeksi leipomon eteen.

----------


## eagle

Vihdoin uusi sinkula nipussa..

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mkpaa

Jälleen kerran. Transcontinental race 2016 varusteluettelo. Jotain uutta, jotain vanhaa.  :Hymy: 
http://www.randonneurs.fi/transconti...lete-kit-list/

Flickr albumi: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...h/28178086930/

----------


## sam1_

^Hieno Inbredi!  :Hymy:

----------


## gnothi seauton

Näkyy se. Spessu.

----------


## NikHa

> Näkyy se. Spessu.



Nyt on komea.

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

Miksi inbredista puuttuu jarru?

----------


## eagle

^ Yhdelläkin pärjää  :Hymy:  Lienee selvää että tuolla välityksellä ei maastoon ole asiaa.

----------


## 8 1/2

Uskollinen sotaratsuni

----------


## eagle

^ Siitä onkin aikaa kun on jotain komeampaa tullut vastaan.. kelpais.

----------


## jcool

Stumppi 29''

----------


## kalleA

Kaunista, kuva sekä pyörä :Cool:

----------


## simojoki



----------


## Tonik

Nyt on kokonaisuus!^

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Gibsy

^^Onko itse tehty? Todella tyylikäs kokonaisuus.

----------


## Blackborow

Hieno on. Taitaa olla Pompetamine?

----------


## simojoki

Pompetaminehan se.

----------


## juu-zo



----------


## LJL

^ Ooh!! Kuumaa erotiikkaa

----------


## usko juntunen

Laitetaan tänne nyt, kun kerrankin sattu olemaan kiekot samaa paria, ja kuvauspaikkakin tommonen pyörän kaltainen risukko...  =  jämäosista kokoon kursittu.

----------


## kauris

> ^ Ooh!! Kuumaa erotiikkaa



Erotiikkaa, saatika kuumaa, en ole Canyoniin kyllä itse tottunut yhdistämään.

----------


## ellmeri

Onko se Usko kulmhakuruun eksynyt? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TheMiklu

Kompensoidaan maisemalla pyörän muotoja. Kuva napattu klo 22:18

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hätäinen kännynäpsy Tulilinnusta

----------


## kmw

> 



Tahallinen repost. Tykkään, arvostan jne suuresti.

Mahosella hyvempää settiä, eikä pööräkään ihasysipaska oo.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

> Hätäinen kännynäpsy Tulilinnusta




Komea pyörä, mutta niin on maisematkin. Missä päin noin hienoja paikkoja löytyy?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ylläkseltä, suosittelen.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## gnothi seauton

> Nyt on komea.



 :Hymy:

----------


## Sant

> Laitetaan tänne nyt, kun kerrankin sattu olemaan kiekot samaa paria, ja kuvauspaikkakin tommonen pyörän kaltainen risukko...  =  jämäosista kokoon kursittu.



Kulmakurun molemmin puolin oli kyllä melko mukavaa polkua, pari viikkoa sitten muutkin häiriötekijät vähäisiä...

----------


## LJL

Teräskrossariprojekti valmistui pienten viivästysten jälkeen, joten on aika laittaa muutamia kuvia. En yksikertaisesti löytänyt Kivenlahden kallioilta mitään hyvää kuvauspaikkaa, paitsi ehkä yhden, jossa oli taustalla sellainen kertakäyttöinen hiiligrilli. Otin sen käteen siirtääkseni muualle, mutta se olikin tulikuuma ja näpit paloi. Joten alkoi ottaa päähän, heitin pyörän puuta vasten, otin pari kuvaa ja lähdin pois. 

Kun ei yleensä tule paljon asiaa kirjoiteltua, niin laitetaan useampia kuvia kun niitä kerrankin on.



Yleisilme on mielestäni jokseenkin onnistunut. Tärvättyäni runkosetin mukana tulleen keulan, tilalle tuli Ritcheyn tarvikekeula hieman erilaisella viimeistelyllä. Istuu onneksi hyvin kokonaisuuteen, ja on samaa viimeistelyä kuin satulatolppa.



Ultegran kahvat olivat tulleet ikävän liukkaiksi ajan myötä (saako noita kumeja muuten jostain erikseen?), joten annoin niille Dremelin karhunkielellä vähän karhennusta. Lopputulos hieman laikukas, mutta pitävä.



Stonga tuntuu erittäin hyvältä käteen, geometria on hyvin klassinen ja kompaktimpi 400mm leveys, 125mm drop ja 72mm reach sopivat hyvin tähän pyörään. Lizard Skinsin tankoteippi on ihanan ohutta ja tahmeaa.



Voimansiirto-osastolla siirryttiin 1x11-systeemiin, ja 40t ovaaliratas tuntuu todella hyvältä. Ketjut ei ole tippuneet. Etuvaihtajaa en ole kaivannut ollenkaan. 



Ultegran 11-32 takapakka on sopivan laaja omaan käyttöön. 



Takahaarukan muotoilu on onnistunut ja runko kaiken kaikkiaan aivan järkyttävän mukava! Satulatolpan klemmari on integroitu runkoon.



Pakollinen Tunen satulan fiilistelykuva. Erotiik.



Olen ostanut tasan 6 vuotta sitten Hi5bikesistä Ritcheyn cuituisia spacereita, jotka ovat siitä saakka odottaneet pääsevänsä oikeaan pyörään... Nyt sellainen löytyi. 



Challengen open tubular -kumit ovat herättäneet ihastusta ja vihastusta. Renkaat tiivistyivät yllättävän hyvin litkuilla, joskin hikoilua on. Heti kuvien ottamisen jälkeen takana ollut Chicane teki todella omituisen "kuplan" ja rupesi vispaamaan. Tulkitsin ongelmaa siten, että renkaan vaaleamman osan, johon musta kulutuspinta on liimattu, väliin on päässyt ilmaa ja/tai litkua. Reklamaatio on vetämässä ja toivon että sieltä vaan yksinkertaisesti lähetään uusi tilalle. Eturenkaan kanssa ei ole ollut ongelmia. En nyt kuitenkaan täysin varauksetta suosittele tubeless-käyttöön.



Hieman teknisiä tietoja:

1. Runko ja keula

Runko:            Ritchey SwissCross Disc 55cm
Etuhaarukka:         Ritchey WCS Carbon Disc Cross

2. Voimansiirto

Kahvat:             Shimano Ultegra 6800 11sp
Takavaihtaja:         Shimano Ultegra 6800 11sp
Takavaihtajan rissat:    KCNC Ultra Light 11t
Keskiö:             Shimano Dura Ace SM-BB9000 BSA
Kammet:             Shimano Ultegra 6800
Kammenpultti:        Reset Racing Center Bolt HTII M20
Eturatas:             Wolftooth Oval N/W 110BCD 40t
Rattaanpultit:         Wolftooth alumiini
Takapakka:         Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-32
Ketju:             Shimano Ultegra 6800 11sp
Vaijerit:             Jagwire Road Pro XL L3
Polkimet:            Crank Brothers Eggbeater 2

3. Jarrut

Jarrut:             Avid BB7 Road SL
Jarrulevyt:         Avid HSX 160mm 6-bolt

4. Kiekot ja renkaat

Kiekkosetti:        DT Swiss X1900 Spline 29
Pikalinkut:         Mavic QR titaani
Eturengas:        Challenge Grifo Cross Open 700x33C PPS
Takarengas:        Challenge Chicane Cross Open 700x33C PPS

5. Putkiosat

Ohjaustanko:         Ritchey WCS Road Logic II (400mm/125mm/72mm)
Ohjainkannatin:     Ritchey WCS C220 6° 100 mm
Ohjainlaakeri:         Ritchey WCS
Satulatolppa:         Ritchey WCS Carbon Link Flexlogic 27,2 x 350 mm
Satula:             Tune KommVor+
Tankonauha:         Lizard Skins DSP Race 1,8mm

Paino kalavaa'alla 9,09 kg

No laitetaan vielä yksi kuva. On se kiva  :Cool:

----------


## Tonik

On kyllä komia Ritchey, komiassa ympäristössä tuassa yllä! 😍 
Pannaas tämmöne fiilistelykuva vähän viälä vaiheessa olevasta Marinin reuhkasta! 😅 Sanokaas pitäskö hinkata nua tarrat pois vai antaako olla..


Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## SamiMerilohi

LJL:llä tyylikäs ja selvästi ajatuksen kanssa kasattu pyörä. Olipa myös mukava lukea tällaista useamman kuvan ja lauseen mittaista esittelyä, näitä lisää! Tykkäsin siitäkin, että osien listauksen lisäksi kerroit, miksi olit valinnut juuri ne.

----------


## CamoN

> Ridley SwissCross



Uusia kahvakumeja saa kaupasta. Kannattaa vaihtaa kun kerkiää, uusi kumi on aika paljon mukavampi käteen sellaiseen vanhaan kulahtaneeseen verrattuna.

Mitenkäs muuten nuo KCNC:n rissat, Bike-Components.de:stä katselin muutamaa mallia ja ainakin niissä tuotetiedoissa lupailtiin yhteensopivuutta vain SRAM X0/Force/Red. Vaatiko Ultegraan naittaminen jotain kikkailua?

ps. SLAM DAT STEM!

----------


## LJL

6800 Ultegraan käy suoraan noi perusrissat ilman säätöjä. Stemmi on jo slämmätty ja kaksi spaceria alla, en kaipaa matalampaa krossariin

----------


## petjala

LJL:n Ritsaan: 
  -Jarruputkijuntturityökalullakos emäputken alapään laajensit? (vinhan näköinen noin toteutettuna teräsrunko *peuk*)
  -Muutenkin ankean oloinen laite, häpeä hyvä mies! (tää ois vähän kateellinen)

----------


## huotah

Huh huh, LJL:llä tod hieno Ritchey.

----------


## Mihail

On kyllä hyvän näköinen, mutta tuolta silmäilin orkkiskeulaa niin olisi se sillä vielä parempi.

----------


## LJL

> On kyllä hyvän näköinen, mutta tuolta silmäilin orkkiskeulaa niin olisi se sillä vielä parempi.



Niin... Sille on omat syynsä miksi sitä ei nyt ole  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## huotah

Pientä virittelyä sitten viime kerran.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ylikuntomiähellä on hieno Ritsi!

----------


## Mihail

> Niin... Sille on omat syynsä miksi sitä ei nyt ole



Voin vaan kuvitella sen hetken, kun peruuttamaton oli tapahtunut.

----------


## kuovipolku

> On kyllä hyvän näköinen, mutta tuolta silmäilin orkkiskeulaa niin olisi se sillä vielä parempi.



Älä nyt kaiva toisen haavaa! Se olisi ollut snadisti erilainen mutta tokkopa parempi. Ihan riittävän tasapainoinen kokonaisuus noinkin. Ja crossarissa pienempikin droppi voi olla tyylikäs.

----------


## Iglumies

Hiomatahnalla ja autovahalla saa ylikuntomies keulansa kiiltäväksi.

----------


## LJL

> Älä nyt kaiva toisen haavaa! Se olisi ollut snadisti erilainen mutta tokkopa parempi. Ihan riittävän tasapainoinen kokonaisuus noinkin. Ja crossarissa pienempikin droppi voi olla tyylikäs.



Kyllä haavat on onneksi parantuneet jo, vaikka se tietty hetki ei kyllä kuulunut fillariharrastuksen parissa niihin parhaimpiin  :Hymy:  Olen itse samaa mieltä että SwissCrossin oma haarukka olisi esteettisesti ollut parempi, mutta kokoonpanon erilaisuus on se mikä tuossa irtokeulassa tavallaan on parempaa. Tai ei varmaan hirveän montaa samanlaista setuppia ole maailmallakaan. Comme si comme sa.

Voi olla että yhden prikan siirrän stemmin alta vielä päälle, stemmi tosiaan on jo (tietenkin) miinuskulmassa vaikka sitä ei epätasaisella alustalla otetuista kuvista heti huomaa. Ei siinä muuten mitään mutta meinaa poluilla olla vähän kiikkerä tunnelma jos on liikaa droppia.

----------


## Blackborow

On kyllä komia Ritchey eikä ihan mahdottoman painavakaan.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Niin... Sille on omat syynsä miksi sitä ei nyt ole



En ihan tällä syönnillä niele sitä, etteikö okrkkiskeulasta sais vielä soivaa peliä...luin jostain, oisko ollu peräti fillarifoorum, mitä sille kävi  :No huh!: 
Hieno peli! 

Sant:in postaus; 
Siellähän Kulmakurussa on ollu varsinaiset pyörien vilmausviikot :Hymy:

----------


## Jonttu.

> Teräskrossariprojekti valmistui pienten viivästysten jälkeen, joten on aika laittaa muutamia kuvia. En yksikertaisesti löytänyt Kivenlahden kallioilta mitään hyvää kuvauspaikkaa, paitsi ehkä yhden, jossa oli taustalla sellainen kertakäyttöinen hiiligrilli. Otin sen käteen siirtääkseni muualle, mutta se olikin tulikuuma ja näpit paloi. Joten alkoi ottaa päähän, heitin pyörän puuta vasten, otin pari kuvaa ja lähdin pois. 
> 
> Kun ei yleensä tule paljon asiaa kirjoiteltua, niin laitetaan useampia kuvia kun niitä kerrankin on.




Miten olet saanut nuo DT Swissin M1900 kiekot toimimaan 11 lehtisen ultegran kanssa? Eikö 11 lehtinen maantiepakka vaadi jonkun leveämmän vapaarattaan?

----------


## LJL

> Miten olet saanut nuo DT Swissin M1900 kiekot toimimaan 11 lehtisen ultegran kanssa? Eikö 11 lehtinen maantiepakka vaadi jonkun leveämmän vapaarattaan?



Ei ole tarvinnut tehdä mitään, siinä on DT Swissin vapaaratas joka käy Shimanon 10/11sp pakalle

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ylikuntomiähellä on hieno Ritsi!



Sehr erotisch.

----------


## TemMeke

> Ultegran kahvat olivat tulleet ikävän liukkaiksi ajan myötä (saako noita kumeja muuten jostain erikseen?)



Saa, kaikissa sateenkaaren väreissä, hae iiPeistä "ultegra hood cover", ni löytynee sopivat.  :Hymy: 
(saa kyllä orkkiksenakin Shimanon pussissa, varmaan aikalailla jokasesta fillarikaupasta viimeistään tilaamalla)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Jaahas LJL saanut Ritcheyn valmiiksi. Hienon näköinen peli. Tuo Ritcheyn runko on sen näköinen että siitä pystyisi rakentamaan erillaisilla kombinaatioilla hienon pelin.

----------


## TrailRider

> Takavaihtaja:         Shimano Ultegra 6800



Makea pyörä LJL!
Tuosta vaihtajasta olisin kysynyt kun itsellä vähän samankaltaista projektia pukkaa. Kuinka paljon kovassa rynkytyksessä ketjut hakkaavat runkoon tuolla kytkimettömällä maantievaihtajalla?

----------


## LJL

> Jaahas LJL saanut Ritcheyn valmiiksi. Hienon näköinen peli. Tuo Ritcheyn runko on sen näköinen että siitä pystyisi rakentamaan erillaisilla kombinaatioilla hienon pelin.



Kiitos! Juu näin on, sekin tuossa on viehättävää että runko on ikään kuin perusfillari ja sitä voi sitten maustaa omaan tyyliin. Oma tyylini on ehkä semmoinen leppoisan urheilullinen, erotiikkaa vaalien. Itselleni tuo on kuitenkin pääasiassa työmatkapyörä.





> Makea pyörä LJL!
> Tuosta vaihtajasta olisin kysynyt kun itsellä vähän samankaltaista projektia pukkaa. Kuinka paljon kovassa rynkytyksessä ketjut hakkaavat runkoon tuolla kytkimettömällä maantievaihtajalla?



Yllättävän vähän hakkaa, joskin pahimmat kivikkorynkytykset on vielä kokeilematta ilmenneiden tubeless-ongelmien (Jack OjaBauer pääsee nyt sivaltamaan!  :Leveä hymy: ) takia. Koko homma kyllä perustuu tuohon Wolftoothin eturattaaseen, eli ilman ketjuohjuria pärjää varmasti, ainakin niin kauan kuin ratas jaksaa klemmata ketjua riittävän lujasti. Eli tähän astisilla mittavilla 100km kokemuksilla voin suositella kytkimetön takavaihtajaa + n/w-eturatasta.

----------


## Antza44

> Pientä virittelyä sitten viime kerran.



Hienolta näyttää. Itsellä vastaava isä-ukon vanha tumman sininen Road Master tulossa taas ajoon noin 25V varastossa olon jälkeen. Orkkis 2x6 vaihteistokin kunnossa vielä. Laakerit kaipaa kiristelyä. Uudet kumit joutuu koe-ajon jälkeen hommaamaan. 4000 mietin itsekkin, mutta sitten löysin grand prix classic kumit ja ne kalvaa mieltä. On meinaan aikas sama tyyli, kuin orkkiksissa. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...8097/wg_id-246 .Kai noi pikkasen huonommin rulla, kuin 4000, mutta hyvä kumi pitäisi tuokin olla.

Sinullakin taitaa olla pyörä orkkis osilla kumeja lukuun ottamatta?

----------


## Kemizti

Käyttörassi sai lukittavan rokspoxin nokalle satunnaisia polkueksyilyitä silmälläpitäen..

----------


## huotah

> Hienolta näyttää. Itsellä vastaava isä-ukon vanha tumman sininen Road Master tulossa taas ajoon noin 25V varastossa olon jälkeen. Orkkis 2x6 vaihteistokin kunnossa vielä. Laakerit kaipaa kiristelyä. Uudet kumit joutuu koe-ajon jälkeen hommaamaan. 4000 mietin itsekkin, mutta sitten löysin grand prix classic kumit ja ne kalvaa mieltä. On meinaan aikas sama tyyli, kuin orkkiksissa. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...8097/wg_id-246 .Kai noi pikkasen huonommin rulla, kuin 4000, mutta hyvä kumi pitäisi tuokin olla.
> 
> Sinullakin taitaa olla pyörä orkkis osilla kumeja lukuun ottamatta?



Fillari on ollut minulla pari vuotta ja on ymmärtääkseni alkuperäiskunnossa. Osasarja on Suntour aRX, jarrut Dia-Compe, kiekot Araya. Itse en ole tehnyt pyörään muuta kuin uusinut tankonauhan ja renkaat siirsin maantiepyörästä. Nuo GP Classicit olisi ainakin vähän enemmän "period correct" kuin nelitonniset. En tiedä millä renkailla (tai kiekoilla) näitä on aikanaan toimitettu, omassani oli päällä aikansa eläneet keltakylkiset Michelinit.

----------


## Antza44

^Ok. Postaan kuvan omasta jahka se on koe-ajo kunnossa.

----------


## juu-zo

Sen verran paljon tekstiä tälläkin sivulla, että spämmätään vielä pari exceedin kuvaa.

----------


## AliasMikke

On One Codeine 29" Trail&Enduro menopeli
Ragley Bagger 288 Commuter&fitness Tykki.

Kaikki kodikkaasti kotikolossaan  :Vink:

----------


## Marsusram

> Sen verran paljon tekstiä tälläkin sivulla, että spämmätään vielä pari exceedin kuvaa.



No nyt on sen verran nopean näkönen peli että ei voi selittää että olisi vauhti pyörästä kiinni!

----------


## raparipo

Ritchey on kyllä hieno!  :Cool: 

En muista olenko tämän kuvan laittanut jo aiemmin?
Nishiki Trim Master 1979 sinkula: 



Ja juuri äsken otettu kuva Genesiksestä:

----------


## Fab

> Laitetaan tänne nyt, kun kerrankin sattu olemaan kiekot samaa paria, ja kuvauspaikkakin tommonen pyörän kaltainen risukko...







> Kulmakurun molemmin puolin oli kyllä melko mukavaa polkua...



Ei kahta ilman kolmatta. Sattuvasti tämän Kulmakurulla olevan Sparkin taustalla on maisemien lisäksi hieno tarina. Usko sorvasi -08 Sparkkiin uuden sielun (linkun akselin) reilu vuosi sitten ja elämä jatkuu. Kiitos Uskolle ja anteeksi kuvapoliiseille.

----------


## kauris

Makea kuva tuo kuva Genesiksestä. Olen vähän miettinyt josko just tuosta rungosta kasaisi vaimolle pyörän mutta väri on vähän mietityttänyt. Tuossa ympäristössä se ainakin näyttää loistavalta.

----------


## spetke75

29" Canyon Nerve AL 8.9 vm.2016. 1x11 voimansiirrolla ja hissitolpalla. Renkaat videolla vielä originaalit, mutta vaihtuivat jo Racing Ralpheihin. Tykkään!

----------


## Jonttu.

> 29" Canyon Nerve AL 8.9 vm.2016. 1x11 voimansiirrolla ja hissitolpalla. Renkaat videolla vielä originaalit, mutta vaihtuivat jo Racing Ralpheihin. Tykkään!



Onnistuiko tuon XT:n 1x11 eturattaan vaihto suoraa samoihin kampiin 3x11 kanssa vai vaihdoitko kammet kokonaan?

----------


## spetke75

> Onnistuiko tuon XT:n 1x11 eturattaan vaihto suoraa samoihin kampiin 3x11 kanssa vai vaihdoitko kammet kokonaan?



Juu, kammet piti vaihtaa kokonaan. 3x kampisarjaan ei saa kuin hirveällä modaamisella rakennettua 1x. 1x kammet ovat myös 2x yhteensopivat eli siinä on varaa pelailla jos tarvii sellaista.

----------


## yannara



----------


## Tonik

Hualtohommat meneillään?^

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Yarzan

Otos eräältä iltalenkiltä

----------


## JackOja

Otos eräältä lenkiltä

----------


## nopsako

> Sen verran paljon tekstiä tälläkin sivulla, että spämmätään vielä pari exceedin kuvaa.



Nyt on karkkia ja pakko olla hätänen kulkemaan!! Tykkään

----------


## LJL

> Otos eräältä lenkiltä



Otos näy ei

----------


## Tonik

Otos tänpäivän kauppareissulta.. 😏


Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## JackOja

> Otos näy ei



Jaa.. no pitääpä korjata tilanne illemmalla. TT:lla hankala viilailla linkkejä. Itse näen kuvan.

Mut onneksi sun sikahienon Ritsin kuvat näkyy. Puhelin on kuolassa.

----------


## LJL

> Puhelin on kuolassa.



Ojennan virtuaalisia puhdistusliinoja, kas tässä

----------


## Tonik

Tapatalkillahan kuvien lisääminen onnistuu jo itessään?

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Otos eräältä lenkiltä



Eipä näy mullekkaan.  Taitaa olla näitä nyky-googlen linkkejä, jokta mätänee hetkessä estäen hotlinkkaamisen.

----------


## JackOja

> Tapatalkillahan kuvien lisääminen onnistuu jo itessään?



...jos on rekisteröitynyt käyttäjä.

----------


## Tonik

Juujuu mää kun tätä tapatalkkia rupesin käyttää nii ymmärsin, että rekisteröityminen on pakollinen toimenpide..

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## kaakku

Asia lienee korjattu koska minulle näkyy titamiiniä.

----------


## N-Man

Eilen kaupasta haettu Cube Reaction GTC SL vielä varsin alkuperäisessä asussa. Vähän lisää hiilikuituista osaa olisi vielä suunnitteilla...

----------


## 8 1/2

Naisväen kulkupeli

----------


## Tonik

> Eilen kaupasta haettu Cube Reaction GTC SL vielä varsin alkuperäisessä asussa. Vähän lisää hiilikuituista osaa olisi vielä suunnitteilla...



Tuohon ku jostai töräytät vaijereiden, pullotelineen jne. värisen satulatolpan pannnan ja gripit nii tulee aika muhevat värispeksaukset  



Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## N-Man

> Tuohon ku jostai töräytät vaijereiden, pullotelineen jne. värisen satulatolpan pannnan ja gripit nii tulee aika muhevat värispeksaukset  
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista



Juu, täytyy laittaa etsintään. En ole tosin vielä osannut oikein päättää onko tuo neonkeltainen tehosteväri erittäin hieno vai harvinaisen mauton

----------


## Tonik

Kyllähän tua neonkeltainen taitaa olla yks niistä puhkikulutetuimmista tehosteväreistä kautta aikain, mutta mielestäni ainakin natsaa tohon mustaan hyvin! 

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Lyijy

Vanha rouva tuunattuna kisakuntoon.

----------


## oppes

^ Utelias kyselee: Paljonkos tuollaisella on painoa (poislukien juomapullot ja satulalaukut)?

----------


## Lyijy

Tuo on vanha caad8 alurunko ilman mitään keventelyosia (hiilaritankoa lukuunottamatta), painaahan se mutta painaa kuskikin... en ole pyörää koskaan punninnut eikä oikein ole sopivaa vaakaakaan.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilisen kurakelin jälkeen piti pestä työmatkarassi ja hommata kokonaiset 18€ maksaneet lokarit. Eipä tohon kummempia saa, kun haluaa ajaa isoilla kumeilla, mutta ehkä noi estää totaalisen paskaantumisen mikä eilen tapahtui. Ei jaksa joka päivä pestä kaikkia vaatteita ja reppua. Syksy sieltä kuitenkin on tulossa, joten parempi varautua sateisiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Miha

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb13794799/p5pb13794799.jpg

Dedacciai Atleta 2015, Campagnolo Super Record 11s, Campagnolo Bora One 2016

----------


## Kemizti

No nyt on tollanen..

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Radonissa uutta palikkaa: Rockshox XC32 Solo Air -keula ja Blackspire 30t eturatas. Ai niin ja Shimanon M520 lukkopolkimet.

Painoa oli uutena neljätoista pilkku paljon, nyt varmaan kakstoista pilkku paljon.

----------


## alteregoni

> No nyt on tollanen..



Iso peuqqu! Nyt on sitte kaks keltasta Paalua!

----------


## msh

Kun nyt viimein selvitin kuvien lisäämisen salat, niin täältä pesee:


Surly Disc Trucker, 62 cm, Ruotsin länsirannikolla 5/15. Kuvan jälkeen stemmi pidentynyt ja kulma loiventunut, ja rinkuloita sen alta hävinnyt kuvan jälkeen. Oli ns selkävaivaisen säädöissä, ja suunniteltua matkaa ei noin vaan peruta.

On-One Pickenflick, XL, toimittaa CC/GG:n virkaa.

Salsa BG, XL, kuvan jälkeen ->tubeless-> isompaa takapakkaa->lukkopolkimet.

Hyviä kilometrejä kaikille!

----------


## nopsako

"Rotta" aka budjettimaasturi sai uudet kiekot. Paino polkimilla, satulalaukulla, pumpulla ja pullotelineellä 11kg.

----------


## Sambolo

Budjettiprojekti saanu uuen keulan, levyjarrut eteen ja stemmi vaihtunut(ei kuvassa). Vielä pitäs ainaki takakiekko ja siihe levarit, renkaat, ja satula vaihtaa sekä poistaa etuvaihteet.

----------


## Hääppönen

msh:n setti varsin toimiva peruskokonaisuus. Happi kylläkin meinasi loppua, ennenkuin ehdin lukea Truckerin tekstin. On kyllä aika katsojan veret seisauttava ohjaamo tuossa kuvassa.

----------


## msh

> msh:n setti varsin toimiva peruskokonaisuus. Happi kylläkin meinasi loppua, ennenkuin ehdin lukea Truckerin tekstin. On kyllä aika katsojan veret seisauttava ohjaamo tuossa kuvassa.



Juu, pyydän anteeksi mahdolliset eri juomista pilalle menneet pöytäliinat ja täyttyneet keuhkoputket, sydänten hetkelliset pysähdykset ja mahdolliset lisälyönnit, sekä aiheuttamiani vauvoja herättäneet huudahdukset. Otin tietoisen riskin.

----------


## oil

Retki-Trekki retkellä. Mukava peli ajaa kuormattuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonii

Farley sai uuden kaverin tänään.

----------


## shitmonkey

^^ Retki-Trekki on miellyttävän utilitaarinen.

----------


## shitmonkey

*Bianchi Infinito 2010*. Uskollinen hevonen  :Sarkastinen: .



*Giant Trance X 29er 2014*. Polkujurnuttaja.

----------


## Keevo

Kona unit 2015 1x10 Zee. Juuri tulleena parin tunnin metsärevittelystä. kivaa oli. uusi XTR keskiölaakeri ei äännä niinkun alkuperäinen fsa megaexxo. kestihän about vuoden ajot. Toki takuuseekin olis voinu viiä mut kivempi oli vaihtaa laadukkaampaa palaa.

----------


## Jman

Felt sai levyn taakse.

----------


## J T K

> **Juliana**
> Naisväen kulkupeli



Naisväki on taatusti tyytyväinen o/

----------


## PedroK

Trekki sai Wigglen erikoistarjouksesta joustoa keulalle. Entisenä jousituksen vastustajana joudun perumaan puheeni ja kehumaan kyseistä tuotetta.

----------


## kauris

Uusin tulokas talouteen. Väri ei ole oikeasti tuollainen, vaan kameraan millään tarttumaton about neon oranssin punainen.

----------


## sisurisampsa

> Kona unit 2015 1x10 Zee. Juuri tulleena parin tunnin metsärevittelystä. kivaa oli. uusi XTR keskiölaakeri ei äännä niinkun alkuperäinen fsa megaexxo. kestihän about vuoden ajot. Toki takuuseekin olis voinu viiä mut kivempi oli vaihtaa laadukkaampaa palaa.



Takuuseen vuoden vanha keskiölaakeri? Hyvät naurut ainaki sain.

----------


## Keevo

> Takuuseen vuoden vanha keskiölaakeri? Hyvät naurut ainaki sain.



No joo, tarkemmin ajatellen se on varmasti kuluva osa joka takuuseen ei kuulu. Elä huoli sielti, en tosiaankaan ajatellut sitä takuuseen laittaa vaan vaihdoin itse osan  :Hymy:  Hyvä että hauskuutti.

----------


## Tonii

Tämmösellä kokoonpanolla mennään. Farley, stache, slash.

----------


## shitmonkey

Cannondale viehättää.

----------


## JohannesP

Kauriin Cannari näyttää hyvältä varsinkin tuolla värillä.

----------


## Jman

Upea Cännäri! Kirkkaita värejä saisi kyllä tulla enemmänkin ja useammalle merkille.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Uusin tulokas talouteen. Väri ei ole oikeasti tuollainen, vaan kameraan millään tarttumaton about neon oranssin punainen.



Jos se on sama maalaus/pintakäsittely kuin esim Supersix Evossa, niin eikö se myös "oikeasti" ole vähän kameleontinomainen eli näyttää valon suunnasta ja määrästä riippuen ihmissilmällle joskus enemmän punaiselle, joskus enemmän oranssille ja/tai enemmän tai vähemmän neonsävyiselle?

Oli miten oli, Cannondale osaa tuommoisen suhteellisen "perinteisen" muotoilun lähes suorine putkineen. Kiekot ovat kuitenkin tainneet maksaa yhtä paljon kuin muu pyörä (mikä voi varmasti olla varsin fiksu budjetinkäyttötapa).

----------


## noniinno

Sorateiden virtuoosi.

----------


## N-Man

Tyylikkään retro olemus tuossa vaikka siinä ei sinällään mitään vanhanaikaista olekaan. Tykkään

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Sorateiden virtuoosi.



Onkos tuossa Shimanon uusi 1x11 SLX osasarja? Miten toimii?

----------


## noniinno

Tuossa ei ole muuta SLX:ää kuin kammet ja ratas. Ajelen nuo vanhat osat talvella ja ensi kesäksi sitten uutta voimansiirtoa.

----------


## Antza44

> Sorateiden virtuoosi.



Mikä tuo runko on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Koska olen kommentoinut joskus ihaillen, joskus hieman salaa pilkatenkin muiden pyöriä, lienee reilua että laitan edes kerran omat pyöräni arvostelun kohteeksi. Muutenhan niissä ei ole mitään kuvaamisen tai esittelemisen arvoista, ei ainuttakaan persoonallista esteettistä tai teknistä ominaisuutta tai ratkaisua tai edes erityistä osaa joka poikkeaisi tavanomaisesta ja joka olisi mitenkään huomionarvoinen. Tai onhan niissä kaikissa semmoiset kummalliset satulat jotka olen itse valinnut.

Gir's G-Star Equipe. Vanhempi maantiepyörä. Runko, tanko (Ritchey Logic) ja jarrut (Rival Force) ostettu lenkkikaverilta, 10-vaihteinen Ultegra hankittu Oscarilta alesta, RS80-kiekot samasta paikasta. Vuosimalli lienee 2007. Toimii nykyään sadekelin pyöränä, varapyöränä ja traineripyöränä. Isompi eturatas vaihtunut pykälän pienemmäksi eli52-hampaiseksi. Satula SQlab 611 Team. 





Gir's G-Crosser. Nimellisesti cyclocrosspyörä, mutta todellisuudessa ulkoilutie-, hiekkatie-, soratie- ja talvimaantiepyörä. Oscarin vanhentuneena mallina ja koeajokappaleena myymä pyörä. Vuosimalli kai 2010. Alunperin täysin Ultegra 6700, loppuunajetut eturattaat vaihdettiin käyttöä ajatellen vähemmän hyviin. Tankonauhassa ja toisessa pullotelineessä vähän piristystä mustaan pyörään. Satulatolpaksi on vaihtunut käytettynä hankittu FSA SL-K. Satula Selle SMP Forma.




Canyon Aeroad CF. Uudempi maantiepyörä, ostettu tänä kesänä lenkkikaverilta. 6770 Di2 eli sähkövaihteet 10-vaihteisena. Mavicin vapaarattaista lähtee kiva ääni, mutta voisin ensi kaudeksi ajatella myös uusia aerompia kiekkoja. Kompaktirattaat ehkä vaihtuvat joskus tulevaisuudessa midcompacteihin. Vuosimalli 2013 (eli ennen täysuusiutumista) mutta kelpaa mulle mainiosti. Satula ISM Adamo Prologue.





Satulakorkeus on efektiivisesti kaikissa sama, droppi kyllä hieman  vaihtelee. Satulat ovat myös vaakatasossa siltä kohtaa missä tosiasiassa  istun.

#sillysaddles #poorphotography #nothingthatwouldmakeyoureyesglisten #stopdreamingofslammingthatstem

----------


## huotah

> Uusin tulokas talouteen. Väri ei ole oikeasti tuollainen, vaan kameraan millään tarttumaton about neon oranssin punainen.



Hieno! Käyttäjäraporttia foorumille, kiitos.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Kauriin Cannari näyttää hyvältä varsinkin tuolla värillä.



Juurikin samaa mieltä!

----------


## noniinno

> Mikä tuo runko on?



Marin Muirwoods 29

----------


## kauris

Kiitos kommenteista. Cannari on nyt parin lenkin perusteella tuntunut kyllä hyvältä. Jopa tärinänsuodatus on parempi kuin edellisessä Colnagon cx zerossa, joka on kuitenkin nimenomaan epätasaiselle alustalle suunnitetu kuiturunko. Ajoasento on nykyisillä säädöillä hyvin lähelle sama ja tuntuma kaarteissa myös omaan makuun edelleen sopiva eli ei liian terävä mutta ei liian junamainenkaan. Putkelta ylämäkeen polkiessa en ainakaan omilla voimilla havaitse minkäänlaista notkumista ja kaikki toimii siis hienosti. Olen tyytyväinen. Ja siihen väriin myös alkushokin jälkeen  :Hymy: 
Väri tosiaan tuntuu näyttävän eri valossa eri sävyiseltä. Ja manuaalissa kerrottiin, että nämä neon-värit muuttuu vuosien myötä eli varmistelivat toisin sanoen sitä, että värin haalistuminen ei kuulu takuun piiriin  :Hymy: 

Painoa on rungon osalta alumiinisessa Cannarissa kuituiseen Colnagoon verrattuna parikymmentä grammaa enemmän. Kokonaisuudessa muutama sata gramma lisäpainoa tulee myös noista Ultegroista (vrt. Campagnolon Record). Henkilövaa'alla painoa nyt kaikkine polkimineen, telineineen, mittariantureineen jne. 7,4 kg. Hintakin on toki aivan toinen.
Ja n. 150 grammaa lähtee vielä ajokauden loputtua, kun vaihdan alkuperäisen ohjaustangon tilalle kuituisen.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Uusin tulokas talouteen. Väri ei ole oikeasti tuollainen, vaan kameraan millään tarttumaton about neon oranssin punainen.



Kuka sanoi että alumiini ei voi olla aivan perkeleen nopean näköinen. Upeaa, että Cannondale, GT ja Trek ovat jatkaneet alumiinirunkojen kehitystä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

^uuh orkkis-Flite ja kunniotusta herättävä kokonaisuus.

----------


## fiber

Jos laitettaisiin "stealth"-tyyppinen peruspyörä tänne väliin, niin ketjussa esitellyt huippumankelit näyttävät entistäkin paremmilta.
Eli harmaa saksalainen arkikäyttöön. Niin perus, että jää toivottavasti varkaiden fillaritutkan näkymättömiin. Tässä kuvassa ajoasento vielä säätämättä.

----------


## Iglumies

Tässä peruspyörässä alkaa olemaan säädöt kohdallaan. 



Kuskia pitäisi vielä vähän keventää.

----------


## Tonik

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## fiber

> Tässä peruspyörässä



Yhden "peruspyörä" olisi toiselle toivefillari...

----------


## Tonik

Yhdyn fiberiin ja totean: ne on juuri ne pienet kuuluisat erot..

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Khyron

Erilaista lähtökohtaa pyöräilyyn aikaisemmista kuvista päätellen, kuva viime joululta :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Lenkille lähdössä



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

> Kuskia pitäisi vielä vähän keventää.



Nostetaas uuwelle sivulle ku on vaan niiin pähee.

Oon ton tyypannu pariin otteeseen ja ei ollenkaan huono unelmoitava, sanoisin. Kiihtyy niin ettei pareesta väliä, teknisempikin setti menee jos pokkaa pitää vauhtia. Sileemmällä pääsee hengenvaarallisen lujjaa.

----------


## larppa

Paljon on foorumilta vuosien varrella haettu tietoutta oman kaluston rakentamiseen, joten lienee kohtuullista esitellä mitä on saanut aikaiseksi. Meikäläinen käyttää pyöriä, eikä puunaa niitä, joten pieni määrä kuraa on aina paikallaan.

Arkipyörän virkaa toimittaamiellyttävä teräsraami Haro Mary SS, josta alkuperäistä on jäljellä runko, keskiö+kammet, satula ja ohjainlaakeri. Sinkulointi ei ollut se juttu lapsia kärryssä vetäessä, joten voimansiirto on 1x9 Sram Attack gripparilla ja Shimano LX vaihtajalla. Kiekkoina pyörii aikanaa Saksan alelaarista bongatut Mavic:n perus kehät XT:n navoilla. Ranteita hellii On-One Fleegle Pro, 15 asteen back sweepillä. Alkuperäinen teräshaarukka ei miellyttänyt ja nyt tilalla on eXoticin kuitua. Jarrut on päivitetty fillaritorilöydön myötä Avid BB7:aan. Kilometrit liikkuvat jossain 11tkm paremmalla puolella. Raami on kokoa M/18", eli tällaiselle 184cm ja inseam 90cm ehkä hieman rajoilla, mutta tällä mennään toistaiseksi.



Kotimaastoissa Espoon keskuspuistossa pyörältä vaaditaan kestävyyttä. Silloin valintani on Transition TransAM 29, L-koko. Kasauksessa punainen lanka on ollut käytettävyydessä ja yhtenäisissä osavalinnoissa perheen muiden fillareiden kanssa. Joustoista vastaa 140mm Pike rct3. Käytettynä ostettujen alkuperäsiten kiekkojen porsittua piti kasata pikavauhdilla jotain kestävämpää, joten nyt alla pyörii DTswiss EX471 kehät Novatecin navoilla. Tämä on ensimmäinen pyörä, jossa uskalsin loikata 9spd voimansiirrosta 10 leiriin, jotta sain käyttöön hieman laajemman skaalan. Pysäytys tapahtuu SLX-jarruilla, joihin molemmat päät kertaalleen reklamoituani olen tyytyväinen. Käynnissä on Reverbin kestokoe, josko tiivisteet kestäisivät käyttöä, kunhan pyörää ei nosta satulasta.



Koska taustat johtavat Tampereelle ja enemmän marathon henkiseen ajoon, on niitä päiviä varten tallissa Pivot LES 29, L-koko. Aikaisempaan pyöräkalustoon ja alumiinisiin runkoihin tottuneena täytyy kyllä joka lenkillä ihailla kuituraamin pystysuuntaista joustavuutta. Tämä projekti piti toteuttaa vaihtamalla osat vanhasta kihnuttimesta, mutta osa toisensa jälkeen on sittemmin jouduttu päivittämään. Raamin päivitys toi nimittäin sen verran vauhtia röykkyihin, että tavallinen vaihtaja ei pitänyt enää ketjuja paikallaan, joten osasarja (jarrut ja voimansiirto) on nyt läpeensä XT:tä. Vain eturatas on halpa kiinalainen Doval aivan liian rankalla ovaalilla, mutta ajetaan nyt se kuitenkin loppuun. Raamihan ottaisi vastaan jopa 120mm keulan, mutta kun edellisessä pyörässä sattui olemaan 100mm Reba, en sitä ole lähtenyt venyttämään. Edellisen pyörän Crest kehät tuntuivat auttamatta löysiltä uuden jämäkän rungon kanssa, joten tilalle kasautui Nextien asymmetriset kuitukehät Stanin 3.30 Ti navoilla ja DT comp pinnoilla 2-ristiin. Ohjaustanko etsii vielä muotoaan. Tähän asti kiinni on ollut On-One OG hurjalla 25 asteen taivutuksella. Nyt kiinni oleva noname low-riser perus 9 asteen back sweepillä tuntuu hieman laimealta, joten noin 15 asteen kuitutanko olisi tavoitteena. Koska joku kuitenkin kysyy, ei pyörä ole käynyt vaa'alla. Raami ei ole kisakevyt xc, vaan ennemminkin all-day-long trail, joten jossain 10kg kantturoissa liikuttaneen.



Jämäosat on sitten ripustettu tähän entiseen xc/marathon raamiin On-One Scandal 29, 19". Hieman asentoa säätämällä syntyi kankeasti kääntyvä pump track fillari. Keula on On-Onen täyshiilari. Kiekot peräisin Ensimmäisen kuvan Harosta, kuten myös satulatolppa ja jarrulevyt. Ketjunkiristäjä vaihderunkoon syntyi kätevästi siipeensä saaneesta takavaihtajasta hieman rautasahaa käyttämällä. Tarpeen tullen satula ylös ja tälläkin polkaisee talvisen metsälenkin, kun alle vaihtuvat nastat liukkautta torjumaan siihen 34-20 välitys ja flätit sopivat mainiosti. Vielä kun saisi tuohon toimivat jarrut. Noissa vanhoissa Shimanon 666 SLX:ssä kun tuppaa satulat vuotamaan ja tuloksena on pelkkää ulinaa.

----------


## jaksu

*BMC TE01 XT* saapui Toni&Toni kautta perjantaina pikapakettina. 

Speksit

Varsin toimivan tuntuinen tuo BMC:n softtail ratkaisu. Tällä hetkellä paikallaan on pehmein kolmesta elastomeeristä.

----------


## kmw

Nyt on hyvää settiä!

----------


## Jukahia

Möhkö

----------


## mikael88

Nishiki Trekking master 2015

----------


## Tonik

Larpan pyäräarsenaali on kans jotain niin kadehdittavaa.. Kelpais!

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Tonik

Ysäriveljet pääs ensi kertaa yhteiskuvaan!  

EDIT. Elkees sitten sanoko mitään kumien mahdollisesta huonokuntoisuudesta..

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Möhkö



Tässä on moni asia niiiiiin kohdallaan! Mm. värisävy.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Larpalla kyllä kuumottava kvartetti, olkoonkin että en pumppiksista mitään ymmärrä. Myös Jukahian täpöfätti on hieno.

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sähköläski

https://goo.gl/photos/7RVCqg8DFrKcXH7b8



Vaihdoin renkaat, hyvin rullaa.

..jaahas, google photos temppuilee..

----------


## JohannesP

Laitetaan nyt omatkin pyörät esille ettei tuu pelkästään muiden arvosteltua.

Ensimmäinen maantiepyörä. Cervelo S2 vm 2012. Kahvat Sram 10sp Rival, muuten osat Force22. Hieman joutuu kikkailemaan noiden 10sp kahvojen kanssa 11sp takavaihtajalla, kun vetosuhde aavistuksen erilainen. Kiekot FFWD F6R. Paino ilman mitään erikoisia osia aikalailla tasan 7kg. Sain veljen aloitettua maantiepyöräilyn tällä pyörällä tänä kesänä joten itse ei tule tällä pahemmin ajettua. Pahoittelen huonoa kuvaa...



Canyon Inflite 9.0 vm 2015. Satula vaihtunut Rotoriin, stemmi 110mm Ritchey WCS mistä poistettu maalit ja renkaat 38mm (40mm vanteella) Challenge Gravel Grinder. Lähinnä hiekkateitä tulee ajettua niin rullaa kivasti ja asfalttisiirtymillä todella mukavat. Oikeat cycloajot jääneet vähemmälle. Muuten originaalissa kunnossa Ultegralla ja hydraulisilla jarruilla. Paino 9,1kg



Nykyinen maantiepyörä hieman harvinaisempi heräteostoksena löytyny jenkki Parlee Z5sl vm 2012. Haarukka Enve 1.0.Ajo on mukavan pehmeää ja pyöreiden putkien takia jäykkä runko eikä notku alla vaikka kovemminkin runttaa.
Voimansiirto 10sp Red, Enve tolppa + stemmi, tanko 3T ergonova ltd. Satulana todella mukava ja pehmeä Berk Compositesin kuitusatula 3mm foamilla ja nahkapäällisellä. Paino FFWD F6R + Ultegran pakalla 6kg ja pyörän mukana tulleilla toisilla matalilla kevennyskiekoilla ja Redin takapakalla paino tippuisi 5,7kg. Ei vaan viitti ruveta tekemään mitään radikaaleja ratkaisuja painon suhteen joten erikoisemmat hifiosat saa jäädä kauppaan. 

Jarrut oli hieman riskiveto kun paikallinen kauppias houkutteli ostamaan uudempaa mallia olevat Ciamillon alumiini/titaaniset kevennysjarrut. Paino oli käyttövalmiina ~180g, kun verrokkina Redin 250g mitä alunperin lähin hakemaan. Hinta oli sopiva ja jäi puoleen Redeistä joten uskalsin ottaa testiin. Asennus ja säätö on ikävää hommaa ja mielellään näihin ei jarrupaloja vaihtele, mutta jos yksillä kiekoilla ajaa niin tätä ongelmaa ei luonnollisesti ole. Varsinkin jos kiekkojen leveys muuttuu niin joutuu shimmipaloilla korjaan. Jarrussa on pieni "vapautin" joten säätöihin ei tarvitse koskea kiekkoja poistaessa. Jarrutuntuma yllätti todella positiivisesti ja mielestäni saattaa olla jopa tehokkaammat kuin aikaisemmat Forcen jarrut. Jarrutuntuma on lisäksi miellyttävän pehmeä ja kevyt. Kaverin KCNC vastaavia kevennysjarruja testanneena jarruteho oli aivan toista maata. Toistaiseksi saavat olla alla. 
Niin ja haarukasta olisi tarkoitus ottaa hitusen pois jossakin välin kun ajoasentokin tuntuu tuossa hyvältä.





Colnago Master vm 1989 (?). Dura Ace 7400 8sp sarjaa kaikki muut paitsi tanko 3ttt. Satula, tankoteippi, pulloteline ja renkaat uusia, muuten originaalissa setupissa jarrupaloja myöten. Vanhempi herrasmies omisti tämän ja montaa tuhatta kilometriä ei kerennyt ajamaan joten kuntokin lähes moitteeton. Metriäkään en ole tätä vielä ajanut, mutta jos sitä joskus sit...

----------


## JackOja

^tuo alimmainen Kolnaakkeli on hienoin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Colnago Master vm 1989 (?). Dura Ace 7400 8sp sarjaa kaikki muut paitsi tanko 3ttt. Satula, tankoteippi, pulloteline ja renkaat uusia, muuten originaalissa setupissa jarrupaloja myöten. Vanhempi herrasmies omisti tämän ja montaa tuhatta kilometriä ei kerennyt ajamaan joten kuntokin lähes moitteeton. Metriäkään en ole tätä vielä ajanut, mutta jos sitä joskus sit...



Nätti kuin sika pienenä, paremmin en osaa sanoa! Vaikka tuota ei ajaisi kuin kahtena kauniina tyynenä kesäpäivänä vuodessa.

----------


## SeKo

Tuo Colnago Master on kyllä kaunis.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Johanneksella aika jäätävä arsenaali. Mutta tuo Colnago on kyllä täydellinen.

----------


## japoo

Pivot sai pientä päivitystä kiekkojen muodossa. I9 navat ja kehät MCarbonilta, kasattu Hikiän ajomiehen toimesta.

----------


## Ansis

Eikös olekin kivan meluisat nuo i9:n navat? Ei paljon kilikelloa tarvitse  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Vaimon työmatkatempo laite

----------


## kmw

Johanneksen Kolnaakkeli on järisyttävän hieno.

----------


## mkpaa

Heidän pyöriensä kuvia. Sekalaisia otoksia Transcontinental racen pyöristä. https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57671644429160

----------


## pätkä

JohannesP:llä hieno setti pyöriä, etenkin Colnago. Ajan patinoima hirsiseinäkin näyttää hienolta :Cool: .

----------


## JohannesP

Colnago löyty todella edullisella hinnalla pari vuotta sit, kun yhden vanhan pariskunnan poika oli laittanut myyntiin "rojua" autotallista. Ennen varsinaista kauppaa piti juoda kahveet ja syödä graavilohileivät valmiiksi katetussa pöydässä rupattelun ohella. Harvoin tälläisiä myyntihetkiä tulee nykyisin.  :Hymy:  Kuulemma nuo Shimanon STI-vaihtajat olivat tulleet juuri markkinoille ja joutui tilaamaan Ruotsista, kun Suomessa kukaan ei niitä myynyt. Runko oli ostettu jostakin Länsi-Tampereen pyöräliikkeestä. Mukana tuli kahdet kiekot DA takapakalla. 
Pyörää kun kaivettiin tallin seinältä niin puhui et pari päivää aikasemmin oli mennyt kaupaksi kesäauto. Merkkiä ei muistanut, mutta jokin pieni, punainen ja tehokas se oli.  :Leveä hymy: 

Taustana on savusaunan seinä. Parleessa on liimattuna nykyisin Colnagossa olleet Veloflexit, kun turha niitä on haperruttaa toistaiseksi mummon varastossa Colnagon alla.

----------


## miku80

Enduro vaihtui Stumpjumperiin..

----------


## Uomo

Vaihteisto päivitetty Super Recordiksi. Vielä tarttis löytää SR tolppa.

----------


## jurpo

Hassua,
portille ilmestyi tuommottine säikyttämään mun bokkerin:

ja sit sen kuski lähti koeajolle tolla jonka sain just ite koeponnatttua:


Aika jänskä jäykkis ajettavaksi, molemmilla testikuskeilla oli palatessa naama virneessä.

----------


## Keevo

Työmatkahybridini. Tulossa vielä täyspitkät lokasuojat, ainakin. Tuossa asussa aika tarkalleen 10kg paino. Anteeksi kuvan laatu..

----------


## clabsouda



----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Työmatkahybridini. Tulossa vielä täyspitkät lokasuojat, ainakin. Tuossa asussa aika tarkalleen 10kg paino. Anteeksi kuvan laatu..



Mahtava!

----------


## jcool

aamulenkillä...

----------


## edu

> Palataan asiaan. Kesäläski:



Beargrease palasi jäykkäkeulaiseksi läskiksi ja fox sekä plussakiekot meni Bucksawiin (nykyään myös hissitolppa):



Eniten yllätyin siitä miten mukava tällä on ajaa 35mm tubeleksillä:

----------


## LJL

^ Erotiik! Mitkä kiekot ja 35mm kumekset, tuubit vai avot? Jotain tommoista pitää saada jossain vaiheessa omaan krossariin.

----------


## edu

> ^ Erotiik! Mitkä kiekot ja 35mm kumekset, tuubit vai avot? Jotain tommoista pitää saada jossain vaiheessa omaan krossariin.



Kiekot ovat LB:n 35mm profiilin avot, 25mm leveys.
Renkaat Compass Bon Jon Pass Extralight.

Kävin kerran vähän metsässäkin:

----------


## VSS

Spämmätään nyt tännekkin:

----------


## kmw

> ...
> 
> 
> ...



On khyl veijarimaisen vinkeä pöörä. Kulkee tarvittaessa ihatäysii. 2 eturatasta, me like

----------


## LJL

> Kiekot ovat LB:n 35mm profiilin avot, 25mm leveys.
> Renkaat Compass Bon Jon Pass Extralight.



Hoo, himoittavat kiekot ja kumekset. Mistä kaupasta hommasit renkaat? Tämmöisen kaupan hyllystä ainakin näyttäisi löytyvän https://www.velovitality.co.uk/colle...re-700c-x-35mm

Olen luvalla sanoen pettynyt Challengen Chicaneihin tubeless-käytössä... Compassit lupaavat tubeless-toimivuutta

----------


## Monroe

> Kiekot ovat LB:n 35mm profiilin avot, 25mm leveys.
> Renkaat Compass Bon Jon Pass Extralight.



Tuo cyclo on kyllä erittäin hieno. Ja nuo kiekot kiinnostaisivat kyllä itseänikin.

----------


## niekky

Paksukainen ja ohukainen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## edu

> Hoo, himoittavat kiekot ja kumekset. Mistä kaupasta hommasit renkaat? Tämmöisen kaupan hyllystä ainakin näyttäisi löytyvän https://www.velovitality.co.uk/colle...re-700c-x-35mm
> 
> Olen luvalla sanoen pettynyt Challengen Chicaneihin tubeless-käytössä... Compassit lupaavat tubeless-toimivuutta



Näyttää tutulta sivulta, tuolta taisin ostaa. On kyllä ollut hyvät tubeless-kumit, etuvanteelle meni yksi kierros stanin teippiä ja nousi normaalilla jalkapumpulla - taakse piti laittaa kaksi kierrosta teippiä (ei ole mitään koneilmalaitteita käytössä).






> Tuo cyclo on kyllä erittäin hieno. Ja nuo kiekot kiinnostaisivat kyllä itseänikin.



Kiitos, plussassa on myös LB:stä tulleet kiekot ja ei valittamista kaupassa eikä laadussa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Laitetaas Radonista uusi kuva.

ZR Team 5.0 29" ja päivitystä: keula RS XC32 Solo Air, renkaat Conti Race King, Blackspire 30t eturatas ja Shimano Zee-vaihteisto SLX 11-36 kymppipakalla. Ja Sportaxin lokari.

----------


## Riksha

BH G6 ja RX team

----------


## Keevo

Nyt olis yleispyörä/työmatkahybridi valmis. Pikainen lenkki osoitti, että ihan kiva. Satula menee todennäköisesti vaihtoon, hanuri ei tykännyt, ainkaan heti.

----------


## kampiapina

Pyöräsi video. Eikumitesemeni.

Joka tapauksessa oma kontribuutioni huippusuosittuun (?!) Mun Pyörä -someilmiöön. Esittelyssä arkikulkineeni.

https://youtu.be/qdP19saU-0M

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jabadabado

Edulla on kyllä tyylikkään kaunis Giant.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Katurotta näyttää esimerkilliseltä hybridiltä  :Hymy: 
Meilläkin taloudessa yksi, eikä pahaa sanottavaa siitä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Nyt olis yleispyörä/työmatkahybridi valmis. Pikainen lenkki osoitti, että ihan kiva. Satula menee todennäköisesti vaihtoon, hanuri ei tykännyt, ainkaan heti.



Hieno peli  :Hymy: 

Alla oma budjettiversio samasta aiheesta (runko roskiksesta, loput osat omasta miljoonalaatikosta ja käytettyinä halvalla hommattuna)

----------


## TANUKI

Lenkkipyörä sai pientä päivitystä. Takakehäksi vaihtui Easton Arc 27mm leveänä ja etukehästä lähti teipit ettei kiekkojen eriparisuus paista niin pahasti  :Vink:  Myös renkaat vaihtuivat hiukan syksyyn sopivammiksi.

----------


## Iglumies

Tässä mun näkemys työmatkahybridistä 



Keula vaihtu on OnOnesta Kinesikseen

----------


## Gibsy

^Syksyn keleissä vissiin mukava ajella töihin persuus märkänä?

----------


## alteregoni

Neitsyyttä polkemassa. Meta v4 edition black.

----------


## Iglumies

> ^Syksyn keleissä vissiin mukava ajella töihin persuus märkänä?




Tämmösestä ikinä kuullu?
_muoks. en neuvo ketään käyttämään, tai jättää käyttämättä lokareita pyörässään_

----------


## Keevo

sanoisin, että pyörä ilman täyspitkiä ja mielellään spoilerin kanssa, ei ole arkipyörä. Kai sitä itekkin on tulossa vanhaksi ja käytännöliseksi kun melkeen ekana uuden rungon kanssa katsoo mahdollisuuksia rengastilan ja lokarien ym. härppäkeiden asennukseen..  :Leveä hymy:  tietty, hupailu/harrastuspyörät erikseen.

----------


## orc biker

> sanoisin, että pyörä ilman täyspitkiä ja mielellään spoilerin kanssa, ei ole arkipyörä. Kai sitä itekkin on tulossa vanhaksi ja käytännöliseksi kun melkeen ekana uuden rungon kanssa katsoo mahdollisuuksia rengastilan ja lokarien ym. härppäkeiden asennukseen..  tietty, hupailu/harrastuspyörät erikseen.



Älä muuta virka. Ei ole mitään järkeä turhaan kurata, kastella ja mahdollisesti kylmettää itseään, vaikka olisi mahdollista vaihtaa vaatteet töihin. Kai se tuo joidenkin näkemys estetiikasta on se, mikä tulee tielle. Tai itse asiassa väitän, että useammin kyse on sen pelosta, että mitä muut ajattelevat, kun eihän "tällaisessa pyörässä kuulu olla tuollaisia". Minähän pidän täyspitkiä lokareita ihan ykkösmaasturissanikin. Ei niistä ole ollut mitään haittaa. Yksikään käpy ei ole jäänyt väliin, ei yksikään kivi. Ehkä ihmiset helpommin kuulevat, kun tulen juurakoissa ryskäen, mutta hyvähän se vain on. Kunpa olisin nuorena selän kuraamisen sijaan samalla tavoin antanut piutpaut sille, mitä ihmiset ajattelevat, koska siitä se oma ajatus "lokarit eivät kuulu tähän" oikeasti yleensä lähtee. Se luo sitä "estetiikkaa" enemmän kuin mikään muu. Mutta työmatkapyörässä... Suomen sateilla, Suomen lyhyellä kesällä... voivoi, jos ei ole kunnon lokareita. Minä katson sellaisia ihmisiä hieman silmiäni pyöritellen, kun näen heidän roiskuttelevan eteenpäin kurat naamallaan.

----------


## juusoj



----------


## Deuce79

Tällä on menty jo vuodesta 2011.

----------


## LJL

^ Erittäin arvostettava perusmaasturikokonaisuus. Tuossa on lukuisia palikoita joilla on tullut itsekin tyytyväisenä ajeltua, esim. ***, Mavicin kiekot, Ritcheyn putkiosat ja racekingit  :Vink: 

Edit: ei mitään käsitystä mitä automaaginen tekstinkorjaus on taas mennyt tekemään..

----------


## Sambolo

Budjettiprojektiruoskani, ajaa asiansa kuitenkin.

----------


## kmw

Uudet tupit niin kuvapäivitys. Vaikka jo yli 30v niin muhvirunko laatuteräkseesrä on vaan niin mukava. Ylivoimaisesti eniten ajopäiviä 2016. Keväällä oli fix/free-kiekko, mutta nyt tämä on hyvä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

... hmm, Tapatalkilla ei editoida typoja vai enkö vaan osaa?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> ... hmm, Tapatalkilla ei editoida typoja vai enkö vaan osaa?



Valitset sen sun viestin ja sitten painat sitä edit-nappulaa, sitä kynänkuvaa.

----------


## Immeinentepi

Eikun heipähei ja laitetaan nyt sitten tänne eka viesti.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/poaaacbbcj..._1298.JPG?dl=0
Vanhempi Prokkis.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9qb9i5hxs..._1596.JPG?dl=0
Uudempi Kulkine.

----------


## stenu

Olin unohtanut, että meillä on ollut alkukesästä eteenpäin myös  tämmönen. Siis rouvalla. Taitaa tulla viivalle ens viikonloppuna.  Velobialle kiitos rungosta ja rotsauksista. Osat kaikkea, mitä  varastosta löytyi. 2x9-vaihteet ja taakse saattaa tulla vielä  maastovaihtaja ja -pakka, mutta katsotaan ensin, miten pärjää noilla. Rouva on tykännyt kovin.

----------


## LJL

^            Ååh

----------


## TimoF



----------


## Tank Driver

^ Saat anteeksi.

----------


## Ghostbiker

Niinhän siinä sitten kävi että niin vaan tästä lajista taas innostuin ja sain mimmifrendinkin innostumaan ja hankkimaan pyörän..tosin sillä ehdolla että minä hankin "katupyörän" kun hänellä maantiepyörä  :Hymy:  Tuli käytyä Espanjassakin rytyyttämässä viikon verran Ghostin kanssa ja hyvin pelasi. Jotain päivitystä tullut vuoden sisällä: Dartmoorin kammet ja lyhyt stemmi, Racefacen eturatas ja 1,25" Atlas stonga Odi Elite Flow gripeillä ja Lizard skinin ketjusuoja rungolle. Pieniä juttuja mutta todella paljon parempi nyt ajaa..väriyhdistelmä on vähän villi mutta toimii itselle..ja jotain lisää pitäisi taas keksiä  :Hymy:  Neiti osti Ghostin Lanao Fs2 täpärin ja siihen pistettiin Crankbrothersin polkimet..muuten vielä orggis  :Vink:  Ja kun kerran lupasin sen "katupyörän" ostaa niin hankin Konan Dew Plussan johon pistin Race Face Chester flätit. Omaan Ghostiin on myös flätit jotka osoittautui Espanjan vuorilla huomattavasti paremmaksi valinnaksi kuin lukkopolkimet..naamalleen menin kerran lukkojen ansiosta  :Hymy:  Tässä kuvia olkaapa hyvä. Neidin maantie Bianchi puuttuu kuvista. Ja pyörillä toki oma huone...joku fiksu seinätelinetsydeemi pitäis noille kehitellä  :Vink: 


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alteregoni

Tuijotin Timo äffän kuvaa...pitkään. Vielä en kykene anteeksi antoon.

----------


## alteregoni

> Niinhän siinä sitten kävi että niin vaan tästä lajista taas innostuin ja sain mimmifrendinkin innostumaan ja hankkimaan pyörän..tosin sillä ehdolla että minä hankin "katupyörän" kun hänellä maantiepyörä ...



Kyllä nyt kelepaa parisuhdetta harrastella!

----------


## Kronreif

Pakko myöntää, että nuo Polen Evolinkit ovat pirun komeita konkeleita! Ties vaikka vyötä kireämmällä ja ostohousujen kanssa Polea katsomaan..

----------


## TimoF

> Tuijotin Timo äffän kuvaa...pitkään. Vielä en kykene anteeksi antoon.



Pahoittelut, täytyy laittaa noi renkaan ja vanteen tekstit paremmin jiiriin ja muutenkin vähän panostaa seuraavan kuvan ottoon... *nolo*

----------


## NikHa

> Pakko myöntää, että nuo Polen Evolinkit ovat pirun komeita konkeleita! Ties vaikka vyötä kireämmällä ja ostohousujen kanssa Polea katsomaan..



Sama kävi mielessä... kun vielä sais jonku maksamaan vuoden vanhasta nicolaista reippaasti ylihintaa...

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

> Sama kävi mielessä... kun vielä sais jonku maksamaan vuoden vanhasta nicolaista reippaasti ylihintaa...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



  reipasta alihintaa ehkä, jos sine saa mahtuman 4” rinkulan :Hymy: . Niin ja toki jos se on oikea värinen ja kokoinen.

  vanhasta kuvasta; uusi takaa kehä, pikkasen uuta maalia vanhan keulan päällä ja jonkun kaupan heijastus tarrat.

----------


## NikHa

Pikku ot: miten germaanien keula on pelittäny läskissä? Eikös VitaliT:llä ollu flame kiinni tuossa joskus?

^Koosta en tiedä, mutta muuten varmaan ei kaikkiin...😀

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Kauniisti sopii tuo keula Vitalin Nicolaihin. Varsin sopusuhtainen kaikin puolin muutenkin kuvan taustoja myöten.

----------


## VitaliT

kylä se Flame on ja tule oleman, ja tykän sitä keulasta. Pikkasen overkil oman ajo taidon verrattuna. Mutta kaikkihan sen tietävät sen että taiton puute korvataan kalustolla :Hymy: . Ehkä jos kukkaro kestä vois siirtyä joskus kuitu version :Cool: .

Sillä on vain yksi iso minusta että ei toimi kun Tune papan kansa, prklen kierot sakemanit. 
oli pakko testata niin sanotusti talvi setupia, muuttui hetkissä ihan toisenlaiseksi pyöräksi, sammalla laihtui 1,5kg. 

viejä kun lyötys joku pulju josta vois tilata musta heijastus teippi tarroja :Hymy:

----------


## Kirsu

Uusin hankinta...


Cannondale SuperX koko 46... Passaa parisuhdelenkkeillä...

Kirsu

Toim huom. Kuvattu on kakkia taiteen sääntöjä vasten väärältä puolelta ja kammet miten sattuu. Ihan tietoisesti kyllä 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

Sikahieno krossari.^

----------


## Ghostbiker

> Uusin hankinta...
> 
> 
> Cannondale SuperX koko 46... Passaa parisuhdelenkkeillä...
> 
> Kirsu
> 
> Toim huom. Kuvattu on kakkia taiteen sääntöjä vasten väärältä puolelta ja kammet miten sattuu. Ihan tietoisesti kyllä 
> 
> ...



JOS tämä oli veettuilua viestiini niin pakko todeta että jopas täällä otetaan "kivasti" uudet kirjoittelijat vastaan..

----------


## Kirsu

^ ei ollut


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## N-Man

> Kuvattu on kakkia taiteen sääntöjä vasten



Oli kyseessä tahallinen tai tahaton ilmaus niin "kakkia taiteen sääntöjä vasten" sisältää minusta hienon anarkistisen ajatuksen

----------


## Exluossa

Pähee cännäri!

----------


## fättärix

> JOS tämä oli veettuilua viestiini niin pakko todeta että jopas täällä otetaan "kivasti" uudet kirjoittelijat vastaan..



Eikä nuo Ghostin lisäämät kuvat edes näy ainakaan minulla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä varmaan minun järkevin pyöräostos, Norco Indie 3 Sportaxista muutama vuosi sitten. Rentouttavaa ajaa pyörällä ilman mitään säätämistä. Kengät jalkaan ja kypärä päähän.
Sopii tähän elämäntilanteeseen oikein hienosti.

----------


## Arhipoff

Vanha maastoratsu jäykässä moodissa. Grindaten harjupolulle ja takaisin.

----------


## macci

Uusin kyhäelmä seka-ajeluun. Tässä siis PlanetX:n London Road tarjousrunkosetti (144 puntaa) ynnä nurkkiin jääneet MTB-osat (jarrut, 1x9, tanko, stemmi, etukiekko, tolppa, satula jne). Keskiö, ohjauslaakeri sekä takakiekko piti lisäksi ostaa uusina palikoina. 
Tangon kavennus (720mm:stä 600mm:iin), paksummat gripit ja nousukahvat paransivat huimasti ajomukavuutta aivan ensimmäiseen koeajoon verrattuna. Tangosta voi vielä ehkä 4cm saada pois grippejä leikkaamalla.
Vanteet 21mm sisäleveydellä ja renkaina nyt 38c hyperit (jotka ovat hyvin tarkkaan 40mm leveät tuossa).
Kuvan kokoonpanossa 10,01kg. Tubelessina hiukan vähemmän.

----------


## fezder

Hyvä sauma before-after kuville, toivottavasti tuo after ei muistuta miljoonalatikkoa...
Mutta sis, tässä tämä projekti joka aiheuttanut päänvaivaa, vaijerit kuvassa miten sattuu koska kesken.
Uutta tulee voimansiirto taakse, shifterit, jarrut eteen ja jarrukahvat. Lisäks pitempi ohjaustanko sekä lisää korkeussäätöä koska tämä tuntuu hieman matalalta. Mitä muuta? Ai niin, pitää putsata kunnolla ihan petroolin kera & uusia laakereiden rasvat. Laakerit ei oireile muttta ei ole ikinä uusittu tahnoja...

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Tää projecti vetää kyllä sanattomaksi. Minä en tekis tälle mitään muuta kuin ajaisin arkiajot ilman lukkoa..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

Hyvä sauma harjoitella huoltoa ja kunnossapitoa.

----------


## LJL

Näkevätkö silmäni oikein että tuossa on nousukaffat sojottamassa alaspäin

----------


## T_Kn

Kohtuukokoisia tuulenkaatoja oli Kaupin tienoilla aukion reunassa, muutama tuollainen rivissä niin polku oli suht perusteellisesti poikki. Joskus vielä opettelen käyttämään kameraa, ehkä.

----------


## fezder

> Näkevätkö silmäni oikein että tuossa on nousukaffat sojottamassa alaspäin



Ahem, vahingossa menneet väärinpäin....mutta jos laskee alamäkeä, eikös sillon nousta alaspäin?  :Leveä hymy: 




> Hyvä sauma harjoitella huoltoa ja kunnossapitoa.



Johoo, ja helpompi/halvempi treenata tällei vanhalla rohjolla. Ja olisin toki voinut ostaa suoraan uuden mutta ei tue ajattelutapaani.

----------


## Jenkka

Hämmentävä fiilis, kun eilen voitin huudon (ei tuntunut muita kiinnostavan) ja kaveri kaivoi autotallin perältä periaatteessa täysin orginaalin ja ajamattoman 1998 Kona Cinder Conen.

Ajattelin aluksi tästä murkulle koulupyörää, mutta taitaa olla liiakin harvinainen tapaus siihen kolhimiseen.

No nyt lähden käymään pikku lenkillä...

----------


## dimebak

> 



Tuli nähtyä Eurobikessä ekaa kertaa livenä näitä Polkuja ja olivat kyllä hienoja pyöriä.

----------


## Blizzrd

@niekky Säilytätkö kesät talvet parvekkeella..? Vaiko vain poseerausta varten näin?  :Hymy:

----------


## Blizzrd

Cannondale Trigger 3 - valmiina ajoon.

----------


## sähköläski

Tämmönen putkahti eilen kuriirin kyydistä pihaan. Nyt on rouvallekin maastopyörä ja kai minäkin tuolla saan välillä ajaa.

----------


## t-man

Jee, vihdoinkin se tuli...eli 2014 Nerve 9.9 sl

----------


## Ohiampuja

> kaveri kaivoi autotallin perältä periaatteessa täysin orginaalin ja ajamattoman 1998 Kona Cinder Conen.



Onpa hieno, minä ostin tuollaisen vuonna 1995, silloin se oli XT-vaihteilla. 
Mutta tosiaan, eihän tuota namua raaski käyttöpyöräksi ottaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jenkka

> Onpa hieno, minä ostin tuollaisen vuonna 1995, silloin se oli XT-vaihteilla. 
> Mutta tosiaan, eihän tuota namua raaski käyttöpyöräksi ottaa.



Taitaa tosiaan jäädä odottamaan retroajoja ja poika (jollta koulupyörät varastetaan) saa ajella jollain muulla. Olin eilen kalliobaanalenkillä kieli keskellä suuta 18 vuotta vanhoilla renkailla. Oli hieman erilaista, mutta se kiihtyvyys kun runttaa pienellä kehällä menemään.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Uusi crossari odottelee puhdistusta ekan kisastartin jälkeen....

----------


## jaksu

Toi CX01 olisi kyllä pätevä kaveri TE01:lle. Kahdet kiekot niin kummasti ajelis kestopäällysteellä ja sen ulkopuolella. Onko Antin pyörässä vakiot välitykset vai oletko vaihtanut eturattaan?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Toi CX01 olisi kyllä pätevä kaveri TE01:lle. Kahdet kiekot niin kummasti ajelis kestopäällysteellä ja sen ulkopuolella. Onko Antin pyörässä vakiot välitykset vai oletko vaihtanut eturattaan?



Vakiovälitykset, eli oiskohan toi ollu 40 piikkinen ja 12-32 takapakka, ellen nyt ihan väärin muista. Ja kolmet kiekot..

----------


## jaksu

> Vakiovälitykset, eli oiskohan toi ollu 40 piikkinen ja 12-32 takapakka, ellen nyt ihan väärin muista. Ja kolmet kiekot..



Joo, tuolleen vakiot tais olla. Pitäisi saada s-tehtaan tuote pois tallista, niin voisi päivittää myös kippurasarvisen "kohilleen"  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Joo, tuolleen vakiot tais olla. Pitäisi saada s-tehtaan tuote pois tallista, niin voisi päivittää myös kippurasarvisen "kohilleen"



Jep! Toi on kyllä aivan tajuttoman hauska laite ajaa, kunpa ois vaan enempi näitä kevyesti järkättyjä crossikisoja...  :Hymy:

----------


## thelander

> Jep! Toi on kyllä aivan tajuttoman hauska laite ajaa, kunpa ois vaan enempi näitä kevyesti järkättyjä crossikisoja...



Sopiiko kysyä mihin kiekko ja rengas komboihin päädyit?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Sopiiko kysyä mihin kiekko ja rengas komboihin päädyit?



Juu, eli pyörän mukana tulivat DT Swissin R23:set ja niihin heitin Maxxiksen TR 120tpi EXO Mud Wrestlerit. Näillä ei varmaan tule taaskaan paljoa ajeltua, viime vuoden pyörällä (tämä siis toinen samanlainen pyörä) tuli varmaan 150km ajoa näillä vakiokiekoilla.

Sitten on kaksi paria Toneilta viime kaudelle hommattuja kuitutuubikiekkoja, joissa 25mm leveät ja 38mm korkeat kehät + Sapim CX-Rayt + Stanin levynavat. Toisessa kiekkoparissa on Vittorian Cross EVO XG:t (yleisrengas) ja toisessa Cross XL:t (mutarengas). Haaveissa on vähän ollut nyt hommata vielä kolmannet samanlaiset kiekot ja laittaa niihin timanttikuvioiset crossislickit, niillä ajaisi varmasti melko monta Suomen skabaa ja ainakin viime kaudella myös Viron kisat ja Ruotsin kisat olisivat menneet niillä kumeilla hienosti.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Tuli muuten sellainen mieleen, että kun noita pyöriä kuvatessa se usein tuetaan pystyyn puukepillä, niin onko puulajilla väliä?  Kun kaikkeen muuhunkin tuntuu pyöräilyssä olevan säännöt, niin kai tähänkin on?

----------


## Aflakorppi

On, puukeppi/tuki photoshopataan pois, jotta pyörä näyttäisi seisovan itsekseen.






> Tuli muuten sellainen mieleen, että kun noita pyöriä kuvatessa se usein tuetaan pystyyn puukepillä, niin onko puulajilla väliä?  Kun kaikkeen muuhunkin tuntuu pyöräilyssä olevan säännöt, niin kai tähänkin on?

----------


## JackOja

Mallaswiskipullon voi jättää kuvaan.

----------


## Gibsy

> Uusi crossari odottelee puhdistusta ekan kisastartin jälkeen....



Siis mistä kohtaa tarvitsee puhdistusta? Renkaat vai? ;D Takavaihtajassakin vielä suojamuovi..

----------


## Blackborow

> Siis mistä kohtaa tarvitsee puhdistusta? Renkaat vai? ;D Takavaihtajassakin vielä suojamuovi..



Onhan tuossa kuraa seatstayssa, satulaputken takana ja näyttäisi olevan viistoputken allakin. Vahvemmat lasit tarpeen?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Onhan tuossa kuraa seatstayssa, satulaputken takana ja näyttäisi olevan viistoputken allakin. Vahvemmat lasit tarpeen?



Joo, suojamuovi näytti jääneen paikalleen, mutta muutenhan pyörä on tosiaan ihan paskainen. Eikait kukaan kisaan mene paskaisilla vehkeillä...? Oli siis kisat lauantaina, sekä sunnuntaina ja pyörähän pelasi mainiosti kun molemmista napsahti voitot. Tässä on nyt peräti viisi viimeisintä krossikisaa päätynyt voittoon tuolla pyörällä ja sen samanlaisella edeltäjällä, toivottavasti putki jatkuisi pitkään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Eipä näissä sinänsä mitään uutta ole, mutta laitetaan nyt kuvat kauden päätteeksi ennen kuin syksy saa, ja kumpikin painuu talviteloille. Pahoittelen rakastajattaren rietasta ulkonäköä - tankoteipit menee vaihtoon taas kevään korvalla. Viimeisiä muotivillityksiä seuraten kuitenkin sekasarjan kiekot alla.

Rakastajar



Domina

----------


## kauris

Kelithän ovat vielä varsin mainioita maantiepyöräilyyn. Eikai sitä nyt noita vielä raaski talviteloille laittaa????

----------


## zander

Asiallisia kiitureita CamoNilla. Mun makuun Tarmac komistuis kiekkojen teipit poistamalla.

Mikä idea noissa matalammissa etukiekoissa on? Levyn kanssa ymmärrän mutta muuten aina ihmetelly, ei siis koske pelkästään Camonin fillareita. Etukiekon aero-ominaisuudethan vaikuttaa enemmän kuin takakiekon. Eli se syvempi kiekko pitäs olla edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tuuli ottaa enemmän etukiekkoon ja vaikeuttaa ohjaamista, takana samaa haittaa ei ole. Samasta syystä ulkona ei juuri ajeta etulevykiekolla.

----------


## CamoN

> Kelithän ovat vielä varsin mainioita maantiepyöräilyyn. Eikai sitä nyt noita vielä raaski talviteloille laittaa????



Ei nyt ihan vielä talviteloille, mutta kummasti veri alkaa vetää maasturin selkään ja polkujen suuntaan, kun elohopea alkaa jäädä jumiin 10-15°C haarukkaan päiväsaikaan. Varsinkin sen aikaa syksystä, kun ne perinteiset sateet ja myrskyt loistavat toistaiseksi poissaolollaan.





> Mikä idea noissa matalammissa etukiekoissa on? Levyn kanssa ymmärrän mutta muuten aina ihmetelly, ei siis koske pelkästään Camonin fillareita. Etukiekon aero-ominaisuudethan vaikuttaa enemmän kuin takakiekon. Eli se syvempi kiekko pitäs olla edessä



Ammattilaisjoukkueissa jotkut käyttää tuollaisia sekasarjoja ja toiset ei. Ei kai siitä mitään oikeaa hyötyä ole, mutta marginaalista painon ja ilmanvastuksen hienosäätöä kuitenkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Rakastajar



35 mm ja 50 mm? 40 mm ja 60 mm?

Sen verran muodikkaita nämä erikorkuiset ovat että jotkut kiekonvalmistajat kauppaavat niitä paketteina. Ja kyllähän niihinkin silmä tottuu eli mitä enemmän niitä näkee televisiossa ja livenä, sitä paremmalta ne rupeavat näyttämään.

Satulan ja ohjaustangon korkeusero ei ole esteettisesti mikään absoluuttinen tekijä, minkä Tarmac jälleen kerran todistaa. Pienempikin droppi joka on aikaansaatu miinuskulmaisella stemmillä voi olla erittäin tyylikäs.





> Domina



Hieman kolho, tyylitön, mauttomalla tavalla julkea, käskevä, kivusta nautintoa etsivälle kuitenkin oikea väline.

----------


## CamoN

> 35 mm ja 50 mm? 40 mm ja 60 mm?



38mm ja 55mm, tai jotain.

----------


## CamoN

> 35 mm ja 50 mm? 40 mm ja 60 mm?



38mm ja 55mm, tai jotain.

----------


## zander

> Tuuli ottaa enemmän etukiekkoon ja vaikeuttaa ohjaamista, takana samaa haittaa ei ole. Samasta syystä ulkona ei juuri ajeta etulevykiekolla.



Juu näinhän se tekee. Mutta kun kyseessä tuollaiset alle 60mm kiekot, niin ei se tuuli nyt niin suuri haitta vielä ole. Tuntuis että kannattaisi juuri se etukiekko mahdollisimman korkeena pitää. Noin niinku aero-hyötyä ajatellen.

----------


## clabsouda

Kuvaa myös Kreetan reissulta pimeneviin iltoihin..

----------


## Sambolo

Tän päiväsen lenkin fiilistelyjä

----------


## Hääppönen

Fiilistelyt on muissa topiikeissa. Tänne fillarin kuva oikein asemoituna. Kammet tanaan, vetopuoli, ketjut isolle rieskalle ym. ym.  :Cool:

----------


## Sambolo

En löytänyt sellaista, muuta kuin fatbikeille  :Irvistys:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jcool

Aamulla syksyn kontrasti on hienoa...

----------


## Torodzka

Straggler sekalaisista osista. 1X11 tuntuu hyvältä. Tähän kun laittas lokarit ja tarakat, nii alkas olla aika dadcore.

----------


## kmw

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

Kuskinsa näkönen pyörä, vanha ja harmaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^ juuh. Ja helvetin yksinkertainen  :Hymy:

----------


## Smo

Äijämäisessä askeettisuudessa kuitenkin ripaus pinkkiä

----------


## LJL

> Kuskinsa näkönen pyörä, vanha ja harmaa



Hieno!! Pyörä on luvalla sanoen sillä hyvällä tavalla alustavasti perverssi. En tiedä enkä näin muodoin voi ottaa kantaa onko tämä ominaisuus yhteydessä kuskiin vähän, paljon tai ei ollenkaan.

----------


## miku80

Tuli otettua "kunnon" kuvat tuosta uusimmasta mankelista..

----------


## Sirkkeli

^iso peukku spessulle, hieno on.

----------


## Wrangler

Kasauksen jälkeinen testiajo. Pyöränä Lamere Cycles: Dopamine

 :Leveä hymy:  On muuten muikea peli ajella!

----------


## justus6969

^Lamerella ei varmaan pienempiä esteitä kuten suihkulähdettä paljoa ajossa huomaa
^^^Spessutin on upea, mutta juomapullo!?

----------


## zeppo

^^ Onneksi olkoon! Hienoimman näkönen fillari mitä olen koskaan nähnyt. Kertakaikkiaan silmiä hivelevä  :Hymy: . Mahtaa tuolla olla mukava päästellä!

Ja tuo Spessukin tuossa edellä on myös komea. Ihan tässä kateusnappia saa painella tosissaan.

----------


## fezder

Koska nyt sain vihdoin projektin valmiiksi, pakkohan siitä kuvat laittaa, before-after-tyyliin (entinen before hävisi kun poistin väärän dublicaten enkä sitä varten viitsinyt erikseen postata)
Before:
 after:

Eihän tämä nyt niin hieno ole verrattuna uunituoreeseen, mutta huoltoa yms tuli opittua;
-Takapakka
-takavaihtaja
-ketjut
-ketjusuoja(oli sekin pakko vaihtaa kun otti osumaa)
-vaijerit & suojat
-lokarit
-ohjaustanko & tuki, säädettävä
-kahvat
-vaihdevivut
-jarrukahvat ja jarrusysteemit.
-polkimet
-sekä paremmat sisuskumit & valo.

Ja tarrat poistettu
Eli aikamoinen overhaul tuli tehtyä pyörälle kerralla.

----------


## J T K

> *voi se olla yksinkertainen...*



...mutta hemmetin hieno o/

----------


## miku80

> ^^^Spessutin on upea, mutta juomapullo!?



Koska on vaan todella paljon mukavempaa ajaa ilman hiostavaa reppua heilumassa selässä.

----------


## PaH

Tuommoinen siitä tuli kun omasta päästä alkoi keksimään pyörää uudestaan.

----------


## Shamus

Vihreä pikku pippuri...

----------


## CamoN

Tuossa on jotain niin häiriintynyttä, että kuvauksessakin luki ensimmäisellä kerralla "vihreä pikku tippuri".

----------


## Iglumies

No on tuo PaHinkin laite melkonen, sillai hyvällätavalla.

----------


## orc biker

> Koska on vaan todella paljon mukavempaa ajaa ilman hiostavaa reppua heilumassa selässä.



Juomapullo pitää olla, mutta tuo on aika halvan ja huonon näköinen pullo. Osta Camelbakin Podium, se on jo pullojen pullo. Vaikka tuo vihreä tuosta. Tai mustavalkoinen, jos haluat olla tylsempi.

----------


## kauris

Nyt kävi täälläkin ekaa kertaa Shamuksen yleensä esittelemien toinen toistaan upeampien fillareiden jälkeen niin, että tuo tippuri ei säväyttänyt.

----------


## kmw

Tahallinen repost uudelle sivulle ku on niin komee pöörä. Livenä viä parempi.





> ....

----------


## RenZo

Cuben Reaction GTC Race saapui taloon heinäkuussa. Päätin aloittaa harrastamisen kun piti muksuille fillarit uusia. Lapsille tuli Cuben Kid 160 & 200 mallit.



Tuolla päästiin hyvään vauhtiin, mutta jotain tuntui puuttuvan maastossa tuosta jäykkäperästä.

Torstaina tuli lisää kuutioita perheeseen Saksasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Hienoja fillareita. Tähän voisi todeta, että siitä se sitten lähti. 
Odota talvea, sit testaamaan läskiä...

----------


## kauris

Kesällä lähetin kuvan maantiefillarista, niin nyt on varmaan aika taas maasturit laittaa kuviin. Tuo Canyon on viime syksyltä ja siitä olen jonkun kuvan kyllä jossain vaiheessa postannut mutten muista missä kokoonpanossa. Alkuperäiseen CF 7.9 kokoonpanoon on muutoksia toisen eturattaan ja etuvaihtajan poisto ja ainoaksi eturattaaksi Rallinaaman leveekapee 32 T. Sitten tanko on vaihtunut nousulla olevaan ja stemmi lyhentynyt 9 sentistä 7 senttiin. Satulaksi on tullut ikivanha Selle Italian SLR xc. Nolottaa, kun renkaat oli irti hiljattain ja en jaksanut asemoida niitä vanteeseen nähden oikeille kohdille. 





Tämä täpäri viettää taasen ensi kesänä 10 vee juhlia! Ajattelin josko olisi silloin aika vaihtaa uuteen. Toki tuohon on alkuperäisestä vaihtunut vähän kaikki. Takaswingi kuituiseen, kiekot, jarrut, satulatolppa, satula, keula sentin pidempään ja tänä kesänä stemmi entistäkin lyhyemmäksi (nyt 6, ihan alunperin varmaan 9) ja tanko selvästi leveämmäksi nykymuodin mukaisesti. Kokonaisen yhden lenkin olen ajanut metsässä tänä kesänä tällä  :Hymy: 
No ehkä nyt syksyn tultua ja maantiekelien loppuessa uudella innolla.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Gravel bike vm. 1990


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## juse

Teräsjäykkis vaihtu muoviseen. Ja juomapullo, todellakin. Reppu on persiistä!

----------


## matebox

Yksi tällaistakin löytyy tallista_

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AtHYIzG9SCJHipk7G1Z2m3HyjPnLEw

Siis kuvia linkin alla.

----------


## Gibsy

> Koska on vaan todella paljon mukavempaa ajaa ilman hiostavaa reppua heilumassa selässä.



Kuinka pitkän lenkin sitten jaksat puolen litran nesteillä ajaa?

----------


## LJTP

Alle 40km maastolenkit menee hienosti ilman mitään juomisia. Kunhan ei ole hellettä.

----------


## noniinno

Väärin nesteytetty. Voi ristus sentään.

----------


## plr

> Väärin nesteytetty.



Ihminen ei ihan heti näänny janoon, vaikka ei koko ajan ryystäisi juotavaa. Itse otan juomapullon lenkille, jos on kuuma tai jos lenkki kestää yli kolme tuntia. Tuon lyhyemmillä ei nestetäydennystä tarvitse. Joku voi toki tarvitakin, joten en yleistä.

----------


## noniinno

^ Ihanko nyt olet tosissasi vai vitsailetko?

----------


## plr

Ihan olen tosissani. Olen toki havainnut, että toiset juovat kolmen litran juomarepun tyhjäksi tunnissa. Tänään meni 0,7 l juomapullosta neljän ja puolen tunnin (maantie)lenkillä puolet ja kuppi kahvia tauolla. Varmaankin tuosta joku vajaus syntyy lenkin loppua kohden, mutta kroppa varastoi nestettä litroja, joten ei sitä pakko ole koko aikaa täydentää. Jos tuosta joku suorituskyvyn tippuminen syntyy, niin sitten syntyy. Ei sellaista kyllä noin tuntumalta huomaa.

----------


## Gibsy

Toisilla riittää vähemmän ja toiset tarvii enemmän.. Mun on pakko ryystää vähintään 1.5l kolmen tunnin lenkillä eikä pelkkä vesi riitä, muuten iskee karmee hedari. Mieluusti ajaisin ilman reppua, mutta vieläkin enemmän ilman päänsärkyä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Joo hyvä se on hömppää ite juo kans niin paikat pysyy kunnossa. .☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihan sama paljonko juotte, Canfield on viPIIPtun siisti!

----------


## JiiÄm

Sinänsä mainio mutta itselle hivenen korkea Ultimate vaihtui Tarmaciin, joka on tuntunut ensilenkeistä asti sopivammalta.

----------


## alteregoni

Skädäm ja Päm! 
Kiskastaas kuva verkkokalvoillenne kun tanko ja stemmi vaihtu Easton 35:siin. Ja tupit kanssa. En tullut toimeen alkup. tangon vähäisen taakse taivutuksen kanssa. Väkästelin myös muutaman pisteosan lisää punaista. Satula meni kanssa vaihtoon, koska perseelläni oli jotain henk.koht vanhan satulan kanssa.  On ihanaa ja kaikkee nyt tää pyäräily.

----------


## Gibsy

Mut mitkäs nää oranssit tupit on?

----------


## alteregoni

Ne on punaiset oikeessa elämässä. Kieltämättä vähän orankeilta ne kuvassa näyttää...

----------


## Shamus

Ehkä mukavin pyörä millä olen ajanut...

----------


## kmw

Canfield tuos ylempänä on sooo sexy. Isoja peukaloita ja kaikenmaailman kehumissanoja tähän.

----------


## slow

^ sama.

Henkilökohtaisesti on pakko ajaa tuollaisella.

----------


## cuppis

> Ehkä mukavin pyörä millä olen ajanut...



et ole vielä kokeillut mun kuitukeulaista Fargoa  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

> et ole vielä kokeillut mun kuitukeulaista Fargoa



Keula hakusessa...  :Vink:

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Pienen naisen (158-160, mittaukset vaihdelleet  :Kieli pitkällä: ) projekti tuli vihdoin valmiiksi! Nyt on terästä, SRAMmia ja Brooksia. Runkoparka ollut vuosien varrella myynnissäkin (ostettu 2012), mutta eihän sitä malttanut myydä  :Leveä hymy:  Kyseessä oli ensimmäinen oma koonti, joten paljon tuli opittua prosessin varrella ja itse olen ainakin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen!

Lisää kuvia löytyy: https://www.flickr.com/photos/145524...h/29401870813/

----------


## CamoN

Sotamies Jaakko maantieasetuksissa.

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Pienen naisen maasturikin pääsi tänään syysajelulle. 2014 vuoden Commencal Supernormal 1 tuli napattua viime vuonna alelaarista ja on tuo hurja peli. Kuskia pelottaa aina enemmän kuin pyörä päästelisi menemään...

----------


## e-tracker

Juomisesta tuli mieleen että kannattaa tankata reilusti(3-5dl) juuri ennen lenkillelähdön ensi polkaisua, vähentää juomankuljetustarvetta ulkoisissa ripustimissa, jos ottaa aikaisemmin niin alkaa turhaan kusettaa. Akku on erittäin hyvä juomapullon korvike toteaa e-sotkija.

----------


## finbred

Rakas rytyytin sai senioriystävällisemmän 11-32-pakan ja lyhyemmän (60 mm) stemmin kompensoimaan vähän liian ison rungon pituutta. On ohjaus nyt aika agiili...

----------


## zort

Vanha uskollinen 
No nyt sä siellä aattelet että venat ja kammet osottaa väärään suuntaan ja vieläpä väärältä puolelta kuvattu. Senkus vaan. Sulttaani siitä jaskat välittää.

----------


## Taimo M.

^^Entiiä saatana, jostain syystä toi finbred:n pyörä on totella komee! Ehkä se on tuo väri...

----------


## finbred

> ^^Entiiä saatana, jostain syystä toi finbred:n pyörä on totella komee! Ehkä se on tuo väri...



Kiitos, siinä määrin kuin se minulle kasaajana kuuluu. Käytännöllistä kauneutta kai. Ja suklaata.

----------


## duris

Kiinakuitu kestänyt räjähtämättä 10k km. Sen kunniaksi kuva:



7.9kg ilman polkimia

----------


## zort

^Ettei vaan olis kuitenkin parsittu takahaarukkaa gorillateipillä

----------


## Greycap

Taitaa siinä uusi stemmi olla sitten viime kuvan.

----------


## N-K

Taidan jo alkaa toistaa itseäni, mutta: Kasasin uuden fillarin varastetun tilalle.

Kai tämä jonkunlainen hybridi on.
Kaffenback 2, Sram NX/Rival, Magura MT2, ZTR Crest, Marathon Supreme yms.
Yllättävän nopea ja mukava vehje tällanen kapearenkainen kaikkien maastureiden jälkeen.

----------


## finbred

Kiva Kaffe. Minkä kokoinen runko?

----------


## fiber

^^ Ai että, tuollaisen olisin minäkin halunnut varastetun tilalle. Kun en osannut, ostin ankean Focuksen. Taidan myydä sen ja hankkia jotain persoonallisempaa.

----------


## N-K

> Kiva Kaffe. Minkä kokoinen runko?



L koon runko. Voi olla että tarvii hankkia vielä pidempi stemmi. Nykyinen on 90mm. Itsellä pituutta 180cm ja muuten passaa koko kyllä.

----------


## miku80

Pitää kuulemma olla rospuuttopyörä. Genesis Day One 10 2017.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ molto erotiik


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## sam1_

Vanha kunnon Paddy waagoni. Palvelee vuodesta toiseen hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Kaksi edellistä puhuttelevat. Superlatiiveja&ihastelua tähän.

----------


## Kyrdis

Läskin tilalle 29 plussaa. Suoraan liikkeestä kannettuna niin heijastimineen päivineen. Toivottavasti ois iloa joksi aikaa

----------


## Jyri K

Sadannetta kertaa testailen miten saisi kuvan näkyviin tällä foorumilla. 

image by Jyri Koski

Tuskin taaskaan onnistuu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jyri K

Oho, nyt taisi onnistua. Ainakin itselle näkyy.  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

Kuitunen stache on hiano. Onko toi vaakaputki matalemmalla kuin alussa vai hämääkö kuva..

----------


## Tonik

Muotipoliisia uhmaten kammet "levossa"...


Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## joni33

> Oho, nyt taisi onnistua. Ainakin itselle näkyy.



Jep, hyvin näkyy! Taitaa olla ihan uuden karhea Spessu?

----------


## JackOja

> . Onko toi vaakaputki matalemmalla kuin alussa ...



Mitä tuo kysymys tarkoittaa? Missä alussa? Putken alussa vai "aikojen alussa" vai missä?

----------


## Exluossa

Oisko rungon materiaaliin viittaavaa?

----------


## JackOja

Auts, no niinpä tietty  :Nolous:

----------


## Jyri K

> Jep, hyvin näkyy! Taitaa olla ihan uuden karhea Spessu?



Jep. Syysalennukset -25 % tulivat ja heti pian sen perään äänestivät EU erosta niin punta halpeni euroon nähden vielä -15%. Alkoi olla Englannista tilaten fillarin hinnat kohdillaan, niin en saanut enää pidäteltyä itseäni. 

Syyskuun alussa saapui, mutta kilometrejä ei ole vielä kun about 400 km kun sitkeä flunssa vaivaa miestä.

----------


## Jyri K

> Kuitunen stache on hiano. Onko toi vaakaputki matalemmalla kuin alussa vai hämääkö kuva..



Jos tarkoita alumiinnitunkoisessa, niin en osaa sanoa. Tilasin Briteistä niin ei päässyt vertaamaan.

----------


## AnttiWalker

Varoituksista huolimatta ostin tän Pedal Forcen ruman ankanpoikasen. Pyöritin äsken ensimmäisen lenkin ja pyörä oli merkittävä parannus edelliseen pyörään verrattuna. Tietärinät oli vähissä ja pyörä oli kevyt kuin mikä. Rullasi kuin unelma. Nyt kun vielä käyn kalibroimassa jarrut, niin avot.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dalmore

Parin vuoden täysjäykkäilyläskeilyn jälkeen täysjoustoilu oli vaihteeksi mukavaa.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

No jopas.. Lisääntyikö pyörät, vai vaihtuko läski tuohon? 👍

----------


## Dalmore

> No jopas.. Lisääntyikö pyörät, vai vaihtuko läski tuohon?



Kyllä ne vaan lisääntyi. Läskeily on edelleen hauskaa, mutta vaihtelu tuntuu virkistävältä.

----------


## t-man

Hilipatiheijaa

----------


## Dalmore

Spämmätään nyt vielä kerran, kun Marskin hyväksyntä saatiin uusimmalle hankinnalle. Kaivelin arkistoja ja löysin kuvan ensimmäisestä omistamastani Santa Cruzista eli Hecler vuodelta 1998 
Ja Hightower 2016



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## valtsuh

Pitkästä aikaa on ehtinyt ajaa muutaman päivän sisään jopa kolmella eri pyörällä. Tässä niistä kaksi.



Cannondale Slate Force CX1 (L). Tallin toisiksi uusin menopeli. Kesän kruisailuihin, ompahan tällä tullut ajettua elämäni eka maantieporukkalenkkikin. Näin syksyn tullen saanut gg-kuosin Soma Cazadero 42-584 -ulkorenkailla.




Luottomaasturi, Trek Remedy 9.8 29". Taas ajossa kun hajonnut hissitolppa korvattiin uudella Bontrager Drop Line -tolpalla, joka ainakin ekat lenkit on pelannut varsin mainiosti.

----------


## kauris

No nyt! Hightower kelpaisi minullekin!

----------


## Ihmekameli

Komeita cyclokelejä vaan riittää, toivottavasti vielä pitkään.

----------


## jaksu

*BMC GF01* ´16. Ajoasentoa täytyy vielä säätää ja tod.näk. satula menee vaihtoon.

----------


## kuovipolku

BMC:n maantie- ja cyclocrosspyörien muotoilu miellyttää kovasti silmääni, vakka ymmärrän hyvin että toiset eivät niiden tietynlaisesta kulmikkuudesta pidäkään eikä niitä voi tosiaan erityisen sulavalinjaisiksi tai sopusuhtaisiksi sanoakaan. GF01 oli minun hyvin lyhyellä listallani kun olin hankkimassa uutta pyörää.

Väriä- siis muuta kuin mustaa - tosin saisi juuri tuossa mallissa olla joko enemmän tai vähemmän. Jos ja kun vaihtaisin satulan, ottaisin valkoisen tai punaisen ja laittaisin samanväristä tankonauhaakin.

Meinaatko muuten pärjätä lenkeillä yhden pullon taktiikalla?


PS Rupesin miettimään että jokin kuvassa näyttää oudolta, mutta sitten tajusin ettei se ollut muuta kuin seisontatelineen paikka, mutta voihan sen kai eteenkin laittaa! Tuommoinen "display stand" on tosiaan yllättävän kätevä ja toimiva, mulla taisi olla Pro-merkkinen, kumpi lie kopio (ellei sitten kumpainenkin).

----------


## jaksu

> Meinaatko muuten pärjätä lenkeillä yhden pullon taktiikalla?
> 
> PS Rupesin miettimään että jokin kuvassa näyttää oudolta, mutta sitten tajusin ettei se ollut muuta kuin seisontatelineen paikka, mutta voihan sen kai eteenkin laittaa! Tuommoinen "display stand" on tosiaan yllättävän kätevä ja toimiva, mulla taisi olla Pro-merkkinen, kumpi lie kopio (ellei sitten kumpainenkin).



Kyllä toinenkin pulloteline tulee. Telineen pultit olivat vaan jääneet jonnekkin Helsingin ja Kempeleen välille. Ainakaan tuo mun ständi ei sopinut levarin takia tuonne taakse, siksi se on kuvassa edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> *BMC GF01* ´16.



Hieno tyyppiesimerkki siitä, miten hiilikuiturunko voidaan suunnitella kun käytetään levyjarruja. Todella pitkälle viritetty tuo takakolmio, kehitys kehittyy.

----------


## T_Kn

Harmaa keli mutta löytyi sentään taas hyvää kartoittamatonta polkua pätkä. Yllättävän hyvin pärjäsi näinkin vetelä kaveri 32x11-36 välityksillä korvaavaa 11-42 pakkaa odotellessa.

----------


## VEn

Pieni päivitys tuli kalustoon. Nyt olis tommonen alla. Kiekkoja vielä odotellaan nykyisten ankkureiden tilalle.

----------


## kauris

No just. Onhan noi Yetit kyllä mielettömän hienoja. Mutta myös kalliita.

----------


## crcm

Lisää kuvia:
https://goo.gl/photos/EXuCstu7zLtxQ8LC8

----------


## Hääppönen

Tehokkaan kauniin oloinen!

----------


## jaksu

> Hieno tyyppiesimerkki siitä, miten hiilikuiturunko voidaan suunnitella kun käytetään levyjarruja. Todella pitkälle viritetty tuo takakolmio, kehitys kehittyy.



Kieltämättä tuo on hieman erikoinen.

----------


## Vekavi

> *BMC GF01* ´16. Ajoasentoa täytyy vielä säätää ja tod.näk. satula menee vaihtoon.



gf01 ollut ajossa muutaman kuukauden ja tyytyväisempi en voisi olla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Onhan se vielä vähä kesken ja säätäminenkin o kesken mutta fiilikset 7/5!
Palataan asiaan sitte valmiimman kamppeen kanssa.

----------


## Köfte

Tuo oranssi Spessu... Upean värinen!

----------


## Jonttu.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jonttu.

On se vaan niin maukasta, Specialized Stumpjumber FSR Comp 6Fattie ensi kierroksilla.

----------


## jaksu

> gf01 ollut ajossa muutaman kuukauden ja tyytyväisempi en voisi olla
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hieno kuulla  :Hymy:  Meikä suoritti mielestäni aika selkeän muutoksen pyörätyypissä (ex. Tarmac S-works). GF:llä olis tarkoitus naatiskella mukavasta kyydistä ilman turhaa puristusta.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Tuo oranssi Spessu... Upean värinen!




On, ja hyvän näköinen noin muutenkin.

Tuo Specializedin Rocket Red-väri on kyllä mielenkiintoinen kuvattava, vähän valaistuksesta yms. riippuen se vaihtelee herkästi jostain huomioliivin tai norttiaskin oranssista punaiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

tää sai vaihteet:

tää uuden keulan ja aheadin:

ja tää sais lähtee:

----------


## Greycap

Kerrankin molemmat samaan aikaan ulkoilemassa niin sai yhteiskuvan. Venttiilit ja vaihteet ihan miten sattuu, ei jaksettu käydä säätämään.

----------


## Odottakaa

Läski hiukan päivittynyt.



- answerin 20/20 stongga
- mcarbon kuitukehät + i9 navat
- 1 x 10 (sunrace mx3 11-42 takapakka, wolftooth 94 BCD 30T)

----------


## kmw

^ on se näemmä inernjetissäkn nätti  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Kävin hakemassa vähän kuraa pintaan Calpiksesta, että ois katu-uskottavampi kaikkien muutospäivitysten jälkeen.. Poikkeaa siis vakio evolink130:sestä seuraavasti:
-Spank oozy trail 345 kiekot, schwalbe 2,8" kumein, tubelessina
-RaceFace Atlas ø35 stemmi ja Next 760mm stonga + superstar 150mm leveet tupit
-Guide RS jarrut
-Sram X1 Carbon kammet, boost versiona ja 77dezignz iscg-crashplate
-Keulassa igludezign® stealth/flash decalit
-SDG Fly-Ti penkki ja XTR Trail polkimet

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Hyödyllinen kulkuneuvo työmatkoille yms. ilman sen suurempia tunteita. Typerän värinen, mutta ostin kun halvalla sain.



Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Olen nähnyt noita liikenteessä muutamia ja mun silmään tuo sininen näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## JiiÄm

^Komppaan, ihan asiallinen.

----------


## Bansku81

Mun pöörät.

----------


## Jman

Uusi maastorynkytin kotiutui tänään. Tosin kuljetuslaatikkoa oli paiskottu ihan kunnolla ja haarukan pää oli ottanut osumaa. Kosmeettisia vaurioita, mutta reklamointihommiin joutui heti. :Irvistys: 

Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race

----------


## scf_

Kosmeettisia vaurioita? Näyttää siltä että maalin lisäksi puuttuu hyvä kokonen pala metalliakin. Huonoa tuuria. Ajamatta takasin laatikkoon, palautuksena kauppaan ja ehjää tilalle.

----------


## Jman

> Kosmeettisia vaurioita? Näyttää siltä että maalin lisäksi puuttuu hyvä kokonen pala metalliakin. Huonoa tuuria. Ajamatta takasin laatikkoon, palautuksena kauppaan ja ehjää tilalle.



No kosmeettista tuo on vaikka ny vähän on nirhaantunutkin. 

Katsotaan mitä sanovat. Mitenköhän noi korvaushommat näissä menee? Onhan noi kuljetukset kuitenkin vakuutettuja. 

Ilmoitin heti vastaanottaessa kuljetusfirman tyypille ja laitoin kuvat myyjäfirmalle.

----------


## Blackborow

Ihan normaalia kuljetusfirman toimintaa nykyään. Ei huonoa tuuria.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Ihan vaan arvaan; Posti nimisen firman tekosia?

----------


## Jman

> Ihan vaan arvaan; Posti nimisen firman tekosia?



Think oli firma lähtiessä, mutta päällä oli sitten mm DHL:n lappua. Kahden lentokentän kautta kulkenut, niin veikkaan että jommassa kummassa on paketti saanut aikamoista kyytiä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Think oli firma lähtiessä, mutta päällä oli sitten mm DHL:n lappua. Kahden lentokentän kautta kulkenut, niin veikkaan että jommassa kummassa on paketti saanut aikamoista kyytiä.



jaa ok.. ajattelin et jos kotimaisesta kuljettajasta oli kyse,,

----------


## Blackborow

No ihan samanlailla telotun paketin olen saanut UPS:n jäljiltäkin. Hirveällä tuurilla sisällä ollut pyörä oli ehjä.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Ihan normaalia kuljetusfirman toimintaa nykyään. Ei huonoa tuuria.



Itsellä kotiutui viikko sitten pyörä ja oli vähän samaa meininkiä. Takavaihtajan korvake kierossa ja naarmuja rungossa ja vaihtajassa... Eikö kuljetusliike joudu näistä vastuuseen.

----------


## Sambolo

On kyllä perseestä tommonen, ei kunnioiteta toisen omaa.
Siis tuohan on tyylii renkaan alla raahautunu kun metallia noin paljon kulunu, eihän sitä saa metässäkään tollaseen kuntoon.

----------


## N-Man

> On kyllä perseestä tommonen, ei kunnioiteta toisen omaa.
> Siis tuohan on tyylii renkaan alla raahautunu kun metallia noin paljon kulunu, eihän sitä saa metässäkään tollaseen kuntoon.



Joskus kyllä vähän ihmettelee myös tuota tapaa pakata kuitenkin melko arvokkaat ja herkästi rikkoutuvat pyörät pitkille kansainvälisille kuljetuksille. Ei mitään muuta kuin yksinkertainen pahvilaatikko suojana. Kuinka moni lähettäisi oman pyöränsä ulkomaille niin että ulkonevien osien päällä ei olisi mitään ylimääräistä pehmustetta jos pakkauksena on vain pahvilaatikko?

----------


## Jman

Aika heppoinen kyllä oli lisäksi tuo pahvilaatikko, mutta kyllä nyt luulisi haarukan tosiaan suojaavan.

----------


## Pesku

Kyllä jos vertaa Canyonin pahvilaatikkoon niin tuo näyttää kyllä heppoiselta. Tosin joutuuhan siitä Rotkon pahvista maksamaan melkein 20€, enkä kyllä usko että sekään olisi tuota tapahtumaa kestänyt, sen verran on raahautunut jossain linjastossa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ite tilasin bike discountista ohjaustangon, renkaat ja jotai pikkusälää ni oli jäätävän iso paketti mikä täynnä pehmustetta. Pyörät tosin varmaa tulee muutenkin jostai alihankkijalta samoissa laatikoissa jo?

----------


## kaakku

Tuo on Cuben oma laatikko suoraan tehtaalta.

edit: onko tuo 19"? satulatolpasta päätellen tinkaa samalla isompi runko jos menee vaihtoon..

----------


## Jman

> Tuo on Cuben oma laatikko suoraan tehtaalta.
> 
> edit: onko tuo 19"? satulatolpasta päätellen tinkaa samalla isompi runko jos menee vaihtoon..



19" joo, satula inasen liian korkealla tuossa kuvassa. Ihan tyytyväinen olin kyllä tuohon kokoon mitä nopeasti testailin. Tarkoitus olikin hakea xc-tyyppistä ajoasentoa.

Seuraava koko kun on jo 5cm isompi.

----------


## scf_

Kahden asian takia vaatisin ehjän tilalle.

1. Jos joskus myyt. En ostaisi käytettynä, pyörää enkä keulaa.
2. Takuu. Myyjä laittanee muistiin jos hyväksyt vaurioituneen osan ja ajat sillä. Murtuma tuossa vieressä tuskin menee valmistusvirheenä takuuseen.

----------


## Shamus

Töihin mennessä...

----------


## Tonik

> Töihin mennessä...



Äääärettömän kaunis kuva! huh huh!! Ja pyörä!

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## fiber

Shamus, chapeau!

----------


## sam1_

Huh huh, mykistävä hieno kuva!  :Hymy:

----------


## N-Man

> Huh huh, mykistävä hieno kuva!



Kyllä. Yksi hienoimmista mitä on tullut nähtyä! Harvoin sopii pyörän väri noin hyvin koko maiseman sävyihin.

----------


## plr

Vuoden luontokuva?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

On juu 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

cupe stereo
[IMG][/IMG]
giant tcr
[IMG][/IMG]
charge cooker
[IMG][/IMG]
Toivottavasti näkyy ja anteeksi kännyn paska kuvanlaatu.

----------


## miku80

^Eipä näy...

----------


## harmis

> ^Eipä näy...



Entä nyt?

----------


## Jami2003

Ei 

Lähetetty minun H30-U10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei 😢

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## A.R

Shamus.Aivan huikeat sävyt,upea kuva !!!

----------


## teemui

Farley 7 tuli Whiten tilalle.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Farley 7 tuli Whiten tilalle.



Voiko musta/tumma harmaa olla muuta kuin hieno?!

----------


## harmis

edit. ei mitn

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Shamus.Aivan huikeat sävyt,upea kuva !!!



On! Sävy pyörässäkin makea. Sininen beargrese vissiin suunnilleen sama sävy ja todennut että se näyttää joka kuvassa yhtä pöhköltä kuin itekkin. Kunnon kamera voisi toki auttaa ainakin sen pyörän kohdalla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Voiko musta/tumma harmaa olla muuta kuin hieno?!



Ei.

----------


## ytte07

Trekin 7 on kyllä ihanan näkönen. Mitäs tosta joutuu pulittaan? Saako euroopasta tänne?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## teemui

> Trekin 7 on kyllä ihanan näkönen. Mitäs tosta joutuu pulittaan? Saako euroopasta tänne?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No ei ihan ovh:ta tarvinnut maksaa onneks  :Leveä hymy:  Kuulemma takuun kanssa voi olla nihkiää jos ulkomailta tilaa... Viime vuotisia malleja sais kyllä edukkaasti Saksasta.

----------


## brilleaux

> Töihin mennessä...



Silkkaa parhautta. Komiaa. (y) Kai sä kahvit nautit rauhassa näkyä ihastellen?

----------


## makton

Tuo tumma Farley 7 on kyllä ensimmäinen oikeasti hyvännäköinen trek.

----------


## Köfte

Erittäin kehno kännyräpsy, pahoittelen. Otettu toissa keväänä -15 pakkasessa.
Polkimet vaihtuneet tuon jälkeen, kombit menivät rouvalle TMT-käyttöön.

Esittäydytään nyt sitten samalla, kun tuli tuolla autothreadissa tahtomattaan
sohaistua ampiaispesää tjsp. Uhkasin samalla tehdä sitten tämänkin.

Eli 50+ äijänkäppyrä, 2 teini-ikäistä mukeloa ja vaihdevuotinen vaimo. Lisäksi
taloudessa akvaario, pojan lisko ja tyttären hamsteri. Jälkikasvulla molemmilla
vaivana 1-tyypin diabetes.

Pyöräilyä 60-luvulta kipillinen etuvetoinen kolmipyörä, rodeojakkaran kautta 
sitten 70-luvulla 5-v retkeilyyn, 10-v retkeilyyn ja päättyen 10-v Cinellin maantie-
konkeliin. C tuli sitten myytyä ja hankittua 6-v Helkaman panssarivaunu käyttö-
pyöräksi 80-luvun puolivälissä (ko. rohjo toimii nykyään 3v-torpedoituna pojan
talvi/rospuuttoruoskana). Sitten piiiitkä tauko, kunnes röökinpolton lopettamisen
jälkeen -12 tuo kuvan rauta-ankkuri kotiutui hellään huomaan. Pienessä äijässä
(167cm, 80cm sisäkoipea) asui vielä pienempi MAMIL. Hiljaista, mutta aktiivista 
palstaseurantaa vuodesta 2008; paljon on nähty/luettu, mutta oikeaakin tietoa
on rivien välistä löytynyt tarpeeseen jopa kummemmin kyselemättä.

2-kanavaista ääntä tulee myös äimisteltyä kotona, vinyyliltäkin.
Keittiöpuuhasteluunkin saa lisämaustetta langattomilla luureilla.
Lennokkeja nuoruudessa, kirjallisuutta, olutta, viskiä, giniä, chilejä.
Vähän hobittimainen elämänasenne siis.

----------


## Köfte

No,  tämä kuvan lisääminen olikin sitten sielua raastavaa; sallikaapas nyt varhaisvanhuksen ährätä...

----------


## Ihmekameli

^
Eddy orange. Nätti konkeli.

----------


## Köfte

Kiitos. Molteni orange itse asiassa. Väri oli aikoinaan ostopäätökseen
 suunnattomasti vaikuttanut tekijä. Vielä kun kokokin (ja tekniikka) oli passeli, 
ei juurikaan jäänyt vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## kauris

Olikohan noissa fulcrumeissa ihan pintatarroja nuo tekstit. Mietin saisiko pyörästä vielä tyylikkäämmän retro-look tyyppisen pelin repimällä ne tarrat irti?

----------


## Köfte

Irtotarrojahan nuo ovat. Mustat kehät sellaisenaan näyttivät "muhkuilta".
Vaatisi "oikeat retrokiekot" kirkkailla kehillä ja navoilla. Toisaalta tuo nyt
muutenkin on vähän sekoitus uutta ja vanhaa; geo ja rauta 60-lukua ja
tekniikka 2010-lukua. Makuasioita toki.

----------


## kauris

Ok, luulin, että pohja olis ollut alumiinia eikä mustaksi maalattua.

----------


## Köfte

Näinpä. Hmm. jospa talven aikana hinkkaisi eloksoinnin pois...
Tai antaisi olla tuohon rahaan.  Minua nyppii enemmän navat.
Mustat sopisivat tähän kokoknaisuuteen mainiosti?

----------


## Plus

No mutta sehän on hieno. Kunnolliset maantiepolkimet vaan ja satulaksi merkiksi joku klassinen italialainen malli...

----------


## V-P.V

> Irtotarrojahan nuo ovat. Mustat kehät sellaisenaan näyttivät "muhkuilta".
> Vaatisi "oikeat retrokiekot" kirkkailla kehillä ja navoilla. Toisaalta tuo nyt
> muutenkin on vähän sekoitus uutta ja vanhaa; geo ja rauta 60-lukua ja
> tekniikka 2010-lukua. Makuasioita toki.



Hieno mutta tuskin 60-luvulta. Kasari peli taitaa olla kyseessä kuitenkin?
Mulla oli samanlainen joskus mutta sininen. En tosin muista oliko Record kun hölmönä maalasin yli ja vielä hiton tökerösti.
 Hävettää vieläkin..

----------


## Köfte

Ne italojakkarat eivät valitettavasti toimi pukama/eturauhasvaivaisella.
Tuo Chargen halpismalli oli enemmän kuin kultaa; jopa Brooks otti kuokkaan.
B17 narrowilla aikoinaan paljonkin ajaneena yllätyin positiivisesti.
My ass is the Queen in this case?

----------


## Köfte

> Hieno mutta tuskin 60-luvulta. Kasari peli taitaa olla kyseessä kuitenkin?
> Mulla oli samanlainen joskus mutta sininen. En tosin muista oliko Record kun hölmönä maalasin yli ja vielä hiton tökerösti.
>  Hävettää vieläkin..



Suunnittelu on oikeasti 60-lukua, kun veljekset olivat Cinellillä runkomaakarin kisälleinä. Columbuksen "Thron" on putki-
settinä 70-lukua, yksilö NOS 2010 saman vuoden Campan Veloce 2X10 compact. Minuakin nyppii se vanhan oranssin C:n
runkosetin kauppaaminen aikoinaan. Onneksi meni "hyvään kotiin"

----------


## Wyllin Duncan



----------


## Iglumies

Tämmösellä mustalla mennään välillä

----------


## kmw

Satulan valkoinen nokka vähän häirittee, mut kai tol ny ajaa. Just ja just.

----------


## HC Andersen

Iglun Nallevassu on hienon näköinen.

----------


## alteregoni

Sehän on silleen, että jos vaihtaa satulatolpan pannan ja ohjainlaakerin, niin se on kuvallisen egotripin paikka, eikö?  :Cool:  Niin joo lisäsin mä renkaisiin ilmaakin...

----------


## Hääppönen

> Niin joo lisäsin mä renkaisiin ilmaakin...*nips*



Ilmankos on ilmavan näköinen.

----------


## kianto

> 



Mikäs pyörä tämä on?

----------


## VilleK

Trek Superfly 8, johon vaihdettu vakiokiekkojen tilalle Crossmaxit.

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/po.../2074600-2016/

----------


## Gibsy

Mutta missä se kuva on?

----------


## elasto

> Mutta missä se kuva on?



Mulla ainakin näkyy hieno musta Superfly.

----------


## villezi

Oma leikkikalu Felt Surplus 10

----------


## Sirkkeli

^hieno on Feltti.

----------


## Moska

Siinä on tallin tuorein jäsen. Justiinsa töistä oikaistu mutkan kautta kotiin.



Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J_K

Tuli liukasta niin heivasin lokarit ja etuvaihtajan, tilalle tuli ovaali eturatas, XT takavaihtaja ja 11-40 pakka, niin ja ISP:t.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Nyt tuli Kona-miehelle paha sivuaskel ja tilasin outletista 7.0 Nerven. Heti laatikosta purkuun ja pari pikku muutosta; kiekot XT:ksi (orkkis Crossridet tulee retkeilymoodissa alle 2.8-3" kumeilla), vaihteet 3x10 SLX/XT:stä 1x10 XT/XTR:ksi, kammet XT 786 > M8000 ja jakkara+gripit itelle mieleisiin. Putket vaihtuu vielä kuitusiin kunhan tulevat maailmata.

----------


## Tank Driver

Harmaa kippurasarvi puhuttelee!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Harmaa kippurasarvi puhuttelee!



Kyllä. Ratsastaisin tuolla mielelläni töihin huomenna aamulla.

----------


## Gibsy

Jsavilaa: Vetokahvat! Rengasvalintakin osunut nappiin näille keleille  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Tuli liukasta...



Törkeä monsteri! Hieno!

----------


## paaton

> Tuli liukasta niin heivasin lokarit ja etuvaihtajan, tilalle tuli ovaali eturatas, XT takavaihtaja ja 11-40 pakka, niin ja ISP:t.



Kyllähän se tällanenkin on pakko saada.
Onko tuo tarakka haarukan tukena ispeillä?

----------


## J_K

> Harmaa kippurasarvi puhuttelee!







> Kyllä. Ratsastaisin tuolla mielelläni töihin huomenna aamulla.







> Törkeä monsteri! Hieno!



Mukava jos tykkäätte!





> Kyllähän se tällanenkin on pakko saada.
> Onko tuo tarakka haarukan tukena ispeillä?



Ei ole tarakka tukena, käytin vaan dropouteissa olevat kiinnityspisteet tarakan kiinnitykseen, haarukka on kyllä turhankin tuk

Tältä se näytti kesäkuosissa. Stemmikin oli aluksi titaani, mutta turhan pitkä ja sopivaa en ole metsästänyt.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

J_K pyörä on hieno. .✌😊👊 ja mitä tulee nousukahvoihin niin..jätän sanomatta makunsa kullakin 😁

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

Farley 5...

----------


## kmw

^^ nousukahvat best. Ei tartte jos tangossa tarpeeksi bäksviippiä. Ylämäessä runtatessa suoralla stångalla tuntuu kun naula lyötäisiin ranteeseen.

----------


## stenu

> haarukka on kyllä turhankin tuk



..tukeva..? Onko noi jalat ne 17-millisellä alapäällä olevat levarispesifit Reynoldsit?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Minkä merkkinen toi J-K:n fillari on vai onko ite juotettu kasaan?

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Jsavilaa: Vetokahvat! Rengasvalintakin osunut nappiin näille keleille



Nousukahvoja käyttäny jo 20v niin jotenki tottunu että niistä on enemmän hyötyä ku haittaa.  :Hymy:  Ihan täysin menee vielä Thunder Burteilla, ei ollu tänäänkään yhtään paikkaa jossa ois toivonu karkeampaa. Tallissa on kyllä yks Kona on jo nastoitettuna mutta toistaiseksi mennään Burteilla ja RaceKingeillä...  :Vink:

----------


## S.S

Tuli viriteltyä Linski talven työmatkasetuppiin. Jäykkä keula, kaposempi kuitutanko ja hieman pidempi stemmi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J_K

> ..tukeva..? Onko noi jalat ne 17-millisellä alapäällä olevat levarispesifit Reynoldsit?



Tarpeeksi tukeva, mutta samalla silkkisen pehmeä tai jotain, paras haarukka mikä on ollut. Jalat on juurikin nuo Reynoldsit, haarukka painaa kaikkine ominaisuuksineen noin 1050g eli on painava. Runko luokkaa 2200g, muhvit tuo lisäpainoa noin 350g, mutta ei haittaa.





> Minkä merkkinen toi J-K:n fillari on vai onko ite juotettu kasaan?



Ite kasaan juotettu on, ollut ajossa nyt tasan puoli vuotta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ite kasaan juotettu on, ollut ajossa nyt tasan puoli vuotta.



On erittäin tyylikäs kokoonpano. Hienompi kuin yksikään saman genren kaupallinen himmeli. Etenkin taivutettu haarukka miellyttää ja muhvit sopii tyylin jatkoksi.

----------


## J_K

> On erittäin tyylikäs kokoonpano. Hienompi kuin yksikään saman genren kaupallinen himmeli. Etenkin taivutettu haarukka miellyttää ja muhvit sopii tyylin jatkoksi.



Kiitos!

Ollakseen genreensä sopiva geometria vaatii hieman muokkaamista, lastaamattomana ja kevyellä lastilla toimii, mutta trailia on syytä vähentää.
Menee varmaan uuden rungon ja haarukan teoksi jos ei siirry 42-584 renkaisiin jolloin jopa minun makuun keskiö menee liian matalaksi.

----------


## Jman

Ensilenkki Cubella. On kyllä hauska laite. :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos!
> 
> Ollakseen genreensä sopiva geometria vaatii hieman muokkaamista, lastaamattomana ja kevyellä lastilla toimii, mutta trailia on syytä vähentää.
> Menee varmaan uuden rungon ja haarukan teoksi jos ei siirry 42-584 renkaisiin jolloin jopa minun makuun keskiö menee liian matalaksi.



Jos sulla on tollanen megakoon etulaukku noin edessä, niin varmasti on vikuri ajaa. Itekkin joskus nuorena kokeilin retkeillä Tunturista purettu takatavarateline kiinni etuhaarukassa ja kamat tolleen edessä ylhäällä. Nyt on ollut samassa fillarissa lowriderissa sivulaukut ja ihan neutraalit ajaa. Toisaalta eikö tollasen haarukan putkia pysty ite taivuttamaan lisää että sais trailia lyhemmäksi?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ensilenkki Cubella. On kyllä hauska laite.







> Rautatielaki 85 §
> Rangaistussäännökset
> 
> Joka tahallaan tai huolimattomuudesta
> ...
> 4) liikkuu tai oleskelee asiattomasti ratapiha-alueella, ratalinjalla, rautatiesillalla tai rautatietunnelissa, joka ei ole yleisön käytettävissä,
> 
> on tuomittava, jollei teko ole vähäinen tai siitä muualla laissa säädetä ankarampaa rangaistusta, rautatielainsäädännön rikkomisesta sakkoon.



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J_K

> Jos sulla on tollanen megakoon etulaukku noin edessä, niin varmasti on vikuri ajaa. Itekkin joskus nuorena kokeilin retkeillä Tunturista purettu takatavarateline kiinni etuhaarukassa ja kamat tolleen edessä ylhäällä. Nyt on ollut samassa fillarissa lowriderissa sivulaukut ja ihan neutraalit ajaa. Toisaalta eikö tollasen haarukan putkia pysty ite taivuttamaan lisää että sais trailia lyhemmäksi?



Ei se laukku ole edes isoimmasta päästä, mutta oikeassa olet. Lähinnä keula on raskas ajaa ei niinkään vikuri, ihan odotetunlainen kun ottaa geometrian huomioon.
Saa haarukan putkia taivutettua, mutta se muuttaisi liian montaa muuttujaa yhtälössä. Paras ratkaisu on tehdä joko pelkästään uusi hieman pidempi ja isommalla rakella varustettu haarukka tai sitten uusi haarukka ja runko. Nyt toimii noilla leveämmillä renkailla paremmin joten mennään nyt talvi vielä tällä kokoonpanolla.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> 





Näin veturinkuljettajana täytyy kyllä sanoa että aika harkitsematon kuvauspaikka, varsinkin kun näkyy olevan "tuore" sähköistetty rata kyseessa... toki luonto korjaa tyhmät, mutta säälin kollegaa joka joutuu näkemään seuraukset.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Näin veturinkuljettajana täytyy kyllä sanoa että aika harkitsematon kuvauspaikka, varsinkin kun näkyy olevan "tuore" sähköistetty rata kyseessa... toki luonto korjaa tyhmät, mutta säälin kollegaa joka joutuu näkemään seuraukset.



Eniten säälittää rikkoa hyvä pyörä, ei muusta niin väliä  :Leveä hymy: DD

----------


## Jman

Juu, melko uhkarohkeaa vissiin oli, varsinkin kun tuo näkyvyyskin oli noin huono ja rataosuudella on todella vilkas liikennöinti. Ainakin kaksi kertaa päivässä. Kuulemma. Kertaakaan en tosin ole itse päässyt todistamaan.

----------


## stumpe

^Sori ot, mutta miten tuon keulan kuljetusvauriokeissin kans kävi?

----------


## Jman

> ^Sori ot, mutta miten tuon keulan kuljetusvauriokeissin kans kävi?



Aika paljon vähemmän offtopiccia kuin pari aiempaa viestiä, jotka eivät liity pyöriin ollenkaan. :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvittivät 250£. Eikä vaikuta takuuseen kun kyseessä ainoastaan kosmeettinen vika.

----------


## Jami2003

Onko tossa vielä rokkarin reverb hissitolppana. Itellä vuoden 2015 malli ja se on heikoin lenkki.

Mutta onnea uuden pyörän johdosta. Stereo on kyllä mahtava vekotin  :Hymy:

----------


## pete+

Pistämpä tähän hieman erilaisen "pyöräni kuvan"  :Hymy: 
Tai paremminkin renkaan. :No huh!:

----------


## Jman

> Onko tossa vielä rokkarin reverb hissitolppana. Itellä vuoden 2015 malli ja se on heikoin lenkki.
> 
> Mutta onnea uuden pyörän johdosta. Stereo on kyllä mahtava vekotin



On joo Reverb. 

Kiitos! Aika hauska vekotin on kyllä jäykkäperän jälkeen.

----------


## noniinno

> Ensilenkki Cubella. On kyllä hauska laite.



Mulla on samanlainen, ja on mahtava pyörä. Onnittelut hyvästä valinnasta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juu, melko uhkarohkeaa vissiin oli, varsinkin kun tuo näkyvyyskin oli noin huono ja rataosuudella on todella vilkas liikennöinti. Ainakin kaksi kertaa päivässä. Kuulemma. Kertaakaan en tosin ole itse päässyt todistamaan.



Junat ajaa Suomessakin paikoin 200 km/h. Siitä ei paljoa ääntä eteenpäin kuulu ja kun ukko keskittyy kuvaamiseen... Eikä huoli tässä ole pelkästään sinä ja sun hiljainen rataosuus. Esimerkillä on voimaa ja halusin nyt vain muistuttaa. Toinen juttu on sitten jos juna tulee ja vetää hätäjarrut kiinni, koska radalla on henkilö. Olen ymmärtänyt, että on aika kallista sorvailla kiskopyöriä uudelleen sileeksi.

----------


## Jonttu.

Toi stereo on kyllä maukas vehje, sääli etteivät ole laittaneet keulaksi tuohon 120mm versioonkin Fox34:sta tai Pikeä. Tuo 32 muljuaa vaan niin ikävästi kovemmassa rytkytyksessä, että se on tuon pyörän heikko lenkki jos kuskilla on enemmän massaa.

----------


## Jman

> Junat ajaa Suomessakin paikoin 200 km/h. Siitä ei paljoa ääntä eteenpäin kuulu ja kun ukko keskittyy kuvaamiseen... Eikä huoli tässä ole pelkästään sinä ja sun hiljainen rataosuus. Esimerkillä on voimaa ja halusin nyt vain muistuttaa. Toinen juttu on sitten jos juna tulee ja vetää hätäjarrut kiinni, koska radalla on henkilö. Olen ymmärtänyt, että on aika kallista sorvailla kiskopyöriä uudelleen sileeksi.



Suomessa on paljon ihmisiä jotka haluavat muistuttaa muita ihmisiä kaikennäköisistä asioista.

Sanotaan nyt kuitenkin: kenenkään ei pitäisi mennä niin tielle kuin rautatiellekään varomattomasti ja turhaan. 

Kuitenkin, hiljaisella rataosuudella jossa ajaa pari kertaa päivässä taajamajuna ja paikassa jossa on neljän kilometrin suora sekä täydellinen näkyvyys, harkitsin rataa ylittäessäni voivani pysähtyä turvallisesti minuutiksi ottamaan pari kuvaa. Eli tässä tilanteessa kuvauspaikka oli täysin harkittu. 

Jos tästä aiheesta millä ei ole minkään valtakunnan tekemistä tämän ketjun kanssa, on vielä jotain sanottavaa niin tee se yksityisviestillä. Kuten olisi pitänyt jo tuo ensimmäinen viesti tehdä.

----------


## fättärix

Täysin samoilla linjoilla Juhan kanssa. Itse joskus radan lähettyvillä olen todennut että ei tosiaan paljon ääntä nykyään kuulu ja sitten kun kuuluu niin näkyy enään perävalot.
Viime aikoina juuri uutisoitu kuinka juniorit leikkii raiteilla ja ollut todellisia läheltä piti tilanteita, niin koitetaan pitää järki päässä eikä lisäillä em. kuvia mihinkään josta juniorit niitä kopioi ja ottaa mallia. Junaradat on junia varten ja ainoa vaaratekijä ei ole se juna, vaan nykyisissä sähköradoissa kulkee hengenvaarallisia virtamääriä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Täysin samoilla linjoilla Juhan kanssa. Itse joskus radan lähettyvillä olen todennut että ei tosiaan paljon ääntä nykyään kuulu ja sitten kun kuuluu niin näkyy enään perävalot.
> Viime aikoina juuri uutisoitu kuinka juniorit leikkii raiteilla ja ollut todellisia läheltä piti tilanteita, niin koitetaan pitää järki päässä eikä lisäillä em. kuvia mihinkään josta juniorit niitä kopioi ja ottaa mallia. Junaradat on junia varten ja ainoa vaaratekijä ei ole se juna, vaan nykyisissä sähköradoissa kulkee hengenvaarallisia virtamääriä.



Juuri näin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirkkeli

Njaa, siinähän pelleilet radalla.. toivon mukaan et ehdi lapsia tekemään, tai ainakaan et näytä heille esimerkkiä miten radan läheisyydessä käyttäydytään.. on meinaan vähintään viikottaisia, vuodenajasta riippuen päivittäisiä, noi läheltäpiti tilanteet kun joku juustopää leikkii radalla.. siihen päälle ne jotka tulee sinne ihan tarkoituksella. Vuodessa kuolee junien alle tällä hetkellä keskimäärin muistaakseni n. 300 ihmistä, eli melkein yksi per päivä. Suurinta osaa ei uutisoida koska suurin osa on itsareita (ei haluta antaa ideoita muille mahdollisille kandidaateille). 

Totta on että suurin osa tapahtuu kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella, mutta ei se tarkoita etteikö junia kulkisi muuallakin. Usko pois, on kamala tunne repäistä näkemämatkalta ns "liinat kiinni" 200km/h vauhdista tietäen että osumakohdassa on vauhtia vielä 180, ja juna pysähtyy parhaimmillaankin vasta puoltoista kilsaa osuman jälkeen.

Pahinta on kun näkee lapsia leikkimässä radalla. Itselleni viimeisin tapaus oli 3 alle 10 vuotiasta sillalla pääradalla. Onneksi toista puolta vastaan tullut kuljettaja näki heidät, ja ilmoitti liikenteenohjaukseen, joka sitten soitti minulle ja käski jarruttamaan ennenkuin tulin paikalle. Kohdalla oli 180 rajoitus, ja lapset olisivat taivaan varmasti jääneet alle. Varoituksen ansiosta tulin paikalle 30km/h, näin piiloon juoksevat lapset, pysäytin, huusin veturin ovesta "Nyt helvettiin sieltä!", soitin poliisit varmistamaan paikalle ja jatkoin matkaa.

Näistä huolimatta, vaikka se harvinainen tavarajuna ajaa tavallisimmin vain 80km/h, ei tarkoita etteikö senkin alle voi jäädä. Usko pois, kokemusta on. Ihmisiä on paljon jäänyt päivystysveturienkin alle, jotka eivät vaihtotöissä aja kuin max 35km/h.


Edelleenkin, aivan sama jos jäät alle, ei se juna siitä kärsi, jää vain myöhään ja veturi tarvii korkeintaan alustapesun. Se kuski minua säälittää, vaikka luultavasti palaakin töihin saikkujen jälkeen (saikku alkaa kahdesta päivästä, jatko riippuu tunteeko kuljettaja tarvitsevansa lisää). Ei se silti enää samaa hommaa ole.

Tiedän yhden jo eläkkeelle jääneen kollegan jolle sattui 13 allejääntiä uran aikana, kaikki kuoli ja suurin osa (luultavasti) itsareita. "Parhaana" päivänä jäi alle 3, siihen aikaan sai jatkaa työvuoroa jos tunsi kykenevänsä. Ei ollut kuulemma häävi vuoro.

Älkää ny aikuiset ihmiset menkö käytössä olevalle radalle turhaan kikkailemaan.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että on aika kallista sorvailla kiskopyöriä uudelleen sileeksi.



Muistaakseni jotain 2k£/pyörä.. sanotaan et perus Tre-Hki IC:ssä on vaikka 5 vaunua, 4 akselia/vaunu eli 20 akselia.. veturi mukaan lukien 24 akselia, eli 48 pyörää. Eli "putki tyhjäksi" hätäjarrutus tarkoittaa reilun 90k€:n sorvihommia, siihen päälle kaluston turhan seisotuksen hinta. Ja en ottanut huomioon mahdollisia pyöränvaihtoja jos ei sorvaus enää riitä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Aika hintavaa tuo hätäjarruttelu. Lyhyellä matikalla kustannykset vuositasolla about 100t€ * 300 kpl
Eikö nykypäivänä olisi jotain muutakin tapaa jarrutella tai siis hidastaa junan vauhtia kuin tämä perinteinen lukkojarrutus.. 
Tässa kaikenlaisia vaihtoehtoja mietiskellessä 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Palataampa on-topikkiin. 


 Voitte jatkaa jeesustelu-osiossa taikkapa LJL voisi  laittaa oikein juna ja raide ketjun tulille kun tilausta näyttää olevan.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jman

> Palataampa on-topikkiin.



No ny on persoonallisen näköinen kulkine! :Hymy:  Mikäs tuo on?





> Voitte jatkaa jeesustelu-osiossa taikkapa LJL voisi  laittaa oikein juna ja raide ketjun tulille kun tilausta näyttää olevan.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Todellakin...

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Onko linkkiä juna ja raide ketjuun?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## N-Man

> Vuodessa kuolee junien alle tällä hetkellä keskimäärin muistaakseni n. 300 ihmistä, eli melkein yksi per päivä.



Vaaraa ja asian vakavuutta yhtään vähättelemättä täytyy korjata että oikea luku on 60-70 henkeä vuodessa. Iso luku se on siis silti.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Älkää menkö raiteille kuvaamaan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jman

> Älkää menkö raiteille kuvaamaan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Oikeesti nyt. Menkää jo sinne jeesustelutopikkiin tai tehkää se oma topikki näitä rautatievalistuksia varten...

----------


## Tank Driver

Oisko yhtään pyöräkuvaa kellään laittaa?

----------


## Blackborow

Odotas kun löydän sopivat raiteet.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Odotas kun löydän sopivat raiteet.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Keskustelu on ajautunut pahasti sivuraiteille.  :Hymy: ,

Edit: Lisäänpä pyörän kuvan tähän. Pari viikkoa on tuota ehtinyt ajella ja tuntuu kyllä loistohankinnalta, hauskuuskerroin kohdillaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

On topic:
 
Small small small small! 650b kiekoilla ja vallan oivasti kulki tänään Hirvikossa (kuskilla loppuu taidot  :Leveä hymy: ).

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Off topic: 

Raidekalustoa bongattu taustalta mutta tervejärkisesti ei sentään raiteilla olla 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

^^ Kivan näköinen värimaailma Surlyssa. Ruskea tankonauha samaan sävyyn nahkasohvan kanssa toimii hienosti.

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Eli pitää ostaa nahkasohva. Onks tää joku tulevaisuuden fillaristien juttu et ensin valitaan pyörä ja sit sisustus  :Leveä hymy: ?

----------


## TuriMaas

> On topic:
> Small small small small! 650b kiekoilla ja vallan oivasti kulki tänään Hirvikossa (kuskilla loppuu taidot ).



Oi saakutti, kun on hieno. Yleensä nämä eivät sisimpäni ripsiä väräytä, mutta tämä on kyllä mainio *peukkuja*

----------


## maapaa

Hiano! Tekisin kyllä jotain noille kiekkojen teksteille..

----------


## KSi

- kuva keskinkertainen, fillari EI. Specialized Roubaix Expert 2017.

----------


## kmw

> On topic:
> .



Ihan tahallinen repost ku on niin nätti. Melkein kuin minä pienenä.
Edith: määhän näin tämän livenä tänäpänä ja oli khyl söötti.

@Jman
Pöörä on Trek Sawyer

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Kiitos pojjaat kommenteista! Miekin niin tykkään ja on kyllä niin sopewa kuin olla voi *tähän joku haart-hymiö*
@kmw "melkein kuin minä pienenä": Ei huono  :Cool: 





> Hiano! Tekisin kyllä jotain noille kiekkojen teksteille..



Mietin tuota tekstiasiaa itsekin, mutta tykkään toisaalta niiden tuomasta valkoisesta  :Hymy:  visuaalinen silmäni pitäytyy siis pitämään tekstit vielä kiekoissa  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

tämä alkaa olla valmis. dude 8.0, L-koko bluto-keulalla ja hissitolpalla (crankbrothers highline). edessä 4.0" JumboJim, takana 4.4" JumboJim. mcarbon 65mm kiekot. 1x10 voimansiirto, ovaali 26t edessä ja takana 11-34 xtr-pakka ja Zee vaihtaja
12,15kg kuvan setupilla (polkimineen).

----------


## Petri Tuomenpuro



----------


## Welly

Bird Zero AM

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Pesun kautta odottelemaan ensimmäistä traineriajoa. Keväämmällä sitten taas OMSilla kadulle.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tank Driver

Bird uuh. Uuh!

----------


## Kanuuna

> 



Älyttömän hienon värinen😍

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## noniinno

^ hieno. Tuossa on jotain hirvimäisen hienoa. Samaa estetiikkaa kuin kisakireissä off-road autoissa.

----------


## alteregoni

> Bird uuh. Uuh!




Todellakin! Itsellä oli harkinnassa Aeris 140:nen, mutta oli sould aut oikia koko.

----------


## J T K

*n+1*

----------


## brilleaux

Ja ei muuta kuin lisää lunta, thank you! Talvenkestävä hissitolppa tarttis vielä katella..

----------


## kauris

heh, kerrankin pääsee sanomaan, että sun pitää muuttaa tänne etelään. Täällä on lunta yli 20 senttiä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> *n+1*



Satulaputki nayttaa pitkalta.. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

> Satulaputki nayttaa pitkalta.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



On kyllä sen verran vipuvartta että saattaa runko tykätä, kyttyrää.

----------


## brilleaux

> heh, kerrankin pääsee sanomaan, että sun pitää muuttaa tänne etelään. Täällä on lunta yli 20 senttiä.



Taitaa olla kohta täälläkin. Tässä odotellaan innokkaana  aamua kuin pikkupoika. Taitaa tulla pitkä työmatka.  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Joo niin tulee 😀👍

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J T K

Rivo on satulaputken slouppaus, ainoa asia mitä en ihan ymmärrä tässä pyörätyypissä. Putki on ylärajassaan, joten sen puoleen en näe ongelmaa. Että kestääkö...? Kuka tietää varmasti, mutta tuskin olen ainoa jolla on säätö noin pitkien jalkojen ja lyhyen selän myötä. Mitoitus on muuten enemmän kuin hyvä.

----------


## Tassu

> 



Mikä on tuo mötikkä tuossa keskiön yläpuolella?

Omat pyörät tälle talvelle. Vaihdoin Trekiin kunnon renkaat, vähäisessä käytössä olleet marawintterit vaihtu nyt Ice Spikereihin. Katsotaan onko niistä mihinkään. Vaikka, taitaa olla niin, että jos haluaa pärjätä niin koko pyörä vaihtoon, mutta ei nyt kehtaa kun tollakin ajaa sen vähän minkä ajaa. Fiksillä mennään kuitenkin eniten.

----------


## kmw

JTK:lla asiallinen pöörä. Hää vaan ajakoon tyytyväisenä ja koirien haukkuessa karavaani kulkee. Jos tolppa rikkoo rungon niin uusi on kummiskii halvempi kuin jalkojenlyhennysleikkaus.

----------


## Marsusram

> JTK:lla asiallinen pöörä. Hää vaan ajakoon tyytyväisenä ja koirien haukkuessa karavaani kulkee. Jos tolppa rikkoo rungon niin uusi on kummiskii halvempi kuin jalkojenlyhennysleikkaus.



Jep, noissa yleensä vain tarkistetaan rungon minimi-insertti ja tolpan minimi-insertti joista isomman mukaan mennään.

----------


## kukavaa

Tosi hyvä Sebu (?) Tassulla!

----------


## Tassu

> Tosi hyvä Sebu (?) Tassulla!



Kiitos, ja kyllä. Pelago San Sebastian. Hyvä pyörä on. Joskus pitää kokeilla vähän muhkumpaa rengasta kun kerta mahtuu.

----------


## timpe

Lumi tuli juuri sopivasti, kun uusi läski tuli kotiin.

----------


## paaton

> Lumi tuli juuri sopivasti, kun uusi läski tuli kotiin.



Ja sitten haluan tuollaisenkin.

Nyt kannattaa kyllä ottaa ma-ti vapaata töistäkin ja ajaa nämä kolme päivää putkeen.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Mikä on tuo mötikkä tuossa keskiön yläpuolella?



Tuollainen aero-säilytysboksi: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/ac...roadkit/118708

ps. Hieno fixi.

----------


## Monroe

Ja taas yksi pitkän tolpan Fatbike... Hivenen paranneltu Canyon. Painohan on pyörässä aina se tärkein ja tälle sitä jäi 10.6kg.

----------


## MRa

> Ja taas yksi pitkän tolpan Fatbike... Hivenen paranneltu Canyon. Painohan on pyörässä aina se tärkein ja tälle sitä jäi 10.6kg.



Mikäs keula siin on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Köfte

Systeri (pikku) on samaa kokoluokkaa; 39v maratoonari, 3 lapsen äiti, joka myös fillaroi.
Näytin kuvan tuosta ja sain "siskonmieheltä" henkistä puukkoa lapojen väliin... :Hymy:

----------


## macci



----------


## AnttiWalker

Lainasin kaverilta Scott Scalea talven treenaamista varten, jotta olis ensi keväänä enemmän jerkkua perseessä, kun maantiet putsataan hiekasta. 

Kysymys; millä sais kiristettyä tuon ohjauskahvan, joka pyörii?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Marsusram

> Kysymys; millä sais kiristettyä tuon ohjauskahvan, joka pyörii?



- päätykahvat kiristetään yleensä halkion kohdalta kuusiokolopultilla, integroituihin Ergon tms. kahvoihin hae ohje valmistajan sivuilta
- ohjaustanko kiristetään ohjainkannattimen etupuolelta kuusiokolopulteilla
- ohjainkannatin kiristetään ohjainputkeen kuusiokolopulteilla, kuvan mukaan ovat Scottissa ohjainputken takana
edit:
-ja ohjauslaakeri kiristetään löysäämällä ensin ohjainkannatin, kiristämällä ohjainputken päältä säätöpulttia ja kiristämällä ohjainkannatin

----------


## AnttiWalker

> - päätykahvat kiristetään yleensä halkion kohdalta kuusiokolopultilla, integroituihin Ergon tms. kahvoihin hae ohje valmistajan sivuilta
> - ohjaustanko kiristetään ohjainkannattimen etupuolelta kuusiokolopulteilla
> - ohjainkannatin kiristetään ohjainputkeen kuusiokolopulteilla, kuvan mukaan ovat Scottissa ohjainputken takana



Kiitti. Vois huomenna laittaa se kuntoon. Vaikuttaa suoraviivaselta hommalta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Kiitti. Vois huomenna laittaa se kuntoon. Vaikuttaa suoraviivaselta hommalta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Jos sun pitää kysyä neuvoja tälläiseen hommaan niin voi olla että ko työ on sinun tasolle vaativahko. Varaudu pettymyksiin. Älä kiristä liikas ym


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AnttiWalker

> Jos sun pitää kysyä neuvoja tälläiseen hommaan niin voi olla että ko työ on sinun tasolle vaativahko. Varaudu pettymyksiin. Älä kiristä liikas ym
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



En nyt tiedä tasoista. Tullut pyörittyä maantiepyörien parissa jo muutaman vuoden ja sitä ennen peruspyörien kanssa. Nyt ekaa kertaa vaan maastopyörä talvikaudeksi lainassa, enkä halunnut lähteä sooloilemaan kaverin pyörällä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Moska

> Jos sun pitää kysyä neuvoja tälläiseen hommaan niin voi olla että ko työ on sinun tasolle vaativahko. Varaudu pettymyksiin. Älä kiristä liikas ym
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Olikohan tuosta postauksesta apua kellekään?

----------


## AnttiWalker

> Olikohan tuosta postauksesta apua kellekään?



Mietin samaa. Jätän omat ajatukset pois, kun olen täällä omalla nimelläni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Neuvo oli että älä kiristä liikaa ja jos tarvit neuvoja niin sit pyöräkorjaamo voi olla sinulle oikea osoite.
Btw kuvia tähän lankaan.. eikä huoltoneuvoja.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

Mikä on ohjauskahva?

----------


## Mazaa84

Ohjauskahvoista en tiedä mitään, mutta tässä toisen Scalen innoittamana lisää Skottilaista..

----------


## Gaastra

Uusi maasturi tuli taloon. Canyon Neuron AL 9.9 SL

----------


## Kanuuna

> Uusi maasturi tuli taloon. Canyon Neuron AL 9.9 SL



Kerropa kokemuksista, kun pääset satulan päälle.

----------


## elasto

Hieno on tuo uusi Neuron.

----------


## Lvaline

Omat pyörät (26'' ja 29'') joista toinen pian ajokunnossa

----------


## palikka86

Uutta kalustoa tuli talliin. 
Trek stache 5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JuusoA

Tällänen tuli valmiiksi viikonloppuna ja ekat lenkit heitetty jo. Soiva peli :Hymy:  Hissitolppa ja jonkunlainen ohjuri tulee vielä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## juho_u

Näillä joutuu pärjäämään, nyt pesty ja rutsi huollettu. Pääsee talveksi sisälle lämpimään.



En ois uskonu, miten rimpulalta tuo rutsi tuntuu, kun läskillä oon ajanu viimeiset parikuukautta.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Näillä joutuu pärjäämään.



Mahtaa olla rankkaa

----------


## JouMar

Olihan tästä jo kuva tuolla läskinfiilistelyketjussa, mutta laitetaan nyt tännekin.

Pukki tuli ennenaikaisesti ja toi Kanadasta Norco Ithaqua 6.2:sen. Speksit tuolta: http://m.norco.com/bikes/mountain/fa...ua/ithaqua-62/ Vakiokokoonpanoon erona RF Next 35 kuitukeppi ja Brand X Ascend hissitolppa.

Paino renkaat litkutettuna 12.8kg.

Muutaman lenkin perusteella aivan hyvä pyörä.

----------


## LJL

^ Erootillinen läski!

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niin on 😙🍒👍

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jsavilaa

Nyt kai tuo Nerve 7.0 vissiin ois suunnilleen ens kesän kuosissa....ellei keväällä innostu vaihtaan 1x11 settiä 42t extenderin sijaan. Taakse piti tyytyä 2.8" Roniin, eteen meni 3".

----------


## bici74

> Muutaman lenkin perusteella aivan hyvä pyörä.



Hieno on. Ja kuvan perusteella et hellasärön pelosta kärsi  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

tuntuu ihan että ois new bike day, vaikka onkin ollut jo laitettavana hetken.

----------


## G0rd0n

> Uutta kalustoa tuli talliin.







> Trek stache 5 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Miten kulkee stache? Miettinyt itse 7-mallia.. Hangessa ajo kiinnostaa.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Hienoja on Norco ja Colnago tossa ylempänä.

----------


## Greycap

Laatu jälleen taattua perunamuusia. Ei vaan saa noita punaisia osia näyttämään oikeilta vaikka mikä olisi...

Ympärivuotinen jokapaikanmankeli siis talvikuosissaan. Varsinaiset tekniset erot edellisiin saman härvelin kuviin on kuitenkin voimansiirtopuolella, yhtään '15-mallista alumiinirunkoista Stumpjumperia ei tietääkseni tehtaalta ikinä Shimanon vaihteilla tullut mutta siinä on nyt yksi kappale.

----------


## stumpe

^Maantiepakka?

----------


## Greycap

> ^Maantiepakka?



On, hyväksi havaittu 11-28. Riittää siihen mitä tämän kylän mäissä tarvitsee ja koko aluetta pystyy kuitenkin hyödyntämään.

----------


## KnuutV

Uusi fillari -päivä (tai siis ei siinä oo uutta kuin runko...)

----------


## Köfte

> On, hyväksi havaittu 11-28. Riittää siihen mitä tämän kylän mäissä tarvitsee ja koko aluetta pystyy kuitenkin hyödyntämään.



Ahaa! Kuullostaa järkevältä. MP ei voi pamputtaa tarkoituksenmukaisuudesta.
Ehdottelenpa ko. kombinaatiota pojalle, jos ajatus kelpaa...  Kalusto on "käymistilassa".

----------


## Wyllin Duncan



----------


## AnttiWalker

Vitsi kun pääsisi vähän testaamaan uutta Fizik Aliante-satulaa vähäsen. Sää ei nyt vaan anna myöten.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## stumpe

Työmatkatykki. Ruma ku mikä, mut täs pyöräs käytännöllisyys ennen muotia.

----------


## noniinno

Pikkumusta sopii juhlaan.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Pistetäänpäs omasta kesällä kasatusta sekasikiöstä kuva. Ostin ylivuotisen Scotin rungon saksasta ja jotkut osat otin vanhasta pyörästä ja jotkut ovat uusia, niin värimaailma on mitä on. Monipuolinen ja hauska pyörä kyllä, kun teknisessä maastossa menee ketterästi, kiipeää hyvin ja kulkee myös sorateillä kovaa.

----------


## stumpe

^Mulle ei ole näkynyt yksikään Kaatuilijan kuva safarilla. Olenkohan ainut?

----------


## pinohiiri

Nyt on komea peli noniinnolla. Mikäs toi on? Simppelit ja puhtaat linjat on ainakin.

----------


## noniinno

> Nyt on komea peli noniinnolla. Mikäs toi on? Simppelit ja puhtaat linjat on ainakin.



Kiits, Marin Muirwoods.

----------


## kermaperuna

Tällanen lenkkipyörä talveksi tuli kasattua Planet-x:n alerunkosetistä ja varastosta löytyneistä osista.

----------


## cuprar

Vanhan teräs tunturin uudelleen syntyminen talvipyöränä

----------


## Sirkkeli

^Onpa komee Tuntsa! *peukkuja*

----------


## Tukkasotka

Kiekonrakennusharjoituksen harjoitustyö.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Ååh!! Eroottista. Eturengas näyttää Chicanelta, onko se?

----------


## Pesku

Nyt tarvitaan Tukkasotkalta vähän lisää infoa (mikä runko ym. osat?)! Ko. pyörä on upea!

Cannondale Slaten jalanjäljissä?  :Vink:

----------


## dimebak

Vaihteisto vaihtui 1x10 Shimanosta ==> 1x11 Sramiin. NX:n pakka ja  GX:n vaihtaja, ketjut ja Matchmaker X:llä vaihdevipu jarrun clampiin kiinni. Ja samalla lähti x kappaletta tarroja, pääasiassa vanteista. Keulaan tilasin SRAMnationilta stealth-teipit mutta ne ei ole vielä tulleet...

----------


## Tukkasotka

> ^ Ååh!! Eroottista. Eturengas näyttää Chicanelta, onko se?



Chicane kävi mielessä, mutta päädyin 36 leveään Gravel grinderiin. Takana 33 Almanzo.





> Nyt tarvitaan Tukkasotkalta vähän lisää infoa (mikä runko ym. osat?)! Ko. pyörä on upea!
> 
> Cannondale Slaten jalanjäljissä?



Slaten teemaa siinä on kyllä. Kyseessä 2016 GT Grade alloy X, johon haalittu halvennuksista purppuraa osaa. Sixpack racingiltä kehä, stemmi, satulaputki ja seatclamp. Hopen napa ja jarrulevy. Maasto-osia siis. Lisäksi ruuveja, pacereita, vaijerinpää, nipoja yms. yksityiskohtia hiottu värillisin ratkaisuin. Halusin opetella kiekon rakentamisen ja nälkä kasvoi syödessä. Onpahan kestävä keula nyt ainakin.  :Hymy:  Pari lisäkuvaa

----------


## bouncer

Mun silmäterä  :Cool: 

Tehdyt muutokset
Ashima jarrulevyt 203 ja 180
Leveämpi ohjaustanko 
Stemmi 70 6* 
Takavaihtaja ja liipaisin XO1

Tulossa jossain vaiheessa
Hiilikuitutanko
Shimano Zee jarrut
Bontrager Barbegazi 27,5" x 4,5"

----------


## LJL

> Chicane kävi mielessä, mutta päädyin 36 leveään Gravel grinderiin.



Jaajaa, semmoinenkin on! Nyt kun yhden Chicanen takuuvaihdon jälkeen olen onnistunut litkuttamaan kumekset (luottamus palautui) niin tuo 36mm reunanappulainen kuumottaisi.

----------


## jaksu

> 



Kyllä, polkisin  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

✌😊👍

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

Joku vaihtoi pyöräni rungon ja varasti vaihteet.

----------


## JackOja

> Joku vaihtoi pyöräni rungon ja varasti vaihteet.



Törkeää! Mut onhan toi kuitenkin hieno Transu.

----------


## kmw

Transua polkisin mielelläni. Ja täällä vesijättömaalla löytyy tarpeeksi silleen sopivaa settiä et vaihteita niin tartte.

----------


## slow

> Pikkumusta sopii juhlaan.




Kyllä tuo sopii päivään kuin päivään. Arvostusta.

----------


## silppu

Terve! Tässä tällainen herrasmiespyörä talvivarusteissa. 42-milliset nastarenkaat meni vielä vaikka Pelagon mukaan lokareiden kanssa raja on 37.

----------


## shitmonkey

> Kiits, Marin Muirwoods.



Hieno pyörä. Mitäs veikkaat, mahtuukohan lokasuojat ice spikerien kanssa vielä?

----------


## noniinno

^Ei mahdu.

----------


## ilmora

> Kiekonrakennusharjoituksen harjoitustyö.



On kyllä nätti! Upeaa värien käyttöä.

----------


## eagle



----------


## kauris

Mutta oliko tuo nyt pyöräsi kuva? Vai kenties valmistajan katalogikuva.

----------


## jarit

Stache 5

Alunperin hankin Stachen värissä "Miami Green" , mutta pian selvisi että runko menee takuuseen (=löysä satulaputki).
Tilalle tuli uusi musta runko, mutta keulaksi jäi edellisen fillarin keula (jepjep).
Siispä maalamaan & lakkaamaan keula. Tuossa on lopputulos kun se on saatu nippuun muutama viikko sitten.

----------


## LJL

> Mutta oliko tuo nyt pyöräsi kuva? Vai kenties valmistajan katalogikuva.



Se ei ollut todennäköisesti edes pyöräsi, vaan pyöräsi kuvatuksen kuva

"
*Question 1: Is this item easy to use?**Answer:* If have never been on a bike before, this is a great starter. It is also a good option for those individuals who are looking for a cheaper alternative of commuting to and fro work, school, etc
"

----------


## Gibsy

> Stache 5
> 
> Alunperin hankin Stachen värissä "Miami Green" , mutta pian selvisi että runko menee takuuseen (=löysä satulaputki).
> Tilalle tuli uusi musta runko, mutta keulaksi jäi edellisen fillarin keula (jepjep).
> Siispä maalamaan & lakkaamaan keula. Tuossa on lopputulos kun se on saatu nippuun muutama viikko sitten.



Turha nurista jälkikäteen jos hyväksyit jo aika kyseenalaisen takuuvaihtomenettelyn  :Vink:

----------


## elasto

eaglen spessu on suorastaan eroottinen.

----------


## Mr Hyde

> eaglen spessu on suorastaan eroottinen.



Ei vaaterissa oleva punainen satula latistaa hieman tunnelmaa.

----------


## maapaa

> Ei vaaterissa oleva punainen satula latistaa hieman tunnelmaa.



Jospa se on sitten vaaterissa, kun siihen painaa arsensa päälle.

----------


## Farina

> Jospa se on sitten vaaterissa, kun siihen painaa arsensa päälle.



 Niinpä. Täpärin satulan säätö on yllättävän vaikeata.

Eaglelle vinkiksi, että kannattaa suojata chainstay ei-vetopuolelta siitä kohtaa mistä jarruletku nousee. Jos vanhat merkit paikkansa pitää, niin letku hinkuttaa tuosta maalit pois.

----------


## noniinno

^ Itse liimasin tuollaisen takahaarukkaan suojaamaan kuitua letkun hankaukselta.
http://www.sprocketandgear.co.uk/293...le_tidy_3m.jpg

----------


## jarit

> Turha nurista jälkikäteen jos hyväksyit jo aika kyseenalaisen takuuvaihtomenettelyn



En hyväksynyt tuota menettelyä mutta huonoista vaihtoehdoista se oli paras. Vielä huonompi olisi ollut että valmistaja tarjoaa hissitolpan ja minulle jää viallinen runko. Noista sai valita. Tämä oli sellainen "kumpaanko jalkaan haluat itseäsi ampua?" -takuu. Stache vaikutta muutenkin vähän huonon karman fillarilta: takanavan laakerit petti noin 2,5kk käytön jälkeen. Ne sain tänä aamuna ja ajattelin laittaa itse paikalleen. Odotan kyllä tuon laakeri-episodin jatkuvan sillä navan rakenne on vain yksi laakeri puolellaan. Kyllä tuosta vielä toimiva fillari tulee kun tarpeeksi jaksaa vaihtaa osia  :Hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Kyll siellä vapaarattaassa on omat laakeri, ei muuta ku kylki varovasti auki laakereita ja lisää vaseliinia. Hopella oli joskus erä napoja et piti tarkistaa oliko niissä tippa vai reilusti.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## juhapoika

Jarit: kerrotko tarkemmin satulaputken löysyydestä? Omassa Stachessani tolppa valuu aina alas, vaikka laitan linkun kuinka kireälle.

----------


## jarit

> Jarit: kerrotko tarkemmin satulaputken löysyydestä? Omassa Stachessani tolppa valuu aina alas, vaikka laitan linkun kuinka kireälle.



Sama ongelma oli minullakin. Poistin rasvat sekä putkesta että tolpasta. Ei auttanut.Laitoin Tacx:n kuitutahnaa väliin. Ei auttanut. MIttasin tönärillä runkoputken sisämitan: Rungon pituussuunnassa aivan oikea 31.6mm. Poikittaissuunnassa 31.9mm. Tuo soikeus ei kiristy fillarin omalla pikalinkulla enää tiukaksi.
Maahantuojan vaihtoehdot takuuksi: Uusi runko (joka on eri värinen kuin keula) tai hissitolppa + ruuvattava kiristyspanta. Valitsin ensimmäisen, koska Bontragerin hissitolpat ovat 0-offsetillä ja minun pitkät reidet tarvitsevat satulan taakse eli tolpassa on oltava offsettiä. 
Paikallinen jälleenmyyjä teki oman tarjouksen (ilman maahantuojan avustusta)  että jos haluan myydä Stachen ja ottaa jonkin toisen fillarin, mutta tämä tarjous ei ollut taloudellisesti mielekäs.
Vähän jäi ikävä maku Trekin takuusta. Korostan että paikallinen kauppias teki mitä on tehtävissä eli olemme vielä ihan hyvin puheväleissä  :Vink: 

btw: takanavan laakerit on nyt vaihdettu.  Samalla selvisi että navan vetopuolen end cap oli jäänyt (varmaankin tehtaalla) niin löysälle jengalle että pyörittelin sen helposti sormilla auki, vaikka sen kiristykseen on viisteet kiintoavaimelle ja akselin toisessa päässä kuusiokolo. Saattoi vaikuttaa jonkin verran takakiekon sivuttais välykseen.

----------


## zipo

Stachen taka-akselin vivun säätö.
1.Kiekko normaalisti kiinni.
2.Löysytät hieman kuusikoloavaimella akselin päässä näkyvää kuusikoloruuvia.
3.Käännä linkun vipu sopivaan asentoon esim.klo 17.00.(linkku yhä kiinniasennossa)
4.Kiristä kuusiokolo ruuvi sopivaan momenttiin=Vivun saa kiinni ja auki ilman ylenpalttista voimaa.
5.Linkussa oleva kumiosa kannattaa myös pitää kunnossa=puhdas ja hieman liukastetta aika ajoin.

----------


## juhapoika

> Sama ongelma oli minullakin. Poistin rasvat sekä putkesta että tolpasta. Ei auttanut.Laitoin Tacx:n kuitutahnaa väliin. Ei auttanut. MIttasin tönärillä runkoputken sisämitan: Rungon pituussuunnassa aivan oikea 31.6mm. Poikittaissuunnassa 31.9mm. Tuo soikeus ei kiristy fillarin omalla pikalinkulla enää tiukaksi.



Kiitos selventävästä vastauksesta. Otin tolpan pois ja mittasin sisämitan eri suunnista. Pyörän pituussuuntaan halkaisija noin puoli milliä suurempi. Satulaputki on halkaistu ja luulisi pikalinkun kiristyksen riittävän, mutta ei ilmeisesti. Täytyy harkita yhteydenottoa maahantuojalle.

----------


## jarit

> Stachen taka-akselin vivun säätö.
> 1.Kiekko normaalisti kiinni.
> 2.Löysytät hieman kuusikoloavaimella akselin päässä näkyvää okuusikoloruuvia.
> 3.Käännä linkun vipu sopivaan asentoon esim.klo 17.00.(linkku yhä kiinniasennossa)
> 4.Kiristä kuusiokolo ruuvi sopivaan momenttiin=Vivun saa kiinni ja auki ilman ylenpalttista voimaa.
> 5.Linkussa oleva kumiosa kannattaa myös pitää kunnossa=puhdas ja hieman liukastetta aika ajoin.



Zipo; jep,nyt myöhässä ymmärsin kuitin. Kuvassa on fillari niputettu pikaiseen keulan maalauksen jälkeen justjust kuivana. Takalinkku on runkotakuun jäljeltä ja ihmettelin tätä hieman itsekin. On asioita joita odottaa olevan kunnossa jälleenmyyjän huollon jälkeen, mutta en huomannut fiksata tuohon kuvaan. 

Juhapoika: hyvä juttu että sait selvyyden asiaan.  Nyt vain yhteyttä myyjään ja maahantuojaan niin siitä se lähtee ongelma selviämään, 

Kaikile muille pahoittelut OT keskustelusta ja hyvää joulua!

----------


## zipo

No jos tykkää että QR vipu osoittaa eteenpäin myös MTB:ssä kuten kippurasarvisissa niin OK.
Sitten joku kuva väliin.

----------


## Jukahia

Mondraker Crafty+
Kulmaa loivennetty 1,5*
ovulointi ratas 32
muu tekniikka vaihtumaan päin
3" renkulat
purgatory grid & nobby nic ss, apex, pacestar 

Tuntui hyvältä tuo Apex Nobby, kun ei muljunnut yhtään mutkissa, tuntumaan saattaa toki vaikuttaa nuo uutuuttaan paukkuvat 50mm kuitumiinikiekot.

----------


## RadonJussi



----------


## Kyrdis

Nätti mondrakeri yllä!

----------


## Antza44

> Jarit: kerrotko tarkemmin satulaputken löysyydestä? Omassa Stachessani tolppa valuu aina alas, vaikka laitan linkun kuinka kireälle.



Minkä vuoden mallia sinun Stachesi?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Talvikokelin runko vaihtui Fire Mountainista Ragley Marleyhyn. Oon pitkään salaa haaveillu Marleystä tai Pigletistä, ja muutaman ostossa hieman myöhästynyt, nyt sattui sopivasti fillaritorilla silmään tuommonen paremman värinen Marley-runko niin pakko oli ostaa pois kuleksimasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## juhapoika

Antza44: vuoden 2016 mallia. Käsittääkseni Jarit:lla on samaa vuosimallia, koska runko on vihreä täysjäykkä (Stache 5).

----------


## Irocci

Uusin tulokas vielä "säätö" tiloissa.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kaakku

Oho, e-bike etuvaihtajalla. Mikä moottori tuossa on?

----------


## Köfte

> 



Mmm... Oranssi, nam.

----------


## Irocci

> Oho, e-bike etuvaihtajalla. Mikä moottori tuossa on?



Shimpan Deore XT 2x10 vaihteisto ja Yamahan sähköt.

----------


## paaton

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2B...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Canyon Inflite 9.0
> Talvikuosi
> - Maastopyörän kumit 
> - Vähän heijastintarroja ja valoja
> 
> Paksut kumit on muuten kivat, mutta nyt voimansiirto on 1 x 11. Etuvaihtaja ottaa isolla rattaalla renkaan nappuloihin kiinni. Talvi pärjätään näillä. Lumisilla åoluilla mennään lujaa. Keväämmällä ensiasennuskumi takaisin, ainakin taakse.



Ovatko nuo 1.75, eli 42mm leveät?  ei kai tuohon infliteen "oikeat" maastorenkaat mahdu?

----------


## LJL

> Ei noita tietenkään noille vanteille suositella laitettavaksi...



Inflite 9.0:ssa oli 2014 mallissa jotkut painavat Dt Swissin OEM 29" perusmaastokiekot joille voi laittaa ainakin 2,25" leveät kumit kehän leveyden puolesta. Infliten haarukat, ja näköjään muutkin ulottuvuudet, sen sijaan asettavat hieman rajoitteita. Ei kyllä mitään käsitystä millä kiekoilla noita nykyään tehdään.

----------


## Mach-0



----------


## kmw

^ ooooh miten voikaan p*skanen pyörä olla kaunis. Ripsektit, peukalot jne.

----------


## JackOja

Komppaan edellistä. Mut mikä toi on? Olisin väittänyt Skookumiksi, mutta ei siinä ole noin kaarevat seatstayt  :Sekaisin: 

Täydellinen värivalinta teräs-29erille!

Piti pinnistellä jotta keksisi kuvauspaikankin. Rastiainesta.

----------


## slow

Arvostusta aliääninopeudella liikkuvalle pyörälle. Moni asia kohdallaan.

----------


## kmw

Canfield Nimble9?

----------


## Tassu

Sebun orkkiskeula vaihtui Sibbon keulaan. Eka levariosa mun pyörissä, jos maasturia ei lasketa. Ite en huomaa ajossa vaikka a-c on 15 mm pidempi. Vaakaputki ehkä aavistuksen nousee.

----------


## Mach-0

Kiitos kommenteista. Pyörä on tosiaan Nimble 9 ja paikka Larun huipulla. En päässyt ajamalla ylös asti.

----------


## Tank Driver

Canfieldin pyörät on hirveen rumia ja kaikin puolin ikävän oloisia laitoksia. Not.

----------


## Sontwo

Stumppi sai plussakiekot ja siirtyi siten talvimoodiin.

----------


## Gammt

> Talvikokelin runko vaihtui Fire Mountainista Ragley Marleyhyn. Oon pitkään salaa haaveillu Marleystä tai Pigletistä, ja muutaman ostossa hieman myöhästynyt, nyt sattui sopivasti fillaritorilla silmään tuommonen paremman värinen Marley-runko niin pakko oli ostaa pois kuleksimasta.



Hienolta näyttää! Kiva kun hyvä runko saa asiallista arvostusta.. =) oma projekti vielä rakenteilla mutta kai se lumien lähtöön valmistuu!

----------


## KSi

> "Mikä on tuo mötikkä tuossa keskiön yläpuolella?"
> 
> 
>  Specialized Roubaix Expert 2017
> 
> - 'mötikkä' keskiössä on Spessun innovaatio tarvikeboksista. Idea on hyvä, mutta laatikon hyötysuhde huono.. Se on suunniteltu 1-2 CO2 patruunalle, sen suuttimella, kahdelle rengastyökalulle ja yhdelle sisurille. Itse en saanut aiallisesti siihen kuin varasisurin. Otin pois koko laatikon (165g). Sen painoinen satulalaukku on jo keskikokoa ja tuhannesti parempikäyttöinen. Hyvä yritys Spessulta. 
> 
>  Nyttemmin olen jo vähän päivittänyt (keventänyt) pyörää. Euroopan fillarijulkaisuissa uusi Roubaix on saanut erinomaiset arvostelut. Jos Roubaixin edellinen malli oli erittäin mukava ja vakaa, tämä on niitä vielä enemmän. Asian ydin on FutureShock, keulassa oleva 20mm jouston antava patruuna. Toimii. Kun syksyllä lokakuussa tilasin fillarin Pyorahuolto.com kautta, koko Euroopassa oli 6kpl tätä saatavana (Hollanti). Nyt varmaan varastot täyttyneet.

----------


## KSi

Specialized Roubaix Expert 2017

- 'mötikkä' keskiössä on Spessun innovaatio tarvikeboksista. Idea on hyvä, mutta laatikon hyötysuhde huono.. Se on suunniteltu 1-2 CO2 patruunalle, sen suuttimella, kahdelle rengastyökalulle ja yhdelle sisurille. Itse en saanut aiallisesti siihen kuin varasisurin. Otin pois koko laatikon (165g). Sen painoinen satulalaukku on jo keskikokoa ja tuhannesti parempikäyttöinen. Hyvä yritys Spessulta. 

 Nyttemmin olen jo vähän päivittänyt (keventänyt) pyörää. Euroopan fillarijulkaisuissa uusi Roubaix on saanut erinomaiset arvostelut. Jos Roubaixin edellinen malli oli erittäin mukava ja vakaa, tämä on niitä vielä enemmän. Asian ydin on FutureShock, keulassa oleva 20mm jouston antava patruuna. Toimii. Kun syksyllä lokakuussa tilasin fillarin Pyorahuolto.com kautta, koko Euroopassa oli 6kpl tätä saatavana (Hollanti). Nyt varmaan varastot täyttyneet.

----------


## rocksted



----------


## Väsä

Uusin Trekki

----------


## Sambolo

^upee trekki!

----------


## stenu

*Rost*hairsin reinkarnaatio eli Gunnar x Konga custom sscx:

----------


## kmw

^

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

^^täällä samanmoiset aatokset  :Hymy:  nimim. tässä itsekin tein singulasuunnitelmia ja kokomustana saisko tännekin kiittooosh  :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

> 



Nätti pyörä, nätti maisema. Focukseni keskittyi kuitenkin vahvasta alaspäin suuntautuneeseen satulan kärkeen. Ja tolkuttoman pitkän näköiseen takavaihtajan vaijerin kuoreen.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Nätti pyörä, nätti maisema. Focukseni keskittyi kuitenkin vahvasta alaspäin suuntautuneeseen satulan kärkeen. Ja tolkuttoman pitkän näköiseen takavaihtajan vaijerin kuoreen.



Takavaihtajsn vaijeria tuskin tuosta kannattaa lyhellä, menee mutka kohta liian tiukalle.

Satula on kyllä päin persettä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

> Takavaihtajsn vaijeria tuskin tuosta kannattaa lyhellä, menee mutka kohta liian tiukalle.



Ei, kyllä se on liian pitkä, haittaahan tuosta ei nyt niin hirveästi tokikaan ole. 

Jos haluaa oikein hifistellä, niin tuohonhan löytyy oikein mittataulukko kuinka pitkä kuoren tulee olla.

----------


## Kemizti

Yhteiskuva polleista.. Anteeks. 😎

----------


## Polun tukko

Sissi.Sissssiiiiiiii!

----------


## Köfte

> *Rost*hairsin reinkarnaatio eli Gunnar x Konga custom sscx:



Antti siis korjasi rungon vaurioituneilta osin? Tapahtuiko muita "muutoksia"?
Erittäin käytännöllisen näköinen edelleenkin.
Btw, mikä jakkara kyseessä? Näyttää vanhusystävälliseltä.

----------


## Lvaline

Vihdoin ajossa.

----------


## stenu

> Antti siis korjasi rungon vaurioituneilta osin? Tapahtuiko muita "muutoksia"?
> Erittäin käytännöllisen näköinen edelleenkin.
> Btw, mikä jakkara kyseessä? Näyttää vanhusystävälliseltä.



Ei varsinaisesti mitään isompaa muuta. Puhkiruostuneet chainstayt uusittiin ja dropit vaihdettiin. Lyhin chainstaymitta lyheni 5 mm ja samalla rengastilaa kasvatettiin suunnilleen 5 mm. Originaaliin ei Nanot mahtuneet kunnolla, mutta nyt mahtuvat, taka-akseli slämmättynäkin. Viistoputken alapäästäkin löytyi pieni reikä ja se juotettiin umpeen. Lisäksi kaikki vaihdekilkkeet ja lokari- ym. kiinnikkeet poistettiin.

Satula on Fabric.

Pyörä pääsee heti tositoimiin - CX SM avoimeen ajattelin lähteä tänään tuolla  :Hymy:

----------


## Salomo

Mielestäni en ole tätä tähän lankaan postannut (Evolink langasta kyllä löytyy).
Muutaman päivän pääsi taas paukuttamaan paremmassa kelissä ja onhan se oivallinen laitos. Tasamaalla tapahtuvaa ajoa ei juuri ole tullut tällä tehtyä mutta ehkä sitäkin voisi koittaa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## kmw

^ kateus asuu jossakin maksan ja haiman tietämillä. Sieltä vihlaisi pahasti kun kuvan näin. Kelpais mulle sekä pöörä että maisemat.

----------


## Grandi66

Kun en löytänyt sitä retkikamelisi kuva ketjuu niin laitan tänne. Surlyn Fargo lastattuna Peniscolan vanhassa kaupungissa.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## juho_u

Grandilla on näköjään tavaraa riittävästi mukana. Eikös fillareissa keveys oo se juttu?

Turvallista matkaa, älä sit riko itseäsi, santa cruzin takakiekko pitää saada suoraksi ennen kesää..

----------


## Grandi66

Talvi releet vie pikkasen tilaa, mut on niillekin kohta käyttöä. Myrskyä ja kylmää luvannu, prkl jäi ne nastat kotiin.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## tinke77

Hyvää reissua! 👍

----------


## Tomos

Tartteis vissiin isomman asunnon että vois palstapyöräillä paremmin  :Hymy:  Eihän näin pienessä kämpässä saa edes kunnollisia kuvia otettua... 

Bianchi alkaa olla jo pappaosastoa kun ikää tulee mittariin 12v ensi kesänä. Pientä tuunausta on myös tullut tehtyä matkan varrella. Iästä ja hinnasta huolimatta tuo kerää jännästi kommentteja ihan tuntemattomilta ihmisiltä. Täälläpäin suomea ei käytännössä kukaan avaa keskustelua noin muuten, mutta jos on tuon selässä tai tuunaa tuota pihalla niin yllättävän usein on joku tullut siitä kyselemään.

Canyon on sitten vielä niin uusi ja taitaa palikatkin olla niin kohdillaan ettei ole tarvinnut vielä mitään muuttaa. Satulaa voisi ehkä miettiä leveämmäksi jossain vaiheessa mutta kattoo nyt. Sitä uutta aliantea voisi ehkä tuohon harkita. 

Kolmaskin pyörä on (Spessun sinkula), mutta en jaksanut kiikuttaa sitä sisälle kuvattavaksi.

----------


## orc biker

> ....



Kuinka iso pullo tuohon Topeakin telineeseen mahtuu? Menisikö vielä 2-litrainen limupullo?

----------


## Grandi66

Ainaki 1,5 litranen, 2 l en oo koettanut, ois pitäny ottaa se toinenki mukaan.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## lai

> Kun en löytänyt sitä retkikamelisi kuva ketjuu niin laitan tänne. Surlyn Fargo lastattuna Peniscolan vanhassa kaupungissa.
> 
> yrittäjä itse
> fillari10.blogspot.fi



Kyllä tuo putkikameliketju löytyi etsimisen jälkeen pyörämatkailuketjusta:http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-matkakunnossa
Muista päivittää blogia, täälla talven keskellä on kiva seurailla matkan edistymistä.

----------


## Grandi66

Kiitos, löyty se viimein, itse en enää vaa muistanut minkä niminen se oli. Päivitetään mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## jaksu

> Bianchi alkaa olla jo pappaosastoa kun ikää tulee mittariin 12v ensi kesänä. Pientä tuunausta on myös tullut tehtyä matkan varrella. Iästä ja hinnasta huolimatta tuo kerää jännästi kommentteja ihan tuntemattomilta ihmisiltä. Täälläpäin suomea ei käytännössä kukaan avaa keskustelua noin muuten, mutta jos on tuon selässä tai tuunaa tuota pihalla niin yllättävän usein on joku tullut siitä kyselemään.



Mikäs tuon Bianchin tarina on. Protallin nimeä on putkissa, mutta onko tuo ihan aito provehje vuosien takaa?

----------


## kmw

Hah ja pappaosastoa muka Tomoksen Piantsi, mai ass (excuse my french). Hieno toki.
Mun Specialissima on yli 30v ja vuodet ei tunnu missään. 
Ennen polkupyörät(kin) tehtiin kestämään. Kestämään myös aikaa.
Saatte uuwemman paremman kokovartalokuvan, halusitte tai ette, pauttia kun koivut ovat hiirenkorvalla. Tämän räpsyn jälkeen madame Kumppari myi celeste-tupit, aaah.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Pari sataa kilometriä nyt takana 27.5"+ instigatorilla ja onhan se maukasta menoa ollut. Jos joutuisin niin ikävään tilanteeseen, että voisin pitää vain yhtä pyörää, niin se olisi varmasti plussakokoinen maasturi. Vauhtia piisaa reilusti läskipyörää enemmän, mutta menee lumessa kuitenkin hyvin ja pitoa riittää ainakin omiin tarpeisiin myös 3" leveällä kumilla. Paras ostos pitkään aikaan. Vielä kun saa ohjaamoon miellyttävämmän tangon, niin sitten kelpaa pöristellä menemään pitkin raittia.

----------


## Tomos

> Mikäs tuon Bianchin tarina on. Protallin nimeä on putkissa, mutta onko tuo ihan aito provehje vuosien takaa?



Ei suinkaan. Se on ihan tavallinen entry-level Via nirone 7, mutta tiimiväreissä. Tuohon aikaan valmistajat teki noita tiimi/erikoisversioita halvoistakin malleista, siinä missä nykyään niillä tunnutaan rahastavan ihan urakalla. Johtuu kaiketi siitä että maantiepyöräilystä on tullut paljon suositumpaa tuohon aikaan verrattuna, niin nyt sitten on varaa segmentoida ostajia ja luoda myös keinotekoista erottelua kategorioiden välille. Eli tarjotaan entry-pyörää vain mattamustana, ja sitten kalliimpia pari kiloa maksavia malleja joissa on myös päräyttävämmät värit ja grafiikat. Tai jotain.






> Hah ja pappaosastoa muka Tomoksen Piantsi, mai ass (excuse my french). Hieno toki.
> Mun Specialissima on yli 30v ja vuodet ei tunnu missään. 
> Ennen polkupyörät(kin) tehtiin kestämään. Kestämään myös aikaa.
> Saatte uuwemman paremman kokovartalokuvan, halusitte tai ette, pauttia kun koivut ovat hiirenkorvalla. Tämän räpsyn jälkeen madame Kumppari myi celeste-tupit, aaah.



Nojuu, eihän se toki vielä noin vanha ole  :Hymy:  Olisko se sit keski-ikäinen tällä hetkellä? Lähinnä vanhalta tuo tuntuu kun palstapyöräillessä jengi vähän väliä postaa jotain uusimpia hipokuituihmeitä ja kaikki tuon ikäiset alumiiniset maantiepyörät on pistetty jo verkonpainoiksi.

----------


## YocceT

Joo, ei noilla kymmenen vuoden kahtapuolen olevilla alu-runkoisilla enää mitään respectiä saa missään, korkeintaan halveksuvia katseita kuttaperkkafillareiden omistajilta. Omakin on jo 8v vanha, ja olen uusimista pähkäillyt, mutta mutta.. Ei se uusi oikeastaan tuo mitään "uutta", paitsi värin ja rungon materiaalin. Ominaisuuspuolella ehkä 500g painon vähennyksen (joka on halvempaa ottaa keskivartalosta) ja sen fiiliksen joka uudessa fillarissa on ja sitä myöten ehkä hieman intensiivisemmän harrastamisen. Vastapuolella on taseessa -2000+ euroa, jonka voisi käyttäää muuhunkin.

----------


## kmw

Vähän offarina todettakoon et viimeisen parinkymmenen vuoden aikana pyörän valmistajat ovat oppineet tuottamaan ja myyjät myymään (muka) uutta silleen notta jo muutaman vuoden ikäinen runko näyttää toosi vanhalta. Autojen valmistajat/kauppiaat osasivat tämän jo vähän aikaisemmin.
Vaikka myöntää täytyy että Piantsin vaihto johonkin uuteen on ollut silloin tällöin mielessä, mut ei lähelläkään toteutumista. Aikas paljon euroja pitäisi laittaa menemään että ajomukavuudeltaan paremman saisin. Muhvirunko laatuteräksestä, kompliitti aikanaan on maksanut enempi kuin keskivertoduunarin silloinen kkpalkka.

----------


## jeijei

Dodih. Ensi kesän konkeli olisi nyt iskussa. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tomos

> Joo, ei noilla kymmenen vuoden kahtapuolen olevilla alu-runkoisilla enää mitään respectiä saa missään, korkeintaan halveksuvia katseita kuttaperkkafillareiden omistajilta. Omakin on jo 8v vanha, ja olen uusimista pähkäillyt, mutta mutta.. Ei se uusi oikeastaan tuo mitään "uutta", paitsi värin ja rungon materiaalin. Ominaisuuspuolella ehkä 500g painon vähennyksen (joka on halvempaa ottaa keskivartalosta) ja sen fiiliksen joka uudessa fillarissa on ja sitä myöten ehkä hieman intensiivisemmän harrastamisen. Vastapuolella on taseessa -2000+ euroa, jonka voisi käyttäää muuhunkin.



Jep. Itsekin pähkäilin ihan vakavasti että hankkisinko uutta pyörää kun tuon bianchin geo ei ole ihan kohdillaan mulle ja muutenkin vähän pyöräkuumetta oli ilmassa, mutta onneksi sain hillittyä itseni ja päädyinkin vain laittamaan isommalla raisella olevan stemmin tuohon vanhaan. Jospa se nyt riittäisi, kun ei se uusi kuitupyörä kuitenkaan kulje yhtään sen nopeampaa näillä samoilla jaloilla. Tuota tuli jo vähän testattua kun hommasin uusia kiekkoja ihan tarpeeseen, ja ajattelin että kokeillaanpas että onko tuollaisista semi-aeroista mitään iloa tavalliselle kuntoilija-läskille. No eipä niistä juuri ollut  :Leveä hymy:  Tartteis ajaa niin paljon kovempaa että alkais tuntumaan ero. Mutta onhan ne kivan näköiset kyllä.

----------


## Jami2003

Mitenkään väheksymättä 10 v vanhoja alupyöriä, omani 15v vanhan kun vaihdoin nyt 5v kuitupyörään niin ajomukavuus pomppasi toiselle planeetalle. Vähän muutakin kuin ulkonäköä aika moni valmistaja on onnistunut tuomaan pyöriin.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Jep. Itsekin pähkäilin ihan vakavasti että hankkisinko uutta pyörää kun tuon bianchin geo ei ole ihan kohdillaan mulle ja muutenkin vähän pyöräkuumetta oli ilmassa, mutta onneksi sain hillittyä itseni, kun ei se uusi kuitupyörä kuitenkaan kulje yhtään sen nopeampaa näillä samoilla jaloilla.



Minä oon pähkäillyt ja paininut saman ajatuksen kimpussa jo useamman vuoden. Minun maantiepyörä täyttää ensi suvena 10 vuotta. Vanhahan se on, mut kun vauhdin rajoittava tekijä on minun kohdalla nuo minun jalat ja kunto. Ei pyörän rajat ole tullut vielä vastaa, mut kuskin rajat kylläkin harva se lenkki. Olen pysynyt tuolla porukan mukana yhteislenkeillä ja ovat " vielä " huolineet minut mukaan tuolla vanhuksella, niin mitä vastinetta saan rahalle jos ostan uuden hienon ja nopean pyörän. No saatan polkea 100km 2min nopeammin tai 200km 5min nopeammin, mut onko se sijoitetun rahan arvoista? Aion uusia vanhukseen voimansiirron ja jatkaa vielä kamppailua pyöräkuumetta vastaan. Näin nyt ja ensi talvesta ei kukaan vielä tiedä....

----------


## Mcross

Ensimmäinen läskipyörä tuli ostettua (Trek Farley 7). Painaa 13,86 kg polkimien(PD-M785) ja juomapullotelineen kanssa.  Oikein kiva kapistus, mutta pääkaupunkiseudulla on vaan aika vähän lunta. Kuva on ajoasennonsäätölenkiltä ja kännykällä räpsästy. Kaikki osat on toistaiseksi alkuperäisiä ja rungon koko on 17,5" vaikka kuvassa näyttää pieneltä.

----------


## Ski

> Ensimmäinen läskipyörä tuli ostettua (Trek Farley 7). Painaa 13,86 kg polkimien(PD-M785) ja juomapullotelineen kanssa.  Oikein kiva kapistus, mutta pääkaupunkiseudulla on vaan aika vähän lunta. Kuva on ajoasennonsäätölenkiltä ja kännykällä räpsästy. Kaikki osat on toistaiseksi alkuperäisiä ja rungon koko on 17,5" vaikka kuvassa näyttää pieneltä.



Onneksi olkoon! Ja onneksi pyörä on oikea Quattro Stagioni eli 4 vuodenajan pizza eiku pyörä! 👍

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bansku81

Stachea ulkoiluttamassa

----------


## 0802905

> Dodih. Ensi kesän konkeli olisi nyt iskussa.



Näyttää jotenkin luurangolta tai anorektiselta. Johtunee siitä, että internet on näyttänyt minulle lähiaikoina vain läski- ja maastopyöriä.

Polkisin kyllä mieluusti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tommosella nyt pitäis sitte totutella ajamaan. Pari kuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/6hQFmfQqi9pTnaL36

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tommosella nyt pitäis sitte totutella ajamaan. Pari kuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/6hQFmfQqi9pTnaL36



Kai tuolla nippanappa ajelee. Varmaan niin ällöttävää ajella, että välillä tulee oksennustakin kurkkuun ? On kyllä maukkaan näköinen peli ja tuskin oli ihan ilmainenkaan. Onnea yhteiselle taipaleelle.

----------


## JackOja

> Tommosella nyt pitäis sitte totutella ajamaan. Pari kuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/6hQFmfQqi9pTnaL36



Aika namukashan toi on. Tuliko tuo Tallboyn tilalle vai onko sekin edelleen ajossa?

----------


## Jar56

Onpas todella hieno peli "aivan upea"olis kyllä meikäläisen mieleenkin

----------


## kmw

Hieno Pivot Juhalla. Ajaisin khyl. Pivotin hinnoittelupolitiikan ruotimista voisi jatkaa jeesustelu-ketjussa.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Kai tuolla nippanappa ajelee. Varmaan niin ällöttävää ajella, että välillä tulee oksennustakin kurkkuun ? On kyllä maukkaan näköinen peli ja tuskin oli ihan ilmainenkaan. Onnea yhteiselle taipaleelle.



.

36:n keula ja plussakumit selkeästi kovempaan käskytykseen, mutta ei hissitolppaa?

----------


## tinke77

Upouusi työsuhdefillari

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Aika namukashan toi on. Tuliko tuo Tallboyn tilalle vai onko sekin edelleen ajossa?



Mitään en ole vielä myyny. Ajatus oli kuitenkin, että Pivot korvaisi sekä Nicolai Helius FR:n ja SC Tallboy:n. En vaan raskisi luopua kummastakaan, mutta ei vaan ole oikein säilytystiloja tarpeeksi. Läski jää joka tapauksessa, jolloin täysjousitetun varapyörän tarve ei ole kovin todellinen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> .
> 
> 36:n keula ja plussakumit selkeästi kovempaan käskytykseen, mutta ei hissitolppaa?



Hissitolppa otettiin pois ja jätin sen kauppaan. Varmaan se sieltä menee jollekin joka sitä arvostaa/tarvitsee.

----------


## Affen

Tuli laitettua itelleni ensimmäinen täpäri, kyllähän tuo tuntuisi ihan pätevältä. Pyörä on siis BMC Speedfox SF02 Trailcrew, eli 150/150 joustava 650b. Iskarina Monarchi kun Cane Creekin DBinline luovutti heti alkuunsa.

----------


## Jukahia

> Tuli laitettua itelleni ensimmäinen täpäri, kyllähän tuo tuntuisi ihan pätevältä. Pyörä on siis BMC Speedfox SF02 Trailcrew, eli 150/150 joustava 650b. Iskarina Monarchi kun Cane Creekin DBinline luovutti heti



Miten DBinline luovutti...? Käytitkö ns.lukitusta/climp modea ja sitten oli kaasut sekaisin...? Eli alko kurnuttamaan. Jne..? 

Ps. Jokilalla on siisti kameli, taas! 
Pps. Mulla ois 110/157 id40mm alukiekot (orig. Mondrakerit) jos tarvetta. Mutta ei varmaankaan noiden kaveriksi ole  :Hymy:

----------


## Affen

> Miten DBinline luovutti...? Käytitkö ns.lukitusta/climp modea ja sitten oli kaasut sekaisin...? Eli alko kurnuttamaan. Jne..? 
> 
> Ps. Jokilalla on siisti kameli, taas! 
> Pps. Mulla ois 110/157 id40mm alukiekot (orig. Mondrakerit) jos tarvetta. Mutta ei varmaankaan noiden kaveriksi ole



Typethän sieltä ilmeisesti vuosi öljyn joukkoon. CS:än vipua en kyllä ajossa käyttänyt, pari kertaa siirtymällä testannut. Alkoi "sirpittämään" vastaavasti kuin esimerksisi youtubesta löytyvillä videoilla. (DBinline "chirping" hakusanalla)

----------


## clabsouda



----------


## kauris

Heh, mun silmään satulan pitäisi olla suunnilleen siinä missä hissitolpan paksumpi osa päättyy  :Hymy: 
Uskon siis, että tolppa on kuvan laittajalle toki ihan oikeassa kohdassa mutta oma silmä ei vain millään totu noihin kilometrin mittaisiin tolppiin, joita pitkäjalkaiset tarvitsee suhteessa muun pyöränrungon kokoon.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> 



Onkohan liian pieni runko vai kuskilla erityisen pitkät jalat, lyhyt selkä ja pysty ajoasento??
Karmeen näköinen ku satulatoltta lähentee puolta metriä..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## clabsouda

Runko on XL ja kuvaki hieman vääristää korkeutta. Ajoasento vois olla vielä jopa pystympi

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Rouvalle synttärilahjaksi kasailin Mango Point R rungon ympärille oheisen pyörän häneltä salassa. Luovutuspäivä vasta maaliskuussa joten hys hys.


Niin Ortliebin valkoiset laukut tuohon tavaratelineelle vielä tulee kun ehdin käydä hankkimassa.

----------


## shitmonkey

^ Onpa tyylikäs alurunko

----------


## AKT



----------


## Antza44



----------


## eki_boomer

> Tommosella nyt pitäis sitte totutella ajamaan. Pari kuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/6hQFmfQqi9pTnaL36



Hieno on. Toivottavasti takajarrun letku asennus on väliaikainen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hieno on. Toivottavasti takajarrun letku asennus on väliaikainen.



Letku oli liian lyhyt ja pakko oli päästä ajamaan. Mitäs se tossa haittaa? On lyhyt letku kevyempikin.

----------


## Köfte

> Rouvalle synttärilahjaksi kasailin Mango Point R rungon ympärille oheisen pyörän häneltä salassa. Luovutuspäivä vasta maaliskuussa joten hys hys.
> 
> 
> Niin Ortliebin valkoiset laukut tuohon tavaratelineelle vielä tulee kun ehdin käydä hankkimassa.



Nätti on, erittäinkin, pysyykö ne laukut miten valkoisina?
Meillä hankittiin rouvalle tuollainen vähän käytetty, lisätty tarakka ja loksut (valmiista ei ollutkaan kuvatusta..?)


Kona Dr. Fine kyseessä, 8-Alfine, hydraulilevyt ja talouden 1. hiilariosa (keula). Droppitanko oli no go.

----------


## Köfte

Lisätään nyt sitten vielä yksi kesäkulkine nettikuvatuksena, pitää joskus ottaa potretti.
Pojan maantiesinkula:

----------


## eki_boomer

> Letku oli liian lyhyt ja pakko oli päästä ajamaan. Mitäs se tossa haittaa? On lyhyt letku kevyempikin.



No ei se mitään haittaa, pisti vaan silmään. Kovaa ajoa vaan!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä



----------


## Köfte

> 



Ämeä stemmi! Toisaalta aikaisemman pohjilta ei yllättänyt :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jami2003

Täytyy jälleen kerran todeta että Trek se vaan osaa tehdä kauniita pyöriä.

----------


## Meccca

Tuliaisia Bikeshopista viikko sitten.

----------


## varastopepe

Tuorehko Torrent 7.2 tuli taloon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

^hieno plussa!

----------


## jcool

Läskin perä...

----------


## AKT

Semmonen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eekapa

Bianchi Specialissima. Ei arvoisessaan ympäristössä vielä.

----------


## shitmonkey

^Tsiisus, kumarran. Ehkä joskus vielä omakin Pianki päivittyy tähän.

----------


## Tomos

^^ Huh huh, jollain on löysää rahaa isosti :O Ei voi muuta sanoo ku hattuu nostaa.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Bianchi Specialissima. Ei arvoisessaan ympäristössä vielä.



Makuasioita mutta mun silmään toi stemmi ja ohjaustanko ei oikein istu tuohon kokoonpanoon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

Mun kateellinen makuasia istuttaa stemmin ja ohjaustangon oikein hyvin kokoonpanoon, mutta ottaisi avaruudettimet stemmin alta pois.

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin voihan sitä mielestään nähdä että tuommoinen voimakkaasti muotoiltu tanko ja jykevän kulmikas kannatin vaatisivat pyörää jonka runko olisi muotoiltu samassa hengessä. Joku Cipollini NK1K vaikka. Specialissimaan sopisi silloin paremmin jokin klassisempi pyöreämuotoisempi tanko ja kannatin. 

Mutta se on siinä ja siinä onko silloin jo vähän sellainen mitä saksalaiset kutsuvat Korinthenkackeriksi eli rusinanpaskojaksi eli kokonaisuus ratkaisee ja se on kaikesta huolimatta niin hieno että melkein on täysin merkityksettömiin pikkuseikkoihin takertumista jos tuosta ei tykkää täysillä.Se että oma versio samasta pyörästä olisi ehkä hieman erinäköinen on kokonaan toinen juttu eikä sen takia pidä vähentää pisteitä.

PS Jos on tuollaiseen mielestään varaa, rahaa on silloin sopivasti eikä liikaa!

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Makuasioita mutta mun silmään toi stemmi ja ohjaustanko ei oikein istu tuohon kokoonpanoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Missä hinnoissa tuo pelkkä runko on?
Ihan vaan että mikä on kallista ja mitä niin erikoisen hyvää tuossa on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mun kateellinen makuasia istuttaa stemmin ja ohjaustangon oikein hyvin kokoonpanoon, mutta ottaisi avaruudettimet stemmin alta pois.



Meinaatko että pyörä olisi paremman näköinen toisenlaisella stemmin kulmalla - vai oletko sitä mieltä että jos ei kykene optimiajo-asentoon ilman korotusta, ei tule tuommoisella geometrialla varustettua pyörää hankkia (vaikka se kuinka olisi muuten hieno ja unelmiin vastaava)? 

PS Kyllähän tuota minustakin olisi huomattavasti ilkeämpi katsella jos ei voisi mielessään ajatella - sitä ääneen tietysti lausumatta - edes että mulla olisi ainakin yksi rinkula vähemmän...

----------


## shitmonkey

> Missä hinnoissa tuo pelkkä runko on?
> Ihan vaan että mikä on kallista ja mitä niin erikoisen hyvää tuossa on?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Rungon olen nähnyt n. 3500e halvimmillaan ja yleensä se pyörii tuolla 4000+ hintaluokassa.

Hyvyydestä lienee vaikea sanoa kokeilematta. Onhan se jonkun/joitain testejä voitellut.

Täällä oleva yksilö (tai ainakin hyvin samanlainen) taisi olla fillaritorilla myynnissä varsin huokeaan hintaan ainakin noihin ovh-hintoihin suhteutettuna.

Itseäni rungossa kiehtoo enimmäkseen klassisen moderni ulkonäkö. Myös celeste-väri vaikuttaisi tässä uudessa tulemisessaan ihan kivalta.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Rungon olen nähnyt n. 3500e halvimmillaan ja yleensä se pyörii tuolla 4000+ hintaluokassa.
> 
> Hyvyydestä lienee vaikea sanoa kokeilematta. Onhan se jonkun/joitain testejä voitellut.
> 
> Täällä oleva yksilö (tai ainakin hyvin samanlainen) taisi olla fillaritorilla myynnissä varsin huokeaan hintaan ainakin noihin ovh-hintoihin suhteutettuna.
> 
> Itseäni rungossa kiehtoo enimmäkseen klassisen moderni ulkonäkö. Myös celeste-väri vaikuttaisi tässä uudessa tulemisessaan ihan kivalta.



Juu on se varmaan ihan hyvä mutta ei mikään hintatietoisen ykkösvalinta. 

Väri on hieno jos tykkää.
Joku vääräuskoinen voisi pahoittaa mielensä myös siitä että hieano runko on pilattu "virveleillä". 
Ja jotenkin vaan noi modernit stealth etupää komponentit ei sovi tuohon ja ohjaustankoa en enää tuosta enempää nostais.. alkaa näyttään kohta retkipyörältä mitä se ei luonteeltaan oikeasti ole.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## eekapa

Ko. Specialissimahan on käytettynä hankittu ja oli uuden ovh-hintaan suhteutettuna sopuhintainenkin. Juurikin hintaan nähden voi sietää jopa virveliosia (vaikka vaihtaminen ja muutenkin jouhevuus onkin toisen fillarini Recordien kanssa vähintään samaa luokkaa, mutta sehän ei olekkaan SE juttu). Ja huomiona, että kuva on otettu hankintapäivänä ennen sen kummempia korkeussäätöjä. Tanko ei ehkä muotoilunsa takia täydellisesti sovi muuhun ulkonäköön. Jos se kuitenkin säästää muutaman watin, niin satanen menee pari sekuntia nopeemmin.

----------


## Tomos

> Myös celeste-väri vaikuttaisi tässä uudessa tulemisessaan ihan kivalta.



Jep, samaa olen katsellut. Jos silmät näkee oikein niin samaa celesten sävyä on tarjolla myös oltressa ja infinitossa. Harmi etteivät enää sitten meille raha-rajoitteisille peoneille tarjoa sitä, sillä ainakin intensossa on sitten se klassisempi ja tylsempi celeste.

----------


## PatilZ

> Meinaatko että pyörä olisi paremman näköinen toisenlaisella stemmin kulmalla - vai oletko sitä mieltä että jos ei kykene optimiajo-asentoon ilman korotusta, ei tule tuommoisella geometrialla varustettua pyörää hankkia (vaikka se kuinka olisi muuten hieno ja unelmiin vastaava)? 
> 
> PS Kyllähän tuota minustakin olisi huomattavasti ilkeämpi katsella jos ei voisi mielessään ajatella - sitä ääneen tietysti lausumatta - edes että mulla olisi ainakin yksi rinkula vähemmän...



Eiku tarkoitan näitä makuasioita, joista nyt puhutaan. Ulkonäön pieniä yksityiskohtia. Avaruudettimet pois stemmin alta kokonaan ja ylimääräinen putki sahalla pois, niin jo näyttää aerotanko ja -stemmi sopivan kokonaisuuteen. Se onko omistajan - tai minun ajettavissa on sitten ihan eri asia.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Ko. Specialissimahan on käytettynä hankittu ja oli uuden ovh-hintaan suhteutettuna sopuhintainenkin. Juurikin hintaan nähden voi sietää jopa virveliosia (vaikka vaihtaminen ja muutenkin jouhevuus onkin toisen fillarini Recordien kanssa vähintään samaa luokkaa, mutta sehän ei olekkaan SE juttu). Ja huomiona, että kuva on otettu hankintapäivänä ennen sen kummempia korkeussäätöjä. Tanko ei ehkä muotoilunsa takia täydellisesti sovi muuhun ulkonäköön. Jos se kuitenkin säästää muutaman watin, niin satanen menee pari sekuntia nopeemmin.



Voisiko nopeusero olla noinkin paljon?
En ole ikinä kokeillut mutta pystyykö näissä aerotangoissa pitään
Käsiä tuossa keskiosalla kuinka mukavasti? Pitkillä matkoilla on kivaa
Välillä vaihtaa asentoa,, enemmän laittaisin arvoa tälläisille ergoasioille



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## eekapa

> Voisiko nopeusero olla noinkin paljon?
> En ole ikinä kokeillut mutta pystyykö näissä aerotangoissa pitään
> Käsiä tuossa keskiosalla kuinka mukavasti? Pitkillä matkoilla on kivaa
> Välillä vaihtaa asentoa,, enemmän laittaisin arvoa tälläisille ergoasioille
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



veikkaanpa, että todelliset säästetyt sekunnit ovat vain paperilla tuulitunnelissa optimioloissa. No kisassa voi muutaman sentin aerohyöty olla avuksi tietenkin voittokamppailussa. 

Enpä ole olosuhteiden pakosta päässyt ajamaan kuin trainerilla muutamia tunteja. Todelliseen testiin pääsee vasta lumien sulettua, mutta eipä tuo tanko toistaiseksi huonolta ole tuntunut. Harvemmin muutenkaan tulee käytettyä sitä keskiosaa, mutta siitäkin ajaminen varmasti ihan mahollista. Ei kuitenkaan niin epäkäytännöllinen kuin cervelon aerofillareissa, koska tämä 3T on kapeampi.

----------


## Moska

Mulla on fsa:n wing ja ainakin se on mukava keskeltäkin. Enemmänhän siinä on pintaa käsien alla kun pyörässä

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Mulla on fsa:n wing ja ainakin se on mukava keskeltäkin. Enemmänhän siinä on pintaa käsien alla kun pyörässä



Ei kysy ole siitä että pinta-ala olis se ongelma.
Lähinnä ergonomia ranteen osalta ja että käsi saa riittävän otteen.

Suht pyörästä pinnasta on helpompi pitää kiinni sekä ranteen kulmaa 
Voi hienosäätää. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno Bianchi. Ainut malli heiltä joka oikeasti näyttää siistiltä ja mukavan yksinkertaiselta ollakseen samalla moderni. Vaakakin taitaa heilahtaa kepeesti alle 7kg?

Erikoista negatiivisenomaista kommenttia saanut spacereista, tangosta ja jopa hintatietoisesta valinnasta. Kaikki eivät pidä tylsistä Canyoneista vaikka niissä rahalla voisikin saada enemmän pyörää. Varsinkaan kun ei tunne edes mistä hinta koostuu. Googlella löytää arvosteluja ja missä se on pärjännyt erinomaisen hyvin et suorituskykyä pitäisi löytyä. Ilmoitettu paino rungolle kohtuulliset 780g 55cm koossa. 

Kerran kyseessä käytettynä ostettu niin ei olisi rahallisesti mitään järkeä ostaa uutta hiilarista tankoa ja stemmiä sen takia, että näyttäisi hitusen paremmalta jos nykyisetkin toimii. Itsekkin valitsisin kyseiseen runkoon perinteistä tankoa, mutta ei nuokaan huonolta näytä varsinkin kun ajoasennon haku on kesken. Kyllä tuolla kelpaa ajella.

----------


## Meccca

Vahinkotavarakeskukselta pelastettu yksilö. Joutui makeat kerman värit vanteista putsaamaan pois kun joku oli joskus tykännyt laittaa jarrut vähän turhan keskelle vannetta. Ainoat gripit löytyi vain mustana sportiasta mutta menevät niin kauan kun löydän hyvät ruskeat nahat tilalle.

----------


## Sirkkeli

^ei näy ainakaa mulle toi dropbox-kuva(?)

----------


## Meccca

> ^ei näy ainakaa mulle toi dropbox-kuva(?)




No voi juukelispuukelis, ei tainut näkyä viikko sitten lataamani Kona Process 153 jos ei tämäkään? Tuossa se minun ruudussani möllöttää, onko muita vinkkejä kuvien lataamiseen kuin drop(shit)box?

----------


## Jukahia

Talleta omaan profiiliin tänne ja sieltä sit kuvan URL ... 

[IMG]Omassa kansiossa profiilissa kuvan URL suora linkki näiden väliin[/IMG]

----------


## -Timi-

Kokeillaas saisinko uutena käyttäjänä eilen hankitun halpistyömatkakulkineen esille:


Edit: No ei prkl näy, hankalaa taas vaihteeksi  :Leveä hymy: 
Edit 2: No nyt! Piti kansiossa kuvan kohdalla klikata hiiren oikealla ja painaa "kopio kuvan osoite" ja se liittää sitten tähän.

----------


## JohnFr

> Kokeillaas saisinko uutena käyttäjänä eilen hankitun halpistyömatkakulkineen esille:



Eipä näy.

----------


## oem

Tämä on helppo
http://pic.useful.fi/
kuvat häviää tuolta ajastaan mutta kukapa...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Bianchi Specialissima. Ei arvoisessaan ympäristössä vielä.



Kuvakaan ei oikein tee tälle harvinaiselle kaunottarelle oikeutta eli... (?)

----------


## kmw

> Tämä on helppo
> http://pic.useful.fi/
> kuvat häviää tuolta ajastaan mutta kukapa...



Tämäpä näpsäkkä. Kiits @oem

----------


## mikrau



----------


## zort

> Semmonen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jaaha, oot samalla ottanu meikäläisen skoodasta kuvan...(Asko 2:n parkkipaikalla näreiden takana)

Hieno Cube kuitennii!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crcm

Niner SIR9 sai uudet vaihteet (Shimano XT 1x11, Blackspire 34T, Sunrace 11-46)
Kuvaa klikkaamalla pääsee kurkkimaan lisää kuvia

----------


## sam1_

^ huh huh. Hieno ja hieno kuva!  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuronen

Crossari talvivarustuksessa.

----------


## Grr

Talvipyörä. Vielä kun tää sitkeä influenssa paranis ja pääsis ajamaan.

----------


## VesaP

> Vielä kun tää sitkeä influenssa paranis ja pääsis ajamaan.



No mutta sittenhän olis loistavaa aikaa katkaista tuo puolimetrinen tappi tuosta stemmin päältä?  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Crossari talvivarustuksessa.



Paljastui kenties samalla syy Gore Bikewear WS Oxygen -housujen persuksen kestämättömyyteen? Tai voihan olla että takarengas heittää kurat ja pikkukivet ylemmäs?

Lisäksi muistutan pyörän valokuvaukseen liittyvistä vakiintuneista säännöistä.

Stevensistä kyllä tykkään. Jotenkin hyvässä mielessä työjuhdan näköinen. Ja kirkkaankeltaiset juomapullot riittävät tekemään taas yhdestä (melkein) täysmustasta fillarista omannäköisensa.

----------


## Grr

> No mutta sittenhän olis loistavaa aikaa katkaista tuo puolimetrinen tappi tuosta stemmin päältä?



Oispa ois. =) Tarttee myös poimia suoran stemmin tilalle joku tuollainen:
https://static.bike-components.de/ca...481265858.jpeg

----------


## EsaJ

Tolla niellään maantiekilsat


Tolla maastoon, kisaan ja sekalaiseen lenkkiin. Tuubikiekkosarjoja 2 ja avot varustettu 45nrth Gravdaleilla


Puhtaaseen polkurymistelyyn ja puolimaratooneihin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuronen

> Paljastui kenties samalla syy Gore Bikewear WS Oxygen -housujen persuksen kestämättömyyteen? Tai voihan olla että takarengas heittää kurat ja pikkukivet ylemmäs?
> 
> Lisäksi muistutan pyörän valokuvaukseen liittyvistä vakiintuneista säännöistä.
> 
> Stevensistä kyllä tykkään. Jotenkin hyvässä mielessä työjuhdan näköinen. Ja kirkkaankeltaiset juomapullot riittävät tekemään taas yhdestä (melkein) täysmustasta fillarista omannäköisensa.



Työjuhta se onkin. Ja mitä tulee ajohousun takamuksen kulumiseen, niin hiekkaa oli todellakin päätynyt satulan ja takamuksen väliin. Siitä huolimatta olen närkästynyt syntyneistä vaurioista.

----------


## Capu

Omien kokemusten perusteella Ass saver lokasuojan lirpake säästää housukuluissa, kun pitää rospuuttokauden hiekotussepelit ja kuran poissa jakkaran ja ahterin välistä, vaikka ei muuten kummoisesti suojaakaan.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Toinen yritys läskitouhuja. Ensityyppien perusteella aika paljon hauskemman oloinen kuin edellinen White 3 Lite. Nyt siis Trek Farley 8. Harvinaista että pyörä ollu jo 3h tallissa eikä oo vielä ehitty vaihtaa mitään, muutamia juttuja on mielessä kunhan ehtii tilailla osia...

----------


## Arbena

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Peukaloita ryssänsiniselle Unitille.

----------


## Irocci

Ei voi olla oikeen kokonen runko maastopyörissä, jos satula putki pitää olla puolmetrii ja satula 20cm korkeemmalla kuin tanko?

----------


## Greycap

Satulatolpasta voi varmasti olla montaa mieltä mutta noin se satulan ja tangon suhde menee kun on tosi iso runko. Omassa pyörässä on 100 mm emäputki, kuskilla jalkaa 80 cm ja satula ja tanko tasoissa, jos kuskilla olisikin jalkaa 100 cm niin ei siinä hirvikokoluokan rungossa kuitenkaan olisi 300 mm emäputkea vaan hyvällä tuurilla ehkä 150 mm joten eroa tulisi se 15 cm tangon ja satulan välille.

----------


## tekkanine

Commenclal Meta tr 4.2
Tuli tuollainen hankittua. vertailin pitkään AM ja TR mallin välillä. Otin sitten lyhempijoustoisen TR mallin 140/130mm joustolla. Ensivaikutelmat hyvät mitä nyt kesärenkailla talvella voi ajaa. M-koko ja itse olen 176cm pitkä. Tuntuu hyvältä omaan ajamiseen ja aika leikkisä pyörä. Edellinen pyörä on Orange crush vm2014 jolla tuli ajettua pari kesää jonka jälkeen ostin tämän metan. vaihdoin metaan tutun ohjaustangon, vaihdoin rengastuksen ja asensin polkimet jonka jälkeen pyörä olikin omille tottumuksille valmis. Saa nyt nähdä miten tuo 130mm takana riittää mutta uskoisin sen riittävän polkulenkit ja satunnaiset endurot.

----------


## Arbena

> Ei voi olla oikeen kokonen runko maastopyörissä, jos satula putki pitää olla puolmetrii ja satula 20cm korkeemmalla kuin tanko?



Runko on L
Sen pitäisi olla mulle passeli, mutta kyllä vaan tolpat menee aina vaihtoon. Onhan se pirun matala tuo runko ja jos kuskilla pitkät jalat...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Stinky

Arbenalle ehkä suosittelisin isompaa runkoa kokeiluun ainakin, sekä greycap voisi laskea tuon tangon ja satulan korkeuden erotuksen uudelleen...
Oma raato näytille (niin voitte arvostella onko penkki ja satula sopivasti vai ei). Ainakin se on vaarallisen nopea tuolla lumisilla talvipoluilla.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Arbenalle ehkä suosittelisin isompaa runkoa kokeiluun ainakin, sekä greycap voisi laskea tuon tangon ja satulan korkeuden erotuksen uudelleen...
> Oma raato näytille (niin voitte arvostella onko penkki ja satula sopivasti vai ei). Ainakin se on vaarallisen nopea tuolla lumisilla talvipoluilla.



Onko satulan nokka vähän alaspäin?..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Arbena

> Arbenalle ehkä suosittelisin isompaa runkoa kokeiluun ainakin, sekä greycap voisi laskea tuon tangon ja satulan korkeuden erotuksen uudelleen...
> Oma raato näytille (niin voitte arvostella onko penkki ja satula sopivasti vai ei). Ainakin se on vaarallisen nopea tuolla lumisilla talvipoluilla.



Olen 180 pitkä. Jalan sisämitta 87...
Niin tiedä sitten menisikö maastureissa isommalla rungolla...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arbena

Tanko etäisyys on just passeli kun satula on viety niin eteen kuin voi.
Mulla on ollut aikoinaan Unittia myös silloin kun oli vielä 29". Ei tarvinnut tolppaa vaihtaa eikä todellakaan näyttänyt noin härskiltä...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -MSa-

27,5 Cube lopullisessa kokoonpanossa. Lisää tulossa "pyöräilyä tiukalla budjetilla" ketjussa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blackborow

> Olen 180 pitkä. Jalan sisämitta 87...
> Niin tiedä sitten menisikö maastureissa isommalla rungolla...
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ja L-koon Unitissa pitää olla metrin tolppa? Nyt ei joku täsmää.

----------


## Stinky

> Olen 180 pitkä. Jalan sisämitta 87...
> Niin tiedä sitten menisikö maastureissa isommalla rungolla...
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Itse saman 180cm ja 86.5 sisämitta shimanon mitalla... Polehan on Medium, stemmi 50mm ja erittäin hyvä setuppi löytynyt. Toki olen melko kankea ainakin omasta mielestäni ja tykkään ajaa rennosti helpolla asennolla kovaa. Näyttää ehkä kuvassa vain törkeältä tuo konan tolpan korkeus. Toisaalta monet pitää satulaa huomattavasti korkeammalla kuin itse pidän vaikka tuolla hissitolpalla sen saa pahoissa paikoissa alas helposti jää jalka vielä yläasennossakin koukkuun. Ja satulan kärki kaikista aiemmista/muista pyöristä poiketen on hieman alempana kuin takaosa, jostain syystä sopii tähän pyörään hyvin. Siihen en aio kuitenkaan lähteä miltä ne satulat polen sivuilla pyörissä näyttivät... Palataan vielä tuohon kuskin mittaan niin 180cm on sellainen pituus että siinä ollaan useasti kahden koon välissä taistelemassa ottaakko se isompi vai se pienempi. Itse olen aina suositellut isompaa vaihtoehtoa jos ollaan "siinä rajoilla". Isompaa raamia, lyhyempää stemmiä ja 0setback tolppaa vaan kehiin. =D

----------


## N-Man

> Satulatolpasta voi varmasti olla montaa mieltä mutta noin se satulan ja tangon suhde menee kun on tosi iso runko. Omassa pyörässä on 100 mm emäputki, kuskilla jalkaa 80 cm ja satula ja tanko tasoissa, jos kuskilla olisikin jalkaa 100 cm niin ei siinä hirvikokoluokan rungossa kuitenkaan olisi 300 mm emäputkea vaan hyvällä tuurilla ehkä 150 mm joten eroa tulisi se 15 cm tangon ja satulan välille.



Eikö se satulaputki kuitenkin yleensä kasva suhteessa enemmän kuin emäputki jolloin isossakaan rungossa ei tarvitse olla valtavan pitkä satulatolppa?

----------


## Arbena

> Ja L-koon Unitissa pitää olla metrin tolppa? Nyt ei joku täsmää.



Kuka metristä puhui...
Se näyttää vaan rajulta tuosta kuvakulmasta...  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arbena

> Itse saman 180cm ja 86.5 sisämitta shimanon mitalla... Polehan on Medium, stemmi 50mm ja erittäin hyvä setuppi löytynyt. Toki olen melko kankea ainakin omasta mielestäni ja tykkään ajaa rennosti helpolla asennolla kovaa. Näyttää ehkä kuvassa vain törkeältä tuo konan tolpan korkeus. Toisaalta monet pitää satulaa huomattavasti korkeammalla kuin itse pidän vaikka tuolla hissitolpalla sen saa pahoissa paikoissa alas helposti jää jalka vielä yläasennossakin koukkuun. Ja satulan kärki kaikista aiemmista/muista pyöristä poiketen on hieman alempana kuin takaosa, jostain syystä sopii tähän pyörään hyvin. Siihen en aio kuitenkaan lähteä miltä ne satulat polen sivuilla pyörissä näyttivät... Palataan vielä tuohon kuskin mittaan niin 180cm on sellainen pituus että siinä ollaan useasti kahden koon välissä taistelemassa ottaakko se isompi vai se pienempi. Itse olen aina suositellut isompaa vaihtoehtoa jos ollaan "siinä rajoilla". Isompaa raamia, lyhyempää stemmiä ja 0setback tolppaa vaan kehiin. =D



Olen sen huomannut juu. Mullahan on myös Rove ja se on L=57cm. Stemmin lyhensin siitä niin meni sillä. Oli myös aikoinaan maantiepyörää viisseiskana ja saman tempun tein siinä. Joku 55 on jo niin helvetin matala runkoltaan...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Greycap

> sekä greycap voisi laskea tuon tangon ja satulan korkeuden erotuksen uudelleen...



Jos satula on 80 cm polkimen yläpuolella, emäputkea 10 cm ja satula  tasoissa tangon kanssa, korkeuseroa on siis 0 cm. Jos satula on 100 cm  polkimen yläpuolella eli 20 cm ylempänä kuin lähtökohdassa ja emäputkea  15 cm eli tanko 5 cm ylempänä kuin lähtökohdassa niin kyllä siitä tulee  se 15 cm eroa. Jos jollain muulla laskentatavalla saa kovasti erilaisen  tuloksen niin mielelläni kuuntelen mikä se on.





> Eikö se satulaputki kuitenkin yleensä kasva suhteessa enemmän kuin emäputki jolloin isossakaan rungossa ei tarvitse olla valtavan pitkä satulatolppa?



Kyllä kyllä, lähinnä vaan tartuin siihen "tanko 20 cm satulaa alempana" joka on ihan täysin mahdollinen vaihtoehto koska rungon etupää muuttuu tuskin ollenkaan kun mennään S-runkokoosta XL:ään.

----------


## sam1_

Tää on ollu täällä näytillä on-onen kuitukeulalla ja sinkulana.
Nyt vaihteilla ja Reba keulilla.
Saa kaksi hyvinkin erillaista pyörää noilla muutoksilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Arbena

Itseasiassa se satula ei paljoa ole tankoa korkeammalla...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Stinky

> Jos satula on 80 cm polkimen yläpuolella, emäputkea 10 cm ja satula tasoissa tangon kanssa, korkeuseroa on siis 0 cm. Jos satula on 100 cm polkimen yläpuolella eli 20 cm ylempänä kuin lähtökohdassa ja emäputkea 15 cm eli tanko 5 cm ylempänä kuin lähtökohdassa niin kyllä siitä tulee se 15 cm eroa. Jos jollain muulla laskentatavalla saa kovasti erilaisen tuloksen niin mielelläni kuuntelen mikä se on.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllä kyllä, lähinnä vaan tartuin siihen "tanko 20 cm satulaa alempana" joka on ihan täysin mahdollinen vaihtoehto koska rungon etupää muuttuu tuskin ollenkaan kun mennään S-runkokoosta XL:ään.



Olet muuten aivan oikeassa.. tuli pimeys kuulaan tuossa kun tuota luin aiemmin. Tosin tuo emäputken korkeus kyllä muuttuu rungon koon mukana merkistä riippuen toisissa paljonkin. Loput voi sitten hoidella sopivalla kannattimella ja ohjaustangolla mikäli spacereita on ns.maltillisesti.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Dare to be different

----------


## Tonik

Huh huh nyt on komee^

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

No on! Nomad vissiin?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> No on! Nomad vissiin?



On

----------


## alteregoni

> Dare to be different



Järkyttävän upea!

----------


## bouncer

Pimpasin pojan X-Caliber =)

----------


## rocksted

Mega 290 Race XL

----------


## stumpe

^Hieno, oli itelläkin liipasimen alla mutta päädyin ostamaan kivijalasta pöörän.. Kerrohan ensikokemuksia, onko junamainen menijä?

----------


## rocksted

> ^Hieno, oli itelläkin liipasimen alla mutta päädyin ostamaan kivijalasta pöörän.. Kerrohan ensikokemuksia, onko junamainen menijä?



Tasan puolituntia kokeilua jäisillä ja märillä poluilla joten kovin tarkkaa kuvaa ei vielä syntynyt. Ei nyt heti vituttamaan alkanut. Ainakin isommalta vaikuttaa kuin edellinen L-koon process 153.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Jätit kuitenkin sen pizzalautaseksikin joskus haukutun pyöreän muoviläpyskän takapakan ja pinnojen väliin? No, onhan siitä niin sattuessa hyötynsä eikä normaalisti nimeksikään haittaa, esteettinen epäkohta poislukien - ja olen minä sellaisen parinkin minua kovemman kuskin pyörässä nähnyt.

Muuten: kuvakulma tässä uudemmassa kuvassa aiheuttaa sen että satulan ja ohjaustangon välinen droppi vaikuttaa *pienentyneen* aikaisemmasta. Samoin spaceritorni *näyttää* entistäkin korkeammalta. Mutta pääasiahan on tietysti että pyörä sopii omalle kropalle, omaan ajoasentoon ja omaan käyttöön - ja että se näyttää *omaan silmään* hyvälle!

----------


## Blackborow

Eihän kellään VOMPilla pitsalautasta pyörässä ole.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Itse myös heittäisin tuolla dork discillä vesilintua muuten niin hienoa pyörää pilaamasta.  :Vink:

----------


## Tonik

Oli komia keli tänään.

----------


## zander

> Pizzalautanen? Jossain ilmainen-ämpäri-porukan XXL-pyörissäkö semmoisia on? Itseasiassa laskin keulaa 1:llä prikalla. Nostin satulaa 3cm. Poljen lukoilla korkeilla kadensseilla 36-hampaisella. Joten jalat saa olla koukussa enemmän. 46-hampainen on koskematon vielä, tarkoitus olisi muutaman kuukauden päästä käyttää vasenta vaihtajaa. Itseasiassa ajoin torstaina 51.5km/h pieneen myötämäkeen 36-hampaisella. Enkä edes yrittänyt erityisen kovaa. Kelvi oli täysin paskassa kunnossa, joten nopeus oli raju. Kesällä tinttaan helposti siihen 80+km/h. Pyörä on tooooodella nopea.



On niitä lättyjä stateoftheartbikepornmeridoissakin näkynyt. Sopii hyvin niihin.
 Uskoisin että näit nopeuden väärin, varmaan pari segmenttiä uupui numerosta 8 ja näytti vitoselta. Eli luultavasti 81.8km/h oli nopeutta. Varo ettei lähde lentoon isommalla rattaalla.

----------


## niekky

> @niekky Säilytätkö kesät talvet parvekkeella..? Vaiko vain poseerausta varten näin?



Kyllä ne siellä on viihtynyt vähän vaihtelevasti kesäisin ja talvisin 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PK1

Tommonen kotiutui tänään.

----------


## Greycap

> Näille matalaotsaisille maitoparroille tarkennuksena Sigman mittareissa tarkkuus on .5 luokkaa.



Varmasti jos jotain köyhälistöversiota käyttää. Eri juttu jos pelimerkit riittää sellaiseen joka näyttää nopeuden oikein eikä vähän sinne päin.

----------


## läskirengas

Trek Slash 29 9.8 2017 Saintin jarruilla, Race Face Sixc kuitutangolla + pari muuta pientä muutosta.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kalasatamassa tiedetään mistä naruista kannattaa vetää. Naruvedon lopputulos haettu tänään kotiin. Seuraavaksi ohjelmassa satulan vaihto ja kumien litkutus.

----------


## Jami2003

No nyt on kaksi viimeistä pyörää varsinaisia namuja  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## sam1_

^ ooh! Uus mukluk? Lisää kuvia!  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tukkasotka

Jäykkäperä maistaa hetken fitneshuumaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Niin GPS-leluissa toiminta-aika 3 tuntia. Sigma BC800 3 vuotta. Ei kiinnosta räplätä laturien ja akkujen kanssa. Käytän Sigmaa kilometrien loggaamiseen pääasiassa.
> ^^ Osassa ylläolevissa pyöristä puuttuu etuvaihtaja. Ei itseäni nappaa crippled-versiot.



Etuvaihtaja on kyllä hyvä olla, niin voi ajaa vastatuuleen sataakahtakymppiä ylämäkeen.

----------


## Greycap

> Niin GPS-leluissa toiminta-aika 3 tuntia. Sigma BC800 3 vuotta. Ei kiinnosta räplätä laturien ja akkujen kanssa. Käytän Sigmaa kilometrien loggaamiseen pääasiassa.



GPS? Akku? Laturi? Häh? Sigma BC 16.12 ja nopeudet kymmenyksen tarkkuudella. Nyt ei ihan nimimerkki näytä pitävän.


Mutta ettei nyt pelkäksi aiheen vierestä jorinaksi mene niin onhan meillä näitä pyöriä.

----------


## Gary oin'

^Hei, melkein kuin minun! Punaista terästä ja naurettavan iso eturatas. Laitetaas siis Surly-projekti tännekin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> i ajaa tasaisella alustalla tyhjiössä tasaista vauhtia niin 0.1kmph voi pitää paikkansa.



kilomailia per tunti?
Samaan tarkkuuteen pääsee kun kysyy kylän mummolta paljos meni portin kohal, mutta tuskin kerkeet tyhjiössä kiihdyttämään edes sen verta, että mittari värähtää.

----------


## tempokisu

Ja mulle riittää pelkät kilometrit, nekin kilometrin tarkkuudella.

----------


## elasto

> Trek Slash 29 9.8 2017 Saintin jarruilla, Race Face Sixc kuitutangolla + pari muuta pientä muutosta.



Tää on hieno! Aika samanlaista väriteemaa noudattaa kuin mun uusi täpäri, mutta tuo on vissiin astetta järeämpi peli.

----------


## wahis

Tuli talven aikana rakennettua xc-kisapeli kesää odottamaan. Saisi jo lumet sulaa poluilta...

----------


## LJL

> Tuli talven aikana rakennettua xc-kisapeli kevättä ja kesää odottamaan. Saisi jo lumet sulaa poluilta...



Ååh, xc-erotiikkaa. Tässä kevään myötä alkaa väistämättä heräillä vakava pyöräkuume, joka on jo johtanut vakaviin seurauksiin.

----------


## Shred

Paikalliset polut eivät ole tällä hetkellä sellaisessa kunnossa, että siellä nakkipyörällä pystyisi ajamaan.
Paikasta toiseen pääsee toki teitäkin pitkin, vaikka se tylsempää onkin, joten piti käydä fillarin ulkoilutus lenkillä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuli talven aikana rakennettua xc-kisapeli kesää odottamaan. Saisi jo lumet sulaa poluilta...



Erittäin komee peli. Joku taikuri on laittanut pyörän pysymään pystyssä

----------


## misopa

Joutui laittaan ihan puuhun nojaamaan, kun ei ollut taikuria käytettävissä.



Vakio Dudea ei ole jäljellä kuin runko, keula, satulatolpan kiristin, akselit ja kiekot.

Voimansiirto: Sram GX ja Absolute Black
Kammet ja keskiölaakeri: Race Face
Jarrut: Formula R1 Racing Carbon & Ashima levyt
Putkiosat: Easton ja KCNC
Satula: r2-Biken Carbon "Ergo"
Renkaat: Jumbo Jim 4.4" LS

Paino: 11,65kg ilman polkimia

----------


## Kemizti

^ ihan jees paino, palioko on ajokunnossa??

----------


## misopa

^ Shimanon lukkopolkimilla tasan 12kg. Pitäs laittaa Egg Beaterit, niin jäis alle 12kg  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

Farley 5...

----------


## Monroe

Focuksen cyclo. Omaan silmään todella hieno ja kyllä sillä mielellään ajaakin.

----------


## rannanjärvi

Talven riisumisprojekti tuli päätökseen.

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh! Nyt lisää kuvia kehiin!

----------


## Köfte

> Focuksen cyclo. Omaan silmään todella hieno ja kyllä sillä mielellään ajaakin.



Varmasti. OldSkoolia. Me like lot.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> GPS? Akku? Laturi? Häh? Sigma BC 16.12 ja nopeudet kymmenyksen tarkkuudella. Nyt ei ihan nimimerkki näytä pitävän.
> 
> 
> Mutta ettei nyt pelkäksi aiheen vierestä jorinaksi mene niin onhan meillä näitä pyöriä.



Toivottavasti ei tarvi ikinä ostaa levyjarrullista maantiepyörää.
Tai no jos nyt pärjäis vielä seuraavat 20-30v paloilla..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

Rannanjärvi laittakoon Kännäristä enempi lisempiä kuveja ja specslistaa, pliis. On komein phillari vähään aikaan, noinniinq imho.

----------


## thomic

Talvipyörä:

----------


## rannanjärvi

Runko -96 killer v500, oranssi magee vanha ja kulunut maali raaputeltu pois. 😟 Tarrat tuli briteistä. En jaksanu mitään kiillotettua hinkata.
Voimansiirto ja jarruttimet xtr m952, uusilla kaapelilla ja kuorilla kohti kevättä, vanhat 5-pulttiset kammet herätelty netistä löytyneellä tuoreella m950 keskiöllä. Rattaina piti tyytyä vanhaan isoon ja pieneen sekä uuteen aftermarket keskirattaaseen, jonka väriteemaa seuraa musta ketju ja pakka.
Kiekot vanhat kunnon Spinnit, niissä on ihan uskomattomat laakerit, pyörii paremmin kun monet uudet. Ohjainlaakererit kingiltä, tolppa on Controltech -98 beast of eastistä kun siihen käyttöaikoinaan meni jousitolppa. 😂
Muuten pyörään on tuotu ripaus 2010-lukua, B:n xxx-tanko ja lyhyt 35 mm kannatin, isomman ilmatilan renkaat sekä kivat tupit ja satula. Paino vähenee litkutetuista renkaista kun nesteet on kuivunu. 😉

Kuvia pitää käydä teitä varten napsimassa.




> Rannanjärvi laittakoon Kännäristä enempi lisempiä kuveja ja specslistaa, pliis. On komein phillari vähään aikaan, noinniinq imho.




Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Kalasatamassa tiedetään mistä naruista kannattaa vetää. Naruvedon lopputulos haettu tänään kotiin. Seuraavaksi ohjelmassa satulan vaihto ja kumien litkutus.



En ole uskaltanut palauttaa edes viallista schwalben rengasta toneille. Saisivat piilottaa nuo beeämceet jonnekkin sermin taakse.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> En ole uskaltanut palauttaa edes viallista schwalben rengasta toneille. Saisivat piilottaa nuo beeämceet jonnekkin sermin taakse.



Se on kyllä paha paikka käydä, jos on löysää rahaa lompakossa ja vaikka ei olisikaan, niin aika usein sitä nöyrtyy hyvän tarjouksen edessä  :Leveä hymy:  Kaverille käytiin katsomassa viime syksynä putkiosia, niin lähdin itse sieltä kiekot kainalossa ulos, vaikka tarkoitus ei todellakaan ollut ostaa mitään. Eilen sain renkaat(wtb cross wolf 32mm) litkutettua/satulan vaihdettua ja ajopainoksi tuolle bmc:lle jäi vähän vajaa 8,3kg.

----------


## Arbena

Uudet gummit alla. Nyt ootellaan, että sorat kaikkoaa teiltä.
Muutenkin voisi sen kylvämistä rajoittaa teille  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Piti saada hieman leveempää kumia...

----------


## kmw

Rannanjärven kuvia odotellessa totean et Shamus totutusti onnistuu ylittämään itsensä. Aika WAU!

----------


## lepper

Kohtaaminen Perämerellä.

----------


## kauris

No juu, Shamus on palannut tutulle linjalle (erittäin hienoihin pyöriin ja kuviin) omasta mielestäni muutaman harharetken jälkeen  :Hymy: 
ok, tuon pussukan olisin jättänyt kuvasta pois, niin olisi tullut täydet pisteet.

----------


## Tank Driver

Palannut?!

----------


## kauris

Kyllä, välissä oli 1-2 pyörää jotka eivät minun silmää niin hyvin miellyttäneet värien / mallien osalta. Moni varmaan tykkäsi niistäkin.

----------


## Shamus

> tuon pussukan olisin jättänyt kuvasta pois, niin olisi tullut täydet pisteet.



Hah... meni kyllä melko kauan kuin mietin pussukan käyttöä, mutta totesin talvella että se on pirun kätevä. Mahtuu varakalut ja kamera sekä puhelin pussukkaan. Tässä rungossa oli vielä valmiit ruuvit millä kiinnitetään niin pakko laittaa  :Vink:

----------


## Antza44

^Onhan tuohon paljon mukavampi sukukalleudet kolauttaa, kuin stemmiin tai avaruudittimiin :Vink: . Fiksua Salsalta tehdä bolt on laukku.

----------


## Blackborow

Minkä verran tuossa uudessa Muklukissa on takana rengastilaa?

----------


## Shamus

> Minkä verran tuossa uudessa Muklukissa on takana rengastilaa?



100mm vanteella on Dillinger 5 asennettu.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tän vuoden Salsan läskejä kun katellu niin aatellu että voisko nuo luonnossa näyttää paremmilta, niin tuota Muklukkia kun kattoo niin aattelee että voiko tuo luonnossa näyttää noin hyvältä ;-)

----------


## Munarello

Pyörä on kyllä hyvän näköinen, mutta onhan se nyt stna kumma ettei tuon tason jamppa saa kuvaa varten:
Ketjua isolle rattaalle
Kampia parempaan asentoon
Kiekkoja yhtenevään asentoon
Venttiilinhattuja roskakoriin

Sitten olisi vielä sekin kyseenalainen seikka, että juomapulloja cyclocrossissa?

----------


## CamoN

Pinnasuoja on hävinnyt ihan itsekseen ilman suurempaa älämölöä. Upeeta! Mahtavaa!

----------


## rannanjärvi

Kyllä tuo shamusin laite todistaa että nykyään on paremmin. 😎 Paukahti kuvat vähän taiteellisen puolelle, kun kalusto ei ole tätä päivää.

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Aivan mahtava avaruuspyörä! Kiekot kyllä kruunaa kaiken <3

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pinnasuoja on hävinnyt ihan itsekseen ilman suurempaa älämölöä. Upeeta! Mahtavaa!



Ja kuvaus alkaa sanoilla "oma rakas rytyytin"! Pyörä kuin pyörä josta omistaja noin puhuu on hieno!

PS Renkaita olen hieman ihmetellyt. Ellen erehdy, pyörässä on koko ajan ollut ns. ensiasennusrenkaat eli 33-milliset Maxxis Mud Wrestlerit. Kyllähän semmoisilla lumessakin ajelee ja minua taitavampi kuski voi pysyä pystyssä jäälläkin, mutta sepelillä ajaminen arveluttaisi minua rengasrikkojen pelossa ja sulalla asfaltilla ajaisin mielummin jotain pieninappulaisemmalla tai "puolisileällä" renkaalla. Ehkä Tietäjä haluaa vain ajaa nuo renkaat nopeasti alta pois, jotta pääsee hankkimaan mieleiset ja/tai eri käyttötarkoituksiinsa sopivammat?

----------


## JohannesP

Kohtahan noi renkaat on ajettu loppuun. Kehui kuitenkin ajavansa 100km/päivässä niin ohan näillä originaaleilla jo kai lähemmäks 3000km tullut Sigmaan.

----------


## kmw

Dnks @rannanjärvi. Me like.

----------


## Gammt

Kokeillaanpa saisko kuvan näkyville! Mun budjettiplussa: uus runko ja kiekot, muuten vanhoista osista kasattu.. mutta kyyti on ensiluokkaista!! 😃😃👍



Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pesku

Uuh! Nyt tarvitaan lisää käyttäjäkokemuksia Ragleysta! Itsellä oli sama runko jo ostoskorissa CRCllä, mutta sitten alkoi tasamaa kutsumaan näin keväästä ja päätin jäädä vielä miettimään seuraavaa hankintaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pesku

Laitetaan vielä oma tämänhetkinen menopeli näytille kun oli niin hieno keli toissapäivänä  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gammt

Joo no itellä vielä hyvin lyhyt parin lenkin kokemus jäisillä poluilla.. mutta, tuntuu todella kivalta! Tuo loiva keula ja plussakoon renkaat (edessä 3.0 ja takana 2.8) toimii just niin kuin halusin.. etenemiskyky parani, plussarenkaat siloittaa juuria ja ylämäkeen pitoa on vaikka muille jakaa! Ja alamäet, no ne jää nähtäväksi kunhan jäät sulaa poluilta mut en usko että ois heikkoa sillä puolella..  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto



----------


## 0do

^Saako YT:ltä jotain customrunkoja vai itekkö olet maalaillut?

----------


## eks

> ^Saako YT:ltä jotain customrunkoja vai itekkö olet maalaillut?



Mustiakin yksilöitä myyvät..

----------


## Oulunjulli

Parin vuoden hiljaiselon jälkeen koittas lämmittää suhdetta tähänkin uusilla renkailla.
Neljä vuotta ollut tarkoitus lyhentää tuota takajarruletkua ja penkiksi vaihtui jossain välin tuo epämielusa Roven jakkara. Onpa tässä vissiin joku viikko aikaa värkätä ennen kuin täällä polut alkaa kuivuun.
...edit niin ja ohan tähän tullu tuo joustokeula kun ollut täysjäykkä ja kehistä teipit pois kun ajattelin mennä klassiseen suuntaan renkailla.

----------


## elasto

> ^Saako YT:ltä jotain customrunkoja vai itekkö olet maalaillut?



Ihan on YT:n oma väri nimeltä RAWR / JET BLACK.

----------


## Köfte

Koko? Näyttää "kivalta". Ei, en halua maastoon, vaan tärinäraitojen ja asennevammaisten väliin...

----------


## Munarello

Lumet lähtemässä väyliltä ja maantielläkin pääsee jo paljasta pintaa surraamaan. Läskipyörä jäänee hetkeksi odottelemaan aikoja parempia ja sen sijaan lähdin kahistelemaan tuulipukua markettipyörälläni.  :Hymy:  Mätänetistä hakemani Zefalin lokasuojat on aika hilkulla, että sopivat noiden 47mm renkuloiden kanssa. Etulokari on kiinni nippusiteillä, koska eivät ole raaskineet laittaa kiinnikkeitä keulaan. Loksut siksi, että mielestäni näillä keleillä on keskimäärin mukavampaa ajaa kuivissa kamoissa kuin perse kurassa. Nuo Continentalin TourRidet ei oikeastaan ole tuolla sepelihelvetissä lainkaan niin kehnot kuin voisi etukäteen kuvitella. Kiekot on orkkisankkurit, joista revin törkeän räikeät tarrat irti. Pullotelineet siksi, etten minä mitään cyclocrossia harrasta eikä tuo muuten edes ole UCI:n hyväksyttyjen raamien listalla. (White RR Aero on) 

Saapa nähdä, millaista kommenttia tulee kun itse on juuri räkyttänyt ketjussa muiden kuvista..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Gary oin'

^Älä. Todella painavat ja surkeasti rullaavat, uskoisin nyt tuon hintaisen pyörän olevan hieman eri kumien arvoinen. Mietin juuri mitä teen edellisen pyörän mukana tulleille 28:eille ettei tarvitsisi roskiin viskata.

Ettei aivan off-topiciksi niin päivitetääs Surly-kuva kun löytyy hieman luotettavammalta palvelimelta. Jäällä oli hauskaa pari viikkoa sitten, tänään räntäsateessa hieman vähemmän. X-Onella mennään siihen asti että uskaltaa vaihtaa G-Onet alle. Ekojen lenkkien jälkeen ihan miellyttävästi pyörivät asfaltillakin.

----------


## Plus

Hieno Pacer!

----------


## Arbena

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Kenties eräs foorumihistorian huonoimpia kuvia tähän ketjuun. Saa jopa epäilemään tarkoitusta. Muuta ei osaa sanoa tai tykätä. Paitsi että onhan tuota satulatolppaa riittävästi esillä. Ja että pyörä on musta ja omistaja säilyttää sitä kerrostaloasuntonsa lasitetulla parvekkeella.

----------


## WiTo

Kesää odotellessa. Ilo on pyöräillä näin kevyeellä pyörällä - 7,8kg. Merkistä ei mitään tietoa, mutta on kiinalainen runko - tuli ostettua tämä pyörä käytettynä n. 2 vuotta sitten.

----------


## 29er

> ^ Kenties eräs foorumihistorian huonoimpia kuvia tähän ketjuun. Saa jopa epäilemään tarkoitusta. Muuta ei osaa sanoa tai tykätä. Paitsi että onhan tuota satulatolppaa riittävästi esillä. Ja että pyörä on musta ja omistaja säilyttää sitä kerrostaloasuntonsa lasitetulla parvekkeella.



Pyörä niinkään kiinnosta vaan se mikä etuvanteen viereinen kasa on

----------


## Arbena

> ^ Kenties eräs foorumihistorian huonoimpia kuvia tähän ketjuun. Saa jopa epäilemään tarkoitusta. Muuta ei osaa sanoa tai tykätä. Paitsi että onhan tuota satulatolppaa riittävästi esillä. Ja että pyörä on musta ja omistaja säilyttää sitä kerrostaloasuntonsa lasitetulla parvekkeella.



En kaipaa tykkäyksiäsi ja kuva on mikä on. Koita elää sen asian kanssa ettet menetä yöuniasi...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

Eipä ole tainnut PureFix Papa vielä esittäytyä tässä ketjussa. Laitetaan nyt sitten kimppakuva sen pyöräkaverien kanssa Säätämöstä.

----------


## 0do

> Mustiakin yksilöitä myyvät..







> Ihan on YT:n oma väri nimeltä RAWR / JET BLACK.



Hups. Oonpa ollu ihan täys puusilmä sivuja selaillessa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Fiberillä hieno säätämö.

----------


## Monroe

Näillä pian alkavaan maantiekauteen. Kyllä polttelee!







Ja juu kyllä, kaulaputken lyhennys on molemmilla vielä edessä. Ja Cervelossa myös jarruvaijereille sama toimenpide. Laitan myös sähköpiuhat nippuun.

Täytyy kehua Larunpyörän ammattitaitoa. En olisi uskaltanut ottaa noin pientä kokoa Cervelosta, mutta niin vain Riston suositus osoittautui oikeaksi. Lisäksi hänen tekemänsä Bikefit oli oikein perusteellinen ja pätevä homma oikean aika-ajoasennon hakemiseen.

Mutta ei sitten muuta kuin muutama päivä ajokelien odotusta ja välineet testiin.

----------


## kauris

Hienot pyörät! Olisi kiva kyllä joskus kokeilla tempopyörää. Miltä tuntuisi ja lähtisikö omasta 10 km tempoajasta yhtään pois, kun toisaalta ajoasento olisi tietysti täysin vieras tavalliseen maantiepyörään tottuneelle.

----------


## CamoN

Näyttää vikkelältä. En ole ikinä ymmärtänyt tan wall -renkaiden päälle, mutta jos ne on nopeat niin mikäs siinä.

ps. Melko nussakka myös tuo Quarq Shimanon kammissa.

----------


## Monroe

> Hienot pyörät! Olisi kiva kyllä joskus kokeilla tempopyörää. Miltä tuntuisi ja lähtisikö omasta 10 km tempoajasta yhtään pois, kun toisaalta ajoasento olisi tietysti täysin vieras tavalliseen maantiepyörään tottuneelle.



On se tempopyörä selvästi maantiepyörää nopeampi ja onhan sillä hieno ajaa "isoa kovaa".






> Näyttää vikkelältä. En ole ikinä ymmärtänyt tan wall -renkaiden päälle, mutta jos ne on nopeat niin mikäs siinä.
> 
> ps. Melko nussakka myös tuo Quarq Shimanon kammissa.



Nuo renkaathan on ihan karsean näköiset. Mutta halusin juuri nuo renkaat (Vittoria Corsa G+) ja en tilatessa edes tiennyt tuota värihommaa.

Tarkoitit varmaan Shimanon rattaat Quarqin kammissa? Ne ei tosiaan ihan täydellisesti istu noihin kampiin. Siis ulkonäön tai siis "sovituksen" puolesta mutta sepä nyt ei mitään haittaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Ja mitä renkaisiin tulee, niin nuohan on ihan karsean näköiset.



Itseasiassa just tuohon kokoonpanoon tuon väriset nakit mielestäni sopii jotenkin kuin nyrkki silmään! Tuo fiiliksen että se kuski joka tuollaisella ajaa ei ole vain perkeleen nopea vaan myös äärettömän trenditietoinen jonka vaatekaapistakin varmasti löytyy vain parasta A-ryhmää olevaa vaatetusta.  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Komeat on maantietykit! Etenkin Cervelo. Mun mielestä noi tan wall:it on jollain tapaa hienot. Ei jokaiseen pyörään passaa mutta tuohon kyllä aivan komeesti.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Näillä pian alkavaan maantiekauteen. Kyllä polttelee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja juu kyllä, kaulaputken lyhennys on molemmilla vielä edessä. Ja Cervelossa myös jarruvaijereille sama toimenpide. Laitan myös sähköpiuhat nippuun.
> ...



Paljonko on tuossa maantiepyörässä satulan päältä ohjaustankoon pudotusta? Näyttää että olis reilusti yli 20cm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Ja taas sitä mennään...

----------


## zander

> Ja taas sitä mennään...



 :Hymy:  Kaikki ei huomaa, että päästäkseen yhtä matalaan asentoon, pitkä mies tarvii paljon enemmän droppia kuin lyhyt.

----------


## JackOja

Joo. Eikö ihmiset opi?

----------


## CamoN

> Tarkoitit varmaan Shimanon rattaat Quarqin kammissa? Ne ei tosiaan ihan täydellisesti istu noihin kampiin. Siis ulkonäön tai siis "sovituksen" puolesta mutta sepä nyt ei mitään haittaa.



Yllättävän hyvin sopii, kun ottaa huomioon miten epäkurantit Shimanon rattaat on suhteessa kaikkiin muihin mahdollisiin rattaisiin. Ainakin tuossa kuvassa & valossa.

nimim. Shimanon kammet ja Rotorin rattaat joskus naittanut.

----------


## Kemizti

> ^ Kenties eräs foorumihistorian huonoimpia kuvia tähän ketjuun. Saa jopa epäilemään tarkoitusta. Muuta ei osaa sanoa tai tykätä. Paitsi että onhan tuota satulatolppaa riittävästi esillä. Ja että pyörä on musta ja omistaja säilyttää sitä kerrostaloasuntonsa lasitetulla parvekkeella.



Toi kuva näyttää kyl siltä, että ois otettu kaikenlisäks partsin ulkopuolelta...

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Kaikki ei huomaa, että päästäkseen yhtä matalaan asentoon, pitkä mies tarvii paljon enemmän droppia kuin lyhyt.



No mitenkään bikefitteriä arvostelematta ja tietämättä miten ko tulokseen on päädytty, niin yhden runkokoon isommalla ei tarvis satulaputki ainakaan olla max asennossa ja pyörä näyttäis tasapainoisemmalta. Ainakin minun silmään tuollanen ylipitkä satulaputki setuppi on aina no no. Se vaan näyttää pöljältä. Se mitä olen pro kuskien pyöriäkin katsonu niin harvemmin tuollaiseen törmää. 

Ja mikä on pitkä mies? Jalan sisämitta? Runkokoko?
Jos ei isommalle rungolle mies taivu niin sitten kannattais venyvyyttä hakea venyttelemällä jos matalaan asentoo haluaa..



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tuli pestyä maantiecyclän rataspakka kun tuli sitä Maguran jarrunestettäkin 200 €:llä... Aika liukasta. Otin sitten kuvat katraasta samalla.












https://goo.gl/photos/mpf64sxa2gKQXdC4A

----------


## arctic biker

Juhalla  varsin nätti haaremi, läskistä kippuratankoiseen.

----------


## Blackborow

Juhalla on kyllä hieno kokoelma. 

Eiköhän se ole ihan sama mitä joku keskinopeusmies täällä foorumilla ulisee pyörän mitoista, jos se kuskista tuntuu hyvältä niin se on hyvä. Taidan kohta ihan kaikkien ulisijoiden kiusaksi laittaa kuvan omasta kippuratankoisesta niin saatte lisää ulinan aihetta.

----------


## Gaastra

Tosi komea setti Juhalla ja etenkin Pivot on äärimmäisen haluttavan näköinen.

----------


## arctic biker

> En kaipaa tykkäyksiäsi ja kuva on mikä on. Koita elää sen asian kanssa ettet menetä yöuniasi...
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mutta kun kuva eli esittely on tosiaan umpisurkea. Parempaa onnea.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Juhalla on kyllä hieno kokoelma. 
> 
> Eiköhän se ole ihan sama mitä joku keskinopeusmies täällä foorumilla ulisee pyörän mitoista, jos se kuskista tuntuu hyvältä niin se on hyvä. Taidan kohta ihan kaikkien ulisijoiden kiusaksi laittaa kuvan omasta kippuratankoisesta niin saatte lisää ulinan aihetta.



Sana on vapaa ja laita kuva tänne jos siltä tuntuu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin ja on ehkä hyvä muistaa että suomenkielessä tykkääminen on myös jonkinlaisen (enemmän tai vähemmän subjektiivisen) mielipiteen muodostamista ja sen esittämistä eikä vain tätä Facebook-, Instagram- ym meininkiä.

Seuraavaksi mä muuten menetän yöuneni sen takia että mä maastopyöräilyyn täydellisen perehtymättömänä en näe enkä ymmärrä mitä eroa on Juha Jokilan Pivotilla ja Santa Cruzilla - tai siis mihin käyttötarkoitukseen toinen on niin paljon parempi tai huonompi että molempia tarvitaan. (Ei sillä, etteikö miehellä kuin miehellä olisi oikeutta omistaa kahta pyörää joiden ajo-ominaisuuksissa ei perustavanlaatuisia eroja ole - mutta uskoisin että niillä kuitenkin on erot jotka tuntija näkee ja tietenkin ajaja itse jokaisella lenkillään tuntee.)

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Seuraavaksi mä muuten menetän yöuneni sen takia että mä maastopyöräilyyn täydellisen perehtymättömänä en näe enkä ymmärrä mitä eroa on Juha Jokilan Pivotilla ja Santa Cruzilla - tai siis mihin käyttötarkoitukseen toinen on niin paljon parempi tai huonompi että molempia tarvitaan. (Ei sillä, etteikö miehellä kuin miehellä olisi oikeutta omistaa kahta pyörää joiden ajo-ominaisuuksissa ei perustavanlaatuisia eroja ole - mutta uskoisin että niillä kuitenkin on erot jotka tuntija näkee ja tietenkin ajaja itse jokaisella lenkillään tuntee.)



Toinen on selkeästi rouheampaan maastoon tarkoitettu enska/trail pyörä ja toinen on xc-tykki. Täältä artikkelin loppuosasta voit lukea maastopyörän alalajien eroista tarkemmin, mikäli Englanti taittuu. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/articl...s-guide-46712/

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^No, Cruzilla on jo ajettu 4 kesää ja sitten tuolla galleriassa on se vuosikymmenen vanha Nicolai, jotka piti yhdistää yhteen täysjoustoon, eli hommasin Pivotin. Nicolai menikin yllättäen tyttären käyttöön ja Cruzi tuli iskarihuollosta niin hyvän tuntuisena, etten ole kiirehtinyt myymistä.
Pivot ja Cruzi on silti varsin erin tyyppisiä monella tavalla, että ei se ihan perusteetonta olisi pitää molempiakin vaihtelun vuoksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Juhalla ja Monroella molemmilla hyvännäköiset kokoelmat.

edit: poistettu topikkiin kuulumaton tokaisu

----------


## zander

> No mitenkään bikefitteriä arvostelematta ja tietämättä miten ko tulokseen on päädytty, niin yhden runkokoon isommalla ei tarvis satulaputki ainakaan olla max asennossa ja pyörä näyttäis tasapainoisemmalta. Ainakin minun silmään tuollanen ylipitkä satulaputki setuppi on aina no no. Se vaan näyttää pöljältä. Se mitä olen pro kuskien pyöriäkin katsonu niin harvemmin tuollaiseen törmää. 
> 
> Ja mikä on pitkä mies? Jalan sisämitta? Runkokoko?
> Jos ei isommalle rungolle mies taivu niin sitten kannattais venyvyyttä hakea venyttelemällä jos matalaan asentoo haluaa..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ooteeksi menee kun ei ole minun pyöriäni. 

Vapaasti saa pitkän miehen määrittää. Harvemmin varmaa näkee kun pieni osa on pitkiä. Mutta tuossa pari mieleen tullutta mun mielestä pitkää kuskia. Boonen ja Vandenbergh:

----------


## rocksted

> Vapaasti saa pitkän miehen määrittää.



Ei saa. Esim. 170cm ei saa kenenkään mielestä olla pitkä mies.

----------


## ilmora

OT:nä: Suomalaisen miehen keskipituus on noin 179 cm, joten pitkäksi mieheksi sanoisin vain heitä, jotka ylittävät 180 cm. Jos deitti-ilmoituksessakin nainen hakee pitkää miestä niin kyllä sitä tuolta 180 cm suunnalta haetaan. Muuten on korkeiden korkojen kanssa liian vähän pituuseroa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## The flying Chocobo

> Ei saa. Esim. 170cm ei saa kenenkään mielestä olla pitkä mies.



Kyllä saa. Edesmenneen erään vanhan miehen (n.168cm) tokaisemana: "Ne jotka on mua pidempiä on pitkiä ja ne jotka on mua lyhempiä on pätkiä" Määritelmä ehdoton, tarkka ja tieteellinen. Suhteellisuus siis valttia tässäkin.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ooteeksi menee kun ei ole minun pyöriäni. 
> 
> Vapaasti saa pitkän miehen määrittää. Harvemmin varmaa näkee kun pieni osa on pitkiä. Mutta tuossa pari mieleen tullutta mun mielestä pitkää kuskia. Boonen ja Vandenbergh:



Onpas pojilla kauhea droppi tangon ja satulan välillä. Ei ole tainnut bikefit oikein onnistua.

----------


## Monroe

> Paljonko on tuossa maantiepyörässä satulan päältä ohjaustankoon pudotusta? Näyttää että olis reilusti yli 20cm?



En ole mitannut, mutta sanoisin että sopivasti.





> No mitenkään bikefitteriä arvostelematta ja tietämättä miten ko tulokseen on päädytty, niin yhden runkokoon isommalla ei tarvis satulaputki ainakaan olla max asennossa ja pyörä näyttäis tasapainoisemmalta. Ainakin minun silmään tuollanen ylipitkä satulaputki setuppi on aina no no. Se vaan näyttää pöljältä. Se mitä olen pro kuskien pyöriäkin katsonu niin harvemmin tuollaiseen törmää. 
> 
> Ja mikä on pitkä mies? Jalan sisämitta? Runkokoko?
> Jos ei isommalle rungolle mies taivu niin sitten kannattais venyvyyttä hakea venyttelemällä jos matalaan asentoo haluaa..



191cm / 95cm, liikkuvuudessa ei rajoitteita ja ”notkeuskin” fysioterapeutin mukaan kohdallaan. Ei oikein viitsi ottaa suurempaa runkokokoa ulkonäön tms takia kun tuo on sopiva. Tuohon ei bikefittiä tehty, ajoin samanmallisella ja kokoisella rungolla viime kaudella yli 10tkm eikä kertaakaan tullut mieleen että olisi väärä koko. Tolppa ei muuten ole maksimissa vielä.

Kuvakulmakin noissa vaikuttaa, jossain kuvassa satulatolppa näytti vielä pidemmältä. Mutta niin tai näin, kaikki tallistani löytyvät pyörät näyttävät samanlaisilta ja kaikki ovat juuri sopivia minulle! Minun silmääni pienemmän dropin pyörät näyttävät kummallisilta…

----------


## Warlord

^tai vaihtoehtoisesti hakemalla sen pidemmän naisen treffeille vaikka Ferrarilla...

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Onhan näitä sanontoja..

Kyllä pitkänkin kanssa pärjää kun pääsee vaakatasoon ja 
Milli on vähän housuissa mutta paljon lompakossa,,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Kuvakulmahan tuossa Monroen kuvassa hämää kaiken lisäksi mikä korostaa satulaputken pituutta. Omaan silmään aivan passeli kokonaisuus pitkälle kuskille. Rumemmalta se isompi runko näyttäis lyhyemmällä miinus stemmillä. Enemmän noita pitkiä satulaputkia ja stemmejä näkee pro tasolla matalemman ajoasennon takia, kun valitaan poikkeuksetta se pienempi runko. 

Topikin luenteeseen kuuluu myös kritiikin antaminen mikä on hyväksyttävää jos pyöränsä laittaa esille. Kivempi vaan jos pyörä aiheuttaa keskustelua et sen puolesta saa jatkaa. Kieltämättä kuitenkin ihmetyttää monesti keskinopeusmiehen kommentit, kun vaikuttaa siltä että kritiikki osuu kalleemman puoleisiin pyöriin millon mistäkin syystä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Hinnalla sinänsä nyt mitään väliä ole mutta kyllähän sitä kalliilta värkiltä odottaa enemmän ja ei noista xxl:n halpispyöristä jaksa innostua edes kommentoimaan. Kritiikki kuuluu asiaan ja turha siitä kenenkään on vetää hernettä nokkaan (varsinkaan ulkopuolisten) Mun mielestä Monroe suhtautui kritiikkiin hyvin ja siitä respect hänelle. Jos ei mitään kritiikkiä kestä niin pitäkää ne kuvat sitten kotialbumeissa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Grinder75

Näkyy niitä poikkeuksiakin olevan.

Marcel Kittelin kauden 2015 pyörä oli L-kokoinen Giant Propel SL, stemmi 140mm ja saddle setback noin 11 cm.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/a...nced-sl-43446/

Kaudella 2016 Specialized Venge, rungon koko 58.

Aiemmin postatuista saman merkkisistä alempi näytti aavistuksen hassulta isolle miehelle, ainakin näin tavallisen kuntopyöräilijän silmiin  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Ompa Kittel lyhyt, vain 188 cm. Satulakin vain 802 mm keskiöstä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> OT:nä: Suomalaisen miehen keskipituus on noin 179 cm, joten pitkäksi mieheksi sanoisin vain heitä, jotka ylittävät 180 cm.



Keskipituutta laskettaessa on otettu huomioon myös vanhemmat ikäluokat jotka ovat olleet merkittävästi lyhyempiä. Jos otetaan mukaan vain nuoremmat ikäluokat eli 1983 syntyneet ja nuoremmat, miesten keskipituus on pyöristettynä 181 cm.

PS Ylläolevastahan seuraa sekin että keskipituus kasvaa vielä hiukan. vaikka aikuisikään kasvavat ja syntyvät ikäluokat eivät enää pitenisikään.

PPS Omalla kohdalla on käynyt niin että varusmiesikäisenä olin keskimittaa pitempi, sitten keskimittainen ja nyt keskimittaa lyhyempi, vaikka mittanauha on koko ajan näyttänyt lähes millilleen samaa lukemaa.


PPPS Jottei olisi aivan off-topic, kiitoksia maastopyörätyyppien eroja hiukan selventävästä linkistä!

----------


## ilmora

> Keskipituutta laskettaessa on otettu huomioon myös vanhemmat ikäluokat jotka ovat olleet merkittävästi lyhyempiä. Jos otetaan mukaan vain nuoremmat ikäluokat eli 1983 syntyneet ja nuoremmat, miesten keskipituus on pyöristettynä 181 cm.



Ei mikään ihme sitten, että pitkät miehet ovat niin harvassa. He ovat jo meikäläistä nuorempia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...inesta/717353/

Ainakaan viimeiseen 20-vuoteen kasvua ei ole juurikaan ollut kuin leveyssuunnassa...

sori ot

----------


## PatilZ

Detto on italialainen teräsrunko 80-luvulta. Runkoon on aseteltu ylimääräisenä lojuneet 2010vm Campan Veloce 10 sp  osat ja FSAn kompaktikammet. Putkiosat Ritcheyn alumiinia ja kiekkoina  Campan avokiekot. Työmatka-ajoon ja ehkä breveteille pomminvarmat Schwalben  Marathon plussat 28 millisinä (mahtuuu etuhaarukassa juuri ja juuri,  takana paremmin tilaa). Kamat töihin kulkee 15 litran Carradicen Original Lowsaddle  longflap satulalaukussa  (http://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/sadd...flap-saddlebag)  Bagman telineellä  (http://www.carradice.co.uk/products/...sport-original).  Tankolaukuksi odottaa asennustaan saman firman Zipped Roll  (http://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/sadd...ls-zipped-roll)

Polarin kadenssianturi ei toiminut, joten laitoin kampiin kiinni BePron wattipolkimet, huomaa kammissa valmiina olleet kohdistusmerkit. Mittarina Garmin Edge 520. Aamun ajo Espalle meni hymyssä suin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

^ Loistava käyttöfillari _ajamiseen_!!  :Hymy:  Odottelen tässä että Ritcheyn Swisscross marinoituu samanlaiseen ei-kimmeltävään ja samalla katu-uskottavampaan ulkomuotoonsa. Wattivermeet myös suunnitteilla..

----------


## kuovipolku

> ^ Loistava käyttöfillari _ajamiseen_!!



Lainaan häpeämättä edellistä kommenttia kursiiveineen, tuplahuutomerkkeineen ja hangonkeksihymiöineen. Se mikä olisi maantiepyörässä normaalisti tyylitöntä tai yhteensopimatonta, on tällaisessa pyörässä vain sen kaikinpuolista hienoutta korostava seikka.

Käytännön kommenttina sen verran että voisin ehdottaa Marathon Plussien korvaamista Durano Plussilla, joko 25-millisillä taittuvilla tai 28-millisillä reunalangallisina, jos tai heti kun keli eivätkä ajetut tiet ole esteenä kuviottomien renkaiden käytölle (ja useinhan ne eivät ole, vaikka nappuloista olisikin jotain hyötyä). Niillä on tuntuva ero, jonka laatua voisi kuvata vaikkapa väittäen että Durano Plus on lähempänä Pro Onea kuin Marathon Plussaa.

----------


## PatilZ

> Lainaan häpeämättä edellistä kommenttia kursiiveineen, tuplahuutomerkkeineen ja hangonkeksihymiöineen. Se mikä olisi maantiepyörässä normaalisti tyylitöntä tai yhteensopimatonta, on tällaisessa pyörässä vain sen kaikinpuolista hienoutta korostava seikka.
> 
> Käytännön kommenttina sen verran että voisin ehdottaa Marathon Plussien korvaamista Durano Plussilla, joko 25-millisillä taittuvilla tai 28-millisillä reunalangallisina, jos tai heti kun keli eivätkä ajetut tiet ole esteenä kuviottomien renkaiden käytölle (ja useinhan ne eivät ole, vaikka nappuloista olisikin jotain hyötyä). Niillä on tuntuva ero, jonka laatua voisi kuvata vaikkapa väittäen että Durano Plus on lähempänä Pro Onea kuin Marathon Plussaa.



Oh, tässähän ihan punastuu kehujen edessä. 

Rengastustuksen puolustuspuhe vol 1:  Kun töissä on käytössä sähköinen kellokorttijärjestelmä ja kevlit täynnä sapelihammas-tappajasepeliä, ei mikään ole overkilliä. Pitkäisiköhän sisuritkin litkuttaa? Kun pääkaupunkiseutu on puhdistettu tappajasepelistä, rengastus vaihtuu  Campa Zonda + Marathon plusta Campa Neutron + Continental GP4000s  yhdistelmään.... tai tuubeihin.

Rengastuksen puolustuspuhe vol2: Hyppääminen trainerin päältä ulos Schwalben Mara+ rengastukseen ei aiheuta sellaista kulttuurishokkia, kuin jos alla olisi oikeasti rullaavat renkaat. Paljon parempi on tehdä tällainen pehmeä lasku rullaavuuden ihmeelliseen maailmaan.

Rengastuksen puolustuspuhe vol3: Schwalben mara+ kasvattaa jerkkua. Tavoitteena on KOMit kaikissa Espoon ja Helsingin keskustan välisissä segmenteissä.... tai edes top 100 listalle.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Vaihdoin maantiepyörään Fulcrumin 2017-malliset 40-milliset avokiekot ja jotain muuta osia. Pullotelineiksi tuli Eliten Cannibal että saa satulaputkeenkin ison pullon ilman että ahdistaa. Paino on BePron polkimien kanssa n. 6,8 kg.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Vaihdoin maantiepyörään Fulcrumin 2017-malliset 40-milliset avokiekot ja jotain muuta osia. Pullotelineiksi tuli Eliten Cannibal että saa satulaputkeenkin ison pullon ilman että ahdistaa. Paino on BePron polkimien kanssa n. 6,8 kg.



Mikä satulaputki ja satula sulla on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno ja vähän harvinaisempi Ritte tällä puolen merta.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Mikä satulaputki ja satula sulla on?



Satula on Tune Komm-vor Plus, toistaiseksi mukavin vastaan tullut penkki. Muoto on jotakuinkin täydellisesti päin persettä ja satulan pinta niin joustava, että meno on äärimmäisen mukavaa. Tolppa on Syntace P6 HiFlex.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Mielenkiintoinen tuo Tunen satula. Onko täällä muilla käyttökokemuksia? Mites tuo liukas pinta noin ajossa tuntuu?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ei sen liukkaus mua ole häirinnyt, enkä kiinnitä asiaan mitään huomiota. En tiedä onko se lopulta yhtään liukkaampi kuin ohuesti pehmustettu ajan myötä kiillottunut nahkapenkki, joita itselläkin on useampi ajossa muissa pyörissä. Jos satula on oikeassa kulmassa niin ei tuolla ole merkitystä.

Pehmustamaton kuitupenkki on lähinnä aika armoton mitä tulee satulan oikeaan muotoon. Tune on melko kapea, eikä varmasti sovi kaikille. Istumapinnan muoto on olennaisesti sama kuin vanhemmassa SpeedNeedle-mallissa, mutta varsinkin Komm-Vor Plus on paljon joustavampi rakenteeltaan.

----------


## LJL

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo Tunen satula. Onko täällä muilla käyttökokemuksia? Mites tuo liukas pinta noin ajossa tuntuu?



Täältä löytyy myös kommunistivormula+ krossarista. Pelkästään hyvää sanottavaa, tuntuma on jotenkin sellainen... Mysteerillisen aavemaisen hyytelömäinen, eroottisella vivahteella. Mielestäni + on vielä mukavampi kuin ilman plussaa, joka on maasturissa, itselleni kun tuo malli sopii myös kuin hanska berberiin. Ja onhan se aika soma oikeassa valaistuksessa <3

----------


## CamoN

> Tune on melko kapea, eikä varmasti sovi kaikille. Istumapinnan muoto on olennaisesti sama kuin vanhemmassa SpeedNeedle-mallissa, mutta varsinkin Komm-Vor Plus on paljon joustavampi rakenteeltaan.



Sanoisin että Komm-Vor on takaosastaan kapea, mutta keskiosasta suhteellisen leveä koska satula kaventuu niin loivasti kohti nokkaa. Olen käyttänyt sekä maantiellä että maastossa. Maantiellä tuo keskiosan leveys aiheutti minulle ongelmaa nivusen seutuun, mutta maastossa istuttavan alan pituus on oikeastaan etu. Kuten myös takaosan nousu, joka ei sekään sovi minulle maantiekäytössä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Sanoisin että Komm-Vor on takaosastaan kapea, mutta keskiosasta suhteellisen leveä koska satula kaventuu niin loivasti kohti nokkaa. Olen käyttänyt sekä maantiellä että maastossa. Maantiellä tuo keskiosan leveys aiheutti minulle ongelmaa nivusen seutuun, mutta maastossa istuttavan alan pituus on oikeastaan etu. Kuten myös takaosan nousu, joka ei sekään sovi minulle maantiekäytössä.



Vähän samanlaista vaivaa täälläkin.
Tunea en oon kokeillut, pitää laittaa harkintaan.
Mitkä satulat olet todennut toimiviksi maantiekäytössä?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Vähän samanlaista vaivaa täälläkin.
> Tunea en oon kokeillut, pitää laittaa harkintaan.
> Mitkä satulat olet todennut toimiviksi maantiekäytössä?



Pari edellistä kautta ajoin Specialized Toupella, joka sopi melko hyvin. Tosin pitkässä juoksussa tulin siihen tulokseen, että ihannetilanteessa sen satulan sopiva leveys olisi varmaan 130mm ja 143mm kokojen välissä (kokeilin pelkkää 143mm:stä). Toupen seuraajaksi tuli nyt alkuvuodesta Prologo Zero II, joka vaikuttaa ensikosketuksen perusteella hieman Toupea sopivammalta. Mutta aika näyttää.

----------


## Dr.J

Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua. 
GG: 
TT: 

Eivätkä nämä maantiepyörätkään ole näyttäytyneet täällä nykykuoseissaan:

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua. 
> GG: 
> TT: 
> 
> Eivätkä nämä maantiepyörätkään ole näyttäytyneet täällä nykykuoseissaan:



Ihan hyvä setti pyöriä, varsinki nuo mitkä eivät ole pilattu levyjarruilla.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The flying Chocobo

Menevän näköisiä pelejä. Minua (yllättäen) ei levyjarrut häirinneet, etenkin tuo Storck istui silmääni oikeinkin hyvin. Eivät näytä miltään tiukan budjetin vehkeiltä.

----------


## Jeesu

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua.






Pegoretti jäillä

----------


## -MSa-

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua. 
> GG: 
> TT: 
> 
> Eivätkä nämä maantiepyörätkään ole näyttäytyneet täällä nykykuoseissaan:



Alimmassa kuvassa on hyvä esimerkki että lokaritkin voi istua pyörään hyvin eikä näytä yhtään pahalta

----------


## rocksted

Joku tässä taannoin mietti mitä eroa on maastopyörällä ja maastopyörällä. Nyt voisi kysyä mitä eroa on kippurasarvisella, kippurasarvisella, kippurasarvisella, kippura...sarvisella... ja... kippurasarvisella. ?

----------


## frp

3T explorosta olisi kiva kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## zander

Tohtorilla upea setti!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joku tässä taannoin mietti mitä eroa on maastopyörällä ja maastopyörällä. Nyt voisi kysyä mitä eroa on kippurasarvisella, kippurasarvisella, kippurasarvisella, kippura...sarvisella... ja... kippurasarvisella. ?



Eiks tää oo ihan selkeä homma ? Itse ainakin kateellisena katselin, että näyttäispä oma pyöräkasakin joskus tuolta+maastopyörät.. GG/TT/Aero/Maantie/Monikäyttö lokareilla. Iso peukku tohtorin pyörille.

----------


## Köfte

[QUOTE=Pegoretti jäillä[/QUOTE]

Nam. Maistuisi jopa ilman jäitä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tohtorin fillariarsenaali ei jätä kylmäksi, melkoista bikepornoa on hiilikuitua, titaania jne...

----------


## Grinder75

Erityisesti tuo musta Giant kelpaisi todennäköisesti itse Batmanillekin. Tosin maalaisi kampien kromialueetkin vihaisena spray-maalilla mustaksi.

Valmistajan pyörissä vaihtelevat väriteemat vuosimallista ja versiosta riippuen usein villistä vielä villimpään. On oranssia harmaalla pohjalla, neonkeltaista jne. mitkä omaan otsalohkooni aiheuttavat välitöntä päänsärkyä. 

Propelista olen nähnyt kiiltävän kokomustan version, joka näytti hyvin tyylikkäältä ja "vaaralliselta". Klassisemmat värivaihtoehdot voisivat hyvin olla saatavilla joka vuosimallista, jos valmistajan designerin ihanan värikkäät väriteemat aiheuttavat ahdistusta.

----------


## Toni L.

Tämä kausi tuollaisella. Kasasin enskapyörän tilalle itse rungosta (21.5") kun oli sopivat osat. Vielä keulan pidennys 140mm->150mm ja 40mm stemmi tuon 30mm tilalle niin kehtaa ajaa.

----------


## Climber

Eka täysjousto odottelee ajoa.

----------


## Kama_

Alkaa viimein projekti oleen valmis  :Hymy: 






Ps. Lumet sais jo pikkuhiljaa poistua  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Köfte

Ristus! Vaikka en näistä pidä/ymmärä, nyt näyttää lähtevän. 1x12?
Välitykset noin muuten?

----------


## Kama_

> Ristus! Vaikka en näistä pidä/ymmärä, nyt näyttää lähtevän. 1x12?
> Välitykset noin muuten?



32t edessä ja takana 10-50  :Hymy:

----------


## Gaastra

^^^ Tosi hieno, mutta satulan kulma ja stemmin pituus pistää silmään.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> ^^^ Tosi hieno, mutta satulan kulma ja stemmin pituus pistää silmään.



Satulan asennus on kyllä aivan päin persettä!
Stemmi ja värit ok.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kama_

> Satulan asennus on kyllä aivan päin persettä!
> Stemmi ja värit ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Satula on ihan miten sattuu kun se ei ole itseasiassa edes kunnolla kiinni...lähinnä nakkasin vain malliksi et sain puntaroitua. Stemmi on 90mm. Todennäköisesti tulee ennen kesää vielä hieman jyrkempi stemmi...

----------


## bouncer

> Satula on ihan miten sattuu kun se ei ole itseasiassa edes kunnolla kiinni...lähinnä nakkasin vain malliksi et sain puntaroitua. Stemmi on 90mm. Todennäköisesti tulee ennen kesää vielä hieman jyrkempi stemmi...



Ei hätiä. Mulla on kans penkki päin persettä, ketju täynnä reikiä ja renkaat lahaa maata.

----------


## LJL

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua. 
> GG: 
> TT: 
> Eivätkä nämä maantiepyörätkään ole näyttäytyneet täällä nykykuoseissaan:



Kenties maailman uskomattomin joskaan ei halvin kokoelma.. Siltä osin kuin olen liittynyt niin en muista fillarifoorumin historiassa moista nähneeni. Mahtavaa erotiikkaa. Maastopyörä kuitenkin puuttuu??  :Cool:  (äkkiäkös)

----------


## Exluossa

Dr. Kokoelma on jäätävä!

----------


## kuovipolku

Yleensä hiukan jopa ärsyttää kun lyhyttä kommenttia varten lainataan koko viestiä kuvineen (vaikka pelkkä linkki riittäisi), mutta tässä tapauksessa ei yhtään haittaa. Toinen vähän yllättävä seikka on sitten se että joskus voi pieni kateuden tunne kalvaa kun näkee jollakin hienon ja ei ihan halvan pyörän, mutta kun sellaisia näkee kerralla tarpeeksi monta, voikin ihailla ilman mitään sekä pyöriä että sitä että joku osaa arvostaa pyöriä ja pyöräilyä näin paljon ja lisäksi myös kykenee sen tekemään (eikä paskaakaan välitä siitä mitä muut mahdollisesti ajattelevat)!

----------


## JohannesP

Dr.J fillarit jaksaa aina ihmetyttää. Viellä kun mukana tietynlaisia eksoottisia osia joita ei näy oikeestaan ikinä mm. 3T runko ja Storckin bike aheadin kiekot. Ei halvimmasta, mutta kevyimmästä päästä.

Jeesun Pegoretti on hieno ja ei varmasti tule toisia vastaan joka kesä. Onko tämä joku basic maalaus missä ei ole itse Darion kädenjälkeä? Väritys on hieman laimeahko mitä normaalisti tottunut netissä näkemään näitä. Pegoretin värikkäät rungot taitaa sit olla noita taiteilijan omia päähänpistoja joila ei varmaan raaski paljoo ajella rapakelillä ja hintaa reippaasti enemmän? Enemmän tietävä saa valistaa.

----------


## CamoN

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua.



Pääseekö tälle linjastolle töihin? Pelkällä päivärahalla saattaisin harkita. Melko herkullista.





> Toinen vähän yllättävä seikka on sitten se että joskus voi pieni kateuden tunne kalvaa kun näkee jollakin hienon ja ei ihan halvan pyörän, mutta kun sellaisia näkee kerralla tarpeeksi monta, voikin ihailla ilman mitään sekä pyöriä että sitä että joku osaa arvostaa pyöriä ja pyöräilyä näin paljon ja lisäksi myös kykenee sen tekemään (eikä paskaakaan välitä siitä mitä muut mahdollisesti ajattelevat)!





Ja vielä se, kun kokoonpanoja suunniteltaessa on selkeästi käytetty vähän aikaa ja tyylitajua, eikä ole vaan menty kauppaan pyytämään ylähyllyn tavarat yhteen pultattavaksi.

----------


## kmw

Arvostan että Dr. J:llä sekä tyylitajua että massia niin paljon et moinen kokoelma syntyy. Mulle ihan vaan estetiistä nautintoa kun tommoset kippurasarvet liity mun elämään ollenkaan. Patarautaphillari on mulle just hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## Dr.J

> Pääseekö tälle linjastolle töihin? Pelkällä päivärahalla saattaisin harkita. Melko herkullista.
> 
> Ja vielä se, kun kokoonpanoja suunniteltaessa on selkeästi käytetty vähän aikaa ja tyylitajua, eikä ole vaan menty kauppaan pyytämään ylähyllyn tavarat yhteen pultattavaksi.



Kiitos vain, estetiikka ei ole täysin vieras kriteeri kun pyöriäni rakentelen. Tavoitteena on aina tasapaino funktion, keveyden ja ulkomuodon välillä, ei sentään täysin cost-no-object -periaatteella vaikka myönnän että aivan taskurahoilla noita ei rakennella. Ja suunnittelu, speksaus ja rakentelu on itsessään osa harrastusta. Pyörien määrä selittyy osin sillä että en oikein malta luopua vanhoista kun uusia projekteja tulee. Aiemmista tekeleistä endurance-maantiepyörä, cyclo, monstercrossari ja jäykkäperämaasturi ovat esiintyneet täällä aiemmin. 

Joku kysyi 3T Explorosta: toistaiseksi kokemusta on vain muutaman lenkin verran ja nekin pääosin maantiellä, kun soratiet ovat täällä lounaisrannikolla vielä mutaliejua. Tuntuu ajossa oikealta maantiepyörältä, ero cyclocrossariin on huomattava. Noilla 650x48 ohutkylkisillä slickseillä roudan raiskaama asfaltti tasoittuu aivan käsittämättömällä tavalla, mutta siitä huolimatta vauhtiero oikeisiin maantiekumeihin on yllättävän pieni, ts. Z2-tehoilla 32-34km/h on helppo pitää yllä (kuski 64kg, FTP ~5W/kg). Putkelta ajaessa loiva keulakulma toki paljastaa että kyse ei ole tavallisesta maantiepyörästä, ja kyllähän eturengas hieman nuljuu alla nousuihin tykittäessä. Yhdistettyyn asfaltti- ja soratieajoon epäilen tuon olevan aivan mainio peli. Maastoon en aio tuolla mennä, maastopyöräily kun ei lainkaan kiinnosta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mutta ei unohdeta vallan mainiota punaista Pegorettia tyylinmukaisinen renkaineen kuvauksellisessa ympäristössä!

Ja jos osaisin kuvitella itseni ajamassa ei-kippuratankoista pyörää, luulisin viihtyväni erinomaisen hyvin kmw:n hyvällä tavalla sekäsikiön näköisen pyörän satulassa. Ei sillä että minä sen yksityiskohdista mitään ymmärtäisin tai osaisin ajaa poluilla tai että minulla olisi jalkoja ajaa sinkulamaastoa, se vain on niin kuin jotkut sekarotuiset koirat: mahdottoman mukavan näköinen ja mukava arvailla minkärotuisia sen vanhemmat ovat.

----------


## Köfte

^ Varsin oivallinen vertaus. Seropit ovat useimmiten niitä parhaiten toimivia.

----------


## kmw

^^ oih, olipa nätisti sanottu. Kiitos.

Sekasikiömäisyys  korostuu kun takaISP sai 4cm viillon kylkeensä. Nyt tilalla 41mm Gravdal. Hesalan Keksuspuiston polut on mulle ihan nastakunnossa edelleen. Siellä & täällä on sulia pätkiä, mutta tallotummat polut paksussa jäässä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kesäkuosi:

Kosteiden päivien lenkit, työmatkat yms. ajot hoituvat tässä kuosissa. 35mm marathonit mavicin ksyriumeilla ja uudet curanan alumiiniset lokarit. Tänään on pesupäivä, mutta kuvassa esittäytyy pyörän yleisempi olemus, koska se on kuitenkin ajamista varten.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Asensin reissupyörään modernin Chorus-vaihteiston ja uuden(!) Ultegra-nelikanttikeskiön. Paino on noin 7,2 kg ajovalmiina, BePron ATK-polkimilla.

----------


## LJL

^ Mysteerillistä. Ja erootillista.

----------


## kuovipolku

Juu, saattaisi olla vaarallisen lähellä silkkaa pyöräpornoa ellei olisi niin daideellisesti kuvattu. Ei mua titaanirungot mitenkään hivele enkä oikeastaan tykkää tuon rungon mallistakaan, mutta onhan se hieno toiminnallisilla perusteilla valittu mutta kuitenkin tyylitajun vaatimukset täyttävä kokonaisuus, joka näyttäisi (lähes) yhtä hyvältä myös ruma hailakanvärinen tapetti tai sekalainen kokoelma varastorojua taustanaan.

----------


## VesaP

> Talvella on tullut vähän rakenneltua.



Upeita ja loistavia pyöriä kaikki toki, mutta miksi osien sekamelska? Miksei kaikki Shimppaa tai Campyä tai Sramia vaan jokaista sekaisin? Eikö ole ylläpidon kannalta inhottavaa jos on sen kymmentä eri osasarjaa nurkissa? Tai jopa ihan peruskäytön kannalta kun vaihtajat toimii kuitenkin eritavalla riippuen merkistä? Vai menikö pyörät eri kotitalouksiin kuitenkin ajoon eli ei ole kaikki sun omia?

Mutta joo, toistan, silkkaa pyöräpornoa tuo setti! Ja maantiepornoa vielä!  Sitä pornouden parasta alalajia!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The flying Chocobo

Mikä malli tuossa Nicholaksessa on pohjana? Aika houkuttelevan näköinen mun silmään. Löytysköhän tuolta the pitkänmatkanpyörä...

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kännykkä taisi pistää kuvaan tosiaan HDR:t ja muut syövät. Sori siitä! Malli on Van Nicholas Euros, vuosimallia 2012, silloin toiseksi halvin malli.

----------


## VesaP

> Mikä malli tuossa Nicholaksessa on pohjana? Aika houkuttelevan näköinen mun silmään. Löytysköhän tuolta the pitkänmatkanpyörä...



Mäkin vähän sillä silmällä tuota kuikuilin että kolmet pullotelineet, tavaratelinepaikat, lokasuojapaikat ehkä, Di2:sta jne... Kylä. Lähtis.  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Asensin reissupyörään modernin Chorus-vaihteiston ja uuden(!) Ultegra-nelikanttikeskiön. Paino on noin 7,2 kg ajovalmiina, BePron ATK-polkimilla.



Hiljentykäämme hetkeksi tämän upean pyörän ja kuvan äärellä. Jäätävää. 
Tuo nyppylä tuolla taustalla ei taida olla Malminkartanonhuippu...  :Vink:

----------


## crcm

Nyt on rustiikkinen kuva.

----------


## kuovipolku

Van Nicholasin kuva on minusta kuvana kalenteriin etelänlomakuukaudeksi tai näytön taustakuvaksi sopiva digitalisine manipulaatioineenkin.

Maisema taitaa olla Kanarian teitä enemmän ajaneille tuttu?



Meridan kuva on nyt kuvana huomattavasti parempi kuin aiemmat, mutta en tiedä oliko uuteen kuvaan aihetta kun eroa parin viikon takaiseen ei taida olla kuin siinä että nyt on pyörään saatu toinen pulloteline ja taakse tuommoinen kaksinivelinen lokasuojan virkaa ajava satulatolppaan kiinnitettävä juttu (joka toivottavasti on parempi kuin ne näkemäni jotka joko sojottavat enemmän tai vähemmän sivulle, lerpahtavat hankaamaan rengasta tai pysyvät paikallaan mutta suojaavat yllättävän heikosti).

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> oma cx



Toivoisin uutta kuvaa ilman venttiilihattuja. Itse poistaisin, tai poistinkin vuotta vanhemmasta Meridastani nuo törkyiset teipit vanteista. Lähtevät tosi helposti irti ja koko mustat kiekot ovat paljon hienommat(ja nopeammat).

----------


## -Joonas-

Lisää Meridaa kevääseen.

----------


## fiber

> Asensin reissupyörään modernin Chorus-vaihteiston ja uuden(!) Ultegra-nelikanttikeskiön. Paino on noin 7,2 kg ajovalmiina, BePron ATK-polkimilla.



Pyöräkin bueno, mutta erityisesti kuvauspaikka ja sen valaistus/atmosfääri sytyttävät!

Jostain syystä sun Strava-jäljessä ei näy missä kohdin kuva on otettu. Anna vinkkiä, vaikka kilometrit.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Jostain syystä sun Strava-jäljessä ei näy missä kohdin kuva on otettu. Anna vinkkiä, vaikka kilometrit.



Se on ihan kohdasta 0 km, eli kämpän pihalta. Mallorcalla ollaan siis, ei Kanarialla (kuten joku ylempänä otaksui).

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei sentään otaksunut, oli vaan sellainen lapsus, alkusoinnutus kai kuljetti sormia näppäimistöllä.

Jonaksen Merida on tietenkin aivan älyttömän hieno kontribuutio vuoden kestovitsiin. Pyöräkin on varmasti vallan mainio käyttöcrossari. En kyllä tajua mitä siellä Meridalla on haettu tuolla sinisen sävyllä ja sen yhdistämisellä valkoiseen. Enkä tykkää tapetistakaan...

----------


## Blackborow

Antin Van Nicholas on silkkaa hienoutta.

----------


## JackOja

Joo, harmi vaan kun se yksi nicci kertoi tuolla toisaalla, että titaanirungot hajoaa.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Joo, harmi vaan kun se yksi nicci kertoi tuolla toisaalla, että titaarungot hajoaa.



Ja niin hajoaa hiilikuituisetkin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Ei sentään otaksunut, oli vaan sellainen lapsus, alkusoinnutus kai kuljetti sormia näppäimistöllä.
> 
> Jonaksen Merida on tietenkin aivan älyttömän hieno kontribuutio vuoden kestovitsiin. Pyöräkin on varmasti vallan mainio käyttöcrossari. En kyllä tajua mitä siellä Meridalla on haettu tuolla sinisen sävyllä ja sen yhdistämisellä valkoiseen. Enkä tykkää tapetistakaan...



Selkee suomipyörä. Kansa polkee ja hinnat laskee.. xxl.fi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Köfte

> Antin Van Nicholas on silkkaa hienoutta.



Tuohon ei ole lisättävää.

----------


## Jeesu

> Dr.J fillarit jaksaa aina ihmetyttää. Viellä kun mukana tietynlaisia eksoottisia osia joita ei näy oikeestaan ikinä mm. 3T runko ja Storckin bike aheadin kiekot. Ei halvimmasta, mutta kevyimmästä päästä.
> 
> Jeesun Pegoretti on hieno ja ei varmasti tule toisia vastaan joka kesä. Onko tämä joku basic maalaus missä ei ole itse Darion kädenjälkeä? Väritys on hieman laimeahko mitä normaalisti tottunut netissä näkemään näitä. Pegoretin värikkäät rungot taitaa sit olla noita taiteilijan omia päähänpistoja joila ei varmaan raaski paljoo ajella rapakelillä ja hintaa reippaasti enemmän? Enemmän tietävä saa valistaa.



Olen tuon Pegorettin ostanut käytettynä ja ihan tarkkaa tietoa ei ole värityksestä ja siitä onko itse Darion maalaama. Siinä on teemana Mohammad Ali. Vaakaputkessa on Alin kasvojen kuva ja tutut lauseet "I am the greatests" sekä "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee"

----------


## zipo

Oisko uutta Trumppi juttua?Anyway aurinko paistaa joten hieno keli .Btw.Havaitsin  hiihtoladun vieressä rikkinäisen pyörän aamulenkillä.Laturaivoa vai fiilistelyä?
Saattahan fillari olla vaan tehty huonosta materiaalista tms.Ihan kauheeta....oivoivoi varmaan teki kipiää.Seuraavana joku 6kk nuha vähintään tulossa.
Kävin myös kauhistelemassa huomattavan rumaa betonista homerakennusta.Meinaakohan joku korjata sen verorahoilla?
      Aijoo bongasin myös kangaskattoisen auton ko talon pihalla.Kysyin kuskilta mikäs tollanen auto on?Se sano että ettei tiedä eikä välitä koska se on pöllity.Sillä oli hieno Korkeasaaren apinankarvaturkki,perberiä you know,kuittasi hän lisäkysymykseeni.Jep.Kotimatkallla joku soitti  autostereoista uutta listamusaa,tunnistin hieman vouvaaavan alarekisteriäänien olevan peräisi philipsin c-kasettisoittimesta.Ganstas paradise,Räppiä.
On mullakin rannekello,Leijona.Ostin sen sen paha aavistamatta,No huomenna on kuulustelut vihapuheesta ja rasistisesta asenteesta.
Lisää kahvia,telkkareita,puukoja,limonaatia,jne ......

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Oisko uutta Trumppi juttua?Anyway aurinko paistaa joten hieno keli .Btw.Havaitsin  hiihtoladun vieressä rikkinäisen pyörän aamulenkillä.Laturaivoa vai fiilistelyä?
> Saattahan fillari olla vaan tehty huonosta materiaalista tms.Ihan kauheeta....oivoivoi varmaan teki kipiää.Seuraavana joku 6kk nuha vähintään tulossa.
> Kävin myös kauhistelemassa huomattavan rumaa betonista homerakennusta.Meinaakohan joku korjata sen verorahoilla?
>       Aijoo bongasin myös kangaskattoisen auton ko talon pihalla.Kysyin kuskilta mikäs tollanen auto on?Se sano että ettei tiedä eikä välitä koska se on pöllity.Sillä oli hieno Korkeasaaren apinankarvaturkki,perberiä you know,kuittasi hän lisäkysymykseeni.Jep.Kotimatkallla joku soitti  autostereoista uutta listamusaa,tunnistin hieman vouvaaavan alarekisteriäänien olevan peräisi philipsin c-kasettisoittimesta.Ganstas paradise,Räppiä.
> On mullakin rannekello,Leijona.Ostin sen sen paha aavistamatta,No huomenna on kuulustelut vihapuheesta ja rasistisesta asenteesta.
> Lisää kahvia,telkkareita,puukoja,limonaatia,jne ......



Seko;


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Mun mielestä hyvä kannanotto siihen, että tää foorumi on nykyään ihan kuollut*, paitsi tietenkin kaikenlaisen paskanjauhannan suhteen. Hihitytti ainakin täällä.

*erityisen hälyttävää on läskitopiccien hiljentyminen, ne sentään vilkastuttivat elämää vielä jokunen tovi sitten  :Sekaisin:

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Mun mielestä hyvä kannanotto siihen, että tää foorumi on nykyään ihan kuollut*, paitsi tietenkin kaikenlaisen paskanjauhannan suhteen. Hihitytti ainakin täällä.
> 
> *erityisen hälyttävää on läskitopiccien hiljentyminen, ne sentään vilkastuttivat elämää vielä jokunen tovi sitten



Jauhettavaa riittää, ole hyvä,,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

Malmikasa:

----------


## Ridley Scott



----------


## JohannesP

Kelpaisi tuollainen Paavo, jos saisi vielä kolmossarjalaisena.

----------


## nopsako

Kesän menoihin: 120mm joustava 29" Drössiger ja laskuihin Kona Entourage 26", tuunattuna Fox:n 180mm keulalla ja paremmalla iskarilla.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^Entourage on kyllä linjoiltaan erittäin hyvän näköinen pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Irocci

Valehteleeko mun silmät, kun näyttää molemmissa olevan takajarrulevy isompi kuin edessä?

----------


## nopsako

Molemmissa pitäis olla samankokoiset levyt edessä ja takana, mut kuva kyllä näyttää siltä, että ovat eri paria 

Edit: pakko oli tarkistaa: Drössigerissä molemmat 180mm ja Konassa 203mm

----------


## jcool

Piti laittaa uudet lokarit: sks raceblade pro xl. Eli pikakiinnitys ja ihan ok näköiset ainakin :-) Seuraavana ois päivityksessä tubeless gummit. Schwalbe g-one...

----------


## elmuwelmu

Uusi aeroad tuntuu varsin sähäkältä peliltä

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Canyoni, ei näytä jättävän tovomisen varaa varustelunkaan suhteen.

----------


## Teemu H

Onpa se musta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Pelottavan lähellä täydelllistä batbikea. Jotain epätäydellisyyttä tuohon pitäisi puhtaan estetiikan vuoksi loihtia. Siis muutakin kuin juomapulloihin. Tan wall -renkaat? Värilliset tankonauhat?

PS Millikin lisää mittaa emäputken massiivisuuteen niin se olisi jo parodisen jykevä. Nytkin muistin pohjilta pyllähti esiin Kenny Everettin muinainen "hauska sketsi".

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^^elmun kuva ei näy.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ это не моя проблема. Not my problem. Firefoxilla ja vanhalla Linuxilla näkyy. Mutta ehkä riittääkin kun kuvittelet mielessäsi täysmustan Canyon Aeroadin mustilla aerokiekoilla joista dekaalit on poistettu, sähkövaihteilla ja mustilla kammilla ja tehomittarilla.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kiekoistakin on osattu häivyttää Reynolds teksti totaalisesti. Vaikka tyylillisesti pidänkin Canyonin maantierungoista niin jotenkin laajempaa värivalikoimaa kaipaisin mallistoon.

----------


## elmuwelmu

Hieman kyllä mietin stealthin ja cherry pepperin välillä, jälkimmäistä oli saatavilla joskus niin valitsin sitten tuon.

----------


## Plus

Oli niin kuvauksellinen seinä että piti ottaa kuva...

----------


## EsaJ

Kaipaa pinkkiä tuo musta Cänjöni

----------


## Siemenlinko

Hieno pyörä Plussallakin

----------


## Köfte

> Hieman kyllä mietin stealthin ja cherry pepperin välillä, jälkimmäistä oli saatavilla joskus niin valitsin sitten tuon.



Nyt näkyi Stealthbike! Elmu taitaa olla iso mies?
Pelottavan nopean näköinen kulkine...

----------


## Köfte

> Oli niin kuvauksellinen seinä että piti ottaa kuva...



Miellyttävän oloinen kokonaisuus. Jakkara aiheuttaa kysymyksiä, myöskin haluttavaa sorttia.

----------


## Plus

^ Jakkara on Charge Knife

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Jakkara on Charge Knife



Ilmankos olikin tutun näköinen. Spoon toimittaa luottotuolin
virkaa täällä. Onko noilla muutakin kuin painoeroa?

----------


## Plus

Knife on selkeästi kapeampi

----------


## Köfte

[QUOTE=Plus;2652249]Knife on selkeästi kapeampi[/QUOTE

Kiitos. Pitänee hankkia Veitsi testaukseen Lusikan seuraksi.
Helpostihan nuo vaihtavat omistajaa tarvittaessa. Pojalla on
myöskin Spoon ja rouvalla Ladle.

----------


## Jami2003

> Uusi aeroad tuntuu varsin sähäkältä peliltä



No nyt on häive hävittäjä. Nopean näköinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Hakum

Tuli pyöräytetty suvikumit alle ja myös tankoon tuli uudet kädenpitimet.

----------


## hece

> Malmikasa:



Minunkin XL-kokoinen malmikasa alkaa olla kesää varten valmis:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Komia monstericross pöörä plussalla ✌😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

Tälläkin päässyt jo muutaman lenkin heittämään. Kakkoskiekot tulossa niin saa soratierenkaat myös alle tarvittaessa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kiitos. Pitänee hankkia Veitsi testaukseen Lusikan seuraksi.
> Helpostihan nuo vaihtavat omistajaa tarvittaessa. Pojalla on
> myöskin Spoon ja rouvalla Ladle.



Mulla on nytkin kahdessa pyörässä Spoon ja on ollut jo pidempään. Kokeilin taannoin Knifeä eikä sillä ajamisesta tullut mitään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oli niin kuvauksellinen seinä että piti ottaa kuva...



Tämä oli hieno, jotain tuon kaltaista haluaisin rakennella itsekin.

On se Salosen Nicholaskin komea. Minä tykkään pyöreistä metalliputkista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

> Mulla on nytkin kahdessa pyörässä Spoon ja on ollut jo pidempään. Kokeilin taannoin Knifeä eikä sillä ajamisesta tullut mitään.



Tuo kapeus alkoi myös epäilyttämään. Josko jättäisi toimivan korjaamatta :Hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

> Merida 500 cx 2017



Työmatkapyörä

----------


## crcm

Planet X XLS cyclo 8.6kg (lisää kuvia)

----------


## kauris

Hieno tuo väritys ja kokonaisuus muutoinkin. Keltakylkirenkaat sopivat mainiosti.

----------


## noniinno

> Minunkin XL-kokoinen malmikasa alkaa olla kesää varten valmis:



Ei näy kuva  :Irvistys:

----------


## Siemenlinko

Crcm:n XLS on kyllä hieno! 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Perus Focus Cayo AL 105 2016. Itse ajossa ei vielä testattu mutta  piakkoin. Renkaat vaihdan toisiin, muut muutokset sitten kilometrien  karttuessa tarpeen mukaan. Tärkeintä kuitenkin, että nyt on oikea  koko...

----------


## Kalle H

> Planet X XLS cyclo 8.6kg



Aivan törkeän siis ja kuvatkin on komeet. Tuollaista "hybridiä" kyllä polkisi oikein mieluusti  

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Vaatii vähän viitseliäisyyttä, jos haluaa nähdä minun 4. pyöräni, jolla sanotaan olevan sielu  :Hymy:  .
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212639456559957&set=a.21276189086  58.130794.1191487639&type=3&theater

----------


## kmw

^

*404.* That’s an error.
The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.

----------


## hece

> Ei näy kuva



Välillä ei näy Tapatalkilla, googlen photosiin on linkitetty. Kokeillaas näin.

----------


## Köfte

> Hieno tuo väritys ja kokonaisuus muutoinkin. Keltakylkirenkaat sopivat mainiosti.



Onkohan tämä nyt se autopuolen "german look"? Hieno kokonaisuus kylläkin. Nakit kruunaavat.
Kuvien laadusta *paljon* lisäpisteitä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## crcm

> Onkohan tämä nyt se autopuolen "german look"? Hieno kokonaisuus kylläkin. Nakit kruunaavat.
> Kuvien laadusta *paljon* lisäpisteitä



Itse asiassa tribuutti Belgian Flanderssille. Alaputkesta löytyy leijonakin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

^ No niinpä näkyy olevan, eihän puusilmä huomannut, oli "piilossa" tuolla alla :Hymy:

----------


## N-Man

> Perus Focus Cayo AL 105 2016. Itse ajossa ei vielä testattu mutta  piakkoin. Renkaat vaihdan toisiin, muut muutokset sitten kilometrien  karttuessa tarpeen mukaan. Tärkeintä kuitenkin, että nyt on oikea  koko...



Väritys ja osatkin varsin hauskasti samoilla linjoilla omani kanssa vaikka merkki onkin eri...

----------


## trash-base

Toi giantin tcr oli myös yksi vaihtoehto jos käytettynä olisi hyvä tullut vastaan. Tykkään "muodoista" paljon ja yleensä väritkin hyvät eri vuosimalleissa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Piti nyt 4kk omistuksen jälkeen käydä ensilenkki tuollakin veivaamassa, kun tuli tehtyä silleen tyhmästi, että XXL:n -25% päiviltä moinen varaston seinälle ilmestyi roikkumaan. Tankoa pitänee vähän kääntää, mutta muuten tuntui säädöt osuneen kerralla kohdalleen.

----------


## OneTen

Plussagummi tuli taloon. Takajarruletku vielä nippareilla kiinni putkessa kun arvotuttaa josko tuolle rungolle tekisi jonkinlaisen pintakäsittelyn. Onhan tuo alumiini toisaalta aika secks tuollaisenaan.

Edit: piti ottaa pari kertaa tuelta uusiksi kuvan upottaminen ennen kuin onnistui mobiililaittein

----------


## Taneli79

> Uusi aeroad tuntuu varsin sähäkältä peliltä



Menohaluisen näköinen peli! Ohjaamo vaikuttaa vakiosetuppia pidemmältä. Miten vaihto onnistui? Entä sopiiko tolpan clamp kuitukiskoille? Ja mikä on yleinen tuntuma mukavuudesta / tärinänsuodatuksesta?

----------


## JackOja

> Piti nyt 4kk omistuksen jälkeen käydä ensilenkki tuollakin veivaamassa...



Hyvä se joskus hoitaa. Onko tuo hiilaria?
Kivalta se näyttäis.

----------


## Blackborow

> Hyvä se joskus hoitaa. Onko tuo hiilaria?
> Kivalta se näyttäis.



Onhan se hiilaria juu. Ihan kivalta se tuntuukin.

----------


## Drontal

Kevät tuli lopulta. Kurasuojat ja pitkät housut saa taas jäädä odottamaan syksyä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Piti nyt 4kk omistuksen jälkeen käydä ensilenkki tuollakin veivaamassa, kun tuli tehtyä silleen tyhmästi, että XXL:n -25% päiviltä moinen varaston seinälle ilmestyi roikkumaan. Tankoa pitänee vähän kääntää, mutta muuten tuntui säädöt osuneen kerralla kohdalleen.




Olikos tämä nyt se mukavasti alle kahteen tonniin myyty GG-malli?

Tuo runkomalli takahaarukan yläputkineen on vähän sellainen "uusi klassikko", löytyy BMC:tä, Canyonia, Gir'siä ja ties mitä muita sekä kiinankopioita tietysti - mutta minun silmääni se viehättää suuresti. Muutenkin tuo näyttää kaikin puolin sopusuhtaiselta, mikä ei aina ole ihan itsestäänselvä juttu edes 58-kokoisten pyörien suhteen. Väritys on minusta pikkaisen valju tai ainakin sellainen "bland looking" - mutta omistajaa itseään se voi toki viehättää enemmän kuin jotkin räväkämmät värit ja linjat.

----------


## huotah

> Kevät tuli lopulta. Kurasuojat ja pitkät housut saa taas jäädä odottamaan syksyä.



Missä tämä on kuvattu? Näyttää ihan North York Moors'ilta...

----------


## Blackborow

> Olikos tämä nyt se mukavasti alle kahteen tonniin myyty GG-malli?
> 
> Tuo runkomalli takahaarukan yläputkineen on vähän sellainen "uusi klassikko", löytyy BMC:tä, Canyonia, Gir'siä ja ties mitä muita sekä kiinankopioita tietysti - mutta minun silmääni se viehättää suuresti. Muutenkin tuo näyttää kaikin puolin sopusuhtaiselta, mikä ei aina ole ihan itsestäänselvä juttu edes 58-kokoisten pyörien suhteen. Väritys on minusta pikkaisen valju tai ainakin sellainen "bland looking" - mutta omistajaa itseään se voi toki viehättää enemmän kuin jotkin räväkämmät värit ja linjat.



No oikeastaan mukavasti pikkasen yli tonni viiteensataan tai no GG-mallista tiedä kun täähän tuli 33mm cyclocrossi-renkailla. Värityshän on vähän valju ja siinä SX-mallissa olisi ollut nätimpi väri, mutta kun tällä on tarkoitus maantielläkin ajaa niin halusin kaksi eturatasta ja lisäksi tämä löytyi paikallisesta myymiöstä. SX:n olisi joutunut tilaamaan.

----------


## Leewi

> SX:n olisi joutunut tilaamaan.



Se olisikin ollut katastrofaalista, kun pyörä sai vaivaisen 4 kk:n päästä ensilenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## nopsako

Projekti saatu päätökseen. Meni budjetin ehdoilla ja vielä koeajo suorittamatta.

Voimansiirto: 2x11 shimano 105
Jarrut: shimano 105
Kammet: FSA gossamer
Runkosetti: Kuota Kharma
Kiekot: Campagnolo Zonda
Renkaat: vaihtuu 26mm Spessun S-Workseihin.

----------


## Köfte

Kivan näköinen "vastamulkoinen". Mitä puntari sanoi?

----------


## Kyde

Maastopyöräilijän maantieviritys...

----------


## jaksu

Tsiisös mikä pino avaruudettimia. Onko ennätys?

----------


## Pave

Tuos kuukausi sitten siivoilin vähän tallia ja tuuletin samalla pyöriä...

----------


## Blackborow

> Se olisikin ollut katastrofaalista, kun pyörä sai vaivaisen 4 kk:n päästä ensilenkin



No kävin mää sillä kojolla ennen kuin ostin ja niin eespäin.

----------


## Drontal

> Missä tämä on kuvattu? Näyttää ihan North York Moors'ilta...



Sally Gap Wicklow Mountainsilla, vähän Dublinin eteläpuolella.

----------


## Kyde

> Tsiisös mikä pino avaruudettimia. Onko ennätys?



Ennätys on, tosin korkiampi pino sais vielä olla. Tuoki on nimittäin aivan liian sporttinen ajoasento vanhalle peruspläskille.

E: Tiedä sitten saisiko ajoasennosta "miellyttävämmän" lyhentämällä stemmiä vastaavasti?

----------


## jaksu

> Ennätys on, tosin korkiampi pino sais vielä olla. Tuoki on nimittäin aivan liian sporttinen ajoasento vanhalle peruspläskille.
> 
> E: Tiedä sitten saisiko ajoasennosta "miellyttävämmän" lyhentämällä stemmiä vastaavasti?



Voisitko hieman valottaa mitoitusta että mitä tuossa on haettu. Vai ostitko vain rungon koska se näytti niin kivalta, välittämättä siitä sopiiko se sinulle?

----------


## Kyde

^ Kyseisen rungon ostin juurikin sen vuoksi, koska se näytti niin kivalta. Rungon kokoa valittaessa ilmoitin valmistajalle oman pituuteni sekä inseamin pituuden. Tämän perusteella valmistaja ilmoitti minulle sopivan runkokoon, jonka tilasin. Stemmin pituudeksi "speksasin" 110mm. Mitään kokemusta oikeasta pituudesta minulla ei ole. Muistaakseni tuon mitan sain kaivettua jostain artikkelista, jossa ajoasentoa speksattiin. Spacereita sen vuoksi läjä, koska halusin mahdollisimman rennon / pystyn ajoasennon. Tällä hetkellä tosiaan 35 ajettua kilometriä, joten kokemusta ei maantieajosta ole laisinkaan.

----------


## nopsako

> Kivan näköinen "vastamulkoinen". Mitä puntari sanoi?



Jos tämä oli mulle, niin 7,80kg polkimilla. Ei mikään höyhen.

----------


## nopsako

> Tuos kuukausi sitten siivoilin vähän tallia ja tuuletin samalla pyöriä...



Mä saan aina kuulla, ja varmaan 90% palstalaisista, että miten sulla voi olla noin monta pyörää.. meillä on vaan 10(mulla 6 ja rvalla 4).. tuossa on yhden pienen pyöräkaupan verran

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Mä saan aina kuulla, ja varmaan 90% palstalaisista, että miten sulla voi olla noin monta pyörää.. meillä on vaan 10(mulla 6 ja rvalla 4).. tuossa on yhden pienen pyöräkaupan verran



On siinä romua. Toivottavasti on nyt riittävästi.
Itse en jaksais tuollaista arsenaalia pitää hyvässä kunnossa jos niillä kaikilla halutaan ajaakin. Toki jos ajatus on että aina ostetaan uus tilalle kun korjausta&huoltoa alkaa vaatimaan, ja vanhaa ei haluta hävittää niin noinhan siinä käy..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## nopsako

> On siinä romua. Toivottavasti on nyt riittävästi.
> Itse en jaksais tuollaista arsenaalia pitää hyvässä kunnossa jos niillä kaikilla halutaan ajaakin. Toki jos ajatus on että aina ostetaan uus tilalle kun korjausta&huoltoa alkaa vaatimaan, ja vanhaa ei haluta hävittää niin noinhan siinä käy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hitto! Pyörät on vaan hienosti aseteltu, sillä eihän tossa oo kuin 12pyörää 

Itseasiassa joka keliin ja tilanteeseen just sopivasti, sillä vaikuttaa, että tuossa on kahden ihmisen kamat?

----------


## Pave

> Mä saan aina kuulla, ja varmaan 90% palstalaisista, että miten sulla voi olla noin monta pyörää.. meillä on vaan 10(mulla 6 ja rvalla 4).. tuossa on yhden pienen pyöräkaupan verran



Joskus tullut vitsailtua, että pyöräkaupan kyltti pois niiltä puljuilta, joista löytyy vähemmän kalustoa kuin omasta tallista, eivät sitä ansaitse... ;D

----------


## paaton

Malagasta löytyi halvalla kuituinen focus cayo. Harmillisesti vain tylsän mustaa oli jäljellä M-koossa. Sini-valkoinen olisi ollut paljon komeampi. Mitään kuvattavaahan tuossa ei ole, joten antaa pyörän olla tuolla puskassa  :Hymy:

----------


## thunder

White trash ensilenkillä. 

Lähetetty minun MotoG3 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

No nyt on oikeaa asennetta! 

Keveähköjen irtolokareiden ja jykevähkön tavaratelineen ristiriita on herkullinen. Ja onhan se makean näköistä kun isoin takaratas näyttää isommalta kuin eturatas - ja taitaa faktisestikin olla isompi kuin jarrulevy! Mutta niin vain sillä ajetaan eikä mietitä turhia!

----------


## Force 82

Lisää Planet äksiä. XLS rungon ympärille alunperin piti rakentua sähköfillari, mutta onneksi se projekti lopulta haudattiin.

----------


## thunder

> No nyt on oikeaa asennetta! 
> 
> Keveähköjen irtolokareiden ja jykevähkön tavaratelineen ristiriita on herkullinen. Ja onhan se makean näköistä kun isoin takaratas näyttää isommalta kuin eturatas - ja taitaa faktisestikin olla isompi kuin jarrulevy! Mutta niin vain sillä ajetaan eikä mietitä turhia!



Lokarit ja Biltsun tarakka nyt vain sattuivat olemaan varastossa vailla käyttöä. Lokarit jää käyttöön, mutta tarakka vaihtuu Tubus Fly malliin.

----------


## crcm

> Lisää Planet äksiä. XLS rungon ympärille alunperin piti rakentua sähköfillari, mutta onneksi se projekti lopulta haudattiin.



Googlen kuvista suoralinkkaaminen ei onnistu, eli kuva ei näy.

----------


## crcm

Muovi Stereo kotiutui. Pikkusen on vielä tuunaamista.

----------


## Highlander

Tänä keväänä päätin tulla kaapista ulos :Sarkastinen:  7,80 € kilikalia...pohjalla 8 v vanha Paddy Wagon. Huutaa vielä pinkkiä tankoteippiä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## LJL

^ Yllättävän vähän gäy ja pirtsakka noin niinkuin pinkiksi. Arvostan

----------


## Kyde

^^ No mutta pinkkihän onki nykyään uusi oranssi eli vanha musta eli... No kuitenki äärimmäisen nopee!

----------


## eki_boomer

Pivot MACH429SL, Enve, 9Point8, Wolftooth, SRAM, Pike yms...

----------


## Odottakaa

> Pivot MACH429SL, Enve, 9Point8, Wolftooth, SRAM, Pike yms...



Muchos Nachos ja iso peukku!

----------


## kmw

... ja vielä hieno kuvakin. Ripsektit, peukalot jne.

----------


## The flying Chocobo

> Tänä keväänä päätin tulla kaapista ulos 7,80 € kilikalia...pohjalla 8 v vanha Paddy Wagon. Huutaa vielä pinkkiä tankoteippiä



Tämä on miehekäs. Hieno. Ainakin Maxxisilta löytyy renkaat, joissa on pinkkiä. Pitäisi varmaan joskun kaivaa oma vanha Rossini ja laittaa taas ajokuntoon. Väri aika lailla yhtä hieno. Lapset ei suostu lähtemään mukaan jos sillä ajelen (se siitä nuoremman polven avarakatseisuudesta).

----------


## ilmora

^ Yleensä en pinkistä välitä, mutta tuo on kyllä aika herkullisen näköinen. Onhan Italian ympäriajossakin roosapaita?

----------


## PatilZ

No on miehekäs kulkine Highlanderilla. Toukokuun ajoihin vielä tosiaan nettikaupasta maglia rosa -ajopaitaa yms. teeman kampetta.

----------


## Ekke

Tämmöinen saapui eilen ekaksi maantiepyöräksi. Ei taida ihan olla vielä säädöissä, sen verran lunta ja tiet jäässä että pitää hetki vielä malttaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

^ Mulla lähtee kolmas kesä maantiepyörän kanssa ja vieläkin säädöt hakee paikkaansa, tosin muutokset aika pieniä nykyään. 😄

----------


## VitaliT

pikkasen laihtunut fatso

----------


## kmw

Mistä kohdasta Vitalin Niksu laihtui? Foorumin hienoin läski kummiskii, noiniinq imho.

----------


## VitaliT

> Mistä kohdasta Vitalin Niksu laihtui?



  no kun se laihtui 26x4”sta kesä kuntoon 27,5x3,25". kylä nuo cruxit on törkeän kokoiset (:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Foorumin hienoin läski.



Samaa mieltä tästä.

----------


## abiotic

Hieman on tälle kaudelle tullut pyörää päiviteltyä. Ainakin vanteet, jarrut ja ketjunohjuri ovat vaihtuneet edellisestä kuvasta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> pikkasen laihtunut fatso
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/J5PdE5x.jpg



Hienosta muuttui vielä hienommaksi ja tuo keulan maalaus myös.

----------


## VitaliT

> Hienosta muuttui vielä hienommaksi ja tuo keulan maalaus myös.



  oli jo pitkän aika plussa mielessä, ja kyllä se toimi.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> pikkasen laihtunut fatso



Lainattu tarkoituksella kuva uudelleen, mahtava peli!

----------


## Grandi66

Trek 520, 105 osasarja, jarrut shimanon vaijerivetoiset, etukiekko sp-dynamonapa mavicin kehä, taka novatecin napa mavicin kehä, tolppa bontrager xxx race lite, satula gilbert, kammet lainassa Emondasta wattipolkimilla. 50/36-36-11 välitys. Yllättävän hyvin toimii.

Lähetetty minun K6000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sontwo

Stumppi kesäkuntoon. Painoa lähti 1,3kg kun vaihto Fat Freddiet Rocket Roneihin. Tuntuu aivan eri pyörältä taas.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Pivot MACH429SL, Enve, 9Point8, Wolftooth, SRAM, Pike yms...



.
Itse en pidä juuri minään, kun ei ole edes uuden sukupolven Pikea Charger 2 vaimentimella. (Sarkasmia)

----------


## FreeZ

Uusi Niner alkaa olla ajokuntoinen, nyt jo kuraisena pääsiäisulkoilulla.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tuo Nineri pisti googlettamaan, onpa oikein mukavan näköinen ja näköjään vanhempikin malli olis kestänyt aikaa hyvin, vaikka kulmat on varmaan tuosta muuttuneet.
https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/21/first-look-carbon-fiber-niner-jet-9-rdo-full-suspension-29er/

----------


## S.S

> pikkasen laihtunut fatso



Olen aina ihaillut Vitalin Nicolaita, eikä tämäkään kokoonpano jätä kylmäksi!

Itse en ole koskaan päässyt paksukaisella fiiliksiin sulan maan aikaan, minkä takia paksukainen toimittanut vain talvipyörän virkaa ja ajot hoitunu 29:llä. Olisiko tässä ratkaisu ongelmiin, niin saisi myös kesäkaudelle pyörän hyötykäyttöön? Kerrotko vähän tarkempia tietoja kiekoista, mitkä ovat, leveys?

----------


## VitaliT

> Kerrotko vähän tarkempia tietoja kiekoista, mitkä ovat, leveys?



  kehät Light Bicycle AM740 46/40mm levyiset, navat onyx :Nolous:  kasaus Hi5.
  kumit italiasta https://www.ciclosportmarket.it/prodotto/copertone-pieghevole-bicicletta-mtb-275-plus-duro-crux-275-x-325/

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eka lenkki tänään uudella crossarilla.

----------


## NikHa

"pikkasen laihtunut fatso" 

Miten VitaliT:n kela on pelittäny?

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

> "pikkasen laihtunut fatso" 
> 
> Miten kela on pelittäny?



  ihan hyvin, talvellakaan ei olut mitään ongelmia kun siellä ei o kun liuku silikonit ja ilma. sillä on ihme IIAS (Intelligent Integrated Adaptive Suspension) viritys, ”automaatti” vaimennuksen säätö ja toinen jalka on tyhjä.

  pari minusta: huolto vain valmistajan pajalla sine tänne 2 viikkoa ja USD haarukoiden heikko kierto jäykkyys.

----------


## duris

Cervelo sai täksi kesäksi uudet kammet wattimittarilla ja uudet kietkot.

----------


## mkpaa

Kuva takakiekosta pitkänä perjantaina. Kuten kuvasta näkyy niin siinä on 1,5 mm Dtswiss revolutionit kerännyt vähän läskiä ympärilleen.

https://twitter.com/mkpaa/status/852630115813122048

----------


## litku

Oi tule syksy kultainen..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bässi

Kesämoodi, taakse ehkä 4.4" JJ vielä

----------


## Tank Driver

Näitten kanssa pitäis yrittää elää.

----------


## Blackborow

Varmaan rankkaa.

----------


## Bässi

Minäki joskus kattelin Salamantereita sillai. Teetitkö tuon vai löytykö jostain valmiina? On se upee tuossa alemmassa kuvassa ainakin .

----------


## Tank Driver

Teetin. Aika talkoot oli, mutta lopputulos on oikein oiva.

----------


## tinke77

On kiva puupino kyllä.

----------


## fiber

> Oi tule syksy kultainen..



Huh, mitkä ovat välitykset?

----------


## litku

> Huh, mitkä ovat välitykset?



42/10-42  Vaatii hieman säätöä kunhan tässä ensikiima laskeutuu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä viimeisin projekti, eli Norco Indie 3 hybridiin vaihdoin kilpuritangon. Eli onkos tuo nyt sellainen monsteri-crossari?  Ei taida vielä noilla renkailla mennä vielä siihen luokkaan, 45 mm on levein mitä tuohon turvallisesti mahtuu...

----------


## oil

Retki-trekki sai kevään kunniaksi uuden ohjaustangon & tankonauhan. Mukavalta tuntui testilenkin perusteella!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oil

> Tässä viimeisin projekti, eli Norco Indie 3 hybridiin vaihdoin kilpuritangon. Eli onkos tuo nyt sellainen monsteri-crossari?  Ei taida vielä noilla renkailla mennä vielä siihen luokkaan, 45 mm on levein mitä tuohon turvallisesti mahtuu...



Tyylikäs kulkine!
Mihin olet vaihtajanvivut jemmannut, enkö vain erota ..?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Etuvaihtajan vipua ei ole ollenkaan. Vaihtaja on vain ohjurina. Takavipu on LVI putkikannakeella kiinni tangossa stemmin vieressä. Ruma keksintö mutta toimiva.   :Hymy:

----------


## Vekavi

> Eka lenkki tänään uudella crossarilla.



Hieno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vilaho

Cube Stereo 150 HPA SL 2017

----------


## FreeZ

Toinenkin Niner pääsi ulkoilemaan kesäkunnossa.

----------


## VitaliT

^ anteeksi tyhmä kysymys, muta mitä roiku keskiön alla?
   Onko se joku suoja?

----------


## stumpe

^Voisin arvata että suojaa alinta linkkua esteiden ylityksissä jos ei bunnyhoppi ihan onnaa. Tuota Ninerin linkustoratkaisua ihmetellään aina jenkkifoorumeilla, siis juuri tuota alimman linkun paikkaa.

----------


## Blackborow

Millainen keulakulma tuossa on? Näyttää melkoisen jyrkältä..

----------


## pööräilijä

Uusi Merida tuli tilattua ja viime viikolla saapui. Pari lenkkiä takana, tykkään  :Hymy: 

Kevätspekseissä nyt ja kesän lähestyessä jotain muuta. Röhmyrengas on hyvä pidon suhteen, mutta varsin painava.

----------


## CamoN

Kehitys kehittyy. Neljä vuotta sitten tuo XX1 Eaglen takapakan halkaisija olisi saanut 29":ssäkin purskamahtamaan nauruun, mutta nykyisellään se näyttää pelkästään fiksulta. RS-1:stä en ole niin varma, mutta sopii sekin kokonaisuuteen ulkonäöllisesti varsin hyvin.

----------


## Laerppi



----------


## Kyde

^ Mikäs droppitanko tuossa on? Näyttää mukavalta tangolta geometrian puolesta.

----------


## Laerppi

> ^ Mikäs droppitanko tuossa on? Näyttää mukavalta tangolta geometrian puolesta.



http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBSEZET...alloy-road-bar

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kehitys kehittyy. Neljä vuotta sitten tuo XX1 Eaglen takapakan halkaisija olisi saanut 29":ssäkin purskamahtamaan nauruun, mutta nykyisellään se näyttää pelkästään fiksulta. RS-1:stä en ole niin varma, mutta sopii sekin kokonaisuuteen ulkonäöllisesti varsin hyvin.



Kyllä tuo on hilpeyttä herättänyt lenkeillä ja itsekin vähän hörähdin, kun mikropizza on tuota pienempi  :Vink:  Mutta hyvä se on. RS-1 saanee kevään aikana päivityksen ja kiekot pitäisi keksiä.

----------


## Kalle H

> Aina miettinyt mikä tuo pienen pieni nyssykkä satulan takana on. Mihin mahtuu jopa monitoimityökalu.



Tarkoitat varmaan satulalaukkua? Niitä on tosiaan saatavilla erikokoisia eri käyttötarkoituksiin.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyde

> Aina miettinyt mikä tuo pienen pieni nyssykkä satulan takana on. Mihin mahtuu jopa monitoimityökalu.



Kyllähän tuon kokoseen "nyssäkkään" menee jo kaikki mitä lyhyimmille breveteille tarvii. Pari vararengasta, pumppu ja muutama kapseli, multitool, ketkunkatkaisija, varalenkki ketjuun...

----------


## TheMiklu

> 



Tulin vain sanomaan, että olen omasta London Roadista tykänny aivan valtavasti.

----------


## wanhus

Wigglen kiinakuitua sekoitettuna Soraan, tämän pitäisi varmaan räjähtää yli 30km/h vauhdissa  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

> Wigglen kiinakuitua sekoitettuna Soraan, tämän pitäisi varmaan räjähtää yli 30km/h vauhdissa



No tuohon on helppo ratkaisu. Rullailet vain 29km/h ja nautit pyöräilystä ja suomalaisesta maalaismaisemasta. :Hymy:

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Wigglen kiinakuitua sekoitettuna Soraan, tämän pitäisi varmaan räjähtää yli 30km/h vauhdissa



Jos haluat lenkeillä rentoutua niin älä ajattele halpaa kiinarunkoa ja ylinopeutta, Ja jos hajoamista tapahtuu ylinopeuden takia niin rahalla saa ainakin uusia runkoja. Näinhän se markkinatalous toimii. Kaikki tämä säästäminen tosin omalla vastuulla..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## wanhus

^ Viime kesänä sillä on sooloiltu 38,7km/h 30km tempo, mennen tullen 36km/h 60km matka ja satku 33,9km/h, olisi kai se jo räjähtänyt jos olisi räjähtääkseen. Tai tiedä sitten, voihan siinä olla pitkä sytytyslanka kun rungolle antoivat viiden vuoden takuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> ^ Viime kesänä sillä on sooloiltu 38,7km/h 30km tempo, mennen tullen 36km/h 60km matka ja satku 33,9km/h, olisi kai se jo räjähtänyt jos olisi räjähtääkseen. Tai tiedä sitten, voihan siinä olla pitkä sytytyslanka kun rungolle antoivat viiden vuoden takuun



Epäilyttävän hyvin tuntuu kulkevan..
Liekkö savolainen polkemassa ja uskois puolet vai meneekö mittausvirheen piikkiin..

Itse oon tullut siihen lopputulokseen että Ainakaan minulla ei oo varaa ostella kiinakiituja kokeiltavaksi. Jos hajoaa niin ei oo kivaa ja jos hajoaa niin rahoja ei saa takaisin ja uutta tuskin haluaa edes puoleen hintaan.. pysyn siis merkkirungoissa, ja joo tiedetään että kiinakuituja nekin on 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## wanhus

^ Ehkä se on jo rikki, liian liukas  :Vink:  . . mutta on ne ihan GPS:ään ajettu. Vähän jäi kaivelemaan kun kovakuntoiset ajeli jo vuosikymmeniä sitten kärrypoluilla 40km/h, emmää vaan pysty, edes sivumyötäiseen. Varmaan tuolla päätien kupeessa menisi helpommin, täällä maaseudulla kun ei ohittajia välttämättä näe ainoatakaan koko PK-lenkillä (60-70km) ja asfalttikin on jäänyt sinne vuosikymmenien takaiseen kuntoon. Itsellä alkaa yli-ikä ja paino olla monien muiden tapaan ongelma, että jos ei se 40km/h mene tänä vuonna rikki, tuskin se rikki menee ikinä - ainakaan maantiepyörällä. Mutta sittenhän sitä voi hommata TT-pyörän ja vielä isommat luulot  :Vink: 

Vähänhän ne nettigurut epäilivät, että olisivat Ridleyn runkoja nuo. Tiedä sitten. Leppoisan löysä perästä (LETKU!  :Leveä hymy: ) ja endurance geo, kiva sillä on kesäisin ajella kun 8kg matkapyörää kevyempi ja GP4000:t rullaa selvästi marathoneja paremmin. Ainoa syy kiinakuidulle oli ajomukavuus, nykyaikaiset teräspyörät kun rakennetaan vaatimusten mukaisesti liian jäykiksi ilman lastia ja jopa 40c marathoneilla tuli tien tärinä läpi. En oikeasti odottanut, että nuo lentävät tuolla tavalla, enintään 1-3km/h oli tarkoitus saada lisää. Todellisuudessa tuo on 3-9km/h nopeampi kaikkialla  :Hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Näiden kuvien välissä on tasan kolme vuotta. Tallukka myytiin ja sitten 2,5 vuotta täysjäykkää läskeilyä. Nyt sitten taas joustellaan välillä, läskistä en kyllä luovu. Molempi parempi. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crcm

Muovi Stereo betonistudiossa. Absolute Blackin ovaali tuli 2x:n tilalle.

----------


## FreeZ

> Millainen keulakulma tuossa on? Näyttää melkoisen jyrkältä..



Tuolla keulalla varmaankin jotain 69,5 ja tällä toisella pidemmällä keulalla asettuu n. 68-68,5. Angle settiä olen miettinyt, mutta en ole ihan varma onko sille oikeasti tarvetta. Kiekot vaihtuu vielä 650b+ moodiin, joten ajellaan hetki ja mietitään sitten.

----------


## miku80

Uusi crossari ensilennolla..

----------


## raparipo

Yksi kuva talvella kasatusta Genesis CdF Titaniumista


Ultegra osasarja, Zipp Service Course SL putkiosat + tankonauha, Selle Italia SLR satula, Jagwire vaijerit ja kuoret, TRP Spyre jarrut, Ashima jarrulevyt, Cosine kiekot, Conti 4Season 28mm kumit, XT polkimet, titaaniset pullotelineet. Tällä paketilla painoa 9,12kg.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> ^ Ehkä se on jo rikki, liian liukas  . . mutta on ne ihan GPS:ään ajettu. Vähän jäi kaivelemaan kun kovakuntoiset ajeli jo vuosikymmeniä sitten kärrypoluilla 40km/h, emmää vaan pysty, edes sivumyötäiseen. Varmaan tuolla päätien kupeessa menisi helpommin, täällä maaseudulla kun ei ohittajia välttämättä näe ainoatakaan koko PK-lenkillä (60-70km) ja asfalttikin on jäänyt sinne vuosikymmenien takaiseen kuntoon. Itsellä alkaa yli-ikä ja paino olla monien muiden tapaan ongelma, että jos ei se 40km/h mene tänä vuonna rikki, tuskin se rikki menee ikinä - ainakaan maantiepyörällä. Mutta sittenhän sitä voi hommata TT-pyörän ja vielä isommat luulot 
> 
> Vähänhän ne nettigurut epäilivät, että olisivat Ridleyn runkoja nuo. Tiedä sitten. Leppoisan löysä perästä (LETKU! ) ja endurance geo, kiva sillä on kesäisin ajella kun 8kg matkapyörää kevyempi ja GP4000:t rullaa selvästi marathoneja paremmin. Ainoa syy kiinakuidulle oli ajomukavuus, nykyaikaiset teräspyörät kun rakennetaan vaatimusten mukaisesti liian jäykiksi ilman lastia ja jopa 40c marathoneilla tuli tien tärinä läpi. En oikeasti odottanut, että nuo lentävät tuolla tavalla, enintään 1-3km/h oli tarkoitus saada lisää. Todellisuudessa tuo on 3-9km/h nopeampi kaikkialla



Itse kuulun noihin entisaikojen kovakuntoisiin.
Oi aikoja jolloin pyörät oli rautaa ja miehet kunnossa, toisin kuin tänään. Hiilikuitu pyörä on vasn tehnyt laiskaksi ja nykyisin lähden lenkeiltä hakemaan rentoa hyvää fiilistä. Malmikasa aikoina tavoitteeena oli enemmänkin kivun ja kehityksen maksimointi.

Oma Pb on parisataa kilsaa yli 40 keskarilla aikoinaan mutta se oli hyvässä etelätuulessa ajettu eikä tulos kelpaa muuhun kuin täällä pröystäilyyn.. Täällä kun saa esittää epävirallisia tuloksia kelidopingin kanssa.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> Uusi crossari ensilennolla...



Specialized CruX Elite X1. Ovathan ne vähän eri luokissa (ja hintaluokissa) mutta ehdottomasti katselisin tätä (ja halkopinoa) vuoden kuvatuimpana pyöränä ennemmin kuin Meridaa (ja tapettia).

Tässäkin näyttäisi olevan se uusi jännä punainen joka valon suunnasta riippuen on milloin punaisempaa, milloin oranssimpaa. Neonvihreää on juuri sopiva määrä (johon kestäisi vielä lisätä XXL:n juomapullon verran). Voin uskoa että tuottaa omistajalleen mielihyvää jo ulkonäöllisesti, ajo-ominaisuuksista puhumattakaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kyllä huomaa, että kesä tulossa ku toinen toistaan komijampia pyöriä kuvissa. Ja osa kuvistaki hienoja!  :Leveä hymy: 
Titsku Croix de Fer on kyllä upeemagee!

----------


## -Joonas-

> Specialized CruX Elite X1. Ovathan ne vähän eri luokissa (ja hintaluokissa) mutta ehdottomasti katselisin tätä (ja halkopinoa) vuoden kuvatuimpana pyöränä ennemmin kuin Meridaa (ja tapettia).
> 
> Tässäkin näyttäisi olevan se uusi jännä punainen joka valon suunnasta riippuen on milloin punaisempaa, milloin oranssimpaa. Neonvihreää on juuri sopiva määrä (johon kestäisi vielä lisätä XXL:n juomapullon verran). Voin uskoa että tuottaa omistajalleen mielihyvää jo ulkonäöllisesti, ajo-ominaisuuksista puhumattakaan.




Kuoviopolku voisi yrittää erottaa heijastuksen, tapetista.

----------


## Greycap

> Specialized CruX Elite X1.



Ja vertailun vuoksi puolta halvempi karvalakkiversio. Moni asia on vielä vaiheessa, ei vähiten tuo stemmi tai nuo ikivanhat maasturin ylijäämäpolkimet.

----------


## PK1

Domane sai wattimittarin ja kakkoskiekot nappularenkain.
Hauskuuskerroin kasvoi heti moninkertaiseksi asfalttihomosteluun verrattuna  :Hymy:

----------


## jopolla

_
Focus Sam C Pro -16_

Pistetäänpä tänne nyt omaa joukon jatkoksi, kun sai aamulla vielä lumetkin kuvaan mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

> Domane sai wattimittarin ja kakkoskiekot nappularenkain.



G-Oneja olen itsekin pohtinut crossariin. Millainen on ensituntuma?

----------


## ilmora

> Uusi crossari ensilennolla..



Yleensä en Spessun pyörille lämpene, mutta nuo Cruxit jotenkin vain toimii. Etenkin väritys on aina kohdillaan. Saa nähdä mihin retkahdan sitten kun crossarin vaihto on ajankohtaista...

----------


## paaton

> Uusi crossari ensilennolla..



Onhan komea väritys.

----------


## PK1

> G-Oneja olen itsekin pohtinut crossariin. Millainen on ensituntuma?



Ensituntuma on että hyvät. Rullaa hyvin asfaltilla, ja pitää hyvin soralla.

----------


## ilmora

> Ensituntuma on että hyvät. Rullaa hyvin asfaltilla, ja pitää hyvin soralla.



Just sitä kaipaisinkin, kun isommat nappulat kismittää asvalttisiirtymillä. Kunhan vaan eivät kulu liian herkästi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laroute

Eipä näytä onnistuvan minulta kuvan liittäminen. Täysin kädetön näissä hommissa.

----------


## Köfte

^ Äläs nyt, tuolla UKK-osastolla on hyvät ohjeet.
Jopa minäkin suoriuduin. Tuuppaa se kuvasi vaikka
_http://pic.useful.fi/_  On osoittautunut toimivaksi.

----------


## Laroute

No, kävipäs tuo liittäminen helposti. Tässä meikäläisen "Häivealus". Kun on persjalkainen ja pitkäselkäinen, niin joutuu hieman kikkailemaan rungon koon ja ohjainkannattimen kanssa, jotta saa mieleisen sporttisen asennon. 6840 grammaa, sisältäen ass saverin ja kännykkätelineen. Eli, kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa.

----------


## Köfte

^ No onnistuihan se :Sarkastinen:  Oli pakko avustaa etukäteishehkutuksen perusteella.
Omintakeinen geo kieltämättä, mutta pelottavan nopean näköinen.

----------


## Kirsu

Ihan on unohtunut laittaa tämä uusi fillari... Sittemmin pulloteline vaihtunut väreihin sopivaksi, se sitten ehkä kesäkuvassa jossa kesä tänne pohjoiseen joskus tulee

Kirsu


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Kesään on hyvä valmistautua säätämällä maantiepyörää lumisateessa...
Paino tasan kasi kaikkineensa ripusteltuna nykypäivän tekniikkaan verrattuna vintageen runkoon.

----------


## Köfte

Samat kelit täälläkin, haaveillaan paremmasta.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> No, kävipäs tuo liittäminen helposti. Tässä meikäläisen "Häivealus". Kun on persjalkainen ja pitkäselkäinen, niin joutuu hieman kikkailemaan rungon koon ja ohjainkannattimen kanssa, jotta saa mieleisen sporttisen asennon. 6840 grammaa, sisältäen ass saverin ja kännykkätelineen. Eli, kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa.



Kyllä tuolla lenkit varmaan ajaa mutta ei nyt mikään kaunotar..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Tangonpäätupit olis hyvä olla.

----------


## zenix

> No, kävipäs tuo liittäminen helposti. Tässä meikäläisen "Häivealus". Kun on persjalkainen ja pitkäselkäinen, niin joutuu hieman kikkailemaan rungon koon ja ohjainkannattimen kanssa, jotta saa mieleisen sporttisen asennon. 6840 grammaa, sisältäen ass saverin ja kännykkätelineen. Eli, kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa.



Nonyt! Munat olisi mulla puutuneena kaksi viikkoa tuolla ajamisen jälkeen. Kuinka pitkiä lenkkejä tuolla pystyt tekemään ilman selkä-/munavaivoja?

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Nonyt! Munat olisi mulla puutuneena kaksi viikkoa tuolla ajamisen jälkeen. Kuinka pitkiä lenkkejä tuolla pystyt tekemään ilman selkä-/munavaivoja?



Onneksi toi ei ole tandem niin päästään yhdellä puutuneella.'

Ja mikäs siinä jos kuski on siihen mieleisen sporttiasennon saanut säädettyä. Meitä on moneksi ja toisilla iso varustus haittaa harrastuksia.. oliko toi ass saver mihin käyttöön?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paskalokki

Varmaan suojaamaan persettä siltä, ettei kiimaiset pyöräilijänaiset kopeloi hanuria ajaessa kun viilettä tuollaisella seksiwauvehkeellä menemään.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Ennen oli šelkä notkea ja alapää jäykkä, nykyisin se on toisinpäin ja noin sporttinen ajoasento ei oikein iske ytimeen vaikka olisi ass saver välissä.

Yöt menee muutenkin tuttujen nimiä muistellessa ja kusella juosten. Että tervetuloa vaan ikä ja vanhuus..




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JWH

Pojalle kasattiin vanhan 22" tilalle uus 26". Fillarointi alkoi kummasti kiinnostamaan  

Lähetetty minun PE-TL10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MacKonte

Rakentelin vuoden 1980 Kulkurista työmatkasinkulan cyclocross-henkeen. Tekniikka on kokonaan huollettu, kahvat uutta Shimano 105 ja lokasuojat SKS Commuter. Välityksenä työmatka-ajoon sopiva 42/21. Vanhalle fillarille uusi elämä  :Hymy: 

https://dgtzuqphqg23d.cloudfront.net...-2048x2048.jpg

----------


## jarit

Tämä kokonaisuus on ollut testi ajoissa, mutta ei ole vielä täysin valmis & säädöissä. Näppi & perstuntuma sanoivat että se on vanhaa Madonea hieman painavampi ja tottahan se olikin, +200g on tullut massaa kun runkokoko on kasvanut Madone 54cm => Domane SLR 56cm. Vaaka näytti nyt 7,5kg. 

Setämies pyörälle tuo vaikuttaa. Helppo ja hauska ajaa, mutta korkea etupää johtaa siihen että yli 95% kilometreistä tulee ajettua on alakahvoilta.  Olen pitkä jalkainen 87/180, vaikkakin kuvassa satula on vielä varsin alhaalla. Röpö asfaltti ja routavauriot eivät tunnu sormissa ja takapuolessa tuolla rungolla.

----------


## raparipo

Tuli myös rakenneltua Salsa kaikenlaiseen yleiskäyttöön.


Salsa Vaya runkosetti, Sram Rival kammet ja keskiö, Tiagra 4600 osasarja, Shimano CX77 jarrut, Alpkit Love Mud putkiosat, Alexrims kiekot, Conti Cyclocross Speed renkaat, Selle Italia SLR satula, Racktime etutarakka ja Bilteman lokarit

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> No, kävipäs tuo liittäminen helposti. Tässä meikäläisen "Häivealus". Kun on persjalkainen ja pitkäselkäinen, niin joutuu hieman kikkailemaan rungon koon ja ohjainkannattimen kanssa, jotta saa mieleisen sporttisen asennon. 6840 grammaa, sisältäen ass saverin ja kännykkätelineen. Eli, kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa.



Tällä jos vedät 2-300km lenkin niin kova äijä oot.
Sanotaanko että munatonta touhuu..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Keskinopeusmies, saisko vielä viidennen munapostauksen samasta pyörästä? Antaa kuskin ajaa jos tuohon ajoasentoon venyy. Tai jätä ainakin se kuvanlainaaminen pois.

----------


## CamoN

On se mahtavaa, kun foorumilta löytyy rajattomista ammattitaitoa polkupyörän ajoasennon opastukseen. Usein miten ei tarvitse edes nähdä ihmistä, pelkkä vähän hassulla polttovälillä ja kamera hieman kallellaan otettu pyöräkuva riittää ankaraan kritiikkiin.

Alla olevassa pyörässä on vain yksi vika. Se alkaa pikku hiljaa vaikuttaa valmiilta. Zipp 404:ää tai 808:aa voisi vielä harkita etukiekoksi, mutta noin muuten vaikuttaa tällä hetkellä erittäin hyvältä ja erittäin *sopivalta* peliltä. Ja sehän tarkoittaa, että ennen pitkää mielenkiinto siirtyy johonkin aivan muuhun ja tämä jää kattokoukkuun.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> On se mahtavaa, kun foorumilta löytyy rajattomista ammattitaitoa polkupyörän ajoasennon opastukseen. Usein miten ei tarvitse edes nähdä ihmistä, pelkkä vähän hassulla polttovälillä ja kamera hieman kallellaan otettu pyöräkuva riittää ankaraan kritiikkiin.
> 
> Alla olevassa pyörässä on vain yksi vika. Se alkaa pikku hiljaa vaikuttaa valmiilta. Zipp 404:ää tai 808:aa voisi vielä harkita etukiekoksi, mutta noin muuten vaikuttaa tällä hetkellä erittäin hyvältä ja erittäin *sopivalta* peliltä. Ja sehän tarkoittaa, että ennen pitkää mielenkiinto siirtyy johonkin aivan muuhun ja tämä jää kattokoukkuun.



Nimitarra vois olla vähän taaempana ja 
Qrotorin ja satulan vaihtaisin mutta noin muuten ihan ok Scotiksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Onko tuossa Dzero vai aikaisempi malli Quarqista? Kiinnostaisi kuulla jos olet jo päässyt testailemaan ja onko ollut mitän moitittavan arvoista.

----------


## paaton

> Setämies pyörälle tuo vaikuttaa. Helppo ja hauska ajaa, mutta korkea etupää johtaa siihen että yli 95% kilometreistä tulee ajettua on alakahvoilta.  Olen pitkä jalkainen 87/180, vaikkakin kuvassa satula on vielä varsin alhaalla. Röpö asfaltti ja routavauriot eivät tunnu sormissa ja takapuolessa tuolla rungolla.



Tämähän on helppo korjata jyrkemmällä stemmillä, näyttäisi sopivan pyörän ulkonäköönkin hyvin. Ei nyt mitään 20ast vänkyrää, vaan vaikkapa 10-12 asteinen alkuun.

----------


## Vrad

Olis kieltämättä kiva laroutesta kuva tuossa hävittäjän päällä. Voipi olla ihan sopusuhtainen kun siinä on se pitkällä selällä ja pitkillä käsillä varustettu persjalkainen kuski päällä. Kuvakulma ainakin ylikorostaa noita fillarin mittoja.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

> Onko tuossa Dzero vai aikaisempi malli Quarqista? Kiinnostaisi kuulla jos olet jo päässyt testailemaan ja onko ollut mitän moitittavan arvoista.



DZero. Toistaiseksi takana vain muutamia tunteja ajoa, joten kokemusta aika vähän. Siinä ei varmaan ole mitään yllättävää että käy & kukkuu kuin junanvessa. Zero offset -arvoa olen vähän kummeksunut, kun Stagesin hyvin säntillisesti lämpötilan mukaan muuttuvaan arvoon verrattuna Quarqissa arvo tuntuu liikkuvan pienemmällä alueella, mutta epämääräisemmin.

----------


## 何殷傑

> On se mahtavaa, kun foorumilta löytyy rajattomista ammattitaitoa polkupyörän ajoasennon opastukseen. Usein miten ei tarvitse edes nähdä ihmistä, pelkkä vähän hassulla polttovälillä ja kamera hieman kallellaan otettu pyöräkuva riittää ankaraan kritiikkiin.
> 
> Alla olevassa pyörässä on vain yksi vika. Se alkaa pikku hiljaa vaikuttaa valmiilta. Zipp 404:ää tai 808:aa voisi vielä harkita etukiekoksi, mutta noin muuten vaikuttaa tällä hetkellä erittäin hyvältä ja erittäin *sopivalta* peliltä. Ja sehän tarkoittaa, että ennen pitkää mielenkiinto siirtyy johonkin aivan muuhun ja tämä jää kattokoukkuun.



Huikea pyörä! Foorumifittaajat herättävät itsessäni pelonsekaista kunnioitusta, sillä ajoasennon dumaaminen kuvan perusteella ilman kuskia on äärimmäisen vaativa laji. He lienevät sukua penkkituomareille, jotka naama vakavana kuvaavat huippu-urheilijoiden suorituksia heikoiksi, samalla hamutessaan cola-tölkkiä pallea-pöytänsä päältä.

Vakavissaan mietin, että eikö pulloteline olisi aerodynaamisempi alaputkessa, vai onko se tuossa käytettävyyden takia?

----------


## CamoN

> Vakavissaan mietin, että eikö pulloteline olisi aerodynaamisempi alaputkessa, vai onko se tuossa käytettävyyden takia?



Tuosta aiheesta on kaksi koulukuntaa ja molemmilla on hyvät perustelut. Olen järkeillyt juomapullon pystyputkeen sen takia, että Plasmassa viistoputki on todella kapea ja sekä etu- että takareunastaan ohut (ei kamm-tail tai vastaavaa muotoa). Pystyputkesta taas alkaa pyörän pitkittäissuuntaisessa poikkileikkauksessa pitkä yhtenäinen pisaramuoto, joka loppuu taaimpana olevaan takarenkaan kohtaan. Mielestäni pullo on osana sitä pisaramuotoa vähiten ilman tiellä. Käytän normaaleja pyöreitä pulloja, aeropullo voisi olla poikkeus.

----------


## roadking

> Ihan on unohtunut laittaa tämä uusi fillari... Sittemmin pulloteline vaihtunut väreihin sopivaksi, se sitten ehkä kesäkuvassa jossa kesä tänne pohjoiseen joskus tulee
> 
> Kirsu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Upea xc-tykki! Onko ihan Suomesta hankittu?

----------


## JouMar

Norco Sight Carbon 9.1

Ensimmäisen testilenkin perusteella aivan hyvä pyörä.

----------


## JackOja

> Ensimmäisen testilenkin perusteella aivan hyvä pyörä.



Ensimmäisen kuvankin perusteella aivan hyvän näköinen!

EDIT: samoin tuo Kirsun Scott.

----------


## litku



----------


## kauris

Nämä hieman vanhemmat (kymmenisen vuotta) Colnagot miellyttävät kyllä minua. Oma ensimmäinen, sittemmin myyty, Colnago on samoilta suunnilta. Aina välillä tulee selailtua sitä vanhaa paperista katalogilehtistä, jossa tuo Cristallokin oli.

----------


## kuovipolku

Olisin ehdottanut vuotta 2007. 

En ole mikään kauhea italopyöräfani tai "ikonisten", "legendaaristen" ja "oikeiden" pyörämerkkien ihailija enkä mitään sinne päin, mutta jotenkin ymmärrän Colnago-harrastajia hyvin pitkälle. Ei tuohonkaan voi oikeastaan muuta kuin kuiskaamalla sanoa: "Colnago", "Cristallo" ja "Tricolore" - ja silti tuo on varmasti aivan mainio ajopyörä eikä mikään koriste-esine.

----------


## Plus

Kuvan Cristallo on vuodelta 2008 koska tuossa on Carbon 75 -keula ja logon fontti on semisti kursiivi.

2008 oli viimeinen hyvä vuosikerta paatuneimmille Colnago-puristeille, kaikissa rungoissa oli silloin vielä ITA-keskiö ja perinteinen ohjainlaakeri.

Tässä vielä oma 2007 Extreme Power, onkohan alkuperäinen omistaja foorumilaisia?

----------


## zander

Laitetaas vielä yksi vanhempi Colnago (k/v)ertauksen vuoksi.

----------


## litku

Upeita italialaisia muillakin, mukava nähdä  :Hymy: 

Mielenkiintoinen oli myös tuo mallivuosi info, minulla kun oli käsitys, että tämä on 2007 vuotinen. Kiitos tiedosta !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shamus

Samaa sarjaa, vähän pienempi...

----------


## Kalle H

> **Törkeen komee Scotti**



Helkkarin nopeen näköinen kokonaisuus.
Mikäs mötikkä/palikka tuolla satulan alla/sisällä on?

----------


## CamoN

> Helkkarin nopeen näköinen kokonaisuus.
> Mikäs mötikkä/palikka tuolla satulan alla/sisällä on?



Pikkupumppu. Lähinnä niitä ajokertoja varten, joiden aikana päällä on pelkkä tempohaalari. Eikä siitä toisaalta muillakaan kerroilla mitään haittaa ole, ja säästyy taskusta tilaa jollekin muulle.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Eilen oli XXL:ssä tarjous, josta en voinut kieltäytyä, ja tällainen lähti mukaan.



Tämä uusimman mallin Sora-voimansiirto on itse asiassa tosi positiivinen yllätys. Hienosti toimii, ja kaapelitkin menee kaikki tankoteipin alla eikä tule kahvan sivusta ulos.

----------


## Viltro

> Eilen oli XXL:ssä tarjous, josta en voinut kieltäytyä, ja tällainen lähti mukaan.
> 
> 
> Tämä uusimman mallin Sora-voimansiirto on itse asiassa tosi positiivinen yllätys. Hienosti toimii, ja kaapelitkin menee kaikki tankoteipin alla eikä tule kahvan sivusta ulos.



Yllättävän tyylikäs White fillariksi! Omaan silmään ei heidän värimaailma yleensä iske kauhean hyvin.. 
Paljonko painoa?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Yllättävän tyylikäs White fillariksi! Omaan silmään ei heidän värimaailma yleensä iske kauhean hyvin.. 
> Paljonko painoa?



Vaaka näyttää 9,4 kg ilman polkimia (runko 55 cm). Renkaat ja varsinkin kiekot on painavaa sorttia, ja ne lähteekin ensimmäisinä vaihtoon. Varmaan pääsee yhdeksään kiloon, vaikkei maksaisi kiekoista ja renkaista yhteensä kuin pari sataa. Noita pyöriviä osia lukuunottamatta olen komponentteihin tosi tyytyväinen.

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä tyylikäs XXL:n pyöräks. Ja muutenki!

----------


## Jonttu.

> Vaaka näyttää 9,4 kg ilman polkimia (runko 55 cm). Renkaat ja varsinkin kiekot on painavaa sorttia, ja ne lähteekin ensimmäisinä vaihtoon. Varmaan pääsee yhdeksään kiloon, vaikkei maksaisi kiekoista ja renkaista yhteensä kuin pari sataa. Noita pyöriviä osia lukuunottamatta olen komponentteihin tosi tyytyväinen.



.

Kiekot oli vastaavassa  2150g ja renkaaat 380g joten suosittelen vaihtamaan. Esim DT Swiss R24+ Contin GP 4K S2 keventää pyörää reilusti yli puoli kiloa ja tuntuma paranee kohisten.

----------


## Jonttu.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Ajattelin piristää keskustelua pienellä virtuaalipyörä postauksella. Tuollaista mallia on tullut tässä kevään mittaan hahmoteltua CAD:llä, kun kerta aihe kiinnostaa ja voi vapaasti pohtia, että miltä se päiväunien mankeli näyttäisi.

----------


## Laroute

Hauskaa hommaa tuo haaveilu kyllä on. Mittasuhteet ja monet kulmat kuitenkin pahasti pielessä noissa kuvissa.

----------


## JackOja

Keskiö melko korkealla.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> .
> 
> Kiekot oli vastaavassa  2150g ja renkaaat 380g joten suosittelen vaihtamaan. Esim DT Swiss R24+ Contin GP 4K S2 keventää pyörää reilusti yli puoli kiloa ja tuntuma paranee kohisten.



Jep, mielessäni laskin uudet kiekot jo ostohintaan mukaan. Esimerkiksi nuo kun laittaa, niin alkaa olla aika mukava pyörä kasassa ja rahaa mennyt alle tonni.

Ensilenkki on nyt heitetty. Vaihteet oli XXL:ssä ei-niin-yllättäen säädetty ihan päin helvettiä. Etuvaihtajan huomasin jo ennen lenkkiä ja säädin kohdalleen, mutta takavaihtaja piti säätää tien päällä. Kun ketju lopetti itsestään takarattailla hyppimisen, niin meno alkoi maistua tosi hienosti. Hiilikuiturunko suodattaa hyvin isoimmat tärinät, mutta taidan silti laittaa pykälää leveämmät renkaat (25 -> 28). Stemmi myös vaihtuu vähän lyhyempään.

----------


## Köfte

^ Ei paha saldo. Tosiaan yllättävän edustava Whiten tuotteeksi. Peukkua.

^^....... Colnagot myös ovat toki hienoja, erityisesti tricolorit.

----------


## PK1

> Keskiö melko korkealla.



Maastokelpoinen.

----------


## CamoN

> Eilen oli XXL:ssä tarjous, josta en voinut kieltäytyä, ja tällainen lähti mukaan.



Edellisiä toistaen, on selkeästi keskimääräistä Whiteä tyylikkäämpi vehje. Pitkään olen ajatellut että White ottaa värimallit viisi vuotta vanhasta Canyonin kuvastosta, mutta tämä ei ole sieltä päinkään.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Keskiö melko korkealla.



Niinpä onkin, eipä tullut piirreltäessä tuohon kiinnitettyä niin paljon huomiota kun hinkkaili kaiken mailman laakeripintoja ja ketjukulmia.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Jep, mielessäni laskin uudet kiekot jo ostohintaan mukaan. Esimerkiksi nuo kun laittaa, niin alkaa olla aika mukava pyörä kasassa ja rahaa mennyt alle tonni.
> 
> Ensilenkki on nyt heitetty. Vaihteet oli XXL:ssä ei-niin-yllättäen säädetty ihan päin helvettiä. Etuvaihtajan huomasin jo ennen lenkkiä ja säädin kohdalleen, mutta takavaihtaja piti säätää tien päällä. Kun ketju lopetti itsestään takarattailla hyppimisen, niin meno alkoi maistua tosi hienosti. Hiilikuiturunko suodattaa hyvin isoimmat tärinät, mutta taidan silti laittaa pykälää leveämmät renkaat (25 -> 28). Stemmi myös vaihtuu vähän lyhyempään.



.

Oletko varma että menee? Contin GP 4K  ei ainakaan mahtunut White Anen eteen, takana mahtui pyörimään vaikka oikeasti 31mm onkin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> .
> 
> Oletko varma että menee? Contin GP 4K  ei ainakaan mahtunut White Anen eteen, takana mahtui pyörimään vaikka oikeasti 31mm onkin.



Hmm, eipä välttämättä mahdu jos on "kookas" 28 mm. Nyt on tosiaan 25 mm Schwalbet ja tilaa olisi hieman isommalle renkaalle. Edessä tekee tiukempaa, taakse nyt ainakin mahtuu.

Yksi ratkaisu olisi tietenkin 25 mm eteen ja 28 mm taakse, niin saisi persauksen alle vähän enemmän vaimennusta.

----------


## Kirsu

> Upea xc-tykki! Onko ihan Suomesta hankittu?



Ei, tilattiin ennakkona eteläisestä naapurista...

Kirsu


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamme

Täällä ilmoittautuu täysi untuvikko pyöräilyn saralla, viikon verran pyörän metsästystä takana ja tälläinen tarttui haaviin. Eiköhän tällä jo alkuun pääse, Peugeotti, tarkemmasta mallista ei tarkempaa tietoa. Olisikohan Origin? Joskus ilmeisesti tuunausmielessä ylimaalattu. Tämä kuva siis heti ostohetken jälkeen, josko parempaa myöhemmin. Tanko ja tupit tekisi mieli vaihtaa enemmän omaa silmää miellyttäviksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Pohje

Onnea uuden harrastuksen kanssa. Melkein millä tahansa pyörällä pääset alkuun.
Oliko valinnan taustalla muuta syytä kuin varmasti todella edullinen hinta?
Toivottavasti et maksanut yli viittäkymppiä.

----------


## Hamme

Oi kyllä, maksoin reilusti yli viisikymppiä. Mutta kun tuota uusimaan tori.fi tarjontaa selaili niin tuntu että hyvin vähissä oli potentiaaliset vaihtoehdot. Taustalla oli edullinen hinta, toimiva pyörä ja mielellään vähän maastoonkin sopiva. Yhtä pyörää jonka piti olla kunnossa, kävin aikaisemmin koeajamassa, mutta en tiedä kenen mielestä pyörä on kunnossa jos toinen jarru ei toimi lainkaan eikä kaikki vaihteet mene silmään. Tähän oli sentään vaijerit, kaikki jarrupalat ja takakumi uusittu joten koin parhaaksi valinnaksi omaan budjettiin.

Edit. Myös satulaa voisi vaihtaa mukavempaan. Hieno tuo omaan silmään on mutta tekee kipeetä istua, liekö sitten vaan kuskissa vikaa.

----------


## Kosvill

En tiedä mitä häsläsin että eka viesti poistui. Mutta joo tällanen tuli nopskaa väännettyä kun meinasin varastossa oleva Meridan maasturi jäädä ilman käyttöä.

----------


## Moska

> Edit. Myös satulaa voisi vaihtaa mukavempaan. Hieno tuo omaan silmään on mutta tekee kipeetä istua, liekö sitten vaan kuskissa vikaa.



Hanurilla menee oma aikansa tottua, mutta ihtellä on penkkimaku mennyt kokoajan kovempaan ja housujen pehnuste ohuempaan. Jos se vaan on oikean levyinen ja oikeassa asennossa niin viikko pari ajoa näyttää vähän suuntia.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Täällä ilmoittautuu täysi untuvikko pyöräilyn saralla, viikon verran pyörän metsästystä takana ja tälläinen tarttui haaviin. Eiköhän tällä jo alkuun pääse, Peugeotti, tarkemmasta mallista ei tarkempaa tietoa. Olisikohan Origin? Joskus ilmeisesti tuunausmielessä ylimaalattu. Tämä kuva siis heti ostohetken jälkeen, josko parempaa myöhemmin. Tanko ja tupit tekisi mieli vaihtaa enemmän omaa silmää miellyttäviksi



.

Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta en tällä kyllä uskaltaisi mennä maastoon ajamaan. V-vannejarrut ovat aina lähes luokattoman huonoja poislukien cyclojen uusimmat cantileverit, tuo käännettävä ohjainkannatin saataa pettää ensimmäisen kivikon aikana eikä tuo keula ole toiminut vuosiin. Lisäksi renkaat ovat lähes takuuvarmasti biltemasta, joten kumiseos ei omaa minkäänlaisia pito-ominaisuuksia märässä maastossa.

Tällainen vehje sopii satunnaiseen asiointiin ja hiekkateille, mutta ei tällä nyt ihan rehellisesti ole mitään tekemistä maastopyörän kanssa. Ole varovainen ettet loukkaa itseäsi tällaisella pommilla.

----------


## crcm

"Tuunausmielessä ylimaalattu" = Kilikalia ja luukuttamaan.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kuvasta näyttää että läpikäyty peli ja nätin näköinen. Mää oon onnessaan että ostin reilu kymmenen vuotta sitten 26" täysjäykän maasturin vannejarruilla, se maksoi 249€ mutta sai liikkumaan ja harrastamaan. Omat pojat keulii sillä vieläkin ja ehottomasti mun paras pyöräostos, joita on jokunen tullut myöhemmin kun innostus kasvoi ja lainat pieneni.

----------


## Leewi

> .
> 
> Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta en tällä kyllä uskaltaisi mennä maastoon ajamaan. V-vannejarrut ovat aina lähes luokattoman huonoja poislukien cyclojen uusimmat cantileverit, tuo käännettävä ohjainkannatin saataa pettää ensimmäisen kivikon aikana eikä tuo keula ole toiminut vuosiin. Lisäksi renkaat ovat lähes takuuvarmasti biltemasta, joten kumiseos ei omaa minkäänlaisia pito-ominaisuuksia märässä maastossa.
> 
> Tällainen vehje sopii satunnaiseen asiointiin ja hiekkateille, mutta ei tällä nyt ihan rehellisesti ole mitään tekemistä maastopyörän kanssa. Ole varovainen ettet loukkaa itseäsi tällaisella pommilla.



2000 luvun taitteesta näyttäisi olevan. Eiköhän tolla kaupassa käy, jotenkin voi arvailla että jokainen osa parhaat päivänsä nähnyt. Myyjä on taatusti tyytyväinen.

----------


## Kosvill

Kyllä suomalaiset todella on rehellistä kansaa, siitä ei pääse mihinkään. Saattaa olla että jollakin on se innostus uuteen harrastukseen survottu maan rakoon heti alkuunsa. Pyörä ei varmasti ole sitä mitä kunnon maastopyörältä saattaa odottaa, mutta silti tuntuu jokseenkin kohtuuttomalta miten toisen harrastuksen aloitusta kommentoidaan. Huudellaan pään yli toiselle pro-harrastajalle että minkä pas**n tuo kävi ostamassa. Ennemmin pitäisi kohdentaa viesti itse henkilölle ja kertoa mitä voisi seuraavalla kerralla tehdä toisin kun ostaa käytettyä pyörää.

Itsekkään en ole edes kohtuuharrastaja ja muutenkin nöösi täällä. Lähinnä käyn vain itsekkin postaamassa jonku pyörän jos on saanut aikaiseksi jonkun rakennella tms. Pisti vaan heti ihmetyttämään moinen käytös. Kyllä vaikka mummopyörällä ajaa metsässä ja käy kaupassa, ei se siitä jää kiinni. Enemmän itseä huvittaa aloittelijat jotka ostaa ensipyöräksi 2000e pyörän, ilman että osaavat edes ajaa. Sitten se pyörä pölyttyy ja laskee valuuttaa varaston nurkassa.

----------


## Marsusram

> .
> ...
> V-vannejarrut ovat aina lähes luokattoman huonoja poislukien cyclojen uusimmat cantileverit..



Enpä sanoisi ihan noin jyrkästi, tarpeeksi hyvin toimivat puhtaina ja säädettyinä. Vanteiden jarrupinta saisi olla kunnossa ja tasaiseksi hiottu, vanteen eloksointikin tahtoo liukastaa pinnan ja siten heikentää suorituskykyä.

----------


## Salomo

> Kyllä suomalaiset todella on rehellistä kansaa, siitä ei pääse mihinkään. Saattaa olla että jollakin on se innostus uuteen harrastukseen survottu maan rakoon heti alkuunsa. Pyörä ei varmasti ole sitä mitä kunnon maastopyörältä saattaa odottaa, mutta silti tuntuu jokseenkin kohtuuttomalta miten toisen harrastuksen aloitusta kommentoidaan. Huudellaan pään yli toiselle pro-harrastajalle että minkä pas**n tuo kävi ostamassa. Ennemmin pitäisi kohdentaa viesti itse henkilölle ja kertoa mitä voisi seuraavalla kerralla tehdä toisin kun ostaa käytettyä pyörää.



Tämä. Todella masentavaa kommentointia heti kättelyssä.
Itelläni ei ole ihan niin hyvä pikselisilmä että osaisin katsoa tosta kulutusosien kunnon tai renkaiden ostopaikan. Mikäli kulutusosat on kunnossa ei mun mielestä ole mitään estettä päästä tuolla harrastuksen alkuun. Keula toimii minkä toimii tai ei toimi mutta jos se ei vaikuta vaaralliselta tai siltä että hajoaa alle niin mikäpä tuossa. En myöskään näe etteikö fillari noilla jarruilla pysähtyisi jos kerran fillari on koeajettu ja jarrut toimiviksi todettu. Itsekin selvisin tänään(kin) työmatkasta aivan hyvin vaikka fillarissa ei ollut jarruja tai vapaaratasta. Harrastaa voi kuitenkin monella tapaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> .
> 
> Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta en tällä kyllä uskaltaisi mennä maastoon ajamaan. V-vannejarrut ovat aina lähes luokattoman huonoja poislukien cyclojen uusimmat cantileverit, tuo käännettävä ohjainkannatin saataa pettää ensimmäisen kivikon aikana eikä tuo keula ole toiminut vuosiin. Lisäksi renkaat ovat lähes takuuvarmasti biltemasta, joten kumiseos ei omaa minkäänlaisia pito-ominaisuuksia märässä maastossa.
> 
> Tällainen vehje sopii satunnaiseen asiointiin ja hiekkateille, mutta ei tällä nyt ihan rehellisesti ole mitään tekemistä maastopyörän kanssa. Ole varovainen ettet loukkaa itseäsi tällaisella pommilla.



No onhan vannejarruilla ajettu vaikka kuinka paljon, joten ei ne nyt ihan mitääntekemättömiä ole. Tietysti ne pitää olla kunnossa. Ja ekalla lenkillä kun on märkää, on tehojen muutos syytä huomioida.  Sama kun on pakkasta ja vanteissa jäätä.  Ja säädettävällä ohjainkannattimella voi hyvin aluksi hakea asennon kohdalleen, mutta kyllä minäkin sen sitten vaihtaisin kiinteään stemmiin.  Ja ennekuin ajaa yhtään niin säädettävän stemmin ruuvien kireys kannattaa tarkastaa. Eikös ostaja aikonut tangonkin vaihtaa? Joten samallahan stemmikin vaihtuu. Eikä ne kalliita ole.  Kaksi kolme kymppiä. Ja noilla renkailla, kunhan ei halki ole, pääsee kyllä maastossa ajoa kokeilemaan. Aika harva ekoja lenkkejä pahempiin kivikkojuurakoihin suuntaa.  Ja voi sinnekin mennä kun on nätti päivä.

Jos ei ole ollenkaan kokemusta maastoajosta, niin ihan sopiva kokeilulaite. Ei niin vaativille poluille sopii hyvin.  Ja jos tuntuu että maastopyöräily onkin "se juttu" niin voihan ton koeajokappaleen jättää sellaiseen toisarvoiseen käyttöön. Sitä on aina, jos pyöräilee. Ei ole niin paljoa varkaita kiinnostava.

----------


## puppy

Hyvä peli juuri sinulle varmasti, jos ei homma olekaan oma juttu niin ei tule paljon takkiin. Jos pyörä pysähtyy noilla jarruilla niin hyvä. Tsemppiä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eiköhän tällä jo alkuun pääse...



Varmaan pääsee. Tärkeintä että vehkeet on kunnossa. Eli jarrut, vaihteet hyvin säädetty ja yms...

Toinen juttu on ruuvien kireys, maastossa ruuvit tuppaa löystymään. Ja varsinkin tuota stemmi - tanko settiä kannattaa tarkkailla ettei tule vahinkoja.

Tuollaisen pyörän kanssa on helppo harjoitella pyörähuollon perusteet, sitä taitoa tarvitaan jos lajiin oikein kunnolla hurahtaa.

----------


## Laroute

> Oi kyllä, maksoin reilusti yli viisikymppiä. Mutta kun tuota uusimaan tori.fi tarjontaa selaili niin tuntu että hyvin vähissä oli potentiaaliset vaihtoehdot. Taustalla oli edullinen hinta, toimiva pyörä ja mielellään vähän maastoonkin sopiva. Yhtä pyörää jonka piti olla kunnossa, kävin aikaisemmin koeajamassa, mutta en tiedä kenen mielestä pyörä on kunnossa jos toinen jarru ei toimi lainkaan eikä kaikki vaihteet mene silmään. Tähän oli sentään vaijerit, kaikki jarrupalat ja takakumi uusittu joten koin parhaaksi valinnaksi omaan budjettiin.
> 
> Edit. Myös satulaa voisi vaihtaa mukavempaan. Hieno tuo omaan silmään on mutta tekee kipeetä istua, liekö sitten vaan kuskissa vikaa.



Hyvä pyörä maltilliseen ajoon kevyehkössä maastossa. Älä piittaa muiden mollauksista, vaan aja pirusti, pidä pyörä kunnossa ja hae sillä kipinä pyöräilyyn. Seuraavaan voi sitten satsata enemmän kun into kasvaa.

----------


## Hamme

> .
> 
> Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta en tällä kyllä uskaltaisi mennä maastoon ajamaan. V-vannejarrut ovat aina lähes luokattoman huonoja poislukien cyclojen uusimmat cantileverit, tuo käännettävä ohjainkannatin saataa pettää ensimmäisen kivikon aikana eikä tuo keula ole toiminut vuosiin. Lisäksi renkaat ovat lähes takuuvarmasti biltemasta, joten kumiseos ei omaa minkäänlaisia pito-ominaisuuksia märässä maastossa.
> 
> Tällainen vehje sopii satunnaiseen asiointiin ja hiekkateille, mutta ei tällä nyt ihan rehellisesti ole mitään tekemistä maastopyörän kanssa. Ole varovainen ettet loukkaa itseäsi tällaisella pommilla.



Heh, skidinä ajellessa muistan vain, kuinka v-jarrut oli se juttu, ei vissiin enää nykypäivänä. Mutta uskaltaisin väittää että että omiin tarpeisiin riittävät ja mitä nyt ehtinyt ajamaan niin toimivathan nuo. Stemmi ja tanko ovat menossa vaihtoon. Ja ei, minun maastossa ajoni ei nyt tarkoita sitä samaa kun teillä, vauhtia ja mitä lie droppeja, lähinnä suhteellisen rauhallista ajoa metsän siimeksessä. Mitä tarkoittaa että keula ei toimi? Tässä yksilössä se ainakaan ei ole jumissa tai aivan täysin löysäkään, joten ei se kovin toimimattomalta vaikuta. Pyörä kuitenkin kokonaisuudessaan on toimiva ja testiajoissa ei ole ongelmia ilmaantunut, tarkoitus oli ostaa toimiva pyörä jolla pääsee heti liikkeelle ja tarvittavia parannuksia voi tehdä jatkossa.

Kiitokset kommenteista, joita oli moneen lähtöön. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa

----------


## KeijoM

Onpa kiva nähdä, että muutaman mädän omenan lisäksi täällä on hurjasti enemmän positiivisesti asiaa lähestyviä henkilöitä. Itselläni maastopyöräkärpänen puri muutama vuosi sitten saman tasoisesta laitteesta liikkeelle kuin Hammella ja aiheutti itselleni sen, että ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä nautin liikkumisesta. Löysin ns. sen oman juttuni. Sen jälkeen on tullut speksailtua hurjasti sitä ensimmäistä "kunnon" pyörää, joka olisi tarkoitus lähiaikoina käydä noutamassa kotiin asti. Ensimmäisen pyörän avulla olen oppinut myös huoltamaan kyseisiä laitteita.

Lisäksi tuli aloitettua myös wattipyöräily, jotta kuntoa saisi oikeasti kohotettua ja pidettyä myös yllä. 

Tämä kaikki lähti itselläni 80€ Nakamurasta.

Niille muutamille mädille omenille ei voi sanoa kuin, että polkekaa enemmän ja kommentoikaa vähemmän. Vaikeneminen on kultaa ja sillei.

----------


## Kyde

^ Hyvä kommentti yllä ja helppo yhtyä. Ihan toimivan näköinen pelihän tuo on ja varmasti myös maastossa pärjää. Melkoinen guru saa olla, jos kuvasta näkee, ettei keula toimi. Muutenkin ihan kivan näköinen retro peli ja maalauskin näyttää ihan hyvältä. Pyörä voi olla kaunis ja hyvännäköinen vaikka ei olekaan uusin ja kallein hiilikuituvinkula.

Halvempi pyörä voi myös olla jollekkin se sopivampi ratkaisu. Siitä on mukava lähteä osia vaihtelemaan ja parantelemaan. Oppii samalla ruuvaamaan ja huoltamaan. Itsekin olen jo lähes kaikki kikkulat kertaalleen omasta pyörästä vaihtanut, vaikka varmasti loppupeleissä kustannustehokkaampi vaihtoehto olisi ostaa kokonaan uusi. Eli ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa Hammelle!

----------


## fibi

Colnagon uudempaa tuotantoa. Yksi lenkki ajettu - arvatkaa tuntuiko hyvältä ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Onpa kiva nähdä, että muutaman mädän omenan  lisäksi täällä on hurjasti enemmän positiivisesti asiaa lähestyviä  henkilöitä.



Joidenkin on vaan niin vaikea nähdä sen oman kuplansa ulkopuolelle ja tajuta, että harrastamista on erilaista ja aloittelijan tarpeet on ihan erit kuin omat. Yleensähän nuo on niitä pari kolme vuotta harrastaneita, jotka on pätevyytensä huipulla nyt kun on saatu hommasta vähän kiinni.

 Kun miettii niin kyllähän sitä nyt tulee itsellä ihan eri malliin pyörää paiskottua polulla kuin eka kesänä, jolloin se oli melko varovaista etenemistä hitaasti ja helpoilla poluilla.

----------


## zander

> Colnagon uudempaa tuotantoa. Yksi lenkki ajettu - arvatkaa tuntuiko hyvältä ajaa



Ei pysty arvailemaan. Erittäin hieno paketti!

----------


## Jonttu.

> Joidenkin on vaan niin vaikea nähdä sen oman kuplansa ulkopuolelle ja tajuta, että harrastamista on erilaista ja aloittelijan tarpeet on ihan erit kuin omat. Yleensähän nuo on niitä pari kolme vuotta harrastaneita, jotka on pätevyytensä huipulla nyt kun on saatu hommasta vähän kiinni.
> 
>  Kun miettii niin kyllähän sitä nyt tulee itsellä ihan eri malliin pyörää paiskottua polulla kuin eka kesänä, jolloin se oli melko varovaista etenemistä hitaasti ja helpoilla poluilla.



.

Niin toisena kantana voisi sanoa, että ostamalla kerralla hyvät PERUS tason vehkeet ymmärtää paremmin mistä harrastuksessa on kyse. Biltemasta saisi kohtuuhintaan 17kg maantiepyörän, mutta ei se kovin hyvin kerro siitä mitä maantiepyöräily tänä päivänä on... 

Mitään täpäriä ei ensipyöräksi kannata ostaa, koska ajotaidoitojen karttumiseen kuluu helposti jäykkäperällä pari kautta.

Itse ostin muutama vuosi sitten entry tason maantiepyörän 500€ ja kesän aikana ajoin pyörällä noin 4000km. Pyörän vaihteina olivat Shimanon Clarikset ja niitä sai säätää viikoittain. Kesän aikana kiekoista meni poikki 4 pinnaa tasaisella ajosta. Kesän aikana pyörän korjailuun meni aikaa kymmeniä tunteja ja kävelin töistä useamman kerran kotiin pyörän hajottua kesken matkan. 
Kun kulutusosia yritti vaihtaa pulttien kannat pyöristyivät eikä niitä osia ollut selkeästi tarkoitettu vaihdettavaksi.
Seuraavana pyöränä ostin saman pyörän eri osasarjalla reilun tonnin hintaluokasta. Vaikka runko oli täysin sama oli osasarja kelvollista sorttia. Pyörä vaatii huoltoa huomattavasti vähemmän ja kestää ajoa ja kuraa päivästä toiseen.

Jälkeenpäin mietittynä jollei palo harrastukseen olisi niin vahva, en usko, että monikaan olisi jaksanut tapella pyörän kanssa niinkauan kuin jaksoin.

Monen tonnin hifi vehkeet on aina asia erikseen, mutta tarkasteltaessa puhtaasti hinta/laatu suhdetta se paranee pyörissä sinne 1000-1500€ asti. Sillä saat allesi kunnon kestävän pelin, joka kestää kulutusta ja käyttöä eikä rajoita harrastamista koko ajan.

Asiointipyörät on erikseen ja itse kannatan bilteman sinkulan hankintaa idioottivarmaksi kauppapyöräksi. Sitä ei edes varkaat halua  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Hyvän näköinen Colnago - sillä olisi kiva ajaa! Muistuttaa Bianchi Oltrea. Estetiikka kisaa hyvin oman ekan Oltreni kanssa (XR1 Nero). Sen sijaan nykyinen XR2:ni häviää missikisat, kun siinä on rumempaa markettitarraa.

Kiekoista poistaisin teipit ensitöiksi, mutta se onkin ainoa nyrpistyksen aihe.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Hyvän näköinen Colnago - sillä olisi kiva ajaa! Muistuttaa Bianchi Oltrea. Estetiikka kisaa hyvin oman ekan Oltreni kanssa (XR1 Nero). Sen sijaan nykyinen XR2:ni häviää missikisat, kun siinä on rumempaa markettitarraa.
> 
> Kiekoista poistaisin teipit ensitöiksi, mutta se onkin ainoa nyrpistyksen aihe.



Ei taita campagnoloissa olla teippejä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

"Teipit" ovat vesisiirtopinnoitteita. "Water transfer printing", "hydrographics" ja myös "hydro dipping" ovat menetelmästä käytettyjä termejä.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrographics_(printing)
http://www.tuningstudio.fi/pinnoitus


Pyörä on kyllä hieno - ja luonnossa nähtynä vähintään yhtä hieno - eikä kuvakaan ole huono. Jos kateellisen sallitaan jotain naputtamista keksiä, niin eihän "Concept" mitenkään sovi hienon italialaisen pyörämerkin uutuusmallin nimeksi! Mikä tahansa muu, vaikka joku Colnagon harrastama mitäänsanomaton kirjainnumeroyhdistelmä! Tai olisi edes "Concetto"! (Vrt. Bianchi Oltre; "Bianchi Beyond" olisi ihan eri pyörä, joku yhtä tylsä kuin mikä tahansa Cervélo.)

----------


## Exluossa

Roudie ja cyclo vaihtu tämmöseen

----------


## kuovipolku

Siinä on kai reilun neljän tonnin verran hiilikuitua ja pyöränosaa! SuperX Force 2017! Uusi geometria, etupäätä graveliin ja takapäätä teknisille cyclocrossradoille sopivaksi kehuttu, 40 mm renkaat mahdollistava, mutta oman (Cannondalen tai uudelleen rihdatun) takakiekon vaativa ja himpun verran suuremman Q-faktorin omaava. Formulan navat. NoTubesin kehät, Dt Swissin pinnat, 1417 grammaa.

Tuosta "Atmosphere Blue/Jet Black/Acid Red"-värityksestä todennäköisesti joko pidetään tai sitä inhotaan. Minä tykkään hillittömästi pyörän mallista ja ulkonäöstä muuten. 

(Jos olisin ostamassa, valitsisinkin naisten mallin jonka Aksiumit jättäisin kakkoskiekoiksi.)

----------


## paaton

> Colnagon uudempaa tuotantoa. Yksi lenkki ajettu - arvatkaa tuntuiko hyvältä ajaa



KOMEA!

minä en jostain syystä perusta niistä vanhemmista malleista, mutta tällä kyllä ajelisi mielellään.

----------


## Exluossa

Kuovipolulla hyvin speksit hallussa😄. Pyörä tuli taloon jo talvella ja vajaa paritonnia jo mittarissa, tykkään ihan älyttömästi. Mukavuutta, keveyttä ja geo toimii just niinku on kehuttu. Kolme kiekkosettiä, työmatka, cx, ja nää alkuperäiset saa maantiekyytiä pääasiassa. Kaikki tubeless versiona.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Köfte

> Kuovipolulla hyvin speksit hallussa. Pyörä tuli taloon jo talvella ja vajaa paritonnia jo mittarissa, tykkään ihan älyttömästi. Mukavuutta, keveyttä ja geo toimii just niinku on kehuttu. Kolme kiekkosettiä, työmatka, cx, ja nää alkuperäiset saa maantiekyytiä pääasiassa. Kaikki tubeless versiona.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Gulf-henkeä myös värityksessä havaittavissa. Mitä enemmän tuota pällistelee,
sitä paremmalta se näyttää. Outoa...

----------


## Väsä

Uusin tulokas ensilenkillä






Ja koko saakelin sakki

----------


## Sirkkeli

^placeholder ensimmäiselle "moottoripyörä!!11!!" nyyhkytykselle...  :Leveä hymy: 

Komeita Trekkejä kyllä (Y)

----------


## Moby

Komeat Trekit, onko uusin Remedy? Pistäkäähän ihmiset vähän speksiä mikä malli kyseessä niin ei tarvitse mennä valmistajan sivuille etsimään.

----------


## tinke77

Mikäs se siellä pilkistää

----------


## misopa

^ Nutrailihan siellä! Hyvä pyörä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Komeat Trekit, onko uusin Remedy? Pistäkäähän ihmiset vähän speksiä mikä malli kyseessä niin ei tarvitse mennä valmistajan sivuille etsimään.



Remedyhän tuo joustomäärän perusteella on.

Tuosta ryhmäkuvasta näkyy kyllä hyvin tuo Trekin nykyinen suunnittelufilosofia. En ole ihan varma tykkäänkö noista metrisistä tolpista.

----------


## Kyde

Äärimmäisen tyylikkäitä nuo Maxxisin tan wall -renkaat. Istuu punaseen runkoo ku nyrkki silmään.

----------


## OneTen

En ehkä päässyt ajatukseen kunnolla sisälle... Oliko noilla kiikareilla jokin syvällisempi merkitys TREK-yhteiskuvassa?

----------


## tinke77

> ^ Nutrailihan siellä! Hyvä pyörä.



Oikea vastaus

----------


## Väsä

> En ehkä päässyt ajatukseen kunnolla sisälle... Oliko noilla kiikareilla jokin syvällisempi merkitys TREK-yhteiskuvassa?



Tykkään katsella lintuja samalla ku käyn pyöräilemässä. Nyt yritän bongata ruisruikkua tai jotain semmosta siipiveikkoa.

----------


## OneTen

> Tykkään katsella lintuja samalla ku käyn pyöräilemässä. Nyt yritän bongata ruisruikkua tai jotain semmosta siipiveikkoa.



Minä ajattelin että ne olisi juuri ne kuuluisat kiinnostuskiikarit jotka on nyt kelien lämmettyä löytyneet.

----------


## Jenkka

Cube Race c:62. Ensilenkki takana (2016 mallia) ja kyllä 1x11 toimi mukavasti.

----------


## Mosh

> Itsekkään en ole edes kohtuuharrastaja ja muutenkin nöösi täällä. Lähinnä käyn vain itsekkin postaamassa jonku pyörän jos on saanut aikaiseksi jonkun rakennella tms. Pisti vaan heti ihmetyttämään moinen käytös. Kyllä vaikka mummopyörällä ajaa metsässä ja käy kaupassa, ei se siitä jää kiinni. Enemmän itseä huvittaa aloittelijat jotka ostaa ensipyöräksi 2000e pyörän, ilman että osaavat edes ajaa. Sitten se pyörä pölyttyy ja laskee valuuttaa varaston nurkassa.



Eikös se ole niin, että osa täällä (ns. pyöräilyn audimiehet) leuhkii statussymbolillaan ja toiset ihan oikeasti polkevat joko ilokseen tai hyödykseen. Sama homma havaittu esimerkiksi valokuvauspuolella, osa hifistelee hienoilla kameroilla, kun toiset ottavat hienoja kuvia  :Vink:  Minullakin on vuodelta 96 oleva täysjäykkä "maastopyörä" käytössä. Se on ihan hyvin se, 21 vuotta käytössä kotihuollon kanssa. Ei ainoastaan innostanut pyöräilemään, mutta opin samalla pikkuhiljaa huoltamaan itse pyöräni.

Sittemmin olen toki ostanut hieman mukavamman menopelin, mutta en siltikään varmastikaan mitään eliitin snobivehjettä, jolla saisi täällä olevien elitistien mehut jylläämään. Tärkeintä on, että itsellä on hyvä fiilis ja hauskaa harrastuksen parissa.

----------


## WetWillie

Pyöräksi tätä ei voi vielä kutsua, offtopiikkii.., Colnago tietäjiltä kaipaisin sen verran apua rungon kanssa että selviäisi mikä vuosimalli kyseessä.
Voisiko olla Krono C50, president 50v juhlamalli? Vastauksista kiitollinen.


Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Plus

^ Kysy Rubianolta vaikka twitterin kautta milloin se on tuolla DREAM KRONO:lla ajanut

----------


## Pastu

Turskakihnutin FARA F|Road Disc1

----------


## Tctic

29er täpäri meni kaupaksi ja piti jotain hauskaa kasata aikansa kuluksi. Budjettiosilla tuli tehtyä, mutta tosi mieleisen oloinen on kyllä ajaa. Kyseessä siis tyhjästä rungosta kasattu Trek Superfly -14.

----------


## TJanger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tommanse

Onpa komeet nutikat

----------


## rocksted

> Tykkään katsella lintuja samalla ku käyn pyöräilemässä. Nyt yritän bongata ruisruikkua tai jotain semmosta siipiveikkoa.



Tiedän yhden laakson jonka kallioilla voi yrittämättäkin bongata kusiruikkuja ynnämuita veikkosia. En suosittele kiikareita

----------


## mkpaa

Vanha Orbea meni vaihtoon haljenneen keskiömuhvin takia niin tuli sitten uutta tilalle. Saipa samalla vaihdettua kompaktikampiin...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vanha Orbea meni vaihtoon haljenneen keskiömuhvin takia niin tuli sitten uutta tilalle. Saipa samalla vaihdettua kompaktikampiin...



Hienoa nähdä Orbea! Pari-kolme vanhempaa Orcaa olen bongannut ja yhden Avantin - ettei se vain ollut juuri mkpaan? - mutta ei se sen yleisempi näky ole ollut. (Tosin BH on vielä harvinaisempi, sikäli kuin näin vähäisistä havaintomääristä kannattaa mitään päätellä.)

Ja ennen kaikkea hauska nähdä ettei tuollaiseen käyttöön ole hankittu yleisen käsityksen mukaisesti ainoaa oikeaa levyjarrullista, lokasuojilla varustettua ja huomattavasti suuremman rengastilan omaavaa pyörää vaan on selvästi valittu juuri sellainen joka on oman mielen mukainen ja oman kokemuksen pohjalta toimivin.


PS Orbeallahan olisi ollut se uusien tuulien markkinoille tuoma all-road/adventure/go-anywhere-bike Terra, mutta Avant on aivan varmasti oikea pyörä maanteiden nielijälle.

----------


## Väsä

> Tiedän yhden laakson jonka kallioilla voi yrittämättäkin bongata kusiruikkuja ynnämuita veikkosia. En suosittele kiikareita



Kerro toki lisää

----------


## mkpaa

> Ja ennen kaikkea hauska nähdä ettei tuollaiseen käyttöön ole hankittu yleisen käsityksen mukaisesti ainoaa oikeaa levyjarrullista, lokasuojilla varustettua ja huomattavasti suuremman rengastilan omaavaa pyörää vaan on selvästi valittu juuri sellainen joka on oman mielen mukainen ja oman kokemuksen pohjalta toimivin.



Tuohonkin mahtuu 28 mm renkaat pyörimään, mutta sitten tulee jo jarrut vastaan. Lokasuojat ovat edelleen melko harvinainen näky jopa gravel-pyörissä.
En näe hyötyjä levyjarruista ja sitten olisi kahdenlaisia 28" kiekkoja. Nyt voi jumpata niitä pyörien välillä niin kuin huvittaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Avantiahan on (markkinoiden paineesta?) uudistettu täksi vuodeksi mm. siten että 30 mm renkaat mahtuvat (ja eteen leveämmätkin). Tosin en mene sataprosenttisen varmasti sanomaan että tämä koskee myös vannejarrullisia malleja (joiden suhteen jäin yhden jutun perusteella hieman siihen käsitykseen että niiden rungot ovat viimevuotista mallia).

----------


## Mika A

> Turskakihnutin FARA F|Road Disc1



Kerrankin runko, johon Shimanon kampimuotoilu sopii kuin nyrkki silmään!

----------


## Jukahia

Mondraker Crafty + koko M 
50mm kuitumiinikiekot hope4 navoilla
3" Nobby ss apex & 3"Purgatory grid
Keulan kulmaa 1,5* loivennettu + 10mm liikettä lisätty, nyt HA 66,1*
Xt11 / xtr pakka jne. 14.6 kg all in.

----------


## kauris

Hieno on! Ottaisin mielelläni tuollaisen ja noilla muutoksilla erityisesti. Harmittavasti painoahan tuollaisille 3 tuuman renkaille varustetuille täysjoustoille tulee vaikka kehätkin on kuitua.

----------


## JWH

Todella upee Mondraker Crafty!! Jos hommaisin täysjouston se olisi juuri tuollainen 😀

Lähetetty minun PE-TL10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

> Turskakihnutin FARA F|Road Disc1



Norjalainen merkki jonka norjalaisuuden tai kiinalaisuuden asteesta on jonkin verran keskusteltu sikäläisellä fillarifoorumilla, mutta melko pitkältihän se on nykyhiilikuiturunkoaikana sama juttu kaikkien pienten merkkien kanssa. Onko takana jotain omaakin suunnittelua vai onko vain uudelleenbrändätty joku "open mould" -runko. Faran takaa kuuluu löytyvän toisaalta ihan pätevää pyöräilyväkeä että palkittu muotoilufirma (minkä kyllä huomaa nettisivuista). Liikeideaan kuuluu Canyonin tapaan verkkomyyntiin keskittyminen.

https://faracycling.com/

Merkin lippulaivapyörän arvostelu turskaa lukeville tai kääntäjää käyttäville: https://www.landevei.no/Tester/Sykle...-FARA-F-ROAD-1

Mutta mukavaa että jotakin tietä myös tällaisia vähän oudompia merkkejä päätyy Suomen maanteille!








> Kerrankin runko, johon Shimanon kampimuotoilu sopii kuin nyrkki silmään!



Ehdottomasti! Voi tykätä tai olla tykkäämättä, mutta kaikin puolin tyylinmukainen kokonaisuus.

----------


## Human Traffic

No nyt on nätti Mondraker! Ja alle 15kg ei mikään painava ole.. Ajaisin

----------


## kukavaa

'
uus satula uus kuva.

----------


## Drifter

Laitetaanpa tänne. Mukava ja ketterä peli ajaa. Tultiin tutuksi tässä pari viikkoa ja tehtiin sinunkaupat. 

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

> Colnago tietäjiltä kaipaisin sen verran apua rungon kanssa että selviäisi mikä vuosimalli kyseessä.
> Voisiko olla Krono C50, president 50v juhlamalli?







> ^ Kysy Rubianolta vaikka twitterin kautta milloin se on tuolla DREAM KRONO:lla ajanut




Pyörästä en mitään ymmärrä - muuta kuin että se on musta - mutta joutohetken googlailulla selvisi sen verran että Miguel Angel Rubiano Chavez ajoi kaudet 2006-2007 nykyisen Bardiani-CSF:n edeltäjässä Ceramica Panaria - Navigaressa. Mainittuina vuosina talli ajoi Colnagolla. (Kaikissa muissa joukkueissaan hän on ajanut muunmerkkisillä pyörillä, Bianchista ja Wilier Triestinasta Someciin ja Kyklosiin.)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Uus satula ja kesäkumit 😊👌sekä pakka ja ketjut 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Rippikouluikäinen.

----------


## ealex

Tänään lenkillä:

----------


## slow

> Rippikouluikäinen.



Aaltoliikettä ja peukaloita.

----------


## Pekkaki

Näppärä keli ajella töistä himaan.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## kmw

YkkösMarkolla ouldskuul menings. Peukalot ja Slow:n kera aaltoilua.

----------


## jaakko.k



----------


## Plus

Parin vuoden täpärillä ajelun jälkeen alkoi taas kiinnostaa kevyempi ja jäykempi pyörä, joten osat siirtyivät CUBE Elite C:62 -runkoon. Puntari näytti 9,98 kg ja näpsäkältä kyllä tuntui pienen testilenkin perusteella.

----------


## jcool

Ai että tuli krossarista super pyörä :-) Schwalben G-One gummit 35 levyisenä ja Crank Brothers Double Shot polkimilla. Kyllä on kevättä rinnassa! Pakko kehua tubeless settiä. On herkkä ja pehmeä ajella polkuja. Olen vasta kokeillut paineill 5 ja 4 bar. Vois toimia tosi hyvin myös 3 bar paineilla! Kevyttä rullailua noin 25km/h. Mä tykkään kybällä!

----------


## h4rr11



----------


## stumpe

Vuoden ajoin stemmi nega kulmassa, nyt vaihdoin toisinpäin, pyörästä tuli paljon nautinnollisempi ajaa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hieno Cannondale jcoolilla ja plussaa myös tyylikkäästä kuvasta.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Kännäri osaa pyörien teon.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ai että tuli krossarista super pyörä :-) Schwalben G-One gummit 35 levyisenä ja Crank Brothers Double Shot polkimilla. Kyllä on kevättä rinnassa! Pakko kehua tubeless settiä. On herkkä ja pehmeä ajella polkuja. Olen vasta kokeillut paineill 5 ja 4 bar. Vois toimia tosi hyvin myös 3 bar paineilla! Kevyttä rullailua noin 25km/h. Mä tykkään kybällä!



(1) "Double Shot" tarkoittanee kaksipuolisia polkimia. Mulle ei klossittomuus ole oikein avautunut cyclocrosskäytössä puoliväärillä poluillakaan. Semmoisessa tilanteessa missä ei ehdi irrottaa jalkaa ei ainakaan mulla ehtisi mikään selkäydinreaktiokaan pelastamaan tilannetta avopolkimeltakaan. Mutta mä uskon vankasti siihen että käyttäjä tietää omat tarpeensa parhaiten itse (vaikka joskus sen tiedon saavuttaminen vaatiikin harhapolkuja).

(2) Mä en missään enkä koskaan aja 35-millisillä renkaillani 4 barin tai korkeammilla paineilla - ja mä käytän sisureita! Tubelessin plussista jää tärkein tai toiseksi tärkein käyttämättä jos ei rohkene roimasti laskea paineita. Poluilla luulisi isommankin kaverin pärjäävän vähän päälle 2 barilla.

(3) Hyvä kuva, mutta puristia puistattaa (a) se että pyörää ei ole kuvattu voimansiirtopuolelta ja (b) se että pyörä on laitettu nojaamaan voimansiirtopuolelta. Nämä ovat ehkä pelkkiä tyylikysymyksiä, mutta tyylin tärkeyttä ei tule vähätellä.







> Kännäri osaa pyörien teon.




Kun noin sanot, täytyy myöntää etten muista nähneeni rumaa Cannondalea ainakaan maantie- tai cyclocrosspuolella (ja maastopyöristä en mitään ymmärrä). Mutta ne keskiöt ja niiden ikuinen naksunta ja narina!

----------


## jcool

> (1) "Double Shot" tarkoittanee kaksipuolisia polkimia. Mulle ei klossittomuus ole oikein avautunut cyclocrosskäytössä puoliväärillä poluillakaan. Semmoisessa tilanteessa missä ei ehdi irrottaa jalkaa ei ainakaan mulla ehtisi mikään selkäydinreaktiokaan pelastamaan tilannetta avopolkimeltakaan. Mutta mä uskon vankasti siihen että käyttäjä tietää omat tarpeensa parhaiten itse (vaikka joskus sen tiedon saavuttaminen vaatiikin harhapolkuja).
> 
> (2) Mä en missään enkä koskaan aja 35-millisillä renkaillani 4 barin tai korkeammilla paineilla - ja mä käytän sisureita! Tubelessin plussista jää tärkein tai toiseksi tärkein käyttämättä jos ei rohkene roimasti laskea paineita. Poluilla luulisi isommankin kaverin pärjäävän vähän päälle 2 barilla.
> 
> (3) Hyvä kuva, mutta puristia puistattaa (a) se että pyörää ei ole kuvattu voimansiirtopuolelta ja (b) se että pyörä on laitettu nojaamaan voimansiirtopuolelta. Nämä ovat ehkä pelkkiä tyylikysymyksiä, mutta tyylin tärkeyttä ei tule vähätellä.
> 
> Kun noin sanot, täytyy myöntää etten muista nähneeni rumaa Cannondalea ainakaan maantie- tai cyclocrosspuolella (ja maastopyöristä en mitään ymmärrä). Mutta ne keskiöt ja niiden ikuinen naksunta ja narina!



Heh...
(1) Huippu poljin. Shimanon vastaava oli liukas ja nyt lukon kanssa polvetkin kiittää. Jos kisoja ajaisin, niin normi vispilää paikalle :-)
(2) 3 bar on minimi suositus enkä ihmettele. Jopa 5 bar on pehmeä tälle kumiseokselle ja samalla max paine. 
(3) oon valitettavasti niin huonokuntoinen, että tottunut katseleen pyöriä takaapäin :-)

edit...ja narinaan vielä...pyörän keskiö jouduttiin takuuhuoltamaan noin 800 km:n kohdalla. Suvalan asentaja sanoi, että ei muuten takuuna narisee enään. Ei olekkaan narissut ;-) Täysin äänetön ajo, paitsi mukava humina renkaissa nyt :-)

----------


## alteregoni

Jååhhans. Commencal nyky setupissa. No edelliseen verrattuna vaan Oneup ketjuohjuri lisää.

----------


## shitmonkey

> Parin vuoden täpärillä ajelun jälkeen alkoi taas kiinnostaa kevyempi ja jäykempi pyörä, joten osat siirtyivät CUBE Elite C:62 -runkoon. Puntari näytti 9,98 kg ja näpsäkältä kyllä tuntui pienen testilenkin perusteella.



Mielestäni varsin tyylikäs kokonaisuus. Itselläni sama siirros menossa, täpäri myynnissä ja CUBEn jäykkis jää talliin. Saatan jopa vaihtaa Reaction GTC:n rungon noihin B-D:n C62/68 malleihin (ihan vaan huvikseen).

----------


## Jenkka

Nyt tuntuu vanha rouvakin ihan eri pyörältä, kun heitin alle 2,6 leveät nobby nicit, miksei näitä ollut aiemminkin....

----------


## kempula

Marlin 7:lla reilun viikon verran aloiteltu pyöräilyharrastusta. 150km polkenut ja erittäin tyytyväinen pyörään, vaikka ei tullutkaan paria tonnia satsattua.

----------


## NikHa

"Sittemmin olen toki ostanut hieman mukavamman menopelin, mutta en siltikään varmastikaan mitään eliitin snobivehjettä, jolla saisi täällä olevien elitistien mehut jylläämään. Tärkeintä on, että itsellä on hyvä fiilis ja hauskaa harrastuksen parissa."

Waki ilmaisi asian aika hyvin joskus Pinkbiken foorumilla: Joko on rahaa ostaa pyöriä ja hipo-osia tai aikaa ajaa, mutta aika harvalla molempia.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mtok77

Perhe ja sukulaiset lahjoivat tälläisellä syntymäpäivälahjalla kun tuli 40 mittariin..

Pieniä muutoksia tuli tehtyä alkuperäiseen setuppiin: 
Jarrut: Deore --> Zee
Eturatas: SLX --> Absolute Black ovaali
Mrp Yläohjuri vaihtui ala bashiin
Renkaat: Maxxis Rekon+ --> Hutchinson Toro Koloss 2,8" & Taipan Koloss 2,8"
Tupit: Merida --> Odi

Pari kertaa nyt ajanut ja olen pyörään erittäin tyytyväinen!

----------


## pturunen

Ensimmäinen Merida, joka miellyttää silmää. Todella ajettavan näköinen mankeli!

----------


## kuovipolku

> "Sittemmin olen toki ostanut hieman mukavamman menopelin, mutta en siltikään varmastikaan mitään eliitin snobivehjettä, jolla saisi täällä olevien elitistien mehut jylläämään. Tärkeintä on, että itsellä on hyvä fiilis ja hauskaa harrastuksen parissa."
> 
> Waki ilmaisi asian aika hyvin joskus Pinkbiken foorumilla: Joko on rahaa ostaa pyöriä ja hipo-osia tai aikaa ajaa, mutta aika harvalla molempia.



Sitaateissa oleva lainaushan on tästä ketjusta sivun tai parin takaa. Silloin en ihan viitsinyt kommentoida (vaikka kieltämättä provosoiduin jo silloin) mutta nyt kun se on katsottu oikein lainaamisen arvoiseksi...

Jos ihmisellä on varaa, kiinnostusta ja ymmärrystä hankkia hieno ja kallis pyörä ja/tai hipo-osia, pitäisikö hänen jättää se tekemättä siksi ettei hänellä joidenkin mielestä tai jossakin katsannossa ole tarpeeksi aikaa ajaa sillä? Ja jos muut sellaisia pyöriä ja hipo-osia arvostavat ja kenties jopa osaavat arvostaa, tekeekö se heistä snobeja tai elitistejä? 


Ei hemmetti, minusta paljon suurimpia snobeja ovat nämä jotka hakevat jotain paremmuudentunnetta itselleen siitä että eivät aja kalliimmalla tai paremmalla pyörillä tai osilla!


PS Itse olen ollut huomaavinani etteivät ne ole suinkaan ne "snobit" tai "elitistit" jotka tällä foorumilla ovat nopeita esittämään arvionsa jonkin kelvottomuudesta tai riittäämättömyydestä normaaliharrastajan tarpeisiin vaan ne jotka melko äskettäin ovat mielestään päässeet lajiin sisälle ja nousseet oikealle tasolle. Eli ikään kuin se alempi keskiluokka joka pyrkii matkimaan ylempää ja tekemään eroa alempaan luokkaan.

PPS Sitten on kieltämättä olemassa se pitkän kokemuksen ja käytännön kautta oppinsa saanut  joukko, jolle on muodostunut varsin perustellut käsitykset siitä mikä toimii kovassa ja pitkäaikaisessa käytössä ja mikä ei. Mutta eivät hekään yleensä kovin alentuvasti huonoiksi katsomiinsa pyöriin tai osiin suhtaudu, korkeintaan vähän sillä lailla isällisen neuvovasti...

----------


## cuppis

^samaa mieltä kanssasi, hyvin kirjoitit!

----------


## Kyde

^^ Kyllähän niitä kuspäitä löytyy jokaisesta porukasta. Tuskin se asenne on kiinni siitä, ajaako 50€:n vai 5000€:n kitkalla. Itseä on lähinnä rieponut viime aikoina muutama tapaus tässä ketjussa, jossa kuvan pyörä ja harrastaja on dissattu juurikin sen vuoksi, että pyörä on vanha / halpa. Jos esimerkiksi todetaan, että ei kannata alle tonnin pyörää ostaa, jos metsään meinaa. Tuommosen "heiton" saattaa joku jopa ottaa todesta ja jättää hyvän harrastuksen sen vuoksi, että kuvittelee oman pyörän olevan liian "huono".

Itseäni ei kiinnosta piirun vertaa minkälaisella kitkuttimella kukin ajaa. Itse ajan ja harrastan juurikin niin, kuin parhaaksi näen ja niin pitäisi muidenkin tehdä.

----------


## puppy

Jos asia on tällä käsitelty =) kaikki ajaa millä ajaa, jos et voi sanoa positiivista tai rakentavaa, ole hiljaa riippumatta millä ajat.

----------


## mackaiweri

Cuben AMS 100 SHPC -runkosettiin kasattu kulkine

----------


## LJL

> Cuben AMS 100 SHPC -runkosettiin kasattu kulkine



Kuulostaa hyvältä, olisi ihan mukava visuaalillisesti nähdäkin

----------


## Oulunjulli

Niin olisikin, tai ainakin oikein runollisesti kuvailla sitä. Kiinnostaa kun tänään semmoista runkoa tuijotin Bike-Discountin sivuilla.
edit: ^^lukee muokattu ja kuvaongelman ratkaiseminen, vaan ei mulle näy

----------


## mackaiweri

Nyt on kyllä mielenkiintoista, että miksi ei muille näy. Lisäsin kuvan omaan kansiooni täällä fillarifoorumilla, ja sitä kautta linkin tänne. Täytyy yrittää ratkaista pulmaa. Jostain kumman syystä ei dropboxin ja google driven linkitkään tunnu nytten toimivan, vaikka oikeudet pitäisi olla kohdillaan.

----------


## JackOja

Minä näen tuon mainitun kuvan.

Edit: no nyt näkyy kaksikin.

Kireen näköinen menijä!

----------


## mackaiweri

Joku bitti nyt on vinossa, kun ei omaan galleriaan ladattu kuva näkynyt kaikille. Lisäsin kuvat uudestaan tapatalkin kautta, eli nyt luulisi näkyvän kaikille.

----------


## Oulunjulli

No kyllä se nyt näkyy, kyllä tuolla ajaa. (Tyhmä kymysys, onko etujarrulevy väärin päin vahingossa/tarkoituksella? Vai katonko väärin tai sillä mitään väliä ole.)

----------


## mackaiweri

Eipä tuo missikisoissa pärjäisi, mutta ajaa asiansa. Kyllä tuo etujarrulevy pitäisi ihan oikein päin olla, tai ainakin printit on ulkopuolella. En ole aiemmin asiaan kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta saattaisi jopa toimia paremmin toisinpäin. Kyllähän tuolla kovaa pääsisi, jos reisistä löytyisi tarpeeksi potkua.

----------


## noniinno

^Kyllä se minulle näkyy olevan oikein päin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Maguran levy kuuluu olla tolleen vastakarvaan niin kuin muillakin valmistajilla. Mulla noi samat Maguran levyt toimii erittäin huonosti, nykii ja paukkkuu koko ajan eikä toiminta ole parantunut sisäänajossa. Pitänee hommata jotain muuta tilalle.

----------


## Oulunjulli

No niin onki, piti tarkistaa omatki ja vastakarvaanhan nekin tullut ruuvattua mutta nuolen suuntaan kuitenki. Valitan sekoiluani.

----------


## Jonttu.

> ^^ Kyllähän niitä kuspäitä löytyy jokaisesta porukasta. Tuskin se asenne on kiinni siitä, ajaako 50€:n vai 5000€:n kitkalla. Itseä on lähinnä rieponut viime aikoina muutama tapaus tässä ketjussa, jossa kuvan pyörä ja harrastaja on dissattu juurikin sen vuoksi, että pyörä on vanha / halpa. Jos esimerkiksi todetaan, että ei kannata alle tonnin pyörää ostaa, jos metsään meinaa. Tuommosen "heiton" saattaa joku jopa ottaa todesta ja jättää hyvän harrastuksen sen vuoksi, että kuvittelee oman pyörän olevan liian "huono".
> 
> Itseäni ei kiinnosta piirun vertaa minkälaisella kitkuttimella kukin ajaa. Itse ajan ja harrastan juurikin niin, kuin parhaaksi näen ja niin pitäisi muidenkin tehdä.



Totally Offtopic:

Voisiko se olla myös niin, että kokeneempi harrastaja voisi nähdä aloittelevan harrastajan kalustossa pahimmat sudenkuopat, jotka rajoittavat harrastamista. Aika usein kokeneempien kuskien neuvoja kuunnellessa ja niiden pohjalta toimiessa tulee sellainen olo, että minkä takia en ole tehnyt näin jo ajat sitten?! Esim ensimaasturin tektron jarrujen vaihto shimanoihin muutti koko ajamisen luonteen maastossa kun pyörään pystyi luottamaan alamäessä. Kyllä esimerkiksi maantiepyöräily tuntui aivan käsittämättömän paljon erilaiselta lajilta 11kg cyclolla ja 8kg cyclolla vaikka saman mallin runko olikin. Se kokonaisuus teki pyörän luonteesta aivan erilaisen ja osilla oli ratkaiseva vaikutus omassa harrastamisessa ajoergonomian merkittävään parantumiseen ja sitä kautta ajomäärien kasvamiseen ja harrastuksen syventymiseen.

Hifi vehkeet on aina hifivehkeitä oli laji tai asia mikä tahansa. 100€ corollalla ja 100.000 mersulla pääsee molemmilla paikasta toiseen, mutta on henkilökohtainen arvovalinta kuinka paljon siitä matkasta ja matkaan vaikuttavista tekijöistä on valmis maksamaan. Kyllä se 100km lenkkikin tuntuu aika erilaiselta sillä perushyvällä cyclolla vs bilteman mummonpyörällä vaikka sama matka onkin.
On vaan yksinkertainen fakta ja nyrkkisääntö, että jos pyörällä ajetaan useita tonneja vuodessa niin noin 1000€ saa saksanmaalta jo sellaisen pelin, joka kestää sitä ajoa useamman vuoden ja joka tarjoaa suuren osan mahdollisesti suorituskyvystä järkevällä hinnalla.

Poislukien tarjoukset noin 1000-1200€ maastureissa ja maantiepyörissä takaavat esim canyonilta kunnon vehkeet joilla aktiiviharrastajakin voi ajaa hyvin 10.000km vuodessa useamman vuoden ajan. Tämän hintapisteen alle osuvat vehkeet tekevät valitettavan raskaita kompromisseja suorituskyvyssä päästäkseen tiettyyn hintalappuun. Nämä kompromissit eivät ole järkeviä kokonaissuorituskyvyn kannalta ja niistä muodostuu ikäviä rajoittavia tekijöitä, jotka haittaavat harrastamista nopeasi taitojen ja kunnon karttuessa.

Päivitttäin biltemalla ajavana on myös sanottava, että ihmisten kannattaisi kiinnittää ehkä myös hieman huomiota elinkaarikustannuksiin. Bilteman renkaat maksavat alle kympin kappale, mutta niitten jäljiltä saa vuodessa paikkailla monta kertaa sisureita ja pyörittää rengasrumbaa ihan kiitettävästi. Fiksumpaa on kun hankkii vaan kunnon schwalben pistosuojatut renkaat, jolloin elinkaarikustannukset säilyvät paljon maltillisempina ja jää aikaa enemmän harrastamiselle. Toivottavasti tämä esimerkki kiteytti sitä koneempien itsellenikin jakamaa pitkäjänteistä viisautta, jota pyritään usein myös täällä foorumilla jakamaan.

----------


## Taimo M.

^ Peukku tälle.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Radonissa vähän uutta palikkaa. 1x10 Shimano Zee/SLX/Deore voimansiirto ja Fabric Scoop satula.



Palaan vielä tuohon Whiten hiilikuitumaantiepyörän painoon, josta pari sivua sitten puhuttiin: vaihdoin kiekot ja renkaat pienellä budjetilla (Shimano RS20 ja Conti Grand Sport Race), ja painoa lähti 600 grammaa. Nyt 8,8 kg ilman polkimia.

----------


## eagle

.

----------


## Kanuuna

> .



Gghrrrrr. Tommosen voisin nimetä unelmapyöräkseni.

----------


## dtw

> Ei hemmetti, minusta paljon suurimpia snobeja ovat nämä jotka hakevat jotain paremmuudentunnetta itselleen siitä että eivät aja kalliimmalla tai paremmalla pyörillä tai osilla!



Paremmuudentunteen hakeminen taitaa olla aika yleistä. Tiedättehän, musiikkipiireissä parempia yhtyeen tai artistin faneja ovat ne, jotka fanittivat jo ennen nykyistä suosiota. Paremmat fanit käyvät riittävän usein keikoilla ja osaavat elämöidä siellä oikealla tavalla. Muut eivät ole aitoja faneja vaan jotain pinnallista.

Sosiaalisia normeja varmaan löytyy: pyöräilijän täytyy ajaa "omantasoisellaan" pyörällä eli ei ainakaan liian hienolla pyörällä, koska muuten voi tulla sanomista muilta.

Tämäkin viesti kuuluisi johonkin muuhun ketjuun, mutta en tiedä minne...

----------


## kmw

> ....
> Ei hemmetti, minusta paljon suurimpia snobeja ovat nämä jotka hakevat jotain paremmuudentunnetta itselleen siitä että eivät aja kalliimmalla tai paremmalla pyörillä tai osilla!
> ...



Hämmästyttävä kommentti. Mun pyörät eivät ole kalliita eikä uudenkarheita, mutta täyttävät tehtävänsä ja kaikki ovat ajopyöriä. Jos olisin silleen rikas kun nyt köyhä niin tilanne olisi varmasti toinen. Muttaettä snobismia? Imho nyt on kova sivukierre tai jtkn kuovinpolun ajattelussa.

----------


## cuppis

^mut sun fillareitten ei tartte olla kalliita eikä uudenkarheita koska ne on sielukkaita  :Hymy:

----------


## msh

Kai uudet laukut ja satula oikeuttavat uuden kuvan julkaisemista? Tankolaukku vielä puuttuu kuvasta....

----------


## kuovipolku

> Hämmästyttävä kommentti. Mun pyörät eivät ole kalliita eikä uudenkarheita, mutta täyttävät tehtävänsä ja kaikki ovat ajopyöriä. Jos olisin silleen rikas kun nyt köyhä niin tilanne olisi varmasti toinen. Muttaettä snobismia? Imho nyt on kova sivukierre tai jtkn kuovinpolun ajattelussa.



Tämä menee keskusteluksi kommenteista kun tärkeintä olisivat kuvat ja niiden kommentit, mutta lainaamaasi kohtaa on tietysti helppo tulkita väärin eli toisin kuin se on tarkoitettu jos sen lukee yhteydestään irrotettuna.

Siinä että ei aja kalliimmalla tai paremmalla pyörällä tai osilla ei tietenkään tarvitse olla mitään snobistista. Snobismia siitä tekee vasta se paremmuuden ja erottautumisen haku (joka toki on meille kaikille jollain tavalla luontaista) ja se snobismi ilmenee esimerkiksi kommenteissa siinä miten kalliimmilla tai paremmilla pyörillä ajavat ovat snobeja ja elitistejä, eivät aja niillä tarpeeksi - mitä se sitten onkaan - ja syyllistyvät halvempien pyörien ja osien kohtuuttomaan arvosteluun vain siksi että ne ovat halvempia vaikkeivat edes tiedä mitä pyörien tai osien erot käytännössä merkitsevät. 

Selvenikö yhtään tai oikeniko kierre?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kai uudet laukut ja satula oikeuttavat uuden kuvan julkaisemista? Tankolaukku vielä puuttuu kuvasta....



On täällä julkaistu useampiakin kuvia samasta pyörästä vähäisempienkin muutosten takia...

Tää on vähän tällainen pilkkusääntönatsijuttu, mutta pyörän kuvaaminen noin päin on minusta vähän kuin prinsessa Madeleinen kuvaaminen...no vaikka tulemassa vessasta. Toinen juttu on se että kuvaan voisi liittää vähän tietoakin silloin kun pyörän merkki ja malli tai hankitut osat tai varusteet eivät ole helposti tunnistettavissa kuvasta (eikä jäädä odottamaan että kiinnostuneet ja tiedonhaluiset niitä kysyvät).

----------


## kmw

Kierteet on hyvästä. Kunnes korkkaavat  :Hymy:

----------


## msh

> On täällä julkaistu useampiakin kuvia samasta pyörästä vähäisempienkin muutosten takia...
> 
> Tää on vähän tällainen pilkkusääntönatsijuttu, mutta pyörän kuvaaminen noin päin on minusta vähän kuin prinsessa Madeleinen kuvaaminen...no vaikka tulemassa vessasta. Toinen juttu on se että kuvaan voisi liittää vähän tietoakin silloin kun pyörän merkki ja malli tai hankitut osat tai varusteet eivät ole helposti tunnistettavissa kuvasta (eikä jäädä odottamaan että kiinnostuneet ja tiedonhaluiset niitä kysyvät).



Ok, 
kyseessä siis On-One Pickenflick, uusi satula on Brooks Cambium (mikä erittäin miellyttävä kokemus, vaikka raskas onkin). Laukut ovat uutta Ortliebin bike-packing-sarjaa, mitkä laadukkaan tuntuiset, kenttätestit toistaiseksi puuttuvat. Kuvaaminen "väärästä suunnasta" liittyy laukkujen väritykseen, mielestäni runkolaukun vetoketju on väärällä puolella. Kehuisin vielä G-Onet 40 mm leveydessä, tubelessinä on mielestäni täydellinen, ja rullaa hyvin kaikilla alustoilla. Näillä mennään...

----------


## SammyB



----------


## lai

Teräsrunko, v-jarrut paska maasturi ei voi harrastaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## beehoo

...ja etuvaihtajan takempi vaijerinkuori aivan liian pitkä...

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Radonissa vähän uutta palikkaa. 1x10 Shimano Zee/SLX/Deore voimansiirto ja Fabric Scoop satula.



Tykkään kovasti, peukku tälle.

----------


## Teemu H

SammyB mahtavaa, nyt on väriä kuvassa!

----------


## kmw

Lain Onniwanni on sympaattinen. Varmasti aivan hyvä väärin harrastamiseen.

----------


## Blackborow

Satula näyttäisi olevan väärässä asennossa.

----------


## Kyde

> Teräsrunko, v-jarrut paska maasturi ei voi harrastaa 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Väärin sanottu, tuolla ei SAA harrastaa. Etuhaarukka ei toimi, paskat renkaat (varmaan kivikovat), stemmi näyttää löysältä. Henki pois jos tuolla maastoon lähtee!

*sarkasmia*

----------


## jcool

Innostuin vanhoja kuviani tsekkaileen ja Trekin Cobiahan se siinä :-) Sori talviaiheinen kuva, mutta fiilis muistuu mieleen, kun uudessa lumessa pääsin ajeleen. Myin pyörän nuorelle tyvärälle, joka tuli isänsä kanssa katsoon ja koeajaan. Tyttö lähti koeajaan ja isän kans jutskailtiin siinä odotellessä. Mä nauroin siinä keskustellessa, että ei oo paluuta nyt. Tyttö ihastui pyörään saman tien :-) Harvinaisen siisti valkoinen väri minun mielestä!

----------


## Padex

Avanti Blade 1-hybridi maantiemoodissa. Painoa sain tiputettua 9,7 kg:aan, alunperin painoi n. 12 kg. On se nyt parempi ajettava. 35 millinen rengas menee alle maksimissaan. Vaakaputki virtual 545mm, stack 580mm ja reach 360mm.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/avanti-blade-10-altus-2013/

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Edelliskerrasta vaihtuneet... keula, alukiekot ja osasetti.

----------


## jcool

Uusi mörssäri :-) Muutaman lenkin perusteella huikea peli. Juurakko/kivikko -helvetti ei tunnu missään, kun laittaa paineet sopivasti. Stumpista tähän ja ei tietenkään yhtä huikea ajoasento kuin stumppissa, mutta yllättävän innoissaan olen jäykän perän tuomista eduista! Kivikkojumpat ja esteiden ylitykset ovat yhtä juhlaa. Mahtava etuiskari, kun on portaaton säätö - aivan jäykästä sopivan löysään. Taittuu ja lähtee mutkista sopivan napakasti, varsinkin kun otti ne painavat sisurit pois. Litkutus oli maailman helpoin tähän mennessä. Kertalaakista pitävä rengas ilman kikkailuja. Ei tarvinnut "rengas rautojan" kans värkkäillä tai teippejä laitella. Trek Stache 7....

----------


## mackaiweri

Onnea uudesta kulkineesta - on kyllä komea plussa-trek  :Hymy:  Etenkin tuo mattavihreä runko on tyylikäs!

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

On kyllä houkuttelevan näköinen Trekki... Ehkä tommonen plussajäykkiskin pitää joskus hommatta.

----------


## NikHa

> Sitaateissa oleva lainaushan on tästä ketjusta sivun tai parin takaa. Silloin en ihan viitsinyt kommentoida (vaikka kieltämättä provosoiduin jo silloin) mutta nyt kun se on katsottu oikein lainaamisen arvoiseksi...



Vapaa maa. Provosoidu menemään jos huvittaa. Wakin juttu oli vähän pitempi ja asiayhteydestä nostettuna ja huonosti suomennetuna väärinymmärryksen vaara on olemassa. Tältä foorumilta en ole kyllä tuota sitaatiksi heittänyt, enkä lukenu. Jos löytyy aiempaa niin on puhdasta sattumaa. Kyseinen kommentti on Pinkbiken sivuilta Wakileaksin rallatuksesta vapaa suomennos (ei mitään muistikuvaa, mihin juttuun liittyy). Sanoma kuitenkin oli suurin piirtein se, että yksilö jolla on aikaa ja rahaa harrastaa on onnekas. Harvalla on molempia ja kaikilla ei kumpaakaan.

Onko siinä sitä paitsi jotain väärää, että polttaa kymppitonnin pyörään, jota ei koskaan käytä. Ei Ferrareillakaan joka päivä ajeta. Palstalla asustavat Ferrarimiehet voi korjata, jos olen väärässä.

Offtopic loppuu.

Jäsen lai:n sisäsiittonen on v-jarruista huolimatta pirun hieno!

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Hommasin pakettikuution maasturin rinnalle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onpas hieno Cube ja hieno kuva. Tässä poseerauskuva tästä minun Norco-hybrid viritelmästä.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ehkäpä antoisinta pyöräilyä mulle nyt just.

----------


## Juniper

Laitetaan tännekin uusin tulokas


Trek Fuel ex8 plussa renkailla... nyt on taas kivaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snowfake

Tämmönen

----------


## kmw

Tämä sekä @Stenu että @ snowfake

----------


## henripit

Canyon Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 + Mavic renkaat+vanteet päivitetty. Pahoittelut surkeasta kuvanlaadusta. Puhelin jotenkin onnistui pilaamaan sen.

----------


## lai

Hienoa että teräs runkomateriaalina ei ole unohtunut unholaan ja teräspyöriä rakennellaan hiilariaikana.

----------


## CamoN

Tälle hankinnalle oli ihan toiminnallisiakin syitä,  mutta käytetään nyt paikka kun se on. Kansalaiset, med börjare - onnea satavuotiaalle itsenäiselle Suomen tasavallalle. Sinistä valkoisella, Pole Evolink 110.

----------


## joni33

> Tälle hankinnalle oli ihan toiminnallisiakin syitä,  mutta käytetään nyt paikka kun se on. Kansalaiset, med börjare - onnea satavuotiaalle itsenäiselle Suomen tasavallalle. Sinistä valkoisella, Pole Evolink 110.



Oikein hienon näköinen peli! Erikoinen tuo rungon muotoilu. Saiskohan sitä itsekin ostaa samasta syystä uuden fillarin kuin sä. Vähän epäilen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Tälle hankinnalle oli ihan toiminnallisiakin syitä,  mutta käytetään nyt paikka kun se on. Kansalaiset, med börjare - onnea satavuotiaalle itsenäiselle Suomen tasavallalle. Sinistä valkoisella, Pole Evolink 110.



No nyt!! 👍👌👊

----------


## Gibsy

Valjun näköinen kapealla tangolla ja kumeilla.

----------


## CamoN

> Valjun näköinen kapealla tangolla ja kumeilla.



Kieltämättä, pyörä antaa ymmärtää että sellainen 25mm sisäleveillä ja 28 reikäisillä hiilarikehillä rakennettu setti olisi sekä kevyempi, että lähempänä muuten modernin pyörän henkeä.

----------


## LJL

Pole vetää kyllä hiljaiseksi  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan sillä hyvällä tavalla mutta ei pysty totemaan kuin että huh huh. Uskomattoman näköinen vehe.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Huh huh" -efekti on ehkä pienempi ellei peräti olematon kaltaisellani maantiepyöräilijällä joka ei ole ajanut metriäkään millään maastopyörällä. Mutta jotenkin tuo näyttää siltä että jos sen satulaan istuisi, pyörä tuntuisi luontevalta ajettavalta. Useinhan tässä ketjussa kehuttuja maastopyöriä - puhumattakaan läskipyöristä - etenkin täsjoustoja katsellessa pystyn lähinna vain ajattelemaan että mitenkähän tuotakin ajetaan...

Jos joskus alkaa tuntua siltä että maantiet, hiekkatiet ja helpot polut on nähty - tai vain että kaipaan välillä jotain muuta, niin Pole olisi ehdoton ykkösvaihtoehto. Tai ainoa. Mutta ehkä kuitenkin erivärisenä!

----------


## Jami2003

Millainen toi Pole on ajaa noin kapealla ohjaustangolla. Ja mikä yleensä on ohjaustangon leveys? Kuvakin kun voi pettää mittasuhteiltaan niin helposti.

----------


## CamoN

> Millainen toi Pole on ajaa noin kapealla ohjaustangolla. Ja mikä yleensä on ohjaustangon leveys? Kuvakin kun voi pettää mittasuhteiltaan niin helposti.



680mm. Ihan mukava ajaa mielestäni, ja tanko on sopiva minulle. 720mm leveän saattaisin vielä kelpuuttaa, mutta siitä leveämmät olisi minun näkökulmastani vähän yliampuvia.

----------


## Kyrdis

Hiano Pole, täpärin jälkeen sitten vähemmän joustavaa. Tämän vuoden "kisapyörä"

----------


## Jami2003

> 680mm. Ihan mukava ajaa mielestäni, ja tanko on sopiva minulle. 720mm leveän saattaisin vielä kelpuuttaa, mutta siitä leveämmät olisi minun näkökulmastani vähän yliampuvia.



Joo eli kuvassa jopa näyttää ehkä kapeammalta mitä oikeasti on.

----------


## LJL

> Hiano Pole, täpärin jälkeen sitten vähemmän joustavaa. Tämän vuoden "kisapyörä"



Aah, eroottista  :Cool:  Ritcheyn teräsmaasturi on seuraava projektini. Jos joku on varmaa niin se on aivan varmaa

----------


## ratikka

Omaa kalustoa. Girsin kasasin talven aikana. Spessusta ei ollut parempaa tuoreehkoa kuvaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Oscarista tykkään, ihan objektiivisestikin. Sininen ja keltainen lienevät seuravärejä tai jotain - ei kai niitä kukaan muuten pyöräänsä laitattaisi? No, oli syy mikä tahansa, mutta yhdistettynä FFWD:n hirvittävien logojen väreihin tulos on...tyrmäävä. Siniset juomapullot kyllä muuten ovat esteettisesti oiva valinta. Ja pyörätietokone voisi olla keltainen...

Mutta ne on eri miehet jotka pyörillä ajaa ja ne jotka niitä katselee!

----------


## jame1967

Kylä näyttää pole komeelta , aika pitkältä noi polet näyttää .
Olisko jollain heittää palstalle kuva jossa pole ja joku normipituinen fillari vierekkäin .

----------


## ratikka

> Oscarista tykkään, ihan objektiivisestikin. Sininen ja keltainen lienevät seuravärejä tai jotain - ei kai niitä kukaan muuten pyöräänsä laitattaisi? No, oli syy mikä tahansa, mutta yhdistettynä FFWD:n hirvittävien logojen väreihin tulos on...tyrmäävä. Siniset juomapullot kyllä muuten ovat esteettisesti oiva valinta. Ja pyörätietokone voisi olla keltainen...
> 
> Mutta ne on eri miehet jotka pyörillä ajaa ja ne jotka niitä katselee!



Juu seuravärit ovat. Tuossa on se hyvä puoli, että nuo värit saa helposti vaihdettua kun kyllästyy. Saa nähdä mitkä väritykset siihen ensi kesäksi keksii. Tykkään rungosta kyllä pirusti.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kylä näyttää pole komeelta , aika pitkältä noi polet näyttää .
> Olisko jollain heittää palstalle kuva jossa pole ja joku normipituinen fillari vierekkäin .



Joskus kun tuo huoltoukko™ mun evolinkkiä niputti, niin otti kuvan siitä ja omasta SC Nomadista rinnakkain, M-kokosia molemmat ja Polen etuakseli ~15cm edempänä.. Kuvakin saattaa jossain olla jemmassa..

----------


## Mach-0

Tällä on nyt joutunut ajamaan, kun Saksan kaverit ei saa vaihdepyörään kiekkoja toimitettua. 38/15 ja 7kg.

----------


## kmw

Ritsi kelpais khyl mullekii. Peukalot Kyrdiksen pöörälle.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Raijini tämän hetken setupissa. Musta Reba oottaa hyllyssä ja vaihtuu kunhan saa siihen sävyyn passelit tarrat vaihettua.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

kuvan takapakka ei päätynyt lopulliseen kokoonpanoon

----------


## mkpaa

> kuvan takapakka ei päätynyt lopulliseen kokoonpanoon



Mistä lie johtui.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jholmb

Olisi kiva kuulla kokomuksia Ortliebin laukuista?! Vaikuttavat ihan ok tuotteilta ja varsinkin runkolaukun hinta on miellyttävä  :Hymy: 



> Kai uudet laukut ja satula oikeuttavat uuden kuvan julkaisemista? Tankolaukku vielä puuttuu kuvasta....

----------


## keskinopeusmies

[QUOTE=Jholmb;2672896]Olisi kiva kuulla kokomuksia Ortliebin laukuista?! Vaikuttavat ihan ok tuotteilta ja varsinkin runkolaukun hinta on miellyttävä  :Hymy: [/

Aikamoinen jatke on kyllä ruuvattu satulaputkeen.
Tuonko ahtaa täytett tavaraa niin kyllä aikamoinen vääntö tulee kiinnikkeisiin. Olisiko sivulaukut mitään?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pave

Pirustako mä sitä olisin etukäteen voinut tietää, että 'hallitus' voisi - ilm. hetkellisessä mielenhäiriössä - saada päähänsä aloittaa pihanhoitotyöt tältä keväältä...



Vähän harmittaa, ettei ollut riistakameraa väijymässä tuolla teknisen tilan ovella sen avautuessa, ilme olisi saattanut olla näkemisen arvoinen!  :Leveä hymy: 
Onneksi oli hyvä selitys valmiina...

----------


## Farina

> Pirustako mä sitä olisin etukäteen voinut tietää, että 'hallitus' voisi - ilm. hetkellisessä mielenhäiriössä - saada päähänsä aloittaa pihanhoitotyöt tältä keväältä...
> 
>  Onneksi oli hyvä selitys valmiina...



 Viitsitkö jeesata ja kertoa mikä se selitys on  :Hymy:  Pyöräkuume sitä luokkaa, että pelkään tarvitsevani jotain tuontyylistä piakkoin...

----------


## nikkesi

Uusi pyörä saapuu 3 viikon päästä ja hyvä selitys pitää keksiä ennen sitä.?

----------


## zander

Se perinteinen sohvakännykkäräpsy uudesta. Etukiekon tarrat taitaapi joutua repimään.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuommoista kuvaa katsellessa tulee mieleen muutama asia: (1) hyvä ettei mulla olle valkoista nahkasohvaa, (2) hyvä ettei meillä olla innostuttu tyylikkäästä sisustuksesa, (3) hyvä että en itse harrasta triathlonia enkä tempoajoa ja (4) mitähän ne siellä Specializedin markkinointiosastolla ajatteli kun antoivat pyörälle tuollaisen alunperin vankilaslangia olevan mallinimen.

----------


## JackOja

^^ mitä matskua toi seinä on? Jotain yleisesti saatavilla olevaa rakennuslevyä?

----------


## zander

> Tuommoista kuvaa katsellessa tulee mieleen muutama asia: (1) hyvä ettei mulla olle valkoista nahkasohvaa, (2) hyvä ettei meillä olla innostuttu tyylikkäästä sisustuksesa, (3) hyvä että en itse harrasta triathlonia enkä tempoajoa ja (4) mitähän ne siellä Specializedin markkinointiosastolla ajatteli kun antoivat pyörälle tuollaisen alunperin vankilaslangia olevan mallinimen.



Siihenhän sattui monta sinulle epämiellyttävää asiaa samaan pakettiin  :Hymy: 





> ^^ mitä matskua toi seinä on? Jotain yleisesti saatavilla olevaa rakennuslevyä?



Puusta valmistettua paneelia:
http://www.puumerkki.fi/tuotteet_ja_...stuotteet.html

----------


## Oulunjulli

Brother from another mother - näyttääpä ne samiksilta.
Minä taas koitin katella valkoista keulaa vaan hyvä että laitoin mustan. Koitin myös katella noita Caniksia vaan ei sattunu niin Ikonit.
...niin ja mieluummin tuo musta keula olis ollu 100mm, mutta kun 120mm Recon oli torilla kaupan niin siinä nyt tommonen.





> Raijini tämän hetken setupissa. Musta Reba oottaa hyllyssä ja vaihtuu kunhan saa siihen sävyyn passelit tarrat vaihettua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla







> Parin vuoden hiljaiselon jälkeen koittas lämmittää suhdetta tähänkin uusilla renkailla.
> Neljä vuotta ollut tarkoitus lyhentää tuota takajarruletkua ja penkiksi  vaihtui jossain välin tuo epämielusa Roven jakkara. Onpa tässä vissiin  joku viikko aikaa värkätä ennen kuin täällä polut alkaa kuivuun.
> ...edit niin ja ohan tähän tullu tuo joustokeula kun ollut täysjäykkä ja  kehistä teipit pois kun ajattelin mennä klassiseen suuntaan renkailla.

----------


## pätkä

Endurace CF SLX Disc 8.0

----------


## JohannesP

Hyvännäköinen väri ja varmaan livenä entistä hienompi. Kuinka leveet renkaat tuohon mahtuu?

----------


## noniinno

> 



Peukut tälle!!

----------


## paaton

> Tuommoista kuvaa katsellessa tulee mieleen muutama asia: (1) hyvä ettei mulla olle valkoista nahkasohvaa, (2) hyvä ettei meillä olla innostuttu tyylikkäästä sisustuksesa, (3) hyvä että en itse harrasta triathlonia enkä tempoajoa ja (4) mitähän ne siellä Specializedin markkinointiosastolla ajatteli kun antoivat pyörälle tuollaisen alunperin vankilaslangia olevan mallinimen.



Samaa mieltä  :Hymy:  Jos menee muutenkin liikaa rahaa harrastukseen, niin tempossa katto ei ihan äkkiä tulisi vastaan. 

Hieno on kyllä pyörä ja paikalla johon se kuuluukin. Näitä kuvia ei vaan uskalla katsoa  kovin kauaa.

----------


## V-P.V

Harvoin tulee kommentoitua toisten fillareita, mutta 'pätkän' pyörä on kyllä majesteettinen ilmestys! Huh!

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Pätkän Canyon on kyllä nopeen näkönen! Satulan korkeudestä päätellen kuskin nimimerkki saattaa olla hämäystä...

----------


## kuovipolku

Minun onnekseni pyörä kuin pyörä on ulkonäöllisesti parhaimmillaan silloin kun runko on suunnilleen kokoa 54! Ei sillä etteikö isompikin pyörä voi olla hieno tai komea ja pienempi upea tai nätti, mutta pääsääntöisesti ne näyttävät hyviltä vain silloin kun oikeankokoinen ajaja on pyörän päällä.

Muuten taidan kuulua vähemmistöön eli en oikein tykkää, koska vertaan sitä mielessäni joko Aeroadiin (joka on todella hieno luomus, ehkä Canyonin suunnittelijoiden "paras ikinä") tai Cannondaleen (joka jostain kumman syystä hallitsee semmoisen klassisen tasapainoisen mutta kuitenkin selvästi tätä päivää olevan pyörän suunnittelun eli kategoriassa kuin kategoriassa Cannondaleissa on aina harmoniset mittasuhteet ja juuri oikean paksuiset putket).

PS Täsmennetään jälkimmäistä kommenttia siten että vertasin mielessäni samankokoisia pyöriä ja niistä näkemiäni kuvia. Onhan se sanomattakin selvää että 54-kokoa oleva Aeroad tai CAAD12 on harmonisemman näköinen kuin samaa mallia oleva 60-kokoinen. (Vaikka onhan siinäkin eroja miten paljon ulkonäkö muuttuu runkokoon kasvaessa...)

PPS Eikä mulla ole pienintäkään epäilystä etteikö punainen Endurace SLX Disc olisi minunkin silmääni paljon hienompi jos katselisin samasta kulmasta otettua ajokuvaa!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kieltämättä fillarien sopusuhtaisuus saattaa hieman kärsiä kun kuski on pitkä tai lyhyt vaikka fillari itsessään olisikin hieno.

----------


## Warlord

^tai epäsuhtainen ylävartalo vs. alavartalo

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^ aivan totta, näitä vaihtoehtoja löytyy.

----------


## Warlord

Tässä yksi sellainen, pitkät jalat ja varsinkin reisi suhteessa torsoon ja käsiin. Tämän seurauksena set-up on erikoisen näköinen.

----------


## pätkä

> Hyvännäköinen väri ja varmaan livenä entistä hienompi. Kuinka leveet renkaat tuohon mahtuu?



Kuvassa on 33 mm leveät Challengen Gravel Grinder Race renkaat. Tarkemmin näistä Canyonin maantiepyörä ketjussa. 





> Minun onnekseni pyörä kuin pyörä on ulkonäöllisesti parhaimmillaan silloin kun runko on suunnilleen kokoa 54! Ei sillä etteikö isompikin pyörä voi olla hieno tai komea ja pienempi upea tai nätti, mutta pääsääntöisesti ne näyttävät hyviltä vain silloin kun oikeankokoinen ajaja on pyörän päällä.
> 
> Muuten taidan kuulua vähemmistöön eli en oikein tykkää, koska vertaan sitä mielessäni joko Aeroadiin (joka on todella hieno luomus, ehkä Canyonin suunnittelijoiden "paras ikinä") tai Cannondaleen (joka jostain kumman syystä hallitsee semmoisen klassisen tasapainoisen mutta kuitenkin selvästi tätä päivää olevan pyörän suunnittelun eli kategoriassa kuin kategoriassa Cannondaleissa on aina harmoniset mittasuhteet ja juuri oikean paksuiset putket).
> 
> PS Täsmennetään jälkimmäistä kommenttia siten että vertasin mielessäni samankokoisia pyöriä ja niistä näkemiäni kuvia. Onhan se sanomattakin selvää että 54-kokoa oleva Aeroad tai CAAD12 on harmonisemman näköinen kuin samaa mallia oleva 60-kokoinen. (Vaikka onhan siinäkin eroja miten paljon ulkonäkö muuttuu runkokoon kasvaessa...)
> 
> PPS Eikä mulla ole pienintäkään epäilystä etteikö punainen Endurace SLX Disc olisi minunkin silmääni paljon hienompi jos katselisin samasta kulmasta otettua ajokuvaa!



Täysin samaa mieltä tästä. Pienemmät rungot ovat sopusuhtaisemman näköisiä. Canyon on kokoa XL.

Kuvassa känykkäkamera hieman vääristää mittasuhteita aiheuttaen kalansilmä efektiä tai jtkn.

Muutkin kommentit on varsin osuvia. Enduracen geometria on joka tapauksesssa mainio omiin mittoihini. Hain maantiepyörää rennommalla geometrialla levyjarruilla ja reilulla rengastilalla Cervelo S3:n kaveriksi. Tuossa on nyt droppia kahvoille 11 cm ja silti oikein rento myös alaotteelta ajettaessa. Cervelossa mulla on droppia on 12 cm ja kahvoille satulan nokasta 3 cm enemmän pituutta.

----------


## hece

> kuvan takapakka ei päätynyt lopulliseen kokoonpanoon



Hiukan eri kokoonpano kuin omani:

Missä käytössä sun Tarn on?

----------


## Pekkaki

Tubeless ja vaihteeton.. 😉

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## zort

^Ihan nätti mutta aivan kuin alkaisi maalipinta hiukan kukkimaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oem

^^ Pyörät ripustettu liian alas. :Vink:

----------


## macci

> Missä käytössä sun Tarn on?



Periaatteessa työmatkan ajeluun hiekkatietä/metsäpolkua pitkin. Käytännössä vasta yksi testilenkki keretty ajaa rantaraittia. Rullaa niin kovaa, että on pakko laittaa isompaa ratasta eteen. Metsäajelukin tuntui onnistuvan ok mutta siinä touhussa olisi mieluusti hissitolppa (ja/tai vähemmän teräväreunainen satula) persiin alla.
Joustokeula ja kunnon maastorenkaat täytynee myös joskus pultata Tarniin. Näyttää varsin tehokkaalta peliltä noin!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Laitetaas ny tännekin - eli naapurifoorumilla lähes *köh* kulttimainetta nauttivan Soma Wolverine -runkosetin ympärille rakennettu polkupyöräni alkaa olla aika lailla valmis. Tää on varmaan sellainen allroad-pyörä koska kaikenlaiset tiet maistuu hyvin. Jos tarvii lähteä johonkin kauemmas, niin sit laitetaan tarakkaa ja muuta nyssäkkää kiinni.

----------


## JackOja

Hieno on. Pari kysymystä: mitkäs noi välitykset ovat ja mikä takavaihtaja? Ja mikkä kiekot? Onko akkuvalot vaiko napadynamolla?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Välitykset 42/11-42 (11 pykälää takana siis). Jossain vaiheessa eturatas saattaa vaihtua esim. 40T ovaaliin. Takavaihtaja Rival 1. Kiekot on sellaiset että kehät Easton Arc24, takanapa Hope Pro Evo4 ja etunapa Shutter Precision eli napadynamo tieni valaisee ja hyvin valaiseekin, vaikka en pelkän 80 luxin B&M:n turvin pimeään metsään lähtis ajamaan ainakaan kovaa.

----------


## KeijoM

Sonder Transmitter Sram GX1 Pike.

Noin 50km polkuja takana ja onhan tää nyt pirun hauska laite. Tuo loiva keula usuttaa kivasti aina vaan nopeampiin alamäkinopeuksiin vaikka olisi millaista juurakkoa edessä.

----------


## ParruPaavo

> Laitetaas ny tännekin - eli naapurifoorumilla lähes *köh* kulttimainetta nauttivan Soma Wolverine -runkosetin ympärille rakennettu polkupyöräni alkaa olla aika lailla valmis. Tää on varmaan sellainen allroad-pyörä koska kaikenlaiset tiet maistuu hyvin. Jos tarvii lähteä johonkin kauemmas, niin sit laitetaan tarakkaa ja muuta nyssäkkää kiinni.



Mitä toista foorumia tarkoitat? 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Mitä toista foorumia tarkoitat?



yksivaihde.nettiä tietty  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

Tommonen noin putkahti paikallisen kautta ja heti kävin ottamassa luulot pois:

----------


## stumpe

^ei naku...

----------


## Siemenlinko

Haedon 
Kuva ei näy 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## haedon

Entäs linkki:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lf...zWpI18qmzSS4jQ

----------


## haedon

Tanko hakee vielä oikeaa korkeutta, satula vaihtuu espanjalaiseksi Alieniksi ja tanko 46cm Cowbelliksi. Sitten täytyy vielä katsoa tarviiko stemmin pituutta muuttaa. Ja renkaat ehkä kesäksi Vittoria open cx tai Challenge Grifo. Noi Schwalbe X-onet on muuten hyvät krossirenkaat mitä niitä vähän trailcenterissa tyyppasin maastossa.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Toinen hieno samanlainen Cannondale, ellei peräti (toistaiseksi) aivan samanlainen samanlainen kuin aiemmin tässä ketjussa esitelty!

Satula on muuten espanjaksi sillin ja Saevid-satulat ovat "hecho a mano en España". Jos luulee tietävänsä että ne ovat niin paljon parempia kuin Selle SMP, niin vaikka tuolta:
https://r2-bike.com/SAEVID-Saddle-Alien-Carbon

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Suoraan olen Saevidilta tilannut aiemmin kun oli halvempia niin ja pari pyörään kustomoitua. Niitä saa sähköpostilla kysymällä ja ilmoittaa pyörän niin tekevät muutaman mallin. Tai piirtää sitten itse :Leveä hymy: . Muotohan noissa on kopsattu suoraan Sellen Slr:stä. Hiilarisen SMP:n hinnalla saa kolme Saevidia.

Ja renkaiden litkutus unohtui mainita suunnitelluista, kun on NoTubesin tubeless-kehät.

----------


## Keevo

Työmatkahybridini. Mukava peli ajella vähän muutakin kun työmatkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Laitetaan nyt tämä cayon kuva, kun en näytä saavan ostettua oikean väristä satulaa, enkä vaihdettua noita mtb polkimiakaan. 
Noin muuten kyllä aika valmiin oloinen paketti vaihde+jarrupäivityksen jälkeen, jolla ajellaan toivottavasti vielä pitkään.

----------


## Sambolo

Keijom:n sonderi aivan ihana!

----------


## LJL

> Suoraan olen Saevidilta tilannut aiemmin kun oli halvempia niin ja pari pyörään kustomoitua. Niitä saa sähköpostilla kysymällä ja ilmoittaa pyörän niin tekevät muutaman mallin. Tai piirtää sitten itse. Muotohan noissa on kopsattu suoraan Sellen Slr:stä. Hiilarisen SMP:n hinnalla saa kolme Saevidia.



Jaajaa, intressant. Mulla kyrvähti maasturista Tunen KommunistiVormula (jo toistamiseen, aivampaska penkki kovempaan ajoon 75kg läskille  :Irvistys: ) ja vakoilin noita valmiita Saevideja är-kakkosessa. Koska halusin vähemmän liukkaan päädyin genuiininahalla päällystettyyn slovenialaiseen Berkiin... Saa nähdä koska toimitus toteutuu, tällä viikolla lupailivat lähettää. Toivottavasti vähemmän kyrvähdysherkkä.

Pahoittelut ooteestä, korjataan tilannetta (edelleenkään mitään kunnon kuvia ei ole koska projekti on kesken)

----------


## Köfte

^ Hyvää odotellessa? Hyvä tietää kommrivormulan ongelmat, kiitos.
Mistä kohtaa nöyrtyivät? On ollut harkinnassa...

----------


## JayJ



----------


## JohannesP

Berk Lupina 132mm ollut käytössä viime kesästä (tosin ainoastaan maantiekäytössä) ja en vaihtais pois mistään hinnasta. Joustaa mukavasti ja pehmuste on enemmän kun pelkkä nahkalirpake vaikka painoa ei ole kuin 90g. Sen verran Berk kerännyt mainetta laadullaan et jos LJL:n satulaa on markkinoitu maastokäyttöön sopivaksi niin kyllä sen pitäisi silloin kestää ja takuun pelata jos jotakin käy. 

https://www.berk-composites.com/prod...lupina-padded/

----------


## LJL

> Berk Lupina 132mm ollut käytössä viime kesästä (tosin ainoastaan maantiekäytössä) ja en vaihtais pois mistään hinnasta. Joustaa mukavasti ja pehmuste on enemmän kun pelkkä nahkalirpake vaikka painoa ei ole kuin 90g. Sen verran Berk kerännyt mainetta laadullaan et jos LJL:n satulaa on markkinoitu maastokäyttöön sopivaksi niin kyllä sen pitäisi silloin kestää ja takuun pelata jos jotakin käy. 
> 
> https://www.berk-composites.com/prod...lupina-padded/



Hieno kuulla! Luin kokemuksia ja Berk herätti luottamuksen. Tilasin siis tämmöisen Listin, sain ovh:sta -20% alea kun valitin Tunen kestämättömyydestä: https://r2-bike.com/BERK-COMPOSITES-...TB-Road-Jure_8 Luvattu MTB-kestoa ja 7x9mm ovaalikiskoilla 100kg painoraja. Uskoisin Berkin yrittäjän ulkomaanfoorumijuttujen perusteella että keskusteluyhteys on olemassa vielä vuoden jälkeenkin (Tunella ilmestyy siinä vaiheessa lappu luukulle). 

Sitä en tarkkaan tiedä mistä Kommari kyrvähti, mutta TDT:ssä alkoi nakse ja Korsossa välillä hirvitti saanko maalissa nyhtää hiilarisilppua välilihasta  :Leveä hymy:  Tee-se-itse-mies varmaan selvittäisi missä vika ja koittaisi korjata. Itse ajattelin hakata sen vasaralla kappaleiksi.

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Komm-Vor kesti mullakin silloin joskus pari kuukautta, joten vaihdoin Saevidiin. Vanhin niistä on nyt seitsemän vuotias, joten kestävyys on osoittautunut kohtuulliseksi :Hymy: . kaikkein joustavin ja mukavin noista kevytsatuloista on ollut Becker, mutta ei sekään kestänyt kuin jotain vuoden.

JayJ: Vantaalla on muuttunut kovasti kaupunki viime näkemästä eikä Commencalkaan lainkaan huano :Vink: .

----------


## JayJ

> JayJ: Vantaalla on muuttunut kovasti kaupunki viime näkemästä eikä Commencalkaan lainkaan huano.



Hah, taustalla Heurekan uusi vierasvenesatama ja Hotelli Vantaan lisäsiipi ;D
Tehtiin viime viikolla vajaan 3000km roadtrip(autolla) ja kuva on otettu matkan päämääränpäästä Tromssasta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

XBow:sta tuli 40 mm gummeilla Gravel Commuter 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiaalto

Sataa ja kuski sairastaa niin väännetäänpä vielä veistä haavassa tsygän kuvalla.

Rove tuunattuna Garbarukin ovaalilla, Spyreillä ja WTB Riddlereillä (45c + 37c)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

paatonilla hieno Focus. Itselläni on hieman vanhempaa versiota oleva Cayo ja tyytyväinen olen siihen ollut. Itselläni on sähkövaihteet jotka ovat pelanneet ongelmitta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Traktorin näköinen, hyvällä tavalla. Rumuus on tässä tarkoituksenmukaista vaikkei se pyörästä kaunista tekisikään.

Taitaa olla koko speksaus ovaaleineen, takarattaineen ja renkaineen painottunut vahvasti siihen että jyrkät ja hankalat ylämäet (joita ilmeisesti riittää) nousevat? Ja että polkuja ja vääriäkin polkuja ajetaan jopa enemmän kuin hiekka- tai sorateitä? Vai onko tässä myös ajateltu raskaasti kuormattuna tai kuormaa vetäen ajoa?

----------


## tiaalto

> Traktorin näköinen, hyvällä tavalla. Rumuus on tässä tarkoituksenmukaista vaikkei se pyörästä kaunista tekisikään.
> 
> Taitaa olla koko speksaus ovaaleineen, takarattaineen ja renkaineen painottunut vahvasti siihen että jyrkät ja hankalat ylämäet (joita ilmeisesti riittää) nousevat? Ja että polkuja ja vääriäkin polkuja ajetaan jopa enemmän kuin hiekka- tai sorateitä? Vai onko tässä myös ajateltu raskaasti kuormattuna tai kuormaa vetäen ajoa?



Kyllähän tuossa pyörässä veren kaivaminen nenästä on ollut johtoajatuksena. Eipä silti, mielestäni mitkään muutoksista eivät ole tehneet siitä yhtään heikompaa tavanomaiseen pikkutiekruisailuun.

----------


## Teemu H

Tuonne Vaajakosken voimalaitokseenhan voi kuulemma kuka tahansa kävellä sisään painelemaan nappeja sillä seurauksella, että yksi kolmesta 1,5 megawatin generaattorista hajoaa täysin. En käynyt kokeilemassa, ovi mahtaa olla lukossa jo nykyään?

Eddy Merckx Mourenx (2015) tarvikekiekoilla.

----------


## Köfte

^ Mitkäs Veloflexit tuossa on alla? Kokemuksia, kiitos.
Masterin avokkailla (23 mm) itse liikenteessä.

----------


## Teemu H

Veloflex Roubaix 25 mm tuubit siinä on alla, hyvät, kauniit, mukavat, ehkä muilla nopeatkin... Lauantaina olivat kyllä surkeat. Tuli rengasrikko, eikä Stans-litku paikannut ennalleen. Onneksi oli uusi varastossa odottamassa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nyt on valkoinen pyörä saanut arvoisensa kruunun! Tai siis tarkoitan että juuri noiden vanteiden ja renkaiden yhdistelmä, juuri tuonpituisen mustan satulatolpan ja valkoisen satulan yhdistelmä, valkoisen tankoteipin ja mustan stemmin ja kahvojen yhdistelmä ja juuri tuo rungon, haarukoiden, satulan, pullotelineiden ja juomapullon punaisen yhdistelmä ja koko niiden kaikkien yhdessä synnyttämä estetiikka toimii aivan sairaan hyvin. Klassikko!

PS Mitä muuten halutaan tarkoittaa tarvikekiekoilla? Onko "tarvike-" käännös jostain englanninkielisestä termistä?

----------


## paaton

> Nyt on valkoinen pyörä saanut arvoisensa kruunun! Tai siis tarkoitan että juuri noiden vanteiden ja renkaiden yhdistelmä, juuri tuonpituisen mustan satulatolpan ja valkoisen satulan yhdistelmä, valkoisen tankoteipin ja mustan stemmin ja kahvojen yhdistelmä ja juuri tuo rungon, haarukoiden, satulan, pullotelineiden ja juomapullon punaisen yhdistelmä ja koko niiden kaikkien yhdessä synnyttämä estetiikka toimii aivan sairaan hyvin. Klassikko!
> 
> PS Mitä muuten halutaan tarkoittaa tarvikekiekoilla? Onko "tarvike-" käännös jostain englanninkielisestä termistä?



Kyllä. Tykkään myös tuosta Merckxin rungon muotoilusta. Sen verran hienon näköinen pyörä, että huomasin jo selaavani merlincyclesin runkovalikoimaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

> Veloflex Roubaix 25 mm tuubit siinä on alla, hyvät, kauniit, mukavat, ehkä muilla nopeatkin... Lauantaina olivat kyllä surkeat. Tuli rengasrikko, eikä Stans-litku paikannut ennalleen. Onneksi oli uusi varastossa odottamassa.



No voi harmi; hyvät, kauniit ja mukavat avoinakin. Lättäjaloilta olen jostakin ihmeen syystä välttynyt, vaikka edelliset
22 mm Masterit ajoin miltei kankaille. Olisinko saanut poikkeuksellisesti noissa arpajaisissa 7 oikein..?

Muoks: tuo valkoinen "pikkumausteilla" on silmää miellyttävä kokonaisuus.

----------


## fiber

Upea on Merckx, suorastaan esteettinen elämys! Itse en tosin laittaisi keltakylkisiä kumeja, vaatisi joko mustat tai korosteena jokin perusväri. Mutta sehän on pikkujuttu kun itse fillari on noin komea. Mikä voimansiirto ja paljonko tuosta kärsii peruskiekoilla? Taisi olla yksittäiskappale, kun on 2015, joten ei taida muille löytyä samaan hintaan.

----------


## Teemu H

Oho, sattui kaiketi suopea kuvakulma otokseen  :Cool: 

Shimano Ultegra di2 osasarja on, ja Campagnolon kiekkoihin sain hankintaluvan täällä toisessa ketjussa, vaikka itseäni moinen ristisiitos vähän epäilytti. Viime vuoden keväällä olen jo pyörän ostanut, nyt ensimmäinen kuva näillä kiekoilla.

Ja tarvikkeilla tarkoitin vähän ilkikurisesti jälkikäteen vaihdettuja kiekkoja, ei pyörävalmistajan huolella valitsemia alkuperäisosia, vrt. autojen varaosamyynti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## heccu



----------


## Köfte

^ Rust never sleeps? Eturieska viimeistelee rappioromantiikan :Hymy:

----------


## HarMi

Polkukyrpiäinen muuttui Ratakyrpiäiseksi kun innostuin pumppaamisesta BMX- ja pumppiradalla. VooDoo Zombie keulaksi, litkutetut 24x2.35 Schwalbe Crazy Bobit renkaiksi ja satulaputkea lyhensin 50mm. Kaarrepito ja rullaus asfaltilla ovat järkyttävän hyviä nappulakumien jälkeen.

----------


## Garymies

Runko Stanton Sherpa Ti koko L
Keula Fox Float 34 140mm
Renkaat Continental X-king ja Mountain King 29x2,4
Kehät Stans Flow mk3
Navat DT Swiss 240s
Jarrut Shimano SLX M7000
Jarrulevyt Hope 160 ja 180mm
Kammet Shimano XT M8000
Vaihtaja Sram X0 type2.1 10speed
Vaihteenvalitsin Sram X7
Pakka Shimano SLX 11-36
Eturatas Superstar 32t
Tolppa Easton Haven hiilikuitu
Satula WTB Volt
Stemmi Answer 35mm
Tanko Answer 750mm hiilikuitu

----------


## stumpe

^Titaani ja kashima, mmm... Upea.

----------


## pturunen

^^ Samaa mieltä. Pitkästä aikaa pyörä, joka omaan öögaan on todellinen helmi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Runko Stanton Sherpa Ti koko L



Jep jep. Vaikka hiilarista tykätään muotoilla mitä kummallisempia laatikko-profiileja, niin eipä ole kauniimpaa kuin pyöreä putki. Ja vielä noin jalosta metallista.

----------


## Jenkka

Tänään kelpasi ulkoiluttaa tätä terästä. Lemond sarthe originaalina viimeinen USA:ssa tehty 2008

----------


## jcool

Stache

----------


## Antti Salonen

Maantiepyörä on saavuttanut toivottavasti hetkeksi lopullisen kokoonpanonsa. Runkosetti on viimevuotinen ja paljon uutta palaa, osasarja 2012 hankittua Recordia, jolla mennään kunnes keksitään vahvoja perusteita päivittää. Paino on Garminin telineen kanssa skarpisti 6,79 kiloa, 8 baria ilmaa renkaissa 6,81 kiloa.

----------


## JohannesP

Talvella tuli muutaman kerran harkittua jos päivittäisi 10sp Redin johonkin uudempaan mahdollisesti jopa sähköihin. Onneksi tulin järkiini ja jäi tekemättä. 

Pätee samoin Antin pyörään et mitä sitä suotta vaihtamaan toimivaa pois jos ainut uudistus olisi lähinnä ulkonäöllinen. Paremman pään mekaaniset hyvillä kaapeleilla toimii jo niin jouhevasti ja kevyesti ettei sähköjäkään kaipaa. Painonkaan suhteen ei ole enään viiteen vuoteen menty harppauksia eteenpäin.

----------


## GTJamppa

Ihan hyvä. Mitä nyt suossa ei kulje (paremmin kuitenkin kuin normimtb) eikä takarengas ei oikein suostu pitämään painetta kovin montaa päivää. Pitää varmaan lisätä litkua tms. taikatemppuja yritellä joskus. Tubeless vaikutti yllättävän paljon positiivisesti.

----------


## tekkanine



----------


## Sirkkeli

^Onpas komee pari. Peukkuhymiö näille.

----------


## BEAT!!



----------


## kolistelija

Peuran paalaaman Ridleyn tilalle tuli Scott (pun intended).



Solisluun luutumaongelmien takia avaruudetinpino suorastaan eeppisissä mitoissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

(Pun completely missed.)

Pyörämerkki joka on mulle yhtä väritön ja mauton kuin ohravelli, vähän niin kuin Trek, mutta ilman negatiivisia konnotaatioita. Tuosta voisi tykätäkin ellei tuo emäputki/ohjainkannatin-yhdistelmä olisi noin h-tin massiivinen! Mutta kai sille on tutkitut syyt, aerodynamiikkaan, ohjauksen vakauteen ja siihen miten ajajansa näpeissä pyörä tuntuu olevan?

Ei mua toi stemmin slämmäämättömyys yhtään häiritse, droppia on silmän kannalta ihan riittävästi. Sen sijaan takajarrun "puuttuminen" on seikka johon mun vanhat ja konservatiiviset silmät eivät vieläkään ole tottuneet...

Jos vertaa vaikka tyylipisteet 5-0 vievään BMC:hen, "Scottit" ovat aivan liian isoja ja näkyvissä paikoissa (vaikkei niitä sentään kolmea enempää - per puoli - olekaan).

Sinivalkoinen tarra ei tietenkään istu pyörän ulkonäköön mitenkään, mutta sponsorille täytyy antaa se mikä sponsorille kuuluu - eikä se taida ajaessa kuin vähän vilkkua kun katsojan huomio kohdistuu täysin ajajan veistoksellisten reisien sulavaan liikkeeseen.

----------


## kolistelija

> (Pun completely missed.)
> 
> Pyörämerkki joka on mulle yhtä väritön ja mauton kuin ohravelli, vähän niin kuin Trek, mutta ilman negatiivisia konnotaatioita. Tuosta voisi tykätäkin ellei tuo emäputki/ohjainkannatin-yhdistelmä olisi noin h-tin massiivinen! Mutta kai sille on tutkitut syyt, aerodynamiikkaan, ohjauksen vakauteen ja siihen miten ajajansa näpeissä pyörä tuntuu olevan?
> 
> Ei mua toi stemmin slämmäämättömyys yhtään häiritse, droppia on silmän kannalta ihan riittävästi. Sen sijaan takajarrun "puuttuminen" on seikka johon mun vanhat ja konservatiiviset silmät eivät vieläkään ole tottuneet...
> 
> Jos vertaa vaikka tyylipisteet 5-0 vievään BMC:hen, "Scottit" ovat aivan liian isoja ja näkyvissä paikoissa (vaikkei niitä sentään kolmea enempää - per puoli - olekaan).
> 
> Sinivalkoinen tarra ei tietenkään istu pyörän ulkonäköön mitenkään, mutta sponsorille täytyy antaa se mikä sponsorille kuuluu - eikä se taida ajaessa kuin vähän vilkkua kun katsojan huomio kohdistuu täysin ajajan veistoksellisten reisien sulavaan liikkeeseen.



Pyörämerkki Ridleyn nimi tulee Ridley Scottin nimestä, johtuen siitä että merkin perustaja on suuri Alien elokuvien fani.

Emäputki on massiivisen näköinen sen takia että se jatkuu alas renkaaseen asti, ei sen takia että yläpää on massiivnen. Kuvissa sen massiivisuus tuntuu korostuvan ja kevenee huomattavasti kun nuo isot muotoillut prikat poistaa stemmin alta. Pyörän saatat tänään nähdä livenäkin, mikäli keskiviikkolenkki kuuluu viikon ohjelmaasi.  :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pyörämerkki Ridleyn nimi tulee Ridley Scottin nimestä, johtuen siitä että merkin perustaja on suuri Alien elokuvien fani.



Tiesin toki tämän, mutta olenko koskaan sanonut että olen varsin usein hidas?

Vaihtarina annan nämä (jos et ole ennen nähnyt):

http://road.cc/content/news/172197-s...atch-it-online
http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-...-bicycle-1965/






> Emäputki on massiivisen näköinen sen takia että se jatkuu alas renkaaseen asti, ei sen takia että yläpää on massiivnen. Kuvissa sen massiivisuus tuntuu korostuvan ja kevenee huomattavasti kun nuo isot muotoillut prikat poistaa stemmin alta. Pyörän saatat tänään nähdä livenäkin, mikäli keskiviikkolenkki kuuluu viikon ohjelmaasi.



Joo, kävin, näin ja katsoinkin vähän tarkemmin ja erityisesti sitä - ja totta puhut. Ei ollenkaan niin pahan näköinen luonnossa (ja pyörä elävänä muutenkin edukseen) nähtynä.

----------


## zort

Oon aatellu jotta vanhojen ukkojen ei tartte vehkeitään kuvata mutta otin kuvan tosta mun fillarista:

(Devinci Django 29)

----------


## Jami2003

Kyllä tollasta vanhan ukon vehjettä kelpaa esitellä  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Joo, kävin, näin ja katsoinkin vähän tarkemmin ja erityisesti sitä - ja totta puhut. Ei ollenkaan niin pahan näköinen luonnossa (ja pyörä elävänä muutenkin edukseen) nähtynä.



Eroottinen kuljettaja kaunistaa pyörän kuin pyörän (ei sillä etteikö ko. Scott olisi eroottinen ilman eroottista kuljettajaa, mutta näin)

----------


## kuovipolku

> Eroottinen kuljettaja kaunistaa pyörän kuin pyörän (ei sillä etteikö ko. Scott olisi eroottinen ilman eroottista kuljettajaa, mutta näin)



Ei se kuljettaja jota siinä parkkipaikalla katselin tai jouduin katselemaan pyörää arvioidessani ollut minusta vähimmässäkään määrin eroottinen - enkä usko että hän yhtään pettyy tästä lausumastani tai ottaa sen negatiivisena yleispätevänä arviona omasta viehätysvoimastaan - vaikka ainakin minusta urheililijoiden (sukupuolesta ja milteipä lajistakin riippumatta - eikä tarvitse olla lähelläkään maailmanhuippua, riittää kun on saavuttanut tietyn tason ja suorituspuhtauden) kropassa ja lihasten toiminnassa on jotain joka vangitsee katseen ja jota voi noin niin kuin esteettisesti ihastella.

PS En mä silti hetkeäkään epäröisi jos leikittäisiin "kumman kaa?":ta ja kysyttäisiiin: BMC vai Scott? Enkä jos kysyttäisiin Scott vai Canyon? 

PPS Scott voisi olla vastaus vain silloin kun kysyttäisiin mikä on WT- tai Pro Conti -tasolla käytetyistä pyöristä vähiten silmääsi miellyttävä.

----------


## paaton

Se vanhempikin foil oli jo tosi komea pyörä. Tämä uusi on vieläkin menevämmän näköinen. Keulakin on livenä "aero"tangon kanssa kevyen näköinen.

----------


## Wyllin Duncan

Sori en saanu isompana.

Tällä tulee kyllä selkeesti isoin kilsamäärä ajettua vaikka tallista löytyy maantiepyörä ja täysjousto. Aivan loistava työmatkapyörä, hiekkatie sekä polut luonnistuu ja syksyllä/alkutalvesta myös kisaviivalla. Vaikka kyseessä alumiinirunko niin takahaarukka myötäilee mukavasti epätasaisuuksia

Maltillisesti päivitetty toistaiseksi. Kiekot ja välityksen fiksaaminen oikeastaan ainoat. Niin ja toki litkutetut Schwalben X-One renkulat. Tällä kokoonpanolla polkimineen 8,8kg, mutta lähtee vielä pois kun satula vaihtuu aikalailla kevyempään ja XTR:n polkimet, jotka ei toimi lumessa ja kurapaskassa.

Pyörän on todettu kulkevan kovempaa Telenet Fidea Lionsin ajoasussa, joka täydentää omaan silmään miellyttävää värimaailmaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sori en saanu isompana.
> 
> Tällä tulee kyllä selkeesti isoin kilsamäärä ajettua vaikka tallista löytyy maantiepyörä ja täysjousto. Aivan loistava työmatkapyörä, hiekkatie sekä polut luonnistuu ja syksyllä/alkutalvesta myös kisaviivalla. Vaikka kyseessä alumiinirunko niin takahaarukka myötäilee mukavasti epätasaisuuksia
> 
> Maltillisesti päivitetty toistaiseksi. Kiekot ja välityksen fiksaaminen oikeastaan ainoat. Niin ja toki litkutetut Schwalben X-One renkulat. Tällä kokoonpanolla polkimineen 8,8kg, mutta lähtee vielä pois kun satula vaihtuu aikalailla kevyempään ja XTR:n polkimet, jotka ei toimi lumessa ja kurapaskassa.
> 
> Pyörän on todettu kulkevan kovempaa Telenet Fidea Lionsin ajoasussa, joka täydentää omaan silmään miellyttävää värimaailmaa.



Mulla on CX01 ja se painaa 8.4kg samoilla kiekoilla wtb:n crosswolfeilla(litkutettu), xt polkimilla ja kahdella pullotelineellä. Eipä siis isoa painoeroa ole runkojen välillä. Mukavampi kuitenkin kuiturunkoinen on ajaa ja mielestäni se musta/punainen on paremman värinen, vaikka ei tuokaan pöllömmän näköinen ole.

----------


## Wyllin Duncan

Itse läähätin CX01:stä, mutta se oli turhan arvokas vaikka sainkin erittäin hyvän tarjouksen.

Jos olisin silloin tiennyt ajavani näin paljon crossarilla ja hakeutuvani kisaviivalle niin ne eurot olisi kyllä jostain kaivettu.
Mutta näinkin erittäin tyytyväinen.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Sori en saanu isompana.
> 
> Tällä tulee kyllä selkeesti isoin kilsamäärä ajettua vaikka tallista löytyy maantiepyörä ja täysjousto. Aivan loistava työmatkapyörä, hiekkatie sekä polut luonnistuu ja syksyllä/alkutalvesta myös kisaviivalla. Vaikka kyseessä alumiinirunko niin takahaarukka myötäilee mukavasti epätasaisuuksia
> 
> Maltillisesti päivitetty toistaiseksi. Kiekot ja välityksen fiksaaminen oikeastaan ainoat. Niin ja toki litkutetut Schwalben X-One renkulat. Tällä kokoonpanolla polkimineen 8,8kg, mutta lähtee vielä pois kun satula vaihtuu aikalailla kevyempään ja XTR:n polkimet, jotka ei toimi lumessa ja kurapaskassa.
> 
> Pyörän on todettu kulkevan kovempaa Telenet Fidea Lionsin ajoasussa, joka täydentää omaan silmään miellyttävää värimaailmaa.



Onko tuo takapakka 11-36? Edessä 40?

----------


## tehaku

> Maltillisesti päivitetty toistaiseksi. Kiekot ja välityksen fiksaaminen oikeastaan ainoat. Niin ja toki litkutetut Schwalben X-One renkulat. Tällä kokoonpanolla polkimineen 8,8kg.



Itellä on sama pyörä, mutta toistaiseksi en ole alkuperäiseen kokoonpanoon koskenut. Muistatko, että mitä pyörä painoi ennen kiekkojen vaihtoa? Tarkoitus olisi hommata jossain vaiheessa parempi kiekkosetti ja laittaa alkuperäisiin nastarenkaat. Mukava pyörä tuo on ajaa. Ero vanhaan 10 vuotta vanhaan cycloon oli melkoinen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Wyllin Duncan

Takana 11-32 ja edessä 40

Alunperin paino oli muistaakseni 9,4kg

Alkuperäiset kiekot on talvikäytössä nastarenkaille ja ajaa asiansa niiden kanssa hyvin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mulla on CX01 ja se painaa 8.4kg samoilla kiekoilla wtb:n crosswolfeilla(litkutettu), xt polkimilla ja kahdella pullotelineellä. Eipä siis isoa painoeroa ole runkojen välillä. Mukavampi kuitenkin kuiturunkoinen on ajaa ja mielestäni se musta/punainen on paremman värinen, vaikka ei tuokaan pöllömmän näköinen ole.



Epäilevällä Tuomaalla voisi olla esittää tähän väliin kysymys: oletko ajanut sekä CX01:llä että CXA01:llä, kun pidät ensinmainittua mukavampana ajaa? Vai onko kyseessä pelkästään tällainen yleinen käsitys siitä että kuiturunkoinen voittaa aina alumiinrunkoisen mukavuudessa?

Mutta mulla on esittää se kommentti että sikäli kuin olen ymmärtänyt lukemani oikein noiden kahden suhteen ei kyse tarkasti ottaen ole samasta rungosta. Mallilyhenteistä huolimatta ne eroavat muutenkin kuin materiaaliltaan. CX01 on geometrialtaan puhtaampi cyclocrosspyörä, CXA01 cyclocross/gravel/adventurepyörä ja sen sanotaankin itse asiassa olevan sama runko kuin mallistosta poistunut Granfondo GF02 Disc. 

Last but not least, musta/keltainen *on* paremman näköinen ja Wyllin Duncanilla on kieltämättä ollut silmää valita juuri oikean belgialaisen cyclocross-tallin ajoasu (vaikka talli ajaakin Trekillä):




PS CXA01 voisi olla minunkin valintani (jos olisin nyt nykyaikaistamassa cx/gg/a-pyöräkalustoani), mutta koska olen vähän tällainen tuuliviiri eli suunnilleen aina samaa mieltä kuin viimeksi lukemani minut vakuuttanut arvostelu tai artikkeli, minua vähän arveluttaisi se että BMC ei (ainakaan vielä tämän vuoden mallissa) ole siirtynyt pikalinkuista läpiakseleihin, joiden jo olen alkanut uskoa (asiasta mitään todella tietämättä) olevan ehdottomasti parempi vaihtoehto (ainakin kaltaiselleni käyttäjälle).

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Paljon on tullut tässä kevään aikana pyörän päivittämistä (komponentteja tai kokonaan uusi pyörä) mietittyä, ja nyt oli viimein päätöksen aika.



Norco Fluid 7.2+. Plussarenkaat on mielenkiintoinen uusi tuttavuus, samoin hissitolppa sekä pitkä ja matala geometria. Ero edelliseen 29" XC-jäykkäperään tuntuu paljon isommalta kuin etukäteen kuvittelin.

Innostuin ottamaan detaljikuvia: yksi kaksi kolme

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Epäilevällä Tuomaalla voisi olla esittää tähän väliin kysymys: oletko ajanut sekä CX01:llä että CXA01:llä, kun pidät ensinmainittua mukavampana ajaa? Vai onko kyseessä pelkästään tällainen yleinen käsitys siitä että kuiturunkoinen voittaa aina alumiinrunkoisen mukavuudessa?



En ole ajanut CXA01:lla, mutta alumiinisia crossareita on ollut 4kpl & 1kpl teräksisiä(sinkulana tosin). Tällä omakohtaisella vertailupohjalla olen sitä mieltä, että cyclocross pyörä on ehdottomasti mukavampi ja parempi, kun se on hiilikuitua. Joku muu voi olla eri mieltä, mutta itse en lenkkipyöräksi enää osta kuin kuituisia crossareita, ellen hairahdu kokeilemaan titaanista. Työmatka-ajossa ja loskalenkkipyöränä on nytkin alumiininen Merida 500 täyspitkillä lokareilla. Hyvä pyörä tuohon käyttöön, mutta en kyllä tuolla ajaisi enää hiekkatiellä tai poluilla lenkkiö tuon BMC:n jälkeen. Kun tietää paremmasta, niin sitä alkaa himoita ja jos siihen on puitteet, niin miksipä ei. Kyllä maailmaan pyöriä mahtuu.

----------


## svheebo

No laitetaan nyt päivityskuva maasturikatraasta 



Ja erikseen uusin tulokas

----------


## zort

> Kyllä tollasta vanhan ukon vehjettä kelpaa esitellä



No juu.
Saa muuten hyvän kyydin ja.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jone1

svheebolla komeita pyöriä.
Ps. taidat olla poikamies. :Hymy:

----------


## svheebo

> svheebolla komeita pyöriä.
> Ps. taidat olla poikamies.



Enpä ole, minulla on suvaitsevainen Vaimo. Hän sanoi itse kun omakotitalosta kerrostaloon muutettiin että "toiseen makkariin tulee fillareille paikka, niitä ei pyöräkellariin viedä".

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> svheebolla komeita pyöriä.
> Ps. taidat olla poikamies.



Kannattaa treffikutsut lähetellä yv:nä..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## beehoo

Kyllähän seinällä oleva pyörä on sisustuselementtinä paljon näyttävämpi kuin esim. vieraskielisiä fraaseja sisältävät tarrat yms. Aivan fruittari hommia moiset...

----------


## Jami2003

Kuulostaa asialliselta vaimolta. 

Itseä hirvittäisi se pesemisen määrä tuollaisessa ratkaisussa. (Sano nyt vielä että vaimosi pesee pyörät lenkkisi jälkeen kun ensin on tarjonnut palauttavan oluen  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## Taimo M.

Mistä tai millä nimellä kannattas etsiä tuommoista telinettä jossa noi svheebon maasturit roikkuu?

----------


## kolistelija

> svheebolla komeita pyöriä.
> Ps. taidat olla poikamies.



On kyllä väärin valittu akka jos kuvan mukaisesta asetelmasta voisi päätellä sinkkuuden. Juuri saatiin kolme pyörää vietyä muihin tiloihin, jäljelle jäi kuvan asetelma.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Tässä myös esimerkki siitä että kannattaa katsoa että tuollainen kiristettävä tolppa osuu palkin kohdalle... (Topeakin tolppa, kun joku kysyi)

----------


## Taimo M.

^Paha!  :Hymy:  ja tänksistä.

----------


## wanhus

^ http://www.ikeahackers.net/2008/02/s...bike-rack.html

----------


## penyeach

> (Pun completely missed.)
> 
> Pyörämerkki joka on mulle yhtä väritön ja mauton kuin ohravelli, vähän niin kuin Trek, mutta ilman negatiivisia konnotaatioita. Tuosta voisi tykätäkin ellei tuo emäputki/ohjainkannatin-yhdistelmä olisi noin h-tin massiivinen! Mutta kai sille on tutkitut syyt, aerodynamiikkaan, ohjauksen vakauteen ja siihen miten ajajansa näpeissä pyörä tuntuu olevan?
> 
> Ei mua toi stemmin slämmäämättömyys yhtään häiritse, droppia on silmän kannalta ihan riittävästi. Sen sijaan takajarrun "puuttuminen" on seikka johon mun vanhat ja konservatiiviset silmät eivät vieläkään ole tottuneet...
> 
> Jos vertaa vaikka tyylipisteet 5-0 vievään BMC:hen, "Scottit" ovat aivan liian isoja ja näkyvissä paikoissa (vaikkei niitä sentään kolmea enempää - per puoli - olekaan).
> 
> Sinivalkoinen tarra ei tietenkään istu pyörän ulkonäköön mitenkään, mutta sponsorille täytyy antaa se mikä sponsorille kuuluu - eikä se taida ajaessa kuin vähän vilkkua kun katsojan huomio kohdistuu täysin ajajan veistoksellisten reisien sulavaan liikkeeseen.



Tämä jotenkin herätti ajattelemaan omaa näkemystä pyörien estetiikasta. Minusta nimittäin harva fillari on tyylikäs itsekseen, (verkko)kaupan hyllyllä tai isolla rahalla talliin ostettuna. Tyyli syntyy käytöstä ja tarkoituksesta ja pyörän oikeasta suhteesta näihin. Tämän takia en mm. pidä vaikkapa keskivertokuntoilijan vähälle käytölle jäänyttä Colnago C60:tä erityisen hienona, mutta minusta esimerkiksi Kuovipolun täällä jossain vaiheessa esitelty, ilmeisesti suhteellisen vähän rahaa käyttäen hankittu, hyvin pidetty ja paljon ajettu kokoelma on jotenkin käyttäjänsä oloinen ja erittäin tyylikäs.

Ylläolevaan tapaukseen tämä taas liittyy niin, että melkein mikä tahansa pyörä jota ajat niin kovaa, että sinulla on sponsori, ei minusta oikein voi olla olematta hieno.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Yli kymmenen täpärivuoden jälkeen tuli vaihdettua tällaiseen. Cannondale Beast of the East 3, jossa ei paljon alkuperäistä palikkaa enää ole. Hauskuuskerroin lenkeillä on kasvanut huimasti!

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tämän takia en mm. pidä vaikkapa keskivertokuntoilijan vähälle käytölle jäänyttä Colnago C60:tä erityisen hienona,



Ymmärrän periaatteessa näkemyksen vaikken sitä täysin jaakaan - mutta ulkoisestihan voi vähälle käytölle jääneen C60:n erottaa paljon ajetusta mutta hyvin ja rakkaudella pidetystä C60:stä vain äärimmäisen pienistä käytön jäljistä, jotka eivät välttämättä edes kuvassa näy, joten on vähän pakko ihastella molempia yhtä lailla:-)





> minusta esimerkiksi Kuovipolun täällä jossain vaiheessa esitelty, ilmeisesti suhteellisen vähän rahaa käyttäen hankittu, hyvin pidetty ja paljon ajettu kokoelma on jotenkin käyttäjänsä oloinen ja erittäin tyylikäs.



Koira elää päänsilityksellä ja minä elän tällä monta viikkoa:-) Nyt maantiepyörät ovat aavistuksen verran tyylikkäämpiä kuin vielä kuvia otettaessa, sillä stemmin alapuolella ei ole enää spacereita, mutta ei sellainen notkean mutta vahvan kisakuskin työvälineen näköinen pyörä minulle sopisi esteettisestikään.







> Ylläolevaan tapaukseen tämä taas liittyy niin, että melkein mikä tahansa pyörä jota ajat niin kovaa, että sinulla on sponsori, ei minusta oikein voi olla olematta hieno.



Tämä kolistelijan Scottista sanottu on harvinaisen osuva tiivistys. Jos sitä ei heti täysin ymmärrä, ei ymmärrä pyöräilystä yhtään mitään!

----------


## mkpaa

Vaihteeksi tällaisella kokonaisuudella viikonloppuna liikenteessä.

----------


## VesaP

^"Ruska" reitin koeajo?  :Cool:  Siinä on meidän Suomen "Machine" kun joku  haukku ko termillä Allegaerttia tuolla toisaalla.  :Cool:

----------


## pätkä

é-pyörä kävi ulkona

----------


## Halloo halloo

Ensiapupyöräksi varmaan tosi nopea.

----------


## mikrau



----------


## zort

^Hienonnäköinen pyörä hienossa ympäristössä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibsy

Polkimet värikoodattu keulan säätönamiskan mukaan  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Näkyy olevan  :Hymy: 

Mutta hieno Jeffsy. Juuri tuon mallin ja tuon värisenä minäkin tilaisin L koossa jos niitä vain olisi myynnissä. Marraskuussa olisi vasta saatavilla  :Irvistys:

----------


## Tukkasotka

Planet X London Road kasattu GT Graden elimistä kesän ajaksi.

----------


## mkpaa

> Planet X London Road kasattu GT Graden elimistä kesän ajaksi.



Rujoista hitsauksista huolimatta aika asiallinen geometria ja detailit.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei saatana.

----------


## Köfte

^ Miksei? Hienohan tuo on

----------


## Polun tukko

Strive pikku muutoksilla. 
-work components -1' angleset
-cane creek dbcoil cs, valt jousella
-x01 eagle carbon kammet
-renthal fatbat carbon tanko
-custom decalia keulassa

Angleset muutti pyörän luonnetta erittäin positiivisesti

----------


## Welly

Nyt on hieno Canyon!!!

----------


## lai

Jatketaan Londonroad kermit the frog:

----------


## Köfte

> Rujoista hitsauksista huolimatta aika asiallinen geometria ja detailit.



Väriä myöten kelpoisa. Kummastuttaa kyllä itseänikin nuo nykysaumat.
Olisikohan nämä nykyseokset hankalampia, vai rahako puhelee?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Halvalla kun rungon sai. Syksyksi siitä on tulossa commuter lyhyin pystystemmeineen, jalkatukineen, lokareineen ja laukkuineen. Tunnustus tolle Rival 1x11 ja 11-36 SRAM pakalle. Toimii.

----------


## TheMiklu

On One/Planet X menee halpa hinta edellä aika pitkästi. Tuo London Road on aevan ihana runko mutta saumat on rumat jne. Sinällään siisti runko.

----------


## Kuronen

Tuolla vihreällä Planet X:llä voisi ajella soralenkin, vaikka onkin vähän karun oloinen.

----------


## Jami2003

Jep jotenkin uskottavan näköinen sorarouskutin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tämmöstä tuli vaihdossa 😊 ✌ On-one inbred 29er sinkula nyt välitykset tulee maastoon sopivat kumit vaihdettu myös continental mountain king 29 x 2.4, takana 2.2 race King. .mukava pyörä 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TANUKI

Kuutio sai takuusta vuoden uudemman mallin rungon. Palikat sopivat värimaailmaan onneksi mielestäni täydellisesti  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Vanha ja likainen.

----------


## Jami2003

Oma sorarouskutin elementissään.

----------


## Mike_5

Polygon Square One Ex 8

----------


## justus6969

^halpa ja hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^^ räyheän oloinen vehje! 

Piti kyllä googletoida ja tarkistaa ettei toi mikään sähköpyörä ole  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

R3ACT pitäisi olla yksi parhaista jousiratkaisuista. Hieno on...

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

Tässä halpaa ja hyvvvööö



PlanetX London Road



On-One Codeine 29er

Itse kootut, nopeat ja painavat.  :Cool:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Oma sorarouskutin elementissään.



Oikein onnellisen näköinen pyörä - ja sellainen kuva joka saa aikaan halun lähteä omille soratielenkeille!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tässä halpaa ja hyvvvööö
> 
> 
> 
> PlanetX London Road
> 
> 
> 
> On-One Codeine 29er
> ...



Nämä ei näy.

Edit: Nyt rupes näkymään.

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

^^^^^^^ Pärjäisi vielä paremmin näissä missikisoissa, kun osaisi piilottaa seisontatuen kuvauskulmalla.

----------


## V3sku

> Polygon Square One Ex 8



TaJuttoman siisti Polygon

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

> Nämä ei näy.



Itselle kyllä näkyy ja uloskirjautuneena näkyy...

----------


## Myry

Foorumin mittakaavalla halpaa ja painavaa. Ei edes terästä tai hiilikuitua! Eikä maksanut kuukauden tai edes kahden viikon palkkaa!



Tyytyväinen olen silti ollut  :Hymy: .

----------


## stumpe

> Polygon Square One Ex 8



Kovasti kehuttiin pinkbikessä ettei pyörä keinu vaikka 180mm joustoa. On kyllä aika heiveröiset kummit ton tyyppiseen pyörään? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stumpe

Laitetaas lisää onnivannia. On muuten hauska pyärä.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

[QUOTE=Myry;2682357]Foorumin mittakaavalla halpaa ja painavaa. Ei edes terästä tai hiilikuitua! Eikä maksanut kuukauden tai edes kahden viikon palkkaa!



Tyytyväinen olen silti ollut  :Hymy: .[

Riippuu vähän paljonko tienaa..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Laitetaas lisää onnivannia. On muuten hauska pyärä.



Hieno.
Onko se Ti29er? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## alteregoni

> Polygon Square One Ex 8



On kyllä pähee.

----------


## stumpe

> Hieno.
> Onko se Ti29er? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei kumpaakaan. Teräs 27.5. Titaanisena toki kelpuuttaisin. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ana75

Tuommoinen Santa tuli täpäriksi. Täytyy sanoa, että tykkään kovasti  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^enkä ihmettele yhtään.

----------


## JackOja

Juu, SC näyttää kevyeltä ja nopealta. Onko noi kiekot hiilaria vai alua?

----------


## Ana75

> Juu, SC näyttää kevyeltä ja nopealta. Onko noi kiekot hiilaria vai alua?



Kuitukehät ovat. Tallboy on varsin ketterä ja leikkisä pyörä ajaa, mutta samalla taipuu pieneen rymistelyynkin. Keulana oleva Pike tuo mukavasti jämäkkyyttä etupäähän.

----------


## mikko001

> Polygon Square One Ex 8



Ei varmaan tarvii odottaa, että montaa samanlaista tulee metsässä vastaan.

----------


## LJL

> Tuommoinen Santa tuli täpäriksi. Täytyy sanoa, että tykkään kovasti



Jes, mahtava vehe. Cuitukiekot viimeinen kirsikka ruotsalaisen oon päällä.

Lupaan laitella kuvia omasta xc-konkelista heti kun uusi satulatolpan klemmari saapuu. Samalla alustavasti perun Tunen KommunistiVormulan haukkumisen (satulanvaihto Berkiin ei auttanut, vojjj bergele  :Leveä hymy: ) ja siirryn haukkumaan Carbon-Ti:n klemmaria..

----------


## yannara



----------


## shitmonkey

^Nyt on pakko fiilistellä, vielä pari vuotta sitten oli täällä samainen Caldera, tosin päiviteltynä. On se vieläkin hieno! Ao. pyörä on siis jo vaihtanut omistajaa, hieman epäkorrektisti siis tässä "jonkun toisen pyörän kuva".

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Tuommoinen Santa tuli täpäriksi. Täytyy sanoa, että tykkään kovasti



Hieno on Tallboy! Eiköhän sillä lyödä taas ennätyksiä Tahkolla  :Vink:

----------


## Warlord

Isompina päivityksinä viime kesään kammet, pakka ja jarrut Forceista Redeiksi. Lisäksi pientä osaa vaihdettu. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

> ^Nyt on pakko fiilistellä, vielä pari vuotta sitten oli täällä samainen Caldera, tosin päiviteltynä. On se vieläkin hieno! Ao. pyörä on siis jo vaihtanut omistajaa, hieman epäkorrektisti siis tässä "jonkun toisen pyörän kuva".



En oo ikinä nähnyt tota väriä vaikka oon kaikki Konat käynyt läpi. Mikä vuosimalli? Onko renkaat 26" muka? Näyttäis isommalta ja muutenkin uudempi kuin mun. Mun on 2005.

EDIT: taitaa olla sama vehje mutta mikä ihmeen väri toi on?  :Leveä hymy:  ... (osat ainakin samat).

----------


## Garymies

Pyörä valmiina Tahkolle. Stonga vaihtui Easton Haveniin ja 77Designz eturattaansuoja asennettu. Huippuvehje ajaa tämä. Ehkä vielä joskus kuitukiekot alle.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Nättiä Konaa, tuo on yks parhaita värejä konalla. Samalle nuo mun ruudulla näyttää, eri valossa vaan kuvattu. Runkokoko on shitmonkeyn Calderassa varmaan tuuman pienempi niin sattaa näyttää isompirattaiselle, myös tuo lyhempi jäykkä keula vaikuttaa.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## raparipo



----------


## justus6969

#hdrfilter #eyesburning #2010ish #nicebikeanyway

----------


## hellkama



----------


## thunder

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Saisikohan tuosta sähköcuben takavalosta (sehän se kai on?) vähän enemmän hyötyä irti jos ripustaisi sen esim satulatolppaan..? Nythän se näyttäisi jäävän ikään kuin lokasuojan taakse piiloon.

----------


## Blackborow

Onko tuossa sähkö-Cuben haarukassa oikeasti noin lyhyt jousto vai onko tuo juminut.

----------


## maalinni

> Onko tuossa sähkö-Cuben haarukassa oikeasti noin lyhyt jousto vai onko tuo juminut.



Eihän noissa montaa senttiä taida joustoa olla. Mutta näkyykö tuo takavalo renkaan yli?

----------


## hellboun

Tässä samalla kysellä et missähän hinnoissa nää nykyään pyörii?

----------


## Blackborow

Viiskymppiä jos toimiva.

----------


## kmw

Tuntsan käyttöarvo on tuhatkertainen vs. myyntiarvo.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Tuntsan käyttöarvo on tuhatkertainen vs. myyntiarvo.



Käyttöarvoko 50 000€
Tuskimpa nyt ihan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Käyttöarvoko 50 000€
> Tuskimpa nyt ihan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Mitenkä sen nyt sit laskee?

Jos jättää ostamatta 1.6 litran diesel-motilla varustetun Skoda Octavian ja ajaa sen sijaan tuolla Tuntsalla kaikki matkat, niin äkkiäkös tuo käyttöarvo realisoituu. 
TM laski justiinsa, että mainitulla autolla ajaminen maksaa kaikkinensa 35€/100km.

Eli riittäiskö 17500km?

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> Mitenkä sen nyt sit laskee?
> 
> Jos jättää ostamatta 1.6 litran diesel-motilla varustetun Skoda Octavian ja ajaa sen sijaan tuolla Tuntsalla kaikki matkat, niin äkkiäkös tuo käyttöarvo realisoituu. 
> TM laski justiinsa, että mainitulla autolla ajaminen maksaa kaikkinensa 35€/100km.
> 
> Eli riittäiskö 17500km?



Kovat on persulla polvet ja asenne jos tuolla hinkkaa hampaat irvessä 17500km.

Varusteisiin, ruokaan ja varaosiin ei tietenkään persulogiikalla lasketa mitään arvoa. Ja kolmanneksi monilla ei ole mahdollista ajaa työmatkaa kun autoa tarvitaan päivisinkin töiden suorittamiseen. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

Jos 50km tuolla Tunturilla vetää päivässä, kertyy vuodessa 18250km. Teoriassa mahdollista. Itse pystyisin tuolla Tunturilla max 17km/h keskariin maantiellä joten 50km kestäisi 3h. 3h joka päivä. Joten käytännössä ei. Pyöräkommunistina on toki kivaa ajella huoltiksien ohi ja välttää 1.5€/l bensarokotus. Pyöräkommunistina en ole busseja käyttänyt moniin moniin vuosiin. En muista koska viimeksi menin bussilla. Jos niistä laskee säästöt niin niillä ostelee uusia kiekkoja ja pyöriä vähän väliä.

----------


## Hapro

Uusi pyörä pääsi heti tositoimiin Kolilla.

----------


## Hösö

Eddy Merckx vaihtui tämmöiseen Genesiksen Croix De Feriin. Nyt mahtuu rupulikumiakin alle. 

Ja kyllä, siinä on tyttöjen penkki. Ja kyllä, ne on epätrendikkät maantiepolkimet. Ja kyllä, ei toi munapussi penkin alla ole ehkä kaunein ratkaisu, mutta siellä kulkee sujuvasti vararengas(niinkö sitä ikinä tarvis ku on litkutetut nakit), kaasu ja työkalut...

Mut jokatapauksessa, tykkään kovasti vaikka ei tuo mikään keijukainen ole!

----------


## Polun tukko

Tusina strive

----------


## Puskis

> Saisikohan tuosta sähköcuben takavalosta (sehän se kai on?) vähän enemmän hyötyä irti jos ripustaisi sen esim satulatolppaan..? Nythän se näyttäisi jäävän ikään kuin lokasuojan taakse piiloon.



Näyttää siltä, että ainakin yleensä näkyy ihan tarpeeksi. Jos johdutus tulee lokasuojaa pitkin, eikä ylimääräistä pituutta ole, niin aika kova homma ruveta siirtämään eri paikkaan. Satulatolpassa kiinteä valo saattaa olla tiellä ja ylempänä seatstayssa menee vinoon. Reilusti alempana seatstayssa näkyisi pinnojen läpi kokonaan.

----------


## Laroute

> Viiskymppiä jos toimiva.



Hintahan tuolla voi olla viisikymppiä, mutta käyttöarvo 1000 euroa. Eli, sillä tekee kuntoilun osalta, sille soveltuvassa maastossa saman, kuin tonnin pyörällä, kun kunnossa pitää.

----------


## Mantsos

Juuri sain ensimmäisen "isomman" fillariprojektini valmiiksi. Lyhykäisyydessään ostin kaupasta uuden maasturin jonka sähköistin. Ei ollut aivan niin yksinkertainen projekti mitä ensiksi ajattelin, vaikka kuvista voisikin niin ymmärtää. Muutaman päivän tuskailujen ja erilaisien työkalujen perässä juoksemisien jälkeen kuitenkin valmistui kys. pyörä valmiiksi. Vielä olisi tarkoitus lyhentää sähköpiuhoja ja hankkia lokarit.

----------


## Mcross

29" täysjousto tuli hommattua. Merida Ninety-six. Tupit on vaihtunut jo vihreiksi ja ohkasemmiksi. Täytyy sanoo et pyörä huutaa enemmän vauhtia kuin mun kintuista lähtee.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Käppyräsarvisten pesupäivä

----------


## nopsako

Sotanorsulla kova trio, mutta se miksi kommentoin on se, että tuo Meridan "lowrider" tyyli tihkuu seksiä. Just kaverin kanssa mietittiin sen pyörään vastaavaa. Takaa sais olla vielä pidemmällä, että menis linjassa.

----------


## Warlord

Mikä stonga tuossa Gir'sissä on?

----------


## Blackborow

Mitkä loksut tuossa Meridassa on?

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Mitkä loksut tuossa Meridassa on?



Näyttäs SKS Racebladeilta mun silmään..

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mitkä loksut tuossa Meridassa on?



SKS Longboardit 45mm leveänä. Laitoin rumat täyspitkät suojamaan vaatteita ja reppua, kun tuo Merida jäi vain työmatkakommuutteriksi BMC:n oston jälkeen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikä stonga tuossa Gir'sissä on?



Tällä sivulla kun ei ole yhtään Gir'siä, niin jos tarkoitat tuota minun OMSia, niin se on joku ZIPPin kuituinen, mallia en muista.

----------


## Warlord

^juuri sitä tarkoitin, kiitos

----------


## mk

Trek Fuel ex8  2018

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pas_2

Sunnuntain ajelua grillin huuruisen ja aurinkoisen Porvoon kaduilla...

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## edu

Katos tallikaveri ^

Kävin myös sunnuntaiajelulla:

----------


## Pas_2

> Katos tallikaveri ^
> 
> Kävin myös sunnuntaiajelulla:



^komia on väri edun pyörässä, jep...Kendan slant six gummeilla vastatuuleen koetetaan polkea Zjaiantilla 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

> ^komia on väri edun pyörässä



Jos tykkää väreistä ja pyörästä ja valokuvista (ja maisemista etupäässä Saksanmaalta), niin täältä löytyy lisää: https://torstenfrank.wordpress.com/tag/giant/

PS Minä tykkään.

----------


## Sambolo

Tänään valmistui budjettiprojekti. Mm runko dyykattu roskiksesta järkky kunnossa :Leveä hymy:  Ainakin satula ja polkimet vaihtuu kyllä vielä.

----------


## jcool

Hossan reissulta räpsy...

----------


## litku

Uusi kampisetti. Siispä hyvä syy pistää uus kuva. Jarruja vaille täydellinen Record osasarja. Mutta ehkä minä pärjään nuilla Ciamillo Zero Gravity pysäyttimillä =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Köfte

^ Vaikka en näistä muovirungoista pidäkään, tässä on jo värienkin puolesta asiaa;
 (Recordista lisäpisteitä). Vielä kun saisivat *vaaka*putken aikaiseksi :Hymy: 

P.S. pärjää noillakin pysäyttimillä :Cool:

----------


## Pietu

Kevyesti tuunattu Spessu tarmac sl4 saapui taloon. Heti laitettiin vaihtoon
- kiekot fly 60 powertap
- tanko 3T ergonova team
- kammet ja jarrut shimanoa alkuperäisten axis ja fsa romujen tilalle

Ja sillä saatiin ihan nätti pyörä aikaiseksi "karvalakki" mallista.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara



----------


## To_Ok

Tuossa pari viikkoa sitten tuli saksasta tällanen. Se olikin sitten ensimmäinen ja viimeinen puhdas kuva ko. laitteesta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Komea peli saatana

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tuplat.......

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuossa pari viikkoa sitten tuli saksasta tällanen. Se olikin sitten ensimmäinen ja viimeinen puhdas kuva ko. laitteesta



Minkäs kokoista nakkia mahtunee alle?

----------


## To_Ok

Tuossa on nyt 29"x2.4" alla eikä siihen ihan hirveesti ylijäämätilaa varsinkaan keulaan jää. nopeesti Piken speksit googlaamalla sanovatten, että keulaan mahtuu 66mm leveä rengas.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuossa on nyt 29"x2.4" alla eikä siihen ihan hirveesti ylijäämätilaa varsinkaan keulaan jää. nopeesti Piken speksit googlaamalla sanovatten, että keulaan mahtuu 66mm leveä rengas.



Asia kunnossa.

----------


## PedroK

Laitan nyt tän vielä kertaalleen vaikka vuosi sitten piti olla viimeinen kerta tällä värityksellä. Mopo alkanut karata noiden sinisten osien kanssa, joten seuraavaksi pitää alkaa kerätä jotain toista väriä. Oon vaan niin fiiliksissä noista mun uusista reissurenkaista. Schwalbe G One 2,35 mahtuu just 29" Recon Goldiin WTB Asym i29 kehällä. Tonärillä leveyttä 62mm. Rullaa muuten sitten niin itsestään, että oikein häijyä tekee. Tiedä sitä sitten, että kauanko kestopinnoitteella kestää. Tuli siinä samalla päivitettyä maastoa varten voimansiirtoa Sunracen 11-42 pakalla ja sille kaveriksi KMC dlc mustat ketjut. Ketjut oli vähän kalliit, mutta kai ne on sit hyvät? Tämä on tiettävästi eteläsuomen kallein markettipyörä kun lasketaan neljän vuoden aikana käytetyt rahat ja oppirahat ja kaikenmaailman testaukset ja kokeilut. 12,43kg on nyt paino kalapuntarin mukaan Crankbrotherssin doubleshoteilla. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## wahis

Tuli lomalla ollessa käytyä pyörät läpi ja samalla kuvattua ne. Näillä pitäisi polkea ennenkuin taas keksii jotain uutta projektia...

OMS Ultra - Maantielle



Felt B16 - Triathloniin


Felt F65X - Arki- ja työmatka-ajoon sekä huonojen kelien lenkkipyörä


Canyon Grand Canyon CF - Talvipyöräilyyn ja seikkailu-urheiluun


Felt Edict FRD - Maastoajoon

----------


## Needleman

Komeita pelejä
Millä oot perustellu puolisolle noin monen pyörän tarpeen? Koitan just keksiä selitystä kolmannelle pyörälle

----------


## efut

Tämän kesän ajossa ollut Stumpjumper. Rovalit vaihtui leveämpiin DTn kiekkoihin. Isompi eturatas, satula ja ohjaustanko vaihdettu. Kiertovaihdin.
13 ja puoli kiloa polkimineen, mittareineen,  rungon sisällä olevine työkaluineen ja vararenkaineen.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Kuis tota,mites tän ny ... eiks toi oo raskas ajaa noil kuvan rengas paineil... ? :Hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ihis81



----------


## wahis

> Millä oot perustellu puolisolle noin monen pyörän tarpeen?



Eipä niitä hirveästi ole tarvinnut perustella. Osa oli jo ennen nykyistä puolisoa, joten muutaman lisääntyminen ei ole haitannut. Varmaan auttaa asiaa kun puolisokin harrastaa pyöräilyä. Kaikkien pyörien hintaa ei ole tosin voinut mainita.

----------


## Ihis81

Rahaa ku on niin ei tartte perustella...

----------


## T.K.

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk.

----------


## mkpaa

Näillä mennään Transcontinental raceen tällä kertaa. Tarkempi lista tavaroista ja lisää kuvia: https://www.randonneurs.fi/transcont...lete-kit-list/

----------


## kuovipolku

Mielijohde on ehkä itsellenikin outo, mutta jotenkin tuosta Transcontinental-Orbeasta tulee mieleen cyberpunk, on se siinä määrin jännä yhdistelmä mekaanista tekniikkaa, elektroniikkaa, nahkaa ja corduraa(?), perinteistä pyörää ja aeropyörää ja ties mitä. Voisi kysyä onko se - hyvällä tavalla - kone vai polkupyörä, kysyttiinhän joskus oliko Robocop kone vai ihminen :Sarkastinen: 

Jos joskus harmaan eri sävyjen ja mustan muodostama kokonaisuus näyttää hyvälle, niin nyt. Ja kun varustus on tietyllä tavalla vedetty täysin överiksi, mutta kuitenkin pelkkää toimivuutta silmällä pitäen, se onkin yhtäkkiä jotenkin hienoa katsojankin silmissä!

Oletko muuten ajatellut kysyä Orbean kiinnostusta ryhtyä ihan pienellä summalla sponsoriksi? Kyllä mkpaan reissuja kelpaisi esitellä osoituksena pyörän laadusta, toimivuudesta ja kestävyydestä. Eikä sosiaaliseen mediaan tuotetussa sisällössä pitäisi yhteistyökumppanin näkökulmasta olla moittimista.

----------


## mkpaa

Sponsorointijutuista on lähtökohtaisesti enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Ihan jo senkin takia, että sitten pitäisi ajaa jollakin vaikka ei haluaisi. Tarpeeksi vaikea löytää sopivat tavarat vaikka saa yhdistellä mitä haluaa.

----------


## yannara



----------


## Jman

Laitetaanpas taas kuvaa tempopyörästä kun on sen verran tullut päivityksiä. Nyt on ajoasentoakin viilailtu  kovan asiantuntijan avustuksella, niin ei enää joitain häiritse täällä foorumilla korkea ohjaamokaan. :Vink: 

Viimeisimmät päivitykset:

- Zipp 808 eteen
- Single speed konversio
- 58t TT-spesifinen eturatas
- Aerocoach Align-pädit joissa parempi sivuttaistuki
- 35-asteiset Ski bend extensionit väärinpäin asennettuna

----------


## kmw

^Aikamoinen. En osaa päättää että hyvä vai paha, mutta on aikamoinen. Alle 45km/h vauhti on ..ttuilua rungon ja osien suunnittelijoille.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Miten tuollainen muovinen eturieska kestää käyttöä?

----------


## Jman

Eturieskan kestävyys jää nähtäväksi. Toivottavasti kestää. :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

^Onko siinä piikitkin kuitua vai vain pelkkä tuo keskusta? Itsellä aikoinaan oli täyskuituiset eturattaat kilpurissa ja hyvin kesti ainakin itsellä. Tosin möin rieskat pois kampien kanssa aikoinaan kun vaihdoin "turvallisempaan" Campagnolon rautaan. Ja noissa kuituosissa lienee aika nuukaa kuka/miten on tehty. Hyvin tehtynä kestävää ja huonosti tehtynä...no, ei niin kestävää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jman

On täyttä kuitua. Hampaat on tehty koneistamalla. Kyllä tuon luulisi kestävän, varsinkin kun ei ole etuvaihtajaa.

Kyseinen rieska on muuten Aerocoach ARC

----------


## efa

Mullon tämmönen

----------


## shitmonkey

Kun ei lenkillä muista kuvata niin tässäpä nyt sitten varikolta. Yksinkertaistin harrastusta ja luovuin maastopuolella täpäristä. Samalla sitten vaihdoin jäykkäperän rungon (just for fun) Cuben Reactionista Eliteksi.

XTR:n osasarja, foxin tötterö, ritcheyn ohjaamo ja syntacen kuitutolppa. Eksoottisinta kokoonpanossa lienee XTR:n kiekot.

Paino ei ollut ensimmäisenä mielessä tämän kanssa, mutta as is ~9.45kg. Hipoilemalla saisi monesta paikasta sitäkin pois.

----------


## LJL

> Samalla sitten vaihdoin jäykkäperän rungon (just for fun) Cuben Reactionista Eliteksi.
> 
> XTR:n osasarja, foxin tötterö, ritcheyn ohjaamo ja syntacen kuitutolppa. Eksoottisinta kokoonpanossa lienee XTR:n kiekot.



Mmm, ihQ xc-cuutio... Todella laadukkaat, kevyet ja kestävät palikat kautta linjan renkaat mukaan luettuna, ei taatusti laukea ajamalla juuri mistään. Erotiikasta tinkimättä.

----------


## rocksted

Noin ajatuksella ja hartaudella kasatussa pyörässä ruosteellakin lienee joku funktio, en vain keksi mikä.





> Laitetaanpas taas kuvaa tempopyörästä kun on sen verran tullut päivityksiä. Nyt on ajoasentoakin viilailtu  kovan asiantuntijan avustuksella, niin ei enää joitain häiritse täällä foorumilla korkea ohjaamokaan.
> 
> Viimeisimmät päivitykset:
> 
> - Zipp 808 eteen
> - Single speed konversio
> - 58t TT-spesifinen eturatas
> - Aerocoach Align-pädit joissa parempi sivuttaistuki
> - 35-asteiset Ski bend extensionit väärinpäin asennettuna

----------


## Jman

> Noin ajatuksella ja hartaudella kasatussa pyörässä ruosteellakin lienee joku funktio, en vain keksi mikä.



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Katu-uskottavuutta, näkyy että on pyörän päällä hikoiltu.

Pitäisi jostain koittaa hommata haponkestävästä tehdyt pultit.

----------


## rocksted

> Katu-uskottavuutta, näkyy että on pyörän päällä hikoiltu.



Hyvä vastaus   :Cool:

----------


## Kalle H

Konan Private Jake eksyi Gravelilta hieman syrjään, hauskaa oli.

----------


## keskinopeusmies

> On täyttä kuitua. Hampaat on tehty koneistamalla. Kyllä tuon luulisi kestävän, varsinkin kun ei ole etuvaihtajaa.
> 
> Kyseinen rieska on muuten Aerocoach ARC



Niin ja mikä idea näissä kuiturattaissa sitten on muuta kuin se että ihanan kallista fiilis..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle H

^Kyllähän kaikki kuitunen on aina automaattisesti nopeata, kevyttä ja muutenkin ihanaa. Mä ostaisin itselleni kaikki kuitusena kahvikupista lähtien, jos olis vaan pakka kunnossa.

https://www.bikerumor.com/2013/04/08...n-coffee-cups/

----------


## shitmonkey

> ei taatusti laukea ajamalla juuri mistään. Erotiikasta tinkimättä.



Hyvin sisäluettu, tätä tällä on juuri haettu!

----------


## Laroute

> Laitetaanpas taas kuvaa tempopyörästä kun on sen verran tullut päivityksiä. Nyt on ajoasentoakin viilailtu  kovan asiantuntijan avustuksella, niin ei enää joitain häiritse täällä foorumilla korkea ohjaamokaan.
> 
> Viimeisimmät päivitykset:
> 
> - Zipp 808 eteen
> - Single speed konversio
> - 58t TT-spesifinen eturatas
> - Aerocoach Align-pädit joissa parempi sivuttaistuki
> - 35-asteiset Ski bend extensionit väärinpäin asennettuna



Hieno pyörä, mutta yksi asia kiinnittää suuresti huomiotani. Ketjun pituus! Mielestäni ketju on yhden lenkkiparin verran liian lyhyt. Tulee meinaan tehohävikkiä voimansiirrossa tuolla ketjupituudella. Tunnettu tosiasiahan on, että mitä löysempi ketju, sitä pienempi hävikki. Nythän tuo ketju on takaa pienimmällä rattaalla ja jo silloinkin vetää vaihtajaa lähestulkoon liiaksi eteenpäin. Pienemmälle välitykselle vaihdettaessa viimeistään kääntää liiaksi vaihtajaa eteenpäin ja kiristää ketjua liiaksi. Itse laittaisin aivan varmasti yhden parin lisää ja varmaankin moni muukin.

Jos tuo takavaihtajan kulma olisi sama esim. kolmanneksi pienimmän takarattaan kohdalla, niin se olisi ehkäpä hyvä kompromissi ketjun pituudelle.

Voisin väittää, että annat tuolla ketjun pituudella minimaalisen edun kilpailijoillesi tehohävikin muodossa, itse saamatta kyseisestä ketjun pituudesta mitään hyötyä. Voin tietenkin olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Jman

> Hieno pyörä, mutta yksi asia kiinnittää suuresti huomiotani. Ketjun pituus! Mielestäni ketju on yhden lenkkiparin verran liian lyhyt. Tulee meinaan tehohävikkiä voimansiirrossa tuolla ketjupituudella. Tunnettu tosiasiahan on, että mitä löysempi ketju, sitä pienempi hävikki. Nythän tuo ketju on takaa pienimmällä rattaalla ja jo silloinkin vetää vaihtajaa lähestulkoon liiaksi eteenpäin. Pienemmälle välitykselle vaihdettaessa viimeistään kääntää liiaksi vaihtajaa eteenpäin ja kiristää ketjua liiaksi. Itse laittaisin aivan varmasti yhden parin lisää ja varmaankin moni muukin.
> 
> Jos tuo takavaihtajan kulma olisi sama esim. kolmanneksi pienimmän takarattaan kohdalla, niin se olisi ehkäpä hyvä kompromissi ketjun pituudelle.
> 
> Voisin väittää, että annat tuolla ketjun pituudella minimaalisen edun kilpailijoillesi tehohävikin muodossa, itse saamatta kyseisestä ketjun pituudesta mitään hyötyä. Voin tietenkin olla väärässäkin.



Hyvin bongattu.=) Tuossa kuvassa ei ole lopullinen ketju vaan joku vanha, minkä nappasin tallista kun sekoilin uuden ketjun kanssa ja lyhensin sitä aluksi liikaa. Nyt on oikean mittainen ketju kiinni.

Keskinopeusmiehelle: Itse asiassa kuituinen ratas ei ollut itsetarkoitus. Hain isompaa kuin 54t ja sellaista jota voisi käyttää ainoana eturattaana ilman etuvaihtajaa. Valinnanvaraa ei juuri ollut.

----------


## Plus

> Paino ei ollut ensimmäisenä mielessä tämän kanssa, mutta as is ~9.45kg. Hipoilemalla saisi monesta paikasta sitäkin pois.



Tuo taitaa olla C:68? Oman 21"-kokoisen C:62:en sain 9,66 kg mutta sinulla taitaa step-cast Foxi ja runko tehdä tuon 210g painoeron... Omassakin saisi stemmin vaihdolla jo melkein 100g pois.  :Leveä hymy: 
Etuvaihtajan kiinnityskohdan väritin mustalla tussilla, ettei pistä niin pahasti silmään.

----------


## shitmonkey

> Tuo taitaa olla C:68? Oman 21"-kokoisen C:62:en sain 9,66 kg mutta sinulla taitaa step-cast Foxi ja runko tehdä tuon 210g painoeron... Omassakin saisi stemmin vaihdolla jo melkein 100g pois. 
> Etuvaihtajan kiinnityskohdan väritin mustalla tussilla, ettei pistä niin pahasti silmään.



Muistankin tän, tais olla aiemmin skinwall-kumeilla? Oma on tosiaan 68 ja 19". Mittasin rungon painon uutena, oli 1090g. Aiempi 19" reaction gtc oli 1190g eli aika pieniä eroja noissa on... jossain cube kyllä mainosti tätä alle kilon runkona, mutta olisko sitten 1x versio ilman maaleja tms jännittävää kikkailua. Toi tussaaminenhan on hyvä idea  :Leveä hymy: . Monta vuotta jo miettinyt raaskiiko noihin jonkun virallisen tulpan ostaa. Toisaalta, voipi siihen vielä etuvaihtajakin joskus tulla (tussaaminenhan tätä ei toki estä)  :Cool: .

----------


## Keevo

Taloudesta ei löytynyt yhtään edullista pyörää, joten hankin projektikuntoisen bottecchian ja projektoin sitä muutaman päivän. 

Oli niin liukas liikkumaan, että perinteisessä kuvaus-paikassa lähti rullaamaan minimaaliseen mäkeen, jota en ole ennen edes huomannut  :Leveä hymy:  siksi piti etupyörä tukea kukkaruukkuun..

----------


## Jukste

Viime vuonna tuli testattua kaverin pyörää (vasen ylemmässä kuvassa) täällä Karhusjärven vähän haastavimmilla poluilla ja tykästyin tuohon vähän edurompaan fiilikseen. Siitä asti takaraivossakytenyt idea hankkia Strive itsellekin joku päivä. Pari viikkoa sitten tuli niin hyvä tarjous, että tuli tilattua CF 8.0 Race malli itsellekin ja nyt ekaa kertaa lenkillä juuri tuolla Karhusjärven maastossa. Ja olihan siinä hymyssä pitelemistä, kun lasketteli mäkiä alas ja tykitteli haastavimpia juurakko/kivikko traileja läpi. Ajettavuudeltaan aika erilainen kuin Nerve.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Rotko täälki. ekan työmatkan perusteella vaikuttaa aivan hyvältä  :Hymy: 



http://i8.aijaa.com/b/00118/14423970.jpg

sähkärinteippi tolpassa indikoi mun neuroosiani. jos lähtee valumaan ni osaan sit mennä itkemään johonkin enkä yritä esim. kiristää ylimomenttiin

----------


## zander

pesupäivä

----------


## MPS

No nyt on hieno valikoima!
Varmaan ketuttaa kun ei voi ajaa kuin yhtä kerrallaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## juse

Takuuasiat pellaa ainakin Canfieldin veljeksillä! Rungosta murtui yksi vaihdevaijerin kuoren pidike ja lähettivät tilalle uuden yksilön. :Cool:  Muutenkin yhteydenpito ollut todella vaivatonta. 
Pitävät huolen asiakkaistaan.

----------


## kmw

^ oih. Ajaisin.

----------


## Reiss



----------


## sianluca



----------


## Tank Driver

Canfield on ehdottoman naitava laite. Uuh.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ei ne kaksysit niin homoja ookkaan

----------


## kmw

Yks kerta ei miehestä homoa tee ja toka kerta sattuu jo paljon vähemmän. Tosi komee pöörä tuos yllä. Kulkee vatmaan mettässä ihatäysii?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Yks kerta ei miehestä homoa tee ja toka kerta sattuu jo paljon vähemmän. Tosi komee pöörä tuos yllä. Kulkee vatmaan mettässä ihatäysii?



Kyllä ja lintassa

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Uusi satula, uudet kiekot 32mm gatorskineillä, niin voi jatkaa maantiekautta vähän pidempään syksylle ja talveksi menee nastat noille kiekoille. Kuvan kokoonpanolla pitäisi ajella myös mökille vajaa 200km parin viikon päästä.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko



----------


## edu

Olin myös viikonloppuna tukkimassa polkua

----------


## kauris

Tuli asennettua uusi kiinasatula. Stemmikin on uusi sitten edellisen kuvan. Ja renkaina nyt myös uudet (tai noh, pari vuotta kaapissa vanhennetut) Schwalbe onet 24 mm leveänä.

----------


## nve

Tämmöinen tarjous rotko tuli hommattua ekaksi täysjoustoksi.
Muuten vakio mutta edessä ab:n ovaali ja renkaina litkutetut 2.6 leveät rocket ronit.
Ihan kiva peli polkukurvailuun.

----------


## Plus

Nätti CAAD12 kauriilla!

----------


## duris

Hieno kyllä tuo Cannondale. Tänään tuli vastaava vastaan Espoon Bembölesä Kehä3 varressa, vai lieko ollut sama?

----------


## fiber

Menevän näköinen Cannari. Hiukan tyhmänä (ja laiskana kun en googlaa) kysyn: ei varmaankaan CAAD 12:ssa ole 2x12? Viittaako tuo takapakan maksimivälitysmäärään vai johonkin muuhun? Isompi etulimppu vaikuttaa isolta. Onko vain 53 vai isompi?

----------


## zander

CAAD12 on Cannarin alurungon versio/malli. Niitä on siis ollu CAAD9, 10 jne.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Aivan mahtava Cannondale kauriilla! voisi ennen kuolemaa päivittää supersix tuommoiseen  :No huh!:

----------


## kauris

Kiitos kehuista. Sattui tulemaan aika hyvin rungon esiin tuova kuva illan jo hämärtyessä. Rungon värisävy vaihtuu hieman valaistuksen mukaan. Päivällä auringossa on enemmän oranssi kuin punainen.

En ole päässyt ajamaan viikkoon, joten joku muu tuli durista vastaan kehällä. 

Ja Caad on, kuten yllä kerrottiin, Cannondalen alumiinirunkoisen pyörän nimi ja numero viittaa siihen kuinka uusi malli on. 12 on viimeisin. Etuhaarukka on täyskuituinen. Rattaat on edessä 52-36 ja takana on 11 lehteä.

----------


## jaksu

CX01 kyllä mahtuisi edelleen hienosti TE01 ja GF01:n kaveriksi ja voisipa jopa GF vaihtua tuollaiseen CX jos kohdalle sattuisi.

CAAD12 on kyllä hieno runko. Harmi että paikallinen jämy on mikä on  :Irvistys:  ja eihän se ole kuitenkaan BMC  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> CX01 kyllä mahtuisi edelleen hienosti TE01 ja GF01:n kaveriksi ja voisipa jopa GF vaihtua tuollaiseen CX jos kohdalle sattuisi.
> 
> CAAD12 on kyllä hieno runko. Harmi että paikallinen jämy on mikä on  ja eihän se ole kuitenkaan BMC



Kannattaa kyllä ostaa, jos noita musta/punaisia runkoja vielä jostain saa, koska uuteen malliin ei vaihdu kuin väritys musta/harmaaksi ja ainakin omasta mielestäni tuo musta/punainen on saatanan hieno väritys tuohon runkoon.

----------


## jaksu

> Kannattaa kyllä ostaa, jos noita musta/punaisia runkoja vielä jostain saa, koska uuteen malliin ei vaihdu kuin väritys musta/harmaaksi ja ainakin omasta mielestäni tuo musta/punainen on saatanan hieno väritys tuohon runkoon.



Ilmeisesti ainakin tehtaan varastot ovat tyhjänä noista. Ainakin mulle sopivassa koossa.

----------


## Jii-Pee

kauriin innoittamana Trek Farley kuvia vertailuksi onko värissä samaa. Kuvat ei niinkään laadukkaita.

----------


## noniinno

^ Tuo on tosi makean värinen, kuin karkki.
Kuten myös Cännäri. Seinälle mancaveen tai miksei olkkariinkin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Molemmissa pyörissä vähän uutta kilkettä, joten otin uudet kuvat.




Norco Fluid 7.2 HT+




White RR Lite Carbon

----------


## noniinno

Lyötiin plussakortti pöytään.

----------


## bicicletta

Annan Batavus vanhukselle uuden elämän ihan fiilis pohjalta

Lähetetty minun ALE-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tiaalto

Suo, kuokka ja Orbea

----------


## Bempster

3T Exploro/Zipp 202 Disc/Ultegra DI/Quarq/Dugast/

----------


## CamoN

> 3T Exploro/Zipp 202 Disc/Ultegra DI/Quarq/Dugast/



En ole aivan täysin sisäistänyt Exploron konseptin hienoutta, mutta on se vaan kaunis. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## frp

^^Kelpaisi, mutta miksi näin uudessa mallissa ei ole flatmount jarrukiinnitystä.

----------


## Jekkujätkä

Salakuljetta nykykuosissaan.

----------


## pturunen

Smuggleri on kyllä asiallinen vekotin. Iso peukalo!

----------


## ibeatyouanytime

^^^^^^ Liikaa spacereita ja kaulaputki 5cm lyhyemmäksi. Näyttäisi ainakin hyvältä. Ei maantiepyörillä kuulu ajaa mukavasti.

----------


## tempokisu

> Ei maantiepyörillä kuulu ajaa mukavasti.



Kuuluupa. Vain jos ajat oikein kovaa ja teet vaikka ylämäkivetoja niin tuntuu hyvältä ja pahalta. Ainakin mun maantiepyörillä ajaa tosi mukavasti, erityisesti Ferrarilla erittäin mukavasti ja ketterästi. On mulle oikeen kokoset fillarit ja erityisesti mukavta satulat.

----------


## Munarello

Ei tuon rölötyksiin kannata reagoida. Se on vain jälleen yksi foorumilla viime aikoina pyörineiden trollaajien reinkarnaatioista.

----------


## klemola



----------


## CamoN

Onko tässä haettu cacan vai ruosteen sävyä?

----------


## klemola

Oikeasta ruosteesta on kyse, tosin vain pinnassa. Alla Carbonia. Ruoste on ihan rust.

----------


## tonytee

Loppuihan se sade ja pääsi koeajolle, makian olonen laite!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Loppuihan se sade ja pääsi koeajolle...



Onpas hieno peli, tuollaisesta minäkin voisin unelmoida.  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

Ei raskinut kuitucrossaria raiskata työmatkakäytössä ja kun halvalla sai. Vähän on koko kuitucrossarin tallissa olon oikeutus kyllä nyt haussa. Oikein mukava peli ajaa tuokin ja jarrutkin löysivät tehonsa pienen sisäänajon jälkeen.

----------


## Jopo81

> Loppuihan se sade ja pääsi koeajolle, makian olonen laite!



On kyllä komea. Ihan alkaa mietityttämään, että hommaisiko xxllästä läskin plussarengastukselle uuden rungon ja kasais jonkun droppitankomonsterin puksun kaveriksi

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cuppis

Hieno Fargo! Itsellä 2016-malli joten ei mahdu plussa kuin eteen. Tuo pyörä tuntuu vain paranevan mitä enemmän sille antaa kilometrejä.

^Jopoa suosittelen hankkimaan heti oikean monsterirungon ettei tarvitse maksaa turhia oppirahoja. Harva normirunko toimii dropin kanssa kunnolla.

----------


## tonytee

^Viikon ajojen ja säätöjen jälkeen alkaa tosiaan tuntua että tuo on paras pyöräni tähän mennessä. Saas nähä miten talvella pysyy poluilla pystyssä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jopolle suosittelen samaa kuin cuppis. Koetin tuota droppi setuppia edelliseen Surlyn ICT:n runkoon, mutta kun ei siitä oikeen hyvää saanut kun runko on yksinkertasesti liian pitkä moiselle ohjaamolle.

----------


## agee

Pitipä tuossa eilen lähteä kiskoman vähän lenkkiä. Ajelin muutaman kilometrin ja totesin, että etureidet edellispäivän lenkistä kyllä vielä sen verran kipeät, ettei viitsi enempää rääkätä. Pysähdyin eräälle sillalle ja aloin kuikuilemaan alaspäin, kunnes huomasin mukavan näköisen kivisillan ja sopivan matalan veden. Pyörä olkapäälle ja hyppäsin alas sillan vierestä loivaa rinnettä. Tunkkasin pyörän ensin sillan alle kiviä pitkin kunnes huomasin sopivan kohdan, johon saisin pyörän pystyyn...

----------


## Mika K

Talon toinen Konga eli randopyörä menetti lokarinsa ja sai alleen 40mm kumekset ilman lokareita eli ihan selkeesti syksy ja gg-hommat tulollaan..  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Ååh. Eroottista retoriikkaa, tai siis retorista erotiikkaa. Rehtorillista... Äh. Joka tapauksessa - hieno on!!!

----------


## kmw

On gyl nätti Konga.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Fuel EX 27.5 Plus 2018 Sram Eagle. Kuvat ekalta lenkiltä hyvinkään kytäjän maastoista. Kuvien saaminen/lisääminen foorumille paskinta ikinä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

> Talon toinen Konga ...



Valtavan hieno on. 

Oletko sinä koskaan harkinnut vaihtaa tuon X4:n X2:een?

----------


## Mika K

Jos tuota Thomsonin stemmiä tarkoitat, niin kyseessä ei ole X4 vaan vanha kunnon Elite. Ja ei X2 ei ole käyttööni vaihtoehto, sillä jollain retkireissuilla tangossa on kiinni kohtuullisen kokoinen tankolaukku ja leveän tangon kanssa tukevuus kulkee tässä ennen keveyttä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Erittäin hyvä pointti ja perustelut siellä. Itseäni hieman vaivaa omassani tuo ehkä turhan jämyn näköinen palikka. Kommenttisi sain minut ajattelemaan asiaa toisesta näkökulmasta.

----------


## Jopo81

No jossen droppia käytä niin jotain keksin jossain välissä kokeilee vaikka midgeä tms kippuratankoa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Upea trekki

----------


## Köfte

> Talon toinen Konga eli randopyörä menetti lokarinsa ja sai alleen 40mm kumekset ilman lokareita eli ihan selkeesti sjksy ja gg-hommat tulollaan..



Hieno on Antin värkkäämä runko (kokonaisuutena myös). Isomman miehen kulkine mittasuhteista päätellen?
Mitkäs nuo jarrut ovat? Kaveri isona ukkona kaipailisi vanteisiin lisää pysäytysvoimaa...

P.S. se "toinen" Konga?

----------


## eagle

Pesun jälkeen..

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

1/7. Specialized stumpjumper comp carbon 29

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

2/6. Felt DD30..tai se mitä alkuperäisestä jäljellä.

----------


## stenu

Otin maastopyörästä kuvan, kun edellisestä kuvasta on melkein viisi vuotta. Muuttunut ei ole varsinaisesti mikään ja on ihan paras edelleen. Etäistä sukua Mika K:n pyörälle, koska Konga aikoinaan tämän paragonisoi.

----------


## makton

Tampereella viime talvenakaan mitään lunta ollut, joten läski vaihtui plussakokoon.

----------


## TheMiklu

Arkiyleiskäyttörossarigravelgrinderiseikkailupy  rä sekä ehkä maailman kaunenin(/kauhein) italialainen entistä italialaisenpana!

----------


## pturunen

> Tampereella viime talvenakaan mitään lunta ollut, joten läski vaihtui plussakokoon.




Tälle iso peukku!

----------


## pturunen

> Otin maastopyörästä kuvan, kun edellisestä kuvasta on melkein viisi vuotta. Muuttunut ei ole varsinaisesti mikään ja on ihan paras edelleen. Etäistä sukua Mika K:n pyörälle, koska Konga aikoinaan tämän paragonisoi.



johtuuko kuvakulmasta vai mistä, mutta renkaiden koko näyttää 40":lta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä mun maasturi nykykuosissa. Eli Fox vaihdettu jäykkään keulaan ja Ardentit Maxxiksen Ikoneihin. Tykkään kovasti, nyt on palattu perusasioiden äärelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Stenun Gunnarille peukaloita yms.

----------


## Mika K

> Hieno on Antin värkkäämä runko (kokonaisuutena myös). Isomman miehen kulkine mittasuhteista päätellen?
> Mitkäs nuo jarrut ovat? Kaveri isona ukkona kaipailisi vanteisiin lisää pysäytysvoimaa...
> 
> P.S. se "toinen" Konga?



Kiitokset! Juu rungon korkeus CT on 64cm eli ei ihan normikauraa. Jarrut on Velo Orangen vanha cantimalli. Uusi malli on tuollainen https://store.velo-orange.com/index....er-brakes.html

Niin ja se toinen Konga  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Köfte

^ Kiitos kuvista & linkistä. Vinkkaan etiäpäin.

----------


## mkpaa

Heidän pyöriensä kuvia Transcontinentalista. https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57687749965336
Sieltä löytyy aina kaikkea jännää kuten tämä Garmini.  :Hymy:

----------


## sentier

Onko tossa tripsterin satulatolpassa joku iskunvaimennus vai mikä toi hässäkkä on?

----------


## mkpaa

> Onko tossa tripsterin satulatolpassa joku iskunvaimennus vai mikä toi hässäkkä on?



Vaikuttaa red shiftin dual position tolpalta. https://redshiftsports.com/dual-position-seatpost

----------


## kmw



----------


## Grr

Jaa niin unohtui laittaa tää ajaton tulevaisuuden klassikko tänne kanssa.

----------


## kmw

On-One Fleegle on oikke hyvä.

----------


## kmw

Grrrrlla hieno Time khyl.

----------


## LJL

^^^^ Erinomaisen herrasmiesmäinen maastokrossarisinkula, jollaisella voisi myös kuvitella polkevansa Leningradiin ampumaan villisikoja Maxim-konekivääri vaakaputkeen kiinnitettynä.

----------


## zipo

Pappamallin Fixiksi väittäisin.

----------


## Rosco

Uutta terästä:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei hassumpi Fairlight. Onko tuo nyt rungosta ite kasattu vai kompliitti? Entä mikä koko? Näyttää aika sopusuhtaiselle vaikka on ilmeisen korkea runko.

----------


## marco1

Tuommoinen. Vielä puuttuu bash ja muutama suojateippi niin saa pysyä loput kuvan ulkopuolella.

----------


## JackOja

^joku Pivot?

Odotellessa... mikäs stonga toi on?

----------


## paaton

> Vaikuttaa red shiftin dual position tolpalta. https://redshiftsports.com/dual-position-seatpost



Ehdinkin jo katsella tuota satulaa, jossa ei kyllä pituussuunnassa liikuta lainkaan. Toimiikohan tuo tolppa vaijerisäädöllä?

----------


## marco1

> ^joku Pivot?
> 
> Odotellessa... mikäs stonga toi on?



5.5 edullisimmalla kokoonpanolla.  
Tanko siinä tullut kuitutanko Pivotin logoilla jonkin verran kavennettuina ja WTB Padloc sahauksilla.

----------


## FreeZ

Uusi Sparkki installaatiolenkillä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Selvästi extraextraisosta haettu?!  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeZ

Itseasiassa ei ole  :Hymy: 




> ^Selvästi extraextraisosta haettu?! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

^Huti tulisaako kysyä oliko halvemmalla jossain muualla? Plussapyörä olis hakusessa sedälle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lassekoo

Ensilenkki Stachella.

----------


## lai

Hienosti kulkee vanha teräsratsu, osattiin sitä tehdä hyviä jäykkäperiä ennenkin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tonytee

^ Komia! Nuo vanhat Konat herättää aina omistushaluja.

----------


## noniinno

^^ Kyllä! Kona on osannut tehdä maagisen hyvin ainakin itselleni sopivia runkoja, ja vielä hyvän näköisiäkin.

----------


## Divi

Semmonen se... 2017 mallinen Farley EX 8. Kesäkiekkoina 29 plussat, 3" WTB Rangerilla aloitin, keulaan vaihtui kesän aikana 3" Dirt Wizard, taakse hiljattain 2.6" Nobby Nic. Vauhti kasvaa, alamäet kiinnostaa kokoajan enemmän ja plussan edut alkaa menemään vähän varjoon kun joutuu painetta lisäämään ettei burppaile kivikoissa. Taitaa talven aikana vaihtua 29 enskaan.. Slashi tai Spessu alle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Privileged

Vähän pehmeämpää kyytiä syksyn hiekkatielenkeille 43mm leveillä GravelKingeillä.

----------


## Rosco

Kompliittina tuli! Kolmisen lenkkiä nyt ajaneena pidän kyllä, teräs sopii itelle niin paljon paremmin ku hiilikuitu. Koko on 54T ja itellä mittaa 176 inesamin ollessa noin 81cm.

----------


## Blackborow

Ostin nuo pullot kyllä ennen tätä pyörää, mutta melkein onnistunut värikoodaus.

----------


## TeijoH

Tollainen tuli tehtyä:

Lisää infoa:http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=6129

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tollainen tuli tehtyä:
> 
> Lisää infoa:http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=6129



Hattu päästä! Hieno on.

----------


## Pesku

Steel is real vai miten se meni?

Tuli ihastuttua teräkseen ja Konaan tuon Honky Tonkin kanssa tänä kesänä ja tänään tarina sai jatkoa maaston puolella. Eipä omasta mielestä terästä voita mikään. Hauskaa oli myös huomata "installaatio"lenkin jälkeen tuon Unitin kanssa ettei mitään säädettävää/huollettavaa löytynyt (yleensä tökin vähintään neulasia takapakan väleistä). Lisäksi olen innoissani Unitin muokattavuudesta tulevaisuudessa (vahteet? onnistuu. 29? onnistuu. joustokeula? onnistuu. retkilastaus? onnistuu 142x12 taka-akseli? onnistuu). Ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen luulen ettei maaston puolelle tarvitse hankkia uutta runkoa vuosiin  :Leveä hymy: . Samalla tuli ravisteltua yläkropan jumit auki eilisen salitreenin jälkeen (:P).

Eipä tässä voi kun suositella näitä kahta vaikka ei olekkaan mitään high-end pyöriä (päivitellään sitten kun tulee tarvetta). Nii juu ja en ole ensimmäistä kertaa metsässä (historiaa löytyy niin XC-pyörästä kuin trail-jäykkäperästä).

----------


## Köfte

^ Tuo vihreä saa kasvoihin saman värin. Ajaisin ja polkisin :Hymy: 

P.S. steel is real

----------


## SotkuPekka

Kona kelpaisi tännekin, hieno.

----------


## fiber

Jep, vihreä syttyi heti omassakin päässä.

----------


## lai

Uudet kiekot uskolliseen Principia Ellipceen. Tällä ajetaan niin kauan kun runko napsahtaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jcool

Farley 5. Viimeisin päivitys on Jumbo Jimit.

----------


## noniinno

> Ostin nuo pullot kyllä ennen tätä pyörää, mutta melkein onnistunut värikoodaus.



Kappas itsellä myös Giantti tallissa. Mitäs kokoa nuo renkaat ovat? Voisi omankin tuunata soratiekuntoon, vaikka nyt 30mm G-onella on aika liukas peli aika monella eri alustalla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kappas itsellä myös Giantti tallissa. Mitäs kokoa nuo renkaat ovat? Voisi omankin tuunata soratiekuntoon, vaikka nyt 30mm G-onella on aika liukas peli aika monella eri alustalla.



700x40C WTB Nanot.

----------


## klemola



----------


## Larkspur

> https://goo.gl/photos/kjdLp3Qq59NxjaYd8



Värillä ei oo väliä, kunhan se on musta...  :Cool:

----------


## alteregoni

Kyllästyin kantelemaan reppua, mikä ihanna vapaus. Hieman tiukat paikat tuli härpäkkeiden kanssa. Pullotelineen toiseen päähän joutu virittelemään tuollaisen korokkeen, että mahtu pulloineen iskarin alle. Topeak Ninja työkaluboksihan käyntyis kivasti tuonne telineen alle...jos siis olis tilaa. No meneehän se tuossakin kivasti ja kivuttomasti.

----------


## raparipo

Syksyksi hieman paksumpaa kumia!





Croix de Fer otti hyvin vastaan WTB Byway 47c renkaat. Kiekot todella kevyet Mavic Crossmax SL Pro.

----------


## LJL

^ Ooh. Seksuaalillista. Ihanat kiekot, mulla 29" versiot maasturissa ja on hyvät ja jäykät

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^ Tulin juuri housuihini.

----------


## crcm

Kaikki on vähän vinksin vonksin mutta menköön. Fuji Track Pro 2016 sinkuloitu 50mm kuitukiekoilla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ hyi yäk, tosiaan vinksin vonksin vähän kaikki mutta olkoot nyt tämän kerran

----------


## noniinno

^^ varmasti hieno, mutta kun en erota mihin tausta päättyy ja pyörä alkaa. Varmuuden vuoksi peukkua.

----------


## Terry



----------


## SpeeK

Kokeillaan nyt liittää tänne kuvakin uudesta kulkineesta, kun tästä foorumista on ollut melkoisesti hyötyä hankintaan.
Todella pitkällisen harkinnan ja etsinnän jälkeen päädyin tälläiseen laitteeseen. Ensivaikutelma on ainakin positiivinen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ei riittänyt plussakumin tuoma jousto omille ranteille, joten ongelma ratkaistu foxin pomppukepillä ja answerin 20/20 tangolla. Nyt voi painella juurakot ja kivikot täysillä. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukahia

Joustojäykkikset on jees. 


Työmatkapyörä 2.0

----------


## noniinno

^Oranki Vantage kyllä kovasti miellyttää silmää.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

Kaksineuvoinen.

Kun sitä joku kohta hämmästelee, niin vastaan 8mm. Eli ihan riittävästi. Kuva huijaa kummasti.

----------


## tuplas

Tämmösen kusti toi tänään

----------


## noniinno

^Hieno Santeri.  Itsekin pähkäilin noiden herkullisten värien kanssa, mutta päädyin tutun turvalliseen, urheilullisen räikeään mustaan.

----------


## Jukahia

> Kaksineuvoinen.
> Kuvat yllä...
> Kun sitä joku kohta hämmästelee, niin vastaan 8mm. Eli ihan riittävästi. Kuva huijaa kummasti.



en ollut sonderista juuri perillä ennen tätä kuvaa... nyt googlasin. Näppäriä pelejä varmasti. Onko tuo 8mm niinko tilaa 3"takanakeron vs seat tuben välissä vai mitä ? Minusta tuo näyttää oikeen passelille ja balanssissa olevalle. Mikäs keula sulla on ? Vantageen nappasin Yarin 27,5 plussan 330€ planetX:tä

----------


## noniinno

^8mm 29er renkaan ja satulaputken välissä. 27,5 x3" on pienempi ulkohalkaisijaltaan (alempi kuva). Keula on Reba 120mm. En keksi valittamista, tukevuus huomattavasti parempi kuin ei-boost vanha Reba.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Uudet pyörät alkaa tipahtelemaan pikkuhiljaa, tässä part 1. Suht samanlaisella setillä on ajettu kaksi edellistäkin kautta, joten en lähtenyt vaihtamaan hyvää. Kuvan setupilla painoa 7,7kg ja oli just niin kiva ajaa kuin viime tammikuulta muistinkin! Tämän kauden kalenterissa Viron cuppi, HELCX, jotain Lappeenrannan cupin kisoja ja loppukaudesta varmaan sit suunta Ruotsiin. Tähtäimessä luonnollisesti SM-pronssin ja Viron M30 mestaruuden puolustaminen.  :Hymy:

----------


## JumboJim

Hieno kuva. Hieno on pyöräkin...





> Kaikki on vähän vinksin vonksin mutta menköön. Fuji Track Pro 2016 sinkuloitu 50mm kuitukiekoilla.

----------


## kmw

Komppaan edellistä. Mikä välitys ja onko punnittu?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Uudet pyörät alkaa tipahtelemaan pikkuhiljaa, tässä part 1. Suht samanlaisella setillä on ajettu kaksi edellistäkin kautta, joten en lähtenyt vaihtamaan hyvää. Kuvan setupilla painoa 7,7kg ja oli just niin kiva ajaa kuin viime tammikuulta muistinkin! Tämän kauden kalenterissa Viron cuppi, HELCX, jotain Lappeenrannan cupin kisoja ja loppukaudesta varmaan sit suunta Ruotsiin. Tähtäimessä luonnollisesti SM-pronssin ja Viron M30 mestaruuden puolustaminen.



Vaihtuiko tuossa siihen musta/punaiseen muuta kuin väritys ? Itse ostin sellaisen keväällä toni&tonilta, kun sai "vanhan" mallin hyvään hintaan ja omaan silmään tuo musta/punainen CX01 on täydellinen pyörä.

----------


## crcm

> Komppaan edellistä. Mikä välitys ja onko punnittu?



47T ja 17T.  Tasan 8kg. Takana ei mahdu pyörimään kuin 23mm prkl.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Vaihtuiko tuossa siihen musta/punaiseen muuta kuin väritys ? Itse ostin sellaisen keväällä toni&tonilta, kun sai "vanhan" mallin hyvään hintaan ja omaan silmään tuo musta/punainen CX01 on täydellinen pyörä.



Joo samanlainen, mitä nyt tanko + renkaat ovat vaihtuneet. Eli hemmetin hyvä pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

*BMC FS01 XT

*Allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen täysjousto. Värinä tuollainen 50/60 pohjamaaliharmaa, mutta jospa tuohon silmä tottuu.

Ps. Puolukat ovat kypsiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Toni L.



----------


## nikkesi

Mikä Trek:n runko.? Saako niitä jostain runkosettinä.?

----------


## PatGarrett

Paraatipaikalla, telkkarin vieressä. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Toni L.

> Mikä Trek:n runko.? Saako niitä jostain runkosettinä.?



Toi on '18 Trek Fuel Ex, 21.5". Saa runkosetteinä varmaankin jokaiselta Trek-diileriltä. Tuon ostin Lundbergilta.

----------


## Ettan

> Uudet pyörät alkaa tipahtelemaan pikkuhiljaa, tässä part 1. Suht samanlaisella setillä on ajettu kaksi edellistäkin kautta, joten en lähtenyt vaihtamaan hyvää. Kuvan setupilla painoa 7,7kg ja oli just niin kiva ajaa kuin viime tammikuulta muistinkin! Tämän kauden kalenterissa Viron cuppi, HELCX, jotain Lappeenrannan cupin kisoja ja loppukaudesta varmaan sit suunta Ruotsiin. Tähtäimessä luonnollisesti SM-pronssin ja Viron M30 mestaruuden puolustaminen.



Bmc:n cyclo kiinnostaisi kovasti. Mikäköhän on maximi rengasleveys mikä tohon tai itseasiassa alumiiniseen versioon mahtuu?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Bmc:n cyclo kiinnostaisi kovasti. Mikäköhän on maximi rengasleveys mikä tohon tai itseasiassa alumiiniseen versioon mahtuu?



Tuohon kuituiseen menee ainakin shcwalben g-one allround 40mm leveänä, joten varmaan sen kokoinen menee myös alumiiniseen, vaikka rungoissa taitaa olla muitakin eroja kuin materiaali.

----------


## misopa

Dude urbaanissa ympäristössä.

Painoa rapiat pari kiloa enemmän mitä tuolla yllä olevassa bemarissa.

----------


## alteregoni

Jarrut vaihtui DB5:sta Guide RE:hin. Tämä ajatus paremmista ankkureista lähti parkki touhuista. Suosittelen muuten pistäytymistä parkissa ihan jopa paatuneimmille succistelijoillekin. Aika lailla tulee uutta ja parempaa näkemystä polku hassutteluihinkin.

----------


## TheMiklu

Maastopyörä tai läskihän tuo mutta pyörä miestä myöten kuitenki. 
Alkuperäistä tuossa ei ole ku kammet. Ja niillekkin olis vaihdokas olemassa. 
Ratas vaihtuu isompaan ovaaliin 1x12 vuoksi. Ei tuo 11 huono ollut millään tapaa mutta nämä asiat ei aina ole järjellä perusteltavissa  


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkpaa

Sekä oman että muiden pyörien kuvia Ruskasta. https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57689565764345

----------


## skott

Tää on ollunna täällä joskus aikanaan, mutta ku tuli noi syksynväriset gumekset hankittuu, ni uus kuva.

Uusille foorumilaisille: toi on mun alurunkonen ex-maantiezykä, josta poistettu vaihteet ja takajarru (ja kiinnikkeet).

Ratakiekot. Ketjun kiristys epäkeskolla takanavalla (White Industries' Eric's Eccentric ENO hub). 

Takakiekko pyörii "melko" lähellä pystyputkee juu. Gumekset 25mm. 
Suuremmat ei mahu alle. Speedplay:n lollipopit pyörii kampien päissä.

----------


## Plus

Läskiä ei huvittanut enää polkea, joten se lähti kiertoon ja Suttura tuli tilalle...

----------


## frp

^Takalokarin etupäähän pari mutteria väliin ettei se kurvaa hassusti kauemmaksi renkaasta ja kuraläppä on liian lyhyt. Muuten ihan ok  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> ^Takalokarin etupäähän pari mutteria väliin ettei se kurvaa hassusti kauemmaksi renkaasta ja kuraläppä on liian lyhyt. Muuten ihan ok



Takalokarin säätö on kyllä ollut mielessä ja tarkoitus tehdä, mutta roiskeläppää jouduin jo lyhentämään koska pidempi osui kiviin keräsi kaikki mahdolliset risut eturenkaan väliin. Tulee ajeltua kaiken maailman metsäautoteitä tuolla...

----------


## JackOja

> ...Suttura tuli tilalle...



Pätevän näköinen vehjes. Onko sulla tuossa muuten joku sellainen hassu cowchipper- tms.  -tanko? Vähän näyttäisi kun olisi tilttiä kahvoissa.
Onko kiva?

Pikkusen tekisi mieli omaan kokeilla sellaista.

----------


## Plus

Konan alkuperäistanko, jossa on flarea varmaan just cowchipperin verran. Menee aika lailla samaan linjaan Sramin kahvojen kanssa, nehän sojottaa aina vähän sivulle...

Ihan kiva työmatkapyöräksi, oikeasti kivat fillarit on sit erikseen. Raskas ja jäykkähän tuo on vaikka ajo-ominaisuudet muuten ovatkin hyvät.

----------


## LJL

> Läskiä ei huvittanut enää polkea, joten se lähti kiertoon ja Suttura tuli tilalle...



Tyylikäs! Onko runkosetistä kasattu vai miten on kokoonpano muodostunut? Mitkä kiekot?

----------


## noniinno

Tommikakkosen Kona on varsin karun oloinen maastopeli. Jotenkin sellainen Camel-boots meininki. Tykkään.

----------


## Plus

> Tyylikäs! Onko runkosetistä kasattu vai miten on kokoonpano muodostunut? Mitkä kiekot?



Renkaita, stemmiä ja lokareita lukuun ottamatta tuo on ihan vakio valmiina ostettu 2018 Kona Sutra Ltd, kiekot on WTB Asym i23 Formulan navoilla.

----------


## LJL

> Renkaita, stemmiä ja lokareita lukuun ottamatta tuo on ihan vakio valmiina ostettu 2018 Kona Sutra Ltd, kiekot on WTB Asym i23 Formulan navoilla.



Varsin soppeli ja hyvännäköinen kokoonpano jo valmiiksi!

----------


## STN

Tässäpä tää mun uus pyörä:

----------


## kmw

KakkosTommin Konalle peukaloita. Ajaisin mieluusti, tosin laittaisin lukkopolkimet  ja väliksi 32/20.

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

Uusi täysjäykkä 29er.Runko 23",3x10,noilla kuvan hiekkatie/nopea polku kiekoilla 7,85kg.Kevenee syksyn mittaan n. 7,5 kiloon ja siihen jää...



Isompi kuva:
http://aijaa.com/Ejxvgc

----------


## LJL

> Uusi täysjäykkä 29er.Runko 23",3x10,noilla kuvan hiekkatie/nopea polku kiekoilla 7,85kg.Kevenee syksyn mittaan n. 7,5 kiloon ja siihen jää...



Asiameininki, Ashiman AiNeon-6:t on hienot jarrulevyt  :Cool:

----------


## roadking

> Asiameininki, Ashiman AiNeon-6:t on hienot jarrulevyt



Varmasti hauska pyörä soratielle. Ajo-ominaisuuksissakin tollanen kevyt täysjäykkä jättää soralla käyräsarviset gc-pyörät 100-0. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

> ^^^mitäs tollanen runko kustantaa?



Kiitos kommenteista!

Saksasta Bike-Discountin poistomyynnistä.Tuo oma Cube Elite Super HPC SLT 29 runko(vuosimalli 2013) lähtöhinnaltaan 1145 euroa,maksoin 363 euroa.
On siellä vielä joitain kokoja/malleja jäljellä.
Tämän pyörän kasaus oli kuukauden hillittömän nettisurffailun tulos.Esimerkiksi X0 3x10 etuvaihtaja tuli Bikewagonilta Yhdysvalloista 21,74 eurolla posteineen :Leveä hymy:  eli ei mennyt edes ALVin rajan(22eur) yli!
Sram X0 10speed takavaihtaja(vm.2010) ROSElta Saksasta 99 euroa ja siitä vielä 20 euroa pois koodilla...väsynyt mutta onnellinen :Hymy:

----------


## Farina

^Hieno peli, mutta miksi 3x10? Varsinkin jos keveyttä tavoitellaan.

----------


## Stinky O`Possum

> ^Hieno peli, mutta miksi 3x10? Varsinkin jos keveyttä tavoitellaan.



Ei ollut äärimmäinen keveys mielessä.Tykkään että pakassa hyppäykset rattaiden välillä olisivat pienehköt(11-32).En jaksa innostua tuosta yhden tai kahden eturattaan suuntauksesta.Päädyn joskus paikkoihin missä tuota granny ringiä tarvitsee.
Tähän löytyy myös jykevämmät kiekot juurakko-/kivikkopoluille(Pacenti TL28/2,25 Rocket Ron).Talvikiekot löytyy myös(Pacenti CL25/Ice Spiker Pro Evo).Kiekkoja siis käyttötarkoituksen mukaan.
Satulan yläpinta 845mm keskiöstä jos sitä joku miettii.Satulalta pudotusta tangolle 120mm.
Tankokin on vain 600mm eikä todellakaan levene...

----------


## TheMiklu

Syksymeisinkejä

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

Nätti pyörä ja nätit tanwall-renkaat. Mitkä ovat renkaat merkiltään?

----------


## TheMiklu

Tänks  :Hymy:  
Nehän on Panaracer Paselat. On kyllä mukavat ja varmat arkiseikkailugravelgrindaus gummit!

----------


## LJL

Kaikki alkoi siitä kun lopputilin sain. Se pitää tässä yhteydessä tavallaan paikkansa, mutta oikeastaan kaikki alkoi siitä, kun  29” xc-täysjoustopyöräkuumeen sain, ja ylimääräinen 27,2mm Ritcheyn kuitutolppa oli. Projektin alkukriteereinä olivat mm. mielellään sellainen että on aika hyvä pitkiin marakisoihin, mielellään aika kevyt, mielellään suht hyvillä osilla, mielellään ulkoiset vaijerinviennit, ja tietysti mielellään aika eroottinen. Alustavaa erikoisuuden tavoittelua oli kyllä myös, Canyon-harrastamisessa kun on jotenkin tullut kyllästyminen ja halusin vähän toisenlaisia kokemuksia. Katselin siis tarkoituksella myös erikoisempia merkkejä.

Kuten jäljempänä käy ilmi, ja olisi muutenkin voinut arvata, on varsin reidestä oleva idea lähteä kasaamaan pyörää jonkin olemassaolevan komponentin, kuten satulatolpan perusteella. Näin se nyt kuitenkin meni, eikä 27,2mm tolpalle hirveästi täysjoustorunkoja tehdä. Tein hieman kauppaa ja lopulta tilasin keväällä, sokkona ja koeajamatta tietysti, Rotwildin outletista jonkinlaisessa testikäytössä olleen R2 FS 29:n rungon ja siihen komponentit. Ehkä parhaiten kuvaa lakoninen kanssa-ajajan kommentti Tour de Tampereella: ”itse en olisi uskaltanut”  :Leveä hymy:  …noh, niin no. 

Projekti on edennyt asteittain, ja lopputulos vaikuttaisi nyt olevan tämä:


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/b9ecYk/MG_3372.jpg 
(Huom. isot kuvat ovat sitten valitettavasti ihan saakelin isoja, mutta en jaksanut renderöidä pienempiä) 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/nxiMtk/MG_3522.jpg 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/kEdAm5/MG_3465.jpg 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/d201tk/MG_3487.jpg

Tekniset tiedot

1. Runko ja keula
Runko: Rotwild R2 FS 29 vm. 2016, M-koko 
Takaiskari: Fox Float CTD Trail Adjust Factory Kashima 
Etuhaarukka: Fox 32 Float 100 FIT CTD 29 Kashima

2. Voimansiirto
Vaihteensiirtäjä: Sram XX1
Takavaihtaja: Sram XX1
Keskiö: Sram GXP Pressfit
Kammet: Sram XX1 Q156mm
Eturatas: Wolftooth SDM Oval 34t
Takapakka: Sram XX1 10-42
Ketju: Sram PC-XX1
Vaihdevaijeri: Jagwire Mountain Pro Shift 
Polkimet: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3

3. Jarrut
Jarrut: Magura MT8
Jarrulevyt: Ashima AiNEON-6 160mm
Jarrupalat: SwissStop D-30 Sinter

4. Kiekot
Kiekkosetti: Mavic Crossmax SL Pro LTD WTS 29
Pikalinkut: DT Swiss RWS 9x100/135mm
Renkaat: Onza Svelt 29x2,25"

5. Muut osat
Ohjaustanko: Mcfk Carbon Flatbar 700mm/12°
Ohjainkannatin: Ritchey WCS C220 80mm/6° 
Ohjainlaakeri: Rotwild
Satulatolppa: Mcfk Carbon 27,2x420mm
Satulatolpan klemmari: Controltech TiMania 34,9mm
Satula: Berk List Carbon Oval Rail 7x9mm
Gripit: ESI Grips Chunky
Pulloteline: Elite Moro Carbon 

Kokoonpanon paino: 10,3kg

Grammanviilauksen osalta todettakoon, että hommasin eräältä nimeltämainitsemattomalta xtr-antzalta Spessun 29x1,95” Renegade S-Worksit, joilla paino tippui 9,9 kiloon. Seuraavaksi menin erään nimeltämainitsemattoman ViliA:n kanssa Nokian metsään. Sain traumoja, ja laitoin suosiolla Onzat alle. Jos ei osaa ajaa, niin pelkkä keveys ei sinänsä paljon riemastuta. Saa suosiolla olla yli 10kg.

Katsotaanpa hieman yksityiskohtia… Keulan teippaukset on tehty Iglun pajalla, kuten kuvista näkyy, alustavasti/saamarin hyvin. Myös tähän viittaavan salaperäisen johtolangan voivat asioihin perehtyneet etsiä kuvista - jotka tietävät, tietävät. Foxin 100mm Kashima-keula on kevyt ja herkkä, toki 9mm QR on hieman letdown. Jämäkkyyttä etenemiseen tuovat onneksi Mavicin kiekot, joihin pyörän mukana tulleet DT Swissin XR1501:t vaihtuivat. Raikuvankeltaiset decalsit olivat niin hirveät, että niitä piti hieman stilisoida mattopuukolla.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/eWGVm5/MG_3492.jpg

Rungon decalsit olivat hieman karussa kuosissa testikäytön/roudauksen jäljiltä, ja poistin ne viistoputkesta mielenrauhaa häiritsemästä. Koska tyhjää tilaa jäi aika paljon, liimailin siihen kaikenlaisia laatikon pohjalta löytyneitä tarroja. Ei se kovin hyvä idea ollut, vaikka vaati yllättävän paljon aikaa ja vaivaa. Ovat ne sentään referenssejä pyörästä faktisesti löytyviin komponentteihin.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/hyoAm5/MG_3481.jpg

Ohjaamo-osastolla Mcfk:n hieman ehkä vähän kapea, mutta muuten loistava 700mm ja 12 asteen stonga, ja Ritcheyn 80mm stemmi, josta en ole vieläkään ihan varma onko se keskimääräisiin ajoihini parempi miinuksella vai plussalla. ESI:n Chunkyihin olen vaan jotenkin kiintynyt, vaikka kestävyydessä on toivomisen varaa. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/bCQUeQ/MG_3420.jpg

Jarru- ja vaihdekahvaergonomia parani mukavasti Magura/Sram matchmakerilla. Tosin Jämillä vaihteensiirtäjän kevennysalupultti otti ja löystyi, kiristely keskenkaiken johti tietysti peesistä tippumiseen ja itketti alustavasti verta. Nyt siinä on vihreää locktiteä, josko pysyisi jatkossa paremmin.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/eLYzeQ/MG_3498.jpg

Foxin takaiskari on sinänsä oikein hieno kapistus, mutta olisi alusta asti kaivannut huoltoa, CTD-säätö kun ei vaikuta juurikaan sen ominaisuuksiin. Onneksi rungon geometria on varsin ei-keinuva, ja paineen säädöllä saa kontrolloitua tyydyttävästi käytöksen rajat. Esim. Jämillä olisi kuitenkin kaivannut ihan oikeaa lukitusta.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/diibR5/MG_3545.jpg

Joustomatkaa taka-akselilla on kivasti progressiivisesti 115mm, mikä yhtenä osatekijänä houkutteli ostopäätökseen. Ja kuten voi arvata, xc-pyöräksi pitkä jousto yhdistettynä 27,2mm tolppaan ja kuitupenkkiin on varsin mukava yhdistelmä. Rungon viimeistelyä luonnehtisin lyhyesti termillä high end. Hieno firma on ADP Engineering (ks. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/inside-rotwild.html).


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/bRdbR5/MG_3514.jpg

Jarrut ovat Maguran MT8:t, jotka Avid- ja Formula-vuosien jälkeen tuntuvat sekä toiminnallisesti että esteettisesti todella loistavilta. Jarrulevyt ovat Ashiman Ai-Neonit, jotka ovat toimineet hienosti SwissStopin jarrupalojen kanssa, ei mitään ongelmia vaikka kevennyslevyt tuppaavat herättämään tunteita. Viimeistelyn laatu on mielestäni aivan samaa tasoa kuin vaikkapa Avidilla. Paloja ne syövät kyllä, sen huomaa. Jarrulevyjen teräspultit kaivettiin oitis miljoonalaatikosta, kun Ashimoiden mukana tulleet alumiinipultit eivät herättäneet edes alustavaa luottamusta. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/fFsEDk/MG_3439.jpg

Maastokisoja Rotikalla on ajettu tänä kesänä Korso 64km Imatra 60km ja Jämi84, ja kahdessa ensin mainitussa on satulatolpan klemmari-satula-tolppa-akselilla on ollut sitä kuuluisaa hermoja raastavaa epämääräistä naksetta. Nokian metsässä satula kämähti jäätävään asentoon nokka ylöspäin (herää kysymys miksi sinne pitää edes mennä), ja teki vielä samat temput Imatralla. Ironista sinänsä, että vaikka koko projekti lähti ylimääräisestä 27,2mm Ritcheyn tolpasta, juuri se oli komponentti joka ei päässyt jatkoon, tilalle tuli Mcfk:ta. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/cfUBdk/MG_3534.jpg

Tunen KommVor, joka ei sitten mitä ilmeisimmin ollutkaan rikki, ehti poissuljentavaiheessa vaihtua Berkin penkkiin, jota täytyy kehua vuolaasti. Ei myöskään erityisen painava noin nahalla päällystetyksi ja ohuesti pehmustetuksi satulaksi, punnittu paino 93g.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/b5xszQ/MG_3479.jpg

Vaihtoon meni myös Carbon-Ti:n alumiiniklemmari, joka vaihtui Controltechin järeämpään titaaniseen. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/iyS365/MG_3448.jpg 

Voimansiirtopuolella edellisestä pyörästä siirrettyjen Sramin 156mm Q-factorin kampien sovitus meni ”hieman” tiukalle… Appiukon kanssa mietimme juttua, ja päädyimme viistämään hienovaraisesti lisää clearancea pitämällä karkeaa hiekkapaperia runkoa vasten, ja hinkkaamalla kampea edes takaisin. Materiaalia poistui ehkä noin 0,5-1mm, ilman että seinämävahvuuden kanssa tarvisi hirveästi pelätä, ja kampi ei tuosta ainakaan meikäläisen käsi- tai jalkawateilla taivu runkoon kiinni mitenkään. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/jt0CzQ/MG_3511.jpg 

Etulimppuna ovaali 34t Wolftooth, ja muuten ihan perus 11sp XX1. Ei jotenkin tunnu tuo ovulaatio hirveästi lämmittävän, välitys 34-42 on siinä hilkulla onko se liian raskas kisassa väsyneenä. Saattaa olla että laitan seuraavaksi suosiolla 32t etulimpun, tai sitten jos vastaavasti pakkaosastolla olisi tehtävissä jotakin, täytyy selvitellä. 


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/fWqZDk/MG_3510.jpg

Olen välillä kaivannut vaihteiden säädössä Sramin vaihteensiirtäjän ideksoitua barrel adjusteria (tynnyrisäätäjää?) hienojakoisempaa säätöä, joten laitoin vaijerin päähän Jag OjaWaijerin portaattoman säätimen. Ei se kaunis ole, mutta tässä kohtaa ns. form follows function.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/fUXLm5/MG_3519.jpg 

Tulipahan taas kirjoitettua ja kuvia on aivan liikaa. Joka tapauksessa vielä yksi fiilistelykuva, ja sitten virtuaalillista hiljaisuutta.


Iso kuva: https://image.ibb.co/f6T4Dk/MG_3558.jpg

----------


## JohannesP

Jopa minä ei-maastokuski jaksoi lukea ajatuksella alusta loppuun. Varsinkin kun hieman eksoottisempaakin palikkaa kiinni niin mielenkiinto nousee entisestään. Hienoa kun jaksat nähdä täällä vaivaa kirjoittaa hieman enemmänkin esittelyä. Tuppaa olemaan tyyli enemmänkin postata kuva ilman sanaakaan tekstiä, joten kommentointikin jää samalle tasolle. 

Hieno pyörä kaiken kaikkiaan.

----------


## JackOja

Hieno on, mainiota jos viimein on nyt täysin valmis.
Lisäpojot perusteellisesta esittelystä.

EDIT: onko se Ritsin tolppa sulla siis taas joutilas?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^Oletko varma, että tuon Fox CTD:n säätöjen toiminta menee niin kuin luulet? Mä ainakin ajoin puoli vuotta luullen tietäväni ja ihmettelin myös miksi niin vähän vaikutusta. Sitten luin käyttöohjeesta ja johan valkeni.

Hieno pyörä ja mukava selostus.

----------


## V-P.V

Otin eilen omasta mielestä hienosta pyörästäni hienon kuvan ja meinasin tulla postaamaan tänne. En mä nyt taidakkaan...

----------


## LJL

> Hienoa kun jaksat nähdä täällä vaivaa kirjoittaa hieman enemmänkin esittelyä.



Tack, mielelläänhän sitä omasta pyörässään kirjoittaa  :Hymy:  Kun en yleensä kirjoita mitään asiaa, niin kerran parissa vuodessa voi tehdä poikkeuksen.





> ..onko se Ritsin tolppa sulla siis taas joutilas?



Joo on, nyt vähän käytettynä se on suorastaan vastustamattomasti hinnoiteltu  :Vink:  (eli satasen)





> Oletko varma, että tuon Fox CTD:n säätöjen toiminta menee niin kuin luulet? Mä ainakin ajoin puoli vuotta luullen tietäväni ja ihmettelin myös miksi niin vähän vaikutusta. Sitten luin käyttöohjeesta ja johan valkeni.



Juu, men nej.. Eikö se toimi samalla tavalla kuin keulassa, eli auki-jähmeä-lukossa? Lisäksi se joku lisäpylpyrä 1-2-3 on aivan täysi mysteeri. Ehkä luen sitä manuaalia, tai vaihtoehtoisesti menen fillariosaan valittamaan  :Sarkastinen: 





> En mä nyt taidakkaan...



Normaalisti voidaan jatkaa

----------


## CamoN

> Rotwild



Onhan tässä nähtävissä ihan selkeä ylikunnon riski. Jännittävä runko, ei pelkästään hankintatavan vaan myös ominaisuuksien puolesta. Geometrianumeroita tarkistamatta sivukuvan perusteella kulmat ja mitat on melko moternit, mutta toisaalta sitten haarukoissa on pikalinkut.

Kampien välyshän on juuri eikä melkein oikea. Lämmittää säätäjän mieltä, kun tuollaiset pienet yksityiskohdat osuu kokoonpanossa paremmin kuin tehtaalla. Vaikka se kävisi enemmän tuurilla kuin taidolla.

----------


## TPAaltonen

pohjana "miesten Monark-pyörä"

----------


## LJL

> Vaikka se kävisi enemmän tuurilla kuin taidolla.



Joo oli kyllä hieman jäätävä tunnelma, kun laittoi kammet kiinni ja totesi että harvinaisen vähän jää tilaa...  :Hymy:  Mutta tuli siitä ihan nätti, viiste on tismalleen rungon muotoinen. Onneksi appiukko on tekijämiehiä, ilman apuja olisin varmaan painanut (taas) sitä kuuluisaa tilausnappia. Ns. mud clearance tuossa on pienenä ongelmana, mutta ei toistaiseksi mitään jälkiä rungossa.

----------


## Jami2003

Rotikka on kyllä hieno ja hienosti esitelty. Melkein tekisi mieli kysyä mihin budjetti lopulta asettui mutta eihän sellaista kysellä

----------


## LJL

> Rotikka on kyllä hieno ja hienosti esitelty. Melkein tekisi mieli kysyä mihin budjetti lopulta asettui mutta eihän sellaista kysellä



Tänks. Meni kaikkineen alle 5te:llä, ei se varsinaisesti mikään valtionsalaisuus ole

----------


## Jami2003

> Tänks. Meni kaikkineen alle 5te:llä, ei se varsinaisesti mikään valtionsalaisuus ole



Arvostan kyllä varsinkin elämäntilanteessasi. Normaalisti vaihdetaan vielä isompaan farmariin

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juu, men nej.. Eikö se toimi samalla tavalla kuin keulassa, eli auki-jähmeä-lukossa? Lisäksi se joku lisäpylpyrä 1-2-3 on aivan täysi mysteeri. Ehkä luen sitä manuaalia, tai vaihtoehtoisesti menen fillariosaan valittamaan



No mulla ainakin sininen vipu antaa kolme asentoa: Lukossa, jähmeä ja lähes auki. Päättelin ensin, että mustalla lisäpylpyrällä säädetään tuon jähmeän jähmeyttä, mutta se säätääkin auki asennon jähmeyttä. Eli jos auki asento on säädetty myös jähmeälle, niin ei siihen jää hirveästi eroa varsinaiseen jähmeään. Punanen on tietysti paluuvaimennus.

----------


## Köfte

The Miklulla erittäinkin houkutteleva "army green". Iso peukku.

Tuo LJL:n kokonaisuus (tarina, kuvat, teaserit, jne). ihailtavaa paneutumista.

----------


## zander

> Arvostan kyllä varsinkin elämäntilanteessasi. Normaalisti vaihdetaan vielä isompaan farmariin



Hieno fillari LJL! Ja harrastukseen satsaaminen on erittäin paljon hienompaa kuin farmariin. Kun isi voi hyvin niin muutkin hyötyy  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Uudet pyörät alkaa tipahtelemaan pikkuhiljaa, tässä part 1. Suht samanlaisella setillä on ajettu kaksi edellistäkin kautta, joten en lähtenyt vaihtamaan hyvää. Kuvan setupilla painoa 7,7kg ja oli just niin kiva ajaa kuin viime tammikuulta muistinkin! Tämän kauden kalenterissa Viron cuppi, HELCX, jotain Lappeenrannan cupin kisoja ja loppukaudesta varmaan sit suunta Ruotsiin. Tähtäimessä luonnollisesti SM-pronssin ja Viron M30 mestaruuden puolustaminen.



Ja tässä mustalle kaveri kisapaikoille:

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Kulmikkaita mutta menevännäköisiä. Ja punainen on tietenkin mustaa hienompi (vaikka renkaat ovatkin mustassa enemmän edukseen).

----------


## Hösö

> Kaikki alkoi siitä...
> 
> Takapakka: Sram XX1 10-42



+hyppäys





> Etulimppuna ovaali 34t Wolftooth, ja muuten ihan perus 11sp XX1. Ei jotenkin tunnu tuo ovulaatio hirveästi lämmittävän, välitys 34-42 on siinä hilkulla onko se liian raskas kisassa väsyneenä. Saattaa olla että laitan seuraavaksi suosiolla 32t etulimpun, tai sitten jos vastaavasti pakkaosastolla olisi tehtävissä jotakin, täytyy selvitellä.




Mites esim. e13 TRS RACE 9-46 pakka?


Toki joudut pari grammaa antaan tasotusta vs. XX1. e13 pakalle Hi5bikesin ParkToolin vaaka anto massaksi ilman lukkorengasta 294g ja kotona Obh Nordica anto samalle setille painoksi 306g, toim.huom. molemmissa punnituksissa suojakelemu päällä!  :Leveä hymy:  Sramin sivuthan ilmottaa XX1:lle painoksi 268g ja e13 ilmottaa pakalle painoksi 303g.






> Jarrulevyjen teräspultit kaivettiin oitis miljoonalaatikosta, kun Ashimoiden mukana tulleet alumiinipultit eivät herättäneet edes alustavaa luottamusta.



ZAAAAAHHH!!!11 :No huh!:  :Irvistys:  :Sekaisin: 


Titaania! Tietty jarrulevyn pultit pitää olla titaania!  :Leveä hymy:  Mullakin on!  :Vink: 

Mutta makia Rotikkahan tuo on!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

LJL ei petä! Huikee Rotikka!!!

----------


## alteregoni

LJL:n hauskaa synnytystarinaa oli kyllä hienoa lukea. Lisää näitä kiitos. Niin ja onhan se pyöräkin perin maukas.

----------


## kmw

^ komppia tälle

----------


## Jukahia

Laitetaan näytille, kun alkaa olemaan paketti kasassa. Fillari on M koko, kuski 178cm. 
Xt 8000 kaikki
Float X2 & Pike boost -17 rct3 ja ilmamäntä on Vorsprung luftkappe (painetta +80psi ja silti ekat 40mm on smuuttia herkkyyttä.)
Kiekot id32mm,  32 kpl suoravetopinnoja Hopen navasta kehälle.
one up ohjuri / taco
Renkaat näin enskakisojen ulkopuolella etu butcher 2,6" taka forekaster 2,6" (kisannut onza ibex 2,4":lla joka 1mm kapeempi ko forekaster(63mm))

Kuvalinkit ei toimineet enään, google... mutta lisää kuvia tuolla linkin takana.. kuvat

----------


## noniinno

^Komea tripla!

----------


## LJL

> No mulla ainakin sininen vipu antaa kolme asentoa: Lukossa, jähmeä ja lähes auki. Päättelin ensin, että mustalla lisäpylpyrällä säädetään tuon jähmeän jähmeyttä, mutta se säätääkin auki asennon jähmeyttä. Eli jos auki asento on säädetty myös jähmeälle, niin ei siihen jää hirveästi eroa varsinaiseen jähmeään. Punanen on tietysti paluuvaimennus.



Greit, nyt selvisi sen mustan pylpyrän funktio! Mutta ei tämäkään tieto nyt kyllä paljon vaikuttanut asiaan kun taas kokeilin, auki/lähes auki on ihan ok mutta lukkoon se pitää saada myös. Saakeli. Pitää viedä fillariosaan tai R-kioskille, ei näin voi elää *facepalm*





> Mites esim. e13 TRS RACE 9-46 pakka?



Joo, se olisi mielenkiintoinen, tai vastaavasti ukrainalainen (?!) Garbaruk 11-50 voisi myös olla potentiaalinen: https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kassett...e#&gid=1&pid=4

Grammoilla ei nyt niin väliä, mutta se arvelluttaa, vaikuttaako jotenkin vaihtamiseen tuollainen neuvostopakka.. Etulimpun vaihto on siinä mielessä turvallisempaa.





> Titaania! Tietty jarrulevyn pultit pitää olla titaania!  Mullakin on!



 :Hymy:  Ei nyt ollut miljoonalaatikossa titamiinisia ylimääräisiä, mutta itseasiassa taitaa löytyä yhdet Avidin titaanipultit kiinnitettyinä krossarin talvikiekkoihin, tiukasti locktitellä tietysti... Se on sitten 24x irrotus ja 24x kiinnitys jos haluaa vaihtaa  :Leveä hymy:  





> LJL ei petä! Huikee Rotikka!!!



Kiitos! Hienoa jos lopputulos kelpaa kaikkein arvovaltaisimmallekin pyöränrakentelijalle  :Vink:  

Kiitos myös kaikille muille kehuista!

----------


## zander

Läski lähti talosta ja Scott Genius 720 Plus tuli do-it-all maasturin virkaa toimittamaan. Karkeet speksit:
- keula FOX 34 Float Performance Elite Fit4, 140mm
- iskari FOX Float Performance Elite DPS, takana joustoa 130mm
- Jarrut Shimano SLX
- vaihteet SLX 1x11, absoluteblack ovaali 30T ja 11-46 pakka
- kiekot orkkiskamaa, 40mm sisäleveys
- renkaat Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5x2.8" (runko nielee myös 29er)
- keulakulma 67.5 astetta tässä säädössä. (Iskarin kiinnityksessä kaksi asentoa tarjoava lätkä.)
- kalavaaka valehtelee painoksi kuvan ajokunnossa 13,5kg




Tyystin erilainen laite kuin jäykkä läski mutta vertaan siihen kuitenkin  :Hymy:  Johonkin toiseen ketjuun jo näitä ensilenkkien jälkeisiä fiiliksiä kertoilin. Ennen kaikkea mukava peli ajella! Pitoa riittää hämmästyttävän paljon, samoin kantoa pehmeellä. Tuntuis rullaavan huomattavasti herkemmin kun ei tarvi olla paineet minimissä ja silti on mukavuutta. En ole testilenkkejä enempää täpäreillä aiemmin ajanut ja jousituksen notkumattomuus pääsi yllättämään. Lisäksi kun tuossa on Scottin tyyliin tangosta lukitus molemmille iskareille niin kelpaa minulle. Kaapelia kulkeekin sitten etupäässä riittävästi 


Läski houkutteli leikkimään vaikeissa paikoissa. Sellaisissa joissa tarvi pitoa tai kantavuutta. Mutta kova vauhti oli sillä itselle haasteellista. Jäykkä on jäykkä vaikka ois läski. Vauhdikkaammissa laskuissa alkoi jo näkö sumeta ryskytykseen. Tää vehje taas kannustaa vauhtiin ihan eri tavalla. Toivottavasti ei liikaa ajotaitoihin nähden  :Hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Makean näköinen Scott!

----------


## Antti Salonen

Retkipyörä, ensisijassa etelän reissuille: köykäiset välitykset, 28-milliset renkaat ja leppoisa ajoasento. Ajovalmiina 7,2 kiloa.

----------


## kauris

Ai, ai ai. Todellä nätti!

----------


## Köfte

^ Komppaan!

----------


## kaakku

Erotische..!

----------


## PeeHoo

Alumiini-Canyon, tässä 21 km ajettuna. Ihan hyvä _show room bike_, ei ollut naarmuakaan. Vaihteistona Shimano 105. Tankonauha on valkoinen, hetken, menee pian vaihtoon. Kaulaputkea täytyy lyhentää/lyhennyttää. Tämä tulee toimimaan arkifillarina, hiilikuiturunkoinen on toisenlaiseen ajpon.

----------


## shitmonkey

> Retkipyörä, ensisijassa etelän reissuille: köykäiset välitykset, 28-milliset renkaat ja leppoisa ajoasento. Ajovalmiina 7,2 kiloa.



Ugh. On se titamiini kaunista. Kelpaahan tolla Virossa pyöritellä.

----------


## zander

Ajattoman tyylikäs Enigma!

----------


## plr

> Retkipyörä, ensisijassa etelän reissuille



Hieno, kelpaa tuolla ajella.

----------


## sam1_

Salsa Muklukkini. 
Tää on kyllä varmaan kovimmassa käytössä kaikista pyöristäni sen joka paikkaan soveltuvuuden takia  :Hymy: 
Eilen kävin laskemassa Tahkon alamäki ratoja tolla ja hyvinhän se jäykällä läskilläkin menee  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Enigma on kyllä nätti.

Kuva on kylläkin melko punavoittoinen. Kokeilin itsekseni korjata sävyjä ja parani huomattavasti, titamiinin väri tuli paremmin esiin  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Enigma on aachläählääh hieno. Ei taida han heti tulla vastaan toista? Ite en ole lvenä nähnyt koskaan.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ei taida ihan heti tulla vastaan toista? Ite en ole livenä nähnyt koskaan.



En ole itsekään nähnyt. Tuntuu että Van Nicholaksia on aika paljon, ja viisi vuotta ajossa olleen Nicholaksen toi itselläkin korvasi. Halusin rungon johon mahtuu selvästi leveämmät renkaat, ja Enigman rungossa on fiksusti muotoillut haarukat ja 30-millisetkin mahtuisi ongelmitta.

Van Nicholaksen uudempia malleja kattelin, mutta niissä on jostain syystä kaikissa nykyään esim. pressfit-keskiö. Joku fiksumpi voi kertoa, että mitä järkeä titaanimuhviin on olla pistämättä kierrettä... Planet-X Spitfire on muuten kiva, mutta takahaarukka on liian ahdas. Enkä tiedä onko maailma valmis siihen, että hinnakkaassa titaanipyörässä lukee "Planet-X" -- itse ehkä en.

----------


## joolnu

Onpa hieno kuva! Onko paikka jossain romppasen lähellä?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

> Onpa hieno kuva! Onko paikka jossain romppasen lähellä?



Taidat tarkoittaa putouskuvaa, on se ihan vastapäätä.
Harvoin noin paljon vettä virtaamassa.

----------


## joolnu

Joo, putouskuvaa meinasin. Menen usein siitä ylhäältä tietä pitkin mutta ei ole tullut siinä puistikossa käytyä. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Joo, putouskuvaa meinasin. Menen usein siitä ylhäältä tietä pitkin mutta ei ole tullut siinä puistikossa käytyä.



Näyttäisi olevan Strömbergin koski Strömbergin puistossa Pitäjänmäessä, hieno ja vähän yllättävä paikka.

----------


## stenu

> Näyttäisi olevan Strömbergin koski Strömbergin puistossa Pitäjänmäessä, hieno ja vähän yllättävä paikka.



Puisto on edesmenneen isäni suunnittelema ja jos muistan oikein, niin puistossa olevan huvimajan suunnitteli veljeni, joka siihen aikaan vasta opiskeli arkkitehdiksi. Mä kun itse asun siinä lähettyvillä, niin faijan kuoltua oma jälkikasvu nimesi puiston "Ekun puistoksi" faijan lempinimen mukaan.

http://www.vihreatsylit.fi/?p=3043

----------


## donM

Sen verran tullut selailtua foorumia, että on aika tuottaa omaakin sisältöä.
Käytetyn rungon ympärille lähinnä käytetyistä osista kasattu Pole Taival. 120mm Pike keulilla, kiekkoina Superstarin poistomyynnistä hommatut Electro/Tactic (värikoodaus johtuu punaisten kiekkojen nauruhalvasta hinnasta). Muut osat mitä sattuu.
Erittäin passeli yleispyörä, jolla jaksaa nousta mäkiä, mutta uskaltaa tiputella alamäkeenkin huoletta.  
Eturengas ja polkimet vaihtumassa, kunhan posti tuo paketin. Vähän kiinnostaisi myös kokeilla 1,5 asteen anglesettia, vaikkei nykyisessäkään geossa varsinaisesti mitään vikaa ole.

IMG_20171015_150133

----------


## Mike

Näin halvalla ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut näin hauskaa... runko onnivannin alelaarista 144e, keula fillaritorilta ja loput osat vanhoja omasta varastosta. 

"26 ain't dead"

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Päivitin -86 Trim Masteriin uudet osat:



Juttua pyörästä projektilangassa.

----------


## ilmora

^Nätti kuin polkkakarkki.

----------


## Sand

^^  26er on kyllä timanttia edelleen.

----------


## kmw

Ajattoman kaunis Nishiki. Ajaisin.

----------


## Köfte

Nätti on Trimmimestari; kesällä näin harmaan Road Masterin inkarnaation.
Sekään ei ollut pahan näköinen.

----------


## noniinno

No niin, basistivitsit kehiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eihän Bassossa ole mitään vitsin aihetta! Eikä Visionin kiekoissa. Mutta tuommoista "Team Premier" -mallia en muista nähneeni (ja haulla löytyi vain ihan muuta).

----------


## kmw

Yhteistä bassosoololle ja hirmumyrskylle: kun se on päällä niin voi vain odottaa että menee ohi. Siitäkn huolimati Basso tuos ylempänä on hieno.

----------


## Mattia

^^^Kerrankin sitä mieltä, ettei kiekoista tarrat poistamalla kokonaisuus paranisi. Ja rohkeudesta pisteet, valkoiset tankoteipit.

----------


## Väsä

Syksyn ja talven kalusto. Hajuttomia ja mauttomia trek-lisän omaavia pyöriä.

Stääs 5


Farley 5


Budjettiplussa Roscoe 9, joka tosin tällä hetkellä 29er

----------


## NoordMan

Hieno kattaus. Esipuheesta 10+.

----------


## Jopo81

Tuollaisella ajellaan tällä hetkellä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

Uudet kiekot harmaata syksyä piristämään. On se vaan niin kiva ajaa.

----------


## Jii-Pee

[IMG]HighballGravel by jiipeehoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


Santa Cruz HighBall 29 2013 Gravel Bike tai all around pyörä tuli eilen valmiiksi. Painoa lihavalla olis 8.68 kg sisureilla. Tubeless homma vielä kun inspiraatio iskee. Pro kannatinkulma varmaan häiritsee joitakin mutta halusin maantie/XC tyylisen ajoasennon. Muuutoksia voi helposti tehdä kun koeajokin vielä suorittamatta. Renkaita löytyy jokalähtöön että voi vaihtaa paksumpaan jos tarvii. Kiva "tire clearance" edessä 3T:n haarukalla joka ei näy kuvassa. 180mm:en jarrulevy edessä vähän liikaa niin voisi pienemmän laittaa. Keskiön korkeutta rupesin miettimään vasta kuvia katsoessani toivottavasti ok. Vaihdoin siis Rock Shoxin edestä 3T:n kuitu jäykkään, uudet DT Swiss kiekot, Gravel renkaat, etuvaihtaja&liipasin VEKS!, Race Face narrow wide eteen. Ritchey hiilari pullotelineet, Ritchey hiilari melkeinsuora tanko, Ritchey ohjainkannatin. ESI vaahtotupit. Vanhaa on XT 10 takavaihtaja,liipasin,kammet,polkimet,10 pakka ja jarrut, Thomson satulatolppa, Selle Italia satula kuitukiskoilla. Thats SHIT!

----------


## Iglumies

Haipallista on moneksi, melkonen kontrasti kumeissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Haipallista on moneksi, melkonen kontrasti kumeissa



Niinpä! Onko ruma? kun en oikein osaa sanoa ite. Kevyttä maantielläkin työmatkaa ajettavaa lähettiin hakemaan. Voi että tän foorumin kuvanlaitto systeemin kanssa kun tapatalkilla katottaessa näyttää kahta kuvaa tossa postauksessa. Ei ymmärrä.

----------


## CamoN

> Voi että tän foorumin kuvanlaitto systeemin kanssa kun tapatalkilla katottaessa näyttää kahta kuvaa tossa postauksessa. Ei ymmärrä.



Kyse ei ole varsinaisesti "foorumin kuvanlaitto systeemistä". Flickr tuottaa sinulle linkin kuvaan esimerkiksi BBCode-muodossa (eli BulletinBoardCode, eli keskustelulautakoodina) joka sisältää sekä suoran linkin kuvaan että sen alle osoitemuotoisen linkin ja kuvan nimitiedot. TapaTalk oikoo mutkan näyttämällä myös sen osoitemuotoisen kuvaan viittaavan linkin suoraan kuvana, vaikka tarkoitus on esittää se tekstinä.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Kyse ei ole varsinaisesti "foorumin kuvanlaitto systeemistä". Flickr tuottaa sinulle linkin kuvaan esimerkiksi BBCode-muodossa (eli BulletinBoardCode, eli keskustelulautakoodina) joka sisältää sekä suoran linkin kuvaan että sen alle osoitemuotoisen linkin ja kuvan nimitiedot. TapaTalk oikoo mutkan näyttämällä myös sen osoitemuotoisen kuvaan viittaavan linkin suoraan kuvana, vaikka tarkoitus on esittää se tekstinä.



Kiitos CamoN selvityksestä. Nyt on kuvapalveluita käytössä vaikka mitä mutta esim.Google kuvien jako-osoite taitaa muuttua kun ne häviää täältä aika nopeasti. Anteeksi offtopiikki.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Syksyn ja talven kalusto. Hajuttomia ja mauttomia trek-lisän omaavia pyöriä.
> 
> Budjettiplussa Roscoe 9, joka tosin tällä hetkellä 29er



Mistä sait Roscoeen sopivat 29er kiekot? Siinähän on se kummallinen Boost QR-takanapa. Kiinnostaisi tehdä omalle pyörälle sama konversio.

----------


## noniinno

> Eihän Bassossa ole mitään vitsin aihetta! Eikä Visionin kiekoissa. Mutta tuommoista "Team Premier" -mallia en muista nähneeni (ja haulla löytyi vain ihan muuta).



Tehty alun perin tiimipyöräksi italialaiselle junnujoukkueelle Venetoon, ajettu yksi kausi kilpaa. Eli karski työkalu kyseessä.

Jiipeen haiboolssi on hieno. Oikea sorateiden virtuoosi.

----------


## Jenkka

> Tehty alun perin tiimipyöräksi italialaiselle junnujoukkueelle Venetoon, ajettu yksi kausi kilpaa. Eli karski työkalu kyseessä.
> 
> Jiipeen haiboolssi on hieno. Oikea sorateiden virtuoosi.



Elvytin 2 Danger halpabrändi (jo edesmennyt saksalainen merkki) 10-vuotissynttäreiden kunniaksi takaisin ajokuntoon. Maltillinen flare tanko ja tekron cx mini vee jarrut. Lisäksi vanhat pyykkinaru ultegrat uudempiin kahvoihin. Tästähän tuli oikein ajettava taas

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

Miten mä onnistuin sokkaamaan tän viestini reply viestinä...sorry

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Väsä

> Mistä sait Roscoeen sopivat 29er kiekot? Siinähän on se kummallinen Boost QR-takanapa. Kiinnostaisi tehdä omalle pyörälle sama konversio.



Ens kauden xcalibereissä on tuo boost141, joten laitoin semmosen takakiekon. Eikai se kovin hifikiekko ole, mut ei oo kuskikaan.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Ens kauden xcalibereissä on tuo boost141, joten laitoin semmosen takakiekon. Eikai se kovin hifikiekko ole, mut ei oo kuskikaan.



Hmm, saiskohan noita jostain ostettua erikseen... Täytyy mennä kyselemään Trek-kauppiailta.

----------


## Väsä

> Hmm, saiskohan noita jostain ostettua erikseen... Täytyy mennä kyselemään Trek-kauppiailta.



Juu kyllä niitä saa. Duster elite on malli ja ovh tais olla jotain 140e.

----------


## LJL

> [IMG]HighballGravel by jiipeehoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz HighBall 29 2013 Gravel Bike tai all around pyörä tuli eilen valmiiksi. Painoa lihavalla olis 8.68 kg sisureilla. Tubeless homma vielä kun inspiraatio iskee. Pro kannatinkulma varmaan häiritsee joitakin mutta halusin maantie/XC tyylisen ajoasennon. Muuutoksia voi helposti tehdä kun koeajokin vielä suorittamatta. Renkaita löytyy jokalähtöön että voi vaihtaa paksumpaan jos tarvii. Kiva "tire clearance" edessä 3T:n haarukalla joka ei näy kuvassa. 180mm:en jarrulevy edessä vähän liikaa niin voisi pienemmän laittaa. Keskiön korkeutta rupesin miettimään vasta kuvia katsoessani toivottavasti ok. Vaihdoin siis Rock Shoxin edestä 3T:n kuitu jäykkään, uudet DT Swiss kiekot, Gravel renkaat, etuvaihtaja&liipasin VEKS!, Race Face narrow wide eteen. Ritchey hiilari pullotelineet, Ritchey hiilari melkeinsuora tanko, Ritchey ohjainkannatin. ESI vaahtotupit. Vanhaa on XT 10 takavaihtaja,liipasin,kammet,polkimet,10 pakka ja jarrut, Thomson satulatolppa, Selle Italia satula kuitukiskoilla. Thats SHIT!



Loistava grävelvehe, ja oivalliset komponentit! Tuon tyyppisen täysjäykän maasturin melkein oikeasti tarvitsisin krossarin ja täysjouston kaveriksi.

----------


## Shamus

Vihreempää versiota alle...

----------


## rocksted

Selkeä sivukuva kiitos

----------


## Shamus

> Selkeä sivukuva kiitos

----------


## rocksted

Noniin. Upee!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Miten niin, siitä puuttuu satula ja tanko stemmiä myöten. No, tapansa keventää kullakin, sano mummo, kun kännissä velosipedinsä hukkas.

----------


## Kanuuna

^kesti vähän aikaa tajuta. Aika hyvä :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Shamuksen värikoodaus ja tyylisilmä on omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## LJL

Ååh. Erotiikkaa jälleen kerran. Harvassa pyörässä Onzan skinwall-kumit ovat aivan reidestä, kuten eivät nytkään

----------


## TheMiklu

Loistavat kuvat ja magee tsygä!

----------


## teehak

> [IMG]HighballGravel by jiipeehoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz HighBall 29 2013 Gravel Bike tai all around pyörä tuli eilen valmiiksi. Painoa lihavalla olis 8.68 kg sisureilla. Tubeless homma vielä kun inspiraatio iskee. Pro kannatinkulma varmaan häiritsee joitakin mutta halusin maantie/XC tyylisen ajoasennon. Muuutoksia voi helposti tehdä kun koeajokin vielä suorittamatta. Renkaita löytyy jokalähtöön että voi vaihtaa paksumpaan jos tarvii. Kiva "tire clearance" edessä 3T:n haarukalla joka ei näy kuvassa. 180mm:en jarrulevy edessä vähän liikaa niin voisi pienemmän laittaa. Keskiön korkeutta rupesin miettimään vasta kuvia katsoessani toivottavasti ok. Vaihdoin siis Rock Shoxin edestä 3T:n kuitu jäykkään, uudet DT Swiss kiekot, Gravel renkaat, etuvaihtaja&liipasin VEKS!, Race Face narrow wide eteen. Ritchey hiilari pullotelineet, Ritchey hiilari melkeinsuora tanko, Ritchey ohjainkannatin. ESI vaahtotupit. Vanhaa on XT 10 takavaihtaja,liipasin,kammet,polkimet,10 pakka ja jarrut, Thomson satulatolppa, Selle Italia satula kuitukiskoilla. Thats SHIT!



Olisko meitsin vanha runko kenties, Lpr:stä ?

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Olisko meitsin vanha runko kenties, Lpr:stä ?



On sun  :Hymy:  Kiitos vaan kaupoista. Jouduin pilaamaan runkoa Santa Cruz tarralla yläputkessa kun laitoin silloin ekoina päivinä nojaamaan taloa vasten niin kaatui pyörä ja pääsi raapaisemaan pinnasta tavaraa pois. Hyvä pyörä on ollut vaikka aika vähän ajoa mulla tullut siihen erinäisistä syistä.

----------


## teehak

> On sun  Kiitos vaan kaupoista. Jouduin pilaamaan runkoa Santa Cruz tarralla yläputkessa kun laitoin silloin ekoina päivinä nojaamaan taloa vasten niin kaatui pyörä ja pääsi raapaisemaan pinnasta tavaraa pois. Hyvä pyörä on ollut vaikka aika vähän ajoa mulla tullut siihen erinäisistä syistä.



Hieno homma, mukava nähdä että oot pitänyt hyvää huolta. Pakko myöntää että on hieman harmittanut kun tuli myytyä pois varsinkin kun tällä hetkellä olis käyttöä tuon kaltaselle pyörälle maastokumeilla kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Luottopeli Kona Kula Deluxe -06. Hyvin kulkee 27.5" renkaallakin.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> [IMG]HighballGravel by jiipeehoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz HighBall 29 2013 Gravel Bike tai all around pyörä tuli eilen valmiiksi. Painoa lihavalla olis 8.68 kg sisureilla. Tubeless homma vielä kun inspiraatio iskee. Pro kannatinkulma varmaan häiritsee joitakin mutta halusin maantie/XC tyylisen ajoasennon. Muuutoksia voi helposti tehdä kun koeajokin vielä suorittamatta. Renkaita löytyy jokalähtöön että voi vaihtaa paksumpaan jos tarvii. Kiva "tire clearance" edessä 3T:n haarukalla joka ei näy kuvassa. 180mm:en jarrulevy edessä vähän liikaa niin voisi pienemmän laittaa. Keskiön korkeutta rupesin miettimään vasta kuvia katsoessani toivottavasti ok. Vaihdoin siis Rock Shoxin edestä 3T:n kuitu jäykkään, uudet DT Swiss kiekot, Gravel renkaat, etuvaihtaja&liipasin VEKS!, Race Face narrow wide eteen. Ritchey hiilari pullotelineet, Ritchey hiilari melkeinsuora tanko, Ritchey ohjainkannatin. ESI vaahtotupit. Vanhaa on XT 10 takavaihtaja,liipasin,kammet,polkimet,10 pakka ja jarrut, Thomson satulatolppa, Selle Italia satula kuitukiskoilla. Thats SHIT!



Hienohan tuo on. Itse en vaan näe pointtia laittaa maasturiin tuollaisia nakkikumeja edes soratiekäyttöön  :Hymy:

----------


## Tukkasotka

> [IMG]HighballGravel by jiipeehoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz HighBall 29 2013 Gravel Bike tai all around pyörä tuli eilen valmiiksi. Painoa lihavalla olis 8.68 kg sisureilla. Tubeless homma vielä kun inspiraatio iskee. Pro kannatinkulma varmaan häiritsee joitakin mutta halusin maantie/XC tyylisen ajoasennon. Muuutoksia voi helposti tehdä kun koeajokin vielä suorittamatta. Renkaita löytyy jokalähtöön että voi vaihtaa paksumpaan jos tarvii. Kiva "tire clearance" edessä 3T:n haarukalla joka ei näy kuvassa. 180mm:en jarrulevy edessä vähän liikaa niin voisi pienemmän laittaa. Keskiön korkeutta rupesin miettimään vasta kuvia katsoessani toivottavasti ok. Vaihdoin siis Rock Shoxin edestä 3T:n kuitu jäykkään, uudet DT Swiss kiekot, Gravel renkaat, etuvaihtaja&liipasin VEKS!, Race Face narrow wide eteen. Ritchey hiilari pullotelineet, Ritchey hiilari melkeinsuora tanko, Ritchey ohjainkannatin. ESI vaahtotupit. Vanhaa on XT 10 takavaihtaja,liipasin,kammet,polkimet,10 pakka ja jarrut, Thomson satulatolppa, Selle Italia satula kuitukiskoilla. Thats SHIT!



Kuten varmaan jo tiedätkin, noista kumeista saat nopeammat kääntämällä ne toisin päin.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Hienohan tuo on. Itse en vaan näe pointtia laittaa maasturiin tuollaisia nakkikumeja edes soratiekäyttöön



Juu en välttämättä itsekkään kuhan testaan kun liikaa aikaa ja... Focus Mares myöskin uusilla vanteilla hoitaa homman varmaan paremmin ja onhan noita muita konkeleitakin ja vanteita + renkaita. Maxxis Ikonit litkuilla päivystää tällä hetkellä valmiina. Lähinnä kiinnosti kuinka kevyeksi tuon saa ja kotimaastot on aika helppoja ja lähinnä peltoteitä. Kuinka kovaa pääsee. Myös maantietä paljon ympärillä ja Supersixiin ei oikein saa leveämpää renkasta eikä varmasti ole polulla kiva ajaa. Harrastaja tässä vaan harrastaa. Sekalaisilla pinnoilla en kyllä päässyt tuolla edes 30km/h keskareille kun välitykset ei riitä tai tökkii tuolla köyhän miehen systeemillä. Laajemmalla takapakalla ehkä marginaalinen muutos olisi. Kevyt on ajaa mutta outo vs. cyclo että ohjaus on niin vakaa ja akseliväli pidempi mutta ei huonolla tavalla.





> Kuten varmaan jo tiedätkin, noista kumeista saat nopeammat kääntämällä ne toisin päin.



Eilen huomasin valmistajan sivuilla että näin on. Hyvä huomio!

----------


## jcool

Stache...

----------


## TERU

> En ole itsekään nähnyt. Tuntuu että Van Nicholaksia on aika paljon, ja viisi vuotta ajossa olleen Nicholaksen toi itselläkin korvasi. Halusin rungon johon mahtuu selvästi leveämmät renkaat, ja Enigman rungossa on fiksusti muotoillut 
> haarukat ja 30-millisetkin mahtuisi ongelmitta.
> 
> Van Nicholaksen uudempia malleja kattelin, mutta niissä on jostain syystä kaikissa nykyään esim. pressfit-keskiö. Joku fiksumpi voi kertoa, että mitä järkeä titaanimuhviin on olla pistämättä kierrettä... Planet-X Spitfire on muuten kiva, mutta takahaarukka on liian ahdas. Enkä tiedä onko maailma valmis siihen, että hinnakkaassa titaanipyörässä lukee "Planet-X" -- itse ehkä en.



Oma tyylitaju ei ole noin hienostunut, mutta hyvältä mokoma näyttää. 
Tuostapa tulikin ajatus ottaa seuraaviksi renkaiksi 28 mm omaan alurunkoiseen matkapyöräsommitelmaani eikä 32 mm. Kesällä oli 25 mm ja se on jo vähän kova. Ajoasento on hyvin samankaltainen kuin Antillakin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Elämäni ensimmäinen täysjousto. Heräteostos, kun sai halvalla. BMC speedfox 02 trail crew xt(suomen ainoa?). Joustoa maltilliset 150mm molemmissa päissä. Kai tolle jotain käyttöä löytyy  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

^Nice! Kovin noudattaa crossarisi värimaailmaa. Pyöräliikkeessä työntekijä kertoi miehestä joka osti samanvärisen pyörän kuin vanha niin vaimo ei huomannut kaluston vaihtuneen. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Nice! Kovin noudattaa crossarisi värimaailmaa. Pyöräliikkeessä työntekijä kertoi miehestä joka osti samanvärisen pyörän kuin vanha niin vaimo ei huomannut kaluston vaihtuneen.



Mulla vaihtuu vaaleahkon ruskeahko(tai mikä erikoiskulta ikinä onkaan) surly instigator tähän ja musta/oranssi surly ict vaihtui koko mustaan canyonin läskiin. Kotona ei näistä tiedetä vielä mitään, mutta menee nyt samoilla valituksilla kahden pyörän vaihto, kun saan ne joskus tuotua kotiin asti  :Hymy:

----------


## Sirkkeli

> ^Nice! Kovin noudattaa crossarisi värimaailmaa. Pyöräliikkeessä työntekijä kertoi miehestä joka osti samanvärisen pyörän kuin vanha niin vaimo ei huomannut kaluston vaihtuneen.




Tuossa aiheesta juttua 😊

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/is-it-poss...partner-337463

----------


## pturunen

Ovatko vaimot yleisesti noin pyöräilyvihamielisiä? Hintaa voi aina kaunistella, mutta vähän hassua on tarve piilotella pyörää esim. työpaikalla.

----------


## Jonttu.

Spessun kanssa syyskausi täydessä käynnissä. GC ja Butcher alkavat olemaan jo vähän kuluneita, joten päätin laittaa alle jotain vähän pitävämpää, kun ajo on pyörän mahdollistamana muuttunut vähän aggressivisemmaksi ja kelit liukkaammiksi. Alla 2,8" Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix Soft Snakeskin.

----------


## Raikku

> Ovatko vaimot yleisesti noin pyöräilyvihamielisiä? Hintaa voi aina kaunistella, mutta vähän hassua on tarve piilotella pyörää esim. työpaikalla.



  Naisethan järjestään teknologia-vihamielisiä. Ei fillarointikaan mitään mutta sanoppa ostavasi/päivittäväsi pc:täsi teho-osilla jotta pysyy pelikuntoisena, eikä siinäkään puhuta kuin muutamasta tonnista.

----------


## klemola



----------


## LJL

^ Nyt ei mitään näy

----------


## JackOja

^ näkyyhän

----------


## LJL

> ^ näkyyhän



Kielletty ajosuunta -liikennemerkkiä työkoneella. Kokeillaanpas puhelimella

----------


## CamoN

> SHARK



Melko pirteä. Muistuttaa epäilyttävästi Scott Plasman ja BMC Timemachinen sekoitusta.

----------


## KeijoM

> Spessun kanssa syyskausi täydessä käynnissä. GC ja Butcher alkavat olemaan jo vähän kuluneita, joten päätin laittaa alle jotain vähän pitävämpää, kun ajo on pyörän mahdollistamana muuttunut vähän aggressivisemmaksi ja kelit liukkaammiksi. Alla 2,8" Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix Soft Snakeskin.



Varmaan internetin ekat kuvat kyseisistä renkaista käytössä. Samoja katsonut Transmitteriin itselle. Miten on toimineet ja ootko huomannut, miten tuo Addix Soft käyttäytyy kylmällä?

----------


## klemola

Trekin Speed Concept näyttää myös kovin samanlaiselta... Kyseessä on siis Shark tuotemerkillä Englannissa myyty runko, joka näkyy olevan myös monella muulla nimellä "open mold" kategoriassa. Erittäin asiallinen runko varusteineen ja viimeistelyineen.

----------


## Keevo

Klikkaamalla isommaksi. Kona talvivarustuksessa. Just sopivasti kun taas näyttää tulevan vettä ainakin seuraavan viikon. 

Pääseekin vielä jonkin aikaa slickseillä duuniin. Onni on joka elementille oma pyörä. Näin siis ympärivuotisena työmatkakulkuneuvona. Sinä päivänä kun tuota lunta eteläänkin saatiin, niin oli kyllä mukava elämys polkea noilla ice speaker pro evoilla. ihanko kesällä olis ajellut.

----------


## miku80

Talvipyörä..

----------


## pturunen

^ Stumpin korvannut Epic HT?

----------


## miku80

Juu Epic HT..

----------


## noniinno

Epic näyttää nopealta, ja uskon että tässä tapauksessa ei lammasta löydy suden vaatteista.

----------


## miku80

Työmatkapyörä paskakeleille..

----------


## miku80

Täysjousto trailipaukutukseen..

----------


## miku80

Kyklokrossi..

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ihan tuore kuva  - mutta ei kai ketjuun sellaista vaaditakaan ja onhan ihan kiva ikään kuin muistella mennyttä kesää. 

Cruxissa on minusta kaikki kohdillaan ja tuommoinen hieman ylipirteä värimaailma toimii hyvin mustien osien ja vähän korkeaprofiilisempien vanteiden kanssa. Livenäkin kun niitä näkee ne tunnistaa nopeasti ja aina ne ovat yhtä mukavia katsella.

----------


## Ripe72

[IMG][/IMG]
Vakuutusyhtiö hommasi varastetun Meridan tilalle Cuben Cross Race SL:n. Tuntu ihan hyvältä kunhan saa säädöt kohdalleen.

----------


## CamoN

> Cruxissa on minusta kaikki kohdillaan ja tuommoinen hieman ylipirteä värimaailma toimii hyvin mustien osien ja vähän korkeaprofiilisempien vanteiden kanssa. Livenäkin kun niitä näkee ne tunnistaa nopeasti ja aina ne ovat yhtä mukavia katsella.



Cyclocrossari hydraulisilla levyjarruilla ja yhdellä eturattaalla on samanaikaisesti jotenkin sekä äärimmäisen monikäyttöinen että erittäin kapeaan käyttöprofiiliin sopiva keksintö. Jotenkin sekä esteettisesti että ajatuksellisesti hienostunut. Omassa tallissa on vastaava, toisen ison valmistajan tuotos joka on yhtäläisesti aistikas elämys.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Cube Cross Race SL



Tuoltako se subtiili understatement näyttää? Se joka on samalla kompromissittömän nopea ja loppuun asti viritetty cyclocross-kilpakone? No, on se joka tapauksessa lokareilla  - tai ainakin noilla loppuun asti viritetyn näköisillä lokareilla - ihan hyvän näköinen. 

Ohjaustangon asennosta enkä muotoilusta en tykkää, mutta nehän ovat ajamista ja ajajaansa varten (ja voi olla että kuva vääristää). Tankoteipit olisivat saaneet olla rohkeasti vihreät tai vielä rohkeammin jotain komplementtiväriä.

PS Sohva on perin tylsä, Enkä mä muuten ymmärrä mikä hinku pyörillä on nousta kuvausta varten sohville.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Cyclocrossari hydraulisilla levyjarruilla ja yhdellä eturattaalla on samanaikaisesti jotenkin sekä äärimmäisen monikäyttöinen että erittäin kapeaan käyttöprofiiliin sopiva keksintö. Jotenkin sekä esteettisesti että ajatuksellisesti hienostunut. Omassa tallissa on vastaava, toisen ison valmistajan tuotos joka on yhtäläisesti aistikas elämys.



Nyt täytyy tunnustaa että omaankin talliin on hankittu vastaava ison valmistajan tuotos viime kädessä juuri sen vuoksi että koin tuollaisen esteettis-ajatuksellisen elämyksen (siitäkin huolimatta että pyörämerkki oli minun silmissäni vielä vahvemmin epäseksikäs kuin Specialized). Kuvan - tai oikeammin kuvaparin jossa pyörä esiintyisi sekä matkapyöränä että menopelinä - laitan kunhan onnistun riittävän hyvän nappaamaan.

----------


## alteregoni

miku80:llä on pakko olla pinkka kunnossa. Kadehdittavan kiva kolleksuuni Spessuja! Erityisesti Stumpjumper FSR hiveli silmämunia kivasti.

----------


## N-K

Muunsin täpärin jäykkäperäksi talveksi. Tuli kyllä samalla vaihdettua melkein kaikki osat.

Octane One Prone 29, Superstar Electro / Trail 24 kiekot, Brand-X Ascend XL dropperi yms.

----------


## Jenkka

Kona Unit 2013 ver 3
Ensin mentiin sinkulana, sitten 1x10 ja nyt monstercrossina. 

Isp alle ja tällä mennään fätin ohella talvi

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Rouvan pyörävanhukseen (vm -08), joka taitaa ensi kesänä siirtyä jo pojalle, tuli asennettua uudet tupit, uusi lyhyempi stemmi, leveämpi stonga ja uusi eturengas.

----------


## H.Brooks

Kelpaa ajella!!
Seisontatukikin näytää hipolta bambulta joka ei paina kun 35g. 😜

----------


## rocksted

1x eteen niin näyttäisi riittävän modernilta pojalle ku pojalle.

----------


## H.Brooks

Tajusin juuri että tää mun Felttihän on sellainen gravelgrinderi, eikös vaan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Tajusin juuri että tää mun Felttihän on sellainen gravelgrinderi, eikös vaan?



Ehdottomasti kun siinä on tuollainen stongakin! Ja koska se on gravelgrinderi se on myös kuuminta hottia juuri nyt.

----------


## H.Brooks

> Ehdottomasti kun siinä on tuollainen stongakin! Ja koska se on gravelgrinderi se on myös kuuminta hottia juuri nyt.



You make my day! Skool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Siisti Felt, peukut.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

#onone indred 29er sinkulana mukava pyörä !

Lähetetty minun SM-T585 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jsavilaa

Ninereitä katellu pidempään että on kivan näkösiä. Maailmalta sattui eksymään passeli aihio tänne pohjolaan niin kokeillaan nyt onko tuo yhtä mukava ajaa kuin on näkönen. Siis Niner EMD9, osat XT:tä (1x10) Sunracen 11-42 pakalla, Ritsin kuitukeula ja Kogan kiekot ThuBuilla.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## klemola

Sileärenkaiset puhtaana sisäpyöräilyä varten..

----------


## JohannesP

Ei näy niinkuin edellisenkään sivun kuva. Hieman turhaa postailla kuvia jos osalla näkyy ja osalla ei. Suosittelen suosiolla toista sivustoa millä saisi kaikille toimimaan.

----------


## tempokisu

^ Suosittelen sinulle toista vempainta tms., kaikki kuvat näkyy ainakin minun koneellani.

----------


## JohannesP

Sen takia siinä lukeekin et osalla näkyy ja osalla ei. Tästä voisi päätellä etten ole ainoa kellä kuvat ei näy. 
Otan toki suosituksen vastaan kun kolmessa eri vempaimessa kuva ei näy.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ei näy täälläkään. Suosittelen Imgur-palvelua kuvien lataamiselle. Flickr toimii myös hyvin, mutta suora kuvalinkki on muutaman klikkauksen takana.

----------


## Smo

Sinänsä jännää kun Googlesta linkatut orrella roikkuvat sileärenkaiset näkyivät eilen muttei tänään

----------


## fezder

Itekki käytän Imguria, vähentää myös hieman foorumien kuormitusta omalta osaltaan.

----------


## JackOja

kuvanjako.fi

----------


## tempokisu

.. :Leveä hymy:  ja minä olen varmana tumpeloin näissä internet/kuva/jutuissa. omat kuvat on kuvat.fi-palvelussa, suomenkielinen ja helppo. Tai helppo kunnes tulee jotain pirun päivityksiä...

ps. merilohelle terveisiä lähettää pieni järvinahkiainen o o O

----------


## kmw



----------


## palikka86

Pojalle uutta pyörää. Canyon exceed CF 24

----------


## pturunen

^joku muksu on onnesta soikea  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Muksujen pyöristä perhepotretti. Taidettu ottaa toissakeväänä. 
Nyt ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että vanhin siirtyy kohta pari kuvaa sitten postaamaani Commencaliin. Keskimmäinen sitä myötä isoimpaan Islaan. Ja nuorimmainen siirtyy ensi kesänä Rothan-potkypyörästä tuohon pienimpään polkimelliseen.

----------


## Shamus

Vaimolle vähän pienempää crossaria / gravelpyörää...

----------


## LJL

^ Styylillistä erotiikkaa!! Ja hieno tankoteippaus.

----------


## VitaliT

ai kun o hieno, jos vain itse osaisin käytä kameran):
  miksi etu kumi ei keskity?

----------


## kuovipolku

Shamus...öö. Shamusin? Shamuksen? Shamus'n? vaimo pakahtuu aivan varmasti onnesta kun saa tuon pyörän ja pakahtuisi silkasta esteettisestä mielihyvästä vaikkei lainkaan harrastaisi pyöräilyä tai pyöriä kuin korkeintaan sisustuselementteinä. 

Piste iin päällä on tietenkin grafiikka juuri oikeankokoisine teksteineen Eikä yhtään haittaa että suurimmilla ja näkyvimmillä kirjaimilla on kirjoitettu Colnago eikä esimerkiksi Canyon tai Cube (jälkimmäisten pyöriä ollenkaan aliarvostamatta).

PS Sitä taikatemppua mä en kyllä ymmärrä millä tuo nykysuuntaukseen väistämättä kuuluva "traktoripakka" on saatu näyttämään ihan normaalilta ja sopusuhtaiselta. (Ei voi olla että minun silmäni olisi jo ruvennut tottumaan...)

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> PS Sitä taikatemppua mä en kyllä ymmärrä millä tuo nykysuuntaukseen väistämättä kuuluva "traktoripakka" on saatu näyttämään ihan normaalilta ja sopusuhtaiselta. (Ei voi olla että minun silmäni olisi jo ruvennut tottumaan...)



Johtuisiko mustasta väristä? Ainakin mun silmään harmaa pakka näyttää isommalta.

----------


## immuh

lisää kuvia  flickrissä

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^Nyt on komea!  :Nolous:

----------


## rocksted

Hauskasti arvokkaastakin pyörästä saa tehtyä 20€ roskislöydön näköisen

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pari vuotta piti metsästää mutta nyt löytyi briteistä, Kona Hei Hei Supreme.

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Surly on to-del-la hieno! Kekseliäitä ja tyylikkäitä yksityiskohtia, kannattaa katsoa kuvat.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Kun vihdoin ja viimein oli vähän taukoa sateesta, pääsin ottamaan kuvia uusimmasta projektistani. Pyörä odottaa edelleen pääsyä tositoimiin. Kyse on siis itse kasattu 2017 SC 5010 Alu GX Eaglella ja 2018 RS Revelation RC keulalla. Kuvien kokoonpanossa 13,8 kg, eli ei mikään keijukainen

----------


## Oz

Peukut yläkerran Cruzille!

Jatketaan teemalla, All Along the Hightower.

----------


## Kemizti

Toi ylempi struzi niiiiin huutaa keltaisia keulateippejä ja punainenkin on nätti..

----------


## teehak

Ozin Cruzi on kyllä hieno ja kieltämättä erittäin tutunoloinen  :Vink:  mulla projekti odottaa vielä sille liikenevää aikaa...Hr Hyde eihän tuo nyt mikään ankkuri ole, varmasti hauska ja hyvä pyörä  :Hymy:  ehkä juu keltaiset tupit niin avot.

----------


## LJL

> Toi ylempi struzi niiiiin huutaa keltaisia keulateippejä..



Kalialla saa

----------


## Kemizti

> Kalialla saa



Arvaa tiänkö

----------


## LJL

> Arvaa tiänkö



En arvaa mutta Mr Hyde voi olla palveluntarjoajan tarpeessa

----------


## Mr Hyde

> En arvaa mutta Mr Hyde voi olla palveluntarjoajan tarpeessa



Ainahan saa tarjota... Keulan mukana tuli kyllä mattaharmaat tarrat, jotka ehkä sopisivat valkoisia paremmin, mutta en jaksanut nähdä vaivaa alkaa vaihtaa niitä. 
Onko tuo Oz:in Hightower se, joka oli vähän aikaa sitten myynnissä Fillaritorilla?

----------


## pturunen

Ei ole iso homma vaihtaa decaleja. Invisiframelta saa myös ihan oikeilla SC:n käyttämillä värikoodeilla.

----------


## Oz

> Onko tuo Oz:in Hightower se, joka oli vähän aikaa sitten myynnissä Fillaritorilla?



Sehän se.

----------


## mobi

Jatketaan Cruzi teemaa. Tässä tallboy 27.5+ ja 29 palleroisetkin löytyy. Plussa on sulattanut sydämmen täysin. Kiipee ihan mihin vain ihan miten märällä vain...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

Mikä on Tallboyn runkokoko? Oletko vaihtanut keulan originaalista ja paljonko tuossa on joustoa, 130 mm?
Mitä veikkaat, mahtuuko 29" Icespiker pyörimään takana (takalinkku on kuiturungossa kuumottavan lähellä jo normigumeksella)?

----------


## mobi

> Mikä on Tallboyn runkokoko? Oletko vaihtanut keulan originaalista ja paljonko tuossa on joustoa, 130 mm?
> Mitä veikkaat, mahtuuko 29" Icespiker pyörimään takana (takalinkku on kuiturungossa kuumottavan lähellä jo normigumeksella)?



Runko XXL ja keula pike 130mm. Icespikerin sopivuudesta en rupee valehtelee, kun ei ole näppituntumaa...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

Ok. Kiutis. Raportoitko vaikka yv:llä, jos satut testaamaan niitä.

----------


## Oz

Veikkaan, että mahtuu, kun 1. sukupolven Tallboykin hyväksyi 29" Ice Spikerin.

----------


## pturunen

Ero alurunkoisen ja kuituisen välillä on muutama milli. Muutenkin tuntuu, että clearance ei ole kasvanut. Trendi kun on saada chainstaysta lyhyt.

----------


## Ješua HaNotsri

Mr Hyden Cruzi on hienon näköinen pyörä.

----------


## Shamus

Kurkunkatkaisija...

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hieno Salsa ja ylempänä Pitkäpoika. Minkä vuosimallin Tallboy tuo on? Väri on mun mielestä parempi kuin tämän vuoden versiot.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kurkunkatkaisija...



Kelpaa käydä rouvan kanssa gg-lenkeillä. Vähän kateelliseksi tulee tuosta teidän kalustosta  :Hymy:

----------


## mobi

> Hieno Salsa ja ylempänä Pitkäpoika. Minkä vuosimallin Tallboy tuo on? Väri on mun mielestä parempi kuin tämän vuoden versiot.



Pitkäpoika vuosimallia 17. Joskus kesällä alkoivat myydä 18 mallia. Mut joo edellinen versio kuitekin siitä mitä nettisivuilla nyt mainostetaan.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## maalinni

Työmatkapyörä uusilla tassuilla

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sirkkeli

^Hieno. Hetken ihmettelin että mikä tossa tavaratelineen perässä on kiinni...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## maalinni

> ^Hieno. Hetken ihmettelin että mikä tossa tavaratelineen perässä on kiinni...



Aika moni sitä aina ihmettelee, osa luulee akuksi. Eli ihan lukkohan se siinä.

----------


## Oz

Minä taas katsoin, että siinä on hana tai vähintään jonniinsortin paineenpoistojärjestelmän ulostulo.

----------


## maalinni

Ai niin, perässä eikä päällä. Nyt tajusin... hitaat piuhat tänään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Talvitassut Switchbladessa

----------


## maalinni

Tänään olisi kyllä tuollaiselle pyörälle ollut käyttöä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä



----------


## cimzy

Pimeäajelua lumisilla kallioilla ja poluilla Lahes.

----------


## TPP

> 



No huh-huh!!

----------


## duris

Sairaan nopeen näkönen Scotti!

----------


## Silas

Nyt on Petterillä kireä peli ens kesän koitoksiin! 


Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MK16

Kieltämättä Scotti herättää hiukan kateutta👌.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^^^^Takalokarin innovatiivisestä virityksestä yläpeukku

----------


## pturunen

Samoin. Kuulisin mielelläni yksityiskohtia, sillä tuon näyttää suhteellisen hyvin suojaavalta viritykseltä.

----------


## cimzy

Ainakin ennennäkemätön.^^
Osat on markettitavaraa (Biltema mtb-suojat http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...an-2000017414/), joita modattu leikkaamalla. Takana siis kaksi Bilteman etulokaria sahattuna pituuteen ja nippusiteillä kiinni runkoputkiin +Puuilon mtb-lokariin. Yhdistetty mustalla teipillä tiiviiksi(koska linjaus ei perfect), joten raosta ei valu kuravettä vaihtajalle. Bilteman etuloksu käytetty eturattaan ja kaapelien suojelemiseksi. Isompana edessä SKS.

----------


## TeemuTii

Stache talvisetupissaan

----------


## JiiPee

> Stache talvisetupissaan



.



Kovin on viiksi fleguna, ei näy mittää  :Sekaisin: 
Edit, nyt näkyy. Onko Maxxikset talvirengastuksena?
Hieno väri  :Hymy:

----------


## TeemuTii

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Kovin on viiksi fleguna, ei näy mittää 
> Edit, nyt näkyy. Onko Maxxikset talvirengastuksena?
> Hieno väri



Wtb Rangerit ovat.

----------


## SeKo

Olen suunnitellut uuden polkupyörän hankintaa jo jonkin aikaa. Viime viikon maanantain työmatkapyöräily katkesi kuin takakiekon pinna takavaihtajan sanottua sopimuksensa irti (olisi siitäkin kuva olemassa). Harmittelin tilannetta päästyäni töihin ja johan sieltä löytyi vihje. Mietin asiaa rauhassa ja huolellisesti, tiistaina kävin pyöräkaupassa ostamassa ylläolevan KTM Canic CXA ajoneuvon poistohintaan "alle tonnilla". Keskiviikkona kotiutin ja torstaista alkaen kuljin sillä työmatkat ihan normaalisti.

----------


## Shamus

Pari kuvaa tuli otettua...

----------


## Fab

Shamuksella jälleen komiat kuvat Cutthroatista aka punakurkkulohesta! Samanlaista monstercrossaria on hakusessa, mutta hieman kevyemmällä budjetilla.

----------


## CamoN

Mittasuhteet on aivan oudot, kun rungon etukulmion muoto antaa ymmärtää sen olevan suunniteltu joustokeulalle, mutta samaan aikaan on ilmiselvää että joustokeula verottaisi kokonaisuudesta juuri ne hienoimmat ominaisuudet pois. Mutta kai tuo toimii. Ja hauskat postmodernit värit.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^Käsittääkseni kyseinen Salsa on suunniteltu toimimaan myös joustokeulan kanssa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Shamuksella on aika porno kokoelma jos vielä vanhoja fillareita on taloudessa.

----------


## tonytee

Shamuksen pyörät ovat toinen toistaan hienompia.

Laitetaan perään omastakin kuva.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tämä jälkimmäinen Salsa tulikin tänään polulla omaani vastaan. Se tuo Salsa tekee kyllä joko aivan pöhkön värisiä tai sitten todella makean värisiä pyöriä, nää kyllä kuuluu selkeästi siihen makeaan lohkoon.

----------


## Tassu

Kattelinkin, että Shamuksen pyörässä oli jotain tuttua. Filotorilta poistettu Salsa Mamasita oli nopea (entiseltä omistajalta mun ajoon). 100m testi"lenkki" avopolkimilla vakuutti. Kotona satula 1,5 cm ylös ja kaupasta rungon väriin mätsäävät pullotelineet > valmis ajoon. Pari vuotta pohtinu 29er-pyörää ja nyt se vihdoinkin toteutui. Siitäkin huolimatta, että 26er-pyörään on tulossa _myös_ kiintee keula, että sit noita maastureita yhtäkkiä onkin kaksi. Näin se mieli muuttuu.



Sit oli vähä ikäviä juttuja, kun sinkuloidun Ospreyn runko sano sopimuksen irti. Onneksi samainen löytyy myös vaihteellisena, johon viime syksynä tuli uudet kammet. Vähän kevyemmät retki- ja hiekkatieajeluita varten.

Salsan oston jälkeen tajusin, että pyöriä on yhdeksän, että yksi uupuis  kymmenestä. Ospreyn tuhoutuminen normalisoi tilanteen, hyvä niin.

----------


## kmw

^ onnea uudelle. On hieno ja ihan vaihteellinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> ja ihan vaihteellinen



Joo, on tässä jotain outoa. Fiksillä edellisen kerran lokakuun puolivälissä, eikä se vieläkään ole talvikunnossa, joten maasturilla oon vetäny talviajot. Lopetin (toistaiseksi) työmatkapyöräilyt, joten siihenkään en yksvaihteellista tarvitse, joten saas nähä. Ehkä tulen vanhaksi... kesää odotellessa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Norco sai jouluna talvitassut ja GPS-tietokoneen, joka tosin ei oikein kuvassa näy.

----------


## sam1_

> tällä On One Pompetaminella ajellaan duunimatkat. koska sen joutuu jättämään kadulle, on ulkonäköä "huononnettu" tarroilla ja oudoilla teippauksilla. fillarihan sinänsä ei ole mitenkään arvokas, mutta hyvä ajaa ja metsästin ko. runkoa kauan



Peukku pomppikselle.  Vaikkakin "huonnonnettu", siltikin omalla tavallaan hieno! 
Pompetaminea ei ole vissiin saanut enää pitkään aikaan on-onelta?

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Evolinkki talvimoodissa, Schwalbe ISP 27,5x2.6 kumeilla.. noissa on muuten aikamoinen pito

----------


## TERU

> Peukku pomppikselle.  Vaikkakin "huonnonnettu", siltikin omalla tavallaan hieno! 
> Pompetaminea ei ole vissiin saanut enää pitkään aikaan on-onelta?
> 
> Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvältä näyttää, peukut täältäkin!

Kuvasta näkee välittömästi, että ajettavuuden puolesta asiat kunnossa, runko johon tanko ja satula on ruuvattu kiinni on kooltaan ja muutoinkin sellainen kuin pitääkin olla ajajalleen. Tuskin sattumaa...Lahti onkin niin mäkinen, että levarit puoltavat paikkaansa.

----------


## nopsako

Nyt on mun graveli/höylä/cyclo valmis ajoon. Ajatuksena oli edullinen, rapakaarellinen ja vanhoja osia hyvin syövä projekti.

Kulut: 
Runkosetti 307€ kotiin kannettuna ja tankonauha, celeste 24,90€. Muita kuluja ei tullut. Vielä pitää tilata ovaali eturieska, niin avot 

Loput löytyi itseltä.

----------


## eki_boomer

MACH 429Trail Itsenäisyyspäivänä.

----------


## Iglumies

Vanha alurunko sai väistyä vähän vähemmän vanhan kuiturungon tieltä.

----------


## kmw

^ Jyhkyn muhku ja muutenkin hiano.

----------


## TheMiklu

Postaan vaan kuvan fillaristani. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## kauris

Hieno!____

----------


## Leewi

> Postaan vaan kuvan fillaristani.



Kaunis!

----------


## eki_boomer

> 



Komee 5.5

----------


## Lare

Pivot ja muut seinään nojaavat tarvii tämän tangonpäähän. Biltsusta tietty:http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Rakentamine...te-2000023027/

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Joulukuussa oli välillä tarttuvaa lunta.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Joulukuussa oli välillä tarttuvaa lunta.

----------


## Mr Hyde

> 



Tuo on ainut kuvakulma, jossa Pivotit näyttävät jotenkuten siedettäviltä.

----------


## VitaliT

hyi kauhistus sivu täynnä kina kuitua  :Vink:   Tällä ois vaihteluksi malmikasa.

----------


## Tassu

Teräksisellä keulalla varustettu alumiinirunkoinen pyörä, ei hiilikuitua...

----------


## CamoN

> malmikasa.



En tiedä johtuuko pelkästään ylemmän kuvan perspektiivistä, mutta tuo on ensimmäinen näkemäni loivakeulainen etujousitettu maasturi joka näyttää edes jollain tapaa ajettavalta.

----------


## eki_boomer

> hyi kauhistus sivu täynnä kina kuitua   Tällä ois vaihteluksi malmikasa.



Kiinakuitu kammet.  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^ älä nyt pienestä valita. Tuo on hieno vaikka muutama kuidunkappale olisikin.

----------


## eki_boomer

> ^ älä nyt pienestä valita. Tuo on hieno vaikka muutama kuidunkappale olisikin.



Juu hieno On Nikolai.

----------


## Human Traffic

Nicolai on upee! Itsekin ostaisin Nicolain, mutta puuttuu muutama seteli lompakosta..

----------


## TrueBlue

Kasa malmia vuodelta 1996.

----------


## JK-

Tuossa pikkuhiljaa maalissa oleva budjettiluokan GG/monstercross tms projekti

Ultegra 10v kahvoilla, XT:takavaihtajalla & alpkitin bomber-tangolla viritelty Scott sportster. Päälle spyren jarrut, kiinalaista kuituosaa ja varaston aarteita

----------


## shitmonkey



----------


## maalinni

Kona sai sram nx vaihteet ja ovaalin eturattaan. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Wyllin Duncan

8,2kg BMC CXA01

Ehkäpä kammet vielä vaihdetaan Forceksi, mutta sitte alkaa olla valmista. Talvi on mukavaa pienen päivityksen aikaa.

----------


## sam1_

Tämmönen Surly tuli tänään vihdoin valmiiks.. 
tai noh, jarruletkut vielä lyhentämättä.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Upea Surly!

----------


## Janski80

Satula tarvinnee viellä vaihtaa kesäksi.

----------


## plr

Canyonin värimaailma hivelee silmää. Mattamusta toimii aina! Mikä tuo satula on?

----------


## Janski80

Satula kiinan hiilikuitua, kiskot jostain pyöreän ja ovaalin välimaastosta niin ei oikein vakuuta canyonin tolpassa.

----------


## Moska

> Satula kiinan hiilikuitua, kiskot jostain pyöreän ja ovaalin välimaastosta niin ei oikein vakuuta canyonin tolpassa.



Mulla oli viimekesän saman näköinen, mutta katkesi kiskot pikku assidentissä.
Muuten tykkäsin.

----------


## Pesku

Mistäs Sam1 olet tuon Absolute Blackin takarattaan hommannut? Olen sivusilmällä etsiskellyt sopivan hintaista omaan Kona Unittiin, mutta tuntuu että aina tulee jotkut 20e postikulut päälle niin en ole tohtinut ostaa.

Kerta kaikkiaan upea Surly  :Hymy:

----------


## sam1_

> Mistäs Sam1 olet tuon Absolute Blackin takarattaan hommannut? Olen sivusilmällä etsiskellyt sopivan hintaista omaan Kona Unittiin, mutta tuntuu että aina tulee jotkut 20e postikulut päälle niin en ole tohtinut ostaa.
> 
> Kerta kaikkiaan upea Surly



Kiitos!  :Hymy: 

Bike24:ta ostin. Siellä taitaa tulla toimituskulut sen mukaan miten paljon tilaa. Tilasin aikanaan nipun osia niin tais tulla 5€ kuluja päälle. Ei sieltä tosiaan yksittäisen halvan osan takia viitsi tilata  :Hymy: 



Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

Janski80:n Canyoni näyttää hyvältä, mutta toi 
satulatolppa ei vaan sovi omaan silmään maantiepyörään.  :Hymy:  Sama tolppa kuitenkin itselläni cyclossa ja kyllähän se joustaa mukavasti, mutta tarviiko sellaista asfaltille on vähän kyseenalainen valinta.

----------


## Viuh

> Mistäs Sam1 olet tuon Absolute Blackin takarattaan hommannut? Olen sivusilmällä etsiskellyt sopivan hintaista omaan Kona Unittiin, mutta tuntuu että aina tulee jotkut 20e postikulut päälle niin en ole tohtinut ostaa.
> 
> Kerta kaikkiaan upea Surly



Turussa Bikeshop myy AB:n rattaita ja varmasti saa muitakin malleja, kuin nettikaupassa on esillä.

----------


## 0802905

> Janski80:n Canyoni näyttää hyvältä, mutta toi 
> satulatolppa ei vaan sovi omaan silmään maantiepyörään.  Sama tolppa kuitenkin itselläni cyclossa ja kyllähän se joustaa mukavasti, mutta tarviiko sellaista asfaltille on vähän kyseenalainen valinta.



Vaihdoin maantiepyörästäni kyseisen tolpan maasturiin - toimii siinä todella hyvin.  Maantiellä tuntui, että notkuminen söi osan polkuvoimista

----------


## pätkä

> Vaihdoin maantiepyörästäni kyseisen tolpan maasturiin - toimii siinä todella hyvin.  Maantiellä tuntui, että notkuminen söi osan polkuvoimista



Mulla tuntui täsmälleen samalta mutta siirrettyäni satulaa muusta syystä eteenpäin ylimääräinen notkuminen loppui.

Enduracella ei ole mikään pakko ajaa asfaltilla. Poistuminen on jopa suositeltavaa.

----------


## Janski80

> Janski80:n Canyoni näyttää hyvältä, mutta toi 
> satulatolppa ei vaan sovi omaan silmään maantiepyörään.  Sama tolppa kuitenkin itselläni cyclossa ja kyllähän se joustaa mukavasti, mutta tarviiko sellaista asfaltille on vähän kyseenalainen valinta.



Itse olen ollut tyytyväinen jousto tolppaan, syö pois terävimmät iskut mutta ei notku muuten liikaa. Vanha välilevyn pullistuma ei enään ole kiusannut pyörän vaihdon jälkeen.

----------


## TuomasR

> hyi kauhistus sivu täynnä kina kuitua   Tällä ois vaihteluksi malmikasa.



Komia Nicolai! Valmistaja ilmoittaa taakse menevän 2.8" kumin, oletko testannut 3"?

----------


## VitaliT

kylä 3”lla/77mm leveällä renkaalla 40 mm id kehällä testattu, 1.5mm välykset sivunapulasta runkoon vaikka korkeudesta on vielä 2cm jos siirtää dropoutit taakse. 
  täyty joskus kokeilla 29 kiekoilla kun hän hankeen sopivan keulan ja boos adapterit.

----------


## TuomasR

Hyvä tietää, kiitos.

Täytyy harkita GLF:ää kunhan olen ensin hommannut G15 ja keksin tekosyyn vaihtaa Mondraker Vantage plussan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pturunen

Respect. Minulla oli samanlainen ja aikoinaan hyvä pyörä olikin. Nyt tuo klassikko ruostuu kaverin pihassa.





> Kasa malmia vuodelta 1996.

----------


## Taneli79

> Mulla tuntui täsmälleen samalta mutta siirrettyäni satulaa muusta syystä eteenpäin ylimääräinen notkuminen loppui.
> 
> Enduracella ei ole mikään pakko ajaa asfaltilla. Poistuminen on jopa suositeltavaa.



Oletko, pätkä, ajanut Enduracella paljonkin päällystämättömillä teillä? Millaiset kumit? Pystytkö vertaamaan crossariin tai ns gravel-pyörään?

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Sen verran oli kylmä että jäi kammet yms. asettelut tekemättä, sori.

----------


## maalinni

> ^ Upea Surly!



+1

----------


## noniinno

^^ Hieno skotti. Onko tuossa iskarin alapään kiinnityskohdassa runkoputkien kainalossa sellainen kuppi, johon kertyy vettä ja moskaa, vai onko veden poistuminen järjestetty jotenkin?

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> ^^ Hieno skotti. Onko tuossa iskarin alapään kiinnityskohdassa runkoputkien kainalossa sellainen kuppi, johon kertyy vettä ja moskaa, vai onko veden poistuminen järjestetty jotenkin?



Kyllähän siellä semmonen kainalokuoppa on mihin moska kertyy, mutta tuskin siitä ongelmaa muodostuu.

----------


## noniinno

^Omassa vastaavassa myös kaffekupillinen kuravettä lenkin jälkeen. Mutta on niin asiallisesti ja tehokkaasti toimiva runko, että kyllä tuon kestää.

----------


## Ferguson

*Octane One Prone 29er*

----------


## Ari71

Tai paremminkin kuva pyöräni uusista osista, leveemmäksi menee:

Tanko päivittyi Answerin 20/20, joka 720mm -> Sqlab 30x, high riser, carbon, 780mm

Renkaat päivittyi Maxxis Minion 29x3.0 -> Duro Crux 29x3.25...

----------


## eagle



----------


## noniinno

^Spessu on mehukas! Näyttää nopealta ja epäilemättä sitä onkin! Ajaisin. 

Ps. luojalle kiitos noissa ei ole enää rokkarin RS-keulaa.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Hieno Epic! Ja tuo väri on luonnossa vielä hienompi.

----------


## VitaliT

Eka ajatus omapa outo näköinen skalpelli, sit vasta tajusin swörks

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Sen verran oli kylmä että jäi kammet yms. asettelut tekemättä, sori.







> 



Onneksi vielä löytyy näitä kunnon XC-raasereita kaiken maailman paksurengas-lokasuojakötöstysten vastapainoksi.   :Vink:

----------


## Kama_

Laitetaan nyt omakin raadin arvioitavaksi.... Runkosetistä rakkaudella rakennettu....

----------


## noniinno

Kamalla on kyllä aika hot assworks. Ei jää kärkisijat ainakaan pyörästä kiinni.

----------


## elasto

Eeppisiä Ääswörksejä!

----------


## Dr.J

5,37kg

----------


## Kuhan

Tarvitseeko Storkcin kuski lentolupakirjan?

----------


## kuovipolku

Matalalentolupa taidettiin lunastaa (jos joku epäili sellaisen puuttuvan) Röret Runtissa.

Jännää muuten miten pienetkin seikat hyppäävät silmille kun aletaan lähestyä tietynlaista minimalistista esteettistä ihannetta: Lightweightia tuntuu tulevan joka tuutista eikä voi olla vertailematta rungossa olevaan Storckiin. Mutta eiväthän nuo enää pyörän liikkuessa erotu.

Pullotelineet ovat...erikoisia. Mutta niitä ei liene valittu pelkästään keveyden vuoksi vaan myös ja ehkä nimenomaan poikkeavan muotoilun takia. Täytyyhän sisustetussa huoneessakin olla jokin "conversation piece" jonka tarkoitus on vain herättää uteliaisuutta ja ihmettelyä (ja tarjota pieni puheenaihe)l

----------


## duris

Tämän ketjun taso lähtenyt kovaan nousuun. Hienoja ja sairaan nopeen näkösiä XC-kurjuuttumia ja Storck!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Oletko, pätkä, ajanut Enduracella paljonkin päällystämättömillä teillä? Millaiset kumit? Pystytkö vertaamaan crossariin tai ns gravel-pyörään?



Mä voin, omalta osaltani. Ensiasennuskumeissa (28 mm contin gp II) ilmatila riittää pikku röykyissäkin koska ovat todellisuudessa miltei 32 mm leveät. Mut jos on savea tai jotain muuta alla mutkassa ni sit mennään. Mulla on omassa nyt 30 mm g-onet tubelessina mutta voi! ne ovat todellisuudessa ainoostaan 29-milliset, eikä meno näin ollen juurikaan pehmeämpää ole kuin conteilla. Toki olo on niillä monella tapaa turvallisempi koska tubeless ja pitoakin on vähän paremmin kuin maantierenkaissa. Jahka saan gonet ajettuu puhki niin varmaan katson jotkut kivat, vähintään 32-milliset tubeless-renkaat. Oon itse asiassa vähän miettinyt että jos eteen laittais 34 mm wtb exposuren ja taakse 32-millisen.

Laite on vähän sellanen business in the front/party at the back eli tuntuu että etuhaarukka ei paljookaan anna anteeks, kun taas takapää tuntuu (varmaan osin joustotolpan ansiosta) mukavan pehmoiselta. Muuten ohjautuilee hiekkatiellä tai metsäpoluilla (joo, pakko on ollut kokeilla) siinä kuin esim. mun vanha inflite 32 mm kumeilla mutta jotenkin huterammin. Saattaa toki olla ihan psykologista ku en enduracella uskalla ryskätä niin että vanteet soi.

Disclaimer: oon harrastelija sekä kestopäällysteellä että maastossa ja endurace on mun eka hiilikuiturunkoinen pyörä.

----------


## Jami2003

> 5,37kg



Kyllä on nami Storck.

----------


## Jaho

Ensi kesän kulkine alkaa olemaan säätöjä vaille valmis. Tulispa se kesä jo...

----------


## kuovipolku

Nyt tuli sellainen hassu synestesian tapainen elämys: tuolla soitetaan ragtimemusiikkia trainerisession säestykseksi!

Musta-punainen-valkoinen värimaailma ei petä, mutta onhan se vähän tuttu ja turvallinen. Ja onhan BMC hieno, mutta vaikea on tehdä minkäänlaista vaikutusta heti Storckin perään!

----------


## fiber

Storck on upea. Satula ei taida vielä olla säädöissään?

----------


## plr

> 5,37kg



Melko keveä. Kyllä tuolla iso Ö menee aika nopeasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Melko keveä tosiaan, jäi katsomatta kuvan alle. Käsittämättömän kevyttä, suorastaan kadehdittavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Greycap

Edellisten XC-ohjusten kaveriksi vähän budjettimallisempi "S-ryhmän tuote" johon on taas edellisen kuvan jälkeen vaihdettu puolet osista. Kuvanlaatu mallia peruna ja ei kyllä käy nuo valkokuvioiset DT Swissit värimalliin yhtään mutta talvikuosista on muutenkin tyylikkyys kaukana.

----------


## jeijei

> 5,37kg



Mitkä kammet tuossa on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.J

Kammet ovat THM Claviculat, joita Storck myy PowerArms SL -nimellä ja logolla. Satula ei tosiaan ole vielä säädöissään. Pullotelineet ovat Lightweight Edelhelferit, ja kuten kuovipolku arveli, valintakriteerinä niissä on keveyden ohella ulkonäkö - tässä tapauksessa match Lightweightin kiekkojen kanssa. Voi olla että näytän parille Lightweightin logolle asetonia jotta kokonaisuudesta tulee hieman hillitympi.

----------


## jakkok

^Joo pakkohan noille on jotain tehdä. Onhan nuo nyt ihan kohtuuttoman räikeät :Vink: 


Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juntikka

> Edellisten XC-ohjusten kaveriksi vähän budjettimallisempi "S-ryhmän tuote" johon on taas edellisen kuvan jälkeen vaihdettu puolet osista. Kuvanlaatu mallia peruna ja ei kyllä käy nuo valkokuvioiset DT Swissit värimalliin yhtään mutta talvikuosista on muutenkin tyylikkyys kaukana.



Tässä on todellista rakkautta! Aika harvalla on pyörä sängyssäkin poljettavana :Vink:

----------


## zander

Pari nättiä metsäkurmotinta tullut ketjuun mutta jäävät minun silmissä Dr.J:n ihanuuden varjoon. Storck on kuin kokkareiden kuumin pikkumustassaan ja korkeissa koroissaan! Täydellinen paketti!

----------


## pätkä

> Oletko, pätkä, ajanut Enduracella paljonkin päällystämättömillä teillä? Millaiset kumit? Pystytkö vertaamaan crossariin tai ns gravel-pyörään?



Nyt vasta huomasin kysymyksen. Syksyksi laitoin alle WTB Cross Wolf 32 renkaat, jolloin hiekkatie ajelua tuli jonkun verran. Huomattavasti vähemmän kuitenkin kuin aiempina syksyinä johtuen surkeasta säästä. Crossarissa (spessu crux) mulla on ollut Tufon Dry Plussat ja Primukset 32 mm leveinä.
Spessulla ajelut ovat olleet pääsääntöisesti hiekkatie ajelua ja Endurace toimii siitä aivan yhtä hyvin. Harkinnassa on vielä Enduraceen tuubikiekot ja niille nuo samaiset Tufon renkaat hiekkateille ja sekakäyttöön jäisi alkuperäiset kiekot ja Contin GP4000 II:t. Tuubit ovat kuitenkin pehmeämmät ajettavat ja 
kestoltaan Tufot ovat olleet mainiot, lähes puhkeamattomat.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Rakentelin kommuutterin, josta tuli niin kiva, että en uskalla jättää sitä mihinkään. Ajan siis yliopistolle vanhalla kommuutterilla edelleen. Joku on kyllä aikoinaan (70-luvulla) keksinyt myyvän pelin, noita norjalaisvalmisteisia Viking-runkoja näkee lähes jokaisessa pyörätelineessä. Plussaa norjalaisen överistä ketjusuojasta ja hienosti taivutetusta etuhaarukasta, unohtamatta ajoasentoa ja joustosatulaa.

----------


## lai

^ Siisti Londonroad, hyvä yleiskone jolla ajaa lähes kaiken.

----------


## maalinni

Ensi kesän touring kaveri muodikkaalla 3x9 vaihteistolla. Ostin kun sain halvalla ja mukava peli ajella. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Shamus



----------


## maalinni

Hieno kuva Shamuksella. Fillari heitetty pystyyn koskemattomaan hankeen?

----------


## Kanuuna

On kyllä taidetta. Polkimetkin niin maan kohdillaan. Onko pyörä laitettu nosturilla paikalleen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

Siähän ne jalanjäljet näkyy lumella ja pyöräkin meinaa just kaatua kuvauussuunasta vasemmalle.. 

Silti hieno pyörä ja kuva.

----------


## Shamus

> Siähän ne jalanjäljet näkyy lumella..



ÖÖ missä ?  :Hymy: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldkle...76641/sizes/o/

----------


## Kemizti

> ÖÖ missä ? 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldkle...76641/sizes/o/



No ehkä noi painaumat lumessa vasemmalla puolella (kuvaus suunnasta) ei ole jalan jälkiä.. otan vain helikopterini..

----------


## Shamus

:Hymy: 
..........

----------


## Kuhan

Kuvakulman valinnalla on häivytetty kävelyyn käytetty pieni oja näkyvistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## tomima

Ensi kesän (ja tulevien kesien) reissukaveri. 

Huomenna pyörän purku ja siitä eteenpäin luvassa armotonta osien metsästystä ja kasausta. Toivottavasti on kesään mennessä ajokunnossa.

----------


## ZaWing

Kevät kolkuttelee jo ikkunan takana. Wattipolkimien kanssa 7.5kg

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tämmösellä vanhuksella on menty tämän talven lenkit, -95 Kona Koa pikkusen tuoreemmalla 105/Tiagra voimansiirrolla.



Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

Jatketaan monstercross-linjaa: alla viikonlopun projekti rungon vaihdon ja ylijäämäosien avulla

Kesäksi tulee keulaan kuitua ja 29" kiekko, tuo fatin tapered-keula nyt sattui sopivana lojumaan nurkissa

Äkkiseltään testattuna saisi tuo kuitukeula saapua pikaisesti, ihan ei painava läskin keula tuossa vakuuta

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> Jatketaan monstercross-linjaa: alla viikonlopun projekti rungon vaihdon ja ylijäämäosien avulla
> 
> Kesäksi tulee keulaan kuitua ja 29" kiekko, tuo fatin tapered-keula nyt sattui sopivana lojumaan nurkissa
> 
> Äkkiseltään testattuna saisi tuo kuitukeula saapua pikaisesti, ihan ei painava läskin keula tuossa vakuuta
> 
> Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onpa kyllä..öh..erikoisen näkönen. Eipä taida toista tulla vastaan

Ps. Mikä satula?

----------


## Sambolo

^^ jos tuo ois kello niin sitä kutsuttaisiin varmaan Frankeniksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JK-

> Ps. Mikä satula?



Joo rajumpi tosta tuli kuin pelkäsin

Satula kiinakuitua, samoin tolppa
kahvat 10ultegra, XT vaihtaja & shiftmate välissä

----------


## hitlike

> Joo rajumpi tosta tuli kuin pelkäsin
> 
> Satula kiinakuitua, samoin tolppa
> kahvat 10ultegra, XT vaihtaja & shiftmate välissä



Onko jämäkkä/hyvä satula? Onko railit myös kuitua vai metallia? 

Olen nimittäin kiinakuitusatulaa etsinyt niin sillä kyselen.

----------


## JK-

Täyskuituinen ja niin jämäkkä kuin 100g painoinen lipare nyt voi olla, saa nähdä miten perse kestää

Viime kesän tuo oli maantiellä alla, syksyllä tilasin toisen hieman leveämmän niin tuo jäi talliin

Noita kuitusatuloita suosittelisin ehkä kuitenkin vain maantielle

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

Messevät monsterit. Suurta arvostusta molemmille.

----------


## maalinni

Laitoin alle Panaracer Pasela PT 38 foldingit ja juomispullotelineet, sekä lukkopolkimet. Nuo renkaat tekee kyllä tästä traktorista ainakin nopeamman näköisen. Ajoasento on tässä törkeän pysty, mutta I like it.

[IMG][/IMG]

ps. Odotan tomima:n nokitusta.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Norco hangessa. Ihan mukavasti toimii tavalliset 27,5" renkaat plussapyörässä, tosin polkimet kolisee ehkä vähän normaalia enemmän kiviin.

Hienosti muuten toimii TranzX hissitolppa pakkasessa. Vähän ehkä palauttaa normaalia hitaammin.

----------


## kauris

Jos ei rengastus ollut plussaa niin plussaat saat suorasta horisontista  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...plussaat saat suorasta horisontista



Aivan totta, hyvä huomio. Erittäin harvinaista.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Cervelo S3 kelejä odottelemassa

----------


## fiber

Tähän asti tämä on käynyt näytillä vain Pyöräprojekti-ketjussa. Nyt on tullut säädettyä sen verran kohdilleen, että tällä voi jo lenkkeillä. Näinpä: saanko esitellä, Cervelo P2 maantiesarvilla. Ultegra 10sp, American Classic 420 Aero 3, 3T Funda Pro, ym.

----------


## Köfte

AC:n tuotos kiinnostaa. Kertoile kokemuksia, kunhan kertyy.
Kävin hypistelemässä moisia Trumpsilassa.
Veikeän oloinen kulkine; oletan käytettävän tasamaalla?

----------


## Tctic

Nyt olisi plussa Santa Cruz Chameleon kasassa. XL koon runkoon kasattu: M7000/M8000 voimansiirto ja jarrut, kiekot Dt swiss m1700 30 ja renkaat rr 3.0". Painoa 12,5kg. Niin paljon pehmeää lunta tullut nyt tänne, ettei pääse mihinkään, joten ei auta kuin odottaa kantavampia kelejä.

----------


## 0802905

Nopea räpsy töistä tullessa. Yleispyörä-Nineri sai vaihteet.

----------


## tomima

> Laitoin alle Panaracer Pasela PT 38 foldingit ja juomispullotelineet, sekä lukkopolkimet. Nuo renkaat tekee kyllä tästä traktorista ainakin nopeamman näköisen. Ajoasento on tässä törkeän pysty, mutta I like it.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> ps. Odotan tomima:n nokitusta.



Riisuin pyörästä lähes kaiken. Laitoin alle DT Swiss R 32 SPLINE db kiekkosetin Schwalben nastoilla ja luulin, että näyttäisi nopeammalta, mutta toisin kävi.  :Sekaisin: 

Johtunee varmaan taustasta.. tai valotuksesta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## maalinni

Argh. Nyt iski kiekkokateus.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Arkijärkipyörä. Yhteensä alle 300 € kiinni tässä, sisältäen myös kesärenkaat. Hintaansa nähden ihan huippuvehje.

----------


## Concorde

> ... luulin, että näyttäisi nopeammalta...



Jahans, kuuluisa kevytosien valmistaja Ohne on laajentanut tuotevalikoimaansa myös kampiin ja muuhun voimansiirtoon...  :Leveä hymy: 

ja joo, komeita fillareita on taas pari viimeistä sivua täynnä noin yleisesti

----------


## jone1

> Kevät kolkuttelee jo ikkunan takana. Wattipolkimien kanssa 7.5kg



Ite tilasin samanlaisen s koossa. Onko toi punainen täysin kiiltävää kuten kuvassa näyttää? Meinaan kun netistä kattonu noita kuvia punaisista aeroadeista niin jotkut ovat matta punaisen oloisia, samanlaisia mattoja mitä noi mustat canyonitkin on.
Itellä pari mattamustaa canyonia jo tallissa ja tullut siihen tulokseen että paska tarttuu matta pintaan hyvin kiinni.

----------


## ZaWing

> Ite tilasin samanlaisen s koossa. Onko toi punainen täysin kiiltävää kuten kuvassa näyttää? Meinaan kun netistä kattonu noita kuvia punaisista aeroadeista niin jotkut ovat matta punaisen oloisia, samanlaisia mattoja mitä noi mustat canyonitkin on.
> Itellä pari mattamustaa canyonia jo tallissa ja tullut siihen tulokseen että paska tarttuu matta pintaan hyvin kiinni.



Se on kyl tosi kiiltävä. Kunnon lakka pinnassa. Suosittelevat käyttämään autovahaa tietyin väliajoin suojaamaan pintaa.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Fiskarsin poluille löytyi ylivuotinen Kona Hei Hei Trail DL. 140mm Fox Factoryä edessä ja takana, hissitolppa ja kokonaispaino alle 13kg kuulosti ainakin paperilla kivalta kombolta  :Hymy:

----------


## eSimonen

Kevät jo korvalla. Vanha pyörä endurancea - nyt haettiin vaihtelua. Vielä ehtii jarrupalat ja pakan vaihtaa ennen kautta. Kiekot vanhat. 7.1 kg perusosilla ja sarjan alkaen rungolla. Ei paha. Ainakin 25mm mahtuu alle - seuraavassa renkaiden vaihdossa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Vitus Substance V2

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Vitus ei paha.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä on v*****a substanssia!! Hieno.

----------


## Jami2003

> Kevät jo korvalla. Vanha pyörä endurancea - nyt haettiin vaihtelua. Vielä ehtii jarrupalat ja pakan vaihtaa ennen kautta. Kiekot vanhat. 7.1 kg perusosilla ja sarjan alkaen rungolla. Ei paha. Ainakin 25mm mahtuu alle - seuraavassa renkaiden vaihdossa.



Seuraava meitsin pyörä tulee olemaan BMC. Tykkään ulkonäöstä ja kahden viikon vuokra kokemuksella ajo-ominaisuudetkin on kohdallaan.

----------


## hitlike

Hieno Vitus, tan walleissa vaan on sitä jotain!

----------


## Köfte

> Hieno Vitus, tan walleissa vaan on sitä jotain!



Yllättävänkin maukkaan oloinen.

----------


## Laroute

> Cervelo S3 kelejä odottelemassa



Korjaus! Meni vahingossa väärälle henkilölle.

----------


## Laroute

> Tähän asti tämä on käynyt näytillä vain Pyöräprojekti-ketjussa. Nyt on tullut säädettyä sen verran kohdilleen, että tällä voi jo lenkkeillä. Näinpä: saanko esitellä, Cervelo P2 maantiesarvilla. Ultegra 10sp, American Classic 420 Aero 3, 3T Funda Pro, ym.



Kokeileppas tuohon vielä ISM Time Trial satulaa, niin ei paikat puudu. Itse hommasin maantiepyörääni sen ja nyt olen reilun paritonnia tämän vuoden aikana sillä ajanut ja ei ole enää paluuta perinteiseen satulaan, joita minulla on hyllyt väärällään. Olen suhtautunut ISM satuloihin vuosia naureskellen (yli 40 v pyöräilyä maantiepyörillä). Uhrasin kuukauden satulan ymmärtämiseen, jota se todellakin vaatii, koska "UCI Tail Trick". Pallit lepää matalimmassakin asennossa ilmassa ja istuinluut nautiskelee. Siemenjohdin kiittelee ja ajoasento vaatii vieläkin matalampaa ajoasentoa.

Näinkin vanhan liiton miehenä kiinnitin huomiota tuohon ohjaustangon "markettimaiseen" asentoon, joka tuntuu olevan trendikästä. Eli, tangon alaoasat sojottaa alaspäin. Tuollaista ei yleensä näe, mitä kovempaa (ammattimaisemmin) ajetaan. Se on varmaankin sinulle hyvä, mutta keskimääräisesti ajatellen vahvasti alaotteella ajaessa epämukava. Oletko kokeillut vaakataso asentoa, se tuo monille tuolla tangolla myös yläotteelta useampia vaihtoehtoja. Tämä on ainoastaan oma mielipiteeni ja todennäköisesti virheellinen sinulle.

Jos kääntäisit ohjaustankoa kuvan suunnassa vasemmalle, eli myötäpäivään, saisit tangon alaosaa n. 3 senttiä taaksepäin ja siten leppoisamman asennon alaotteelta ajaessa. Kuvan mittasuhteista nähtynä olet kurottavassa asennossa ja mahdollisesti epämukavassa asennossa alaotteella ajettaessa pidempiä siivuja. Otathan huomioon humalatilani kommentoinnissa!

----------


## Moska

> Kokeileppas tuohon vielä ISM Time Trial satulaa, niin ei paikat puudu. Itse hommasin maantiepyörääni sen ja nyt olen reilun paritonnia tämän vuoden aikana sillä ajanut ja ei ole enää paluuta perinteiseen satulaan, joita minulla on hyllyt väärällään. Olen suhtautunut ISM satuloihin vuosia naureskellen (yli 40 v pyöräilyä maantiepyörillä). Uhrasin kuukauden satulan ymmärtämiseen, jota se todellakin vaatii, koska "UCI Tail Trick". Pallit lepää matalimmassakin asennossa ilmassa ja istuinluut nautiskelee. Siemenjohdin kiittelee ja ajoasento vaatii vieläkin matalampaa ajoasentoa.
> 
> Näinkin vanhan liiton miehenä kiinnitin huomiota tuohon ohjaustangon "markettimaiseen" asentoon, joka tuntuu olevan trendikästä. Eli, tangon alaoasat sojottaa alaspäin. Tuollaista ei yleensä näe, mitä kovempaa (ammattimaisemmin) ajetaan. Se on varmaankin sinulle hyvä, mutta keskimääräisesti ajatellen vahvasti alaotteella ajaessa epämukava. Oletko kokeillut vaakataso asentoa, se tuo monille tuolla tangolla myös yläotteelta useampia vaihtoehtoja. Tämä on ainoastaan oma mielipiteeni ja todennäköisesti virheellinen sinulle.
> 
> Jos kääntäisit ohjaustankoa kuvan suunnassa vasemmalle, eli myötäpäivään, saisit tangon alaosaa n. 3 senttiä taaksepäin ja siten leppoisamman asennon alaotteelta ajaessa. Kuvan mittasuhteista nähtynä olet kurottavassa asennossa ja mahdollisesti epämukavassa asennossa alaotteella ajettaessa pidempiä siivuja. Otathan huomioon humalatilani kommentoinnissa!



Tangon asennosta: Ihtellä oli pari kautta käytössä fsa k-wing ja se ainakin piti säätää tangonpäät vaateriin ja kahvat tuli karhennusten ylälaitaan, melkeen pois karhennusten alueelta.

----------


## fiber

> Kokeileppas tuohon vielä ISM Time Trial satulaa, niin ei paikat puudu.




Jos semmoinen sattuu vastaan kävelemään, niin mikä ettei, mutta en erikseen lähde ostamaan. Mulla on hyllyssä pari Selle Italia SLR:ää odottamassa vuoroaan, jos jostain nykyisestä sattuu särkymään. Oma ahteri ei ole kovin kranttu, mutta SLR on tuntunut hyvältä sekä maantiepyörässä että krossarissa.





> Näinkin vanhan liiton miehenä kiinnitin huomiota tuohon ohjaustangon "markettimaiseen" asentoon, joka tuntuu olevan trendikästä. ... Kuvan mittasuhteista nähtynä olet kurottavassa asennossa ja mahdollisesti epämukavassa asennossa alaotteella ajettaessa pidempiä siivuja.




Kuvan tilanteessa olen juuri hakenut fillarin pajalta viikonlopuksi kotiin traineritestiin. Tangon asento vaihtui juuri niin kuin kuvasitkin. Tosin tuo on ihan eriskummallisen mallinen stonga (en muista mallia, mutta vanhasta Colnago CX Worldcupista), ja sille on poikkeuksellisen vaikea löytää oikeaa asentoa. Kummallinen muotoilu ylhäällä ja turhaa kulmikkuutta alaotteessa. En tuollaista laittaisi jollei olisi sattunut lojumaan vapaana. Ehkäpä siis vaihtuu vielä jossain saumassa.





> Otathan huomioon humalatilani kommentoinnissa!



Täällä on nautittu vain aamukahvista ja kaiken lisäksi pitää lomapäivän sijaan lähteä nyt töihin. Tasan ei käy onni täällä  :Hymy: 

EDIT, Moskalle: kahvoja siirsin minäkin ylöspäin (tietysti jo siksikin että tanko kääntyi lisää alas)

----------


## Köfte

^ Noiden American Classic-kiekkojen napojen sielunelämä kiinnostaa edelleenkin
nykyisillä $/€ ja €/laatu-suhteilla. Rouvan työmatkailua hyödynnellessä :Hymy: 

Päheän näköinen Cérvelo edelleenkin.

----------


## noniinno

^ Viimeiset 10v American Classic maastonavoilla menty. Muutaman kerran laakereita vaihdettu. Orkkis vapaarattaan runko käytössä. Kehät vaihdettu pari kertaa. Jos valittaa pitäisi, on kuulemma tiheämpi räikkä parempi.

----------


## JohannesP

Kannattaa nopeasti hankkia jos meinaa: *Wheel maker American Classic shuts down*

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Seuraava meitsin pyörä tulee olemaan BMC. Tykkään ulkonäöstä ja kahden viikon vuokra kokemuksella ajo-ominaisuudetkin on kohdallaan.



Kahden BMC:n omistajana vahva suositus tälle  :Hymy:  Löytyy crossari ja maastopyörä kyseiseltä merkiltä ja kummastakaan ei löydy oikein mitään pahaa sanottavaa. Maasturissa oli takaiskarin kanssa vähän ongelmia, mutta sekin hoitui cane creekin piikkiin takuuna fillariosassa toni&tonin kautta. Jos lompakko olisi kunnossa ja BMC:ltä löytyisi läskipyörä mallistosta, niin voisin kuvitella kaikkien viiden pyöräni olevan jossain vaiheessa heidän valmistamia, mutta taloustilanne vähän rajoittaa tällä hetkellä ja tuo läskipyörän puutos mallistosta.

----------


## huotah

> Vitus Substance V2



Hieno pyörä. Akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta kyselen, että oletko punninnut ja paljonko painaa?

----------


## jaakkoso

Ei oo näköjään talvi loppumassa

----------


## maalinni

Nyt kun tuota BMC:tä hehkutatte, niin muistakaa, että Jamikset on huippupyöriä

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Viimeiset 10v American Classic maastonavoilla menty. Muutaman kerran laakereita vaihdettu. Orkkis vapaarattaan runko käytössä. Kehät vaihdettu pari kertaa. Jos valittaa pitäisi, on kuulemma tiheämpi räikkä parempi.



Kiitos, maantiemallit vaikuttivat hypistellessä kelpoisilta. JohannesP ilmoitteli myös toiminnan lopettamisesta:
_"Kannattaa nopeasti hankkia jos meinaa: Wheel maker American Classic shuts down"
_Tämä selittänee sikäläisen kauppiaan hinnoittelun; epäluulo voitti halvan hinnan, nyt vähän nyppii...

----------


## snaappo

Tunturi https://i.imgur.com/gPUD1Ij.jpg

----------


## kauris

Jaakkoson appelsiini on hieno ja kuva varsinkin hieno!

----------


## hitlike

> Seuraava meitsin pyörä tulee olemaan BMC. Tykkään ulkonäöstä ja kahden viikon vuokra kokemuksella ajo-ominaisuudetkin on kohdallaan.



Itse taas ulkonäkö oli ainut syy mikä esti BMC:n muuten omaan tarkoitukseen täydellisen crossarin hankintaa, eli tuo BMC:n tavaramerkki eli takahaarukan kiinnitys vaakaputkea alemmas särähtää silmään todella pahasti.

Muutenkin tuo ympyröity alue on ihmeellinen hässäkkä jossa mitkään linjat ei kohtaa. Makuaisoista ei toki voi kiisteellä!

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## SvaR

Oijoijoi nätti Orange Juakolla.

----------


## kauris

2018 Canyon Spectral AL, johon uutena päivitetty Sramin Guide R jarrujen tilalle Shimano Zeen pysäyttimet, Rekon 2.6 takarenkaan tilalle DHR II 2.6, sisärenkaiden sijaan litkut, eteen kuraläppä ja polkimina kokeillaan Nukeproofin Horizon lukkoja, joissa kuitenkin myös iso flättikehikko ympärillä.

----------


## JaKon

Viner Strada Bianca



Ensipuraisun perusteella viineri maistuu varsin hyvältä.

----------


## fiber

^Näyttää kivalta ja monikäyttöiseltä

----------


## Köfte

> Tunturi https://i.imgur.com/gPUD1Ij.jpg



Hieno! Detaljeista lisäpisteitä, kuten myös väristä.
Ei tämä niin vakavaa touhua ole.

----------


## litku

2018 Epic Expert. Pienillä muutoksilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## raparipo

Tämän sain juuri kasattua.

----------


## Fab

Salsa El Mariachi 2015 Custom



Rojektiketjussa lisää tekstiä ja kuvia.

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Nuoruusvuosien tykki yhä tallella, naureskeltiin isän kanssa tänää että pitäs löytää punanen penkki ja vaikka sininen tai valkonen satulatolppa...

----------


## fiber

Fillari on valmis, kevät ei. 

Filla

----------


## kuovipolku

Onneksi tuota satulatolpan ja satulan yhteentörmäystä ei näe silloin kun kuski istuu satulassa! Ja nuo ovat takuulla sellaset vanteet joiden takia kannattaisi uhrata aikaa ja vaivaa ja tarvittaessa turvautua asetoniin tai johonkin muuhun vahvempaan aineeseen.

Tuosta ei luultavasti sen nähdessään ajattelisi muuta kuin että ajajan täytyy olla tyytyväinen pyöränsä ja sen ajettavuuteen, ei hän muuten sitä kauan katselisi! Ja se että ajaja on tyytyväinen pyöräänsä tekee itsessään pyörästä paremman näköisen myös katsojan silmissä.

----------


## fiber

Olipa musertava tuomio, varsinkin kun en tiedä fillarin ajettavuudesta vielä mitään  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos osaisin, niin varmaan poistaisinkin vanteista tarrat. Mutta kun en edes sitä osaa, niin ajetaan näillä.

----------


## Laroute

Nyt fiberin pitää laittaa arvostelijoille luu kurkkuun siten, että jatkossa satulatolppaa on mahdollisuus nähdä vain takaapäin ja silloinkin loittonevana pienen hetken.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikös tässä ketjussa moitita raskaamman päälle sitä mistä ei tykätä ja kehutaan taivaisiin sitä mikä sopii omiin makumieltymyksiin - ja kaikesta muusta, ihan nätistä tai tavallaan tyylikkäästäkin, ollaan visusti vaiti ettei tule vahingossa kehuttua?

----------


## JK-

> Jos osaisin, niin varmaan poistaisinkin vanteista tarrat. Mutta kun en edes sitä osaa, niin ajetaan näillä.



Hieno peli tuo on noinkin, pikku fiksillä vielä hienompi

Tarrat lähtee helpommin kun aluksi varovaisesti lämmittää vaikka kuumailmapuhaltimella

Tarrojen liima puhdistuu hyvin vaikka tuolla ProCleanilla 

https://eshop.wurth.fi/Puhdistusaine...aignName=SR001

On hellempi pinnoille, haihtuu hitaammin ja liuottaa liimaa paremmin kuin asetoni/tinneri/jarrukliineri jne, noin kympin pullo halpahalleissa

----------


## fiber

^Kiitos vinkistä, mut ei oo puhallinta eikä oo procleania, joten pitää ajaa sen verran kovaa etteivät decalit näy vauhdissa 8)

----------


## maalinni

> Eikös tässä ketjussa moitita raskaamman päälle sitä mistä ei tykätä ja kehutaan taivaisiin sitä mikä sopii omiin makumieltymyksiin - ja kaikesta muusta, ihan nätistä tai tavallaan tyylikkäästäkin, ollaan visusti vaiti ettei tule vahingossa kehuttua?



Aika harva täällä alentuu toisten pyöriä haukkumaan.

----------


## nikkesi

Tosi hieno cervelo tosi erilainen, eikä varmasti tule samanlaista vastaan mikä ainoastaan hyvä asia. Pyörällä ilmeisesti myös tarkoitus ajaa niin eihän satula ja vanteiden tekstit näy.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aika harva täällä alentuu toisten pyöriä haukkumaan.



Niin, siihen eivät kaikki pysty.

Ja se mikä on toisen lukemana silkkaa haukkumista voi toisen lukemana olla jotain aivan muuta.

PS Fiberistä ja hänen suhtautumisestaan tarrojen poistamiseen tulee tällaisen kulttuurihistorian amatöörin mieleen Väinö Tannerin muistelmissaan kertoma juttu Genovan konferenssista vuonna 1922. (Se on hauska tai sitten ei, riippuu miten sen ymmärtää tai näkeeko siinä tähän sopivaa pointtia tai ei.) Isäntämaan hallitus oli järjestänyt suuren vastaanoton johon pienen Suomenkin edustajat osallistuivat. Tanner huomasi kaikkien muiden pukeutuneen juhlallisesti frakkiin, mutta hänellä oli vain saketti joka oli jo hieman vanhanaikainenkin. Ernst Nevanlinna tarkasteli Tannerin pukua arvostellen ja sanoi sitten: "Jaa-a, jokainen skroppailee jollakin,"

----------


## CamoN

Toisaalta maailmasta löytyy myös niitä, jotka tuijottavat tyylipoliisin sähkötainnutinta silmästä silmään eivätkä ymmärrä riskejä.

Runkosettivaiheessa tuo 3T:n musta keula näytti vielä aivan väärältä, mutta mustavalkoisten putkiosien kanssa kokonaisuus jää edes sen verran tasapainoon mitä aika-ajorunkoon rakennettu maantiepyörä voi jäädä. Se häiritsee että nyt tuossa kokoonpanossa on vielä jotain järkeä. Jos tehdään erikoista niin tehdään sitten kerralla kunnolla. Jotain sellaista 60/90mm sekaprofiilista kiekkosettiä tuo kaipaisi.

----------


## fiber

Kunhan pääsen tien päälle, niin näen mihin tämä soveltuu. Voi olla sellaisiin tasaisiin jyystöihin omiaan. Jos ei, niin sitten voi vaihtaa stongan. Korkeaprofiiliset kiekot olisivat hienot, mutta ehkä lopulta vain kallis koriste kakkosfillarissa.

----------


## nikib

Hyvältähän Eskon P2 roadster näyttää. Tuota retrostongaa en vaan tajua, vie kahvat aivan hirveän eteen ja alas. Nykyaikainen compact tanko auttaisi paljon.

----------


## Marsusram

Shamuksen grääveli- Salsa vilahti maikkarin sään kelikuvassa, saa sen tännekin laittaa.. :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Idea oli siis tehdä fillari osista, joita sattui olemaan. Tanko on jäänyt Colnago Worldcup cx:stä, ja se on poikkeuksellisen muotoinen sekä päältä että alaotteen osalta. Sisällä trainerissa se on ollut ihan ok, mutta katsotaan josko ulkolenkit pakottavat vaihtamaan.

----------


## Köfte

> Hyvältähän Eskon P2 roadster näyttää. Tuota retrostongaa en vaan tajua, vie kahvat aivan hirveän eteen ja alas. Nykyaikainen compact tanko auttaisi paljon.



Retrostonga? IMO =

No, makuasia tietty. Stongan vaihtohan olikin jo optiona. Mielenkiintoinen projekti edelleenkin.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Maantiepyörään SRM:ien päivitys ja kaulaputken katkaisu, nyt toi alkas olla about valmis..  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Tarrat lähtee helpommin kun aluksi varovaisesti lämmittää vaikka kuumailmapuhaltimella
> 
> Tarrojen liima puhdistuu hyvin vaikka tuolla ProCleanilla 
> 
> https://eshop.wurth.fi/Puhdistusaine...aignName=SR001
> 
> On hellempi pinnoille, haihtuu hitaammin ja liuottaa liimaa paremmin kuin asetoni/tinneri/jarrukliineri jne, noin kympin pullo halpahalleissa



Sopiiko tuo myös varmasti kuitukehille? Jos tuolla koittaisi ensi kerralla liotella tuubiliimaa vanteista.

----------


## JK-

> Sopiiko tuo myös varmasti....



Ei varmasti, ei tietenkään, itse nuo kokeiltava "huomaamattomaan paikkaan" kuten kaikki valmistajat ilmoittaa

Itsellä toiminut hyvin kuitu, muovi ja maalipintojen kanssa kun varovaisesti käyttänyt: tosin tuubiliiman irroituksesta ei ole kokemusta

----------


## Shamus

> Shamuksen grääveli- Salsa vilahti maikkarin sään kelikuvassa, saa sen tännekin laittaa..



 :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

Tekisi mieli (kohta toteutan) postata tänne kaikkien näiden hienojen projektien (arki)peilikuvan. Pyörän jolla jyystetään talven aikana (kaikkine ghetto-päivityksineen) työmatkaa 3 - 4tkm/talvessa. Siinä on kontrastia (mutta oma projektinsa)  näille kaikille hienoille vermeille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sam1_

K-Apina sai pitempää keulaa (140mm), vaihteet ja plussaa allensa  

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Laitetaan välillä jotain pyöräilyyn liittyvää... Tämän hetken kalusto eli Punavilli ja Hyvinkään Sveits-Kross kaverikuvassa


Isompi kuva: https://image.ibb.co/jmDvgc/MG_3676.jpg

SwissCross on toiminut kohta kaksi vuotta erinomaisena yleispyöränä. Arkitoimivuuden varmistamiseksi hommasin SKS:n co2-adapteripumpun ja telineen, erittäin loistava hankinta. Suosittelen. Taktiikkana katastrofin sattuessa ensin koittaa elvyttää litkuja 20g co2-patruunalla ja jos ei onnistu, punpataan sisuri manuaalisesti. 


Isompi kuva: https://preview.ibb.co/mjGFgc/MG_3686.jpg

Voimansiirtopuolella ei ole varsinaisesti koitettu kikkailla, mutta tämän hetken systeeminä on jokseenkin eriskummallinen pikkulimpun paikalle asennettava Rotor 39t ovaali + Paulin ketjuohjuri + pitkähäkkinen Ultegra R8000 takavaihtaja + jonkun Ultegraa vastaavan (?) sähköfillariosasarjan 11-34 pakka. Kaikesta huolimatta toimiva työmatkalla ja omissa polkukrossailuissa, toki ei mihinkään maantiekisaan osallistuta näillä välityksillä. Nokonin vaijerit olivat ainut tapa saada kokopitkät kuoret tuohon runkoon, saa esittää 10 veikkausta kuinka viihtyisää noiden helmien kanssa voimistelu on. Oikea vastaus: ei ole viihtyisää. Grävdalit ovat osoittautuneet maineensa veroiseksi hankinnaksi! Ainakaan eilisten työmatkojen perusteella Grävelkingit saavat hetken vielä odottaa.


Isompi kuva: https://image.ibb.co/cVkQgc/MG_3696.jpg

Tulin viime talvipäivänseisausajon 250km jälkeen vakuuttuneeksi siitä, että 100mm stemmi on liian pitkä, ja hommasin tilalle alelaarilöytönä 90mm Ritcheyn C260:n. Se ei ehkä kannattanut vaikka kevyt olikin. Todella järkyttävä kapistus asentaa, naarmutti heti stongaa vaikka koitin varoa ja "väärään suuntaan" sojottavat pultinkannat tuottavat verisiä hikipisaroita otsalle heti jos pitää säätää. Kun stemmin on saanut paikalleen ja säätöihin, on kyllä varsin iloinen veijari. Lizard Skinsin 3,2mm teippi on omaan makuun liian paksua, jatkossa taas sitä ohuempaa.


Isompi kuva: https://image.ibb.co/hK1RnH/MG_3681.jpg

Kuten saattoi arvata, kun ensin lyhensi toisesta pyörästä, piti myös vastaavasti maasturin stemmiä lyhentää 80mm => 70mm. Päätin kokeilla Componentsista 90€:llä löytynyttä Ritcheyn C220 cuituista (!) stemmiä. En ole toistaiseksi joutunut katumaan. Plussalle asennettuna toistaiseksi, täytyy katsoa jos ainakin Korso 96km varten kääntäisi miinukselle.     


Isompi kuva: https://image.ibb.co/bYRnux/MG_3698.jpg

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Ihmekameli

Komea on Shamuksen Colnago, Laitisetkin alla. Ihan heti ei keksi mitä tekisin toisin, tai sitten toinen pulloteline lisää ��.
Mikä tuo ketju on? Itse olen palannut aina kokeilujen jälkeen takaisin Recordiin, vaihtaa aavistuksen nopeimmin ja äänettömin.

----------


## maalinni

> Komea on Shamuksen Colnago, Laitisetkin alla. Ihan heti ei keksi mitä tekisin toisin, tai toinen pulloteline lisää



Aika sanattomaksi tuo kyllä vetää, bikeborn kamaa.

----------


## frp

^^^Onkohan tuo se arkipyörä, jonka joku tuossa aiemmin uhkasi postata tänne?

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Kyseinen fillari ollut nyt noin kuukauden päivät omistuksessani. Edellisen kunnollisen maastofillarin olin myynyt muutama vuosi takaperin. Tuon virheen tekeminen jäikin kalvamaan, varsinkin kevään korvilla...

Pyöräilyä tullut harrastettua aktiivisesti sen +14 vuotta ja muutenkin fillaroinut niin kauan kun opin ilman apupyöriä menemään. Jos ei maastopyörä ole käytössä, niin pitkän matkan maisemapyöräilyä sitten miltein päivittäin.

Itse pyörään: Vuoden 2011 Kona Supreme Operator. Osat on edellisen omistajan jäljiltä ja jotain pieniä päivityspaloja olenkin jo tässä tilaillut. Ahkeasti olenkin pyöräillyt fillarin oston jälkeen, kuten puunannut sekä näpläillyt kyseistä maastotykkiä.

----------


## Gibsy

Jos lenkkiä ajat mäkipyörällä jossa on vielä mutarenkaat niin iso peukku tälle.

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Juu tulee myös lenkkiä ajeltua. Keskimääräiset matkat on ollut 10km - 15km/ päivä, siis oston jälkeen tällä fillarilla. Muutamat +30km lenkit myös heittänyt. Kesää kohden matkat varmasti pitenee huomattavasti.

Olen joskus myös kulkenut töihin kesät talvet täysijousto freeride/ alamäkipyörällä. Maalla asuessa työmatkaa kertyi rapiat 25km suuntaansa eli noin 50km päivässä  :Vink:  Siihen päälle sitten vielä huviajelut, kaupasssa käynnit jne, eli reilusti yli 1000km per kk kesäkausina.

----------


## KeijoM

Kunto ainakin kasvaa, kun tuolla vetää lenkkiä. Todellakin peukku tälle  :Hymy:

----------


## Human Traffic

Täältä tulee kanssa peukkua! Ne kerrat kun olen dh-pyörällä yrittänyt ajaa tasaisella tai loivaan ylämäkeen, niin aika äkkiä on tullut hypättyä satulan selästä pois. Sulla täytyy olla hyvä kunto! Ja vielä tuolla rengastuksella!

----------


## Leewi

> Täältä tulee kanssa peukkua! Ne kerrat kun olen dh-pyörällä yrittänyt ajaa tasaisella tai loivaan ylämäkeen, niin aika äkkiä on tullut hypättyä satulan selästä pois. Sulla täytyy olla hyvä kunto! Ja vielä tuolla rengastuksella!



Jos toi on ainoa pyörä, eikä paremmasta tiedä. Harkitusti samaa kuin joidenkin läskipyöräily hesan keskustassa, järjettömän kiehtovaa ja yli ymmärryksen.

----------


## Jar56

Kova hemmo.

----------


## N-K

Tuli päiviteltyä täpäriä rajumpaan kuosiin.
Cotic Rocket 2018.



Tällä mennään kuuhun asti.

----------


## JackOja

^hieno Cotic! Olikohan ainut täpäriä teräksestä tekevä kioski?

----------


## VitaliT

> ^hieno Cotic! Olikohan ainut täpäriä teräksestä tekevä kioski?



btr
shan
svarf
portus
starling
?

----------


## Plus

Kevään ekalle maantiesataselle lähdössä Boria ulkoiluttamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Rosco

^ Oi juma! Toad hieno!

----------


## JohannesP

Muuten täydellinen Festka, mutta satulatolpan muotoilu ottaa ikävästi silmään. Jos muistan oikein niin oliko tässä aikaisemminkin Bora one 35? Jos oli niin mikä sai päivittämään, sopiva hinta tai rengastyypin vaihto?

----------


## Plus

^ Voisi kyllä päivittää 3T:n Zero25-tolppaan ihan esteettisistä syistä. 3 vuotta sitten kun tuon kasasin, oli vaan tuo kirveellä veistetty malli. Kiekot on ollut aina samat ja tuubiversiot...

----------


## TERU

Eipä tuo ylimuotoiltu tolppa kiusaa mistään muusta suunnasta kuin juuri sivukuvasta. Ei tuon vaihtamiseen ole perusteita jos mitoitus sopii.

----------


## LJL

> Eipä tuo ylimuotoiltu tolppa kiusaa mistään muusta suunnasta kuin juuri sivukuvasta. Ei tuon vaihtamiseen ole perusteita jos mitoitus sopii.



Tuo 3T:n tolppa on todella mukava 31,6mm paksuisena, oli pari vuotta sellainen maasturissa.. Ulkonäkö ei ainakaan itseäni häirinnyt/-tse. Hyvän hinta/laatu/paino-suhteen tolppa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tänään pääsi avaamaan maantiekauden. Piti ajaa jalostamon lenkki kaikilla herkuilla, mutta tulikin ajettua vain hepoke-lenkki, kun unohdinpa sitten eilen ladata di2 akun ja tiputin boxintien alussa pienelle eturattaalle ketjun ja sinnehän se jäi. No huomenna on uusi päivä, uusi lenkki ja akku täynnä. Aika märkää vielä, kun on lumivalumia, joten tässä nyt kun vielä pari päivää ajelee, niin sunnuntaina on sitten pyykki ja pyörän pesu päivä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

OMS on hieno. Ei bling-bling vaan rehellisellä tavalla hieno. (Enkä sano tätä vain siksi ettei sitä vieläkään pysty näkemään vain yhtenä pyöränä muiden pyörien lailla.)

PS Jalostamon klassikkolenkki on muuten ajettavassa kunnossa - talven väistymisen suhteen, mutta kuopat ja railot eivät ole mihinkään kadonneet - mutta Svartbäckintiellä on varmasti yksi Sipoon (tai Porvoon puolellahan siellä ollaan) sitkeimmin jäänpeittämista tienpätkistä enkä menisi siitä takuuseen. Mutta eiköhän siitäkin pääse läpi, vaikka talvi siellä vielä asuisi.

----------


## Juniper

Kaluston päivitystä vähän pirteämpään(kirpeämpään)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Köfte

^ Pirteys on hyvästä, ei aina mustaa tai mattamustaa.
Päivän korvamatona "I am a King Bee, Baby" :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kaakku

Katsoin että orankimehupyörä mutta olikin trekki. Nätti. Pirteän värisiä pyöriä saisi olla enemmän.

----------


## Teemu H

> Nätti. Pirteän värisiä pyöriä saisi olla enemmän.



Kyllä, ja tuon kanssa kuski voi melkein pukeutua täysmustaan ninja-asuun, ja silti erottuu liikenteessä. Tietysti jos pukeutuu täyskeltaiseen huomioväriin, niin voi siitäkin tulla tyylipoliisilta jo pamppua.  :Vink:

----------


## lai

Principia Ellipce ja tällä mennään niin kauan kun runko katkeaa. Tuli päivitettyä kiekkosetti parempaan viimekesänä.

----------


## JK-

Monstercrossi alkais olla kovaa soratie- & polkuajoa vaille valmis

----------


## hitlike

^Hieno peli. Linkkiä satulaan?

----------


## JK-

> ^Hieno peli. Linkkiä satulaan?



Kiitos kehuista, satula kiinakuitua

----------


## MK79

Tässä mun Meridasta kuva aprillipäivän lenkiltä. Vielä ollu sirkkelin kapeat talvirenkaat kiinni

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Monstercrossi alkais olla kovaa soratie- & polkuajoa vaille valmis



Minkäs kokoinen eturatas tuossa on?

----------


## JK-

> Minkäs kokoinen eturatas tuossa on?



Edessä 38 ovaali, takana 11-36

----------


## msh

Pickenflick sai uutta ilmettä, 46 cm Salsa Cowchipper tanko, Salsan korkkitankonauhat, Rival 1X-vaihtaja, Absolute Black-ovaali 42T, Gravelking 700 x 43c tubeless, Sunrace halpispakka 11-42T. Nyt riittää välitykset, ja vaikka vähän sekasikiö voimansiirto kaikki toimii täsmällisesti. Kyllä nyt kelpaa nauttia keväästä...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Pickenflick




Sex on wheels! Voisin ottaa savut.

----------


## JK-

^^ Hieno!

Mikä keula?

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## msh

> ^^ Hieno!
> 
> Mikä keula?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Keula on ihan alkuperäinen Pickenflickin mukana tuleva. Joku kritisoinut liiankin jämäkäksi, mutta kelpaa mulle.

----------


## ratikka

Hienoja fillareita!

Omaan Oscariin laitoin hieman pirteämpää muotiväriä.

----------


## shitmonkey

Markkinointipuheet upposi. Hyppäsin sitten kerralla: sähkövaihteet, hiilikuitukiekot, tubelekset ja levyjarrut kaikki uusia maantiepyörässä minulle. Rungoksi valikoitui AG2R jämärunko markettimerkiltä ja "jotain vanhaakin" tuli seokseen eli kammet varastosta.

Jaa-a... kuvalinkki tipahtelee. Antaa olla  :Hymy: .

----------


## misopa

Tuli alkuvuodesta laitettua elämäni ensimmäinen maantiepyörä. Tällä viikolla on näillä leveysasteilla päässyt vihdoin ottamaan tyypit tiellä. 



Pyörä siis Cannondale SuperSix EVO Ultegra Di2 (melkoinen nimihirviö). Muutama muutos vakioon, eli Visionin tuubikiekot Vittorian Corsilla, FSA:n tanko ja Fizikin Antares R1 satula. Assioman polkimet hoitavat tehomittauksen.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tangon asennon (ja sitä myöten kahvojen asennon) joudut korjaamaan, muuten nätti. Miksi ne on noin huonosti?

----------


## misopa

> Miksi ne on noin huonosti?



En tiedä. Tanko on siinä olevan asteikon merkintöjen mukaan ”suorassa”, samoin kuin littananmallinen yläotteen kohta. Täytyy varmaan unohtaa nuo ja säätää uudelleen. Vaikka ei tuo ajaessa pahalta tuntunut, visuaalisesti tuo seikka haittaa minuakin.

----------


## kaakku

Asteikolla voi heittää vesilintua, johtuu keulakulmasta ja stemmin kulmasta että mihin ne tekstit tai viivat sojoittaa. Keskitykseen niitä viivoja lähinnä tarvitaan.. sellaset tangot joissa ei oo mitään merkintöjä on ihan pympystä.

----------


## Exluossa

Ensimmäiseksi varsin vakuuttava valinta

----------


## shitmonkey

Nonni. Uusi yritys. Viime yönä näin unta, että keskiö alkoi naksumaan. Onneksi heräsin.

----------


## shitmonkey

Kieltämättä melko maukas Cannondale... kyseistä tangon sijoittelua käyttää muuan Romain Bardet:

----------


## Teemu H

Jännä, Bardet'lla vaikuttaisi tosin kahva olevan ylempänä. 

Hieno Cannondale, mutta tietysti liian musta. Ensin näytti täysmustalta, mutta edestä löytyi aika paljon punaista. Laita ajaessa punaista vaatetta päälle.

----------


## misopa

Kiitoksia palautteista. Säädellään tankoa ja kahvoja vielä uusiksi...

Tällainen vaatetus on välillä päällä kun ajelen, niin ei lipsahda kokonaisuus liian mustaksi

----------


## thm

Canyon Spectral AL 6.0

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Huomenna pitäis ottaa ekat savut kesärenkailla. Mitäköhän tämmöinen vajaa 80kg kääpiö tarvii paineita 2.3" 27.5" kumiin ? Laitoin nyt 1.5bar/2bar. Tavoitteena pito kaikkea rullausta menettämättä.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Hieno pyörä! Tosin High Rollereilla kaikki rullaus on jo lähtökohtaisesti menetetty.

----------


## Kyrdis

https://i.imgur.com/14ZNOd8.jpg

Macho Kingi 1x11 setupilla ja hydraali jarruilla. Iham kiva vaikkei surly olekaan

----------


## eetu.sulo

Vaya ollut nyt viikon omistuksessa ja 170km ehtinyt sillä ajelemaan,nyt tosin etusormessa olevat 40+ tikkiä pakottavat pitämään ajotaukoa. Mielestäni erittäin mukava ajaa ja clariksen vaihteet osoittauivat pelättyä paremmiksi.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## hitlike

^Kyllähän nyky Sorat/Clarikset/Tiagrat on todellakin toimivia ja luotettavia. Osasarjahifistely on menettänyt vuosivuodelta merkitystään.

----------


## Sami konttila

kevät rytyytys reissulta. Kyllä lumimies kulkee ilman luntakin.

----------


## Sami konttila

Yllättävää etten saa kuvaa mukaan.

----------


## alteregoni

Commencal Meta V4 Ride Edition Black. Orkkis kiekot vaihtui Easton Heist 27 ja 24 rinkuloihin. Kotivaaka näytti painoksi 15kg ajokunnossa, ilman juomapulloa. Mukana siis varasisuri, multitool/pulloteline ja pumppu. Alle viidentoista menis varmaan vaihtamalla sisurit litkuihin. Valmistajan mukaan paino taisi olla n.14.8 kg.

----------


## JK-

Siinäpä Vitusti ajoa & pikku säätöjä vailla oleva 7,6kg kasa hiilikuitua läheltä ja kaukaa: ei lenkkivauhti ole kuin kuskista enää kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Pientä keularemonttia ja pakolliset testiajot.

Seuraavaksi pitääkin ottaa, katsastaa takarengas ja litkut uudelleen kuosiin. Sitten taas kelpaa

----------


## Plus

Krossari päivittyi uudempaan...

----------


## Ihmekameli

^ Asiallisen näköinen peli, Ambrosion kehät ja cantileverit! Mutta mutta,  asetonia ohjainkannattimeen+tankoon ja maalitussia kahvakumin taakse tankonauhan rakoon...

----------


## kauris

Ei auta kikkailla, tankonauhat vain kokonaan uusiksi kiertäen  :Vink: 
Tosin jos cc pyörällä ajaa kunnon cc-ajoa kelistä välittämättä niin kuin kainkuuluisi, ei pieni mustan häivähdys tankonauhan nurkasta paljoa kerää huomiota kurakerroksen alta. 
Hieno Colnago! 
Ehkä minäkin vielä joskus hankin taas uuden.

----------


## Gary oin'

Päivitetääs tännekin teräsgrinderin nykykuntoa. Kun kuluneet kahvakumit vielä vaihtaa niin on kaikki tip top. 

(zoomailijoille https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk_d0QRxFibCLYv_UTw )

----------


## maalinni

Tuota kelpaa tsuumailla

----------


## kmw

Ihavitu siisti Pacer. Kuis on, jos kiukulla runttaa niin fleksaako runko paljonkin?

----------


## Gary oin'

^En sanois niin, ei ainakaan anna liian tuntuvasti periksi. Mun makuun oikein mukava runtattava (eilen en tosin ollut vielä itse kovin nousukunnossa). Kiitos!

----------


## jcool

Kohti kesää Stahce 7:lla...

----------


## Monroe

Omaan käyttöön tuntuu ihan hyvältä peliltä. Aiempi täysjousto on myös Spark, mutta tässä uudessa versiossa loivempi keulakulma ja 120mm joustoa. Edelleen rinnakkaismallina on 100mm joustava vähän eri mitoituksella oleva versio, mutta olen tyytyväinen että valitsin tämän.

Muuten "vakio" mutta Quarqin kammet laitoin ja renkaat vaihdoin itselleni parempiin.

https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/p...icle=265236007

----------


## elasto

Todella eroottinen Scott.

----------


## plr

Musta Spark on aika hieno!

----------


## LJL

> Todella eroottinen Scott.



Erittäin erittäin eroottinen

----------


## IHD

Nopeen näköinen Spark ja ihanan kallis  :Vink:

----------


## Munarello

Joku nojannut turhan woimallisesti vaakaputken päälle kun on noin taittunut?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Raikku

Ja että miten kuitu kestää tuon muodon.

----------


## JackOja

Hiilikuitu on pirullisen vahvaa kamaa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tuo on mahottoman viehättävä runko. Niille jotka kulkee ranta-Rolexi kädessä, vitivalkoiset hampaat kiiltäen, voi katsoa vaikka tuolta: http://www.lightcarbon.com/full-suspension_c24
..mulla kun oli kauhea crush tuohon Scottiin pari kk sitten niin tuli kysyttyä tuolta hintaa, tais olla 625USD + reilu huntti rahtiin. Kiinnostus oli plussamalliin ja tiskin alta tuli pdf geo mallista jossa lyhyempi perä kuin mitä tuolla. 
No eipä ollut pokkaa tilata, saksalaista järkevää Stereota alle, mutta jäihän tuo vähän kaivelemaan ottamatta kantaa kuin järkevää, eettistä, edullista tai turvallista tuommoista branditöntä on hankkia. Mutta varsinkin mustana aivan hypnoottisen hieno tuo Scott on!

----------


## jaska

Monroe, oletko käyttänyt vaa'alla tuota Sparkkia? Mietin vastaavaa, mutta päädyin lopulta BMC Agonis One:een. Pitäis varmaan spämmätä tänne joku foto kans.

----------


## roadking

> Tuo on mahottoman viehättävä runko. Niille jotka kulkee ranta-Rolexi kädessä, vitivalkoiset hampaat kiiltäen, voi katsoa vaikka tuolta: http://www.lightcarbon.com/full-suspension_c24
> ..mulla kun oli kauhea crush tuohon Scottiin pari kk sitten niin tuli kysyttyä tuolta hintaa, tais olla 625USD + reilu huntti rahtiin. Kiinnostus oli plussamalliin ja tiskin alta tuli pdf geo mallista jossa lyhyempi perä kuin mitä tuolla. 
> No eipä ollut pokkaa tilata, saksalaista järkevää Stereota alle, mutta jäihän tuo vähän kaivelemaan ottamatta kantaa kuin järkevää, eettistä, edullista tai turvallista tuommoista branditöntä on hankkia. Mutta varsinkin mustana aivan hypnoottisen hieno tuo Scott on!



No kohtahan tota taitaa saada Suomesta brandattyna

----------


## CamoN

Hissitolpan kanssa 13,33kg, sinänsä XC-pyöräksi vähän painavahko mutta ominaisuuksiin nähden ei mikään karmea ankkuri. Jos välttämättä haluaisi, pierunkuorirenkailla saisi varmaan tiputettua alle 13 kilon.

----------


## stenu

Cyclo gravelikuosissa ja viime lauantain Brakeaway Spring Grind -varustuksessa #oldschoolisthebestschool

----------


## Kemizti

> Hissitolpan kanssa 13,33kg, sinänsä XC-pyöräksi vähän painavahko mutta ominaisuuksiin nähden ei mikään karmea ankkuri. Jos välttämättä haluaisi, pierunkuorirenkailla saisi varmaan tiputettua alle 13 kilon.



Tahallani lainasin kuvatkin, on hyvännäköinen paketti

----------


## kmw

> Cyclo gravelikuosissa ja viime lauantain Brakeaway Spring Grind -varustuksessa #oldschoolisthebestschool



Komppia @Kemizti

----------


## fiber

Tuunasin ajoasentoa hiukan ja vaihdoin kiekot, jotka ostin Cervéloa varten.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sittenkin hyvä ettet ruvennut asetonin kanssa lotraamaan, sillä nyt nuo American Classicit sopivat "dekaaleineen" kuin pilli pirtelöön! Ja on se Oltre saakelin nätti!

PS Myönnettäköön ettei se Cervélo niin hirveältä näyttänyt kun se kuski selässään vilahti maantiellä ohi :Cool:

----------


## fiber

Juu, tässä ne ovat kuin kotonaan. Mistähän saisi Cerveloon sopivat... Pitäisi ehkä vaihtaa yksityiselle sektorille töihin, että kertyisi paremmin pelimerkkejä.

----------


## Warlord

Fiber, mikä stonga tuossa on?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Samaa mieltä kuovin kanssa, että tuohon fiberin Oltreen nuo kiekot istuu nätisti.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Yhdyn muitten kehuihin Fiberin Bianchista. Pakko sanoa että se on siinä.

----------


## fiber

> Fiber, mikä stonga tuossa on?



Tanko ja stemmi ovat PRO Vibe 7S, tribaalikuvioinnilla  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Syksyllä Strgg kiinteytyi, pari vkoa sitten vapari ja nyt  2x9. En osaa päättää mikä olisi mulle paras, mutta laiskuuttani annan nyt olla näin.

----------


## kukavaa

keltainen teippi palannee tähän jossain vaiheessa. muuten on mustat putket uutta.

edit. ja kaupunki-/terassi-/puistopyörä on kokonaan uutta.

----------


## raparipo

Tämän kevään rakentelu tuotti tällaisen:







Kinesis Tripster AT, voimansiirto Ultegra R8000 (kammet 6800). Putkiosat ja pullotelineet Alpkit Love Mud sarjaa, tankonauhat ProLogo. 
Jarrut Juin Tech, mallia vaijerilla toimivat hydrauliset. Kiekot Mavic Crossmax SL Pro, renkaat WTB Byway. Paino ajokunnossa polkimineen 9.62kg.

----------


## Teemu H

Mahtava! Väriäkin on sen verran sopivasti, että hirvimiehet eivät heti ammu, jos syksyllä kaartaa metsätien kautta.

----------


## santei

> Tämän kevään rakentelu tuotti tällaisen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinesis Tripster AT, voimansiirto Ultegra R8000 (kammet 6800). Putkiosat ja pullotelineet Alpkit Love Mud sarjaa, tankonauhat ProLogo. 
> Jarrut Juin Tech, mallia vaijerilla toimivat hydrauliset. Kiekot Mavic Crossmax SL Pro, renkaat WTB Byway. Paino ajokunnossa polkimineen 9.62kg.



Hieno! Näyttää Bywayt sopivan hyvin. Kiekkojen keltainen pinna tuo kyllä kivan lisämausteen. Itellä perinteisemmällä 700c rengastuksella.

----------


## Väsä

Tämä se on oikein mainio kikotin.

----------


## rocksted

Klikaten isommaks

----------


## Kanuuna

^Komia on pyörä, mutta taas itseäni ihmetyttää, millä pyhällä voimalla se pysyy pystyssä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

^^hyvä, mutta jarruletkua on yhteensä vähintään puoli metriä liikaa.

----------


## 29er

> Tahallani lainasin kuvatkin, on hyvännäköinen paketti



Pitkästä aikaa poikkesin tähän ketjuun, ja tuo Pole sai taas aikaan pientä levottomuutta...
Tekis mieli palkita itseni tuommoisella. Pitäisi ostaa musta ettei vaimo huomaa että on taas uusi pyörä.

Tuo kuvan sininen on muuten niin siistissä kunnossa että se on varmaan kannettu tuonne metsään.

----------


## rocksted

> ^^hyvä, mutta jarruletkua on yhteensä vähintään puoli metriä liikaa.



Juujuu, löin toisen pyörän jarrut kiinni. Täytyy katsoa vaihdanko vai jääkö nämä, ainakin levyt vaihtunee pienempiin.

----------


## kauris

Perheen viidestä Islasta isoin siirtyi ensimmäiseltä käyttäjältä seuraavalle. Samalla vaihdettiin uudet oranssit polkimet, tupit ja vielä bonuksena venttiilinhatut. Ensimmäisen käyttäjän aikana oli jo vaihdettu alkuperäisten renkaiden tilalle maastokumit.

----------


## Tassu

^ Kaunis pyörä!!

Oma ei menny kaupaksi, joten se oli sitten SageREborn
Kasasin, ja ajoin tyytyväisenä.
En viittiny ostaa 25 mm gumeksia, joten ajetaan nuo 23mm loppuun, jotka tulee oleen laatuaan viimeiset meikäläisen tallissa.

----------


## Greycap

Vanha mutta vieläkin ihan käypäinen peli.

----------


## kmw

^^ pidän näkemästäni

----------


## PutkisetaOy



----------


## eSimonen

Sama kulkine, mutta paksummillla tuubikumeilla ja uusilla kiekoilla.

----------


## ///Jone

Radon by Joonas, on Flickr
Radon by Joonas, on Flickr

Radon by Joonas, on Flickr

----------


## kauris

Mielenkiintoiset kuvakulmat ja rajaukset. Kaiteet erityisesti näkyy hyvin ja tarkasti. Kivasti toki samaa väriä kuin pyörässä  :Hymy: 

Bmc on hieno ja keltakylkirenkaat sopii hyvin.

----------


## WetWillie

Colnago Dream Krono
Pyörä kasattuna, melkoisella varmuudella Miguel Angel Rubiano Shavez:n TT runko. Luulin ensin että kyseessä oli C50 mutta Colnago foorumeilta tuli sen verran asiantuntija tekstiä ko rungosta että epäillylle ei jäänyt sijaa.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Hieno pyörä!

Joo ainakin minulla olevan rakkaan Colnago esitteeni (ajalta, olikohan 2007, jolloin ostin ekan Colnagoni) mukaan C50 Crono oli rungoltaan hieman erinäköinen. Tosin tässä vihkosessa ei ole lainkaan Dream Cronoa.

----------


## WetWillie

> Hieno pyörä!
> 
> Joo ainakin minulla olevan rakkaan Colnago esitteeni (ajalta, olikohan 2007, jolloin ostin ekan Colnagoni) mukaan C50 Crono oli rungoltaan hieman erinäköinen. Tosin tässä vihkosessa ei ole lainkaan Dream Cronoa.



Pyörässäni on poikkeuksellisesti C50 chainstay joka on hiilikuitua.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

No jos vielä yhden viestin saa jatkaa offtopicia ainakin jossain määrin, niin mun esitteen Dream HP pyörässä on sun pyörässäkin oleva kuituinen chain stay, jossa halkio (runkokolmio muutoin siinä alumiinia). Samoin esitteeni C50 maantiepyörässä on kuituinen halkiomallinen chain stay. 
Tuossa C50 Chronossa taas ei tosiaan ole sitä. Toisaalta esitteen Dream HP pyörän satulaputki ei ole tuollainen paksu kuin sinulla ja takakolmion se viistoputki seat stay on myös liitoskohdastaan eri näköinen.

----------


## WetWillie

> No jos vielä yhden viestin saa jatkaa offtopicia ainakin jossain määrin, niin mun esitteen Dream HP pyörässä on sun pyörässäkin oleva kuituinen chain stay, jossa halkio (runkokolmio muutoin siinä alumiinia). Samoin esitteeni C50 maantiepyörässä on kuituinen halkiomallinen chain stay. 
> Tuossa C50 Chronossa taas ei tosiaan ole sitä. Toisaalta esitteen Dream HP pyörän satulaputki ei ole tuollainen paksu kuin sinulla ja takakolmion se viistoputki seat stay on myös liitoskohdastaan eri näköinen.



Aivan oikein, ovat kutsuneet tätä El Presidente rungoksi. Omintakeinen chain/seat stay, kutsutaan wisboneksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shamus

Hieno Colnago, mutta ei C50. C50 on aina täyskuitua. Samoin on Colnago Presidente, kokonaan kuitua. Colnago teki joillekin teameille malleja varsinki aika-ajoon joita ei ikinä ole tullut myyntiin. Tuo voi olla yksi niistä, jos vastaavaa ei kuvastoista löydy.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tai sitten tuo on kiinalaisten huono Golnaco-piraatti. Tarrat, naarmut sunmuut patinatkin läpsitty pajalla.

----------


## WetWillie

> Hieno Colnago, mutta ei C50. C50 on aina täyskuitua. Samoin on Colnago Presidente, kokonaan kuitua. Colnago teki joillekin teameille malleja varsinki aika-ajoon joita ei ikinä ole tullut myyntiin. Tuo voi olla yksi niistä, jos vastaavaa ei kuvastoista löydy.



Kuten otsikko sanoo, Dream Krono.
Stay on sama kuin C50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

> Kuten otsikko sanoo, Dream Krono.
> Stay on sama kuin C50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tuossahan noita on



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raikku

Nykyinen kaupunkimaasturi, parin kilsan duunimatkaa yms varten. R-Cyclesin Dacon-runko ysäriltä, 1x10 ja kalliimasta pyörästä pois jäänyttä rompetta.
Jotain toki joutunut ostamaankin.

----------


## shitmonkey

Meikältä tulee Giantille nyt täys kymppi. Colnagossakin on viehätyksensä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Norco kesäkuosissa. Keulapäivitys Reconista Rhythmiin nosti ajomukavuuden uudelle tasolle. Samoin vaihto lukkopolkimista flätteihin teki maastoajosta sujuvampaa ja hauskempaa.

----------


## MK79

> Norco kesäkuosissa. Keulapäivitys Reconista Rhythmiin nosti ajomukavuuden uudelle tasolle. Samoin vaihto lukkopolkimista flätteihin teki maastoajosta sujuvampaa ja hauskempaa.



Koppaa aina tuon sävyn punanen jostain syystä  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno pyörä!

----------


## kenkku

Tollaisella ajettu nyt kuukauden verran. Kyllä on taas hauskaa päästä metsään pitkästä aikaa...

----------


## Jenkka

Työmatkakulkinen halpis xls. Alla litkutetut sorakunkut. Takana 35 mm ja edessä 38 mm. Tolle crossmaxin maasturikiekolle oli kyllä tiukka nakki laittaa toi kumi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Vitus auringossa.

----------


## jhalmar

S-Works Tarmac disc SL6 56cm

Kiekot on väliaikaiset ja jää kakkoskiekoiksi. Kaulaputken lopullinen pituus on päättämättä.

----------


## zander

Mahtava Spessu! Tuohon vielä 5.6 Envet nii ei paremmasta väliä.

----------


## jhalmar

> Mahtava Spessu! Tuohon vielä 5.6 Envet nii ei paremmasta väliä.



Kiitos! Kävi vahvasti mielessä, mutta sain niin hyvän tarjouksen Roval CLX50:stä että pystyin vastustamaan Enven kutsua

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Piti ostaa joku halpa sinkula työmatkapyöräksi, mutta sitten vastaan tuli edukkaasti vähän käytetty Marin Gestalt 2, joten tällä mennään nyt. Lokarien aisat pitäisi vielä lyhentää. Onpa mukava ajella taas töihin ilman reppua, vaikka onhan noi laukut ihan hirveen näköisiä, mutta nyt mennään käytettävyys edellä.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Komia Spessu ja saa siihen jälkeenpäinkin Envet jos tulee katumapäälle.

----------


## klemola

Minkä kokoiset renkaat Spessussa on kuvissa? Ollaanko lähellä maksimikokoa?

----------


## jhalmar

^ Spessussa on 28mm Schwalbe Pro One tubelessina (paineet n. 4,5/4,9bar) ja mahtuu hienosti, mutta en kyllä mielellään isompaa laittaisi. Näkisin rajoittavaksi tekijäksi renkaan korkeuden, leveyden puolesta menis muhkumpikin. Vanteet on 20mm sisä / 24mm ulko eli ei nyt varsinaisesti optimit noin leveälle renkaalle aerodynaamikan kannalta.

edit. Piti oikein käydä mittaamassa ja etuhaarukkaan jää 5mm rako joka puolelle (ylös ehkä ihan vähän alle 5mm) ja takana on n. 4mm kaikilla reunoilla.

----------


## Kemizti

Evolink150 custom..

----------


## Sambolo

^Uuh nättiä on :Cool:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...48bc7d5a7d.jpg
> S-Works Tarmac disc SL6 56cm



Kyllä tällä esityksellä entisenkin spessumiehen sielu värähtää!

Kemistin Evonilkki on pieteetillä rakennettu  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Hybriidi sai uudet renkulat ja alkaa olla sitä mitä pitääkin  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Hybriidi sai uudet renkulat ja alkaa olla sitä mitä pitääkin



No sepäs tapahtui nopeasti, etkös sinä juuri muutama päivä sitten peräänkuuluttanut jotain tuollaisia. Tuubikiekot Vantaalta? Anyway, nyt alkaa kokonaisuus olla koherentti.  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

> No sepäs tapahtui nopeasti, etkös sinä juuri muutama päivä sitten peräänkuuluttanut jotain tuollaisia. Tuubikiekot Vantaalta? Anyway, nyt alkaa kokonaisuus olla koherentti.



Jep, juuri ne. Nyt on päivän orapihlaja-aidan savotta takana ja pääsee testilenkille.

----------


## Hösö

Tässäpä tämä meikän uusin kampe!  :Hymy: 





Täältä löytyy speksit ja lisää kuvia: https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/M...cat=Bike+Check


Kuvien oton jälkeen Next SL kammet vaihtui Next R mallisiin ja tanko tulee vaihtumaan vielä, nykyinen 20mm nousulla oleva Next R vaihtuu 35mm nousulla olevaan Next R:n. Sit pitäs enää vaan saada säätöihin...

----------


## maalinni

Onpa nätti moonraker, suorastaan ilmavan näköinen

----------


## Pas_2

Canan Caad Optimo 105 tuli taloon ja nyt vaan myyntiin Giant Tcx cyclo (pistä infoa, jos kiinnostusta)

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TemMeke

> Kyllästyin kantelemaan reppua, mikä ihanna vapaus. Hieman tiukat paikat tuli härpäkkeiden kanssa. Pullotelineen toiseen päähän joutu virittelemään tuollaisen korokkeen, että mahtu pulloineen iskarin alle. Topeak Ninja työkaluboksihan käyntyis kivasti tuonne telineen alle...jos siis olis tilaa. No meneehän se tuossakin kivasti ja kivuttomasti.



Vastailen vähän vanhaan, mut ei noista Ninjoista taida muuallakaan olla juttua? Kerrohan kokemuksia noista? Onko ollu mitään sanomista sen kyydissä pysymisestä? Onko sulla muita Ninjoja?

----------


## Teme80

Vanhasta harjoituskipurista kasvoi hieno fiilistelypyörä.

----------


## alteregoni

> Vastailen vähän vanhaan, mut ei noista Ninjoista taida muuallakaan olla juttua? Kerrohan kokemuksia noista? Onko ollu mitään sanomista sen kyydissä pysymisestä? Onko sulla muita Ninjoja?



Vähempi niistä on. Pinkbikessä on yksi. Ei ole muita kuin tuo, ja hyvähän se on ollut. Työkalu on laadukas. Ketjunkatkaisin osaan saa teippailtua ketjun pikalukonkin mukaan. Näppärä ykstyiskohta on työkalussa mukana tuleva rautalangan pätkä millä saa ketjun päät pysymään paikallaan ketjun kanssa nysvätessä. Se tosin multa hukkunut, kun se on vähän köpösesti työkalussa kiinni. Tuon työkalukotelo siis kääntyy tuosta "pysty" asentoonkin, mutta mulla ei ole rungossa tilaa, onneksi mahtui olemaan noin. Työkalukotelo on kyllä hyvin tiivistetty mitään kosteutta sinne ei ole mennyt. Ja pulloteline on...pulloteline, ei mitään ihmeellistä siinä. Eipä tuo tuosta mihinkään kyydistä pysty putoamaan kun on pulteilla kiinni. Työkalukotelo on jotenkin niittaamalla tuossa pullotelineessä kiinni.

----------


## LJL

> Näppärä ykstyiskohta on työkalussa mukana tuleva rautalangan pätkä millä saa ketjun päät pysymään paikallaan ketjun kanssa nysvätessä. Se tosin multa hukkunut, kun se on vähän köpösesti työkalussa kiinni.



Voi lehtokyrpien takatalvi. Tieto lisää tuskaa. Olen aina miettinyt mikä helkutin virka sillä rautalangalla on ja se on omasta Topeakin työkalusta tietysti hukkunut jonnekin sammaleeseen. Elämä tulee olemaan yhtä hanuria jos/kun joskus yrittää ketjua elvyttää ilman sitä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kemizti

> Voi lehtokyrpien takatalvi. Tieto lisää tuskaa. Olen aina miettinyt mikä helkutin virka sillä rautalangalla on ja se on omasta Topeakin työkalusta tietysti hukkunut jonnekin sammaleeseen. Elämä tulee olemaan yhtä hanuria jos/kun joskus yrittää ketjua elvyttää ilman sitä



ProTip, kaivelet varastolaatikosta katkenneen pinnan/pinnoja, työkalupakista sopivat pihdit ja vääntelet muutaman sellaisen koukun valmiiksi ja ripottelet niitä vähän joka paikkaan, niin tarpeen tullen sulla on sellainen varmasti väärässä paikassa

----------


## JackOja

^isosta paperiklemmarista saa myös hyvän.

----------


## LJL

^ & ^^ Totta på totta! Fak, sanoi Reino kun yritti ruotsiksi kiittää.

----------


## latuman

Itellä on parempi työkalu ketjun paikoillaan pitämiseen. Se aktivoidaan huutamalla voimakkaasti "tuu pitää tätä". 

Lähetetty minun CLT-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Piti ostaa joku halpa sinkula työmatkapyöräksi, mutta sitten vastaan tuli edukkaasti vähän käytetty Marin Gestalt 2, joten tällä mennään nyt. Lokarien aisat pitäisi vielä lyhentää. Onpa mukava ajella taas töihin ilman reppua, vaikka onhan noi laukut ihan hirveen näköisiä, mutta nyt mennään käytettävyys edellä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ja kovinkaan kauaa ei tuo Marin kerennyt omissa käsissä vanhentua, kun joutui jo vaihtokaupan uhriksi. Tilalle tuli Ridley X-Trail Carbon 2*11 105 ja shimanon hydrojarruilla. Nyt on kaikki 5 pyörää kuitua, tai no täpärin takakolmio on vielä alumiinia.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## maalinni

> Itellä on parempi työkalu ketjun paikoillaan pitämiseen. Se aktivoidaan huutamalla voimakkaasti "tuu pitää tätä". 
> 
> Lähetetty minun CLT-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei toimi läheskään aina, yleensä unohtuu kotiin. Sitäpaitsi se painaa ihan hitosti.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> ^ & ^^ Totta på totta! Fak, sanoi Reino kun yritti ruotsiksi kiittää.



Tosiharrastaja potkii kiekosta yhden CX Rayn poikki ja käyttää sitä ketjun ehjäämiseen

----------


## Kemizti

> Tosiharrastaja potkii kiekosta yhden CX Rayn poikki ja käyttää sitä ketjun ehjäämiseen



Nehän katkeilee potkimattakin.. 🤣

----------


## stumpe



----------


## Kugelschreiber

Mun rotko:



eli 2017 Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0, kokoa XL eli Hirvi. Muutoksia peruskokoonpanoon: Hope 20five, WTB Exposure 30 mm (noilla vanteilla ilman sisureita n. 33 mm - tilaa jäi taakse chainstayn kohdalle kohtaan 3-4 mm/puoli ja keulaan 5-6 mm jos jotakuta sattuu kiinnostamaan), 440 mm Ritchey Evomax, 155 mm Specialized Power. Tangossa vielä kiinni klickfix johon saa esim. ortliebin etulaukun tai jonku korin jos pitää kuljetella tavaroita tai käydä syssymmällä sienimetsällä  :Hymy: 

EDIT ohhoh tulipa iso kuva mut näkyypähän myös noi kauniit ruusut kunnolla

----------


## thunder



----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tallboy Alu XL. 29" kiekot vielä tulossa, plussat on lähinnä syksyksi/talveksi.

----------


## JiiPee

> Tallboy Alu XL. 29" kiekot vielä tulossa, plussat on lähinnä syksyksi/talveksi.



Hieno pyörä, oli hilkulla että ajaisin samanlaisella mutta kävi kuitenkin toisin. On varmasti ilo ajella.

----------


## kukavaa

Cicli Bstä jäljellä etukiekko ja -jarrulevy, vaihtajat, ohjainlaakeri, satulatolppa ja topcap.

----------


## Shamus

Kolmikko...

----------


## slow

Maastohöpsötin kesäkuosissa.

----------


## Keevo

Jaa projekti on (lähes valmis). Satula ja satulaputki ovat toistaiseksi lainassa ja tulevat vielä vaihtumaan. Sen jälkeen evo1 on valmis. Tästä rungosta en ikinä luovu, sen verran hieno se on. Kuvan kokoonpanossa paino noin 7.5kg.

Stemmi tuli otettua ehkä yhtä napsua liian pitkä. (Toim. huom. Jos et ole varma stemmin pituudesta, älä ammu summanmutikassa 80eur stemmillä vähän metsään..)

----------


## Jukka

> Mun rotko:
> 
> 
> 
> eli 2017 Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0, kokoa XL eli Hirvi. Muutoksia peruskokoonpanoon: Hope 20five, WTB Exposure 30 mm (noilla vanteilla ilman sisureita n. 33 mm - tilaa jäi taakse chainstayn kohdalle kohtaan 3-4 mm/puoli ja keulaan 5-6 mm jos jotakuta sattuu kiinnostamaan), 440 mm Ritchey Evomax, 155 mm Specialized Power. Tangossa vielä kiinni klickfix johon saa esim. ortliebin etulaukun tai jonku korin jos pitää kuljetella tavaroita tai käydä syssymmällä sienimetsällä 
> 
> EDIT ohhoh tulipa iso kuva mut näkyypähän myös noi kauniit ruusut kunnolla




Oletko ollut tyytyväinen noihin Hopen 20Five kiekkoihin? Itsellä samat mietinnässä, nyt vaan pähkäilen uskaltaisiko mennä itsekin noilla 24 pinnaisilla. Hopelta kyselin painorajoista ja vastaus oli, että heidän kiekoilla ei ole painorajoja käytössä.

----------


## tiaalto

Gravelitraktori sai uudet kiekot (DT X 1700) ja stongan (Ritchey Venturemax). Alkaa olemaan aika mallillaan.

----------


## tchegge_

Jokapaikan höylä maantieasennossa, tälle kesälle päivittyi tanko ja kiekot, opettelinpahan samalla kiekon rakentamisen.

Lähetetty minun Takapalkilla

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Oletko ollut tyytyväinen noihin Hopen 20Five kiekkoihin? Itsellä samat mietinnässä, nyt vaan pähkäilen uskaltaisiko mennä itsekin noilla 24 pinnaisilla. Hopelta kyselin painorajoista ja vastaus oli, että heidän kiekoilla ei ole painorajoja käytössä.



Kohtalaisen. Tosin: noissa vanteissa oli aika moiset hitsisaumat joista kysyin Hopelta ja sellaisia  ei olis pitänyt olla/tai niiden olis pitänyt olla hyvin pienet.

En sit kuitenkaan jaksanut lähteä reklamoimaan, vaan tein laiskan/kiireisen ratkaisun ja pikkusen viilasin saumoja - kysyin siitäkin hopelta eikä pitäis vaikuttaa kiekkojen integriteettiin.

Itellä painoa n. 75 kg eli oon aika kevytsarjalainen mut toisaalta mulla on paha tapa eksyä maantiepyörälläkin näreeseen - mut suorina noi on vielä pysyneet, eikä oo burppailleet juurakossa tai kanttareissa. Mut nois vanteis onkin kunnollinen bead lock toisin kuin esim joissain dt swissin ns tubeless vanteissa. Toki puhtaassa maantieajossa bead lockin puute ei varmaa haittais mut noh, kuten todettuu ni multa ei sellanen onnistu  :Sarkastinen: 

Sellanen vielä että noissa vanteissa on aika syvä keskiura eli teippaus kantsii suorittaa huolella - ite teippasin ekalla kerralla vähän sinnepäin ja vanteen pohjalle jäi ilmakuplia ja sieltähän se sit vuosi ja piti harjoitella teippausta uudestaan. Tosta keskiurajutusta löytyy internetistä muutakin keskustelua eli en oo ainoa jolla on ollut teippauksessa haasteita.

Summa summarum: voi suositella varauksin mut ostajan kannattaa kattoo et tuote on varmasti priimaa ja sit teippaus voi olla haastavaa (siis oletus että ilman sisureita noita käytetään).

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos vastauksesta. Itsellä valinta menisi varmaan tuohon 32 pinnaiseen malliin (painoa itsellä sen verran enemmän), mutta tuntuu olevan vähän hankala löytää tällä hetkellä hyvään hintaan mistään. Täytyy miettiä muitakin vaihtoehtoja, noiden Hopen etuina on käsittääkseni kestävyys (varsinkin suhteessa kehän painoon) ja napojen helppo huolettavuus.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^jos Hope kiinnostaa ni Hope Tech XC vois olla vaihtoehto, suunnilleen sama vanteen leveys (19,5 mm), ovat 32-pinnaisina samoissa painoissa ku 20fivet samalla pinnamäärällä (1775 g), tubelesointi onnistui aikoinaan hyvin ja niitä vois olla rabatissakin jossain. 

Mulla oli cyclossa sellaiset ja hyvin kestivät, joskin ajoin sit lopulta takakiekon klommolle. Nyt hätävarakiekkoina - eri adaptereilla menevät kuitenkin kolmeen tän talouden pyörään  :Hymy:

----------


## eki_boomer

Ei mitään uutta, mutta otimpa huvikseni kuvan.

----------


## kmw

^on se hieno, mut Pivot.

----------


## JackOja

Toi ruskeanvihreä. Yeti on jonkun muun...

----------


## Kurapyörä

^^^ ja viel ehjä!?

----------


## jamppu_

Alottelin pyöräharrastuksen liki 20v vuoden tauon jälkeen. Mukavalta tuntunut ja laitteet on kehittyneet valtavasti. Kuva kun kävin karhunpolkua hieman testaamassa. Tavoite tälle kesää ainakin kuvanotto paikalta Ruunaalle pyöräillä. Normaalisti Kajaanissa tulee pyörittyä. Lapaa pystyyn jos Trek ja kuski puhisee vastaan :Hymy:  Pyöränä Trek fuel EX 8

----------


## random5

Kisapyörä sai viime viikolla uudet kiakot. Pahoittelen jos kuva tursuaa reunojen yli.

----------


## Jukepa

Mason Bokeh Ti 650B kiekoilla ja 47 WTB ByWay kumeilla. Tulossa myös 700C kiekot maantiekäyttöön. Pari lenkkiä takana. Näyttää hyvältä ja tuntuu todella sitäkin paremmalta.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl52x5vkqw..._2808.jpg?dl=0

----------


## msh

Ai että, ihka oikea Bokeh, eipä ole ikinä tullut livenä vastaan! Iiiso peukku!

Sent from my FRD-L19 using Tapatalk

----------


## konkelo

> Mason Bokeh Ti 650B kiekoilla ja 47 WTB ByWay kumeilla. Tulossa myös 700C kiekot maantiekäyttöön. Pari lenkkiä takana. Näyttää hyvältä ja tuntuu todella sitäkin paremmalta.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl52x5vkqw..._2808.jpg?dl=0



NätTi! Onhan noi 650B+47 renkaat aika...jykevät mutta sopivat pyörän luonteeseen.

----------


## Dr.J

Levyjarrumaantiepyörän runko päivittyi:

----------


## kauris

Tulee mieleen stealth-hävittäjä. Varmasti nopea ja tehokas. 
Omaa silmää silti usein miellyttää enemmän hieman klassisemmat ilmestykset

----------


## kauris

> 



Edellinen überhieno maantiekulkineista oli tämä Shamuksen Colnaakkeli. Plussan Fetska on toki myös upea mutta viimeisin kuva siitä kolmen-neljän sivun takaa autoa vasten ei tehnyt pyörälle oikeutta.

----------


## VitaliT

onnistunut muutos 29ksi vaikka alun perin se on suunniteltu 27-27+ .
  on se nopea, sammalla ajoin sisään jarrut.
  ja pakkoliset kuvat 

  before 




  after



  uutta newmen  A30 sl kiekot yllättävän kevyet + kasetti, Konti TK2.4 jarrut.

----------


## Nixuu

Tuollainen Verkkokauppa.com:in halpa sähköläski. Jonkin aikaa mennään tällä, ja tulevaisuudessa voikin päivittää astetta tai paria kalliimpaan (laadukkaampaan) malliin.

----------


## saami

Kaverin läskiä kokeiltuani, päädyin hommaan 27.5+. Palvellut hyvin viimeiset ~500km ja oikein tyytyväinen pyörään.

----------


## juntikka

> Tuollainen Verkkokauppa.com:in halpa sähköläski. Jonkin aikaa mennään tällä, ja tulevaisuudessa voikin päivittää astetta tai paria kalliimpaan (laadukkaampaan) malliin.



Mistäs noi lokarit, vai olikos tossa valmiina?

----------


## Nixuu

Lokarit tilattu tuolta. https://classic-cycle.de/alle/488/fa...8-124-mm-breit

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tässä mun pyörät. Krossarina Kona Private Jake -16, pimpattuna Easton Heist -kiekoilla ja hissitolpalla. 
P6180237 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr

Maantiepyöränä BMC SLR02 (2016) 105-osilla ja Ritcheyn kiekoilla. 
P5220035 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr

----------


## Shamus

Yks läks, toinen tuli tilalle...

----------


## rocksted

> onnistunut muutos 29ksi vaikka alun perin se on suunniteltu 27-27+ .
>   on se nopea, sammalla ajoin sisään jarrut.
>   ja pakkoliset kuvat 
> 
>   before 
> 
> 
>   after
> 
> ...



Komee peli, ja paljon ajettavamman ja kevyemmän näköinen 29nä.

----------


## Tuomo72

Hieno BMC! Äijää ajaa 105:lla ja sitten panostaa kunnon kiekkoihin. Iso peukku !

----------


## eSimonen

Kaupunkikulkine

----------


## huotah

> Kaupunkikulkine



Nätti Herra, miltä vuodelta ja hommasitko kompliittina vai runkosettinä? Taidan käydä tulevana viikonloppuna liikkeessä paikan päällä ihastelemassa näitä...

----------


## huotah

> Maantiepyöränä BMC SLR02 (2016) 105-osilla ja Ritcheyn kiekoilla. 
> P5220035 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr



Hieno, edelleen yksi parhaita värejä mitä bmc on tyrkännyt ulos viime vuosina.

----------


## Laroute

^Hieno pyörä. Saa kuitenkin verenpaineeni nousemaan, kun pyörä nojaa yläputkellaan tolppaan.

----------


## Eeppa

Häh? Pitäiskö siinä olla pumpulia välissä? Vai semmoinen seisontajalka että pysyisi pystyssä itsekseen? Vai miten se pitäisi saada pysymään pystyssä?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Vai miten se pitäisi saada pysymään pystyssä?



Itse olen aina asetellut satulasta nojaamaan, jos pitää jotain tolppaa tai seinää vasten laittaa pyörä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tässä mun pyörät. Krossarina Kona Private Jake -16, pimpattuna Easton Heist -kiekoilla ja hissitolpalla. 
> P6180237 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr



o7 sotamies Jaska

----------


## Laroute

> Häh? Pitäiskö siinä olla pumpulia välissä? Vai semmoinen seisontajalka että pysyisi pystyssä itsekseen? Vai miten se pitäisi saada pysymään pystyssä?



Kyllähän pyörä pitää mielestäni tolppaa vasten laittaa satulasta nojaamaan. Tarpeen tullen vielä tolpan puoleinen poljin tolpan etupuolelle asentoon, joka "lukitsee" pyörän tolppaan satulan kanssa sivuliikkumiselta. Tosin olen valmis kuolemaan sen puolesta, että jokainen saa saa nojauttaa pyöräänsä just niin kuin haluaa. Olemmehan maailman tärkeimmän asian äärellä!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tulee rumempi kuva, kun nojaa satulaa vasten. En mä nyt muuten pyörääni nojaisi noin huterasti.

----------


## Jami2003

No jos mennään takaisin asiaan niin aivan törkeän hieno (jälleen kerran) toi BMC.

----------


## YocceT

Joutilaaksi jäänyt maantie-Bianchi sai flatbarin ja siitä tuli taajamakulkine. Ei tosin ole yhtään niin hieno kuin tuo BMC edellä.
(Polkimet on mitä on, pitää etsiä vielä sopivammat kun ehtii)

----------


## eekapa

Jatketaan Bianchi-linjaa. Päivittynyt Specialissima

----------


## Vertti83

> Yks läks, toinen tuli tilalle...



Komia!  

Mikä runko tuo mahtaa olla..?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Vähän aikaa jaksoin ajella dura-acen c24 kiekoilla, mutta ne vaihtui aika äkkiä mavicin kuituisiin, kun sattui tulemaan vastaan hyvällä hinnalla. Avokiekot, mutta ostin kun halvalla sain, niin antaa roadtubelessin vielä kehittyä vähän ja siirrytään vasta sitten niihin. 

Pienikin profiili tekee ihmeitä ulkonäölle.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

> Komia!  
> 
> Mikä runko tuo mahtaa olla..?



+1 eli hieno on, mutta mikä malli?

----------


## pätkä

Open?​......

----------


## hutikka

Komia sotalintu!

----------


## pätkä

> Komia sotalintu!



No niipäs onkin.

----------


## Shamus

> Komia sotalintu!



Juu, Salsa Warbird
Sen verran hyvin on tekstit runkoon piilotettu että itsekin piti niitä aluksi haeskella.

----------


## lai

Pesty pölyt Turnerista. Tänään koeajolle ja toivotaan että Nokialainen eturengas kestää. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tässä mun pyörät. Krossarina Kona Private Jake -16, pimpattuna Easton Heist -kiekoilla ja hissitolpalla. 
> P6180237 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr
> 
> Maantiepyöränä BMC SLR02 (2016) 105-osilla ja Ritcheyn kiekoilla. 
> P5220035 by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr



Joskus kuvat voivat kuvina sellaisia ettei pyöriä oikein tule katsottua ja tarkasteltua pyörinä eli ne näkee vain osana valokuvaa...

Koska budjetin yläraja tällä tasolla on harvoin absoluuttinen ja kun Ultegran ja 105:n hintaero ei loppujen lopuksi ole päätähuimauttavan suuri pyörän ja kiekkojen yhteishintaan suhteutettuna, niin valinnan on täytynyt sanella joko henkilökohtainen mieltymys 105:een tai BMC:n noudattama mallipolitiikka jossa tietynväristä runkoa ei taida saada kuin tietyllä sarjalla varustettuna (eikä pelkkä rungon hankinta ole järkevää tai edes mahdollista). Veikkaan jälkimmäistä.

Tykkään kaikilla tasoilla. Vaikkei BMC:ssä mitään todella säväyttävää, persoonallista tai historian siipien kahinaa korvissa kuulumaan saavaa olekaan. Eli vaikka sillä ei ole syytä mitään sielua olettaa olevankaan :Cool:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Levyjarrumaantiepyörän runko päivittyi:



Toivottavasti vanhalla rungolla on nyt uusi onnellinen omistaja! Vaikea kuvitella Dr.J:n pyöräarsenaalista löytyvän aukkoa jonka täyttämiseksi tarvittaisiin pyörä jonka runkona sille voisi kenties olla käyttöä - ja minunkin sisälläni asuu sellainen pieni bolsevikki joka sanoo että jossain vaiheessa käyttöpyöriä on tallissa tarpeeksi ja sen jälkeen kyseessä onkin enää vain "pelkkä kokoelma jonka yksilöillä voidaan silloin tällöin ajaakin" :Cool: 

Muuten tykkään tuommoisesta kulmikkaasta überkonemaisuudesta. Jollain tavalla. Tosin kiehtoo suunnattomasti ajatus mitlä sama kokonaisuus näyttäisi aivan toisenlaisen värisenä, vaikkapa nyt Tourin kunniaksi keltaisena. Entä jos se olisi maalattu tavanomaisemmin  (mutta tietenkin tyylikkäästi) kaksi- tai kolmiväriseksi?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Jatketaan Bianchi-linjaa. Päivittynyt Specialissima.



Silkka kateusko on johtanut siihen ettei tätä ole kommentoitu mitenkään? Vai mykistikö Specialissima kaikki?

Ilmestymisensä aikoihin Specialissima taisi jakaa tyyliniekkojen, italiaisten pyörien ystävien, perinteisten bianchistien ja puristien mielipiteitä monestakin syystä. Minulla ei ollut minkäänlaisia tunnesiteitä eikä syitä odottaa tai toivoa toisennäköistä juhlapyörää, joten lähinnä vain tykkäsin - vaikkei se mitenkään erityisemmin jäänyt mieleen tai muuttanut käsityksiä minkänäköinen huippumaantiepyörän pitäisi tai minkänäköinen se voisi olla.

Mitä päivittämistä tässä  Specialissimassa muuten oli?


Stemmi nyt on mikä on: joitakin vuosia sitten sitä olisi kuvannut hirvitykseksi, mutta nyt se on ihan tavanomaisen näköinen, vaikkei mikään kaunistus olekaan.

----------


## Rufus

Uusin tulokas. Rocky Mountain Instinct C70.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

> Joskus kuvat voivat kuvina sellaisia ettei pyöriä oikein tule katsottua ja tarkasteltua pyörinä eli ne näkee vain osana valokuvaa...
> 
> Koska budjetin yläraja tällä tasolla on harvoin absoluuttinen ja kun Ultegran ja 105:n hintaero ei loppujen lopuksi ole päätähuimauttavan suuri pyörän ja kiekkojen yhteishintaan suhteutettuna, niin valinnan on täytynyt sanella joko henkilökohtainen mieltymys 105:een tai BMC:n noudattama mallipolitiikka jossa tietynväristä runkoa ei taida saada kuin tietyllä sarjalla varustettuna (eikä pelkkä rungon hankinta ole järkevää tai edes mahdollista). Veikkaan jälkimmäistä.
> 
> Tykkään kaikilla tasoilla. Vaikkei BMC:ssä mitään todella säväyttävää, persoonallista tai historian siipien kahinaa korvissa kuulumaan saavaa olekaan. Eli vaikka sillä ei ole syytä mitään sielua olettaa olevankaan



Ei mitään noin ylevää. Oli hyvä diili, ja kauppias tarjosi lounaan. Tie munkkimiehen kukkaroon kulkee vatsan kautta. Ja satavitonen on ihan hyvä, mulla on toinenkin 105-pyörä... Sähköt ois toki eri juttu sit. 

Väristäkään en aluksi niin hirveästi innostunut, mutta täysmustilla pisteosilla ja noilla kiekoilla tosta tuli ihan nätti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Joo kyllä minäkin voisin ajatella "tyytyväni" 105-pyörään jos uutta pyörää olisin nyt ostamassa. Voisin jopa väittelyn vuoksi ruveta argumentoimaan että mekaaninen Ultegra on nyt se väliinputoaja, joka ei toisaalta tuo parempaa käytettävyyttä tai kestävyyttä, mutta toisaalta ei kestä vertailua sähkövaihteiden kanssa jos halutaan 105:sta parempaa.

Ajatus siitä että oli haettu nimenomaan tämä pyörä tai runko taisi tulla sen kommentin johdattamana jossa arvostettiin panostusta kalliimpiin kiekkoihin osasarjan kustannuksella.

Muuten olen siinä käsityksessä että väri tai yleensäkin muotoilu josta ei aluksi ole niin hirveästi innostunut (mutta jota ei nyt sentään aktiivisesti inhoa) on usein osoittautunut juuri siksi johon ei kovin äkkiä ole kyllästynyt ja johon loppujen lopuksi on ollut tyytyväisin.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tämmönen on sit vielä Nizzassa. Satavitosilla ja RS80-kiekoilla. 

Untitled by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr

----------


## Vortex1

Serious cedar Hypridi 
Ensimmäinen kunnon pyörä

----------


## Köfte

> Tämmönen on sit vielä Nizzassa. Satavitosilla ja RS80-kiekoilla. 
> 
> Untitled by Matti Ouvinen, on Flickr




Ei paha! Sijainista paljon lisäkateutta :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Plus

> Edellinen überhieno maantiekulkineista oli tämä Shamuksen Colnaakkeli. Plussan Fetska on toki myös upea mutta viimeisin kuva siitä kolmen-neljän sivun takaa autoa vasten ei tehnyt pyörälle oikeutta.



Kiitos kehuista. Festka on pajalla, mutta laitetaan kuva Colnaakkelista...

----------


## kauris

No kyllä tuokin kelpaa. Ja näköjään Festkan olin kirjoittanut väärin.
Jaa-a, kai minäkin vielä joskus Colnagon taas hankin. Hetken niitä oli kolme vuotta sitten kaksikin talossa. Vanhemman myin sitten pois ja sen jälkeen vaimo tuhosi uudemman yrittämällä mahduttaa sitä auton katolla parkkihalliin. Sen jälkeen on ajettu pari vuotta sinänsä hienolla ja täysin käypäsellä Cannondalella kun kesken kesää ei uutta Colnagoa olisi saanut alle.

----------


## Juniper

Emonda sai uudet kiekot:
Planet X:n kuitukiekot ja pienellä vapaarattaan työstöllä huoli 11-lehtisen pakan. Pyörä keveni 400 grammaa...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

Laitetaanpa tämä kalusto taas tänne näytille, kun ainakin jotain osia olen vaihtanut sitten viime kuvien.



YT Industries Jeffsy CF Pro 29 2016, 11,96kg.

Tämä on minun ykköspyörä maastokäyttöön, jolla on ajettu niin enduro-kisoja kuin xc-maratoonejakin. Ulkomaillakin käyty ajelemassa vuoria alas. Todella monipuolinen pyörä, joka sopii erittäin hyvin omaan ajotyyliini. Mielestäni loistava pyörä myös PK-seudun tyypillisille maastopoluille. Tolppa tekisi mieli vielä vaihtaa Foxin Transferiin, kun tuo uudempi Reverbikin on osoittautunut aika kehveliksi.



Canyon Exceed CF SLX 8.9 2016, 9,52kg.

Tälle pyörälle tulee itselläni kaikista eniten kilometrejä. Tämä on mulla työmatkapyöränä, gravel grinderinä ja lisäksi ajan tällä talvisin aika paljon polkuja, koska mulla on tähän toiset kiekot joissa ISP:t. Testissä nyt nuo Vittorian renkaat, aikaisemmin olen ajanut Svalpen Rocket Roneilla / Racing Ralpheilla. Tähän tekisi mieli kokeilla jotain ihan överisti miinuskulmalla olevaa stemmiä, jotta saisi ajoasennon vieläkin aerodynaamisemmaksi soratieajeluita varten.



White 3Fat Lite 2016, 15,40kg.

Tälle pyörälle on itselläni kaikista vähiten käyttöä, koska ajan tällä vain lumessa. Lumisina talvina käyn avaamassa lähipolkuja ja otan tuon 29er jäykkäperän alle heti kun polut taas kantavat. Säännöllisesti haaveilen jostain kevyemmästä läskipyörästä, mutta enpä tiedä tulisiko sillä silti ajettua sen enempää. Vähäisen käytön vuoksi en ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi päivittää.

----------


## kmw

> ....Pyörä keveni 400 grammaa...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hieno pyörä vielä kevenee ja hienonee jos selkä kestää ottaa spacerit pois stemmin alta.

Elaston kokoelmalle tankkerillinen peukalon kuvia.

----------


## Juniper

> Hieno pyörä vielä kevenee ja hienonee jos selkä kestää ottaa spacerit pois stemmin alta.
> 
> Elaston kokoelmalle tankkerillinen peukalon kuvia.



Avaruudettimet poistuvat jossain vaiheessa. Edellisessä pyörässä oli droppia aika paljon enemmän. Nyt on vaan niin mukavan leppoisa geometria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Elaston YT on kyllä sen näköinen, että polku maittaa varmasti. Ajaisin.

----------


## crcm

Mutta miksei Elaston Whitessä ole Nextin kampia?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## elasto

> Mutta miksei Elaston Whitessä ole Nextin kampia?



Ei kuulunut 599 euroa maksavan pyörän vakiovarusteluun, enkä muutenkaan ostaisi erikseen tuon hintaisia kampia, kun ovat vielä jokseenkin kehvelit. Canyonissa on jo toiset kyseiset kammet, kun ensimmäiset antautuivat. Aika paljonhan olen kaikkia varaosalaatikon ylijäämäosia tuohon Whiteen ripustanut, se on vähän niin kuin kaiken ylimääräisen roinan loppusijoituspaikka. Yksi ehjä Nextin kampi laatikon pohjalta löytyy, joten odotellaan että tarpeeksi monta Nextiä kyrvähtää, niin ehkä saan jäljelle jääneistä palasista kasattua yhden setin Whiteenkin.

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

Commencal Meta AM V4.2 BC Edition, oman maun mukaan rakennettu  :Cool:  https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/M...12/setup,37346

----------


## Gibsy

> Canyon Ultimate CF SL 9.0 uusilla vanteilla ja kumeilla. Vanteet: Prime rr-38 v2. Renkaat: Veloflex master



ok

----------


## YocceT

> Canyon Ultimate CF SL 9.0 uusilla vanteilla ja kumeilla. Vanteet: Prime rr-38 v2. Renkaat: Veloflex master



Pic, or it did not happen.

----------


## Raikku

Kuvaketju ilman kuvia? En edes...

----------


## alteregoni

> Commencal Meta AM V4.2 BC Edition, oman maun mukaan rakennettu  https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/M...12/setup,37346



Upea! Ja samalla erittäinkin järkevillä osilla kasattu. Otitko rungon Mtbcentren kautta, kun on Dvo:n jousituskin?

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

> Upea! Ja samalla erittäinkin järkevillä osilla kasattu. Otitko rungon Mtbcentren kautta, kun on Dvo:n jousituskin?



Kiitän! Kyllä, mtbcentren kautta tuli runko ja DVO:n jousitus.

----------


## aleksi_

Kertaheitolla väriä elämään. Entinen kokomusta cyclo sai väistyä alta pois ja toimia elinten luovuttajana Avaruuskanaan.  Säädöt vielä pitkin sitä itseään, mutta onpahan vihdoinkin kasassa.

----------


## jone1

Aleksi mistä oot hommannu ton eturattaan? Paljon siinä on piikkejä? Oisko mahista saada linkkiä tohon rattaaseen.
Mulla on tän vuoden mallin Canyon roadlite jossa uusi dura ace osasarja, kaksi eturatasta tommosessa pyörässä on ihan turhaa. 50 piikkistä tarttee tosi harvoin.
Joku 40-44 piikkinen olis varmaan ihan hyvä mulle.

----------


## aleksi_

> Aleksi mistä oot hommannu ton eturattaan? Paljon siinä on piikkejä? Oisko mahista saada linkkiä tohon rattaaseen.
> Mulla on tän vuoden mallin Canyon roadlite jossa uusi dura ace osasarja, kaksi eturatasta tommosessa pyörässä on ihan turhaa. 50 piikkistä tarttee tosi harvoin.
> Joku 40-44 piikkinen olis varmaan ihan hyvä mulle.



https://absoluteblack.cc/cx-oval-110...11s-chainring/

Linkin takaa löytyvä ratas pyörii edessä. Muistaakseni 40 hammasta.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

1981 vuosimallin Panasonic DX-2000

----------


## mkpaa

Taas kerran sama pyörä eri kujeissa. https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57698971854064
Linkistä löytyy lisää yksityiskohtia.
P7230009

----------


## kauris

Kävin katselemassa lisäkuvia ja yhdestä kuvasta, jossa on varaosia fillarin korjoukseen tuli mieleen kysäistä, että miksi sinulla on mukana vaaleat naisten pitsialushousut puolen litran minigrip-pussissa... Joku kannattaja heittänyt ne ohi ajaessasi  :Vink: 

https://flic.kr/p/KKfSzp

----------


## mkpaa

> Kävin katselemassa lisäkuvia ja yhdestä kuvasta, jossa on varaosia fillarin korjoukseen tuli mieleen kysäistä, että miksi sinulla on mukana vaaleat naisten pitsialushousut puolen litran minigrip-pussissa... Joku kannattaja heittänyt ne ohi ajaessasi 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/KKfSzp



Kyse lienee vanhoista lakanoista, jotka ovat ketjun puhdistamiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Salsa Fargo vm 2010 on edelleen mainio pyörä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kyse lienee vanhoista lakanoista, jotka ovat ketjun puhdistamiseen.



Siis ollu isoperseinen muija?!

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tällainen frankensteinin hirviö ollut käytössä pari vuotta. Pedal Forcen hiilikuiturunko on ihan hyvä, mulle kivan agressiivinen geometria. Ongelma onkin sitten osissa. On Dura-Ace, Ultegraa, 105:ttä ja jopa etuvaihtaja Campalta. Vähän saamattomuutta ollut yhtenäistäminen osissa, mutta kyllä mä oon tähän tottunut. Tällä mennään Velotour.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuommonen uudempi Kona kotiutui tänään, Explocif 27.5 -15. Pikku päivityksiä on listalla, mutta hetken menee vakiona. Kivan oloinen peli kyllä. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Legsa^

Tämmönen tuhannen palan pyörä.

Tapatalkilla Oukitelin Kiinaihmeellä.

----------


## kauris

Hieno oranssi Kona. Teräksisissä vanhan liiton (vaikka tuohan on verraten uusi) Konissa on kyllä sitä jotain.

----------


## maalinni

> Kävin katselemassa lisäkuvia ja yhdestä kuvasta, jossa on varaosia fillarin korjoukseen tuli mieleen kysäistä, että miksi sinulla on mukana vaaleat naisten pitsialushousut puolen litran minigrip-pussissa... Joku kannattaja heittänyt ne ohi ajaessasi 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/KKfSzp



Älä kysy, jos et oikeasti halua tietää.

----------


## mkpaa

> Älä kysy, jos et oikeasti halua tietää.



Vastaus taisi olla pienoinen pettymys noin hyvän veikkauksen jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Uusi runko, osat lähinnä romulaareista dyykattuja:

----------


## LJL

> Uusi runko, osat lähinnä romulaareista dyykattuja



Mahtava!! Mistäs tuollaisia romulaareja löytyy, voisin itsekin käydä alustavasti dyykkaamassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Tyylikäs kokoonpano!  Mäkin voisin noita Campan osia dyykata sieltä samasta laarista :Hymy: 





> Uusi runko, osat lähinnä romulaareista dyykattuja:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Antilla upean hieno, klassinen Look. Tankonauha taitaa vain kaivata vähän fiksausta?

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## fiber

> Uusi runko, osat lähinnä romulaareista dyykattuja



On sulla mahtavat romulaarit, kun niistä voi noin hyvän ja uuden näköistä dyykata  :Hymy: 
Eikä rungossakaan taida olla valittamista edes standardien osalta, vaikka onkin ranskalainen.

----------


## sak

Evolink tr 110



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## leshott

Täällä on jonkin verran tullut muiden hienoja fillareita ihailtua, joten laitetaan nyt kuva omastakin pusikkorynkyttimestä. Lähes kaikki osat on vaihdettu alkuperäisestä kokoonpanosta, joko hajoamisen tahi kevennyksen vuoksi. Guide R jarrut ja GripShift vaihteenvalitsin ovat sen verran hyvin toimineet, ettei ole tarvinnut niitä vielä vaihtaa. Laihdutuskuurin vuoksi Yetistä on reilu kilo kadonnut ja tällä hetkellä massaa on n. 10,25 kg.

----------


## Sambolo

Reilu kk sit vaihtu budjetti 26” tähän Norco Fluid plussaan.

----------


## Needleman

Tässä mun kulkupelit
Pinarello F8
Ridley X-trail
Pivot 429

----------


## Terho P

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GQtSgrYzYreToksA9
Fuel ex 8 ja Levo comp

----------


## kmw

> 



Hieno stillleben.

----------


## Kabu

Tässä aloittelijan setti. En tiedä kumpa lähtee ensin päivittelemään, todennäköisesti maantiepyörää

----------


## Kanuuna

Jopas on eksoottinen kulma maantievekottimen tangossa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Auer

Tuli hommattua uus maastopyörä - edellisestä uudesta onki jo kymmenen vuotta aikaa. 





Ja on sillä jo ajettuki, mutta toki piti putsata ennen kuvien ottoa. Erinomaisen hauska maastossa, varsinkin kun viime vuosina menty melkein pelkästään täysjäykällä kaksysillä.

----------


## jhalmar

Tarmac pääsi ”lopulliseen” kuosiinsa, kun sai alleen Roval CLX 50 kiekot. Paino kuvan mukaisessa kokoonpanossa 7,14kg. Renkaat tosin on Vittoria Corsa Speed TLR 25mm ja tullee vaihtumaan arkikäytössä Schwalbe Pro Oneen.

Ja tietysti tuo kaulaputki pitää vielä lyhentää

----------


## Subzero

Tuollaisella mennään maantiellä. Tosi mukava runko.

----------


## Gibsy

> Tuli hommattua uus maastopyörä - edellisestä uudesta onki jo kymmenen vuotta aikaa. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja on sillä jo ajettuki, mutta toki piti putsata ennen kuvien ottoa. Erinomaisen hauska maastossa, varsinkin kun viime vuosina menty melkein pelkästään täysjäykällä kaksysillä.



Vaimo ei päästäny sua liikenteeseen ilman, että laitat kilikellon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deuce79

Tämmönen täysjäykkä tuli koottua, runko on Scott premium 900  vuodelta 2015.

----------


## Mr.Auer

Gibsy: Kilikello on jokaisessa pyörässä, myös maantiepyörässä  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Soittokello on aika lailla must, jos asuu tai joutuu ajamaan taajamassa. Sitä tarvitsee jatkuvasti. Maantiepyörässä on tällainen Knog Oi. Kuva on netistä ladattu, ei oma.

----------


## kmw

> Gibsy: Kilikello on jokaisessa pyörässä, myös maantiepyörässä



Sama

----------


## 0802905

Sama.  Yritän soitella kelloa metsissäkin - välttääkseni irtokoirien kohtaamiset..

----------


## Teemu

Kona Private Jake 2016
Pientä päivitystä siellä täällä, oleellisimpana ehkä kiekot.

----------


## PatilZ

Scott Foil 10. Tässä kokoonpanossa 7.45kg. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pohje

Komee skotti!
Plussaa vannejarruista, nätimpi kuin levareilla

----------


## Teemu

Runkona 2017 Epic Carbon Comp.

----------


## LJL

> Scott Foil 10. Tässä kokoonpanossa 7.45kg.



Vautsi. Mitään en varsinaisesti maantiekonkeleista ymmärrä, mutta juuri tuontyypinen aerompi ja silti kevyt kokoonpano olisi kesäajan työmatkoille ja muille lenkeille loistava... Kuten avioeroissa, teen harkinta-aikapäätöksen  :Hymy:

----------


## Monroe

3T Exploro LTD flatmount XL 
Shimano di2 1x11 
Quarq 
Mavic XA Pro Carbon 27,5” 
Mavic Crossmax Pro Carbon 29”

Laskin että mulla on ollut noin kuuden vuoden aikana 17 erilaista pyörää, mutta tämä on kyllä kirkkaasti paras kaikista. Tai ainakin paras kevään jälkeen ostetuista!

----------


## Raikku

Onko ht-spessun haarukka rikki?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onko ht-spessun haarukka rikki?



Kuin niin?

----------


## Raikku

Enpä ole tuollaista häkkyrää nähnyt.

----------


## pturunen

> Enpä ole tuollaista häkkyrää nähnyt.



http://www.laufforks.com/



Monroen pyörä on jäätävän hieno. Iso peukalo.

----------


## LJL

> 3T Exploro LTD flatmount XL 
> Shimano di2 1x11 
> Quarq 
> Mavic XA Pro Carbon 27,5” 
> Mavic Crossmax Pro Carbon 29”



Nyt täytyy valitettavasti todeta että:



Näin siksi, että kyseessä jo toinen työmatkapyörän päivittämistä kiihoittava postaus lyhyen ajan sisällä. Xplörö voisi olla vielä aeromaantiepyörää enemmän mieleen... Se on eli ei ole hyväksyttävää. Se oli näköjään niin että deeiikakkoset toimii ristiin maasto-/maantiesarjoissa?? Enpä tuotakaan tiennyt kun mekaaniset eivät parittele.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Upeita pyöriä tällä sivulla.

Omasta cyclostani (eikun siis gräävel) on tulossa jonkinlainen postimyyntiteemapyörä. Postimyyntipyörään tuli nyt vielä postimyyntikiekot. Kulkeepa muuten upeasti näillä Huntin kiekoilla, vaikka hintaa kiekoilla ja renkailla ei montaa hunttia ollut.

----------


## Monroe

> ...Se oli näköjään niin että deeiikakkoset toimii ristiin maasto-/maantiesarjoissa?? Enpä tuotakaan tiennyt kun mekaaniset eivät parittele.



Joo pystyy laittamaan ristiin. Tuohon laitettiin XT-takavaihtaja Ultegran sijaan koska Ultegra pystyy käsittelemään ainoastaan 34t asti. Muuten Ultegran uusi RX olisi ollut ihan asiallinen, koska pitää aiempaa versiota paremmin ketjun tiukalla.

----------


## Garymies



----------


## pturunen

^Stanton Sherpa?

----------


## hakpas

Laitetaanpa omasta uusimmasta kulkineesta kuva. Eilen, paikkana Kemin Kuivanoro.
Nyt kehtaa alkaa arvostelemaan muiden otoksia :Vink:

----------


## tubelix



----------


## kauris

Tosi nätti väri tuo sininenkin Spectralissa. Punaisen lisäksi siis.
Se forest flare mikälie outo kuituväri pitäis nähdä livenä. Kuvissa minusta kauhea.

----------


## Garymies

> ^Stanton Sherpa?



Sehän se.

----------


## JouniJK

> Sehän se.



Paljonko Stanton painaa?

----------


## Garymies

> Paljonko Stanton painaa?



Tasan 12 kg pulloteline ja polkimet paikallaan. Renkaina 2,4 Mountain King ja 2,35 Ikon. Tuo 34 Fox siinä eniten painaa.

----------


## fiber

> (Cannari)



Ohoh, jopa Cannondale voi näyttää tyylikkäältä.
Nimim. Tyylittömän CaadX:n omistaja

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Kuva tai linkki kuvaan siitä tyylittömästä CaadX:stä olisi ollut kiva, sillä ei se ainakaan minun mieleeni erityisen tyylittömänä ole jäänyt.

Ja tähän vielä ne pakolliset huomautukset ja huvittuneen ivalliset kommentit siitä että muovikiekko pinnojen ja takanavan välissä, pinnaheijastimet ja venttiilinhatut ovat pyörässä vain koska Amerikassa on sellainen laki ja sellaiset lakimiehet ja valamiehistöt etteivät pyörävalmistajat ja -kauppiaat uskalla pyöriä ilman niitä myydä, Oikea fillaristi poistaa ne ensi tilassa eikä pidä niitä edes "ironisessa" tarkoituksessa tai osoittaakseen että hän on niin tyylikäs ettei hänen tarvitse noudattaa tyylisääntöjä.


PS Kaikilla edell' mainituilla on kieltämättä hyvätkin puolensa eli ne voivat toimia tietyssä tarkoituksessaan. Mutta eri asia voiko se koskaan olla tyylitajuisen fillaristin mielestä sen arvoista.

----------


## pturunen

En keksi yhtäkään syytä miksi pyörässä ei voisi venttiilinhattuja olla.

----------


## jakkok

^pthyi


The only right bike is that one you don't own

----------


## tubelix

> Ja tähän vielä ne pakolliset huomautukset ja huvittuneen ivalliset kommentit siitä että muovikiekko pinnojen ja takanavan välissä, pinnaheijastimet ja venttiilinhatut ovat pyörässä vain koska Amerikassa on sellainen laki ja sellaiset lakimiehet ja valamiehistöt etteivät pyörävalmistajat ja -kauppiaat uskalla pyöriä ilman niitä myydä, Oikea fillaristi poistaa ne ensi tilassa eikä pidä niitä edes "ironisessa" tarkoituksessa tai osoittaakseen että hän on niin tyylikäs ettei hänen tarvitse noudattaa tyylisääntöjä.
> 
> PS Kaikilla edell' mainituilla on kieltämättä hyvätkin puolensa eli ne voivat toimia tietyssä tarkoituksessaan. Mutta eri asia voiko se koskaan olla tyylitajuisen fillaristin mielestä sen arvoista.



Arvoista tai ei niin lain mukaan oltava jotakin. Pyrin noudattamaan lakia  :Hymy: . En ihan onnistu mutta lähellä kuitenkin. Pinnaheijastimet olivat toki jo valmiiksi kiinni. Itse lisäsin takaheijastimen. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetus kaksi- ja kolmipyöräisten ajoneuvojen sekä nelipyörien rakenteesta ja varusteista ja siellä 19 § - Heijastimet. https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2002/20021250

Edit: Olisikohan tämä se viimeisin versio. https://www.finlex.fi/data/normit/42...joneuvojen.pdf

----------


## Fat Boy

> En keksi yhtäkään syytä miksi pyörässä ei voisi venttiilinhattuja olla.



Kurarallin jäljiltä keksin erittäin hyvän syyn, miksi ne pitäisi olla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Arvoista tai ei niin lain mukaan oltava jotakin. Pyrin noudattamaan lakia . En ihan onnistu mutta lähellä kuitenkin. Pinnaheijastimet olivat toki jo valmiiksi kiinni. Itse lisäsin takaheijastimen. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetus kaksi- ja kolmipyöräisten ajoneuvojen sekä nelipyörien rakenteesta ja varusteista ja siellä 19 § - Heijastimet. https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2002/20021250



Ei kannata välittää noista. Kuovipolun kaltaiset oikeat ja tyylitajuiset fillaristit viisveisaa laista ja säännöistä. Meidän muiden kannattaa niitä sen sijaan noudattaa jo ihan oman turvallisuudenkin vuoksi. 

Tosin tuo asetus on jo vanhentunut ja ei voimassa, mutta eipä ajoneuvolaki anna fillarin heijastimien suhteen juurikaan enempää vapauksia.

----------


## pturunen

Tuo muovinen "suojarengas" kasetin takana on täysi turhake ja potentiaalisesti vaarallinen. Yleensä se halkeaa käytössä ja on sen jälkeen vaarassa kiilautua pinnojen väliin. Sama pätee tuon tyylisiin sivuheijastimiin - ainakin maaastoajossa. Tarvittaessa sivuheijastimen maasturiin voi laittaa helposti pinnan ympärille napsahtavalla heijastimella (blade-tyyppisiin pinnoihin ei välttämättä taivu).

Vähän veikkaan Kuovipolun ironian menneen ohi lukijoilta.

----------


## Arosusi

Ex työkaveriila oli tuollaiset isot pinnoihin kiinnitettävät heijastimet pappapyörässä. Ajeli sillä kerran mökillä kauppaan. Etupyörän heijastin irtosi osittain, meni poikittain ja osuessaan haarukkaan tyssäsi sen verran etupyörän liikettä että nurinhan siinä mentiin. 8 titaaniruuvia oikeeseen käsivarteen , 4 leikkausta , eikä senkään jälkeen käsivarsi ollut kunnossa.

----------


## VitaliT

mmmmm 3T drooling

 Päivitin oman kinakuidun oem jousituksen pikkasen parempaan, nyt taas kelpaa ajella.
  eilisestä sisään/säätö ajosta.

----------


## pturunen

> Ex työkaveriila oli tuollaiset isot pinnoihin kiinnitettävät heijastimet pappapyörässä. Ajeli sillä kerran mökillä kauppaan. Etupyörän heijastin irtosi osittain, meni poikittain ja osuessaan haarukkaan tyssäsi sen verran etupyörän liikettä että nurinhan siinä mentiin. 8 titaaniruuvia oikeeseen käsivarteen , 4 leikkausta , eikä senkään jälkeen käsivarsi ollut kunnossa.



Joo, ei paljon motivoi noudattamaan säädöksiä.

----------


## Plus

^ Monroen 3T on kyllä huikein pyörä vähään aikaan...

Työmatkaohjus päivittyi kiekkojen, jarrujen, putkiosien ja satulan osalta. Nyt se onkin käytännössä replica Team Europcarin muutaman vuoden takaisista Paris-Roubaix -pyöristä. Painoa 7.66kg...

----------


## persbrandt

> 3T Exploro LTD flatmount XL 
> Shimano di2 1x11



Puuuh. Kun kyllästyn kahden pyörän taktiikkaan (maantie ja jäykkäperä), siirryn tähän. Loistava.

----------


## Monroe

^ Joo jos tuollainen kiinnostaa niin voin suositella hyvin lämpimästi. Itse olin hyvin epävarma tästä ostoksesta kun hinta kuitenkin aika kova. Mutta nyt kun oon ajanut niin voi tsiisus miten hieno pyörä, runko on todella hyvä ja geometria ainakin minulle aivan loistava. Voi vaikuttaa vähän ylikehumiselta, mutta on tuo kyllä aivan uskomattoman hyvä kokonaisuus. Ja se on melko paljon sanottu minulta, sillä olen todella vaativa kaluston suhteen. 

Ja monikäyttöisyys...

----------


## Shamus

3T ja Prestige... iso peukku!

ja kuva jatkeeksi..

----------


## rocksted

Nukeproof Mega 290 Pro XL 14,75kg

----------


## Takamisakari

^^Upea Salsa!! Ja Colnago myös.

----------


## Jeesu

Mestarin poismenon takia pakko postata oma pyörä vielä kertaalleen tänne. Ciao Dario! 

Dario Pegoretti Duende CX

----------


## fiber

Palasin taas katsomaan ketjussa kehuttua 3T:n soratiepyörää. Edelleenkään en syty siitä - ja kuitenkin kiinnostaa vilkaista sitä vielä kerran  :Leveä hymy:  Ylimittainen ja kulmikas viistoputki, armeijanharmaus ja pulttaukset tekevät siitä jotenkin samalla tavalla räyhäkkään kuin maihinnousukengät. Voihan tuo olla luonnossa sulavamman näköinen kuin kuvissa. Siltikin kiinnostaisi kokeilla miltä se tuntuu ajossa. Tosin minulla on aika vähän sellaista 3T:n mainostamaa "Ride slow faster" tyyppistä ajoa. 

Yllä olevassa Pegoretissa on samalla tavalla oma selkeä esteettinen logiikkansa, mutta tietystikin ihan eri lähtökohdista suunniteltu ja erilainen lopputulos. Jos saisin näistä kahdesta valita, ottaisin Duenden.

----------


## Shamus

#häkkyräkeula

----------


## Dalmore

Rutsiin paistaa aina aurinko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pasipur

> Rutsiin paistaa aina aurinko. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Santarutseja on aina kiva nähdä 
Laitetaan tähän perään omasta rutsista kuva, edelliseltä lenkiltä.

----------


## hutikka

Komeita fillareita, iteltä löytyy tämmöinen


G][/IMG]

----------


## Kanuuna

^Huutaa violettia eturieskaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Canyon Exceed tuli laitettua XC-kurjuuttimeksi ja pikkuisen piti modailla itselle mieleiseksi

----------


## teehak

Laitetaas kuva omastakin Cruzista, vähän köpö kuva.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Oletetun sadepäivän hyödynnys ja harrastusvälineiden pesu. Eipä sitä vettä sitten tullutkaan taivaalta, mutta tulipahan nyt ainakin pestyä pyörät.

OMS Ultra Ultegra Di2

BMC CX01 Sram Force

BMC SF02 Trailcrew XT

----------


## kauris

Hienoja pyöriä yllä. Harmi kyllä taisi sitä sadepäivän kosteutta olla vähän kameran linssissäkin. 

Ohessa kuva jäykkäperästäni, kun vaihdoin siihen uuden satulan ja kullitetut ketjut.

----------


## Laroute

Hienot nuo KMC kultaiset ketjut. Kaihoisasti kaipailen Reginan kultaisia ketjuja, jotka olivat, vain ja ainoastaan parhaita, ilman kultaa tai kullattuna. Itse sorruin ajamaan kultaisilla aikoinaan.

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Taloon tuli uutta kalustoa. Valikoimaan lisäilty pitkään himoitsemani Specialized Demo.

Kyseessä itselleni ensimmäinen 27.5tuumainen maastopyörä ja mitään muuta en kykene sanomaan, kuin että tykkään ja paljon!

----------


## kauris

Upean näköinen kyllä! Itse olisin ehkä käyttänyt termiä alamäkipyörä enkä maastopyörä ja siitä syystä tuli mieleen esittää tarkentava kysymys, että oliko tuo ensimmäinen varsinainen alamäkipyöräkin vai onko sulla kuitenkin ollut 26 tuumaisilla renkailla niitä? Nythän viimeisimmissä dh-wordcup-kisoissakin on osa kärkikuskeisest siirtynyt jo 29 tuumaisiinkin.

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Oikeassahan olet termistön kanssa, sillä alamäkipyörähän tuo tarkalleenottaen on.

Kyseessä on järjestyksessä 6. dh- fillarini. Järjestään pyörät ovat olleet tätä kategoriaa viimeiset +12 vuotta. 

Aiemmat pyöräni ovat/ olivat juurikin 26 tuumaisilla renkailla. Ajonautinto parani huomattavasti isompaan tuumakokoon siirtyessä. Pyörän hallinta/ käsittely on entistä herkempää ja parilla polkaisulla pääsee kivoihin vauhteihin, paremman rullautuvuuden vuoksi. En usko että on paluuta entiseen.

Vielä jarrut vaihtoon ja useamman suven tuolla pärjääkin. Kovin vakuuttavaa ja hyvää jarrutustehoa, sekä laatua nuo Sram jarrut eivät tarjoa. Ainakaan muutaman vuoden takaiset mallit.

*Edit @ 1.9.2018: 
*
_Joo niinhän siinä kävi, ettei ollut mukava ajella Sram:n jarruilla, mitkä oli ostaessa Spessuun asennettuna. Etujarrun kahva jumitteli jotain omaansa (Ilmeisesti tyyppivika).

Otin toisesta pyörästä Hopen Tech 3 E4 jarrusetin ja pienellä säädöllä fiksasin Demoon kiinni. Nyt ajaminen hivelee aisteja, eikä aivokapasiteettia tarvitse uhrata siihen, että miettii jarrujen toimivuutta. 

Vastaavasti "jarruluovuttajaan" eli Konaan kiinnitin takaisin siitä irroittamani hiilikuitukahvalliset Avidin Xo:t. 


_

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hienoja pyöriä yllä. Harmi kyllä taisi sitä sadepäivän kosteutta olla vähän kameran linssissäkin.



Paskalla puhelimella ei saa hyviä kuvia  :Hymy:  Näyttää kyllä puhelimen näytöllä vielä ihan hyvältä, kun galleriasta katsoo noita kuvia, mutta nyt koneelta kun katsoo noita pixelimössöjä, niin onhan nuo aika karmivia. No mielummin laitan rahat edelleenkin pyöriin, kuin parempaan puhelimeen/kameraan  :Hymy:

----------


## ArtoR

Siinä ovat pyöräni yhdessä läjässä: Merida Scultura 5000, Ridley X-Fire, Cannondale Quick 3, Trek Farley 5.

(Ja ennen kuin joku (kuovi?...) älähtää, että maantiepyörässä on maastopolkimet, niin totean että niin on toistaiseksi. Hommaan maantiepolkimet ja -kengät, kunhan kerkiän, varmaan ensi kaudelle.)

----------


## kvahtera

> Rutsiin paistaa aina aurinko. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tunturijärvi? POLEskelin siihen laavulle yöksi tossa pari viikkoa sitten.

----------


## Sambolo

> Paskalla puhelimella ei saa hyviä kuvia  Näyttää kyllä puhelimen näytöllä vielä ihan hyvältä, kun galleriasta katsoo noita kuvia, mutta nyt koneelta kun katsoo noita pixelimössöjä, niin onhan nuo aika karmivia. No mielummin laitan rahat edelleenkin pyöriin, kuin parempaan puhelimeen/kameraan



Tuossa, kävin ottaa paremmalla kameralla kuvan  :Vink:  pixelimössöö se toki edelleen on  :Sarkastinen:  Parempi ois tullu jos alkuperäinen kuva ois ollu, mutta.. suosittelen lightroom mobiilisovellusta kaikille  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Siinä ovat pyöräni yhdessä läjässä: Merida Scultura 5000, Ridley X-Fire, Cannondale Quick 3, Trek Farley 5.
> 
> (Ja ennen kuin joku (kuovi?...) älähtää, että maantiepyörässä on maastopolkimet, niin totean että niin on toistaiseksi. Hommaan maantiepolkimet ja -kengät, kunhan kerkiän, varmaan ensi kaudelle.)



Mä älähdän vain yhdestä seikasta: on suoranaista pilkantekoa laittaa tähän ketjuun tuollainen kuva. Jos ei viitsi ottaa jotensakin kelvollista kuvaa  jokaisesta erikseen tai edes yhdestä, ei laita kuvaa ollenkaan!

Polkimet ovat minun mielestäni puhtaasti henkilökohtainen ratkaisu eikä tyylisääntökysymys. Kengät ovat sitten kokonaan toinen juttu eli maantiepyörällä ajetaan maantiekengillä tai ainakin kengillä jotka näyttävät maantiekengiltä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Paskalla puhelimella ei saa hyviä kuvia  Näyttää kyllä puhelimen näytöllä vielä ihan hyvältä, kun galleriasta katsoo noita kuvia, mutta nyt koneelta kun katsoo noita pixelimössöjä, niin onhan nuo aika karmivia. No mielummin laitan rahat edelleenkin pyöriin, kuin parempaan puhelimeen/kameraan



Veikkaisin, että tuon puhelimen kameran saa päivitettyä ihan uudelle tasolle näyttämällä linssille vähän mikrokuituliinaa. Eikä maksa mitään.

----------


## Kemizti

Pole Taival2.0 PepperRed M

----------


## pturunen

> 



Onpa hyvän näköinen tuo sitruuna! Ootko nostanut joustoa keulassa, kun näyttää yli 130mm:lta? Menitkö XXL-runkoon?

----------


## Sambolo

Ompa kyllä aivan sairaan hieno pole, pitää varmaa alkaa säästellä tuommoseen rahaa :No huh!:

----------


## Dalmore

> Onpa hyvän näköinen tuo sitruuna! Ootko nostanut joustoa keulassa, kun näyttää yli 130mm:lta? Menitkö XXL-runkoon?



Xl runko, 140mm keula ja Dpx2 iskari. Iskaripumppua läksin ostamaan ja nuo pyörässä kiinni läksin pois. Lapin reissulla nuo tuli kunnolla testattua ja en voisi olla tyytyväisempi. Keula pysyy maassa jykemmissäkin nousuissa ja laskut on tuolla yhdistelmällä yhtä juhlaa. Ja ennenkuin joku kysyy, nuo bagit on Wolftooth B-rad pump bag ja Roll-top bag. Joku aiemmin kysyi missä, niin Tunturijärvi.

----------


## Köfte

> Ompa kyllä aivan sairaan hieno pole, pitää varmaa alkaa säästellä tuommoseen rahaa



Väri on upea; silmä alkanee tottua tuohon pitkähköön geoon ja loivaan keulaan.
Tuo versio jo näyttää muutenkin ilmavalta.

----------


## Kemizti

Kiitos. Kauhea ankkuri siitä tuli, 13.05kg erittäin epävirallisella vaa'alla.. 🤪

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kiitos. Kauhea ankkuri siitä tuli, 13.05kg erittäin epävirallisella vaa'alla.. 🤪



Hieno peli se on painostaan huolimatta. Milläs spekseillä pyörä liikkuu ? Kiekot, voimalinja, jarrut yms ?

----------


## Kemizti

> Hieno peli se on painostaan huolimatta. Milläs spekseillä pyörä liikkuu ? Kiekot, voimalinja, jarrut yms ?



Noh, painokommenttini oli osin sarkasmia..

Runko siis terästä ja muuten about näin:
-Fox 34 factory kashima 150mm keula
-Roval traverse fattie SL Carbon kiekot
-Onza Canis 27,5x2.85" nakit
-XX1 pakka, X01 vaihtaja ja vipu, X1 carbon kammet
-77designz köli, Superstar Nano flätit
-Shimano XT M8000 jarrut, 180 levyillä
-RaceFace Next 35 carbon tanko, Ergon GE1 tupein, Atlas 50mm stemmi
-Spessu commandpost ja Nukeproof satula

----------


## ArtoR

> Mä älähdän vain yhdestä seikasta: on suoranaista pilkantekoa laittaa tähän ketjuun tuollainen kuva. Jos ei viitsi ottaa jotensakin kelvollista kuvaa  jokaisesta erikseen tai edes yhdestä, ei laita kuvaa ollenkaan!



Kiitos palautteesta. Eiköhän asia järjesty kohtuullisella aikataululla.

----------


## Reba

Nyt tarkkana sitten uusien kuvien kanssa, tämä on vakava asia😃

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jokainen erikseen yhdessä 

kuovinpolku® spec

----------


## TERU

Pientä toistoakin havaittavissa mutta kuuluvatko samaan laumaan?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pientä toistoakin havaittavissa mutta kuuluvatko samaan laumaan?



Itse osaan varmasti sanoa näkemistäni maastopyöristä vain sen onko kyseessä täysjousto tai jäykkäperä. Tiedän että on olemassa erilaisia pyöräkokoja 26-tuumaisesta 29-tuumaiseen ja eri levyisille renkaille tarkoitettuja pyöriä, mutta niistä en pystyisi sanomaan muuta kuin että toinen on isompi kuin toinen tai toisessa on leveämmät renkaat kuin toisessa. Mutta senkin vuoksi kiinnostaisi tietää missä määrin kuvan neljällä pyörällä on eroja ja missä määrin niiden käyttötarkoituksessa löytyy päällekkäisyyttä.

Maantiepyörä näyttää kuvassa jotenkin kutistuneelta, kai pelkkää sivuasemaan joutumistaan häveten. Muuten en osaa olla ajattelematta että tuossa ne ovat ne hienot hiilikuitukiekot jotka Juha Jokila osasi napata pilkkahintaan. Veistä voisikin nyt kääntää haavassa kertomalla miten halvat ne olivatkaan...

PS Jostain syystä minua puhuttelee esteettisesti parhaiten Ritchey - joka kuitenkin lienee pyöränä vaatimattomin tai vähiten high-end?

----------


## latekomppi

Siellähän se tämänhetkinen suosikkinikin on: Ritchey Commando :Cool:

----------


## eki_boomer

Tällänen Salsa tuli kasattua.

Mukluk 2016 Alu L
Bearpaw carbon fork
Pivot ohjainlaakeri
Pivot Phoenix Carbon tanko
Salsa Gripit
AVID XO Trail Polished jarrut
SRAM XO1 11 Voimansiirto
RF Aeffect Kammet
Wolftooth Components 30T ovaali
Wheels Manufacturing Keskiö
Shimano XD polkimet
Easton Tolppa
Ergon Satula
Mcarbon 65mm Kuitukehät
I9 Navat
Jumbo Jim Renkaat

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pientä toistoakin havaittavissa mutta kuuluvatko samaan laumaan?



Jos mun laumaa tarkoitat, niin onhan nää kaikki nähty moneen kertaan. Siksi en laumakuvaa tänne ollut laittanut, vaikka otin sen jo keväällä. Huvitti vaan tuo kuovin määritelmä erikseen yhdessä, että tämähän sellaiseksi käynee.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> PS Jostain syystä minua puhuttelee esteettisesti parhaiten Ritchey - joka kuitenkin lienee pyöränä vaatimattomin tai vähiten high-end?



Ritcheyllä ja Pivotilla ajellu vuorotellen. Muilla vaan yksittäisiä kertoja. Ei oo turhia raskinu poiskaan myydä.

----------


## macci

eilisen siivouksen ohessa napattu ryhmäkuva


kuvan renkaista kolmessa on sisäkumi

----------


## Jsavilaa

Lisää ryhmäkuvia (hieman vanha tosin ja rivistä puuttuu "muutama") ... Vasemmalta; Lava Dome - 91/92, Kula -94, Munimula -96, AA -97, U'I -97 ja Kula -97.


Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> eilisen siivouksen ohessa napattu ryhmäkuva
> 
> 
> kuvan renkaista kolmessa on sisäkumi



Odottelen tuota Salsan läskiä fillaritorille sopivaan hintaan  :Vink:  Eihän kukaan voi tarvita kolmea läskiä ?

----------


## Väsä

Kiulu

----------


## k2x80w

29” tuli taloon.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

Että mä fiilistelen noit skinwall kumeja :Cool:  tahtoo myös  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Tuunasin taas hieman lisää tyttären fillaria. Nyt oranssit täyspitkät vaijerinkuoret. 
Nippusiteet vaihdan vielä joku päivä punaisiin.

----------


## Tassu

^Aijai, on kertakaikkiaan nätti fillari!!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ajattelin tarttua hetkeksi tähän.





> kiinnostaisi tietää missä määrin kuvan neljällä pyörällä on eroja ja missä määrin niiden käyttötarkoituksessa löytyy päällekkäisyyttä.
> 
> Maantiepyörä näyttää kuvassa jotenkin kutistuneelta, kai pelkkää sivuasemaan joutumistaan häveten.



Kyseiset maastopyörät poikkeavat toisistaan vähän samaan tyyliin kuin maantiepyörä eroaa tempopyörästä ja cx-pyörästä.

- Ritchey jäykkäperäisenä kapearenkaisena soveltuu parhaimmin tasaisten polkujen nopealle xc-lenkille. Jos tuossa on vielä teräsrunko, niin se tuo jäykkätarakka-teemaan vielä "steel is real" - tematiikkaa, joka itsessään puoltaa jo pyörän omistamista, saati sillä ajamista. Joustamattomana menee vaikka seikkailupyörästä.
- Santa Cruz lyhytjalkaisena täysjoustona "on hyvä kaikenlaisessa sekalaisessa polkutykittelyssä" (Fillari-lehden suosikkilause täpäreistä), erittäin nopea sellaisissa xc-ajoissa joissa alla on jotain muutakin kuin tietä ja pururataa. Ei tästä ole montaa vuotta kun tällaisilla ajettiin ihan enduroakin. Cruz on kuin skalpelli jota ajetaan kovaa vauhtia kirurgin tarkkuudella reisilihaksia ylämäkiin säästäen.
- Pivot on täysjousto-enduropyörä (jos tiirasin mallin oikein). Menee hulvattomasti alamäkeen, mutta ylämäessä aletaan jo jäämään edellisistä pyöristä, vaikka pitää sanoa että tämä yksilö on varmasti yksi parhaimmin kiipeävistä pitkäjoustoisista pyöristä. Ohjastetaan päällikön ottein, tällaista vasaraa voi ajaa läpi mistä vaan. EDIT: kyseessä on Pivot Switchblade. 
- 9:zero:7(?) - fatbike menee parhaiten siellä missä edellämainittuja ei voi enää ajaa: upottavalla polulla, suolla, vesikurapaskalenkillä. Sietää kaikkein eniten luonnon elementtejä, koska liikkuvia osiakin on vähiten (edit: Ritchey samassa kategoriassa). Saa kuormattua aivan sikana, jolloin teräsperseen useamman yön reissukin metsässä luonnistuu.

Luonnehtia voi toisellakin tavalla:
- Ritchey hymyilyttää eniten ajaessa
- 9:Zero:7 hymyilyttää silloin kun kapearenkaiset jäävät selän taakse tunkkaamaan ja/tai kiertelemään lätäköitä
- Santa Cruz hymyilyttää ylämäessä (v***u mää kuolen)
- Pivot hymyilyttää mäen alla (v***u onneksi mä en kuollut  :Leveä hymy:  )

Joo, kaikilla voi ajaa maastossa, ja kaikki toimivat "The One Bikenä" niin halutessa, mutta annetaan kaikkien kukkien kukkia.

Mitä maantiepyörään tulee, niin liekö kyseessä linssin vääristymä, jolloin kuvan reunoilla olevat fillarit hieman leviävät.

----------


## Kemizti

Onneks ei oo noin montaa pyörää, nii valinta on paljo helpompi.. on vaa täysjoustoplussa, jäykkäperäplussa ja täysjäykkä läski..

----------


## Villu

Tällä mennään, vaikka Wiggle pilasi koko setin lähettämällä väärän värisen satulan.

----------


## ArtoR

Polkupyöräni:

Cyclocross-pyörä Ridley X-Fire. Tällä olen nyt ajanut 37000 km ympärivuotista työmatka-ajoa säässä kuin säässä sekä vapaa-ajan lenkkejä:


Viimeisin hankinta, Merida Scultura 5000. Tällä ajanut vasta parikymmentä kilometriä tuntumaa ja mm. satulan oikeaa paikkaa hakien:


Trek Farley 5, lähinnä talven työmatka-ajoihin. Ajettu 3400 km. Kuten näkyy, tänä kesänä ei ole tullut tällä ajettua, nastarenkaat edelleen päällä:


Sitten on vielä fitness-hybridi Cannondate Quick 3:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tällä mennään, vaikka Wiggle pilasi koko setin lähettämällä väärän värisen satulan.



Mikä olisi ollut mielestäsi oikea väri? Eihän tuossa ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin musta - ellei samalla vaihda tankonauhan väriä!'

Eikä mustalle silloinkaan ole muuta hyväksyttävää vaihtoehtoa kuin valkoinen.


PS Mulla on punainen tankonauha ja pääväriltään valkoinen ja koristeraidoiltaan punainen ja musta satula. Pyörän runko on musta, kirjaimet valkoisia ja koristeraidat punaisia. Ei saa ihan täysiä tyylipisteitä eikä välttämättä kelpaa puristeille, mutta itse tykkään. Ja tosikoille tiedoksi; sama pätee tietenkin Villun Cannondalen tai minkä tahansa pyörän kohdalla.

PPS Mutta tyylisäännöt on silti syytä tuntea ja niiden taustaan ja perusteisiin tutustua. Muuten voi mennä liian pahasti metsään! On tärkeä tietää milloin rikkoo sääntöä ja ymmärtää missä rajoissa sääntöjä voi rikkoa!

----------


## kuovipolku

> Cyclocross-pyörä Ridley X-Fire. Tällä olen nyt ajanut 37000 km ympärivuotista työmatka-ajoa säässä kuin säässä sekä vapaa-ajan lenkkejä:
> 
> 
> Viimeisin hankinta, Merida Scultura 5000. Tällä ajanut vasta parikymmentä kilometriä tuntumaa ja mm. satulan oikeaa paikkaa hakien:



Ridley on pyörämerkki johon en ole oikein saanut makua, Eli en muista koskaan nähneeni ainuttakaan Ridleyn mallia joka olisi jollain lailla säväyttänyt, Oikeastaan päin vastoin eli yhdestäkään, huippumallit mukaanlukien, ei ole jäänyt kunnollista mielikuvaa. Mutta sehän on yksinomaan minun ongelmani - enkä sentään mene väittämään että pyörät ovat ajettavina luonteettomia tai tylsiä tai että Ridley ajopelinä kertoo omistajastaan juuri samaa :Cool: 

Merida ei ole hassumpi, mutta ohjaustanko selvästi hakee sekin vielä oikeaa asentoa. Jos ajattelee että X-Firen satula on malliltaan hyväksi havaittu, niin olisi ehkä hieman yllättävääkin jos Sculturan minusta aivan erityyppinen satula osoittautuisi pitemmän päälle yhtä hyväksi tai edes'toimivaksi. Mutta voin olla ihan väärässä tässäkin, Joka tapauksessa Merida suorastaan huutaa uusia kiekkoja - mutta niinhän tekevät lähes kaikki pyörät kunnes alkuperäiskiekot on vaihdettu. Ei muuta kuin ajoa!

PS Tankonauhan värin voisi aikanaan vaihtaa, jos löytää samansävyiset kuin tehostevärissä.

PPS Itse olisin mustan sijaan valinnut helmenvalkoisen pyörän. Siis jos olisin pitänyt ulkonäköä ensisijaisena valintakriteerinä...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ajattelin tarttua hetkeksi tähän.
> 
> - Pivot on täysjousto-enduropyörä (jos tiirasin mallin oikein). Menee hulvattomasti alamäkeen, mutta ylämäessä aletaan jo jäämään edellisistä pyöristä, vaikka pitää sanoa että tämä yksilö on varmasti yksi parhaimmin kiipeävistä pitkäjoustoisista pyöristä. Ohjastetaan päällikön ottein, tällaista vasaraa voi ajaa läpi mistä vaan. Jos pivotti olikin Trail-malli eikä Mach6, niin otetaan lausunnosta 5% pois alamäkivauhdista, ja lisätään se ylämäkeen.



Se on Pivot Switchblade 27.5+ kiekoilla. 150/135 mm joustoilla muistaakseni. Kyllähän se ylämäessä vähän tahmaa, jos ei viitti iskarin vipua käyttää - yleensä ei, kun mäet on lyhyitä.

Aika hyvin kirjoitettu no luonnehdinnat.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aika hyvin kirjoitettu no luonnehdinnat.



Kiitän minäkin Jani Mahosta luonnehdinnoista, Niitä lukiessa tällainen maantiehemmokin luuli ymmärtävänsä erot pyörien välillä, kunnes tajusi että se oli vähäisenkin ajokokemuksen puuttuessa pelkkä illuusio. Mutta huomattavasti parempi kuva minulla nyt on - ja tietty ymmärryskin sitä kohtaan ettei Juha Jokila ole "ylimääräisistä" pyöristään raatsinut luopua tai viitsinyt laittaa jotain niistä "tarpeettomana" kiertoon jotta joku sillä enemmän ajaisi.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Se on Pivot Switchblade 27.5+ kiekoilla. 150/135 mm joustoilla muistaakseni. Kyllähän se ylämäessä vähän tahmaa, jos ei viitti iskarin vipua käyttää - yleensä ei, kun mäet on lyhyitä.
> 
> Aika hyvin kirjoitettu no luonnehdinnat.



Kiitos! I stand corrected, Switchblade menee mielestäni tosi lähelle entistä Mach 6:sta, mutta kääntöveitsi on kyllä järeämpi. Kerkesin Switchbladella ajamaan pari tuntia koeajoa ja kyllä sekin nousee vastamäkeä todella hyvin, paremmin kuin oma alu-firebird.

Pyörien erilaiset luonteet erottaisi varmasti vähemmänkin (niillä) ajanut, jos niitä pääsisi kokeilemaan vuorotellen.

----------


## TERU

"Mutta huomattavasti parempi kuva minulla nyt on - ja tietty ymmärryskin sitä kohtaan ettei Juha Jokila ole "ylimääräisistä" pyöristään raatsinut luopua tai viitsinyt laittaa jotain niistä "tarpeettomana" kiertoon jotta joku sillä enemmän ajaisi."/kuovipolku

Ei kalustosta helposi luovu ei edes osista, joita kertyy "romulaatikkoon", yksi stemmi ollut kesän lainassa yhdellä tuttavalla, ei huoleta kun tietää sen palaavan laatikkoon.🤗

Ymmärrän hyvin kertyneen lauman ja luopumisen tuskaisuuden, jos luopuminen olisi eittämätön.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei kalustosta helposi luovu ei edes osista, joita kertyy "romulaatikkoon", yksi stemmi ollut kesän lainassa yhdellä tuttavalla, ei huoleta kun tietää sen palaavan laatikkoon.



Esim. montako prosenttia uuden arvosta olisi SC Tallboyn todennäkölnen myyntihinta? Se on vähän ajettu, huollettu ja ehjä, joten käyttöarvo on 100% -> ei kannata myydä, vaan pitää varapyöränä. Tuon valkean -91 GT:n jälleenmyyntiarvo lienee romulavalla. Ehkä osina voisi saada jotain vintageharrastajilta. Mutta se on myös se fillari, mistä tämä kaikki alkoi.

----------


## KTMasa

Laitetaan ny itekkin vaikkei toi ole mitenkään hieno tai kallis, perus KTM Chicago melkeen kaupan kuosissa, mitä ny kuraläpät, vähän valoa ja tokmannin geelipenkki mut kyl silläkin näköjään päitsiä kiertää  :Leveä hymy: 

Ite rakennellu enempi noita moottoripyöriä ja tää maastorpänen puras oikeestaan vasta tänä kesänä vaik toi fillari on nojannu seinään tossa jo jokusen vuoden melkeen koskematta.

----------


## Villu

> Mikä olisi ollut mielestäsi oikea väri? Eihän tuossa ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin musta - ellei samalla vaihda tankonauhan väriä!'



Oikea väri olisi ollut täysmusta (jonka tilasin). Nyt siinä on tuo punainen tehosteväri, joka on AIVAN väärä, kun vaatetus on mulla yleensä siniseen menevä. Lohdutan itseäni sillä, ettei se satula näy kuitenkaan kun ajaa.

Toki vitsillä mä tän "täysin pilalla", mutta ärsyttäähän se, kun ei pyörä ole just semmonen kuin toivoo. :-D

----------


## ArtoR

> Jos ajattelee että X-Firen satula on malliltaan hyväksi havaittu, niin olisi ehkä hieman yllättävääkin jos Sculturan minusta aivan erityyppinen satula osoittautuisi pitemmän päälle yhtä hyväksi tai edes toimivaksi.



Ridleyn Ritchey-satula on muotoutunut 14000 km matkalla ja noiden satuloiden erilaisuus on mietityttänyt itseänikin.





> Joka  tapauksessa Merida suorastaan huutaa uusia kiekkoja - mutta niinhän  tekevät lähes kaikki pyörät kunnes alkuperäiskiekot on vaihdettu.



Fulcrum Racing 3 -kiekot löytyy, millekään pyörämontteerauksille ei vaan ole ollut viime päivinä aikaa.





> Itse olisin mustan sijaan valinnut helmenvalkoisen pyörän. Siis jos  olisin pitänyt ulkonäköä ensisijaisena valintakriteerinä...



Ei ollut tässä tapauksessa vaihtoehtoja ja musta on ihan hyvä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Oikea väri olisi ollut täysmusta (jonka tilasin). Nyt siinä on tuo punainen tehosteväri, joka on AIVAN väärä(...)



Ai perkules, nyt kun kerroit niin sehän todella paistaa silmään ikävästi! Aika noloa etten kuva katsoessani sitä edes huomannut; näin huonolla virhesilmällä ei ole asiaa ensi luokan tyylipoliisiksi

Hätäratkaisuna että pääset ajamaan voisi ajatella musta teippiä.Tai ehkä löydät jotain kestävää peitemaalia? (Ajohousuthan ovat joka tapauksessa mustat eikä mahdollisella värjäytymisellä ole siten väliä.)

----------


## eagle

Väri ei aivan pääse oikeuksiinsa kuvan välityksellä, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hyvältä Spessu näyttää vääristyneenäkin.

----------


## Valdemartti

Vitus huipulla, vielä on vähän ajoasento hakusessa...

----------


## persbrandt

^no nyt on kuvassa ainakin syväterävyyttä! hieno vitus

----------


## hece

> Vitus huipulla, vielä on vähän ajoasento hakusessa...



Jarrukahvoja enemmän vaakasuoraan, niin yltää ranteet pienesti taivutettuinakin niille. Eli kahvoista kiinni lähempää rystysiä kuin rannetta.  Ei lyö niin näpeille ja alamäessä luontaisempi pitä takana painopistettä. Niin, ja satulatolpan pikalinkku eteenpäin  :Vink:  Mutta hieno pyörä ja maisema!

----------


## macci

Jari Tarn - mahdollisesti paras pyöräni. En toki ole kerennyt kokeilla tätä uusinta setuppia (pomppuhaarukka + aavistuksen korotettu stemmi) pihakikkailua lukuunottamatta vielä mutta siinä ainakin tuntui todella hyvältä.






> Odottelen tuota Salsan läskiä fillaritorille sopivaan hintaan  Eihän kukaan voi tarvita kolmea läskiä ?



no yksi on vaimon ja yksi on ns. Vierasläski elikkä täysin perusteltua ja täysin järkevää pitää kolmea tallissa. Lisäksi on yksi White 2FAT maaseudulla.

----------


## Makunen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Oma TMT-Roadrattini on useamman vuoden kokenut muodonmuutoksia, nyt se taitaa olla kliimaksissa.



http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/inde...at?page_id=789

----------


## AAB-1



----------


## pturunen

^ hieno pivotti, tausta ei ehkä hivele silmiä johonkin luontoaiheiseen verrattuna.

----------


## spacer

Tää on mun pyörä. Kaks muutakin löytyy, mut tämä pyöräperheen uusin tulokas saa eniten huomiota just nyt.
Eli Rossin Adventure shimano deore xt m730 osasarjalla, vuodelta 1991 tai 1992.

----------


## LJL

^ Aah, piristipäs iltaa  :Cool:  Jotenkin erittäin erootillinen patina. Takajarru näyttää tosin hieman murheelliselta

----------


## Jii8

Alkaisko se kesä olla kohta takanapäin.

----------


## jaksu

> Alkaisko se kesä olla kohta takanapäin.



Olikos tää "cruzi" mahdollisesti Kiilopäällä viikonloppuna?

----------


## Jii8

> Olikos tää "cruzi" mahdollisesti Kiilopäällä viikonloppuna?



Jos oli niin sitten se on varastettu 
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TTL

Dude kahvilla ja syksy tulossa

Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HarMi

DMR Bolt Long DH-setupissa. 27,5 dropouteilla mahtui 26+ rengas helposti takahaarukkaan.

----------


## Shamus

Oli taas fatbiken vaihtoaika...

----------


## PeeHoo

Espanjassa, Granadasta itään GR-3200-tietä. Löysin reitin sattumalta, kun seurasin sunnuntaina maantiepyöräilijöitä. 60 km:n ajolla 950 metruä nousua, tiellä oli vähän autoliikennettä ja muutenkin hienoa.

----------


## IHD

^kappas, tutunnäköisiä maisemia. Olin vähän yli kuukausi sitten jäykistelemässä (ajelemassa jäykkäperäisellä vuokramaasturilla) samoissa maisemissa. Melkoisen padon olivat kyllä kyhänneet. Lämmintä oli +37, mutta onneksi tuon Rio Genilin vesi oli vilvoittavan kylmää. Maantiepyöräilijöitä näin melko vähän mutta sitäkin enemmän kisa-XC:llä sekä sähköenduroilla ajavia- jälkimmäisen hankinta ko. maastoissa saattaisi olla hyvin perusteltua  :Hymy: . Täytyy mennä toistekin tuonne..

----------


## kuovipolku

Kun värimaailma on laitettu just kohdalleen ja kuvaajakin osannut asiansa, niin johan alkaa jopa tällaiselle "mun toivomuslistalla fatbike tulee istumaruohonleikkurin jälkeen" -tyypille pyörä näyttää siltä että kyllä tuollaisella voisiolla ihan mukava käydä pikku lenkki ajamassa. Tai siis ajoa opettelemassa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> ^kappas, tutunnäköisiä maisemia. Olin vähän yli kuukausi sitten jäykistelemässä (ajelemassa jäykkäperäisellä vuokramaasturilla) samoissa maisemissa. Melkoisen padon olivat kyllä kyhänneet. Lämmintä oli +37, mutta onneksi tuon Rio Genilin vesi oli vilvoittavan kylmää. Maantiepyöräilijöitä näin melko vähän mutta sitäkin enemmän kisa-XC:llä sekä sähköenduroilla ajavia- jälkimmäisen hankinta ko. maastoissa saattaisi olla hyvin perusteltua . Täytyy mennä toistekin tuonne..



Olin siellä syyskuun alussa. Granadassa oli silloinkin joka päivä yli 30°C iltapäivällä, jopa tyo mainitsemasi 37.

Pico de Veletalla oli +10,5 Garminin mukaan. Pukeuduin ylhäällä lämpimästi ja laskettelin 47 km eteenpäin ja 2700 metriä alaspäin Granadaan. Siellä oli silloin 34, alkoivat irtolahkeet ja lämmin takki olla turhat.

Kai tänne saa panna ajokuviakin, kun fillari näkyy?

----------


## kmw

^Aikamoinen töppyrä tuo.

Rolleri väärinpyöräilymoodissa, so. 32mm nappulagummit, 46*21. Hauskin evö omistamani maastopyörä.

----------


## jonihom

Vanhempi ja uudempi kiikutin



Yhteispotretissa paremman puoliskon Neuronin kanssa

----------


## Jami2003

Tuollaisen sitten hankin. On hauska peli, oon ihan love

----------


## Kemizti

Tollasilla sitä joutuu ajaan..

----------


## jonihom

> Tollasilla sitä joutuu ajaan..



Varmaan ihan hirveetä... *tirsk*

----------


## stenu

> Rolleri väärinpyöräilymoodissa, so. 32mm nappulagummit, 46*21. Hauskin evö omistamani maastopyörä.



Taattua kmw:tä. Peukku sille ja spacerin Rossinille myös.

----------


## Timppa-74



----------


## Kuhan

Ei ole taivas kattona tuolla pyörällä.

----------


## hakpas

Aivan loistavasti oivallettu, tuntuu että aivot nyrjähtää kun tuota katsoo.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tuli "vahingossa" ostettua Santa Cruz Hightower LT CC -runkosetti kun tuli niin hyvä diili, ettei voinut kieltäytyä  :Vink: 
Samalla sitten piti päivittää keula, kiekot, tolppa, jarrut, ...

----------


## Juha Jokila

^pirteä vehje ja hyvä kuva.

----------


## Teemuti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Kaksivuotisanniversaryn johdosta: Cyclo Grava a.k.a. Norosthairs HEL CX -asussa ja juhlameikissä.

----------


## kmw

^ bellssima

----------


## oil

> Dude kahvilla ja syksy tulossa
> 
> Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Moi, minkä kokoiset on nuo kahvillakäymisrenkaat Dudessa, kenties 29+ ?
Miten Dude kulkee moisilla + saako sopivia kiekkoja valmiina vai teitkö itse?
Kovassa harkinnassa fatti, johon kesäksi 29•:t. Dude kokemukset kiinnostavat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Legsa^

Sändmänni tuli taloon ja pääsi jo metsäänkin.

Tapatalkilla Oukitelin Kiinaihmeellä.

----------


## TTL

> Moi, minkä kokoiset on nuo kahvillakäymisrenkaat Dudessa, kenties 29+ ?
> Miten Dude kulkee moisilla + saako sopivia kiekkoja valmiina vai teitkö itse?



Juu semmoset, renkaina 29x3.0 Wtb Rangerit tubelessina. Mukavasti rullaa ja on pehmeetä menoa. Lisäsin myöhemmin joustoa keulalle kun meinasi olla turhan röykkystä menoa metsässä. Nyt toimii joka paikassa ja ajaa asiansa ainoana pyöränä. Kiekot kasattiin osista mutta valmiita settejäkin löytynee ulkomaalaisista nettikaupoista. 



Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

^ Melko uskomaton frankenstein, mutta onnistuneella tavalla. Sen mitä olen Dudella ajanut, niin voisin kuvitella toimivan hienosti

----------


## tinke77

^^ saa vinkata valmiita settejä, jos saatavilla?

----------


## Farina

^ Valmiita settejä en itse löytänyt omaan läskiin sopivilla navoilla, mut UK:ssa oleva nettikauppa Slam69 kasailee kohtuujärkevään hintaa 29+ settejä toiveiden mukaisesti. Ja tingata saa.

----------


## TTL

Tuolta näyttäis saavan kasattuna:

https://www.actionsports.de/en/dt-sw...er-25004?c=398 

Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pesku

Vihdoin on Unitti siinä kunnossa kun sen pitääkin. Etutarakka on muuten täydellinen kaikkeen roudaukseen näin autottomana. Vaihteet löytyi laatikon pohjalta ja tuskin olen siirtymässä takaisin SS:ään ainakaan Unitin vakiovälityksellä. Isompaa takaratasta voisi kyllä kokeilla talvimönginnässä.

Seuraavaksi vuorossa 29-kiekot ja joustokeula, mutta nyt mennään näin ja en voisi olla tyytyväisempi!

----------


## Jami2003

Kona Big Honzo tuli taloon tällä kertaa pitkällisen haaveilun ja testaamisen jälkeen. Toistaiseksi en tyytyväisempi voisi olla.

----------


## Drifter

Big honzo st tuli tänne. Näitä Isoja on nyt alkanut näkyä aika paljon  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

> Big honzo st tuli tänne. Näitä Isoja on nyt alkanut näkyä aika paljon



St:tä kattelin sillä silmällä mutta kun löytyy jo toinenkin teräs pyörä niin en sitten heltynyt lompakkoa niin paljon raottamaan...

----------


## tinke77

Tuollainen kulkine tuli pari viikkoa sitten joukon jatkoksi. Ottaisko vielä nuo tarrat noista vanteista pois 🤨

----------


## plr

> Ottaisko vielä nuo tarrat noista vanteista pois



Hieno peli. Ottaisin tarrat pois ja korvaisin satulalaukun tarvikepullolla, joka tulisi takimmaiseen juomapullotelineeseen.

----------


## Drifter

Miulla kanssa myös Sutra LTD ja se olikin iso Kyllä materiaalin puolesta. 



> St:tä kattelin sillä silmällä mutta kun löytyy jo toinenkin teräs pyörä niin en sitten heltynyt lompakkoa niin paljon raottamaan...





Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Vanha muttei yhtään väsähtänyt, vaikka epämuodikkaan xc onkin. Kun ton keväällä tähän muuttaneen joustokeulan kanssa on nyt päässyt sinuiksi, niin se toi kyllä ihan uuden luonteen esiin. Vuodenvaihteen paikkeilla tulee 6 vuotta täyteen eikä ole tarvinnut vielä viereisiin pöytiin vilkuilla. Jos tulis maastopyöräilysuotuisa talvi, niin ehkä sitä pitäis vielä kerran käydä Tahko ajamassa. Ens vuonna pääsis jo viiskymppisiin, eikös siellä sellainen sarja ollut..?

----------


## kmw

^ tankkerillinen peukaloita tuolle.

----------


## LJL

> ^ tankkerillinen peukaloita tuolle.



+1, sensuaalillinen singula... Mites se Ritcheyn P-29 etenee?

----------


## stenu

> Mites se Ritcheyn P-29 etenee?



Kovaa. Varsinkin alamäissä niin kovaa, että en enää pysy perässä  :Hymy:  Mr. Stenu Junior vaan kasvaa sellasta kyytiä, että tuo on luultavasti pieni jo ens kesänä.

----------


## LJL

^ Hahhah  :Cool:  Loistavaa!

----------


## 0802905

Octane prone 29. Vanhasta xc-pyörästä osat ja pari uutta. Keulan ilmajousen vaihdan 100->120 ja stemmin lyhyempään.

----------


## mtl

Farewell Mojo, welcome Mr. Ripley

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sambolo

> Norco kesäkuosissa. Keulapäivitys Reconista Rhythmiin nosti ajomukavuuden uudelle tasolle. Samoin vaihto lukkopolkimista flätteihin teki maastoajosta sujuvampaa ja hauskempaa.



Ajomukavuutta taas nostettu keulan vaihdolla  :Leveä hymy:  vielä tarvis vaihtaa polkimet turkoosiks  :Hymy:

----------


## Privileged

Pieniä päivityksiä pariin pyörään näin syksyn kunniaksi.

Maantiepyörään stemmiin enemmän kulmaa ja pituutta.


Krossaria GG-moodiin, uudet Jed-Bikesin kiekot joiden päällä 43mm Gravelkingit tubeleksena. Ja edellisestä maantiepyörästä ryövätyt Campan kuitukammet.. painoa kokonaisuudella kalapuntarilla (jonka luotettavuudesta ei tietoa) punnittuna 8,820kg.

----------


## fob

Syysliukkaille Hansit alle.

----------


## kukavaa

Rivakan näköinen gg/krossi Canyon ylempänä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Rivakan näköinen gg/krossi Canyon ylempänä.



Kovaa niillä mennään molemmilla, mutta en voi olla joka kerta ajattelematta ettei voi olla luonteettomattomamman näköisiä pyöriä kuin Canyon ja Giant :Cool:  Ja sanon tämän itsekin Canyonin omistajana!


Fobin Gary Fisheristä en osaa sanoa muuta kuin että pyörä olisi ehkä paremmin edukseen kuvassa jossa se ei olisi ikään kuin pelkkänä siluettina värikkäämpää ja katsetta enemmän kiinnostavaa taustaa vasten. Mutta tuntijat tietenkin näkevät kuvan ihan toisella silmällä,

----------


## Privileged

> Ja sanon tämän itsekin Canyonin omistajana!



Jos en aiva väärässä ole niin omistat Giantinkin  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja tosiaan aikanaan kun nämä on hankittu, Inflite 2013 syksyllä ja Propeli 2015 keväällä niin ei haettu luonnetta eikä sielua vaan mentiin budjetti edellä  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin, omistan kieltämättä myös Giantin - mutta sitä on vaikeampi tunnustaa :Kieli pitkällä:  

Ja pyörähankinnoistasi voisi sanoa myös tai ehkä paremminkin niin että niissä on menty ajojalka edellä. Luonne ja sielu ovat ihan kivoja ja joskus hienojakin asioita pyörässä, mutta kaikkien ei tarvitse saada niitä valmiina :Cool: 

PS Kun näin tässä yhtenä päivänä GrafZeppelinin ajavan Lookillaan ohitse (viereisellä ajoradalla kun itse käytin kelviä) tulin miettineeksi miksi vastaavanlaisia ammattilaisella hienoksi maalautettuja pyöriä ei näe tai ei ainakan ole tässä ketjussa esitelty kovinkaan monta. Arvopyörässä alkuperäisen maalipinnan säilyttäminen tai maalauksen entisointi on tietenkin paikallaan, mutta meidän tusinapyöriämme ei kokonaan uusi ja omannäköinen väritys mitenkään pilaisi.

----------


## penyeach

Minä puolestani en oikein taas edes ymmärrä, mitä muuta sielu ja luonne ovat kuin tarkoitukseen sopivan esineen sisällyksekästä ja pitkään jatkunutta käyttöä ja sen omannäköiseksi ajan myötä muokkautumista yhdistyneenä hyvään huolenpitoon. Tämä siis Privilegedin kalustosta (vaikka tuo aerogravel onkin vähän outo suuntaus), mutta pätee myös Kuovipolun settiin.

Mikään ei näytä tylsemmältä kuin kaupasta kannettu ajamaton Super Record -Colnago.

----------


## kukavaa

No Höp-sis, nyt puijaat. Kyllä on tosi monta asiaa jotka näyttää tylsemmältä kuin Super Record Colnago. Jo suurin osa polkupyöristä on tylsempiä.

edit. ihan esimerkiksi kaupasta kannettu ajamaton 105 Focus Mares. Varmasti hyvä ja ihan ookoo näkönen mutta tylsempi, nih!

----------


## persbrandt

> Minä puolestani en oikein taas edes ymmärrä, mitä muuta sielu ja luonne ovat kuin tarkoitukseen sopivan esineen sisällyksekästä ja pitkään jatkunutta käyttöä ja sen omannäköiseksi ajan myötä muokkautumista yhdistyneenä hyvään huolenpitoon. Tämä siis Privilegedin kalustosta (vaikka tuo aerogravel onkin vähän outo suuntaus), mutta pätee myös Kuovipolun settiin.
> 
> Mikään ei näytä tylsemmältä kuin kaupasta kannettu ajamaton Super Record -Colnago.



Patinoinnin ihastelu on kyllä ymmärrettävää, mutta jonkun (TM) pitää ostaa uutena, jotta sen voi sitten kuluttaa sielukkaaksi.

----------


## penyeach

> Patinoinnin ihastelu on kyllä ymmärrettävää, mutta jonkun (TM) pitää ostaa uutena, jotta sen voi sitten kuluttaa sielukkaaksi.



No tuohan on tietysti totta. Jonkun täytyy uhrautua.

----------


## penyeach

> ihan esimerkiksi kaupasta kannettu ajamaton 105 Focus Mares. Varmasti hyvä ja ihan ookoo näkönen mutta tylsempi, nih!



No jossain mielessä kyllä, mutta toisaalta 105-Focusta ei yleensä osteta näyttö- vaan käyttöesineeksi ja se on tavallaan jo sielukkaampaa...

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Syys-Cruzin väri alkaa jo maastoutua luontoon aika hyvin. Pyörä kulkee vieläkin kuin unelma, paitsi etujarru on alkanut vinkua aivan järkyttävästi. Tosin eipähän tarvi soittokelloa.

----------


## Plus

Uutta väritystä pintaan, muutama kiillotettu detaili lisämausteena. Nyt on enemmän titaanipyörän näköinen ja mätsää paremmin viimeisimpään seura-asuun. 😎

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^Hieno ja kevyen näköinen peli. Varmasti myös mukava ajaa.

----------


## pturunen

> Syys-Cruzin väri alkaa jo maastoutua luontoon aika hyvin. Pyörä kulkee vieläkin kuin unelma, paitsi etujarru on alkanut vinkua aivan järkyttävästi. Tosin eipähän tarvi soittokelloa.



Tuo poltettu oranssi on ihan käsittämättömän hyvännäköinen livenä. Vinkuminen on SRAM-ominaisuus. Vinkuu ja pitää tai japanilaisten ei-ehkä-vingu-eikä-juurikaan-pidä, niin mielummin vinkuu.

----------


## PatilZ

> (jonka luotettavuudesta ei tietoa)[/SIZE] punnittuna 8,820kg.



Kyllä mun silmään stemmin uusimisella tuli roppakaupalla lisää sielukkuutta. Ja kalapuntarit näyttää aina vähän todellisuutta enemmän. Ne on sitä varten tehty. Eli paino on enintään 8,820kg.

----------


## Shamus

Festkalle iso peukku!

----------


## kuovipolku

Juu. Miten hyvännäköisestä voi tulla vielä paremman näköinen, se on pieni ihme!

----------


## kmw

Plussan pyörät ovat A1 lk:n silmäkarkkia. Niin tämäkin.

----------


## Köfte

Millähän kehvelikonstilla "Plus" on saanut tuubeista (oletan) merkinnät pois?
Hieno alkuperäinen parani kyllä lisädetaljeilla.

----------


## Plus

Köfte: Kun ajaa tarpeeksi soraa niin ne merkinnät lähtee irti...

----------


## Köfte

^ Keh :Hymy:  Nätti se on silti, iso peukku.

----------


## ArtoR

Vaihdettu kiekot ja satula:

----------


## Moska

Reilu 15000 km takana ja lisää tulee.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Tässä nykyinen kalusto:

Maantielle SLR01, kakkoskiekkoina Cosmicit tubelessina ja kolmosina D-A:n matalat avot:


XCO/XCM FS01, muutamat identtiset kiekot:


Treenicrossari SRM:llä:


Kisacrossarit, 9 parii tuubikiekkoja ja kolmet avot:


Trialiin todellinen harvinaisuus ja pala suomalaista pyöräilyhistoriaa. Kingin takanapa ja Maguran jarrut:


Pumpträckille pikkupyörä:


Treenicrossari rospuuttokeleille, kuvasta poiketen täyspitkät lokarit kiinni ja kakkoskiekkoina Eastonin korkeaprofiiliset EC90 avot:


Enskahenkiseen ajeluun Foxy XR Carbon, kuvasta poiketen Notubesin kiekoilla:


Lisäksi löytyy myös Intensen BMX joka on ollut projektiasteella jo muutaman vuoden...

----------


## persbrandt

^ taisin sanoa "lol" ääneen... hieno kokoelma!

----------


## hitlike

> Kisacrossarit, 9 parii tuubikiekkoja ja kolmet avot:



Mikä eturatas/kampisarja noissa? Hieno.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Mikä eturatas/kampisarja noissa? Hieno.



Easton EC90 kammet, Eastonin BB86 keskiö ja Absoluteblackin 40hampaiset ovaalit rattaat.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Easton EC90 kammet, Eastonin BB86 keskiö ja Absoluteblackin 40hampaiset ovaalit rattaat.



Wattimittarilla, I presume?  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Wattimittarilla, I presume?



Ei oo, kisapyörässä turhaa painoa, eikä oo mitään hyötyä kun kisoissa rullataan paljon vapaalla, juostaan jne, joten keskiwatit ja NP:kin voi jäädä aika alhaiseksi, eikä täten kuvaa millään muotoa sitä todellista rasitusta. Jos jostain syystä haluu kuitenkin kisata tehomittarin kanssa, niin sitten otan ajoon ton mustan enempi treenihommiin tarkoitetun ihan samanlaisen bmc:n ajoon, missä on SRM:n kammet. Lisäksi on vähän epäselvää et osaako datan tallentava mittari ottaa huomioon sen et tehomittari saattaisi vaihtua kesken suorituksen, jos joutuu vaihtelemaan pyörää kisan aikana kerran, kaksi tai useammin..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vanha ratsu, uus setuppi. Xc pyöriä on varasto puolillaan niin piti yhestä Konasta (Kula Deluxe) työstää monstercross.

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

Minä en ymmärrä gyglön grossista yhtään mitään, mutta mihin siinä tarvitsee 12 paria kiekkoja?

----------


## wahis

Näin syksyksi oli hyvä hetki päivittää krossikalustoa. Lopulta päädyin On-Onen titaaniseen Pickenflickiin. Alla vielä lista komponenteista:

Runko: On-One Pickenflick (L-koko)
Voimansiirto/hydr. jarrut: Sram Force 1x (42-11/42)
Kiekot: Mavic Allroad Elite UST
Renkaat: Vittoria Terreno Wet 33mm (tubeless)
Putkiosat: Enve
Tankonauha: Zipp Service Course CX
Satula: Fi'zik Antares R3
Polkimet: Shimano Deore XT M8000

----------


## mkpaa

Aihetta sivuten pari albumia heidän pyöriensä kuvista.

Transcontinental race 2018 https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57696768132560


Silk road mountain race 2018 https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57672538137147


Bonuksena vielä muutama Ruskasta https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57696766334240

----------


## Köfte

Tuo alapuolinen pullokiinnitys varsinkin rouhealla kelillä on aina 
aiheuttanut ihmetystä; koko on pieni, sijainti kehno.
Sääntöpoliittinen seikka, juomat näkösällä? Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## mkpaa

> Tuo alapuolinen pullokiinnitys varsinkin rouhealla kelillä on aina 
> aiheuttanut ihmetystä; koko on pieni, sijainti kehno.



Monet pitävät alla esim. työkaluja tai jotain muuta pullossa säilytettävää. Alapulloa voi käyttää esimerkiksi ylhäällä olevien täyttämiseen niin korkin/pullon likaisuus ei haittaa ainakaan niin paljon kuin yleensä. Silloin se tietysti ei ole niin nopea käyttää. Mutta esimerkiksi SRMR:ssä sitä olisi voinut käyttää ruuanlaittoveden kuljettamiseen.

----------


## oem

^Öljypullo takahaarukassa! (ylimmässä kuvassa) :Vink:

----------


## mkpaa

> ^Öljypullo takahaarukassa! (ylimmässä kuvassa)



Kai huomasit myös hammasharjan?

----------


## Köfte

> Monet pitävät alla esim. työkaluja tai jotain muuta pullossa säilytettävää. Alapulloa voi käyttää esimerkiksi ylhäällä olevien täyttämiseen niin korkin/pullon likaisuus ei haittaa ainakaan niin paljon kuin yleensä. Silloin se tietysti ei ole niin nopea käyttää. Mutta esimerkiksi SRMR:ssä sitä olisi voinut käyttää ruuanlaittoveden kuljettamiseen.



Kiitos, asia selvitetty. Myös aikaisemmin mainittu öljyputeli haarukassa havaittu.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Minä en ymmärrä gyglön grossista yhtään mitään, mutta mihin siinä tarvitsee 12 paria kiekkoja?



Tuubirenkaita ei vaihdella noin vaan kelien ja radan mukaan, eli kiekkoja pitää tästä syystä vähän reilumpi määrä. Sitten jos on kaksi tai useampi pyörä, niin tiettyjä rengaskuvioita pitää sitten löytyä useampaankin pyörään. Kyllä niitä sitten vaan herkästi kertyy...

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## Plus

Colnago ja tanwallit ne yhteen sopii...

----------


## kuovipolku

Ehdottomasti! Korostavat toistensa hyviä puolianoiin niin kuin esteettisesti. Samoin tankonauhan punainen tuo täsmälleen oikean määrän väriä kokonaisuuteen ja sävykin on oikea.

Mutta, mutta. Onhan tuo lokasuoja/asssaver-viritys lennokkaan näköinen ja onhan se sentään valkoinen eikä musta ja jos se toimii, niin...mutta silti. Hirvitys mikä hirvitys. Joku X-Blade olisi varmaan riittävän hyvä mutta esteettisesti sittenkin parempi ratkaisu. Tai rehellisesti täyspitkä lokari vaikka vain taakse.

----------


## kukavaa

Kiitoksia, mutta tietäisitpä kuovipolku vaan kuinka rujon näköinen viritys tuo on. Itse sen jostain jämä muovin palasta leikkelin, täysin epäsymmetrinen ja maalarinteipillä korjattu. Toisesta pyörästä on tarkoitus tulla ihan oikea lokari pyörä siihen asti tuo saa olla kun kerran toimii.

----------


## Keikka98

Sattu vielä olemaan hyviä kelejä ajaa maantiellä, piti nauttia tästä "budjetti" superpyörästä. Eka postaus btw  :Cool:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sattu vielä olemaan hyviä kelejä ajaa maantiellä, piti nauttia tästä "budjetti" superpyörästä. Eka postaus btw



Ei näy kuava

----------


## Antti Salonen

Koska jokaisella kunnon kommunistilla tulee olla yksi Surly, yritän puhaltaa uutta eloa omaani. Tanko oli ennen suora, mutta nyt Ritcheyn soratiemalli, ja renkaat vastaavasti 40 mm G-One. Koska napa on Alfine, kahvoiksi tuli Microshift Inter 8 -- nuo tuntuvat muuten yllättävän hyviltä. Paino 11,3 kg, eli paljon.

----------


## cuppis

Tykkään! Mistä noita kahvoja saa hankkia? Olis Alfine napa näet ylimääräisenä...

----------


## huotah

> Koska jokaisella kunnon kommunistilla tulee olla yksi Surly, yritän puhaltaa uutta eloa omaani. Tanko oli ennen suora, mutta nyt Ritcheyn soratiemalli, ja renkaat vastaavasti 40 mm G-One. Koska napa on Alfine, kahvoiksi tuli Microshift Inter 8 -- nuo tuntuvat muuten yllättävän hyviltä. Paino 11,3 kg, eli paljon.



Hieno Straggler! Mitä olet tykännyt tangosta ja mikä kampisarja tuossa on?

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Tykkään! Mistä noita kahvoja saa hankkia? Olis Alfine napa näet ylimääräisenä...



Mä tilasin tuolta. EU-alueelta en löytänyt, eli postit ja tullit tulee päälle, ja ei oo varsinaisesti halpaa. SJS Cycles myy 11-pykäläiselle Alfinelle kahvoja, ja kysymällä varmaan saisi 8-kahvatkin. 





> Hieno Straggler! Mitä olet tykännyt tangosta ja mikä kampisarja tuossa on?



Se on toi, ja ihan mukavalta tuntuu. Yläosa on tosi tasainen, reach lyhyt ja dropit leviää aika paljon. 

Kammet on hyvin vanhat Stronglightin maantiekammet, vielä vanhemmassa Record-nelikanttikeskiössä.

----------


## Keevo

Tässä osa omasta kalustosta:

Gosforth 931



Välikelin työmatkapyörä kuwahara pro comp se:



Ja sitten haastavamman kelin täysjuusto, timeless:

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Kaikille tasapuolisesti hyviä huomenia!

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tuli tänään ostettua Velo & Oxygenista uusi pyörä ihan kivaan hintaan. Bianchi Sempre Pro, Ultegra-osilla, ovh. jotain 3300€, nyt vajaat 1800€. Ei oo Bianchi ollut ihan ykkösenä omassa listassa, mutta tohon hintaan oli pakko tarttua ja pyörästä mitä enemmän lukee, niin tuntuu fiksulta hankinnalta.

Sen verran itse modasin, että laitoin vanhasta pyörästä Fizikin satulan, lookin polkimet, lamppu, Garmin ja Raphan pullot kiinni.

Loppu illalla näprätessä aika kesken, joten tuo musta lärpäke on jäänyt tuonne takakeskiöön. Sen otan irti sielä ja jossain vaiheessa vaihdan nuo peruskumit pois.

Miten twiikkaisitte itse pyörää tästä? Paljonko maksais vaihtaa FSA:n kampi edellisen pyörän Dura-Aceen?

----------


## cuppis

Entisenä Bianchinistina perinteinen väri miellyttää!
Miksi uutta fillaria pitäisi twiikata jos se toimii käyttötarkoituksessaan? Ajoa vaan ja osien vaihtoa sitten kun nykyiset on ajettu loppuun.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Entisenä Bianchinistina perinteinen väri miellyttää!
> Miksi uutta fillaria pitäisi twiikata jos se toimii käyttötarkoituksessaan? Ajoa vaan ja osien vaihtoa sitten kun nykyiset on ajettu loppuun.



Samat sanat - vaikken entinen bianchisti olekaan (enkä nykyinenkään, mutta muistan ajan jolloin Bianchi oli yksi niistä merkeistä joilla oli aivan erityistä hohtoa - ja jolloin ensimmäinen mielikuva ei ollut kuntoileva sunnuntaipyöräilijä tai ensimmäisen maantiepyörän ostanut keski-ikäinen ja jo vähän mahakas porukkalenkkeilijä).

Mutta kyllä osia saa vaihtaa jo silloin kun tuntuu että haluaisi pikkaisen piristää itseään tai palkita pyöräänsä (tai päinvastoin) jollain uudella osalla!

----------


## Munarello

^^^Pullot vaihtaisin bianchi-puteleihin. Ja taitaa niitä pullotelineitäkin saada bianchi-brändättyinä. Kivan näköinen pyörä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rasimi

Laitetaanpa vielä toinenkin Bianchi Sempre Pro näytille AnttiWalkerin hienon Bianchin lisäksi. Reilun vuoden verran ajoa takana ja hyvältä maistuu. Alkuperäisosista vaihtuneet kiekot, sekä stemmi 10mm pidempään.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lisätään ja korostetaan vielä että ensimmäisen mielikuvan ei tarvitse olla ainoa :Cool:  Eikä Bianchin tarvitse olla Oltre ollakseen hyvännäköinen. 

Ja sittenhän on vielä käynyt niin että kun ensin oli aika jolloin celesten värinen maantiepyörä oli aivan liian yleinen näky ja sitten on jo pitempään ollut aika jolloin siitä on tullut yhä harvinaisempi näky, niin nyt celeste on taas uudella tapaa hieno ja tyylikäs väri - ja nimenomaan silloin kun pyörä on rohkeasti täysceleste!

----------


## AnttiWalker

Näyttääpä hyvältä toi. Voisin itsekin katsoa uudet pullohäkit tohon. Mieluummin ehkä just rohkeasti mustat kuin Bianchin omat. Samoin mieluummin sarvissa mustat teipit kuin celestet. Ne ei vaan näytä kauheen hyväktä hetken päästä.

Voisin itse kans jossain vaiheessa ostaa vähän menevämmät kiekot. Varsinkin jos vaikka ensi kesänä päätän ajaa kisaa. Ajatuksena olisi ottaa hiilarikiekot ja sen kanssa ruskeareunaiset Vittoria Corsan kumit.

Rasimi ootko koittanut meneekö tohon 28:n kumit? Joo mietin kanssa Kuovipolku, että onko tullut vedettyä täys 360 astetta ympäri Celesten ja Bianchin suhteen. Kaikki ne 2010 Pistat alkoi jossain vaiheessa nyppimään pahasti.

----------


## Rasimi

> Rasimi ootko koittanut meneekö tohon 28:n kumit?



Kokeiltu on. Ei mene, ainakaan Contin GP4000S II:t, jotka tosin taitaa olla reilusti yli 28mm todellista mittaa. Jarrujen kohdalta liian nafti, rungon puolesta saattaisi olla siinä ja siinä.

----------


## MK16

On kyllä pirun hieno Bianchi. Ittellä oli joskus saman merkin krossari samalla värityksellä. Nyt kun ensi kesäksi hakusessa maantiepyörä, niin alkoi vanha suola sen verran janottamaan, että voisi harkita tuota samaa laitetta. Ja tottakai Celeste värityksellä.

----------


## Dami

Ei tule yleensä juurikaan tänne kirjoiteltua, mutta luettua sitäkin enemmän. Tehdään ny poikkeus, niin saadaan tätäkin osiota nostettua.

Eli itselle on 20 vuoden aikana kertynyt talliin noin 10 pyörää, joita olen pääasiassa pyrkinyt etsimään vanhoina (ja halpoina) ja itse laittamaan niitä vähitellen kuntoon. Nykyään on entisöinnin alla useampikin ysärimaasturi. Olis hauska tietää onko monikin muu foorumisti pyörämäärien kanssa kaksinumeroisissa. Vaimolta kun tulee aika usein palautetta tuosta tallin tilankäytöstä  Alla löytyy listaa pyöristä, joista kaksi aktiivisimmin käytössä olevaa on kuvissa. KHS ollut itsellä alusta asti ja uusiutunut vähitellen arkipyöränä modernisoiduksi retroksi, sekä Kona tullut mukana jo yli 6 vuotta ja sai täksi kesäksi hihnan alleen.

-91 Marin Palisades Trail
-97 Nakamura Summit NOS
-97 Kuwahara Fast Trax RC (työn alla)
-97 Tunturi Kayapo 2kpl (työn alla)
-97 GT Arrowhead (työn alla)
-99 KHS Nomad ST
-03 Foes Fly
-05 Marin Northside Trail
-07 Cannondale Rush Carbon (työn alla)
-10 Kona Bass Rohloff Gates







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

^älyttömän hieno Kona. Ajaisin.

----------


## Pas_2

Wanhan rouvan ulkoilutusta lisätty nyt "syksykeleillä" ja mikä tässä on ulkoilmassa...
Trek 3900 vm-2005 original osilla...

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ei tule yleensä juurikaan tänne kirjoiteltua, mutta luettua sitäkin enemmän. Tehdään ny poikkeus, niin saadaan tätäkin osiota nostettua.



Aaaah, toi KHS:n softtail oli 20 vuotta sitten meikäläisen haavelistalla, ja sinne se myös jäi... Kypärä päästä Damin kokoelmalle!!

----------


## kmw

Jäämme odottamaan lisää kuvia Damin kokoelmasta. Hevimpää shittiä, sanoisin.

----------


## Dami

Tuo KHS oli itellekin ensimmäinen kunnon maasturi, johon meni hyvin pitkälle kaikki kesätyösäästöt, oiskohan ollut jonkun 4500mk. Mutta hienosti on tullu mukana 20 vuotta! Tosin toi softtailin elastomeeri taitaa nykyään olla jäykempi kuin vastaava teräksinen 

Kaikista ei löydy äkkiseltään kuvaa, mutta muutamasta onnistuin arkistoista löytämään kelvolliset otokset. Eli tässä olisi ainakin Foesi ja lisäksi myös retropuolella esillä ollut NOS Nakamura, jonka tapauksessa oma panos oli tosin ainostaan päivittää tori.fi oikeaan aikaan ja hakea se taskurahoilla pois..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kyseinen Saksanihme kotiutui pari viikkoa sitten ja perinteenä on ollut että samanlaista ei saa tulla vastaan eli jotain tällekkin piti tehdä vaikka osalista onkin sieltä parhaimmasta päästä. Loppuen lopuksi päädyin vain tuunaamaan ulkonäöllisiä seikkoja tällä hetkellä, enne kesää muutama osa lienee vaihtuu. Vuosi aikaisemmin alla oli Santa Cruz Nomad CC, vuosi ennen sitä Commencal Meta AM v4 jne. Enskapyöriä on siis tallissa ollut, hyvilläkin osilla ja geometria oli varsin tutun oloinen, ainakin paperilla. 

Ajotuntuma on jäykempi kuin missään aikasemmassa pidempi joustoisessa pyörässäni ja tähän vaikuttaa kaksi asiaa; Kiekot ovat tällä kertaa hiilikuitua ja toiseksi, nyt edessä ja takana on BOOSTit. Ei meinaan mäessäkään vaeltele verrattuna vanhaan pikalinkku -11 enduroon  :Cool:  Kuvat ovat huonolaatuisia, nopeasti kasaamisen jälkeen otettuja, katsotaan jos saan parempia aikaiseksi. 



Yleisilme on mielestäni kohtuullisen onnistunut vaikkakin tarrojen kanssa tuli leikittyä ehkä liikaa, jakanee mielipiteitä mutta tällä mennään ainakin hetken aikaa. Pukin listalla on tosiaan muutama osa, tai noh on sen verran hintavia päivityksiä tiedossa että ehkä  ensi jouluksi lahja itselleen.







Suurin osa rungosta on nyt suojateipattu, osittain tarpeesta ja osittain ulkonäöllisistä syistä. Kokemuksen perusteella hiilikuitu rungon teippaaminen ei ikinä ole ainakaan haitaksi, tästäkin pyörästä jo muutama muistutus siitä löytyy. Kyseinen valmistaja ansaitsee aplodit omalta osaltani, todellisuudessa vieläkin paremman näköiset teipit, äärimmäisen helppo asentaa ja hyvin vahvan tuntuista, jäykkää tavaraa. 




Jousituksen takana hoitaa Fox DPX2 ilmaiskari, toistaiseksi tehdassäädöissä. Yksi mainitsemistani päivityksistä kuuluu tähän kategoriaan eli kuumottelisi laittaa DHX2 tilalle, en tarvitse keveyttä, kiipeämisominaisuuksia vaan sitä että jousitus imee kaiken eteen tulevan ja rengas pysyy maassa, tästä edellä mainittu iskari on saanut paljon positiivista palautetta eri testeissä. Jää¤ nähtäväksi, mitä mieltä?





Hidastuspuolella Guide Ultimatet,Guide jarrujen tuntuma ei ole ikinä puhutellut itseäni, se kun on tahmainen ja tehoton verrattuna Shimanoon. Säätöjä silti löytyy riittävästi. Tarkkasilmäinen huomaa että jarrukahvat ovat päällystetty 3M liukumisen estoteipilä, tämä vinkki tuli luettua joltain EWS kuskilta pari vuotta sitten ja siitä lähtien olen omat kahvat teipannut. Loistava tippi.




Tehtaalta tullessa tangon virkaa hoiti Renthal Fatbar Carbon LTD. 800mm/30mm nousulla. Kaamean näköinen ja halusin pari senttiÃ¤ leveämmän, kädet  mallia Chewbacca. Tangoksi tuli värikoodaukseen sopiva Race Face Sixc 820mm/20mm nousulla ja tuntuu parin lenkin kokemuksella aavistuksen paremmalta eli jäänee paikoilleen. 




Voimansiirrosta vastaa E13 Trs Carbon kammet, Xtr vaihtajat ja E13 trs 9-46 11 spd pakka. Vaihtunee 12spd NX/GX kun alkaa hyppimään, combo ei ole mikään tajunnanräjäyttävä mutta toimii. 




Teippaukset hämäävätt, alla E13 kammet. Poliisi pamputtaa  :Hymy: 









Teknisiä tietoja: 

1. Runko, isnkunvaimennin ja keula

Runko: YT Industries Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race 2018 XL
-160mm, hiilikutua
Keula:  Fox 34 Float Factory
Iskari: Fox Float DPX2 Factory 27

2. Voimansiirto

Kammet: e13 TRS Race SL Carbon 175mm/ 32
Vaihtajat: Shimano XTR 11sp
Pakka:    E13 TRS Race 9-46 11spd
Ketjunohjuri: E13  TRS Race SL
Keskiö: E13 BB92
Polkimet: Crank Brothers Mallet DH

3. Jarrut

Jarrut: Sram Guide Ultimate 
Jarrulevyt: Sram Centerline 200mm/180mm

4. Kiekot ja renkaat
Kiekkosetti: E13 TRS Race SL Carbon 27
-28mm, 110x15mm/148x12mm
Renkaat:schwalbe iceSpiker pro Evo 2.6


5. Putkiosat

Ohjaustanko: Race Face Sixc 800mm/20mm/35mm
Ohjainkannatin: Renthal Apex 50mm/35mm
Ohjainlaakeri: Acros Aix-326
Satulatolppa: Fox Transfer Factory 150mm
Satula: SDG Fly Mtn
Tupit: Odi Elite Motion


Paino kuvan kokoonpanossa 3.2Kg, litkutettuna.

----------


## LJL

^ Mahtavaa, hieno pyörä, kuvat ja journalismi!!  :Cool:  Tarrojen kanssa on hauska leikkiä, itse voin tunnustaa syyllisyyteni samaan ja vaikka lopputulos on yleensä vähän karmea niin onpahan ainakin uniikki.. Harvinaisempi yksilöllinen pyörä tuntuu mukavalta, tosin kaikenlaisiin kyselyihin saa vastata porukkalenkeillä  :Hymy:  (henkilökohtainen suosikkini Tdt:ssä Saksasta tilatusta xc-pyörästä "miksei kotimainen kelvannut, olisit tilannut Crocin!!"  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Tais tunnistaa mistä otin mallia  :Sarkastinen:  Kuvat harvoin näyttää todellisuutta, on aivan eri asia päässä pomputtelemaan ja nähdä kokonaisuus. Koko musta runko olis rauhottanut pakkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mahtava YT tossa edellä!

Ropistelin pitkästä aikaa vähän grammoja jo muutaman vuoden kisatusta kulkineestani.

----------


## LJL

^ Åå-lalaa. Mulla olisi Peuran laihduttamisessa vielä 1500g kirittävää  :Leveä hymy:  Not gonahäpen... Mfck:n stemmi on supereroottinnen ja houkuttaisi, kun tolppa ja stonga jo löytyy. Mistä noita Berkin yhdistelmätolppia saa, ei löydy ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta? Berk on kyllä paras penkki ikinä, kevyt _ja_ hanuri kiittää (harvinaisempi yhdistelmä)

----------


## Aki Korpela

Berkin yhdistelmät täytyy tilata suoraan herra Jure Berkilta oman berberin mittojen mukaisesti.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Voi olla et noita Berkin yhdistelmiä ei enään saa. Ilmotti meinaan joku aika sit lopettavansa custom työt.

----------


## LJL

> Berkin yhdistelmät täytyy tilata suoraan herra Jure Berkilta oman berberin mittojen mukaisesti.



Nonih. Täytyy harkita vakavasti viimeistään siihen teh-unelmien-pyörään, silloin olisi samalla yksi hajoava/nitkahtava paikka vähemmän.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Johannes voi hyvinkin olla oikeassa... Nitkahduksenpoistomielessä combo voi olla hyvä, mutta massansäästömielessä se ei sitä välttämättä ole, sillä tohon 170 g:n lukemaan pääsee kyllä ihan erillisillä palikoillakin, ja samalla säilyy mahdollisuus säätää ajoasentoa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Hämärää on mutta Ibis saapui seuraavalle ajokaudelle. Ripley gx eagle malli johon foxit päivitelty

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Talviboy

----------


## Jabbar

> Colnago ja tanwallit ne yhteen sopii...



Niin sopii minustakin. Tässä on minun versio.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Oi niitä aikoja, joskus minullakin oli samalla värityksellä cx zero. Mutta sitten vaimo päätti koittaa mahduttaa sen kaupan parkkihalliin auton katolla. 
Tanwall renkaita ei kyllä tullut kokeiltua. Tykkäsin mustista.

----------


## Jabbar

Mitä pidit cx zerosta? Itse olen ajanut sitä jo lähes viisi vuotta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Kyllä minä tykkäsin. Ihmeen vähän niitä tuli vastaan muilla. Keskiön naksuminen välillä häiritsi. Voitelu auttoi kunnes alkoi taas uudelleen. Pyörä oli minulle just oikean kokoinen, tuntui sopivan jäykältä mutta suodatti tien tärinää kohtuu kivasti.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> 



Mitenkäs tuo takajousitus muuten toimii hihnan kanssa? Nähdäkseni tuossa ei ole mitään "ketjunkiristäjää", eli mitä tapahtuu kun jousituksen toimiessa etu- ja takarattaan välimatka muuttuu? Vai eikö se muutu?

----------


## J_H

Commencal Meta AM HT talvipyöräksi (varmaan myös kesäpyöräksi, on se niin kova)

----------


## jussitre

> Mitenkäs tuo takajousitus muuten toimii hihnan kanssa? Nähdäkseni tuossa ei ole mitään "ketjunkiristäjää", eli mitä tapahtuu kun jousituksen toimiessa etu- ja takarattaan välimatka muuttuu? Vai eikö se muutu?



Ei se muutu, tuossa on takahaarukka laakeroitu keskiöakselin ympärille (=concentric bottom bracket pivot tai jotain)

----------


## kullikamu

> Commencal Meta AM HT talvipyöräksi (varmaan myös kesäpyöräksi, on se niin kova)



Persjalka?

----------


## kauris

Hymiö unohtui? Tajusit varmaan, että hissitolppa vain oli ala-asennossa ja ylhäällä se on 15(?) cm korkeammalla. 

Hieno pyörä!

----------


## Sambolo

Hieno commencal, ite harkinnu tota runko, toisaalta se täpäri ja e-täpärikin houkuttelis.

----------


## LJL

Commencal on hieno, hyviä muistoja herättävä merkki  :Hymy:

----------


## J_H

Saattas tosiaan olla äkkiä penkkipers jos täräyttäs kuvan kiven päälle dropperi yläasennossa.





> Hieno commencal, ite harkinnu tota runko, toisaalta se täpäri ja e-täpärikin houkuttelis.



Kuulemma mitä vähemmän E-merkintöjä niin terveellisempi! Harkitsin pitkään, tässä on ne pari ikävää design juttua esim turhan pitkä satulaputki ja lyhyehkö reach L koossa. Mutta 29 valmius, lyhyt chainstay, edullisuus ja jonkin asteinen merkin fanitus vei voiton. Ja em. ongelmat ei enää edes haittaa, sopii kikkailevaan ajoon lyhyytensä puolesta.

----------


## Sambolo

> Saattas tosiaan olla äkkiä penkkipers jos täräyttäs kuvan kiven päälle dropperi yläasennossa.
> 
> 
> Kuulemma mitä vähemmän E-merkintöjä niin terveellisempi! Harkitsin pitkään, tässä on ne pari ikävää design juttua esim turhan pitkä satulaputki ja lyhyehkö reach L koossa. Mutta 29 valmius, lyhyt chainstay, edullisuus ja jonkin asteinen merkin fanitus vei voiton. Ja em. ongelmat ei enää edes haittaa, sopii kikkailevaan ajoon lyhyytensä puolesta.



Tuo edullisuus, taka-akseli ja pidemmän keulan sopivuus ja toki ulkonäkö tuossa viehättää. Nyt kun vertailin tarkemmin geometriaa, niin olis kyllä tosiaan pari senttiä lyhyempi reach kun nykyisessä. Nykyään norco fluid, liekö ois vähän turhan samanlainen sitten..  :Leveä hymy:  Oon pitäny tuota vähän niinkuin vara vaihtoehtona jos nykyinen norco antautuu ylipitkästä keulasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## slow

Tyylikäs on J_H:n pyörä.

----------


## justus6969

> Hymiö unohtui? Tajusit varmaan, että hissitolppa vain oli ala-asennossa ja ylhäällä se on 15(?) cm korkeammalla. 
> 
> Hieno pyörä!



nim. kullikamun ei tarvitse erikseen lisäillä hymiöitä

----------


## Dami

> Ei se muutu, tuossa on takahaarukka laakeroitu keskiöakselin ympärille (=concentric bottom bracket pivot tai jotain)



Juurikin näin kuten jussitre tuossa totesi, eli nuo Bassin rungot on nivelöity keskiön ympärille. Noita vastaavia runkoja (eli keskiön ympäri nivelöity + liukuvat dropoutit) on vaan aika rajallinen määrä markkinoilla ja tuo Kona oli niistä aikoinaan järkevin ratkaisu omaan käyttöön. Lenz taisi tehdä (ja taitaa tehdä edelleen) hyvää yleisrunkoa vastaavalla ratkaisulla, mutta hinta pompsahti ainakin silloin aika kovaksi.

----------


## Tonico

Joululahja itselle kun on aikaa taas pyöräillä.

----------


## jonihom

Paremman puoliskon joululahja valmistui hetki sitten. 2018 mallin Whyte G-170 S tuli uutena heti purettua osiin ja runko maalautettua mieleisen väriseksi alkuperäisen sinisen tilalle. Samalla tuli gripit ja keulan decalit (jotka ei kyllä erotu) speksattua myös mustaksi. Rungon maalasi ruokolahtelainen Kari Ruttonen toiveitteni pohjalta.

----------


## kauris

Erittäin makea väritys!!!

----------


## Teemu H

^On hieno, värikäs, ei mikään huomaamaton!

----------


## KotooTöihin

Varmasti uniikki ja tulee nähdyksi.

----------


## MäkiHiiri

Upea! Varaa pehmikettä lattialle, pyörtyy varmasti..

----------


## kmw

Hieno huomioliiviWhyte

----------


## jonihom

Ja tulihan se omakin joululahja itselle vihdoin. 2019 mallin Whyte 909. Tällä ois tarkotus noita jäykkäperäenskatouhuja lähtee kokeilee.

----------


## jonihom

> Mistäs näitä Whytejä tilailet/ostat? On kiinnostanut ko. merkki joskus, mutta ei ole oikein tarjontaa osunut silmään.



Pyöräliike Varustamo Lappeenrannassa myy, sitten Iikan pyörävarikko, Sportax ja Hi5bikes ainakin. Nämä tuli ekana mieleen.

----------


## kauris

Tällainen tuore palkinto osui Whyteen liittyen juuri silmiin. Ei tosin jäykkäperään liittyvää.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbike...-the-year.html

----------


## JK-

Tuommoinen kuiturunkocube tuli kasattua ensi suvelle: kuvan kokonaisuudelle kertyi painoa 7,6kg

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

Vieläkun laittaa kumien tekstit venttiilien kohdille, niin helpompi etsiä piikki tai kivensiru päälykumesta kun löytää sisurista reiän. 
Kerran kesti 3km ja oli uusi reikä, kun tarkistin huonosti (löytyi kivensiru kun oikein taitteli) ja viimeksikin löytyi piikki päälykumesta sisurin reiän perusteella.

----------


## Kemizti

Evolinkin evoluutioversio nro 3.. alkoi keltaisesta Evo130:stä, viime kausi mentiin mustalla Evo150:llä, ensi kaudeksi tulikin sitten taas keltainen, tällä kertaa Evo158..

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tyttärelle tuli tehtyä tällainen Orange Zest 26 -junnupyörä ensi kesää varten.
Lähti vähän tuunaus laukalle kun järkytyksekseni totesin pyörän painavan orkkisspeksissä 12,5 kiloa. 
Käytännössä rungon ja keulan lisäksi ainoastaan voimansiirto on alkuperäistä. Nyt painoa 9,7kg eli ihan mukavasti keveni. Kelpaa tytön ajella.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tyttärelle tuli tehtyä tällainen Orange Zest 26 -junnupyörä ensi kesää varten.
> Lähti vähän tuunaus laukalle kun järkytyksekseni totesin pyörän painavan orkkisspeksissä 12,5 kiloa. 
> Käytännössä rungon ja keulan lisäksi ainoastaan voimansiirto on alkuperäistä. Nyt painoa 9,7kg eli ihan mukavasti keveni. Kelpaa tytön ajella.



Tyylikäs.. meillä poitsun setuppi näyttää nyt tältä; 
Ja kesäksi päivittyy vielä tuon 24">26" muutoksen myötä hiukan raskaaksi käynyt Saint 1x9 11-32 systeemi, XTR/XT 1x10 11-36 setuppiin, sekä hiilikuitutankoa jne..

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Evolinkin evoluutioversio nro 3.. alkoi keltaisesta Evo130:stä, viime kausi mentiin mustalla Evo150:llä, ensi kaudeksi tulikin sitten taas keltainen, tällä kertaa Evo158..



Yhtäkaikki, vaikka olisi mikä evoluutioversio, tulee aina Frankensteinin hirviö mieleen, kun näkee näitä Poleja..

----------


## kauris

Evolinkkien ulkonäköön en ole minäkään tottunut. Machine ja Stamina viehettävät hieman enemmän visuaalisestikin.

----------


## jame1967

Onko näitä machineita porukoilla vielä , voisitte pistää kuvia .

----------


## Teemu H

Kerran Tampereella työreissun yhteydessä erehdyin pysähtymään paikallisessa erikoisliikkeessä, ja sen tuloksena, muutamien kiemuroiden jälkeen, olen saanut uuden pyörän talliini. 40-v. syntymäpäivälahjaksi itselleni ostin, 10-vuotiasta Specialized Tricrossia korvaamaan. Vaimolta oli lupa hankkia jopa kesäauto (Saab), mutta ajattelin kuitenkin pyörän olevan parempi vaihtoehto  :Cool: 

3T Exploro Team alkuperäisasussa 650b-kiekoilla ja renkainaan Panaracer Gravelking 48mm, tilaa on vähän suuremmillekin. Tämä rengas ei ainakaan sovellu talvikäyttöön...


Litkuttelinkin juuri 700c-kiekoille Terrene Griswoldit, näillä kyllä pääseekin (testasin vanhalla pyörällä).

----------


## JiiPee

Toi commencal on kyllä hieno, toisin kun polemiikki joka on aika kauhee.
Tonicin trekki on kans aika stealth hieno.

----------


## Sambolo

Polethan on ihan törkeen hienoja  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Niija mopsit on jonkun mielestä kauniita koiria  :Hymy:  Kaikki ne kulkee ihavitutäysii kun vaan polkaisee kunnolla.

----------


## PutkisetaOy



----------


## stumpe



----------


## Rosco

Trek Stache 7. Edessä terrene ja takana chupa, molemmat litkutettuina. Toimii polulla ja kelvillä, umpihankeen ei asiaa. Ketterä talvipyörä!

----------


## tinke77

Onniwanni sai tulevaksi suveksi vähän leveämpää rengastusta.

----------


## klemola



----------


## Teemu H

No siinä on nopean näköinen! Vähän huonosti vain ehkä soveltuu tammikuun pakkaslenkeille, vaikka levyjarrut löytyy.

Myös hieno saha.

----------


## LJL

> No siinä on nopean näköinen! Vähän huonosti vain ehkä soveltuu tammikuun pakkaslenkeille, vaikka levyjarrut löytyy.
> 
> Myös hieno saha.



Hieno Canyon! Sahalla voi sahata esim. parrasta jääpuikot kun on ajanut 45km/h keskinopeudella lenkin näillä keleillä.

----------


## JohannesP

Canyonin tylsiin yksivärisiin väreihin tottuneena tämä on jo piristävä yllätys! Takakolmiossa olisi omasta mieltymyksestä voinut olla aavistus väriä tasapainottamassa, mutta hyvä noinkin. Varsinkin kun Aerodissa tuota pinta-alaa löytyy niin ne yksiväriset olleet entistä tylsempiä, varsinkin se stealth musta. 

Saisi moni valmistaja ottaa mallia esim Spessusta kuinka tarjota vähän uniikimpiakin värityksiä niiden yksiväristen runkojen lisäksi. Hyvin näyttää nuo Spessun värikkäätkin käyvän kaupaksi.

----------


## klemola

Tuo Canyonin väri taitaa olla jokin kuvaelma menneestä tulevaan, kun takakolmio on purppuran värinen (ei oikein tule esille kuin valossa) ja muuttuu vaalean siniseksi, kuten Movistarin ajoasut  muuttuivat pari vuotta sitten... Itselle kun ei löytynyt tuosta pyörästä musta/kelta versiota niin tuokin kelpaa.

----------


## spacer

CdF 931 vuodelta 2014. Runko on Reynoldsin 931 putkista, eli ruostumatonta terästä. 

Jotain pientä hienosäätöä joutunee vielä tekemään ja kesäksi vaihtuu sileät Panaracerin 38mm Gravelkingit alle.

----------


## tinke77

^ On hieno !

----------


## LJL

^^ Hieno on pyörä ja ihQ detalji tuo Wolftoothin direct mount. Itsellä molemmissa pyörissä Wolftooth ovaali ja maasturissa Sramin kammet niin siinä saa directmountin, mutta krossarissa Shimanon valitettavasti me ei-olla jo eellä eikä siten yhtä ilmava tunnelma.

----------


## EvilOne

> Läskiä ei huvittanut enää polkea, joten se lähti kiertoon ja Suttura tuli tilalle...



Onkos nuo SKS Bluemels lokarit? Mikä leveys? Omaan Sutturaan pitäisi lokarit speksailla touring-hommiin, 45mm Riddlerit renkaina.

----------


## Takamisakari

Kauhia fillarikuume tulee noita Genesiksiä, 1-1:iä ja Sutria kattellessa..

----------


## JackOja

> Kauhia fillarikuume...



Lääkitys on helppo.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Lääkitys on helppo.



Kun katsoo lompakkoon niin on helppo priorisoida, maasturi vielä laittamatta tilaukseen.

----------


## naukku

Laitoin omaan 2019 Sutra LTD:hen nämä lokarit https://www.bike24.com/p2309427.html?q=sks%20edge%20al Mahtuu mara winter 50 pyörimään.

----------


## jakkok

> Jotain pientä hienosäätöä joutunee vielä tekemään...



Jotain tarttis... :Vink: 

Mihin tämä maailma on menossa... Tuommoinen spaceripino pyöräsi kuva ketjussa ja kukaan ei sano mitään!
Vai oikeuttaako käyttäjätunnus moisen?


j

----------


## maalinni

> Jotain tarttis...
> 
> Mihin tämä maailma on menossa... Tuommoinen spaceripino pyöräsi kuva ketjussa ja kukaan ei sano mitään!
> Vai oikeuttaako käyttäjätunnus moisen?
> 
> 
> j



 :Leveä hymy:  


On kyllä niin hieno, ettei avaruudettimia edes huomaa!

----------


## EvilOne

> Laitoin omaan 2019 Sutra LTD:hen nämä lokarit https://www.bike24.com/p2309427.html?q=sks%20edge%20al Mahtuu mara winter 50 pyörimään.



Tattis vinkistä!

----------


## kauris

Spacerit yläpuolella eivät välttämättä aiheuta nurinaa, koska katsoja voi olettaa niiden olevan väliaikaisia ja odottavan vain ohjainputken katkaisua. Joskus kauppakassin pidikkeeksi noita on kyllä kommentoitu. Sama määrä alapuolella saattaa aiheuttaa enemmän nurinaa.


Hieno pyörä.

----------


## Plus

> Onkos nuo SKS Bluemels lokarit? Mikä leveys? Omaan Sutturaan pitäisi lokarit speksailla touring-hommiin, 45mm Riddlerit renkaina.



42mm Resoluten kanssa hyvät lokarit ovat 53mm Bluemelsit. Hommasin tuohon vielä 2.1" Thunder Burtien kanssa käytettäväksi B65 Bluemelsit, ja ne kyllä mahtuvat Burttien kanssa hyvin, mutta tuo leveämpi on löysempi ja rämisee 42mm renkaidenkin kanssa helpommin.

----------


## Dr.J

Tämä projektin raison d´être on all-out aero road machine. Vuorille tällä ei lähdetä, vaan tavoite on mennä kovaa tasaisella - joko yksin tai porukassa, esim. Vätternrundanin sub7h-ryhmää kipparoidessa. 55t eturatas ja SRM Exaktit ovat vielä tuloillaan.

----------


## plr

Eiköhän tuolla matka taitu vauhdikkaasti. Loistava värivalinta!

----------


## JohannesP

Varmasti nopea eikä vain näköinen. Kiinnostaisi kuulla mikä puolsi SRM Exaktien valintaa.

----------


## asuzag

Viikonloppuna tuli kasattua itelle NS Bikes Eccentric alu evo 29 runkoon tuommonen.

----------


## Dr.J

> Varmasti nopea eikä vain näköinen. Kiinnostaisi kuulla mikä puolsi SRM Exaktien valintaa.



Lyhykäisyydessään: luotto SRM:aan valmistajana sekä halu kokeilla tätä uutta tuotetta. Ei Exaktissa varmaan ole mitään oleellista etua Vectoriin tai Assiomaan verrattuna, mutta tällaiseen ns. kompromissittomaan pyörään ne nähdäkseni sopivat.

----------


## kuovipolku

Varmaan myös halu kokeilla onko se asennus niin hankalaa, absurdiuteen asti ulottuvaa huolellisuutta ja tarkkuutta ja kätevyyttä vaativaa kuin milliaseksi sitä yleisesti jonkinlaisena luotettavana arvioijana tai lähestulkoon auktoriteettina yleisesti pidetty dcrainmaker kuvaa?

Minusta ainakin olisi hienoa olla pätevämpi kuin muut ja selvitä sellaisista jutuista missä muut kompastuvat "alokasmaisiin virheisiin" (ja syyttävät sitten turhaan ja väärin perustein tuotetta, jonka käyttöä he eivät hallitse eivätkä edes ymmärrä ja jonka suunnittelun lähtökohtia ja olemassaolon tarkoitusta he eivät edes ymmärrä)!

Sitten tietysti olisi hienoa, jos Exaktit todella olisivat oikein asennettuina yhtä tarkkoja ja luotettavia kuin valmistaja vakuuttaa. Ja luulen ymmärtäväni miksi mahdollisuus (appin avulla?) itse tarkistaa mittauksen tarkkuus olisi myös tärkeä ja toivottava ominaisuus.

Mutta joka tapauksessa tykkään asenteesta, jolla pyörää on lähdetty rakentamaan ja jolla myös tehomittari on valittu! Hinta tai hinta/laatusuhde *ei* koskaan ole tuotteen ominaisuus.

----------


## kauris

Hieno fillari asuzagilla! Sopivasti oranssia yksityiskohtaa muutoin mustassa fillarissa.

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tuli viikonloppuna vaihdettua Tukholmasta ostetut Bianchin pullohäkit tuohon ja uusi Fizikin tankonauha. Tällä viikolla pitäis tulla 88€ bundle Vittoria Corsa G+ kumeja ja lateksisisureita. Ne vielä päälle, jonka jälkeen lähden metsästämään x-aikavälillä hiilarikiekkoja. Jossain vaiheessa voisin etsiä myös haarovälille mukavampaa satulaa, mutta tähän hätään Fizik Aliante saa käydä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nurinkurinen järjesty AnttiWalkerilla! Haaroväli edellä pitäisi mennä, sitten tulevat renkaat, sitten tankonauha, sitten hiiliarikiekot ja vasta sitten pullohäkit :Cool:  Mutta jonkin verran ymmärtämystä mulla riittää sitäkin kohtaan että toisinkin voi mennä, etenkin jos matka on sattunutviemään Tukholmaan ja Norrmalmilla Bianchi Caféhen eikä ole voinut välttää sortumasta heräteostoksiin.

Muuten olen itsenikin vähän yllättäenkin sitä mieltä että tuollainen jo vähän "vanhanaikaisen" mallinen runko on ruvennut näyttämään oikeastaan paremmalta kuin se näytti ollessaan uudempi ja vallitsevammassa asemassa markkinoilla. Joko silmä vihdoin tottuu (eikä enää tee vertailuja samanmallisiin mutta kevyeämmän näköisiin pyöriin) tai sitten omat kauneusihanteet ovat muuttuneet :No huh!: 

Celeste on sekin sitä hienompi väri mitä suurempi osa pyöristä on mustia (tai mikä väri tai värityyppi kulloinkin sattuu olemaan in, kuten ennen sanottiin).

----------


## justus6969

Miksi cervelon sivuprofiilissa on reikiä ollenkaan, olisi vaan laminoitu hiilikuitua seinäksi runko+vanteet? fillarista on varmaan tuskasta vähentää poikkipinta-alaa, pitänee pienentää pohkeita&reisiä

----------


## frp

^ Koska UCI säännöt

----------


## Tassu

AnttiWalkerin Bianchi on kyllä hemmetin nätti jo sellaisenaan. 

Muut maantiepyörät viime aikoina ei valitettavasti yllä lähellekään. Makuasioita sanoi hän.

----------


## Sambolo

> Viikonloppuna tuli kasattua itelle NS Bikes Eccentric alu evo 29 runkoon tuommonen.



Hillityn tyylikäs  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> CdF 931 vuodelta 2014. Runko on Reynoldsin 931 putkista, eli ruostumatonta terästä. 
> 
> Jotain pientä hienosäätöä joutunee vielä tekemään ja kesäksi vaihtuu sileät Panaracerin 38mm Gravelkingit alle.



Yksinkertaisen ja ajattoman kaunis pyörä. Kelpaisi mullekin.

----------


## sf12

> Tämä projektin raison d´être on all-out aero road machine. Vuorille tällä ei lähdetä, vaan tavoite on mennä kovaa tasaisella - joko yksin tai porukassa, esim. Vätternrundanin sub7h-ryhmää kipparoidessa. 55t eturatas ja SRM Exaktit ovat vielä tuloillaan.



Tässä on kyllä jäätävän hieno pyörä! Varmasti myös nopea.

----------


## huotah

> Tämä projektin raison d´être on all-out aero road machine. Vuorille tällä ei lähdetä, vaan tavoite on mennä kovaa tasaisella - joko yksin tai porukassa, esim. Vätternrundanin sub7h-ryhmää kipparoidessa. 55t eturatas ja SRM Exaktit ovat vielä tuloillaan.



Tämä on niitä pyöriä mitkä näyttää kuvissa oudolta, mutta luonnossa upealta. Onnittelut hienosta hankinnasta.

----------


## Ari71

YT Capra 29 CF PRO - 2019

----------


## AnttiWalker

Sori heti perään uusi, mutta sain tänään nuo uudet ulkokumit. Osaisko joku sanoa millä noi piet saa irrotettua reunoista? Tosin veikkaan, että sotkeentuu heti ekalla ulkolenkillä. Tuossa joku kyseli nurinkurisesta järjestyksestä ja sen verran sanon, että satula on hommattu ensin edelliseen pyörään, mutta saatan ostaa paremman tilalle. Brooksin Cambiumit kiinnostaa.

----------


## LJL

IKH:n Wunderwipesillä tai CRC:n multipurpose wipeseillä lähtee erinomaisesti passiivit tanwallista. Eipä kestä.

----------


## AnttiWalker

> IKH:n Wunderwipesillä tai CRC:n multipurpose wipeseillä lähtee erinomaisesti passiivit tanwallista. Eipä kestä.



Kiitos paljon. Pitääpä käydä hakemassa.

----------


## JohannesP

Tanwallit vaatii vain ylimääräistä työtä pitää puhtaana. Itse mennyt ihan harja + pyörän pesuaine ja silläkin lähtee. Helpoiten lähtee kun säännällisesti pesee eikä anna piittyä kovin tiukkaan. 

En ole itse testannut, mutta toisella foorumilla yksi kehui Gear Aid teltan saumojen ynm. tiivistysainetta tanwallien puhtaana pitämiseen. Ehkä vähän hassua suojata renkaita likaantumiselta, mutta toisaalta jos pitää puhtaana ja uuden näköisinä pienellä työllä niin miksei. Täytyy itse hankkia testiin.

Näitä löytyy muunkin merkkisiä eräliikkeistä niin varmaan kaikki samaa ainetta. 
https://www.amazon.com/Gear-Aid-Seam.../dp/B01NC0YPAK

----------


## stenu

Mä taas oon antanu pinttyä. Pääsee kaikkein helpoimmalla  :Leveä hymy: 

(Tosin gg-krossari kyseessä eli passiivit antaa vaan uskottavuutta..)

----------


## Shamus

Tuli tuunattua kevätkuntoon...

----------


## kuovipolku

Foorumin kuvatuin Salsa Warbird? :Cool:  

Joka siis nyt on saanut (ainakin) uudet tankonauhat, uudet pullotelineet ja vielä Lauf-haarukan tarrojen verran lisää piristävää väriä tavalla joka vain parantaa kokonaisuutta.

Noissa tan wall -renkaissa on sellainen esteettisesti jännä juttu, että johonkin pyörään ne sopivat ja johonkin toiseen eivät - enkä keski syytä moiseen. En siis myöskään osaisi etukäteeen sanoa sopivatko ne vai eivät. 

Ylläoleva on tietysti puhtaasti subjektiivinen näkemys - samoin kuin se että Lauf on oikeastaan hyvännäköinen, niin ruma ja outo ettei se enää ole kumpaakaan vaan sopii pyörään kuin tikka tauluun,

PS Yhtä vain en ymmärrä: mistä mieltymys kuvata pyörä vakiintuneen käytännön vastaisesti? Pyörä kuin pyörä on enemmän edukseen voimansiirron puolelta kuvattuna - ja väärältä puolelta otetussa kuvassa jotenkin nolon oloinen, vähän kuin poseerauksen juuri lopettanut filmitähti kuvattuna sillä hetkellä kun hän on juuri huomannut että joku jatkaakin kuvaamista.

----------


## Shamus

> PS Yhtä vain en ymmärrä: mistä mieltymys kuvata pyörä vakiintuneen käytännön vastaisesti? Pyörä kuin pyörä on enemmän edukseen voimansiirron puolelta kuvattuna - ja väärältä puolelta otetussa kuvassa jotenkin nolon oloinen, vähän kuin poseerauksen juuri lopettanut filmitähti kuvattuna sillä hetkellä kun hän on juuri huomannut että joku jatkaakin kuvaamista.



Yleensä toiselta puolelta, mutta itselle on tullut tavaksi kuvata mahdollisuuksien mukaan kaikki omat pyörät samalla tavalla tuossa paikassa...

Helppoa olla kuvatuin Warbirdi, koska niitä ei montaa taida foorumilla majailla  :Vink: 

Tässä parempi puoli...

----------


## fiber

^ Muuten erittäin namu, mutta etuhaarukka on minusta kömpelön näköinen viritys. Ikään kuin jostain tavarapyörästä lainattu. Ehkä se raapii silmää siksi, että muu kokonaisuus on poikkeuksellisenkin siro ja vähäeleisen tyylikäs. Sorry tämmöinen totuuden torven törähdys  :No huh!:

----------


## kuovipolku

Mä luulen - tai uskon ja toivon :Cool:  - että Laufin ja Warbirdin kanssa on sama juttu kuin eräänkin foorumikuvista tutun, projektina rakentuneen valkoisen  Cervélon kanssa: sen ei pitäisi (niin kuin kimalaisenkaan ei pitäisi kyetä lentämään) näyttää hyvältä mutta jollain ihmeen kaupalla siitä tuli luonnossa (ja etenkin ajossa nähtynä) ihan hieno :Sarkastinen:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Lauf näyttää siksi useimpien mielestä oudolta, kun vuosikymmeniä on ensin iskostettu päähän miltä kippurasarvisen etuhaarukan kuuluu näyttää niin kaikki siitä perinteisestä poikkeava näyttää oudolta.

Olisi kyllä kiva päästä joskus gravel-laitteessa Laufia testaamaan. Ehkä sitten, kun voitan eurojaskan päävoiton.

----------


## plr

Laufin toiminnasta on erilaisia arvosteluita ja kun ei ole päässyt kokeilemaan, niin ei oikein tiedä onko se hyvä. Ulkonäöllisesti Lauf jättää jonkin verran toivomisen varaa.

----------


## fiber

> Lauf näyttää siksi useimpien mielestä oudolta, kun vuosikymmeniä on ensin iskostettu päähän miltä kippurasarvisen etuhaarukan kuuluu näyttää niin kaikki siitä perinteisestä poikkeava näyttää oudolta.



Voi olla osin tätä. Osittain sitten sitä, että sen alapäässä on liikaa tavaraa eikä se näytä saman funkkiskoulukunnan suunnittelutuotteelta kuin maantiepyörän muu kokonaisuus.

Kun nyt eräs kommentoija otti esiin taas silmätikku-Cervelon, niin en ollenkaan väitä etteikö se näyttäisi "paremmalta" eli linjakkaammalta ja käyttötarkoitukseensa sopivammalta aerotangon kanssa. Sitä ei rakennettu missikisoja varten, ja siitä tuli itselle rakas hiukan samalla tavalla kuin vaikkapa tähän talouteen otetuista "koirista", joista on pikkuhiljaa tullut minulle "lemmikkieläimiä", suorastaan perheenjäseniä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuohan ei ole maantiepyörä. Kokonaisuuden tuhoaa siinä mielessä myös pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja, levyjarrut ja paksut kumit noista dildokahvoista puhumattakaan.

----------


## ratikka

Pole pääsi vihdoin ulos tallista. Nastat tarttui paremmin kuin tauti.

https://uppaa.fi/image/UHp

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kun nyt eräs kommentoija otti esiin taas silmätikku-Cervelon, niin en ollenkaan väitä etteikö se näyttäisi "paremmalta" eli linjakkaammalta ja käyttötarkoitukseensa sopivammalta aerotangon kanssa. Sitä ei rakennettu missikisoja varten, ja siitä tuli itselle rakas hiukan samalla tavalla kuin vaikkapa tähän talouteen otetuista "koirista", joista on pikkuhiljaa tullut minulle "lemmikkieläimiä", suorastaan perheenjäseniä.



Olisit iloinen että pyöräsi on jäänyt jonkun mieleen poikkeuksellisen hyvin  :Sarkastinen:  Vaikka mä en ymmärrettävästi muista läheskään kaikkea mitä olen tänne kirjoittanut, olen ehdottoman varma että esitin Cervélosta myös positiivisia kommentteja eli korjasin hieman alkuperäistä näkemystäni eikä siinä silloin ollut mitään hiivatin aerotankoa.

Muuten se ettei pyörää ole rakennettu missikisoja varten ei tarkoita sitä ettei sitä voisi tai saisi katsoa missikisojen tuomarin silmin. Jotkut pyörät ovat kuin missejä joita ei voi olla näkemättä misseinä sillionkaan kun he ovat ilman meikkejä verkkareissa. 

PS Kai minun on laitettava kuva omastanikin eli G-Crosserista joka kävi talvella läpi pienen muodonmuutoksen. Ei sitäkään ole rakennettu missikisoja varten vaan tavoitteena oli enemmänkin sellainen konstailematon peruspyörä lajissaan ja tehtäväänsä sopiva "workhorse" - mutta saa sitä katsoa ja arvostella myös puhtaasti esteettisestä näkökulmasta. Tylystikin tai vaikka suorasukaisesti haukkuen, jos niin haluaa.

----------


## stenu

^ Eikös koko tällaisen topicin ainoa tarkoitus ole toimia "pyörien missikisoina". Kuvien perusteella ei varsinaisesti pysty arvostelemaan juurikaan muuta kuin ulkonäköä ja sekin on makuasia, joten mikäli tänne kuvan pyörästään postaa, asettaa sen tietoisesti alttiiksi pinnalliselle, ulkonäköön perustuvalle arvostelulle. Hyvin harvan pyörän sielu välittyy kuviin asti, mutta ne, joista se välittyy, ovat niitä todellisia missejä. Rahalla ostettu kauneus on katoavaa pintakiiltoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin minustakin, mutta itsekin joskus kovin herkkätuntoisena miehenä olin aistivinani fiberin tekstissä pientä närkästyneisyyttä. Ehkei siitä että hänen Cervéloaan arvosteltiin vaan pikemmin siitä että hän koki minun toistamiseen nostavan sen jonkinlaiseksi esimerkiksi tyylittömästä tai kokonaisuutena epäonnistuneesta pyörästä. Mutta saatoin tulkita väärinkin.

Sitten se luvattu kuva. Koruton kuva koruttomasta pyörästä:




Hyvin palvelleet vanhat kiekot (jotka eivät koskaan jättäneet kuskia tien päälle vaikka pari pinnaa vuosien kuluessa menikin poikki) olivat tien päässä, yhdessä vanteessa selvä halkeama ja toisessakin alullaan. Vannoutuneesta vannejarrumiehestä tuli milteipä hetken mielijohteesta levyjarrumies eli TRP:n cantilever-jarrut vaihtuivat Shimanon mekaanisiin ja kiekoiksi tuli työhevoselle sopivasti Mavicin Aksium Discit. Uutta iloisempaa ilmettä saatiin tankonauhojen vaihdolla. Muuta ei täyshuollon ja tarvittavien kulutusosien vaihdon lisäksi tarvittukaan.

Vanhoista juomapulloista tein ihan itse varasisuri- ja työkalukotelot. Värit eivät tietenkään ollenkaan sovi mutta nuo olivatkin kokeilukappaleet ja vanhat oranssiset odottavat kaapissa.

Lokarin aisan muovikiinnitys otti ja hajosi itsestään, ilman ensimmäistäkään hittiä tai nurinmenoa, ja korjasin sen sinisellä teipillä. Ajattelen itse että koska lähes samaa sinistä on myös Garminissa niin sehän on itse asiassa hauska yksityiskohta. Tai virhe tai vaurio joka japanilaisen estetiikan mukaan pitää esimerkiksi muutoin täydellisessä teeastiassa olla :Cool: 

Satula on joku Giantin oma ensiasennussatula sen gravelpyörään. Eli muovinen ja myös sen näköinen. Punaista väriä ei hyvällä tahdollakaan voi nähdä oranssina enkä väitä edes itselleni että se on wabisabi-estetiikan mukainen, mutta otin sen käyttöön kunnes vanha rakas SMP Forma on päällystetty uudelleen (tai uusi samanlainen on hankittu tilalle, en ole vielä päättänyt) ja se täyttää muutoin tehtävänsä (ja on yllättävän mukava, kunhan se on oikealla paikalla oikeassa kulmassa).

Runkolaukkuja vierastin pitkään, mutta nyt olen huomannut sen niin toimivaksi (eli sinne mahtuu yllättävän paljon kaikenlaista eikä se hankaa, heilu eikä kolise) että tuskin siitä enää luovun.

----------


## fiber

> Niin minustakin, mutta itsekin joskus kovin herkkätuntoisena miehenä olin aistivinani fiberin tekstissä pientä närkästyneisyyttä.



Mahdollista närkästyneisyyttä on saattanut aiheutua alkuperäisen kommenttisi kirjoitusaikaan, mutta se haihtui pian kuin vesi ulkona kuivuvasta pyykistä pakkaspäivänä: aiheutti kyllä hetkellisen jäätymisen, mutta sitten sublimaation kautta kaikki on taas kuivaa, raikasta ja puhdasta.

Vaikea kutsua Gir'siä koruttomaksi, kun siinä on niin paljon helyjä etenkin runkokolmiossa. Mutta onhan tuo funktionaalinen ja varmasti käyttöönsä passeli.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vaikea kutsua Gir'siä koruttomaksi, kun siinä on niin paljon helyjä etenkin runkokolmiossa. Mutta onhan tuo funktionaalinen ja varmasti käyttöönsä passeli.



Tämä on hyvä :Sarkastinen: 

Ensin närkästyi todella ja halusi ehdottomasti huomauttaa että "koruton" tässä yhteydessä tarkoitti tietenkin arkista, vaatimatonta ja kaunistelematonta. Toisin sanoen pyörässä ei ole mitään mikä olisi hankittu sen vuoksi että se näyttää hyvältä eikä pyörään ole hankittu mitään sen vuoksi että pyörä kokonaisuutena näyttäisi paremmalta. Ei edes ole valittu useammasta vaihtoehdosta sitä mikä näyttää parhaalta. Kaikki mitä pyörään on laitettu on tarpeellista ja kaikella on tarkoituksensa. Ainuttakaan ylimääräistä "helyä" - tässä sanan laittaminen lainausmerkkeihin paljastaa närkästymisen aitouden ja syvyyden :Cool:  - siinä ei ole.

Sitten muistaa että vaikka kaikki edellä mainittu pitää paikkansa, sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä eikä se liity mitenkään siihen miten ja millaisin esteettisin perustein tässä ketjussa pyöriä arvostellaan ja miten niitä tuleekin arvostella. Joten jätin edelliset huomautukset tekemättä.

Sitten närkästyin uudelleen kun tajusin että vaikka siteeratuista lauseista jälkimmäisen voi lukea jonkinlaisena positiivisena ja edellistä tasoittavana kommenttina, se olisikin luettava edellistäkin purevampana kommenttina. Mutta otan oikean käden peukalolla ja etusormilla tiukan otteen vasemman peukalon tyvinivelen ulnaarisen sivusiteestä, puristan niin kovaa kuin pystyn ja lasken kahteensataan. Sitten mieleni onkin kuin aavaa merta valkoiset purjeet sinistä taivasta vasten purjehtiva fregatti ja tajuan että tyyppihän ei selvästikään ymmärrä että vaikka niin kreikkalaista uurnaa kuin alumiinista peilariakin(1) voi arvioida puhtaasti esteettisin perustein, perusteiden tulee olla niiden esteettisen olemuksen mukainen. "The aesthetic judgement of an object should correspond to the aesthetic essence of the object"(2).


(1) Teillä päin ehkä maitohinkki tai tonkka.

(2) Keksin lainauksen ihan äsken omasta päästäni (minkä varmasti osasit arvatakin etkä ruvennut googlaamaan ketä oikein mahdoin siteerata).

----------


## fiber

Touché itsellesi. Eiköhän tässä olla piilopiruiltu ja julkikehuttu toinen toistemme konkelit ihan estradin täydeltä. Jatketaan kampia pyörittäen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Joo, me taidettiin pudottaa pääjoukko suoraan vetoon ja nyt me ollaan ykskaks yllättäen hatkassa kaksistaan eikä suora lähetys ala vasta kuin tunnin päästä joten ei TV-ajankaan takia kannata rehkiä. 
Himmataan ja säästellään voimia :Hymy: 

PS Mulla nyt on näitä kirjoitusripulipäiviä eikä ketjussa ollut muutakaan elämää ja mun jutut voi halutessaan ohittaa yhtä nopeasti kuin jonkun toisen one-linerit. Joten kenellekään ei pitäisi olla aiheutunut vaivaa eikä kärsimystä.

PPS Oli mulla sellainen kaunis ajatuskin: rohkaista muita eli sellaisia jotka eivät ole arvanneet laittaa kuvaa omastaan siinä pelossa että tulee voimakkaasti negatiivista palautetta tai ilkeämielisiä kommenteja jotka sitten aiheuttavat pelkkää pahaa mieltä. Hyvään huonoon kritiiikkiin voi suhtautua huumorilla ja huonon huonon kritiikin antaa valua kuin vesi hanhen selästä  - ja jos onni suo, joku kehuukin ja sehän aina lämmittää mieltä :Cool:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kivoja pyörien kuvia teillä mussutuksen seassa.

----------


## Köfte

^ Samaa mieltä, miekkailkaa keskenänne.

----------


## kuovipolku

Herrat on hyvät ja ottavat kameran kauniiseen käteen!



PS Ihan vakavasti puhuen: foorumilla kirjoittamiseen, olipa se mussutusta tai miekkailua tai mitä tahansa muuta, ei tarvita mitään oikeutusta, mutta jos sellaista ajateltaisiin tarvittavan, kuvittelisin että tässä ketjussa se lunastettaisiin ensisijaisesti sillä että postattaisiin itse kuva tai kuvia ja toissijaisesti sillä että annettaisiin kommentteja toisten fillareista. Ei millään muulla.

Toiseksi tätä ketjua ei ole millään lailla rajattu kuvaketjuksi vaan kommentit kuvista ovat alusta pitäen kuuluneet asiaan - ja kommenttien luonteeseen kuuluu että niistä ja niihin vain löyhästikin liittyen voidaan myös keskustella eikä sen tavan jolla keskustellaan tarvitse olla kaikkien mieleen tai kaikkia viihdyttävää tai kiinnostavaa.

----------


## LJL

> Herrat on hyvät ja ottavat kameran kauniiseen käteen!



Lupaan tehdä sen viikonloppuun mennessä, mutta edellytyksin että NYT HILIAA

----------


## kauris

Ihan vain jotta saadaan kuvia, niin tässä viimeisin räpsy, joka löytyi puhelimesta. Ei ole kiekkoja aseteltu venttiilit alaspäin jne. kun tätä ei ollut tarkoitettu poseerauskuvaksi. Piti vain ottaa kuva kun toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta takakuraläpästä. Kuvassa myös uudet kammet jotka nyt noin 170 mm edellisten 175 mm sijaan. Siinähän kävi nimittäin niin, että uudet oli myös 175 mm mutta poljinakselin reikä vain eri kohdassa. Lyhensin kammenpäitä sitten itse sen about 5 mm.

----------


## sak

Samaa mieltä, lisää kuvia!

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

> Samaa mieltä, lisää kuvia!
> 
> Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Aiinii, ja se toiseks tärkein, esittely.
Onone inbred 29 kokoa xl/21"
Arki/työmatka/kärrynvetopyörä.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Laitetan yksi vielä väärästä suunnasta otettu kuva hirvityskeulasta joka aiheuttaa keskustelua runsaasti joka puolella  :Hymy: 

+ Whisky

----------


## fiber

^ hyvältä näyttää! mitä viskiä?

----------


## kauris

Maku näyttää olevan savun sijaan kuituinen.

----------


## plr

> .. kuva hirvityskeulasta



Eihän tuo edestä näytä muita kummallisemmalta. Kahvojen viistosta asennosta tulee mieleen, että kun omassa GT Gradessa oli ensiasennustankona vähän vastaava alhaalta levenevä malli, jossa kahvat on pakko asentaa samalla tavalla sisään päin kallistumaan, niin putkelta ajaessa ei millään sopeutunut ranteen asentoon. Neljän tuhannen kilometrin jälkeen oli pakko nöyrtyä ja vaihtaa tavallinen ei-flare-tanko pyörään ja nyt on hyvä asento ranteille. Levenevällä tangolla alaote on mukavan tukeva.

----------


## cuppis

^sun ei kannattane kokeilla mun Fargoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Työmatkapyörän vaihto oli edessä ja olin jo pari kertaa siirtänyt Kona Sutra LTD:n ostoskoriin bikeshopin sivuilla, mutta sitten kävinkin eilen vielä kalasatamassa ja aivan yht'äkkiä olikin tuollainen autoni kyydissä. No työmatkapyörän kriteerit täyttyivät, eli lokarit saa kiinni ja 38mm griswoldit mahtuu pyörimään lokareiden kanssa, joten ei tässä mitään vahinkoa tapahtunut, vaikka en nyt Konaa ostanutkaan. Lisää väriä tuli elämään kertaheitolla.

Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Orbea Terra M21? 

Jos olisi niitä peukkuja, antaisin 5/5.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Orbea Terra M21? 
> 
> Jos olisi niitä peukkuja, antaisin 5/5.



Sehän se. Olin ensin suunnitellut tilaavani MyO-ohjelman kautta omilla värityksillä ja ultegran sähköillä, mutta toimitus olisi mennyt huhtikuulle. Tuon sai heti, koko oli oikea ja hinta sopiva, joten se sai nyt kelvata.

----------


## eki_boomer

Pivot Firebird29 Pro XO1 size XL Steel Blue

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpa hieno.

----------


## LJL

Todella ihQ Orbea!! Väri sopivasti muttei liian pirtsakka. Saisikos kuvaa siitä erootillisesta seatstay-virityksestä??

----------


## TERU

> Sehän se. Olin ensin suunnitellut tilaavani MyO-ohjelman kautta omilla värityksillä ja ultegran sähköillä, mutta toimitus olisi mennyt huhtikuulle. Tuon sai heti, koko oli oikea ja hinta sopiva, joten se sai nyt kelvata.



Maksimipisteet, edes ykskertaa systeemi nyt edes puolta pistettä vie!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Todella ihQ Orbea!! Väri sopivasti muttei liian pirtsakka. Saisikos kuvaa siitä erootillisesta seatstay-virityksestä??



En itse löytänyt siitä vielä mitään eroottista. Tuotti lähinnä ongelmia, kun halusin pyörään lokasuojat mitkä ei rämise. Onneksi sopiva kiinnike löytyi eilen tammiston velo & oxygenin huollosta, joten kiitosta sinne ja nyt ensimmäiselle työmatkalle -->

----------


## Iglumies

Tällä sensijaan on hinkattu työmatkaa kohta 5 vuotta ja edellen on hyvä, tampereen talvikunnossapidon tason ansiosta joutuu keulana käyttään revelationia, että säilyy kädet jotakuinkin työkuntoisina. 



Ekin pivotti näyttää ihan pivotilta.

----------


## LJL

> En itse löytänyt siitä vielä mitään eroottista.



Josko katsotaan sitä kuvaa ja arvostellaan perberi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Josko katsotaan sitä kuvaa ja arvostellaan perberi?



Mielestäni normaali perberi. Kaikkien pyörien ulkonäköhän menee lokasuojien myötä pilalle, mutta itselläni on oltava aina yksi lokaripyörä, koska haluan ajella töihin märissäkin olosuhteissa olematta aivan kurainen. Käyttöpyöräksi ostettu, joten ei olla menty ulkonäkö edellä  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

^ Oikein mukava perberi! Tuossahan on varsin mielenkiintoinen tilanne kiinnittää lokaria mutta hyvin näyttää toimivan.

----------


## MRe

> Ei ole kiekkoja aseteltu venttiilit alaspäin jne. kun tätä ei ollut tarkoitettu poseerauskuvaksi.



Mitä ihm... mitä muita sääntöjä liittyy polkupyörän kuvaamiseen? Hevosen kantakirjakuvan osaan kyllä ottaa, mutta näköjään polkupyörän katalogikuvan ottamisessa mulla on vielä opittavaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Oikein mukava perberi! Tuossahan on varsin mielenkiintoinen tilanne kiinnittää lokaria mutta hyvin näyttää toimivan.



Ilman tuota velo&oxygenista saatua "pantaa" olisin varmaan vieläkin miettimässä millä tuon keskikiinnikkeen tuohon laitan kiinni. Vanhassa pyörässä oli samanlainen tilanne, mutta sen mukana tuli sellainen muovinen 2-osainen irtonainen välipala mihin sai keskeltä pultin ja mutterin kanssa lokarin kiinni ja se puristi kiinnikkeen kiinni seatstayhyn. Niitä kun saisi irtokamana jostain, niin tilaisin heti jemmaan pari.  Ilman tuota kiinnikettä takalokari meinaan rämisee sen verran, että itse en ainakaan sellaisella pyörällä halua ajella.

----------


## YocceT

> Mitä ihm... mitä muita sääntöjä liittyy polkupyörän kuvaamiseen? Hevosen kantakirjakuvan osaan kyllä ottaa, mutta näköjään polkupyörän katalogikuvan ottamisessa mulla on vielä opittavaa.



Noilla pääsee alkuun:

http://www.croydoncyclist.co.uk/taki...-your-bicycle/

----------


## misopa

Alurunkosetistä kasattu Farley. 10,61kg ilman polkimia ja Eggbeatereilla 10,89kg. Ihan ok tuli alurunkoiseksi, alukiekoilla ja 4.4" kumeilla.

----------


## MRe

> Noilla pääsee alkuun:
> 
> http://www.croydoncyclist.co.uk/taki...-your-bicycle/



En kyl rupee stemmiä kääntämään valokuvan takia... ja miten venttiilit saadaan koskettamaan maata?

----------


## YocceT

Venttiilit kello 6 kohtaan, eli alas, kuten mainitun sivun esimerkkikuvassa.

----------


## pätkä

> Työmatkapyörän vaihto oli edessä ja olin jo pari kertaa siirtänyt Kona Sutra LTD:n ostoskoriin bikeshopin sivuilla, mutta sitten kävinkin eilen vielä kalasatamassa ja aivan yht'äkkiä olikin tuollainen autoni kyydissä. No työmatkapyörän kriteerit täyttyivät, eli lokarit saa kiinni ja 38mm griswoldit mahtuu pyörimään lokareiden kanssa, joten ei tässä mitään vahinkoa tapahtunut, vaikka en nyt Konaa ostanutkaan. Lisää väriä tuli elämään kertaheitolla.



Hieno Orbea. Mistä hankittu?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hieno Orbea. Mistä hankittu?



Toni&Toni

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mitä ihm... mitä muita sääntöjä liittyy polkupyörän kuvaamiseen? Hevosen kantakirjakuvan osaan kyllä ottaa, mutta näköjään polkupyörän katalogikuvan ottamisessa mulla on vielä opittavaa.



Kuva voimansiirron puolelta ja kammet tasassa. Muu on turhaa hienostelua tai taiteellisia valintoja.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Alurunkosetistä kasattu Farley. 10,61kg ilman polkimia ja Eggbeatereilla 10,89kg. Ihan ok tuli alurunkoiseksi, alukiekoilla ja 4.4" kumeilla.



Kevyttä on! Ja upee buildi <3

----------


## Vivve

> Alurunkosetistä kasattu Farley. 10,61kg ilman polkimia ja Eggbeatereilla 10,89kg. Ihan ok tuli alurunkoiseksi, alukiekoilla ja 4.4" kumeilla.



Ohhoh! Mikä tuli hintalapuks? Hieno on

----------


## Jukka

Onpas nopean näköinen läski misopalla, myöskin Soranorsu666 Orbean värit miellyttää omaa silmää. Shamukseltakin taas taattua laatua.

Laitetaan tuosta omasta Hightowerista tännekin yksi kuva, lisää löytyy pyöräprojektien puolelta:

----------


## Tepsu

Talvipyörä Kona AA. Ostettu alkutalvesta ja oikein hämmästyin kuinka hyvä tuolla on ajaa. Ehkö snadisti tuo 16" on pienehkö 175cm varrelle, mutta liukkailla vain hyvä juttu. Tänään ei tarvinnut läskiä hankikannolla.
Kiitoksia vain myyjälle  :Hymy: 

Mikäs on kun Tapatalk pilaa kuvanlaadun? Yv:llä voi vinkata..

----------


## HDsnowblind

@misopa
Nyt on kyllä sen verran komia kapistus :drool:
Opiskelu aikana joutui myymään oman fätin pois, mutta nyt kun pääsi työelämään kiinni, niin voisi harkita kans oman fätin kasausta, näin projekti mielessä.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Jos läskistä saa noin köykäsen, niin kyllähän plussa pitäis saada vähän alle. Yleensä plussat tulee kasaan johonkin reilu 12kg. Omassani en kiloissa katellu ja dropperit ja halpis flatit käytössä=12,3kg. Ei se huono paino ole budjetilla rakennetuks ole kuitenkaan, kyseessä kuitenkin vaan plussa. Pakko kuitenkin kehua vielä loppuun. Siinä on kliini kisakiree läski

----------


## kauris

> Mitä ihm... mitä muita sääntöjä liittyy polkupyörän kuvaamiseen? Hevosen kantakirjakuvan osaan kyllä ottaa, mutta näköjään polkupyörän katalogikuvan ottamisessa mulla on vielä opittavaa.



Itse noudatan seuraavia ja sanomista ei ole kuvista tullut. Edelliseen, kun ei tosiaan ollut otettu poseerausta varten, kirjoitin suojaklausuulin asettelusta  :Hymy: 
Pyörä on puhdas, kuva laadukas (kunnon kameralla, ei kännykällä), valotusta ja valkotasapainoa korjattu tarvittaessa, pääkuva on suoraan sivulta voimansiirron puolelta, ulkokumien tekstit on vanteen tarroihin nähden samalla lailla ja kohdikkain, venttiilit on alaspäin, kampi kuvan puolelta eteen tai vähän yläviistoon, ketju on rattailla, jolla ketju kulkee kaunisti, maantiepyörässä isommalla eturattaalla ja ehkä noin 4. isoimmalla lehdellä takana. 
Satulan pitää tietty olla myös about vaaterissa, spacereita ei mahdottomasti ja jossa niissä tai ohjainlaakerissa on tekstejä, ne osoittaa taakse tai muutoin sopivasti, maantiepyörässä stemmi alaspäin ja jarrukahvat about vertikaalisesti.

----------


## misopa

> Ohhoh! Mikä tuli hintalapuks? Hieno on



Kiitoksia kommenteista. Tarkkaa hintalappua vähän hankala määritellä, kun uutena hommasin vain tuon runkosetin, kiekot, kammet (laakerit) ja kumit. Kammet olivat lisäksi löytö Fillaritorilta, jotka olivat uudet ja ajamattomat vieläpä. Alle kahden tonnin jäi kuitenkin keveästi nuo edellä mainitut.

Muut komponentit luovutti talveksi läskiin 29" Procaliber RSL, johon olin hommannut aiemmin New Ultimaten Evo putkiosat. Samalla ratkesi myös säilytysongelma varastossa.

Minulla oli aiemmin hiukan alle kymppikiloinen Dude jonka hävitin viime keväänä pois, mutta niin vain kävi, että pohjoisen poika ei näköjään ilman läskiä pärjää. Nyt halusin kuitenkin hiukan erilaisen tulokulman jo ihan budjettisyistä. Siksi tällainen ratkaisu. Itse rungossa painoero Dudeen oli muuten tasan 500g, eli tuon verran joutui rungon osalta antamaan tasoitusta kuituiselle.

----------


## Vivve

Vaikee ees käsittää tota painoo kun oma sinkulakin (terästä tosin) painaa ton verran.

----------


## sboke

> Itse noudatan seuraavia ja sanomista ei ole kuvista tullut. Edelliseen, kun ei tosiaan ollut otettu poseerausta varten, kirjoitin suojaklausuulin asettelusta 
> Pyörä on puhdas, kuva laadukas (kunnon kameralla, ei kännykällä), valotusta ja valkotasapainoa korjattu tarvittaessa, pääkuva on suoraan sivulta voimansiirron puolelta, ulkokumien tekstit on vanteen tarroihin nähden samalla lailla ja kohdikkain, venttiilit on alaspäin, kampi kuvan puolelta eteen tai vähän yläviistoon, ketju on rattailla, jolla ketju kulkee kaunisti, maantiepyörässä isommalla eturattaalla ja ehkä noin 4. isoimmalla lehdellä takana. 
> Satulan pitää tietty olla myös about vaaterissa, spacereita ei mahdottomasti ja jossa niissä tai ohjainlaakerissa on tekstejä, ne osoittaa taakse tai muutoin sopivasti, maantiepyörässä stemmi alaspäin ja jarrukahvat about vertikaalisesti.



En jaksanut lukea loppuun

----------


## LJL

Rotwild kävi pesulla eilisen 118km Talvi-TdT:n jälkeen ja kävi alustavasti epäortodoksisessa kamerakännykkäkuvassa. ISP:t olivat varsin tarpeelliset Kaupin rantapolulla



Tälle kaudelle päivityksenä edellinen liian kapeaksi todettu Mcfk:n 700mm/12 asteen vaihtui 760mm/9 asteen versioon. Yllättävän merkittävä parannus ajoasentoon ja ajettavuuteen.



Koska vaihteiden säädöt jäivät puolitiehen, piti se tehdä kesken reissun ja koska aina unohdan kumpaan suuntaan sitä pylpyrää pitikään pyörittää, niin laitoin muistilapun

----------


## sak

Hieno rotikka, ja uskomaton farley!
Tuo lappu

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keevo

Kevättä odotellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Naali

LJL:n Rotikka on erittäin tyylikäs. 
Iso peukku!

----------


## Boot

Kevättä odotellessa....

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ei niin muodikas lenkkipyörä hiekkateille, kun ei ole läpiakseleita ja keskiökin on mallia pressfit, mutta kai tuolla nyt ajaa vielä ensi kesän, kun tuli uudet kiekotkin hommattua syksyllä.

----------


## cuppis

Just just vois kehdata pimeässä haja-asutusaueella ;p

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei tuolla voi soraa ajaa em. syistä + siitä että se ei ole teräsrunko.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ei tuolla voi soraa ajaa em. syistä + siitä että se ei ole teräsrunko.



Jep. Eniten kyllä itseäni vituttaa, kun huomasin vasta asennettuanu renkaat litkuineen, että nehän on eri erästä, eli toinen vanhempaa mallia ja niissä on myös eri tekstit, joten eivät ole linjassa kiekkojen tekstien kanssa. Reklamoisin asiasta, jos muistaisin mistä nuo renkaat on ostettu. Sen muistan, että ostin ne kyllä yhtä aikaa. Pitää varmaan etsiä vielä samanlaiset renkaat eteen ja taakse ennen kuin tuota viitsii ulos viedä.

----------


## Jami2003

Onneksi sentään merkki on oikea vaikka kaikki muu onkin väärin

----------


## kuovipolku

Onhan se sentään 1x :Cool: 

Tuokin on pyörä, jonka ei pitäisi olla hyvännäköinen eli siinä on paljon sellaista joka ei yksinään näytä hyvältä ja paljon sellaista joka ei sovi oikein yhteen muiden kanssa, mutta niin vain kokonaisuus on kadehtittavan hieno, 

Pukeutumisesta palavasti ja loputtomasti kiinnostunut ja siihen panostava kaveri kertoi minulle joskus sellaisesta italialaisesta käsitteestä kuin sprezzatura, jolla miesten pukeutumisen yhteydessä tarkoitetaan nimenomaan sellaista huolettoman ja siihen erityisesti pyrkimättä saavutetun näköistä (mutta todellisuudessa hyvinkin huoliteltua ja mietittyä) eleganssia. Tuossa BMC:ssä sitä mielestäni on.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ja nyt ei tarvitse tuota väärällä tekstillä olevaa takarengastakaan hävetä enää, kun se räjähti äsken makuuhuoneessa. Aika hienosti leviää reilu puoli desiä litkua, kun se räjähtää 3 barin paineella kumin sisältä. Ei tainnut olla tubeless tuo vanhemman mallinen rengas. Vähän kyllä harmittaa, kun tubeleksena nuo minulle myytiin, mutta tuossa räjähtäneessä ei tosiaan lue missään panaracerin käyttämää TLC tekstiä. Toivottavasti kiekko on ok, koska muuten tämä räjähdys alkaa käymään aika kalliiksi.

----------


## LJL

> Ja nyt ei tarvitse tuota väärällä tekstillä olevaa takarengastakaan hävetä enää, kun se räjähti äsken makuuhuoneessa. Aika hienosti leviää reilu puoli desiä litkua, kun se räjähtää 3 barin paineella kumin sisältä. Ei tainnut olla tubeless tuo vanhemman mallinen rengas. Vähän kyllä harmittaa, kun tubeleksena nuo minulle myytiin, mutta tuossa räjähtäneessä ei tosiaan lue missään panaracerin käyttämää TLC tekstiä. Toivottavasti kiekko on ok, koska muuten tämä räjähdys alkaa käymään aika kalliiksi.



No voihan pipfelien pipfeli!! Itse ajellut noilla vanhanmallin 35mm tubeleksena monta tonnia, täytyy varmaan koputtaa kissaa ettei nekin levahda. Tuskinpa kiekko siitä ihteensä ottaa, on vaan mielissään kun on toimintaa ja räjähdyksiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> No voihan pipfelien pipfeli!! Itse ajellut noilla vanhanmallin 35mm tubeleksena monta tonnia, täytyy varmaan koputtaa kissaa ettei nekin levahda. Tuskinpa kiekko siitä ihteensä ottaa, on vaan mielissään kun on toimintaa ja räjähdyksiä



Mullakin oli ennen mustat tuollaiset ilman tuota TLC tekstiä ja ei niiden kanssa ollut mitään ongelmia ikinä. No ei muuta kuin uutta kumia alle ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## stenu

Luddiitti-Lauf:

----------


## N-K

Tuli kasailtua taas jotain. Ekan testin perusteella oikeinkin toimiva peli.
Pace RC529.

----------


## Aakoo

^Nyt on hieno! Kullitetut yksityiskohdat hivelevät silmää.

----------


## hitlike

Mikä kultainen ketju? Olen etsinyt 11sp vastaavaa mutta ainut mitä on ollut kaupan on ~80€ KMC joka on turhan arvokas.

----------


## Moska

> Mikä kultainen ketju? Olen etsinyt 11sp vastaavaa mutta ainut mitä on ollut kaupan on ~80€ KMC joka on turhan arvokas.



eBay. 35-50€ posteineen.

No nyt ei näkynyt kuin 45€ halvin 11s näin äkkiseltään

----------


## Welly

Hemmetin hieno pyörä! Miksi vaihtajan vaijeri on reititetty noin?

----------


## MacGyver

Canjoni talvikuosissa

----------


## N-K

> Mikä kultainen ketju? Olen etsinyt 11sp vastaavaa mutta ainut mitä on ollut kaupan on ~80€ KMC joka on turhan arvokas.



 *KMC X11EL*, joku 36 euroa makso Bike24stä. Tuntuu kyllä laadultaan väriä vastaavalta ainakin Sramin perusketjujen jälkeen.

Takajarrun letku oli vähän lyhyt tähän runkoon, joten vedin myös vaihtajan vaijerin oikealta puolelta. Eipä tuo tiellä ole.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Stenun Cyclo näyttää kiinnostavalta! Mikä malli on kyseessä? Muita speksejä? Mistä hankit?

----------


## stenu

^Runko ja haarukka on Cyclo Bicyclesin tekemiä tai oikeammin teettämiä, koska Bernat ei itse tee Cycloja vaan teettää teräksiset jollain pikkupajalla Italiassa ja titaaniset jossain muualla, mutta ilmeisesti kuitenkin Euroopassa. Tai tämä oli tilanne silloin vajaa kolme vuotta sitten, kun mun runko tehtiin. Joka tapauksessa Cyclolta saa järkihintaista customia laatuputkista tehtynä ja toimivammalla kommunikoinnilla kuin esim. puolan vielä halvemmilta runkomaakareilta. Omassa rungossani on KVA MS 3 -rosteriputket ja haarukan jalat Columbukset SL:ää. Työnjälki, viimeistely ja rungon yksityiskohdat on tehty ihan vimpan päälle ja olen ollut enemmän kuin tyyytyväinen lopputulokseen eli ehdoton suositus, jos tuntuu, että kaupoista ei löydy sopivaa geometriaa tai haluaa CE-normitettuja runkoja enemmän "steel is real" -fiilistä. Tarkemmat speksit löytyy tuolta: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1P...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## TetedeCourse

Aikaisemmin täällä(kin) nähdyn Cervelo S5 Discin 'karvalakkiversio' UDi2 - bicheonfrise -koiramme Buffokin on ihan täpinöissään pyörästä kuten kuvasta voi havaita.

----------


## Taimo M.

Mulle ei näy kuva ainakaan...

Nyt näkyypi vain juu.

----------


## fiber

> Aikaisemmin täällä(kin) nähdyn Cervelo S5 Discin 'karvalakkiversio' UDi2 - bicheonfrise -koiramme Buffokin on ihan täpinöissään pyörästä kuten kuvasta voi havaita.



Terveiset meidän bichonbologneseilta ja mun Cervelo P2:lta, että sulla on kuvassa tyylikäs pari.

----------


## nve

Liityin pole uskovaisten lahkoon, nyt kelpaa möyriä metsässä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Komia Pole. Koko lienee S tai M kun ei tuon isompi ole. Spacer-kasa pistää kyllä vähän silmään, mutta niinhän se näiden kanssa tahtoo mennä, kun stack on matala.

----------


## nve

XL kokoinen runko on, taitaa vähän kuvakulma vääristää. 
Aika ruma tosiaan tuo spaceri kasa, pitää etsiä sopiva riseri tanko tohon.

----------


## kaakku

Kuvakulma on tosiaan vähän hassu, ensivilaisulla katsoin että onpas nätin värinen 24" lastenpyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rocksted

Voisin kanssa vannoa että tota ajaa joku 5-vuotias.

----------


## hitlike

Illuusio johtunee  siitä että tolppa on alhaalla tapissa. Jos olisi normiasennossa niin uskon että näyttäisi normaalilta.

----------


## JackOja

Ei se auttais täydellisesti kun on tollattis yläviistosta kuvattu. Lyhyellä polttovälillä vielä.

----------


## MRe

Eikä venttiilitkään ole maata vasten. Polkimista en nyt viitsi edes sanoa että ne on väärin.

Selvästikään ei jatkoon, vaikka Pole onkin.

----------


## santei

Selvästi jatkoon, tosi hianot värit kuvas!

----------


## Iglumies

Onza näki päivänvalon

----------


## kmw

^hyvin tehty siinä niin ja peukalon kuvia.

----------


## JackOja

Hieno. Onko toi ny välikokoplussa vai 29?

----------


## Iglumies

29 Payoff ja tuo hapotettu teräs ei kuvassa näytä ollenkaan niin hyvältä kuin livenä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nätti on tuo Iglun Onza.

----------


## mehukatti



----------


## PTS

Ei mikään upea kuva tai maisema, mutta halusin jakaa. Onhan uusi pyörä aina jees. 

Pieni tarina tähän alkuun. Viime syksynä maantiepyörän jälkeen kommuutterina toiminut Nishikin krossari tuntui jotenkin laiskalta. Oikeastaan kauhealta. Kokonaisuudessaan melkein neljä kiloa painavampi ja
kauheat Contin touring-renkaat (taijotain) saattoivat vaikuttaa asiaan. Alkoi tuntua, että haluan tämän nelospyörän päivittää johonkin sporttisempaan ja kevyempään. Mutta ei liian kalliiseen.... Onhan sillä tullutkin ajettua yhtä paljon kuin muillakin pyörillä, käyttöpyörä lokareilla kuitenkin.

Ajattelin, että jokin perus ok krossari olisi jees, vaikka saksalaisen nettikaupan alesta. Tai vaikka CAADX, sellaista olen joskus kuolannut ja vanha CAAD maantiepyörä on palvellut monta vuotta. Shimanon sirot kahvat pitäisi kuitenkin olla, sopii parhaiten käteen.

Sitten lähti vähän lapasesta. Esim. On-One:n titaanirunko oli jo ostoskorissa ja pari kertaa sormi kävin napin päällä. Löysin netistä "halvalla" osasarjan ynnä muut tilpehöörit ja laskeskelin jo sopivaa budjettia. Mutta sitten jostain foorumin viesteistä tuli mieleen se yksi brittiläinen "grainderi" mitä jotkut kovasti hehkutti. Näyttihän se hienolta, mutta kallis ja kaikkea. Annoin sitten joitain viikkoja ajatuksen muhia ja se "steel is real" alkoi tuntua koko ajan paremmalta ajatukselta. Tässä ajassa se oli myös muuttunut jotenkin kauniimmaksikin.

Sitten yksi päivä lokakuussa heikkona hetkenä kirjauduin Fairlightin sivuille ja tilasin Secan-rungon flint grey värissä ja 56 tall koossa. Kolme ja puoli kuukautta myöhemmin paketti saapui kotiin. Ja koska aikaisemmin olin valmiiksi speksannut osat, tietysti se piti osista rakentaa. Tässä kävi taas niin, että lähti lapasesta. Haluttua osasarjaa ei enää saanut ja hytikkajarrutkin piti saada. Lopputuloksena itse kasattuna maksoin monta sataa enemmÃ¤n kuin mitä valmis pyörä olisi ollut  :Sarkastinen: 

Voimansiirtona Shimano 105 R7000, edessä 50/36 ja takana 11-34 pakka. Putkiosat alumiinista FSA:ta, satulatolppa hiilaria. Kiekot kasautettu erinäisistä DT Swissin osista, mm. navat 240 ratchetilla. Jos kiinnostaa, niin paino ajokunnossa polkimilla 10,2 kg. Ilman lokareita ja telineitä siis.

Renkaat Vittoria Terreno Dry 40 mm litkutettuna. Tykkään näistä kovasti. Rullaa hyvin ja todella mukavat. Eivät tosin olleet oikea valinta tähänvuodenaikaan. Muutama lenkki meni hyvin, mutta sitten yhden päivän aikana pari terävää sapelisepeliä upposi keskelle rengasta ja toisella kerralla ei edes Orange paikannut. Tästä sisuuntuneena laitoin alle Gatorskinit sisureilla. Lenkin sain ajettua ja kotipihalla takarengas tyhjä. Perkele. Ei auta varmaan muu kuin odotella kesää ja kantaa sisureita mukana.

Mutta tuollainen siitä tuli. Olisihan se kauniimpi ilman lokareita ja muita härpäkkeitä, mutta tämä pyörä on kuitenkin työkalu. Ympärivuotinen kommuutteri ja sadekelin lenkkipyörä.

Omaan suhteellisen vähäisen kokemuksen pyöräilystä, enkä välttämättä huomaa kaikkia pieniä eroja esim. renkaissa, joustokeuloissa yms., mutta tämän kohdalla täytyy sanoa, että on aivan mahtava ajaa! Mukavuus on huippua, ainakin verrattuna vanhaan täysalumiiniseen Nishikiin. Olkoot vaikka plaseboa, mutta teräsrunko 40 mm renkailla @3 bar tuntuu hyvältä. Pyörä on myös sekä vakaa, että ketterä. 60 km/h alamäkeen on naurettavan helppoa verrattuna maantiepyörääni ja silti herkemmin muuttaa suuntaa kuin Niskihi. Tälle siis iso peukku  :Cool:

----------


## Jukka

Mukava kuulla muidenkin kokemuksia Secanista ja "anteeksi", jos tuli mainostettua Secania viime syksynä niin paljon, että tilaus piti pistää sisään...  :Hymy:  Mutta ei varmasti harmita, on tuo kyllä hyvä pyörä.

Laitetaan tähän vielä yksi kuva omasta yksilöstä reilun viikon takaiselta Teneriffan lenkiltä (pahoittelut, ei ole kammet, venttiilit, kuvakulma, tms. kaikkien sääntöjen mukaan tässä). Tuntui pyörän geo toimivan myös 28 mm renkailla maantiellä:

----------


## stenu

> ...mutta teräsrunko 40 mm renkailla @3 bar tuntuu hyvältä...
> 
> clip - hieno Secan



Jos tiputat paineet 2-2,5 bar paikkeille, niin muuttuu vielä paremmaksi ja luultavasti kestäisi sepeliäkin paremmin.

----------


## kauris

> 



Niin siisti! 
Syytä saada kuva tälle uudellekin sivulle.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ...ja luultavasti kestäisi sepeliäkin paremmin.



OT. Löytyykö tästä muuten jotain tutkimustietoa? Olen koittanut velipojalle uskotella, että pienemmät paineet vähentää rengasrikkoja, mutta en ole löytänyt virallisen epävirallista perustelua. Vetelee 4 bar paineilla X-kingeillä sapelisepelitiellä, tuntuu kuulemma nopeemmalta ja jämäkämmältä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Tuntui pyörän geo toimivan myös 28 mm renkailla maantiellä:



Hieno konkeli! Mitkä fiilikset GP5000:sista? Itse pistin pitkän pähkäilyn päätteeksi tilaukseen 32mm TL-versiot työmatkakäyttöön.

----------


## tpertt

> Sehän se. Olin ensin suunnitellut tilaavani MyO-ohjelman kautta omilla värityksillä ja ultegran sähköillä, mutta toimitus olisi mennyt huhtikuulle. Tuon sai heti, koko oli oikea ja hinta sopiva, joten se sai nyt kelvata.



Nämä luvatut toimitusajatkin voivat venyä vähän enemmänkin, että olisi voinut mennä kesäkuullekin.

----------


## stenu

> OT. Löytyykö tästä muuten jotain tutkimustietoa?



Multa ei ainakaan löydy muuta kuin omaan kokemukseen pohjautuvaa tietoa. 0-sepeliflättiä viimeiseen 4-5 vuoteen erilaisilla pikkunappulaisilla krossirenkailla. X-king voi olla hyväkin sepelirengas, kun on aika korkeat nappulat harvassa. Sekin yleensä auttaa. Mahdolliset jatkot rengaskeskusteluissa.

----------


## Jukka

> Hieno konkeli! Mitkä fiilikset GP5000:sista? Itse pistin pitkän pähkäilyn päätteeksi tilaukseen 32mm TL-versiot työmatkakäyttöön.



Kiitos! Ei ole viime vuosilta hirveästi kokemuksia puhtaista maantierenkaista, mutta ei ainakaan mitään negatiivistä noussut esiin Teneriffan ajojen aikana. Mulla on siis perus versiot Vittorian lateksisisureilla.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tyttärelle uusi fillari: Vpace MAX26 custom buildina. 
9,67 kg tuolla setupilla.

----------


## LJL

> Tyttärelle uusi fillari: Vpace MAX26 custom buildina. 
> 9,67 kg tuolla setupilla.



Wau  :Hymy:  Nyt kelpaa ajella omia polkujaan. Aion syyllistyä samaan heti kun itse rakentaminen lapsille on järkevää (eli varmaankin yli 24" koossa)

----------


## Vivve

> Tyttärelle uusi fillari: Vpace MAX26 custom buildina. 
> 9,67 kg tuolla setupilla.



Mikäs kokoonpano tähän tuli? Vois tota pojan pyörää kans keventää.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Mikäs kokoonpano tähän tuli? Vois tota pojan pyörää kans keventää.



Tämmönen setuppi:
Keula: RockShox SID RL 100mm
Ohjainlaakeri: Tune Bubi
Ohjainkannatin: Vpace 40mm
Tanko: kiinakuitua, 640mm
Kädensijat: ESI Racer's Edge
Satulatolppa: kiinakuitua, 300mm
Satulatolpan kiristin: Tune Schraubwürger
Satula: Vpace Small
Vaihdevipu: Sram X01
Vaihtaja: Sram X01
Kasetti: Sram NX
Kammet: Vpace 130mm
Eturatas: Vpace 28t
Keskiö: Vpace
Polkimet: Kactus Mag/Ti 
Kiekot: Shimano XTR M985
Pikalinkut: J&L Titanium
Eturengas: Specialized Butcher Control 2.3"
Takarengas: Specialized Purgatory Control 2.3"
Sisärenkaat: Stan's Notubes litkut
Jarrut: Formula T1 Racing
Jarrulevyt: Shimano SLX Centerlock 160mm 
Muuta: Specialized Zee Cage II -pulloteline, RockShox -etulokari

Schwalben Rocket Roneilla olis saanut reilut 300g painoa pois, mutta ajattelin laittaa ihan kunnon renkaat, jotka toimii vähän hankalammillakin poluilla. Olis tuossa hyllyssä 300g/kpl painavat Furious Fredit, joilla painon saisi saman tien alle 9kg mutta ne ei oikein vakuuta maastoajossa. 
Nuo XTR:n kiekot painaa vain ~1520g mutta ne pakottaa NX-pakan käyttämiseen kun siihen ei tietenkään saa XD-vapaaratasta. X01-pakan käyttämisellä saisi ~250g pois ja Ashiman jarrulevyillä -130g nykyiseen verrattuna.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Palikat alkaa olla kasassa, vaikka lopullinen ilme ei taida olla tässä. Olen melko tyytyväinen lopputulemaan, oranssi tulee ehkä hieman vähenemään, kiekot ovat aika levottomat omaan silmään. Painoa kertyi lisää matkan varrella eli tulevana kesänä alamäkeen mennään lujempaa  :Cool:  





















- YT Jeffsy 27.5 2018 XL
- Fox 36 Factory 170 fit 4 
- Fox DHX2 by TF tuned
- Fox Transfer Factory
- E*thirteen TRS SL Race Carbon
- Shimano
- Guide RSC

----------


## Takamisakari

Nyt on tyyltä, pakko olla myös nopea.

----------


## Boot

> Palikat alkaa olla kasassa, vaikka lopullinen ilme ei taida olla tässä. Olen melko tyytyväinen lopputulemaan, oranssi tulee ehkä hieman vähenemään, kiekot ovat aika levottomat omaan silmään. Painoa kertyi lisää matkan varrella eli tulevana kesänä alamäkeen mennään lujempaa :cool
> 
> - YT Jeffsy 27.5 2018 XL
> - Fox 36 Factory 170 fit 4 
> - Fox DHX2 by TF tuned
> - Fox Transfer Factory
> - E*thirteen TRS SL Race Carbon
> - Shimano
> - Guide RSC



Älä missään nimessä ainakaan vähennä oranssia. Se on kaikkein nopein väri. Etukolmioon voit vielä lisätä jonkin pienen oranssin yksityiskohdan.

----------


## macci

London Road muuntui hiljattain hypridistä droppitankoiseksi. Pääasiassa työmatkakulkine.

Gravel moodi:


TMT moodi:

----------


## moikkis

Talven kattelin tota Rosea ja totesin, että se on aika tylsän värinen ja etenkin punainen pisti omaan silmään. 6h meni yliteippaamiseen ja en kyllä tiedä pidänkö lopputuloksesta vai en =D Vielä pitäisi lyödä valkoisella kylkeen Rosen teksti jotta pyörä ei näytä turhan tasapaksulta ja katsoa sitten revinkö pois vai jätänkö.
Tässä lähtökohtaa

Ja lopputuloksena kameleontti sininen-pinkki(?). Vielä arvon, että vedänkö haarukankin vai jätänkö mustaksi.

----------


## JohannesP

moikkis: 
Ensi kerralla isommat kuvat ja pyörä pois varjosta kuvauksen ajaksi. Näkyy lähinnä musta pyörä, jossa seattubessa vähän kimaltelee violettia. Olisi myös kiva nähdä lähikuvakin miltä teippauksen saumat näyttää.

macci: 
TMT kiekoissa liikaa valkoista ja näyttää AliExpressistä tulleilta logojen tyylin perusteella. Harkitsisin poistamista, jos eivät ole lakan alla.

 Mihin työmatkalla tarvitsee tuollaista yläputken päällä olevaa säilytysratkaisua? En keksi muuta, kuin aamupalatarvikkeet kätevä kuljettaa siinä jos nälkä iskee matkalla.

----------


## sak

No tässä ei paljon väreillä iloita.
Whyte s150crs XL
Out off box. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lammy

Viime syksynä tuli talliin Cannondale Caad 10 Black inc, Sram Red osasarjalla.
Kyllä - musta on. Paitsi heijastimet ja juomapullo. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Hevosvaras...

----------


## penyeach

Halppistitskugrainderi, piiloutuu hyvin maastoon.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teemu H

> London Road muuntui hiljattain hypridistä droppitankoiseksi. Pääasiassa työmatkakulkine



Olisit tuon kamalan pumpun ottanut pois kuvausta varten.

P.S. Omistan saman Lezynen  :Hymy:

----------


## SotkuPekka

Planet x Tempest? Meno varmaan maistuu?

----------


## penyeach

Juu. Rungon geometria ja koko tuntuvat itselle hyvinkin sopivilta ja Force-osasarja maukkaalta. Aikaisempaan kuitukrossariin verrattuna koin jonkinlaisen ahaa-elämyksen siitä, mitä gravel-pyörä tarkoittaa. Ja tohon on myös 650b-kiekot joita en ole vielä ehtinyt kovin paljon kokeilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kiitoksena isommasta Tempestin kuvasta laitan tähän suoran linkin https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...-bikes/tempest

Titanium on ilmeisesti materiaali jonka maalaamaton ulkonäkö viehättää monia - vai onko kysymys siitä että halutaan nimenomaan näyttää että runkomateriaali on titaniumia eikä mitään kuitua tai alumiinia? 

Muutenhan tuommoinen koreilemattomuus sopii pyörään jossa muotoilulla tai väreillä ei muutenkaan konstailla. Vaikka ei pyörä varmasti yhtään anteeksipyytelisi ulkonäköään vaikka se olisi maalattu perinteiseen tai miksei vähän modernimpaankin tyyliin.

----------


## penyeach

Juuri noin. Minua viehättää tässä jonkinlainen yksinkertainen ajattomuuden estetiikka, jota titaani materiaalina tietty korostaa (vaikka tajuan että teräsluddiittien mielestä tuo lienee kuitukeuloineen ja hydrojarruineen täysin muodin sanelema kokonaisuus).

----------


## kaakku

Hyvännäköinen Tempest. Planet X:n tuotekuvat on yleensä aika hirveitä tai ainakin pyörien setupit outoja. Haaveissa olisi saada Tempestistä vielä vähän rauhallisemmalla taustalla kuva.

----------


## penyeach

> Haaveissa olisi saada Tempestistä vielä vähän rauhallisemmalla taustalla kuva.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

> Hevosvaras...
> https://live.staticflickr.com/7895/3...61aea521_h.jpg



Hieno Horsethief ja Sramin sähkövaihteetkin. Eipä taida vielä kovin monessa pyörässä Suomessa olla.

----------


## tinke77

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Peukutus tälle

----------


## jonihom

Whyte 909 jonkinnäköisessä trail setupissa - hakusessa toinen kiekkosetti minkä sitten vaihtaa alle kun kaivataan isompinappulaista enskarengasta.
Alkuperäiseen verrattuna vaihtunut tangoksi RaceFacen Atlas 800mm 35mm nousulla (+tupit), Renthalin Apex 33mm stemmi ja tässä pyörän alkuperäisessä kiekkosetissä pyörineet high roller 2 ja rekon+ saivat väistyä onzan caniksien tieltä. Tuo 2.85" canis on luokiteltu all mountain renkaaksi ja 2.25" leveä sitten XC / all mountain. Mitä nyt olen kerennyt ajaa tuolla hiekkaisilla, pehmeillä ja märillä ja juurakkoisilla alustoilla niin ei tuo nyt ihan onneton ole. Kuvio menee herkästi kyllä tukkoon kun ajetaan kosteassa ja mutaisessa maastossa. Kiipeää kuitenkin aika kivasti, rullaa hyvin eikä mäkeä laskiessa tuntunut että karkaisi alta (pl. märkä juurakko) ainakaan täällä Saimaan rantaharjuilla pyöritellessä vaikka pääosa poluista on vielä ihan pehmeitä ja märkiä. Odotan kuitenkin, että kesää kohti mentäessä ja kuivissa olosuhteissa tuo on vielä parempi rengas.

----------


## jonihom

Joo tai siis lisätään tähän vielä tarkennuksena, että suurin osa poluista on edelleen lumen peitossa, mutta eteläiset rinteet ja niiden polut on kohtalaisesti sulaneet ja siellä on vielä erittän märkää. Toki nyt on parina päivänä satanut taas lunta, mutta kyllä ne sieltä aikanaan sulaa.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kulan tuorein evoluutio. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## ratikka

Hightower LT CC 2019. Projektipuolella lisäinfoa.

----------


## jaksu

*

"2nd hand BMC SLR02"

*Runko - BMC SLR02 2018
Voimansiirto - Shimano Ultegra 8000
Jarrut - Shimano Ultegra 8000
Kiekot - Shimano DA C24 9000
Renkaat - Continental GP5000 25mm
Satula - Fizik Antares
Putkiosat - BMC
Pullotelineet - Elite Cannibal

----------


## ubi



----------


## kuovipolku

Pyörä olisi varmasti ollut isommankin kuvan arvoinen ja harmaa-keltainen toimii ainakin kuvassa yllättävänkin hyvin.

Eikä pyörä aina kaipaa aerokiekkoja ollakseen vauhdikkaan menijän näköinen.


PS Mutta muuten: pystyisiköhän joku todella erottamaan toisistaan tai tunnistamaan eri valmistajien saman malliset ja (minun silmissäni) pitkälti hyvin samannäköiset "dropped seatstay"-rungot?

----------


## Lare

Vanha, jäykkä, vihreä

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike



----------


## kauris

Yllättävän vähän tullut uusien pyörien kuvia vuodenaika erityisesti huomioon ottaen.

----------


## PutkisetaOy

Eiliseltä "pyörälenkiltä"

Oli mukava käydä temppuilemassa ja vihdoin oli hyppypaikkakin sulanut, joten uskalsi siellä viettää aikaa. Kivaa säätä ollut ja päivät kuluneetkin pitkälti ulkona.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Terässiivestä ei alkuperäinen omistaja ole raaskinut ketjusuojan suojakelmua poistaa :Cool: .  Komeassa kunnossa näyttää kyllä olevan.

----------


## Kiito-orava

Kuraperän krossari

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Pirteänvärinen SuperX! Kuvakaan ei ole hassumpi

----------


## Köfte

> Tälläsestä perintöpyörästä jo postailin kiinni juuttuneen lukon tiimoilta, mutta laitetaan nyt koko fillarin kuva tänne. Terässiipi 3 jostain 80-luvun alkupuolelta. Voisin sanoa että lähes virheetön.



Tuo suojamuovi kruunaa kokonaisuuden :Hymy:  Jarrupalat voivat olla jo vähän jääkiekkoa kovempia?
Weinmannin keskivetojarru kuitenkin taitaa käskyttää paloja teräsvannetta kohti
Ögelandin Turskamaan runko, tuo viikinkilaivan Fin-Nor - väritetty purje kielii.
Torpedo Dreigang mahtaa löytyä takanavan sisältä? Noksun Rollspeedit renkaina,
jos ovat alkuperäiset. Halkeilleet kyljet vakiona :Sarkastinen:  Nostalgialäsäys pääsi oletettavasti
arvostavaan kotiin.

----------


## Köfte

^ Rälläck, tai poralla lukko tohjoksi pesän puolelta.
Jälkimmäinen rungolle armeliaampi, ehkä..?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Koita vielä vaikka jollakin irrtostusöljyllä spraypullosta kunnolla lutraten lukon jokaisen liikkuvaan osaan ja anna vaikuttaa päivän kaksi. Minulla unohtui u-lukko pyörätelineeseen heinäkuusta seuraavan vuoden toukokuulle ja lukko käytännössä oli maata vasten tuon ajan.  Sain lukon auki ym. tavalla, vaikka aluksi ei lukkosylinteri kääntynyt yhtään. Aukesi kauhean rutinan kera, mutta muutamalla hoitavalla oljyämisellä ja puhdistamisella lukosta tuli täysin toimiva.

----------


## tinke77

> Tuo suojamuovi kruunaa kokonaisuuden Jarrupalat voivat olla jo vähän jääkiekkoa kovempia?
> Weinmannin keskivetojarru kuitenkin taitaa käskyttää paloja teräsvannetta kohti
> Ögelandin Turskamaan runko, tuo viikinkilaivan Fin-Nor - väritetty purje kielii.
> Torpedo Dreigang mahtaa löytyä takanavan sisältä? Noksun Rollspeedit renkaina,
> jos ovat alkuperäiset. Halkeilleet kyljet vakiona Nostalgialäsäys pääsi oletettavasti
> arvostavaan kotiin.



Onko rollspeedit tubeless versiona, kuinka rullaa? Mahtuuko leveämpää rengasta ?

----------


## Jabadabado

Tällainen pikku peto löytyy nykyään pyörätallista, ja täytyy sanoa että on varsin nopea pyörä. Speksit: Cervelo P3 (2019), Shimanon 8000 sarjan di2 vaihteilla. Kuvassa myös alkuperäiset Mavicin Cosmic Elite Ust kiekot, tosin todellisuudessa käytän Veltec Speed 4.5 kiekkoja.

----------


## jakkok

> Tällainen pikku peto löytyy nykyään pyörätallista ... tosin todellisuudessa käytän Veltec Speed 4.5 kiekkoja.



 ja arveltavasti myös polkimia.

On kyllä nopean näköinen, mutta onko ennen kuvan ottoa vielä ajettu?

Penkki on epäilyttävän alhaalla ja tangon alla julmettu pino avaruudettimia.
Tankoa jos laskee tuon verran niin tulee nopeutta vielä hurjasti lisää  :Hymy: 



j

----------


## Teemu H

En tiedä mitään tri-/aika-ajopyöristä, mutta telkkarissa olen nähnyt aerotangon olevan melko korkealla nykyään. Mahtaako olla merkitystä, käytetäänkö käsinojien korotuspaloja vai spacereita? Tuolle johtosykerölle pitää varmaankin tehdä jotain?

----------


## Jabadabado

^^
Tottakai juu, käytössä Vector 2 polkimet. Satula on ihan mittojen mukaisella korkeudella mut ei tällainen pikkumies (168cm) aja kovinkaan korkealla. Tangon johdotukset voisi kyllä siistiä.

----------


## Jabadabado

Ajoasento ei ole säädetty optimaalisen aeroksi, koska kyseessä mun eka tt-pyörä mut on bikefitin mukaan asetettu. Pyörä kuvassa suoraan kaupasta tuonnin jälkeen, eikä ajettu metriäkään, nytkin alla vasta alle 100km.

----------


## Vivve

Asiointipyörä päivitettynä muodikkaaseen 1x8 voimansiirtoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Jos runko tuntuu huteralta ja joustaa ehkä liikaakin, en lähtisi toteuttamaan vaihtoehtoa 1.

----------


## maapaa

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...247-torpedo-3v

Olisiko tuosta mitään apuja?

----------


## YocceT

> Nyt on lukko porattu auki, penkki ja ohjaustanko säädetty, uusi venttiili pitää ilmat. Pientä vikaa silti tässä 40v herrasmiehessä: 3:sta vaihteesta toimii 2, raskain vaihde ei mene päälle. Jos jollain on idis, miten tuota Torpedoa säädetään (ketjun kireys näytti olevan ainoa säätö ja ei auttanut), niin kertokaa ihmeessä.



Itsellä oli joskus teinivuosina Torpedo Dreiganger.. Säätö siinä meni niin että vaihteenvalitsemessa oli merkitty lovi (2 ja 3. vaihteiden välissä), joka tarkoitti (muistaakseni) vapaa-asentoa, ja sitä napaan sisään menevää ketjua säädettiin pituudeltaan säätöruuveilla sellaiseksi että vapaa löytyi. Sitten olivat muutkin vaihteet sitä myöten kohdillaan.

Hitto, älä tee mitään tuolle pyörälle. Onhan se ehkä hutera, geometrialtaan erilainen ja ajettavuudeltaan huonompi kuin tämän päivän pyörät, mutta niin ne on 40 vuotta vanhat autotkin nykyisiin verrattuna. Tuollaisessa timanttikunnossa se on kiva vekotin silloin tällöin kauniina kesäiltana pyöräillä kylillä ja nauttia elämästä.

----------


## Jim717

Itselläni on käppyräsarvinen Terässiipi aktiivisessa käytössä jo yli 40 vuotta. Sillä haetaan kaljat lähimmästä ALEPA:sta, kun on jo pohjia. Mutta myös poljetaan juoksulenkille ja vähän kaikkea. Hyvin on kestänyt. Jos hiilukuituista maantiepyörää tulee puunattua usein, niin Terässiipi ei vaadi kuin ajoa

----------


## maalinni

Pitkästä aikaa. Kuva uudesta gravel grinderista

----------


## Tank Driver

Ihmettelyä ja päivittelyä.

----------


## Lammy

> Ihmettelyä ja päivittelyä.



Hieno. Tulee mieleen batman...boy.

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

^^ Enduro on wahwana läsnä.

----------


## HarMi

Loskaa skeittipuistoon ja bmx-radalle.
Radon Slush 24" renkailla. Keulana boost Reba, jonka jouston lyhennän vielä 80 milliin.

----------


## kmw



----------


## Sotanorsu666

^kmw:llä komea maantiekonkeli.

Sen verran hiljaista kuvaketjussa uusien/ennennäkemättömien pyörien osalta, että tarjotaan nostoksi taas omia vanhoja romuja. Nyt on kyllä kotona (taas) sovittu, että hetken aikaa pitäisi olla tyytyväinen nykyiseen kalustoon, joten itselläni ei pitäisi olla tähän ketjuun tämän jälkeen mitään asiaa vähään aikaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos olisi ihan pakko ottaa talliinsa (lue: uskaltaisi käydä yön pimeydessä vohkimassa) joku noista, niin se olisi ilman hetkenkään harkintaa Orbea Terra M21-D (jonka viimeksi näimmekin silloin kai vielä ajamattomana ja ulkona käymättömänä kodin viihdekeskuksen eteen sopivasti koko perheen huomion keskipisteeksi asettuneena)!

Siinä on sellainen pyörä joka ei kysy onko se oikeastaan edes tarpeellinen tai murehdi että kuskin ajot hoituisivat jo olemassaolevilla pyörillä - se vain tulee ja ottaa oman paikkansa!

PS Vaikka tässä tapauksessa on myönnettävä että Orbea puolustaa paikkaansa myös ihan järkisyillä ja asiaperusteilla, sehän on noista selvästi se all road ja any road fillari joka toimii niin nopeana työmatkaratsuna kuin reissua varten lastattuna putkikamelina.

----------


## kmw

Sotanorsulla hieno kokoelma. Mulle kelpais nuista mikä vain ja kaikki

----------


## elasto

Täälläkin oli taas vaihteeksi kaikki pyörät puhtaana, niin päätin ottaa kuvat:


YT Jeffsy CF Pro



Canyon Exceed CF SLX



Canyon Dude CF

----------


## HMK

Ensimmäiset noin 500km alkaa olla täynnä. Nyt sadepäivän ratoksi puuhastelin hieman hienosäätöjä, ja alkaa Cube saamaan lopullisia asetuksiaan. Alkuperäisestä vaihtui ohjainkannatin matalampaan malliin ja satulatolpan kiristin vivusta ruuvimalliseen, jotta saa momentilla kiinni. Vielä pitää joskus paremman ajan kanssa nirhaista ketulta kaula poikki, jotta lähtee tuo tappi törröttämästä stemmin päältä. Samalla ehkä viimeinenkin koroke alta pois, mutta sen nyt näkee, kun vielä koeajelee. Tuon perusmittarin tilalle ehkä myös joskus jotain muuta, mutta tärkeimmät asiat ensin kohdalleen.

E

----------


## Keevo

Tämä on toinen kasaamani maantiepyörä, ekalla kerralla jäi nakertamaan se, ettei pakka ollut tarpeeksi kunnossa tilaamaan Soma smoothie ss runkoa.



8.1kg

----------


## mk

Itselle uusi täysjousto, 2016 mallinen stumpjumper hiukan päiviteltynä.. Läski lähti ja taas mennään täpärillä. Hyvän tuntuinen peli parin lenkin jälkeen ,kunhan saa säädöt kohdilleen. Sattui liikkeessä keväällä silmään niin pitihän tuosta hieroa kaupat, kun siistissä kunnossakin.

----------


## Divi



----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tämä on täällä jo muutaman kerran ollut, mutta kerta kiellon päälle. Kohta on vuosi täynnä Tallboyn kanssa, ja pyörä tuntuu aina vaan paremmalta ja paremmalta. Päivityksiä tälle kaudelle Bontragerin XC-henkiset renkaat XR3/XR2 Team Issue ja jarrujen vaihto Sramista Shimanoon. Tulipa muuten myös punnittua pyörä: tasan 14 kg polkimien kanssa. Mielestäni ihan ok tulos XL-kokoiselle täpärille, jossa ainoa hiilikuitukomponentti on dropper-tolpan vipu.

----------


## jcool

Domanella mennään kesä. Krossarin jälkeen aivan super pyörä. Ihmettelen suuresti, miten tällä ajelee polut ja soratiet uskomattoman paljon paremmin. CX käppyrä pitäisi juurikin olla poluilla huippu, mutta tämä vie mennen tullen ajettavuudessa. Sliksit ei haittaa menoa yhtään. Ohjaus on ihan uskomaton, verrattuna krossarilla taiteiluun! Renkaaksi tulee gp5000 tubeless kunhan ehtii...

----------


## kauris

Melko leppoisan näköisen ajoasennon saa näköjään Domaneen. Ihan kuin tanko olisi satulaan verrattuna jopa korkeammalla kuin ylempänä Santa Cruzin traili-täpärissä.

----------


## jcool

> Melko leppoisan näköisen ajoasennon saa näköjään Domaneen. Ihan kuin tanko olisi satulaan verrattuna jopa korkeammalla kuin ylempänä Santa Cruzin traili-täpärissä.



No totta poriset. Nauratti ihan, kun mutkapoluilla ajoin ja tuumailin itsekseen, että maastiksellako tässä juuri ajaa. Oli ihan sama fiilis ja ajoasento :-) Mutkaan meni pyörä todella ahnaasti ja ois mennyt enemmänkin, mutta sliksien takia piti vähän himmailla menohaluja. Onhan tuo toki pitempi tuonne käyrän sarven päähän ja hyvä asento myös race asennossa. Itseasiassa älyttömän hyvä!

----------


## Landy

Konasta tuli mukava työmatkakulkine. Toisen vanha on minun uusi.

----------


## fiber

Kallis oli (380 €), mutta oikein hyvässä kunnossa ja alkoi jo epätoivo vallata. Käytettyjen markkinoilla ostajan kiire ei ikinä ole hyvästä kuin myyjälle.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

*7.1kg
*

----------


## JackOja

^^ onko niin hyvä, että tuot mukanasi kotiin?

^ eikö tuosta vielä 101 grammaa nipistäisi?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> ^ eikö tuosta vielä 101 grammaa nipistäisi?



Kyllähän siitä sais 6.6kg melko helposti, polkimet, jarrut, pakka ja vaihtaja vaihtoon. Tuossa painossa on normisisuritkin, tubeless tuo painoa alas taas vähäsen. Runko painaa 950g ja 30mm hiilikuitukiekot 1270g, putkiosat, satula ja tupit on kanssa grammanviilaajien tavaraa.

----------


## JackOja

^aikamoista! Olisko vielä tarkempaa kuvaa ja speksilistaa olemassa?

----------


## LJL

> ^aikamoista! Olisko vielä tarkempaa kuvaa ja speksilistaa olemassa?



+1, hieno pyörä ja tunnelmalliset kuvat, mutta niistä ei näy pyörä

----------


## JohannesP

Pyöräsi kuva ja fiilistelykuva -topikit menneet vissiin väärin päivän

----------


## FreeZ

Uusin tulokas!

----------


## fiber

^Kivoja ysärin alun värivaikutteita mutta modernissa paketissa.

----------


## Plus

Uutta pyörää pukkaa – Revolt Advanced 0  ja L-koossa. Muuten vakio mutta stemmi vaihdettu pidempään -10° PRO:hon.

----------


## Sambolo

Freezellä hienot kuvat ja hieno pyörä :Cool:

----------


## kukavaa

IMG_20190517_163300_657 by kivi vaahto, on Flickr

----------


## Farina



----------


## Antti Salonen

Vaihdoin maantiepyörään Bora WTO:t ja GP5000:t koossa 25/28 mm -- tuntuvat korvien välissä nopeilta. Lisäksi vaihdoin voimansiirron kuluvat osat ja uudet eri paria olevat pullotelineet. Paino on nyt noin 6,8 kg.

----------


## Plus

^ Aivan fantastisen näköinen

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno. 795 Bladen ohella Lookin Huez ollut listalla, mutta nyt odottaa rakentamista toisen valmistajan Huez.

----------


## zander

*fantastique!*

----------


## travelleroftime

Hy-vä-nen aika. Naetti!

----------


## Takamisakari

Lookissa yhdistyy hienosti harmooninen yksinkertaisuus ja tyylikäät kasaridetaljit modernissa rungossa. Pakko olla nopee.

----------


## misopa

Siirryin jälleen yhden pyörän taktiikkaan maastossa. 29" Procaliber RSL sai lähteä ja Farley koki pikku päivityksiä. Paino nyt 9.59kg (polkimien kanssa).

(E. Pakkaakohan tuo Tapatalk jotenkin noita kuvia, kun tuli niin suttusia?)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Antilla hieno Look. Antin tyylitaju on pysynyt hyvin kuosissaan kaikki nämä vuodet.

----------


## Köfte

> IMG_20190517_163300_657 by kivi vaahto, on Flickr



Kauniin siro vihreä, tykkään :Hymy:  Muovi/hiilari ei iske, vieläkään...

----------


## Portti

Uusin spacer-teline eli Ibis Ripmo, joka tuli aiemman Ibis Ripleyn tilalle:



Pyörän tärkeimmät speksit:

- Runko: Ibis Ripmo, koko XL, joustomatkaa takana 145 mm
- Takaiskari: Fox DPX2 Performance
- Joustohaarukka: Fox Float 36 RC2 Factory 160 mm
- Kiekot: Ibis 942 Carbon/Sapim CX-Ray/Industry Nine Torch
- Jarrut: Magura MT8
- Voimansiirto: SRAM XX1 Eagle
- Satulatolppa: KS Lev Carbon 175 mm

Toisena kuvana vielä lenkin jälkeen otettu otos:

----------


## marco1

^ Onkos tuo spaceripino turvallinen? Olen käsittänyt että fillarit on ihan ajettavaksi tarkoitettuja vehkeitä hra Portilla?
Toki long and low -runkomuoti ei sovi ihan kaikille kehotyypeille.

----------


## Portti

> ^ Onkos tuo spaceripino turvallinen? Olen käsittänyt että fillarit on ihan ajettavaksi tarkoitettuja vehkeitä hra Portilla?
> Toki long and low -runkomuoti ei sovi ihan kaikille kehotyypeille.



No, se jää nähtäväksi, että onko turvallista pidemmällä tähtäimellä. Ja juu, ihan ajoa varten tuo on ostettu.

Noin niinkuin vakavasti puhuttuna kyllä tällaisessa nykymuodin mukaisessa loiva keulakulma/jyrkkä satulakulma -geometriassa jotain ideaa on, totuttelua tuo kylläkin hieman vaatii. Mäet nousee yllättävän hyvin noin pitkäjoustoiseksi pyöräksi ja alaspäin mentäessä meno on luottamusta herättävää. Sitten kun runkoa pidennetään, niin toki suomalaisessa puunkierrossa huomaa, että pyörä ei käänny niin ketterästi. 

Se, mitä en ymmärrä ollenkaan on tuo rungon mataluus. No, satulaputken lyhyys ei niinkään häiritse, mutta miksi tuo emäputki/stack pitää tehdä noin lyhyeksi monissa pyörissä? Tuossa minun Ripmossa ainoa keino saada tanko satulan kanssa samalle korkeudelle oli jättää kaulaputki täysin katkaisematta. Älytöntä! Tuolla setupilla pyörä on tasapainoinen ajettava.

----------


## Kemizti

Speksin mukaan tuo on XL kooksi käsittämättömän pieni..

----------


## Portti

> Speksin mukaan tuo on XL kooksi käsittämättömän pieni..



Noh, Pole-miehen näkökulmasta on varmastikin pieni, mutta eipä tuo taida mitenkään poikkeuksellisen pieni runko olla laajemmassa mittakaavassa tarkasteltuna. Enkä tuosta mitoituksesta muuta moitittavaa löydä kuin turhan matala emäputki.

----------


## alteregoni

> Speksin mukaan tuo on XL kooksi käsittämättömän pieni..



Ja eikös tuollainen spaceri pino lyhennä reach:iäkin aikalailla? Kannattaisiko ennemmin hankkia mahdollisimman korkealla nousulla oleva tanko?
Taidat olla aika pitkä veijari...

----------


## hiirimatto

En tiedä olenko ymmärtänyt väärin vai en, mutta mun mielikuvissa toi moderni "long, low & slack" -eometrian low viittaa ennenkaikkea keskiön mataluuteen ja stack voi aika isokin olla. Vai kuuluuko moderniin geometriaan nimenomaan matala ohjaamokin?

----------


## TERU

> Ja eikös tuollainen spaceri pino lyhennä reach:iäkin aikalailla? Kannattaisiko ennemmin hankkia mahdollisimman korkealla nousulla oleva tanko?



Minulla ei mitään kunnollista tietenkään tuon tyyppisestä välineestä, ei sanan sanaa, mutta reippaalla nousulla tanko madaltaisi pinkkaa, toden totta.

----------


## Portti

> Ja eikös tuollainen spaceri pino lyhennä reach:iäkin aikalailla? Kannattaisiko ennemmin hankkia mahdollisimman korkealla nousulla oleva tanko?
> Taidat olla aika pitkä veijari...



Kyllähän nuo spacerit ohjaamon pituutta hieman lyhentää. Tämän hetkinen ajoasento on kuitenkin minulle hyvä, joten näillä mennään toistaiseksi. Ostin pyörän kokonaisena ja tuo Enven stemmi-tanko-kombinaatio tuli pyörän mukana. Jossain huomattavasti myöhemmässä vaiheessa kun päivitysvimma iskee, niin sitten tuolta osin voisi toki vaihtaa jo pitkään luottamiini Syntacen osiin.

Pituutta minulla on 191 cm.





> En tiedä olenko ymmärtänyt väärin vai en, mutta mun mielikuvissa toi moderni "long, low & slack" -eometrian low viittaa ennenkaikkea keskiön mataluuteen ja stack voi aika isokin olla. Vai kuuluuko moderniin geometriaan nimenomaan matala ohjaamokin?



Hyvä kysymys. Enpä osaa vastata, että mitä tuolla mainoslauseella varsinaisesti halutaan tarkoittaa, mutta ainakin Ibiksen tapauksessa myös ohjaamo on matala.

Ai niin, pitihän se arvata, että spaceri-keskusteluksi tämä menee kun pyörän kuvan laittaa foorumille.

----------


## Sambolo

Laitetaas kuva kun tuli pitkästä aikaa pestyä pyörä ja jotain päivityksiäkin on. Tälle kaudelle uutta lyhyt 35mm oneone stemmi, zeen jarrut, love mud rumpus 40 sisäleveet kiekot, huck norris takana, misukan kumit tubeleksena(aivan huiput) ja vaihtajan korvake  :Leveä hymy:  Että on mukava päästellä traileja ja mäkiä niin ylös kuin alaskin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hece

> Se, mitä en ymmärrä ollenkaan on tuo rungon mataluus. No, satulaputken lyhyys ei niinkään häiritse, mutta miksi tuo emäputki/stack pitää tehdä noin lyhyeksi monissa pyörissä? Tuossa minun Ripmossa ainoa keino saada tanko satulan kanssa samalle korkeudelle oli jättää kaulaputki täysin katkaisematta. Älytöntä! Tuolla setupilla pyörä on tasapainoinen ajettava.



Eihän tangon paikka muuttuisi jos emäputki olisi pidempi pyörän mitoituksen muuten ollessa identtinen. Kaulaputken pitäisi edelleen olla pitkä, vain spacerien määrä vähentyisi. Paperilla toki reach-mitta lyhentyisi se kun mitataan emäputken yläpäästä, ei spaceripinon yläpäästä. Kai näillä lyhyillä emäputkilla (ja satulaputkilla) annetaan lyhyemmille kuskeille valita pidempi pyörä. Kuinkas paljon tangossa on nousua? Sillähän saisi avaruudetinpinoa saisi vähän hillittyä.

----------


## HMK

> En tiedä olenko ymmärtänyt väärin vai en, mutta mun mielikuvissa toi moderni "long, low & slack" -eometrian low viittaa ennenkaikkea keskiön mataluuteen ja stack voi aika isokin olla. Vai kuuluuko moderniin geometriaan nimenomaan matala ohjaamokin?



Onko matalalla oleva keskiö maastoajossa jotenkin eduksi? Jos nyt olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin tuon tyyliset pyörät on tarkoitettu ns. "oikeaan maastoon", niin eikös kovin matalalla pyörivät polkimet ole vain haitta kivikossa?

----------


## Portti

> Eihän tangon paikka muuttuisi jos emäputki olisi pidempi pyörän mitoituksen muuten ollessa identtinen. Kaulaputken pitäisi edelleen olla pitkä, vain spacerien määrä vähentyisi. ..



Juu ei muuttuisi tangon paikka eikä ole sille tarvettakaan. Se, että nykyisellä emäputken pituudella tangon saaminen oikealle korkeudelle vaatii juuri tuon valtavan spaceri-määrän ja kaulaputken katkaisemattomuuden on se ongelma. Ja toki jos stack olisi suurempi, niin ei tarvitsis kaulaputkenkana olla täysimittainen. 

Mikäli olisi minua pidempi kuski, joka haluaisi yhtä korkean ajoasennon, niin sepä ei onnistuisikaan ihan helposti.

Niin ja minusta noita XL-kokoisia runkoja ei tarvitisisikaan tehdä millään kääpiömitoituksilla noin mataliksi. Kääpiöille on omat runkokoot tarjolla.

----------


## Sambolo

Ööh vaikka stack ois suurempi ja katkaisisit putkea olis ohjaamo matalempi. Vai meinaatko että se korkeus ois toteutettu pidemmillä alajaloilla/joustolla?

----------


## Portti

> Ööh vaikka stack ois suurempi ja katkaisisit putkea olis ohjaamo matalempi...



Juu, näinhän se on jos tuota stackia kasvatetaan pelkästään emäputken korkeutta kasvattamalla. Muitakin geometriamuutoksia vaadittaisiin siihen, että kaulaputkea pystyisi katkaisemaan.

----------


## alteregoni

Vieläkin ehdotan jäsen Porttia harkitsemaan vaikka 40mm nousulla olevan tangon hankintaa. Näin saat korkean ohjaamon ja samalla ohjaamo pitelee reach:in osalta, kun avaruudettimia voi poistaa. On mukavampi liikkua "attack" asennossa. Ei tuo sinun setuppi tietysti mikään kielletty ole, mutta aika paljon tuo järjestely tuo tankoa taaksepäin, mikä noin pitkällä kaverilla ei varmaan toivottua ole.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Itse olen 194 cm ja täpäriä etsiessäni huomasin, että osa valmistajista tekee nuo XL rungot kyllä todella pieniksi ja usein ei XXL kokoa ole edes tarjolla tai ainakaan saatavilla mistään.

----------


## alteregoni

Kesäkuosi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Vuonna 2019 fiksipyörä ei oo vielä ihan kuollut:

----------


## Tassu

> Vuonna 2019 fiksipyörä ei oo vielä ihan kuollut:



Olet oikeassa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Oih, vihdoin sotaratsu saapui kotiin. Säätölenkkiä, huomenissa gripparin vaihto veks ja litkutus. Tykkään. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeZ

Graveli valmis kesän koitoksiin road plus - setupissa.

----------


## 0802905

2017 oli vuosi, kun fixipyöräily loppui. Tästä on jäljellä enää polkimet, tolppa ja stemmi. Keväällä tuli kauhea kuume ostaa fixi, tai edes sinkula.. Onneksi laskenut kuume on hieman laskenut.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^ton omani kasasin vuonna 2009 ja viimeiset neljä-viis vuotta se on ollut enemmän tai vähemmän varaston täytteenä mutta pyörällä on sen verran tunnearvoa että tuskin siitä koskaan luovun.

Sitäpaitsi 32 mm renkailla on ihan mukava kruisailla kaupungilla ja välillä rouhia vähän soraakin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JK-

Hobitti puhtaana & nopeilla vanneteipeillä

----------


## stenu

> Vuonna 2019 fiksipyörä ei oo vielä ihan kuollut.



Ei toi huuda muuta kuin leveätä riseria ja nappularenkaita, niin on taas ihan aallonharjalla.

----------


## TheMiklu

Rojekti tuli valmiiksi kun sain keulan lyhennettyä. Aika kiva on ajeleskella Trek Stache 2.6" renkuloilla. Teen vertailutestiä vähän kesämmällä 3" gummeilla ja samoilla kiekoilla (ovat painavammilla kiekkosilla nyt paikoillaan).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ei toi huuda muuta kuin leveätä riseria ja nappularenkaita, niin on taas ihan aallonharjalla



No tanko on 720 mm leveä mutta 32 mm sliksit on jo aika maksimit mitä tuohon menee :/

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Valmistuhan se viimein. Etujarrun letkua vielä jossain vaiheessa lyhennettävä ja jousikin vaihtunee punaiseksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Upee Birdi!  :Hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

On kyllä makee Bird!

----------


## valtsuh



----------


## TrueBlue

Marin Pine Mountain 1996, 23rd Anniversary Edition.

----------


## fiber

> ^^ onko niin hyvä, että tuot mukanasi kotiin?



Satuin vasta nyt huomaamaan kysymyksen. 
Mulla on useampi reissu tuonne, ja fillari odottelee minua kollegan kämpässä väliajat.

Kiekot ovat ekstrapainavat, mutta pomminkestävät. Ajoin uutta pintaa varten rouhitun asfaltin reunaan niin että vanne soi. Hämmästys oli suuri, kun kiekko säilyi suorana, pinnat ehjänä eikä edes snakebitea.

Vaikea sanoa vielä tässä vaiheessa tuonko. Ainakin tämän ja ensi vuoden saa palvella tuolla Chisinaussa.

----------


## Shamus

Hevosvaras pienillä päivityksillä ja säädettynä kohilleen  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Hissitolppa puuttuu  :Vihainen:

----------


## Shamus

> Hissitolppa puuttuu



Otin pois kun en kaipaa sellaista....

----------


## mattipuh

Focuksen Cyclo maantietrimmissä. Eliten Cronot ehti sopivasti pirkanpyöräilyyn - saa nähdä miten toimivat käytössä..

----------


## ZaWing

Punanen väri on aina nopein? Vaikka kuski ei sitä olisi.

----------


## jhalmar

Runko: Salsa Cutthroat L
Osasarja: Sram Force1 1x11
Jarrulevyt: SRAM Centerline X 160/140
Takapakka: SRAM XG 1175 10-42T
Kammet: Rotor Rex 2.1 INPower 175mm
Eturatas: Rotor QX1 36T
Kiekot 1327g sisältäen teipit ja venttiilit:
- Duke Lucky Jack SLS2 6ters kehät
- DT240s SP CL navat
- Etukiekko: paino 614g, 28 CX-ray, sisä-/ulkoleveys 28,2/34,2mm
- Takakiekko: paino 713g, 28 CX-Sprint, sisä-/ulkoleveys 25,9/31,6mm
Renkaat: Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.1”
Satula: Specialized Phenom Comp 143mm
Satulatolppa: Merida carbon
Stemmi: Salsa 90mm
Tanko: Ritchey WCS Venturemax Road 42cm
Tankoteippi: Lizard Skins DSP 3.2 musta
Polkimet: Shimano XT
Pullotelineet: Elite Rocko

Paino 9,31kg

----------


## Jillestrand

Uutukainen, valitettavasti paljon häiriönaiheita kuvassa (Scale 920)



Vanhempi (Scale 940 odottaa racefacen eturatasta)



Ja vanhus jolla edelleen viihdyn mainiosti, coi olla että viikon päästä mieli on muuttunut  (Addict R4)




Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## Jillestrand

Pojan Trek Roscoe


Ja tyttären Scott Roxter 24”


Vaimolle ostettiin myös Trek roscoe 8, toivoni löytää yhtenäinen harrastus ja tähän asti näyttää valoisalta!

----------


## crcm

Ratasinkula

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Uusi arkijärkipyörä Pure Cycles Urban Commuter. Vaihdoin heti kunnon renkaat, Sramin hydrauliset jarrut, lokarin ja etukorin (säädin vähän alemmas ja taaemmas vielä kuvan oton jälkeen). Hauska pyörä ja epämukavin runko, jolla olen koskaan ajanut. Onneksi se ei 40 mm renkailla oikeastaan haittaa.

----------


## huotah



----------


## 0802905

> Ratasinkula



Kova! Tolla olis kiva kerätä vaihdepyöriltä kudos-pisteistä :Cool:

----------


## Tank Driver



----------


## kmw

^ ihana .....

----------


## Iglumies

^^ Niin on

----------


## Äijä



----------


## Lucky13

> [Bikeporn]



Piti parin vuoden tauon jälkeen kirjautua sisään jotta pääsee kehumaan pyörää. Aivan älyttömän siisti kampe ja mielenkiintoinen geo. Joko pystyt antamaan raporttia ajofiiliksistä?

----------


## Puskis

Stooget jänniä, kun valmistaja väittää yhden koon sopivan useimmille. En tiiä mitä siitä pitäisi ajatella, mutta hienon näköinen on.

Pure Cycles Urban Commuter myös hauskan näköinen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei kai se Andyn vika ole jos sopii. Kaikkiaan 400m tuolla olen ajanut, joten jätän nyt hehkuttamisen sikseen. Ehkä myöhemmin tänään oikea testilenkki. Kuva on suoraan kasauksen jälkeen ja kaikki säädöt on mallia sinnepäin. 

Mutta kyllä mä tuosta jo vähän salaa tykkään.

----------


## hphuhtin

^ainakin tankkikuskilla pyörä sopii nimimerkkiin tai päinvastoin  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

Tähän väliin jotain ihan muuta

Pole Evolink 158 cutombuild..

----------


## mattipuh

Vanhan rouvan pesua

----------


## Nickname

Tämmöisen vanhan Monarkin ostin työmatka-ajoon, kelin ollessa mitä  parhain kävin pienen maantielenkin ajamassa ja ihan hauska laite tulee  hieman vaihtelua pelkien metsäpolkujen lisäksi.
On nuo häkkipolkimet hengenvaaralliset, ei meinaa saada jalkoja irti jos laittaa niin tiukkaan että niistä on jotain hyötyä :Irvistys: 

Perus huollon tarpeessa olisi, kaikki vaijerit enempi tai vähempi rispaantuneet ja  vaihtajat paksun töhnän peitossa, jos nyt innostuu enemmänkin ajamaan  niin voisi harkita lukkopolkimia näiden häkkien tilalle.

----------


## Late_h

Tälle kaudelle tuli hankittua Commencalin Meta TR 29. 150/130mm (etu/taka) joustava trail/minienduro, joka toimii tällä hetkellä mun ainoana maasturina ja hoitelee kaiken neulaspolkulenkeistä hissipäiviin Sappeella.

Päivityksinä on tullut laitettua 32-reikäinen Hope Pro 4/DT XM 481/DT Competition race kiekkosetti ja DPX2 iskari 2,5mm pidemmällä iskulla alkuperäisen DPS:n tilalle. Eli takajouston määrä lienee nyt jossain 135mm paikkeilla. Painoa koko hoidolla Hopen avopolkimilla sopivat +15kg.

----------


## k0mpo

Trekin Roscoe 9, josta melko paljon osaa vaihtunut alkuperäisestä. Runkokoko 21,5 ja tällä kuvan kokoonpanolla (pl. Pullo) painoa tasan 13kg. Trek ilmoittaa vakiokokoonpanon painoksi 13.52 kg (M-koon rungolla).

XTR kampisarja, takavaihtaja, etu- ja taka liipaisimet 
RockShox Sektor 150mm keula
Hope Tech 3 E4 203mm levyillä
Race Face kuitutanko
Pro Falcon Carbon satula



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Komea Commencal! Roscoessa kannattaa laittaa etujarruvaijeri menemään haarukan sisäpuolelta, kuten sen kuuluu olla.

----------


## k0mpo

No kappas, kiitos huomautuksesta. Eipä olisi itse tullut tätä varmaan huomattuakaan näin jälkikäteen, tullut selvästi liian innoissaan vaihdettua uusi keula paikalleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Graveli olis ajamista vaille valmis... heti saapumisen jälkeen hajos satulapanta ja nyt vasta sai hankittua uuden. Samalla piti hiukka lyhentää hissitolpan vaijeria, mut ei toi hissitolppa toimi kunnolla, jos satulatolppa on vedetty momenttiin. Oh well... täytyy katsoa, josko vaihtais suosiolla normitolpan joskus.

Vanhan Ciclon langallisen mittarinkin laitoin. Piti vetää johto pinnassa, vaikka muut kaapelit menee rungon sisässä. Ciclon kohtalo jää nyt harkinnan varaan, että korvaanko sen joskus jollain muulla. Tosin nuo langalliset viehättää, kun niissä paristo kestää pari vuotta helposti. 

Ehkä jos päivittäisi kiekot? Painoa tässä kunnossa 10.5 kg, renkaat sisureilla. Litkutus, toiset kiekot ja hissitolppa pois, niin eiköhän tuosta se puolisentoista kiloa lähtisi.

----------


## kauris

Käyräsarvisessa en ehkä itse näkisi myöskään tarvetta hissitolpalle. Litkustusta kannatan jos ulkokumit siihen soveltuu. Mulla on parhaillaan alla vähän liian ohutkylkiset. Työpäivän aikana oli jo tyhjentynyt taas vähän liikaa ilmat pois. 

Tuo ohjaustangon ja kahvojen sekä satulan kulma vähän pistää silmään. Mietin onko vain kuvakulma mutta toisaalta etupää nojaa taaksepäin ja satula eteenpäin. No onhan se hyvä saada vastatyöntöä kahvoista kun satulasta valuu voimakkaasti siihen suuntaan  :Vink:

----------


## Lvaline

Tällasen perus fillarin sain, mitä pitäis vähä huoltaa ennen ajoa.

----------


## MRe

> Käyräsarvisessa en ehkä itse näkisi myöskään tarvetta hissitolpalle.



Toi on ton Marinin erikoisuus. En itsekään välttämättä ihan ole varma että onko sille tarvetta.





> Tuo ohjaustangon ja kahvojen sekä satulan kulma vähän pistää silmään. Mietin onko vain kuvakulma mutta toisaalta etupää nojaa taaksepäin ja satula eteenpäin. No onhan se hyvä saada vastatyöntöä kahvoista kun satulasta valuu voimakkaasti siihen suuntaan



Kuva ei ole ihan vaakasuorassa. Mutta joo, testiajo on vielä tekemättä.

----------


## Oz

Paras paikka hissitolpalle on betonivalussa, olipa tanko sitten suora tai käppyrä.

----------


## HanKa

Vajaa kuukausi tahkottu polkuja Nordestilla  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

^^No, jos ei hissitolppaa koe kaipaavansa, niin ei sellaista kannata hankkia. Ei se kai kuitenkaan tarkoita, että se on joku yleismaailmallinen totuus. Jonkun yksittäisen ihmisen mielipide.

En minäkään ole vielä vakuuttunut, että se on gravelissa jotenkin must, mutta aika näyttää. Saahan sen pois.

----------


## JohannesP

Pakkoa sanoa, että vaikea sanoa mitä tuo Marin yrittää olla. Onko se naisten mallia super sloupatulla vaakaputkella vai maasturi maantietangolla? Nyt se lähinnä näyttää, että kaikki pitänyt saada yhdistettyä yhteen pyörään ja samalla saatu rungosta, miten sen nyt sanoisi, ei niin linjakas... Väritys on kuitenkin ihan siisti. 

Kauris jo kommentoikin jo ajoasentoa mitä katselin kans aika hurjaksi tai kamerakulma hieman liioittelee.

----------


## Sambolo

Siis.. maastossa hissitolppa on parasta mitä maastoajoon pyörässä voi olla. Ite sain ainaki jäykällä tolpalla kokoajan siirrellä käsin ja kaveri odotteli sit tuskallisena  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## k0mpo

> Siis.. maastossa hissitolppa on parasta mitä maastoajoon pyörässä voi olla. Ite sain ainaki jäykällä tolpalla kokoajan siirrellä käsin ja kaveri odotteli sit tuskallisena



Kyllä se tosiaan maastossa kivasti helpottaa menoa kun saa penkin laskea alas helposti kun vähänkään siltä tuntuu.

Samalla pieni update, jarrukaapeli fiksattu ja samalla kumit sekä kädensijat vaihtuneet toisiin (y) Takana myös misukka (Force AM). 



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Pistetääs birdi luonnollisessa ympäristössään ja jarruletku edelleen lyhentämättä.  Nyt ei hetkeen tule uusia osapäivityksiä pyörään, ainkaan ehkä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Paras paikka hissitolpalle on betonivalussa, olipa tanko sitten suora tai käppyrä.



Kippurasarvisen paikka on betonivalussa, olipa hissitolppa tai ei.

----------


## MRe

Ei ihme, että rakentamisen taso on mitä on, kun ei kunnon betonirautaa enää käytetä...

----------


## Oz

:Leveä hymy:  
Oli miten oli, mutta Metsänpeikon tipunen on pirtsakan värinen.

----------


## Qilty

> Ei ihme, että rakentamisen taso on mitä on, kun ei kunnon betonirautaa enää käytetä...



Nauroin ihan ääneen😄

----------


## Uphill

Uusi perheenjäsen GT Grade saapui perjantaina, tänään tosin vasta ajossa. Ensifiilikset oikein hyvät!

----------


## Tukkasotka

Upea Grade, maailman parhain pyörä. Eihän vaan nojaa runkoa vasten..

----------


## litku

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uphill

> Upea Grade, maailman parhain pyörä. Eihän vaan nojaa runkoa vasten..



Thanks! 25km jälkeen hyvä fiilis, toivotaan että sama jatkuu.

Tangon varassa oli tossa, asiallinen huoli kyllä kun sen verran lähellä tolppaa runkokin.  :Hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

Mä en ole huolissani Graden rungosta vaan riittävän arvokkuuden osoittamisesta. Kuva väärältä puolelta, polkimet väärässä asennossa, väärät välitykset ja mitä ihmettä noi heijastimet tuossa vielä tekee. Aargh!

Ja noin kaunis pyörä.

----------


## Jillestrand

Hieno Grade 

Tämä saapui pohjanmaalle tänään, vanhempi scale lähti uudelle omistajalle ja tämä xc-tykin (Scale 920) kaveriksi hauskanpitoon. En ehtinyt kun kokeilla pieni metsälenkki ja hyvältä tuntui  Tähän ei tule päivityksiä  Katselin kauan mutta lopulta päädyin Vitukseen (valinnassa oli mukana Commencal, Bird, alpkit, orange) en tiedä sitten päädyinkö oikeaan mitta jotain piti päättää..




Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mä en ole huolissani Graden rungosta vaan riittävän arvokkuuden osoittamisesta. Kuva väärältä puolelta, polkimet väärässä asennossa, väärät välitykset ja mitä ihmettä noi heijastimet tuossa vielä tekee. Aargh!
> 
> Ja noin kaunis pyörä.



...ja vielä junttirinkula pakan alla paikallaan. Voiko ja kehtaako tommosella edes ajaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mä en ole huolissani Graden rungosta vaan riittävän arvokkuuden osoittamisesta. Kuva väärältä puolelta, polkimet väärässä asennossa, väärät välitykset ja mitä ihmettä noi heijastimet tuossa vielä tekee. Aargh!
> 
> Ja noin kaunis pyörä.



Myös venttiilihatut ja pakan takaa tuo pizzalautanen kuuluu samaan paikkaan heijastimien kanssa. Hieno pyörä mikä ei nyt saa ansaitsemaansa kohtelua. Vaadin että ulosmitataan pyörä porukalla nykyiseltä omistajalta parempaan kotiin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Eihän vaan nojaa runkoa vasten..



Antais nojata vain...muutaman skraidun jälkeen voi keskittyä ajamiseen eikä siihen, että pyörä pysyy pränikän näköisenä  :Vink: 

Hieno pyörä kyl  :Hymy:

----------


## 3001

Tälläisellä tulee ajeltua. Tarkoitus päivittää enskaan syksyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## Uphill

> Mä en ole huolissani Graden rungosta vaan riittävän arvokkuuden osoittamisesta. Kuva väärältä puolelta, polkimet väärässä asennossa, väärät välitykset ja mitä ihmettä noi heijastimet tuossa vielä tekee. Aargh!
> 
> Ja noin kaunis pyörä.



Joo, tossa ei hirveästi aseteltu. Pitää parantaa tavat jatkossa.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Myös venttiilihatut ja pakan takaa tuo pizzalautanen kuuluu samaan paikkaan heijastimien kanssa. Hieno pyörä mikä ei nyt saa ansaitsemaansa kohtelua. Vaadin että ulosmitataan pyörä porukalla nykyiseltä omistajalta parempaan kotiin.



Sopii yrittää.  :Hymy:  Eka kerta muuten kun tosta "pizzalautasesta" kuulen tai edes kiinnitän huomioita koko osaan, kaikkea sitä oppii. Fair point heijastimista, todennäköisesti noi saa vaihtua muuhun ratkaisuun - tossa ihan toimituskunnossa.





> Antais nojata vain...muutaman skraidun jälkeen voi keskittyä ajamiseen eikä siihen, että pyörä pysyy pränikän näköisenä 
> 
> Hieno pyörä kyl



Thanks! Ja joo, ei varota liikaa mutta sopivasti kuitenkin. Kovaan ajoon vaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ArtoR

Kyllähän mm. tuon GT Graden kuva johtaa sellaisiin ajatuksiin, että miten saisi nykyisen pyöränsä riittävän rikki, jotta pääsisi ostamaan uuden pyörän.  :Hymy:

----------


## cigarr

> Tämä saapui pohjanmaalle tänään, vanhempi scale lähti uudelle omistajalle ja tämä xc-tykin (Scale 920) kaveriksi hauskanpitoon. En ehtinyt kun kokeilla pieni metsälenkki ja hyvältä tuntui  Tähän ei tule päivityksiä  Katselin kauan mutta lopulta päädyin Vitukseen (valinnassa oli mukana Commencal, Bird, alpkit, orange) en tiedä sitten päädyinkö oikeaan mitta jotain piti päättää..



Tännekin tuli Vitus pari viikkoa sitten. Kovaa ajoa noin 100 kilsaa takana. Renkaat litkutettu (on muuten teipit vanteissa valmiina ja lootassa tuli venttiilit mukana, hölmö minä tilasin sekä teipit että venttiilit ennen kuin tajusin) ja iskarista otettu kaksi tokenia pois. Oli tarpeen ainakin minun kohdallani että sain suurimman osan joustomatkasta käyttöön. Painoa itselläni ajokunnossa noin 75 kg. Itse meinasin vielä jarrulevyt päivittää, 203mm eteen ja edestä siirrän 180:sen taakse. Pitkään kun rytkyttää alamäkeä alkaa ennen pitkään tuntua että jarruteho pehmenee.

----------


## JTu

Uusi työmatkakulkine eli Canyon Grail AL 7.0 SL. Lisätty lukko, pulloteline ja vaihdettu renkaat, muuten vakio.

----------


## FreeZ

Levo pestynä ja valmiina tuleviin koitoksiin.

----------


## kaakku

> Tälläisellä tulee ajeltua. Tarkoitus päivittää enskaan syksyllä



Ei viitsi noin isoa kuvaa rotkosta spämmätä uudestaan mutta kanjonin on keula vähä lysyssä.

----------


## Jillestrand

> Tännekin tuli Vitus pari viikkoa sitten. Kovaa ajoa noin 100 kilsaa takana. Renkaat litkutettu (on muuten teipit vanteissa valmiina ja lootassa tuli venttiilit mukana, hölmö minä tilasin sekä teipit että venttiilit ennen kuin tajusin) ja iskarista otettu kaksi tokenia pois. Oli tarpeen ainakin minun kohdallani että sain suurimman osan joustomatkasta käyttöön. Painoa itselläni ajokunnossa noin 75 kg. Itse meinasin vielä jarrulevyt päivittää, 203mm eteen ja edestä siirrän 180:sen taakse. Pitkään kun rytkyttää alamäkeä alkaa ennen pitkään tuntua että jarruteho pehmenee.



 onneksi täälläpäin ei taida sellaisia mäkiä löytyä  toivottavasti jarrut vielä parantuvat tuosta vaikka paljon huonoa niistä on tullut luettua.

Kiitti vinkistä teipeistä katselin jo jos varusteita pitäisi tilata, venttiilit huomasin.. olen jo pidemmän aikaa meinannut litkuttaa toisenkin pyörän mutten vaan ole jaksanut enkä ole ihan vielä varma onko tarpeellista (olen lukenut pljon palstoja)

Pitää katsoa miten keula toimii kunhan pääsee kunnolla kokeilemaan, mulla toki 10kg enemmän joten ehkä passeli (toivottavasti kun ei ole aiempaa kokemusta keulojen ”virittämisestä”), ei ole aiempaa kokemusta muista kuin 100mm foxin xc-keuloista ja niihin en ole muuta tehnyt kuin säädellyt paineet jne en edes huollattanut, lähinnä maantietä tullut ajettua aikaisemmin (maantiepyörällä) mutta jotenkin se ei enää kiinnosta ja pelko maantiellä kasvanut (muu liikenne).

Paikallinen ”tuttu” kuoli viime talvena työmatkalla joka vielä lisäsi pelkoa ajaa tienlaidalla.. no se siitä kiva pyörä tuntuu tämä kuitenkin olevan


Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk

----------


## 3001

> Ei viitsi noin isoa kuvaa rotkosta spämmätä uudestaan mutta kanjonin on keula vähä lysyssä.



Juu vähän oli ilmat päässy harakoille, kun oli pari vuotta seissyt tallissa isäukolla :Hymy: 

Edit: tabletilla näkyy kuva ihan normaalina. Mites sen saa sopivaksi et näkyy kaikilla normaalisti?

----------


## EeTee80

Stumppi.

----------


## kauris

Noi vitukset on hienoja. Onnistunut väritys.

----------


## Jillestrand

> Noi vitukset on hienoja. Onnistunut väritys.



Väritys ihmetytti kunnes näki luontokuvia mielestäni myös ihan ok väritys 


Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk

----------


## Malamuutti

Keväämmällä käytettynä ostettu Felt F4, hiukan modattuna: satula Brooks Peam Pro titaanikiskoilla, kiekot DT Swiss P1800 sisärenkaattomilla Schwalbe Oneilla, voimansiirto Ultegra 6800 paitsi kampisarja orggis-FSA. Paino noilla varusteilla kahdeksan kilon kieppeillä (Lidlin matkalaukkuvaa'alla punnittuna).

----------


## eekapa



----------


## fiber

^ Nätti Specialissima ja varmastikin riittää niin kisa- kuin vuoristoreissuillekin.
Näyttää vähän 57-kokoiselta. Sopis siis hyvin mullekin, vaan tekisi liian ison loven lompakkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## PTS

Loman ja kesän ajaksi lokarit pois ja lenkille!

(Pahoittelut taas kuvan laadusta, näytti paremmalta paikan päällä.)

----------


## edu

Miten kädet pitää tuossa tangossa ilman teippejä?

----------


## PTS

Aika huonosti pitää, mutta en oikeastaan koskaan aja alaotteelta. Teipit tulee kun olen viimeisetkin säädöt saanut viilailtua.

----------


## slmnn

Uuden karhea Vitus Sentier VRS saapui myös Manseen.

----------


## kukavaa

Eka maastopyörä!
_20190713_195738 by kivi vaahto, on Flickr

----------


## Lenni

On se..  :Cool:  Ei ole täpäri paljon päässyt ulkoileen enään..

----------


## PeZu

> Uuden karhea Vitus Sentier VRS saapui myös Manseen.



Onko ollut hyvä pyörä? Missä päin tarkemmin ajelet, jos pääsis testaan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## cigarr

Rosella tuli juuri tonni täyteen. Ja kyllä on maistunut! En osaa päättää iskisinkö tähän 28mm maantiegummit vai 47mm paksukaiset seuraavaksi  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JackOja

Työmatka-, kalja-, roska- ym -fillari sai uuden vanhan rungon. Muiden keväisten muutosten lisäksi. Kiitokset Porvooseen myyjälle. Ja kiekoista ym. Ylästöön. Hiilarikammet taisi tulla Hyvinkäältä.



Steel is real, onhan tuossa ihan älytön ero lelumiiniin.

Runko on klassikko ysärin alusta, mutta en jaksa tavoitella palikoissa ja eturattaiden määrässä minkäänlaista periodikorrektiutta.

----------


## LJL

^ Great! Kammet ovat erittäin rock

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Rosella tuli juuri tonni täyteen. Ja kyllä on maistunut! En osaa päättää iskisinkö tähän 28mm maantiegummit vai 47mm paksukaiset seuraavaksi



Omassa gravel-pyörässä on ollut 650b 47 mm renkaat, 622x30 maantiekumit, 622x40 nappulakumit ja 622x40 "maantie"kumit (Schwalbe G-One Speed). Omaan makuun viimeiset on parhaat.

----------


## cuprar

> Työmatka-, kalja-, roska- ym -fillari sai uuden vanhan rungon. Muiden keväisten muutosten lisäksi. Kiitokset Porvooseen myyjälle. Ja kiekoista ym. Ylästöön. Hiilarikammet taisi tulla Hyvinkäältä.
> 
> 
> 
> Steel is real, onhan tuossa ihan älytön ero lelumiiniin.
> 
> Runko on klassikko ysärin alusta, mutta en jaksa tavoitella palikoissa ja eturattaiden määrässä minkäänlaista periodikorrektiutta.



Todella hieno siitä tuli! Hyvä että tuli käyttöön!

----------


## j-p järvinen

Olen vanhanaikainen...päivitin 1*11 rivalin 2*11 rivaliin ja muovipyörä.vaihtui Pickenflickiin, joka on varmaan so last season. Ensimmäiset sadat kilometrit tuntuneet juuri siltä miltä hain...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiWalker

> 



Uuh, erittäin hieno! Olikos tää Specialissima?

(EDIT: no, olihan se. Tuossa mallissa on erittäin hieno toi Bianchin logo. Pitää tämän innoittamana tilata uudet Vittoria Corsan kumit. Edelliset alkaa olla reikäset pinnasta ja tuhnut seinistä. T. Bianchi Sempre Pron omistaja.

----------


## FreeZ

Uutta sähkäriä pukkaa, vielä voimansiirtoon vähän jumppaa ja sitten valmis loppukesän kurvailuihin. :Hymy:

----------


## ville.leskela

Mun spessu pakattu jo reissua varten.

----------


## Hamme

Epämuodikas 26" maasturi rakenneltu kun hybridillä asfaltin polkeminen alkoi tuntua ykstoikkoiselta.

----------


## mkpaa

Pyöräni kuva taas pienen tauon jälkeen ja varustelista tämän vuoden Transcontinentaliin. 
https://www.randonneurs.fi/transcont...lete-kit-list/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkpaa/...57709764168521

----------


## stenu

^ Godspeed @mkpaa!





> Uutta sähkäriä pukkaa, vielä voimansiirtoon vähän jumppaa ja sitten valmis loppukesän kurvailuihin.



Voiskos nää sähköhässäkät pitää siellä omassa ketjussaan. Kiitos.

----------


## Jami2003

Miten mä muistan että mkpaa:n Tunturi ois jo vaihtunut johonkin toiseen runkoon Transcontinentalissa. No väärin muistettu...

----------


## mkpaa

> Miten mä muistan että mkpaa:n Tunturi ois jo vaihtunut johonkin toiseen runkoon Transcontinentalissa. No väärin muistettu...



2017 ajoin Orbealla. 
Tämän vuoden reitillä on sen verran soraa ja muuta mukavaa, että otin mielummin tuon, jossa on vähän enemmän toleranssia renkaiden ja rungon välissä.

----------


## tchegge_

Semiläski tuli taloon, alkoi taas maastopolut kiinnostamaan liikaa siihen mitä Salsa Vaya antoi myöten ja maastoproggista tästä eteenpäin Trekillä, kiitokset Päijät-Hämeeseen kalustosta.  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty Takapalkilla

----------


## macci

työmatkapyörä 2.0 asfalttimoodissa

----------


## LJL

^ IhQ Avaruuskana

----------


## Tukkasotka

Minkä kokoinen eturieska Avaruusbroilerissa? Näyttää isommalta kuin 42.

----------


## crcm

Orbea Gain F40 sähköpyörä (kuvan tuunatussa setupissa tasan 14kg)

----------


## plr

> työmatkapyörä 2.0 asfalttimoodissa



Space Chickeniin näyttävät sopivan korkeaprofiiliset aerokiekot. Näyttää kunnon maantiepyörältä, kun ohjaustankokin on noin matalalla. Hieno!

----------


## kaakku

> Semiläski tuli taloon



Sama homma:

----------


## Korppu

Yeti SB150 Åressa.

----------


## fob

> Orbea Gain F40 sähköpyörä (kuvan tuunatussa setupissa tasan 14kg)



Mitkä on fiilikset? Orbeaa olen netistä kuolannut.

----------


## Haastemies

Bianchi Infinito C2C 


Specialized Stumpjumper 29'' FSR Comp

----------


## crcm

> Mitkä on fiilikset? Orbeaa olen netistä kuolannut.



Tuolla sähköpyöräpuolen Orbea langassa on jotain ensifiiliksiä.

----------


## tchegge_

> Sama homma:



Jotain perverssiä hauskuutta noissa semiläskeissä on, Pääsi mäkiä ylös tosi näppärästi. varmaan joutuu itsekin pohtimaan joustokeulaa joskus myöhemmin. 

Lähetetty Takapalkilla

----------


## Hirta

Stumpjumper 27.5"

----------


## TheMiklu

> Jotain perverssiä hauskuutta noissa semiläskeissä on, Pääsi mäkiä ylös tosi näppärästi. varmaan joutuu itsekin pohtimaan joustokeulaa joskus myöhemmin. 
> 
> Lähetetty Takapalkilla



Suosittelen! Jäykän keulan saatan talvella laittaa paikoilleen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

Stache edustus vahvaa!

----------


## El Cheapo

Tällaisella laitteella ajellaan:





BH Quartz Disc.

----------


## macci

> Minkä kokoinen eturieska Avaruusbroilerissa? Näyttää isommalta kuin 42.



48 ovaaliratas (Superstar) 105 kammissa ja näyttää ihan hyvin mahtuvan (olisko 5mm väliä runkoon).

gravel-moodissa on 40t ovaali ja 11-40 takapakka ja 40mm sliksigravelkingit i23 kiekoilla

takavaihtaja 11spd XT + JTEK adapteri jotta toimii maantiekahvan kanssa

----------


## Jeltsar

> Voiskos nää sähköhässäkät pitää siellä omassa ketjussaan. Kiitos.



Miten niin? Eihän tänne ole eritelty, ettei sähköpyöriä saisi olla. Pyöräsi kuva = kuva pyörästäsi sähköllä tai ilman  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Miten niin? Eihän tänne ole eritelty, ettei sähköpyöriä saisi olla. Pyöräsi kuva = kuva pyörästäsi sähköllä tai ilman



Kun nyt joku haluaa nillittää, nii laitampa kostoksi oman sähkiksen kuvan tähänkin säikeeseen, vaikken ensin meinannut..

----------


## stenu

> Miten niin? Eihän tänne ole eritelty, ettei sähköpyöriä saisi olla. Pyöräsi kuva = kuva pyörästäsi sähköllä tai ilman



Eipä niin, eikä ole erikseen kielletty niistä keskustelemista missään muuallakaan, mutta silti täällä on "*Sähköavusteiset pyörät* - sähköavusteisiin pyöriin, niiden tekniikkaan ja niillä ajamiseen liittyvä keskustelu"  -niminen osio. Sinne voi vapaasti perustaa  "Sähköpyöräsi kuva" -nimisen säikeen ellei sellaista siellä vielä ole.

----------


## MRe

^Eipä siellä ole. On vain fiilistelyketju, jonka perustamista sitäkin aikanaan ihmeteltiin.

Mutta noinko ottaa sydämen päälle, jos välillä näkee sähköpyörän kuvan?

----------


## Sambolo

Mikä etu jäykästä keulasta on talvella?

----------


## kaakku

Talvella on senverta tasaisempaa ettei pakosti (ainakaan noilla 3" muhkuilla) tarvitse joustoa keulaan. Riippuu varmaan aika paljon siitä missä ja miten ajaa. Onhan se ainakin kevyempi.

Vajaa sata kilsaa on viiksivallulla polkuajoa takana joten ihan hirveän syvällistä analyysiä ei voi antaa, mutta: 

29+:n ajo-ominaisuudet on joo jänskät. Asvaltilla ohjaus vetelee ihan omiaan mutta polulla meno on tarkkaa. Lyhyen takapään todellakin huomaa, tosi ketterä laite ja keulakin nousee ilman isompia repimisiä. Pitoa: on! Tosin noitten Maxxisin renkaiden mutaominaisuudet ovat ihan surkeat, lähtee puskemaan ihan minne sattuu. Muhkukumi myös tasoittaa menoa niin, ettei ainakaan tuollaisella 40 km reipasvauhtisella lenkillä ole selkä väsynyt. Yllätyin positiivisesti kuinka hyvin tuo laite rullaa ja kiihtyy, polulla laite tuntuu kuin turboahdetulta kaksysiltä. Renkaiden ja kiekkojen painon huomaa oikeastaan vain asvaltilla ylämäkeen kihnuttaessa. 

Tähän mennessä pyörä on ollut juurikin niin hyvä kuin kuvittelinkin. Ei ole tullut täysjoustoa ikävä (eikä toivottavasti tulekkaan). Halusin yksinkertaisen pyörän joka antaisi kuitenkin vähän anteeksi teknisissä paikoissa rytyyttäessä ja joka olisi soiva peli myös bikepacking hommissa. Sellaisen myös sain. 

---

Tähän toiseen esillä olevaan asiaan: Esteettisestihän noi sähköpyörät on aika _rumiluksia_  :Sarkastinen: , mutta kai niitä tänne voi laittaa siinä mitä muitakin pyöriä. Kemiztin Bulls on kyllä melko stealth sähkäriks että nopealla vilkaisulla ei edes pakosti huomaisi että siellähän on motti ja akku jemmattuna mukaan..

----------


## Kemizti

> Mikä etu jäykästä keulasta on talvella?



Huoltovapaus? Toimintavarmuus myös paukkupakkasilla? Eikä talvella hirveenä tarvista joustolle sinänsä ole, ku polut on (pääosin) sileitä lumivaltateitä, jos siis on hyvä talvi..

----------


## TheMiklu

Oma motiivi jäykälle kekelle Stachessa on niinkin tylsä kuin työmatkailu haastavissa olosuhteissa gg/allroadin sijaan. Keulasta joustavalla läskillä tulee talvella maastot ajeltua (ja joskus sitä työmatkaakin).
Voi olla, että en jaksa vaihdella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

> Huoltovapaus? Toimintavarmuus myös paukkupakkasilla?



Nämä lähinnä ainakin itsellä. Täysjäykkä fätti talvikäyttöön ja täysjousitettu kesäkäyttöön. Toki hieman on ehkä ajomaisemissa eroa, mutta täysjäykässä viehättää se huoltovapaus ja 4.6" renkaat imevät riittävästi alustan epätasaisuuksia, ettei sitä jousitusta niin kaipaa.

----------


## 3001

Tuli Itelle ostettua Orange, ja emäntäkin innostu kun Orangea kokeili, niin haettiin stumppi  :Hymy:  Kumpikin yhtä hymyä nyt  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tällainen valmistui pajalta eilen. Maasturi 7-vuotiaalle pojalle, koottu pääasiassa 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen tykkiosista. Ajoasennossa saattaa vielä olla vähän hakemista, mutta eiköhän se saada kohdalleen.

----------


## kauris

Kyllä kelpaa! Millä muuten vaahtomuovigripit saa pysymään paikoillaan? Toimiiko se hiuslakkakikka vai onko jotain muuta tapaa?

----------


## pecu_83



----------


## kauris

Oman perheen vajaa 11 vee neidin Islaa tuunasin toissapäivänä vaihtamalla siihen alkuperäisen 5 sentin stemmin tilalle 7 cm stemmin ja siirsin satulaa jälleen kerran paitsi ylöspäin niin liutin hieman myös kiskoilla sitä taaksepäin. Joo ja tuota tankoa käänsin niin että nousu kohdistuu enemmän ylös ja vähemmän taakse. Menee nyt vielä tämän toisen käyttökesän sitten mukavasti. 

Kevennys Korpelan alle 9 kg lukemiin ei päästä mutta ihan kivalta tuo juuri punnitsemani 10,7 kg myös vaikuttaa.

----------


## ikispessu

> Tuli Itelle ostettua Orange, ja emäntäkin innostu kun Orangea kokeili, niin haettiin stumppi  Kumpikin yhtä hymyä nyt



aijai! itellekin tulossa samoilla väreillä(jet black/orange decals) five pro laskelmien mukaan tällä viikolla! näyttääpä hyvältä mustana! 
En ole koskaan kasannut maasturia joten vähän jännittää miten tuo sujuu.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kyllä kelpaa! Millä muuten vaahtomuovigripit saa pysymään paikoillaan? Toimiiko se hiuslakkakikka vai onko jotain muuta tapaa?



Noi on Cuben yli 50-grammaiset tupit, eli ei ihan kevyet. Ja olivat niin tiukat asentaa, että pysyvät kyllä paikallaan. En laittanut edes hiuslakkaa, vaan ihan veden avulla ja pitävillä hanskoilla väänsin paikoilleen. Omassa kisapöörässä on 15-grammaiset Extraliten gripit, ja nekin on kyllä pysyneet hämmästyttävän hyvin paikoillaan jopa sadekelissä. Ne asensin aikanaan hiuslakan avulla.

Erittäin miellyttävän oloinen laite on tuo Isla!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Suosittelen unohtamaan vedet ja hiuslakat grippien asennuksessa. Varsinkin vesi voi aiheuttaa sen, että gripit eivät pysy hyvin.

Kun laittaa gripin ja tangon väliin 3-4 nippusidettä, sen saa vedettyä helposti paikalleen. Sitten vedetään nippusiteet pois välistä ja kyllä pysyy. BMX-aikoina tuli asennettua toistakymmentä paria grippejä, ja tuo nippusidekikka on paras.

----------


## Lammy

> Suosittelen unohtamaan vedet ja hiuslakat grippien asennuksessa. Varsinkin vesi voi aiheuttaa sen, että gripit eivät pysy hyvin.
> 
> Kun laittaa gripin ja tangon väliin 3-4 nippusidettä, sen saa vedettyä helposti paikalleen. Sitten vedetään nippusiteet pois välistä ja kyllä pysyy. BMX-aikoina tuli asennettua toistakymmentä paria grippejä, ja tuo nippusidekikka on paras.



Erinomainen asennus-vinkki! Kiitos. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Työmatkapyörään uudet renkaat ja sitä kautta vähän uutta ulkonäköä.

Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JMI71

Tämä tällä hetkellä ainokainen kilpapyörä. Vanha pappapyörä lisäksi ja ehkä alkuviikosta vielä jotain muuta...


Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## maalinni

Kävin eilen LPR-Nuijamaa-LPR Saimaan kanavaa pitkin. Hieno reitti uuden ja vanhan kanavan välissä. Kuva otettu pyörälossin kohdalla.

----------


## Julle83

Edellisellä jäykkäperällä olikin ajettu jo yli 10 vuotta, joten oli aika päivittää.
2019 Vitus Rapide CR. Tubeless, DMR V12 flättipolkimet. Jos tämän myötä pyöräharrastus alkaa vakavoitumaan, niin tiedä vaikka sitä joskus innostuisi päivittämään esim satulaputken dropperiksi tai muuta trendikästä.

----------


## Jenkka

Satakunta, tähkäpäät, en muista näin keltaisia peltoja moneen vuoteen...+10 v cyclovanhus mökkipyöränä

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VitaliT

Eikös noille sähkö mopoile on jossain oma keskustelu??

----------


## Vivve

Polkupyörältä näyttää minusta

----------


## sak

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hitlike

> Polkupyörältä näyttää minusta



Eikös sähköpyöräjutut kuuluisi tuonne omaan alafoorumiin kun sellainen kerran löytyy? Sinne voi perustaa Sähköpyöräsi kuva-triidin ellei sellaista vielä ole.

----------


## LJL

> Eikös sähköpyöräjutut kuuluisi tuonne omaan alafoorumiin kun sellainen kerran löytyy? Sinne voi perustaa Sähköpyöräsi kuva-triidin ellei sellaista vielä ole.



Jep, sähköpyöräsi kuva -topiikkaa on odoteltu tässä jo jonkin aikaa. Juu ja ei, ne eivät ole sama asia kuin luomupyörät, koska niissä on moottori, joten ei kiitos sitä ikävystyttävää filosofiaskeidaa tänne(kin).

----------


## hro

> Jep, sähköpyöräsi kuva -topiikkaa on odoteltu tässä jo jonkin aikaa. Juu ja ei, ne eivät ole sama asia kuin luomupyörät, koska niissä on moottori, joten ei kiitos sitä ikävystyttävää filosofiaskeidaa tänne(kin).



Suomen ajoneuvolaista:

_Polkupyörällä_ tarkoitetaan: 

1) yhden tai useamman henkilön tai tavaran kuljettamiseen valmistettua polkimin tai käsikammin varustettua ajoneuvoa, joka voi myös olla varustettu sellaisella enintään 250 watin tehoisella sähkömoottorilla, joka toimii vain poljettaessa ja kytkeytyy toiminnasta viimeistään nopeuden saavuttaessa 25 kilometriä tunnissa;

----------


## hitlike

> Suomen ajoneuvolaista:
> 
> _Polkupyörällä_ tarkoitetaan: 
> 
> 1) yhden tai useamman henkilön tai tavaran kuljettamiseen valmistettua polkimin tai käsikammin varustettua ajoneuvoa, joka voi myös olla varustettu sellaisella enintään 250 watin tehoisella sähkömoottorilla, joka toimii vain poljettaessa ja kytkeytyy toiminnasta viimeistään nopeuden saavuttaessa 25 kilometriä tunnissa;



Turhaa pedanttisuutta. Tässä ei tulkita asiaa ajoneuvolain näkökulmasta vaan tämän foorumin, johon ylläpitäjät ovat luoneet erillisen alueen sähköpyörille. En yritä leikkiä moderaattoria ja en valvoa sääntöjä, ei vaan kiinnosta katsella moottorivehkeiden kuvia polkupyörätriidissä. Jos moderaattorit sanoo että sähkikset kuuluu tänne eikä sähkisalueelle, tottakai lopetan valituksen samantien.

----------


## hro

> Turhaa pedanttisuutta. Tässä ei tulkita asiaa ajoneuvolain näkökulmasta vaan tämän foorumin, johon ylläpitäjät ovat luoneet erillisen alueen sähköpyörille. En yritä leikkiä moderaattoria ja en valvoa sääntöjä, ei vaan kiinnosta katsella moottorivehkeiden kuvia polkupyörätriidissä. Jos moderaattorit sanoo että sähkikset kuuluu tänne eikä sähkisalueelle, tottakai lopetan valituksen samantien.



Tän osion nimi on yleiset jorinat ja tän ketjun nimi on "Pyöräsi kuvat", ei luomupyöräsi kuvat. Sun logiikan mukaan sähköpyörien jarruistakaan ei saisi keskustella jarrut, vaihteet ja vanteet -osiolla, koska ne kuuluu sähköpyöriin, ja sähköpyörillä on oma osionsa. Myöskään kauppaosiossa ei saisi mainita sähköpyöriä, koska sähköpyörillä on oma osionsa.

----------


## stenu

Mä kävin nyt tekemässä sen "Sähköpyöräsi kuva" -ketjun tuonne sähköpyöräosioon, kun sähköpyöräilijät ei sitä itse kerran saa aikaiseksi. Tieliikennelailla ja foorumietiikalla ei ole juurikaan tekoa keskenään, joten pidetään noi tieliikennelakikeskustelutkin jossain muualla.

Ehkäpä nyt löytyy konsensus tähän kuvien postailuun, kun sekä sähköttömille että sähköllisille pyörille on omat ketjunsa, josta myös niiden kuvista kiinnostuneiden on helpompi niitä kootusti löytää.

Olkaa hyvät ja pistäkää kamerat ja entterit lailamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Kyl mää nii haluaisin, että myös maastopyörille ja maantiepyörille olis omat lokeronsa, koska en maantiepyöristä yhtään tykkää.. voisko myös hybrideille ja cycloille perustaa omat alaosastonsa.. nii ja dirttipyörille ja grävelgraindereille ja... Etenkin läskipyörille, voi luoja..

----------


## hro

> Mä kävin nyt tekemässä sen "Sähköpyöräsi kuva" -ketjun tuonne sähköpyöräosioon, kun sähköpyöräilijät ei sitä itse kerran saa aikaiseksi. Tieliikennelailla ja foorumietiikalla ei ole juurikaan tekoa keskenään, joten pidetään noi tieliikennelakikeskustelutkin jossain muualla.
> 
> Ehkäpä nyt löytyy konsensus tähän kuvien postailuun, kun sekä sähköttömille että sähköllisille pyörille on omat ketjunsa, josta myös niiden kuvista kiinnostuneiden on helpompi niitä kootusti löytää.
> 
> Olkaa hyvät ja pistäkää kamerat ja entterit lailamaan



Mä tekasen tänne yleiselle osiolle ketjun luomupyöriä varten, ettei tartte tässä ketjussa niihin törmätä. Olkaa hyvät!

----------


## stenu

> Kyl mää nii haluaisin, että myös maastopyörille ja maantiepyörille olis omat lokeronsa, koska en maantiepyöristä yhtään tykkää.. voisko myös hybrideille ja cycloille perustaa omat alaosastonsa.. nii ja dirttipyörille ja grävelgraindereille ja....



Erittäin lapsellista provoamista, mutta voithan kysyä asiaa moderaattoreilta. Heillä on valta päättää, mitä osioita foorumi tarvitsee ja millaisiin pyöriin liittyvät keskustelut halutaan pitää erillään.

----------


## elasto

Mun mielestä tuo oma ketju sähköpyörien kuville on hyvä idea, kun niille oma osiokin foorumilta löytyy niin pidetään keskustelu sähköpyöristä siellä.

----------


## hitlike

> Tän osion nimi on yleiset jorinat ja tän ketjun nimi on "Pyöräsi kuvat", ei luomupyöräsi kuvat. Sun logiikan mukaan sähköpyörien jarruistakaan ei saisi keskustella jarrut, vaihteet ja vanteet -osiolla, koska ne kuuluu sähköpyöriin, ja sähköpyörillä on oma osionsa. Myöskään kauppaosiossa ei saisi mainita sähköpyöriä, koska sähköpyörillä on oma osionsa.



No periaatteessa sähköpyörä-osion kuvauksessa lukee että "Sähköavusteisiin pyöriin, niiden tekniikkaan ja niillä ajamiseen liittyvä keskustelu." Lisäksi mikäli kauppaosiolla tarkoitat Fillaritoria niin siellähän on oma osionsa sähköpyörille.

----------


## stenu

> Mä tekasen tänne yleiselle osiolle ketjun luomupyöriä varten, ettei tartte tässä ketjussa niihin törmätä. Olkaa hyvät!



Erittäin lapsellista provoamista tämäkin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Erittäin lapsellista provoamista, mutta voithan kysyä asiaa moderaattoreilta. Heillä on valta päättää, mitä osioita foorumi tarvitsee ja millaisiin pyöriin liittyvät keskustelut halutaan pitää erillään.



Ei mun sitä tarvi kysyä, koska täällähän asioita tehdään kysymättä jokatapauksessa.

Moderaattorit voivat mitä ystävällisimmin sitten poistaa tuon aiemman viestini(#8682), jossa oman sähköpolkupyöräni kuvana esiintyy, ettei kenenkään foorumipuritanistin silmät ala harittaa..

----------


## hai71

Poistin itsekin tuon kuvan, kun aiheutti liikaa närää  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Ite ainaki mielellään tässä langassa katselisin kaikenlaisia pyöriä, myös sähköavusteisia. En niistä kuitenkaan niin paljoa ole kiinnostunut, että jaksaisin seurata pelkästään niitä niiden omalla alueella. Jännä miten ihmisillä menee noi sähköavusteiset niin tunteisiin.

----------


## Vivve

Lapsellisia neitejä näköjään tämä foorumi täynnä.

----------


## ikispessu

Tämä keskustelu sai minut sivistämään itseäni pappa-tuntureista, joissa oli polkimet ja niitä pystyi polkemaan kuten polkupyörää ja nyt tiedän että sana 'mopo' tulee moottoripolkupyörästä.
Itse voisin niiden kuvia katsella kyllä tässäkin ketjussa, mutta moderaattorit tekee päätökset.

----------


## Laroute

Tuhmiais puheet kannattaa unohtaa. Arvostakaamme kaikkien projekteja.

----------


## hro

> No periaatteessa sähköpyörä-osion kuvauksessa lukee että "Sähköavusteisiin pyöriin, niiden tekniikkaan ja niillä ajamiseen liittyvä keskustelu." Lisäksi mikäli kauppaosiolla tarkoitat Fillaritoria niin siellähän on oma osionsa sähköpyörille.



Juuri näin. Samalla tavalla renkaita ei saa mainita missään muualla kuin rengasosastolla, koska osion kuvauksessa lukee "kokemukset ja suositukset renkaista". Kauppaosiolla tarkoitin tämän foorumin Kaupat-osiota.

----------


## MRe

Saako projekti-osioon laittaa kuvia sähköpyöräprojektista vai pitääkö sillekin tehdä oma ketju?

----------


## Lare

Cotic Bfe -14. -2ast angleset juuri asennettu.
Kuvissa myös aiempi päivitys, diy läpivienti hissitolpalle.

----------


## Nickname

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ikispessu

natsaa kyllä mahtavasti toi punainen/turkoosi(minttu?) colorway tuossa Konassa. (y)

----------


## Nickname

^Muistaakseni mintun vihreä luki mainostekstissä, muutoin erittäin epämuodikas kun on heijastimet pinnoissa ja pitkät lokarit, itse asiassa edessä Zefalin pitkän lisäksi leveä Ass-saver suojaamassa pumppuja eli tupla lokarit edessä  :Vink:

----------


## maalinni

> Lapsellisia neitejä näköjään tämä foorumi täynnä.



Älä hauku neitejä 😏

----------


## fiber

> Mun mielestä tuo oma ketju sähköpyörien kuville on hyvä idea, kun niille oma osiokin foorumilta löytyy niin pidetään keskustelu sähköpyöristä siellä.



Mieti nyt vielä. 

Ymmärtääkseni sähköpyörille on oma osio siksi, että on moni aihe käsittelee nimenomaan sähköpyöriä ja/tai niiden sähköteknisiä ominaisuuksia. Näin ollen relevantteja vertailukohtia ovat "sähköpyörät". Sen sijaan tässä ketjussa lähtökohtana on olla "polkupyörä" ihan riippumatta tyylistä ja tekniikasta. Vertailukohtana ovat siis "polkupyörät". Erityyppisiä konteksteja.

----------


## hitlike

> Juuri näin. Samalla tavalla renkaita ei saa mainita missään muualla kuin rengasosastolla, koska osion kuvauksessa lukee "kokemukset ja suositukset renkaista". Kauppaosiolla tarkoitin tämän foorumin Kaupat-osiota.



Pakkohan se on johonkin vetää raja milloin moottorivehkeet ei enää kuulu fillarin kuva-triidiin. Mites kaasulla varustestetut sähkömopot? Onko väliä onko kaasu stongassa vai polkimien kautta toteutettu? Luonnollisen tuntuinen rajan veto olisi moottorin läsnäolo, ja sitä jakoa puoltaa moottorillisten pyörien oma alue foorumilla.

----------


## 3001

> aijai! itellekin tulossa samoilla väreillä(jet black/orange decals) five pro laskelmien mukaan tällä viikolla! näyttääpä hyvältä mustana! 
> En ole koskaan kasannut maasturia joten vähän jännittää miten tuo sujuu.



 Joko fillari nipussa? Laita kuvaa ihmeessä  :Hymy:

----------


## ikispessu

> Joko fillari nipussa? Laita kuvaa ihmeessä



Joo, sain kasaan ja yks lenkki heitettynä, mutta unohdin pysähtyä kuvaamaan metsäkönyämisen huumassa. Nappaan kyl ens kerralla!

----------


## 3001

> Joo, sain kasaan ja yks lenkki heitettynä, mutta unohdin pysähtyä kuvaamaan metsäkönyämisen huumassa. Nappaan kyl ens kerralla!



Sitä odotellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

Luomuja tai ei. Kiva niitä on katsoa, ihailla ja joskus polkeakkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

^Selvyyden vuoksi ja kaverin puolesta kysyisin, että puhutaanko edelleen pyöristä?

----------


## MRe

> Mieti nyt vielä. 
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni sähköpyörille on oma osio siksi, että on moni aihe käsittelee nimenomaan sähköpyöriä ja/tai niiden sähköteknisiä ominaisuuksia. Näin ollen relevantteja vertailukohtia ovat "sähköpyörät". Sen sijaan tässä ketjussa lähtökohtana on olla "polkupyörä" ihan riippumatta tyylistä ja tekniikasta. Vertailukohtana ovat siis "polkupyörät". Erityyppisiä konteksteja.



Turha näistä on enää vääntää kun seepra jo puhalsi pilliin. Tuntuu vaan olevan joillekin tämä sähköpyörä-asia kovin tunteisiin menevä. Toivottavasti muuten elämä on tasapainossa.

Mutta tosiaan renkaat-ryhmässä ei voi enää kysellä sähköpyörien renkaista eikä voimansiirtoryhmässä ketjuista. Mutta näin on haluttu.

----------


## JMI71

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jaksu

> ^Selvyyden vuoksi ja kaverin puolesta kysyisin, että puhutaanko edelleen pyöristä?



Pyöristä. Mitä ajattelit?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Turha näistä on enää vääntää kun seepra jo puhalsi pilliin. Tuntuu vaan olevan joillekin tämä sähköpyörä-asia kovin tunteisiin menevä. Toivottavasti muuten elämä on tasapainossa.
> 
> Mutta tosiaan renkaat-ryhmässä ei voi enää kysellä sähköpyörien renkaista eikä voimansiirtoryhmässä ketjuista. Mutta näin on haluttu.



Totta, turha rypistää kun on jo housuissa. 

Yksi ohikulkija ihmetteli tämän "sähköpyörän pientä akkua":

----------


## Tassu

^ Kiitos jäsen fiber!! Tuli makeat naurut. Ei eksytä aiheesta (ja aihehan oli Bianchiiiii...)

Tässä ei ole akkua ellei valtavia reisiä voi sellaisiksi kutsua.

----------


## Oz

No on siinä akku ollut, kun on tuo viistoputki noin mutkalle vääntynyt. Liekö auringonpaahteeseen jätetty?

----------


## plr

> .. ohikulkija ihmetteli tämän "sähköpyörän pientä akkua":



Sähköservomoottorihan siellä inisee vaihteita vaihtaessa. => Sähköavusteinen





> Tässä ei ole akkua ellei valtavia reisiä voi sellaisiksi kutsua.



Hermosoluissa viestit kulkevat sähköimpulsseina. Isot reidet => Sähköavusteinen

Varmuuden vuoksi:  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Hieno Oltre!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Laitoin bikepark-reissulle vähän jytkymmät renkaat alle, ja näillä voikin päästellä aika huolettomasti. Voi olla etten viitsi vaihtaa XC-renkaita takaisin ollenkaan. Lukkopolkimet ovat myös tehneet paluun parin flättipoljinvuoden jälkeen.

Päivitin myös jarrut. Alunperin oli Sram Level T ja nyt on Shimano Deore M6000 metallipaloilla. Älyttömästi paremmat, eivätkä vingu jatkuvasti kuten Sramit. Ja kuten kuvasta näkyy, litran pullo mahtuu ainakin tähän XL-kokoiseen runkoon. Jää vielä sentti pelivaraa ennen kuin pullo osuu iskariin.

----------


## JiiPee

^on komea strutsi. Joskus oli liipaisimella että samanlaisen laitan mutta toisin kävi.

----------


## Polun tukko



----------


## SamiMerilohi

> ^on komea strutsi. Joskus oli liipaisimella että samanlaisen laitan mutta toisin kävi.



Kiitos! Olen ollut pyörään tosi tyytyväinen.

Huhujen mukaan tässä kuussa tulee täysin uusi Tallboy. Tyypillinen uudistus eli loivempi keula, jyrkempi satulakulma ja pidempi runko. Onneksi oma pyörä toimii hiton hyvin niin ei herätä akuutteja ostohaluja.

----------


## Shamus

Hieno Levo!

----------


## Sambolo

Plussaa jytkymmistä kumeista, ei maastopyörissä tarvi mitään xc sliksejä olla, ellei nyt ajele jatkuvasti jotain satojen kilsojen lenkkejä hiekkatiellä/asfaltilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PinnatSolmussa

Viimevuotinen Genesis Tarn 20 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickname

> 



Hieno sähkömaasturi, jotenkin tulee eräs öljy yhtiö mieleen. Oliko tuossa käsisuojat jo uutena? näkee harvoin polkupyörissä.

Omaan Konaan tekisi kovasti mieli laittaa sähkösarja, mutta halvimmat jälkiasennus tuoteet 900€ niin ehkä jää haaveilun puolelle.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> 



Jo päivä mennyt eikä kukaan ole ulvonut sähköpyörästä tässä ketjussa

Hieno peli ja itsekkin niitä täällä näkisin kun en jaksa niitä erikseen etsiä toisista säikeistä...

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Tällä mennään

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vivve

> Jo päivä mennyt eikä kukaan ole ulvonut sähköpyörästä tässä ketjussa
> 
> Hieno peli ja itsekkin niitä täällä näkisin kun en jaksa niitä erikseen etsiä toisista säikeistä...
> 
> Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Meinasin kyl jo sanoo, että tämä henkilö tullaan poistamaan välittömästi foorumilta ja polttamaan roviolla mutta annoin olla.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Meinasin kyl jo sanoo, että tämä henkilö tullaan poistamaan välittömästi foorumilta ja polttamaan roviolla mutta annoin olla.



Hahahahah  #kickban

----------


## Vivve

> Hahahahah  #kickban



Vakava asia kuitenkin. ÄLÄ NAURA! Teit yhden pahimmista virheistä kuitenkin tällä foorumilla.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Vähän vanhempaa kalustoa vaihteeksi, eli torista alkuviikosta bongaamani Tunturi. Muutamaa päivää myöhemmin pyörä on nyt ajokunnossa ja toimii hienosti. Rahaa on palanut kaikkiaan 90€ (miljoonalaatikosta otettujen osien hintaa ei toki lasketa  :Sarkastinen:  ) - mutta aavistan että rahanmeno ei todellakaan tule yheksään kymppiin jäämään  :No huh!:

----------


## MRe

^Melko mintissä kunnossa ainakin näin kuvan mukaan.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> ^Melko mintissä kunnossa ainakin näin kuvan mukaan.



Edellinen omistaja on paikkamaalannut runkoa eli näyttää mintimmältä kuin on. Ei oo kuitenkaan klommoja tai muita isompia vikoja. Muutenkin vaikuttaa siltä että pyörää oli pidetty melko hyvin.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Vakava asia kuitenkin. ÄLÄ NAURA! Teit yhden pahimmista virheistä kuitenkin tällä foorumilla.



On se hyvä onnistua edes jossain.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Plussaa jytkymmistä kumeista, ei maastopyörissä tarvi mitään xc sliksejä olla, ellei nyt ajele jatkuvasti jotain satojen kilsojen lenkkejä hiekkatiellä/asfaltilla



No joo, riippuu mitä pitää tärkeänä. Sanoisin, että mun tyypillisessä reilun tunnin lenkissä on ehkä minuutti sellaista, että noista karkeampikuvioisista renkaista on oikeasti hyötyä. Lähinnä jotkut kovavauhtiset mutkat ja teknisen ylämäen kaikkein jyrkimmät kohdat.

----------


## TANUKI

Roscoet oli joka paikassa loppu niin mukaan tarttui Cube. Ainakin tähän mennessä olen ollut tyytyväinen

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

> Vähän vanhempaa kalustoa vaihteeksi, eli torista alkuviikosta bongaamani Tunturi. Muutamaa päivää myöhemmin pyörä on nyt ajokunnossa ja toimii hienosti. Rahaa on palanut kaikkiaan 90€ (miljoonalaatikosta otettujen osien hintaa ei toki lasketa  ) - mutta aavistan että rahanmeno ei todellakaan tule yheksään kymppiin jäämään



Ei hitsit, mulla olis muistaakseni miljoonalaatikossa tuon Tunturitekstin lilan väriset nuo nousukahvat. Voin pistää vaikka ärräpaketilla tulemaan jos laitat mulle postikulut. pistä yyveetä halutessasi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^todellakin laitoin  :Hymy: 

Mulla on muutenkin hyvä tunne tästä pyörästä. Kävin läpi kaikki potentiaaliset ongelmakohdat ja laite toimii kuin junan vessa vaikka osat eivät oo edes oman aikansa hipoa. Muovisella Canyonilla tai muilla "moderneilla" pyörilläni en oo nyt ajanut moneen päivään  :Leveä hymy:  Rengastila takana on tosin harmittavaisen pieni 55 mm kumin ollessa ehdoton maksimi, mutta onneksi siihen asiaan löytyy kyllä tarvittaessa lääke  :Cool: 

EDIT ehkä pyörä olis pitänyt laittaa Retro MTB -lankaan, semminkin kun tää on vielä projektivaiheessa

----------


## Vivve

> Vähän vanhempaa kalustoa vaihteeksi, eli torista alkuviikosta bongaamani Tunturi. Muutamaa päivää myöhemmin pyörä on nyt ajokunnossa ja toimii hienosti. Rahaa on palanut kaikkiaan 90€ (miljoonalaatikosta otettujen osien hintaa ei toki lasketa  ) - mutta aavistan että rahanmeno ei todellakaan tule yheksään kymppiin jäämään



Hieno. Tohon vielä hiilarivanteet ja 1x12 voimansiirto niin ihan mintissä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Laitan tohon vielä 11-34 Megarange-kasetin ja nauran paskaisesti kun 1x -henkilöt tulee pätemään säälittävillä n. 500 %:n välitysalueillaan  :Vink: 

EDIT: jo 22-32-42 11-28 -kasetilla antaa 486% välitysalueen joka riittää kaupunkiajossa varsin hyvin. Maastoonhan (pl. helpot metsäpolut) tuolla laitteella on aivan turha lähteä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Kannattaa muuten laittaa Jumbo Jimit vielä koska leveempi on nopeempi.

----------


## TANUKI

> Vähän vanhempaa kalustoa vaihteeksi, eli torista alkuviikosta bongaamani Tunturi. Muutamaa päivää myöhemmin pyörä on nyt ajokunnossa ja toimii hienosti. Rahaa on palanut kaikkiaan 90€ (miljoonalaatikosta otettujen osien hintaa ei toki lasketa  ) - mutta aavistan että rahanmeno ei todellakaan tule yheksään kymppiin jäämään



Löytyy muuten omasta tallistakin samanlainen. Alun perin roskalavalta pelastettu ja niin ikään miljoonalaatikon osista koottu. Ei ollenkaan hassumpi baari tms pyöräksi.

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Toi Tuntsa on tässä ollut nyt niin monta kertaa, että kehtaa jo huomauttaa sen huutavan alumiininväristä satulatolppaa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Toi Tuntsa on tässä ollut nyt niin monta kertaa, että kehtaa jo huomauttaa sen huutavan alumiininväristä satulatolppaa.



Näinhän se varmaan olisi, mutta miljoonalaatikostani ei tähän hätään sellaista löytynyt  :Irvistys:  Mutta ettei tää lanka menis vallan yhden malmikasan (vaikka onkin robotin plasmahitsaama) kuvakavalkadiksi niin palaan asiaan esim. retro mtb- tai projektilangassa jos innostun laittamaan tätä oikein kunnolla  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Toi Tuntsa on tässä ollut nyt niin monta kertaa, että kehtaa jo huomauttaa sen huutavan alumiininväristä satulatolppaa.



Sekä niitä liiloja (bilteman) nousukahvoja. Nyt kun on pari vuotta ajanut 29" niin joku alustavasti humoristinen retro-26" olisi kyllä kiva. Vaikka kauppa- ja roskapyöräksi (?)

----------


## tinke77

Tuollainen yleiskonkeli putkahti laatikosta. Oli kyllä parhaiten koskaan pakattu fillari minkä oon tilannut, kyllä oli niin hellästi ”pumpuliin” upotettu.

----------


## Kyrdis

Siellä missä pitääkin

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tuollainen 27.5+ Felt Surplus10 vuosimallia 2017 tuli Englannista väliaikaiseksi maastopyöräksi vähän reilulla tonnilla. Xt voimansiirto, deoren jarrut ja yari keulana, joten hinta ei ollut paha. Koeajo tekemättä ja ajoasento säätämättä, mutta silmällä katsottuna hyvin erikoisen näköinen geometria. Saapa nähdä minkälainen tuo on sitten ajossa. 

Tarkoitus oli ostaa fuksian värinen Orbea (kuva2), mutta tammikuulle menevä toimitusaika ei oikein houkuttanut, joten järki voitti tunteet tällä kertaa. Maksoin moottoripyörän loppuvelan pois ja sen takia hetki mennään nyt ainakin budjettiluokan pyörällä maastossa. Voi rauhassa mietiskellä mitä haluaa ja kerätä budjettia.

----------


## travelleroftime

> Tuollainen 27.5+ Felt Surplus10 vuosimallia 2017 tuli Englannista väliaikaiseksi maastopyöräksi vähän reilulla tonnilla. Xt voimansiirto, deoren jarrut ja yari keulana, joten hinta ei ollut paha. Koeajo tekemättä ja ajoasento säätämättä, mutta silmällä katsottuna hyvin erikoisen näköinen geometria. Saapa nähdä minkälainen tuo on sitten ajossa.



Hyvä alamäkeen, ja hieman huonompi ylämäkeen. Toimii pyöräpuistoissa, jos tykkää jäykkismenosta.

----------


## ikispessu

hyvä väri feltissä!

----------


## kauris

Orbea olisi kyllä hieno. Itse valkkaisin Occamiin luultavasti heidän värikonfiguraattorilla sky bluen pääväriksi ja tuon fuksian punaisen pikkukolmion ja tekstien väriksi. Ai että olisi makee.

----------


## ikispessu

^ Natsais kyllä. 
On muuten hämmentävää että pidän tuollaisista erikoisemmista ja huomiota herättävistä väreistä pyörissä ja kaikesta erikoiscustommaalauksistakin rungoissa, mutta silti kun itse ostan itselleni pyörän niin pitäydyn todella maltillisissa ja maanläheisissä väreissä ja puhtaissa perusväreissä(musta, punainen, valkoinen jne.). 
Ostan siis itselleni aina kovin erilaisesta värimaailmasta kuin minkälaisista pyöristä pidän muilla ja haluan nähdä kaupungilla(tai missä vain). 
Mikähän vinksahdus tämä on..

----------


## Sambolo

Feltissä ainakin pieni runko? Vähän näyttää dirttipyörältä  :Hymy:  ikispessu: et vaa uskalla  :Vink:  Räikeät ja erikoiset värit herättää kyllä huomiota, mullekki monesti tultu sanomaan jotain väristä. vähän kyllä jännää että houkuttelis varkaitakin enempi ku loistaa jo kaukaa..

----------


## ikispessu

> Feltissä ainakin pieni runko? Vähän näyttää dirttipyörältä  ikispessu: et vaa uskalla  Räikeät ja erikoiset värit herättää kyllä huomiota, mullekki monesti tultu sanomaan jotain väristä. vähän kyllä jännää että houkuttelis varkaitakin enempi ku loistaa jo kaukaa..



hehhe luultavasti se on juuri niin, jotenkin alitajuisesti pelkää että se erikoisempi väri rupeaakin ärsyttämään itseä. neutraalimmalla se on epätodennäköisempää.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Feltissä ainakin pieni runko? Vähän näyttää dirttipyörältä



16"/S - Kokotaulukot näytti, että pitäis olla passeli 171cm kääpiölle, joten niihin luotetaan.

----------


## rapa

> Toi Tuntsa on tässä ollut nyt niin monta kertaa, että kehtaa jo huomauttaa sen huutavan alumiininväristä satulatolppaa.





 :Hymy:

----------


## HMK

Tuo Tunturi huutaa alumiinin väristä ohjainkannatinta. Minulta löytyisi joutilaana sopiva.

----------


## fiber

Kyrdiksen kuvassa laudoitus korostaa hauskasti erikoista stemmi/tankoratkaisua.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Noita toisia tämän sivun minolaisia kun katsoo niin pitäis varmaan flipata omastakin Tunturista stemmi. Toki tanko tulis tällöin n. 25 mm alemmas jolloin satulalta tangolle olis miltei 10 cm pudotusta, mutta...

Tosta etujousitetusta: siinä eriväritolppa ja -stemmi tuo jotenkin vain lisää särmää. Ehkä pidän mustan tolpan  :Vink:

----------


## Ansis

Tässä. Vihdoin ja viimein.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tässä. Vihdoin ja viimein.





 noin paljon panostettu ja sit kuvassa venttiilit ja rengastekstit päin hel***tiä..

----------


## MRa

> noin paljon panostettu ja sit kuvassa venttiilit ja rengastekstit päin hel***tiä..



Auts

----------


## Sambolo

^^Pilalla :No huh!:

----------


## Tukkasotka

> ^^Pilalla



 Millä perusteella?

----------


## ikispessu

Miten ne kuuluu olla?

----------


## Stasipamppu

"Tires are to be mounted with the label centered over the valve stem"

Perusjuttuja

----------


## Kemizti

> Miten ne kuuluu olla?



Oikein.

----------


## LJL

Muahhah  :Leveä hymy:  Aivan sama miten ne on, kun pyöreä on tuota tasoa.. Kateellisten itkemistä? Näytin kuvaa pojalle 6v, tyhjentävä analyysi: "waau, aika hieno"  :Cool:

----------


## Nickname

> Tässä. Vihdoin ja viimein.



On muuten komea ja porukka jaksaa kitistä jostain renkaiden teksteistä 

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

> On muuten komea ja porukka jaksaa kitistä jostain renkaiden teksteistä



Luultavimmin niiden hengenheimolaisia jotka viiltää motonetin parkkipaikalla ässämersun oveen avaimella naarmuja

----------


## Nickname

^   Touche.  Naapurikateus suomessa turhan yleistä

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Voi luoja, antakaa toki huumorin mennä tunteisiin

----------


## aland

Tosi hieno Sworks ! Onnittelut!

----------


## ikispessu

Mä luulin kans et se oli huumoria, vaikka toki arvostan pedanttisuutta ja jämptiä meininkiä.
ja kyllä on erittäin tyylikäs s-works siinä (y)

----------


## Teemu H

Upea kuva ja pyöräkin!

----------


## Ansis

Kiitoksia.
Nyt 4 vuotta ajellut suht hyvällä läskillä, jossa rullaavat Jumbo Jimit ja ollut tyytyväinen etenemiseen.
Äsken tulin S-Worksin sisäänajolenkiltä ja....voi luoja. Harvoin tulee lenkillä yksin naureskeltua ääneen ihan vaan ilosta. Etenee niin vaivattomasti enkä edes tiedä onko nuo Spessun kumit rullaavimmasta päästä.

----------


## Sambolo

> Millä perusteella?



Vitsin perusteella?

----------


## JiiPee

Snoop Dogin s-works, on sen verran BlingBling  :Hymy:  Mutta siis hieno! Ja kuvakin siitä on hieno!

Ja btw toi jakkara ei mätsää kompliittiin sit yhtää, stripattu brooks tjsp? Tai joku kuitunen hässäkkä

----------


## Ansis

Juu S-Worksin Phenom pitäisi saapua ma tai ti.

----------


## Nickname

> noin paljon panostettu ja sit kuvassa venttiilit ja rengastekstit päin hel***tiä..



Vielä vähän offtopic, tuosta on hankala sanoa onko huumoria vai ei kun jätetty kaikki hymiöt/merkit pois, varsinkin kun jotkut täällä ottaa tämän "pyöräilijöitten säännöstön" turhan fanaattisesti.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

Offtopikin offtopikkina: ongelma ei todellakaan ole siinä että huumori olisi vaikeaa tunnistaa vaan siinä että jotkut mieluummin kokevat itsensä fiksummaksi/vapaammaksi/itsenäisemmin ajattelevaksi/ym olemalla vahvasti sitä mieltä että jotkut muut ovat jotain mieltä, esimerkiksi ottavat jotkut ilmiselvästi kieli poskessa eli huumorilla kirjoitetut säännöt(*) turhan fanaattisesti ja eivät sen vuoksi halua, kykene tai suostu ymmärtämään ja hyväksymään että joku on esitetty silmää iskien ja naurahduksia vastaukseksi odotellen.

Ei s-na kaikkeen huumoriin aina voi eikä pidä liittää hymilöitä, vitsi-selityksiä tai valmista naururaitaa!

(*) Kuitenkin ajatuksella kirjoitetut ja vakavista eli ihan oikeasti tärkeistä, merkityksellisistä ja huomioonotettavista asioista ja seikoista joita jokaisen on syytä edes jonkin verran pohtia, päättipä sitten itse tehdä niiden suhteen niin tai näin.


PS Onhan se juuri niin kuin Kemiztin silmä näki ja minkä hän huumorilla nosti esiin: kun pyörä on luokkaa "Saavuttamaton hieno" ja yksityiskohtiaan myöten harkittu ja jokseenkin täydellisesti toteutettu, niin pieninkin jollain tapaa ei-aivan täydellisesti sopiva tai toteutukseltaan vajaaksi jäänyt yksityiskohta (jollaista ei tavallisen hienossa pyörässä ehkä edes huomasi) ikään kuin kasvaa merkitystään suuremmaksi. Kun silmä on nähnyt että venttiilit eivät ole oikean kirjaimen tai kirjainvälin kohdalla...ei ehkä saa rauhaa ennen kuin on korjannut asian ja ehkä vielä varmistanut oikean paikan mittanauhan avulla,

----------


## Nickname

> jotkut mieluummin kokevat itsensä fiksummaksi/vapaammaksi/itsenäisemmin ajattelevaksi/ym olemalla vahvasti sitä mieltä että jotkut muut ovat jotain mieltä



Ja vastapalloon 


Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## msh

Pari viikkoa vanha Taival XL. Iso on, mutta asento toimii. Kiipeää hienosti, fatillä mahdottomat pätkät kiipeää helpohkosti. Kyllä uusi pyörä vaan jaksaa vanhaa innostaa. Helpoin tubeless ikinä. Ensivaikutelma erinomainen. Runkolaukkua täytyy pohtia vielä...

----------


## LJL

> Offtopikin offtopikkina: ongelma ei todellakaan ole siinä että huumori olisi vaikeaa tunnistaa vaan siinä että jotkut mieluummin kokevat itsensä fiksummaksi/vapaammaksi/itsenäisemmin ajattelevaksi/ym olemalla vahvasti sitä mieltä että jotkut muut ovat jotain mieltä, esimerkiksi ottavat jotkut ilmiselvästi kieli poskessa eli huumorilla kirjoitetut säännöt(*) turhan fanaattisesti ja eivät sen vuoksi halua, kykene tai suostu ymmärtämään ja hyväksymään että joku on esitetty silmää iskien ja naurahduksia vastaukseksi odotellen.
> 
> Ei s-na kaikkeen huumoriin aina voi eikä pidä liittää hymilöitä, vitsi-selityksiä tai valmista naururaitaa!
> 
> (*) Kuitenkin ajatuksella kirjoitetut ja vakavista eli ihan oikeasti tärkeistä, merkityksellisistä ja huomioonotettavista asioista ja seikoista joita jokaisen on syytä edes jonkin verran pohtia, päättipä sitten itse tehdä niiden suhteen niin tai näin.
> 
> 
> PS Onhan se juuri niin kuin Kemiztin silmä näki ja minkä hän huumorilla nosti esiin: kun pyörä on luokkaa "Saavuttamaton hieno" ja yksityiskohtiaan myöten harkittu ja jokseenkin täydellisesti toteutettu, niin pieninkin jollain tapaa ei-aivan täydellisesti sopiva tai toteutukseltaan vajaaksi jäänyt yksityiskohta (jollaista ei tavallisen hienossa pyörässä ehkä edes huomasi) ikään kuin kasvaa merkitystään suuremmaksi. Kun silmä on nähnyt että venttiilit eivät ole oikean kirjaimen tai kirjainvälin kohdalla...ei ehkä saa rauhaa ennen kuin on korjannut asian ja ehkä vielä varmistanut oikean paikan mittanauhan avulla,



Tämä oli niin uskomaton postaus että kokeilin huvikseni lukea sen ääneen  :Leveä hymy:  Lopputuloksen voi todeta ao. videolta, joka kestää 5 minuuttia (!)





Ympärillä olevien ihmisten kannalta toivottavasti tosielämässä ei tule tällaista tekstiä suullisesti.

----------


## Firlefanz

Uskomaton suoritus! Ja sikäli samanlainen kuin kirjoitettu viestini ettei välttämättä tarvita kuin viisi sekuntia kuuntelua tai lukemista. 

Mutta olisin silti kuvitellut että on päivänselvää että on tekstiä jota syntyy vain kirjoittamalla ja joka on tarkoitettu vain ja ainoastaan luettavaksi (riittävän suurella lukunopeudella).



PS  Olisin kernaasti suonut että olisit käyttänyt energiasi minua ainosti askarruttaneiden kysymysten pohdiskeluun ja olisin toivonut myös että olisit kyennyt niiden selittämiseen minullekin:

(1) Miten on mahdollista että joku ei todellakaan kyennyt ymmärtämään tai hyväksymään Kemiztin kommentia huumorina?

(2) Miten on mahdollista että joku todella on sitä mieltä että jotkut täällä ottavat Velominatin säännöstön turhan fanaattisesti?



PPS Mutta nyt lainaan JackOjaa ja otan takkini.

----------


## kauris

Ääniviesti oli loistava! Vaati ehdottamasti koko 5 minuutin kuuntelun! Repeilin mukana.

Palasin vielä katsomaan kuvaa pyörästä. Eikö nuo vanteen tarratkin ole vinksallaan venttiileihin nähden ja eri lailla edessä ja takana. Outoa. Ärsyttäis asetella itse ulkokumeja kohdilleen, kun tuo asia olisi pielessä. 

Ja kyllä, noin hienon pyörän kohdalla ja ottaen huomioon, että se oli käyty asettelemassa oikein näytille ja otettu laadukas kuva, tällaiset pienet yksityiskohdat pistävät silmään. Itse olen joskus oman perheen pyörissä siirtänyt tekstit paikoilleen, jos ja kun ne joskus ovat unohtuneet mallata kohdilleen. Joskus taas en ole, kun esim litkutus vanteelle nostoineen on ollut pirun työläs (vaatinut mm. esim huoltiksella käyntiä) ja huomaan renkaan siirtyneen. Silloin työmäärä asian korjaamiseksi olisi suurempi kuin siitä saatava ”hyöty”. 

ps. Tuubirenkaiden kanssa ei tule tällaisia asemointivirheitä. Paitsi jos siinä on pyörimissuunta, tekstit eri lailla eri puolilla ja liimaa tuubin väärin päin... Nim kokemusta on.

----------


## justus6969

> Offtopikin offtopikkina: ongelma ei todellakaan ole siinä että huumori olisi vaikeaa tunnistaa vaan siinä että jotkut mieluummin kokevat itsensä fiksummaksi/vapaammaksi/itsenäisemmin ajattelevaksi/ym olemalla vahvasti sitä mieltä että jotkut muut ovat jotain mieltä, esimerkiksi ottavat jotkut ilmiselvästi kieli poskessa eli huumorilla kirjoitetut säännöt(*) turhan fanaattisesti ja eivät sen vuoksi halua, kykene tai suostu ymmärtämään ja hyväksymään että joku on esitetty silmää iskien ja naurahduksia vastaukseksi odotellen.
> 
> Ei s-na kaikkeen huumoriin aina voi eikä pidä liittää hymilöitä, vitsi-selityksiä tai valmista naururaitaa!
> 
> (*) Kuitenkin ajatuksella kirjoitetut ja vakavista eli ihan oikeasti tärkeistä, merkityksellisistä ja huomioonotettavista asioista ja seikoista joita jokaisen on syytä edes jonkin verran pohtia, päättipä sitten itse tehdä niiden suhteen niin tai näin.
> 
> 
> PS Onhan se juuri niin kuin Kemiztin silmä näki ja minkä hän huumorilla nosti esiin: kun pyörä on luokkaa "Saavuttamaton hieno" ja yksityiskohtiaan myöten harkittu ja jokseenkin täydellisesti toteutettu, niin pieninkin jollain tapaa ei-aivan täydellisesti sopiva tai toteutukseltaan vajaaksi jäänyt yksityiskohta (jollaista ei tavallisen hienossa pyörässä ehkä edes huomasi) ikään kuin kasvaa merkitystään suuremmaksi. Kun silmä on nähnyt että venttiilit eivät ole oikean kirjaimen tai kirjainvälin kohdalla...ei ehkä saa rauhaa ennen kuin on korjannut asian ja ehkä vielä varmistanut oikean paikan mittanauhan avulla,



OK

----------


## Nickname

^^^^ Päivän piristys  :Leveä hymy: 





> PS  Olisin kernaasti suonut että olisit käyttänyt energiasi minua ainosti askarruttaneiden kysymysten pohdiskeluun ja olisin toivonut myös että olisit kyennyt niiden selittämiseen minullekin:
> 
> (1) Miten on mahdollista että joku ei todellakaan kyennyt ymmärtämään tai hyväksymään Kemiztin kommentia huumorina?
> 
> (2) Miten on mahdollista että joku todella on sitä mieltä että jotkut täällä ottavat Velominatin säännöstön turhan fanaattisesti?



Minäpäs käytän tämän päivän foorumi energiani vastatakseni sinulle kun olen osin vastuussa tästä p**ka mysrkystä.

(1) Minä kai kuulun siihen ikäpolveen/koulukuntaan joka käyttää viesteissä paljon hymiöitä (vai hymilöitä?) ja minun mielestä ne selkeyttää paljon viestien merkitystä kun tekstissä ei paljon ole muuten kontrastia, toisin kuin esim. LJL:n videossa, jossa muuten oli (mahdollisesti tahattomasti) lisättyä ääniraitaa (naurua) huumorin selkeyttämiseksi.

(2) Tämä on vähän kinkkisempi. Olisinko liian tosikko? tai sitten johtuen osin kohdan (1) syistä.

----------


## Ansis

Seuraava projekti onkin taas vaihteeksi Salsa.

Mistä löytyisi oikein perkeleen pieni satulalaukku. Laukku johon menisi esim Tuboliton sisuri, pari rengas"rautaa" ja patruuna.

----------


## HMK

Riippuu tietysti siitä, mitä käsittää pienellä, mutta olisiko tuo:

https://www.deuter.com/DE/en/bike-ac...617-black.html

Itse en keksi, miksi sen edes pitäisi olla pienempi kuin sellainen, joka ei ylitä satulan leveyttä ja hankaa housuja rikki. Hyvä vaan, kun mahtuu tarpeelliset mukaan ja vähän varallekin.

----------


## kaakku

Velosportista löytyy Sciconin laukkua joka on melko minimalistinen, menee yks gravelkoon sisuri eikä paljon muuta. Tarrakiinnitys. Ei pidä vettä. Eikä löydy verkkosivuilta mutta soittamalla/maililla saanee Poriin toimitettuna.

----------


## Firlefanz

Arundelin Uno taitaa olla vielä pienempi (tilavuudeksi kerrotaan 16 kuutiotuumaa eli noin 2,6 dl) ja sen luvataan tiukaksi vedettynä mahtuvan kokonaan satulan alle.

Mulla on Dual johon mahtuu toinenkin sisuri ja joka kiinnitetään vertikaalisesti (eli leveyssuunnassa se on pienin) eikä sekään mielestäni isolta näytä, mutta sehän on puhtaasti tyyli- ja näkemyskysymys ja riippuu tietysti siitä miltä satula näyttää; epäsuhtaahan ei kukaan katsele mielellään.

Ainoa epäkohta (jos sen nyt epäkohdaksi kokee) että käytännössä satulalaukun joutuu irrottamaan jos ja kun sieltä jotain tarvitsee ottaa tai lisätä. Mutta toisaalta kiinnitys tapahtuu satulakiskoihin yhdellä ainoalla nopeasti pujotettavalla ja kiristettävällä hihnalla (eli satulatolppaan ei kiinnitystä ole - eikä laukku muuten heilu).


PS Yllämainittu Sciconin satulalaukku lienee Elan 210 joka ainakin tilavuudeltaan (kuutiosenttimetrejä nimenmukaisesti 210) on jo esitetyistä kaikkein pienin.

----------


## Stasipamppu

> Voi luoja, antakaa toki huumorin mennä tunteisiin




Joo, kyllä sinut ja minut nyt servattiin pahasti. Ja jäätiin vielä kiinni siitä ässämersun viiltelystä. Sehän oli tosin Halpa Hallin pihalla, ei Motonetin. Voi piru, miten tästä selvitään?

Noi "säännöthän" ovat huumorilla vaaditut, ja huumorillahan niistä kaikki (ainakin tietääkseni) tilanteen tullen huomauttelevat. Pilke silmäkulmassa ja kieli poskella.

Jotkut ilmeisesti kokevat ylemmyden tunnetta, kun voivat tuomita muita kateellisksi ja köyhiksi. Suositukseni heille on, että viettäkää enemmän aikaa oikeiden kavereidenne kanssa, ja vähemmän aikaa foorumilla. Menkää vaikka kalaan, tai muuta rentouttavaa.

Ja olihan se spessu ihan ok, 4/5.

----------


## Ansis

Kiitos vinkeistä. Tilaan tuon Sciconin Elan 210:n. Saa vielä carbonisena  :Hymy:

----------


## Adrift

Vanha pyörä, mutta kameran testausmielessä napsasin pari kuvaa. Kohta tosin voi ottaa uusia kuvia, kun jaksaa päivittää punaiset vaihdevaijerit ja vihreät tankoteipit  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Kun kameran testauksesta kerran oli kyse, niin huomion kiinnittää heti siihen, että varsinkin ylemp kuva ei ole kovin tarkka. Ei taida kuitenkaan kamerassa olla vika vaan pakkauksessa, kuvan pienentämisessä tai kuvapalveluun liittämisessä ja sen tänne linkittämisessä tms.

edit. Ääni punaisille vaijerinkuorille mutta vihreän tankoteipin jättäisin laittamatta. Joko musta tai mieluummin valkoinen kuten satulakin. Tankoteipin kiinnityksen voi sitten viimeistellä punaisella ja vihreällä sähköteipillä. Puolikkaan teipin levyinen raita molempia (toista ensin alle normisti ja toinen päälle puoliksi ensin teippi pituussuunnassa puoliksi leikkaamalla sopivalta matkalta)  :Hymy:

----------


## 3001

Harittaako mun silmät, vai näyttääkö tiiliseinä jossain kohdin tarkemmalta kuin fillari, eli olisiko tarkennus heittänyt liian taakse?

----------


## kauris

Kun en omaa laittamaani kuvaa kehtaa samalta sivulta linkittää, niin esimerkkinä vaikka tämä Hirtan postaus.





> Stumpjumper 27.5"

----------


## Adrift

> Kun kameran testauksesta kerran oli kyse, niin huomion kiinnittää heti siihen, että varsinkin ylemp kuva ei ole kovin tarkka. Ei taida kuitenkaan kamerassa olla vika vaan pakkauksessa, kuvan pienentämisessä tai kuvapalveluun liittämisessä ja sen tänne linkittämisessä tms.



Juu, tuossa kuvassa sattui ehkä pieni käyttäjävirhekin, kun nappasin sen täydellä aukolla. Vähän pienemmällä aukolla olis varmaan saanut paremmin teräväksi koko kuvan. Lisäksi kuvan pienentäminen hävitti kyllä aikalailla tarkkuutta, kun vertaa alkuperäiseen. Etenkin kampien osalta meni pakkauksessa tuo Ultegra-teksti todella suttuiseksi, kun siihen sattui auringosta pieni heijastuma. Samoin alkuperäistä zoomailemalla kyllä mun mielestä tarkennus on ennemmin osunut fillariin kuin seinään. Mutta jääpähän jotain paranneltavaa seuraavalle kerralle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Isolla aukolla saa näyttäviä kuvia kyllä mutta takana ei saa olla noin lähellä seinää, jotta efekti taustan suttuisuudesta toimii.

----------


## fiber

> Isolla aukolla saa näyttäviä kuvia kyllä mutta takana ei saa olla noin lähellä seinää, jotta efekti taustan suttuisuudesta toimii.



Bokehia tai ei, niin taustalla ei kyllä saisi olla noin hallitsevaa kiveä. Et sitten viitsinyt kangeta sitä ensin pois häiritsemästä?  :Vink: 
Sopusuhtaisen näköinen krossari. Itse käytän F6R-kiekkoja (sama väriteema) vain maantiellä - aero-ominaisuuksista tuskin on suurta hyötyä CX:ssä?

----------


## kauris

Joo ei sais olla kiveä. Tuo pyörähän ei ole varsinaisesti krossari vaan kevään mukulakiviklassikoille yms suunnattu maantiepyörämalli, jolla ei kovin moni ammattikuski kuski kovin montaa kertaa sitten kuitenkaan ajanut. Nimi on siinä suhteessa hämäävä.

Edit. Ei se kovin kestävätkään ollut,  kun ei kestänyt auton katolla parkkihalliin ajoa  :Vink:

----------


## fiber

> Edit. Ei se kovin kestävätkään ollut,  kun ei kestänyt auton katolla parkkihalliin ajoa



Ai pentele. Sun täytyy hommata täysjousto!

----------


## JohannesP

Viittiiköhän tänne enää täysin amatööri laittaa kuvia?

Time Alpe d' Huez Ulteam. 









Ulteam mallia valmistettiin viime vuonna 50 kpl lähinnä lehdistölle ynm. sen jälkeen, kun Rossignol osti Timen. 2020 AdH mallit tehdäänkin jo sit Slovakiassa eikä perinteisesti Ranskassa.

Haarukassa molemmin puolin "vastaheiluri", jonka pitäisi markkinointipuheiden perusteella vaimentaa 30% tiestä syntyvää kevyttää tärinää. Paha ottaa kantaa paljonko se oikeasti auttaa, mutta omasta kokemuksesta 25mm renkailla meno tuntuu yllättävän pehmeältä vaikka asfaltti olisi karkeaa. Ei kaupallisessa arvostelussakin verrattiin 25mm renkaiden tuntumaa, kuin ajaisi 28mm. Kuitenkin keventäjän painajainen, sillä tämä tämä AKTIV-haarukka painaa pelkästään 550g ja ilman tätä vaimennusta 300g. Rumaksikin tuota haarukkaa haukuttu muilla foorumeilla, mutta livenä tuo näyttää mielestäni ihan hyvältä ja varsinkin ilman maaleja. 


(lainattu netistä)

RTM (Resin Transfer Molding) on Timen valmistusmenetelmä, missä kuidusta punotaan sukkia (mukana voi olla vectrania ja kevlaria tapauskohtaisesti), jotka lähes kuin ommellaan vahamuotin päälle. Lopulta vahamuotti kuidun kera varsinaisen muotin sisään ja sisään puristetaan paineella epoksia. Ylimääräiset epoksit tulee ulos toisesta päästä tuoden mukanaan kaiken ilman ja lopulta vahamuotti sulatetaan. Tulos lähes virheetön yhtenäinen kuiturakenne mikä näyttää siistiltä ulkoa ja sisältä ja periaatteessa jokainen kuitusäe pitäisi olla uitettu epoksissa. 

Osat otettu lähinnä aikaisemmasta pyörästä. Paino 6610g mikä ihan ok ottaen huomioon 800g runko ja 550g haarukka. Kyseessä kuitenkin puhdas mäkipyörä niin suunniteltu olemaan notkumatta alla niin ei ihan kaikkia grammoja viilattu.

Tälläinen epämuodikas ei-aeropyörä ja ilman madallettuja seatstaytä.

----------


## Kuhan

En ole ollut ranskalaisten pyörien fani, mutta (ehkä) tyylikkään esillepanon (kammet ja venttiilit/kiekot oikein) ansiosta miellyttävä ja hyvännäköinen kokonaisuus!

----------


## fiber

Minusta tuo AdZ on JohannesP:n kuvissa paremman näköinen kuin Cyclist-lehden jutussa. Kiekotkin mäkinäkökulmasta oikein buenot. 6,6 kg (tai ylipäätään mikään kutosella alkava) tulee olemaan mun elämässä saavuttamaton fillaripaino.

----------


## JohannesP

> En ole ollut ranskalaisten pyörien fani, mutta (ehkä) tyylikkään esillepanon (kammet ja venttiilit/kiekot oikein) ansiosta miellyttävä ja hyvännäköinen kokonaisuus!



En ole itsekkään varsinkaan LOOKin (uusi tuotanto ok) tai Lapierren fani, mutta Time on ollut ranskalaisista poikkeus. Onhan Timelläkin kieltämättä erikoisia ratkasuja, kuten integroitu ohjainlaakeri, satulatolpan kiinnitys kahdella mutterilla ja koko AKTIV fork viritys, mutta nämä menee itselläni hyvän maun rajoissa. Muutenkin harvinaisemmat merkit kiinnostaa. Harmi vaan, että uusissa Timeissä lukee "Made in Slovakia" eikä "Timesport France" mikä ollut olennainen myyntivaltti.

En tiedä onko näihin Ulteam malleihin laitettu kaikista parasta viimeistelyä lehdistöä ajatellen, mutta minkäänlaista epätäydellisyyttä maalauksessa tai kuidussa en ole huomannut. Vielä täytyisi löytää Timen oma kuitustemmi, mutta ei viitsi täyttä 395€ ovh maksaa. Sillä saisi täysin slämmätyn stemmin ja ajoasennonkin täydelliseksi. 

 Esillepanoa ei paljon tullut mietittyä ja näkyy et vähän sinne päin.  :Hymy:  Äkkiä parkkiksella kuvat sillä välin, kun ohikulkijat ihmettelee.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Nätti Time!. Itselläni makaisi tuolla varaston perukoilla alelaarista bongattu Time Scylon -runko. Suunnittelin kasaavani sen vasta ensi kesäksi, mutta tuo Alpe on niin hieno, että tekis mieli aloittaa kasaus heti huomenna.

----------


## ikispessu

Räpsäisin minäkin kuvan kun kerrankin muistin. Pakollinen välikahvipaikka tällä reitillä. Pirkanmaalla ajelevat varmaan tietävät paikan.

----------


## 3001

> Räpsäisin minäkin kuvan kun kerrankin muistin. Pakollinen välikahvipaikka tällä reitillä. Pirkanmaalla ajelevat varmaan tietävät paikan.



Mää jo aattelin et nyt se oranki tuli näytille :Leveä hymy: 

Mut siisti spessu, vaikka enemmän maastoon päin itse olen  :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

Laitetaan näytille kuva testistä Bad habbit 3,8" leveillä Hodageilla. Pari milliä tilaa puolellaan on ehkä kuitenkin liian vähän

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Paljonko on mittaa Hodagilla tollasella suht kapealla vanteella? Hyvälle näyttää.

Rengasmarkkinoilla on aukko kun alamittaisten 3" kumien jälkeen tulee 3.8" laihaläskikumit ja mä haluaisin 3.25".

----------


## JK-

87mm tubeleksena 45mm leveällä vanteella

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Johanneksella hieno Time. Kovin on harvakseltaan Time fillareita viime vuosina näkynyt, voisi sanoa että alkaa olemaan jo jonkin sortin harvinaisuus.

----------


## Sarpale

Kävikin kuulkaa niin, että siirsin kuvan tästä fiilistelyketjuun; enemmän sen teemaan sopiva.
Postaillaan kunnollisia pyöräkuvia sitten myöhemmin!

----------


## JackOja

Pitkästä aikaa muovikeinutuolista kunnon kuva kun se tuli puhtaana ja "laboratorio-olosuhteissa" kuvattua myynti-ilmoitusta varten.

----------


## Polun tukko



----------


## Sarpale

Mikäs pulloteline on tuo Spessussa? ^


Noniin, huono kuva mutta ihana pyörä <3

----------


## 3001

^^No nyt  :Cool:   saako Suomesta noita Orangen chainstay suojia?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Mikäs pulloteline on tuo Spessussa? ^
> 
> 
> Noniin, huono kuva mutta ihana pyörä <3



Spessun oma. Vasenkätinen.

----------


## HMK

> Mikäs pulloteline on tuo Spessussa? ^



Veikkaan tätä:

https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/ze...=227901-155671

Tuli juuri äskettäin hankittua samanlainen, paitsi oikeakätinen.

----------


## ikispessu

Kävin etsimässä tuntumaa maastoiluun radanvarsilta ja lumenkaatopaikalta, jossa maasto oli kuin juoksuhiekassa polkisi.

----------


## 3001

> Kävin etsimässä tuntumaa maastoiluun radanvarsilta ja lumenkaatopaikalta, jossa maasto oli kuin juoksuhiekassa polkisi.



Onse Hieno  :Hymy:  mitä oot tykännyt?

----------


## ikispessu

> Onse Hieno  mitä oot tykännyt?



oikein toimivalta laitteelta vaikuttaa, mutta vertailukohtani on edellinen täysjoustoni Marin rock springs(1999) jonka myin joskus 2002 pois, joten on tovi vierähtänyt edellisestä (täysjousto)maasturista ja maastoajosta muutenkin.
Eli kyllä se vähän oudolta maantiepyörään tottuneelle tuntuu koko homma, mutta ajattelin kuitenkin uskaltaa sappeeseen kokeilemaan vielä tällä kaudella.

----------


## kauris

Niin on täpärin kanssa viimeisen reilun vuoden aikana tottunut hissitolppaan, että täyty työmatkamaasturiinkin hankkia sellainen. Tulee välillä kuitenkin poikettua matkalla poluille ja kallioille ja jyrkissä rullattavissa dropeissa ja kivikoissa tuo on kyllä aika ehdoton. Kun vaihdoin samalla myös tuon painavan Brooksin kokeeksi, uudet gripit ja järeämmät renkaat niin paino nousi varmaan kilon ainakin. 10,5 kg oli kiinteällä tolpalla, kuitupenkillä ja pikkunappulaisilla renkailla.

----------


## Adrift

Laitetaanpas nyt jokunen kuva toisestakin fillarista. Ukon notkeus on rautakangen luokkaa, joten mikään supersporttinen ei ole ajoasento tuossakaan  :Leveä hymy:  Plus tuolla setupilla on tullut ajettua vähän pidempää triathlon-siivua, niin joutunut vähän selkää ja niskaa säästelemään.

----------


## Firlefanz

En halua lähteä korjaamaan kenenkään satulan asentoa jos ajaja itse on siihen tyytyväinen ja kokee että se toimii eli on riittävän mukava ja mahdollistaa tehokkaan ajamisen jne. Mutta minusta näyttäisi että tuo ISM Adamo Prologue on turhan etukenossa. ISM:n ohjeistushan näille "Performance Long" -malleille (jotka ovat päältä "flat") on että ne asennetaan aluksi vaateriin, ei kiskoista vaan siitä satulan päältä katsottuna. Sitten, jos tuntee siihen tarvetta, voi nokkaa *hieman* tiputtaa.



Muutenhan on niin että musta, oranssi ja valkoinen toimivat *aina*.

Muutenhan tuomoisessa aerotankopyörässä on harjaantumattoman katsojan kannalta hankalaa se että pitäisi osata kuvitella ajaja kuvaan mukaan. Ilman kuskia aika-ajotikut jotenkin saavat pyörän mittasuhteet näyttämään kummallisilta, vaikka se juuri oikean kokoinen ja täysin oikein säädetty olisikin.


(Nykyään kai haetaan sellaista ajoasentoa jossa mataluutta saadaan sillä että kyynärvarsia taivutetaan reilusti nin että kyynärpäät ovat lähempänä vartaloa kuin aiemmin jolloin haettiin mataluutta pitemmällä asennolla ja olkavarret saattoivat olla jopa täysin pystysuorassa?)




PS Lisättäköön vielä että en edes osaa arvata millaisia ajoasentoon liittyviä kysymyksiä voi nousta esille maastopyöräilypuolella, mutta voisin kuvitella että ylä- ja alamäkiin, niissä tarvittavaan ajajan painopisteen ja etu- ja takapyörän painojakauman hallintaan ja voimantuottoon eri tilanteissa ne voisivat liittyä. Meillä tylsästi "aika-ajoasennossa", olipa se oikealla TT-pyörällä UCI;n sääntöjen mukaisella oikealla TT-pyörällä tai niihin tuijottamatta oman kropan mukaiseksi säädetyllä maantiepyörällä otettu, ajavilla ei taida olla samoja syitä poikkeuksellisiin satulakulmiin? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

> En halua lähteä korjaamaan kenenkään satulan asentoa jos ajaja itse on siihen tyytyväinen ja kokee että se toimii eli on riittävän mukava ja mahdollistaa tehokkaan ajamisen jne. Mutta minusta näyttäisi että tuo ISM Adamo Prologue on turhan etukenossa. ISM:n ohjeistushan näille "Performance Long" -malleille (jotka ovat päältä "flat") on että ne asennetaan aluksi vaateriin, ei kiskoista vaan siitä satulan päältä katsottuna. Sitten, jos tuntee siihen tarvetta, voi nokkaa *hieman* tiputtaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Muutenhan on niin että musta, oranssi ja valkoinen toimivat *aina*.
> 
> Muutenhan tuomoisessa aerotankopyörässä on harjaantumattoman katsojan kannalta hankalaa se että pitäisi osata kuvitella ajaja kuvaan mukaan. Ilman kuskia aika-ajotikut jotenkin saavat pyörän mittasuhteet näyttämään kummallisilta, vaikka se juuri oikean kokoinen ja täysin oikein säädetty olisikin.
> 
> 
> (Nykyään kai haetaan sellaista ajoasentoa jossa mataluutta saadaan sillä että kyynärvarsia taivutetaan reilusti nin että kyynärpäät ovat lähempänä vartaloa kuin aiemmin jolloin haettiin mataluutta pitemmällä asennolla ja olkavarret saattoivat olla jjopa täysin pystysuorassa?)



Hästäk Jaroslav Kulhavý.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei tota nyt sentään ihan Kulhavyksi voi vielä kutsua, vaikka suunta sama onkin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Sorry OT. Nopeennäköinen FELT!

----------


## Adrift

> En halua lähteä korjaamaan kenenkään satulan asentoa jos ajaja itse on siihen tyytyväinen ja kokee että se toimii eli on riittävän mukava ja mahdollistaa tehokkaan ajamisen jne. Mutta minusta näyttäisi että tuo ISM Adamo Prologue on turhan etukenossa. ISM:n ohjeistushan näille "Performance Long" -malleille (jotka ovat päältä "flat") on että ne asennetaan aluksi vaateriin, ei kiskoista vaan siitä satulan päältä katsottuna. Sitten, jos tuntee siihen tarvetta, voi nokkaa *hieman* tiputtaa.



Mitähän asennusohjeita oon aikanaan katellut, kun on semmoinen mielikuva, että kiskot about vaakatasoon ja siitä lähdetään tarvittaessa säätämään  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt ois tietysti hyvä lähteä kokeilemaan muutoksia, kun ei oo mitään koitoksia tähtäimessä. Sinänsä toi on toiminut aika jees, mutta ehkä nokka vois olla aavistuksen ylempänä, kun toisinaan pientä alas valumisen tunnetta tulee. Samoin mulla on satula melko edessä, jos miettii noita ISM:n suosituksia 5-8cm normaalia satulaa taaempana. Tosin triathlonissa satulat on yleensä aika edessä ja taitaa jäädä vielä taaemmas kuin esim. Carfraella  :Leveä hymy: 


Vähän hakuammuntaahan tuo ajoasentohomma on, kun ei koskaan kukaan ole sen kummemmin sitä katsonut.

----------


## tinke77

Muutama satku nyt testailtu ja sitä sain mitä hain, hyväkulkuinen ja mukava yleispyörä kaikkeen kurvailuun, menee tiet ja polkuset mukavasti. Värilläkään ei niin väliä, kunhan on punainen

----------


## macci

keväällä alelaarista hankittu Giant Propel josta piti tulla perus lenkkipyörä. PlanetXn alesta siihen asentui kuitenkin tuollainen hypriditanko josta saa suht helposti pultattua aerotangot irti (ja säätövaraakin on ihan kohtuullisesti). Varsin nopeasti lisäsin dura ace vaihtajat aerotangon päihin (joskin vain takavaihtajan osalta on vaijeri kiinni) jne ja nyt tuolla on lähinnä tullut ajeltua erinäköisiä TT lenkkejä.

----------


## Adrift

> keväällä alelaarista hankittu Giant Propel josta piti tulla perus lenkkipyörä. PlanetXn alesta siihen asentui kuitenkin tuollainen hypriditanko josta saa suht helposti pultattua aerotangot irti (ja säätövaraakin on ihan kohtuullisesti). Varsin nopeasti lisäsin dura ace vaihtajat aerotangon päihin (joskin vain takavaihtajan osalta on vaijeri kiinni) jne ja nyt tuolla on lähinnä tullut ajeltua erinäköisiä TT lenkkejä.



Komea Giant!

Tommosessa yhdistelmässä olis kyllä sähkövaihteet kätevät. Ite ainakin kaipailis vaihteiden vaihtomahdollisuutta myös tuolla aerotankojen päässä. Ei tarvis liikutella käsiä edestakaisin ja tulis varmaan paremmin ajettua sopivalla vaihteellakin. Ei sullakaan tuo aerotankojen irtiotto niin kätevästi käy porukkalenkkiä varten, jos oot vaihtajat sinne siirtänyt. Vai onko tuossa olemassa joku jippo?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

> Muutama satku nyt testailtu ja sitä sain mitä hain, hyväkulkuinen ja mukava yleispyörä kaikkeen kurvailuun, menee tiet ja polkuset mukavasti. Värilläkään ei niin väliä, kunhan on punainen
> *kuva



Ostin samanmoisen viime joulukuussa kun päivitin työmatkakulkineen, jolla hoidan myös kaikki polku- ja talvilenkit. Joku 1500km ajettuna. Tyytyväinen minäkin! :Hymy:

----------


## JMI71

Gravel Gran fondo Kälviä.
Liekö enää moinen liikennemerkki yleisesti käytössä 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeesu

Lustenau, Itävalta. Pari helpompaa messuosaston rakennuspäivää ennen Eurobikeä. Eilen ajettiin Sveitsin puolella n.5h lenkki.

----------


## macci

> Komea Giant!
> 
> Tommosessa yhdistelmässä olis kyllä sähkövaihteet kätevät. Ite ainakin kaipailis vaihteiden vaihtomahdollisuutta myös tuolla aerotankojen päässä. Ei tarvis liikutella käsiä edestakaisin ja tulis varmaan paremmin ajettua sopivalla vaihteellakin. Ei sullakaan tuo aerotankojen irtiotto niin kätevästi käy porukkalenkkiä varten, jos oot vaihtajat sinne siirtänyt. Vai onko tuossa olemassa joku jippo?



Takavaihtajan vaijeri pitää ottaa irti ja laittaa droppikahvaan jos nuo aerotangot nappaa irti. Vaijerinkuori on tuossa paikallaan jo droppikahvan osalta (nippusiteellä kiinni takajarrun vaijerinkuoressa) ja se kiinnittyy tuohon stemmin taakse säätimeen. Etuvaihtajan vaijeri on droppikahvassa kiinni kun sitä varsin harvoin tarvitsee. Sähkövaihteet tietysti olisi optimi mutta jos tuon TT setupin vaihtaa perinteiseen niin vaihtuu siinä stemmi ja tangon korkeus kyllä myös, samassa menee silloin myös yksi vaijerin vaihto. Ei mahdoton urakka mutta pääasiallinen jippo porukkalenkeille on toistaiseksi ollut käyttää toista pyörää =)

----------


## Ylitäysii

Kona Humuhumu, paljon rautaa.

----------


## ikispessu

^tyylikästä ysärihenkeä tuossa

----------


## pallejooseppi



----------


## MRe

^Vaikka sanotaan, että muovipyörät ei ole nättejä, niin kyllä tuo mulle kelpaisi... Muutenkin olen heikkona mustiin fillareihin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^^on hieno Trek mutta kyllä Jeesun Festkat ovat myös hienoja.

----------


## Nickname

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

^Klassikko.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^Klassikko.







Joo, tavallaan. Ikävällä tavalla siis. Miten se voi olla niin monille niin vaikeaa ymmärtää ettei "Pyöräsi kuvalla" suinkaan tarkoiteta millaista kuvaa tahansa. Ovathan esimerkiksi vanhat maalaamattomat hirsiseinätkin usein hienoja ja sangen kuvauksellisia, mutta kuville niistä on aivan varmasti sopivampia foorumeja ja täälläkin parempia ketjuja...

----------


## Nickname

^ Pahoittelen, minä kun en omista tyhjää puhtaan valkoista huonetta niin kuin kaikki muut pyöräilijät, jossa sitten otan kuvia pyöristäni ( vaikka sielläkin olisi varmaan se seinä liika koska eihän se kuulu pyörään)

Vaadin Firlefanz:ia ottamaan malliksi oikeaoppisen ja täydellisen kuvan pyörästään. Kiitos ja kumarrus.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^ Pahoittelen, minä kun en omista tyhjää puhtaan valkoista huonetta niin kuin kaikki muut pyöräilijät, jossa sitten otan kuvia pyöristäni ( vaikka sielläkin olisi varmaan se seinä liika koska eihän se kuulu pyörään)
> 
> Vaadin Firlefanz:ia ottamaan malliksi oikeaoppisen ja täydellisen kuvan pyörästään. Kiitos ja kumarrus.



Voi ***** miten vaikeaa ihmisten on nykyään ottaa vastaan minkäänlaisia hyväntahtoisia ja puhtaasti rakentavassa tarkoituksessa esitettyjä huomautuksia! Miten ihmeessä kaikki kritiikki koetaan niin piinavan negatiivisena että siihen pitää suhtautua kuin...kodin, uskonnon ja isänmaan viimeisen puolustajan ovista ja ikkunoista sisään tunkevaa koirankuonolaislaumaa vastaan?

Halvatun pöllö, sehän olisi pitänyt ottaa yksinomaan *kehuna* ja *ihailuna* ja hartaana ja vilpittömänä toivomuksena saada nähdä parempia, isompia, suurempia, tarkempia, yksityiskohtaisempia, *pyöräsi* kuvia!

Ja mistä hitosta nämä idiootit keksivät tyhjät puhtaan valkoiset huoneensa ja oikeaoppisuutensa ja täydelliset kuvansa?! Ei s-na, mä en tajua mikä ihmisiä vaivaa!


Peräisin minun TVC15 laitteesta läppärin näppäimistöllä.

----------


## Nickname

Asutaan varmaan sen verta eri puolilla suomea jotta näkemyseroa löytyy, toiveestasi yksityiskohtia, ei ne ole sen tarkempia kuin edellinenkään, kun puhelimella kuvailen.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hitlike

Firlefanz muista ne lääkkeet.

----------


## YocceT

> Voi ***** miten vaikeaa ihmisten on nykyään ottaa vastaan minkäänlaisia hyväntahtoisia ja puhtaasti rakentavassa tarkoituksessa esitettyjä huomautuksia!




Sarkasmi on vaikea, ellei vaikein, huumorin lajeista. Etenkin vastaanottajalle.

----------


## jakkok

Ja Firlefanzilla on pelkästään hyväntahtoisia rakentavassa hengessä kirjoitettuja viestejä  :Hymy: 

Kyllähän tuossa aiemmassa viestissä oli niin paljon muutakin että...

Mutta noin muuten olen viestin ydinsisällöstä samaa mieltä, eli lähempää otettu kuva kiitos.

j

----------


## JMI71

Firlefanz taitaa olla ruuna 

Pyöräkuvissa molempi parempi, kiva katella kaunista pyörää harmaantunutta lautaseinää vasten, toisaalta kuvat hienoista yksityiskohdista ovat kivoja myös; joten eikö vois olla molempia?

Jottei offtopic, niin laitetaanpas kuvakin mukaan

----------


## ikispessu

^suosikkimerkkini. Joskus vielä ostan colnagon.

----------


## Jenkka

Huomenta Saarenmaalta. Upea aamu ajella saaren poikki.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Exploro kävi pesulla eilisen 130km TdT-gräveltämisen jälkeen, joten nyt hyvä sauma laittaa pyöräsi kuva  :Hymy:  

https://i.ibb.co/yNSGKw4/08698-E59-6...6672360805.jpg

Tekniset tiedot

1. Runko ja keula
Runko: 3T Exploro Ltd (M-koko)
Etuhaarukka: 3T Luteus Ltd

2. Voimansiirto
Kahvat: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Takavaihtaja: Shimano Ultegra 8000
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Keskiö: Rotor BB386 24mm
Kammet: Shimano Ultegra 8000 50/34t
Takapakka: Shimano Ultegra 8000 11-30t
Ketju: Shimano Dura-Ace CN-HG901
Vaijerit ja kuoret: Jagwire Elite
Polkimet: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3

3. Jarrut
Jarrut: TRP Spyre SLC
Jarrulevyt: Campagnolo AFS Centerlock 160mm 

4. Kiekot
Navat: DT Swiss 350 CL 28h
Kehät: Mcarbon 45mm
Pinnat: Mcarbon 
Renkaat: Panaracer Gravelking Slick TLC 38mm

5. Muut osat
Ohjaustanko: Mcfk Compact 420mm 
Ohjainkannatin: Ritchey WCS Carbon C220 100mm 
Ohjainlaakeri: 3T
Satulatolppa: 3T
Satula: Ritchey Skyline WCS Carbon
Tankoteippi: Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm
Pullotelineet: Merida Carbon 
Runkolaukku: Xlab Stealth Pocket 500C

Paino: 8,5 kg

----------


## LJL

Tässä vielä pari, yleensä oon kyllä ottanut järkkärillä pyöräsikuvat, mutta ei pöytäkone toimi niin on vaan kännykkäkuvaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## PeeHoo

Aah, uudet ketjut ja rattaat! Jospa jaksaisi pitää ne aina näin siisteinä.

----------


## Pexi

Kultainen hetki laskevan auringon kajossa

----------


## FreeZ

Uusi tulokas varastossa ja vaihtelua sähköilyyn aina silloin tällöin. Setuppi vielä vähän muuttuu talven mittaan satulan, ohjaamon ja rengastuksen suhteen.

----------


## ikispessu

Hieno intensen primer siinä . Tyylikäs brändi tuo ja epäilemättä laadukkaita laitteita ovat.

----------


## hakpas

> Uusi tulokas varastossa ja vaihtelua sähköilyyn aina silloin tällöin. Setuppi vielä vähän muuttuu talven mittaan satulan, ohjaamon ja rengastuksen suhteen.



Nyt on Hieno!!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Transition Vanquish koossa XL, ollut kesän ajossa. Downcountry on muotia. Osat enimmäkseen edellisestä pyörästä. SLX, MCarbon, Pike, Brand-X jne.

----------


## JiiPee

^ Siinä on pyörämiehen peli. Hieno laite ja varmasti myös hieno ajaa. "Doupattu CC"  :Hymy: 
Ei taida 2,6 kumit mahtua....??

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Onhan tuo hyvä aihio, mutta keula pitää viedä fillariosastolle herkisteltäväksi (ehkä pidennys 130een ja debonair ja notkeammat öljyt) ja takapään lyhyys/kovuus tuli yllätyksenä. Selkä kyllä kestää, mutta alamäkikaahauksessa edestä vakaampi kuin takaa. Toisaalta alamäkikaahausta on niukasti tarjolla, käyttö on enemmän kivenkiertoa.

Lisäksi X9-kammet ovat liian rumat ja vanhat tähän runkoon ja SLX-takavaihtajat puslarissat ottaa päähän ja takanavassa alkoi tuntua klappia jne. jne.

Takana 2,5-tuumainen saattaisi täyttää tilan optimaalisesti, jäisi vielä tilaa pikkukiville. Isompi vaatisi kokeilua.

----------


## JiiPee

Ok, navat kuntoon ja kovaa ajoa! Hyvää syksyä

----------


## Firlefanz

Niitä varten jotka eivät olleet aikaisemmin ikinä edes nähneet sanaa "downcountry": "What the Heck is a Down-Country Bike?"

----------


## jakkok

j

----------


## JackOja

^voisiko päätellä, että olet Salsan fanipoika tai muuten vaan merkkiuskollinen? Menevän ja käytännöllisen näköisiä vehkeitä!

----------


## Munarello

Juum, ylivuotinen Spessun Chisel. Vaikka siinä on viime vuoden värit sekä nykytrendin vastaisesti etuvaihtaja sekä karmivan jyrkkä keulakulma, niin tällä mennään jatkossa. Varmaan lennän tangon yli heti ensimmäisen katukiveyksen kohdalla, puunjuurista tai kivikoista puhumattakaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jakkok

> ^voisiko päätellä, että olet Salsan fanipoika tai muuten vaan merkkiuskollinen? Menevän ja käytännöllisen näköisiä vehkeitä!



No kiitos! Ne on juuri niitä  :Hymy: 
Läskipyörä vastasi ominaisuuksiltaan parhaiten tarpeisiini ja marokkolaisen runko löytyi "edullisesti". Eipä sitten kahta ilman kolmatta...

j

----------


## toniha

Tällainen retkeilyrassi tuli laitettua sähkötäpärin vastapainoksi

Kyseessä siis Stooge Speedball 29+
Steel is real and boost is a lie.

----------


## Landy

Nyt on hieno Stooge!

----------


## Iglumies

> ...karmivan jyrkkä keulakulma, niin tällä mennään jatkossa. Varmaan lennän tangon yli heti ensimmäisen katukiveyksen kohdalla, puunjuurista tai kivikoista puhumattakaan...



Sama, mutta kivaa on

----------


## abiotic

Tässäpä pitkähköstä aikaa taas kuvatusta enskajyrän viimeisimmästä olomuodosta. Iskari, kammet, jarrut, ohajustanko ja satulatolppa ainakin ovat vaihtuneet sitten edellisen. 
Kaikenlaista kulutusosaa, kuten vaihtaja, vanteita ym toki on myös pitänyt laitella ajan mittaa. Ja rengastus tietysti elää aina tilanteen mukaan.

----------


## Jukahia

abiotic on pitänyt hyvää huolta ratsustaan  :Cool: 

Omat on päivittyneet seuraavasti: 



YT Decoy (Keulaan RC2 vaimennin+superDeluxusta perään)


Bird AM9 


Monni Vantage RR+ 2017, Tästä enempi tuolla fillariprojekti säikeessä 


Monni Vantage RR+ 2017 -> Vol 2. 2019 Liuotettu Linjateräksellä pulverit pois / kaikki huollettu /kammet lasik.puhallettu jne..

----------


## Sambolo

^mulla ois vaikeuksia päättää millä lähtee ajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## spacer

Croix de Fer 931 2014 Pinkjärven suunnalla 29.9.2019.

----------


## JackOja

^keskimääräistä paaaaaljon hienompi kuva ja rosteri-Genesis on hieno ja haluttava myös!

----------


## k2x80w

Scottilla mennään.


Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuhan

Spacerillä on hyvä tunnelma aistittavissa kuvassa
.

----------


## spacer

Kiitos! Lisäsin vielä toisen kuvan, jotta pyörä näkyy paremmin.

----------


## kmw



----------


## VesaP

> ^keskimääräistä paaaaaljon hienompi kuva ja rosteri-Genesis on hieno ja haluttava myös!



Hieno  kuva ja pyörä joo! Ainut että ihmettelen tässä että tuleeko tuo arvon palstakolleegan nimimerkki tuosta jäätävästä spacerpinosta kenties?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Kuitukiekot fättiin ja samalla vaihtui kammet kuituun. Kuva on otettu tarkoituksella salamalla, jotta Mcarbonin tarrat näkyy. Ne on nyt hiukka hassusti, kun olisi tarkoitus, että tulee vielä oranssit tarrat ja ne tulisi sitten "oikein" päin venttiilien kanssa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^helvetin pieni kuva. Onko tuo purkki joku kasapanos, jolla on hyvä kalastaa naapurikunnan lampi tyhjäksi?

----------


## MRe

^Tapatalk ei anna ilmaisversiossa laittaa enää isompaa, enkä jaksa välppäillä muiden palveluiden kanssa. Siinä purkissa on työkalut.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Siiseli. Tällä ei kehtaa ihan hiljaa ajaakaan.

----------


## Shamus

Ensimmäinen oma ratapyöräni...
Omistin pyörän muistaakseni 89-92 jolloin myin pois jotta sai ostettua uuden tilalle.
Kyseisen pyörän myynti on harmittanut aina, mutta joskus reilut 10v sitten sen minulta ostanut henkilö lupasi myydä takaisin kun ei enää tarvitse.
Se päivä oli eilen ja minulle erittäin tärkeä pyörä palautui kotiin. 
Vähän putsausta ja pari osaa vaihdettua niin pyörä on entisessä kunnossaan.

----------


## Köfte

^ Shamus ei petä koskaan. Mikä tuossa on välitys?
Tuo kromimuhvien loiste on vaan niin hienoa.

----------


## rocksted

> Siiseli. Tällä ei kehtaa ihan hiljaa ajaakaan.



Ihan hiton makee.

----------


## kukavaa

Shamuksen Colnago on tosi hieno.

----------


## Shamus

> Mikä tuossa on välitys?



Oiskohan ollut nyt 51x15

----------


## JiiPee

Shamukselle kuvasta ja pyörästä 5/5  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

Työmatkamaantiepyörä joka tuli kasattua lähinnä siksi kun hyllyssä oli aika paljon osia tarpeettomana ja halusin kokeilla pienempää runkokokoa (M-koko, yleensä on ollut L-kokoa ajossa). Satulatolppa, soittokello, jarrusatulat (Clarksin TRP Spyre kopiot, 25€ pari sis. huonot palat ja levyt), jarrupalat, ohjainlaakeri ja Ultegra kahvat taisi olla rungon ohella ainoat osat mitkä piti erikseen tähän hankkia.

----------


## IHD

Kummelin sketsiä lanatakseni: "Muuten olis ollut aivan ihana pyörä, mut toi yks kello pilas kaiken"  :Hymy: . Nopeen näköinen on, varmaan tulee
voittoja välillä Tapiola- Kalasatama...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

7.2kg sisurit sisässä

----------


## MRe

^Jos Batman ajais fillarilla, niin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

Navat, renkaat ja kammet on ainakin vähän turhan räikeet.

----------


## plr

Mattamustaa tussia noihin vain päälle, niin on kunnon ninjapyörä!

----------


## macci

GP5000 25mm pois ja 32mm GravelKing tilalle. XT+JTEK adapteri pois ja GRX takavaihtaja tilalle.

----------


## KSi

- Specialized S-Works Roubaix TEAM - 2020. Ehdin vähän jopa kokeilemaan ennen loskasäitä. Toi kuva on oikein postimerkki.. ei nyt saanu isompana

https://photos.app.goo.gl/iQYB24NYRFLnEonX6

----------


## Plus

Scott Super Evolution

----------


## Kanuuna

Tänään oli yksi syksyn komeimmista keleistä. Ja vapaapäivä sattumoisin

E. Tulipas jostain syystä pikselimössöä?!

----------


## JiiPee

SamiMeilohi@ On hieno ja simppeli spessu.

Xcfillaroitsijan Bat-cycle on kevyt ja so stealth.

Plussan Scotille plussaa tosi hienoista kuvista ja räädistä fillariständistä, makee scotti!!

----------


## crcm

Orbea Laufey H10

----------


## MRa

Kuraista...

----------


## ikispessu

^ eikö tuo sopisi fiilistelykuva ketjuun ehkä paremmin, kun eipä tuosta kuvasta oikein pyörästä selkoa saa ja tässä ketjussahan fiilistellään nimenomaan pyöriä..

----------


## Sammy

Ensimmäinen täpäri tuli talliin loppukesästä 

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Miklo

Alkuviikosta saapui vihdoin uutta kalustoa talliin, Orbea Oiz M10 TR , custom värityksellä.

----------


## Qilty

Näyttää kevyeltä

----------


## Pohje

Hieno ja nopean oloinen

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Speksit: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4PGu-ghRvj/

----------


## Lammy

Onpas kaunis pyörä. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Plöröä...

----------


## Pohje

Nyt on vimotepäälle hieno laite.
Paras väri mitä voi kuvitella, ihan lempi osasarja, tannwall-renkaat, hiilikiekot, kaikki hienosti, jopa tuo satulatolpan yläpää sopii kokonaisuuteen. Etapin kaapeli menee hauskasti vaakaputken läpi. Onko se vesitiivis? Kuvakulman perusteella toinen juomapullo ei mahtuis tuohon kiinnityspisteeseensä pystyyn, koska viistopullon on niin alhaalla, mutta se on varmasti kuvakulmasta johtuvaa.
Tuo on varmasti ollut kallis laitos.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuva ja pyörä ovat yhtä hienot - ja useampaankin kertaan katsottavat - kuin gravel-ketjussakin! Fiilistelykuvaksi tuo ei ehkä oikein hyvin sopisi, koska pyörä on vielä sen näköinen että se olisi tuotu paikalle auton kyydissä, mutta uskon ja toivon että saamme siihenkin ketjuun kuvan (jossa pyörä on varustetumman ja kenties kuraantuneemmankin näköinen).

Väri on varmasti vielä hienompi livenä ja - anteeksi vain kauheasti sinne Välimeren suunnalle :Cool:  - tanwall-kylkisten renkaiden kanssa miltei hengityksen salpaavan upea ilmestys!


PS Pullotelineitä vain hieman ihmettelen: näenkö tapani mukaan väärin vai ovatko ne tosiaan niin että jos toisessa on pullo, niin toiseen ei mahdukaan?

----------


## JohannesP

Näkyyhän siinä olevan kolmas pultin paikka yläpuolella. Siistimpi kokonaisuus yhdellä telineellä tuossa alammassa asennossa.

----------


## Teemu H

Alempi paikka on yhdellä pullolla aerodynaamisempi, niin se on suunniteltu  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ... Etapin kaapeli..



Eikö se ole jarruletku, ei tuossa kokoonpanossa mitään kaapeleita pitäisi olla.

----------


## Shamus

Kuraisempana...  :Vink: 

Alaputkessa on tosiaan kolme ruuvia, joten pullotelineen voi nostaa ylöspäin ja toinen mahtuu pystyputkeen.
Vaakaputkessa on myös paikka top tube bagille ruuveilla.
Ilman kaapeleita... vain jarruletkut.

----------


## LJL

^ Sataa sisään noista vaakaputken kiinnikkeistä jos ei ole pultteja  :Vink:  Itse pidän Exploron vaakaputkikiinnikkeitä aevan loistavina, top tube bag on huomattavasti tilavampi, siistimpi ja hiljaisempi kuin perinteinen satulapussi.

----------


## Shamus

> ^ Sataa sisään noista vaakaputken kiinnikkeistä jos ei ole pultteja  Itse pidän Exploron vaakaputkikiinnikkeitä aevan loistavina, top tube bag on huomattavasti tilavampi, siistimpi ja hiljaisempi kuin perinteinen satulapussi.



Niissä on pidätinruuvit paikoillaan, ei sada.

----------


## LJL

> Niissä on pidätinruuvit paikoillaan, ei sada.



Braaaaa, kuten armeijassa tavattiin hyvin monotonisella äänellä sanoa.

----------


## nenokkias



----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hienoja pyöriä parilla viime sivulla (muutkin kuin se mun oma, hehheh). Erityisesti silmää miellyttää Shamuksen molemmat fillarit, Plussan retro-Scott ja Antti Kuiton valkoinen Felt.

----------


## Taneli79

> Alkuviikosta saapui vihdoin uutta kalustoa talliin, Orbea Oiz M10 TR , custom värityksellä.



Hieno värikoodaus. Onko M-koko? Mitkä ovat kuskin mitat? Tuohan taitaa olla F-lehden viime syksynä testaaman pyörän päivitetty versio. Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, miksi päädyit juuri TR-versioon. Millaista ajoa tuolle tulee? Risut ja ruusut kokemusten pohjalta?

----------


## Jeltsar

> 



Kovin on kevyt ja kiinalainen (?)  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko kertoa tarkemmin?

----------


## Kanuuna

Värimaailma sopisi Ameriikan Iigleen.

----------


## nenokkias

> Kovin on kevyt ja kiinalainen (?) 
> 
> 
> 
> Onko kertoa tarkemmin?



Juu pitkän juupas eipäs painin jälkeen halusin koittaa miltä tuo kiinan laatu tuntuu.
Rungon tilasin LightCarbonilta ja malli on tuo fs911. Luin eri foorumeilta kokemuksia ja en löytänyt pahempaa nii tässä lopputulos.
3h ajojen jälkeen ei valittamista. Kiipeää, kiihtyy, kääntyy ja on kevyt. Runko oli hieman alle 2kg ja otin UD carboonin sijaan custom väriksi oranssin.
Eaglen gx setti,fox 32 performance,rokkarin monarch xx, tolppa ja satula kiinankuitua, jarrut guide t, ohjaamo laatukuitua ja vanteet miche 966. 10.7kg polkimien, mehutelineen ja mudguardin kanssa.
Mitään ongelmia ei kasauksessa ilmaantunut. Laatu/hinta kohtaa mielestäni hyvin. Ainoa miinus on ehkä se että olisi pitänyt ottaa kiiltävä oranssi..

----------


## LJL

> Värimaailma sopisi Ameriikan Iigleen.



Taitaa myös kotimainen Lisäys olla heimoveli (hojj)

----------


## nenokkias

> Taitaa myös kotimainen Lisäys olla heimoveli (hojj)



Tallista löytyy myös kotimainen lisäys HT:nä  tietääkseni lisäys tulee taiwanista ja LC tulee kiinasta. 
No jos jotain nii akseli on molemmissa samaa valmistetta..

----------


## LJL

> No jos jotain nii akseli on molemmissa samaa valmistetta..



Öö korjatkaa jos olen väärässä mutta eikö tuossa Lisäys vs. Light Carbon ole sama geometria. Eli kyse on ns. open source -rungosta joita voi paistaa vaikka omassa saunassaan ja myydä ilman että rikkoo kenenkään copyrighttiä

----------


## hitlike

Kyseessä on kuitenkin maastopyörä joten miten esim tuo kiinakuitupenkki mahtaa kestää kovaa ryntyytystä? Väkisin tuntuu että nyt on säästetty väärässä paikassa.

----------


## nenokkias

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin maastopyörä joten miten esim tuo kiinakuitupenkki mahtaa kestää kovaa ryntyytystä? Väkisin tuntuu että nyt on säästetty väärässä paikassa.



Kyseinen penkki on kestänyt kovaa rynkytystä paljon. Tunteja en nyt osaa tarkkaa sanoa, mutta jos sanon että noin 70h tähän mennessä ollaan aika lähellä ja tuohon mahtuu muutama xc kisakin. Myös aijemmassa HT pyörässä oli kyseinen penkki ilman ongelmia ja on tietääkseni käytössä vieläkin uudella omistajalla. Olen omistanut 3kpl myös kiinankuitu satulaputkia ja yksikään ei ole antanut periksi. Sen sijaan raceface next tolpan ja toisen "merkki" tolpan olen saanut rasahtamaan aluille..
HT:n penkkinä oli kylläkin välillä liian raju hanurille ja joutui välillä ajelemaan selle flowlla.

----------


## nenokkias

> Öö korjatkaa jos olen väärässä mutta eikö tuossa Lisäys vs. Light Carbon ole sama geometria. Eli kyse on ns. open source -rungosta joita voi paistaa vaikka omassa saunassaan ja myydä ilman että rikkoo kenenkään copyrighttiä



Eipä taida olla sama geo..

----------


## Miklo

> Hieno värikoodaus. Onko M-koko? Mitkä ovat kuskin mitat? Tuohan taitaa olla F-lehden viime syksynä testaaman pyörän päivitetty versio. Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, miksi päädyit juuri TR-versioon. Millaista ajoa tuolle tulee? Risut ja ruusut kokemusten pohjalta?



Juu M-koko. Omat mitat about 173/79 cm. Otin tuolta Bikeshopista vastaavan pyörän lainaan yhdeksi viikonlopuksi ja se sai vaakakupin kallistumaan tuohon TR-versioon. Omat ajelut on aika lailla peruspolkuajoa mitä täältä Lounais-Suomesta löytyy, eli paljon juuria ja kiviä, lyhyet alamäet ja sellaista edestakaisin jumppaamista. Ja satunnaisesti varmaan osallistun XC kisoihin tuolla. Enemmän painotus siis perusmaastoajolla, mihin tuo tuntuu sopivan todella hyvin. En ole tuolla ehtinyt kuin yhden lenkin ajamaan, joten ei vielä syvällisempää analyysia ole, mutta tuntuu just sellaiselta mitä hain, eli vastaa kaasuun jos ajaja haluaa, kuitenkaan tuntumatta siltä että pyörä heittäisi selästä kun tulee teknisempää maastoa.

----------


## LJL

> Eipä taida olla sama geo..



Joltain osin näyttäisi olevan identtinen ja joltain osin ei:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Näkee ton nyt otsaluullakin, ettei runko ole lähellekkään sama.

----------


## Qilty

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin maastopyörä joten miten esim tuo kiinakuitupenkki mahtaa kestää kovaa ryntyytystä? Väkisin tuntuu että nyt on säästetty väärässä paikassa.



Mullakin oli noin 10€ kuitupenkki, kuitukiskoilla eikä mitään ongelmaa. Tai on edelleen mutta seinällä, pehmeämpi penkki tilalla koska jäykkä läskipyörä. Jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä että ihmiset kuvittelee että kiinankuitu suurinpiirtein räjähtää käytössä ja kaikki metrin säteellä kuolee...

----------


## nenokkias

> Mullakin oli noin 10€ kuitupenkki, kuitukiskoilla eikä mitään ongelmaa. Tai on edelleen mutta seinällä, pehmeämpi penkki tilalla koska jäykkä läskipyörä. Jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä että ihmiset kuvittelee että kiinankuitu suurinpiirtein räjähtää käytössä ja kaikki metrin säteellä kuolee...



Tähän samaan olen törmännyt. Ja onhan niitä varmaan hajonnut, mutta kyllä niitä on hajonnut ihan merkki kuituja myös.

----------


## stenu

Talvihybridi a.k.a Dirtroller pimeän vuodenajan kuosissa eli Son 28 + Supernova. Gravdalit kävi jo alla, mutta vaihtu takas Nanoihin tänään aamulla ennen töihin lähtöä.

----------


## bakufu

Pari viikkoa sitten hankittu babbys first täpäri, 2016 YT Capra AL. Ajo aika erillaista verrattuna edelliseen hardtail kuiturunkoseen xc Cubeen jolla lähes vuoden ajelin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Laitoin rotkon viikolla talvikuosiin eli 33 mm panaracer regacrossin taakse ja hope 20fiven 35 mm marawinterillä eteen. 

Nyt on sitten ulkona viis astetta lämmintä ja sataa vettä  :Irvistys:

----------


## kauris

Olen kuullut ovaaleista eturattaista mutta että ovaali etukiekko  :Vink:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Olen kuullut ovaaleista eturattaista mutta että ovaali etukiekko



Nää on just näitä: kun yrittää asemoida tangon hyvin kuvausta varten niin sitten linssi tekee etukiekosta ovaalin kun ottaa kuvan läheltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mk

Trek Fuel ex7 , värinä "purple passion"
My new bike , synttärilahjaksi itselle, omakustannushintaan .. äsken noudin paikallisesta

----------


## kaakku

Komeet on kalliot Kokkolassa.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Komeet on kalliot Kokkolassa.



Onhan niistä tehty laulukin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Uudessa puhelimessa (Honor 20 Pro) näytti olevan kamerassa polkupyörien kuvaamiseen tarkoitettu tila. Olihan sitä pakko kokeilla. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että ainoa, jossa eroa näkyi "tavalliseen" tilaan, on se että AMS:n kuraiset renkaat näkyvät entistä paremmin 
Cube AMS 100 teamline 2014, johon tuli takuuna kesällä 2017 vm. 2015 runko. Tällä tuli kierrettyä pari kesää maracupin kisoja ja nopeaksi todettu. Geometria oli tosin jo silloin hieman vanhanaikainen. 
Kona Jake The Snake 2014. Myrkynvihreä crossari, joka oli aluksi kesät maantiekäytössä, talvella kelvien/kuntorata-ajeluihin, kunnes 2017 tutustuin tyhmäpyöräilyyn ja ollut siitä saakka crossikäytössä poluilla ja hiekkateillä ympäri vuoden. 2x10 systeemi pitäisi päivittää 1x10si.
Uusin tulokas Cube Reaction HPA 2019. Lyhyt ja leikkisä plussapyörä. X-fusionin keula on yllättänyt vain ja ainoastaan positiivisesti.

----------


## m e r k s

Krossari on kyllä pirtsakka (jos nyt olisin ostamassa, tuollainen erottuva väri oli plussaa).

----------


## BB Holland

EPS Super Recordilla ilman EPS:ää (digivaihteita). Ensituntuma kiinnostava, hyvin. Ajokunnossa neljällä juomatelineellä 7,2kg. Rungon mukana tuli vielä kevyempi tolppa/satulakombo, mutta satula on sellainen riivinrauta etten ole toistaiseksi kokeillut. Nykyisen kombon raavin toisesta pyörästä. Karboni Zerot olis mielessä

----------


## JohannesP

Pakko todeta, että toteutus ei nyt vastaa lähtökohtia jos tuo on valmis satulaa lukuunottamatta. Voin vielä sulkee silmät stemmin kulmalle, mutta mikä tuo tangon kulma on? Etukiekostakin repisin tarrat veke ja pikalinkku taaksepäin. Ja poistaisin stemmistäkin maalit kerran tuo näyttää UNOlta.

Runko ja osasarja kuitenkin nättiä.

----------


## BB Holland

Pajalta kotiin ajaessa oli selviö, että suoralla tangon kulmalla ei ollut ajettava vaan hirveä. Kahvat liian edessä alhaalla, jarruttaminen epävarmaa. Tangon kääntäminen oli ainakin helppo ratkaisu, vaikka en ole ajanut vielä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Minun korviini punaiset kaapelinkuoret huutavat seurakseen lisää punaista. Jos kahvatkin olisivat punaiset, se ehkä riittäisi, mutta nyt voi olla että tankoteipin lisäksi satulan pitäisi olla punainen (ja silloin olisi oltava tarkkana sen suhteen että punaisen sävyt eivät liiaksi poikkea toisistaan).

Sitten mulla on tämä ikioma päähänpinttymä että tankoteipin on oltava yksivärinen - mutta sitä en silti pidä yleispätevänä sääntönä. Muunlainenkin väritys on mahdollinen, mutta vaatii oikeanlaisen kokonaisuuden.

Muutenhan tuo Colnago on kadehtittavankin hieno - ja siinä on jo tiettyä aikakautensa leimaakin!

----------


## BB Holland

Eikös siellä ole punaista siellä täällä? Vanteet, stemmi, juomatelineet, tolppa, vaihteissakin vähän. Ei ehkä kuvassa niin selvä. Kiekothan tuli kaupan päälle, en tiedä mitä on tapahtunut kun takaa on toiselta puolen tehty teipille jotain. Samoin stemmi tuli mukana, pikaisella googlauksella on arvostettua WW-kamaa :Irvistys:  Meikäläiselle tämmöiset vähän säätämistä, hivenen outoja pitkästä aikaa. Ajoasento selviää ensi kesänä

----------


## Plus

Uusi maasturi F-Si Hi-Mod 1:

----------


## callahan

^ kumpi? toi dumpperi vai?


​no huono vitsi heh heh

----------


## Keevo

Vastakohdat kuvassa.



Pelkkä fätti.


Tuli ajettua sama vakiopolku ns. kylmiltään pimeässä (toki kunnon valot oli) mitä tuli 29er 120mm joustavalla täpärillä. Ihan samoista paikoista pääsi läskillä melko kivuitta. Mukavuudessa toki ehkä täpäri vähän vei, mutta taas toistaalta läskillä ei jäänyt mutaan jumiin. Pitää varman vähän vielä laskea läskin paineita. Hauskaa oli jokatapauksessa.

----------


## sak

Liian vähän toimintaa täällä, lisää kuvia.
Arjen haasteisiin.
Vapaa-ajan haasteisiin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## penyeach

Tempest talvirenkailla.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Onko noi 27.5? paljon noilla jää tilaa?

----------


## penyeach

^On. Pienin tila on tuossa oikean chainstayn levenemiskohdassa, johon sivusuunnassa jää tilaa ehkä kolmisen milliä (en ole mitannut). Muualla on väljempää.

----------


## Shamus

Putsasin pölyt ja otin kuvat...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuon Shamuksen Colnagon voisi laittaa vaikkapa raameihin. Aika jäätävän upea.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Jääratagrinderi


* Cube Travel*
1x10 Shimano GRX, Deore BR-M596.

----------


## ArtoR

Loppui pähkäily mahdollisen pyörähankinnan kanssa: GT Grade 105.

----------


## Örange

Spessu päivän lenkillä. Pirun hyvä rengas tuo ice spiker pro, ihan hämmästyin kuin hyvin piti huonosti auratulla tiellä kun laiskana sai laitettua vasta eteen nastat.

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Yt & Dude

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lammy

Graveloitu Giant ToughRoad.


Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MikkoJKL



----------


## MRa

> Bianchi kaipaa tankoteippejä, Rose polkimia, pullotelineitä ja kilometrejä. Kumpikaan ei ole säädöissä.



Niin ovat kuin kaksi marjaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dieselman

Uusi yritys kun Tapatalk ei ollut yhteistyöhaluinen.

Bianchi kaipaa tankoteippejä, Rose polkimia, pullotelineitä ja kilometrejä. Kumpikaan ei ole säädöissä.

----------


## kauris

Olen pitänyt Rosen pyöriä rumina, varsinkin maastopyöriä ja usein ne on pilannut erityisesti väritys mutta tuo gravelisi tms on hieno.

----------


## kauris

> 



Tää sun kuvasi ei sitten näy meille muille.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Joskus funtsinu että ois kiva kokeilla bikeparkkihommia. Sitten tuommonen teini-ikäinen Stinky runkosetti sattu sopivasti silmään ftorilla ja pikku askartelun jälkeen nyt sitte ootellaan kevättä. Keulaksi on tyrkyllä myös 200mm RS Domain, vaikka kyllä tuo Traviskin tuntuu ihan toimivalle. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## kaakku

Ei oo bb-droppia vaan bb-liftiä konassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

Ragley Bluepig '19. Ei sittenkään menny keulatarrojen valinta nappiin.

----------


## _mkoo_

Millä tänne kuvan saa oikeen heitettyä

----------


## kauris

Viet kuvan johonkin kuvapalveluun ja laitat linkin kuvaan tänne. 
Kuvan nettiosoite (jpg-päättyvä) seuraavien hakasulje komentojen väliin paitsi, että jälkimmäisen hakasulkeen sisään tulee myös toki img-sanaan se g-kirjain, jonka tästä esimerkistä jätän pois ja laitan #-merkin tilalle, jotta esimerkkini näkyy:
[img]kuvannettiosoite.jpg[/im#]

----------


## MikkoJKL



----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

Miksihän tuo mun kuva ei näy puhelimella?

----------


## Kanuuna

^^^Tai kännykällä paljon helpommin Tapatalkin kautta.

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

> Ragley Bluepig '19. Ei sittenkään menny keulatarrojen valinta nappiin.



No nyt toimii.

----------


## Sambolo

Ompas nätti^ vesileima vaa vähän häiritsee ihailua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

> Ompas nätti^ vesileima vaa vähän häiritsee ihailua



Joo mä huomasin sen kans kun katsoin toisella laitteella. Mitenhän sen saisin pois?
E: Näköjään maksamalla saa pois  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Imgur on ilmainen ja hyvä kuvajako myös.

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

Imguria en osannu käyttää eli en saanu kuvaa näkymään täällä. Nyt kokeilin flickria ja toimii. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickname

^ sama, en saanut imguria toimimaan tällä foorumilla. Oli kuvat aina sumeita. Imgbb toimii hyvin, vaikka olikin sekava saada toimimaan oikein, onneksi foorumi auttaa  :Vink:

----------


## Sambolo

Kummallista, itsellä toiminut ihan normaalisti aina.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Jätkän kanssa tänään lenkillä 


Heittää kuvan väärin päin ja sumeeks. Mistä johtuu?

----------


## Sambolo

Veikkaan tapatitalkkia.

----------


## kauris

Pojalle uus fillari. Koko L niin käy minullekin :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Vaimolle uusi fillari ja voisi itsekin yrittää opetella maastossa ajoa

----------


## Lammy

Onpa hieno! 
Liekkö ketju hieman pitkä? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kaakku

Niin kauan kun vaihtajassa on pikkurattaalla vielä "vetoa" ei ketju ole liian pitkä.

----------


## harald

Mun pyörä tuli tuollaisena, että isoimmalla vaihteella oli häkki suoraan taakse. Ketju pomppi, piti lyhentää yhden lenkin verran.

----------


## hece

> Niin kauan kun vaihtajassa on pikkurattaalla vielä "vetoa" ei ketju ole liian pitkä.



11- ja 12-vaihteisilla maastovehkeillä ketjun pituus vaikuttaa ohjurirullan etäisyyteen pakasta, etenkin suurimmilla rattailla. Ketju voi todellakin olla kuvan tilanteessa liian pitkä.

----------


## harald

No se selittäisi sen miksi vaihteen vaihdot tarkentuivat kun lyhensin ketjua. Loogista, kun näin hindsightin avulla katsoo asiaa.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> .... Ketju voi todellakin olla kuvan tilanteessa liian pitkä.



Ei välttämättä. (nus-nus). Täysjoustossa ketjun oikea ketjun pituus tarkistetaan suurimmalla takarattaalla ja takapään joustomatka käytettynä.

PS: Nätti Mondraker

----------


## Jami2003

On kyllä pirun siisti

----------


## tinke77

BMC talvikuosissa.

----------


## Munarello

^Niin on jyrkkää keulakulmaa, että tuollakin varmaan lentää tangon yli heti ensipolkaisulla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Sitä on odoteltu milloin tapahtuu...

----------


## Privileged

Krossari rungon takuuvaihtoprojektin jälkeen. Samalla vaihtui rungon väri (todella vaaleanhopeaan) ja kammet Ultegraan. Kuukausi ennen 6v laajennetun takuuajan päättymistä löyty seatstayn ja satulaputken hitsisauman vierestä pieni halkeama. Nastarenkaina nykyään hyvin harvinaiset 120tpi Gravdalit tubelessoituna  :Cool:

----------


## 0802905

> Vaimolle uusi fillari ja voisi itsekin yrittää opetella maastossa ajoa



Täytyy korjata sukupuoli ja alkaa vaimoksi!

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Uusin perheenjäsen Cannondale Jekyll 29 carbon 2. Tällä olisi nyt tarkoitus normi polkuajojen lisäksi aloitella enskatouhuja.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Talvikonkeliksi työstetty Dartmoor Primal. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tuleepas puuroa taptalk kuvista nykyään, jos ei ole vip.. Väärä hälytys!

----------


## Oulunjulli

Teräksinen Rove 2015 vähän terästettynä. Mietin aikani möiskö tuon ja ostaisko Rose Backroadin, se on muiden mielestä hyvä mutta ittiä hirvitti että jos siitä ei pidäkkään. Toisekseen siihen olisi mennyt aika paljon rahaa ja tämä Roven runko on miellyttänyt, joskaan enpä juuri muista tiedäkkään.
Asia ratkesi kun joku täällä mainosti Ribblen myyvän Force 1x11 kahvoja&jarruja satkulla, sellaiset tilaukseen. Sitten arvoin kaikkeen huonosti tai jotenkin sopiviksi välityksiksi 48t ja 11-40. Vaihtajaksi Apex, Rivalissa vissiin erona vain aluhäkki ja laakeroidut rissat, Force maksaa liikaa tähän tarkoitukseen, näätä iski kuitenkin siinä vaiheessa.
Kiekot oli vaikeat, aikomus oli ottaa BTLOS paikasta 40mm korkiat DT navoilla, maksaisi jotain 800€. Näätävaihe iski taas ja olin tilata 32mm korkiat halvimmat Swissit saksasta, mutta sitten huomasin nuita Primen kuitukiekkoja olevan 500€ pinnassa. Nämä painaa paljon, mutta 50mm korkeiksi siedettävästi ja ylimääräinen paino sijaitsee lie enimmäkseen navoissa. 40mm korkeita huomasin jälkikäteen olevan Bike24:ssä 520€, mutta samapa tuo. Tulevat ihmeellisillä Miami Vice kimallustarroilla, mutta ne kynsin pois ja mukana tuli mustat tarrat.

Paska kuva, anteeksi. Nyt alla uusinta uutta Continentalit, kesäksi toivottavasti saan tuohon vielä Ritcheyn kuitukeulan tai vastaavan, ja alle tullee Panaracerin sliksit tanwallina.


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kuka hullu haluaa kuitukeulan teräspyörään? Siinähän lähtee puolet teräksen sielusta.

----------


## Shamus

Uudet kiekot näihin pehmeisiin talviteihin  :Hymy:

----------


## maalinni

^ Samaista 3T:tä kuolasin paikallisessa liikkeessä, mutta ei kait mennyt kirje pukille ajoissa perille  :Irvistys:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Koneella sai kuvankin liitettyä.. 650b kiekot ja 47mm bywayt. Ensifiilikset: Ihanaa on ja vahva suositus, jos joku on miettinyt omaan pyörään.

----------


## JackOja

^ajoitsä tolla tänään Keskuspuistossa? Samanlainen vilahti* näkökentän laidalla Niskalan arboretumin kohdalla.


*EDIT: ei pidä kuvitella, että norsu olisi kovaa vauhtia ohittanut minut tai jotain sen sellaista. Itse ajoin myötätuulessa hirvittävää vauhtia Munkkikoskelta Haltialan suuntaan ja arboretumin kohdalla hän himmaili siellä oikealta tulevalla väylällä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Juu. Oli niin kivat ensitestit menossa, että itse en nähnyt varmaan mitään enkä ketään.

----------


## JackOja

^heh.... hieno oli fillari.

----------


## LJL

> https://ibb.co/KszJwss
> 
> Kuvaa en nyt saanut laitettua, mutta linkin takaa kuva ehkä näkyy.. Kyllä 650b kiekot ja 47mm wtb bywayt ovat ihana asia.



Oujees, ihQt sateenkaaren värit. Sexuaal sanoi Gorbatsov kun Kekkosen näki. Täytyypä koittaa itsekin hommata kesäksi joku 650b kiekkosatsi, jos miettii paperilla kumeksia niin vaihtoehtoja on aivan liikaa. Ehkä kokeilen jotakin tällä sivulla esiintyvää

----------


## maalinni

Työmatkagravel. 45nrth Gravdalit näyttää pikkunakeilta leveämpiin kesäkumeihin verrattuna

----------


## LJL

^ Onko Grav-Salvador-Dalin heijastinraitaa kohdannut ns. ympärileikkaus

----------


## maalinni

Ei noissa ollut heijastinraitaa ollenkaan. Oisko pitäny? Onko mua huijattu?

----------


## LJL

> Ei noissa ollut heijastinraitaa ollenkaan. Oisko pitäny? Onko mua huijattu?



Tjaa-a, mulla on vm. 2017 mutta jos uusissa ei enää ole, niin sitten ei ole huijattu. Eikä ympärileikattu. Muussa tapauksessa on

----------


## kaakku

Sotanorsun Orbea bongattu tänään Marjaniemessä ja kuskin kanssa tuli turistua Herttoniemeen asti. Hieno pyörä.

Oma SuperX sai myös uudet renkaat:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Ei se ole pahan näköinen tuokaan ja livenä kyllä paremman näköinen kuin kuvassa, kuten pyörät yleensä on. Mukava oli turista ja olipas hieno pyöräilyilma tänään. Huomenna onneksi jo sataa taas, niin voi istua kotona sohvalla.

----------


## Assup

NBD ja on kyllä huikee polkutykki! Cannondale F-Si Carbon 4
Lefty Ocho

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Nonih!! Tällä sivulla ei ole puutetta retorii- eikä erotiikasta

----------


## macci

pahoittelen lokasuojien käyttöä sekä aerotankojen puuttuvia grippejä.
mielettömän mukava ajaa ensimmäisen 90min sohjossa ja sateessa ajetun lenkin pohjalta arvioituna. 48mm kumit noin 2bar paineilla. GRX di2. Halvimmat mahdolliset aerotangot (muistelen, että £19,9) ja ISM PN1.1. Kurveissa ja paksummassa loskassa ote kylläkin siirtyi tänään kahvoille.

----------


## kauris

Myös renkaita olisi tullut pahoitella valmiiksi  :Vink: 
Noin muutoin toi avaruuskanan väritys on kyllä kivan pirteä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Aina on yhtä hienoa nähdä pyörä joka on valittu ja varusteltu suuremmin piittaamatta miltä se joidenkin muiden mielestä voi näyttää tai mitä väärää tai moitittavaa siinä joidenkin ehkä yleisesti hyväksyttyjen tyyli- tai muiden sääntöjen mukaan kenties on!

Erityisesti minua viehättävätkin gravelpyörän laitetut aerotangot, runkotelineeseen kiinnitetty minijalkapumppu ja lennokaslinjainen takalokari jonka kiinnike on ikään kuin vastapainoksi melkoinen mötikkä.
*Panaracer Gravelking SK Orange Brown on sekin niin huima ilmestys ja jopa muutenkin oranssissa pyörässä sellainen huutomerkki että ansaitsee tämän.*

----------


## velib

> pahoittelen lokasuojien käyttöä sekä aerotankojen puuttuvia grippejä.
> mielettömän mukava ajaa ensimmäisen 90min sohjossa ja sateessa ajetun lenkin pohjalta arvioituna. 48mm kumit noin 2bar paineilla. GRX di2. Halvimmat mahdolliset aerotangot (muistelen, että £19,9) ja ISM PN1.1. Kurveissa ja paksummassa loskassa ote kylläkin siirtyi tänään kahvoille.



Mikä on tuo etulokari? Taitaa naputella rengasta jos on yhtään epätasaisempaa? Vai kuinka tukeva tuo on? Kiinnitys on ilmeisesti ihan perinteisellä ruuvilla?

----------


## macci

velib, SKS Velo 47 etulokari (sarjan takalokari ei mahtunut ainakaan 700x43 kumilla, ahtaalta näyttää myös tuolla 650b 48mm kumilla mutta saattaisi mahtua, pitää testata). Etulokarin metallinen osa kiinnikkeestä ulottuu sen verran pitkälle taaksepäin ja tukee tuota muovilirpaketta että lokari ei ainakaan huomattavasti osu renkaaseen 650b kumilla. Kenkään tuo lokari kyllä välillä osuu. Onneksi lokarit saa nopeasti pois.

Firlefanz, kiitoksia. Tätä on pitkälti toiminnallisuus edellä rakenneltu ja toisaalta hyödynnetty palikoita joita kaapin perälle on jäänyt (kuvan setupissa Thomsonin Masterpiece ja nuo aerotangot ovat juurikin ns. ylijäämävarastosta napattu ja PN 1.1 oli itseasiassa toiseen pyörään suunniteltu mutta laitoin nyt ainakin aluksi tähän). Ja jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan niin renkaathan ovat Orange Black värityksellä =)

Tänään reilu satasen lenkki ja edelleen arvio mukavuudesta pitää. Tuohon toiseen aerotikkuun pitää kyllä joku "dummy" palikka asentaa päähän että nousee samalle tasolle tuon toisen kanssa. Myöskin tuo eturattaan väri pitää vaihtaa mustaan.

----------


## kauris

Jos eturatastakin lähdetään vaihtamaan ihan vain värin takia, niin sitten saanee myös kehottaa mallaamaan eturenkaan tekstit takarengasta vastaavasti synkkaan vanteen kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## Dr.J

Tämän vuoden pyöräreissuja varten tuli rakenneltua limited color edition Cervélo R5 Disc. Mielestäni yllättävää ettei Cervélo ole ottanut tätä väriä tuotantoon.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Siinä on Pro meininkiä Cervelossa koko rahan edestä, hieno peli ja onnittelut uudesta pyörästä.

----------


## Exluossa

Hieno cervelo

----------


## kauris

Paljonko on Cervelon kokoonpanon paino?
Kepoista osaa näyttää olevan ja runko kun itsessään ei paina juuri mitään.

----------


## Dr.J

> Paljonko on Cervelon kokoonpanon paino?
> Kepoista osaa näyttää olevan ja runko kun itsessään ei paina juuri mitään.



Enve 5.6:lla ~6,8kg. Reissuja varten kevyemmät kiekot alle niin ollaan 6,4-6,5kg haarukassa.

----------


## eakin

Vitus Energie on pikkuhiljaa säädetty ajokuntoon.

----------


## JarmoN

Radrhino[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jocce

Juuri pesty ja huollettu White AM interceptor 275.

Alkanut tässä pikkuhiljaa tajuamaan, että omistan trailipyörän (Alkup. 140mm jousitus edessä ja takana), joka esittää enduropyörää ja jolla on DH- pyörän geometria. Ilmaruodon vaihduttua 150 milliseen vakio 140mm tilalle, keulakulma loiveni entisestään 62.5 asteeseen ja satulakulma 71.5. Pyörän pituus on nyt myös venynyt jo 1260 milliin.

Bikepark ajoa varten pyörän lähinnä hankin, joten eipä tuosta haittaakaan ole. Tämmöinen keulakulma tuntuu kyllä olevan suht harvinainen jopa Gravity- ajoon suunnitelluissa enduropyörissä.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Alkanut tässä pikkuhiljaa tajuamaan, että omistan trailipyörän (Alkup. 140mm jousitus edessä ja takana), joka esittää enduropyörää ja jolla on DH- pyörän geometria. Ilmaruodon vaihduttua 150 milliseen vakio 140mm tilalle, keulakulma loiveni entisestään 62.5 asteeseen ja satulakulma 71.5. Pyörän pituus on nyt myös venynyt jo 1260 milliin.
> 
> Bikepark ajoa varten pyörän lähinnä hankin, joten eipä tuosta haittaakaan ole. Tämmöinen keulakulma tuntuu kyllä olevan suht harvinainen jopa Gravity- ajoon suunnitelluissa enduropyörissä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Aika häijyn näköinen. Joku loiventava headset myös kiinni? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jocce

> Aika häijyn näköinen. Joku loiventava headset myös kiinni? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei itseasiassa ole, valmistajan sivuilla keulakulmaksi ilmoitettu 66 astetta ja akseliväliksi jotain 1190mm luokkaa, alkoi vähän epäilyttää nuo luvut niin piti itse vähän mittailla.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

> Ei itseasiassa ole, valmistajan sivuilla keulakulmaksi ilmoitettu 66 astetta ja akseliväliksi jotain 1190mm luokkaa, alkoi vähän epäilyttää nuo luvut niin piti itse vähän mittailla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla



10mm lisää keulassa loiventaa ohjauskulmaa noin puoli astetta. Joko oot mitannut väärin tai runko maanantaikappale, kenties hajonnut?

----------


## Jocce

> 10mm lisää keulassa loiventaa ohjauskulmaa noin puoli astetta. Joko oot mitannut väärin tai runko maanantaikappale, kenties hajonnut?



Niin siis unohtui mainita, että ennen 10mm lisäystä keulakulma oli 63,3 astetta. Runko on kyllä täysin ehjä, valmistajan sivuilla vaan on aika räikeä virhe tiedoissa.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Varmaa aika kovilla tuo foxin keula. On meinaa aika taipuisaa sorttia nuo 34. Miten mittasit keulakulman? Netissä on ainakin laskureita geometrialle.

----------


## justus6969

White näyttää sellaiselta, että se heittelee kärrynpyöriä ja puolivoltteja vastamäessä ihan ittekseen.

----------


## Jocce

> Varmaa aika kovilla tuo foxin keula. On meinaa aika taipuisaa sorttia nuo 34. Miten mittasit keulakulman? Netissä on ainakin laskureita geometrialle.



Itsekin sitä vähän miettinyt, että mitenköhän 34 kestää tuon kulman. Mielenkiinnolla (kauhulla) odotan pinkbiken oman Grim Donut pyörän testiä, johon asennettiin muistaakseni RS:n lyric 57 asteen keulakulmaan. Antanee vähän osviittaa miten ei-dh keula kestää radikaaleja keulakulmia.

 Keulakulman mittasin hyvin tieteellisesti Nokia 8 Siroccolla bubble meter tms. sovelluksella. Kalibroitu tunnettuja kulmia vasten ja pitää niissä paikkansa joten suht luotettava tulos kai.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jocce

> White näyttää sellaiselta, että se heittelee kärrynpyöriä ja puolivoltteja vastamäessä ihan ittekseen.



Kyyllä se yllättävän hyvin kipuaa, harvemmin tulee tuolla kyllä ylämäkeen mentyä ilman hissiavustusta.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8 Sirocco laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kupla

Whiten geometriataulukko taitaa olla täysin hatusta heitetty, sitähän jo aikanaan ihmeteltiin: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...astopy%F6r%E4t

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Cotic Flaremax2 uunista ulos. Kiitos JackOja:lle runkovinkistä. Siistihän siitä tuli. Keväällä vasta ajoon, koska runko terästä ja mies sokeria.

----------


## Sambolo

^Sääli on sairautta. Hieno pyörä, ajamaan vaa, varsinki jos etelässä asustelee, niin juhannus kelit ollu juhannuksesta asti.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Sääli on sairautta. Hieno pyörä, ajamaan vaa, varsinki jos etelässä asustelee, niin juhannus kelit ollu juhannuksesta asti.



Idea oli se, että alumiinisella jäykkäperällä talven maastoajot ja tuolla täpärillä sitten kesäajot. Kun on 5 pyörää, niin voi vähän vuorotella vuoden aikojen mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Cotic Flaremax2 uunista ulos. Kiitos JackOja:lle runkovinkistä. Siistihän siitä tuli. Keväällä vasta ajoon, koska runko terästä ja mies sokeria.



Makeen näköinen peli! Onneksi edes joku sai sopivankokoisen alennusmyynnistä tuolla hyvällä värillä.

----------


## LJL

Hieno Kotik!





> Kiitos JackOja:lle runkovinkistä.



Kostoksi OjaBauerin naama ilmestyy aamumuroihin seuraavan 77 vuoden ajan. Haittavaikutukset rajoittuvat tähän.

----------


## Jantsa

Meikäläisen Strive CF 7.0 -19

----------


## kauris

Hieno! Ja kivoilla osilla. Nimenomaan 1700- eikä 1900-sarjan kiekot, 36 foxia, dpx2, äxteetä. 
Ensin katsoin ihmeissäni, että miten takaiskarin liukuputki on noin kapea mutta valo ja varjo teki efektin ennen kuin zoomasi tarpeeksi lähelle.

----------


## JK-

Vuoroon kuva budjettipelistä: Dartmoor Primal 29

Perus 29er on mukava tallista löytyä. Kasailtu Puolasta tilattuun runkoon talliin kertyneistä palikoista ja fillaritorin heräteostoista. Vielä pikku säätöjä vailla, ekan 40km jälkeen varsin soiva peli

Edit: Minet pois

----------


## Sambolo

Pliis lopettakaa tapatalkilla kuvien lisäily, särkee silmiin nuo 8 bittisen nintendon kuvat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Fillarifoorumi goes to Minecraft...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PTS

Rungon vaihto kisakrossariin. Tosin melkein kaikki osat meni uusiksi, eli voidaan kutsua uudeksi pyöräksi. Edellinen 55 cm teräs-Ritchey oli vähän pieni, ainakin numeroissa. Emäputki näytti hölmön lyhyeltä omalle setupille, joten 58 cm Crockett lähti kaupasta mukaan. Palikat vasta pultattu paikalleen, joten kaikki on vähän sinne päin. Kasasin nyt nopeasti ajoon, jotta pääsen testaamaan.

Syksyynhän on vielä aikaa ja kokoonpano tulee muuttumaan hieman. Voimansiirto ja jarrut ainakin, ehkä GRX Di2 ja hiilarikiekkoa. Tai ehkä ei. En ole ajanut metriäkään, äkkiä vain nappasin foton kaatosateessa.

Renkaiksi valitsin Panaracerin 33 mm Gravelking EXT Plussat, jos vaikka kestäisi tämän kevään sepelit yms.

----------


## Nickname

Nyt en tee Monarkille mitään muuta kun ajan vaan ja tietysti tarvittaessa huolletaan. Kovasti odotan lumien sulamista  :Hymy:  Pahoittelen kuvien määrää ja kokoa.

Talven aikana tuli laitettua:
Jarrut Dia-Compe 810 + Kahvat Dia-Compe 188Tanko BLB bullhorn 380mmTakapakka Ventura 14-28t + taka-akseli ( yleismalli retkipyöriin )Vaihdevipu yhdistelmä Positron vipu ja Simplex pantaLokasuojat Gilles Berthoud pitkät 40mm + Diy sarjakuva roiskeläppäJauhemaalaus + teippausMadallettu Bilteman etukori, Diy jaloillaTarakka Atran Velo tour lite

----------


## LJL

^ Mahtavaa  :Cool:  Hieno pyörä ja pisteet Fingerpori-roiskeläpästä

----------


## frp

^^Hienoa työtä, mutta tapani mukaan rutisen aina vähän jostain. Minusta tuo etukori ja varsinkin sen tukirakenteet eivät oikein sovi muun pyörän tasoon vaan näyttävät joltain Ikean kaapisto-osilta.

----------


## Nickname

> ...näyttävät joltain Ikean kaapisto-osilta.



Tämähän pitää ottaa kehuna kun pyöräkin on Ruotsalainen  :Leveä hymy:  viimesen päälle oikea designe

----------


## pkuitune

Tuossahan nuo. Kippurasarviseen on kuvan ottamisen jälkeen vaihtuneet ainakin kammet ja satulatolppa, sekä lähtenyt tuo pinnojen välissä oleva heijastin pois  :Hymy:  Uusi maantieraaseri on tuloillaan, eli siitä sitten materiaalia myöhemmin.

----------


## JK-

Eipä sittenkään mitään...

----------


## Polun tukko



----------


## Jokiniemi 1



----------


## am8119

> Rungon vaihto kisakrossariin... Crockett lähti kaupasta mukaan. ...
> Renkaiksi valitsin Panaracerin 33 mm Gravelking EXT Plussat, jos vaikka kestäisi tämän kevään sepelit yms.




Erittäin hieno !. Kisaatko vai miksi valitsit tämän Checkpoint malliston sijasta ?  Lähinnä kiinnostaa erot, kun oon itsekkin näitä katsonu.

----------


## makt

Tässä uusin perheenjäsen. 

Olen täällä foorumeilla toisinaan jotain kirjoitellut, mutta en saanut palautettua vanhoja tunnuksia (perinteisesti en muistanut salasanaa ja salasanan palautus sähköpostiosoitekkaan ei tullut mieleeni), joten menköön sitten uusilla. 

Tälläinen tuli sitten hommattua. Entinen etenijä oli 2013 vuoden Pivot Phoenix DH, joten nyt vähän erilaista peliä.

----------


## Mikolapiz

Vielä vaiheessa,tanko&stemmi kombo tulossa Kiinasta kun Euroopassa moinen maksaa 600e😜Kiinassa 60e

----------


## Mikolapiz

Milläs tänne lisää kuvan suoraan kännykän muistista?

----------


## JackOja

^ei mitenkään ellet sitten käytä Tapatalkia (rekisteröityneenä & loggautuneena).

----------


## Sambolo

^ Ja silloinki tulee tuollaista pixelimössöä niin kuin tuossa vähän ylempänä.

----------


## Mikolapiz

Onpa tehty vaikeaksi taas🤣ei pysty sit foorumin tyypit laittaan direct linkki...

----------


## kts

Puoli vuotta odottelua tilauksen jälkeen ja nythän se Guerrilla Gravity on alla!

----------


## zort

> Puoli vuotta odottelua tilauksen jälkeen ja nythän se Guerrilla Gravity on alla!



Asiallista
Tuliko Jenkkilästä vai onko EU:ssa jälleenmyyjiä? Runkosettinä vai kokonaisena?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PTS

> Erittäin hieno !. Kisaatko vai miksi valitsit tämän Checkpoint malliston sijasta ?  Lähinnä kiinnostaa erot, kun oon itsekkin näitä katsonu.



Ihan kisapyöräksi tarkoitettu. Muihin ajoihin löytyy toisenlaiset pyörät. Aika hätäinen ohjaus, ainakin omaan graveliin verrattuna. Kovin isoa rengasta ei myöskään mahdu. Tosin mukava runko tuo on, mutta katsoisin silti toisenlaista pyörää yleisajoon. Tietysti kannattaa käydä kokeilemassa.

----------


## kts

> Asiallista
> Tuliko Jenkkilästä vai onko EU:ssa jälleenmyyjiä? Runkosettinä vai kokonaisena?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jenkkilästä tuli runkosettinä. Kuljetus piti organisoida itse, GG vinkkasi käyttämään bikeflights.comia. Ja se toimikin oikein hienosti. Rahdin ja tullauksen hoiti UPS, itse piti pääasiassa vain odotella ja hakea runko lopulta UPS:n toimipisteestä. GG vastasi aina meileihin melkein heti ja pelkkää hyvää sanottavaa jäi bikeflightsinkin toiminnasta.

Nykyään noita voisi saada täältäkin:
https://pedalsbikecare.co.uk/bike-sa...custom-builds/

----------


## zort

^No niin. Sitten vaan kovaa ajoa! Hieno peli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Ihan hyvään hintaan sait ja ainakin pääty hyvään osoitteeseen. Muutaman kerran tuli kans katsottua ja harkittua jos olisi tarjouksen heittänyt. 

Hienoja runkoja nämä Timet. Ei ole tarvetta maalata runkoa täysin piiloon pakkeleineen tai lisätä pintaan ulkonäkösyistä uutta kuitukerrosta. 

Edit: poisti kuvan yläpuolelta niin väärin päin kommentit

----------


## Jeesu

Laitetaas takaisin. Häiritsi kun unohdin takajarrun auki...
TIME VXRS 2004




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Eikös Plussan tavoin Jeesulla ollut titsku-Festka ajossa? Onko se hävitetty vai edelleen ajossa?

----------


## Jeesu

Hiilari-Festka. Ei sitä mihinkään ole hävitetty, Timellä ajetaan vain pyhäpäivinä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hitlike

> Laitetaas takaisin. Häiritsi kun unohdin takajarrun auki...
> TIME VXRS 2004
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/202...02945bf63f.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nyt on kunnollista.

----------


## TPP

> Laitetaas takaisin. Häiritsi kun unohdin takajarrun auki...
> TIME VXRS 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




On kyllä tyylikäs ranskatar!

----------


## Plus

^^^^^ Nykyään ei enää tehdä yhtä hienoja maantiepyöriä kuin tuo Jeesun TIME.

F-Si Hi-Modilla hohtavan puhtain renkain kohti kevään mutahautoja...

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Voi poijjaat että on ryhdikäs cännäri!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kovasti miellyttää silmää Jeesun Time mutta kyllä Plus osaa myös aina säväyttää tyylikkäällä kalustollaan.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä se on aina erotiikasta kyse kun Plus tänne postaa <3 Olen itse haaveillut kovasti ko. Cannarista ns. työmatkamaasturiksi ja pitkien siirtymien maastolenkeille, mutta tällä hetkellä tilat eivät anna myöden (eikä oikein budjettikaan). Mutta unelmoida aina saa ja joskus ne jopa konkretisoituu  :Hymy: 

Viidellä sanalla, minkälainen tuo on ajaa? Onko kiikkerä?

----------


## Plus

^ F-Si on kevyt, kisakireä, ja jäykkäperäksi melko mukava. Lefty Ocho on alkuherkkä, mutta Sid XX:n säädettävää thresholdia kaipaan. Keula on lukossa vähän turhankin paljon lukossa.  Ei muuten mitenkään mullistavalla tavalla erilainen kuin aiempikaan XC-jäykkäperäni, mutta keulakulma on 69° joten ei tuo ihan hätäisimmästä päästä ole. Juuri optimaalinen työmatkamaasturiksi ja pidemmillekin siirtymille. Cannondalen Ai-offset ja Lefty rajoittaa kiekkojen ja kampien vaihtoa, mutta on tuossa onneksi melko hyvät osat jo valmiina.

----------


## LJL

> ^ F-Si on kevyt, kisakireä, ja jäykkäperäksi melko mukava. Lefty Ocho on alkuherkkä, mutta Sid XX:n säädettävää thresholdia kaipaan. Keula on lukossa vähän turhankin paljon lukossa.  Ei muuten mitenkään mullistavalla tavalla erilainen kuin aiempikaan XC-jäykkäperäni, mutta keulakulma on 69° joten ei tuo ihan hätäisimmästä päästä ole. Juuri optimaalinen työmatkamaasturiksi ja pidemmillekin siirtymille. Cannondalen Ai-offset ja Lefty rajoittaa kiekkojen ja kampien vaihtoa, mutta on tuossa onneksi melko hyvät osat jo valmiina.



Kiitti! En olisi kyllä ollenkaan halunnut lukea mitään tällaista  :Leveä hymy:  Itsepähän kysyin. Jatketaan haaveilua.

----------


## Rikkutus

Mustaa mustalla.

----------


## LJL

^ Mitään ei näy

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^ Mitään ei näy



Se on niin kuin suomalaismiehen munat koronan kohdatessa.

----------


## Shamus

Tuli valmiiksi toistaiseksi ainakin  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Hauskasti keksitty kuvakulma ja suuren aukon häivytys toimii hyvin. Pyöräkin upea. Paitsi hieno runko, niin nuo kammet on mielenkiintoiset. Ja nuo renkaat on kanssa makeet.

----------


## Sambolo

Kuva on upea ja pyöräkin hieno vaikka en syty juuri muista kun maastopyöristä.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno kuva ja pyöräkin ns. bike porn ainesta.

----------


## tunkkari

On hieno! Mutta kiinnostaa mitkä renkaat?

----------


## JackOja

^Panaracer Gravel King SK näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## tunkkari

> ^Panaracer Gravel King SK näyttäisi olevan.



 Tanks  :Hymy:

----------


## maalinni

Eiköhän tän ketjun voi sulkea, tuon fillarin jälkeen  :Nolous:

----------


## Anaxagore

Tässä vanha musta sotaratsu. Ikää jo tarkalleen 6 vuotta. Näin se aika menee...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bnito



----------


## Kuhan

Onko uusi normaali pyörän kuvaaminen ei-vetopuolelta?

----------


## kauris

Tiedä häntä mutta kylläpä on pirteän värinen. Ajaisin.

----------


## zort

> Onko uusi normaali pyörän kuvaaminen ei-vetopuolelta?



Jos pyöriä saa kuvata vain vetopuolelta, herää kysymys onko ei-vetopuolella silloin mitään?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuhan

(Dark side of the moon?) Kammetkin mihin asentoon on sattunut jäämään. Oi aikoja, oi tapoja. Paitsi tietysti Shamuksen bike-porn. Ps. ovat nuo kaksi viimeistä ihan ajettavan näköisiä kuvaajiensa osaamattomuudesta huolimatta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eiköhän tän ketjun voi sulkea, tuon fillarin jälkeen



+1

----------


## Plus

Tässä kaksi pyörää vetopuolelta, niin tilanne topicissa on normalisoitu:

----------


## LJL

^ Erotiik sanoi neuvostoliittolainen kun Lahti-Festkan näki. Hommaisin oitis kuiturunkoisen, jos ylimääräistä rahaa olisi - jos ilmaus sallitaan - niin ettei Festkakalle taivu. Voisin oikeastaan kopioida Plussan tallin sisällön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JK-

Väliin edullisempaa osastoa: Accent Furious

Tarkoituksena ajaa kesän sorat ja asfalttisileät yhden pyörän taktiikalla kaksilla kiekoilla. Stenan väreissä helppo hukata mikäli osoittautuu sudeksi

----------


## tunkkari

Campan osasarjaa kehtaa vetopuolelta kuvatakin  :Vink:  Hienot Festkat...

----------


## pkuitune

> Tuossahan nuo. Kippurasarviseen on kuvan ottamisen jälkeen vaihtuneet ainakin kammet ja satulatolppa, sekä lähtenyt tuo pinnojen välissä oleva heijastin pois  Uusi maantieraaseri on tuloillaan, eli siitä sitten materiaalia myöhemmin.





Uusi teräsrunkoinen tulokas valikoimaan. Tuntuipahan pikaisella testillä hieman eri tekeleeltä kuin tuo Whiten CC  :Hymy:

----------


## Graze

Jos vielä kommentoin pyörän kuvaamista, niin ainakin noissa monilinkkuperissä alalinkun ja nivelet näkee paremmin "oikealta" puolelta eli ei-vetopuolelta kuvaamisella. Kammen tosin voisi kääntää vaakaan niin vielä paranis näkymät  Campat ja vastaavat sitte vetopuoli, thänks.

----------


## Qilty

> Tässä vanha musta sotaratsu. Ikää jo tarkalleen 6 vuotta. Näin se aika menee...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onko takajarru chainstayn alapuolella?

----------


## mkpaa

> Onko takajarru chainstayn alapuolella?



Ainakin silmämääräisesti se näkyy siinä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Capu

Kevät ja kesäkin tulossa. Kulkine keväthuollon, voimansiirron ja kiekkojen päivityksen jälkeen. Mukava askarrella, paskarrella näitä kun päivän pituus riittää jo hyvin töidenkin jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Murgo

Laittelenpa minäkin kuvia, tässä aluksi tuo "Kirsi".

----------


## macci

tämmöinen mörssäri tällä kertaa


On One Pickenflick Ti runkosetti
RS505 kahvat ja MTB jarrut komerosta
105 kammet + 4iii mittari + 36t ovaali + 11-42t pakka + GRX vaihtaja
(reilun) kahen kilon i23 kiekot + 43mm GK SK toki tubeless
procraftin ergo kuitutanko + 70mm -17 stemmi
hiukan reilu 10kg kuvan kuosissa

----------


## Rosco

Titaanilla perään: 



Reilly Gradient 54:
GRX 600 kahvat, kammet, jarrut ja vaihtaja
Sunracen 11-42 pakka jota pyörittää KMC x11el sekä Wolftoothin 42 hampainen eturatas
Pro stealth satula
Reillyn oma stemmi 90mm sekä Reillyn satulatolppa
Easton AX70 stonga
uutuutena Newmen evolution sl.r 32 jonka päällä sileät 38mm Gravelkingit litkutettuina.

Kokeilin hetken 650b elämää tän kanssa. Se ei ollut vaan mulle, kiekot tuntuu laahaavilta ja hitailta. Ftorilta löyty noi newmenit jotka ajattelin hyödyntää yleisajoon yms haahuiluun. 
Tällä pyörällä pääsee lujaa maantiellä sekä hiekkatiellä. Toistaiseksi maantiepyörä on vielä nopeampi, mutta ei tää paljon sille jää.

----------


## JackOja

^ & ^^hianot titamiinit! Joku tuontapainen tuli mua vastaan (olikohan se peräti jo Lauttasaaressa?) eilen lenkille lähtiessä, mutta en ehtinyt nähdä tarkasti mistä oli kyse.

----------


## PeeHoo

Hienoja pyöriä ja mahdottoman siistissä kunnossa!

Pitää kai mennä pesemään pyörä.

----------


## rocksted

Vai pitääkö muiden mennä likaamaan ne?

----------


## Jekkujätkä

Nokitan yhdellä eli kaksi vanhaa sotaratsua. Kaikki titamiinilta näyttävä on titamiinia. 


Oikealla Van Nicholas Zephyr vm 2010 ja vasemmalla Sabbath Silk Route 2012. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maalinni

Onko tuossa jekkupullo pystyputkessa?

----------


## humppakuutio

Uusi pyörä on jo pari kertaa päässyt ulos. Malli on Focus Izalco Max Disc 9.7 AXS. Vaihteistona SRAM Force AXS 1x12, edessä 46 ja takana 10-33. Tuntuu ihan toimivalta kombolta, tosin eteen voisi harkita 48-piikkistä.

----------


## Terotalo



----------


## AnttiWalker

Piti ottaa nopeesti kuva pyörästä ennen kuin Vittorian reunat tummuu.

----------


## Ettan

Uusi maantiepyörä tuli kotiin...
Trek Emonda SLR7 Etap Disc

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Siiseli sai tälle kaudelle heittoistuimen ja XT-voimansiirtoa. Nyt kelpaa kruisailla.

----------


## kukavaa

IMG_20200405_143127_940 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Kesäpyörä tuntuu lentävän.

----------


## overlow

Työjuhta sai pientä päivitystä ja tuntuu kuin uudelta

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tuollainen siitä sitten tuli. Kohta lähden ottamaan ensimmäiset savut pyörästä.

----------


## Jase

Täpärin toimitusta odotellessa metsät kolutaan tällä. Pidin kaikki alkuperäiset ehjät osat, satula, gripit, polkimet, kumit, sisurit ja keskiö vaihtuivat. Bilteman viiden euron lukkogripit oli kyllä positiivinen yllätys, olen maksanut enemmän huonommistakin.

----------


## LJL

^ Erittäin siisti ja asiallinen retromaasturi!!

----------


## JackOja

> Tuollainen siitä sitten tuli. Kohta lähden ottamaan ensimmäiset savut pyörästä.



Noh? Ainakin hieno, ehkä myös hyväkin?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Noh? Ainakin hieno, ehkä myös hyväkin?



Noh eilisen parituntisen ruotsinkyläsession perusteella sain hyvän pyörän aika halvalla, koska tuo koko pyörä osineen jäi maksamaan liikkeessä kasattuna 2135€. Mielestäni varsin kohtuullinen hinta tuollaisesta modernista trailpyörästä.

----------


## LJL

> ...koska tuo koko pyörä osineen jäi maksamaan liikkeessä kasattuna 2135€. Mielestäni varsin kohtuullinen hinta tuollaisesta modernista trailpyörästä.



Öö… En saanut tuohon hintaan edes runkosettiä, ja se oli sentään -40% alessa ja natsaksan alveilla. Pipfeli.

Pulloteline on hienosti sijoitettu!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mehukatti



----------


## LJL

^ No nyt on erotiikkaa!!  :Cool:  Mitenkäs toi haarukka toimii grävellyksessä? Voiko juurakkopolkuja ajaa?

----------


## Teemu

Ennen oli kuitua joka paikassa, kauheasti vaihteita ja joustoakin nokalla.  Nyt ei enää ole mitään (no, okei, kammissa ja tangossa on kuitua) niistä ja jotenkin taas ajaminenkin maistuu uudella tavalla.

----------


## Anaxagore

Tämmöisellä perusmaasturilla hoituu poluilla könyäminen. On kyllä hupaisa peli ajella. Tuunattu uimarenkailla renkaiden sisässä, mulle parhaiten sopivalla jakkaralla, erinomaisilla gripeillä ja Mucky nutzeilla jousitusta suojaamassa. 3M 2228 hoitaa chainstay protectorin virkaa. Toim. huom.: Nyt kuvattu menopeli vetopuolelta.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qilty

> ^ No nyt on erotiikkaa!!  Mitenkäs toi haarukka toimii grävellyksessä? Voiko juurakkopolkuja ajaa?



Olenko mä ymmärtänyt jotain väärin kun olen ajanut juurakkoja ihan jäykkäkeula grävelillä?

----------


## Qilty

> 



Miksi pullonavaaja on poistettu? Vai onko se lisävaruste?

----------


## LJL

> Olenko mä ymmärtänyt jotain väärin kun olen ajanut juurakkoja ihan jäykkäkeula grävelillä?



Noh, ehkä en ihan tosissaan/kirjaimellisesti tarkoittanut  :Hymy:  Itsekin ajoin viime sunnuntaina reilut 60km lenkin Nuuksion kivikkojuurakkoja 3T Explorolla ja 32mm cyclorenkailla (vielä Tuboliton sisureilla!), ihan hauskaa oli.

----------


## Jatasaa

Tuommosella on nyt vuosi ajettu. Iskari tarrat vielä camona ja jarrut päivittää johonki jytympää. Pyörä siis Trek fuel Ex 8 29 -19

----------


## LJL

> en ihan tosissaan/kirjaimellisesti tarkoittanut



Kuitenkin sen verran tosissani, että jonkinlaisen luonnehdinnan kuuluisin mielelläni. Voe bergelettä saa huutaa mielessään, jos ei ole mitään sanottavaa

----------


## Sambolo

Nyt vasta näin sotanorsun kuvan, hieno cotic!

----------


## mkpaa

> Oikealla Van Nicholas Zephyr vm 2010 ja vasemmalla Sabbath Silk Route 2012.



Mitä mallia Sabbathin mini-v:t on?

----------


## Jekkujätkä

> Mitä mallia Sabbathin mini-v:t on?



TRP:n CX9:t. Olen ollut oikein tyytyväinen.

----------


## immuh

26" Seven Sola jostain 2000-luvun alusta

----------


## JohannesP

Tyylikäs toteutus retkipyöräksi/käyttöpyöräksi vaikka tankoteipin väriä en ymmärrä. Mutta mikä ihme toi stemmihirvitys on?!  :No huh!:  Jokin jatkopala ja satulatolpan klamppi lisänä?

----------


## JackOja

Persoonallisen näköinen vehje on kyllä, hieno!

Seven Sola oli omalla kuolauslistalla aikoinaan. Maastopyöränä.

----------


## Plus

^ Kuva ei näy


Vaihdoin vanhan XC-pyörän kaikki osat Stantonin tarjous-Sherpaan. Pyörästä piti tulla sinkula, mutta Stantonilla ei ollut sinkuladropoutteja hyllyssä joten vaihteilla mennään toistaiseksi. 

853-runko tuntuu sopivan joustavalta, mutta ei kuitenkaan yhtä löysältä kuin samasta putkesta tehty vanha Niner SIR 9. Putkien halkaisija on isompi ja 44mm emäputki taper-keulan kanssa tekee varmaan eron.

Rungon 67,5° keulakulma yhdistettynä 100mm joustoon on aika mielenkiintoinen yhdistelmä. Ei ehkä parhaimmillaan hitaassa kivenkierrossa, mutta vauhdikkaassa kurvailussa kyllä hauska. 700mm tanko pitäisi vaihtaa leveämpään, että sopisi pyörän luonteeseen paremmin.

----------


## immuh

> Tyylikäs toteutus retkipyöräksi/käyttöpyöräksi vaikka tankoteipin väriä en ymmärrä. Mutta mikä ihme toi stemmihirvitys on?!  Jokin jatkopala ja satulatolpan klamppi lisänä?



No sehän on ns. "limp dick" -mallinen stemmi. Inspiraation lähteenä mm. http://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/19...racer-22c.html

Sattui löytymään titaanisena kaiken lisäksi. Vähän korkea kyllä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kaikki osat Stantonin tarjous-Sherpaan.



Kappas, mulla mennyt tarjous ohi vaikka viikoittain vierailen sivuilla. Onko runko 21"? Näyttäisi olevan nyt out-of-stock. Boost vai 142?

Hieno on. Sitten kun taas päivität kalustoa niin kysy multa ensin  :Vink:

----------


## Plus

19" runko ja 142x12-dropouteilla. 21" olisi sopinut mittojen puolesta myös, mutta keula olisi mennyt vaihtoon koska kaulaputken pituus ei olisi 21":n emäputkelle riittänyt.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Vaihdoin vanhan XC-pyörän kaikki osat Stantonin tarjous-Sherpaan. Pyörästä piti tulla sinkula, mutta Stantonilla ei ollut sinkuladropoutteja hyllyssä joten vaihteilla mennään toistaiseksi.



On kyllä hieno peli! Joskus vielä ostan jäykkäperän.

----------


## terro



----------


## TurboKoo



----------


## frp

^^Nyt meni fiilistelyketjun kuvaksi eikä tänne  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Olenko mä ymmärtänyt jotain väärin kun olen ajanut juurakkoja ihan jäykkäkeula grävelillä?



Ymmärryksessä ei mtn vikaa. Väärinpyöräily on vaan niin hauskaa vaikka internjet mitä väittäisi. Mää umpijäykkällä fiksillä + 32mm renkailla riemukkaasti menen paikkoihin, jonne ei ole moisella laittella ollenkaan viisaåsta mennä. Silti suosittelen vähintäinkin kokeilemista kaikille. Sellaisen session jälkeen arvostaa aivan eri tavalla vaihteita, leveitä renkaita ja muita nykyajan humputuksia. 

Mun silmään Lauf-keula on pauttia ruminta mitä pyöräilyyn on keksitty viime vuosina.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pääosin jouto-osista, rospuutto/nakkikoppipyöräksi, kasattu Kona Lana'i. Lähtötilanne oli aika toivoton mutta ihan näppärä pyörä siitä syntyi "pikku" hieromisella...

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

> Stantonin tarjous-Sherpaan



Onko toi väri shadow grey?

----------


## Plus

^ kyllä on shadow grey

----------


## stenu

> 26" Seven Sola jostain 2000-luvun alusta



Pyörästä ja vanhan hienon mtb-rungon kierrättämisestä ropisee repullinen pisteitä tältä suunnalta.





> Mutta mikä ihme toi stemmihirvitys on?!  Jokin jatkopala ja satulatolpan klamppi lisänä?



Ei se mikään hirvitys ole. Näyttäisi titaaniselta (ja olisko peräti custom?). Tommosia vastaavia käytetään joissain randonneur- ja touring pyörissä sekä monstercrossareissa, jotta tarvitse käyttää jumalatonta spacer stackia silloin, kun tanko pitää saada reilusti ylemmäs. Esim. tuossa Monkin yläkuvan pyörässä on vastaava teräksinen. "Klamppi" taitaa olla Gnogin kilikello?

Ps. Plussan Stantonistakin tykkään.

----------


## stenu

> Ennen oli kuitua joka paikassa, kauheasti vaihteita ja joustoakin nokalla.  Nyt ei enää ole mitään (no, okei, kammissa ja tangossa on kuitua) niistä ja jotenkin taas ajaminenkin maistuu uudella tavalla.



Tuo on sellainen tie, joka helposti koukuttaa. Paluu siltä ei yleensä ole kovin helppoa ja joiltain se ei enää onnistu koskaan. Nimimerkillä "Kokemusta on"  :Hymy:

----------


## immuh

> Ei se mikään hirvitys ole. Näyttäisi titaaniselta (ja olisko peräti custom?). Tommosia vastaavia käytetään joissain randonneur- ja touring pyörissä sekä monstercrossareissa, jotta tarvitse käyttää jumalatonta spacer stackia silloin, kun tanko pitää saada reilusti ylemmäs. Esim. tuossa Monkin yläkuvan pyörässä on vastaava teräksinen. "Klamppi" taitaa olla Gnogin kilikello?



Ei sentään custom. Hieman yllättäen crustilta löytyi titaaninen ld, ja pitihän se järkyttävästä hinnasta huolimatta tähän saada. Sjs:n alelaarista neljällä kympillä löytynyt haarukka isolla 60mm rakella kompensoi (mutta on kyllä painava). Kulmat on noin 73/73 ja kiva on ajaa :Hymy: 

Joo klämppi on Gnogin kilikello, ehkä rumentaa kokonaisuutta :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

> ^ kyllä on shadow grey



Ok, kiitti. Osaatko arvioida kunka hyvin vastaa tietokoneen ruudulla (vaikuttaa tietty näyttökin mutta noin yleensä) näkyvää väriä

https://www.stantonbikes.com/colours-gallery/

----------


## stenu

> Hieman yllättäen crustilta löytyi titaaninen ld, ja pitihän se järkyttävästä hinnasta huolimatta tähän saada.



No niinpä tietenkin ja tuossa sun pyörässä on vahvaa crust-henkeä, mutta jalostuneemmassa muodossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Osaatko arvioida kunka hyvin vastaa tietokoneen ruudulla (vaikuttaa tietty näyttökin mutta noin yleensä) näkyvää väriä



Aika hyvin, runkoa laatikosta otettaessa ei tullut yllätystä. Aika iso osa netissä olevista Sherpoista on Shadow Gray värillä, ja eri kuvia katselemalla saa kyllä aika hyvän käsityksen.

----------


## Pexxi

Ok, en tosin tota harmaata ole katsellut vaan yhtä toista ja siitä ei juuri kuvia ole. Siksi tämä suuri uteliaisuus. Kaikkihan noi värit todennäköisesti ovat hienoja luonnossa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Kanjoni kotiutui eilen. Tubeless-renkaat alla ja satula vaihdettu. Täytyy harkita vielä haarukan kaulaputken trimmaamista.

----------


## PeeHoo

Onko liian räikeää? Punaiset takajarrupalat mustassa arki-maantiepyörässä?

----------


## crcm

> ^ Kuva ei näy
> 
> 
> Vaihdoin vanhan XC-pyörän kaikki osat Stantonin tarjous-Sherpaan. Pyörästä piti tulla sinkula, mutta Stantonilla ei ollut sinkuladropoutteja hyllyssä joten vaihteilla mennään toistaiseksi. 
> 
> 853-runko tuntuu sopivan joustavalta, mutta ei kuitenkaan yhtä löysältä kuin samasta putkesta tehty vanha Niner SIR 9. Putkien halkaisija on isompi ja 44mm emäputki taper-keulan kanssa tekee varmaan eron.
> 
> Rungon 67,5° keulakulma yhdistettynä 100mm joustoon on aika mielenkiintoinen yhdistelmä. Ei ehkä parhaimmillaan hitaassa kivenkierrossa, mutta vauhdikkaassa kurvailussa kyllä hauska. 700mm tanko pitäisi vaihtaa leveämpään, että sopisi pyörän luonteeseen paremmin.



Plussa tehny saman moovin kuin minäkin. Sir9:tä Sherpaan. Itsellä värinä vähän hätäsesti valittu pure green valkoisilla decaaleilla koska aikoinaan ostin valkoiset Stan Crestin kiekot (prkl). Noh ihan mainio peli on. Nykyään on 120mm SID keulana. Pitää koittaa kaivaa Sherpa paremman kameran eteen.

----------


## mehukatti



----------


## harald

Ihan kuin olisin nähnyt tuollaisen tänään silvolan lähellä.

----------


## Sambolo

Älkää välittäkö heräteostos chainstay suojista  :Leveä hymy:  Tanko vaihtuu ehkä vielä renthalin kullitetun väriseen, tai sit ei, en oikee osaa päättää, semmonen kuitenkin olis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ottomaani

> Älkää välittäkö heräteostos chainstay suojista



Sehän on ainoa asia mitä tässä pyörässä kuolataan...  :Vink:

----------


## hro

> Älkää välittäkö heräteostos chainstay suojista  Tanko vaihtuu ehkä vielä renthalin kullitetun väriseen, tai sit ei, en oikee osaa päättää, semmonen kuitenkin olis



Kyllähän kullitetetusta on kivempi pitää kiinni.

Ps. hieno pyörä!

----------


## Sambolo

> Sehän on ainoa asia mitä tässä pyörässä kuolataan...



Hi5bikestä 2e kpl  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan ne rumia kuin mitkä, mutta tuo väri kyllä sopii Poleen.

----------


## Sambolo

Edelleen ajattoman kaunis  :Cool:  Aluks katoin että vähän turhan harmaa, mut sopivassa valossa melkee hopean värinen. Liikkeellä oli myös punanen, mikä pirun hieno väri ja ehkä ohuesti harmitti etten ottanutkaan sitä, tosin se vaatis tarkempaa värikoodailua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Honzoa haaveillut, mutta euroopasta sattu löytymään Taron -14 NOS runko sopivasti. Osat varastosta kaiveltuja XTR / XT hiluja, orkkiksesta poiketen 27.5+ renkailla.

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Welly

Mehukatin hienon Bronsonin innoittamana on pakko julkaista kuva Mehukatin vanhasta Nomadista joka elää ja voi hyvin. Alkuperäisestä kokoonpanosta tosin taitaa olla jäljellä vain runko, iskari ja ketjuohjuri  :Hymy: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Pahoittelut väärältä puolelta otetusta kuvasta ei ollu ny muuta.

----------


## kauris

Strutsit on aina hienoja! Ja Sambololle onnea uudesta pyörästä! Laita jonnekin sopivaan rengaskeskusteluun kokemuksia tuosta Aggressor DD:stä. Miettinyt juurikin sitä kokeilevani joskus kuivemman kesäkauden takarenkaana 2.5 wt levyisenä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tylsän musta. Kapeat kuitukiekot jotka ei ole edes tubeless. Vannejarrut ja pikalinkut. Silti maistuu edelleen hyvältä aina talven jälkeen.

----------


## slow

Eläköön Taro! Honzon turhaan hyljeksitty veli.

----------


## Tepsu

Bombtrack Hook EXT 2018. Työmatkalle ja lenkille aivan mahtava.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaikella ystävällisyydellä: kuvassa on pyörä joka olisi ansainnut paremmankin "Pyöräsi kuvan" :Vihainen: 


PS Mutta saihan se hakemaan pari esittelyä:

https://singletrackworld.com/gritcx/...xt-is-a-blast/
https://advntr.cc/bike-review-bombtrack-hook-ext/

----------


## Teemu H

Kyllä, vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta. Harmi, kun kumpikaan ylemmistä linkkeistäkään ei aukea minulla. Ehkä firman IT-osasto on blokannut pyöräilyasiheiset sivustot.

----------


## Dr.J

Cervélo R5 & S5 & P5

----------


## Sambolo

Nopean näköisiä juomapulloja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## crcm



----------


## kauris

Hieno Sherpa ja kuva!

Cervelot toki myös vimpan päälle hienoja. Ja kalliita...
Samanlainen 3 setti vielä maastopyöriä (marathon, traili, enduro/dh) ja 50 tuhatta euroa ylittyy helposti.

----------


## frp

Cervelot on hienoja pyöriä.
Cervelon levykiekko ihmetyttää. Luulisi että olisi aerompi jos se olisi levy tasainen levy eikä nuo tukirakenteet pullottaisi ulos.
Mitä nuo satulat ovat?

----------


## maapaa

> Cervelot on hienoja pyöriä.
> Cervelon levykiekko ihmetyttää. Luulisi että olisi aerompi jos se olisi levy tasainen levy eikä nuo tukirakenteet pullottaisi ulos.
> Mitä nuo satulat ovat?



Hienoja on.
Parin ensimmäisen satulat näyttäisi Tune Komm Vor Plussilta.

----------


## LJL

> Parin ensimmäisen satulat näyttäisi Tune Komm Vor Plussilta.



Kyllä, KommunistiVormula+ kahdessa ensimmäisessä. Erottaa tavallisesta KommunistiVormulasta että keinonahka ei peitä 1/3 penkin taaimmaisesta osasta

----------


## Teemu H

Cervelot ovat suoraan kuin Batmanin tallista :thumbs up:

Sherpan putket taas näyttävät pyöreiltä batmanin jälkeen, erittäin hieno!  :Cool:

----------


## Nickname

Kalliitten sekaan toinen ääripää joka tarvitsee pienemmän eturattaan, isot mäet aika tuskaisia  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## jusutus-



----------


## Farina

^No nyt on räväkkä fillari. "Rujolla" tavalla kaunis?

----------


## Suvanto

Yeti SB45:n hengittelyä kaudelle 2020. Uusina DT:n 30 mm:n XMC 1200:t ja SRAM XX1 AXS.

----------


## kauris

Kaunis on. Täytyy ihailla ja samalla myös hieman ihmetellä sitä, kun joku raaskii ostaa tuollaisia 700 euron axs päivityspaketteja tai siis axs sarjaa tai vastaavia ylipäätään (hinnan takia). Varmasti hienosti toimivat toki niin kuin kuvan pyörä ja siinä olevat muutkin osat. Itsellä kun hajosi GX tason vaihtaja (90 €) niin en raaskinut ostaa X01 vaihtajaa (190 euroa) vaikka se olis korjannut GX vaihtajassa olevaa klappi-ongelmaa vaan ostin vaan uuden samanmoisen. Seuraavaksi vaihdan slx:ään (55 €)  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Sähkäreitä kun pyysitte

----------


## kauris

No jopas. Toihan näyttää ihan polkupyörältä. Hyvässä mielessä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Yt oli remontissa vaparin rikkoutumisen johdosta mutta nyt taas polulla. Mieli halajaa nyky geometrian omaavaa pyörää. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nickname

> Sähkäreitä kun pyysitte



Jaa tämä on sähköpyörä :Sekaisin:  Mihinkäs tuossa on akku piilotettu?

----------


## Sambolo

> Kaunis on. Täytyy ihailla ja samalla myös hieman ihmetellä sitä, kun joku raaskii ostaa tuollaisia 700 euron axs päivityspaketteja tai siis axs sarjaa tai vastaavia ylipäätään (hinnan takia). Varmasti hienosti toimivat toki niin kuin kuvan pyörä ja siinä olevat muutkin osat. Itsellä kun hajosi GX tason vaihtaja (90 €) niin en raaskinut ostaa X01 vaihtajaa (190 euroa) vaikka se olis korjannut GX vaihtajassa olevaa klappi-ongelmaa vaan ostin vaan uuden samanmoisen. Seuraavaksi vaihdan slx:ään (55 €)



Sopivasti tuli tää tubee

----------


## Polun tukko

> Jaa tämä on sähköpyörä Mihinkäs tuossa on akku piilotettu?



Siellä se on alavaakaputkessa integroituna.

----------


## Sambolo

Spessun sähköpyörät on kyl ainoita jotka ulkonäöllisesti siedettäviä, muita ei pystyis harkitakkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ...joku raaskii ostaa tuollaisia 700 euron axs päivityspaketteja tai siis axs sarjaa tai vastaavia ylipäätään (hinnan takia).



Kyllähän ne on makeet ja oli itselläkin pitkään ostoskorissa, mutta sitten jotenkin iski sisäinen konservatiivi eikä uskaltanut luottaa sähköön. Siispä tilasin megaaniset XX1 Eaglet ja Quarqin wattikammet ja jäi vielä rahaakin... Menee kategoriaan en tiedä, mikä nyt olisi ollut parasta/hauskinta tuleviksi kesiksi. Ainahan ne sähkövaihteet saa päivitettyä jos kuume iskee (vaimolta salaa tietenkin  :Hymy: )

----------


## Ottomaani

> Sähkäreitä kun pyysitte



En oo yhtä nättiä Ebikeä nähny. Johtunee myös osittain omista väri perversioista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

> En oo yhtä nättiä Ebikeä nähny. Johtunee myös osittain omista väri perversioista





Kiitos. Hieman omaan silmään tuo punainen lyrikki hyppää mutta tällä mennään nyt toistaiseksi.

----------


## hasu

Cervelo Aspero

----------


## pätkä

hasun Asperosta olisi mukava kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## Teemu H

^sama

Ilman laukkua voisi näyttääkin joltain, mutta tuollaisessa pyörässä saa olla kuljetustilaa. Mikä pussukka on kyseessä?  :Hymy: 

edit: tarkoitin tietysti, että hieno pyörä!

----------


## hasu

^Aspero on toistaiseksi vaikuttanut oikein hyvältä. Ajotuntuma asfaltilla maantiepyörämäisen kevyt. Soralla 650b tuo mukavuutta ja ei tunnu muutenkaan raskaalta. Omaan gravel-ajamiseen sopiva yhdistelmä.

Pyörä olisi varmasti nopea, jos kuskikin olisi.

Top tube bagi on mukana tullut Cervelon versio aiheesta. Pitihän se laittaa kiinni, kun se on vähän hassu. Kiinnitys pulteilla runkoon.

Osasarjana GRX 800-sarjan di2. Ei pahaa sanottavaa siitäkään.

----------


## H.Brooks

Tämmösen kasasivat Foxcompilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

Kaikki fillarit melkein puhtaana niin otin kuvat:

----------


## LJL

^ Kuukerin nelli!! Erotiikkaa! Elastonen on ehkäpä fillarifoorumin vannoutuneimpia Canyon-kuskeja - todistettavasti yl kymmenen vuoden ajan!  :Cool:  Muistaakseni sun kyydeillä oltiin Tahkolla 2012 (?) kun molemmilla oli 26" Canyonit ja perjantaina illalla rasvattiin jarrulevyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tuli mielestäni ihan kiva kuva pyörästä tänään tuolla ilta-auringossa. Opettelen vasta järjestelmäkameran kanssa kuvaamista, joka on kyllä ihan hauskaa puuhaa.

----------


## kauris

No valokuvasta (kuvauksesta) ei kannata tässä otsikossa sen tarkemmin alkaa varmaan keskustelemaan mutta kamerasta se ei varmaan ainakaan ole kiinni, että kuva on aika karkea. Eli paikka johon sen olet tallentanut ja tähän liittänyt on valitettavasti huonontanut kuvanlaatua aika paljon. Ihan pädinkään ruudulla ei ole ”tarkka”.

----------


## ikispessu

Stoater vihdoin saapui. Pakko varmaan päivittää tuo brooksin satula vielä ruskea/beige väriseen.

----------


## JackOja

^Shand on hieno! Niitä tulee kuolattua aina välillä.

Satula voisi tosiaan olla tankonauhan värinen. Tai päinvastoin.

----------


## 0802905

Canyon endurace cf sl 9.0. Kohta tulee 3 vuotta täyteen. Ympärivuoden ajettu työmatkaa ja lenkkiä. Alkuperäisen kuitutolpan vaihdoin ensi kilometrien jälkeen kiinankuituun. Kesällä takana dura ässän 11-25 pakka. "Ei täällä mitään mäkiä ole." Light bicyclen kiekot. Kauheesti tuota puhtaampana ei kerkeä pitämään. Jotenkin tuo matta pinta imee kaiken lian itseensä, siten että se ei lähde helposti pois.  

Edit: ainiin nuo jarrulevyt ovat XT:t :No huh!:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Nopean näköinen Canyon ja varsin kevyenkin näköinen. Taitaa Suomen teillä riittää hyvinkin tuollainen...onkos tuo nyt sitten 1x11?. Itselläni on kuntotaso sellainen että fillarissa pitää olla pari eturatasta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Eilen liikkeellä tällaisella. Kulkisi ehkä lujaa, jos vaihtaisi 40 vuotta uudemman moottorin. Kivaa silti.

----------


## harald

> Tuli mielestäni ihan kiva kuva pyörästä tänään tuolla ilta-auringossa. Opettelen vasta järjestelmäkameran kanssa kuvaamista, joka on kyllä ihan hauskaa puuhaa.



Minä näen potentiaalisen voi-bergele-tilanteen tuossa. Kuvassa olisi viimeinen neljännes takarenkaasta.

----------


## slow

Olen taas liikuttavan paljon samaa mieltä Mr Ojan kanssa. Nautinnollisia kilometrejä Shandin kanssa!

----------


## 0802905

> Nopean näköinen Canyon ja varsin kevyenkin näköinen. Taitaa Suomen teillä riittää hyvinkin tuollainen...onkos tuo nyt sitten 1x11?. Itselläni on kuntotaso sellainen että fillarissa pitää olla pari eturatasta.



1X11, edessä 48t ovaali. Jos ei yhtään saa kerättyä vauhtia ennen mäkeä, niin raskaaksi menee. Alamäissä meinaa loppua välillä välitys, mutta kompromissihän tämä on.

----------


## jone1

[QUOTE=0802905;2976734]Canyon endurace cf sl 9.0. Kohta tulee 3 vuotta täyteen. Ympärivuoden ajettu työmatkaa ja lenkkiä. Alkuperäisen kuitutolpan vaihdoin ensi kilometrien jälkeen kiinankuituun. Kesällä takana dura ässän 11-25 pakka. "Ei täällä mitään mäkiä ole." Light bicyclen kiekot. Kauheesti tuota puhtaampana ei kerkeä pitämään. Jotenkin tuo matta pinta imee kaiken lian itseensä, siten että se ei lähde helposti pois.  

Edit: ainiin nuo jarrulevyt ovat XT:t :No huh!: 

Oisko linkkiä kuvan fillarin eturieskaan. Sopii hyvin noihin ultegran kampiin. Monta piikkiä?

----------


## 0802905

[QUOTE=jone1;2976751]



> Oisko linkkiä kuvan fillarin eturieskaan. Sopii hyvin noihin ultegran kampiin. Monta piikkiä?





GARBARUK ETURIESKA 48T

Oli aika työn alla löytää kohtuu hintaista ovaalia ultegran 6800 kampiin. Jopa aliexpress ei montaa vaihtoehtoa antanut.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Tuli mielestäni ihan kiva kuva pyörästä tänään tuolla ilta-auringossa. Opettelen vasta järjestelmäkameran kanssa kuvaamista, joka on kyllä ihan hauskaa puuhaa.



Komea pyörä, mutta olen aina ihmetellyt tuota Bianchin tarvetta mahduttaa runkoon mahdollisimman monta Bianchi-tekstiä. Tuossakin rungossa ilmeisesti lukee Bianchi kymmenessä paikassa ja haarukassa vielä pari lisää. Kummallista, varsinkin kun valtaosa harrastajista varmaan tunnistaisi merkin pelkän värin perusteella vaikkei siinä lukisi Bianchi ollenkaan.

----------


## 0802905

^ Ralliautot ja muut teipatut autot ovat hienoja, niin 5-vuotiaiden kuin teinien ja jopa eläkeläisten mielestä. Tämä estetiikka toimii myös pyörissä. 

Mitä uniikimpi merkki sitä vähemmän siinä yleensä on logoja.

----------


## elasto

> ^ Kuukerin nelli!! Erotiikkaa! Elastonen on ehkäpä fillarifoorumin vannoutuneimpia Canyon-kuskeja - todistettavasti yl kymmenen vuoden ajan!  Muistaakseni sun kyydeillä oltiin Tahkolla 2012 (?) kun molemmilla oli 26" Canyonit ja perjantaina illalla rasvattiin jarrulevyt



Näin on! Rasvatuilla jarrulevyillä pääsee kovempaa.

Silloisen 26" Luxin takalinkusta kuului ärsyttävää nitinää pesun jälkeen ja ajattelin etten sellaista jaksa kuutta tuntia kuunnella, joten korjasin sen sprayrasvalla. Kitinä katosi, mutta niin myös takajarrukin. Illalla syötiin paistettua jarrupalaa punaviinikastikkeessa.

----------


## Sisu

Tämmösen askartelin:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Komia Orbea.

----------


## Firlefanz

Harmaa? Matta vai kiiltävä? Hopeanvärinen? Helmiäinen? Luulen, uskon ja toivon että rungon väri näyttää luonnossa (tai paremmassa valossa otetussa kuvassa) aivan toisenlaiselta. Nythän yhdistelmä on kauniisti sanottuna hieman töksähtävä mutta erikoinen.

Eipä silti, ei minun tuota pyörää tarvitse kauan katsella jos sen joskus tien päällä satun näkemään :Vink:  Ja olen aivan varma siitäkin että sen muotokieli puhuttelisi minuakin jos jaloistani löytyisi tarpeeksi watteja tai jos edes pystyisin kuvittelemaan ajavani neljänkympin keskarilla...

----------


## LJL

Teippasin taannoin yhdet Mavicin maastokiekot punaiseksi, lopputulos oli aika samanlainen, eli saadun palautteen perusteella ns. bögen överraskar röven (mistä olen itse samaa mieltä)  :Hymy:  Muuten kyllä hieno pyörä.

----------


## Teve

Pyörällä olisi kovastikin menohaluja, mutta jalat ja taidot ovat hyvin rajalliset  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänään ensihuollettu, satakunta kilsaa takana ja Espoon Keskuspuiston polkujen kartoitus käynnissä.

----------


## Jami2003

> Tämmösen askartelin:



No nyt on kyllä hieno

----------


## Firlefanz

> Pyörällä olisi kovastikin menohaluja, mutta jalat ja taidot ovat hyvin rajalliset 
> 
> Tänään ensihuollettu, satakunta kilsaa takana ja Espoon Keskuspuiston polkujen kartoitus käynnissä.




Maastopyöristä - semmoisesta lienee kyse? - mulla ei yleensä ole minkäänlaista mielipidettä, mutta pelkään pahoin etteivät nekään jotka jotain niistä ymmärtävät ole päässeet kehumaan eivätkä haukkumaan koska kuva ei näy. Ja se ei näy siksi että kuvatiedosto on ja pysyy koneellasi.

Lataa se ensin vaikka pic.useful.fi -kuvapalveluun, kopio sieltä saamasi .jpg -loppuinen osoite ja laita se sinne minne "Lisää kuva" käskee tai niiden "[img]" ja "[/img]" väliin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Stoater vihdoin saapui. Pakko varmaan päivittää tuo brooksin satula vielä ruskea/beige väriseen.



Olipa hieno, minulle ihan uusi merkki. Vieläpä Skotlannista, siitä tulee aina pisteet. Ja löytyi myös MTB runkoja, mikä on harvinaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teve

> Maastopyöristä - semmoisesta lienee kyse? - mulla ei yleensä ole minkäänlaista mielipidettä, mutta pelkään pahoin etteivät nekään jotka jotain niistä ymmärtävät ole päässeet kehumaan eivätkä haukkumaan koska kuva ei näy. Ja se ei näy siksi että kuvatiedosto on ja pysyy koneellasi.
> 
> Lataa se ensin vaikka pic.useful.fi -kuvapalveluun, kopio sieltä saamasi .jpg -loppuinen osoite ja laita se sinne minne "Lisää kuva" käskee tai niiden "[img]" ja "[/img]" väliin.



Thanks!
Nyt korjattu - toivottavasti näkyy nyt? En tosiaan tätä huomannut itse, sillä kuva näkyi sekä ketjussa, että esikatselussa minun suuntaan ihan normaalisti.

Oppia ikä kaikki.

----------


## palikka

> Pyörällä olisi kovastikin menohaluja, mutta jalat ja taidot ovat hyvin rajalliset 
> 
> Tänään ensihuollettu, satakunta kilsaa takana ja Espoon Keskuspuiston polkujen kartoitus käynnissä.



Aika jännän ja kivan näkönen kyllä! Tosin ruskeakylkiset renkaat ei kyllä tuohon sovi vaikka vakiokokoonpanosta lienee kyse. Täysmustana menisi Batmanin pyörästä  :Hymy:  Ohut on satulaputki hissitolppaa ajatellen.., josko sitä niin äksee pyörään tartte.

----------


## Sambolo

Tanwallit sopii aina!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Aika jännän ja kivan näkönen kyllä! Tosin ruskeakylkiset renkaat ei kyllä tuohon sovi vaikka vakiokokoonpanosta lienee kyse. Täysmustana menisi Batmanin pyörästä  Ohut on satulaputki hissitolppaa ajatellen.., josko sitä niin äksee pyörään tartte.



Jyrkästi eri mieltä renkaista! Mun XC-pyörässä on 27,2 mm satulaputki ja siihen en yli 120 mm hissitolppaa löytänyt. 80-120 mm vaihtoehtoja on jonkin verran. Laitoin itse satamillisen ja se kyllä riittää pyörän käyttötarkoituksessa erittäin hyvin.

Todella hieno Focus.

----------


## Terotalo

Pesupäivä! Vain äitin Kona puuttuu!

----------


## Shamus

Rupeaa olemaan valmis... kammet ja kullitettuja pultteja sekä polkusimetkin...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ei auta mikään, aina pitää katsoa mitä Shamus on hankkinut kun tietää että pyöräpornoa on tiedossa.

----------


## Visqu

> Rupeaa olemaan valmis... kammet ja kullitettuja pultteja sekä polkusimetkin...



Just hyvä! Mut aina mahtuu lisää kullitettuja pultteja  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^ Cervelot on nättejä noinkin läheltä.

----------


## LJL

> Just hyvä! Mut aina mahtuu lisää kullitettuja pultteja



Ja teemaan liittyen kokonaisuuden kruunaa kullitettu Q  :Vink:  Kullitus on kevään muotiväri.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itsellänikin on Quarq fillarissa, mutta kun siinä ei ole yhtään blink blinkiä niin katsellaan sitten vaan näitä kuvia täällä.

----------


## LJL

> Itsellänikin on Quarq fillarissa, mutta kun siinä ei ole yhtään blink blinkiä niin katsellaan sitten vaan näitä kuvia täällä.



Mulla olisi kullitusta vajaa täysi setti kaikkia muita värejä, tästä helposti blinginsyrjään  :Vink:  (patterin korkissa siis tarra jonka voi vaihtaa)

----------


## plr

> Rupeaa olemaan valmis... kammet ja kullitettuja pultteja sekä polkusimetkin...



Joudun ehkä muuttamaan mielipidettäni tanwall-renkaista. Myönnän, että ne sopivat tässä tapauksessa pyörään erittäin hyvin, luultavasti paremmin kuin täysmustat. Hieno!

----------


## Kuminauha

Ekat ajot uudella pyörällä. Vähä oppimista nyt täpärin kanssa.

EDIT: noniin, nyt kai näkyy muillakin kun mulla.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Kuva ei näy.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Rove AL tutussa ja turvallisessa 650b moodissa.



Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## kaakku

[IMG]P:\ascomm\porno\marja-liisa-kirvesniemi_nude.jpg[/IMG]
ascommin koneelta löytyy jänniä  :No huh!: 

hassuttelut sikseen, lataa se (pyörän!) kuva nettiin vaikka osoitteessa imgur.com/upload ja postaa linkki kuvaan noiden tagien väliin.

----------


## ascomm

Tuollainen polkupyörä:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mulla olisi kullitusta vajaa täysi setti kaikkia muita värejä, tästä helposti blinginsyrjään  (patterin korkissa siis tarra jonka voi vaihtaa)



Omaan punaiseen Cerveloon sopisi kyllä hyvin punaiset pultit eturattaisiin ja punainen Quarqin tarra. Takavaihtajassa on jo Ceramicspeedin punaiset standardirissat.

----------


## Teve

> Jyrkästi eri mieltä renkaista! Mun XC-pyörässä on 27,2 mm satulaputki ja siihen en yli 120 mm hissitolppaa löytänyt. 80-120 mm vaihtoehtoja on jonkin verran. Laitoin itse satamillisen ja se kyllä riittää pyörän käyttötarkoituksessa erittäin hyvin.
> 
> Todella hieno Focus.



Kyllä itsellekin tuo kokonaisuus näytti hyvältä ostopäätöstä tehdessä...

Hissitolppaa olen miettinyt - toistaiseksi vielä pärjännyt ilman, etenkin kun näiltä omien kulmien poluilta ei löydy huimia korkeuseroja. 

Mitäs olette mieltä, tuoko tuo hissitolppa paljon lisää perus polkuajeluun? Siihen saa ilmeisen helposti upottaa 200-400€, riippuen tietty omista asennuskyvyistä.

----------


## harald

Brand ascend maksaa vähän päälle satasen. On ok tolppa.

Pärjää kyllä ilmankin, jos maaston jyrkkyydet on sellaiset että menee satulassa istuen.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mitäs olette mieltä, tuoko tuo hissitolppa paljon lisää perus polkuajeluun? Siihen saa ilmeisen helposti upottaa 200-400€, riippuen tietty omista asennuskyvyistä.



En ajaisi ilman. Varsinkin alamäessä aivan ehdoton varuste, tuo ajamiseen varmuutta ja helpottaa tosi paljon pyörän käsittelyä. Eikä tarvi olla mikään iso tai jyrkkä mäki että tuosta on hyötyä.

Budjetin voi puolittaa, 100-200 € saa ihan käypäisen tolpan. Itse ostin KS E-tenin joka maksoi vähän yli satasen.

----------


## fob

> Tanwallit sopii aina!



Taisi olla 90-luvulla vielä nimellä skinwall...

----------


## korroosio

Joku menetti Espoossa 1998 maastopyöräilyinnon kovin nopeasti. Nyt tämä muutama sata kilsaa ajettu hyvin varastoitu Cinder Cone siirtyi minulle yhden mutkan kautta. Gripit oli hapertuneet, joten tilasin Ebaysta samanlaiset tilalle, mutta kaiken muun pitäisi olla alkuperäistä.

Heijastimia en ole vielä ehtinyt poistamaan.

----------


## Sambolo

> Taisi olla 90-luvulla vielä nimellä skinwall...



Taitaa eri valmistajilla olla eri nimityksiä..

----------


## LJL

> Omaan punaiseen Cerveloon sopisi kyllä hyvin punaiset pultit eturattaisiin ja punainen Quarqin tarra. Takavaihtajassa on jo Ceramicspeedin punaiset standardirissat.



Jos punainen tarra kiinnostaa niin laita yyveetä!

----------


## ktsol

> Rove AL tutussa ja turvallisessa 650b moodissa. 
> 
> Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla



Hieno peli. Samanlainen löytyy itseltänikin. Saako kysyä, mikä on alla olevien renkaiden koko?

----------


## janik

> näin tänään enduro compin jossa letku on hinkannu jo reiän putkeen. Hienosti huollettu kun pyörä on kuitenki käynny usein maahantuojan huollossa eikä ole osattu katella tällaista tyyppivikaa.



Noin se taitaa olla mun 2013 stumpissakin. Kiinnike rikkoutu juurikin noin. Mutta mä pyöräytin muutaman kiekan sähköteippiä tuohon samaan kohtaan kuin kuvassa, mutta teippasin samalla letkunkin kiinni. Siinä se on istunu siitä lähtien, tuskin on hiertänyt mitään

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Hieno peli. Samanlainen löytyy itseltänikin. Saako kysyä, mikä on alla olevien renkaiden koko?



Conti RaceKing 2.2 x 27.5. Keula ei oo orkkis, jos oikeen muistan niin saman levyinen suunnilleen.

----------


## ktsol

> Conti RaceKing 2.2 x 27.5. Keula ei oo orkkis, jos oikeen muistan niin saman levyinen suunnilleen.



Kiitos. Turvallisia ajoja!

----------


## Polun tukko

Viikko taas taputeltu

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä kuva eiliseltä WTB renkaiden testilenkiltä. Jotenkin on sellainen tunne, että olen löytänyt itselleni parhaiten sopivan pyörätyypin. Eli 29" kiekoilla oleva jäykkis.  Jos ei olisi tarvetta ajella talvella lumisia polkuja, niin tällä yhdellä pyörällä tekisi kaikki meikeläisen ajelut.  :Hymy: 

Näin yksinkertaiselle miehelle, yksinkertaiset pyörät sopii parhaiten. Langattomat sähkövaihteet tai sähköiset jousitukset olisi minulle kauhistus.   :Hymy:

----------


## harald

Jos tuo olisi läskipyörä, voisit käyttää sekä 29" että läskirenkaita samassa pyörässä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Juu. Varastosta löytyy vuoden vaihteessa ostettu Dude. Pohdiskelin siihen 29" kiekkojen hankintaa, mutta hiukan närästää se läski-komponenttien kapea tarjonta. Tykkään kun tavan 29:iin saa osia joka paikasta ja edullisesti.

Eli en siis halua luopua tuosta Kinesiksestä.    :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^eikä normaalia kaksysäriä tarvii ajaa cowboy-tyyliin.

Sitä tuossa hämmästelin, että perinteiden vaalijana kuitenkin 1x.

----------


## fob

Taitaa taas lähteä yksi kesä liikkeelle luottopyörällä. Renkaina Maxxis Ardent 2.4 toimivat hyvin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sitä tuossa hämmästelin, että perinteiden vaalijana kuitenkin 1x.



Kuitenkin yksinkertaisuus on aika tärkeä ominaisuus. Mutta polvet ei kestä sinkulointia...  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Muovikiekot ja xc kumit, - 900g

----------


## elasto

Hieno mopo.

----------


## Sambolo

^^Oliko rullaavuudessa parannettavaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Eikös siinä aina ole?
Tuo nyt on tuommoinen perus lenkki setuppi, höntsä enskaan toiset kiekot ja kumekset +900g.

----------


## kmruuska

Pyörä saapui eilen ja eka lenkki heti kasauksen jälkeen. Tänään ensimmäinen korjaus ja toinen lenkki. Hienosti kulkee ja erityisesti kiipeää iskari auki kuin jäykkäperä mutta pompottamatta.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Hyvätasoinen teräspyörä on puuttunu kalustosta tovin, ei puutu enää, Niner Sir 9 853 Reiskan putkesta. Vierastan tosi pahasti 29 kumia, niinpä alle lipsahti 27.5 setti. Paiskaan kokeeksi alle 2.8" G-Onet jahka ne saksasta saapuu, nyt alla olevilla Burteilla mankeli liikkuu aikas ripeästi.

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## d33b0

Hieman meinasi pyöräkuumetta pukata päälle mutta asiaa tarkemmin harkittuani päädyin ostamaan uudet kiekot nykyiseen maantiefillariini. Halusin enimmäkseen mahdollisuuden käyttää 28mm leveitä tubeless-renkaita ja nämä uudet kiekot toimivat oikein hyvin siihen tarkoitukseen. Levyjarrut tästä uupuvat mutta Suomessa en niitä tarvitse kun maantielenkit ajan kuivilla keleillä.

Kyllähän tuosta tuli ihan kuin uusi pyörä (ainakin omaan silmään)  :Hymy:

----------


## jarkempp

Laitetaas pari omaa laitetta tähän ketjuun. 

Ensimmäisenä viime talvena rakentelemani Specialized S-Works Shiv Tri. Runko löytyi ebay:n kautta Lontoosta. Aito McLaren S-works se ei ole, sillä Shiv:stä ei tehty koskaan McLaren versiota. Tuohon teemaan rungon on maalannut briteissä Argos Racing Cycles. Ohjaamo ja jarrut Tririg:ltä. Tällä oli tarkoitus mennä tälle kesää kovaa esim Tahkolla. Edit: ja nyt kun kuvaa katselen, taitaa olla etukiekon pyörimissuunta väärinpäin. Metriäkään sillä ei vielä ole ajettu niin eipä isoa vahinkoa ole aeromenetyksistä päässyt syntymään  :Hymy: 



Toisena Focus Izalco. Hankin pyörän graigslististä kun 2015 muutin Kaliforniaan vuodeksi. Pyörä on Team Jelly Bellyn kisakampe kaudelta 2012, jolloin Bernard Van Ulden ajoi sillä ainakin Tour of Californian. Ostin pyörän tiimin mekaanikolta, joka kertoi esimerkiksi että Red etuvaihtajan sijaan prot valitsivat usein Forcen joka oli varmatoimisempi, niin tässäkin pyörässä. Ilmeisesti Sramin uusi yaw teknologia ei vielä ollut ihan vimosen päälle valmis.  Ajelin fillarilla kymmeniä kertoja Mt Hamiltonille ja Mt Diablolle, sittemmin Suomeen palattuani pyörä on palvellut lenkkipyöränä selkeästi pienemmissä nousuissa Oulun seudulla. Kuva on viime kesältä kun parantelin vielä välilevynpullahdusta. Stemmi on tästä syystä vaihdettu lyhyempään ja sojottamaan ylöspäin. Alkuperäinen toki on tallessa. Alkuperäinen Jelly Belly juomapullokin löytyi viime talvena autotallia siivotessa.

----------


## brilleaux

Aina on ollu maastopyörä alla. Eli elämän ensimmäinen lenkki cyclolla takana, on se nopee! Ja helkkarin hauska ajettava. Kyllä tolla työmatkat suhauttaa!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

^kippurasarvi Brilleauxilla? Nähdäänkö jalassa vielä succicsetkin joskus?

----------


## brilleaux

> ^kippurasarvi Brilleauxilla? Nähdäänkö jalassa vielä succicsetkin joskus?



Vannomatta paras. 
Vahva epäilys kuitenkin on että ei tule tapahtumaan! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## 0802905

> Kyllähän tuosta tuli ihan kuin uusi pyörä 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]



Mahtava asettelu; silmä lepää.

----------


## Teemu H

Sama kuin autokuumeessa, hanki uudet vanteet tai virityslastu  :Hymy: 

^^Cinelli on aina taidetta.

----------


## Teve

Pitäähän se vanha luottopelikin tänne tuupata. Ihan vakio Cressu, vähän kaposemmilla renkailla. Palvellut jo 16 vuotta työmatka-, hyöty- ja kuntoilulaitteena.

----------


## Macce83

Oma Kona Mahuna Lappeenrannan rannalla.

----------


## Juoppis

Eipä ole ihan hetkeen tullut tännekään kirjoiteltua mutta keväthuollosta innostuneena ajattelinpa tulla pilaamaan nättien pyörien kuvavirran. 

Tallin ainoa konkeli, meikäläisen all arounder, Bar hopper, kauppakassi, työmatkakulkine, familywagon, kuntoväline ja retkikulkine sai uudet kumit, satulan ja tupit. Hyvin on kyllä mattapulveriin paska jymähtänyt kiinni.

----------


## Hirta

Sunnuntai aamulenkillä tuli napattua pari kuvaa Konasta  :Hymy: 

Levyt vaihtuu kohta shimanon omiin ja pulloteline lähtee veks :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rocksted

> Levyt vaihtuu kohta shimanon omiin ja pulloteline lähtee veks



Lopetitko juomisen vai miks?

----------


## Hirta

> Lopetitko juomisen vai miks?



Juomareppu nykyään aina mukana

----------


## Hemppo87

Säädöt tehty ja eiku ajamaan  :Hymy: 




Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

^ õüjëëž, sanoi turkmenistanilainen! Tilasin itsekin BMC-projektiin ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta Mezcal/Barzo-tanwall-kombon kohtuulliseen hintaan. Värimaailmakin tulee olemaan aika samanlainen kuin Canyonissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ostin fillaritorilta uudet renkaat vanhaan sotaratsuun, kun olivat niin saatanan ruman väriset ja sai varmaan sen takia aika sopivalla hinnalla(uutta vastaavat 40€/pari), että pakko nuo oli ostaa pois kuleksimasta. Tuo Panaracerin Gravelking SK on kuitenkin ihan hyvä ja mukava rengas ajella. Enkä nyt tiedä onko ne edes niin hirveän näköiset tuossa pyörän alla  :Leveä hymy:  No on ne kyllä...

----------


## Qilty

Hyvältä ne ainakin tossa pyörässä näyttää

----------


## petewow

^samixet

Noita saa mustakylkisinäkin, niin olis pitäny ostaa semmoset. Tosin kuvan pyörä (ja renkaat) on jo myyty, niin ei sillä sen väliä  :No huh!:

----------


## FreeZ

Maantiepyörä alkaa olemaan jo kesäkunnossa! Vielä pientä säätöä tankoteippien ja voimansiirron kanssa 2x11 -> 1x11.

----------


## Ufomammut

Tällaisella pyörällä aloitin harrastuksen kolmisen kuukautta sitten. Kyllä on mukavaa hommaa!

----------


## thomic

Eteen tulee vielä Spessun Pizzalaatikko ja taakse hopea tarakka. Taakse tulee isommat harmaat tarakkalaukut ja eteen pienemmät mustat.

----------


## Lammy

> Maantiepyörä alkaa olemaan jo kesäkunnossa! Vielä pientä säätöä tankoteippien ja voimansiirron kanssa 2x11 -> 1x11.



Hieno pyörä! Mikä se on? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

kesärengastettu Pickenflick (50mm G-one speed)

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Miten paljon kilsoja takana noilla kiekoilla ja mitä fiiliksiä ? Osto kummittelee takaraivossa, kun ei tuohon rahaan oikein muitakaan kuitukiekkoja ole tarjolla.

----------


## v7lle

Aloittelijan tuore hankinta:

Haibike xDuro Allmtn 3.0

----------


## Teve

> Jyrkästi eri mieltä renkaista! Mun XC-pyörässä on 27,2 mm satulaputki ja siihen en yli 120 mm hissitolppaa löytänyt. 80-120 mm vaihtoehtoja on jonkin verran. Laitoin itse satamillisen ja se kyllä riittää pyörän käyttötarkoituksessa erittäin hyvin.
> 
> Todella hieno Focus.



Tuli nyt hankittua hissitolppa ja allekirjoitan kyllä hyödyt - kummasti löytyy ohjaamossa tilaa ihan vaan 10cm satulan pudotuksesta. Valinta oli  Ascend II 100mm dropilla ja ulkoisella vaijerilla. Jäi maksamaan 137€ postikuluineen, Wigglestä.
Joku fillariasentaja tiesi varoittaa Ravenin putkimutkat liian ahtaiksi hissitolpan sisäiseen vaijerointiin. Tiedä sitten... Otin varman päälle.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kiekko-ja rengaspäivitystä apustus-Neuroniin. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> ^kippurasarvi Brilleauxilla? Nähdäänkö jalassa vielä succicsetkin joskus?



Ei siihen kauaa menny. Kävin myös maantiellä. Big mistake. Mun pitää kai saada maantiepyörä.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qilty

> ^samixet
> 
> Noita saa mustakylkisinäkin, niin olis pitäny ostaa semmoset. Tosin kuvan pyörä (ja renkaat) on jo myyty, niin ei sillä sen väliä



Näistä innostuneena mä tilasin ne mustakylkiset versiot odottamaan resoluten puhkeamista

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Katotaan jos tämä pysyisi yli vuoden taloudessa. OPEN UP Sram Force AXS 2*12 ja 3T:n kuituiset putkiosat. Kuitukiekot sitten joskus kun on rahaa taas. Nyt nuollaan nämä haavat ensin lompakosta  :Hymy:

----------


## Adrift

> Katotaan jos tämä pysyisi yli vuoden taloudessa.



Kyllä tuossa ainakin ainesta on pidempiaikaiseksi sijoitukseksi  :Leveä hymy:  Komea vehje!

----------


## penyeach

Isomahaisten setämiesten mukavuuspyörä, kaulaputkikin katkomatta.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shamus

Hieno Openi!

----------


## LJL

> Katotaan jos tämä pysyisi yli vuoden taloudessa. OPEN UP Sram Force AXS 2*12 ja 3T:n kuituiset putkiosat. Kuitukiekot sitten joskus kun on rahaa taas. Nyt nuollaan nämä haavat ensin lompakosta



Müllistavaa!! Onnea eroottisesta grävellysvihreästä ja nautinnollisia kilometrejä!

----------


## cigant

Tuotetaan vaihteeksi sisältöä foorumille.Ei missään mielessä performance,vaan enemmänkin mansikkatuutti.Kuva räpsy,eikä sekään kovin ortodoksinen,toivottavasti kelpaa foorumilaisille.

----------


## macci

> ^ Miten paljon kilsoja takana noilla kiekoilla ja mitä fiiliksiä ? Osto kummittelee takaraivossa, kun ei tuohon rahaan oikein muitakaan kuitukiekkoja ole tarjolla.



Näillä 650b kiekoilla ei vielä ole kuin ehkä reilu tonni ajeltu (loppuvuodesta 2019 hankittu) - ei ongelmia. Alkuperäiset tubeless teipit ja venttiilit käytössä ja parit renkaanvaihdot on tehty. Painot oli muistaakseni kymmenien grammojen tarkkuudella luvatut. Löytyy myös kolme muuta primen kiekkosettiä noilla samoilla navoilla (sekä yhdet "black edition" eli ilmeisesti vähän paremmat navat) eikä noissakaan yhdessäkään ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Varmaan reilu 10k yhteensä noilla tullut ajoa. Adaptereita löytyy hyvin eri akseleille ja XDR pakkakin käy 25€ vaparilla.

50mm G One speed puolestaan oikein mukavaa ja rullaavaa kyytiä.

----------


## ikispessu

Kyllä nyt kelpaa ku sai mätsäävän satulan gräveliin

----------


## fob



----------


## bici74

^jos mulle joskus tulee sininen fillari niin sen sävy tulee olemaan just toi 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kuitukiekot sitten joskus kun on rahaa taas. Nyt nuollaan nämä haavat ensin lompakosta



Prime Kanzat sai 650b kokoisena XDR-vaparilla vähän reilulla 600€urolla wigglestä, joten aloitetaan niillä nyt hiilikuitukiekkoilu OPENin kanssa ja päivitellään sitten parempiin, jos on tarvetta ja rahaa. Kauanhan siinä kesti  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Canyon sai kolmannelle ajokesälleen uusia osia. Sram gx-sarja vaihtui Shimanon xt-vipuun ja slx takavaihtajaan ja takapakkaan ja xtr-ketjuun. Takakiekko Dt swiss M1700 sarjalaiseen (alkup M1900) shimanon 12-microspline vaparilla. Gripit tuli myös uusittua. Niin ja renkaiksi 2.4 wt levyiset Maxxis DHRII exo+ ja DD mutta nyt väliaikaisesti takana Schwalben Hanssi.

----------


## Jasbutin

Uusi Occam

edit: nyt ainakin linkin kautta näkyy.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EAVtJC8CCdsmFYhQ6

----------


## kauris

Ei näy kuva vielä Jasbutin.

----------


## Dalmore

Enpä ole vähään aikaan nauttinut ”kippurasarvella” ajelusta kuin nyt tällä. BMC Urs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Farina

^Perhana sentään ku olen tuota miettinyt vanhana BMC-miehenä. On todella mielenkiintoinen. Tunteeko se elastomeerin vaikutuksen ajossa kuinka hyvin?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Enpä ole vähään aikaan nauttinut ”kippurasarvella” ajelusta kuin nyt tällä. BMC Urs.



BMC URS oli itselläni myös pitkään takaraivossa kummittelemassa, mutta ostin sitten tuon open upin, kun sattui sopivaa tavraa tarjolle sopivaan hintaan. Tuo on kuulopuheiden mukaan aika mukava runko ajella.

----------


## crcm

Kippurasarvet on niin 2010-lukua. 😊

----------


## Dalmore

> ^Perhana sentään ku olen tuota miettinyt vanhana BMC-miehenä. On todella mielenkiintoinen. Tunteeko se elastomeerin vaikutuksen ajossa kuinka hyvin?



Kyllä ainakin mun persikka tykkää. Nykyisellä peruskarhealla asfaltilla huomaa kovemmilla paineilla ajaessa. Hiekkatiellä matalammilla paineilla isompi rengaskin suodattaa, mutta sanoisin toimivaksi. Itse olen erittäin tyytyväinen hankintaan.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tykkää crcm:n Planet X:stä.

----------


## tinke77

> Enpä ole vähään aikaan nauttinut ”kippurasarvella” ajelusta kuin nyt tällä. BMC Urs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No oliko pakko tuo kuva laittaa . Hiton hieno! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Soranjauhin retkimoodissa parin päivän kivalla reissulla

----------


## LJL

^ Hienoa, oranssi pullokin on aitiopaikalla katsomassa maisemia. Pari kiperää kysymystä a) mitkäs nuo kiekot on ja b) miksi kheipraid-mustekala menee hanurin alta, eikö se haitanne tunnelmaa ja voisiko se matkustaa myös satulakiskon ylite

----------


## LJL

> Kippurasarvet on niin 2010-lukua. 



Tämä ol' sairaalla tavalla hieno.

----------


## JackOja

> ...a) mitkäs nuo kiekot on...



Kansangrainderin kiekot LB:lta. DT350 + WR35 + 28 Pillarin pinnaa per kiekko ja alunippelit. 25 mm sisäleveys ja painaa 1584 g. Vähemmän kuin lupasivat. 38-milliset Hutsun Overidet istuu nätisti ja aerosti.






> ...ja b) miksi kheipraid-mustekala menee hanurin alta, eikö se haitanne tunnelmaa ja voisiko se matkustaa myös satulakiskon ylite



Satulan päältä veto sandaalien sitomiseksi olikin hyvä juttu, tuli tukeva paketti. Ei haitannut persettä mitenkään.

Yksikin hihna riitti, tänään toiselle oli muuta käyttöä

----------


## LJL

^ Ookoo! Olisi luullut, että hanuri sanoo hanuri. Hienoa baikpäkkingiä kaiken kaikkiaan  :Cool:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kansangrainderin kiekot LB:lta. DT350 + WR35 + 28 Pillarin pinnaa per kiekko ja alunippelit. 25 mm sisäleveys ja painaa 1584 g. Vähemmän kuin lupasivat. 38-milliset Hutsun Overidet istuu nätisti ja aerosti.



Komiaa. Kiekot tais olla ihan priimaa ja toimituskin näemmä ihan vikkelä. Itte en sitten lopulta raskinut kuitua.

----------


## jaksu

> ^Perhana sentään ku olen tuota miettinyt vanhana BMC-miehenä. On todella mielenkiintoinen. Tunteeko se elastomeerin vaikutuksen ajossa kuinka hyvin?



TE01:n omistaneena voin todeta sen toimivan.

----------


## Slatan

[IMG][/IMG]

Orbea Occam

----------


## stenu

@jackoja: Harmaa Liskoteippi istuu nätisti. Muutenkin vaan paranee vanhetessaan.

Tää sopii värin puolesta tähän Orbean perään. Keeper.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilen wigglestä tuli nuo halpis kuitukiekot ja taakse laitettu thunder burtti väärin päin vähän paremman pidon toivossa. Ehkä vähän pitävämpi perstuntumalla ja ei ainakaan rullaavuuteen tuntunut vaikuttavan(keskari 50km soratestilenkillä 28.2km/h), joten näillä mennään nyt. Tai no renkaat vaihtuu kyllä jossain vaiheessa tanwalleihin, kun vain keksin mitkä laittais alle.. Sit jos joskus on rahaa taas ja näiden kiekkojen kanssa tulee jotain ongelmia, niin voi päivitellä vähän laadukkaampia kiekkoja alle.

----------


## LJL

^ Oujees. Mites on vaihteisto pelannut?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Oujees. Mites on vaihteisto pelannut?



Vaihteisto on pelannut hyvin. Vähän totuttelua vaatinut, kun vaihtaa vasemmsta kahvasta takaa kevyemmälle, oikealta raskaammalle ja yhtäaikainen nappien painaminen ohjaa etuvaihtajaa. Nyt vajaat 300km takana pyörällä ja alkaa jo tottumaan. Sitten käy välissä ajamassa maantiepyörällä missä on ultegran sähköt, niin on taas hetken pihalla näiden kanssa. No turha valittaa. Nää on näitä valkoisen heteromiehen taakkoja mitkä on vain kannettava.

----------


## Ottomaani

Mies meni metsään eikä tuu takasin.
Toissa päivänä saapui uusi postimyyntivaimo. Yhden kuvan maltoin ottaa ennen päälle nousemista ja armotonta jyystämistä.

----------


## LJL

> Vaihteisto on pelannut hyvin. Vähän totuttelua vaatinut, kun vaihtaa vasemmsta kahvasta takaa kevyemmälle, oikealta raskaammalle ja yhtäaikainen nappien painaminen ohjaa etuvaihtajaa. Nyt vajaat 300km takana pyörällä ja alkaa jo tottumaan. Sitten käy välissä ajamassa maantiepyörällä missä on ultegran sähköt, niin on taas hetken pihalla näiden kanssa. No turha valittaa. Nää on näitä valkoisen heteromiehen taakkoja mitkä on vain kannettava.



Loistavaa!  :Cool:  Ehkäpä yksi kaunis päivä täytyy kokeilla AXS:ää, maasturiin kyllä suunnittelin mutta osittain taloudellisista syistä ja osittain konservatiivisuuden takia (halusin gripparin) päädyin vielä mekaanisiin.

Mitä tulee taakkoihin, niin kyseessä on ns. "kuk privilege"

----------


## Adrift

> Eilen wigglestä tuli nuo halpis kuitukiekot ja taakse laitettu thunder burtti väärin päin vähän paremman pidon toivossa. Ehkä vähän pitävämpi perstuntumalla ja ei ainakaan rullaavuuteen tuntunut vaikuttavan(keskari 50km soratestilenkillä 28.2km/h), joten näillä mennään nyt. Tai no renkaat vaihtuu kyllä jossain vaiheessa tanwalleihin, kun vain keksin mitkä laittais alle.. Sit jos joskus on rahaa taas ja näiden kiekkojen kanssa tulee jotain ongelmia, niin voi päivitellä vähän laadukkaampia kiekkoja alle.



On tuo kyllä komea peli. Sullahan oli aiemmin se Orbean Terra? Miten tuo vertautuu siihen? Onko ajofiiliksessä isoa eroa, jos ei ota vaihteistoa huomioon?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> On tuo kyllä komea peli. Sullahan oli aiemmin se Orbean Terra? Miten tuo vertautuu siihen? Onko ajofiiliksessä isoa eroa, jos ei ota vaihteistoa huomioon?



Hyviä pyöriä molemmat. On tuo aika erilainen ajaa, mutta suurimmat erot tulee varmaan leveämmistä renkaista ja leveämmästä tangosta(ja tietenkin ne sähkövaihteet). Kyllä se hintaero ajossa tuntuu, mutta enemmän lompakossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

> Mies meni metsään eikä tuu takasin.
> Toissa päivänä saapui uusi postimyyntivaimo. Yhden kuvan maltoin ottaa ennen päälle nousemista ja armotonta jyystämistä.



Kivat värit  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Eilen wigglestä tuli nuo halpis kuitukiekot ja taakse laitettu thunder burtti väärin päin vähän paremman pidon toivossa. Ehkä vähän pitävämpi perstuntumalla ja ei ainakaan rullaavuuteen tuntunut vaikuttavan(keskari 50km soratestilenkillä 28.2km/h), joten näillä mennään nyt. Tai no renkaat vaihtuu kyllä jossain vaiheessa tanwalleihin, kun vain keksin mitkä laittais alle.. Sit jos joskus on rahaa taas ja näiden kiekkojen kanssa tulee jotain ongelmia, niin voi päivitellä vähän laadukkaampia kiekkoja alle.
> ...



Ei kyllä mielestäni kaipaa tanwalleja, on just sopivan härski näin. Ehkä kuitenkin eteen silmät Sinellistä (https://www.sinelli.fi/catalog/product/view/id/24015).

----------


## Jaakkobeo

Muutama kuukausi nyt takana Topstonen kanssa ja olen tykännyt niin paljon että myin vanhan maantiepyörän pois ja ostin kahdet kiekot. Vielä pitäisi hommata hieman maastoon soveltuvammat kengät ja polkimet.

----------


## Iglumies

Tää on jo vuoden vanha ja patarautaa, mutta kovin kiva ajella

----------


## anssi88

Moi,

Tuli ostettua huutokaupasta tuollainen Canyonin täysjousitettu polkupyörä. Alla nastarenkaat ja satulatolppakin kuulemma väärinpäin. Tosin kaikinpuolin oikein toimiva peli kyseessä, vaikka renkaat ei vuodenaikaan täsmääkkään. Osaisiko joku kertoa mikä malli tämä on? 

Ylipäänsä en tiedä tuosta pyörästä mitään esim. runkokokoa tai vuosimallia, mistähän ne voisi löytyä? Kiitos todella paljon jo etukäteen vastauksista.

----------


## xubu

Tuolta löytyy yli 50 Canyon mallia: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ll-suspension/

----------


## anssi88

Ei löydy Canyonin sivuilta tuota minun fillaria. Olen jo etsinyt.(tuskin siellä on vanhempia malleja.
Kiitos sinulle kuitenkin vastauksesta vaikkei se ongelmaa ratkaissut.

----------


## crcm

> Ei löydy Canyonin sivuilta tuota minun fillaria. Olen jo etsinyt.(tuskin siellä on vanhempia malleja.
> Kiitos sinulle kuitenkin vastauksesta vaikkei se ongelmaa ratkaissut.



Itse en ainakaan näe kuvaasi.

----------


## Ottomaani

Toisesta topicista poimittu tuo anssi88:n pyörän kuva https://www.dropbox.com/s/rtqfy7rns2...anyon.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Divi

Oisko joku ~2016 mallin Spectral AL 6.0? Tuon pikkukolmion koosta päätellen ehkä joku medium kokoinen, mittanauhan ja geo taulukon kanssa tuo varmaan helpoiten selviää kun näkyy olevan joku varastettu ja ylimaalattu. Dropperikin hävinnyt matkalla. Osat on kiinnittänyt joku nisti joka ei pyörän päälle ymmärrä pätkän vertaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Uusi endurance, vuori- ja matkapyörä Rose Reveal six disc saapui vihdoin tänään


https://www.instagram.com/p/CBvBEHcF..._web_copy_link

----------


## Divi

Retkeily / Työmatkahärveli

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tuli ihan hieno kuva eilen kun sain vangittua hienon auringonlaskun

----------


## brilleaux

Nyt on Roveen istutettu tarvittavat mukana kulkevat romut; pumppu, 76Projects Piggy+Zip case ja lukko. Toki lukko jää lenkkien ajaksi kotia.
Laitoin jopa lain vaatiman punaisen takaheijastimen. Eteen en valkoista ala setittämään.
Ja säädötkin alkaa 900km jälkeen olemaan siellä päin, ehkä spacereitä vielä stemmin alta päälle.
Jotain satulaa vois vielä Hengen korvaajaksi miettiä.







Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Jotain satulaa vois vielä Hengen korvaajaksi miettiä.



Niinkuin laulussakin sanotaan, Hengen veit ja minusta orjan teit. Hengetönnä persausta hivelee taivaallinen elikkä ns. maakuuntelujoukkojen mallia oleva satula.

----------


## misopa

Revolt urbaanissa ympäristössä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Liikaa tunne ja käyttöarvoa, joten on se vaan pidettävä itselläni tämä pyörä. Open upin oston jälkeen tarjolla oli vain hyvin marginaalisia hiekkatiekilometrejä kesäaikaan, joten päivitin vanhasta hiekkatieraketista uuden maantiepyörän. Sentin pidempi stemmi, stemmi alaviistoon ja alle tubelessina vittoria corsa controlit 30 millisinä. Harvoin saa näin halvalla uutta maantiepyörää. 40 piikkinen etuleipä ja takana 11-32 pakka. Vaihteissa vähän isot hypyt maantielle, mutta tämä pyörä on tarkoittettu ensitestejä lukuunottamatta vähän rauhallisempaan maantielenkkeilyyn. Talveksi alle löytyy toiset kiekot nastarenkailla.

----------


## Myrkky



----------


## Jillestrand

Myin pois pari jäykkäperää (xc ja trail) ja tilalle tuli tämmöinen, tarkoitus oli pärjätä yhdellä



Konasta pidän todella paljon, tehokkaasti lähtee, ei pelkää teknisempää ja varsinkin alaselkä kiittää.

Ei kuitenkaan mennyt monta viikkoa kunnes piti vielä jotain saada, ehkä motivoituisi taas ympärivuotiseen pyöräilyyn kun ollut viime talvet kokonaan off pyöräilyn suhteen



Ei löytynyt nyt puhelimesta kuvaa ilman kuljettajaa. Ensimmäinen läski mulle ja melko rentoa pyöräilyä jotenkin tulee semmoinen feelis että voi nauttia pyöräilystä eri tavalla (matalammalla sykkeellä) Saapi nähdä tuliko jäädäkseen.


Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

Uudet kiekot ja rengastus, kuvaspämmäystä siis! Niin ja takapakka vaihtui samalla 11-36.




Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## trash-base

Uudet kiekot. Vielä kun 105-sarjan jarrut ja kammet jossain vaiheessa niin minulle perfetto...

----------


## nakamura10

> Revolt urbaanissa ympäristössä.



Yksi hienoimmista mitä olen nähnyt. Lienee kalliskin...

----------


## fiber

> Revolt urbaanissa ympäristössä.



Hieno, ja kuva on aivan ässä! Saitko spraymaalipurkin kaupan päälle?

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Mikä tanko tuossa Giantissa?

----------


## misopa

> Yksi hienoimmista mitä olen nähnyt. Lienee kalliskin...



Kiitos. En ole ihan tarkkaa laskelmaa kustannuksista tehnyt. Itse aihion sain kuitenkin erittäin hyvällä diilillä viime kesänä, kun tuosta Revoltista esiteltiin 2020 mallit.





> Hieno, ja kuva on aivan ässä! Saitko spraymaalipurkin kaupan päälle?



Kiitos. Teos on tuntemattomaksi jääneen paikallisen(?) taitelijan luomus  :Hymy: 





> Mikä tanko tuossa Giantissa?



Tanko on Eastonin EC70 Aero, 40cm leveänä.

----------


## TERU

Olispa kaikki garffiitit noin tyylikkäitä - 
ja kaikki pyörät!

----------


## fiber

Uutta tässä on rungon paikkaus, polkimet ja Enven kiekot.

Ihan en ehtinyt-jaksanut hioa fotoa tyylisääntöjen mukaan, kun naapurin Maisa-labbis oli sitä mieltä että on tärkeämpää rapsuttaa koiraa kuin tuunata pyörän asentoa.

Jossain toisessa ketjussa oli Bianchi-runkojen kokosuosituksista tms. Tässä on 57-runko 187 cm kuskille. Pienehkö runko on ok, kun satulan saa ylös ja stemmillä etäisyyden.

----------


## TERU

Köröttelee tuolla Bianchilla muutkin kuin eläkeläiset.

Onhan se hienoa kun ei enää pyörän rungon tarvitse olla iso ollakseen riittävän jäykkä.

Kuva käy myös tiedä ja voita kuva-arvoitukseksi, mistä löydät paikan?

----------


## maalinni

Uusi maasturi pitkästä aikaa. Orkkis stemmi ja stonga oli suunniteltu ihme fakiirille, pakko oli tilata 40mm riser tanko

----------


## Jona

27.5" kiekkojen testausta

----------


## Divi

Tuommonen kuoriutui pahvilaatikosta, jakkara on läskipyörästä lainassa ja muutakin on säädettävä vielä mutta jospa pääsis testilenkille. Siitä se yhteinen taival alkaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Vanha xc-täpäri lähti uuteen kotiin ja Mondraker tuli tilalle. Pakko sanoa, että ovat nämä pyörät "hieman" kehittyneet kuudessa vuodessa.

----------


## kauris

Divi, eihän tuo ole taival  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

Mitkä noi härpäkkeet divin fillarin chainstayssa on?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mitkä noi härpäkkeet divin fillarin chainstayssa on?



https://stfubike.com/ tollaset ilmeisesti.

----------


## Divi

> Divi, eihän tuo ole taival



 Tirsk, mun edellinen runko oli...  :Kieli pitkällä: 




> https://stfubike.com/ tollaset ilmeisesti.



 Nämä juuri, Trail malli. Ei vielä kokemusta miten toimivat, on uusi hankinta.
Tuommoisin lisäpalikan ovat vielä suunnitelleet tuonne alle laitettavaksi, tosin pässilään ei taida tuota kaivata kun rungossa on tuo joku kumilätkä muutenkin..

----------


## xubu

Onko yleistä, että uudessa fillarissa on erimerkkiset renkaat edessä ja takana? Ainakin eturenkaassa on isolla Good Year ja takana ilmeisesti rengas on Vittoria.

----------


## kauris

Kaupan / valmistajan jäljiltä ei, itse kun vaihtaa heti mieleiset uuteen pyörään niin on tavallisempaa. Yleisempää toki silti se, että valmistaja on sama mutta malli vain eri.

----------


## xubu

Divin mukaan sellainen kuoriutui paketista, ainoastaan satula oli vaihdettu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan tuossa eripari kiekotkin.

----------


## Divi

> Divin mukaan sellainen kuoriutui paketista, ainoastaan satula oli vaihdettu.



Runko kuoriutui, loput löytyi nurkista

----------


## xubu

No nyt sitten sekin selvisi.

----------


## Plus

Tällaista tällä kertaa. C60 on ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan kyllä paras maantiepyörä jolla olen ajanut! Jämäkkä, tasapainoinen, täsmällinen. Tuntuu todella nautinnolliselta kallistella kurveihin koska menee kuin kiskoilla...

----------


## jovaa



----------


## Ansis



----------


## jakkok

j

----------


## zort

istuR oneih alleskisnA

(Alivaltiosihteerihengessä )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jusutus-

:Hymy:

----------


## Divi

^ On kyllä perwo vekotin  :No huh!:  Paljonko painoa kuvan setupissa?

Laitetaan vastapainoksi vanha pappa, tämä kasaamisessa on ehkä painotettu hieman eri asioita.  :Kieli pitkällä:  #htlyfe

----------


## overlow

Jatketaan titaani HT teemaa omalla vasta valmistuneella

----------


## sianluca



----------


## TheMiklu

Lahjoitus ja löytö ysäri Konat Fire Mountain ja Lava Dome mallia asiointi ja gravel.
Pyöräprojektiketjussa enemmän selostusta.

----------


## jusutus-

> ^ On kyllä perwo vekotin  Paljonko painoa kuvan setupissa?



11,7kg

----------


## rymy

> Tällaista tällä kertaa. C60 on ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan kyllä paras maantiepyörä jolla olen ajanut! Jämäkkä, tasapainoinen, täsmällinen. Tuntuu todella nautinnolliselta kallistella kurveihin koska menee kuin kiskoilla...



Kun tulee vuosia mittariin ja huomaa siirtyvänsä yhä enemmän konservatiivien leiriin. Jumakauta, kun tälläinen perinteisen tyylinen maantiepyörä tuo hyvät fiilikset. Vielä Colnago......

----------


## veke

> Kun tulee vuosia mittariin ja huomaa siirtyvänsä yhä enemmän konservatiivien leiriin. Jumakauta, kun tälläinen perinteisen tyylinen maantiepyörä tuo hyvät fiilikset. Vielä Colnago......



Totta. Vaan tuossa tuntuu kuin aloitteleva amiskundi olis saanu lateksipohjamaalivalkoisen maalipyssyynsä...

----------


## Plus

^ Minuutin kohdalta voi katsella että kyllä tuo valkoista pohjaväriä vetävä tyyppi taitaa olla jo keski-ikäinen:

https://youtu.be/XgpwDqRuru8

----------


## zander

Aijjai, tyylikäs Colnago! Valkoinen väri miellyttää maantiefillarissa.

----------


## Mi2

> Lahjoitus ja löytö ysäri Konat Fire Mountain ja Lava Dome mallia asiointi ja gravel.
> Pyöräprojektiketjussa enemmän selostusta.



Vanhat Konat (ja uudet) saa aina viisarin värähtämään. Peukku!

----------


## Shamus

Colnago... iso peukku!

----------


## Teemu H

Valkoisen Colnagon kuvassa joku tökki ensin, mutta sehän onkin vain tausta. Kun kuvittelin pyörän kiitämään maaseudulla hyväkuntoista asfalttitietä taustanaan heinäkuun lopun kultainen ohrapelto, ymmärsin kaiken. Aivan mahtava pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Josko huomenna pääsis jo vihdoin ajamaan ensimmäisen lenkin.







Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

^ On se hieno, nyt vaan kilsoja alle!

----------


## TERU

Hieno se on, aiemminkin jo tullut kehtuksi, mutta vielä kehun!

Jos kuvassa jo ajosäädöt lähellä sopivaa, niin ajokin on hienoa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Spessu.

----------


## MRe

Vanha pyörä, mutta uudet renkaat. Kyllä tan wall-renkaat vaan sopii graveliin.

----------


## anzafin

Tällainen sähköavusteinen tämän kesän hankinta.



- Antti -

----------


## kauris

Ihanan edullisen näköinen  :Vink: 
Viimesen päälle hipo osaakin kiinni ainakin jousituksen osalta.

----------


## anzafin

> Ihanan edullisen näköinen 
> Viimesen päälle hipo osaakin kiinni ainakin jousituksen osalta.



Nii, kaikki maksaa  :Hymy: .

Toisena, varsinaisena polkupyöränä sitten tämä Radon:



- Antti -

----------


## Aleksiron

Maasto hommista maantielle.. mukavaa vaihtelua!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Qilty

> Nii, kaikki maksaa .
> 
> Toisena, varsinaisena polkupyöränä sitten tämä Radon:
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -



Ei ole juuri yhtään "lainattu" muotoja mondrakerilta

----------


## TTL

Rotko kukkulan päällä



Ja matkamoodissa




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anzafin

> Ei ole juuri yhtään "lainattu" muotoja mondrakerilta



Niin en tiedä kuka on lainannut ja keneltä.

----------


## Ana75

Vanhan Tallboy 2 CC:n tilalle takuuna tullut Tallboy 3 CC runko Forest Green-värisenä. Luonnossa väri on aika makea eikä vastaavia tule joka nurkalla vastaan. Alkuun ajatus oli, että myyn heti rungon ja ostan Blurin, koska se vastaa liki Tallboy 2:sta. Ajattelin siis Tallboy 3 olevan liiän 'järeä' ja 'painava' omiin ajoihin. Heti ekalla testi- ja säätölenkillä nousi hymy kasvoille. Onhan tuolla ihan älyttömän makea tykittää polkuja ja alamäet muuttui entistä hauskemmiksi. Tosi vakaa ajettava ja silti leikkisä. Pyörä on mielestäni tosi hyvin balanssissa. Inan raskaammelle pyörä tuntuu kuin edeltäjänsä, mutta en tiedä onko oikeasti hitaampi. Vielä on jäykkä tolppa, mutta katsotaan tuleeko vielä hissitolppa niin tulisi lisää hauskuuskerrointa  :Hymy: 

Vanhasta pyörästä siirtyi osia ja voimansiirto edelleen vanhanaikainen 11 spd XX1 osasarjalla. Keulaan päivitin uuden Debonair Upgrade kitin ja keulasta tuli entistä parempi. Keulassa joustoa 120mm eli sama mitä oli vanhassakin pyörässä. Jarruina ekaa kertaa elämässä Shimanot, annoin mahdollisuuden XT-jarruille. Edessä 4-mäntäinen ja takana 2-mäntäinen. Takakiekko on väliaikainen ja sinne tulee myös kuitukehä DT 350-navalla.

PS. Emäputki on tässä matalampi ja siksi spacereita pino, kun tangon korkeus on vielä mietinnässä.

----------


## Divi

Gravel / Commuter / Bikepacker / Citybike / Muu polkupyörä

Foorumilta hommasin ja tulin vähän kusetetuksi. Piti olla hyvä mutta aika monelta suunnalta sai korjailla tunarin aikaansaannoksia. Kaljatölkkishimmejä, runko murrettu vääränlaisella pultilla kun osat ei sopineet toisiinsa jne jne jne.. Mulkku mikä mulkku. Rahaa meni vähän enemmän kun piti, mutta nyt se on kunnossa.

todo:
- Jarruiksi tulossa Magura HS33 hydrauliset vannejarrut (punaset, vissiin kai John Tomac special edition)
- Kiekot vielä rihdattava paremmaksi
- Kumit ois kiva vaihtaa johonkin uusiin, Nokialaiset alkaa olla aika rapeat.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Vanhan Tallboy 2 CC:n tilalle takuuna tullut Tallboy 3 CC runko Forest Green-värisenä. Luonnossa väri on aika makea eikä vastaavia tule joka nurkalla vastaan. Alkuun ajatus oli, että myyn heti rungon ja ostan Blurin, koska se vastaa liki Tallboy 2:sta. Ajattelin siis Tallboy 3 olevan liiän 'järeä' ja 'painava' omiin ajoihin. Heti ekalla testi- ja säätölenkillä nousi hymy kasvoille. Onhan tuolla ihan älyttömän makea tykittää polkuja ja alamäet muuttui entistä hauskemmiksi. Tosi vakaa ajettava ja silti leikkisä. Pyörä on mielestäni tosi hyvin balanssissa. Inan raskaammelle pyörä tuntuu kuin edeltäjänsä, mutta en tiedä onko oikeasti hitaampi. Vielä on jäykkä tolppa, mutta katsotaan tuleeko vielä hissitolppa niin tulisi lisää hauskuuskerrointa 
> 
> Vanhasta pyörästä siirtyi osia ja voimansiirto edelleen vanhanaikainen 11 spd XX1 osasarjalla. Keulaan päivitin uuden Debonair Upgrade kitin ja keulasta tuli entistä parempi. Keulassa joustoa 120mm eli sama mitä oli vanhassakin pyörässä. Jarruina ekaa kertaa elämässä Shimanot, annoin mahdollisuuden XT-jarruille. Edessä 4-mäntäinen ja takana 2-mäntäinen. Takakiekko on väliaikainen ja sinne tulee myös kuitukehä DT 350-navalla.
> 
> PS. Emäputki on tässä matalampi ja siksi spacereita pino, kun tangon korkeus on vielä mietinnässä.



Täytyy sanoa että on ilo silmälle.

----------


## HarMi

Banshee Rune V3.

----------


## hemppa

> Tällaista tällä kertaa. C60 on ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan kyllä paras maantiepyörä jolla olen ajanut! Jämäkkä, tasapainoinen, täsmällinen. Tuntuu todella nautinnolliselta kallistella kurveihin koska menee kuin kiskoilla...



Hieno kolnaakkeli ansaitsee kuvan tällekin sivulle. Valkotasapainon (pun intended) optimoimiseksi vaihtaisin ehkä mustan tolpan

----------


## hitlike

> Hieno kolnaakkeli ansaitsee kuvan tällekin sivulle. Valkotasapainon (pun intended) optimoimiseksi vaihtaisin ehkä mustan tolpan



Sama, stemmi-tolppa-navat värikoodaus toimii aina.

----------


## Plus

^ Olen kyllä miettinyt tuohon mustaa tolppaa, mutta ei raaski orkkistolppaa vaihtaa johonkin muuhun pelkän värin takia. Onhan se kyllä niin, että valkoiseksi värikoodatut pyörät meni muodista jo ajat sitten... Onneksi on myös musta Colnago jolla voi ajella jos valkoinen häiritsee.

----------


## TuplaO

En ole colnagomiehiä, mutta Plussan tekeleet on aina hienoja. Tämäkin on niin pitkällä hienon puolella, että tolpan väri on  ennemmin ominaisuus kuin vika.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Evolink 158 XL
DB Coil
Zeb Ultimate 180
GX Eagle
Hope 4 Pro + EX471
Saint M820 + 203/203
Fox Transfer 
Magic Mary 2.6

----------


## Sambolo

Rouhee evolinkki. Himottais itteäki vähä zebbi  :Kieli pitkällä:  Rune näyttää myös hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## yksinteoin

Ai että toi Harmin Rune on nätti. Todella asiallinen ja persoonallinen speksaus myös, pyörä näyttää ihan joltain sellaiselta mikä olis voinut olla jossain vanhassa freeride-leffassa.

----------


## aland

Epic Evo

----------


## Menni Merkkari

Tällä on tullut kesä ajeltua ja reilun 2000km jälkeen vaikuttaa edelleen ihan käyttökelpoiselta.

----------


## LJL

^ Erittäin mahtavata.

----------


## MRa

^^Hieno Cruz. Yhden omistaneena tarve uuden omistamiseen lisääntyy aina kun tälläisiä näkee...  Hyvällä maulla varusteltu IMO

----------


## Divi

Minkähänlainen tästä kasvaa sitten isona..  :Sekaisin: 
PS: Jos jollain lojuu hyllyssä maguran hydrauliset käppyrätangon jarrukahvat niin ostan pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lammy

Kiitos jäsen kukavaa, jonka hienot kuvat aiheuttivat kamalan tarpeen. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

Olisi kärsinyt katsella isompaakin kuvaa. Ja pyörä olisi ehkä ansainnut useammankin kuvan.

Cinelli on yksi niistä pyörävalmistajista joilta en muista ainuttakaan designmielessä tai ulkonäöllisesti epäonnistunutta mallia nähneeni - ja luulisin kyllä muistavani jos olisin nähnyt.


PS Kukavaan Cinelli oli tämän ja tämän näköinen.

----------


## kukavaa

Hah, ollos hyvä vaan. Ihana pyörä! Tämän hetkinen tila:
_20200722_222219 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## Polun tukko

Iski luomun kaipuu

----------


## Lammy

> Hah, ollos hyvä vaan. Ihana pyörä! Tämän hetkinen tila:
> _20200722_222219 by richard räystäs, on Flickr



Ensi metrit fiksillä hämmensivät - ahaa elämys!
Mikä on stemmin kulma? Kauniisti linjassa... 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kukavaa

> Ensi metrit fiksillä hämmensivät - ahaa elämys!
> Mikä on stemmin kulma? Kauniisti linjassa... 
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



15°. 74,5° kulmalla  menee suoraan.

----------


## Lammy

> 15°. 74,5° kulmalla  menee suoraan.



Kiitos! 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

[IMG]IMG_0026.jpg[/IMG].kuva jos onnistui.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

ei onnistu no ei oikein ole alaani.

----------


## Sambolo

Tarvis olla kuvan linkki noiden tägien välissä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> ei onnistu no ei oikein ole alaani.



Suoraan omalta koneelta et voi kuvaa linkittää tänne mutta esim. linkpicture.com on hyvä sivu tuohon. Linkität kuvan koneeltasi tuonne ja sieltä sitten tänne.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

pitäs olla suomenkielinen.

----------


## xubu

^Tuonne voi ladata kuvia ja linkittää sieltä vaikka tänne. Löytyy siis myös suomen kieli.

https://postimages.org/

----------


## zort

> Tällä on tullut kesä ajeltua ja reilun 2000km jälkeen vaikuttaa edelleen ihan käyttökelpoiselta.



Peukku!
Mitkä kiekot, jos saa kysyä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viimeinenlenkki



----------


## viimeinenlenkki

no nyt onnistu mutta kylläpä kesti.kiitoksia neuvoista.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Apustuspyörä vaihtui Neuron :Nolous: nista Devinci AC:hen. Makean tuntonen, ensi pyrähdyksen perusteella. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Uudet renkaat alla, kun 2.6" rekon hankas takana vähän haarukkaan, joten ardentit 2.4" kokoisena ja skinwall kyljillä alle. Pitkästä aikaa kerkesi myös ajamaan tällä pyörällä tänään ja olihan se ihan mukavaa hommaa.

----------


## Sambolo

Raw väritys on kyllä aina hieno.

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Peukku!
> Mitkä kiekot, jos saa kysyä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kehät ovat MCarbonilta (taisi olla jokin 32mm leveä malli), takanapa Chris King, etunapa Carbon-TI, pinnat Sapim CX-Ray.

-
Menni

----------


## zort

> Kehät ovat MCarbonilta (taisi olla jokin 32mm leveä malli), takanapa Chris King, etunapa Carbon-TI, pinnat Sapim CX-Ray.
> 
> -
> Menni



Aika bling bling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

Kiekot vaihtui uudempiin DT:n tubeless-kiekkoihin, osasarja taas vanhempaan koska uudempi meni C60:een. Pullotelineetkin nyt titaania...

----------


## Leewi

En ole festkamiehiä  :Hymy:   mutta Plussan tekeleet on aina hienoja. Tämäkin on niin pitkällä hienon puolella, että kammen asento on ennemmin ominaisuus kuin vika.

----------


## Plus

^ Tuohan on ainut oikea kammen asento kuvissa!

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka



----------


## hemppa

Vau. En oo ns. nojapyöräihmisiä, mutta onpahan hieno laite  Ankalla

E. Paino kiinnostaa kun näyttäisi olevan hiilikuitua

----------


## rocksted

Mietin vain, mitä elämässä pitää tapahtua, että ajautuu noiden pariin.

----------


## frp

Minä ainakin unelmoin, että joskus hommaisin nojapyörän tai tarkemmin sanottuna velomobiilin. Upeita ja nopeita vehkeitä matka-ajoon. Ainoa epäilyttävä asia noissa on turvallisuus, kun aika paljon huonommin liikenteessä näkyvät mataluuden vuoksi. Eikä siinä mikään pikku viiri paljoa auta.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Vau. En oo ns. nojapyöräihmisiä, mutta onpahan hieno laite  Ankalla
> 
> E. Paino kiinnostaa kun näyttäisi olevan hiilikuitua



10,2 kg ilman polkimia, niskatukea ja pullotelinettä - tällä hetkellä varmaan 10,5 kg paikkeilla.





> Mietin vain, mitä elämässä pitää tapahtua, että ajautuu noiden pariin.



 :Leveä hymy:  Varmaan päässä jotain vikaa... Itse innostuin näistä kymmenen vuotta sitten kun näin jossain matalan nojapyörän ja oli pakko rakentaa oma että pääsee kokeilemaan, tämä uusi pyörä on parannelty kakkosversio. Hyvällä maantiellä kulkee ihan eri tavalla kuin maantiepyörä. Nojapyörät on jotenkin itserakentajalle mielenkiintoisempia suunnitella ja rakentaa kuin pystärit, joissa melkein kaikki mahdolliset variaatiot on jo kokeiltu ja kaupasta ostettavissa.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

maantielle että hiekkatie ja maastoon.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

ajoasentoa joutunut nostamaan jonkin verran kun ei tuo ranne kestä liian kovaa etunojaa.

----------


## xubu

Ainakin tästä kulmasta Cuben kulmikkuus näyttää siistiltä.

----------


## Sambolo

Harmaantuvan miehen harmaat lelut. Kona shonky ja Pole evolink. Pahoittelut että pyörät kuvattu väärinpäin ja muutenkin väärin.

----------


## JKO17

​Hieman jännitti pysyykö pyörä paikallansa.

----------


## fiber

Komea Orbea, yhtenäinen estetiikka. Satulatolpan kaulus voisi olla samaa punaista.

----------


## JKO17

Kiitos. Onko odotettavissa xr4:n kuvaa ? Jatkan saman pyörän kuvalla normaalimmassa ympäristössä. Eilinen lenkki, uusi asfaltti, +20 tyyni, aurikoinen ja pilvipouta, mieli ja jalat virkeänä. Montako tällaista päivaa jäljellä 2020.  Pyörä vastikään ostettu Orbea Orca aero, vakio väritykseltään ja muuten, paitsi vanteet fulcrumin ja renkaat gp5000 tubeleksina.

----------


## Firlefanz

Voisin lainata fiberin kommenttia sanasta sanaan. Jollain lailla pakottamattoman näköinen (toisin kuin jotkut aeropyörät). Levollisenkin siksi ettei "ORBEA" hypi silmille joka ainoan putken kyljestä (toisin kuin esimerkiksi "CANYON" vanhassa Aeroadissani). Mutta jotain punaista tarvittaisiin balanssin vuoksi ja kokonaisuuden täydellistämiseksi - sadekelillä punainen Ass Saver voisi toimia esteettisenä elementtinä :Cool: 

55-milliset kiekot näyttävät juuri sopivilta, kuin pyörää varten tehdyiltä. Stemmi on tottumattomille silmille ehkä pikkaisen tai jopa hieman häiritsevän paksu mötikkä, mutta minkäs teet kun aero pitää olla ja sisäiset viennit...

----------


## brilleaux

^^On kyllä komia kokonaisuus!





> sadekelillä punainen Ass Saver voisi toimia esteettisenä elementtinä






Itse ainakaan näin mamilina en aja laisin sateella! 
Kiekoissahan on punaista, samoin juomapullossa. Ja oletan että ajoasussa myös?  :Sarkastinen: 
Minusta just hyvä noin. Iso peukimo.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Itse ainakaan näin mamilina en aja laisin sateella!





Se on asenne jota on kunnioitettava, mutta josta ehdottomasti kiinnipitäminen saattaa vähentää radikaalisti ajopäivien ja sitä myötä pyörän tuottaman ilon määrää. Jos aina jää odottamaan että tiet ovat sateen jäljiltä kuivuneet ja varoo lähtemästä lenkille silloin kun on olemassa sadekuurojen uhka, on ainakin paras saman tien investoida laadukkaaseen harjoitusvastukseen ja muihin sisäpyöräilyssä tarvittaviin laitteisiin.





> Kiekoissahan on punaista, samoin juomapullossa. Ja oletan että ajoasussa myös?





Miksi ihmeessä luulet fiberin ja minun sitä punaista satulatolpan pantaa(?) kaivanneen :Sekaisin:  :Sarkastinen: ??!!!

Se että jokin on "hyvä noin" tai jopa "just hyvä noin" ei tarkoita etteikö se voisi olla vielä paremmin eli lähestyä yhä lähemmäksi kohti täydellisyyttä.

On sitten enemmänkin makuasia mikä määrä punaista tarvitaan. Olen tismalleen samaa mieltä fiberin kanssa että tässä tapauksessa less is more, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä miten punainen satula toimisi. Luulen että se vaatisi jo lisää punaista eteen: punaiset tankonauhat tai ehkä sittenkin punaiset kahvamuovit(?) ja saattaisi silloin olla jo vähän liikaa...


Olet aivan oikeassa siinä että pyörä ja ajaja ovat viime kädessä kokonaisuus, jonka tyylitön tai fillarin tyyliin sopimattomasti pukeutunut kuski (jollaisesta itse olen aivan liian usein oikea kouluesimerkki) voi pilata. Mutta (a) se ei tässä ketjussa ole arviointimme kohteena ja (b) emme voi tehdä oletuksia ajoasusta kuin korkeintaan siinä tapauksessa että pyörän omistajan tiedetään olevan tiimikuski (joka tietenkin ajaa treenilenkkinsä poikkeuksetta seura-asussaan).

----------


## brilleaux

> Se on asenne jota on kunnioitettava, mutta josta ehdottomasti kiinnipitäminen saattaa vähentää radikaalisti ajopäivien ja sitä myötä pyörän tuottaman ilon määrää. Jos aina jää odottamaan että tiet ovat sateen jäljiltä kuivuneet ja varoo lähtemästä lenkille silloin kun on olemassa sadekuurojen uhka, on ainakin paras saman tien investoida laadukkaiseen harjoitusvastukseen ja muihin sisäpyöräilyssä tarvittaviin laitteisiin.



Heittoni oli lähinnä sarkastista liioittelua. 
Entisenä mtb-harrastajana en pelkää vettä. Oli aika jolloin nautin mudastakin!   :Leveä hymy: 
Kaatosateella en aja, tai jos on luvattu hyvin todennäköisesti sadetta. 
Märkä tie ei ole ajon este. Eikä pieni tihkusade.

Toki harjoitusvastuskin on hankittu, tarvittavine laitteineen.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PTS

Taas ei niin upea kuva, mutta illalla kesken lenkin kun tulee kuvaaminen mieleen, niin ei nyt parempaankaan pystynyt.

Uusien kisakiekkojen ja renkaiden sisäänajoa. Eikös krossissa aero ollut kaikki kaikessa?

----------


## kukavaa

_20200913_193147 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## sianluca

Etelänpyöräni sille ominaisessa maisemassa...

----------


## kauris

Pelaamassa pyöräjalkapalloa möykkyisellä niityllä?  :Vink:

----------


## fiber

^samaa ihmettelin  :Hymy: 

Tässä on oma etelänpyöräni sille ominaisessa maisemassa. Projekti on siirtynyt etähommiksi, ja tämä Pantzerwagen on nyt jäänyt vaille ajoa.

----------


## brilleaux

Työmatkakulkineessa  toiminnallisuus menee kauneuden edelle.
Myös kesäisin saa eväät ja muksujen rojut rannalle kuskattua.
Oli pakko ottaa aamulla töihin lähtiessä kuva kun näytti niin rumalle.
Kuvausympäristökään niitä kauneimpia ole. 
Enjoy.



Edit: Spämmätään vielä harrastepyörän kuva.
Hyvältä vaikutti pari pykälää laskettu tanko.
Nyt vaan ajetaan niin totutaan, 40km PK meni ilman suurempia ongelmia.





Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Peukut käyttöpyörälle, mitä parhain arkiväline ja sitten se mutta, rohkenen ehdottaa stemmin pyöräyttämistä miinuskulmaan, perusteet: pyörän käsiteltävyys paranee, voimat paremmin käyttöön etenemiseen - en tarkoita ilmanvastusta. Melko helppo kokeilla, uskon aiheuttavan lievää hämmästystä.

----------


## brilleaux

^Voishan tuota koittaa, runko vaan on mulle ainakin teoriassa aivan liian iso(56), mutta ostin aikoinaan kun halavalla sai.  :Leveä hymy: 
Stemmin vaihdoin lyhkäisempään ja penkkiä eteen. Hyvin on pärjätty.
Vakaa ajettava ainakin on ollut. Ja mukava.

Ja hyvä vastapaino maantiepyörälle.

Näyttääpä muuten satulakin luiskahtaneen takakenoon.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Jaahas, vielä yksi peruste tuli lisää, pyörä pienenee, kun tankoa lasketaan satulatasoon ja vähän allekin. Satulan nokkaa pukkaa myös laskemaan tuo tangon lasku. 
Arkiseen hybridiin hitunen samaa mielenkiintoa kuin juhla-ajokkiin niin ajaa noilla jopa mielikseen.

----------


## Puskis

Tuon aikaiset Dewit, onko toi nyt joku 2015, on kumminkin tosi lyhyitä, joten jos standover tai liian korkea stäkki ei tuu ongelmaksi, niin eipä se sitten liian iso oo. Muiden pyöriesi kuvissa näyttää olevan satulat asemoitu paljon normaalimman näköisesti, niin ois ehkä kokeilemisen arvoista hilata penkkiä taaemmas?

----------


## brilleaux

No pentele, pitää laittaa asemoiden uusiksi!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Tuohan on juuri sopivankokoinen noine mittoineen, meillähän selänpituus jokseenkin sama.
Pyörän mitat
https://2015.konaworld.com/dew_plus.cfm

----------


## huotah



----------


## kervelo

^ Upea Cervélo.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Cervélon gravel fillarit on kyllä hienoja.

----------


## makton

Jatketaan gravelilla...

----------


## fiber

Hyvältä näyttäviä krossareita. Etenkin Aspero on linjakas.
Haarukoiden kulmat näyttävät aika erilaisilta, mutta kuvakulma ja linssi voivat toki tehdä omat tepposensa.

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvältä näyttäviä krossareita. ....



Enempi näyttäisi gräveleiltä. Hienoja jokatap.

----------


## r.a.i

Tuo Aspero on kyllä näistä moderneista highteck graiveleista linjakkain ja olis lähellä ostaa nappi, jos en olis lähtenyt virallisesti setämiesgravel-linjalle.

----------


## Kuminauha

Syyspoluilta löyty kuvausseinä

----------


## LJL

> 



No nyt on kyllä aivan mahtava runko ja muutenkin kokoonpano.  :Cool:  Onnittelut! 

Hienoa, että vielä valmistetaan hifirunkoja joihin saa mekaani-2x:t toimimaan. Mm. Explorossa tuli aika äkkiä vastaan se, että jos ylipäätään haluaa etuvaihtajan, vaihtamisen pitää hoitua sähköllä, mikä oli filosofisesti ja käytännössäkin hieman revasta. Ei sähköissä vikaa ole, paitsi ehkä hinta, mutta arvostan mekaanisia ja runkoja joihin ne käy, kuten myös herkullinen Trek tuossa yllä.

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno Cervelo. Hienoa, että ainakin jossakin runkoja mietitään käytännöllisyyden kannalta ilman älyttömiä integroituja härveleitä tai sähköihin pakottamista huonon suunnittelun kautta.

----------


## fiber

Juu, vanhuksen sanaston päivityksessä puutteita - sorry  :Hymy:

----------


## Arza22



----------


## Lobo

Pässilä Roteva

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eihän tuohon Manitoun pitänyt mahtua. Heh. Komia laite.

Pinion vaihdelaatikko?

----------


## Lobo

Jeps, Pinionin C1.12.

Laitoin myös tuonne toiseen säikeeseen enemmän speksejä: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...ROTEVA-Fatbike

----------


## Ari

Nyt on hieno Pässilä!

----------


## macci

tämän aamun TMT pyörä (Giant Propel 2018), toivottavasti viimeisiä kertoja TT moodissa
seuraavaksi Propelin palautus Road moodiin ja TT romut uuteen, oikeaan TT runkoon

----------


## marco1

Uusi keula, satula ja rengastus.

----------


## fiber

Propel on kyllä laitettu TT-moodiin varsin huolella.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kona sai korin keulille

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Evonilkkiin on taas koko kesä ripusteltu uusia osia. Viimeisimpänä kiekot ja renkaat.

----------


## tinke77

Ensitreffit sutturan kanssa.

----------


## elasto



----------


## hitlike

> Ensitreffit sutturan kanssa.



Nyt on kunnollista.

----------


## tinke77

Kiitos . Suhteessa on havaittavissa vahvoja ihastumisen merkkejä, luulen että vietämme jatkossakin aikaa paljon yhdessä. Onhan se aina hienoa jos heti ekoilla treffeillä pääsee polkemaan kunnolla.

----------


## Nickname

> Kona sai korin keulille



Miten tuo etuteline on kiinni? Näyttää ainakin että jalat ei ole missään ruuvattuna.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^minusta sen sijaan näyttää näin 4K-näytöltä katsottuna, että V-jarrutapeissa on kiinnitettynä korvat joihin ne on ruuvattu.

----------


## Nickname

^ Se on taitolaji upottaa kettuilua vastaukseen kuin vastaukseen...

Hieno on TheMiklu:n Kona.

----------


## Keevo

Omat miinat:
Kuvien takana on yleensä muutama lisäkuva fillarista  :Hymy: 


7FAT 'läskillä ois päässy' interceptor:


Gosforth 'Rosteri' Reynolds 931


Bombtrack 'pomminvarma' arise 2 



Tunturi 'skidinkuljetin' Arcade (1996)

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Talvella tuli päivitettyä kiekot ja kammet, mutta kevään koittaessa huomasin takakolmion putkien liimauksen pettäneen vaihtajan yläpuolelta ja myös pullotelineen pultti oli murtunut irti rungosta. Jed-bikes kuitenkin hoiti rungon kuntoon ja vanha sotaratsu pelastui eläköitymiseltä vielä kerran.

Nyt tuli ajoasennon hiomisen myötä hommattua uusi satula ja stonga, niin eiköhän tämä vielä joitain vuosia palvele traineri- ja reissupyöränä, vaikka seuraaja onkin jo valmiina tallissa.

----------


## JohannesP

Nätti ja pirteä. Onko arviota ajetuista kilometreistä ja onko seuraaja Scylon? Vai meniköhän tässä nimimerkit sekaisin.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Nätti ja pirteä. Onko arviota ajetuista kilometreistä ja onko seuraaja Scylon? Vai meniköhän tässä nimimerkit sekaisin.



Hommasin rungon käytettynä joskus 2014, ja maalautin uudelleen 2017. Pari talvea nyt ollut traineripyöränä. Kokonaiskilometrit on arvoitus.

Nimimerkki bongattu ihan oikein, eli Time Scylon tuli seuraajaksi ja melkein kaikki tämän kesän ajot tuli tehtyä sillä. Ajoin se tosin isoon routamonttuun kovaa viikko sitten ja molemmat kuitukehät paskaksi, niin Look pääsi taas tositoimiin. Vakuutusyhtiöltä onneksi tulossa korvausta niistä. 

Mutta nyt kun Lookissakin on sama stonga ja satula kuin Scylonissa, niin kyllä sekin taas tuntui hyvältä ja nopealta pyörältä.

----------


## Teemu H

Tosi hieno, aivan mahtava jopa! 
Minkälainen vakuutus korvaa tuollaiset vahingot?

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Tosi hieno, aivan mahtava jopa! 
> Minkälainen vakuutus korvaa tuollaiset vahingot?



En edes ajatellut että vakuutus korvaisi mitään, mutta soitin kokeeksi vakuutusyhtiöön (OP). Mulla oli kotivakuutuksessa kuulemma joku särkymisturva, jonka piiriin sitten tuo tapaus meni.

----------


## Kapo

Pitkä on aika ens kesän sorateille ootella polvileikkauksesta toipumista.

Lähetetty minun IN2023 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Hambinin mielestä vaarallinen kasa paskaa. Omalla persetuntumalla yksi parhaista pyöristä millä olen ajanut. Pakko oli kuvata, kun kerrankin jaksoin pestä soraratsun.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ Voi että!

----------


## Sambolo

Jotain on muuttunu viime postauksesta. Polkimet vielä vaihtunee bilteman polkimiin  :Leveä hymy:  Meni hermot nuoho crankbrothersin kakkoihin, veikkaan että biltemanki polkimet kestää pidempään. Takakiekkokin pitäis vielä varmaa vaihtaan suoraan, hieman asfalttisiirtymillä pystyheitto häiritsee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zort

Onko Polessa satulaputken jussipaita -kuvio originaalia vai omistajan käsialaa? 
Kaikki Crankbrossin tekeleet mitä on sattunut omalle kohdalle ovat olleet täyttä kuraa. Viimesen päälle hienon näköistä kuraa kylläkin mutta ei tarvi enää heidän tuotoksien perään kuolata.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

> Onko Polessa satulaputken jussipaita -kuvio originaalia vai omistajan käsialaa? 
> Kaikki Crankbrossin tekeleet mitä on sattunut omalle kohdalle ovat olleet täyttä kuraa. Viimesen päälle hienon näköistä kuraa kylläkin mutta ei tarvi enää heidän tuotoksien perään kuolata.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Originaali kuvio on. 

Juuh puolet halvemmat polkimet kestivät sentää vuoden, nää levinny kaks kertaa alle puolee vuotee ja nyt lopullisesti kun oli niin pahasti irtoroju tuhonnu sisukset..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuo kuviohan kertoo rungon joustomatkan...

----------


## Sambolo

Tai versionumeron.

----------


## uusitunnus

Aina olen hämmästellyt Polen ratkaisua päätyä käyttämäänJussi-grafiikkaa, kun ei kumminkaan ole Etelä-Pohjanmaalta firma edes kotoisin. Pässilän pyöriin sopisi paremmin.

----------


## Kpv



----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Stump evo. Pohdinnassa ajaako tällä kilpaa enskesänä funderossa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Mitkä on vaihtoehdot? Toinen pyörä vai siis sekö ettei aja?

----------


## TANUKI

Syystassut alle, vaikkakin kaikkien taiteen (lue foorumin) sääntöjen vastaisesti 

Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hphuhtin

^Hieno pyörä, mutta renkaat on pakko kääntää kohdalleen.. silmäni.. aargh!  :Hymy:

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Jotain on muuttunu viime postauksesta. Polkimet vielä vaihtunee bilteman polkimiin  Meni hermot nuoho crankbrothersin kakkoihin, veikkaan että biltemanki polkimet kestää pidempään. Takakiekkokin pitäis vielä varmaa vaihtaan suoraan, hieman asfalttisiirtymillä pystyheitto häiritsee



On kyllä häkkyrän näköinen. En ottaisi vaikka saisin ilmaiseksi. Jussipaitakuvio vielä sinetöi kauhean kokonaisuuden ☹️

----------


## harald

Laita Mr Hyde omasta pyörästä kuva niin katsotaan.

----------


## spaddu

^ Tohon keulimiseen en osallistu, Mr Hyden kuvaa odotellessa laitan vaan tähän väliin kuvan omasta hifitykistäni. EDIT: sen verran sanon että onhan tuo Pole rujo mutta ihan ok näköinen tuollaiseksi putken hukkapaloista hitsatuksi.

----------


## Ukkis

Ehkä tuossa Polessa on tavoiteltu jotain Nicolaimaista industrial-lookkia, omaan silmään ei särähdä kovin pahasti.
Itse päädyin pitkän mähkimisen jälkeen ihan toiseen ääripäähän työmatka-/retki-/lenkkipyörän kanssa. Väri, ulkonäkö ja erityisesti saatavuus edellä.

Nyt vissiin tuli kuva näkyviin...

----------


## Sambolo

Omaa silmää evolinkin runko on hieno, varsinkin livenä, mutta kyllähän se mielipiteitä jakaa, en muistaakseni itsekään aluksi pitänyt kun kuvia näin  :Leveä hymy:  Ja ai että miten nättiä sillä on päästellä menemään, ei meinaa päästä metästä pois ollenkaan, mutta onneks hajoavat komponentit pitää siitäkin huolen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> On kyllä häkkyrän näköinen. En ottaisi vaikka saisin ilmaiseksi. Jussipaitakuvio vielä sinetöi kauhean kokonaisuuden ☹️



T. Specialized maahantuonti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TRSC

Eiköhän hyden viesti ollut ihan puhdasta sarkasmia ☝️ Makee fillari anyway!

----------


## kauris

Ei tainnut olla.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Mitkä on vaihtoehdot? Toinen pyörä vai siis sekö ettei aja?



Vaihtoehtona on pyörinyt privateer. Tai käynyt jo ostoskorissa. Sen verran laitettu stumppia iskuun että ei viitsisi vaihtaa ja tuo stumpin geo kyllä tuntuu hyvältä

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt kun tuli lähdettyä järkkärin kanssa liikenteeseen, niin piti pysähtyä ottamaan oikein poseerauskuva.   :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Muutamia kuvia vastavalmistuneesta BMC:n maasturista. Tämä projekti on saanut harkitsemaan vakavasti, pitäisikö pyöränrakenteluharrastuksesta luopua - hyvinkin tarkalleen vuosi meni, mikä on pitkä aika pusata yksittäistä projektia. Toki jos koronakevättä/-kesää ei olisi ollut, viimeistään Syötteelle tämä olisi valmistunut. Lisäksi tuli jälleen kerran todettua, että mitään taloudellista järkeä rakentaa pyörää runkosetistä ei ole. Mutta lopputulos vaikuttaa olevan kaikesta huolimatta ihan jees, paino 9,9kg Racekingeillä ja mukavasti liikahtaa. Lopulliset säädöt ajoasentoon ja vaihteisiin on vielä tekemättä.



120mm keula, stonga, stemmi ja jarrut ovat edellisestä Rotwildin maasturista.



Tärkein "uusi" ominaisuus edelliseen täysjoustoon verrattuna on takaiskarin tankolukitus. DT Swissin lockout-vivun paino varsin kohtuulliset 16g.



Sisäisen lukitusvaijerin asennus oli osastoa from hell



Voimansiirtopuolella Sramin XX1 Eagle mekaanisena ja Quarqin wattikammet. Kiekot ovat 30mm ulkoleveät Duke Lucky Jack SLS Ultrat, Sapimin CX Rayt ja DT Swissin 240 EXT:t, painoa kehät teipattuna ja venttiileillä 1228g/pari. Duken "BMC Red" -värisen tarrasetin saapumista sai odottaa reilun kuukauden, jäi siinä varmaan parit lenkit ajamatta  :Sarkastinen: 



Nostalgiasyistä kymmenen vuoden takaisen muodin mukaisesti grippari ja Racekingit  :Hymy:  



Hyvin palvelleet Ritcheyn kuitustemmi ja Mfck:n stonga jatkavat, ohjainlaakeri ja spacerit vaihdettu Ritcheyn tuotteisiin 



Jarruosastolla Maguran vanhat jarrut uusilla paloilla ja XTR:n jarrulevyt Formulan lukkorenkaalla



Penkki sama kuin gravelpyörässä, eli Berkin List. Satulatolppa on BMC:n ankkuri, täytynee jossain vaiheessa päivittää Mcfk:n kevyempään kun budjetti sallii



Täytyy kirjoitella tarkemmat speksit myöhemmin. Tämmöistä tällä kertaa.

----------


## spaddu

On kyl sen verran hieno että tuolla ei viitsi rapaisessa maastossa edes ajaa!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

On kyllä upea kokonaisuus. On kyllä kuvia odotettukin tuosta.

----------


## LJL

> On kyl sen verran hieno että tuolla ei viitsi rapaisessa maastossa edes ajaa!



Sen verran rasittavaa/epätyydyttävää oli rakentelu tällä kerralla että ajattelin murjoa säälimättä  :Cool:

----------


## LJL

> On kyllä upea kokonaisuus. On kyllä kuvia odotettukin tuosta.



Thänks. Olen kyllä jokseenkin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen, mikään ei erityisesti jäänyt häiritsemään esteettisesti, toiminnallisesti tai grammanviilausmielessä.

----------


## Jami2003

On kyllä hieno ja nopean näköinen LJL:n bemmi. Toki niin pitkä toimitusaika että itellä olisi hermo pettänyt jo moneen kertaan.

----------


## Iglumies



----------


## pturunen

> On kyllä häkkyrän näköinen. En ottaisi vaikka saisin ilmaiseksi. Jussipaitakuvio vielä sinetöi kauhean kokonaisuuden ☹️



Vahvasti samaa mieltä. Ottamatta kantaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin (joiden uskon olevan erinomaiset rymistelyyn) Polen tuotokset eivät ole minunkaan silmiä mitenkään hivelleet. Function before form -filosofia on usein järkevää, mutta erottisuutta ei ole kyllä havaittavissa ja häkkyrä kuvaa tuota oivasti. En käsitä, miksi tätä ei saisi sanoa ääneen postaamatta omaa pyöräänsä? Makuasiathan ovat ainoita, joista voi kiistellä, tosiasioista se on aika turhaa.

----------


## kni

No nämä "en tykkää tuosta, ruma" kommentit ei oikeastaan hyödytä yhtään mitään eikä ketään, yhtä hyvin voisi jättää kommentoimatta jos ei ole mitään fiksua tai kohteliasta sanottavaa.

----------


## spaddu

> No nämä "en tykkää tuosta, ruma" kommentit ei  oikeastaan hyödytä yhtään mitään eikä ketään, yhtä hyvin voisi jättää  kommentoimatta jos ei ole mitään fiksua tai kohteliasta  sanottavaa.



No eiks tässä ole vähän tarkoitus että muut saavat antaa palautetta pyöristä ja että syntyisi edes vähän keskusteluakin? Tietysti fiksusti ja perustellusti ettei nyt pelkkää haukkumista ole, muttei mielestäni tarvi vaieta jos jollakin on ruma pyörä. Jos ei halua pyörästään mitään palautetta niin ei kannata kuvaa laittaa. Mua ainakin harmittaisi jos mä laittaisin rumasta pyörästäni kuvan ja sitä ei edes haukuttaisi.

----------


## Sambolo

> Vahvasti samaa mieltä. Ottamatta kantaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin (joiden uskon olevan erinomaiset rymistelyyn) Polen tuotokset eivät ole minunkaan silmiä mitenkään hivelleet. Function before form -filosofia on usein järkevää, mutta erottisuutta ei ole kyllä havaittavissa ja häkkyrä kuvaa tuota oivasti. En käsitä, miksi tätä ei saisi sanoa ääneen postaamatta omaa pyöräänsä? Makuasiathan ovat ainoita, joista voi kiistellä, tosiasioista se on aika turhaa.



Kyllä mun puolesta saa olla ainakin mun pyörästä mitä mieltä haluaa ja siitä myös sanoa  :Leveä hymy:  Mut tosiasiahan se on et evolink on rujolla tavalla kaunis ;D Omasta mielestä varsinkin tolla mun harmaalla värillä, vähän semmosta melkee mad max henkeä ja livenä tosiaan vielä kivempi <3 Onse kyllä mielipiteitä jakava, kukaan ei tosin livenä ole vielä moittinut ulkonäköä  :Leveä hymy:  Onneks pyöriä on erilaisia ja meille kaikille löytynee itseä mielyttävä niin ajoltaan kuin ulkonäöltään  :Hymy:  

Ja esim yllä olevassa salsassa itteä häirittee toi takahaarukka ja liian siro keula suhteessa renkaisiin, en kyllä meinannu sitä aiemmin sanoa  :Leveä hymy:  Voishan sitä olla joku oikee roastaus ketju erikseen!  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt ku alotin, niin bmc:nkin muotoilusta varsinkin linkustosta tulee mieleen markettipyörät, ei iske lainkaan omaan silmään :O Mutta hieno buildi kyllä.

----------


## spaddu

> Kyllä mun puolesta saa olla ainakin mun pyörästä mitä mieltä haluaa ja siitä myös sanoa  Mut tosiasiahan se on et evolink on rujolla tavalla kaunis ;D Omasta mielestä varsinkin tolla mun harmaalla värillä, vähän semmosta melkee mad max henkeä ja livenä tosiaan vielä kivempi <3 Onse kyllä mielipiteitä jakava, kukaan ei tosin livenä ole vielä moittinut ulkonäköä  Onneks pyöriä on erilaisia ja meille kaikille löytynee itseä mielyttävä niin ajoltaan kuin ulkonäöltään  
> 
> ...



Sambolo ja Pole yhdistelmä on ainakin suorituskykyinen, se on tullut selväksi kuvista/videoista joita olet aiemmin postaillut, vauhdikasta ja hienoa meininkiä.

----------


## bljale

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ERtj5rpr8dgSTxey8

Tosin muisti on lyhyt. Enkä saanut kuvaa Ipadista näkymään suoraan, sorry.

----------


## LJL

> https://pic.useful.fi/FaRb8PPCa.jpg



Nonih!! Nyt on alustavasti uskomaton vehe!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

On kyllä kevyen näköinen Giant, sen näköinen että sitä voisi nostella pelkästään etusormen ja peukalon varassa...tai no, varmaan voikin.

----------


## bljale

Kiitos tosi kauniista sanoista. Musta TUNTUU, että paino alkaa seiskalla. Tubeless ja hiilarikiekot yms.

----------


## Firlefanz

> *Hauskin pyöräni 40 vuoteen*




Ei pahaa sanottavaa, mutta tarina kuvan takana on tuskin yhtä mielenkiintoisella tavalla värikäs kuin LJL:n maastopyörällä...

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Nostalgiasyistä kymmenen vuoden takaisen muodin mukaisesti grippari ja Racekingit



Nämähän on brr kärjessä ja hyvinkin eniten käytetty gummi skenessä on Vittoriaa. Eli kun ajetaan muualla kuin turkkilevypinnoitetulla polulla, niin toimiiko "parhaiten"?

----------


## LJL

> Nämähän on brr kärjessä ja hyvinkin eniten käytetty gummi skenessä on Vittoriaa. Eli kun ajetaan muualla kuin turkkilevypinnoitetulla polulla, niin toimiiko "parhaiten"?



Kuten sanottua pääasiassa nostalgiasyyt, ja onhan se toki mukavaa kun vaaka näyttää alle 10kg. Mulla on tämmöiset odottelemassa mutta sitten ei enää näytä alle 10kg, ankkurit kun ovat

----------


## Sambolo

Himmeet ankkurit, kaks kumia yhen painolla  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

LJL:n BMC FS01 erittäin iso peukku. Hieno! Tuo BMC:n punainen väri on kyllä makea. Omassa maasturissa sama runko, mutta pohjamaalin harmaana  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

> No eiks tässä ole vähän tarkoitus että muut saavat antaa palautetta pyöristä ja että syntyisi edes vähän keskusteluakin? Tietysti fiksusti ja perustellusti ettei nyt pelkkää haukkumista ole, muttei mielestäni tarvi vaieta jos jollakin on ruma pyörä. Jos ei halua pyörästään mitään palautetta niin ei kannata kuvaa laittaa. Mua ainakin harmittaisi jos mä laittaisin rumasta pyörästäni kuvan ja sitä ei edes haukuttaisi.



Tämä. Tarkoitus ei ole dissata henkilöä tai hänen valintojaan. Koko ketju on jonkinasteista egon pönkitystä muutenkin. En ymmärrä miksei ulkonäkökeskustelua voitaisi käydä ketjussa laajemminkin. Pyörän valintaan isältyy monilla tunnepohjaisia tekijöitä, jotka eivät korreloi pelkästään pyörän suorituskykyyn tai korkeaan hinta-laatusuhteeseen. Sama pätee automerkkiuskollisuuteen. Taannoin kävimme keskustelua Exploron ulkonäöstä erään ajokaverin kanssa. Toisen kommentti oli, että ymmärtää miksi jotkut tykkäävät vaikka itse ei sellaista ottaisi. Minä taas pidän Exploron muotokielestä kovasti. Polessa eniten tökkii silmään juuri tuo häkkyrämäisyys ja satulaputken omituinen kulma. Ymmärrän logiikan, jolla satula saadaan ajoasennon kannalta optimaallisemmaksi. Suunnittelua tukee kenttäpalautekin. Spessun uusi Stumppi on raporttien perusteella parasta ajettavuutta Trail-kategoriassa, mutta pyörän ulkonäkö ei houkuta omistamaan pyörää millään tavalla. Joku Yeti taas viehättää kovastikin.

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n BMC FS01 erittäin iso peukku. Hieno! Tuo BMC:n punainen väri on kyllä makea. Omassa maasturissa sama runko, mutta pohjamaalin harmaana



Tack. Se mikä yllätti, on rungon kisamaisuus. Jumaliste että on tiukka kisavehje verrattuna Rotwildiin joka oli enemmänkin sellainen matalan keskiön kruiseri.

----------


## LJL

> En ymmärrä miksei ulkonäkökeskustelua voitaisi käydä ketjussa laajemminkin.



Tämä, tuo lisää mielenkiintoa keskusteluun. Mielipidettä ei pidä kavahtaa, itse en ainakaan pistä pahaksi markettipyöräkommentteja vaan sana on vapaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Nykyään alkaa kyllä  olemaan muut satulaputken kulmat omituisia kuin polen  :Leveä hymy:  Se on muuten yks parhaimpia pyörän ominaisuuksia munkin mielestä, tai vaikee sanoa onko kyse enemmän kokonaisuudesta, mutta ergonomia ja ajomukavuus ihan eri luokkaa mitä aiemmin tottunut. Uusi stumppi kyllä kans mielestäni ruma.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> En ymmärrä miksei ulkonäkökeskustelua voitaisi käydä ketjussa laajemminkin. Pyörän valintaan isältyy monilla tunnepohjaisia tekijöitä, jotka eivät korreloi pelkästään pyörän suorituskykyyn tai korkeaan hinta-laatusuhteeseen.



En tykkää moittia tässä ketjussa kenenkään "omaa pyörää" ettei nyt kukaan siitä suotta loukkaannu. Tuolla yleisissä pohdiskelu-ketjuissa  voin kyllä sanoa mielipiteeni. 

Täällä joku nuori on tehnyt töitä tuntikaupalla ja etsinyt halutun väriset tankonauhat ja vaijerinkuoret. Sitten porukka lyttää sen maanrakoon, ei hyvä. Tai sitten siinä negatiivisessa palautteessa pitäisi olla aika korrekti. Mikä on foorumeilla aika harvinaista.  :Hymy: 

Ps. Modernit Tri-pyörät ja nämä uudet aero maantiekulkimet on kyllä järkyttävän näköisiä. Kyllä putkien pitäisi olla pyöreitä.  :Vink:

----------


## harald

Olen samaa mieltä. Jos ei ole mitään positiivista sanottavaa voi pitää suunsa kiinni.

----------


## jaksu

*
BMC FS01 XT Di2
*
Pyörä tullut Toni&Tonilta alkuperäisenä "XT-versiona", eli mekaanisella 2x11 voimansiirrolla. Päivityksenä voimansiirto 1x11 XT Di2. Ohjaintanko ja stemmi päivitetty Pro:n Di2-yhteensopiviin, joissa valmiit reititykset johdoille. Akku keulaputken sisässä. Pullotelineenä Eliten Vico Carbon. Rengastuksena tällä hetkellä Continentalin RaceKing Protection 2,2" levänä, tubelessina luonnollisesti.

----------


## brilleaux

> Olen samaa mieltä. Jos ei ole mitään positiivista sanottavaa voi pitää suunsa kiinni.



Jos kaluaan haluaa julkisesti esitellä pitää olla valmis kritiikkiin. Negatiiviseenkin, se kehittää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyllä. Mutta täältä kännykän näytöltä ei näe pyörän omistajaa, eikä tiedä yhtään mitä kaveri oikeasti kestää.   :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> *BMC FS01 XT Di2
> *
> Pyörä tullut Toni&Tonilta alkuperäisenä "XT-versiona", eli mekaanisella 2x11 voimansiirrolla. Päivityksenä voimansiirto 1x11 XT Di2. Ohjaintanko ja stemmi päivitetty Pro:n Di2-yhteensopiviin, joissa valmiit reititykset johdoille. Akku keulaputken sisässä. Pullotelineenä Eliten Vico Carbon. Rengastuksena tällä hetkellä Continentalin RaceKing Protection 2,2" levänä, tubelessina luonnollisesti.



Jee, ollaan samikset  :Vink:  Millä paineilla/elopainolla oot muuten pitänyt KisaKunkkuja? Ei mitään tuntumaan toistaiseksi siihen paljonko omalla ~75kg ruholla pitäisi laittaa painetta.

----------


## jaksu

Testaa jotain 1,3 eteen ja 1,5 taakse.

----------


## Nickname

> ...Kyllä putkien pitäisi olla pyöreitä.



Plussaan yhden.

Pitääkö ottaa mallia yhdenrattaan hipsteri foorumista ja perustaa "arvostele mun pyörä" topic? Siellä voisi sitten halukkaat ottaa kehuja tai kuraa niskaan pyöristään.

----------


## LJL

> Testaa jotain 1,3 eteen ja 1,5 taakse.



Yes. 

Antaudu solvattaksi -topic löytyy jo, joten vastaava voitaneen perustaa myös pyöristä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> En ymmärrä miksei ulkonäkökeskustelua voitaisi käydä ketjussa laajemminkin.



Toki, mutta kuinka hedelmällistä keskustelua voi odottaa tuollaista "Hirveää häkkyrä, en ottais vaikka ilmaiseksi annettais" kommenteista.

----------


## Jami2003

Erittäin iso peukku jaksulle BMC:n sähkövaihteista vaikkei se ulkomuotoa muutakaan. Jaksan ihmetellä miksei sähkövaihteet ole yleistyneet maastopyörissä vaikka budjetit ovat ties mitä...

----------


## LJL

> Jaksan ihmetellä miksei sähkövaihteet ole yleistyneet maastopyörissä vaikka budjetit ovat ties mitä...



Jotenkin ei rohjennut lähteä sähköön, jotenkin vaan ei. Luultavasti joku freudilais-metafyysillinen syy. Kun samaan rahaan sai mekaaniset ja wattikammet, niin ostin mieluummin ne.

----------


## Jami2003

> Jotenkin ei rohjennut lähteä sähköön, jotenkin vaan ei. Luultavasti joku freudilais-metafyysillinen syy. Kun samaan rahaan sai mekaaniset ja wattikammet, niin ostin mieluummin ne.



Hyvä perustelu. Mutta sullahan on gravel sukkulassa sähkövaihteet. Kuten mulla maantievehkeessä. Ja kunhan tässä muuta kalustoa uudistelee niin on kyllä erittäin erittäin korkea kynnys alentua enää vaijeri vetoisiin. On tuo sähkö vaan niin ihanan nopea, tarkka ja huoleton. Varsinkin nykyisissä 1x maastovirityksissä luulisi ilon olevan katossa. Nuo kun ovat niin herkkiä säädöille.

Tässä päivittelen varovasti mun vanhaa sorarouskutinta ja kyllä siihen varmaan on sähkövaihteinen voimansiirto vaihdettava vaikka ensisijaisesti haluan 1x systeemin ja hydrauliset jarrut  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin se on kaikki suhteellista. Maastopyörässä on niin paljon enemmän tekniikkaa. Maantiellä pääsee sähköön käsiksi jo 3k:n panostuksella. Siinä kun alkaa 3k hiilikuituiseen täysjoustorunkoon, jossa on tonnin kiekot ja tonnin keula leipoa kiinni 1,5 tonnin voimansiirtoa niin saattaa alkaa budjettia hapottamaan aika monella.

Mitä oon kuullut niin XX1 AXS on varsin ihana maastosssa. Jotenkin ainakin henk. koht. tasolla hapottaa 500 euron takavaihtaja risukossa.

----------


## Jami2003

Mitä tuolta jostain katsoin niin 500 näytti olevan mekaanisen ja vastaavan sähkösarjan hintaero. Itse säästäisin sen vaikka sitten keulasta ja kiekoista luottaen että sähkövaihteista on enemmän iloa.

Mutta se on kyllä totta että itse pitää rakentaa tai vaihtaa sähkövaihteet. Jos valmiina haluaa niin löytyy aikaisintaan siitä ihan kalleimmasta mallista missä äkkiä puhutaankin jo sitten 6 keur.

(ei sen puoleen että vaikka maantiekonkeleista löytyy sähkövaihdetta jo 3 keur niin kyllä niissäkin se yleisin hintaluokka on siellä 4-5 keur välissä.)

----------


## MRe

No en itse ole suuremmin iloa kokenut saavani sähköistä, mutta siinä ne toimii kuin mekaanisetkin. Mitään varsinaista suurta eroa en ole havainnut. Viime lenkillä meni risu takapakan väliin ja luulin nykäiseväni sitä ja nykäisinkin Di2-vaihtajan kaapelin irti. Onneksi ei ollut pimeää eikä mitään mennyt rikki. Mutta siis sähkärissä ja Ibiksessä Di2:t. Graveliin varmaan ranetan kanssa sähköiset GRX:t talven aikana. 

Di2:ssa on pieni ongelma se akun jemmaus, jos on satulatolppa. SRAMeissa ei ole tuota ongelmaa, mutta olen enemmän onkivapamiehiä.

----------


## jaksu

> No en itse ole suuremmin iloa kokenut saavani sähköistä, mutta siinä ne toimii kuin mekaanisetkin. Mitään varsinaista suurta eroa en ole havainnut. Viime lenkillä meni risu takapakan väliin ja luulin nykäiseväni sitä ja nykäisinkin Di2-vaihtajan kaapelin irti. Onneksi ei ollut pimeää eikä mitään mennyt rikki. Mutta siis sähkärissä ja Ibiksessä Di2:t. Graveliin varmaan ranetan kanssa sähköiset GRX:t talven aikana. 
> 
> Di2:ssa on pieni ongelma se akun jemmaus, jos on satulatolppa. SRAMeissa ei ole tuota ongelmaa, mutta olen enemmän onkivapamiehiä.



Laita keulaan se akku?

----------


## Smo

Budjettigrävelikin päässyt ulos viimeaikoina kun cyclon vaparatas alkoi lyömään tyhjää. Harmillisesti renkaiden tekstit laitettu kaupassa lähelle kiekkojen vastaavia ja tuohan ei ole White.

----------


## jaksu

> Erittäin iso peukku jaksulle BMC:n sähkövaihteista vaikkei se ulkomuotoa muutakaan. Jaksan ihmetellä miksei sähkövaihteet ole yleistyneet maastopyörissä vaikka budjetit ovat ties mitä...



Itse olen kyllä tykännyt. Ei venyviä ja jumittavia vaijereita. Tilauksessa oleva SLR01 tulee Ultegran Di2 voimansiirrolla. Tuon kun saa vielä ajoon keväällä on maailmani tuolta osin täydellinen  :Hymy:  Tokihan XTR ja Dura-ace hienoin materiaaleineen olisi jotain todella hienoa, mutta valitettavasti niissä hinta loikkaa sen rajusti  :Irvistys:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mitä tuolta jostain katsoin niin 500 näytti olevan mekaanisen ja vastaavan sähkösarjan hintaero. Itse säästäisin sen vaikka sitten keulasta ja kiekoista luottaen että sähkövaihteista on enemmän iloa.
> 
> Mutta se on kyllä totta että itse pitää rakentaa tai vaihtaa sähkövaihteet. Jos valmiina haluaa niin löytyy aikaisintaan siitä ihan kalleimmasta mallista missä äkkiä puhutaankin jo sitten 6 keur.
> 
> (ei sen puoleen että vaikka maantiekonkeleista löytyy sähkövaihdetta jo 3 keur niin kyllä niissäkin se yleisin hintaluokka on siellä 4-5 keur välissä.)



Maantiepuolellakin niissä 4-5k pyörissä se osasarja on hyviin usein edelleen sama Ultegra Di2 tai Force Etap kuin 3-4k hintaluokassakin. Muu kalustus on sitten parempaa. Maastopuolelle 5k pyörässä on vielä hyvin usein keskitason mekaaninen XT tai GX-osasarja. Sehän se maastopuolella onkin ongelma, että 12spd sarjoissa sähköä ei ole kuin niissä huipputason osasarjoissa ja niillä varustetut pyörät on muutenkin tapana ollut kalustaa parhaimmilla mahdollisilla osilla ja sitten hinta on mitä on. Sama maantiepuolella. Taitaa olla vähissä 5k pyörät Dura-Acen sähkövaihteilla...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jotenkin ei rohjennut lähteä sähköön, jotenkin vaan ei. Luultavasti joku freudilais-metafyysillinen syy.



Sama juttu, minä en sähköä huoli kun pakolla.  :Hymy: 

Työkseni kuuntelen asiakkaiden valituksia kun luvatut taloautomaatioratkaisut ei toimi niin kuin pitäisi. Ja siksi en halua vapaa-aikana pusata minkäänlaisten hituvirta-laitteiden kanssa.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Jos kaluaan haluaa julkisesti esitellä pitää olla valmis kritiikkiin. Negatiiviseenkin, se kehittää.



Ehei. Katsos tervetuloa 2020-luvulle. Kaiken ulosannin on oltava mautonta ja hajutonta, ettei vaan edes teoriassa voi kukaan loukkaantua. Koskee maastopyörän ulkonäköä siinä missä liikennemerkkejäkin  :Vink:

----------


## TheMiklu

Pyöräsi kuva -topikissa ei tarvis olla mitään muuta kuin pyörän kuvia. IMHO. Semmonen säie mitä vois vain tsillisti silmäillä ja katella millasia fillareita jengillä o.
Mutta ihan sama.

----------


## Iglumies

Salsa uudestaan ja oikealla kokoonpanolla, hyvä tuli.

----------


## aland

S-Works Epic EVO -21

Tällä pyörällä on nyt ajettu muutama kuukausi ja ei voi kuin kehua.

Komponentit siirsin vanhasta rungosta tähän uuteen eli mitään miljoonan investointia ei ole tullut tehtyä heti. Stemmi ja tolppa jouduin uusimaan.

Pyörä on polkutykki ja sen mukaan on myös komponentit valittu. Eli mahdollisimman kevyet mutta laadukkaat ja toivottavsti kestävät osat. Mitään max 2nm hiilikuituosia ei ole ruuvattu runkoon.

Jos me joskus päästään tästä koronasta ja pääsisi taas ulkomaille ajaamaan niin haluaisin päivittää 4-mäntäisiin jarruihin. Ehkä Piccola HD.. :-)

Vaihteisto on XTR/AXS hybriidi. Eli AXS takavaihtaja mutta XTR kassetti ja ketjut. Saadakseen sitä toimimaan täydellisesti P2Max tehomittariin on laitettu Wolftoothin HG+ (Shimano 12s) eturatas.

Pyörän paino on 10,660kg. Tämä polkimilla, 2.35 Mezcal renkailla ja PTN insertillä, tehomittarilla, swat-kotelolla, swat monitoimi työkalulla, Garmin pidikkeellä, kahdella juomapullotelineellä ja etulokarilla. Eli sama setuppi kuten kuvissa.

Väritys herättää tunteita. Itse en tykännyt ostaessani mutta nyt olen kiitollinen siitä että tuli hankittua vähän erikoisempi väritys kun nämä perus mustat/punaiset/keltaiset pyörät. :-)



P2Max NGeco tehomittari ja Wolftooth HG+ eturatas


XTR 10-51 kassetti ja AXS takavaihtaja


XTR jarrut ja tämä grafiikka :-)


SIDLux iskari, keulassa SID Ultimate 120mm 35mm


Duke Lucky Jack 6Ters kiekot ja DTSwiss 240 navat


Flip-chip


Syntace Megaforce3 60mm stemmi ja Sworks MiniRiser 760 tanko


Bikeyoke Divine SL 80mm dropperi


EDIT: Kuvien tekstit menivät vähän sekaisin. Kiitos tapatalkille...

----------


## Nickname

> Tai no, voin mäkin. Siel on.



Hyvä että joku uskaltaa  :Vink:

----------


## jaksu

Alandin Epicissä ei ole Brainiä?

----------


## edu

> Alandin Epicissä ei ole Brainiä?



EVOssa ei ole. Kisaversiossa on.

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

Tämän syksyn buildi Transition Sentinel.

----------


## jaksu

> EVOssa ei ole. Kisaversiossa on.



Ok. Aina oppii uutta. Noin 10 vuotta sitten kun Spz oli mulle thö merkki, niin iskostin itselleni mielikuvan että juuri breini oli asia joka erotti S-wörksi Epicit omaa  luokkaansa. Paljon on vettä virrannut Oulujoessa tuon jälkeen ja kehitys kehittyy. Toki itselleni on thö merkiksi muodostunut BMC  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

> Ok. Aina oppii uutta. Noin 10 vuotta sitten kun Spz oli mulle thö merkki, niin iskostin itselleni mielikuvan että juuri breini oli asia joka erotti S-wörksi Epicit omaa  luokkaansa. Paljon on vettä virrannut Oulujoessa tuon jälkeen ja kehitys kehittyy. Toki itselleni on thö merkiksi muodostunut BMC



Epicin saa nykyään myös HT:na

----------


## hemppa

> S-Works Epic EVO -21



Nyt on viety värikoodaus nextille levelille kun pakkakin mätsää rungon kuviointiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt jäykällä keulalla.
_20201022_182827 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## oil

Uutta gravelia syksyn iloksi, ja eiköhän tästä iloa riitä moneksi kaudeksi eteenpäinkin!

Lähetetty laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ASL

Norco Sight C3 päiviteltynä

----------


## Sambolo

Hieno norco, mitä oot tykänny?

----------


## TANUKI

NBD ja löytyi vieläpä paikallisesta kivijalkakaupasta.

----------


## ASL

> Hieno norco, mitä oot tykänny?



Kiitos. Olen tykännyt kovasti. Rungon geometria on aivan huikea ja tuntuu, että pyörä istuu omaan käteen todella hyvin. Ensimmäinen kaksysini, enkä kyllä keksi mitään negatiivista sanottavaa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Salsa uudestaan ja oikealla kokoonpanolla, hyvä tuli.



Komea on! Mikäs tuossa on rengastus? Ei taida ihan fätti olla muttei 29+kaan?

----------


## Iglumies

29" x 3" maxiksen chroniclet, niin että kyllä se jo 29+ taitaa olla.

----------


## kmw

Iglun Salsa on nätti ku omistajansa pienenä.

Stragglerin tämän talven kuosi tässä, olkaa hyvä

----------


## EvilOne

Halloween pumpkin on wheels.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Sahasit sitten puunkin samaan kulmaan viistoputken kanssa.  :Vink:  Hienot värit kuvassa, vaikka onkin aika pieni.

----------


## EvilOne

> ^Sahasit sitten puunkin samaan kulmaan viistoputken kanssa.  Hienot värit kuvassa, vaikka onkin aika pieni.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

N+1 ilmiö tapahtui taas. Varmaksi ei voi sanoa, mutta ehkä nyt nämä 6 nykyistä pyörää piisaa hetkeksi.

Syksyn sateisiin lokarihirviö. Ensi kesänä muutto sen verran kauas työpaikasta, että pääsee taas työmatkapyöräilemään, joten hankinta oli myös perusteltu. Fillaritorilta löytyi ja hintakin oli kaksilla kiekoilla todella vähän ajettuna alle 2021 mallisen Giant Revolt Advanced runkosetin, joten oli pakko käydä keräämässä talteen. Rouva on vielä töissä, eikä tiedä asiasta mitään, mutta helpompihan se on saada anteeksi kuin pyytää lupa  :Hymy:

----------


## cokekola

Kun teillä on noita komeita maastokuvia, joissa pyörä on täysin puhdas, ei pölyhiukkastakaan, niin kannatteko te fillarit jonnekin korpeen kuvauspaikalle vai miten se on mahdollista? Mun ei tarvitse ajaa mastossa kuin metri, niin fillari on aivan ryönäinen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> N+1 ilmiö tapahtui taas./.../



Mulla on ihan kelpo gravel-pyörä ja vanha sotaratsu/työjuhta-cyclocross, mutta tuo Giant olisi saattanut aiheuttaa jo pelkällä ulkonäöllään minunkin kohdallani N+1 -ilmiön. Siis jos olisin sattunut käymään Fillaritorilla oikeaan aikaan. 

PS Joskus aikoinani ihmettelin sitä miksi kovin monet myyjät poistivat ilmoituksestaan hinnan sen jälkeen kun pyörä oli myyty. Niin ihmettelen nytkin. Mainitsemasi runkosetti maksaa kai jotain 1400 euroa, joten sen enempää et liene maksanut...mutta en utele enempää :Cool: 

(Itse olen ajatellut että on kaikkien etu kun avoimesti kerrotaan millä hinnalla kaupat on tehty. Ja vieläpä valehtelematta, sillä eihän siinä mitään hävettävää ole jos hintapyyntö on alkujaan ollut liian korkea ja kaupat on lopulta tehty huomattavasti alempaan hintaan.)

----------


## K.Kuronen

Kinesis 1x11-voimansiirrolla luonnonkauniina, suoraan käytöstä:

----------


## stumpe

Todella pitkästä loivasta Hello Davesta toiseen ääripäähän Epicciin. Jälkimmäinen sopii ahtaaseen kannonkiertoon paremmin eikä 4kg pienempi painokaan haitaksi ole. Dave toki alamäissä paljon parempi.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## xubu

^Todella siisti kuva.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Pientä päivitystä tullut pyörään nyt syksyllä. Renkaiden vaihto on ikävää puuhaa ja niin on toisaalta samoilla kumeilla sekä parkissa että lähipoluilla ajaminenkin, joten hankittu toinen täydellinen vannesetti. Track Mack 30 kehät, Dt competition pinnat ja Hope Pro 4 navat.   Ohjaamoon hankittu sentti lisää pituutta nukeproofin 50mm stemmillä. Nyt alkaa olla kohdillaan.

NX voimansiirron päivittämistä mietin mutta luovuin ajatuksesta. Tämä toimii ihan riittävän hyvin. Päivitän sitten kun kuitenkin ennenpitkää ajan sen solmuun jotain kiveä vasten.

----------


## brilleaux

> ^Todella siisti kuva.



 Ja siisti pyörä. Ilmeisesti tuolla ei ajeta laisin. Onko ympäristö lavaste vai onko pyörä viety pakattuna metsään?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

^^ onko noissa yleisestikin että takarattaat isot ja eturatas pieni. Mä olen tottunu toisinpäin...., Salla?

----------


## kauris

On. Ja Salsa  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Grade sai heijastinteipit. Saa nähdä miten kauan pysyvät, tosin rulla maksoi vitosen joten kokeilu ei hirveästi kukkaron päälle käy.

----------


## Pexi

@Shamus : 12 pistettä, todella hieno kuva, hieno pyörä, hienot värit, hieno tunnelma.

----------


## fiber

Testataanpas toimiiko markup-koodit käsin väkerrettynä, kun valikko näköjään puuttuu... tuon kuvan pitäisi toimia linkkinä tekstiin.

----------


## kauris

Toimi kuva linkkinä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

fiberin uutta tykkiä tuli Stravassa kehuttua hienoksi ja kehutaan vielä täälläkin.

----------


## Shamus

Talvikumeilla...

----------


## xubu

^Ootko ajanu yhtään? On niin siisti.

Hieno väritys.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Toi Shamuksen läski taitaa olla kyllä ihan luomupeli, joten kuva sallittu.

----------


## Pepe Y

Välistä on poistettu pari viestiä, sähkömopo ei viittaa Shamuksen kuviin.

----------


## xubu

Sori ot, mutta miksi täältä poistetaan viestejä, koko ketjut menee sekaisin kun ei tiedä missä mennään.

Olis järkevämpää jättää viestin kirjoittaja edes sinne ja poistaa teksti jos se sisältää törkeyksiä ja panna sinne maininta siitä.

----------


## Leewi

> Sori ot, mutta miksi täältä poistetaan viestejä, koko ketjut menee sekaisin kun ei tiedä missä mennään.
> 
> Olis järkevämpää jättää viestin kirjoittaja edes sinne ja poistaa teksti jos se sisältää törkeyksiä ja panna sinne maininta siitä.



Voikohan olla, että liittyis palvelinongelmaan, jossa ihan kaikkia viestejä ei saatu pelastettua. Voisikohan olla niin?

----------


## xubu

^ Tässä ketjussa oli vielä eilen jonkun valitus siitä, miksi sähköpyörän kuva on tässä ketjussa. En tosin ehtinyt edes nähdä oliko sähköpyörän kuva laitettu tänne,
koska edellinen kuva jonka bongasin oli luomu.

En tiedä missä vika, mutta ainakin yksi viesti on hävinnyt mahdollisesti kaksikin tai sitten enemmän, en tiedä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Taisi olla yksinkertaisesti niin että ensin postattiin se sähkömopon kuva ja sitten kommentti jossa tylysti mutta asiallisesti huomautettiin että sähkömopojen kuville on oma ketjunsa ja että on hyvien tapojen ja ja foorumilla olemassaolevan käytännön mukaista postata ne sinne eikä tähän ketjuun. Kun kuva sitten poistettiin, oli luonnollista että kommenttikin poistettiin. Mutta sitä ennen ehdittiin postata selittävä kommentti, joka sekin olisi ollut syytä poistaa...

Kukaan ei ymmärtääkseni kirjoittanut törkeyksiä :Cool: 


PS Eihän se olisi iso vaiva - ja taitaa onnistua kaikilla laitteilla? - linkata (koko viestiä lainaamatta) siihen viestiin jota kulloinenkin kommentti koskee. Ei tarvitse ihmetellä eikä plarata - eikä haittaa vaikka sähkömopojen kuvat ehdittäisiin poistaa :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shamus

> ^Ootko ajanu yhtään?



Tottakai...

----------


## Nickname

Onhan se kiva kattella kuvia kun toiset jaksaa hinkata pyörän joka lenkin jälkeen, yleensä ite ottaa vaan enimmät risut ja oksat pois vaihtajista ja pyyhkäsee vähän kuraa pois, en ole tainnut varsinaisesti pestä pyöriä kertaakaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sambolo

Talvella ei tarvitse ihan hirveesti kuria hinkata. Vähän lumipölyä pyyhkäsee. Hieno fätti, varsinki väri ihq  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Onhan se kiva kattella kuvia kun toiset jaksaa hinkata pyörän joka lenkin jälkeen, yleensä ite ottaa vaan enimmät risut ja oksat pois vaihtajista ja pyyhkäsee vähän kuraa pois, en ole tainnut varsinaisesti pestä pyöriä kertaakaan.



Shamuksella näin taitaa ollakin. Minun fillarillani ei ole ajettu ulkona vielä metriäkään, ja se on siksi noin siisti. Liityn sottapyttyjen kerhoon heti, kun lumet sulavat.

----------


## Jatasaa

Pitkän odotuksen jälkeen tuommone kotiutu viikko sitte. Vähä omaa osaa vaihettu tehtaan jäljiltä.
Pyörä siis Propain Tyee AL29

----------


## Jokkepappa

Jäykkäperän ensi ajot ja Enduron uusien jarrujen testaus

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

Alkaa olla potkumopot valmiina kesää varten.
3 Jäykkää perää, 3 Riseri tankoa, 4 levyjarrua ja 1 vaihteisto.

----------


## TANUKI

F-podiumin kanssa homma lähti "vähän" lapasesta. Piti päivittää vain kuitukiekot, mutta samassa rytäkässä vaihtui myös kaikki putkiosat, kammet, jarrut ja vaihteet... Painoa tuolle kertyi 11.70kg kuvan kokoonpanolla

----------


## rocksted

> Alkaa olla potkumopot valmiina kesää varten.
> 3 Jäykkää perää, 3 Riseri tankoa, 4 levyjarrua ja 1 vaihteisto.



Minkä trackerin/raaserin takanen seinustalla pilkottaa?

----------


## zort

^^Mitkä kuitukiekot mahtaa olla Tanukin Mondrakerissa? Ilmeisesti jotkut Bontyt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TANUKI

^Bontrager line carbon 30:set. Eivät kevyin eikä oikein edes xc-setti, mutta ainakin pitäisi kestää, kun pyörä ja kuski kypärä päässä painavat yhteensä lähes kolminumeroisen luvun

----------


## zort

^Kyllä ny kelpaa. Samoja itsekin katselin, sitten iski sisäinen keventelijä ja päätin hommata Kovee Pro30:t. Ei ole vielä olleet ajossa mutta hypistellen vaikuttaa laadukkailta. Josko ne mun hissutteluajeluissa kestäisivät. 108 poe -navat oli trekin carbon care -ohjelman lisäksi syy miksi bontyt tuli hommattua. Niin ja se että sai ostettua paikallisesta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

> F-podiumin kanssa homma lähti "vähän" lapasesta. Piti päivittää vain kuitukiekot, mutta samassa rytäkässä vaihtui myös kaikki putkiosat, kammet, jarrut ja vaihteet... Painoa tuolle kertyi 11.70kg kuvan kokoonpanolla



Aika paha remontti  :Hymy: 
Osien vaihdon voi saada kuitenkin piilotettua kotona jos pääosin mustia kiekkoja, putkiosia, satuloita, kampia, vaihtajia jne vaihtaa uusiin samanvärisiin. Punaisen rungon jos vaihtaa maalaamattomaan alumiiniseen ei toivoa ole.

----------


## EnduroSenior

> Aika paha remontti 
> Osien vaihdon voi saada kuitenkin piilotettua kotona jos pääosin mustia kiekkoja, putkiosia, satuloita, kampia, vaihtajia jne vaihtaa uusiin samanvärisiin. Punaisen rungon jos vaihtaa maalaamattomaan alumiiniseen ei toivoa ole.



Menee vähän OT:ksi, mutta tota mä olen aina ihmetellyt, että miks jotain pitää hommata tai tehdä salassa? En tiedä mikä kuuraketti meidän pihaan pitäisi roudata, että se kiinnostaisi muita talossa asuvia...
Meillä ainakin rouva on kompannut ja naureskellut mun touhuiluja (jos ylipäätään on ollut yhtään kiinnostunut), ja on ollut täysin samaa mieltä esim. siitä, että eihän lehtikullattuun runkoon voi enää mitenkään laittaa vanhoja vähän kuluneita osia takas, vaikkei niissä mitään vikaa olisikaan... :Vink: 
Ja uusien kypärien hintoja manaillessani tuo totesi itse, että jos mun fillarit maksaa monta kertaa enemmän kun perheen käyttöautot, niin eikai päässä voi pitää mitään halpaa pottaa! Siinä oli kyllä oikeassa, vaikka pyörät olisi halpojakin.

----------


## JohannesP

Noi mustat pyörät ja vaimolta salassapitopuheet on pitkälti huumoria. Tai ehkä sitä saattaa joku pieni kourallinen oikeasti harrastaa, mutta huonosti menee jos noin pitää toimia.

----------


## fiber

Meillä on yhteiset fyrkat, ja minun pitää ihan usuttaa puolisoa käyttelemään rahaa omiin tarpeisiin. Hän kokee että pitää säästää enempi pelivaraa, minä taas laittelen fillareihin. Tasapuolisuuden ja taloudellisen turvallisuuden kokemusta tarvitsevat molemmat. Mutta ei kyllä ole tarvinnut toistaiseksi naamioida eikä edes tule liiemmälti rajoitettuakaan harrastushankintoja. Ulkomaan pyöräreissujen osalta kylläkin...

Vielä näyttää menevän tovi ennen kuin pääsen postaamaan tähän ketjuun tempokaakin.

----------


## EnduroSenior

Niin, varmasti on huumoria ainakin yläpuolen kommentissa, mutta valitettavasti tuo on kyllä ihan totisinta totta aika monen kohdalla...
Tiedän niitäkin tapauksia, jotka ovat tehneet salailusta melkeinpä harrastuksen, ja kehuskelevat asialla kavereilleen.

----------


## TANUKI

Eipä tuota pahemmin tarvinnut paremmalta puoliskolta piilotella  Yhdessä ihmeteltiin AXS:sää, kun fillarin sain kotiin. Molemmilla omat harrastuksensa, tosin alkaa häneenkin maastopyöräilykärpänen puremaan ja varmaan piakkoin fillarin osto myös hänellä edessä

----------


## Plus

Paluu läskeilyyn Farleyn muodossa:

----------


## tomima

BMC Teammachine SLR Two 2021



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tai ehkä sitä saattaa joku pieni kourallinen oikeasti harrastaa, mutta huonosti menee jos noin pitää toimia.



Eräs asekauppias jutteli että on aika yleistä myydä esim kallis kiikaritähtäin kahdella kuitilla. Puolet kortilla ja puolet käteisellä, niin sitten voi rouvalle näyttää sitä toista kuittia, etteihän tämä maksanut kuin seittemisen sataa.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Pari kertaa vuodessa kun on vaivannut pyöriä parikymmentä vuotta niin ei voisi emäntää pyörähankinnat vähempää kiinnostaa 

Mutta en mä yleensä viitsi mainita uusista pyöristä pyöräilemättömille tutuille kun ei jaksa sitä päivittelyä. Varsinkin jos kerrot hinnan. Heti tulee jotain stooria 200 euron älyttömän hyvästä yosemitesta minkä kaveri on ostanut vuosia sitten ja tyydyttää kaikki pyöräily tarpeet. Jos kuitenkin keskustelu menee minun pyörien hintoihin tokaisen että kyllä sen mun 5 keur pyörän kilometri hinta silti halvempi on  :Vink:

----------


## MRe

^Joo, enemmän noita joutuu naapureille ja tutuille selittelemään kuin vaimolle. Mulla vaimo on tottunut mun (yli)kalliisiin harrastuksiin ja niiden lähtemiseen lapasesta niin ettei häntä juuri kiinnosta mitä olen hankkinut.





> Paluu läskeilyyn Farleyn muodossa:




Nätti läsä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pari kertaa vuodessa kun on vaivannut pyöriä parikymmentä vuotta niin...



Vaivannut vai veivannut? Eli tarkoitaa mitä.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Kyllä muutama kaveri on meinannu, et minkä takia mä en ole ostanu ajtoa sillä rahalla, mikä on fillareihin menny. Joku kämänen ritsa löytyis tuohon rahaan, mikä mun fillareissa on kiinni ja vuosittain joutuis saman rahan laittaa korjauksiin. Ei kiitos.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Viime viikonloppuna myin maantiepyörän pois ja piti ottaa työsuhdepyöränä uusi pyörä maantielle. No tilanteet ei mene aina niin kuin on ajatellut ja maantiekausi aloitellaankin vähän käytetyllä Pinarello Dogma F8 discillä.

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno. Tuon ei tarvinut kauaa roikkua torilla sillä hintaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hieno. Tuon ei tarvinut kauaa roikkua torilla sillä hintaa.



Ei. Oli kuulemma aika paljon tullut kyselyitä. Ensimmäinen ostaja oli perunut tulonsa tältä päivältä, joten pääsin kakkos-sijalta pyörää katsomaan. Geometriataulukon perusteella ostin, joten voi olla ekojen lenkkien jälkeen uudestaan fillaritorilla, jos meni ihan pieleen. Paperilla ja istumatyypeillä vaikutti kuitenkin suhteellisen sopivalta, joten ostin pois.

----------


## JohannesP

Onneksi ei ole tarvetta uudelle pyörälle ja en ole erityisempi Pinarello fani, koska muuten olisi saattanut houkutella yrittää ostaa tuota ja pettyä, kun meni muualle.  :Leveä hymy:  Olisi tosin saattanut muutenkin olla astetta liian pieni. 

Vaikka Pinarellot on yleisesti vähän liian omituisia omaan makuun, mutta tämä F8 (+F10) on kuitenkin ihan kivan näköinen. Näitä ei olla vielä pilattu F12:ssa esiintyvällä toptuben kyhmellä.

Onko tossa Mostin tanko+stemmi combo vai erilliset?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kotimaista jalometallia. Ja kyllä, takajarru on vielä työn alla, ajokunnossa sitten ensiviikolla..

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Onko tossa Mostin tanko+stemmi combo vai erilliset



"häpeätahrana" pyörässä on canyonin kiinteä ohjaamo. Vaikuttaa käteen kuitenkin sen verran smoothilta, että merkistä huolimatta menee kokeiluun, vaikka ei nyt ehkä sovikkaan pyörän imagoon. Kyllähän italiaanossa pitäisi aina olla myös campan osat, joten pilallahan tuo on jo ilman tuota canyonin ohjaamoakin.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuo ohjaamo näyttää just hyvältä ainakin sivukuvasta. Sen takia ajattelinkin oliko joku runkoon alunperin suunniteltu, kun myyntitopikistakaan ei saanut selvää. Antaisin olla ehdottomasti jos vaan sopii mittojen puolesta. Tosin jos siinä on isolla Canyonin logo niin saattaisin tekisin sille käsittelyn asetonilla tai vesihiomapaperilla...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Missään ei onneksi lue canyon, mutta pieni logo on näkyvillä tuossa tangon flättiosuudessa.

----------


## fiber

Kuvan ottamisen jälkeen ehdin jo siirtää penkkiä 2 cm eteenpäin ja tankoja 6,5 cm taaksepäin sekä koko ohjaamoa sentin alemmaksi.
Kuvittelin, että mulla olevat joustavat pumpun letkuosat taipuisivat levykiekon venttiiliä varten, mutta eipä olekaan konstia saada ilmaa tuonne.

----------


## TERU

Noin kovista pyöristä en edes unelmoi, en unta nää!

Mutta sopivan lyhyt, kuvan venttiilin vartta lyhyempi, venttiili olis yksi ratkaisuntapainen, nuo pumpun suuttimet ovat melkoisia mollukoita.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...ss-Kit-p34948/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...-Valve-p59914/

Muuta asiaan kytkeytyvää jos ei noista kumpikaan
https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...sories/?page=1

----------


## fiber

Kiitos avusta TERU, mutta tuubikumit on kyseessä eikä venttiiliä voi vaihtaa. 
Muita neuvoja?

----------


## duris

> Kiitos avusta TERU, mutta tuubikumit on kyseessä eikä venttiiliä voi vaihtaa. 
> Muita neuvoja?



Tuohon on adaptereita. Esim Zipp on toimiva.   

https://larunpyora.com/tuote/zipp-disc-valve-adapter/

----------


## xubu

Kyllä on Cervelo arvokkaan näköinen pyörä.

----------


## fiber

^ Ehkä arvokkaan näköinen, muttei kallis! Ainoat uudet osat ovat juomapullo ja sen teline sekä ketjut. Kaikki muu joko ostettu käytettynä tai vapautunut jostain toisesta fillarista.

----------


## TERU

Yritetäänpä sitte uudelleen, tällainenkin vois auttaa, kun venttiilit on mitä on:

https://www.bike-components.de/en/To...dapter-p75317/

----------


## r.a.i

Siis ”ainoa oikea” tuohon levykiekolle on tietysti Hirame.

https://www.velovitality.co.uk/produ...mium-pump-head

----------


## fiber

Haha, että voi olla pieni levypiippu kallis! Tilasin kympillä FFWD:n oman, ja maksan siitä kaksi kymppiä (toimituskuluineen).

----------


## duris

TT Cervélon jatkoksi toinen TT-Cervélo, mutta levyjarruilla:

----------


## Nickname

Nyt rupeaa selvästi etelässä kesä lähestymään kun tuommoisia nopeita pro tason pyöriä ilmestyy tänne, joten palautan foorumin maanpinnalle talvisella ei niin nopean pyörän kuvalla.  :Cool:

----------


## fiber

duris: TERUn sanoin "Noin kovista pyöristä en edes unelmoi, en unta nää!"

Eli ne pienet erot tekevät ison eron. Hyvän näköinen!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> duris: TERUn sanoin "Noin kovista pyöristä en edes unelmoi, en unta nää!"
> 
> Eli ne pienet erot tekevät ison eron. Hyvän näköinen!



Multa kaveri kysyi, että onko tuo Pinarello semmoinen sun unelmapyörä. Pakko oli vastata, että ei ole. En koskaan kuvitellut pääseväni tuollaista ajamaan, joten en siitä ole osannut unelmoidakaan. Sen verran harvoin noita on ikinä käytettynä ollut myynnissä ja uutena ihan vi*usti yli oman lompakon. 

Fiber meinasi mennä tulevana kesänä kalustosta päätellen melko lujaa. Eikös maantiepyöräkin päivittynyt juuri ? Jos ei kokonaan, niin jotain enven kiekkoja taisi ainakin olla..

----------


## fiber

> Fiber meinasi mennä tulevana kesänä kalustosta päätellen melko lujaa.



Ehkä piirun verran. Pitäisi hankkia jokin rajoittamaton sähkövehje, että olisi enemmän kuin marginaalista merkitystä.




> Eikös maantiepyöräkin päivittynyt juuri ? Jos ei kokonaan, niin jotain enven kiekkoja taisi ainakin olla..



ENVE-kiekot on viimevuotiset, mutta muuten uusi Bianchi.

Ja on hyvän näköinen tuo sinunkin italialainen. Komponentit kiekkoja myöten hyvin sopusoinnussa.

----------


## kp63

> Haha, että voi olla pieni levypiippu kallis! Tilasin kympillä FFWD:n oman, ja maksan siitä kaksi kymppiä (toimituskuluineen).



  Hiramehan on halppistuote, jos haluu, että tempo kulkee pitää olla toi:   SILCA Valve Head Hiro V.2 - Bike24

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Vielä yksi ja sitten ne kuuluisat sanat, että näillä nykyisellä neljällä pyörällä mennään tämä vuosi(uskokoon ken haluua/itse uskon, ehkä).

----------


## TERU

On tuo Nicknamen Konakin Makian näköinen Kärkkäisen sanoja lainatakseni.

----------


## r.a.i

> Haha, että voi olla pieni levypiippu kallis! Tilasin kympillä FFWD:n oman, ja maksan siitä kaksi kymppiä (toimituskuluineen).



Heh, huomaat sit ku tossa ei oo lukitusta ( vai onkohan siinä kierteet?) niin on aika pirullinen pumpata yhdellä kädellä vaikka 8 bar painetta ja pitää samalla toisella kädellä tosta piipusta kiinni...sori offari..

----------


## fiber

> Heh, huomaat sit ku tossa ei oo lukitusta ( vai onkohan siinä kierteet?) niin on aika pirullinen pumpata yhdellä kädellä vaikka 8 bar painetta ja pitää samalla toisella kädellä tosta piipusta kiinni...sori offari..



Mun jalkapumpullani kyllä sujuu tuo yhdelläkin kädellä - usein on tilanne, ettei pysy suulake venttiilissä pitämättä kiinni.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

> Vielä yksi ja sitten ne kuuluisat sanat, että näillä nykyisellä neljällä pyörällä mennään tämä vuosi(uskokoon ken haluua/itse uskon, ehkä)



Mikä koko ja paljonko droppia hissitolpassa? Muistan että oot aikalailla mun mitoissa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikä koko ja paljonko droppia hissitolpassa? Muistan että oot aikalailla mun mitoissa.



M-koko ja 150mm tolppa. Satula jää alimmassa asennossa 15mm korkeammalle kuin vanhassa rungossa. Pitää katsoa miltä tuntuu ajossa vai pitääkö etsiä vähän lyhyemmällä varrella tai pienemmällä kauluksella oleva tolppa. 171/80cm mitoilla mennään. Oli aiemmin M-kokoinen taiga ja se oli ainakin hyvän kokoinen, niin uskalsin tuon käytetyn rungon ostaa.

----------


## TERU

> Mun jalkapumpullani kyllä sujuu tuo yhdelläkin kädellä - usein on tilanne, ettei pysy suulake venttiilissä pitämättä kiinni.



Hyvä jalkapumppu, siis jalalla poljettava, olisi oikeastaan parempi kuin tornipumppu, mutta nuo mitä on nähty ovat huonolaatuisia kuin hiirenloukut!

Molempien käsien olisi parempi olla vapaana pumpatessa, vaikkapa pitää suutinta paikoillaan tai katsella mittaria tarkasti.

----------


## fiber

Sori vielä offtopic, mutta kyseessä on siis itse asiassa tornipumppu, jossa voi hanikasta kääntämällä vaihtaa haluaako kevyemmän pumppauksen ja vähemmän ilmaa kerralla vai raskaamman ja isompia annoksia. 

Ettei jää ihan asiattomaksi, laitetaan vielä yksi kuva Oltresta.

----------


## TERU

Täyttä kultaa koko ajokki!
On tolpalla pituutta!

----------


## fiber

Tuo on liian lyhyt tolppa ja 1,5 cm tarvitaan lisää. Olen odotellut oikean mittaista nyt useamman kuukauden mutta Bianchi lagaa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Stoicci

----------


## kauris

Tuo valkoinen kultaisilla teksteillä on tyylikäs. Ja ihan nätin näköinen pyörä muutoinkin.

----------


## sak

Se on, Neuron CF8 2020. XL.

Lähetetty minun Pixel 4a laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

Eka täpäri lyhyellä säätölenkillä. -20 Scott Spark RC 900 Team. Tätä ennen on ollut täysjäykkä läski ja jäykkäperä 29+. Niihin verrattuna kyllä kulkee ja joustava perä toimii juurissa aika kivasti. Ja kunhan oppii vielä hienosäätämään paineita ja vaimennuksia, niin varmaan paranee. Plussallakin ajeli ihan hyvin xc-maroja ja siihen käyttöön tämäkin tulee. Toki myös muut maastolenkit.

Valokuvaus tökkii edelleen, en toki malttanut siihen kauheasti panostaa....
(Se on vihreä, vaikka ei siltä näytäkään)

----------


## kukavaa

_20210404_091652 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## tchegge_

Kevätkuvat ennenkö pahemmin kuraantuvat. Salsaan vaihtui tanko ja satula tälle keväälle. Trekille voisi miettiä dropperia joskus, ja lukot pitäisi muistaa vaihtaa avopolkimien tilalle ennen kevään ensimmäistä lenkkiä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## AnttiWalker

Leikin vähän vastahankitulla Canon m3-kameralla ja testailen fokuspisteitä. Mitä mieltä tästä raekuurokuvasta?

----------


## Iglumies

> Kevätkuvat ennenkö pahemmin kuraantuvat. Salsaan vaihtui tanko ja satula tälle keväälle. Trekille voisi miettiä dropperia joskus, ja lukot pitäisi muistaa vaihtaa avopolkimien tilalle ennen kevään ensimmäistä lenkkiä. 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Onko kuitenkin vähän ylimitoitettu nappula plussapyörään, itsellä riittänyt woodsmokessa chupacabrat (xr2) ja painonsäästö tuo vielä oman hauskuutensa ajoon.

----------


## Divi

Mulla oli taannoin Farley EX8:ssa 29x3" WTB Rangerit molemmissa päissä (Chubacabraa/XR2 vastaava), ja myöhemmin Surlyn Dirt Wizard edessä.
Vähän se tietysti vaikuttaa rullaavuuteen mutta tuo se niin paljon lisää luottamusta kurakelillä että kaikki alamäet on tuhannesti mukavampia. Taakse en kaipaa niin järeää kumia omissa ajoissa, ja nyt on nykysessäkin pyörässä kyllä vaihteeksi 29x2.6" XR2 molemmissa päissä.

----------


## tchegge_

Se on näissä lähimaastoissa vähän fifty-sixty, kivikkojuurakossa toi minijonne on ollut aika hyvä. Tosin just hypistelin verkkovarastossa  olevia Maxxiksen Chronicleja ja mietin että jos laittais semmoisen taakse. Saisi vähän nopeutta takaisin. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## kauris

Pojan Radon Cragger vaihtui tänään mullet setuppiin. Muita aiemmin tehtyjä muutoksia alkuperäisestä vaihtajan ja vaihteensiirtäjän vaihtuminen sx->gx ja nyt kun vaihtui kiekko Dt swiss 1900 sarjaan niin siinä on myös kiinni gx pakka. Satula myös vaihtunut. 
Edessä 29 Maxxis Dhf 2.5 Exo+ ja takana nyt 27.5 Maxxis Aggressor 2.4 DD.
Ainakin manuaali nousi ja pysyikin nyt ihan kivasti kun 29-29 kiekoilla mulla oli vaikeuksia saada kiskaistua keula ylös. Saa nähdä koliseeko kammet nyt kiviin maastossa. Ei se ihan liian matalalta tuossa parinsadan metrin lenkillä kadulla vaikuttanut. Taakse olis tietty voinut laittaa 2.6 leveän Magic Maryn joka olis ollut vähän korkeampi kuin tuo 2.4 aggressor.

----------


## Keevo

Kesäkausi alkaa olla käsillä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmruuska

Eka sähköpyörä. Tästä se alamäki alkaa... no, istuu hyvin ostoskassien väriin.

----------


## 0802905

Onko tolpassa optinen harha, vai onko se oikeasti noin korkealla.

----------


## kmruuska

> Onko tolpassa optinen harha, vai onko se oikeasti noin korkealla.



On oikeasti noin korkealla. Pitkät jalat on pitkät. Runko on XL ja ajoasento tuntuu mainiolta. Paljon paremmin sopii mulle kuin Neuron CF XL.

----------


## xubu

^^Päinvastoin, ylämäet helpottuu.

----------


## 0802905

Pyörä on kyllä hieno

----------


## Iglumies

Yllättävän paljon kasvanu juuria ja kiviä poluille viimeisen kuukauden aikana.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## N-K

Jo syksyllä ostettua Radonia tuli tuunailtua.


Lisää kuvia:
https://i.imgur.com/yAlNzs6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/32zEmja.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rAB99Uw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LkShqt3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/atMtEQz.jpg

----------


## kukavaa

_20210424_102034 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## fiber

^Sojottaako kahvat siis ylöspäin? Kuvittelisin, että on ranteille huono asento. Muuten kyllä oikein mainio fillari, #polkisin

----------


## kukavaa

Tanko hakee vielä asentoaan, kun ei oikein suorista tangoista ole kokemusta.

----------


## Puskis

Ehkä paras celeste Bianchi mitä oon nähnyt.

----------


## Iisiraireri

Tällä uuteen nousuun; koirat ja isäntä.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...81662401846004

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hieno Radon ja hieno kuva. Ei ihan joka päivä näe noita Goodyearin maastorenkaita.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tässä jonkinlainen kuva uudesta maantiekiiturista.

----------


## kauris

Nopean näköinen! Ja hieno väritys. Oma silmä vaan ei tahdo tottua noihin maantiepyörän jarrulevyihin. Toinen vaikeuksia aiheuttanut on tuo seat stayn ja satulaputken liitos, jossa seat stay ei lähdekään aivan ylhäältä vaakaputken kanssa samalta korkeudelta. Tässä sinun pyörässä se näyttää ihan ookoolta!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Nopean näköinen! Ja hieno väritys. Oma silmä vaan ei tahdo tottua noihin maantiepyörän jarrulevyihin. Toinen vaikeuksia aiheuttanut on tuo seat stayn ja satulaputken liitos, jossa seat stay ei lähdekään aivan ylhäältä vaakaputken kanssa samalta korkeudelta. Tässä sinun pyörässä se näyttää ihan ookoolta!



Tänä päivänä runkoissa on mitä erikoisempia ratkaisuja, osa niistä varmaan toimiviakin ratkaisuja ja osa taas ei. Onkohan tuossa Spessun tapauksessa haettu lisäjäykkyyttä vai kenties jotain muuta tuolla seat stay ratkaisulla.

----------


## frp

Aerodynamiikan vuoksi no pudotetaan

----------


## Lvaline

Tänään oli NBD, Specialized Fuse Comp 29 -21

----------


## Privileged

Yleisön pyynnöstä lisää pudotettuja periä ja levyjarruja  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Kiekot ja runko sopii hyvin yhteen. Jotenkin samanlaista muotokieltä. Mukaan lukien kiekkojen kuviointi.

----------


## Aakoo

> Tässä jonkinlainen kuva uudesta maantiekiiturista.



Hieno on Tarmac!

----------


## Föhn

Ai että tuo BMC hivelee silmiä. Erityisesti nuo mittasuhteet ja geometria puhumattakaan onnistuneesta pullotelineiden muotoilusta viehättää.

----------


## fiber

Jarkolla upea soitin! Mitkä kiekot? Satulan kiinnitys aika ääriasennossa, mutta sinähän olet kevyt kuski.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno BMC Privilegedillä, taitaa olla Fulcrumin kiekot fillarissa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Privileged

> Jarkolla upea soitin! Mitkä kiekot? Satulan kiinnitys aika ääriasennossa, mutta sinähän olet kevyt kuski.



Kiitos kaikille, kiekot on 75mm korkeat Fulcrumin Windit. 19mm sisäleveys ja ulkoleveys 27mm. Päällä on tubelessina Continentalin GP5K 28mm.

 Satula on muistaakseni jo liki 7v kestänyt noin edessä (60mm satulannokka keskiön takana). Tolpassa olisi vielä mahdollisuus siirtää eteenkinpäin kiinnitystä, mutta näytti vielä erikoisemmalta. Mutta katsotaan mihin asettuu tässä kesän aikana  :Hymy:

----------


## Privileged

Juha Lehtisellä komia Tarmac myös! Itsekkin SL7:n perään katselin, mutta jäljellä oli enää silloin Expertin harmaata väritystä. Se oli aivan liian samanlainen kuin krossarini  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harald

^ "Rakas, tämä on edelleen se sama vanha pyörä."

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Juha Lehtisellä komia Tarmac myös! Itsekkin SL7:n perään katselin, mutta jäljellä oli enää silloin Expertin harmaata väritystä. Se oli aivan liian samanlainen kuin krossarini



Itselläni oli ensin ajatuksissa Tarmac Pro SL7 mutta haluamallani värillä ja koolla ei ollut saatavuutta enää. Pientä neuvottelua ja mietintä myssy päähän niin ratkaisuksi päädyttiin S-Works SL7:aan. Jälkiasennuksena Ceramicspeedin keskiö ja P2m NGeco wattimittari. En tiedä kuinka tarkka Rapalan kalavaaka on mutta ilman polkimia paino asettui 6,9kg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Föhn

^ Hyvä lukema kun ilmeisen vakio-osat paikoillaan eikä virityksiä harrastettu. Rovalin profiili jotain 60mm?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> ^ Hyvä lukema kun ilmeisen vakio-osat paikoillaan eikä virityksiä harrastettu. Rovalin profiili jotain 60mm?



Joo, Ultegran R8050 Di2 osasarja kyseessä ja kiekkoina Rovalin CLX50 disc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Föhn

Sama setti piti tulla myös tuohon Ultimate CF SL: ään mutta kun möivät ei oota niin päädyin Sramiin. Shimanon tummanpuhuvaan kuosiin tottuneena tuon Sramin red sarjan datsun kromaus tuntuu hieman groteskilta.  :Hymy: 
ja mitä noihin värityksiin tulee, niin maantielle soveltuvat konkelit ovat aina olleet punaisia, mustia tai punamustia. Lempivärini ilmeisen selvästi. Nykyisessä jouduin tyytymään sähkösiniseen. Tuommoinen feidattu punamusta on kyllä aika ihqu. Pakko sanoa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Sama setti piti tulla myös tuohon Ultimate CF SL: ään mutta kun möivät ei oota niin päädyin Sramiin. Shimanon tummanpuhuvaan kuosiin tottuneena tuon Sramin red sarjan datsun kromaus tuntuu hieman groteskilta. 
> ja mitä noihin värityksiin tulee, niin maantielle soveltuvat konkelit ovat aina olleet punaisia, mustia tai punamustia. Lempivärini ilmeisen selvästi. Nykyisessä jouduin tyytymään sähkösiniseen. Tuommoinen feidattu punamusta on kyllä aika ihqu. Pakko sanoa.



Onneksi olin ajoissa liikkeellä niin sain kesäksi uuden fillarin. Tammikuun alussa tilasin ja viime viikolla kuriiri toi kotiin. Kampisettiä olisi pitänyt vielä odottaa mutta kerroin että ei tarvita, löytyy omasta takaa rattaat ja wattimittari.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

^Nopealta näyttää sinunkin moposi! Pikantisti pullotelineet disainattu just eikä melkein.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> ^Nopealta näyttää sinunkin moposi! Pikantisti pullotelineet disainattu just eikä melkein.



Olinkin jo suunnittelemassa pullotelineiden ostoa kun en arvannut että telineet tulee mukana, no onneksi ei tarvinnut tilata. Aina tahtoo meikäläisen valokuvat kompastumaan amatöörimäisyyteen kun ei saa tallennettua sitä vaikutelmaa miltä luonnossa näyttää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BB Holland

> K







> 



Olen itse vähän retromiehiä eikä uudet maasturit uppoa ollenkaan, mutta näissä Cerveloissa on jotakin. Itse en kehtaisi ajaa tuommoisilla, luulisivat vielä tosipyöräilijäksi.

----------


## sf12

> Tässä jonkinlainen kuva uudesta maantiekiiturista.




On hieno pyörä! Tuota pyörää ei tarvii selitellä.

----------


## ZaWing

Jatketaan samalla linjalla. Tuore vapaaehtoinen kidutuslaite.

----------


## Föhn

Tässähän alkaa kutkuttaa ostaa korkeampaa kuitulaippaa alle kun kattelee näitä kuvia.

----------


## TANUKI

Hienojen hiilikuitukiitureiden perään jotain vähän vähemmän hienoa alumiinista. Plussa sai allensa xc-fillarin kiekkopäivityksen johdosta yli jääneet kaksysi crossmaxit (yläkuva). Suhteellisen mielenkiintoinen ajettava, en vain osaa päättää onko se mielenkiintoinen hyvällä vai huonolla tavalla.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## EnduroSenior

Tuollahan noita fotoja olisi omasta dh-tykistä, jos joku osaava innostuisi leikkaamaan ja liimaamaan niitä tähän...

https://fi-fi.facebook.com/Canyon.FI/

----------


## PatilZ

Tämän olisi voinut laittaa myös pyöräprojekti säikeeseen, mutta olisi vaatinut ehkä silloin ennen-jälkeen asetelman. 

Lähtötilanteessa mulla oli sini-valko-musta Bianchi Infiniton runko vuodelta 2010, jonka olin saanut Ruotsissa rikki ajettuani eteen ilmiintyneeseen kasaan. 

Rungon korjaus ja maalaus by Jed Bikes (kiitos!). Punaisen teeman kruunaa Sram Red etap -osasarja. 

Kuvassa koeajon jälkeen. Oli hyvä, mutta tuli mietittyä tarvitseeko tätä. Toisaalta vaimo sanoo, ettei meillä ole taloudellista pakkoa myydä. Eli ajoon esim. brevetteihin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

Aika hassua, mutta jokin tuossa huutaa: "Lisää runkotarroja!"

Oikeastaan tykkään valtavasti tämäntyyppisistä ratkaisuista, joilla vanhasta pyörästä tehdään uusi ja persoonallinen. Puhtaasti makuasia, mutta minusta punaista on nyt niin paljon että se vaatii ehdottomasti rohkeita valintoja ajoasun suhteen, jotta kokonaisuus olisi todella onnistunut. Mielelläni näkisin ajajan yllä vaikkapa tällaisen:

----------


## kauris

Uus peli erityisesti parkkikäyttöön. Propain Spindrift al. 
Satulatolpan panta vaihtuu mustan väriseen kunhan valmistaja saa niitä taas käsiinsä ja pistää postissa perässä.

----------


## PatilZ

> Aika hassua, mutta jokin tuossa huutaa: "Lisää runkotarroja!"
> 
> Oikeastaan tykkään valtavasti tämäntyyppisistä ratkaisuista, joilla vanhasta pyörästä tehdään uusi ja persoonallinen. Puhtaasti makuasia, mutta minusta punaista on nyt niin paljon että se vaatii ehdottomasti rohkeita valintoja ajoasun suhteen, jotta kokonaisuus olisi todella onnistunut. Mielelläni näkisin ajajan yllä vaikkapa tällaisen:



Onko ajoasu riittävän lähellä? Siinä muuten bianchin lähtötilanne. 
Ja siis edelleen espoolaistumisesta huolimatta olen kanuuna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

Vakuutan ettei minulla ollut aavistustakaan kanuunalaisuudesta! Mutta olen täysin vakuuttunut siitä että yhdistelmä toimii ja lyö monet muut oikein tyylikkääksikin kehutut,

----------


## Kanuuna

> …espoolaistumisesta huolimatta olen kanuuna.



Et ole minäolen myös kanuunalainen, mutta nimimerkkini ei valitettavasti juonna juuriaan Kanuunoista.

----------


## PatilZ

> Et ole minäolen myös kanuunalainen, mutta nimimerkkini ei valitettavasti juonna juuriaan Kanuunoista.



Siinäpä se ison ja pienen alkukirjaimen ero olikin tiivistettynä. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

Bianchin maalautusprojekti on itsellänikin tuloillaan. Pitää vaan löytää oikea tekijä, jolla olisi taiteellista silmää ja osaamista tehdä moniväristä/detaljeja.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Siinäpä se ison ja pienen alkukirjaimen ero olikin tiivistettynä. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



TottaOli pakko tarttua, kun kerrankin voi.

----------


## fiber

> Kanuuna ... Liittynyt: 05/2016



Ettei vaan olisi ensikäynti osunut vappuaaton jälkeiseen aamuun?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakkejkl

Rocky mountain täysjousto hiilikuiturungolla. Kuvattu tahkolla 10/20. Oon kyllä tykänny

----------


## Antza44

> Rocky mountain täysjousto hiilikuiturungolla. Kuvattu tahkolla 10/20. Oon kyllä tykänny



Nätti on näin mielikuvituksessani :Cool: .

----------


## Jakkejkl

miksei tuo kuva näy? Miten se pitäs liittää oikein? T. Uus käyttäjä

----------


## Puskis

Lataat kuvan johonkin muuhun palveluun ja sitten käytät kuvan linkkiä:
esim. https://pic.useful.fi/ tai https://imgur.com/

Vois olla vaikka ketjun aloitusviestissä ohjeita.

----------


## Jakkejkl

Kiitti!
Jos ny näkyis
https://pic.useful.fi/fsr4Hljb2.jpg

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ettei vaan olisi ensikäynti osunut vappuaaton jälkeiseen aamuun?



Shhh…

----------


## Sambolo

> Kiitti!
> Jos ny näkyis
> https://pic.useful.fi/fsr4Hljb2.jpg

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Lataat kuvan johonkin muuhun palveluun ja sitten käytät kuvan linkkiä:
> esim. https://pic.useful.fi/ tai https://imgur.com/
> 
> Vois olla vaikka ketjun aloitusviestissä ohjeita.



Tai vois olla vaikka foorumin alusta nykyajassa.

----------


## fiber

^ Hieno fillari, mutta isoimmat bonuspisteet kuvaajalle.

----------


## macci

Tätä päässee ensi viikolla testaamaan jo kesävaatetuksessa



Ribble Ultra TT ja ns. treenikiekot + GP5000 TL 25mm
kovempiin vetoihin levykiekko + 85mm ja Corsa Speed / Michelin TT
eteen pitää vielä asentaa jarrun ilmanohjain ja tikuiksi vaihtuu aerocoachin UCI laillinen versio
takaluukku on juuri riittävän suuri pumpulle, työkalulle, venttiilinjatkeille, levykiekkoadapterille, sisurille ja kamelinpaskalle. tubeless työkalu on kampisetin sisällä (toisella puolella)

----------


## xubu

^?ieno. Millainen takajarru tuossa on

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> ^?ieno. Millainen takajarru tuossa on



Vannejarru rungon alla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xubu

^Kiitos tiedosta. Piti muuten kirjoitaa Hieno eikä ?ieno.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

............................

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tulee upea kesä tämän kaverin kanssa.



Sitä en yhtään epäile. Olen myös ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että pyörienkin osalta niin kauneus kuin hienous on hyvin pitkälti katsojan silmissä, mutta koska olen (pieni) mulkku, haluan muistuttaa että meillä on - ihan syystäkin - olemassa sellainen selvästi nimetty ketju kuin "Sähköpyöräsi kuva".



Tämän kaverin kanssa on ollut hauskaa ympäri vuoden ja niin tullee olemaan jatkossakin:



Alumiinen G-Crosser ei ole ihan keveimmästä päästä (eikä kuskikaan nopeimmasta), mutta uskoisin että se on kuvan varustuksessa aivan kelvollinen niin pitkälle brevetille kuin mihin kuskista ylipäätään saattaisi olla.

Arkelin satulatolppaan kiinnitettävä Randonneur-laukku on parempiin verrattuna julmetun painava, mutta sitähän voi kompensoida pienemmällä määrällä mukaan otettavia varusteita.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Sitä en yhtään epäile. Olen myös ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että pyörienkin osalta niin kauneus kuin hienous on hyvin pitkälti katsojan silmissä, *mutta koska olen  mulkku,* haluan muistuttaa että meillä on - ihan syystäkin - olemassa sellainen selvästi nimetty ketju kuin "Sähköpyöräsi kuva".



Samaa mieltä. Mulkku olet. Ei epäilystäkään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo sähkömopot voisi pitää siellä omalla alueellaan.

----------


## PatilZ

> Sitä en yhtään epäile. Olen myös ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että pyörienkin osalta niin kauneus kuin hienous on hyvin pitkälti katsojan silmissä, mutta koska olen (pieni) mulkku, haluan muistuttaa että meillä on - ihan syystäkin - olemassa sellainen selvästi nimetty ketju kuin "Sähköpyöräsi kuva".
> 
> 
> 
> Tämän kaverin kanssa on ollut hauskaa ympäri vuoden ja niin tullee olemaan jatkossakin:
> 
> * kuva (pienen) mulkun pyörästä *
> 
> Alumiinen G-Crosser ei ole ihan keveimmästä päästä (eikä kuskikaan nopeimmasta), mutta uskoisin että se on kuvan varustuksessa aivan kelvollinen niin pitkälle brevetille kuin mihin kuskista ylipäätään saattaisi olla.
> ...



Koska olen myös (pieni) mulkku, tohtinen kehua Firlefanzin Brevetti-putkikamelin kauneutta. Jotenkin tällainen omaan tarkoitukseen äärimmilleen viety funktionaalisuus on myös esteettinen näky. Siinä on polkupyörä, jolla on tarkoitus. Kiitos.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Joo, Ultegran R8050 Di2 osasarja kyseessä ja kiekkoina Rovalin CLX50 disc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pitääpi korjata omia sanomisiaan. Spessussani on Rovalin CL50 Rapide kiekot. Alkujaan ymmärsin että tilalle tulee toinen malli kun oletin/ymmärsin että Rapide ei ole jälleenmyynti malli vaan ainoastaan tehdas rakennettuihin fillareihin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antti Salonen

Reilly Gradient custom-geometrialla. Osasarja on Campan 1x13 ja osat muutenkin tuttua ja turvallista. Kiekot on Farsportsit 26 mm sisäleveydellä ja DT:n navoilla, eli ns. parempaa kiinakuitua. 

Kokonaisuudessaan tämä on aika maantiepyörämäinen, eli kulmat on nykymuotiin verrattuna aika jyrkät ja ajoasento kohtuumatala. Soralla ja hiekalla kulkee upeasti, asfaltillakin ihan hienosti, ja poluilla jotenkuten pärjäillään. Paino on aika tasan 8,5 kiloa kuvan kokoonpanossa.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Justiin mieleiseksi hierottu Runteli Mörri, teräksinen hardcorefatbike.



Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rosco

> Reilly Gradient custom-geometrialla. Osasarja on Campan 1x13 ja osat muutenkin tuttua ja turvallista. Kiekot on Farsportsit 26 mm sisäleveydellä ja DT:n navoilla, eli ns. parempaa kiinakuitua. 
> 
> Kokonaisuudessaan tämä on aika maantiepyörämäinen, eli kulmat on nykymuotiin verrattuna aika jyrkät ja ajoasento kohtuumatala. Soralla ja hiekalla kulkee upeasti, asfaltillakin ihan hienosti, ja poluilla jotenkuten pärjäillään. Paino on aika tasan 8,5 kiloa kuvan kokoonpanossa.



Oijjj, Suomessa taitaa nyt olla 4 Gradienttia! Mun Gradientti paino tasan 8,5 kans Eastonin kuitukammilla.

----------


## mpk

> Reilly Gradient custom-geometrialla. Osasarja on Campan 1x13 ja osat muutenkin tuttua ja turvallista.



On se vaan nätti!

----------


## PatilZ

Kyllä Gradientilla ajaisin minäkin. Kummatkin kävis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r.a.i

Reillyt kyllä hyvän näköisiä! Tuleeks noihin paljon hintaa lisää, jos haluaa muuttaa geometriaa?

----------


## Antti Salonen

Muistaakseni maksoin 400 puntaa lisähintaa, mikä oli mun mielestä kohtuullinen hinta. Tilasin vain runkosetin.

Gradientissa on vähän samaa vaivaa kuin monissa muissakin gravel-runkosetissä, eli pienissä runkokoissa on hassut kulmat. XS-koko oli periaatteessa mulle se oikea, mutta pystyputki oli 76 astetta (aika hilkulla saako normaalilla setback-tolpalla satulan riittävän taakse). 

Isompi ongelma oli se, että kun muissa koissa oli ohjauskulma 71-72 astetta niin XS:ään oli pistetty 70 astetta -- ilmeisesti siksi, ettei kenkä osuisi renkaaseen. Tossa on prioriteetit mun nähdäkseni väärin ja sellainen oletus, että ohjausgeometrialla ei olisi niin väliä.

En halua noin hidasta ohjausta eikä mulla käytännössä ole osunut kenkä renkaaseen, niin pyysin rungon normaalimmilla kulmilla. Ja vaakaputkeen laitettiin hiukan lisää mittaa.

----------


## r.a.i

On varsin kohtuullinen lisähinta, ja kannattava muutos..

----------


## Aakoo

Tässä pari räpsyä omasta halpis-Tarmacista, mitä muutamassakin ketjussa on syksyn ja talven mittaan speksailtu. Ihan tyytyväinen olen lopputulokseen, kyllä tällä mun maantieajelut hoitaa  :Hymy: . Kaiken kaikkiaan pitänee olla tyytyväinen, että ylipäätään sai pyörän tälle kaudelle.

----------


## TPP

Mukavaa nähdä vaihteeksi muita kuin S-alkuisia palikoita Spessussa!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Spessu Campan osilla. Aika vähän näkyy fillareissa Campagnolon eps osasarjoja yleensäkään, enemminkin mekaanisia. Ne on sitten joko Shimanoa tai Sramia.

----------


## JohannesP

Tarkoititko hydraulisia? Mekaaniset Campat tuossa näyttää olevan eikä EPS sähköä. 

Vissiin ihan ok toimii mekaanisetkin tuossa Spessussa stemmin perusteella vai oliko isompia ongelmia?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Tarkoititko hydraulisia? Mekaaniset Campat tuossa näyttää olevan eikä EPS sähköä. 
> 
> Vissiin ihan ok toimii mekaanisetkin tuossa Spessussa stemmin perusteella vai oliko isompia ongelmia?



Vähän epäselvästi kirjoitin, myönnän. Kun näin että tuossa Spessussa on mekaaninen osasarja niin tuli mieleeni että vähän näkee maantiefillareissa sähköisiä Campan osasarjoja, sitä tarkoitin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

> Vissiin ihan ok toimii mekaanisetkin tuossa Spessussa stemmin perusteella vai oliko isompia ongelmia?



Ei mitään isompaa, sen kun vaan pujotteli kuoret rungon sisään. Jarruletkut oli vähän mielenkiintoisempi operaatio... Vaihteet naksuu kohdilleen jämäkästi, niin kuin Campalla on tapana: minulla on gravelissa samat osat ulkoisilla vaijerivedoilla, ja toiminta on täysin identtistä. EPS olisi räjäyttänyt budjetin aika täysin (koska Super Record), pitää katsella sitten jos Campa alkaa tekemään halvempaa sähkösarjaa tai jos H11 EPS osat sattuvat käytettynä vastaan sopuhinnalla.

----------


## PTS

New bike day! Cannondale SuperX 2 2021.

Pöllittyjen krossarin ja gravelin tilalle tällainen kompromissi. (Ja himaan traineri talvea varten). Edellinen Trek Crockett oli ehkä parempi, ainakin krossikäyttöön. Tässä cännärissä on jonkin verran loivempi keulakulma, tuntuu jos ei nyt laiskemmalta, niin ainakin vakaammalta. Poluilla ja krossissa ei niin hyvä, mutta tiellä ihan jees. Runko on ainakin jäykkä. Kai tuolla ajelee.

----------


## Dieselman



----------


## Jsavilaa

-99 Lava Dome, gravelmoodissa.



Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nickname

Esitellään vielä tämä minun kauiten omistuksessani ollut pyörä (12 tai 13-vuotta), uustuotanto Jopo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Matta vihreä eli kelpaisi vaikka Suomen armeijalle, kultainen keulamerkki kielii laadusta ja erikois osat kuten sormien mukaan muotoutuvat tupet, sielunpoistajalla varustetut venttiilinhatut ja aerodymanttinen satula viimeistelee lopputuloksen.
Pieni natina ohjainlaakerista ja löysät ketjut (hyppäsi vain kaksi kertaa pois) kielii pienestä huollon tarpeesta.

Kuitenkin ihan loistava pyörä ajaa,  herrasmiesmäisen pysty ajoasento.

----------


## harald

^arvostan ....

----------


## mteebee

Ridley x-fire sram red osasarjalla, 7 tai 8 vuotta sitten ostin käytettynä Helsingistä, ehkä joku foorumilainen tunnistaa vanhan pyöränsä  :Hymy:  . Ihan loistava laite, ei minkään näköistä tarvetta vaihtaa uudempaan.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Nyt on kaksi Gianttia tallissa. Täpäri tuli Revoltin kaveriksi. (Giant Anthem Advanced Pro 1 2021)

----------


## ArtoR

Heh, kuva Ridleystä oli hyvä. Oli yht'äkkiä kuin kuva omasta Ridleystäni olisi ilmestynyt näytölle.  :Hymy:  No, yksityiskohdissa on toki eroja. Omani ostin 2012 ja kaikkiaan kilometrejä pyörällä on kertynyt melkein 47000. Nyttemmin pyörä viettää eläkepäiviä kesäpaikalla.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## jopoaja

New Bike Day!

----------


## fob

Vanhan pyörän päivä. 


Joko tällä pääsisi retrokerhoon?

----------


## kauris

Spindrift mullet setuppiin. 29-runko, 27.5 takakiekko ja keulan pidensin eilen myös 180->190 mm. 
Keulakulma alkaa olemaan ns. tarpeeksi loiva, n. 63 astetta  :Hymy:

----------


## Namusetä

New bike day!

----------


## kauris

Nyt on nätti!

----------


## Aakoo

Canyon on hieno!

----------


## pätkä

No niinpäs onkin!

----------


## Sotanorsu666



----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Komia Pinarello.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kai tuon pitäisi olla hieno, kun se on kallis ja Pinarello, mutta omaan silmään jotenkin liikaa jotain. Esim. tuo massiivisesta rungon yläosasta sojottava satulatolpppa ei integroidu kokonaisuuteen jotenkin niin yhtään.

----------


## plr

> Esim. tuo massiivisesta rungon yläosasta sojottava satulatolpppa ei integroidu kokonaisuuteen jotenkin niin yhtään.



Vaikka minusta yllä oleva F8 on kokonaisuutena hieno, niin satulatolpasta olen samaa mieltä. Dogmissa satulatolpan taakse ulottuva aero(?)jatke ei visuaalisesti ole optimaalinen, koska pystylinjaan tulee epäjatkuvuuskohta. Mutta ei hätää: Princessä asia on kunnossa.

Dogma


Prince

----------


## pturunen

Eikö meillä ollut hauku jonkun toisen pyörän kuva erikseen? Minusta tuo musta on hieno, tuo mieleen Batmanin (tai ainakin sellaisella se voisi pahiksia jahdata).

----------


## plr

Mattamusta F8 on paras väritykseltään. Pinarellon kaarevista linjoista ei voi kuin pitää.

----------


## MRe

Onhan toi sotanorsun Pinarello kyllä omistajansa (nicin) näköinen. Siis mulle positiivisessa mielessä. Onko toi etukiekko tosiaan isompi vai näyttääkö vain?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Onhan toi sotanorsun Pinarello kyllä omistajansa (nicin) näköinen. Siis mulle positiivisessa mielessä. Onko toi etukiekko tosiaan isompi vai näyttääkö vain?



Näyttää vain. Pitäisi ainakin olla samaa kokoa. Ja ettei elämä olisi vain pelkkää mustaa ja aerodynaamista, niin tässä vähän sinistä perinteisempää muotoilua(poislukien tuo dropattu chainstay) uunituoreena suoraan myymälästä.

----------


## JKO17

Tänään tuli postista. Säädöt suunnilleen  kohdille ja koeajolle.

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

Crescent Race 2316. Tästä olen suunnitellut monta kertaa fixiä, mutta ehkä taidan pitää kuitenkin alkuperäisenä. 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijä: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## kaakku

Sotiksella uus OPEN? Parillisille päiville vihreä ja parittomille sininen? Vai kävikö vanhalle jotain?

----------


## Tempo



----------


## Köfte

> Crescent Race 2316. Tästä olen suunnitellut monta kertaa fixiä, mutta ehkä taidan pitää kuitenkin alkuperäisenä. 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
> Pyörä Äijä: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA



Älä fixaa, noita(kin) on raiskattu jo liikaa. Rataraamit alkavat kokea jo samaa inflaatiota.
Toki parempi käytössä, kun metallin kierrätyksessä. Hieno Cressu ,aika ison näköinen?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sotiksella uus OPEN? Parillisille päiville vihreä ja parittomille sininen? Vai kävikö vanhalle jotain?



Sinisellä jatketaan. Laitoin sulle viestiä.

----------


## IHD

^^ näpsäkän näköinen Kuutio, herättää omistamisen halua. Olisi jo hieman hankalaa tehdä valintaa tuon ja aiemmin kuvassa olevan sinisen Rotkon välillä.
Gräveleitä alkaa olemaan mukavasti tarjolla kuituisena myös tuossa hieman halvemmassa hintaluokassa.

----------


## pturunen

Kuutioon on saatu kivasti rengastilaa taakse. Lokasuojan asennus ei ole milleistä kiinni. OPEN on hieno!

----------


## JKO17

Laitetaan nyt koko kalustosta kuva myös itselle muistoksi, kun kaikki on kunnossa ja putsattuina.
Orbea Orca Aero , Canyon Grizl ja Cannondale Scalpel vm. 2014

----------


## FreeZ

Jonkun verran kilsoja takana, aiva loistava laite!

BMC URS, ZIPP 303s kiekot, Laufin Smothie tanko. Toimiva kokonaisuus.

----------


## Exluossa

https://pic.useful.fi/28tgAokJ5.jpg

----------


## kukavaa

IMG_20210610_163338_912 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Uudet kiekot.

----------


## kauris

Niin nättiä, niin nättiä.

----------


## Jarko

Myyntiin menossa:

----------


## Aki L



----------


## JohannesP

Osasarja päivitty ja wattikammet poistu. Mukavampi nauttia pitkistä rauhallisemmista ajoista ilman wattien kyttäämistä. Sopii ainakin itselleni. 

</span>

----------


## kauris

Mekaanista ja Campagnolon Recordia. Parasta.

----------


## liero



----------


## Nickname

Hah hah  :Leveä hymy:  Hauska idea, mitenkä tuossa toimii ohjaus? Kun emäputki on vinossa ja samoin haarukka niin eikös seaiheuta sen että "leikkuupöytä" nousee toiselta puolelta ilmaan, esim. jos käännytään vasemmalle niin oikeapuoli nousee.

----------


## liero

Juurikin noin, ohjaus ei oikein toimi...

----------


## kukavaa

Oikein hyvä kravelpyörä tämäkin, tiukempi keula kun vaan vielä olisi.

----------


## TrueBlue

Neljännesvuosisata takana, tässä viimeisin revisio...

----------


## pturunen

Jumalauta, 1996 Pine Mountain? Pakko olla värin ja canti-adapterien perusteella. Mullakin oli tuollainen... samoin V-jarruihin päivitettynä.

----------


## TrueBlue

> Jumalauta, 1996 Pine Mountain? Pakko olla värin ja canti-adapterien perusteella. Mullakin oli tuollainen... samoin V-jarruihin päivitettynä.



Sepä se! Ja ainoastaan keskiö ja kammet alkuperäiset. Fillari oli pitkään työmatka-ajossa, mutta nyttemmin vain kauniin sään siirtymisissä...

----------


## kni

> Neljännesvuosisata takana, tässä viimeisin revisio...



Ai että, hattu pois, on komea.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 5.3 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LNCR

Talvella tuli maalattua oma maantiepyörä.

----------


## Nickname

^ Huh huh.... Nyt on upea, tuollaisesta avaruus teemaisesta maalauksesta itse haavailen.

----------


## 0802905

Peukkua kaikille vannejarru maantiepyörille! Nyt puhuu markkinamiesten harhaanjohtama levyjarrupyörän omistaja..

----------


## kukavaa

_20210704_102453 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Traclokross.

----------


## spaddu



----------


## spaddu



----------


## PAL

Foorumille liitytty, ensimmäinen postaus tänne ja ensimmäinen gravel itselleni.  :Cool:

----------


## Jokkepappa

Nbd lenkki.

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hphuhtin

> Foorumille liitytty, ensimmäinen postaus tänne ja ensimmäinen gravel itselleni.



Tervetuloa foorumille! Ihan hyvä, että liityit nyt, kun mietit seuraavan pyöräsi hankintaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tafi

Liityin tänään, ensimmäinen postaus. Canyon Roadlite 7 AL kuva:

----------


## Tafi

Koko on S. Hyvä mulle, 173/71cm

----------


## anelkka



----------


## Jambo



----------


## miikkaR

Tuli kasailtua kaksi uutta pyörää. Ensimmäinen täysjousto 


ja ensimmäinen käyräsarvinen

----------


## jakkok

> Tuli kasailtua kaksi uutta pyörää.



Hyvän näköisiä ensipyöriä!

Voisin veikata että käyräsarvisesta satulan nokka tulee nousemaan ylöspäin ja ohjaustanko puolestaan kääntyy toiseen suuntaan  :Vink: 

Ainakin tuosta kuvakulmasta näyttää kovasti siltä. Valkoinen satula ja ohjaustankonauha sopii hienosti.

Lähetetty minun SM-G780F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## miikkaR

> Hyvän näköisiä ensipyöriä!



Tattis! Mulla ei tosiaan ole noista gibburasarvisten ajoasennoista mitään kokemusta, mitä nyt jonkun tutoriaalin katoin. Ohjaustanko näyttää olevan vähän takakenossa, mut kyl se aikalailla vaaterissa on eli kuvakulma hämää. Näyttää toi satulan asentokin aika vammaselta noin alhaalta kuvattuna. Varmasti pientä ajoasennon hieromista luvassa. 

Heitin alkuun kahdeksankympin lenkin ja tuntu ens alkuun aika kurottelulta toi ajoasento, mutta nyt se tuntuu jo ihan hyvältä kun on saanut kilometrejä alle.

----------


## Tafi

Josko nyt se kuva tarttuisi.

----------


## kauris

Yks 29 takavanne taas tuhottu niin mullettina mennään välillä. Asentelin myös tänään 35 mm nousulla olevan 800 mm leveän Oneup kuitustongan. Alkuperäinen oli vain 15 mm nousulla ja leveys sinänsä ihan ok 785 mm. Oneup myös mainostaa että heidän tankonsa olisivat keskimääräistä paremmin tärinää vaimentavia eli pystysuunnassa joustavia.

----------


## Sambolo

Hopee/harmaa/raw kyllä hyvä väri  :Hymy:  

Ite laitoin tollaset todella endurot kurakaaret kun näytti säät lupailevan enemmänkin märkyliä. En kyllä tiedä onko yhtään sen paremmat kun pikkulirpakkeet mitkä aikaisemmin oli, eilen dirtillä olin ainoo jolla lokarit ja ainoo jolla mutaa silmissä ja suussa  :Leveä hymy:  Mut ihan hyvin pysyy menossa mukana, kerran kolahti Meri-Teijolla lokari johonkin.

----------


## kauris

Tuossa kuvassa hieno sävy rungossa! Ei nuo lokaritkaan pahalta näytä. Olisin itse ehkä ostanut myös tuollaisen vähän pidemmän eteen jos sitä olisi ollut saatavilla mutta löysin vain lyhyen.

----------


## Sambolo

Oma on mallia ”lyhyt” tuossa eessä, mucky nutzin mudguard short ja takana pitkä, joka tarkoitettu myös eteen oikeasti. Sitä piti vähän modata, että sopi taakse. Näitä ihan hyvin tarjolla pyöräliikkeissä.

----------


## tinke77

Laitetaas nyt oikein kuva tuosta putkikamelista, kun kerrankin puhdas

----------


## Keevo

Tuli roudattua koko kalusto kimppakuvaan. Teräs on pop  :Hymy:

----------


## fob

Uusi tanko yleispyörään ja muutoinkin hieman säätöä. Pientä viimeistelyä vielä tekemättä ja sitten Gryphon on valmis pimeneviin ja kosteisiin loppukesän ja syksyn ajoihin

----------


## jusutus-

Pesu, uudet levyt+palat, etujarrun ilmaus ja pieni vaihdevaijerin kireyden säätö.

Edit: Joo, pullotelineellä voisi heittää kuikkaa

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^No nyt on pöyheä kapistus! Komee!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Nordest on ihana.

----------


## Teemu

No huhhuh!
Nyt on kunnollista.

----------


## jakkok

> Pesu, uudet levyt+palat, etujarrun ilmaus ja pieni



Hieno! 3" Teravail coronadot vissiin renkuloina... Paljoko on vanteen leveys?

Lähetetty minun SM-G780F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^^En noista mitään ymmärrä, mutta silmään ei ainakaan satu: härski tai jotenkin epätodellinen se on.

----------


## jusutus-

> Hieno! 3" Teravail coronadot vissiin renkuloina... Paljoko on vanteen leveys?



Nehän ne. Kiekot on 45mm sisäleveydellä.

----------


## Qilty

> Pesu, uudet levyt+palat, etujarrun ilmaus ja pieni vaihdevaijerin kireyden säätö.
> 
> Edit: Joo, pullotelineellä voisi heittää kuikkaa



Toi telinehän sopii tohon hyvin. Vaikka ei niillä mitään teekkään. Ja pyörä on hieno

----------


## eki_boomer

Devinci Troy Carbon XT LTD 2021

----------


## spaddu

Vanha kunnon 26" sotaratsu:

----------


## hubba

Vanha mutta hyvin toimiva CR1. Mietinnässä päivittääkö seuraavaksi rungon vai kiekot tuohon kun ei mahdu 25mm isompaa rengasta.

----------


## andymcsara

Odottavan aika oli pitkä. Muutaman muttuneen toimitusajan jälkeen tuli löytö Canyonin outletista.
Canyon - Torque CF7 2021

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vaimo arveli että läskillä vois olla mukava vähän retkeillä. No, tuumasta toimeen ja kasasin sille Surly ICT:n.



Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Useita hienoja pyöriä tällä sivulla!

----------


## HarMi

1.5 vuotta tilauksesta ja pari kuukautta rungon saapumisesta sain kasattua Marino HT:n, eli Polkukyrpiäinen II:n ajokuntoon. Sähköistys on vielä kesken , mutta CYC Stealth istuu nätisti rungon sisään. Keulakulma 62.5°, satulaputki 76°, reach 510mm, renkaat 26", keula RS Domain 180mm. Takahaarukassa on tilaa 24" läskistä normi 29" renkaalle.

----------


## kauris

Hmm. Mulla ei näy kuvat vaikka en ole työkoneella.

----------


## Aakoo

Uskollinen työmatka/rospuuttoratsu sai uuden satulan, tangon ja polkimet.

----------


## TERU

Peukut pyörästä!

Ei tuossa nyt mikään kovin vanhaa ole?

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> 1.5 vuotta tilauksesta ja pari kuukautta rungon saapumisesta sain kasattua Marino HT:n, eli Polkukyrpiäinen II:n ajokuntoon. Sähköistys on vielä kesken , mutta CYC Stealth istuu nätisti rungon sisään. Keulakulma 62.5°, satulaputki 76°, reach 510mm, renkaat 26", keula RS Domain 180mm. Takahaarukassa on tilaa 24" läskistä normi 29" renkaalle.



Ai Polet on pitkiä?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aakoo

> Peukut pyörästä!
> 
> Ei tuossa nyt mikään kovin vanhaa ole?



Rungolla jo kuudetta vuotta ajellaan, toki matkan varrella osia päivitetty ja kuluvaa osaa on vaihdeltu.

----------


## Keevo

Tässä mun Marino:

----------


## Sambolo

^Nätti on. 

Tässä putkihäkkyrä, kerranki pestynä ja satula ylhäällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Sen verran on tullut pyörään muutoksia, että sama pyörä jälleen kerran tähän ketjuun.
Uudet Bora WTO 45: t, on luonnossa oikein viimeistellyn ja kiiiltävän näköiset. Favero assiomat ja lähes sävysävyyn pullotelineet,
ja satula Prologo Scratch

----------


## tomima

Voimansiirron päivitystä gravel-/retki-/talvipyörään.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tällainen saapui Saksasta. Kaikin puolin hyvä vehje! Aiemmin ei ole näissä harrastuspyörissä ollut lokareita, mutta nämä ovat kyllä oikein hyvä lisä.

----------


## xubu

> Tällainen saapui Saksasta. Kaikin puolin hyvä vehje! *Aiemmin ei ole näissä harrastuspyörissä ollut lokareita, mutta nämä ovat kyllä oikein hyvä lisä*.



Ainakin kiinnikkeet näyttää tukevilta, ei varmaan heilu ja rämise.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Ainakin kiinnikkeet näyttää tukevilta, ei varmaan heilu ja rämise.



Juu, lokarit kyllä pysyy tukevasti paikallaan. Nämä on Canyonin omat juuri tähän malliin suunnitellut lokarit, eli ihme jos eivät toimisi hyvin.

----------


## kaakku

Hetkinen, eikös tuo tankolaukku hankaa emäputkesta maalipinnan huonoksi alta aikayksikön?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Hetkinen, eikös tuo tankolaukku hankaa emäputkesta maalipinnan huonoksi alta aikayksikön?



Hyvä huomio, laitoin suojakalvon sinne väliin. Kiitos vinkistä!

----------


## JackOja

DC-filoa ulkoiluttamassa tänään pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## jcool

Farleyllä iltafiilistely:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Tripster 650b-traktorina:

----------


## Jami2003

Maastotyökaluni, Scott Spark 940.

----------


## Assup

Syksy tulee, kesäpyörä seinälle ja tilaa talliin!

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kni

Hieman yllättäen taloon tuli Profeetta. Kaipasi perinpohjaista puunausta, takajarrun mäntiä en vieläkään ole saanut jumista, joten uusia nelimäntäisiä odotellessa takana hidastaa nyt mekaaninen jarru . Vaihtoon meni myös ketjut ja pakka, mutta nythän tuo 3*9 voimansiirto toimii kuin ajatus, eli ei ehkä sittenkään ihan äkkiä tule päivitettyä 1* systeemiin. Eteen kasasin kokeilumielessä 27.5 kiekon, mahtuu 2.2 Race Kingin kanssa nippa nappa, 5-6 mm jää tilaa renkaan päälle. Ja on ihan järettömän hauska vehje poluilla.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 5.3 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Ensimmäinen tälläinen, testi- ja säätölenkillä. Upea loppukesän päivä ja paljon muitakin kaksipyöräisiä liikenteessä kauniissa maalaismaisemassa

----------


## Plus

”Kakkosgraveli” Stigmata CC valmiiksi kasattuna. Pikaisen koeajon perusteella vaikuttaa hieman donor-bike Revolt Advancedia näpsäkämmän oloiselta. Kuvan NoTubesin maastokiekoilla vaaka heilahti 8,88  kilon lukemaan.

----------


## Arosusi

Yleensä en näitä kommentoi mutta nyt on hienon värinen.

----------


## JackOja

Ihana väri ja muutenkin  hieno!

----------


## bici74

British Racing Green? Ja jos ei ihan niin silti törkeän hieno väri 

Edit: ja pyörä itsessään toki hemmetin hieno myös. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

Midnight Green on värin nimi, ja jossain valossa se näyttääkin British Racing Greeniltä. Joskus taas Mastonin perusvihreältä…  UD-kuitu kuultaa vähäsen maalin läpi.

----------


## hitlike

Komea Stiggy vaikkakin vielä nuo maitotonkan kokoiset headtubet vaatii totuttelua.

----------


## jessejames



----------


## jessejames



----------


## jessejames



----------


## jessejames



----------


## jessejames



----------


## jessejames

https://www.facebook.com/10000067247...7140691984975/

----------


## kaakku

Oliks tää joku varastettujen pyörien myynti-ilmoitustopikki?

----------


## stenu

> ”Kakkosgraveli” Stigmata CC valmiiksi kasattuna. Pikaisen koeajon perusteella vaikuttaa hieman donor-bike Revolt Advancedia näpsäkämmän oloiselta. Kuvan NoTubesin maastokiekoilla vaaka heilahti 8,88  kilon lukemaan.



Osaatko sanoa, onko etuhaarukan tuntumassa eroa Revoltiin nähden? Revoltin keula on silmämäärin sirompi, mutta onkohan sillä jotain käytännön merkitystä vai onko noi kuituiset levarihaarukat samanlaisia pökkelöitä riippumatta toteutuksesta.

Mä olen ajellut tolla nyt reilun kuukauden ja pikkuhiljaa aletaan olla sinut toistemme kanssa. Vaaka taisi heilahtaa jonnekin 8,7 kilon paikkeille. Edelleen vanha setämiespyörä pysyy ”ykkösgravelina” (mikäli tulee kunnolla kuntoon) ja tuottaa parempia fiiliksiä, mutta Paaton-tyyppiseen, nenä kiinni stemmissä -pyöräilyyn Stiggy saattaa olla jopa parempi. Ehkä.

(Telakalla olevasta teräspyörästä pullotelineet pitäis vaihtaa paremmin tyyliin sopiviksi tai ainakin mustiksi Kingeiksi, jos toi jää talliin.)

----------


## Plus

^ Stigmatan keula saattaa olla aavistuksen jäykempi kun Revoltin keula, mutta kokonaisuudessa se ei kuitenkaan ole mikään iso tekijä kun tanko on Giantin D-fuse ja kiekot NoTubesin Crest MK3:t. Takapääkin on vähän epämukavampi verrattuna Giantin D-Fuse tolppaan, mutta kokonaisuudessaa tykkään tuosta enemmän kun Revoltista, johtuen maantiepyörämäisemmästä ohjausgeometriasta. Kun vaihtaa pyörästä pelkän rungon, ei ero kuitenkaan mikään mullistava ole. Tanko, kiekot ja osasarja vaikuttaa ajokokemukseen melkein enemmän, elleivät erot runkojen geometriassa ole huomattavan isoja. Kaikista epämukavin graveli millä olen ajanut on Sutra LTD, ja mukavin on sitten tukevasti plaanaus-osastolle kuuluva v. 1978 Gazelle.

----------


## stenu

Tänks. Oli nimittäin Revolt toisena vaihtoehtona pakko-ostospyöräksi, kun niitä olisi myös saanut heti. Stiggyn kierrekeskiö vei voiton ja ehkä SC:n imago myös. Tossa pykälää(?) pienemmässä on vähän maasturimpi etupää. Olen siihen jotakuinkin tottunut, mutta putkelta polkiessa se tuntuu vähän oudolta edelleen. Ensialkuun etupää tuntui järkyttävän kovalle custom-teräshaarukkaan ja pre CE-normit vannejarrukuituhaarukkaan tottuneelle, mutta enää en sitä niin noteeraa muutoin kuin isommissa töyssyissä. Vähän jännityksellä kuitenkin odotan, että mitä tapahtuu, kun saan Gravan takas ajoon.

----------


## oil

Topstone bikepacking testissä yön yli reissussa

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Muodit muuttuu, mutta jotkut pyörät ne ei vaan suostu vanhenemaan ikääntyessään. Eilen tein tähän ensimmäisen varsinaisen osapäivityksen sitten pyörän kasaamisen loppuvuodesta 2012 ja silloinkin suurin osa osista, esim. voimansiirto ja jarrut siirtyivät tuota edeltäneestä 26-tuumaisesta Kona Explosif -sinkulasta. Nyt piti saada uusi tolppa, kun pöllin Controltechin vanhan Team Issue -tolpan Dirtroller-fiksuttimeen siinä entuudestaan olevan Controltechin stemmin kaveriksi. Middleburn oli muuten aikaansa edellä noiden direct mount -rattaidensa kanssa. Vähän oudoilta näyttivät silloin aikoinaan. Alle 10 kg edelleen näillä vähän tukevammilla nykyrenkaillakin.

----------


## sak

^Hienohienohieno!

----------


## Sambolo

> Oliks tää joku varastettujen pyörien myynti-ilmoitustopikki?



Mietin samaa, tässä kuulunee omia esitellä.

----------


## stenu

> ^Hienohienohieno!



Kiitos, niin se on minunkin mielestä edelleen. Jotkut muut varmaan näkee asiat toisin  :Hymy: 

Tätä telakalla olevaa on kyllä ikävä. Hi-end steel is real, niin se vaan on. Ei ole muovi-Stiggystä kilpailijaksi, vaikka paikkansa silläkin taitaa olla.

----------


## Plus

Muovi-Stiggystä kertynyt sellaisia käyttökokemuksia itselle, että 40mm kumeilla ja matalilla alukehillä se on ihan mukavahko sorapyörä, mutta kun alle laittaa 32mm GP5000TL:t kuitukiekoilla, on se 3/4 bar paineilla ajettaessa siltikin kova asfaltin poikittaisaumoissa. Oikeastaan sellainen perustylsä keskikastin high-stack endurance-pyörä, joka on leveistä tubeless-renkaista huolimatta epämukava ja ei niin innostava ajotuntumaltaan. Kisaisakin sorapyörä on maantiepyöränä aika boring jos sitä vertaa oikeaan maantiepyörään. Vuoden 2007 Extreme Power 27mm Veloflexin tuubeilla ja matalilla Hyperon-kiekoilla on sileällä soralla paljon paljon näpsäkämpi ja myös mukavampi.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kisaisakin sorapyörä on maantiepyöränä aika boring jos sitä vertaa oikeaan maantiepyörään.



Tää oli itselle aika suuri ylläri, vaikka nuo omat romut onkin ihan bulkkia eikä mitään hifiä.

----------


## kukavaa

_20210911_144954 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## stenu

> Muovi-Stiggystä vs 2007 Extreme Power



Kun osa etupään joustosta syntyy vaaka- ja viistoputkista, niin ”slam that stem” -tyyppinen nykymuoti, jossa emäputket on ylipitkiä ja vaakaputki tulee emäputken yläpään tasalle ja lisäksi kun viistoputki on jättikokoinen, niin etupäästä häviää viimeisetkin jouston mahdollisuudet. Jännä nähdä miten pitkälle ylenpalttisen jäykkyyden ihannointi jatkuu, kun ei sellaisista rungoista varsinaisesti hyödy kuin prot ammattikisojen loppukireissä. Mutta eipä tommosia sirompia pyöreäputkisia kuiturunkoja taida saada kuin kustomina nykyään. Siihen, että tommosen kakkosnelosta isomman putken jousto-ominaisuuksia pystyttäisiin jotenkin manipuloimaan kuitujen suuntauksilla tai muilla taikatempuilla en juurikaan usko. Tai jos pystyy, on vaikutus niin marginaalinen, että sillä ei ole merkitystä kuin mainospuheissa.

Vaikka ei Stiggy pahimman pään rautakanki olekaan, niin melko kuolleen tuntuinen se on polkea. Ei paljon plaanaa. Takapää siinä on kyllä minusta harvinaisen mukava, pehmeämpi kuin missään ajamassani teräspyörässä. Dropatuilla seastayllä varustettua teräsrunkoa en ole kokeillut, joten en osaa sanoa paljonko se vaikuttaisi.

----------


## Dude

Siirretty  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> On kyllä uskomaton sähköpyörä!



Ja niille on ihan oma osastonsa täällä foorumilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Dude

> Ja niille on ihan oma osastonsa täällä foorumilla



Outs. Katos.  :Hymy:

----------


## petev

Tällainen flat bar gravel vai mikä tää nyt on tuli n+1 pyöränä





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakkok

> Tällainen flat bar gravel vai mikä tää nyt on <nips>



Hybridi 



Lähetetty minun SM-G780F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

^ mimmonen on sitte flat Bar gravelin määritelmä mielestäsi?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ mimmonen on sitte flat Bar gravelin määritelmä mielestäsi?



Se on myös hybridi, mutta nimetty vain uudestaan.

----------


## petev

Mikäs hybridistä tulee, kun siihen laittaa kippurasarvet ?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikäs hybridistä tulee, kun siihen laittaa kippurasarvet ?



Kypridi.

----------


## xubu

No mikä on hybridifillari? Autoissahan se tarkoitta sähkön ja polttomoottorin yhdistelmää, mutta ei varmaankaan fillareissa.

----------


## justus6969

kyrpidi? Sotanorsulla sentään toimi suodatin

----------


## cuppis

> Mikäs hybridistä tulee, kun siihen laittaa kippurasarvet ?



Hallitusti paskottu kompromissi (kokemusta on).

----------


## -mustikka-

> ^ mimmonen on sitte flat Bar gravelin määritelmä mielestäsi?



Täysjäykkä maastopyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petev

> Hallitusti paskottu kompromissi (kokemusta on).



Mielenkiintoista sinänsä, että Gravel pyörästä tulee hybridi, kun siihen laittaa suoran tangon, mutta jos siihen laittaa takas droppi tangon ni siitä ei tule enää Gravel pyörää. Noh näissä voi olla hieman eroa lähtökohdissa ja markkinamiesten keksimät nimet on mitä on, on niissä ainakin kaks pyörää kaikissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Täh, helppoahan se on. Suora tanko ja alle 52mm kumit=hybridi. Suora tanko ja yli 52mm kumit=maasturi. Kippuratanko ja alle 38mm kumit=maantiepyörä. Kippuratanko ja yli 38mm kumit=grävel. Tosi grävel taitaa lisäksi vaatia flanellipaidan ja parran, mutta noin niinku yleisesti

----------


## Qilty

> Kun osa etupään joustosta syntyy vaaka- ja viistoputkista, niin ”slam that stem” -tyyppinen nykymuoti, jossa emäputket on ylipitkiä ja vaakaputki tulee emäputken yläpään tasalle ja lisäksi kun viistoputki on jättikokoinen, niin etupäästä häviää viimeisetkin jouston mahdollisuudet. Jännä nähdä miten pitkälle ylenpalttisen jäykkyyden ihannointi jatkuu, kun ei sellaisista rungoista varsinaisesti hyödy kuin prot ammattikisojen loppukireissä. Mutta eipä tommosia sirompia pyöreäputkisia kuiturunkoja taida saada kuin kustomina nykyään. Siihen, että tommosen kakkosnelosta isomman putken jousto-ominaisuuksia pystyttäisiin jotenkin manipuloimaan kuitujen suuntauksilla tai muilla taikatempuilla en juurikaan usko. Tai jos pystyy, on vaikutus niin marginaalinen, että sillä ei ole merkitystä kuin mainospuheissa.
> 
> Vaikka ei Stiggy pahimman pään rautakanki olekaan, niin melko kuolleen tuntuinen se on polkea. Ei paljon plaanaa. Takapää siinä on kyllä minusta harvinaisen mukava, pehmeämpi kuin missään ajamassani teräspyörässä. Dropatuilla seastayllä varustettua teräsrunkoa en ole kokeillut, joten en osaa sanoa paljonko se vaikuttaisi.



Jos Atherton alkaa tekee graveleita niin oisko siinä vaihtoehto? Ne taitaa olla kuituputkesta ja titaanimuhveista liimattujaa

----------


## edu

Hienoja kuvia!



```
                                          $"   *.      *Bike*
              d$$$$$$$P"                  $    J
                  ^$.                     4r  "
                  d"b                    .db
                 P   $                  e" $
        ..ec.. ."     *.              zP   $.zec..
    .^        3*b.     *.           .P" .@"4F      "4
  ."         d"  ^b.    *c        .$"  d"   $         %
 /          P      $.    "c      d"   @     3r         3
4        .eE........$r===e$$$$eeP    J       *..        b
$       $$$$$       $   4$$$$$$$     F       d$$$.      4
$       $$$$$       $   4$$$$$$$     L       *$$$"      4
4         "      ""3P ===$$$$$$"     3                  P
 *                 $       """        b                J
  ".             .P                    %.             @
    %.         z*"                      ^%.        .r"
       "*==*""                             ^"*==*""   Gilo94'
```

----------


## pturunen

> Täh, helppoahan se on. Suora tanko ja alle 52mm kumit=hybridi. Suora tanko ja yli 52mm kumit=maasturi. Kippuratanko ja alle 38mm kumit=maantiepyörä. Kippuratanko ja yli 38mm kumit=grävel. Tosi grävel taitaa lisäksi vaatia flanellipaidan ja parran, mutta noin niinku yleisesti



Silloin joskus parempina aikoina hybridi oli kapea(hko)renkainen suoratankoinen pyörä, jossa oli (halpa) maastovaihteisto. Silloin niissä ei ollut 2" kumeja alla. Nykyisin sama kaupitellaan hauskasti fitness-pyöränä. Itse taas mieltäisin fitnesspyöräksi akkunsa tyhjentäneen sähköläskin - tarvitaan aika paljon fitnessiä saada se takaisin talliin.

----------


## TANUKI

F-podium sai nuoremman sisaren. Kuitukiekkoja ja sähkövaihteita kovasti huutaa. Polkimet vaihtuu myös ajallaan kevyempiin ja pulloteline paremmin väriin sopivaan. Tosin tälläkin hetkellä tulee kuskin rajat ennen eteen kuin pyörän

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Työsuhdepyöräetuna tuli tilattua bike24 tarjouksesta Specialized Stumpjumper ST LTD Downieville. Ajoasento vielä säätämättä ja ensilenkki ajamatta, mutta aikaa on, koska tällä pitäisi nyt ajella seuraavat 4 vuotta.

----------


## JackOja

> ... tällä pitäisi nyt ajella seuraavat 4 vuotta.



Joudut siis pitämään fillaria paljon normaalia kauemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joudut siis pitämään fillaria paljon normaalia kauemmin



Jep. Tarkoitus oli, että laadulla korvaisi määrää. Vuosi sitten oli vielä 6 pyörää, mutta nyt on vain 3 ja niillä yritän pärjätä hetken aikaa. Toisaalta uuden asunnon ja oman pyörähuoneen myötä säilytystilaa olisi kyllä vielä parille pyörälle hyvin, mutta katsotaan nyt rauhassa hetki tilannetta näiden kolmen kanssa. Seuraavaksi ostoslistalla on kuitukiekot tuohon spessuun ja niihin menee jo halvan pyörän verran rahaa ja ei tässä kuitenkaan mitään massimiehiä olla, joten hiljaista varmaan pyöräosastolla tulee olemaan..

----------


## Pas_2

Eka dh-fillari vihdoinkin hommattu  Kesäkuussa vasta alkoi tää parkkiajo kiinnostaa, vuokrapyörillä meni tähän asti ajot niin fiiliksissä, kun pääsee huomenna ekaa kertaa omaa pyörää kokeilemaan...

Lähetetty minun HD1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Situm

Tämmönen viritys se on tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Marsusram

^näyttää kiekot ja satula vaihtuneen Kobainista.
Jäykkäperäisen Allmountain -pyörän kokemuksia?
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...75#post3060575

----------


## sak

Tämä ei kai täällä vielä ole ollut.
2020 kona unit L-koko.
Tällä on kyllä aina ilo lähteä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tinke77

> Työsuhdepyöräetuna tuli tilattua bike24 tarjouksesta Specialized Stumpjumper ST LTD Downieville. Ajoasento vielä säätämättä ja ensilenkki ajamatta, mutta aikaa on, koska tällä pitäisi nyt ajella seuraavat 4 vuotta.



Joo, tuo on kätevä tuo tallien numerointi, kun on useampia fillareita, taidankin tänään ottaa tallista nro.8 spessun alle

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joo, tuo on kätevä tuo tallien numerointi, kun on useampia fillareita, taidankin tänään ottaa tallista nro.8 spessun alle



Naapurin talli tuo nro.8. Itselläni on talli nro.1. Korjataan nyt kuitenkin sen verran, että siellä autotallissa on tosiaan auto ja moottoripyörä ja polkupyörille on asunnossa oma huone  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

_20211008_180557 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Tarjoiluehdotukset.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Explosif syksyisessä urban-mtb moodissa.



Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu

Vuonna 2021 sinkulamaasturi lämmittää mieltä kyllä joka kerta. Hieno vekotin.

Mitäs vuosikertaa tuommoinen liukuperä-Explosif oikein on?

----------


## Lammy

> _20211008_180557 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
> Tarjoiluehdotukset.



Droppi-asetelma kiitos. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jsavilaa

^^ Tää on 2015.

Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Päivitin polen geometrian modernimmaks  :Hymy:

----------


## KampiGorilla

Hyvältä näyttää. Vaadin videota kun ajat tuolla bikeparkissa tuossa kunnossa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Scott Scale RC 900 WC tai jotain sinne päin. Ostin eilen kun sopivasti sain. Vähän reilut 9kg ajokuntoisena. Herkän tuntuinen peli, kun kävin äsken vähän sorateillä kokeilemassa.

----------


## stumpe

^hieno!

Oliko ihan heräteostos?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^hieno!
> 
> Oliko ihan heräteostos?



Aika lyhyellä harkinta-ajalla tuli hommattua, mutta en laskisi heräteostokseksi. Ennalta ajatellussa budjetissa on kyllä aina vaikeuksia pysyä osti sitten pyörän uutena tai käytettynä.

----------


## xubu

Hyvän näköinen Scotti.

----------


## sak

Ompas hiljaista,
Uusi tulokas:
Ibis Ripley AF xl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tänään oli uusien gummien, ja kiekkojen, koeajopäivä. Elikkä nwd. Kylläpä tuntuu hyvälle 275++ rengas Mörrin alla. 



Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tyttären NBD: 13" 26"-kiekoilla ollut Orangen jäykkäperä vaihtui Cuben 27,5"-kiekkoiseen täpäriin.
Pyörä on 2017-mallinen, ostettu 2019 ja ajettu ensimmäisen omistajan toimesta parisen sataa kilometriä. Käytännössä ihan pakasta vedetyssä kunnossa. 

Pyörä on yllättävän kevyt 150/140mm joustavaksi - tällä setupilla vain 12,2kg vaikka ihan kunnon renkaat alla, jne. 
Käsittämätön juttu muuten, että pyörässä oli vakiona 175mm pitkät kammet 16" runkokoossa...nyt on vaihdettu tilalle sopivammat 165mm pitkät.
Samoin 780mm leveä tanko vaihtui nuorelle paremmin sopivaan 680-milliseen.

----------


## mehukatti

Kostean ja pimeän kelin setuppi.

----------


## Plus

Läskikikin näyttää sirolta kun on astetta järeämpää kalustoa verrokkina…

----------


## Farina

> Kostean ja pimeän kelin setuppi.



 Hieno kuva ja pyörä! Mikä toi takalokari on? Säästyykö selkä roiskeilta?

----------


## mehukatti

> Hieno kuva ja pyörä! Mikä toi takalokari on? Säästyykö selkä roiskeilta?



Taka- ja etulokari on Ass Saversin graveliin suunnattua Detour-sarjaa: https://ass-savers.com/collections/detour-kollection
Hyvin suojaa selän, sen verran pitkä ja leveä tuo takalokari on. Hiilarirunkojen kanssa joutuu vaan hiemaa modaa et saa nippareilla kiinnityksen chainstayhin kummaltakin puolelta.

----------


## t-man

Ei oma, mutta pojan Seeker 20 juuri kasattuna

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ruuduntakaa

2019 Kona Big Honzo ST.
Melko maukas ajettava.
Tai no, poljettava; täähän on luomu.

----------


## kauris

Ollut hiljaista tällä palstalla! Monen viikon väli edelliseen. Harmi kyllä uutta pyörää ei ole täälläkään eikä vanhoihinkaan ole tullut kuvan arvoisia muutoksia. Sinänsä hyvä, että kaikki nykyiset toimii. Uusia kun on vaikea saadakin. Erittäin mielelläni haluaisin kuitenkin laittaa tänne kuvan esim uudesta lyhytjoustoisesta täpäristä. Ei vaan millään raaski edes laittaa tilaukseen kun toivepyöräni olisi n. 5 k€ hintainen ja se on kyllä parituhatta liikaa.

----------


## fiber

Patsastelin Agüimesin keskustan patsaalla ja jätin kännykkäkuvien jälkeen fillarin siihen ikään kuin osaksi patsasta. Tapahtumajärjestäjän ammattikuvaaja otti pyörästäni sen verran komean ruudun, että jaanpa tänne vaikkei tuossa mitään uutta olekaan. 

En tosin osaa upottaa Flickr-kuvaa suoraan tänne eli löytyy linkin kautta: https://www.flickr.com/photos/134498...7720274134145/

----------


## JKO17

^hauska kuva, pyörä on tosiaankin kuin tehty siihen, ainakin noin värien puolesta. Onko po. tapahtuma nyt menossa, kelitkin näyttäisi aika hyviltä

----------


## fiber

> Onko po. tapahtuma nyt menossa, kelitkin näyttäisi aika hyviltä



Huomenna on viimeinen etappi, mutta minä istun jo kentällä, matkalla kotiin. Osallistuin kolmelle etapille. Tuo kuva on eiliseltä, juuri ennen kuin tulimme sateiden alueelle. Eilisen loppupätkä oli aika eeppinen, kun navakka ja puuskainen tuuli pieksi ja sade sekä pilvien keskellä ajo teki Pico de las Nievekselle noususta tosi työlästä. Sitten olikin niin kylmä, ettei horkassa meinannut saada ohjattua pyörää ja jarrutettua olemattomalla näppituntumalla. Kaiken lisäksi pilvien sisällä oli aika pimeää ja heikko näkyvyys  :Hymy: 

Mutta pyörä toimi koko viikon hienosti, ja mies myös!

----------


## Sambolo

Siirtyminen downcountry aikaan. Tänään ottamaan ensityypit.

----------


## Dr.J

Perinteinen off-seasonin rakenteluprojekti valmistui etuajassa. S-Works Aethos, Dura-Ace 9270, Enve 3.4AR, THM Clavicula SE, Carbon-Ti etc. 5,87kg. Valitettavasti koronatilanne näyttää siltä että vuorille ei hetkeen ole asiaa.

----------


## TuplaO

^Ennen kuin itkijät saapuvat paikalle, totean että hieno pyörä. Mitä sitä turhia tinkimään.

----------


## Aakoo

Aivan älyttömän hieno Aethos, eikä ole osissa nuukailtu!

----------


## fiber

Mitähän itkemistä tuossa olisi, varmasti kiva fillari ajaa. No ehkä siitä tulee kuskille aikanaan pari tuskankyyneltä, että pakka näyttää pieneltä oikeille vuorille.

----------


## pesuman

Ne itkee, joilla ei ole rahaa. Minäkin jouduin tinkimään ja joudun laittamaan ensi kesän projektiin vain Shimanon 9170 Di2 komponentit, kun 9200-sarjaa ei saa irtonaisena mistään. Toisaalta, ei niihin olisi ollut varaakaan. 

DR.J:n projektin hinta lienee ollut tuollaiset 13-15 000 euroa, eikä ole saanut edes jarruletkuja piiloon, mikä on todella noloa. 

DR.J itkenee siinä vaiheessa, kun tuo pyörä on myynnissä fillaritorilla 2900 euron hintaan, eikä siltikään meinaa löytyä ostokykyisiä ostajia. Joku siellä myy Parleeta Super Recordeilla ja Bora II-vanteilla siihen hintaan. Sekin taisi olla 10 000 + hintaluokan pyörä uutena.

Suomessa ei ymmärretä hienojen pyörien päälle.

Sen verran on itsellä kokemusta THM:n carbon-rattaista, että peruslenkeille ne kannattaa korvata alumiinisilla rattailla ja laittaa carboniset kehiin sille sunnuntain Kaivarin bling-bling lenkille. Saattavat näin kestää pidempään ja herättävät pyöräilijäpiireissä samanlaista kateutta, kuin Ferrarit Nissan kuskien keskuudessa.

PS: Kun katsoo satulan ja ohjaustangon korkeuseroa, niin siinä lienee kyse pelkästä dekoratiivisesta tehokeinosta. Ei kai kukaan aja noin perse pystyssä?

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno projektipyörä taas kerran!

Tulihan se ensimmäinen itkijä paikalle. 





> Sen verran on itsellä kokemusta THM:n carbon-rattaista, että peruslenkeille ne kannattaa korvata alumiinisilla rattailla ja laittaa carboniset kehiin sille sunnuntain Kaivarin bling-bling lenkille. Saattavat näin kestää pidempään ja herättävät pyöräilijäpiireissä samanlaista kateutta, kuin Ferrarit Nissan kuskien keskuudessa.



No ei selvästi ole kokemusta, kun THM ei ole ikinä rattaita valmistanut. Lisäksi sekin meni pieleen, kun noissa Carbon-Ti ei ole kuitusia hampaita. 

Osa ihan oikeasti ostaa niitä arvokkaampia pyöriä ja komponentteja kovaankin ajoon eikä vain sunnuntaiajeluun.

----------


## Föhn

^ just meinasin sanoa samaa noista eturattaista. 

Kiva nähdä välillä näitä suhteellisen tinkimättömistä osista koottuja konkeleita. Onko tuosta olemassa kattavampaa projektikertomusta?

----------


## plr

Onpa hieno Dr.J:n pyörä. Toivottavasti vuoria kaikesta huolimatta löytyy!

fiber: Takapakka näyttää minusta varsin sopivalta myös kunnon vuorille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Föhn

Oiskohan 11-28 vai peräti 11-34?

----------


## fiber

Ehkä en vaan osaa katsoa, mutta minusta näyttää 11-28 pakalta. Vaan eihän tuon kuskin tehopainosuhde taida olla yhtä heikko kuin minulla, ja fillarikin on kaksi kiloa kevyempi  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Noista drj:n pyöristä on tosiaan hirveen hankala itkeä, muuta kuin omaa köhyyttään. 

Pesuman vois kanssa yllättyä jos törmää tuohon pyörään lenkillä. Tai no ei siitä näy kuin vilaus ja voi sieltä takaviistosta äkkiä yrittää huudella liian korkealla olevasta satulasta tahi rohisevista eturattaista.

----------


## Aakoo

Itse aistin Pesumanin kommentissa sarkasmin sävyjä, voin olla toki väärässäkin.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Perinteinen off-seasonin rakenteluprojekti valmistui etuajassa. S-Works Aethos, Dura-Ace 9270, Enve 3.4AR, THM Clavicula SE, Carbon-Ti etc. 5,87kg. Valitettavasti koronatilanne näyttää siltä että vuorille ei hetkeen ole asiaa.



Etsisin ensin oikean kokoisen rungon.

----------


## tobby

> Perinteinen off-seasonin rakenteluprojekti valmistui etuajassa. S-Works Aethos, Dura-Ace 9270, Enve 3.4AR, THM Clavicula SE, Carbon-Ti etc. 5,87kg. Valitettavasti koronatilanne näyttää siltä että vuorille ei hetkeen ole asiaa.



Upea kulkupeli, olen kateellinen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Etsisin ensin oikean kokoisen rungon.



  Niin varmaan tekisit. Tähän perään se pidättelemätöntä pyrskähtelevää naurua esittävä GIF.  Kiitokset siitä - ja tietysti siitä että sai taas katsella S-Worksin kuvaa!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Lainatkaa vielä pari kertaa se iso kuva.

Hieno pyörä ei siinä, vaikka en noista spandexohjuksista mitään ymmärrä.

----------


## Plus

Tuommoinen mattamusta on kyllä aika sleeper, kun näyttää oikeastaan ihan joltain Hong-fu:lta.

----------


## TERU

Kuva uudelleen sattui sopivasti taas uuden sivun alkuun, ihailtava pyörä, kuski varmasti tietää haluamansa, rungon kokoa myöten!

----------


## K.Kuronen

S-Works:in ulkonäkö ei itseä erityisesti sytytä. Jos ajoasento olisi vähän maltillisempi, niin olisi houkuttaavaa lähteä tuollaista erittäin kevyttä, parhaista osista rakennettua pyörää ajamaan. Jotenkin tuon voisi kuvitella lunastavan paikkansa ajossa, eikä niinkään näyttelypyöränä.

----------


## Sambolo

> Etsisin ensin oikean kokoisen rungon.



Pienempi painaa vähemmän :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pesuman

Joku kuittasi THM kokemuksestani. Minulla taisi olla ensimmäiset Claviculat pyörässä kiinni jo reilut kymmenisen vuotta sitten, kun kokeilin, miten kevyen pyörästä pystyy järkevästi, ilman lottovoittoa rakentamaan. Sain sen kampisetin silloin edullisesti, vain Dura-ace kampien hinnalla. Pääsin myös 5.8 kiloon. En valitettavasti muista, kenen valmistamat rattaat siinä oli, mutta yhtä kaikki. hiilikuiturattailla ei kannata lenkkiä isommalti ajella. Alumiiniset kestävät kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä. Hiilikuituiset max. muutaman tuhat. Voihan niitä toki leipoa itse, jos osaa...Takana taas alumiini ei kestä mitään. Siellä on oltava terästä.

Sarkasmi herättää aina kommentteja. Se on takuuvarmaa. 

Mietin vain, että mikä funktio ihmisillä on ostaa esim. Ferrari ja laittaa sitten sen kuva nettiin töllisteltäväksi? 

Yleensä tämän palstan pyörissä ei ole edes mitään katsottavaa. Kasaisivat pyöränsä edes samalla tyylillä kuin Kindig-IT custompaja väsää autoja. Heille se ei 
ole pelkkää uusien ja kalliiden osien kiinnittämistä. Tosin kuka meistä osaisi runkoa edes kasata?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mietin vain, että mikä funktio ihmisillä on ostaa esim. Ferrari ja laittaa sitten sen kuva nettiin töllisteltäväksi?



Tai miksi selata Pyöräsi kuva -ketjua jos ei halua nähdä pyörien kuvia?

----------


## fiber

> Etsisin ensin oikean kokoisen rungon.



Riippuu kuskin mitoista. Minun näkökulmastani tuo on oikein passeli eli itselleni piti tilata erikoispitkä satulatolppa.

----------


## Plus

> hiilikuiturattailla ei kannata lenkkiä isommalti ajella. Alumiiniset kestävät kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä. Hiilikuituiset max. muutaman tuhat.
> 
> Mietin vain, että mikä funktio ihmisillä on ostaa esim. Ferrari ja laittaa sitten sen kuva nettiin töllisteltäväksi?



Carbon-ti kuiturattaissa on alumiininen kulutuspinta, joten kesto sama.

Kun nyt kerran rinnastit, niin kalleimmat spessut ovat kylläkin ennemminkin Dacian kuin Ferrarien hinnoissa.

----------


## Lare

Tämä saapui Perusta jo elokuussa. Ehtihän kuva kuitenkin tän vuoden puollella

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.marinobike.com/ 

Onko "Life is sweat" osa kustomointia?

----------


## Lare

Teksti on kustomointia.

Uusia osia pyörässä on keula, eturatas, bash, ketju ja takapakka.
Muut varastosta, edellisestä pyörästä ja Fillaritorilta.
Mun kohdalla rungon luvattu toimitusaika piti aika hyvin. Olisko menny viikolla tai kahdella pitkäksi.

----------


## penyeach

Työmatkatalvipyörä ja n+1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt on nätti pari.

----------


## Nickname

Mitä tuo n+1 tarkottaa?  Planet x on kyllä tyylikäs

----------


## Firlefanz

Se tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti sitä että olipa oikealla tosifillaristilla tai pyöräharrastajalla kuinka monta pyörää tahansa (eli niiden lukumäärä on n), hän kuitenkin haluaisi tai tuntee tarvitsevansa vielä yhden pyörän (+ 1) lisää koska hänellä ei ennestään ole juuri siihen käyttöön yhtä sopivaa pyörää. 

Tähän ei auta muu kuin hankkia se n + 1 pyörä. Tosin se on vain tilapäinen lääke: vaikka n näyttäisi kasvaneen yhdellä eli se olisi sama kuin aiempi n + 1, tosifillaristi huomaa jonkin ajan kuluttua että oikeastaan olisi pakko saada vielä yksi pyörä.

----------


## JackOja

Matemaattisissa funktioissa lukumäärä merkitään n:llä ja tuolla kaavalla voi laskea montako fillaria ihminen - tai pyöräilijä- tarvitsee.

----------


## trash-base

Toi penyeachin sinisen fillarin takapakka... Tosi magee!

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## penyeach

> Toi penyeachin sinisen fillarin takapakka... Tosi magee!



Tämä on ehkä yllättävin asia mistä tuota pyörää voi kehua.  :Hymy:

----------


## Föhn

Onkse ihan Campan Ekar?

----------


## penyeach

> Onkse ihan Campan Ekar?



On.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Näenkö oikein että Planet-X:n Tempestiin mahtuu Ice Spiker Pro pyörimään?

----------


## penyeach

Noilla vanteilla (650b, sisäleveys 24 mm.) kyllä. Haarukassa ja satulaputken suuntaan (kuten näkyy) tilaa on reilusti. Tiukin kohta on sivusuunnassa tuossa missä oikeanpuoleinen chainstay levenee. Siinä on ilmaa renkaan ja chainstayn välissä alle puoli senttiä. Tuohon väliin ei ole koskaan kulkeutunut mitään (ja ajelen noilla renkailla toki vain jäisissä ja lumisissa olosuhteissa) joten tilanne ei ole ikinä huolestuttanut.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Laitan nyt kaikki kerralla, yhteen kuvaan ja asento on mallia säilytys. Joka vuosi sama juttu, että tänä vuonna en osta yhtään uutta pyörää ja näillä mennään jne.. Viime vuonnakin oli ja tuli vaihdettua kaikki pyörät. Vuonna 2022 yritän kuitenkin taas uudestaan ja katsotaan mitä noissa telineissä roikkuu vuoden 2023 ensimmäisenä päivänä. Oman talouteni kannalta toivon kuvassa olevan edelleen kaikki samat pyörät.

----------


## Föhn

Siinä seinällä makaa törkeä määrä rahaa.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Sotanorsulla löytyy kalustoa vähän joka lähtöön, ei hassumpata.

----------


## Taimo M.

Kyllä vähän pitää harmittaa jos on myynyt Bmc:n pois... :Irvistys:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kyllä vähän pitää harmittaa jos on myynyt Bmc:n pois...



Aikansa kutakin ja tuolla Kalasatamassa on kauppa mistä niitä saa uusia, jos oikein alkaa harmittamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

Totta turiset, mutta crossmachinea haaveilin vaan kerkesivät lopettaa tuotannon ennen kuin sain hillot kasaan. Urssi ei sytytä. Vaikka varmaan hyvä konkeli onkin.

----------


## maalinni

Uuden stongan kunniaksi kommuutteri/retkipyörä

https://ibb.co/WnYtm3J

https://ibb.co/bNJLy6Z

Ps. Miten hitossa se kuva lisättiin tänne

edit: 



edit edit: kuvan linkki ei toimi, upotuskoodi pitää kaivaa sieltä koodin sisältä.

edit edit edit: Ohjaustanko on Surlyn Corner Bar

----------


## xubu

Kopioi sieltä libb.co:sta kuvan linkki ja paina tuota lisää kuva nappia ja liitä se siihen avautuvaan laatikkoon.

----------


## Föhn

Tässäpä oma vatkain.

----------


## kaakku

Parkin puntarista loppunu paristot  :Irvistys:

----------


## AnttiWalker

Mitä mieltä tästä ekasta sponssipyörästä? Pässilä Murska, 50 mm Maxxis Rambler nakeilla. Laitoin tänään ohjaamon uusiksi. Ritchey Venturemax 40cm levysenä.

----------


## tosminen

> edit edit edit: Ohjaustanko on Surlyn Corner Bar



Miten leveä Corner Bar tuo on ja millä perusteella päädyit just siihen? Mitäs mieltä muuten tangosta? Unitiin kanssa miettinyt moista, mut erityisesti toi huppuote tai sen puute mietityttää.

----------


## Föhn

> Parkin puntarista loppunu paristot



Kerkesi sammua näyttö kun eteisestä olkkariin sihtailin. Näppäsin äkkiä kuvat tummalta seinän kanssa ennenkuin kilut ja kalut siirrin takasin paikalleen.

----------


## JKO17

^ Ehditkö katsoon  mitä numeroita siinä oli 
Hyvän näköinen setti,  ilmeisesti satula ja satutolppa vaihdettu, vanteet uudet 404:t,  ohjaustanko ja jarrulevyt, mitä muuta ?

----------


## Föhn

Räpläsin myös 35mm Sigmaa. Sillä sai sivukuvan otettua. Rungon ostin paljaana. Osa roinasta on tullut omasta takaa mutta on tullut tilattuakin mm. Quarg ja zipit. Viimeisenä villityksenä hommasin valkoiset ja siniset dekaalit kiekkoihin. Enpä olis liki viiskymppisenä moista tekeväni. Siniset jäi hyllyyn, kuvassa näkyvistä käytin puolet. Liian överi vaikka ei ole kaukana tuokaa overistä. Musta seinä korostaa sitä joten kuvauspelleily oli onnistunut.

----------


## Qilty

^hieno pyörä. Noi kuvat näyttää epäluonnollisilta, hyvällä tavalla.

----------


## Föhn

Tuo on joku metrin, vähä päälle irti takaseinästä. Suoraan 120x60cm taso (ledi) valon alla. Ja nostettu aika lailla keskelle seinää. Tulee vähä epärealistista kuvaa kun pelaa valotusten kanssa. Korjausteline tuli mukaan syystä että ei ihan näytä surrealistiselta leikkaa liimaa kuvalta. Vaikkei paljon puutu. Halusin kuvata tuota tummaa taustaa vasten ilman että parketti tai muuta tilpehööriä on kuvassa. Ajattelin jatkaa kameran kans pelleilyä kunhan saa tota remonttia eteenpäin. Ehkä mieluusti kuvia joissa fillari on jossain perspektiivissä. 
Sellainen huomio tuohon Parkin puntariin että sehän näyttää 30-50gramman variaatioilla tuon painon joten 7.07kg ei välttämättä ole ihan validi. Alle seiskan se ei kuitenkaan paina (tsekattu kahdella muulla parkin lisäksi ) 
Toiset kiekot, Garmin 530 ja tehomittari pois niin ollaan siellä 6,5kg tienoilla.

----------


## bike futurist

setäisä dirtti, kasattu ylivuotisena hankitusta v3 5010:stä diili- ja miljoonalaatikkopartsien avulla kasaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Tanko pitäis vielä saada barspinnattavaks, sit vaa 50to01 pätkiä kuvaileen  :Hymy:

----------


## AnttiP82

Uus maasturi ensiajossa.

----------


## petev

No niin flatbarista tuli sit drop bar Gravel, jotenkin rupesi kaipaamaan vaan matalampaa asentoa pidemmillä matkoilla vaikka maastureilla olenkin enemmän ajellut.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Tässä jonkinlainen kuva uudesta maantiekiiturista.



Nyt on tämä fillari taas turvallisempi ajaa. Tänään asennettu uusi pidempi expanderi ja kompressiorengas setti. Viime vuonnahan oli jossain kuvaa ja raporttia kun jollain oli kaulaputki mennyt poikki. Omassa fillarissani ei kaulaputkessa ollut mitään jälkeä.

----------


## Föhn

Asentelin rouvan kulkeneeseen samanlaisen setin, tosin ilman jatketta koska spacereitäkään ei ole. Onhan tuo spessun mötikkä pätevä oloinen laitos. Laittaisin känjöniin jos sattuis spessu tekemään hajakokoa 1 1/4”

----------


## JKO17

Laitetaanpa sama "vanha" pyörä uudella ohjaamolla ja vanteilla taas  tänne. Ohjaamo vaihtui Pro Vibe Evoon ja toisiksi kiekoiksi Dt swissin arc 1400 62 mm.
Uusi satula Prologo Dimension. Pyörä painaa kaikkinensa aika lähelle 8 kg, mukaan lukien polkimet, garmin mount ja juomapullotelineet. Myyntiesitteessä painoksi ilmoitettaisiin 7,6. 

eli aika paljon kun ottaa komponentit huomioon, tosin nuo vanteet on painavat. Eipä silti,  ei kannata olla hardcore ww jos ostaa kohtuullisen painavan rungon.

----------


## Hääppönen

Nyt on kyllä nätti! Kokonaisuus hallinnassa. Tuolla ei voi ajaa alle 45km/h keskareilla.

----------


## Föhn

Minusta tuo alle kasin paino on aeropyörälle hyvin. Kun katsoo mitä palikkaa on kiinni. Tuommoisella kokonaisuudella ei ole juurikaan tarvetta keventelyyn. Tuolla vaan ajetaan.

----------


## JKO17

Kahdeksan kiloa ajokuntoisena on varmaan se taso mihin tuollainen kohtuullisen kevyt aeropyörä  tavalla tai toisella menee.
Jos kaikki pääkomponentit eli runko, voimansiirto ja kiekot olisivat sieltä kevyimmästä päästä  niin sitten ehkä 7,5 kg, esim. Aeroad CFR  ja Factor Ostro  dura-acella ja 100-200 g kevyemmillä kiekoilla.

^^ kiitos. en ole tuolla kokoonpanolla kokeillut vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## OsQ

Ai että. Ai ettien että!


Lisää fiilistelyä videolla:

----------


## Lvaline

Upgraded ja valmiina kaudelle -22

----------


## Sambolo

Vielä pientä hiottavaa, mutta tuntu jo huomattavasti alkuperäistä paremmalta.

----------


## Iglumies

Haipalli täytti 8v ja sai kesäisempää kumia alleen sekä uutta voimansiirtoa työmatkailuun

----------


## kaakku

Muutamia viilauksia täytyy vielä suorittaa ennen kuin voi sanoa valmiiksi. Hain jo kutistesukkaa että saan tuon roikkuvan Di2-johdon nätimmin laitettua. Fiilikset ovat varovaisen positiiviset tässä vaiheessa, tosin kilometrejä on aika naftisti vielä takana, joten en ala sen enempää kehumaan tai haukkumaan.

Osalistaa kiinnostuneille:

Fairlight Secan 2.5 54T
Hopen ohjainlaakeri ja clamp
Cannondale Hollowgram 35 kiekot
Cannondale C1 Ultralight tanko ja stemmi
Ritchey WCS Carbon Link FlexLogic tolppa, satula on Fabric Scoop Shallow
XT Di2 + R785 kahvat
GRX 810 170mm kammet, 40T ratas.

edit: kalavaa'alla punnattuna juuri ja juuri alle 10kg polkimien kanssa. SuperX:ään verrattuna reilu kilon painoero ei ole tähän asti tuntunut missään.

----------


## penyeach

Tykkään Secanin värityksestä ja yleisilmeestä; hallittu, mutta ei yhtään tylsä.

----------


## hubba

2022 ensimmäinen ulkolenkki.

----------


## VesaL

Erinomaisen monikäyttöinen gen1 L-koon Surly Krampus. Tällä ajettu satoja lenkkejä Helsingin keskuspuistossa ja hupihenkisiä mtb-kisoja 29+ kiekoin, pyöräretkeilyä keski-Aasian vuorilla, vedetty Tsdz2-keskimoottorin kanssa pyöräkärryä leikkipuistosta toiseen ja mm. kuluneen talven vaimo ajanut työmatkaa Ice Spikerit alla.

Nyt moodina hinnat alkaen vääringravelgrinder, jossa aikoinaan runkovikaisesta Cannondale Slatesta purettu Force cx1-osasarja (pyörä kattotelineillä Prisman parkkihalliin), johon kannibalisoinnin takia uutena pitkähäkkinen Rival-vaihtaja ja postmount-satula taakse flatmountin tilalle. Kiekot vanhasta täpäristä jääneet xm1501 joista kuluneet graffat pois nitromorsilla, 2.35" g-one speed microskinit fillaritorilta ja uusi 11s road vapaaratas. Kokonaiskulut alle 300 ja parin ajokerran perusteella hämmästyttävän hyvin toimii tuollaisenakin lyhytreachisella tangolla 60mm stemmillä. Ajoasento on kuvan setupilla sentin maantiepyörää korkeampi samalla reachilla. Tolppa pitää vaihtaa vielä suoraan. Jatkossa voisi miettiä xd-vaparia 10-piikkisen rattaan takia, mutta 34x11 noilla renkailla ihan mukaviin 40kmh+ vauhteihin riittää.

Jos geometriaa vertaa vaikkapa droppitangolliseen Cotic Cascadeen, niin reach reilun sentin pidempi, stackia 2cm vähemmän, ohjauskulma sama ja rakessa 3mm eroa, chainstay 3mm lyhyempi ja bb drop 5mm vähemmän. Aika älyttömän lähellä nuo uudet maastohenkiset gg-pyörät siis 10v vanhaa jäykkää maasturia.

----------


## pturunen

> Jos geometriaa vertaa vaikkapa droppitangolliseen Cotic Cascadeen, niin reach reilun sentin pidempi, stackia 2cm vähemmän, ohjauskulma sama ja rakessa 3mm eroa, chainstay 3mm lyhyempi ja bb drop 5mm vähemmän. Aika älyttömän lähellä nuo uudet maastohenkiset gg-pyörät siis 10v vanhaa jäykkää maasturia.



Tämä ei liene iso yllätys. Käyttötarkoitus on noissa pyörissä siirtynyt samaksi kuin vanhoissa maastopyörissä oli aikoinaan ennen long and slack -rymistelykulttuurin kehittymistä. Tuolla wanhalla hyvällä pystyi tekemään monenlaisia asioita. Nyt oikeastaan juttu on se, haluaako pyöräänsä flat - vai dropbarin.

Ai niin, Secan on hiton hieno.

----------


## TANUKI

Toimii tuo jäykkis ihan hyvin gravelinakin, ainakin kuulalaakerisoralla

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## tmee

Laitetaan nyt tänne kuva kun tuli hommattua eka kunnon pyörä, tähän mennessä poljetu white hybridillä, niin kyllähän tuolla ajaminen maistui.
Kuvausetiketti ei vielä täysin hallussa, joten virheitä voi löytyä. ????

----------


## kauris

Melko hyvin kuvaetiketti hallussa. Vaikka pientä sanomista voisi keksiä, niin kyllä tuo kelpaa  :Hymy: 
Mutta kuva olis saanut kyllä olla terävämpi (parempilaatuinen). Huonontunut varmaan nettiin siirrossa.

----------


## Marsusram

Kuva aukeaa klikkamalla, on ihan hyvälaatuinen. Selaimessa saattaa näyttäytyä sitten sivuston tarjoamassa resossa.
Hissitolpan näkisin mieluummin yläasennossa, jotta mittasuhteet näyttäisivät oikeilta.

----------


## kauris

No niin näköjään aukesi. Nätti pyörä nyt kun sen tarkasti näki  :Hymy:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Talvella hankittu Kona Process 134 viimein tositoimissa

----------


## Divi

Pesupäivä

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vaimo toivoi pinkkiä gravelia, -96 Hahannasta sillle semmoisen kyhäilin.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

^Jäätävä tuo satula.

----------


## Jsavilaa

^ Niin se on. Asiasta on loppukäyttäjän kans väännetty melko paljon ja lukemattomien jakkarakokeilujen jälkeen tuo on nätein vaihtoehto. Ja vaikka silmään sattuu, onnellinen kuski on pääasia. 

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Syksyllä ostin ja tänään pesin ekan kerran, koska alle tuli uudet kiekot ja ohjaustangoksi vaihtui samalla vanha klassikko: Answer 20/20.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Läskikalustoon pikkunen downgrade kun Mörri vaihtui ICT:hen. Mainio Pyörä tämäkin kyllä.

.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

Retkahdin ensimmäiseen täysjoustooni, Scott Spark RC Team 2022. 
Ja ennen kuin kysytte: Ei, siellä ei ole moottoria, vaan iskari piilossa. Jokainen sitä kysyy kuitenkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## crcm

> Retkahdin ensimmäiseen täysjoustooni, Scott Spark RC Team 2022. 
> Ja ennen kuin kysytte: Ei, siellä ei ole moottoria, vaan iskari piilossa. Jokainen sitä kysyy kuitenkin



Paino kiinnostaa?

----------


## Mahlis

Tulipa tuossa kevään ratoksi rakenneltua tehdasvakio singlespeed-täysjäykkä Kona Unitista (vuosimallia 2014) tuollainen vähän suorituskykyisempi polkutykki, ja tuollainen siitä nyt tuli. Alkuperäisestä setupista jäi vain runko, satula+satulatolppa, stemmi+ohjaustanko ja kammet, kaikki muu on ihan uutta rautaa. Jos jotain kiinostaa tällaisen muutosprojektin speksit niin saa kysyä. Kuvausetiketin kanssa on vielä hakemista, ei ole joka paikassa renkaat ja kammet oikeissa asennoissa, mutta ei anneta niiden nyt häiritä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Teemu H

> Paino kiinnostaa?



Scott ilmoittaa 11,7 kg. Punnitsin tubelessina XT-polkimien ja kahden pullotelineen kanssa 12,2 kg.

Alumiinikiekot, -tanko ja -tolppa, XT vaihteet ja jarrut, SLX pakka. Lisää speksejä tuolla: https://www.scott-sports.com/au/en/p...eam-bike-black

----------


## BB Holland

> Vaimo toivoi pinkkiä gravelia, -96 Hahannasta sillle semmoisen kyhäilin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Takajarrusta päätellen kakskutoset kiekot? Mitkä kahvat, millaisten jarrujen kanssa yhteensopivat?

----------


## Jsavilaa

^ 26" juu. Kahvat on 10-Tiagrat ja takajarru Tektro CR720 cyclo-cantit ( https://bicycleanhelsinki.com/fi/sho...e-cr720-black/ ), edessä BB7road.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

> Tulipa tuossa kevään ratoksi rakenneltua tehdasvakio singlespeed-täysjäykkä Kona Unitista (vuosimallia 2014) tuollainen vähän suorituskykyisempi polkutykki, ja tuollainen siitä nyt tuli. Alkuperäisestä setupista jäi vain runko, satula+satulatolppa, stemmi+ohjaustanko ja kammet, kaikki muu on ihan uutta rautaa. Jos jotain kiinostaa tällaisen muutosprojektin speksit niin saa kysyä. Kuvausetiketin kanssa on vielä hakemista, ei ole joka paikassa renkaat ja kammet oikeissa asennoissa, mutta ei anneta niiden nyt häiritä .



Tässä pyörässä on kaikki kohdallaan. Näitä lisää!

----------


## Kemizti

Tollanen teräshimmeli..

----------


## kukavaa

_20220526_112402 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## Firlefanz

Noi Cinellit on niin nähstyjä...mutta lähes aina - eli aina kun pidetään tietyistä yksinkertaisista prinsiipeistä kiinni niin kuin tässä on pidetty - yhtä hienoja kuin ennenkin!

----------


## Purkk1

Fuse sai uudet kumit. Kelpaa taas lähipolkuja ajella.

----------


## Sambolo

> Tollanen teräshimmeli..



Highway grey <3 Välillä eksyn myös haaveilemaan kyvykästä hooteeta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Välillä eksyn myös haaveilemaan kyvykästä hooteeta.



Helppo samaistua ja onhan muutaman kerran oma haaveilu päätynyt myös siihen, että tuollainen kyvykäs jäykkäperä on löytynyt jalkojen välistä. Kerran myös Pole Taival. Viimeksi tämmöinen haaveiluhomma kävi pari viikkoa sitten. Pyörää joutuu odottelemaan kesäkuun alkupuolelle asti, kun tulee työkaverin kyydissä Seinäjoelta. Tai tulee jos mahtuu hänen auton kyytiin. Omaan tulevaan jäykkäperään verrattuna tuo Pole Taival on suhteellisen jyrkkäkulmainen xc-pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Vois hommaa dirttiin maastorenkaat myös kun keulaaki voi säätää 160-115mm välillä ni olis se mettä ht myös  :Leveä hymy: 

Mikäs sotanorsulle tulossa?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikäs sotanorsulle tulossa?



On One Hello Dave  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Noni, samaa välillä ite miettiny kun myynnissä nähnyt.

----------


## Makeza

Laitetaanpa tännekin kuvia noista omista ajoikeista kun tänään oli pesupäivä

----------


## JKO17

Olosuhteiden pakosta uuden pyörän kuva. 
Trek Emonda SL 5, aero-osilla. Ensilenkillä, ja vähän säätöjä hakien ennen kuin laitan tankonauhat  ja alan katkomaan kaulaputkea.

----------


## Tuomas H

Cervelo Caledonia, 105 bulkkiosilla. Kaapelit ja letkut pitäis jaksaa lyhentää sekä kiekot päivittää jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## tinke77

Tuolla naapurikylällä oli jouten yks grizli, poimin pois kuleksimasta.

----------


## Föhn

> Olosuhteiden pakosta uuden pyörän kuva. 
> Trek Emonda SL 5, aero-osilla. Ensilenkillä, ja vähän säätöjä hakien ennen kuin laitan tankonauhat  ja alan katkomaan kaulaputkea.



Tutulla olisi kaupan aseveli hintaan myös emonda. Tosin 56 koossa mutta ajattelin kopasta vaikka olenkin alamittainen todennäköisesti. Kivan näköinen kitka tuo emonda. Itseasiassa livenä aivan todella hienon näköinen.

----------


## Tuomo72

Maasturi saapui melkein vuoden odottelun jälkeen. 185cm ja pitkät jalat. Hyvin tuntuu tuo koko L toimivan setämiehen kannonkierrossa. Transition Spur toiveena oli vihreä mutta tämä kotiutui nopeammin ja väri tuskin vaikuttaa vauhtiin 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Ihan jäätävän hieno tuo Spur. Ehdottomasti kiinnostavin downcountry-täpäri on the market

----------


## Tuomo72

Tällä mennään sitten kräveliä väärin. Spessun Crux vuosimalli 2019 päivitetty vuosien varrella grx di2 ja zipp 303s rinkulat. Aika maantiepyörämäinen fiilis mutta menee kyllä kivasti myös soralla. On vikkelä ei mikään liian junamainen jyrä. Kun nyt oli muistakin vastaavan käyttötarkoituksen kihnuttimista tuoreita kuvia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pätkä

> Tällä mennään sitten kräveliä väärin. Spessun Crux vuosimalli 2019 päivitetty vuosien varrella grx di2 ja zipp 303s rinkulat. Aika maantiepyörämäinen fiilis mutta menee kyllä kivasti myös soralla. On vikkelä ei mikään liian junamainen jyrä. Kun nyt oli muistakin vastaavan käyttötarkoituksen kihnuttimista tuoreita kuvia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Crux on mainio gravelöintivehje, jotta ei kai sillä voi ”väärin” krävelöidä. 2022 Crux comp ois varmaan myös kiva mutta ei niitä taida saada mistään nyt kun olen graveliä tuumaillut.

----------


## JKO17

> Tutulla olisi kaupan aseveli hintaan myös emonda. Tosin 56 koossa mutta ajattelin kopasta vaikka olenkin alamittainen todennäköisesti. Kivan näköinen kitka tuo emonda. Itseasiassa livenä aivan todella hienon näköinen.



Tuo on minustakin onnistunut muotoilultaan. Livenä kyllä hienompi kun siinä on paljon pieniä huoliteltuja yksityiskohtia, toptuben tiimalasimainen muotoilu, toptuben ja muiden putkien yhtymäkohta sekä headtube kokonaisuudessaan. Tässä kohtaa kuuluu aina mainita ohjaustangon rajoittimen GoGoGo tekstit.

Tuon koko on 56, istuimen korkeus 77,5 kuvassa ja spacerit 5 mm vajaa pohjassa. Tanko taitaa olla -6 kulmalla ja droppia tulee n. 11 tangon yläpintaan

----------


## TheMiklu

Rungon 2v löytöpäivän kunniaksi kuvaa vanhuksesta. Hauska laite. Kona Lava Dome. Teemana terästä, Magura, DT Swiss 240, Gravelking, 1x konversio.

----------


## JackOja

Viimeinenkin filllari siirtyi kahdesta eturattaasta 1x -aikaan eikä harmita. Hauska vehje muuttui vieläkin hauskemmaksi ja toimivammaksi.

----------


## stenu

Klassikko, joka ei vanhene ikääntyessään ja jäykän keulan kanssa menneiden aikojen mtb-geon hyvät puolet vaan korostuu.

(Vahinko vain, että tuo runkoversio ei mahdollista 1x1-aikaan siirtymistä. Hauska vehje muuttuisi vielä vieläkin hauskemmaksi.  :Hymy: )

----------


## JackOja

> (Vahinko vain, että tuo runkoversio ei mahdollista 1x1-aikaan siirtymistä)



Olen sinkulointia kokeillut työmatkafillarissa ja todennut polvet siihen touhuun kelvottomaksi.

Nyt muuten kuvasta tajusin, että tuon sisurinpätkän voisi poistaa chainstaysta. 2x:llä se oli tarpeen.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Nineri, tasapainoisen näköinen kokonaisuus ja juu, sisuri pois chainstayltä niin vieläkin hienompi.

----------


## stenu

^^ Joo mulla alkaa valitettavasti olla vähän samaa vaivaa, vaikka silloin aikoinaan itseasiassa pääsin polvien aristelusta eroon yksivaihteisiin siirtymällä. Maastosinkulointi on mun kokemuksen mukaan polville hellävaraisinta touhua ja tienopeuksilla fiksailu rajuinta. Välitykset vaikuttaa ja se, että maastossa yksivaihteisella tulee ajettua pääasiassa putkelta. Hyvää core-jumppaa. Polvivaivoista huolimatta on kauhea kynnys luopua tallissa olevista yksivaihteisista. Typerää tämä tavaroihin rakastuminen. Viidenkympinvillitys-Rolleri taitaa lähteä kiertoon ensimmäisenä, kunhan jaksan väsätä ilmoituksen yksivaihteeseen.

Kuva paljasti myös, että koeajolenkillä on käyty nauttimassa asennusoluet Otaniemessä.

----------


## Teemu

Kyllä nuo ohutputkiset vanhat teräsrungot miellyttää vaan silmää eritavalla kuin nykyiset jöötimmästä tehdyt. Omassa uuden sukupolven Sherpassa on varmaan 1,5x putkihalkaisija vanhaan Karate Monkeyhin verratuna. Myös jyrkkä keulakulma "kuuluu asiaan", kun tuollaisia pyöriä kuitenkin suurin osa maastopyöräilyurasta tullut katteltua. Nykyiset loiva keula + jyrkkä satulaputki näyttää omaan silmään edelleen omituisilta, vaikka ajo-ominaisuudet kiistatta hyvät onkin.

----------


## Jukahia

Pässilä Juntu, S2 koko ja vallan ihana


29 x 3" & kilon keklu


29 x 2.8" & 120 Pike 

i33 LB kehät & -22 DT 350 navat / race pinnat <1700 g 
kuitukammet ym. 
Muistaakseni 12.4 kg polkimilla tässä kokoonpanossa 
Instassa enempi kuvia:jugi_fabric

----------


## sianluca

Viimeisin projekti valmiina

----------


## sianluca



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Pieni ajotauko menossa, kun tuli vedettyä maastopyörän kanssa pannut. Kukaan ei onneksi nähnyt ja sain suojattua pyörän lähes 100% omalla kehollani. Pieni takapakki tuli, kun nilkan etuosaan tullut noin 4*4cm haava pääsi tulehtumaan hyvästä kotihoidosta huolimatta, joten sitä tässä parannellaan nyt. No kerrankin on taukoa ja aika käyttää kalustoa huollossa. Open Up sai ansaitsemansa täyshuollon Toni&Tonilla ja kesäksi kivan pirteän tankonauhan. Toivottavasti pääsisi jo juhannusviikolla ajelemaan, kun kesäloma alkaa.

----------


## huotah

> Pieni ajotauko menossa, kun tuli vedettyä maastopyörän kanssa pannut. Kukaan ei onneksi nähnyt ja sain suojattua pyörän lähes 100% omalla kehollani. Pieni takapakki tuli, kun nilkan etuosaan tullut noin 4*4cm haava pääsi tulehtumaan hyvästä kotihoidosta huolimatta, joten sitä tässä parannellaan nyt. No kerrankin on taukoa ja aika käyttää kalustoa huollossa. Open Up sai ansaitsemansa täyshuollon Toni&Tonilla ja kesäksi kivan pirteän tankonauhan. Toivottavasti pääsisi jo juhannusviikolla ajelemaan, kun kesäloma alkaa.



Mikä pakka ja etulimppu sulla on tuossa?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mikä pakka ja etulimppu sulla on tuossa?



42 piikkinen edessä ja 11-42 pakka.

----------


## TrueBlue

Mökkipyörä KONA Niihau 1995

----------


## Marwin79

Honzoa työsuhdepyöränä..

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Torista löytyi naurettavan halvalla vanhan liiton alkuperäiskuntoinen Tunturi Poni. Vain Tunturien keulamerkki hukkunut jonnekin vuosien varrella. Takarenkaan tappilukko on ja avain löytyy. Dynamo + valo toimii. Ai että miten ihanaa! En voinut vastustaa tämän ostamista, vaikka yhtään pyörää ei pitänyt tänä vuonna ostaa ja tämä oli jo toinen  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tämmöinen polkukone tuli talvella olleen juhlapäivän kunniaksi hommattua.

----------


## huotah

> Hetkinen!!! Mähän tämän olen aina uhonnut ostavani  (pilkkahintaan miinus asevelialennus)



Pahoin pelkään että olet pahasti myöhässä. Näin toisaalla sellaisia merkkejä että stenun rolleri meni päivässä. Ei kyllä mikään ihme.

----------


## jame1967

Kumpi noista ?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> On One Hello Dave



Ja tämmönen sekasikiö siitä sitten tuli. Kuski vielä telakalla, joten odottelee vielä ensitestiä. Nopealla parkkistestillä sandaalit jalassa tuo L-kokoinen runko vaikuttaa sopivan kokoiselta. Ei tarvis olla yhtään isompi, mutta ei myöskään yhtään pienempi tuolla 175mm dropperilla.

----------


## stumpe

^mulla oli myös Hello Dave L-koossa ja vaikutti pitopeliltä mutta oli vain liian pitkä ja kankea ahtailla poluilla. Varsinkin takahaarukka on liian pitkä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^mulla oli myös Hello Dave L-koossa ja vaikutti pitopeliltä mutta oli vain liian pitkä ja kankea ahtailla poluilla. Varsinkin takahaarukka on liian pitkä.



Tämä oli tiedossa kyllä. Pitkähän tuo on kuin nälkävuosi. Tuli hommattua lähinnä talvikäyttöön ja satunnaiseen laskupainotteiseen ajoon. Normaalit maastolenkit ajelen jatkossakin kuituisella Spessun Stumpjumperilla mikä on paras maastopyörä sekalaiseen ajoon mitä olen itse ajanut.

----------


## Sambolo

Nätti dave! Plussaa cs suojasta  :Hymy:  Jos pituus käy ahdistaa voi tarjota mulle  :Sarkastinen:  Jännä että tuo perä niin pitkä vaikka näyttä lyhyeltä, hieman pidempi ku evolinkissä jopa ja siinä se pituus jotenki näkyy. Evolinkki vähän pidempikin, mutta ei mun mielest järin kankea, vähän erilailla pitää toki ajaa kuin lyhkäsiä.

----------


## Jani1982

]

----------


## TANUKI

> ]



Mopoille on oma ketjunsa

----------


## Smooth

Hieno Trekki. 
Tosin tänäpäivänä alkaa lähes kaikki ns. merkkipyörät olla hienoja kattella.

----------


## PetriJ

> Mopoille on oma ketjunsa



Mennyt mopot ja pyörät sekasi Tanukilla.

----------


## Divi

Jatketaan samalla värilinjalla

----------


## Jani1982

> Mopoille on oma ketjunsa



No niimpä onkin  :Leveä hymy:  
En tullut ajatelleeksi et nekin on pitänyt erotella

----------


## Jani1982

> Hieno Trekki. 
> Tosin tänäpäivänä alkaa lähes kaikki ns. merkkipyörät olla hienoja kattella.



Omakin silmä alkaa jo tottua ja pitää ihan asiallisena tota "miami" väritystä  :Leveä hymy:  
Tilatessa vähän harmittelin koska 2021 värit oli mun mielestä parempi. Tota sai sellasena hieman gamo-henkisenä joka olis omasta mielestä sopinut paremmin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Lenkkikokoonpano, kuvan setupissa 13.1kg. Toiseen kokoonpanoon on sitten kestävämmät kiekot Maryilla, samoin polkimet vaihtuu ja painoa tulee 1.5kg lisää.

----------


## Pas_2

Muotipyörää mullekin 

Lähetetty minun HD1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Malamuutti

> Jatketaan samalla värilinjalla



Tuollaisen "suoran" ohjastangon saattaisivat meikäläisenkin ranteet kestää.

----------


## pturunen

Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu jättää etujarru kokonaan pois.

----------


## Divi

Siinä on 15x100 haarukka ja 15x110 napa josta 5mm päätykorkit pois. Levyn paikka ei osu kohdalleen. Kaposempi kiekko kyllä jo sovittu ja jarrukin hyllyssä. Täytyy laittaa paikalleen kun vaihdan kumit nopeampiin, takana ei jarrupito enää riitä sitten.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jatketaan samalla värilinjalla.



Tämä oli tyylikäs, mikä runko tuo on? Ja onko tuo se Surlyn gravel-tanko, Corner bar? Näyttää istuvan hienosti noilla tankonauhoilla.

----------


## Divi

> Tämä oli tyylikäs, mikä runko tuo on? Ja onko tuo se Surlyn gravel-tanko, Corner bar? Näyttää istuvan hienosti noilla tankonauhoilla.



2016 vuoden Stache 5, ja on tosiaan Surlyn Corner bar 46cm koossa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Pitikö stemmin kanssa hieroa, vai menikö asento heittämällä kohdalleen? Ja vaatiko shimmejä?

----------


## Divi

Hieron vieläkin, tosin alkaa tuntumaan että ongelma on varmaan vaan mun tottumattomuudessa tuommoseen ajoasentoon. Kokeilin tänään selvästi korkeempaa asentoa ja huonommaksi vaan meni.
Tanko on 25.4mm kiinnityksellä mutta sen mukana tulee 31.6mm shimmit, ne on tuossa paikallaan. Stemmin alla shimminä taas on tuo bmx-stemmi jossa tarakka on kiinni.

----------


## SvaR

Olis muuten tanko mitä pitäisi testata, mutta loppua näyttää vähän joka kauppa.

----------


## Divi

Foxcomp lupaili alkukesästä että cornerbaria voisi saada ehkä syksyllä, tai ens vuonna. Amerikasta tuon sitten pyydystin. Kahdesta kaupasta löysin saldoilta, toisessa oli 1kpl 54cm mallia ja Hypercat Cycleworks:lla kaliforniassa 1kpl 46cm mallia, kumpikaan ei suoraan nettikaupasta suostunut lähettämään Suomeen mutta ammuin sähköpostia molempiin. Toinen putiikki oli joku Pennsylvaniasta, rahdin hintaa kysyessä vittuilivat vaan että maksa lentoliput niin tuodaan tanko kotiovelle. Hypercatin Phil sentään lupasi selvitellä mitä maksaisi, ja lupailikin että kyllä se lähetetään jos rahdin hinta on ok. Suositteli kuitenkin että jos joku tuttu löytyy usasta niin kuulemma yksityisten rahtimaksut on vielä jotenkuten järjellisellä tasolla. Sain yhden nettitutun kaverin sitten tuohon apuun, hän tilasi Hypercatilta tangon kotiinsa usassa ja lähetti mulle, hieman vajaa 200€ jäi kolmelle rautaputkilolle hintaa rahteineen veroineen. :Sarkastinen:  Toivotaan että mieleinen ajoasento vielä löytyy.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## N-K

Tällasen sain kasailtua. Vaikuttaa oikeinkin hyvältä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tällasen sain kasailtua. Vaikuttaa oikeinkin hyvältä.



Eikä näytäkään kovin pahalta.

----------


## Nickname

^^ Täysjoustot on yleensä ihan hirveän näköisiä mutta tämä on hieno! siron näköinen.

----------


## T33mupa

NBD part 2, kiitos pyörvarkaan.

oon kyllä tähän väriin tykästynyt niin, että enään ei harmita turkoosin menetys

----------


## SvaR

^^^^ Vanhaa kunnon terästä...tykkään.
Ainut mikä kuvasta tihrustaessa häirihtee on nuo hitsaukset, esim. kun katsoo tuota vaakaputken ja satulaputken liitoksen vahvikkeen saumaa niin sehän nyt ei näytä mitenkään kovin hyvälle näin nätisti sanottuna.

----------


## TrueBlue

Supacaz-kuorrutettu Inflite

----------


## Föhn

Nätti on. ^

----------


## Pulimonni

^^ todella hieno väritys. Ainoa mikä itseä tökkii on tanwallit. Mustat sopisi paremmin.

----------


## TrueBlue

> ^^ todella hieno väritys. Ainoa mikä itseä tökkii on tanwallit. Mustat sopisi paremmin.



Juuri näin, tähän on korjaus tulossa lähiaikoina.

----------


## Sambolo

Tanwallit ei töki ikinä. Ikinä.

----------


## kukavaa

_20220629_194330 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
_20220629_194354 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## Hokku

Canyon Stoic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

^




> Tanwallit ei töki ikinä. Ikinä.

----------


## Emelita

Tässäpä oma ”tyttömäinen” Kona Wo 2020

----------


## Ohiampuja

No jo on pinkkiä leivottu mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Obito

No Logo sinkkula

----------


## marco1



----------


## LJL

^ Uantaalla on tapahtunut vakava, vakava ydinvoimalaonnettomuus jonka media on salannut

----------


## bike futurist

Dave! Muutama osa orkkiksesta vaihtunut. Hyvä laite, tutun tuntunen nykypyöriin tottuneelle maastokuskille.

----------


## JaHei

Trek Top Fuel 9.8xt nopealla toimituksella (reilusti alle vuosi) suoraan ajoon. Ekan lenkin perusteella voi sanoa, että kannatti odottaa.

----------


## marco1

> ^ Uantaalla on tapahtunut vakava, vakava ydinvoimalaonnettomuus jonka media on salannut



Jossain oli ämpäreitä tarjouksessa?

----------


## kauris

> Trek Top Fuel 9.8xt nopealla toimituksella (reilusti alle vuosi) suoraan ajoon. Ekan lenkin perusteella voi sanoa, että kannatti odottaa.



Eikä ihan edullisella toimituksella. Joskus harkitsin runkosettiä mutta sekin olis yli neljä tonnia. 
Hyvä pyörä toki varmasti.

----------


## lai

Kaivoin varastosta sirkuspyörän ja ihan hyvä peli, mutta juurakkopolulla meno vähän tökkii.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hitlike

^ Onpa fiiliksentäytteinen Inbred!

----------


## peruspertti

Keihärinkoski. Hanko-Nuorgam matkalla



Lähetetty minun SM-S901B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sianluca



----------


## Acunus

Selän päässähän pyörää käytetään ajaessa, mutta onko Kona Wo pysäköitynäkin Selänpäässä / Leivonmäki?

----------


## KalleHermanni

Harrastepyörien ohella tallista löytyy myös tuollainen fillari, jolla sulan maan aikaan tulee hoidettua kauppa-, kirjasto- yms asiointireissut tässä kylillä. Alkujaan vuoden 2012 mallisessa Nishiki Comp:ssa oli Acera/Sora 3x9 vaihteet ja nelikanttikeskiö, mutta koska varaosakaaplssa sattui olemaan sekä 2x10 flatbar -vivut, että 105:n kampisarja, niin päätin sitten vaihtaa ne tuohon Nishikiin. Ostoslistalle siis keskiölaakeri, ketju, takapakka ja Tiagran 10-vaihtajat eteen ja taakse. Yksi ilta askartelua säätämössä ja tulos on tässä:



Hieman turhan rouheat on nuo eturattaat tässä käytössä olevaan fillariin (52/36) mutta koska ns annettu tekijä, niin olkoon.. Samasta syyt en lähtenyt tekemään tuosta mitään 1x kokoonpanoa, joka pyörän käyttötarkoituksen huomioiden olisi ollut ehkä optimaalinen. Tuo säätöstemmi vielä vaihtuu perinteiseen, jahka sopivan jostain yhytän.

----------


## TERU

Molemmat peukut Nishikille!

Saman tapainen, samantapaiseen käyttöön on mielessä. Vähän vanhempi Bianchin krossari-runkosarja palailee takisin mulle. Kymppi 2× tähänkin, kahvat täytyy hankkia sekä jarruille että vaihtajille. Suora tanko, putkiosat ja muutakin löytyy omasta romulaatikosta. Levarit puuttuu, mutta hyvät cantit riittää näille tasangoille. Hyvän ajokki tulee, tiedän jo, kuvaa tuskin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Siinä nyt XC maasturi gravel-kuosissa jos niin voi sanoa.

Renkaiksi tuli Pananracerit ja eturattaan vaihdoin 34-piikkiseen. Ja se näyttäisi riittävän mun käytössä ihan hyvin. Välitykset on ihan järkevät jonnekin 30-34 vauhteihin asti. Eli 13-15-17 piikkisten rattaiden erot ei ole häiritsevän suuret.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kaatumisen jälkeen uusi kauden aloitus uusilla kiekoilla, tankkilaukulla ja tankonauhalla.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Kännykän näytöltä tihrustelen, että sinulla olisi kuvassa jonkinlainen ohjaustankolaukku käytössä, pitääkö paikkansa?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kännykän näytöltä tihrustelen, että sinulla olisi kuvassa jonkinlainen ohjaustankolaukku käytössä, pitääkö paikkansa?



Ei ole. Tankkilaukku prätkätermein, eli tuo vaakaputkessa oleva laukku.

----------


## ago

> Ei ole. Tankkilaukku prätkätermein, eli tuo vaakaputkessa oleva laukku.



Millä kiinni vaakaputkessa?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Millä kiinni vaakaputkessa?



Samanlaisilla pulteilla millä juomapullotelineet ovat kiinni.

----------


## ago

OK.Siisti ja tukeva kiinnitys.

----------


## fob

> Kaatumisen jälkeen uusi kauden aloitus uusilla kiekoilla, tankkilaukulla ja tankonauhalla.



Hieno! Pidän pelkistetystä tyylistä.

----------


## Suiza

Torquella ajelee hyvin polutkin.

----------


## Sambolo

Eihän nyt mitenkään voi kun se ei ole trendikäs down country tai gravel. Hieno torque, oli melkee itelläki liipasimella  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Onko tossa etuhaarukassa joku nopeusmittarin anturi tms?

----------


## kauris

Torquen linjat ja väritys ovat kyllä kunnossa. Hieno!

----------


## Herrandy

Ensimmäinen täysmaasturi kotiutettu, Trek Slash 8 2022.

----------


## Suiza

> Onko tossa etuhaarukassa joku nopeusmittarin anturi tms?



Jep, siinä on VDO langattoman mittarin anturi.

----------


## kauris

Slash vaikuttaa kyllä tosi hyvältä peliltä jolla pärjäisi missä bike parkissa tahansa ongelmitta mutta ajaisi pidempiäkin olkulenkkejä silti mielellään.

----------


## penyeach

Metässä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tchegge_

Tälle kesälle yhdistelmään veturiin isompaa sliksiä ja jarrulaikkaa. Pekärryyn  vakioiden tilalle muhkummat bmx-renkaat. Painoa lähti kärrystä 400g ja pitäisi olla mukavampi kyytiläisellekin. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Twr

Ultimate Trek Fuel EX8
XT kauttaltaan ja 150mm Lyrik Ultimate edessä ja takana SD Ultimate + Megneg. 511 vanteet + vähän muuta.
On hauska ja kykenevä peli, sopii polulle ja Bike Parkiin, mutta seuraava pyörä taitaa kuitenkin olla pitkäjoustoinen Enduro. 


Skickat från min LE2123 via Tapatalk

----------


## Jwh80

Siirryttiin vaimon kanssa maastopyöräilyn maailmasta maantiepyöräilyn ihmeelliseen maailmaan  

Hyppy pelottavaan tuntemattomaan vähän mietitytti, mutta nyt se on jo vähän myöhäistä katua  Kokojen puolesta meille kummallekin sattui löytymään joten miksi ei. 

Minun saatiin heti mukaan ja vaimon kulkine saapuu pian.  

Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KalleHermanni

No sehän on komea!

----------


## jame1967

Onkos toi Mokkula keskiön etupuolella , joku tuökaluboksi vai mikä ?
Mutta peukun arvoinen kuitenkin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Onkos toi Mokkula keskiön etupuolella , joku tuökaluboksi vai mikä ?
> Mutta peukun arvoinen kuitenkin.



Juu, työkaluboxi ymmärtääkseni tuo on. Fillari on kaiketi Orbea Orca Aero.

----------


## paaton

> Siirryttiin vaimon kanssa maastopyöräilyn maailmasta maantiepyöräilyn ihmeelliseen maailmaan  
> 
> Hyppy pelottavaan tuntemattomaan vähän mietitytti, mutta nyt se on jo vähän myöhäistä katua  Kokojen puolesta meille kummallekin sattui löytymään joten miksi ei. 
> 
> Minun saatiin heti mukaan ja vaimon kulkine saapuu pian. Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sitten kun maantiepyörään on saanut vähän tuntumaa, niin nuo kahvat kannattaa kääntää normaaliin asentoon. 

Maantiepyörä on tosiaan asennoltaan aika paljon erillainen, mitä maastopyörä. Esimerkiksi tämän linkin takaa näkee miten kahvat yleensä maantiepyörässä pidetään.

https://www.swisscycles.com/wp-conte...e_complete.jpg

----------


## Jwh80

> Juu, työkaluboxi ymmärtääkseni tuo on. Fillari on kaiketi Orbea Orca Aero.



Pyörä on tosiaan Orbea Orca Aero M20LTD. Ensi kilometrien ajotuntuma oli erittäin positiivinen ja pyörä tuntuu tasapainoiselta kokonaisuudelta. 


Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

> Sitten kun maantiepyörään on saanut vähän tuntumaa, niin nuo kahvat kannattaa kääntää normaaliin asentoon. 
> 
> Maantiepyörä on tosiaan asennoltaan aika paljon erillainen, mitä maastopyörä. Esimerkiksi tämän linkin takaa näkee miten kahvat yleensä maantiepyörässä pidetään.
> 
> https://www.swisscycles.com/wp-conte...e_complete.jpg



Kiitos neuvosta. Pyörä on vielä siinä säädössä missä se lähti liikkeestä. En välttämättä olisi kiinnittänyt huomiota kahvojen asentoon pitkään aikaan 





Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Aika hurjaa! Mutta joo, olen nähnyt vastaavia kahvan asentoja muissakin orbean pyörissä.

----------


## KalleHermanni

Onkohan tuo nyt sitten kovinkaan pielessä? Kuvan perspektiivi laajakulmaisella kameran linssillä kuvattuna saattaa vääristää ja hämätä, kun tuota Jwh80 kuvaa tiirailee, niin näyttäisi tanko ja kahvat olevan aika lailla normaalissa asennossa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Kiitos neuvosta. Pyörä on vielä siinä säädössä missä se lähti liikkeestä. En välttämättä olisi kiinnittänyt huomiota kahvojen asentoon pitkään aikaan 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jos kahvat ovat vähän pystyssä, niin ihan hyvältä ne käteen tuntuvat kahvoilta ajettaessa ja kahvoista työntämällä on hyvä vähän tukea kehoa, mutta ranteet eivät ehkä pidemmän päälle kiitä.

Jos kahvat ovat turhan korkealla, niin alaotteelta ajettaessa niihin ei yllä ollenkaan, tai joutuu jumppaamaan, että yltää.

----------


## Tempo

> Onkohan tuo nyt sitten kovinkaan pielessä? Kuvan perspektiivi laajakulmaisella kameran linssillä kuvattuna saattaa vääristää ja hämätä, kun tuota Jwh80 kuvaa tiirailee, niin näyttäisi tanko ja kahvat olevan aika lailla normaalissa asennossa.



En minäkään tuon kuvan perusteella lähtis säätämään yhtään mitään. Tai sitten seinätkin on vinossa ja satulan kärki osoittaa alaspäin.

----------


## Föhn

Tulee mieleen että korkealla ohjaamolla ja kahvojen asennolla on haettu rennompaa ajoasentoa eikä niinkään kisaisempaa asentoa.

----------


## Hower

Kun katsoo vasemmanpuoleista jarrukahvaa niin sehän näyttää olevan jopa suht pystysuorassa, oikeanpuoleinen näyttää sojottovan miten sattuu. Johtuneeko laajakulmalinssistä ja kuva-alueen reunojen vääristymästä?
Korkeahan se ohjaamo on tuon tyyppiseen aerofillariin. Setämiesaero?  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ajamalla nämä asiat selviävät: kädet alaotteelle ja jos kahvat ovat toivottaman kaukana, niin sitten.

----------


## KalleHermanni

> Korkeahan se ohjaamo on tuon tyyppiseen aerofillariin. Setämiesaero?



Siinä on muutama spacer vielä varaa pudottaa. Mutta omien ajotuntumien mukaan ne säädöt pitää tehdä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Toiset keskustelee ohjaustangosta ja toiset lepuuttajista.

----------


## Hower

> Toiset keskustelee ohjaustangosta ja toiset lepuuttajista.



Niin, lepuuttajia käytetään veneissä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Jarrukahvojen päällä olevia muovisia suojuksia kutsutaan täällälässä lepuuttajiksi. Ajaa ala-/yläotteelta. Valtaosan ajasta harrastajat ajaa lepuuttajilta eli jarrukahvoissa olevista suojuksista kiinni pitäen. (Ei tämän pitäisi olla näin vaikeaa harrastepalstalla).

----------


## Föhn

Eipä ole koskaan kuullut noita sanottavan lepuuttajaksi. Eikä ollut äskeisellä porukka lenkillä kuullut muukaan. Vaan näyttääpä sitä oppivan uutta. Miksihän niitä moisella nimellä kutsutaan? Mitä muita nimiä sielläpäin pyöränosilla on?

----------


## Jwh80

Eilinen kuva oli napattu puhelimen kameralla ja tässä uudet kuvat perinteisellä kameralla kuvattuna. 

Alaotteella kahvoihin yltää kyllä, mutta saisi olla hiukan alempana. 

Pitää säädellä kahvanauhojen vaihdon yhteydessä. 

Tuo "Aero juomapullo" on vain 500ml mikä tuntuu melko vähältä. Saman tyylinen juomapullo pitänee laittaa tilaukseen. 

Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Jep. Ehkä pikkuisen laskisin itsekin. Rubino Ei ole rullaavimmasta päästä mutta kyllä niilläkin maantien makuun pääsee. Kivan näköinen kapistus. Ajaisin.  :Cool:

----------


## plr

> Eipä ole koskaan kuullut noita sanottavan lepuuttajaksi.



Uusi termi oli minullekin. Lepuuttaja on minulle se esine, mikä laitetaan veneen ja laiturin väliin jotteivät paikat kolhiinnu. Käytän kahvan päällä olevasta suojuksesta nimitystä kahvakumi ja vastaava ote on kahvaote tai sanotaan, että ajetaan (vaihtaja/jarru)kahvoilta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Lepuuttaja on kyllä ihan osuva nimike varsinkin kun kahvat on vaakasuorassa ohjaustankon jatkeena. Yläotteelta ajaessa ohjaustankoon ja lepuuttajiin on hyvä nojata kyynärvarsilla, ikään kuin levätä ohjaustankon päällä. Näin itse tuon näen.

----------


## Hower

outo sana fillareihin liittyen mullekin tuo lepuuttaja oli, mutta guukkeloimalla löytyy...
"Ohjaustangossa tulee olla vähintään kolme mukavaa asentoa käsille: päällä, lepuuttajillla ja sarvissa".
”Kymmenen vuotta sitten ohjaustangon asennusta pidettiin yksinkertaisena toimenpiteenä.  Jarruvivun pää kohdistettiin viivoittimen avulla ohjaustangon sarvien pohjan tasalle. Ohjaustankojen muotoja on kuitenkin kehitetty ja nykyisin tavoitteena on sujuva, tasainen siirtymä ohjaustangosta lepuuttajien päälle. Idea on siinä, että lepuuttaja on samassa tasossa ohjaustangon kanssa, jolloin käsi saa mukavan alustan tuekseen. Tavoite on löytää neutraali ranteen kulma.” 
https://road.shimano.com/fi/stories/...andlebar-setup

----------


## frp

Onko nuo kahvat asennettu "asiantuntevassa liikkeessä" vai tehtaalla jo noin hassusti?

----------


## Hääppönen

Ei oikeasti ihmetytä, mutta kuten tunnettua, sivistys ja uudet asiat ovat aina tulleet Suomeen Turun suunnalta. Veneilyssä täällä käytetään nimitystä fenderi. Tietysti Hesalan urpot ja sisämaan juntit laittavat kitaran veneen ja laiturin väliin. Riskei on otettava. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_VOVFaTUnM

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Kokeillaampa uudestaan kun kuva ei kuulemma näkyny (kuin minulle) ja koko viestikin poistui sitä muokatessa. Jos ei vieläkään näy, niin sitten saa riittää..

Eli vähän vastavirtaan menin ja kasasin tarjous-/laatikonpohjaosista suoratankoisen gravelin, joka ehkä jo lähempänä maastopyörää noilla kumeilla. Alunperin kasasin kuvassa olevan NS Bikes Rag+ -rungon ympärille käyräsarvisen gravelin, joka kuitenkin pikkuhiljaa muuttui täysin maantiepyöräksi (runkoa lukuunottamatta).

Sen jälkeen pitikin ostaa maantierunko, johon siirsin osat edellämainitusta ja ei kestäny kauaa kun tyhjä gravelrunko huusi varastossa osia ympärilleen. Päätin koittaa miten runko toimisi suoran tangon kans, kun käyräsarvisen vaihtajat on hinnoissaan ja pyörä tulisi muutenkin lähinnä kauppa/kaupunkipyöräksi.

"Vaihdevivuksi" löyty laatikon pohjalta Sramin gripshift ja kumeiksi Onza Ibexit. Jarruiksi laitoin Magurat. Parin lenkin jälkeen tuntuu erittäin toimivalta ja mukavalta pyörältä edellämainittuun käyttötarkoitukseen. Painoa polkimineen näyttäs olevan 9,7kg.

----------


## TERU

Kuva toimii ja taustakin on hämmästyttävä!

Pyörä näyttää aivan yhtä hämmästyttävältä, vaikka onkin hyvin käyttöpyörän kaltainen, tuollaine sopii vaikka minkälaisen pyörän rinnalle omaan talliin.
Ajopituuskin taisi riittää, kun tolppa edelleen pienijättöinen, tuliko stemmiin pituutta lisää, kuvasta ei ihan voi arvioida?

Peukut kuvan pyörälle!

----------


## paaton

> Eilinen kuva oli napattu puhelimen kameralla ja tässä uudet kuvat perinteisellä kameralla kuvattuna. 
> 
> Alaotteella kahvoihin yltää kyllä, mutta saisi olla hiukan alempana. 
> 
> Pitää säädellä kahvanauhojen vaihdon yhteydessä. 
> 
> Tuo "Aero juomapullo" on vain 500ml mikä tuntuu melko vähältä. Saman tyylinen juomapullo pitänee laittaa tilaukseen. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei tosiaan kuvakulma valehdellut. Aivan hönöön asentoon nuo on tehtaalla säädetty.

Asentelin kyllä itsekkin mekaaniset grx kahvat viikonloppuna gravelliin ja vähän ne joutuu väkisinkin jättämään pystyyn. Muuten tangon/kahvan liitoskohtaan tulee kämmeniin painava kuoppa. Normaalilla tangolla tuota pystyy vähän säätelemään tankoa kääntämällä, mutta integroidulla tämäkin on mahdotonta.

Mutta siis ihan reippaasti vain alaspäin kahvoja. Tosin asento pitenee sitten samalla. Ehkä kannattaa siirtää vähän kerrallaan, jos olet MTB puolelta siirtynyt maantielle.

Ulkona kuvattuna pyörä on kyllä komea!

----------


## Leewi

> Onko nuo kahvat asennettu "asiantuntevassa liikkeessä" vai tehtaalla jo noin hassusti?



Näyttäis olevan orca aero kuvissa kahvat about noin kaikissa orbean sivuilla. Eiköhän siellä ole asiaa testailtu ja päädytty suosimaan kahvoilta ajoa?

----------


## JKO17

Orbean sivuilta tuollainen näyttäisi olevan se "kuvauksellisin" kahvojen asento

Ja onneksi olkoon uudesta pyörästä. Näyttää oikeinkin hyvältä , vaikka en oikein tuosta etuboxin ulkonäöstä oikein pidä.

----------


## Hower

No eikös nuo kahvatkin poikkea toisistaan radikaalisti?

----------


## JKO17

Juu. Da vs Ultegra. Lähinnä tuo kulma millä kahva jatkuu tangosta. Tuossa näkee hyvin myös kokoeron noissa.
lisäys sähkö ja mekaaninen

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Kuva toimii ja taustakin on hämmästyttävä!
> 
> Pyörä näyttää aivan yhtä hämmästyttävältä, vaikka onkin hyvin käyttöpyörän kaltainen, tuollaine sopii vaikka minkälaisen pyörän rinnalle omaan talliin.
> Ajopituuskin taisi riittää, kun tolppa edelleen pienijättöinen, tuliko stemmiin pituutta lisää, kuvasta ei ihan voi arvioida?
> 
> Peukut kuvan pyörälle!



Joo kiitos! 

Ei tunnu stemmi tarvitsevan lisäpituutta, uudessa satulatolpassa on setbackia muutama sentti enemmän mitä vanhassa, niin taisi kompensoitua sillä. Mulla lisäksi lyhyehköt jalat ja pitkät kädet, sekä pyörässä seat tube normaalia korkeampi, niin istuinputkea ei ole kovin paljoa esillä.

----------


## crcm

BMC Twostroke 01 carbon

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Todella hieno.

----------


## JackOja

Samaa mieltä edellisen kanssa. Näppärältä näyttää. Kunnon kuvatkin pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## paaton

> Juu. Da vs Ultegra. Lähinnä tuo kulma millä kahva jatkuu tangosta. Tuossa näkee hyvin myös kokoeron noissa.
> lisäys sähkö ja mekaaninen



Tämä tosiaan normaalimpi kulma. Tuota enemmän alaspäin on varmaan integroidulla tangolla hankala saada kahvoja asennettua ilman kämmeniä painavaa kuoppaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuota Orbea kun katson niin saa sen käsityksen että aika tiukaksi on jätetty tilaa toiselle pullotelineelle ja juomapullolle.

edit. näyttää olevan näköjään useampi kiinnityspiste eli hyvin on tilaa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Osaatteko sanoa voiko Flickr-kännysovelluksella jakaa kuvia tänne? Sillä apilla saan kyllä kuvat luurista sinne Flickr-albumiin, mutta vielä en ole löytänyt keinoa siirtää kuvia tänne. Onkohan se edes mahdollista?

----------


## plr

> ... en oikein tuosta etuboxin ulkonäöstä oikein pidä.



Sama tuntuma oli, kun näki boksin ensimmäisen kerran. Nyt hetken katsomisen jälkeen se alkaa näyttää ihan ok:lta varsinkin tuossa tummassa rungossa. Käyttökelpoinen tuollainen mukana tuleva runkoloota kyllä on, koska ei tarvitse satulalaukkua/työkalupulloa/taskuja.

----------


## paaton

> Osaatteko sanoa voiko Flickr-kännysovelluksella jakaa kuvia tänne? Sillä apilla saan kyllä kuvat luurista sinne Flickr-albumiin, mutta vielä en ole löytänyt keinoa siirtää kuvia tänne. Onkohan se edes mahdollista?



En ole kännykän apsin kautta löytänyt. Täytyy mennä selaimen kautta. Sieltäkin muistaakseni valittava desktop moodi ensin.

Jep. Ensin copy url apsin jako napista, sitten selaimeen desktop mode päälle ja urli sinne. Kuvan alta löytyy se perinteinen nappi mistä eri kokoisia kuvia saa ulos.

----------


## Jwh80

Kiitos neuvoista ja kehuista kaikille! 
Orca Aero on eka maantiepyörä meille, mutta jäykkäperä maastureita on ollu useampi. 

Rungon alapuolinen "eväsrasia" ei alkuun miellyttänyt minukaan silmää ja itse asiassa nyt en välttämättä luopuis siitä  Varasisurit ja CO2 pumpun nyt ainakin uskaltaa laittaa, mutta ei paljoa painavempaa. Boxin lukitus ei herätä kovin suurta luottoa.

Kahvojen asento on alkanut häiritsemään jo sen verran, että viikonloppuna lasken kahvat. 

Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ saisiko sen boksin varmistettua ohuella silikoniremmillä? Vai kasvaako ilmanvastus liikaa?  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> Kahvojen asento on alkanut häiritsemään jo sen verran, että viikonloppuna lasken kahvat. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvä, maastomies ei voi käsittääkkään, miten monta kirjoittamatonta sääntöä maantiellä on  :Hymy: 
Mullakin meni pitkään uskoa, ettei esimerkiksi pumppua pidetä pullotelineen pulttien alla, vaan takataskussa. 

Mutta onneksi voit alkaa osoittelemaan nyt useita muita maantiekuskeja satulalaukuista. Ne ovat jo niiiin vanhanaikaisia ja rumia.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itse tein aikoinaan sen virheen että käänsin ohjaustankoa niin että kahvat nousi pystynpään. No tuosta aiheutui hieman ongelmia itselleni, esim. Puutumista käsissä kun käsi ei ollut rennosti lepuuttajissa ja toinen ongelma tuli alaottelta spurtatessa, ohjaustankon kääntäminen vei tilan kyynärvarrelta joka otti tuon takia ohjaustankon yläosaan kiinni. Ei muuta kuin tankon säätöä takaisin niin että kahvat on suurinpiirtein vaakatasossa ja ongelmat hävisi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JKO17

Mullakin meni jonkin aikaa ennen kuin pystyin katsomaan Orbean etuboxin ohi, ja toteamaan että hyvännäköinen pyörä se on. Erityisesti tuo Jwh80 väri joka jotenkin häivyttää tuon boxin, lähes- hymiö-

lisäys: Noista "säännöistä" yms. sellainen huomio, että  en itse kauheasti ole niihin perehtynyt, mutta yllättäen tässä muutaman vuoden aikana itselle on tullut oma koodisto, ja huomaan ajattelevani monia asioita sen läpi aika suppeasti, kylläkin liittyen omaan pyöräilyyni ja hankintoihin ei toisten

----------


## stumpe



----------


## Jwh80

> ^ saisiko sen boksin varmistettua ohuella silikoniremmillä? Vai kasvaako ilmanvastus liikaa?



Joo saattaa se kasvattaa ilmanvastusta liikaa, mutta jos sen silikoniremmim vaikka rasvais  

Nyt on kahvat käännetty alemmas ja hyvin yltää kahvoille ylä- ja alaotteella. Nyt tuli samalla päivitettyä alkuperäiset grip nauhat lizard skins DSP nauhoihin. 

Lähetetty minun 2107113SG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Late_h

Tällainen tuli kasailtua nyt loppukesästä pääasiassa vanhan pyörän osista. Edellisen ~14 kiloisen pyörän jälkeen tämä tuntuu melko raketilta, mutta löytyy kivasti reserviä alamäkiinkin. Painoa kuvan kokoonpanossa polkimien ja pullotelineen kanssa alle 12,5 kg mikä lienee aika hyvä 140/130 mm joustavalla trailipyörälle tänä päivänä. Pahoittelut halvalla kännykkäkameralla napatun kuvan laadusta.

----------


## kni

NOBD vai mikä, tuommoinen -01 Stumpjumper XC Comp löytyi keväällä, vähän nuhjuisessa kunnossa, ilman iskaria ja kampia. Pölyn ja lian alta paljastui kuitenkin hyväkuntoinen aihio johon 152/28 mm iskarin löytäminen kesti hieman. Nyt se on nipussa, eka lenkki ajettu, mainio peli.

----------


## Hääppönen

Tuollaisella on helppo harrastaa väärinpyöräilyä!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Laitoin jo gravel-ketjuun mutta laitetaan nyt vielä tännekin: Canyon Grizl SL 7. On kyllä aivan mahtava pyörä ja tähän mennessä jokainen lenkki on maistunut todella hyvin. Renkaat saattaa vielä jossain vaiheessa vaihtua, mutta eiköhän näillä Schwalbeilla pärjää tämän kauden loppuun ainakin. Asfaltilla saisivat olla vähän nopeammat.

----------


## kauris

Hieno! Erikoinen väritys mutta pidän.

----------


## Iglumies

Hetken mielijohteesta vaihdoin työmatkakulkineeseen rungon

----------


## sianluca



----------


## crcm

^Huono kuva. Ei erota merkkiä, ei mallia, eikä ihan täysin pyörän tyyppiä edes. Sinänsä saavutus.

----------


## sianluca

Varmaan hankala kuva foorumilaiselle, joka ei osaa erottaa pyörien tyyppejä toisistaan.......enkä laita kuvia tänne saavuttaakseni mitään erikoista.

----------


## kauris

Tässä oliskin mielenkiintoinen keskustelu. Miksi laitoit kuvan tai miksi ihmiset milloinkin laittavat. Mutta tästä pitäis avata oma otsikkonsa 
Kyllä noista toki suunnilleen näkee, että etualalla on jäykkäperä, kenties xc-henkinen, toinen pyörä on Cinelli ja takana on pyörä joka luultavasti xc-henkinen täpäri mutta saattaa olla jäykkiskin. Mutta kyllä minäkin vähän ihmettelin miksi tosiaan laittaa kuvaa ollenkaan jos laittaa vain yhden kuvan ja tuollaisesta kuvakulmasta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kaksi ensimmäistä fillaria tunnistin heti, etumainen Trek ja keskimmäinen Cannondale. Taaimmainen vaati hieman enemmän tutkiskelua ja oletan että on Radon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ilmora

> Laitoin jo gravel-ketjuun mutta laitetaan nyt vielä tännekin: Canyon Grizl SL 7. On kyllä aivan mahtava pyörä ja tähän mennessä jokainen lenkki on maistunut todella hyvin. Renkaat saattaa vielä jossain vaiheessa vaihtua, mutta eiköhän näillä Schwalbeilla pärjää tämän kauden loppuun ainakin. Asfaltilla saisivat olla vähän nopeammat.



Aika läyhä ja hieno väri kyl.

----------


## macci

vanha sotaratsu race-moodissa, hiljattain tuli 10k täyteen
alla 48mm extralight reneherset

----------


## Antza44

> vanha sotaratsu race-moodissa, hiljattain tuli 10k täyteen
> alla 48mm extralight reneherset



Tykkään tästä kuinka setback tolppaa voi käyttää oikein.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Minä taas setback ja sitten satula eteen... Vaan olipa mukavaa kirjaimellisesti ajella taas eilen missä sattuu kun laittoin nuo 40mm kumet 32mm pro oneksien tilalle. Samalla tuli vaihettua tubeless venat, vähän turhan pitkät taisin tilata.
Primet on rullannu 13k yhellä vaparin vaiholla koska laakerit, muuten sorkkimatta.


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt siirtyi meikeläinenkin täpäri aikaan, n 20 vuoden tauon jälkeen. Toivotaan että linkkujen laakerit ja iskaripuslat kestää nyt paremmin kuin 26" täpäreissä silloin aikanaan.
Pakko sanoa että kyllä poluilla ajelu on tällaisella 130/140 mm joustavalla täpärillä "hiukan" erilaista kuin jäykkäperällä, vaikka siinäkin on 100 mm joustokeula.  :Nolous: 

Pyörä siis Canyon Neuron 7 AL, ja koko L.

----------


## kauris

Hieno! Toi on kyllä varmaan tosi hieno kokemus kuin noinkin pitkän tauon jälkeen siirtyy takaisin täpärin(kin) pariin. Varsinkin jos ei ole tässä välissä edes lainannut/kokeillut/vuokrannut täysjoustoja. On pyörät myös kehittyneet parissa kymmenessä vuodessa jonkin verran. 
Mulla on ollut täpäreitä (samalla koko ajan jäykkäperiä myös) ajossa vuodesta 2008 alkaen (140 joustava Commencal Meta) mutta itsekin olen pitänyt niitä verraten pitkään ennen kuin olen päivittänyt. Varsinkin tuolla ensimmäisellä ajoin lähemmäs 10 vuotta. Yllätyin oikeestaan kuinka hyvä se oli kun seuraava pyörä (150/140) joustava Canyon Spectral ei mullistanut mitenkään maailmaa. Toisaalta sekin pyörä oli hyvä, kun viimeisin, 2021 keväällä ostettu 180 joustava Propain Spindrift ei myöskään ollut niin paljoa parempi sen päätarkoitusajossa eli hissipyöräilyssä. Propainilla (17,2 kg) ajaa poluillakin mutta aika raskaasti (osin rengastuksenkin takia). 
Parin viikon sisällä pääsen toivottavasti laittamaan tänne kuvan perheen uudesta lyhytjoustoisemmasta täpäristä joka on jo postissa matkalla kotia. Kuiturunkoinen 130 joustava ja rullaavimmalla renkailla oleva pyörä palauttaa varmaan innon ajaa myös pidempiä lenkkejä helpoilla ja keskivaikeilla poluilla. Ainakin odotan asiaa jo valmiiksi. En ole edes koskaan kokeillut missään tuollaista nykyaikaista lyhytjoustoisempaa trailipyörää (kuten vähän tuo neuronkin on).

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyllä se Kinesiksen jäykkis jäi vielä käyttöön, siinä on kiinni Thulen pyöräkärryn vetomutikka, ja muutenkin tykkään ajella sillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

> Hieno! Toi on kyllä varmaan tosi hieno kokemus kuin noinkin pitkän tauon jälkeen siirtyy takaisin täpärin(kin) pariin. Varsinkin jos ei ole tässä välissä edes lainannut/kokeillut/vuokrannut täysjoustoja. On pyörät myös kehittyneet parissa kymmenessä vuodessa jonkin verran. 
> Mulla on ollut täpäreitä (samalla koko ajan jäykkäperiä myös) ajossa vuodesta 2008 alkaen (140 joustava Commencal Meta) mutta itsekin olen pitänyt niitä verraten pitkään ennen kuin olen päivittänyt. Varsinkin tuolla ensimmäisellä ajoin lähemmäs 10 vuotta. Yllätyin oikeestaan kuinka hyvä se oli kun seuraava pyörä (150/140) joustava Canyon Spectral ei mullistanut mitenkään maailmaa. Toisaalta sekin pyörä oli hyvä, kun viimeisin, 2021 keväällä ostettu 180 joustava Propain Spindrift ei myöskään ollut niin paljoa parempi sen päätarkoitusajossa eli hissipyöräilyssä. Propainilla (17,2 kg) ajaa poluillakin mutta aika raskaasti (osin rengastuksenkin takia). 
> Parin viikon sisällä pääsen toivottavasti laittamaan tänne kuvan perheen uudesta lyhytjoustoisemmasta täpäristä joka on jo postissa matkalla kotia. Kuiturunkoinen 130 joustava ja rullaavimmalla renkailla oleva pyörä palauttaa varmaan innon ajaa myös pidempiä lenkkejä helpoilla ja keskivaikeilla poluilla. Ainakin odotan asiaa jo valmiiksi. En ole edes koskaan kokeillut missään tuollaista nykyaikaista lyhytjoustoisempaa trailipyörää (kuten vähän tuo neuronkin on).



Ootko kokeillu palata uusista vanhoihin? Erot tulee ehkä paremmin sillä tavalla esiin.

----------


## Jeesu

Dario Pegoretti Duende CX

Tuo on nyt "pelattu läpi" kun sain Recordin kahvat sekä takavaihtajan Choruksen osien tilalle.

----------


## stenu

> Dario Pegoretti Duende CX



Livenäkin tuota ihastelleena voin vain todeta, että on yksi foorumin cooleimmista käyrätankoisista. Joistain harvoista pyöristä tulee klassikoita ja vielä harvemmat ovat sellaisia jo syntyessään. Tuo on myös malliesimerkki sellaisesta pyörästä, joka ei vanhene ikääntyessään.

----------


## kauris

> Ootko kokeillu palata uusista vanhoihin? Erot tulee ehkä paremmin sillä tavalla esiin.



Pyörät ovat siirtyneet uusille omistajille. Mutta tuo on varmaan ihan totta.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Tällä pyörällä ja kokoonpanolla rymistelin läpi tämän vuoden Silk Road Mountain Racen.

----------


## velib

Tämä taisi olla se custom-runko? Onnea kovasta suorituksesta!

----------


## JKO17

Laitetaanpa tännekin tämän kesän pyöräprojektin tänään päätökseen saatu tulos. Trek Emonda SL5:sta jäljellä vain runko, muut vanhasta pyörästä, ostettu fillaritorilta tai kaupasta. Itse purettu, koottu ja säädetty, josta olen oikeastaan ihan ylpeä.
Mukava projekti ja yhtään ajopäivää ei jäänyt väliin, ihme kyllä.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## sianluca



----------


## sianluca



----------


## sianluca

Kuvia puristeille, muutama pyörä jäi varastoon vielä kuvaamatta.....

----------


## kauris

Hyvä hyvä. Nyt kelpaa katsella  :Hymy:

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

> Tämä taisi olla se custom-runko? Onnea kovasta suorituksesta!



Kiitos, sepä se. Olen kyllä erittäin tyytyväinen pyörään. SRMR oli melkoinen rytkytys-kestotesti, josta tsygä selvisi oikein mallikkaasti eli mitään ei tarvinnut korjata matkan aikana. Taakse vaihdoin jarrupalat kertaalleen. Myös kyseiset renkaat säilyivät koko matkan ehjänä, mitä pidän pienenä ihmeenä.

----------


## kauris

NBD
YT Izzo core 2. 
Ohjaustangon vaihdoin heti uutena kuituiseen kun sellainen löytyi kotoa. Renkaat pitää vielä litkuttaa ja sateiden tullessa eteen vaihtuu pitävämpi nakki. 
Vaihdan myös takakiekon kotoa löytyvään 100 grammaa kevyempään malliin jossa niin ikään olikohan 160 grammaa kevyempi gx-pakka. Tässä pyörässä NX-osat.

Kuvauspaikka ei ihan onnistunein kun nuo bagitkin ehtivät kuvaan taustaa sotkemaan. Heinien lisäksi.

----------


## misopa

Anthem ja auringonlasku.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Ei riemulla rajaa kun Mörrillä ajaa...vai miten se oli.

Lähetetty minun Mobira Talkman 450 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä



----------


## kauris

Ylemmässä on kyllä nätit linjat.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Hienoa laitteistoa tällä sivulla. Erityisesti tykkään Izzosta, tuo taka-akselista emäputkeen asti yltävä suora linja on todella tyylikäs.

----------


## Kepsu

Tarjouskiekot asennettuna.

----------


## petev

Tuli kasailtua tämä tänään, tosin pojan pyörä. Ei ole niin kirkkaan keltainen, kuin Canyonin kuvissa.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Missä XRC1501 on tarjouksessa?

----------


## Aakoo

^ Bike24 885€.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

> ^ Bike24 885€.



Superkiitos!

----------


## JKO17



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Taas tuli säästettyä rahaa. Bike24 tarjouskiekot openiin. Openista jäi vähän kevyemmät 45mm korkeat kiekot yli, joten huomenna hakemaan maantiepyörä niiden ympärille  :Leveä hymy:  Juuri myin Pinarellon pois ja ajattelin pärjääväni gravelin kanssa vaihtokiekoin. Oli näköjään vääriä ajatuksia.

----------


## fob

^En osaa sanoa, miksi tämä pyörä näyttää silmissäni hienolta ja herättää omistamisen haluja.

----------


## tinke77

^ No kyllä, säästää vielä rahaakin . On se nätti!

----------


## xubu

^^ Ja vaivaa nähty renkaiden asennuksissakin. Hieno pyörä.

----------


## bike futurist

kolmen maastopyörän loukussa  :Hymy: , tässä isoin, 2020 megatower L koosssa. Joustoa 180/175, kiekot kulutustavaraa, jouset hieman tarkemmin speksatut. Edessä pikku hiljaa jytympään päivittyvä Lyrik, takana PUSH sisuskaluilla tuunattu marsun bomber cr. Loput osat ei kovin kiinnostavia, shimpan nelimäntäistä ja halpaa vaihdeosaa. Ja niin, on O-Chain. On hyvä!

----------


## kukavaa

_20220916_172321 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Uusi maali ja Campagmano/Shimanolo voimansiirto.
_20220916_172417 by richard räystäs, on Flickr

----------


## tchegge_

> Taas tuli säästettyä rahaa. Bike24 tarjouskiekot openiin. Openista jäi vähän kevyemmät 45mm korkeat kiekot yli, joten huomenna hakemaan maantiepyörä niiden ympärille  Juuri myin Pinarellon pois ja ajattelin pärjääväni gravelin kanssa vaihtokiekoin. Oli näköjään vääriä ajatuksia.



Mä sentään säästin oikeasti rahaa , tajusin etten mä oikeasti meinaa ajaa Vayalla yhtään soralenkkiä tänä syksynä vaan kaikki ajot mitä ehtii tehdä on työmatkaa. Sai lopettaa 650b sorarenkaiden speksaamisen kun jättää ne keväiset rospuutto Big Benit vaan alle. Säästyipä se satanen siinä mitkä voi sitten käyttää nastakumeihin. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ja tämmöinen Ridley Fenix Slic Ultegra Di2 tuli Openista ylijääneille kiekoille mitkä näyttävät olevan ulkoleveydeltään liian leveät takakolmioon. Taas säästyy tuhansia, kun ostellaan uusia kiekkoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^huomasitko, että tarviit myös ketjut?

----------


## Hower

Ja gummit.
Mutta ei kai se niin tarkkaa ole?
edit:
Eikun onhan siinä venttiilitkin eli on vaan niin huomaamattomat.
 Siistimmältä kyllä näyttää noin!
 :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ & ^^

Ketju pesussa, koska squirtin kelkassa. Kumeja on aikaa miettiä koko talvi. Ensin pitää varmaan keksiä kiekot jostain, joskus.

----------


## JKO17

^juu, venttiilit kyllä on
ensimmäinen aavistus on monesti oikein

edit: omistaja ehti ensin

----------


## villeyla

Uusin kasailu (Fairlight Secan 2.5) valmistui ja riittävien speksailujen jälkeen on kyllä just eikä melkein sopiva. Lilan ja sinisen välillä vaihtava väri on omaan silmään oikein nätti.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Jäykkäperään syksyksi DHR/DHF alle ja keula vaihtui myös Marzocchin Bomber Z2.

----------


## Brocol

New Wheels Day. Uudet GR1600 ja Tufo Thunderot testilenkillä. Hyvälle tuntui, tosin takavaihtaja kaipaa säätöä, olisiko takapakka pikkuisen eri kohdassa kun vanhoissa vanteissa

----------


## xubu

^^ On se kone :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Ei näy villeylan Secan  :Irvistys: 

Mikäs Brocolin laite on? Sivukuvan jos saisi  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Ei näy villeylan Secan 
> 
> Mikäs Brocolin laite on? Sivukuvan jos saisi



Jos nyt oikein tunnistin niin Brocolin laite on jokin Giant Revolt malleista, ainakin hyvin samannäköinen.

----------


## Brocol

> Ei näy villeylan Secan 
> 
> Mikäs Brocolin laite on? Sivukuvan jos saisi



Täällä jo tunnistettiinkin, Giant Revolt Advanced 2, 2021  :Hymy:  sivukuva yhdeltä kesän ajolta. Tässä vielä alla Giantin OEM-vanteet ja Terra Speedit

----------


## Wolfberg

> Uusin kasailu (Fairlight Secan 2.5) valmistui ja riittävien speksailujen jälkeen on kyllä just eikä melkein sopiva. Lilan ja sinisen välillä vaihtava väri on omaan silmään oikein nätti.



Yksi nopeimman näköisistä pyöristä koskaan.

----------


## misopa

Laitetaan lisää Revolttia väärältä puolelta. Syksy tulee pikkuhiljaa ja joidenkin mielestä paras gravel-kausi alkaa.

----------


## villeyla

> Ei näy villeylan Secan



Jaahas, josko nyt näkyisi useammalle:

----------


## pturunen

On kyllä upea ilmestys tuo Secan! Minkä kokoinen runko tuossa on?

----------


## kaakku

Kolmesta pullotelineen pultista pystyputkessa arvaisin että 58T

----------


## villeyla

> On kyllä upea ilmestys tuo Secan! Minkä kokoinen runko tuossa on?



On 58R runko.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Secan on nätti, mutta misopan Revoltti kutsuisi mut luukuttamaan jonkin lyhyehkön sorasuoran: sen näköinen, että sitä pitää käskeä.

----------


## Beast

Kävin uudella pyörällä päiväkahvilla ja ajattelin jakaa siitä kuvan. En vaan näköjään osaa liittää kuvia tänne, ainakaan Drivesta ei onnistu jakaminen.

----------


## kaakku

1. https://imgur.com/upload
2. klikkaa "choose photo/video"
3. valitse kuvatiedosto koneelta -> open
4. odota että ruudun ylälaidassa lukee "upload complete!"
5. klikkaa hiiren kakkosnapilla kuvasta ja valitse "Copy image address" (tämä kohta voi vaihdella hieman käytetystä selaimesta riippuen, ohje testattu Chromella)
6. palaa fillarifoorumille ja paina "lisää kuva"-painiketta ja liitä leikepöydälle aiemmin kopioitu url -> ok

Helppoa kuin kolmipyöräisellä ajaminen.

----------


## Beast

Kiitos selkeistä ohjeista. Äkkisältään pitäisi toimia suurin piirtein samalla tavalla esim. Drivestä jaon kanssa mutta jostain syystä linkin liittämisellä ei ole mitään vaikutusta. Edit: Näköjään ei toimi tabletilla ja Chromella eikä myöskään läppärillä Edgellä. Piti kaivaa vanha läppäri esiin ja Chromella toimii mutta pidemmän päälle haluaisin hoitaa mobiilisti asiat. 

Anyway, päiväkahvinautintoa, vassokuu. Ja kolmipyörällä olen muuten aikoinaan ajanut melko pahasti seinään.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> 1. https://imgur.com/upload
> 2. klikkaa "choose photo/video"
> 3. valitse kuvatiedosto koneelta -> open
> 4. odota että ruudun ylälaidassa lukee "upload complete!"
> 5. klikkaa hiiren kakkosnapilla kuvasta ja valitse "Copy image address" (tämä kohta voi vaihdella hieman käytetystä selaimesta riippuen, ohje testattu Chromella)
> 6. palaa fillarifoorumille ja paina "lisää kuva"-painiketta ja liitä leikepöydälle aiemmin kopioitu url -> ok
> 
> Helppoa kuin kolmipyöräisellä ajaminen.



Näköjään joutuu laittaan tietokonenäkymän, että tuonne saa lisättyä kuvan, muuten en löytänyt sivulta lisäysvalikkoja. Onko kuvan poistaminen myös helppoa, jos kuvan haluaa myöhemmin poistaa?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

https://pic.useful.fi on samanlainen. Voit raahata kuvan tai valita suoraan kansiosta kuvan. Itse olen muuttanut aina kuvan kokoa pienemmäksi ennen kuvan liittämistä nettisivustolle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakkok

Säätöjen jälkeen taas kulkee...

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ketju putsattu ja on squirtminigripissä odottelemassa parempia aikoja ja renkaista puuttuu vielä litkut. Renkaat eriparia budjettisyistä, koska olen pa tällä hetkellä ja tämmöiset oli ylimääräisenä saatavilla.
Takana 28mm pro one ja edessä 29mm enve. Kaulaputkea pitää varmaan vähän lyhentää, mutta ensin pitää ajella vähän alle ja tunnustella. Tänä vuonna tuskin jaksaa/viitsii/kerkeää enää, joten ihmetellään lisää tämän osalta ensi keväänä varmaan. Paino asettunee alustavien kalavaakamittailujen perusteella jonnekin 7.5 kg hujakoille mikä on ihan ok levyjarrupyörälle sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## Padex

Pelastin Tunturi Sportin (Ishiwata 0245 tubing) rungon ja kasasin osaksi ylijäämäosista (mm. Altus-takavaihtaja) hyvän mielen pyörän. Ainakin eilen se siltä tuntui. Ei kolise eikä nitise. Pyykkinaru-Tiagrakahvat ovatkin helkkarin hyvät, vaihteet vaihtuu nätisti. Mutta pitäisiköhän se Selle San Marco Concor Supercorsa hankkia..

----------


## Kepsu

11-34t pakka, Overidet ja spd-polkimet.

----------


## Badawan

NBD, hämäläisittäin. Pyörähän tuli jo viikko sitten.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ ja ^^ Voisin ottaa kumman tahansa. Ja pelkäänpä että tilaisuus tekisi minusta varkaan kummankin kohdalla sattuessaan.

Kuuuisi kai sanoa että samannäköisiä ne on kaikki nykyään, niin hyvät kuin vielä paremmatkin pyörät, ja samalla niin mauttomia ja hajuttomia ja vailla luonnetta tai sitä jotakin - mutta eihän se niin mene; kun pyörällä on muutaman lenkin ajanut sen näkee aivan eri silmillä kuin joku toinen.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Oma monikäyttö flatbar gravel. Runko on käyräsarvisen, mutta hyvin tuntuu toimivan mulle suoralla tangollakin.

----------


## Djhukka

Mun fatjopo, johon vaihdettu suorempi tanko.

----------


## Vesku Murtovaara

Rakensin tällaisen tarkkuusinstrumentin Helsingin keskuspuiston halki suuntautuvaa työmatkaa varten. Sekundäärinen käyttötarkoitus on muu liikennöinti.

----------


## JackOja

Pätevän näköinen vehje käyttötarkoitukseen ja hieno värimaailma. Mikä runko tuo on? Näenkö oikein, että dropoutissa on katkos vaikkapa hihnavetoa varten?

----------


## Vesku Murtovaara

> Pätevän näköinen vehje käyttötarkoitukseen ja hieno värimaailma. Mikä runko tuo on? Näenkö oikein, että dropoutissa on katkos vaikkapa hihnavetoa varten?



Runko on Masi CXGR Supremo. Ei sitä poikki saa, mutta tuo dropoutin seutu on muuten aika hauskasti muotoiltu.

----------


## bike futurist

> Kuuuisi kai sanoa että samannäköisiä ne on kaikki nykyään, niin hyvät kuin vielä paremmatkin pyörät, ja samalla niin mauttomia ja hajuttomia ja vailla luonnetta tai sitä jotakin - mutta eihän se niin mene; kun pyörällä on muutaman lenkin ajanut sen näkee aivan eri silmillä kuin joku toinen.



ja tämä "samannäköisyys" on vähän kehno kritiikki erityisesti nykypyöriä kohtaan, kun ennen vanhaan jokanen pyörä oli tuumasesta teräsputkesta vaakasuoralla vaakaputkella, eikä niistä kukaan nurise että ompa rumia kun ovat ihan saman näkösiä  :Leveä hymy: 

jos nykyaikaisista aeroputkista ei tykkää niin sen voisi sanoa sitten ihan suoraan, että tykkää klassisemmasta putkiprofiilista.

----------


## lartsa

Tässäpä tämän syksyn uusi menopeli: Trekin alumiini -Topfuel. Ihan mukavasti tuntuu kulkevan, vaikka ei ihan kevyimmästä päästä olekaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oma monikäyttö flatbar gravel. Runko on käyräsarvisen, mutta hyvin tuntuu toimivan mulle suoralla tangollakin.



Tyylikkään näköinen.

----------


## xubu

> Tässäpä tämän syksyn uusi menopeli: Trekin alumiini -Topfuel. Ihan mukavasti tuntuu kulkevan, vaikka ei ihan kevyimmästä päästä olekaan.



Hauska nimi annettu fillarille. Tulee kiihdytysajot mieleen.

----------


## kauris

Top fuel on kyllä hieno! Mietin itsekin alumiinista sinistä runkosettiä mutta hinta tuntui hieman kovalta ja lopullisesti ratkesi, kun pyörä josta osat olisin siihen pääosin napannut pöllittiin. Valinta osui siksi edullisempaan samantyyliseen YT Izzoon.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Sieluton postimyyntipyörä sai uudet vaimennukset molempiin päihin sekä STFU:n. Ohjauskulma nyt 63, hyvä on. Kokeilen kyllä kääntää flipin high asentoon, keula ja satulakulma 0.5 astetta ja keskiö nousisi, testaillaan. 63°

----------


## kauris

Canyonit ovat kyllä hyvän näköisiä pyöriä suurimmaksi osin vaikka vähän sieluttomia olisivatkin  :Hymy: 
Sielu / sieluttomuus itsellä liittyy enemmän maantiepyörämerkkeihin ja niihinkin toki puolittain vitsillä. Mutta tyyliin 80-luvun italialainen teräsrunko vs. vaikka Canyonin maantierunko on niin eri asia, että siulun painon voi punnita ihan vaa'alla  :Vink:

----------


## Jambo

Jos saisi vielä polkimetkin laitettua...

----------


## Föhn

Pienin muutoksin känjön siirtynee kohtapuoliin sisäkäyttöön. Eläkeläisratas ( 44T ) saa jäädä toistaiseksi käyttöön. Ei mun koiville ihan optimaalinen mutta ajaa asiansa. Originaali 46 T ratas Quargin tehokeskiöineen vs nykyinen painoero on mitatusti 170g joten pullukka laihtui. Zipp 808 FC lihotti sitä tosin 60g. Assioma duot lisäsi sata grammaa lisää. Langattomat kytkimet vaihteisiin ja valopidike pistää jonkun gramman lisää. Challengen Criterium RS: t 27mm taas laimentaa pullukka 40g. Kokonaispaino on päälle seitsemän kilon. Jotakuinkin 7-7.1 kilon välimaastoon.

----------


## Föhn

Sellainen nippelitieto liittyen edellämainittuihin rattaisiin että 28mm ripulikylki conti turpoaa noin 30mm toisin kuin Challenge joka pitää pintansa levittäytyen noin 29mm Zippin 23 sisäleveydellä. Eikä Challenge edes varsinaisesti suosittele asennettavksinoin leveälle kehälle vaikka onkin hookless kumi.  Maailman vittumaisin kumi nostevaksi kehälle. Tubelessoiminen ei niinkään ole ongelma vaan se kehälle saaminen. On meinaan t i u k k a! Tuosta meinasi oikeasti tulla Suomi-Italia matsi. Muistelisin aikaisemminkin ottaneeni matsia Challengen kanssa. Eikä asennattavuus näytä parantuneen. Tosin eihän noita alvariinsa vaihdeta joten…muistelisin myös että olen joskus omistanut Challengen tekemät mutta eri merkkiset 23mm nontubeless renkaat joiden kanssa sai ihan tosissa tapella kehille saadakseen. Mut meni ne saatana lujaa!

----------


## Kuminauha

Noniin, nyt on taas luomulyfe. Myös ekat tanwal kumit mun elämässä. Kiekot päivitetty kun tänään tuli elitewheelsin pro33:t (vakio dt xm1700). Renkaiden ja kiekkojen myötä lähti mukavat 874g pois pyörivää massaa. Nyt rullaa ja kiihtyy tuntuvasti paremmin.

----------


## kauris

Jännä valinta valmistajalta noi siniset yksityiskohdat. Sopivasti renkaissakin sininen "kumilaatu".

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^ Custom tarrat, keulassa onkin pajan nimi. Itsekin useaan pyörään tuolta tilannut. Näyttää tuokin väri paremmalta irl kuvassa

----------


## Kuminauha

Joo värit ja yksityiskohdat omaa jälkeä noissa iskarien tarrat slik graphics:stä. Väreinä "FOX 38 Pistachio" ja "SID Blue". Osu yllättävän hyvin rungon väriin "Big Bamboo".

----------


## kauris

Aa, niin olikin slik-mainos keulassa. Harkinnut itsekin tilaavani Zebiin uudet tarrat (jotain erikoista väritystä) kun alkuperäiset ovat vähän kärsineet. Harmi ettei niillä ole myös Propain-tarroja jotta vois tilata samalla sävyllä sellaisetkin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

https://nldesigns.eu/product-categor...ecals/propain/

Tekevät myös customina kaiken mahdollisen.

----------


## kauris

Kiitti, pitääpä katsoa minkälaista piristystä ensi kesäksi voisi tuolta pyörään keksiä.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Noniin, nyt on taas luomulyfe. Myös ekat tanwal kumit mun elämässä. Kiekot päivitetty kun tänään tuli elitewheelsin pro33:t (vakio dt xm1700). Renkaiden ja kiekkojen myötä lähti mukavat 874g pois pyörivää massaa. Nyt rullaa ja kiihtyy tuntuvasti paremmin.



Ja on myös paljon tyyltä. Hieno konkeli.

----------


## Pexi

Tämä on 90-luvun puolivälin teräspyörä retromodattuna. Ainut alkuperäinen menneen maailman komponentti on itse runko, Columbuksen Gara putkea, muut osat ovat jonkunlainen kokoelma uudempaa ja osittain myös NOS kamaa. Kuva on (legendaariselta!) Route Napoleonilta, jonkun verran ennen Col du Pilonia, tänään iltapäivältä. (Enemmän taustoja pyöräprojekti-ketjussa).

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tämä on 90-luvun puolivälin teräspyörä retromodattuna.



Mainoskuva parhaimmillaan. Heti alkaa haaveilu omasta projektista, eikä vähiten maiseman ja auringonpaisteen takia.

Sitten kun saa oman pyörän valmiiksi ja kiikuttaa sen kuvattavaksi tuonne Valkeakosken tien varteen, niin pettymys onkin suuri kun fiilis ei vastaakkaan tätä yllä olevaa kuvaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

_20221101_151306 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Siinä ois nyt sitä sielua sitten, maestro Pelizzolin tekemä runko ja mestari Kongan tekemä tarakka, uuh, gyl kelpaa. Nii ja hei, Grand Mightyt??

----------


## Hower

^
Pakko myöntää, on sielua.
Ihan jumalallinen tekele!

----------


## Affen

Tästä hieman vähemmän sielukkaampaa tusinapyörää ja päätä särkevillä teipeillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Värit on jees  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Canyonit ovat kyllä hyvän näköisiä pyöriä suurimmaksi osin vaikka vähän sieluttomia olisivatkin  :Hymy: 
Sielu / sieluttomuus itsellä liittyy enemmän maantiepyörämerkkeihin ja niihinkin toki puolittain vitsillä. Mutta tyyliin 80-luvun italialainen teräsrunko vs. vaikka Canyonin maantierunko on niin eri asia, että siulun painon voi punnita ihan vaa'alla  :Vink:

----------


## Jambo

Jos saisi vielä polkimetkin laitettua...

----------


## Föhn

Pienin muutoksin känjön siirtynee kohtapuoliin sisäkäyttöön. Eläkeläisratas ( 44T ) saa jäädä toistaiseksi käyttöön. Ei mun koiville ihan optimaalinen mutta ajaa asiansa. Originaali 46 T ratas Quargin tehokeskiöineen vs nykyinen painoero on mitatusti 170g joten pullukka laihtui. Zipp 808 FC lihotti sitä tosin 60g. Assioma duot lisäsi sata grammaa lisää. Langattomat kytkimet vaihteisiin ja valopidike pistää jonkun gramman lisää. Challengen Criterium RS: t 27mm taas laimentaa pullukka 40g. Kokonaispaino on päälle seitsemän kilon. Jotakuinkin 7-7.1 kilon välimaastoon.

----------


## Föhn

Sellainen nippelitieto liittyen edellämainittuihin rattaisiin että 28mm ripulikylki conti turpoaa noin 30mm toisin kuin Challenge joka pitää pintansa levittäytyen noin 29mm Zippin 23 sisäleveydellä. Eikä Challenge edes varsinaisesti suosittele asennettavksinoin leveälle kehälle vaikka onkin hookless kumi.  Maailman vittumaisin kumi nostevaksi kehälle. Tubelessoiminen ei niinkään ole ongelma vaan se kehälle saaminen. On meinaan t i u k k a! Tuosta meinasi oikeasti tulla Suomi-Italia matsi. Muistelisin aikaisemminkin ottaneeni matsia Challengen kanssa. Eikä asennattavuus näytä parantuneen. Tosin eihän noita alvariinsa vaihdeta joten…muistelisin myös että olen joskus omistanut Challengen tekemät mutta eri merkkiset 23mm nontubeless renkaat joiden kanssa sai ihan tosissa tapella kehille saadakseen. Mut meni ne saatana lujaa!

----------


## Kuminauha

Noniin, nyt on taas luomulyfe. Myös ekat tanwal kumit mun elämässä. Kiekot päivitetty kun tänään tuli elitewheelsin pro33:t (vakio dt xm1700). Renkaiden ja kiekkojen myötä lähti mukavat 874g pois pyörivää massaa. Nyt rullaa ja kiihtyy tuntuvasti paremmin.

----------


## kauris

Jännä valinta valmistajalta noi siniset yksityiskohdat. Sopivasti renkaissakin sininen "kumilaatu".

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^ Custom tarrat, keulassa onkin pajan nimi. Itsekin useaan pyörään tuolta tilannut. Näyttää tuokin väri paremmalta irl kuvassa

----------


## Kuminauha

Joo värit ja yksityiskohdat omaa jälkeä noissa iskarien tarrat slik graphics:stä. Väreinä "FOX 38 Pistachio" ja "SID Blue". Osu yllättävän hyvin rungon väriin "Big Bamboo".

----------


## kauris

Aa, niin olikin slik-mainos keulassa. Harkinnut itsekin tilaavani Zebiin uudet tarrat (jotain erikoista väritystä) kun alkuperäiset ovat vähän kärsineet. Harmi ettei niillä ole myös Propain-tarroja jotta vois tilata samalla sävyllä sellaisetkin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

https://nldesigns.eu/product-categor...ecals/propain/

Tekevät myös customina kaiken mahdollisen.

----------


## kauris

Kiitti, pitääpä katsoa minkälaista piristystä ensi kesäksi voisi tuolta pyörään keksiä.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Noniin, nyt on taas luomulyfe. Myös ekat tanwal kumit mun elämässä. Kiekot päivitetty kun tänään tuli elitewheelsin pro33:t (vakio dt xm1700). Renkaiden ja kiekkojen myötä lähti mukavat 874g pois pyörivää massaa. Nyt rullaa ja kiihtyy tuntuvasti paremmin.



Ja on myös paljon tyyltä. Hieno konkeli.

----------


## Pexi

Tämä on 90-luvun puolivälin teräspyörä retromodattuna. Ainut alkuperäinen menneen maailman komponentti on itse runko, Columbuksen Gara putkea, muut osat ovat jonkunlainen kokoelma uudempaa ja osittain myös NOS kamaa. Kuva on (legendaariselta!) Route Napoleonilta, jonkun verran ennen Col du Pilonia, tänään iltapäivältä. (Enemmän taustoja pyöräprojekti-ketjussa).

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tämä on 90-luvun puolivälin teräspyörä retromodattuna.



Mainoskuva parhaimmillaan. Heti alkaa haaveilu omasta projektista, eikä vähiten maiseman ja auringonpaisteen takia.

Sitten kun saa oman pyörän valmiiksi ja kiikuttaa sen kuvattavaksi tuonne Valkeakosken tien varteen, niin pettymys onkin suuri kun fiilis ei vastaakkaan tätä yllä olevaa kuvaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

_20221101_151306 by richard räystäs, on Flickr
Siinä ois nyt sitä sielua sitten, maestro Pelizzolin tekemä runko ja mestari Kongan tekemä tarakka, uuh, gyl kelpaa. Nii ja hei, Grand Mightyt??

----------


## Hower

^
Pakko myöntää, on sielua.
Ihan jumalallinen tekele!

----------


## Affen

Tästä hieman vähemmän sielukkaampaa tusinapyörää ja päätä särkevillä teipeillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Värit on jees  :Hymy:

----------

